# [Guide] NVIDIA & AMD PTS GPU Mining



## drnilly007

Nice so what is an equivalent CUDA card to lets say 7950 or 7970


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Nice so what is an equivalent CUDA card to lets say 7950 or 7970


I'm not sure what you mean by equivalent CUDA card. Do you mean in terms of profitability? AMD cards, if you can find them for a reasonable price, are still more profitable than NVIDIA cards so do not go out and buy one just for this, but if you already have an NVIDIA card, this is the most profitable method for mining.


----------



## nickcnse

Is there a guide to see what our hashrates should be? And great beginning guide for nvidia gpu's. Thanks.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickcnse*
> 
> Is there a guide to see what our hashrates should be? And great beginning guide for nvidia cpu's. Thanks.


I will add that to the OP. Thanks!


----------



## drnilly007

Yes for amd cards like 7950 or 7970 what CUDA card will equal the same profitability, or are the amd cards just so far ahead there is no comparison.


----------



## nickcnse

You're awesome! Now I can finally get in on this mining craze lol


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Yes for amd cards like 7950 or 7970 what CUDA card will equal the same profitability, or are the amd cards just so far ahead there is no comparison.


A single 7970 can pull about $10 a day right now while a 780 Ti is getting just over $9 a day.


----------



## nickcnse

Thanks so much for the information. Pretty excited about this.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickcnse*
> 
> Thanks so much for the information. Pretty excited about this.


Let me know if you need any help and post back when you're up and running with some performance figures!


----------



## tian105

do you think there will be a miner that supports 780ti soon?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> do you think there will be a miner that supports 780ti soon?


This miner does support the 780 Ti, but some people are reporting slightly lower CPM than expected (1600-1800) right now. I expect the next version of this miner will be fully optimized for all 7xx series cards.


----------



## MME1122

Great guide, but I keep getting invalid username errors.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MME1122*
> 
> Great guide, but I keep getting invalid username errors.


In what part? Can you post a screenshot or explain where this is happening?


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Thanks for the guide DizZz!

I'm trying to enter the deposit address from bter into the address field for ypool and it is telling me "this payout address is not valid for this coin". I'm getting the address from the PTS deposit page. Any idea what is going on?


----------



## MME1122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> In what part? Can you post a screenshot or explain where this is happening?




Hmm I'm thinking I have to replace X with my password?

edit: nope that didn't work


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> Thanks for the guide DizZz!
> 
> I'm trying to enter the deposit address from bter into the address field for ypool and it is telling me "this payout address is not valid for this coin". I'm getting the address from the PTS deposit page. Any idea what is going on?


Up at the top on ypool does it say *Current Coin Mode: PTS* like this?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MME1122*
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I'm thinking I have to replace X with my password?
> 
> edit: nope that didn't work


Go here:

http://ypool.net/pts/workers

And you will see your worker and password. This is what my Ypool looks like:



And this is what my .bat file looks like:

Code:



Code:


PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u betacoin.PTS_1 -p x
pause

In your *.bat* file, if you didn't change the password or username on ypool, it should look like this:

Code:



Code:


PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u MME1122.PTS_1 -p x
pause


----------



## jonathonparker

Can you shoot up a guide on how to properly convert the shares to cash once we have some?>


----------



## dolcolax

hey man, Avira is tagging it as a virus. is there anyway you can help?


----------



## MME1122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Go here:
> 
> http://ypool.net/pts/workers
> 
> And you will see your worker and password. This is what my Ypool looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what my .bat file looks like:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u betacoin.PTS_1 -p x
> pause
> 
> In your *.bat* file, if you didn't change the password or username on ypool, it should look like this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u MME1122.PTS_1 -p x
> pause


got it, thanks









~1100 cpm on my 670, 1254 MHz core.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathonparker*
> 
> Can you shoot up a guide on how to properly convert the shares to cash once we have some?>


Ypool will convert the shares into unconfirmed PTS and then it will change that unconfirmed PTS to confirmed PTS. Once you reach 1 confirmed PTS, it will send it to Bter where you will trade it for bitcoins. You can then send those bitcoins to BTCE-E where you trade it for USD and then you can withdraw it to paypal. I will put up a video tomorrow walking through the process.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> hey man, Avira is tagging it as a virus. is there anyway you can help?


Some anti-virus programs tag it as suspicious because the developer put in a tool that doesn't allow the .exe to be analyzed (he didn't want people stealing his code) but therefore some antivirus programs block it. I can assure you it is safe though - I have used it on 4 computers and many others have downloaded it and used it as well and have not found any problems.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Up at the top on ypool does it say *Current Coin Mode: PTS* like this?


yeah it does.

I just logged out and back in and put the address for deposit back in and it worked.









Just to add to the metrics..

My EVGA GTX 670 4GB is running at 1241/3800 and getting ~1440 cpm.

A quick calculation says that if I run my CPU (Stock) and GPU (OC'd) mining at 100% 24hrs/day then it would be an extra ~$22 in electricity assuming peak rate all the time.


----------



## dolcolax

I had to disable avira and add exceptions, it is now up and running, but it does make my pc semi cripled. still trying this one out!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> yeah it does.
> 
> I just logged out and back in and put the address for deposit back in and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add to the metrics..
> 
> My EVGA GTX 670 4GB is running at 1241/3800 and getting ~1440 cpm.
> 
> A quick calculation says that if I run my CPU (Stock) and GPU (OC'd) mining at 100% 24hrs/day then it would be an extra ~$22 in electricity assuming peak rate all the time.


Awesome thanks I will add that to the OP! $22 a day?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> I had to disable avira and add exceptions, it is now up and running, but it does make my pc semi cripled. still trying this one out!


Glad you got it up an running! It does tend to make your computer a little bit laggy so I only run it when I am not using mine.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

~22 extra a month just to mine.

My pc idles around 100 W and under load mining iwth CPU and GPU sits around/under 300W so I assumed 200 W as the power consumption for mining. It runs 24/7 already.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> ~22 extra a month just to mine.
> 
> My pc idles around 100 W and under load mining iwth CPU and GPU sits around/under 300W so I assumed 200 W as the power consumption for mining. It runs 24/7 already.


Cool and at current rates, you should be making close to $200 a month if it is running 24/7


----------



## dolcolax

can you show us what we should see on the screen if its running properly? and will the miner work with multi gpu setups?


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Those are high estimates as I have the power bar with my PC, monitor, router, and cellphone/tablet/headset chargers plugged into the kill-a-watt that gives the readout.


----------



## wholeeo

Decided to try this out on my system. With all 3 of my cards running at stock I'm getting 3700 cpm. I actually got 2 290x's waiting for me to pick them up which I plan on putting into my 24/7 server. Since changing my energy provider it looks like I'm paying on average .06 per kwh so hopefully theres some money to be made here.


----------



## dolcolax

this works on amd? i thought its for nvidia only.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> can you show us what we should see on the screen if its running properly? and will the miner work with multi gpu setups?


Added to the OP and yes you can use it with multi gpu setups


----------



## BulletSponge

Well, I'm finally mining. Now to get my other 670 back from my daughter. Gotta buy a card for her rig though first. Any recommendations on a card in the $250-300 range? ABSOLUTELY NO MORE THAN $300.


----------



## dolcolax

Ive found a good deal for a 670 before round 279, expired a while back though sorry. for a bit more though you can get a 770, otherwise, if youre buying from retailers i think the most you can get is a 760.

hey Dizz thanks man! I just have no idea whats happening in my miner right now. I just want to confirm that its working,


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> hey Dizz thanks man! I just have no idea whats happening in my miner right now. I just want to confirm that its working,


Can you post a screenshot?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Well, I'm finally mining. Now to get my other 670 back from my daughter. Gotta buy a card for her rig though first. Any recommendations on a card in the $250-300 range? ABSOLUTELY NO MORE THAN $300.


Get this. It is an amazing card for the money and EVGA has the best customer service for any graphics card company. Look at all the good reviews too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130932


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> A single 7970 can pull about $10 a day right now while a 780 Ti is getting just over $9 a day.


7970 using this (pts)? aren't there better, more profitable alternatives for amd cards? Something like dogecoin can give more profits while not being as obscure as protoshares.

780ti does 2000cpm which is 0.7892 pts or $8.79 (however I only get 1750cpm)
in Dogecoin it does 600kh/s it's 5217 doges a day which is $8.63
However cudaminer responds extremely well at OC(unlike those pts miners) so 650kh/s can be done easily

7970 gets 850kh/s 7391 or $12.23 a day

Without factoring electricity cost.

It's still good profit. You have to have a really high electricity rate not to make profits with these (at current difficulties) which is good









Nice guide by the way


----------



## dolcolax

here it is, i hope i got the method of posting pictures right.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> 7970 using this (pts)? aren't there better, more profitable alternatives for amd cards? Something like dogecoin can give more profits while not being as obscure as protoshares.
> 
> 780ti does 2000cpm which is 0.7892 pts or $8.79 (however I only get 1750cpm)
> in Dogecoin it does 600kh/s it's 5217 doges a day which is $8.63
> However cudaminer responds extremely well at OC(unlike those pts miners) so 650kh/s can be done easily
> 
> 7970 gets 850kh/s 7391 or $12.23 a day
> 
> Without factoring electricity cost.
> 
> It's still good profit. You have to have a really high electricity rate not to make profits with these (at current difficulties) which is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice guide by the way


I was going off of a 7970 getting 750 kh/s which on dogecoin equates to $9.54 right now:

http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/?sha256HashRate=3300.00&sha256Power=500.00&sha256PowerCost=0.0000&scryptHashRate=750.00&scryptPower=0.00&scryptPowerCost=0.1000&sha256Check=false&scryptCheck=true

And for CUDA mining, PTS is still the most profitable compared to scrypt although you're right, cudaminer does respond better to overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> 
> 
> here it is, i hope i got the method of posting pictures right.


Yup that looks perfect and you got it right









You can look here to see your miner working:

http://ypool.net/pts/workers_live


----------



## swiftypoison

Thanks for the guide.I have the console now finding collisions and such.
Computer did take a beating now. its slow as hell.
GTX 770


----------



## dolcolax

thanks Dizzz! I only signed up coz of your guide! good job man!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Thanks for the guide.I have the console now finding collisions and such.
> Computer did take a beating now. its slow as hell.
> GTX 770


Yeah it does make your computer feel a little laggy which is why I only run it when I am not using it. How many collisions per minute are you getting on your 770?


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yeah it does make your computer feel a little laggy which is why I only run it when I am not using it. How many collisions per minute are you getting on your 770?


getting 1200 cmp right now all stock


----------



## windowszp

For people that have igps you can use that for windows and your card for mining.









I'm using an 4770k hd4600. It works really well and avoids that awful lag


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> For people that have igps you can use that for windows and your card for mining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using an 4770k hd4600. It works really well and avoids that awful lag


Oh of course I hadn't even thought about that! How do you set that up?


----------



## ghostrider85

if i fold 24/7 on a gtx 780ti, does anyone know how much my electricity bill will increase? just an educated guess/estimate


----------



## fatlardo

Im getting a Trojan when extracting the file.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> if i fold 24/7 on a gtx 780ti, does anyone know how much my electricity bill will increase? just an educated guess/estimate


It all depends on how much your electricity costs. For me, it's only $0.10/kWh but others pay double or even triple that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Im getting a Trojan when extracting the file.


Is that what your anti-virus software is reporting? Some anti-virus programs tag it as suspicious because the developer put in a tool that doesn't allow the .exe to be analyzed (he didn't want people stealing his code) but therefore some antivirus programs block it. I can assure you it is safe though - I have used it on 4 computers and many others have downloaded it and used it as well and have not found any problems.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> It all depends on how much your electricity costs. For me, it's only $0.10/kWh but others pay double or even triple that.


i understand.

another question, i'm about to buy a card, i prefer the 780 ti but when it comes to profitability, is the 290x so much better? by how much?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i understand.
> 
> another question, i'm about to buy a card, i prefer the 780 ti but when it comes to profitability, is the 290x so much better? by how much?


A 290x will make you ~$3 more per day but it also draws more electricity and makes more noise. A 290x is definitely a better choice for mining right now but a 780 Ti is still the better gaming card.


----------



## GlowingBurrito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> Thanks for the guide DizZz!
> 
> I'm trying to enter the deposit address from bter into the address field for ypool and it is telling me "this payout address is not valid for this coin". I'm getting the address from the PTS deposit page. Any idea what is going on?


Hmm I'm getting that same message. Double checked to make sure the current coin mode is set to PTS as well.


----------



## lightsout

This looks cool going to try it with my 780 tomorrow.


----------



## roflcopter159

In case you want some more real-time updates on cards, I am running my 660ti and getting between 910 and 920 CPM.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlowingBurrito*
> 
> Hmm I'm getting that same message. Double checked to make sure the current coin mode is set to PTS as well.


Make sure you use your mouse cursor to drag the field and copy it. If you just double click the numbers it will copy a space too. Worked for me.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlowingBurrito*
> 
> Hmm I'm getting that same message. Double checked to make sure the current coin mode is set to PTS as well.


Try logging out and then log back in and then put the address for deposit back in. That solved this issue for the other guy. Let me know if that works


----------



## GlowingBurrito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Make sure you use your mouse cursor to drag the field and copy it. If you just double click the numbers it will copy a space too. Worked for me.


Yep that worked. Thanks!


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Oh of course I hadn't even thought about that! How do you set that up?


It's very hard
I was using my 780ti before, then I just removed the hdmi from 780ti and placed in the hdmi at mobo and then started computer


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> It's very hard
> I was using my 780ti before, then I just removed the hdmi from 780ti and placed in the hdmi at mobo and then started computer


Oh I thought you would either have to change something in the bios or the Nvidia Control Panel


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Oh I thought you would either have to change something in the bios or the Nvidia Control Panel


You have to turn on your igp in bios but that should be obvious


----------



## swiftypoison

Seems to be working well now. Gotta order another 770 before prices go up!


----------



## Osea23

With a 560 Ti, its around 600-650 CPM. Thanks for a great guide!


----------



## friskiest

Thanks for the guide!
Will give this a shot


----------



## roflcopter159

Correction: Once I closed all of my other programs, I went up to about 970-980 CPM on my 660Ti


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Correction: Once I closed all of my other programs, I went up to about 970-980 CPM on my 660Ti


Thanks for the update! I'll add it to the OP


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> if i fold 24/7 on a gtx 780ti, does anyone know how much my electricity bill will increase? just an educated guess/estimate


-Find out what you electricity rate is in a recent bill.
-Find out how much watt does your pc pull from plug with only 780ti maxed

Example
:$0.25 kwh
Your system is going to probably draw 400watt from wall with only 780ti maxing out
so 400watt running 24/7 is 0.4 kW * 24 hours * 31 days = 297 kwh per month

and then $0.25 * 297kwh = $74
However you don't add this up to your current bill because your pc before mining was consuming power as well.. so it's probably best to find out how much watt was then and after mining to be sure .
I would say about $50 - 55 extra.









keep in mind that rate is extremely high








Very nice profit imo (for now)


----------



## Osea23

After I closed my programs, I'm getting about 675CPM on the 560Ti.


----------



## $ilent

what is pts gpu mining? Can you make it so this nv miner auto converts to BTC?

Also what does CPM stand for? I see 1 PTS = around $10, how does PTS to CPM correspond?

thanks


----------



## dolcolax

has anyone tried having multiple + mixed gpus for example: gtx 780 + 770 + 760 or having an amd card to be the main display and an nvidia card(s) for mining?


----------



## SDMODNoob

Great guide! Starting to mine for the first time here. Using 2x SLI Titans clocked at 1236/1677 and getting around 3900 CPM each card.


----------



## caenlen

might give this a shot, is there even a market to sell it yet?


----------



## Crizume

Thanks for the guide. Gonna take a break from doge and give this a go.

On my 670 sli rig I'm getting 2350-2400 cpm. Really like that the program automatically detects and uses multiple cards as I could never get cudaminer to do that and had to run two different instances.


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> might give this a shot, is there even a market to sell it yet?


In the op he gives full details on how to sell them for btc and convert the btc to usd. Read it and follow the links to get a general idea.


----------



## Hukkel

Great guide!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> GTX 670 - 1300 CPM


Say what???? 1300 cpm?
At what clocks?

I am currently running 2 and together they do 2340 cpm. And they're clocked 1241 / 3300.

I want 1300 per gtx 670








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> My EVGA GTX 670 4GB is running at 1241/3800 and getting ~1440 cpm.


Right so I need MOAR MEMREEEE SPEEEEEED

Will try that tonight. I didn't know 670s could run that high memory mhz.


----------



## rationalthinking

Where are the hashrates before I start putting my 680, 780s, and 780 TIs through the stress.

EDT: Sorry for my ignorance, but what the hell is CPM?


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Where are the hashrates before I start putting my 680, 780s, and 780 TIs through the stress.
> 
> EDT: Sorry for my ignorance, but what the hell is CPM?


Collisions per minute. Mining like this does not work with hash per second, but collisions per minute


----------



## faction87

how much would a 760 make? i didnt see it on chart.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Where are the hashrates before I start putting my 680, 780s, and 780 TIs through the stress.
> 
> EDT: Sorry for my ignorance, but what the hell is CPM?
> 
> 
> 
> Collisions per minute. Mining like this does not work with hash per second, but collisions per minute
Click to expand...

Okay thanks.

What ratio or factor could I use to calculate the relation between CPM and Hashrates?


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> how much would a 760 make? i didnt see it on chart.


You sir need to go to Specsavers








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Okay thanks.
> 
> What ratio or factor could I use to calculate the relation between CPM and Hashrates?


I don't think you should look at it that way.
A certain amount of CPM gives a certain amount of PTS per day. That is how you shoul;d calculate.

Currently my 2340 cpm does somewhere between 0,75 and 0,85 PTS per day.


----------



## boogschd

will try this when i get home . thanks


----------



## friskiest

So...

I've left this running for about an hour and a half or so on my secondary rig (3570k + GTX 680), and this is what I've got to show for it



Now, I've got absolutely no idea what it means or whether it is good or bad and what to do with it, lol.

Ypool now states that I have 14 shares, and I don't know what that means either, lol.

Just a heads up to anyone that might have issues with an "Access Denied...Press any key to continue" message - try and disable your AV completely and run the .bat file again after you have configured it. It worked for me after having issues getting access.

Thanks again to DizZz for this guide.

I'll leave it running to mine more stuff I have no idea how to use or what to do with


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> what is pts gpu mining? Can you make it so this nv miner auto converts to BTC?
> 
> Also what does CPM stand for? I see 1 PTS = around $10, how does PTS to CPM correspond?
> 
> thanks


Protoshares (PTS) is a crypto currency that started out as CPU only coin but a GPU miner was recently developed for it which is what this is. You can't make it auto convert to BTC but it sends your mined PTS to Bter where you trade it to BTC which is really easy. CPM stands for collisions per minute which is how Protoshares measures speed, think of it like kh/s for other coins. Once you know your card's CPM (I put a list of common ones in the OP, you can estimate your PTS/day output here:

http://mrx.im/pts.php?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> might give this a shot, is there even a market to sell it yet?


Yes! If you look through the guide, you will see that it sends coins you have mined to Bter where you can convert them to BTC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> how much would a 760 make? i didnt see it on chart.


A 760 will make about 0.45 PTS per day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> I've left this running for about an hour and a half or so on my secondary rig (3570k + GTX 680), and this is what I've got to show for it
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I've got absolutely no idea what it means or whether it is good or bad and what to do with it, lol.
> 
> Ypool now states that I have 14 shares, and I don't know what that means either, lol.
> 
> Just a heads up to anyone that might have issues with an "Access Denied...Press any key to continue" message - try and disable your AV completely and run the .bat file again after you have configured it. It worked for me after having issues getting access.
> 
> Thanks again to DizZz for this guide.
> 
> 
> I'll leave it running to mine more stuff I have no idea how to use or what to do with


Glad you got it up and running! I will add a video to the OP tonight showing how to trade and get the money to paypal


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Get this. It is an amazing card for the money and EVGA has the best customer service for any graphics card company. Look at all the good reviews too.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130932


That card is definitely on my short list. I have to wait 3 weeks for a tax return though. I'm wondering how PO'ed my daughter would be if I pulled my other 670 out of her rig and made her run off the i3-4130's iGPU for that long.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Great guide!
> Say what???? 1300 cpm?
> At what clocks?
> 
> I am currently running 2 and together they do 2340 cpm. And they're clocked 1241 / 3300.
> 
> I want 1300 per gtx 670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right so I need MOAR MEMREEEE SPEEEEEED
> 
> Will try that tonight. I didn't know 670s could run that high memory mhz.


Here is a screenshot of what I am running right now.



It pulls less than 300W from the wall.


----------



## dabocx

Hmm getting almost nothing per round compared to you all with my 780ti. Is this due to the nature of it being so unoptimized? Im seeing .500 per round at best.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> how much would a 760 make? i didnt see it on chart.
> 
> 
> 
> You sir need to go to Specsavers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Okay thanks.
> 
> What ratio or factor could I use to calculate the relation between CPM and Hashrates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you should look at it that way.
> A certain amount of CPM gives a certain amount of PTS per day. That is how you shoul;d calculate.
> 
> Currently my 2340 cpm does somewhere between 0,75 and 0,85 PTS per day.
Click to expand...

Yes but I want to understand their relationship in the market. I'm looking to come up or find a formula which gives me the value of AMD and nVidia GPUs in their respective mining operations.

This will help guide me to better investments into mining.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

I'm honestly not sure if I'm doing something wrong or not. I have two 670's, and the only change I made to the .bat file was to enter my username. I started this up around 11PM last night and this is what I'm currently getting 8-9 hours later.



Both cards have a modest overclock; 1241/3400 for one and 1228/3400 for the other. I would think that I would be doing better than this, no? Again, I didn't make any other configuration changes to the bat file other than changing my username.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

EDIT

I forgot to mention that my GPU usage on both cards is basically at 50% and that the EVGA Precision graphs for usage and power % are constantly spiking up and down. Coming from folding, I was expecting to see 99-100% utilization and power usage. Again this, as well as my low CPM tells me that either something isn't configured right or is interfering. I may try the universal reboot fix when I get home to see if that clears it up.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> Here is a screenshot of what I am running right now.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1864416/width/500/height/1000
> 
> It pulls less than 300W from the wall.


+833 memory NICE









I am going to try a higher OC this evening. Maybe clock back my GPUs to 1150 or 1100 and up the memory as far as it allows.

What is that top right prompt screen for? iGPU?


----------



## Shogon

Yeah, I'm getting mighty close to trying this out! I have too many high end Nvidia cards not to, so here we go on a 690, and if things look good I'll add a Titan to my 2nd rig.


----------



## Outcasst

Getting a "Generate address failed, please try again later or report to the administrator [email protected] " error when trying to generate payment address.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Getting a "Generate address failed, please try again later or report to the administrator [email protected] " error when trying to generate payment address.


Haha I was just about to write the same thing.
Quote:


> Generate address failed, please try again later or report to the administrator [email protected]


----------



## Toque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Getting a "Generate address failed, please try again later or report to the administrator [email protected] " error when trying to generate payment address.


Me also!!! Hopefully it gets fixed soon


----------



## Nilsom

Great guide! Starting the mine for the first time here. Using 2x SLI Titans 3049 CPM .
is that good or bad?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Haha I was just about to write the same thing.


I also : D


----------



## $ilent

Guys can you mine PTS on AMD cards? Also im confused how does PTS mining pay? Does it go to a bitcoin wallet or a pts wallet?

edit: I am struggling at the BTER PTS RED link, its saying: Generate address failed, please try again later or report to the administrator [email protected]


----------



## mike44njdevils

Hrmmm...sub'd. I'm going to get some lower end cards up and running after I get my taxe return


----------



## $ilent

Well this is great, you cant even generate a PTS address.

Superb


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Guys can you mine PTS on AMD cards? Also im confused how does PTS mining pay? Does it go to a bitcoin wallet or a pts wallet?
> 
> edit: I am struggling at the BTER PTS RED link, its saying: Generate address failed, please try again later or report to the administrator [email protected]


I am getting the same error, bummer wanted to get things rolling before work


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I am getting the same error, bummer wanted to get things rolling before work


Every other currency works, but PTS doesnt.


----------



## steelblue

Same error =(


----------



## DizZz

There seems to be an issue with Bter right now and wallet retrieval. I have sent in a report and will post back if I get a response. For the time being, you can either try a different exchange if you are desperate or be patient and hope they sort this out within the next couple of hours.


----------



## $ilent

Dizz im thinking of picking up another 2x gtx 670. I only realistically need one more, but since ive read this thread im contemplating going tri sli. I need a no BS answer now, is PTS likely to remian the price its at now? (~$10 per PTS) or will it drop off and that will eb the end of nvidia mining?

Reason I ask is because ive just spent some money on buying a amd rig, and to be honest AMD annoys the hell out of me since its so dam stupid to setup (amd fanboys dont respond). Im thinking of just getting rid of the amd rig and then putting the 670s in my current waterloop and maybe picking up another 360mm rad to keep it all cool since its really quiet.

thanks


----------



## Mreim76

Hmm.. ~3900 CFM. Worth it?


----------



## Toque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> And click *Download to Computer*. Unzip the file and edit the *RunPtsGpuMiner.bat* and put in your username on the first line where it says *yourusername.PTS_1*. Now just save it and double click on *RunPtsGpuMiner.bat* and you should see it start mining! (see screenshot below for what it should look like)


Just a little confused...

Do I use my local or live Windows 8.1 username here or something else?


----------



## Nilsom

can connect and disconnect at any time, or is it necessary to have an x time?

thank you


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> Just a little confused...
> 
> Do I use my local or live Windows 8.1 username here or something else?


The username you created at ypool.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mreim76*
> 
> Hmm.. ~3900 CFM. Worth it?


thats like $15 a day at the current rate, But my fear is that PTS dies like litecoin kinda did a few weeks back and then there are no other good miners set up for nv gpus.

Is PTS good for cpus too then?


----------



## Mreim76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> thats like $15 a day at the current rate, But my fear is that PTS dies like litecoin kinda did a few weeks back and then there are no other good miners set up for nv gpus.
> 
> Is PTS good for cpus too then?


Yeah, my thought process exactly.

I am at $0.08 kWh right now so I have a bit of a cushion if need be to try it out. I was just more concerned of this thing completely tanking and me blowing $50 a month on electricity.


----------



## $ilent

good lord thats cheap, I think last time I looked my electric was like $0.23 kWh


----------



## Systehm

Finally figured out why I couldn't get this working yesterday, apparently AVG was preventing me from accessing the .exe file thinking it had a virus in it. So everytime I went to run the batch file, it would tell me access was denied. I kept thinking I had edited something wrong in the batch file.
I'm getting just under 1100 cfm on my 760 2gb. I will try overclocking the memory later and see what type of increase I get.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Personally I'm not worried about it tanking. Why? Because I've been folding for years with whatever equipment I have and I just absorb the electricity costs. I feel it's for a good cause and it doesn't cross my mind really. I'm considering switching to mining full time because even at $10 a day, that's a lot of money over the course of the year that I can put to good use considering that equipment is going to be churning away on something anyway.

Anyway, does anyone have any ideas as to what I can try for the issue/screen shot I posted a page or two back?

Also, total noob question... is there a graceful way to stop this so it doesn't completely lose any work that was previously done?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Dizz im thinking of picking up another 2x gtx 670. I only realistically need one more, but since ive read this thread im contemplating going tri sli. I need a no BS answer now, is PTS likely to remian the price its at now? (~$10 per PTS) or will it drop off and that will eb the end of nvidia mining?
> 
> Reason I ask is because ive just spent some money on buying a amd rig, and to be honest AMD annoys the hell out of me since its so dam stupid to setup (amd fanboys dont respond). Im thinking of just getting rid of the amd rig and then putting the 670s in my current waterloop and maybe picking up another 360mm rad to keep it all cool since its really quiet.
> 
> thanks


AMD cards are more profitable for mining but if you already have NVIDIA cards, then this is the best way to mine. PTS will likely remain at the same price, even increase slightly in the near future as popularity increases, although there is no guarantee. If you can get a good deal on the 670s I would say go for it. You will definitely be able to pay them off so they are definitely profitable, though not as much as AMD cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mreim76*
> 
> Hmm.. ~3900 CFM. Worth it?


That will get you a little over 1.5 PTS per day and at the current price of $11.50, that will get you about $17 a day.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> Personally I'm not worried about it tanking. Why? Because I've been folding for years with whatever equipment I have and I just absorb the electricity costs. I feel it's for a good cause and it doesn't cross my mind really. I'm considering switching to mining full time because even at $10 a day, that's a lot of money over the course of the year that I can put to good use considering that equipment is going to be churning away on something anyway.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have any ideas as to what I can try for the issue/screen shot I posted a page or two back?
> 
> Also, total noob question... is there a graceful way to stop this so it doesn't completely lose any work that was previously done?


Can you post the screenshot again? It saves your work automatically so even when you control-c you will still be credited with all the work you did.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Here you go:



More details in the spoiler below.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> I'm honestly not sure if I'm doing something wrong or not. I have two 670's, and the only change I made to the .bat file was to enter my username. I started this up around 11PM last night and this is what I'm currently getting 8-9 hours later.
> 
> 
> 
> Both cards have a modest overclock; 1241/3400 for one and 1228/3400 for the other. I would think that I would be doing better than this, no? Again, I didn't make any other configuration changes to the bat file other than changing my username.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I forgot to mention that my GPU usage on both cards is basically at 50% and that the EVGA Precision graphs for usage and power % are constantly spiking up and down. Coming from folding, I was expecting to see 99-100% utilization and power usage. Again this, as well as my low CPM tells me that either something isn't configured right or is interfering. I may try the universal reboot fix when I get home to see if that clears it up.


----------



## Outcasst

Question: Can I start mining without putting in the payment address? Will it get stored on my ypool.net account until the bter site is working properly again?


----------



## $ilent

Is it possible to use pts miner on a 3770k? If so what would be the cpm rate at ~5ghz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Question: Can I start mining without putting in the payment address? Will it get stored on my ypool.net account until the bter site is working properly again?


This +1


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is it possible to use pts miner on a 3770k? If so what would be the cpm rate at ~5ghz?


Several people have already asked, but OP hasn't answered:

*CAN WE MINE PTS ON OUR CPUS?*


----------



## Mreim76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*
> 
> Several people have already asked, but OP hasn't answered:
> 
> *CAN WE MINE PTS ON OUR CPUS?*


+1 for emphasis


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Yes you can. PTS originally started for CPUs and then someone created a miner for GPUs.

You can go here, http://ypool.net/howto?ct=3 and then click on Protoshares. I'm sure there may be a better CPU miner though. I'm a noob to all of this.


----------



## Alatar

Getting somewhat annoyed by the error on bter.com. But I guess I can wait a while and see if it passes.

Anyways, I know it was previously stated that you can run multi GPU setups with this but what exactly is the process for doing that? I assume mixing GK110, GF110 and GF100 shouldn't create any issues aside from the usual driver nonsense?

Also +1 for the guide


----------



## $ilent

how many collisions can we expect on a 3770k or similar?


----------



## Nugu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*
> 
> Several people have already asked, but OP hasn't answered:
> 
> *CAN WE MINE PTS ON OUR CPUS?*


680 = 1430 cpm

3570k @ 4.5 = 150 cpm (guide to setup is on ypool)


----------



## aznpersuazn

My electricity only costs 8.9 cents/ kWh for the first 800 kWh, then 8.5 cents/ kWh else. I have an EVGA GTX 770 SC Dual Bios ACX Cooler edition and i5 3570K 4.5 GHz @ 1.210 V. Should I be mining DOGE or PTS?


----------



## roflcopter159

I just started the CPU as well. Currently, on only 4 of my threads, I am getting ~120 CPM alongside my GPU's ~920CPM


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> But my fear is that PTS dies like litecoin kinda did a few weeks back and then there are no other good miners set up for nv gpus.


Do you have a chrystal ball you can see the future in or do you have something else backing up this quite heavy claim?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Do you have a chrystal ball you can see the future in or do you have something else backing up this quite heavy claim?


I have two but they are not made of crystal


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Do you have a chrystal ball you can see the future in or do you have something else backing up this quite heavy claim?


He made no claim, just voicing his "fear".


----------



## Hukkel

Well towards PTS he does, but towards the Litecoin I meant.
Where did he get the idea the Litecoin died last week?

Anways, I upped my memory by 800Mhz on my 670s. Currently running them @ 1254 Mhz / 3800 mhz and getting 2550 cpm. I hope that will rise a bit more. I want 1440 CPM per card as well


----------



## Outcasst

Only getting around 1200 on each 680. Would driver version make a difference like it does with folding recently?

Edit: Addresses are now being generated on Bter.com


----------



## Hukkel

Poo my workers just crashed. Backed it down to 1254/3750.


----------



## MichaelZERO

Do I need SLI bridge to mine with 2 GTX 770?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Well towards PTS he does, but towards the Litecoin I meant.
> Where did he get the idea the Litecoin died last week?
> 
> Anways, I upped my memory by 800Mhz on my 670s. Currently running them @ 1254 Mhz / 3800 mhz and getting 2550 cpm. I hope that will rise a bit more. I want 1440 CPM per card as well


I mean litecoin died few week ago, well almost. The price literally went from $30+ a coin to less than $10 in the space of a week.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I want to thank you for this. Tho im still confused on how all of this actually works getting it setup was simple. this guide is simple amazing


----------



## Alatar

Do I need to wait for the cpm to get higher over time or should it be hitting good numbers from the start?

If waiting shouldn't be required then does anyone have any idea why workers could be performing worse than they should be?


----------



## wholeeo

Feels like I should be in the 4000+ cpm territory with my set up. I'm currenty at 3840 cpm. Unless a GTX 660 can't do 800 on its own or something is hindering performance on my setup.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

does my GPU need the latest nvidia drivers? Im getting an error starting the RunPtsGpuMiner. Cuda Get Device Count Failed!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> More details in the spoiler below.


Try the new miner I just posted in the OP. It is an updated version and was released a couple hours ago!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Question: Can I start mining without putting in the payment address? Will it get stored on my ypool.net account until the bter site is working properly again?


I think adresses are working again but yes you can start mining and it will be saved on YPool...I should have mentioned that earlier, my apologies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*
> 
> Several people have already asked, but OP hasn't answered:
> 
> *CAN WE MINE PTS ON OUR CPUS?*


Yes but it is significantly less profitable. For example, on my 2700k @ 4.8ghz on 6 threads with 2400mhz memory, I am only getting 225 CPM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Getting somewhat annoyed by the error on bter.com. But I guess I can wait a while and see if it passes.
> 
> Anyways, I know it was previously stated that you can run multi GPU setups with this but what exactly is the process for doing that? I assume mixing GK110, GF110 and GF100 shouldn't create any issues aside from the usual driver nonsense?
> 
> Also +1 for the guide


I'm pretty sure you can mix and match cards but I have not done it myself so I can't guarantee it will work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Do I need to wait for the cpm to get higher over time or should it be hitting good numbers from the start?
> 
> If waiting shouldn't be required then does anyone have any idea why workers could be performing worse than they should be?


For me at least, it takes about 10-15 minutes for my CPM to level off so give it a little time. Also, core overclock does not increase performance that much but a high memory overclock drastically increases performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> does my GPU need the latest nvidia drivers? Im getting an error starting the RunPtsGpuMiner. Cuda Get Device Count Failed!


It looks like you do not have the Cuda toolkit installed. You can either go to the link below to get it or reinstall the latest drivers.

https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads

On another note, thanks for all the feedback guys! Keep the questions coming


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Do I need to wait for the cpm to get higher over time or should it be hitting good numbers from the start?
> 
> If waiting shouldn't be required then does anyone have any idea why workers could be performing worse than they should be?


It takes a little while to get up to full cpm for me but not that long. I don't have any exact numbers, sorry.


----------



## Toque

Im gettin 1350.2 cpm with my gtx 670.

Im trying to also mine with my cpu but jhProtominer is crashing in Windows 8.1. Anyone else have the same issue?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I think adresses are working again but yes you can start mining and it will be saved on YPool...I should have mentioned that earlier, my apologies.
> Yes but it is significantly less profitable. For example, on my 2700k @ 4.8ghz on 6 threads with 2400mhz memory, I am only getting 225 CPM.
> I'm pretty sure you can mix and match cards but I have not done it myself so I can't guarantee it will work.
> For me at least, it takes about 10-15 minutes for my CPM to level off so give it a little time. Also, core overclock does not increase performance that much but a high memory overclock drastically increases performance.
> 
> On another note, thanks for all the feedback guys! Keep the questions coming


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> It takes a little while to get up to full cpm for me but not that long. I don't have any exact numbers, sorry.


Thanks guys.

The thing is that I seem to be getting only ~1650 cpm from a Titan with ~1100core and 7ghz memory... Just sounds low when comparing to others here. Just wondering if I'm doing something wrong etc. The GPU usage isn't constantly at 99% though, it varies between 90-98% and the power limit is only showing ~220W for the card which is also odd.


----------



## $ilent

Can we start mining without the PTS deposit code? Its still not working...


----------



## shadowguy

mining @ 900 c/m with gtx 660


----------



## 4LC4PON3

thanks Dizz one last question. WOULD installing the latest driver be better then running a few sets earlier or will it not matter


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> The thing is that I seem to be getting only ~1650 cpm from a Titan with ~1100core and 7ghz memory... Just sounds low when comparing to others here. Just wondering if I'm doing something wrong etc. The GPU usage isn't constantly at 99% though, it varies between 90-98% and the power limit is only showing ~220W for the card which is also odd.


Download the updated miner I just posted in the OP and a couple posts above. It is optimized for GK110 cards so you should see a big jump in performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Can we start mining without the PTS deposit code? Its still not working...


Yes you can I should have mentioned that earlier sorry!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> thanks Dizz one last question. WOULD installing the latest driver be better then running a few sets earlier or will it not matter


The latest drivers might make a difference although I have not tested it so I am not exactly sure.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

ok thanks. downloading visual studio 2012 & the tool kit now. was not aware i needed Visual Studio


----------



## Crizume

Heads up, In the updated miner make sure to change the 1st line in the batch file from from PtsGPUz0.3c.exe to PtsGPUz0.4.exe.

I was wondering at first y it wouldn't start and noticed it still had the exe for the old version. As always change your username 2.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Heads up, In the updated miner make sure to change the 1st line in the batch file from from PtsGPUz0.3c.exe to PtsGPUz0.4.exe.
> 
> I was wondering at first y it wouldn't start and noticed it still had the exe for the old version. As always change your username 2.


Thank you for the heads up...I will edit that now!


----------



## shadowguy

can i lower the intensity ? my desktop is lagging lol


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowguy*
> 
> can i lower the intensity ? my desktop is lagging lol


No you can't unfortunately. You can switch to using your IGPU on your cpu though!


----------



## steelblue

So if i have a 670 can I buy a 760 and just plug it in for mining no sli/monitor required?


----------



## shadowguy

sli is for gaming only but not sure about the monitor


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelblue*
> 
> So if i have a 670 can I buy a 760 and just plug it in for mining no sli/monitor required?


Correct you do not need a monitor but I'm not sure if you can mix and match GPUs...can someone confirm if you can or cannot?


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelblue*
> 
> So if i have a 670 can I buy a 760 and just plug it in for mining no sli/monitor required?


I believe this miner will recognize any gpu on the system and use it. You shouldn't have to worry about an SLI bridge or monitor being connected. In the old days of folding we needed dummy plugs to trick the folding software but that isn't the case anymore and I doubt that would be the case now with mining software.

*HOWEVER*, you may need to play tricks with the bat file and the configurations within so that it only mines with the GPU that you want it to.


----------



## Hukkel

Does the new version 4 give much increase in cpm?

I noticed I am running my gtx670s in sli. Would turning off sli make my cpm higher?


----------



## Alatar

So.

4 GPUs (Titan, 480, 590(1) and 590(2)) working now.





Just shy of 5K cpm now that it started up properly. All cards are pretty much at stock though.

(E: also I found that the new version cut my cpm almost in half...)


----------



## BulletSponge

Downloaded and running the new version 4 and I seem to have lost about 200 cpm. Perhaps I should go back to the previous version?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

im getting 890 cpm on my single 660 ti. not great but its a start


----------



## slowman87

Thanks for the guide. Just started mining PTS on my 770. Been mining Doge and Litecoin for a few days but not making much in the LTC. Building a dedicated mining rig with 2 R9 270x to start, then add more later.

Thanks again!


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Downloaded and running the new version 4 and I seem to have lost about 200 cpm. Perhaps I should go back to the previous version?


Same here.

Would disabling SLI mode make any difference do you think?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So.
> 
> 4 GPUs (Titan, 480, 590(1) and 590(2)) working now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just shy of 5K cpm now that it started up properly. All cards are pretty much at stock though.
> 
> 
> 
> (E: also I found that the new version cut my cpm almost in half...)


Glad you got it all set up! That's strange about the new version though... I would have expected an increase. I'll have to check that out and talk with the dev. Definitely try overclocking the memory on those cards as that will really boost your CPM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Downloaded and running the new version 4 and I seem to have lost about 200 cpm. Perhaps I should go back to the previous version?


Hmm that's strange. Yes I would go back to the old version. I will talk to the dev and see why people are seeing worse performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Same here.
> 
> Would disabling SLI mode make any difference do you think?


I have no idea since I don't have my dual cards yet. I think it might increase performance slightly but I cannot guarantee anything.


----------



## swiftypoison

Hello!

lost 200 cpm as well.

I am realllly considering picking up another 770 just to test this...I can return it if It doesn't work out.


----------



## Outcasst

Could you edit the OP to include both versions of the miner? Thanks.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Downloaded and running the new version 4 and I seem to have lost about 200 cpm. Perhaps I should go back to the previous version?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> lost 200 cpm as well.
> 
> I am realllly considering picking up another 770 just to test this...I can return it if It doesn't work out.


Bummer I am not sure what is going on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Could you edit the OP to include both versions of the miner? Thanks.


Yes I just added it back in.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

after testing the old version, the old version is giving me around 100 more cpm


----------



## GlowingBurrito

780ti here. Was getting about 1860 cpm with the old one. New one dropped to about 1300cpm

EDIT: Started up the old one and it's up to around 1950 now


----------



## BulletSponge

I tried running the miner (old version) with sli disabled and was only mining on one card. Re-enabling sli got me mining on both 670's again. Getting @ 2200 cpm currently.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I tried running the miner (old version) with sli disabled and was only mining on one card. Re-enabling sli got me mining on both 670's again. Getting @ 2200 cpm currently.


So you need to enable sli to run both cards?
What kind of cpm did you get on a single 670?
I am getting 2500 using two overclocked 670s.


----------



## hacktc

Thanks so much for this guide!

Getting about 1400-1420 cpm on my GTX 770 2gb @ +135 core/+450 mem.


----------



## WaXmAn

I am running on (3) Titans under water and OC'd a bit. with 0.3 I am getting 5,190 C/M, with 0.4 I am getting 3,250 C/M. Big difference, staying on 0.3 software!!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hacktc*
> 
> Thanks so much for this guide!
> 
> Getting about 1400-1420 cpm on my GTX 770 2gb @ +135 core/+450 mem.


Which version of the miner are you using? 0.3 or 0.4? And core overclock does not improve performance that much. Memory is really what makes a difference so I would try pushing that a little higher if possible


----------



## Crizume

Weird as I have SLI Disabled but it is using both gpu's. Pulling 2400 cpm with just a 100+ on the mem on 670's.

As a previous user stated After I ran the updated version my cpm was 200 lower. When back to old and cpm was actually 50-100 higher then previously on same version.


----------



## DizZz

Deleted version 0.4 from the OP as I have not seen anyone post an increase in performance with it. Stick with 0.3 until I figure out what is wrong.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

im getting alot of connection attempt failed. retry 20 seconds. what to do been doing it awhile now.

edit n/m it finally reconnected


----------



## Osea23

I was able to get a minor CPM increase with the 0.4 miner, going from 675CPM to 715CPM (560 Ti). I feel like i'm the only one that got any benefit from the new version


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> I was able to get a minor CPM increase with the 0.4 miner, going from 675CPM to 715CPM (560 Ti). I feel like i'm the only one that got any benefit from the new version


Looks like it. Maybe older cards saw more of a performance improvement?


----------



## slowman87

Sometimes when I close the miner I downloaded in the OP and re open it, my CPM increases or decreases. Basically what I'm saying is that each time I open the miner, the CPM is different. Currently around 1390 CPM on a GTX 770. Other times I'll open it and it's going 1450-1500.

This is the only version I've used as I just started with PTS about 2 hours ago.


----------



## slowman87

Like now I just closed and re opened it, going at 1450-1485


----------



## slowman87

Also, I know that AMD cards are better for scrypt mining. Does that hold true for these PTS coins? Reason I ask is because I'm building a dedicated mining rig with a couple R9 270X's and planned on Litecoin mining but I like these PTS....


----------



## Systehm

Looks to me like I also got a minor increase in cpm with the 0.4 update using a 760.


----------



## hacktc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Which version of the miner are you using? 0.3 or 0.4? And core overclock does not improve performance that much. Memory is really what makes a difference so I would try pushing that a little higher if possible


I'm using 0.3. Keep in mind this OC is on top of the factory OC (MSI Gamer). I tried running my memory at +470, with +0 on core but it crashed. Right now I'm stable with core @1320 / Mem @3954 (7908) , which is bringing me anywhere from 1400-1450cpm. It does seem to bounce around a bit though, as others have mentioned.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slowman87*
> 
> Also, I know that AMD cards are better for scrypt mining. Does that hold true for these PTS coins? Reason I ask is because I'm building a dedicated mining rig with a couple R9 270X's and planned on Litecoin mining but I like these PTS....


You can mine PTS with AMD cards, although there are more profitable coins out there like Dogecoin for example which is the best one right now for AMD.

For everyone else who is seeing a fluctuation of cpm:

Open the miner
Make sure your GPU usage is at 99% (or close)
And then wait up to half an hour to see it settle out

It takes some time for the miner to stabilize and report consistent CPM so be patient.


----------



## Systehm

I'm having this problem now for the second time, where it says "Connection to server lost - Reconnect in 20 seconds"
It never reconnects unfortunately, but even weirder, after exiting out of the miner it still says my worker is active and connected on ypool.


----------



## Outcasst

Mine eventually reconnects, but I'm not sure if it's counting the shares I do while it's offline.


----------



## Alatar

ypool seems to be down.


----------



## slowman87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> ypool seems to be down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> ypool seems to be down.


Noticed that as well.


----------



## lacrossewacker

is the mining performance good enough to at least pay for the power bill usage?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> is the mining performance good enough to at least pay for the power bill usage?


im starting to wonder this myself lol. ypool is down & ive noticed that this reconnect every 20 seconds is happening ALOOT and never reconnects i have to restart my miner


----------



## WaXmAn

Ya, its disconnecting a lot and my total share count on ypool seems to be getting messed up every time.....hmmm


----------



## Systehm

I'm kind of afraid to leave the miner running overnight because of this reconnect problem. Seems like that would be a lot of wasted time.
Also I'm now noticing about a 90-100 cpm loss (averaging about 980cpm after 30 minutes vs 1070-80cpm on 3.0c) with the 4.0 update during my second time using it.
Edit: Ypool is back up for me.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Ya, its disconnecting a lot and my total share count on ypool seems to be getting messed up every time.....hmmm


There will be bugs but they will be fixed with time. Have not had any problems with disconnecting yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> is the mining performance good enough to at least pay for the power bill usage?
> 
> 
> 
> im starting to wonder this myself lol. ypool is down & ive noticed that this reconnect every 20 seconds is happening ALOOT and never reconnects i have to restart my miner
Click to expand...

I have not had any disconnect problem yet will keep a look out for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> is the mining performance good enough to at least pay for the power bill usage?


Yes. And should makr a decent profit. I have noticed mining PTS uses alot less power than mining script.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WaXmAn

Fast!!!! 5,100+ C/M

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/waxman/media/CUDAGPU_zps19733177.jpg.html


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Fast!!!! 5,100+ C/M
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/waxman/media/CUDAGPU_zps19733177.jpg.html


Titan's / 780 tis?


----------



## navynuke499

is there a calculator do determine profit from this like there is for btc? not sure i could do a whole like with just 1 GTX 670 FTW


----------



## DizZz

YPool is upgrading their servers right now I believe which is why some people are experiencing connection problems. These errors should subside soon - this has happened before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> is there a calculator do determine profit from this like there is for btc? not sure i could do a whole like with just 1 GTX 670 FTW


Check the OP for the best calculator available. It was the only one I was able to find and gives a pretty accurate estimation of profits.


----------



## fleetfeather

Learnt the hard way that RAM speed heavily impacts CPM.

My system is running optimised defaults which means no XMP profile enabled. My 780 Ti pulls anywhere between 1500 and 1750 currently.

Can't get dat full 2000 CPM now since I've got no way to enable XMP remotely (im not in the same vicinity of my rig for the next month)


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Titan's / 780 tis?


(3) Titan's with EK waterblocks on water.


----------



## dolcolax

DO you mean system RAM? not gpu RAM?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> DO you mean system RAM? not gpu RAM?


Yep, system ram


----------



## szeged

Time to make the 780ti kingpin do what it was built to do.....mine!
Lol.


----------



## feartheturtle

Quick question...when does the unconfirmed pts on ypool show up in the balance pts? Is there a waiting period? I just started mining last night so if I were to stop, will the amount that is currently unconfirmed eventually go into the balance pts?


----------



## dolcolax

really? im running on 1333 cl 10's lol. crappy rams crappy cpms


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> really? im running on 1333 cl 10's lol. crappy rams crappy cpms


Yeah it's pretty rough. Really regretting not turning on XMP before I left now. Missing about 0.2 PTS/day


----------



## dolcolax

I left my miner running for half a day: this is what i got with 1 gtx 770x oced by gpu tweak gpuclock=1256 gpumemory=8000(on gou tweak)

BALANCE (PTS)
0.15969266
UNCONFIRMED (PTS)
~0.23668775


----------



## szeged

So how much do you guys think I'd get cpm wise with a kingpin 780to running about 1300/7600 with some gskill 2400 ram goin 24/7?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feartheturtle*
> 
> Quick question...when does the unconfirmed pts on ypool show up in the balance pts? Is there a waiting period? I just started mining last night so if I were to stop, will the amount that is currently unconfirmed eventually go into the balance pts?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> I left my miner running for half a day: this is what i got with 1 gtx 770x oced by gpu tweak gpuclock=1256 gpumemory=8000(on gou tweak)
> 
> BALANCE (PTS)
> 0.15969266
> UNCONFIRMED (PTS)
> ~0.23668775


YPool takes some time (sometimes up to 24 hours) to clear all the unconfirmed PTS to confirmed. Even after you stop mining, you will still continue to see your account being credited with unconfirmed because YPool is delayed 3-6 hours it seems.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> So how much do you guys think I'd get cpm wise with a kingpin 780to running about 1300/7600 with some gskill 2400 ram goin 24/7?


Once it ramped up for 24hrs, you'd be bringing in about 0.8PTS a day. CPM would probably setting at around 2000-2050.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> So how much do you guys think I'd get cpm wise with a kingpin 780to running about 1300/7600 with some gskill 2400 ram goin 24/7?


I'd expect once an optimized miner is released for GK110 (which should be soon) you could get around 2400 CPM although it's all speculation at this point. Why are you using such a gorgeous card for mining though?! Don't you have benches to do? I can't tell you how jealous I am of that card


----------



## szeged

Hmm, might have to try with quad 770s then. Might be better on amount made to amount spent.


----------



## navynuke499

so running my ram at 2400 should help me a bunch then huh?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Hmm, might have to try with quad 770s then. Might be better on amount made to amount spent.


If you're looking to build a mining rig, AMD is still the way to go. You will have a better ROI with AMD cards and it is definitely more profitable. However, if you already own an NVIDIA card, this method is the most profitable.


----------



## Alatar

system ram helps huh?

I guess some of my low scores might be because I'm running 1333 CL9 with my stock 4770K lmao.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I'd expect once an optimized miner is released for GK110 (which should be soon) you could get around 2400 CPM although it's all speculation at this point. Why are you using such a gorgeous card for mining though?! Don't you have benches to do? I can't tell you how jealous I am of that card


This card was made for benching that's for sure







but I would like for it to eventually pay for itself lol.

I might grab some cheap 760/770s for a cuda mining rig lol. Have amd prices come down yet?


----------



## dolcolax

Dizzz can we use amd chips for PTS?


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> This card was made for benching that's for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I would like for it to eventually pay for itself lol.
> 
> I might grab some cheap 760/770s for a cuda mining rig lol. Have amd prices come down yet?


Hah. AMD GPU prices going down? Not for a long time. As long as the mining trend is active, AMD GPUs will always be more expensive. I suspect in about 6 months (at the earliest) the prices will come down.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> Dizzz can we use amd chips for PTS?


You can use AMD cards for PTS although it is much more profitable to mine scrypt coins like dogecoin if you have an AMD card.


----------



## PainKiller89

Dizzy,

When i try to add payment address it fails, since it cant generate an address from bter when right click on deposit. What should i do?


----------



## dolcolax

oh ok thanks. my two problems with amd are heat and noise. 2 gtx 770s are way better than 2 r9 280x in that aspect.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Dizzy,
> 
> When i try to add payment address it fails, since it cant generate an address from bter when right click on deposit. What should i do?


You can still mine at YPool and they will save everything you have made and when the address generator comes back online, you will be able to withdraw everything from YPool.


----------



## jonathonparker

Is it possible to run a cpu miner alongside this miner? If so, whats a good one to look for?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathonparker*
> 
> Is it possible to run a cpu miner alongside this miner? If so, whats a good one to look for?


Yes you can! Make sure to leave at least one thread free to feed the gpu. Choose the right miner for your architecture and operating system here:

https://mega.co.nz/#F!h0tkXSxZ!f62uoUXogkxQmP2xO8Ib-g


----------



## lightsout

DizZz I see you mentioned something about the Cuda toolkit. Do I need that to mine with a 780? Or will it help. Running the miner now. A little low getting 1590. With 1110 core and +250 on the memory.


----------



## BulletSponge

Hmm, I had my OC settings in Afterburner at stock with only +300 on the memory. I raised the memory OC to +400 and power limit to 145% from 100% and now I am getting in the vicinity of 2500 cpm +/- 50. What prompted me to raise the power limit was seeing my memory only running at @ 3100 when the max shown was 3402. Raising the power limit now has me using my max mem clocks of 3506 (since raising it to +400). I gained nearly 300 cpm by doing this!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> DizZz I see you mentioned something about the Cuda toolkit. Do I need that to mine with a 780? Or will it help. Running the miner now. A little low getting 1590. With 1110 core and +250 on the memory.


If you have the miner running, you do not need to install the cuda toolkit - the necessary components come bundled with the display driver. What is your gpu usage at when the miner is running?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> DizZz I see you mentioned something about the Cuda toolkit. Do I need that to mine with a 780? Or will it help. Running the miner now. A little low getting 1590. With 1110 core and +250 on the memory.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the miner running, you do not need to install the cuda toolkit - the necessary components come bundled with the display driver. What is your gpu usage at when the miner is running?
Click to expand...

Usage is pinned at 99%

I was getting a little better number earlier, left the house and the pc went to sleep. Didn't think it would while this was active. So I restarted the miner and numbers dropped a tad. I have bumped the memory up to +400. Do you restart the miner when you adjust clocks?

EDIT** Its up to around 1650 now so I guess the memory jump helped.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Usage is pinned at 99%
> 
> I was getting a little better number earlier, left the house and the pc went to sleep. Didn't think it would while this was active. So I restarted the miner and numbers dropped a tad. I have bumped the memory up to +400. Do you restart the miner when you adjust clocks?
> 
> EDIT** Its up to around 1650 now so I guess the memory jump helped.


I usually restart the miner whenever I adjust clocks although I do not think it is necessary. Make sure your *Power Limit %* is maxed so your card does not throttle. And lastly, let the miner run for up to an hour to stabilize before trying to tweak it further as it can adjust within that time.


----------



## Ali Man

24hrs to this thread and already 23 pages! Howcome I wasn't invited









Btw, I don't see how AMD gpus are better at PTS mining than Nvidia. Do you know a link that has some AMD gpu's PTS data?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Usage is pinned at 99%
> 
> I was getting a little better number earlier, left the house and the pc went to sleep. Didn't think it would while this was active. So I restarted the miner and numbers dropped a tad. I have bumped the memory up to +400. Do you restart the miner when you adjust clocks?
> 
> EDIT** Its up to around 1650 now so I guess the memory jump helped.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually restart the miner whenever I adjust clocks although I do not think it is necessary. Make sure your *Power Limit %* is maxed so your card does not throttle. And lastly, let the miner run for up to an hour to stabilize before trying to tweak it further as it can adjust within that time.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks yeah I do notice that it fluctuates quite a bit. Down to about 1630. I don't think the power limit is a problem as I have a modded bios and am only hitting 44% power limit. But I guess I will max it anyways.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> 24hrs to this thread and already 23 pages! Howcome I wasn't invited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I don't see how AMD gpus are better at PTS mining than Nvidia. Do you know a link that has some AMD gpu's PTS data?


I know I never expected this thread to be so popular...over 4k views in under 24 hours!

Here is some AMD GPU PTS data:

7950 - 950 CPM
R9 280X - 1100 CPM
R9 290 - 1400 CPM
R9 290X - 1600 CPM


----------



## MapRef41N93W

So....why does the miner contain a win32 threat?


----------



## lightsout

Miner is running but ypool site from my phone shows no miners connected. Weird it was showing them on their site when I looked from my PC.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I know I never expected this thread to be so popular...over 4k views in under 24 hours!
> 
> Here is some AMD GPU PTS data:
> 
> 7950 - 950 CPM
> R9 280X - 1100 CPM
> R9 290 - 1400 CPM
> R9 290X - 1600 CPM


Exactly, those are the same stats that I researched, so they surely aren't better than Nvidia at PTS. Comparing high tier to tier, the 780 ti takes the crown this month, until the 790 and black are released next month.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> So....why does the miner contain a win32 threat?


Some anti-virus programs tag it as suspicious because the developer put in a tool that doesn't allow the .exe to be analyzed (he didn't want people stealing his code) but therefore some antivirus programs block it. I can assure you it is safe though - I have used it on 4 computers and many others have downloaded it and used it as well and have not found any problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Exactly, those are the same stats that I researched, so they surely aren't better than Nvidia at PTS. Comparing high tier to tier, the 780 ti takes the crown this month, until the 790 and black are released next month.


Correct. NVIDIA cards are better for PTS and AMD cards are better for scrypt currencies.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Some anti-virus programs tag it as suspicious because the developer put in a tool that doesn't allow the .exe to be analyzed (he didn't want people stealing his code) but therefore some antivirus programs block it. I can assure you it is safe though - I have used it on 4 computers and many others have downloaded it and used it as well and have not found any problems.
> Correct. NVIDIA cards are better for PTS and AMD cards are better for scrypt currencies.


Scrypt and Sha, so when're your 780's coming? Lets see those babies roll!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Scrypt and Sha, so when're your 780's coming? Lets see those babies roll!


Ordered them on Sunday from EVGA so hopefully by the end of the week so I can play with them over the weekend!


----------



## lightsout

Man I see how this could get addicting fast. My PC making money for me? Yes please.

Too bad I only have one 780.


----------



## Shogon

Anyone get this kind of error before? Not sure what I do wrong with these easy guides lol..


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Ordered them on Sunday from EVGA so hopefully by the end of the week so I can play with them over the weekend!


Did you make a move on one of those B-stock deals that just popped up?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Anyone get this kind of error before? Not sure what I do wrong with these easy guides lol..


Is your .bat file in the same folder as the .exe?


----------



## MattGordon

So I'm pulling around 1000 CPM with my 760. Old case means little air flow and little airflow means I have to limit the power so it does not get too toasty..







.

If a 780ti pulls in around $9 a day, could I expect about $4-5 a day (assuming I ignore electricity costs)?

Edit: Thanks for the guide







.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Is your .bat file in the same folder as the .exe?


No, it is not. Is it supposed to be? I have 2 folders after I extract the file for the miner. One is
Quote:


> PtsGPUz0.3c_fee3


which holds the bat files, and the other,
Quote:


> __MACOSX


which has another folder in it but you find the exe in there.


----------



## DizZz

All of the files should be in the same folder. I guess it looks weird with multiple folders because I compressed it on my mac









This is what the folder should look like:


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> So I'm pulling around 1000 CPM with my 760. Old case means little air flow and little airflow means I have to limit the power so it does not get too toasty..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If a 780ti pulls in around $9 a day, could I expect about $4-5 a day (assuming I ignore electricity costs)?
> 
> Edit: Thanks for the guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hard to say, 1 PTS is roughly $10-11. So if you mine 0.3 - 0.5 PTS in 24 hrs, well then it would roughly be $3-5, not too hard to calculate.

Btw, hot day today here in FL....


----------



## fleetfeather

Mmm now I'm stuck at a crossroads:

- watercool my current sig rig

Or

- sell my classy + evbot, buy 2 used titans or reference Ti's

Starting to realise I care less about gaming and epeen, and more about making dosh hehe


----------



## CyBorg807

Sorry for going full mining noob here but I pay $0.085 per kwh on average (it changes month to month) and I have 2 780TIs, would it be worth it for me to mine while I am at work or sleeping? I am not worried about stressing my cards since I tend to upgrade every time a new better card comes out. I also have a AX1200i PSU and i assume the efficiency could have some effect on the cost of power for mining.

Also do you guys think that the double precision from Titan/ Titan Black will ever be taken advantage of by these mining programs? I just sold my Titans for Tis and may swap to black editions after I upgrade my CPU and mobo to a 4960X and R4BE.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Anyone get this kind of error before? Not sure what I do wrong with these easy guides lol..


This happened to me and it was my antivirus it sees the .exe as a threat an removes it. Try disabling your antivirus or uninstalling it, then redownload the file, unzip and try to run again.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Hard to say, 1 PTS is roughly $10-11. So if you mine 0.3 - 0.5 PTS in 24 hrs, well then it would roughly be $3-5, not too hard to calculate.
> 
> Btw, hot day today here in FL....


Wasn't too bad where I live.

Just wait till summer comes. I can already imagine how our PC rooms will cook us alive







. Mining in hell.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Mmm now I'm stuck at a crossroads:
> 
> - watercool my current sig rig
> 
> Or
> 
> - sell my classy + evbot, buy 2 used titans or reference Ti's
> 
> Starting to realise I care less about gaming and epeen, and more about making dosh hehe


Right now, the best mining card for Nvidia in relation to performance and price is a 780. I blew my 780 ti, sent it back right on time, got refunded and now, I'm rolling two 780's, which gives me better cpm/$.

But for the betterment and longevity of the card, I'd recommend running them under water, well, unless you have really low ambients.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Wasn't too bad where I live.
> 
> Just wait till summer comes. I can already imagine how our PC rooms will cook us alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mining in hell.


Well man, my room is pretty dam small and as I live on the first floor, it already burns. Like I'm sweating while I'm writing this message, image how my cards would be feeling, lol...


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Sorry for going full mining noob here but I pay $0.085 per kwh on average (it changes month to month) and I have 2 780TIs, would it be worth it for me to mine while I am at work or sleeping? I am not worried about stressing my cards since I tend to upgrade every time a new better card comes out. I also have a AX1200i PSU and i assume the efficiency could have some effect on the cost of power for mining.
> 
> Also do you guys think that the double precision from Titan/ Titan Black will ever be taken advantage of by these mining programs? I just sold my Titans for Tis and may swap to black editions after I upgrade my CPU and mobo to a 4960X and R4BE.


From two 780 Ti's you can expect around $18 a day at current market price if you ran them 24/7 and electricity would cost you less than $2 so yes it is definitely profitable


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> This happened to me and it was my antivirus it sees the .exe as a threat an removes it. Try disabling your antivirus or uninstalling it, then redownload the file, unzip and try to run again.


I owe you a hug!

Getting around 2200 CPM on a 690 now, my Kill-A-Watt says I'm pulling 300-315 Watts (The Deuce System). If I hook up a Titan to this I'm sure I'd bump that up to somewhere near 600 watts used for around 4000 CPM. Also, it seems mining, for me uses less electricity vs. folding. Ah, no wonder. Mining barely uses the CPU cores like core17 has to.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> From two 780 Ti's you can expect around $18 a day at current market price if you ran them 24/7 and electricity would cost you less than $2 so yes it is definitely profitable


sounds good thanks, is the program for mining at the beginning of the thread still the best one to use, I was trying to follow the thread from work and I saw an updated version posted about 10 or so hours ago. I was also reading that mem clocks are better for mining is that true?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I owe you a hug!
> 
> Getting around 2200 CPM on a 690 now, my Kill-A-Watt says I'm pulling 300-315 Watts (The Deuce System). If I hook up a Titan to this I'm sure I'd bump that up to somewhere near 600 watts used for around 4000 CPM. Also, it seems mining, for me uses less electricity vs. folding. Ah, no wonder. Mining barely uses the CPU cores like core17 has to.












I have noticed that mining PTS uses a lot less power than mining script coins. And as the programs get better would also expect CPM to increase a little as well. I am running 3 780s and getting around 5175 +/- 75


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> sounds good thanks, is the program for mining at the beginning of the thread still the best one to use, I was trying to follow the thread from work and I saw an updated version posted about 10 or so hours ago. I was also reading that mem clocks are better for mining is that true?


There was an update posted today but everyone except 1 or 2 people posted a decrease in performance so I removed it. The one in the OP is currently the fastest and yes memory clocks are way more important than core although don't underclock the core because you could bottleneck the memory.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that mining PTS uses a lot less power than mining script coins. And as the programs get better would also expect CPM to increase a little as well. I am running 3 780s and getting around 5175 +/- 75


I'm just testing the waters for now with a single card to see how things go. I also need to find out how much electricity is here, but so long as my electricity is working fine I can fold on 3 Titans + this 690 without tripping the breaker. If things with mining go well I may just keep my 4th Titan I got from RMA and use it to mine vs. selling it.

Man that's a lot of CPM, do you run overclocked at all on those 780s? My 690 seems to like stock speeds @ 1.175v, unless altering clocks is delayed to effect the CPM it only seems to help me by about 50 or so CPM for a 10-20 Watt increase. Now at stock I use around 300 Watts for 1045/1032/6000 MHz @ 2240 CPM.

Also, these Rounds per second, is it better to have them higher? When overclocked I can get around 6 per second, stock I get a little over 5.

Also thank you for the guide DizZz!


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> There was an update posted today but everyone except 1 or 2 people posted a decrease in performance so I removed it. The one in the OP is currently the fastest and yes memory clocks are way more important than core although don't under clock the core because you could bottleneck the memory.


OK I think I can figure it out from here on out, thanks for all the info! and + rep:thumb:


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'm just testing the waters for now with a single card to see how things go. I also need to find out how much electricity is here, but so long as my electricity is working fine I can fold on 3 Titans + this 690 without tripping the breaker. If things with mining go well I may just keep my 4th Titan I got from RMA and use it to mine vs. selling it.
> 
> Man that's a lot of CPM, do you run overclocked at all on those 780s? My 690 seems to like stock speeds @ 1.175v, unless altering clocks is delayed to effect the CPM it only seems to help me by about 50 or so CPM for a 10-20 Watt increase. Now at stock I use around 300 Watts for 1045/1032/6000 MHz @ 2240 CPM.
> 
> Also, these Rounds per second, is it better to have them higher? When overclocked I can get around 6 per second, stock I get a little over 5.
> 
> Also thank you for the guide DizZz!


Dont know if ill water cool them next of just add a 4th 780, will have to see how well this is working for SLI configs. Two of the 780s are running Skyn3ts rev 3 BIOS ( with +125 core +225 mem ) and the other one is stock SC BIOS.


----------



## mihco

1. why is the gpu usage is jumping from 90-95%, but was rock solid on 99% 2days ago when i started mining?
Getting about 1250c/m with gtx770 mem offset +600mhz while it was over 1300c/m on stock 2 days ago.
2. how do i change the pool? do i have to use another wallet, miner for another pool?
3. what does "Rounds per secon for gpu 0" mean?

tnx in advance


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Dont know if ill water cool them next of just add a 4th 780, will have to see how well this is working for SLI configs. Two of the 780s are running Skyn3ts rev 3 BIOS ( with +125 core +225 mem ) and the other one is stock SC BIOS.


I think mining also runs cooler vs. folding, so I imagine you cards are around 65C or so on air? Depending on fan speed of course, I had my Titan folding and even at 70% fan speed I wanted to rip out that reference cooler and slap a block on it because I'm so used to water. Only if I had another block hehe. I'm looking at 42C on the 690 @ 1176/6800 MHz, I've also crawled past 2300 CPM but I may go back to stock speeds. Using around 20 watts more for so far, for almost 100 CPM.


----------



## pkgal123

Any expert willing to inform me on how a 270x would mine vs a cudamining gtx 580 in terms of performance? I know that the gtx 580 would overpower the 270x in gaming, but I was wondering if I CUDA mined with it, would it also overpower the 270x?

I am debating on what to spend $200 on... Also anyone if anyone knows a deal on a GPU around that range, if they could please inform me about it







I'm still running an HD 4770 ...


----------



## fleetfeather

If Ti owners could give a rough estimation of a typically-achievable memory offset, that'd be great









I have a feeling my Classy's memory isn't great, but as it has been hinted at, memory clock has a pretty sizeable impact


----------



## steelblue

Two quick questions do you think i can mine a 670, 770, and a i3 4130 (idle) with a 750w psu (rosewill capstone)

or r9 290, r9 270X, and i5 4670k (idle) on a 750w psu (corsair rsm)


----------



## celebro

@fleetfeather: I have my 780 Ti running @ 7.7ghz memory (didn't push it further yet, so can't tell you my upperlimit). For me it only gave a performance boost _after_ restarting the miner. Stock it gave me 1800 col/min, now it's just below 2000. (v0.3c).

Has anyone found a way to edit intensity settings so i can watch vids and mine?


----------



## fleetfeather

What sort of offset does that equate to? Aida64 and GPUz reports my stock memory clock as 1750

E: ahh, forgot about the 4x multiplier for GDDR5


----------



## celebro

For me that's an offset (in asus gpu tweak) of +700. In gpu-z my stock is 1750 and oc is 1925.


----------



## PhilWrir

Subbed for future reference

As in tomorrow...when im not so exhausted...


----------



## d0mini

I've noticed that no one has really mentioned this before, so here is a possible explanation for the lower CPM with 0.4 compared to 0.3c: the program gives a percentage of your mining to the developer abc123, which in his current version of 0.4 is 5%. This 5% is detracted from your total CPM by the program, so what you are seeing is your CPM after 5% of it has been taken away.

The version 0.3c that was posted here was a modified version that only took 3% of total CPM as a donation to the miner. It was edited by some other guy in some program or editor that I have no idea about (but would love to!).

This means that even if there is a performance increase going from 0.3c to 0.4, it might not be enough to give you more CPM despite the larger donation (2% more).

This is certainly true for my 770, I get roughly 200 less, which I am attributing fully to the extra 2% being deducted by the new version.

If someone knew how to change the donation percentage, then apparently they can without any kind of legal issue or anything (maybe because it is open source..?), but until then the 3% version of 0.3c seems to be the most profitable.


----------



## lynxxyarly

I'm curious to play around with this. My only question, and maybe I've missed it here, but I've hit every page and not found my answer (closest I've seen is mention of a video being posted to show how one can cash out), but how do you cash out to paypal. I mean from start to finish.

I get how you send the PTS to BTer, then from there you trade the PTS to bitcoin. Then from THERE you take those bitcoins (do I need some kind of wallet for this) and sell them on btc-e for USD. Where do I go from here? I am in the finances tab for my account and I choose the withdraw option, but I guess I'm lost from here. Who can help me out?


----------



## fleetfeather

If someone was to dog the developer and reduce his dev fee.... Why not totally eliminate it?

I'm just sayin lol...

I mean, sure, there would no longer be any incentive for the developer to improve his miner, but from the sounds of it, his "latest improvement" only resulted in increased profits for himself


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> If someone was to dog the developer and reduce his dev fee.... Why not totally eliminate it?
> 
> I'm just sayin lol...
> 
> I mean, sure, there would no longer be any incentive for the developer to improve his miner, but from the sounds of it, his "latest improvement" only resulted in increased profits for himself


Not quite - he has actually reduced it several times - at the start it was at 20%, and people only found out by actually looking at the programming mumbojumbo. When they found out, he reduced it to 6%, which is actually the % that 0.3c should have, but then some other guy edited it to be 3% and published it in a post on the very same forum as the developer, which is the version most of us are using. This newest version has actually decreased the donation amount by 1%, from 6 to 5%, so he is reducing it, but slowly. My feeling is that as it becomes more popular, he will further decrease it, and if he doesn't, people will just edit it again... Hopefully


----------



## celebro

I just tested v0.4 and lost well over 30%. So i don't think it's due to the 2% higher dev fee


----------



## d0mini

The optimisations for GK110 may not have worked so well then.. But, if you look at the bottom of this thread:

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=f9dc9355408c62d9c39addb87a2d9999&topic=2183.165

You will find a 3% version of the new one, I am using it with my 770 and am getting pretty much exactly the same CPM, maybe slightly more, we will see


----------



## fleetfeather

Well to be fair, the 3% fee version of 0.3c is more than 3% quicker than the "official" 6% version, so the newest 0.4 version may very well be performing as suggested by my hypothetical "no end user benefit" scenario.

Feel free to confirm what I'm seeing btw:

6% fee version = 1720c/m
3% fee version = 1900c/m

Yet the 3% fee delta shouldn't account for such a drastic c/m difference (0.03 * 1720 = ~50).


----------



## g94

Thanks for the thread. Getting 875 CPM on GTX470 stock clocks. I bumped the memory frequency up a bit and achieved 920 CPM but, for whatever reason, when this thing is overclocked at all the fan will TURN OFF when the GPU hits 90C... and it will heat up rapidly. Like it self-destructs from overclocking. I'll just sit with stock clocks.

Oh and Bter won't let me get a deposit link for PTS.


----------



## fleetfeather

Ahh nice find







ruled out my hypothesis then I think: newest 0.4 client with the 3% fee is still underperforming compared to the 0.3c client with 3%.

0.4 3% = 1400c/m
0.3c 3% = 1800c/m


----------



## dolcolax

has this happened to anyone? my miner cant really recover after this happens. This is usually the result of a botched memory overclock at least for me.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Not quite - he has actually reduced it several times - at the start it was at 20%, and people only found out by actually looking at the programming mumbojumbo. When they found out, he reduced it to 6%, which is actually the % that 0.3c should have, but then some other guy edited it to be 3% and published it in a post on the very same forum as the developer, which is the version most of us are using. This newest version has actually decreased the donation amount by 1%, from 6 to 5%, so he is reducing it, but slowly. My feeling is that as it becomes more popular, he will further decrease it, and if he doesn't, people will just edit it again... Hopefully


Why am I running the 6% version then?

Where can I find this 3% version of version 0.3C?

btw is there any proof of the claim that system ram speed makes for a difference? And if so by how much?
I have OC Samsungs so if this is true I might need to go to the UP7 owners thread and see how to OC these babies to halfway the 2.000s Mhz.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Why am I running the 6% version then?
> 
> Where can I find this 3% version of version 0.3C?
> 
> btw is there any proof of the claim that system ram speed makes for a difference? And if so by how much?
> I have OC Samsungs so if this is true I might need to go to the UP7 owners thread and see how to OC these babies to halfway the 2.000s Mhz.


3% 0.3c is in the guide (a megashare download link)


----------



## Hukkel

Alright thanks.

btw I disabled SLI on my 670s and when running 0.3C I went from 2500 to 2625 CPM.
But still on the 6% version.

I will try and see what happens when I go to the 3% version of 0.3C.

PS any news on the system RAM speed?


----------



## dean_8486

Anyone running sli disable it and runs two separate bat files for each GPU. I was previously before doing this getting 2600cpm now I am getting 1450cpm per GPU plus 200cpm from my CPU.
Total is around 3100cpm. Memory is overclocked, makes a big difference.
Add this after the exe for gpu1 -t 1 -d 0 and this for gpu2 -t 1 -d 1


----------



## celebro

This is just my best guess, but i think system ram memory speed is only important when you mine with your cpu (like pts used to be mined, and still is).

edit: Anybody know yet which flags to add to make the system useable (like interactive mode in cudaminer ).


----------



## fleetfeather

Someone feel free to double check me, but I'm pretty sure you'll see a performance hit with GPU c/m if you drop your ram frequency back to stock 1333mhz.

I'm still missing out on roughly 200c/m atm, and I'm attributing it to the fact that my XMP profile isn't enabled

If that turns out to not be the source of my problem, it will mean more head scratching for me


----------



## celebro

If that's true i should look into upgrading my ram cause these don't OC at all over their 1600 default. So frequency over timing here? (unlike normally w/ ddr3)


----------



## fleetfeather

I'm not sure, I can't look into it much myself because I only have remote access to my PC currently. My ram kit is rated for 2133mhz 9-9-11-31 2T. It's currently running at 1333mhz 10-10-10-24 1T.

My Ti is pushing 1800c/m with a reasonable overclock (1200/1800). I have a feeling it would be sitting closer to 1900 if my XMP profile was enabled.

I'd certainly want to look into it a bit deeper and confirm my suspicions before adding any high speed DIMMs to a shopping cart


----------



## mihco

Memory usage is only 1,2gb on 2gb gtx770....is that ok?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I'm wondering. I'm running a 660ti and getting 940cpm. My elec is around 11c per whatever u call it. I'm trying to figure out how much I can make per day since my gpu is not high end I don't want to pay more in elec then i make


----------



## fleetfeather

Running your rig probably costs $1.50 a day, if that (drawing no more than 550w from the wall whilst mining)

At current prices, your probably mining between 4 and 5 bucks worth of PTS per day.

You are earning more than the cost of electricity.


----------



## fleetfeather

I'm pretty sure the basic formula for determining your electricity cost is:

KwH = Kw * H

(Shocking I know)

Electricity cost is measured in KwH. If your electricity costs 20c per KwH, it simply means that if you pull 1000w from the wall, you pay 20c for doing that for an hour. So if your rig is on and under load pulling 1000w from the wall continuously for a 24 hour period, you'd rack up a electricity bill of 20c*24 (that's $4.80 btw).

Lets go with a bit more energy efficient rig now and put it into a mining scenario. So, if your rig pulls 800w from the wall, and your energy cost is 20c/kwh, you could determine that your rig is costing you 0.8*20c per hour to run. That's 16c/hour.

Given that cost, if you can mine a value of cryptocurrency in a hour long period that is worth more than 16c, you'll be making a profit over time.

Does that kinda make sense to people? I've only just spent time researching this topic myself today


----------



## Hukkel

It makes perfect sense.
It is just the way it is.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Anyone running sli disable it and runs two separate bat files for each GPU. I was previously before doing this getting 2600cpm now I am getting 1450cpm per GPU plus 200cpm from my CPU.
> Total is around 3100cpm. Memory is overclocked, makes a big difference.
> Add this after the exe for gpu1 -t 1 -d 0 and this for gpu2 -t 1 -d 1


Hey, could you post a screenshot of where to put these commands? I've tried putting them in the batch file but it doesn't work.

Thanks.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Hey, could you post a screenshot of where to put these commands? I've tried putting them in the batch file but it doesn't work.
> 
> Thanks.


It worked for me when I ran two separate instances and put them in two different .bat files, one for each. The '-d 0' is for GPU 1 and '-d 1' is for GPU 2.


----------



## Systehm

Looks like it was a successful night of mining to me!


----------



## PainKiller89

Guys,

i have been running it since last night at 8 clock PM. Since i am running Dual 770's SC versions. I left it running all night. Now Ypool is showing me this information. Off course i have oced both of the cards.

Balance (PTS)
0.01017449

Unconfirmed (PTS)
0.32612524

Shares
89.0000

Can someone explain how much money i have made?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It worked for me when I ran two separate instances and put them in two different .bat files, one for each. The '-d 0' is for GPU 1 and '-d 1' is for GPU 2.


I did this also when I wanted to mine and game at the same time.

I have 3 separate instances running on my 480 and two 590 cores. Leaving the Titan idle for gaming purposes:

first one flagged: -t 1 -d 1
second one: -t 1 -d 2
and third: -t 1 -d 3



And when I'm not using the rig or gaming I'll just fire up the batch file for all the GPUs or use a 4th one for the Titan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> i have been running it since last night at 8 clock PM. Since i am running Dual 770's SC versions. I left it running all night. Now Ypool is showing me this information. Off course i have oced both of the cards.
> 
> Balance (PTS)
> 0.01017449
> 
> Unconfirmed (PTS)
> 0.32612524
> 
> Shares
> 89.0000
> 
> Can someone explain how much money i have made?


0.01017449 + 0.32612524 PTS which is around $4.2


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> i have been running it since last night at 8 clock PM. Since i am running Dual 770's SC versions. I left it running all night. Now Ypool is showing me this information. Off course i have oced both of the cards.
> 
> Balance (PTS)
> 0.01017449
> 
> Unconfirmed (PTS)
> 0.32612524
> 
> Shares
> 89.0000
> 
> Can someone explain how much money i have made?


You've mined .362 + .010 PTS to date, for a combined total of .372 PTS. Some of it has been confirmed and added to your ypool balance, whilst most of it is still waiting to be confirmed. You will continue to add to your unconfirmed balance while some of it transfers over to your confirmed balance over time. Once you fill up 1.00 PTS in your confirmed total, it will disappear and get transferred to your wallet.

Hope that helps


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You've mined .362 + .010 PTS to date, for a combined total of .372 PTS. Some of it has been confirmed and added to your ypool balance, whilst most of it is still waiting to be confirmed. You will continue to add to your unconfirmed balance while some of it transfers over to your confirmed balance over time. Once you fill up 1.00 PTS in your confirmed total, it will disappear and get transferred to your wallet.
> 
> Hope that helps


Only thing is, bter.com the link to deposit is still down. So how can i transfer it now? is there another way to transfer it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I did this also when I wanted to mine and game at the same time.
> 
> I have 3 separate instances running on my 480 and two 590 cores. Leaving the Titan idle for gaming purposes:
> 
> first one flagged: -t 1 -d 1
> second one: -t 1 -d 2
> and third: -t 1 -d 3
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Ali Man

It's working fine for me, or you could store it in your local wallet, but that would take sometime for it to sync.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Only thing is, bter.com the link to deposit is still down. So how can i transfer it now? is there another way to transfer it?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I did this also when I wanted to mine and game at the same time.
> 
> I have 3 separate instances running on my 480 and two 590 cores. Leaving the Titan idle for gaming purposes:
> 
> first one flagged: -t 1 -d 1
> second one: -t 1 -d 2
> and third: -t 1 -d 3
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It's working fine for me, or you could store it in your local wallet, but that would take sometime for it to sync.


This is what i get

Generate address failed, please try again later or report to the administrator [email protected]


----------



## navynuke499

"Generate address failed, please try again later or report to the administrator [email protected] "

Hopefully that gets fixed soon


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> "Generate address failed, please try again later or report to the administrator [email protected] "
> 
> Hopefully that gets fixed soon


Is there another way to transfer it to a wallet? I am pretty much new to this lol. If so, how do i go about doing it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Painkiller, I'm not sure how to go about resolving that error message, but as long as Bter is back up and running by the time your ypool balance reaches 1.00PTS, you shouldn't need to worry anyway







ypool won't even let you attempt to transfer your balance anywhere until you reach that 1.00 PTS payout threshold


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Painkiller, I'm not sure how to go about resolving that error message, but as long as Bter is back up and running by the time your ypool balance reaches 1.00PTS, you shouldn't need to worry anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ypool won't even let you attempt to transfer your balance anywhere until you reach that 1.00 PTS payout threshold


oh ok, thanks alot.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Painkiller, I'm not sure how to go about resolving that error message, but as long as Bter is back up and running by the time your ypool balance reaches 1.00PTS, you shouldn't need to worry anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ypool won't even let you attempt to transfer your balance anywhere until you reach that 1.00 PTS payout threshold


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> oh ok, thanks alot.


Even if it surpasses 1 PTS, you can easily disable the 'automatic payout' to 0. In that way, you can just keep collecting it and deposit when you're ready.

You can download the PTS wallet from here and let it sync.


----------



## navynuke499

ok so i just started it, but every time it finds a share it says its invalid, share data time overflow. what does that mean?


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Even if it surpasses 1 PTS, you can easily disable the 'automatic payout' to 0. In that way, you can just keep collecting it and deposit when you're ready.
> 
> You can download the PTS wallet from here and let it sync.


I downloaded, what do i need to do? I am running it but there is no way to login etc. Details please


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> I downloaded, what do i need to do? I am running it but there is no way to login etc. Details please


You don't exactly need to login with it, if you click receive, you'll have your deposit address, which you can copy and paste it at ypools 'payment address' field


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> ok so i just started it, but every time it finds a share it says its invalid, share data time overflow. what does that mean?


Try adjusting your time according to time.windows.com


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> 1. why is the gpu usage is jumping from 90-95%, but was rock solid on 99% 2days ago when i started mining?
> Getting about 1250c/m with gtx770 mem offset +600mhz while it was over 1300c/m on stock 2 days ago.
> 2. how do i change the pool? do i have to use another wallet, miner for another pool?
> 3. what does "Rounds per secon for gpu 0" mean?
> 
> tnx in advance


1. try restarting the miner and restarting your computer - that has happened to me before and this solved my prroblem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkgal123*
> 
> Any expert willing to inform me on how a 270x would mine vs a cudamining gtx 580 in terms of performance? I know that the gtx 580 would overpower the 270x in gaming, but I was wondering if I CUDA mined with it, would it also overpower the 270x?
> 
> I am debating on what to spend $200 on... Also anyone if anyone knows a deal on a GPU around that range, if they could please inform me about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still running an HD 4770 ...


A 270x will be able to get you about $2 a day more than a 580 ($7.50 versus $5.50).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelblue*
> 
> Two quick questions do you think i can mine a 670, 770, and a i3 4130 (idle) with a 750w psu (rosewill capstone)
> 
> or r9 290, r9 270X, and i5 4670k (idle) on a 750w psu (corsair rsm)


Both setups will work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> I'm curious to play around with this. My only question, and maybe I've missed it here, but I've hit every page and not found my answer (closest I've seen is mention of a video being posted to show how one can cash out), but how do you cash out to paypal. I mean from start to finish.
> 
> I get how you send the PTS to BTer, then from there you trade the PTS to bitcoin. Then from THERE you take those bitcoins (do I need some kind of wallet for this) and sell them on btc-e for USD. Where do I go from here? I am in the finances tab for my account and I choose the withdraw option, but I guess I'm lost from here. Who can help me out?


I will put a video up later in the OP showing how to trade for USD and then transfer to paypal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> 
> 
> has this happened to anyone? my miner cant really recover after this happens. This is usually the result of a botched memory overclock at least for me.


Yeah happened to me before as well. I found that just restarting the computer fixes it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Is there another way to transfer it to a wallet? I am pretty much new to this lol. If so, how do i go about doing it.


Yeah for now I would download this wallet and set up ypool to send the coins here until they fix the issue.

http://protoshares.com/#download


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Try adjusting your time according to time.windows.com


that worked. didnt even notice my time was off, thanks


----------



## DizZz

EDIT: nevermind


----------



## navynuke499

so being a noob to mining, when do the shares convert to pts?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> so being a noob to mining, when do the shares convert to pts?


Shares convert to unconfirmed PTS within 10 minutes but it can take up to 12 hours for unconfirmed to convert to confirmed PTS.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I left pc on to about 6 hours I believe yesterday and this is what I came up with. I'm going to startrunning it 24/7 when I get home.

Confirmed: 0.04212951
Unconfirmed: 0.01944848

How do u calculate how much was made n what not.


----------



## Alatar

If I already have a bter.com payment address I wont have any problems right?

Only generating the addresses is borked I assume? Not actually receiving payments?


----------



## Hukkel

Guys lets compare this to the AMD situation. Scrypt mining with AMD cards you do NOT need fast or a lot of ram, you do not need cpu performance, it will mine heavenly over a x1 PCIE port with a riser. No issues at all.
How would this be when doing what we do now? I read it seems to be system memory speed dependant. Is it also CPU dependant? I wonder if this would work when someone would make a mining rig like an AMD scrypt mining rig but mining PTS with Nvidia gfx cards.

- cpu performance dependant;
- memory speed and size depandant;
- PCIE speed dependant.

What do you guys and girls think?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> i have been running it since last night at 8 clock PM. Since i am running Dual 770's SC versions. I left it running all night. Now Ypool is showing me this information. Off course i have oced both of the cards.
> 
> Balance (PTS)
> 0.01017449
> 
> Unconfirmed (PTS)
> 0.32612524
> 
> Shares
> 89.0000
> 
> Can someone explain how much money i have made?


Give ypool some time to update. And you can see how much you have made by converting PTS to bitcoin then coverting bitcoin to USD


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Guys lets compare this to the AMD situation. Scrypt mining with AMD cards you do NOT need fast or a lot of ram, you do not need cpu performance, it will mine heavenly over a x1 PCIE port with a riser. No issues at all.
> How would this be when doing what we do now? I read it seems to be system memory speed dependant. Is it also CPU dependant? I wonder if this would work when someone would make a mining rig like an AMD scrypt mining rig but mining PTS with Nvidia gfx cards.
> 
> - cpu performance dependant;
> - memory speed and size depandant;
> - PCIE speed dependant.
> 
> What do you guys and girls think?


Is this confirmed? At least the nvidia side of things? You can add that asus 770 dcu2 mine a lot quieter than amd at least for my case.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Guys lets compare this to the AMD situation. Scrypt mining with AMD cards you do NOT need fast or a lot of ram, you do not need cpu performance, it will mine heavenly over a x1 PCIE port with a riser. No issues at all.
> How would this be when doing what we do now? I read it seems to be system memory speed dependant. Is it also CPU dependant? I wonder if this would work when someone would make a mining rig like an AMD scrypt mining rig but mining PTS with Nvidia gfx cards.
> 
> - cpu performance dependant;
> - memory speed and size depandant;
> - PCIE speed dependant.
> 
> What do you guys and girls think?


I don't really know, I haven't seen any proof of big perf increases with more CPU speed (unless you run a CPU client), my own testing with memory (system) says that the difference it makes is quite small and I haven't seen anyone talk about pci-e bandwidth usage.

And scrypt mining seems to push the hardware harder. Mining PTS doesn't even seem to push the cards to their max power consumption figures. Maybe that's due to an unoptimized client but still.


----------



## Outcasst

I'm running PCI-E 2.0, not 3.0, and I'm getting lower than expected results compared to a stock card, when mine are overclocked.


----------



## navynuke499

my sig rig, running cpu at 4.625GHz, memory and 2333 and GTX 670 with a +300 memory OC is only giving about 1225 c/m so im not sure how much cpu and memory speed actually has to do with it. seems like my output is low for a gtx 670 and the rest of my stuff is quite fast id say.


----------



## Hukkel

You need more memory OC. MOAR POWAH!

I will try and test next week (when my bottom end haswell cpu arrives) if it will mine fine with a) a low end cpu and b) over a x1 > x16 riser cable.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If I already have a bter.com payment address I wont have any problems right?
> 
> Only generating the addresses is borked I assume? Not actually receiving payments?


Correct. If you already have an address from Bter, then you are all set and YPool will send PTS over when you reach 1.


----------



## Shogon

I think it's best to have SLI disabled if you are mining. I forgot I had SLI enabled on my 690, and on average I was getting 2200 CPM. Now, I'm making around 2460, almost 2500 CPM, and this is the weird part. Cards are at 1.087v, 700 MHz on the cores, but memory is running correctly at 6250 MHz, guess disabling SLI did something with the boost.Restarting the PC helped fix the clock issue, now I'm pulling around 325 watts vs. 300, but gained over 300 CPM.
Also, that BTER where you needed to get the PTS address, it worked for me now.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I think it's best to have SLI disabled if you are mining. I forgot I had SLI enabled on my 690, and on average I was getting 2200 CPM. Now, I'm making around 2460, almost 2500 CPM, and this is the weird part. Cards are at 1.087v, 700 MHz on the cores, but memory is running correctly at 6250 MHz, guess disabling SLI didn't something with the boost or something.
> 
> Also, that BTER where you needed to get the PTS address, it worked for me now.


Yeah disabling SLI would make sense because the cards no longer have to transfer data between each other which improves performance

That's awesome that Bter is working again...can anyone else verify this?!


----------



## navynuke499

yeah its working now, i got my address


----------



## navynuke499

also benching just the memory on my gpu, up to +700 so far with no artifacting. i wonder how high it will get with just the memory overclocked, ive never tried it that way before.


----------



## DizZz

BTER IS WORKING AGAIN


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> BTER IS WORKING AGAIN


This !


----------



## Shogon

Anyone here have a Titan mining? I have one in my old 790i Ultra booard and I'm getting around 1700 CPM @ 1084/6300 MHz. Seem kinda low to anyone? When I look at the original post showing the estimated values of CPM I do haha.


----------



## $ilent

Finally got my PTS bter.com payment address, but my cpm seems low. Im on latest NV driver and 0.3v for pts miner and at 1267/3305 im only doing 1260CPM?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Anyone here have a Titan mining? I have one in my old 790i Ultra booard and I'm getting around 1700 CPM @ 1084/6300 MHz. Seem kinda low to anyone? When I look at the original post showing the estimated values of CPM I do haha.


About the same I'm getting with 1040MHz and +300MHz on the memory.

1700-1800cpm

480 seems to be doing around 1150cpm and each 590 core is around 975cpm


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Finally got my PTS bter.com payment address, but my cpm seems low. Im on latest NV driver and 0.3v for pts miner and at 1267/3305 im only doing 1260CPM?


My 670 FTW's are pulling in about 2525 cpm using version 3 and the last WHQL driver. Your numbers sound about right to me.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Agreed, my two 670's combine for between 2575 and 2630 CPM. My CPU is bringing in about another 320 CPM. In all I'm very pleased. I may try to turn my core clock down a bit and bump my memory oc up on my cards tonight to see if it makes a noticeable difference but right now it's using my gaming overclocks and all is well.

But as it's been said before, definitely disable SLI when mining. This is a must.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> About the same I'm getting with 1040MHz and +300MHz on the memory.
> 
> 1700-1800cpm
> 
> 480 seems to be doing around 1150cpm and each 590 core is around 975cpm


I see, I was hoping for more CPM per Titan but that'll do I suppose. I wonder if the newer mining client that was taken down would do better, but if I can stand this darn fan noise from my Titan, I'm making around ~4200 CPM with my 2 cards.

If this mining goes well in a few days I may have to stuff 2 Titans in the PC with the 690, hopefully if I do that my 360+240 could handle it. Maybe I'll have to stuff another 360+120 in this case.


----------



## lightsout

My 780 is doing 1630-1650. I think the numbers on the front page are a little inflated.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> My 780 is doing 1630-1650. I think the numbers on the front page are a little inflated.


Depends on the card I think, cause the 690 one is dead on for me when I had SLI enabled for 2200 CPM. Disabling it though, I'm at 2550 CPM with a slight overclock of 1110 MHz/6500 memory.


----------



## Ali Man

Are all of you guys reporting values by using the 0.3c miner in opening page?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> My 780 is doing 1630-1650. I think the numbers on the front page are a little inflated.


Agreed, I'd say about 10%.


----------



## swiftypoison

My 770 is currently doing 1100-1200 cpm.

I do have to say that this is sort of addicting.....I am really considering getting another 770 from Best Buy just to test the waters... 15 day return FTW!


----------



## MGMG8GT

Please be wary of mining with cards that have no active VRM cooling, ie sinks or block cooling. This was my 780Ti with an ACX cooler, core temps were excellent ( <75C) in a high airflow case. 1201 core undervolted to 1.05v. I assumed the VRM's would at least have heat sinks on them, but they were bare. This was after a week of mining or so, after which I came home to my computer being off and the smell of magic smoke.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> My 780 is doing 1630-1650. I think the numbers on the front page are a little inflated.


Yes they are inflated, the are taken from a small sample size, on a 780 you can get any where from 1400 - 1800. I am currently running 3 780s.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Please be wary of mining with cards that have no active VRM cooling, ie sinks or block cooling. This was my 780Ti with an ACX cooler, core temps were excellent ( <75C) in a high airflow case. 1201 core undervolted to 1.05v. I assumed the VRM's would at least have heat sinks on them, but they were bare. This was after a week of mining or so, after which I came home to my computer being off and the smell of magic smoke.


Is that with the ACX cooler or are you running a mod? Such as the AIO mod?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Please be wary of mining with cards that have no active VRM cooling, ie sinks or block cooling. This was my 780Ti with an ACX cooler, core temps were excellent ( <75C) in a high airflow case. 1201 core undervolted to 1.05v. I assumed the VRM's would at least have heat sinks on them, but they were bare. This was after a week of mining or so, after which I came home to my computer being off and the smell of magic smoke.


The exact same thing happened with me a week back. I'd be careful with the ti's.


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Is that with the ACX cooler or are you running a mod? Such as the AIO mod?


Zero changes to the card.


----------



## $ilent

Not sure how much higher I can push it!


----------



## navynuke499

so how much does the c/m vary? seems like i get anywhere between 1000 and 1400 now


----------



## ozzy1925

dont get me wrong but after iinstalled 0.3c miner program my pc crashed and made a virusscan :


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Are all of you guys reporting values by using the 0.3c miner in opening page?


Yes, the numbers that I posted at least, were from using the 0.3c miner. I never tried the updated version that was added and subsequently removed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not sure how much higher I can push it!


I think you are right on target with what I and other 670's are getting at the moment.


----------



## navynuke499

ok so it seems that im getting about 1400 c/m with my 670 ftw at a memory of +700. had it working at +800 but then got a memory error. Hopefully +700 works better.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> The exact same thing happened with me a week back. I'd be careful with the ti's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Zero changes to the card.


Thanks! I noticed on my 780 the vrm section does create some heat.
I was thinking of trying some mining, but seeing that I don't think I will!


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> ok so it seems that im getting about 1400 c/m with my 670 ftw at a memory of +700. had it working at +800 but then got a memory error. Hopefully +700 works better.


If you don't mind me asking, what is your core currently at? Not the offset but actual clock value. I'm thinking about reducing my core to gain headroom for increasing my memory speed.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> Yes, the numbers that I posted at least, were from using the 0.3c miner. I never tried the updated version that was added and subsequently removed.
> I think you are right on target with what I and other 670's are getting at the moment.


There's a better miner than the one on the front page, I thought Dizz had mentioned that one initially.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Thanks! I noticed on my 780 the vrm section does create some heat.
> I was thinking of trying some mining, but seeing that I don't think I will!


You actually are doing the right thing. Most of us guys are pretty much taking a risk, unless we have great ambients and are completely under water.


----------



## $ilent

Dem temps!

CPM has surpassed the 1450 mark now.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what is your core currently at? Not the offset but actual clock value. I'm thinking about reducing my core to gain headroom for increasing my memory speed.


im running it at stock core. the boost pushes it to 1189


----------



## shadowguy

940cm.PNG 293k .PNG file

+600 on vram 940c/m with GTX 660


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> There's a better miner than the one on the front page, I thought Dizz had mentioned that one initially.


If there's a better performing miner with the same or lower dev fee (3%) then I'd love to hear about it. I'm using the one linked to from the first post in this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> im running it at stock core. the boost pushes it to 1189


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## MattGordon

EVGA 760 ACX SC 2GB averaging 1023 CPM.

Are the numbers in the OP inflated or am I missing something?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> EVGA 760 ACX SC 2GB averaging 1023 CPM.
> 
> Are the numbers in the OP inflated or am I missing something?


Increase dem speeds!

edit: The programme is not consistant what so ever...

One min my gtx 670 is at 1350, the next minute im getting:


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> If there's a better performing miner with the same or lower dev fee (3%) then I'd love to hear about it. I'm using the one linked to from the first post in this thread.
> Perfect, thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> EVGA 760 ACX SC 2GB averaging 1023 CPM.
> 
> Are the numbers in the OP inflated or am I missing something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Increase dem speeds!


Try this miner guys. The instructions are given, use the avx flag as mentioned under usage in the link, in your .bat file.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Increase dem speeds!
> 
> edit: The programme is not consistant what so ever...
> 
> One min my gtx 670 is at 1350, the next minute im getting:


I'm already being forced to limit the card due the airflow of my case. Increasing will just cook everything







. Will be buying a case with the cash I make off of this







.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> I'm already being forced to limit the card due the airflow of my case. Increasing will just cook everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Will be buying a case with the cash I make off of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Or run caseless for free?


----------



## aznpersuazn

EVGA GTX 770 SC Dual BIOS Model


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Or run caseless for free?


This is going to sound crazy but my case is actually part of my desk atm. I have boxes set on it for a makeshift set up right now. No room to put the parts elsewhere.


----------



## leighteam

I downloaded the linked CPU miner, in my case, sandy bridge, windows x64, and every time I try to open it, I get a "yam.exe has stopped working" error. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## DarkTech

Anyone with a 560ti to share results?

I have an Asus 560ti Top OC 980/1980 core and shader and 2250 memory, temp: ~65-70
I'm getting an avg of 675CPM (version 3c) and on my i5 2400 I'm getting an avg of 92 CPM


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighteam*
> 
> I downloaded the linked CPU miner, in my case, sandy bridge, windows x64, and every time I try to open it, I get a "yam.exe has stopped working" error. What am I doing wrong?


CHECK THIS:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-cuda-pts-gpu-mining/300_100#post_21681690


----------



## leighteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> CHECK THIS:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-cuda-pts-gpu-mining/300_100#post_21681690


I'm mining on my GPU, I'm just trying to get the CPU up and running? And didn't OP state this will show up as a false-positive?


----------



## Outcasst

Is there a link where I can see the current value of PTS to the USD?


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Is there a link where I can see the current value of PTS to the USD?


Currently it is PTS-BTC-USD. You will need to make two separte conversions.


----------



## feartheturtle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Please be wary of mining with cards that have no active VRM cooling, ie sinks or block cooling. This was my 780Ti with an ACX cooler, core temps were excellent ( <75C) in a high airflow case. 1201 core undervolted to 1.05v. I assumed the VRM's would at least have heat sinks on them, but they were bare. This was after a week of mining or so, after which I came home to my computer being off and the smell of magic smoke.


What was your max VRM temps? I've been running a GTX 780 Classified on air (1201 core/500+ memory overclock) for the past couple of days and my VRM temps max out at 63C and core temps are at 70C. I don't know if I should stop since there's this risk of damage with just air cooling. Is this overheating problem limited to 780 Ti?


----------



## Outcasst

I found this page: http://coinmill.com/PTS_USD.html#PTS=1

If it's accurate then the price is now $12.27 for 1 PTS. Gone up from yesterday.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> I found this page: http://coinmill.com/PTS_USD.html#PTS=1
> 
> If it's accurate then the price is now $12.27 for 1 PTS. Gone up from yesterday.


http://invictus.io/bitshares.php
The makers of bitshares says the high value is $13.21 /PTS


----------



## MattGordon

$13.21?

I should steal my buddies' Pc and start a farm...


----------



## wholeeo

I'm at 4000 cpm (-+50) with SLI disabled but still feel I should be doing more with my set up (2x 780 & 660 (non ti)). Would it help if I ran separate instances of the miner per gpu?

Edit: Has anyone tested to see if performance is driver specific? I seen complaints that folding performance has dropped with recent drivers vs the 327.xx ones. Would this also impact mining?


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feartheturtle*
> 
> What was your max VRM temps? I've been running a GTX 780 Classified on air (1201 core/500+ memory overclock) for the past couple of days and my VRM temps max out at 63C and core temps are at 70C. I don't know if I should stop since there's this risk of damage with just air cooling. Is this overheating problem limited to 780 Ti?


GPU-Z had no ability to monitor VRM temps on my particular card at the time. Don't know if that has changed. I know of several Titans that have failed in a similar way as well. I cannot say for any others. Just advising people to be wary of bare VRM's on ANY card, but specifically Nvidia as this is where my failure was.


----------



## lynxxyarly

For what it's worth, I'm getting about 1000 collisions/s on each of my gtx680m cards in my laptop. I have the memory pushed to +450 (which is like 1125 in gpuz). It's a lot less stressful on the cards than running my litecoin miner (cudaminer) on them. For reference, I was gettting about 220kh/s on each of those cards doing cudaminer.

The litecoin miner more heavily favored core, thusly pushing my temps up to around 79c with fans on full in the lappy for each card. While this PTS miner is heavily favoring the memory, so turned down the core, and temps are sitting at around 69c on each card. Cant complain!

EDIT:

OH! I forgot to mention/ask: I try putting my BTer PTS address (that finally generated) into the ypool account and it keeps giving me an 'invalid address' error. Anyone else get this?

EDIT 2:

Just tried updating my address on ypool and it accepted it this time.


----------



## Banedox

So would running my EVGA 780 ti Classified, on water be alright for 24/7?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> So would running my EVGA 780 ti Classified, on water be alright for 24/7?


Yea it should be fine.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> So would running my EVGA 780 ti Classified, on water be alright for 24/7?


yes, are you vrams cooled as well?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *feartheturtle*
> 
> What was your max VRM temps? I've been running a GTX 780 Classified on air (1201 core/500+ memory overclock) for the past couple of days and my VRM temps max out at 63C and core temps are at 70C. I don't know if I should stop since there's this risk of damage with just air cooling. Is this overheating problem limited to 780 Ti?
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z had no ability to monitor VRM temps on my particular card at the time. Don't know if that has changed. I know of several Titans that have failed in a similar way as well. I cannot say for any others. Just advising people to be wary of bare VRM's on ANY card, but specifically Nvidia as this is where my failure was.
Click to expand...

My 780 classy has a temp sensor and shows a value in gpuz. Hoping its correct. Running the mod on my card and the vrms are bare. But there is a 92mm fan directly above them. GPUZ reporting 44c on the vrms.


----------



## l3p

Anyone already tried the GTX690? Got 3 of those with blocks from previous projects. Maybe it's worth a try


----------



## Hukkel

You so lazy Peter! With sli on it does 2200 cpm. With sli off about 2500 cpm.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighteam*
> 
> I'm mining on my GPU, I'm just trying to get the CPU up and running? And didn't OP state this will show up as a false-positive?


i hope its false ,
can someone explain what am i doing wrong here? 2x gtx 680


----------



## 4LC4PON3

i dont get the unconfirmed points - confirmed points. What is the point of unconfirmed points. It takes forever for them to be confirmed IMO. Wouldnt it just be better if it was live and all the points were just confirmed. Maybe im missing something


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> yes, are you vrams cooled as well?


I have the EK backplate with the EK Classy waterblock


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i hope its false ,
> can someone explain what am i doing wrong here? 2x gtx 680


Is your SLi bridge connected? And, what miner are you using?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i hope its false ,
> can someone explain what am i doing wrong here? 2x gtx 680


I have seen that a couple of times myself. Re-booting and re-starting the miner corrected it.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> i dont get the unconfirmed points - confirmed points. What is the point of unconfirmed points. It takes forever for them to be confirmed IMO. Wouldnt it just be better if it was live and all the points were just confirmed. Maybe im missing something


You get credit when a block has completely been mined, till then, it'll stay in the unconfirmed shares. From what I've seen, if you have really good cpms, then the faster you'd get your confirmed block, PTS.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Is your SLi bridge connected? And, what miner are you using?


yes sli connected, and i downloaded the miner from the OP


----------



## Toque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> yes sli connected, and i downloaded the miner from the OP


I think you'll get better if SLI in "NOT" connected


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Is your SLi bridge connected? And, what miner are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> yes sli connected, and i downloaded the miner from the OP
Click to expand...

I think you are supposed to disable sli. People are showing better results that way.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I have seen that a couple of times myself. Re-booting and re-starting the miner corrected it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> I think you'll get better if SLI in "NOT" connected


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think you are supposed to disable sli. People are showing better results that way.


thanks all restarted pc and nowi am getting around 2500cpm is that good result?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks all restarted pc and nowi am getting around 2500cpm is that good result?


Yep, surely is.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Im sorry to Jump in halfway through this thread and ask noob questions... but here i go.

I have a MSI TF 770 and would love to start mining. Assuming the 1400 CPM in OP's post how much would that translate to in USD every day/month? Also it seems as if the MSI TF 770 VRMs dont have heatsinks on them. If im not overclocking would it be ok to run this overnight or 24/7?


----------



## lightsout

How often do you guys that have been doing this cash out? Is it cheaper to let the money rack up a little bit from a fee point of view. Or should we do it as soon as we have the minimum required amount?

DizZz I know you mentioned it but a little more info on the cash out process would be awesome. Confused how to get the btc from bter to btc-e. Also when withdrawing from btc-e there is a spot for "address". Is that your paypal address or something else?


----------



## navynuke499

i dont think there is really anything to worry about with the vrm issue unless you are pushing way to hard with it. i have used my 670 to fold 24/7 for quite a while which pushes these cards much harder and never had an issue. i bring voltage up to what the stock bios will let me and thats it. doing a bios mod and pushing your voltage is more likely to kill the vrms and your warranty.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> DizZz I know you mentioned it but a little more info on the cash out process would be awesome. Confused how to get the btc from bter to btc-e. Also when withdrawing from btc-e there is a spot for "address". Is that your paypal address or something else?


This


----------



## $ilent

Has anyone tried doing AMD cards with this pts miner? I have a 7850 and 7870 Ghz sat doing nothing.


----------



## ozzy1925

increased the gpu memory now getting around 2900 cpm but temps are really high


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Has anyone tried doing AMD cards with this pts miner? I have a 7850 and 7870 Ghz sat doing nothing.


You probably could, but don't expect too much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> increased the gpu memory now getting around 2900 cpm but temps are really high


Is the hotter gpu on the top slot?


----------



## StephenP85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Has anyone tried doing AMD cards with this pts miner? I have a 7850 and 7870 Ghz sat doing nothing.


Why on earth aren't you using them to mine Scrypt coins like litecoin and Doge?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> Why on earth aren't you using them to mine Scrypt coins like litecoin and Doge?


They dont seem to want to work for some reason i cant get them mining. I cant get cgminer to have a stable connection.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> You probably could, but don't expect too much.
> Is the hotter gpu on the top slot?


yes


----------



## Toque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> Im sorry to Jump in halfway through this thread and ask noob questions... but here i go.
> 
> I have a MSI TF 770 and would love to start mining. Assuming the 1400 CPM in OP's post how much would that translate to in USD every day/month? Also it seems as if the MSI TF 770 VRMs dont have heatsinks on them. If im not overclocking would it be ok to run this overnight or 24/7?


Follow this link ...http://mrx.im/pts.php

Enter your CPM and it will give you a estimated daily value in PTS. You can then compare the current PTS value here https://coinplorer.com/PTS

I hope this helps.


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys do I need to edit the batch file to run on multiple pcs. Wanted to mess around and see what my gt240 in my htpc could do (if its even supported). Running on my main rig. Tried to fire up the miner on the second rig just throws an error, says push any key to continue and then closes.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I will put a video up later in the OP showing how to trade for USD and then transfer to paypal


Awesome. I look forward to seeing this!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> Im sorry to Jump in halfway through this thread and ask noob questions... but here i go.
> 
> I have a MSI TF 770 and would love to start mining. Assuming the 1400 CPM in OP's post how much would that translate to in USD every day/month? Also it seems as if the MSI TF 770 VRMs dont have heatsinks on them. If im not overclocking would it be ok to run this overnight or 24/7?


You can expect a little over 0.5 PTS per day which at current market price equates to about $7.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How often do you guys that have been doing this cash out? Is it cheaper to let the money rack up a little bit from a fee point of view. Or should we do it as soon as we have the minimum required amount?


There is no fee to cash out from YPool to Bter. There is a 0.2% fee on Bter to trade PTS to BTC (so it's irrelevant when you trade - it will still cost you the same amount). There is a 0% + 0.0005 BTC fee to withdraw BTC from Bter to BTC-E so do this step as infrequently as possible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> DizZz I know you mentioned it but a little more info on the cash out process would be awesome. Confused how to get the btc from bter to btc-e. Also when withdrawing from btc-e there is a spot for "address". Is that your paypal address or something else?


Would you prefer a youtube video (which is what I was planning to do) or a written guide? Or both? I have a couple hours free tonight to work on this so any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> Im sorry to Jump in halfway through this thread and ask noob questions... but here i go.
> 
> I have a MSI TF 770 and would love to start mining. Assuming the 1400 CPM in OP's post how much would that translate to in USD every day/month? Also it seems as if the MSI TF 770 VRMs dont have heatsinks on them. If im not overclocking would it be ok to run this overnight or 24/7?
> 
> 
> 
> You can expect a little over 0.5 PTS per day which at current market price equates to about $7.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How often do you guys that have been doing this cash out? Is it cheaper to let the money rack up a little bit from a fee point of view. Or should we do it as soon as we have the minimum required amount?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no fee to cash out from YPool to Bter. There is a 0.2% fee on Bter to trade PTS to BTC (so it's irrelevant when you trade - it will still cost you the same amount). There is a 0% + 0.0005 BTC fee to withdraw BTC from Bter to BTC-E so do this step as infrequently as possible.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> DizZz I know you mentioned it but a little more info on the cash out process would be awesome. Confused how to get the btc from bter to btc-e. Also when withdrawing from btc-e there is a spot for "address". Is that your paypal address or something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you prefer a youtube video (which is what I was planning to do) or a written guide? Or both? I have a couple hours free tonight to work on this so any suggestions would be appreciated.
Click to expand...

Either one works for me. Video my show some of your personal info? Whatever you decide.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Awesome guide, was able to get 5 shares in under ten minutes, is that good?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Awesome guide, was able to get 5 shares in under ten minutes, is that good?


Which GPUs? Both of your 670s? What is your CPM (collisions per minute)?


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Would you prefer a youtube video (which is what I was planning to do) or a written guide? Or both? I have a couple hours free tonight to work on this so any suggestions would be appreciated.


I think whatever is easier. I'm just missing the steps on btc-e for paypal or anything. I don't see the choices anywhere...like it's been taken away.


----------



## HighTemplar

This app is under optimized for GK110/Compute 3.5

There is no reason that my 780 Ti's should be pulling barely 200-300 cpm more than a 670 or 680. It also seems to make no difference which core speed or mem speed I use, and my GTX 780 Classy is getting almost the same CPM as my 780 Ti Classifieds do.

The fact is, it isn't optimized for GK110 it seems, as the power usage and temps are about 60% of what they are when mining scrypt.

It's a few extra bucks, sure, but I wouldn't recommend doing this unless you can spare the card. As you've seen above, a couple people have had their VRMs go poof on them so be careful.


----------



## Legonut

I seem to have no difference with memory clocks on my GTX 780 lightning.
+0 and +650 are the same exact cpm. Does it only reflect in shares or is there something wrong?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

thanks for the guide & t was useful but I decided to stop mining. This is my only rig so when mining I cant do anything really at all since its lagged up & I just dont feel like burning up my GPU if that ever happens. I do appreciate the help but for a few dollars per day i dont feel its really worth it


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Which GPUs? Both of your 670s? What is your CPM (collisions per minute)?


It shows gpu 0 and gpu 1, so i guess its using both. My collisions per minute is at 317 right now with a total of 34 shares.
But damn it makes my pc unusable, but luckily i have my tablet


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> It shows gpu 0 and gpu 1, so i guess its using both. My collisions per minute is at 317 right now with a total of 34 shares.
> But damn it makes my pc unusable, but luckily i have my tablet


Have you tried re-booting your rig and re-starting the miner? You should be getting @ 2500 cpm with 670 sli.


----------



## fleetfeather

780 Ti Classified on air cooling. Stock bios. Set temperature target in PrecisionX to 60C. VRM temp is shown as ~55C.



CPU is at stock. RAM is at stock. Slight GPU offsets (you can see Aida64's overlay for exact values).


----------



## ghostrider85

Can't decide between 780 and 780ti, does the 780ti consumes less power?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I did this also when I wanted to mine and game at the same time.
> 
> I have 3 separate instances running on my 480 and two 590 cores. Leaving the Titan idle for gaming purposes:
> 
> first one flagged: -t 1 -d 1
> second one: -t 1 -d 2
> and third: -t 1 -d 3


I'm still having trouble with this, I only want to run this on my second GPU (CUDA device 1)

Here is my batch file:
Quote:


> PtsGPUz0.4.exe -t 1 -d 1 -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u xxxxxxxxxx.PTS_1 -p x


It's still using both GPU's. Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## drka0tic

When entering the address in ypool I get the following error:

" Error! The entered payout address is not valid for this coin."

Anyone know what Im doing wrong.

tia


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> When entering the address in ypool I get the following error:
> 
> " Error! The entered payout address is not valid for this coin."
> 
> Anyone know what Im doing wrong.


Are you putting in the address you got from Bter.com or your PayPal address?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> When entering the address in ypool I get the following error:
> 
> " Error! The entered payout address is not valid for this coin."
> 
> Anyone know what Im doing wrong.
> 
> tia


Make sure there are no spaces after the address and hit "ENTER" don't hit save.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Here is my batch file:
> It's still using both GPU's. Am I doing it wrong?


try it like this
PtsGPUz0.4.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u xxxxxxxxxx.PTS_1 -p x -t 1 -d 1
pause


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> try it like this
> PtsGPUz0.4.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u xxxxxxxxxx.PTS_1 -p x -t 1 -d 1
> pause


No-Go, still starts it on both GPU's.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Have you tried re-booting your rig and re-starting the miner? You should be getting @ 2500 cpm with 670 sli.


Restarted and now it won't run at all, just states that it is paused and then press any key to continue. When a key is pressed the window disappears and can't be found anywhere.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> No-Go, still starts it on both GPU's.


Have you disabled SLI


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> No-Go, still starts it on both GPU's.


that's how it should work.

Only thing I can think of is that SLI is doing something funny.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Make sure there are no spaces after the address and hit "ENTER" don't hit save.


I had this issue, just make SURE before you enter your address....make sure up on the top your entering the address for PTS (in blue)

Current Coin Mode = PTS


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> that's how it should work.
> 
> Only thing I can think of is that SLI is doing something funny.


SLI is disabled. It's not a huge deal, unless there's a decent improvement in performance with running one instance per GPU?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Here is a screenshot, any ideas?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> SLI is disabled. It's not a huge deal, unless there's a decent improvement in performance with running one instance per GPU?


I didn't really see any performance differences.

Also try using -t 1 only and see if that works first.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Here is a screenshot, any ideas?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where is the .exe?


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> I had this issue, just make SURE before you enter your address....make sure up on the top your entering the address for PTS (in blue)
> 
> Current Coin Mode = PTS


This was it!









Thanks


----------



## DizZz

Video on how to trade has been added to the OP. Please let me know if you need any clarification on any step or need any help in general. Would a written guide be helpful as well?


----------



## fleetfeather

There needs to be a more direct route for trading PTS into USD lol... Getting chunked for fees at every step -___-


----------



## Shogon

Hey guys, guess what ?!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



0.35 cents per kilowatt here!



So awesome


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Hey guys, guess what ?!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 0.35 cents per kilowatt here!
> 
> 
> 
> So awesome


Damn, mine is only 0.118.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Hey guys, guess what ?!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 0.35 cents per kilowatt here!
> 
> 
> 
> So awesome


Ouch... Mine has some progressive plan starting at 0.05 cents per and increases up to 0.17 after a certain threshold. On another note, I tried disabling sli and dropped down to avg 3500 cpm, when sli'd I have high 3900s. Anyone else having similar results? That youtube video did help greatly on how to transfer the funds, but man those fees really do add up and take a nice chunk out of the profits just like ebay


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Can't decide between 780 and 780ti, does the 780ti consumes less power?


The 780 ti is honestly a power-hog. When OC'ed with unlocked volts, it can easily surpass 500W.


----------



## Aidic06

I have a GTX 770 SuperClocked, but I'm only getting around 1230 cpm. I'm very new to mining, but what am I missing from getting the most out of this card. I have not done any sort of overclocking beyond the stock settings from EVGA. Is this the best I can get? Would running the more graphically challenging desktop themes affect this?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aidic06*
> 
> I have a GTX 770 SuperClocked, but I'm only getting around 1230 cpm. I'm very new to mining, but what am I missing from getting the most out of this card. I have not done any sort of overclocking beyond the stock settings from EVGA. Is this the best I can get? Would running the more graphically challenging desktop themes affect this?


You can definitely get it higher (closer to 1400 CPM) but you would have to overclock the card. The more challenging the desktop theme, the less gpu compute resources are available so by disabling them, you might see a slight boost in performance. Overclocking the memory is the quickest and easiest way to increase performance though.


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> When entering the address in ypool I get the following error:
> 
> " Error! The entered payout address is not valid for this coin."
> 
> Anyone know what Im doing wrong.
> 
> tia


I'm having the same issue. Tried "enter" instead of "save", and also no spaces and still get the error message.
Any other ideas?

Ugh, very frustrating.


----------



## derpa

So I dunno if I'm doing something completely wrong here, but everytime I try to launch the mine.bat file, it crashes immediately. I've edited the file with my ypool username like the guide stated. I actually followed the guide to a T. Here is the error it is showing:



I've tried running as Admin and just double clicking. Thanks!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> So I dunno if I'm doing something completely wrong here, but everytime I try to launch the mine.bat file, it crashes immediately. I've edited the file with my ypool username like the guide stated. I actually followed the guide to a T. Here is the error it is showing:
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried running as Admin and just double clicking. Thanks!


Did your antivirus possibly delete the PTSGPUz0.3c.exe from the folder?


----------



## derpa

Sorry, probably should've mentioned that. I checked that first, and added the entire folder to the list of exceptions just in case. The file is still there.



Unless there is another file which is supposed to be there?


----------



## fleetfeather

Tried relocating the entire directory to a folder you have ownership of? (eg: your Downloads folder)


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csimon*
> 
> I'm having the same issue. Tried "enter" instead of "save", and also no spaces and still get the error message.
> Any other ideas?
> 
> Ugh, very frustrating.


make sure your coin mode at the top of the page in the blue is in PTS (protoshares)


----------



## derpa

I got it. Thank you! Turns out my AV let the file write there, but blocked part of it or some crazyness. Added exceptions to the AV before I unzipped it, then it worked.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csimon*
> 
> I'm having the same issue. Tried "enter" instead of "save", and also no spaces and still get the error message.
> Any other ideas?
> 
> Ugh, very frustrating.


I had this issue, just make SURE before you enter your address....make sure up on the top your entering the address for PTS (in blue)

Current Coin Mode = PTS


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> make sure your coin mode at the top of the page in the blue is in PTS (protoshares)


Thanks, I found the issue. I was right clicking "deposit" and copying the link ...derp.


----------



## derpa

yeah, I read it that way at first too. Had to go back and re read it


----------



## derpa

I've briefed over the whole thread, so I may have missed it, but are there special steps to set up multiple GPUs in one machine to mine? For instance, I have a 295 sitting around, old and slow I know, but every little bit helps, right? lol


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> I've briefed over the whole thread, so I may have missed it, but are there special steps to set up multiple GPUs in one machine to mine? For instance, I have a 295 sitting around, old and slow I know, but every little bit helps, right? lol


Nope, it'll use every GPU it can find in the system that supports it without any special steps.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Nope, it'll use every GPU it can find in the system that supports it without any special steps.


Fantastic


----------



## derpa

So another question as I set this up; the 295 has two GPUs, do both of them count as one worker, or do I have to run miner.bat twice, once with PTS_2 and once with PTS_3?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> So another question as I set this up; the 295 has two GPUs, do both of them count as one worker, or do I have to run miner.bat twice, once with PTS_2 and once with PTS_3?


You can run them on the same worker, but you may have to edit the .bat accordingly for running both the gpus.


----------



## Capwn

When trying to unzip the files like the OP says to do. It only unzipps 4 of the 5 files, thus making the miner not work.. The file that wont show up in unzipped folder is the actual application... The heck do I do here guys??

NVM> Anti Virus was blocking it


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> When trying to unzip the files like the OP says to do. It only unzipps 4 of the 5 files, thus making the miner not work.. The file that wont show up in unzipped folder is the actual application... The heck do I do here guys??


Is it the .exe that is missing?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> When trying to unzip the files like the OP says to do. It only unzipps 4 of the 5 files, thus making the miner not work.. The file that wont show up in unzipped folder is the actual application... The heck do I do here guys??


Do you have antivirus?


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aidic06*
> 
> I have a GTX 770 SuperClocked, but I'm only getting around 1230 cpm. I'm very new to mining, but what am I missing from getting the most out of this card. I have not done any sort of overclocking beyond the stock settings from EVGA. Is this the best I can get? Would running the more graphically challenging desktop themes affect this?


just OC the memory of your gpu. mine can do 8000(offset) without additional voltage

edit: "mine" = my asus gtx 770


----------



## theilya

3300 cpm 780 SLI


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 3300 cpm 780 SLI


Nice, mess around with it to see if you can up it. I got around 3500cpm with 2 780s and with 3 780s I'm just above 5000cpm.


----------



## derpa

Alright, some things I've found out for all of us with old hardware collecting dust on the shelf. The miner apparently does not like 2xx series GPUs as I've tried both a GTX295 and GTX260, both with older and current drivers. I keep getting a "cudaMemcpy failed!" error, then a TON of artifacting on the screen. Not sure why this is happening, but there ya' go. If anyone has a solution, I'd love to hear it as this card is just sitting around along with my old machine. Meanwhile, on this machine, my stock 680 is chuggin along at 1230-1250 CPM.


----------



## fleetfeather

Not enough gpu memory capacity, I think


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Not enough gpu memory capacity, I think


ha ha ha, wouldn't doubt it







maybe i'll pick up a pair of 6xx GPUs tomorrow, lol


----------



## fleetfeather

Strictly for mining purposes, I reckon those GTX 480's are where it's at. 1000c/m for $150. That's about 1PTS every 4 days. If PTS rises to 15 USD, you need 10PTS to break even (which would happen in 40 days). If PTS stays at 12.50 USD, you'll need 12 PTS to break even (which would happen in 48 days).


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Nice, mess around with it to see if you can up it. I got around 3500cpm with 2 780s and with 3 780s I'm just above 5000cpm.


Not bad, how much above 5K?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Nice, mess around with it to see if you can up it. I got around 3500cpm with 2 780s and with 3 780s I'm just above 5000cpm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Nice, mess around with it to see if you can up it. I got around 3500cpm with 2 780s and with 3 780s I'm just above 5000cpm.


what core/memory you got it running at ?

SLI mode enabled?


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Strictly for mining purposes, I reckon those GTX 480's are where it's at. 1000c/m for $150. That's about 1PTS every 4 days. If PTS rises to 15 USD, you need 10PTS to break even (which would happen in 40 days). If PTS stays at 12.50 USD, you'll need 12 PTS to break even (which would happen in 48 days).


GTX480s are power hogs, GTX580s would be even better, but imo it only starts getting interesting from kepler. In the long run it will save you bundles of electricity cost.
GTX580s go for 130 euros over here. With 1400 cpm I maybe will try and grab a few of those.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> GTX480s are power hogs, GTX580s would be even better, but imo it only starts getting interesting from kepler. In the long run it will save you bundles of electricity cost.
> GTX580s go for 130 euros over here. With 1400 cpm I maybe will try and grab a few of those.


Ahh fair enough. Utilities are included in my rent, so I didn't consider that. 580's sound interesting for sure.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ahh fair enough. Utilities are included in my rent, so I didn't consider that. 580's sound interesting for sure.


I think he means use lots of psu power mostly, I.e youd need a big psu to power a few 480s plus they are stupidly hot.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I think he means use lots of psu power mostly, I.e youd need a big psu to power a few 480s plus they are stupidly hot.


Well, whatever power draw on a psu has to come from the wall outlet too







but yes, capacity could be an issue (although Linus did hold 3 480's in furmark with <1000watts at the wall)

Yep, heat could be an issue for sure


----------



## Alatar

So uh...

I've waited for well over an hour after withdrawing from bter.com and I don't see any bitcoins over at BTC-E....


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> So uh...
> 
> I've waited for well over an hour after withdrawing from bter.com and I don't see any bitcoins over at BTC-E....


I think it can take up to like 3 hours, if I recall correctly. It can be within like 15 min - but I think that's if you're looking on the bright side of things. :/


----------



## Munkypoo7

Already dropped rep but just wanted to say formally, thanks DizZz! You've finally gotten me into mining. This is so much fun!

Finally a pro for having class all day, I can mine all day!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Ok, so avg was messing it all up. Now I'm at 2100 something com with over 500 shares. This guide was awesome btw.


----------



## d0mini

Using a [email protected] and a GTX [email protected]/1903, almost have a whole protoshare in confirmed balance after two days, along with .225 in unconfirmed


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> So uh...
> 
> I've waited for well over an hour after withdrawing from bter.com and I don't see any bitcoins over at BTC-E....


Got it now.

So for anyone else wondering 15 minutes sounds quite optimistic, mine took 4 hours to appear.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Got it now.
> 
> So for anyone else wondering 15 minutes sounds quite optimistic, mine took 4 hours to appear.


Exchange to exchange is usually slower, but it also depends on the kind of exchange. Coinex to Bter usually just takes a few mins after a few confirmations.


----------



## Alatar

Also on btc-e the paypal option says "[min 500 USD]"

is the minimum you can withdraw actually 500 USD or is that for something else?


----------



## Hukkel

It is not uncommon for such websites to only pay out to PayPal with a minimal amount of dollars / euros.
Usually because of fees and such. Which can be out of this world high sometimes.

In Holland we use another website that is typically Dutch. You cannot let them pay out like 2.000 BTC but smaller amounts of BTC and they pay right to your IBAN banc account.


----------



## dolcolax

does it take some time for our coin to appear in bter.com? i got paid 1 pts a while back havent seen it in my wallet yet. maybe coz i donated 1% to the pool....


----------



## Wakalakaz

Well i got my rig up and mining. Left it on last night in an attempt to mine but forgot the change the sleep settings so it only mined for 30 minutes LOL. Should be good today mining and hopefully will have some coin when i get back from work. Thanks for the guide!


----------



## fleetfeather

Anyone with Avast had any luck adding the .exe to some sort of exception list? Getting a bit over disabling my antivirus every time I want to restart the miner haha


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Also on btc-e the paypal option says "[min 500 USD]"
> 
> is the minimum you can withdraw actually 500 USD or is that for something else?


Yes, transferring from BTC-E to Paypal requires a $500 minimum. DizZz mentioned another way to transfer any amount of funds using another step between BTC-E and Paypal but I do not remember what it was. I think it is in the first 5 pages. Looking now. I had my first transfer from ypool a while ago but it has not shown up at BTer.com yet. Alatar, how long did your ypool payout take to arrive at BTer?

Edit-The service is called Payeer. I checked the comments section of the original how-to video DizZz posted and he will put up a video showing the process when he can.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Anyone with Avast had any luck adding the .exe to some sort of exception list? Getting a bit over disabling my antivirus every time I want to restart the miner haha


I made a quick video to show you how to do it.

Although, I've noticed that version 0.4 doesn't show up as a virus for me; only 0.3c does.


----------



## fleetfeather

Ahh champion. Ill go do that now. Thanks mate


----------



## BulletSponge

Ypool shows a payout several hours ago but it still has not shown up at BTer. How long did those of you who had payouts have to wait before seeing the PTS in your BTer balance?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Ypool shows a payout several hours ago but it still has not shown up at BTer. How long did those of you who had payouts have to wait before seeing the PTS in your BTer balance?


Still waiting for mine to show up too, been 4 hours since the deposit.


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Ypool shows a payout several hours ago but it still has not shown up at BTer. How long did those of you who had payouts have to wait before seeing the PTS in your BTer balance?


It depends on the automatic payment number you've set on ypool. OP set it to 1, which means it will deposit to BTer when you have mined one PTS.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> It depends on the automatic payment number you've set on ypool. OP set it to 1, which means it will deposit to BTer when you have mined one PTS.


Auto is set to 1.0, ypool shows the transfer at 5:52AM this morning.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Not bad, how much above 5K?


Im averaging 5100
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> what core/memory you got it running at ?
> 
> SLI mode enabled?


SLI is disabled.

on 2 cards I am running skyn3ts rev 3 bios, at stock so 1137 core 1502 mem and the 3rd card is on stock SC bios.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Yes, transferring from BTC-E to Paypal requires a $500 minimum. DizZz mentioned another way to transfer any amount of funds using another step between BTC-E and Paypal but I do not remember what it was. I think it is in the first 5 pages. Looking now. I had my first transfer from ypool a while ago but it has not shown up at BTer.com yet. Alatar, how long did your ypool payout take to arrive at BTer?
> 
> Edit-The service is called Payeer. I checked the comments section of the original how-to video DizZz posted and he will put up a video showing the process when he can.


Yup I will put up another video tonight. It takes one extra step but it's pretty straight forward.


----------



## MichaelZERO

Anyone having problem generating PTS payment address? It keep on showing this error in my account in Bter.com "Generate address failed, please try again later or report to the administrator [email protected] "


----------



## theilya

is this more profitable than mining LTC?


----------



## bnr034

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelZERO*
> 
> Anyone having problem generating PTS payment address? It keep on showing this error in my account in Bter.com "Generate address failed, please try again later or report to the administrator [email protected] "


I am having the same problem


----------



## BulletSponge

Is there a problem with BTer receiving transfers at this time?


----------



## theilya

has anyone tried mining this with 290 or 290x?


----------



## bnr034

Can anyone explain to me what Unconfirmed(PTS) means on yPool?

left my comp last night mining... however my yPool account hasnt linked up to BTer.com account, since BTer website is having trouble generating a deposit address atm.

cheers


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelZERO*
> 
> Anyone having problem generating PTS payment address? It keep on showing this error in my account in Bter.com "Generate address failed, please try again later or report to the administrator [email protected]r.com "


It looks like Bter is having issues right now. This happened a couple days ago...be patient. You can still mine but remember to set your withdraw limit to 0.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> is this more profitable than mining LTC?


Yes for nvidia cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Is there a problem with BTer receiving transfers at this time?


It looks like they are just delayed right now - I just received a payout.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> has anyone tried mining this with 290 or 290x?


Scrypt coins like dogecoin are more profitable than PTS for AMD cards.


----------



## WaXmAn

Ugh, soooo if Bter is having issues and ypool already sent my 1 PTS...does that possibly mean I will never see it transferred to Bter? I hope not


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Ugh, soooo if Bter is having issues and ypool already sent my 1 PTS...does that possibly mean I will never see it transferred to Bter? I hope not


^This


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> It looks like Bter is having issues right now. This happened a couple days ago...be patient. You can still mine but remember to set your withdraw limit to 0.
> Yes for nvidia cards.
> It looks like they are just delayed right now - I just received a payout.
> Scrypt coins like dogecoin are more profitable than PTS for AMD cards.


I have an opportunity to buy 4x 290x for $2400 or 4x 780s for about $1700

what would you advise i get into?


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I have an opportunity to buy 4x 290x for $2400 or 4x 780s for about $1700
> 
> what would you advise i get into?


4x 780s for about $1700 for sure.... 290x's for $600 each... ouch....they were $400 at launch


----------



## $ilent

Or buy 4x r9 290 is your wanting to mine since 290 to 290x is pointless upgrade.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anyone mining on beeeeer.org using the miner in the op ?
I used some other miner and was getting 800 c/m in a GTX 760.
Couldn't connect when using the miner in the op.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

With all the problems bter.com has had the past couple of days, would it be wise to choose a different wallet/exchange service? I really hope I didn't lose the deposit that was sent there 7+ hours ago. Granted it was only 1 PTS but it was my first coin I've ever mined and ruining a first experience like that would normally turn me off to something forever.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> With all the problems bter.com has had the past couple of days, would it be wise to choose a different wallet/exchange service? I really hope I didn't lose the deposit that was sent there 7+ hours ago. Granted it was only 1 PTS but it was my first coin I've ever mined and ruining a first experience like that would normally turn me off to something forever.


Agreed 100%


----------



## lightsout

Weren't the x versions like 550 at launch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I have an opportunity to buy 4x 290x for $2400 or 4x 780s for about $1700
> 
> what would you advise i get into?
> 
> 
> 
> 4x 780s for about $1700 for sure.... 290x's for $600 each... ouch....they were $400 at launch
Click to expand...


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Weren't the x versions like 550 at launch.


I saw it as low as $420....


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Ugh, soooo if Bter is having issues and ypool already sent my 1 PTS...does that possibly mean I will never see it transferred to Bter? I hope not


bumping this.

Because ypool also sent 1 PTS to my bter account but it hasn't shown up yet. I'd hate to think that bter is just losing these payments somehow.


----------



## yanks8981

What other options are there besides BTer? I am new to this.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> bumping this.
> 
> Because ypool also sent 1 PTS to my bter account but it hasn't shown up yet. I'd hate to think that bter is just losing these payments somehow.


This. Other than the OP, has anyone on here actually successfully received any kind of money from doing this?


----------



## BulletSponge

Okay, can anyone recommend a better service than BTer? I have no faith in a site that has dropped the ball on so many new users transfers.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> This. Other than the OP, has anyone on here actually successfully received any kind of money from doing this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Okay, can anyone recommend a better service than BTer? I have no faith in a site that has dropped the ball on so many new users transfers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> bumping this.
> 
> Because ypool also sent 1 PTS to my bter account but it hasn't shown up yet. I'd hate to think that bter is just losing these payments somehow.


Bter is one of the first and oldest exchanges of cryptocurrency. It's highly unlikely that your money went anywhere, but there. I sent 1.052 XMP two days back and got it in less than 15 mins. I have also sent some PTS a week or so back and got that again within a few mins.

Something must be down at their end, otherwise, it should happen quickly. You guys can even try Coinex, they're pretty fast as far as when I used them....


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Bter is one of the first and oldest exchanges of cryptocurrency. It's highly unlikely that your money went anywhere, but there. I sent 1.052 XMP two days back and got it in less than 15 mins. I have also sent some PTS a week or so back and got that again within a few mins.
> 
> Something must be down at their end, otherwise, it should happen quickly. You guys can even try Coinex, they're pretty fast as far as when I used them....


I'm not implying that they are doing anything shady, they actually seem legit/honest and I do recognize that they've been doing this just about as long as anyone out there. They are more than likely going through updates/upgrades at the moment which I can completely understand. However, at this point I'm an hour away from my second PTS and I've simply turned off the automatic deposit (set it's value to 0) at ypool for the time being until my PTS from earlier today gets deposited.


----------



## lynxxyarly

You guys have to keep in mind: Most of the crypto currency exchange sites - hell even pools, are constantly being bombarded with DDOS attacks. I'm sure you've noticed it with cloudflare checking your browser. They are high targets for the russian and other eastern euro trolls who just want to watch the world burn.

That is more than likely the answer to why everything is so slow.


----------



## yanks8981

I am only getting about 1520 on my 780. Is there a way to increase this?


----------



## DizZz

There are other services besides Bter and I can add links in the OP if you guys would like but Bter is the easiest to use, cheapest, and usually the most reliable. None of the payments will be lost - it might take a little longer to receive them though. They are working to solve the problems right now so if you can be patient, I would stick with Bter but if you're in a hurry to trade, I can link other exchanges.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I am only getting about 1520 on my 780. Is there a way to increase this?


Overclock the memory as much as you can - core overclock isn't as important but don't underclock it.


----------



## ozzy1925

is it normal for a pc to lag when mining?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> There are other services besides Bter and I can add links in the OP if you guys would like but Bter is the easiest to use, cheapest, and usually the most reliable. None of the payments will be lost - it might take a little longer to receive them though. They are working to solve the problems right now so if you can be patient, I would stick with Bter but if you're in a hurry to trade, I can link other exchanges.


Okay, I'll trust you on this. 10 hours seems like an extremely long time though. I'll give them until my next PTS is about ready to be transferred before considering a switch.

Edit-One user on ypool suggested closing and re-opening the online wallet. #1-How do I do this and #2-if I do this will the first PTS be lost?


----------



## hacktc

If I were to build an extra pc just for mining, is it possible to mine on a free OS like Ubuntu? Or am I stuck buying windows again? Also, regarding said pc build, what would be the cheapest CPU that wouldn't bottleneck 770 sli?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Okay, I'll trust you on this. 10 hours seems like an extremely long time though. I'll give them until my next PTS is about ready to be transferred before considering a switch.
> 
> Edit-One user on ypool suggested closing and re-opening the online wallet. #1-How do I do this and #2-if I do this will the first PTS be lost?


I sent 1 PTS yesterday morning and it just showed up so it's just taking awhile because they are having technical difficulties but I guarantee it will show up eventually.

I'n not sure how to close a wallet on Bter but if you do that, your PTS will be lost since you're deleting the address where it was being sent.


----------



## Alatar

What's the oldest GPU series supported by the miner btw?

Any pre-Fermi stuff supported?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I sent 1 PTS yesterday morning and it just showed up so it's just taking awhile because they are having technical difficulties but I guarantee it will show up eventually.
> 
> I'n not sure how to close a wallet on Bter but if you do that, your PTS will be lost since you're deleting the address where it was being sent.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hacktc*
> 
> If I were to build an extra pc just for mining, is it possible to mine on a free OS like Ubuntu? Or am I stuck buying windows again? Also, regarding said pc build, what would be the cheapest CPU that wouldn't bottleneck 770 sli?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


There isn't a native cuda gpu client for PTS for linux at the moment although you could set it up with Wine and run the .exe that way. You don't need a fast CPU at all for a mining rig - this one would be perfect:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116889

If you are building a dedicated mining rig, I would recommend AMD cards over NVIDIA since they are still more profitable at this point.


----------



## theilya

What motherboard would you recommend for mining rig? Preferably 4 way SLI


----------



## caenlen

can someone help me with some calculations? bitcoin currently selling for $745 i think, so how many protoshares can my 1300 core 780 make in 1 month? and whats that transaction rate between protoshare and bitcoin?


----------



## wholeeo

Bter taking forever to show that deposit, it's been like 10 hours now.


----------



## theilya

questions,
do this work with PCIe Risers?
will it work with the 1x pci? or 16x pci e only?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> can someone help me with some calculations? bitcoin currently selling for $745 i think, so how many protoshares can my 1300 core 780 make in 1 month? and whats that transaction rate between protoshare and bitcoin?


You can make about $7-$8 a day (~0.55 PTS) with a 780. Bitcoin is currently selling at $793 and Protoshares is currently selling at $13.83 or 0.01468 BTC/PTS.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> What's the oldest GPU series supported by the miner btw?
> 
> Any pre-Fermi stuff supported?


I think its 400 series, i saw someone say they were trying a 295 and it did not work. i may be wrong tho.


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> I think its 400 series, i saw someone say they were trying a 295 and it did not work. i may be wrong tho.


Yep so far it's 400 series and up. The guy with 295 couldn't get it to work with his 295 or his 260.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> You can make about $7-$8 a day (~0.55 PTS) with a 780. Bitcoin is currently selling at $793 and Protoshares is currently selling at $13.83 or 0.01468 BTC/PTS.


Just earlier today it was 0.0142, now it's like 0.0148, dam it jumped!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Just earlier today it was 0.0142, now it's like 0.0148, dam it jumped!


It's even higher now! 0.01485

Look at the bottom:

http://invictus.io/bitshares.php


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> It's even higher now! 0.01485
> 
> Look at the bottom:
> 
> http://invictus.io/bitshares.php


It once went to 0.015, but that was sometime back.

I guess I'm looking good, need to transfer before it dips.


----------



## coachmark2

Would love to get started but Bter isn't generating addresses right now....


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> Yep so far it's 400 series and up. The guy with 295 couldn't get it to work with his 295 or his 260.


Correct. I haven't messed with it since last night, but with a couple different drivers, on separate MBs and completely different hardware, neither the 295 nor the 260 would mine successfully. The 295 would fail almost immediately and artifact like crazy, and the 260 would start one collision, then fail and artifact.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> Would love to get started but Bter isn't generating addresses right now....


You can still mine. Just set the payout amount to 0 on ypool and it will just collect all your mined PTS until the address generation is working again.


----------



## lightsout

I think that was the 290. 290x msrp was 549 I thought. Sorry for the ot.

290x for 400 would be a sick deal.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think that was the 290. 290x msrp was 549 I thought. Sorry for the ot.
> 
> 290x for 400 would be a sick deal.


290x for 400 and I would be 800 poorer by tomorrow.


----------



## coachmark2

I'm running Windows 8.1 physical install....







No virtualization happening here.


----------



## lynxxyarly

I'm still going strong on my gtx680m x2! Getting about 950 on each one







Got a coin already since I started.


----------



## aznpersuazn

My GTX 770 is operating @ 1212 MHz Core, 8000 MHz Memory; it provides 1300-1500 cpm and runs at about 61.4% TDP on avg, with temps below 72C.


----------



## superj1977

Can anyone say how long PTS take to confirm? Im waiting for my PTS to confirm on ypool.net first timer here








Used other sites for other coins, just seeming to take much longer with PTS.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Can anyone say how long PTS take to confirm? Im waiting for my PTS to confirm on ypool.net first timer here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used other sites for other coins, just seeming to take much longer with PTS.


Can take up to 12 hours sometimes for everything to move to confirmed.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Can anyone say how long PTS take to confirm? Im waiting for my PTS to confirm on ypool.net first timer here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used other sites for other coins, just seeming to take much longer with PTS.


Once you have been mining consistently, they tend to update in small batches. I've doubled in convirmed PTS over the past 12 hours.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Can take up to 12 hours sometimes for everything to move to confirmed.


Ok thanks DizZz i kinda thought you would be lurking around on here








Nice guide btw








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Once you have been mining consistently, they tend to update in small batches. I've doubled in convirmed PTS over the past 12 hours.


I have some confirmed as my card has been mining PTS since tuesday but this is first time i want to cash out and just waiting for them all to confirm, seems to take a while. Cheers anyway man.


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running Windows 8.1 physical install....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No virtualization happening here.


Has anyone encountered this error?


----------



## Capwn

Am I the only one not transferring to a exchange, but to my protoshares wallet?
Seems like these might be worth sitting on right?


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Am I the only one not transferring to a exchange, but to my protoshares wallet?
> Seems like these might be worth sitting on right?


I'm sitting on these for at least a week.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Am I the only one not transferring to a exchange, but to my protoshares wallet?
> Seems like these might be worth sitting on right?


How do I setup a wallet a cut out the slowwwwwwwwwwwww middle man. I've been waiting 15 hours for my transfer. I have downloaded a wallet but have no idea how to set it up.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Am I the only one not transferring to a exchange, but to my protoshares wallet?
> Seems like these might be worth sitting on right?


Yeah popularity is increasing and so is price so I'm holding mine as well right now


----------



## BulletSponge

So is the address I put into ypool the same as the one found in the image below?



Is that all there is to it? At this point I don't care if I do lose the 1 PTS I have already mined.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> So is the address I put into ypool the same as the one found in the image below?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all there is to it? At this point I don't care if I do lose the 1 PTS I have already mined.


Yes, that's the address. Also, if I understand correctly, you can just withdraw the PTS you have already deposited to Bter back to the PTS Wallet once their site's semi-working again. Therefore, I'm wondering what the advantage of using Bter over the PTS wallet is? More secure? Cloud based?

I'm trying to understand why the prices fluctuate as they do. As more people are mining, it gets more difficult to mine them, right? Therefore the price increases? In that case then, why would the value go down?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Yes, that's the address. Also, if I understand correctly, you can just withdraw the PTS you have already deposited to Bter back to the PTS Wallet once their site's semi-working again. Therefore, I'm wondering what the advantage of using Bter over the PTS wallet is? More secure? Cloud based?
> 
> I'm trying to understand why the prices fluctuate as they do. As more people are mining, it gets more difficult to mine them, right? Therefore the price increases? In that case then, why would the value go down?


How do I "sync" the wallet


----------



## coachmark2

Has anyone had the Virtual Machine error I posted? Potential fixes? Anyone?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> How do I "sync" the wallet


Wait for it to download all the latest stuff. There will be a bar at the bottom telling you how out of sync you are.


----------



## dolcolax

its been a day for me and still no coin from Bter.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yeah popularity is increasing and so is price so I'm holding mine as well right now


Good idea. Maybe I can mine a handful of these and watch the price skyrocket!


----------



## derpa

Just wondering if someone could take a quick glance at these numbers, and let me know if I'm running where I "should" be? I'm sure there is probably more room to push the card, just don't want to overdo it; it's a gtx680 btw. Rest of the rig is in the sig. Thanks!


----------



## Outcasst

Seems about right. I'm getting pretty much the same with my 680's.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Wait for it to download all the latest stuff. There will be a bar at the bottom telling you how out of sync you are.


It says "No block source available, 12 weeks behind". Does "no block source available" mean it is not connected and syncing?


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> It says "No block source available, 12 weeks behind". Does "no block source available" mean it is not connected and syncing?


In the same folder as your wallet , Create a txt file, Open a new document in notepad
add this
Quote:


> protoshares-qt.exe -connect=168.63.12.227:80


Save it as a batch file ( LAUNCH.bat, save as "all files" not as a txt.. )
Then use that to launch the wallet, Watch it sync









EDIT: tried to be a bit more clear


----------



## ItisMe

I'm getting around 1200 cpm on my oced 760 thanks guys for the guide


----------



## lightsout

Anyone have a guide to mine these on a cpu.. I know its not very profitable but would like to try. Googling around is getting me more confused.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone have a guide to mine these on a cpu.. I know its not very profitable but would like to try. Googling around is getting me more confused.


Download this
jhwork.net/ypool/jhprotominer.zip
Quote:


> Example usage: jhProtoMiner.exe -o http://ypool.net -u . -p -t 4 -m512
> The 64bit version of the miner is about twice as fast. It's recommended to set the memory to 512mb per thread using the -m512 parameter.
> If you have a machine with low memory, then you can use -m128 or -m32 to use less memory but at the cost of mining speed.


When I was getting it all setup last night, I actually found this to be by far the easiest miner to get working.. Let me know if you have any questions..


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone have a guide to mine these on a cpu.. I know its not very profitable but would like to try. Googling around is getting me more confused.


----------



## wholeeo

I wonder if I should change my ypool automatic payout to 0 for the time being. If my first PTS is lost going to Bter I'd hate for the next one to do the same.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I wonder if I should change my ypool automatic payout to 0 for the time being. If my first PTS is lost going to Bter I'd hate for the next one to do the same.


Same, not happy about this......kinda makes me wanna stop....till I hear this works 100%!!!


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I wonder if I should change my ypool automatic payout to 0 for the time being. If my first PTS is lost going to Bter I'd hate for the next one to do the same.


yea im keeping mine all in my ypool till i here it is 100% no reason to transfer unless your looking to trade or cash out.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> In the same folder as your wallet , Create a txt file, Open a new document in notepad
> add this
> Save it as a batch file ( LAUNCH.bat, save as "all files" not as a txt.. )
> Then use that to launch the wallet, Watch it sync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: tried to be a bit more clear


Okay when I open the folder with the wallet, I get this.................................


What I don't understand is how to open a new document with Notepad. All I have ever done before is create new folders. Sorry for my ignorance on this. I ca select "new document" or "rihc text document" but do not understand how to open with notepad.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone have a guide to mine these on a cpu.. I know its not very profitable but would like to try. Googling around is getting me more confused.
> 
> 
> 
> Download this
> jhwork.net/ypool/jhprotominer.zip
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Example usage: jhProtoMiner.exe -o http://ypool.net -u . -p -t 4 -m512
> The 64bit version of the miner is about twice as fast. It's recommended to set the memory to 512mb per thread using the -m512 parameter.
> If you have a machine with low memory, then you can use -m128 or -m32 to use less memory but at the cost of mining speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I was getting it all setup last night, I actually found this to be by far the easiest miner to get working.. Let me know if you have any questions..
Click to expand...

Thanks man I got it going. Running on my 3570k. I also have some low power rigs in the house trying it on. i3 and sandy bridge celeron. Almost doesn't seem worth it as they are HTPC's and it might cause some issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone have a guide to mine these on a cpu.. I know its not very profitable but would like to try. Googling around is getting me more confused.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the video man.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for the video man.


----------



## Outlawed

So newb to mining here. Thank's for the thread DizZz, it's everything I was looking for on the subject. +Rep.

What's the reason for having a wallet in comparison to just keeping them in your ypool account. Is it just security thing or does that allow you to bypass a step (and fee) in the process of conversion?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So newb to mining here. What's the reason for having a wallet in comparision to just keeping them in your ypool account. Is it just security thing or does that allow you to bypass a step (and fee) in the process of conversion?


Just a security measure


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Just a security measure


Interesting. I think I would prefer to keep mine in a wallet. Any chance you could go over (or at least link) the process to setting up a wallet along with transferring PTS to it from the ypool and then back out for exchange?


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Interesting. I think I would prefer to keep mine in a wallet. Any chance you could go over (or at least link) the process to setting up a wallet, transferring PTS to it from the ypool, and then back out of for exchange?


+1 on this since I just started about 9 hours ago, completely new to this.

Question to those with 780s, I'm getting around 1535 CPMs, chart on page one says 1750, what's everyone's average? Stock clocks btw.


----------



## BulletSponge

Could this be why transactions are taking so long?
Quote:


> Notice: It might take longer than normal to deposit to Bter from mining pool or deposit solo mining generated coins if the sender pay no transaction fee to the network.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Can you mine any other coins beside PTS with this miner/setup?


----------



## BulletSponge

Figured I would try to contact BTer support again and now the "Contact Us" tab does nothing.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> +1 on this since I just started about 9 hours ago, completely new to this.
> 
> Question to those with 780s, I'm getting around 1535 CPMs, chart on page one says 1750, what's everyone's average? Stock clocks btw.


getting 3400 with 2x at 1150/7000
if I turn SLI off it will prob be 3500


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Interesting. I think I would prefer to keep mine in a wallet. Any chance you could go over (or at least link) the process to setting up a wallet along with transferring PTS to it from the ypool and then back out for exchange?


There is a link to download a wallet on the website. Just run that and then get the address from there and put that in as the address to send your PTS to.


----------



## BulletSponge

Well, it took 22 hours but the transfer finally made it. Now to set the payout back to 1 and see how long the 1 PTS waiting to be transferred now takes to get there. Hopefully the original delay was just a fluke.


----------



## dolcolax

i got my payout as well


----------



## fleetfeather

I wonder how one of those ROG 760 Mars cards would go with PTS mining...


----------



## Alatar

Bter finally registered my 1 PTS while I was sleeping (and now I'm waiting for another one).

Looks like everything is fine, putting money there is just taking a while.


----------



## coachmark2

In case anyone would like to know or, even better, can contradict me, I'd like to let everyone know that this miner does NOT work under Windows 8.1. It thinks that you're running it inside a virtual machine even though you're not.

I would love someone to show me how to fix this, but for now, this seems limited to W7 and before.

Tested on Alienware laptop and my own desktop. Both 8.1

Found solution: Virtualization must be DISABLED in BIOS.


----------



## fleetfeather

I don't have w8, but can you run the miner in compatibility mode?


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I don't have w8, but can you run the miner in compatibility mode?


Yeah, already tried that.







Tried as Administrator. Tried Windows 8, W7, Vista, and XP SP2 and SP3. No dice.

This goes for both machines, actually. I dunno if windows 8.0 works, but 8.1 is a definite bust.

Might have to dual boot me some Win 7 on a spare HDD I've got lying round.

Found solution: Virtualization must be DISABLED in BIOS.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> Yeah, already tried that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried as Administrator. Tried Windows 8, W7, Vista, and XP SP2 and SP3. No dice.
> 
> This goes for both machines, actually. I dunno if windows 8.0 works, but 8.1 is a definite bust.
> 
> Might have to dual boot me some Win 7 on a spare HDD I've got lying round.


I ran it just fine on my Windows 8.1 laptop. My laptop sucks and gave horrible CPM, but I was just curious how it would do.


----------



## $ilent

guys im confused, where does it say to use a PTS wallet?

All I have is the miner itself, a ypool account and bter account?


----------



## coachmark2

Maybe it has to do with me having hardware virtualization enabled....

**Checking**

Yup. That's it. Which is sad, because that's a deal breaker for me. I run several VMs for doing my work at this WORKstation.









Editing prior posts....


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> guys im confused, where does it say to use a PTS wallet?
> 
> All I have is the miner itself, a ypool account and bter account?


To ease your confusion, getting a wallet and setting it up is pretty simple.

Download "Protoshares qt" which is linked on this page http://protoshares.com/mining.html (look at Step #2). Install it.

Check the recieving tab in the protoshares qt wallet. You'll see a long address of random characters next to the 'default address'. Ctrl+C that long string of numbers and letters.

Open up your ypool account. Check account settings > Main options. Ctrl+V that long address of random characters into the Payment Address box in ypool.

What you've now done is setup ypool to send the PTS you've mined into that protoshares wallet called Protoshares Qt.


----------



## Outcasst

Is there a fee for depositing / withdrawing using PTS Wallet?


----------



## ColdFusionWi

I too got my deposit to bter.com roughly 24 hours after ypool sent it. Right now I still have ypool holding onto my coins. I'm undecided if I'm going to set up a wallet to hold them and do transfers at a later time or go back to sending them to bter.com. From what I've read on bitcointalk, there have been instances of software glitches causing coins to vanish and a resolution is usually lengthy and costly. Now, I personally have to take that information with a grain of salt because of the tens of thousands, if not hundreds of thousands of people using their service, it does seem like a small number of complaints.


----------



## fleetfeather

I'm fairly sure depositing to a wallet such as Protoshares Qt does not cost any fee


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> To ease your confusion, getting a wallet and setting it up is pretty simple.
> 
> Download "Protoshares qt" which is linked on this page http://protoshares.com/mining.html (look at Step #2). Install it.
> 
> Check the recieving tab in the protoshares qt wallet. You'll see a long address of random characters next to the 'default address'. Ctrl+C that long string of numbers and letters.
> 
> Open up your ypool account. Check account settings > Main options. Ctrl+V that long address of random characters into the Payment Address box in ypool.
> 
> What you've now done is setup ypool to send the PTS you've mined into that protoshares wallet called Protoshares Qt.


So all that does is payout to a PTS wallet instead of using the ypool.net to store your shares?

Also that link you posted doesnt work, 404 error when trying to downoad the wallet.


----------



## wholeeo

Just wanted to post I also finally got my PTS over at bter.


----------



## Outlawed

8 hours in with 1680 CPM on my 780 at .16 PTS. Sound right?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> 8 hours in with 1680 CPM on my 780 at .16 PTS. Sound right?


1680 exactly here too! I think it sounds roughly right. I started about 6 last night, had a few hours off in the beginning as I played, and am at about .3 PTS. Must...resist... buying...2nd...card...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So all that does is payout to a PTS wallet instead of using the ypool.net to store your shares?
> 
> Also that link you posted doesnt work, 404 error when trying to downoad the wallet.


Yeah that's correct; all you'd be doing is choosing to store your PTS in a potentially more secure environment. Other than that, nothing is really changing.

Sorry about the 404. I downloaded the wallet using that link about a week ago, but obviously it's down now. I don't have another link on me, but googling protosharesqt should give you some hits. I'd find you one myself, but I'm on holidays and only have my iPhone for Internet access (which doesn't download exe's or zip's)


----------



## wholeeo

I'm really going to have to somehow set up a dedicated machine for this. Haven't gamed since I started mining,









Anyone have a mining rig which doubles as a file server/NAS?


----------



## Outcasst

I measured my machine's power usage whilst running the client and it only increases by 280 watts compared to idle. That's with two 680's overvolted too.


----------



## BulletSponge

Not bad for 2 days of mining.







But what are the "BTer Points BTR"?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Are you mining with your 2 670s?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for 2 days of mining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what are the "BTer Points BTR"?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for 2 days of mining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what are the "BTer Points BTR"?


what are you mining on and how many PTS have you done? I cant see your pic that well.


----------



## Outlawed

Slightly off topic but here was some talk about CPU mining PTS in here a few pages back. The general consensus seems to be it's not really worth it.

Any guesstamets if it would be worth it on 3930k @ 4.8ghz?

I was going to just check it but the video "how to" on PTS CPU mining (agian posted a few pages back) had a mining file from the beginning of November. I know that has to be outdated at this point. Currently trying to find a up to date miner with no luck yet.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Slightly off topic but here was some talk about CPU mining PTS in here a few pages back. The general consensus seems to be it's not really worth it.
> 
> Any guesstamets if it would be worth it on 3930k @ 4.8ghz?
> 
> I was going to just check it but the video "how to" on PTS CPU mining (agian posted a few pages back) had a mining file from the beginning of November. I know that has to be outdated at this point. Currently trying to find a up to date miner with no luck yet.


Here you go. Just edit the config file with your ypool username where it says *yourusername* and then start it with the .bat file. Let me know if this works and what kind of CPM you get.

https://mega.co.nz/#!UExi2DbI!ee0cpB8sfyObExwCr9sQlFAuCXGn0uUn6LWKgId6cFA


----------



## dolcolax

is tthere a way to auto restart PTS miner at startup?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Here you go. Just edit the config file with your ypool username where it says *yourusername* and then start it with the .bat file. Let me know if this works and what kind of CPM you get.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!UExi2DbI!ee0cpB8sfyObExwCr9sQlFAuCXGn0uUn6LWKgId6cFA


Thanks! +rep yet again.

I'm assuming I need to go into the ypool and add another worker? I was just going to name it PTS_2 and change that as well in the config. If that's the case then where is the password field listed in that config file?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Thanks. I'm assuming I need to go into the ypool and add another worker? I was just going to name it PTS_2 and change that as well in the config. If that's the case then where is the password field listed in that config file?


mine = xpt2h://yourusername.PTS_1:*x*@mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> mine = xpt2h://yourusername.PTS_1:*x*@mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts


simple enough. Thanks again.

Edit: Crashes within a second of starting. Also as you can see in the pic, all the files in the extracted folder are green for some reason. Not sure the relevance that has.


----------



## battleaxe

Okay. I"ve been mining my 3 GTX cards on Cudaminer for Hashcows. I'm getting about 325kh/s on each of my GTX670's and 200kh/s on my GTX660. I have no idea how this compares to what you guys are doing here. Can someone who knows how the breakdown comparison works help me?

Should I switch my Nvidia cards over to this type of system? Is it worth the difference?

On that note is it worthwhile to mine the CPU at the same time too? Or is that still a waste of electricity?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> what are you mining on and how many PTS have you done? I cant see your pic that well.


Here is a link to the image on Photobucket. It's 2 PTS in a hair over 2 days.
http://s1209.photobucket.com/user/BulletSpongeRTR/media/Mining/Untitled-1.png.html?sort=3&o=0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Are you mining with your 2 670s?


Yes, and adding a 760 next week in my daughters rig.









For any interested I found a little trick that keeps CPM up and temps down. Start the miner at the highest memory overclock you can achieve and once it is running drop your mem OC to whatever you wish. I start with +500 and once the cpm levels out I drop the OC to +100. CPM stays the same and my temps do not exceed 70c. If I leave it at +500 both cards hit @ 75c. Try it out and see if your results are the same.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Here is a link to the image on Photobucket. It's 2 PTS in a hair over 2 days.
> http://s1209.photobucket.com/user/BulletSpongeRTR/media/Mining/Untitled-1.png.html?sort=3&o=0
> Yes, and adding a 760 next week in my daughters rig.


Do I see that right? You made 24.00 USD with 2 GTX670's? In two days?


----------



## ColdFusionWi

@Outlawed

I'm using the CPU miner that is found on the ypool site. With it's default config you must have enough RAM to support 512mb per thread. I have 32GB so that's not a problem. You can change that amount down and/or mess with the number of threads in the config.

I'm currently mining with 2 GTX 670's for 2725 CPM, but I've seen it go as high as 2915 CPM. On the same machine I'm also mining with my 3930K @4.8 with all 12 threads and I'm getting 238 CPM.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Do I see that right? You made 24.00 USD with 2 GTX670's? In two days?


Yep, I figure my electric cost at about $1.50 a day so the return is damn good, IMO.

Edit-Gonna look for my kill-a-watt after work so I can get an exact figure for my Kw/H usage over a 24 hour period.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Yep, I figure my electric cost at about $1.50 a day so the return is damn good, IMO.


I'm seeing the exact same numbers so I can definitely confirm this.


----------



## battleaxe

Thanks guys. +1 to both of you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Yep, I figure my electric cost at about $1.50 a day so the return is damn good, IMO.
> 
> Edit-Gonna look for my kill-a-watt after work so I can get an exact figure for my Kw/H usage over a 24 hour period.


That'd be good for me to know too. As I've also got two 670's


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Thanks guys. +1 to both of you.
> That'd be good for me to know too. As I've also got two 670's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Yep, I figure my electric cost at about $1.50 a day so the return is damn good, IMO.
> 
> Edit-Gonna look for my kill-a-watt after work so I can get an exact figure for my Kw/H usage over a 24 hour period.


Alright; gonna switch my Nvidia cards over to this system. Nice work guys. +1 to the OP also.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Going to start tonight. Haven't been on my pc for a while so might as well put my 670s to use.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Here is a link to the image on Photobucket. It's 2 PTS in a hair over 2 days.


are you using 3c or 4? im only getting 0.4pts/day on my 670 with the memory at +700


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> are you using 3c or 4? im only getting 0.4pts/day on my 670 with the memory at +700


3c


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> 3c


I wonder why such a large difference. what c/m are you getting. I'm right around 1350


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> I wonder why such a large difference. what c/m are you getting. I'm right around 1350


It bounces around between 2450-2550 cpm.


----------



## Banedox

Hey all, So I just my my 780 ti classified working, so how do i check what my hash rate is or what ever number it is to see im my card is pulling what it should.?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Hey all, So I just my my 780 ti classified working, so how do i check what my hash rate is or what ever number it is to see im my card is pulling what it should.?


It shows it in the in cmd while the program is running.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> I wonder why such a large difference. what c/m are you getting. I'm right around 1350


BulletSponge and I are both running two cards, that's why there is a large difference between CPM. I'm getting a solid 2695 to 2725 CPM on my two 670's. I'm also running a modified bios to increase voltage slightly and I'm water cooled. The memory on both of my cards is at 3600.

I'll try to post screen shots of my setup tonight.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Getting 2300-2400 cpm on my 670s running stock.

Going to increase memory in a bit and get it a bit higher.

Top card is running at 78 degrees and bottom one at 50 at 100% fan speed.

There isn't any room between them though so I was expecting it to be a bit toasty.

I'll just keep my eye on them.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Getting 2300-2400 cpm on my 670s running stock.
> 
> Going to increase memory in a bit and get it a bit higher.
> 
> Top card is running at 78 degrees and bottom one at 50 at 100% fan speed.
> 
> There isn't any room between them though so I was expecting it to be a bit toasty.
> 
> I'll just keep my eye on them.


What is your memory OC if you have bumped it up? I have found that starting the miner with my GPU memory at +500 and dropping it to +200 after launching the miner keeps my cpm up and temps below 70c.


----------



## wholeeo

I've asked this before but got no answer so lets try again,









Is performance driver specific for mining? I know people have been complaining about folding performance with drivers after 327.xxx, does this also reflect on mining performance? I may just try downgrading to 327 to see if there's a difference.


----------



## DarkTech

I'm using my i5 2400 igpu for windows and my 560ti for mining I'm getting 691cpm now and on my cpu about 100cpm I know that it's not very much but I dont pay for electricity, so im happy with the results


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I've asked this before but got no answer so lets try again,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is performance driver specific for mining? I know people have been complaining about folding performance with drivers after 327.xxx, does this also reflect on mining performance? I may just try downgrading to 327 to see if there's a difference.


I honestly do not know. I have only been mining on the last WHQL. If another driver gives a performance boost please let us know.


----------



## feartheturtle

So is everyone selling their PTS to BTC to USD or holding on to them? If I were to hold on to them, is it better to keep as PTS or BTC? Which retains their value more and shows increased growth over time? It seems to me that the market for cryptocurrency is rather volatile.


----------



## MichaelZERO

Two GTX 770 memory +400 core +200, around 2800 CPM, SLI disable. 70% fan, 70 to 75c

Running on PCIe 16x and PCIe 4x


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feartheturtle*
> 
> So is everyone selling their PTS to BTC to USD or holding on to them? If I were to hold on to them, is it better to keep as PTS or BTC? Which retains their value more and shows increased growth over time? It seems to me that the market for cryptocurrency is rather volatile.


I haven't been mining long but currently I plan on converting all my PTS to BTC and holding them. Predictions for BTC are widely varied but they all seem to point to it going up in value significantly over the course of the next year. Do your own research though. Don't make a judgement based on my personal opinion.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelZERO*
> 
> Two GTX 770 memory +400 core +200, around 2800 CPM, SLI disable. 70% fan, 70 to 75c
> 
> Running on PCIe 16x and PCIe 4x


Core OC has no effect on mining performance. Drop it to +0 and try bumping up your memory a bit more. That will yield better CPM.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

I'm either going to hold on to my PTS until it's value drops below $9 USD and cash out or I'll convert to BTC and cash out once a month, whichever comes first. That's my plan now anyways. However, if I go the PayPal route with BTC-E.com then I won't be able to cash out till I have $500 worth. Hell, I may even wait to cash out until I've accumulated 1 BTC which at the current rate will take me 65 days.


----------



## MichaelZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Core OC has no effect on mining performance. Drop it to +0 and try bumping up your memory a bit more. That will yield better CPM.


Sorry, I mean memory +430, my card kind of max out on +430 for some reason.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> @Outlawed
> 
> I'm using the CPU miner that is found on the ypool site. With it's default config you must have enough RAM to support 512mb per thread. I have 32GB so that's not a problem. You can change that amount down and/or mess with the number of threads in the config.
> 
> I'm currently mining with 2 GTX 670's for 2725 CPM, but I've seen it go as high as 2915 CPM. On the same machine I'm also mining with my 3930K @4.8 with all 12 threads and I'm getting *238 CPM*.


Holy hell, "inefficient" is a understatement. That seems like a lot of power to waste on such small results and I would only have 16gb to work with as opposed to 32gb. Think I might hold off on that for now.

Thanks for the info though. +rep


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Holy hell, "inefficient" is a understatement. That seems like a lot of power to waste on such small results and I would only have 16gb to work with as opposed to 32gb. Think I might hold off on that for now.
> 
> Thanks for the info though. +rep


Yeah, it is pretty low compared to what the GPUs are getting but I'm coming from folding where all of that power was basically going out the door never to be seen again. I'm actually using less power (I can only base that on lower temps until I get my Kill a Watt) and making a bit of money doing this. I honestly have not seen a noticeable difference in the amount of CPM my GPUs are getting with my CPU mining vs not mining. If anything it was a 100 or less CPM difference and the 238 that my CPU is getting me makes up for that.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> I'm either going to hold on to my PTS until it's value drops below $9 USD and cash out or I'll convert to BTC and cash out once a month, whichever comes first. That's my plan now anyways. However, if I go the PayPal route with BTC-E.com then I won't be able to cash out till I have $500 worth. Hell, I may even wait to cash out until I've accumulated 1 BTC which at the current rate will take me 65 days.


There's another service called payeer that allows you to withdraw less than $500. I will make a video tomorrow probably showing how to do it (I've been really busy lately, sorry).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Holy hell, "inefficient" is a understatement. That seems like a lot of power to waste on such small results and I would only have 16gb to work with as opposed to 32gb. Think I might hold off on that for now.
> 
> Thanks for the info though. +rep


Are you running 512m of memory per thread or 1024m? I'm getting 230 CPM with my 2700k @ 4.8ghz with 6 threads and 1024m of memory per thread.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> There's another service called payeer that allows you to withdraw less than $500. I will make a video tomorrow probably showing how to do it (I've been really busy lately, sorry).
> Are you running 512m of memory per thread or 1024m? I'm getting 230 CPM with my 2700k @ 4.8ghz with 6 threads and 1024m of memory per thread.


I know there's another service and depending on the fees I may do that but I'd prefer to reduce fees as much as possible.

I'm pretty sure I'm at 512 right now as it was giving me an error when I put in 1024, it said it wasn't a recognized value. Again, I'm using the CPU miner that ypool has linked in their how to section.

Don't worry about being busy, you've done quite a lot already and I'm sure you're responsible for a large increase in the number of PTS miners this week. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> I'm either going to hold on to my PTS until it's value drops below $9 USD and cash out or I'll convert to BTC and cash out once a month, whichever comes first. That's my plan now anyways. However, if I go the PayPal route with BTC-E.com then I won't be able to cash out till I have $500 worth. Hell, I may even wait to cash out until I've accumulated 1 BTC which at the current rate will take me 65 days.


Its probably unlikely, but part of me thinks holding onto the PTS for awhile to hope they triple in price may be a good idea. I like your plan of selling before they go too low, however. I'd hate to hold onto a dozen or so of these and watch them tank completely.


----------



## battleaxe

So what's the code to run two miners? I want to run them separately as they OC slightly different.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Its probably unlikely, but part of me thinks holding onto the PTS for awhile to hope they triple in price may be a good idea. I like your plan of selling before they go too low, however. I'd hate to hold onto a dozen or so of these and watch them tank completely.


That's why I'd like to set a threshold where if the projected value drops to a certain amount I cash out. I too like the idea of holding on to them to see where they end up and I more than likely will. However, I have larger plans now with mining various crypto-currencies and by showing my wife that I'm making a consistent albeit smaller profits now then hopefully that will open the door to doing things are a slightly larger scale. That's where cashing out monthly comes in to play for me right now; I'm basically using this as a proof of concept.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> So what's the code to run two miners? I want to run them separately as they OC slightly different.


While you can run them separately, the miner will use whatever you have. Initially both of my cards were clocked differently and it was perfectly fine. If you want to run them separately you have to copy the folder your miner is in, including all the files that came with it, into another folder. Then modify the bat filed to specify which GPU it should mine under. Then start them individually from their separate folders.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> That's why I'd like to set a threshold where if the projected value drops to a certain amount I cash out. I too like the idea of holding on to them to see where they end up and I more than likely will. However, I have larger plans now with mining various crypto-currencies and by showing my wife that I'm making a consistent albeit smaller profits now then hopefully that will open the door to doing things are a slightly larger scale. That's where cashing out monthly comes in to play for me right now; I'm basically using this as a proof of concept.


My hope is that it is just profitable enough for me to buy a 2nd 780 and pay it off fairly quickly, and if it remains profitable, use the extra cash to buy PC parts my wife would never approve. Here's to hoping PTS goes to 100 bucks a piece!


----------



## Outlawed

So is a 780 not supposed to pull in ~1 PTS per 24 hours? After 12 hours letting my PC do nothing except mine, I'm at .23 PTS. It was at 1680 cpm when I woke up this morning but after the last few hours it looks like it's dropped down to 1650 as well.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So is a 780 not supposed to pull in ~1 PTS per 24 hours? After 12 hours letting my PC do nothing except mine, I'm at .23 PTS. It was at 1680 cpm when I woke up this morning but after the last few hours it looks like it's dropped down to 1650 as well.


0.6 ~ 0.7 PTS (unconfirmed + confirmed) is what you should be getting with a single 780.


----------



## theilya

how long does it take to transfer BTC from BTER to BTC-E?

Also, I wish I had 3 way SLI board rather than ROG HERO.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> 0.6 ~ 0.7 PTS (unconfirmed + confirmed) is what you should be getting with a single 780.


Yea wasn't counting the confirmed. I'm currently at .057 confirmed and .234 unconfirmed.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yea wasn't counting the confirmed. I'm currently at .057 confirmed and .234 unconfirmed.


I am at .44 PTS and I started yesterday about 5PM, but took probably 3 hours off between configuring and gaming. I am getting between 1650 and 1700 on my 780.


----------



## theilya

also for me, GPU clock certainly does effect CPM

at 1050 I get 3200
at 1200 i get 3450

I seem to be able to OC much much higher than my usual stable clocks.

I'm running mining at 1250/7300 at 1.2v
While my usual bf4 stable clocks are 1170/7000

however, I have SLI ON, so that might effects things


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Here you go. Just edit the config file with your ypool username where it says *yourusername* and then start it with the .bat file. Let me know if this works and what kind of CPM you get.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!UExi2DbI!ee0cpB8sfyObExwCr9sQlFAuCXGn0uUn6LWKgId6cFA


Would there be a cpu miner for my Vishera FX-8350?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> There's another service called payeer that allows you to withdraw less than $500. I will make a video tomorrow probably showing how to do it (I've been really busy lately, sorry).


If you don't mind, about payeer:

I see that you can send money there from btc-e, however what should we put into the "purse" field on btc-e? Your Payeer account name/login?


----------



## battleaxe

Well, mining on 3 Nvidia cards now. Getting 900ish out of my GTX660 and 2650 out of a pair of GTX 670's. Total of 3394Col.

Is there a calculator somewhere that tells what we will make with current diff. etc.?

Its strange. My desktop is more sluggish. But I'm using less power than I was with Cudaminer? It seems more efficiently using the power of the card. And also, taxes it harder at the same time. Weird.

I"m also able to get some stupidly high OC's like this without crashing... I can pull 1360mhz on my weaker card. Before it couldn't do anything over about 1280Mhz. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Follow this link ...http://mrx.im/pts.php
> 
> Enter your CPM and it will give you a estimated daily value in PTS. You can then compare the current PTS value here https://coinplorer.com/PTS
> 
> I hope this helps.


This site seems to be down. Any other links to where I can calculate cpm to PTS?


----------



## mickeykool

Where can you trade PTS?


----------



## battleaxe

Now the miner is crashing as soon as I start it. Anyone know how to fix it? All I did was restart my machine.

Edit: Nevermind, back up now. Not sure what was going on. Just suddenly started working again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Where can you trade PTS?


Check the OP. Instructions listed right there.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> This site seems to be down. Any other links to where I can calculate cpm to PTS?


That site has been down for a day or two now. Unfortunately I haven't been able to find a replacement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Where can you trade PTS?


You can trade/exchange your PTS at bter.com for BTC. Any exchange that supports PTS can do this.

https://bter.com/
https://www.cryptsy.com/
http://www.btc38.com/
https://peatio.com/


----------



## Hukkel

So my pair of OC watercooled 670s with SLI off had been running 2640 for like a day when yesterday suddenly they were running 2740 cpm. And I changed nothing :/

I am not complaining but lolwhat?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> So my pair of OC watercooled 670s with SLI off had been running 2640 for like a day when yesterday suddenly they were running 2740 cpm. And I changed nothing :/
> 
> I am not complaining but lolwhat?


It usually depends on the value of the block, which also in turns gives you better cpms, is the way I see it. You'll have this average cpm and then sometimes you'll see it go higher than normal for a bit.


----------



## Banedox

hmmm i only seem to be getting around 1951 CPM whiich is low for a 780 ti Classified core at 1228 and memory at +300...


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> hmmm i only seem to be getting around 1951 CPM whiich is low for a 780 ti Classified core at 1228 and memory at +300...


does system ram speed affect this at all?


----------



## hacktc

I think I saw this asked earlier, but it went unanswered. Can we use those pci extender/adapter things to run video cards from pci/pci-x slots? Id love to run 6 Cards on one motherboard if possible









I have the Asrock Extreme4 z77 motherboard . http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293 and was curious how many cards I could run from this one pc.

Also, Is it possible to run different types, ie a gtx 770 , and a gtx 780 , on the same pc?

Thanks again!


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hacktc*
> 
> I think I saw this asked earlier, but it went unanswered. Can we use those pci extender/adapter things to run video cards from pci/pci-x slots? Id love to run 6 Cards on one motherboard if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Asrock Extreme4 z77 motherboard . http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293 and was curious how many cards I could run from this one pc.
> 
> Also, Is it possible to run different types, ie a gtx 770 , and a gtx 780 , on the same pc?
> 
> Thanks again!


Yes you can, these days, the USB 3.0 extenders are quite famous for it. You can even run them in the x1 slot.


----------



## ghostrider85

Can't we sell the pts directly without trading it for btc first?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Yes you can, these days, the USB 3.0 extenders are quite famous for it. You can even run them in the x1 slot.


what kind of usb 3.0 extenders?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Can't we sell the pts directly without trading it for btc first?


I am pretty sure you can't.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Can't we sell the pts directly without trading it for btc first?


I don't believe you can...at least not on bter.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I am pretty sure you can't.


Actually, you can sell it for Chienese Yuan on one of the Chinese exchanges. I think it was bter.com


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Actually, you can sell it for Chienese Yuan on one of the Chinese exchanges. I think it was bter.com


Well, since he's from LA, he'd probably rather go from PTS>BTC>USD than PTS>YEN>USD, but ya never know!


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> what kind of usb 3.0 extenders?


Stuff like that, powered risers.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Stuff like that, powered risers.


ooo very nice....

I hope CUDA mining sustains value as I know a guy who sells used 780s for $430-450.
6 of those will produce like $50 per day


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> ooo very nice....
> 
> I hope CUDA mining sustains value as I know a guy who sells used 780s for $430-450.
> 6 of those will produce like $50 per day


That would be a great investment, running three of them myself.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> That would be a great investment, running three of them myself.


what motherboard would you suggest I get if I were to build a separate rig to run 6 of them


----------



## WaXmAn

Total funds estimation: 44.07 USD or 0.05484 BTC

Not bad after 2.5 days on (3) Titans!


----------



## g94

So how does one get around the $500 USD minimum for BTC-E? I'm pulling 1900 CPM and it's going to take ages to get to $500.


----------



## Banedox

had CPM are people getting on a 780 ti, Im only getting 1900 and its overclocked a fair bit.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g94*
> 
> So how does one get around the $500 USD minimum for BTC-E? I'm pulling 1900 CPM and it's going to take ages to get to $500.


Apparently you can go through payeer.com which will let you transfer $10 or more at a time.

And unless I'm mistaken payeer is actually cheaper (1% from btc-e to payeer, 5% from payeer to paypal) than just transferring directly to paypal from btc-e.

I'm just waiting for the tutorial though, I'm not 100% sure what I should put into the "purse" field on btc-e when sending to payeer.


----------



## hacktc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Stuff like that, powered risers.


What is the advantage of these USB risers, as opposed to the ribbon cable variety?


----------



## coachmark2

I am getting 2076 c/m on a pair of stock GTX 480's. Lines up almost perfectly with what the OP said.









Can you please put a note in there that you must disable hardware virtualization in order to use this?

Also, CPU folding is, for me, almost entirely pointless. I have a pair of Dell C1100's that I fired up the official CPU miner with. They have a pair of Xeon L5520's onboard (4c 8t @ 2.2ghz). Between the both of them, I was only generating about 200 c/m. Or, in other words, I got more a boost from pushing my 480's memory up a measly 100mhz


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Well, mining on 3 Nvidia cards now. Getting 900ish out of my GTX660 and 2650 out of a pair of GTX 670's. Total of 3394Col.
> 
> Is there a calculator somewhere that tells what we will make with current diff. etc.?
> 
> Its strange. My desktop is more sluggish. But I'm using less power than I was with Cudaminer? It seems more efficiently using the power of the card. And also, taxes it harder at the same time. Weird.
> 
> I"m also able to get some stupidly high OC's like this without crashing... I can pull 1360mhz on my weaker card. Before it couldn't do anything over about 1280Mhz. Anyone know what's going on?


PTSgpuz seems to have little to no effect on MY core clocks for my gtx 680m's I've taken the core up to 1125 (my max gaming core and no change. I've dropped the core down to 600 now and still PTS collisions are the same.) So, in regards to why it's more 'efficient', it KIND of is since your gpu doesn't need the extra power to push the core engine. At least, that's how my anecdotal evidence sits in my eyes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> This site seems to be down. Any other links to where I can calculate cpm to PTS?


I can't seem to find one either









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hacktc*
> 
> I think I saw this asked earlier, but it went unanswered. Can we use those pci extender/adapter things to run video cards from pci/pci-x slots? Id love to run 6 Cards on one motherboard if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Asrock Extreme4 z77 motherboard . http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293 and was curious how many cards I could run from this one pc.
> 
> Also, Is it possible to run different types, ie a gtx 770 , and a gtx 780 , on the same pc?
> 
> Thanks again!


As far as I know, you can run any gpu for mining off the pcix1 lanes alongside the pcix16 lanes with the risers already mentioned here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Apparently you can go through payeer.com which will let you transfer $10 or more at a time.
> 
> And unless I'm mistaken payeer is actually cheaper (1% from btc-e to payeer, 5% from payeer to paypal) than just transferring directly to paypal from btc-e.
> 
> I'm just waiting for the tutorial though, I'm not 100% sure what I should put into the "purse" field on btc-e when sending to payeer.


I BELIEVE the purse is a lot like an 'ecode' that you can generate for coins. I've seen the ability to generate ecode for 'purse' purposes. That's about as far as it goes for my knowledge - however, you and I and anyone else don't specifically need to use/worry about it. Leave it blank!


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> what motherboard would you suggest I get if I were to build a separate rig to run 6 of them


Would need to know your range. You could get something like this, but its out of stock atm.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> ooo very nice....
> 
> I hope CUDA mining sustains value as I know a guy who sells used 780s for $430-450.
> 6 of those will produce like $50 per day
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a great investment, running three of them myself.
Click to expand...

Yea about to add a 4th 780. Gonna be building a strict mining rig dont know if i wanna do script or pts, might do script to have both pts and script. 6 280xs sounds fun.

Any of you guys heard of butterfly labs for bit coin mining?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Would need to know your range. You could get something like this, but its out of stock atm.


Why on earth wouldn't they have used open-back x1 slots!?









I know you can get risers, but still.


----------



## Tatakai All

Can any 680 user tell me how much PTC they're pulling a day? Been mining Doge for 4 days straight and figured I give this a try. Like someone else mentioned earlier cudaminer draws more power but with this miner everything is laggy and sluggish, it's strange but no biggie at least my card will run cooler.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Can any 680 user tell me how much PTC they're pulling a day? Been mining Doge for 4 days straight and figured I give this a try. Like someone else mentioned earlier cudaminer draws more power but with this miner everything is laggy and sluggish, it's strange but no biggie at least my card will run cooler.


Yeah. Both my 670's are running 10c cooler. They were at 55c on script. Now they're 45c on PT. I have noticed that the rounds per second is affected by the core clock though. Wil lower rounds per second mean making less money?

I also noticed that when I was mining script that my CPU use was much higher. 35% compared to 5% now. So that's using less energy too. I have no idea why that is happening on script mining. Seems the cpu use should not be going up, but it does. On both machines. so I'm using considerably less power now.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Would need to know your range. You could get something like this, but its out of stock atm.


That not bad at all.
What kind of PSU should I be looking at?
6x 780s I don't think 1500 would be enough ?
Or perhaps 750 plus 850? That actually cheaper than the 1500 PSUs.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> That not bad at all.
> What kind of PSU should I be looking at?
> 6x 780s I don't think 1500 would be enough ?
> Or perhaps 750 plus 850? That actually cheaper than the 1500 PSUs.


I like the two psu idea better as it lets you build two different PC's later instead of one.


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I like the two psu idea better as it lets you build two different PC's later instead of one.


Agreed. If you're gonna do this, I'd do two PCs. It gives you more flexibility to move them around if you need to and will make cable management less of a PITA.

Potential disadvantage is that you're going to need two licenses of Windows for the machines if you split them.

The extra cost of a second motherboard and Windows license can be mined back in a week or two and will save you tons of headache.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> Agreed. If you're gonna do this, I'd do two PCs. It gives you more flexibility to move them around if you need to and will make cable management less of a PITA.
> 
> Potential disadvantage is that you're going to need two licenses of Windows for the machines if you split them.
> 
> The extra cost of a second motherboard and Windows license can be mined back in a week or two and will save you tons of headache.


Well. That's not quite what I meant. I just meant that if you use two PSU's then you have an extra one for a later build. That's all. Two computers built complete for mining will obviously use more power than one with two PSU's. But you knew that. Just saying.


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Well. That's not quite what I meant. I just meant that if you use two PSU's then you have an extra one for a later build. That's all. *Two computers built complete for mining will obviously use more power than one with two PSU's*. But you knew that. Just saying.


Not necessarily. Creating a second computer and putting 3 GPUs into each chassis versus one machine with 6 GPUs won't measurably affect total power draw. The only things you have to power with two computers would be the chipset/mobo (20w or so) and CPU which won't be doing much (Celeron at 15w).


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> Not necessarily. Creating a second computer and putting 3 GPUs into each chassis versus one machine with 6 GPUs won't measurably affect total power draw. The only things you have to power with two computers would be the chipset/mobo (20w or so) and CPU which won't be doing much (Celeron at 15w).


Yeah. Okay. I'll buy that.


----------



## BulletSponge

Dammit, I'd really like to play some BF4 but cannot bring myself to shut down the client. Hmm.........................(eyes daughters PC)


----------



## lynxxyarly

Upon some further inspection of my PTS miner here, I'm getting the collisions of 950ish on each gpu, but then theres a second bit of text that updates: 'rounds per second' and that number is DIRECTLY effected by my core engine being raised or lowered. Anyone know how the 'rounds per second' translates into the whole picture here?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> That not bad at all.
> What kind of PSU should I be looking at?
> 6x 780s I don't think 1500 would be enough ?
> Or perhaps 750 plus 850? That actually cheaper than the 1500 PSUs.


850W is good for three 680's, if you're only gonna dedicated them on it, otherwise 1000W should be your choice. I wouldn't take a chance for doing three 780's on just a 750W. It would be more like one dedicated 850W and one 1000W.

I'm currently running one 660W for two 780's (dedicated) and one 780 + OC'ed 4770K w/ system on a 750W. Would add another later on.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> Upon some further inspection of my PTS miner here, I'm getting the collisions of 950ish on each gpu, but then theres a second bit of text that updates: 'rounds per second' and that number is DIRECTLY effected by my core engine being raised or lowered. Anyone know how the 'rounds per second' translates into the whole picture here?


I'm curious about this too, can anyone shed some light on this matter.


----------



## $ilent

Anyone know how to bring protoshares qt wallet up to sync? Mine says 12 weeks out and the little box on the right hand side says "0 active connections to protoshaes network"

Do I need to make a new notepad in the qt wallet folder? All ive done so far is copy the payment address from the qt wallet section under recieve and put that in my payment address on ypool.net


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Anyone know how to bring protoshares qt wallet up to sync? Mine says 12 weeks out and the little box on the right hand side says "0 active connections to protoshaes network"
> 
> Do I need to make a new notepad in the qt wallet folder? All ive done so far is copy the payment address from the qt wallet section under recieve and put that in my payment address on ypool.net


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> In the same folder as your wallet , Create a txt file, Open a new document in notepad
> add this
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> protoshares-qt.exe -connect=168.63.12.227:80
> 
> 
> 
> Save it as a batch file ( LAUNCH.bat, save as "all files" not as a txt.. )
> Then use that to launch the wallet, Watch it sync
Click to expand...

It was something I have never done before so I could not figure it out myself but these are the instructions I was given. I have no idea how to create a new notepad doc myself. If you figure that out please let me know.


----------



## Caldeio

Just leave your wallet open for a bit, and it will autosync. Same thing happened to me


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I'm curious about this too, can anyone shed some light on this matter.


From what I'm seeing, I am raising my core engine up and the shares are climbing faster...so I guess? engine has a decent effect on this miner. Ypool reported about 104 share value/h with my engine way down. I took it up to where I game and now it reports 141 sharevalue/h. Can't be a bad thing, I dont think!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> It was something I have never done before so I could not figure it out myself but these are the instructions I was given. I have no idea how to create a new notepad doc myself. If you figure that out please let me know.


I created a new text document in the wallet, then called it LAUNCH.bat and saved it as file type "all files" as apposed to text document. Then I put that code in the launch.bat file and ran that file.

It opens up the wallet, but it doesnt do anything. Mines still saying 12 weeks behind, out of sync etc


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I created a new text document in the wallet, then called it LAUNCH.bat and saved it as file type "all files" as apposed to text document. Then I put that code in the launch.bat file and ran that file.
> 
> It opens up the wallet, but it doesnt do anything. Mines still saying 12 weeks behind, out of sync etc


Okay, well I am just going to leave my wallet open overnight as is and see what happens in the morning then. Fingers crossed.


----------



## DizZz

Video tutorial about Payeer will be up within the next hour!


----------



## lightsout

In the video for cpu mining that was posted he added a node to his wallet, which was an ip address. Should we be doing this?


----------



## DizZz

Oh and also it looks like Bter has sorted out their technical issues - I just sent 1 pts from ypool and it took 10 minutes to show up in my Bter account.


----------



## $ilent

Dizz i think we need more videos and a guide on doing yhe wallet woukd be helpful too if possible.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Okay, well I am just going to leave my wallet open overnight as is and see what happens in the morning then. Fingers crossed.


Don't forget to encrypt it, a guy recently got hacked worth of $5K.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Dizz i think we need more videos and a guide on doing yhe wallet woukd be helpful too if possible.


Will do. Besides Payeer and the official wallet is there anything else you would like?


----------



## $ilent

I guess just explaining the security if mining woukd be good. For instance ive done some reading and from thus thread i know i have the miner, wallet, pts to btc converter to sell my shares. But i dont know the best way to secure my wallet. Also another wallet i had featured a paper page with my "special address"? on, does this guide have that?

Also a walkthrough on cpu mining would be nice.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Will do. Besides Payeer and the official wallet is there anything else you would like?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I guess just explaining the security if mining woukd be good. For instance ive done some reading and from thus thread i know i have the miner, wallet, pts to btc converter to sell my shares. But i dont know the best way to secure my wallet. Also another wallet i had featured a paper page with my "special address"? on, does this guide have that?
> 
> Also a walkthrough on cpu mining would be nice.


Take your time, don't want you getting burned out on the thread. If I haven't said this before I'll say it now, thank you for all the time and work you have put into this and helping us all get started as fledgling miners.


----------



## DizZz

So right now I have these videos planned:

-explain mining in general & security
-how to withdraw USD less than $500 to paypal using payeer
-cpu mining

Anything else? Something just came up and I don't have time to make these tonight, my apologies, but I promise I will make them tomorrow. Thanks for all the good feedback so far, I really appreciate it.


----------



## theilya

how much more cpm can you mine with CPU?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> how much more cpm can you mine with CPU?


It depends on a large amount of factors. For example,

-overclock
-architecture (which generation & AMD vs. Intel)
-number of threads
-amount of memory
-speed of memory

I am running my 2700k with 6 threads at 4.8ghz with 1024m of 2133mhz memory per thread and am getting around 225 CPM. My dual Xeon 2660s are pulling around 975 CPM so it is nowhere near as profitable or efficient as GPU mining but it's a nice little boost.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> how much more cpm can you mine with CPU?


I'm now getting around 570 CPM with a 3930K @ 4.8Ghz with a new optimized miner, not the one from ypool.

This is what I'm seeing as of right now. I'm honestly not sure I can get much more out of my system.


----------



## lightsout

My 3570k at 4.5 is getting 160.


----------



## theilya

can you run CPU and GPU together?
I got my 4770k running at 4.8ghz HT ON. An extra 300-400cpm would be nice


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> can you run CPU and GPU together?
> I got my 4770k running at 4.8ghz HT ON. An extra 300-400cpm would be nice


I'm running 2 GPUs and my CPU mining all on the same PC, if that's what you are getting at.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> I'm now getting around 570 CPM with a 3930K @ 4.8Ghz with a new optimized miner, not the one from ypool.
> 
> This is what I'm seeing as of right now. I'm honestly not sure I can get much more out of my system.


Link pretty please? I guess I can see what I can pull with the 16gb.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Link pretty please?


I guess it is linked to from the ypool site but it's under the "For Linux or MacOS builds and generally optimized versions".

Here's the direct link: https://mega.co.nz/#F!h0tkXSxZ!f62uoUXogkxQmP2xO8Ib-g

Scroll down and find the download for your particular architecture. Make sure to read the readme and fine tuning docs. If you get an error look it up in the appropriate "hugepages" doc. It helped me take care of an error and I gained another 100-125 CPM.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Link pretty please? I guess I can see what I can pull with the 16gb.


If you can wait, I will make a video tomorrow on how to set it up and all the tweaks that are available to get the most out of it.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> I guess it is linked to from the ypool site but it's under the "For Linux or MacOS builds and generally optimized versions".
> 
> Here's the direct link: https://mega.co.nz/#F!h0tkXSxZ!f62uoUXogkxQmP2xO8Ib-g
> 
> Scroll down and find the download for your particular architecture. Make sure to read the readme and fine tuning docs. If you get an error look it up in the appropriate "hugepages" doc. It helped me take care of an error and I gained another 100-125 CPM.


Hmm, that's the same one that was linked a few pages back. It was crashing as soon as the miner started the yam.exe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> If you can wait, I will make a video tomorrow on how to set it up and all the tweaks that are available to get the most out of it.


I would appreciate that but honestly I was just curious to see what my cpm would be. I probably wouldn't continue to run it unless I it somehow hit 500.


----------



## fleetfeather

Anyone done any testing on system memory speed's impact on gpu CPM yet?


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> can you run CPU and GPU together?
> I got my 4770k running at 4.8ghz HT ON. An extra 300-400cpm would be nice


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Link pretty please? I guess I can see what I can pull with the 16gb.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Hmm, that's the same one that was linked a few pages back. It was crashing as soon as the miner started the yam.exe.


I said this awhile back...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> Also, CPU folding is, for me, almost entirely pointless. I have a pair of Dell C1100's that I fired up the official CPU miner with. They have a pair of Xeon L5520's onboard (4c 8t @ 2.2ghz). Between the both of them, I was only generating about 200 c/m. Or, in other words, I got more a boost from pushing my 480's memory up a measly 100mhz


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Hmm, that's the same one that was linked a few pages back. It was crashing as soon as the miner started the yam.exe.


I don't know, it's working like a champ for me. I was able to bump it up to 1024mb instead of 512mb and I'm now running around 600 CPM. I'm only using a total of 15.4GB out of 32GB of RAM.


----------



## GrumpyOne

I dunno, about 31 hours in and I'm just over .7 balance + unconfirmed. I was reading that people with 780s were getting close to that in a day. Still running at around 1550 CPM even with a +500 mem.

Can drivers affect this? 331.82 here.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> I dunno, about 31 hours in and I'm just over .7 balance + unconfirmed. I was reading that people with 780s were getting close to that in a day. Still running at around 1550 CPM even with a +500 mem.
> 
> Can drivers affect this? 331.82 here.


Same here, I have an Asus780 DirectCUII and even when I overclock like crazy I still only get like 1700 CPM.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Same here, I have an Asus780 DirectCUII and even when I overclock like crazy I still only get like 1700 CPM.


If I don't overclock at all I get like 1200 CPM


----------



## ItisMe

Thanks for the CPU mining guide getting 170cpm with 3 cores


----------



## fleetfeather

The estimates on the front page are probably a bit high


----------



## derpa

Just doing a numbers check: GTX760 w/ +200 core & +600 mem getting ~1250 CPM; sound about right? My 680 @ +125 core & +500 mem is getting ~1440 CPM.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItisMe*
> 
> Thanks for the CPU mining guide getting 170cpm with 3 cores


where is that cpu guide?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Just doing a numbers check: GTX760 w/ +200 core & +600 mem getting ~1250 CPM; sound about right? My 680 @ +125 core & +500 mem is getting ~1440 CPM.


Yep, pretty good, so over 2K then...


----------



## lightsout

I'm lost on how to do the batch file for the yam miner.

Want it to go to ypool anyone care to share what please, looking at the read me I get it to open but it errors on me.


----------



## bbond007

Why would I be getting such bad performance on my AMD machine.

Specs in sig... GTX 760 SLI

my other machine is an i7 3770 with Nvidia GTX 660 TI



any help would be greatly appreciated. ..

the only thing I can think of is my AMD has the beta nvidia drivers....

The AMD has Windows 8.0, the it has 8.1


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> Why would I be getting such bad performance on my AMD machine.
> 
> Specs in sig... GTX 760 SLI
> 
> my other machine is an i7 3770 with Nvidia GTX 660 TI
> 
> 
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated. ..
> 
> the only thing I can think of is my AMD has the beta nvidia drivers....


Does your AMD cpu contain the AVX2 instruction set?


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Does your AMD cpu contain the AVX2 instruction set?


CPUz lists AVX but no AVX2...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> CPUz lists AVX but no AVX2...


Pretty sure ptsgpuz uses the avx2 instruction set to communicate with the gpu/s you mine with. That might be why the CPM is lower.

Just an idea, not entirely sure


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm lost on how to do the batch file for the yam miner.
> 
> Want it to go to ypool anyone care to share what please, looking at the read me I get it to open but it errors on me.


The Yam.eve came with a .cfg file instead of a .bat file, did you get it the same way?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> Why would I be getting such bad performance on my AMD machine.
> 
> Specs in sig... GTX 760 SLI
> 
> my other machine is an i7 3770 with Nvidia GTX 660 TI
> 
> 
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated. ..
> 
> the only thing I can think of is my AMD has the beta nvidia drivers....
> 
> The AMD has Windows 8.0, the it has 8.1


Are you running the 760's Stock? And is SLi enabled?


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Are you running the 760's Stock? And is SLi enabled?


Yes they are running stock speed for MSI msi twin frozr. (they come slightly overclocked)

I have 81% and 86% asic.

Yes I have SLI enabled...

thanks

EDIT:

disabling SLI did the trick... what a pain to reconfigure all these monitors all the time


----------



## theilya

weird SLI didn't mess with my performance that much.

I'm getting 3500 on 2 780s


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> weird SLI didn't mess with my performance that much.
> 
> I'm getting 3500 on 2 780s


Best I've seen on two 780Ti's with at 1200/8000 was 3400 or so on .03c. Then it averages out around 3100 cpm.









Win 8.1 and 334.67 beta drivers.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Best I've seen on two 780Ti's with at 1200/8000 was 3400 or so on .03c. Then it averages out around 3100 cpm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win 8.1 and 334.67 beta drivers.


Give me some info about your setup. Are the running the miner in the first post?
Try running it at stock after a restart. You should be getting no less than 3600cpm.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> weird SLI didn't mess with my performance that much.
> 
> I'm getting 3500 on 2 780s


Do you have 2D surround SLI? maybe that's the difference.

I'll try to enable SLI just not surround.

Thanks


----------



## theilya

not using surround


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 
> 
> not using surround


I tried it without surround, just SLI and it seemed to work OK, maybe a little slower...

thanks!

same i can't watch video while i run this thing









cheers!

forgot to mention I lost my 3rd monitor(when I enabled SLI) because its plugged into the 2nd card. So I was trying to put SLI back to disable, but all 4 monitors went blank and did not come back and then I ended up eventually having to re-install nvidia driver.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Give me some info about your setup. Are the running the miner in the first post?
> Try running it at stock after a restart. You should be getting no less than 3600cpm.


Yep, running miner in OP, no SLI, done several restarts, tried varying the memory and core overclocks, from 937Mhz to 1300, memory from stock 7000 to 8000 in increments of 100. I'm running Skyn3t's BIOS so there's no Boost, clocks are locked at what I set them at.


----------



## shadowguy

1004 with GTX 660 +600mhz on memory


----------



## DarkTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm lost on how to do the batch file for the yam miner.
> 
> Want it to go to ypool anyone care to share what please, looking at the read me I get it to open but it errors on me.


´

I'm lost too, I read the readme file but I couldn't start the miner


----------



## $ilent

Well this is great...my ypool account has 'payed out' to my ptoroshares qt wallet, but the wallet is still saying 12 weeks out, mining not working etc.

That LAUNCH.bat file we were told to put in the wallet folder doesnt work. Anyone know how to genuinely make the qt wallet work please?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well this is great...my ypool account has 'payed out' to my ptoroshares qt wallet, but the wallet is still saying 12 weeks out, mining not working etc.
> 
> That LAUNCH.bat file we were told to put in the wallet folder doesnt work. Anyone know how to genuinely make the qt wallet work please?


When the protoshares qt client is open, find its icon down in the system tray. Right click it and click on the Debug Window option. In there, open up the Console Mode. Type in the following commands

addnode 162.243.67.4 add [enter]
addnode 162.243.54.126 add [enter]
addnode 37.139.29.236 add [enter]
addnode 64.90.183.137 add [enter]
addnode 180.183.205.118 add [enter]

This should hopefully add the addresses of the update servers, which should provide the updated/current block list for you and thus give you your PTS.

Let me know how you go

(This info is adapted from https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=325261.0)


----------



## $ilent

thanks, but that hasnt done anything.

Still saying 12 weeks behind, no mining connections, 0 active connection to network


----------



## $ilent

Also im not sure if it makes a difference but my pts wallet folder doesnt have a wallet fike, should it have one?


----------



## fleetfeather

My folder looks like this:



Also check out the answer given by user "vm1990" in this. Looks like it could be a potential solution for you:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=333111.0


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> thanks, but that hasnt done anything.
> 
> Still saying 12 weeks behind, no mining connections, 0 active connection to network


Behind a firewall?


----------



## $ilent

windows firewall


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> windows firewall


Yeah that's probably not the problem.

I ask because I work as a network administrator at a college, and we have gotten a few requests to make firewall exceptions for Folding/BOINC/Crytocurrency mining. To our firewall, that looks a LOT like torrent-type traffic, which is blocked. Sometimes the ole' firewall mistakes curing cancer with stealing content...









I should add for the record; If the request is legit and they can send us documentation from the distributed computing project's website, we'll clear the traffic.


----------



## Alatar

Payeer.com works fine btw.

Just got my first $20 test withdrawal to my paypal account. Took them like 10 minutes.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Payeer.com works fine btw.
> 
> Just got my first $20 test withdrawal to my paypal account. Took them like 10 minutes.


Is payeer the replacement for btc-e? Is the process still the same through bter?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Payeer.com works fine btw.
> 
> Just got my first $20 test withdrawal to my paypal account. Took them like 10 minutes.


How much are the fees deducted? And does PayPal also take fees?


----------



## shadowguy

just updated the gpu driver to the latest beta got 20-30 more c/m
with gtx660 +550 mhz memory OC


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Is payeer the replacement for btc-e? Is the process still the same through bter?


If you want to withdraw less than $500 at a time you go:

btc-e --> payeer --> paypal

if over $500:

btc-e --> paypal
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> How much are the fees deducted? And does PayPal also take fees?


1% from btc-e to payeer, then payeer takes 1%, then 5.8% I think from payeer to paypal.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If you want to withdraw less than $500 at a time you go:
> 
> btc-e --> payeer --> paypal
> 
> if over $500:
> 
> btc-e --> paypal
> 1% from btc-e to payeer, then payeer takes 1%, then 5.8% I think from payeer to paypal.


That's a bit too much, I think I stick with the 1% + $0.15 from Coinbase.


----------



## DarkTech

Finally I got a command line for yam miner here it is : yam.exe -M xpt2h://username.workername[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -t 4 -P pts:av=0&m=512
it works !! xD


----------



## PainKiller89

Nvm, is there a new version for pts miner?


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkTech*
> 
> Finally I got a command line for yam miner here it is : yam.exe -M xpt2h://username.workername[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -t 4 -P pts:av=0&m=512
> it works !! xD


That works too. Here's what I did.

Modify the yam-pts.cfg file to look something like this:

Code:



Code:


threads = 0
mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
mine = xpt2h://username.workername:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
compact-stats = 1
print-timestamps = 0

Then copy that file to the same folder that the yam.exe is located. Open that directory with CMD by holding shift+right click on that folder and choosing "Open command window here". Now all you have to do is run this:

Code:



Code:


yam --config yam-pts.cfg

If you get an error look it up in the "hugepages" doc. I had a 1300 error and following what is in the doc fixed me in in minutes and I gained a good 100-120 CPM. You can also bump the m= value up to 1024 if you have the available RAM.

It's also extremely important that you download the file for your particular CPU architecture.


----------



## PainKiller89

Dizzy is there a way to transfer the pts from ypool to bter.com instead of waiting for auto payment when it reaches 1.0?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Dizzy is there a way to transfer the pts from ypool to bter.com instead of waiting for auto payment when it reaches 1.0?


Nope, that's ypool's minimum payout policy, just like beeeeer does it at 0.2 PTS.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkTech*
> 
> Finally I got a command line for yam miner here it is : yam.exe -M xpt2h://username.workername[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -t 4 -P pts:av=0&m=512
> it works !! xD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkTech*
> 
> Finally I got a command line for yam miner here it is : yam.exe -M xpt2h://username.workername[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -t 4 -P pts:av=0&m=512
> it works !! xD
> 
> 
> 
> That works too. Here's what I did.
> 
> Modify the yam-pts.cfg file to look something like this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> threads = 0
> mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
> mine = xpt2h://username.workername:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
> compact-stats = 1
> print-timestamps = 0
> 
> Then copy that file to the same folder that the yam.exe is located. Open that directory with CMD by holding shift+right click on that folder and choosing "Open command window here". Now all you have to do is run this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> yam --config yam-pts.cfg
> 
> If you get an error look it up in the "hugepages" doc. I had a 1300 error and following what is in the doc fixed me in in minutes and I gained a good 100-120 CPM. You can also bump the m= value up to 1024 if you have the available RAM.
> 
> It's also extremely important that you download the file for your particular CPU architecture.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot you guys, finally got it going. Gained 100 cpm. Getting 270 with my 3570k and 1024 memory. +rep


----------



## DarkTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*
> 
> That works too. Here's what I did.
> 
> Modify the yam-pts.cfg file to look something like this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> threads = 0
> mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
> mine = xpt2h://username.workername:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
> compact-stats = 1
> print-timestamps = 0
> 
> Then copy that file to the same folder that the yam.exe is located. Open that directory with CMD by holding shift+right click on that folder and choosing "Open command window here". Now all you have to do is run this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> yam --config yam-pts.cfg
> 
> If you get an error look it up in the "hugepages" doc. I had a 1300 error and following what is in the doc fixed me in in minutes and I gained a good 100-120 CPM. You can also bump the m= value up to 1024 if you have the available RAM.
> 
> It's also extremely important that you download the file for your particular CPU architecture.


Thank you! with the command line that I've found it only used 512MB even if I put 1024 on the command line, with your method I can now use 1024MB per thread


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> That's a bit too much, I think I stick with the 1% + $0.15 from Coinbase.


How would coinbase work?

You transfer BTC there from what service? How do you withdraw it? Anything special needed?


----------



## GrumpyOne

So what is the preferred/ least taxed way to transfer <$500 currency from ypool to paypal?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Off-Topic slightly but still Mining orientated:

Currently running SLI 670's on a Maximus IV Gene-Z but the slots are so close together that the top one is starved of air.

I have to run both cards at 100% and I also have a 2350RPM SP120 blasting them. With this setup I am getting 78-80 degrees on the top card but it is stupidly loud which means I can not run it 24/7 for mining.

Only thing I can think of doing (that is cheap) is to use a PCI-E riser cable and drop it down a few slots so the top of the card is flush with the bottom of the motherboard (giving me a 3 slot gap between them) but I'm not sure if I will have enough room for the cable between the motherboard tray and the graphics card.

Has anyone tried this in a standard case?

Thanks.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> How would coinbase work?
> 
> You transfer BTC there from what service? How do you withdraw it? Anything special needed?


Well it's like ypool > Bter > coinbase > bank

I know it works with US banks, can't speak for any others, even though it probably should.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Off-Topic slightly but still Mining orientated:
> 
> Currently running SLI 670's on a Maximus IV Gene-Z but the slots are so close together that the top one is starved of air.
> 
> I have to run both cards at 100% and I also have a 2350RPM SP120 blasting them. With this setup I am getting 78-80 degrees on the top card but it is stupidly loud which means I can not run it 24/7 for mining.
> 
> Only thing I can think of doing (that is cheap) is to use a PCI-E riser cable and drop it down a few slots so the top of the card is flush with the bottom of the motherboard (giving me a 3 slot gap between them) but I'm not sure if I will have enough room for the cable between the motherboard tray and the graphics card.
> 
> Has anyone tried this in a standard case?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm not sure about you dropping the card down, but you can surely affix it outside the case.


----------



## theilya

edit: fixed it

getting 256cpm with 4770k

need to optimize it

edit:
with m512 I get 400 CPM while with m1024 i get 250

16gb of ram

edit2: weird stuff

with GPU miner running by itself i get 3500 CPM on the GPU miner window
With CPU miner running it get 400 on the CPU miner window
However when I run both at the same time the CPU miner drops to 340CPM while GPU miner goes up to 3700CPM


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> edit: fixed it
> 
> getting 256cpm with 4770k
> 
> need to optimize it
> 
> edit:
> with m512 I get 400 CPM while with m1024 i get 250
> 
> 16gb of ram
> 
> edit2: weird stuff
> 
> with GPU miner running by itself i get 3500 CPM on the GPU miner window
> With CPU miner running it get 400 on the CPU miner window
> However when I run both at the same time the CPU miner drops to 340CPM while GPU miner goes up to 3700CPM


You'd probably need to set a few threads, instead of all 8, for giving some breathing room for the gpu, I usually set it at 6 and get 300cpm.


----------



## theMillen

so wondering why my cpm is so low. specs: 3770k @ 4.3. 16gb @ 1600 @ CL11, EVGA 780 SC ACX w/ power target @ 106% and mem offset +425 and only avg about 1438 cpm, both with previous driver and new beta :\ should also mention im running the ops miner .3


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Well it's like ypool > Bter > coinbase > bank
> 
> I know it works with US banks, can't speak for any others, even though it probably should.


Hmm, I see you keep suggesting coinbase. So you use bter to go from PTS to BTC and then to coinbase which I am assuming directly deposits money into your bank account via a routing number? What's the total fee once everything is said and done, just the 1% + $0.15?

Also does coinbase pretty much take place of your own personal wallet? Do people actually use it as a wallet or is it better to keep that local?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> You'd probably need to set a few threads, instead of all 8, for giving some breathing room for the gpu, I usually set it at 6 and get 300cpm.


its currently set to 0 in cfg file. Should i set it to 6?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Well it's like ypool > Bter > coinbase > bank
> 
> I know it works with US banks, can't speak for any others, even though it probably should.


Coinbase is US only for bank deposits and there is no other method of transfer.


----------



## Outlawed

So defiantly a bit off topic but anyone know anything about ultracoin? Apparently mining for it is about to start and figured I would give it a whirl. I was asking about specifics for mining with my 780 over in that thread but no responses. Any suggestions?

And my previous comment about coinbase. Sorry for being such a leech, I'm just so brand spanking new to all of this.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Hmm, I see you keep suggesting coinbase. So you use bter to go from PTS to BTC and then to coinbase which I am assuming directly deposits money into your bank account via a routing number? What's the total fee once everything is said and done, just the 1% + $0.15?
> 
> Also does coinbase pretty much take place of your own personal wallet? Do people actually use it as a wallet or is it better to keep that local?


Yea, direct deposits. I've seen a no. of people use it, kinda in the process of verifying my bank account.

You can also use it as a wallet, it's your choice. It's like asking yourself that whether your PC wallet is less prone to attacks than the website. I just prefer the website, either bter or coinbase for now as I don't hold them on for too long, for keeping it in my local wallet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> its currently set to 0 in cfg file. Should i set it to 6?


Yep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So defiantly a bit off topic but anyone know anything about ultracoin? Apparently mining for it is about to start and figured I would give it a whirl. I was asking about specifics for mining with my 780 over in that thread but no responses. Any suggestions?
> 
> And my previous comment about coinbase. Sorry I have so many questions and almost no contribution to give. :/


This is the pool, it's almost gonna open. The miners are already given over here.

I'm almost ready for it. This is suppose to be big, scrypt-jane is suppose to favor Nvidia gpu's. I guess there's only one way to find out.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Yea, direct deposits. I've seen a no. of people use it, kinda in the process of verifying my bank account.
> 
> You can also use it as a wallet, it's your choice. It's like asking yourself that whether your PC wallet is less prone to attacks than the website. I just prefer the website, either bter or coinbase for now as I don't hold them on for too long, for keeping it in my local wallet.
> Yep.
> This is the pool, it's almost gonna open. The miners are already given over here.
> 
> I'm almost ready for it. This is suppose to be big, scrypt-jane is suppose to favor Nvidia gpu's. I guess there's only one way to find out.


Everything I needed to hear, thanks! I think I will work on setting up a local wallet since I plan on trying to hold onto the coins for a bit.

Here's another question. Are wallets universal for crypto currency? Will I able to store UTC and PTS in the same wallet or will I need separate ones?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Everything I needed to hear, thanks! I think I will work on setting up a local wallet since I plan on trying to hold onto the coins for a bit.
> 
> Here's another question. Are wallets universal for crypto currency? Will I able to store UTC and PTS in the same wallet or will I need separate ones?


Unfortunately you'll need separate wallets. They just launched UTC's wallet, nows the time to get it running, let's go!!!!!


----------



## DarkTech

Is there anyway to activate the turbo boost on Yam Miner?

My i5 2400 is at 3.2Ghz right now and I'm getting about 207CPM, but with turbo boost it can go high as 3.50Ghz with all 4 cores.
I wonder if there's a way to use turbo and get higher CPM.


----------



## g94

I've created a Payeer account, but I can't seem to figure out how to send my BTC from bter to the payeer account.


----------



## WaXmAn

CoinBase is my new wallet for sure now!


----------



## startekee

I get about .8PTS per day on my gtx 670 sli. Is this up to par?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> This is the pool, it's almost gonna open.


I guess not?

"After more then 1 hour of trying I cannot get the stratum software to work no mater what we do. HackShard UltraCoin pool has been cancelled."


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g94*
> 
> I've created a Payeer account, but I can't seem to figure out how to send my BTC from bter to the payeer account.


I can't figure this out either, do we have to go from btc-e to payeer? I don't want to get my money stuck in btc-e...


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> I can't figure this out either, do we have to go from btc-e to payeer? I don't want to get my money stuck in btc-e...


I was looking into payeer and I now like Coinbase a lot better. To get your PTS over to coinbase you need to do a trade for BTC on bter and then withdraw that BTC amount over to your new coinbase wallet.

ypool >bter>coinbase>bank account. No Paypal step...less fees


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I guess not?
> 
> "After more then 1 hour of trying I cannot get the stratum software to work no mater what we do. HackShard UltraCoin pool has been cancelled."


Also took me by surprise. Fail everything, in short.

The people who have it working aren't either finding blocks, or are getting too low Kh/s...


----------



## g94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> I was looking into payeer and I now like Coinbase a lot better. To get your PTS over to coinbase you need to do a trade for BTC on bter and then withdraw that BTC amount over to your new coinbase wallet.
> 
> ypool >bter>coinbase>bank account. No Paypal step...less fees


Thanks. Has anyone tried Coinbase to see if it actually works?


----------



## CroakV

So I'm up to 3400 cp/m with the two 780Ti's, and about to mine a full PTS (half confirmed). And about to quit, since power is about $0.25/kWh here.


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *startekee*
> 
> I get about .8PTS per day on my gtx 670 sli. Is this up to par?


My pair of GTX 480's produce about .75 PTS per day. Yours sounds slightly low. What is your C/M rate? Mine is 2200 combined.


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> I was looking into payeer and I now like Coinbase a lot better. To get your PTS over to coinbase you need to do a trade for BTC on bter and then withdraw that BTC amount over to your new coinbase wallet.
> 
> ypool >bter>coinbase>bank account. No Paypal step...less fees


Thank you I appreciate the response, have you personally used this? Does it seem to work well?


----------



## startekee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> My pair of GTX 480's produce about .75 PTS per day. Yours sounds slightly low. What is your C/M rate? Mine is 2200 combined.


Mines is about 2575


----------



## thetippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g94*
> 
> Thanks. Has anyone tried Coinbase to see if it actually works?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> Thank you I appreciate the response, have you personally used this? Does it seem to work well?


Coinbase works well most of the time anymore. Been using them for about a year and only real problem for me is the wait time for the money to reach your bank after selling (about 3 business days).


----------



## lester007

guys i love mining pts but i just want to know is this true? https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2360.0


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> guys i love mining pts but i just want to know is this true? https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2360.0



















That could be pretty damning if true....


----------



## lester007

yeah but im still mining tho LOL


----------



## thetippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> guys i love mining pts but i just want to know is this true? https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2360.0


It says in the readme of the file if downloaded from here and on the version from the OP.
Quote:


> 5% of user's harvest will be mined to author's account in public mining pools as fee.
> Three TCP connections will be created when run, one connected to ypool.net for author,
> another to pts.rpool.net or ptspool.com randomly for author, one for user.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> guys i love mining pts but i just want to know is this true? https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2360.0


Probably is but unless some one can point me to another miner, im gonna have to use it for now.


----------



## ozzy1925

guess what i am not shocked

https://www.virustotal.com/tr/file/cb528e914132e859ff0ed81616adf98a5bf9e5bb2ca8658ccd489e20f5f5dbf0/analysis/


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetippy*
> 
> It says in the readme of the file if downloaded from here and on the version from the OP.


i didnt read i guess, maybe thats where it coming from,







i gonna mine more hahaha kinda addicting when got a little pts in your wallet, hope prices come up


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> guess what i am not shocked
> 
> https://www.virustotal.com/tr/file/cb528e914132e859ff0ed81616adf98a5bf9e5bb2ca8658ccd489e20f5f5dbf0/analysis/


Oh no we're all going to get hacked, run before it's too late!!

The .exe is protected so that the author's code cannot be extracted. Therefore, virus scanners cannot analyze it and detect it as a threat.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> Oh no we're all going to get hacked, run before it's too late!!
> 
> The .exe is protected so that the author's code cannot be extracted. Therefore, virus scanners cannot analyze it and detect it as a threat.


yea ok i got the the authors bla bla... can not be extracted , you may be wont hacked but that doesnt change the truth you will be the developers slave big time


----------



## CroakV

So I'm trying out this cuda miner now that I've mined a full PTS from ypool:

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2311.0

Seems to be a hair slower than PtsGPUZ0.3c, and you'll need to run a batch file for each GPU, and you'll be using a different pool. Use the Bter wallet address as your username in the batch file, and it pays out at 0.2 PTS automatically..

I also disabled AVX, trying to run it purely on the GPUs, but if you use AVX you'll pick up a moderate CPM boost depending on your CPU.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Probably is but unless some one can point me to another miner, im gonna have to use it for now.


This. If there's a better miner, please someone tell me, but if this one makes the most, I guess I deal with it


----------



## Outcasst

Okay, so did Payeer just steal my bitcoins?



My transfer from Bter to Payeer was cancelled, and the coins haven't returned to my Bter account. Will I get them back?


----------



## yanks8981

Can we use mtgox instead of btce? Btc are trading higher there than at btce.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Can we use mtgox instead of btce? Btc are trading higher there than at btce.


very volatile markets anywhere right now, I am hanging on to all my protoshares for about 6 months then taking a look.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Can we use mtgox instead of btce? Btc are trading higher there than at btce.
> 
> 
> 
> very volatile markets anywhere right now, I am hanging on to all my protoshares for about 6 months then taking a look.
Click to expand...

I wish I had that kind of patience. We'll see how it goes. I only have .5 anyways right now had to RMA my 780.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> This. If there's a better miner, please someone tell me, but if this one makes the most, I guess I deal with it


I've mentioned it before in this thread, here's one last time. This is a better PTS miner for Nvidia gpus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I wish I had that kind of patience. We'll see how it goes. I only have .5 anyways right now had to RMA my 780.


What happened to your 780?


----------



## battleaxe

How long does it take the coins to show up in the Bter account? It says ypool transferred and Bter is still empty. I assume it takes a little bit. Just curious long roughly?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> very volatile markets anywhere right now, I am hanging on to all my protoshares for about 6 months then taking a look.


risky...
I'm hanging on to BTC since I personally think they will go up to atleast $1k within couple months


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> How long does it take the coins to show up in the Bter account? It says ypool transferred and Bter is still empty. I assume it takes a little bit. Just curious long roughly?


On a good day, 10-30mins, any longer means that the server is probably busy or some maintenance is going on.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I've mentioned it before in this thread, here's one last time. This is a better PTS miner for Nvidia gpus.


Okay, sorry if this has been asked before, but how do I fix this?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> This. If there's a better miner, please someone tell me, but if this one makes the most, I guess I deal with it
> 
> 
> 
> I've mentioned it before in this thread, here's one last time. This is a better PTS miner for Nvidia gpus.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I wish I had that kind of patience. We'll see how it goes. I only have .5 anyways right now had to RMA my 780.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to your 780?
Click to expand...

Idk it die on me. I don't think it was related to mining though as I wasn't even using it. I could not get display from any port but the card was powered on. We'll see what evga has to say about it.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Okay, sorry if this has been asked before, but how do I fix this?


Reinstall the miner folder.

Or: make sure your virus protection isn't deleting the .exe file. Mine was doing that.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Reinstall the miner folder.
> 
> Or: make sure your virus protection isn't deleting the .exe file. Mine was doing that.


Didn't work for me, I'll just stick with 3c for now.


----------



## hacktc

When I launch that miner you listed, AliMan , I'm getting about 350 less cpm with my gtx 770. Is the small donation fee supposed to outweigh the cpm hit? Or am I just not running it properly?

Im using it like this:

arCUDAminer.exe -u username.pts_1 -p x -m avx


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I've mentioned it before in this thread, here's one last time. This is a better PTS miner for Nvidia gpus.
> What happened to your 780?


This miner is giving me 1900-1950 on my 780 where the pts one in this thread was 1600-1650. What's so special about this one?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> This miner is giving me 1900-1950 on my 780 where the pts one in this thread was 1600-1650. What's so special about this one?


It's coded better, made only for Nvidia GPU's, and uses AVX instructions, depending upon what flags you've set.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hacktc*
> 
> When I launch that miner you listed, AliMan , I'm getting about 350 less cpm with my gtx 770. Is the small donation fee supposed to outweigh the cpm hit? Or am I just not running it properly?
> 
> Im using it like this:
> 
> arCUDAminer.exe -u username.pts_1 -p x -m avx


You didn't put the '-g 1' at the end of it, that's if you're running one GPU.


----------



## DizZz

I'm in the process of rewriting this guide to switch pools to one with lower fees and also a miner with lower fees (8% from ypool to 3.5% at be^5r.org). It's also easier to set up and you still use bter and btc-e. Update coming within the next hour. Also, I will be posting a couple videos tonight as well with a guide on Payeer and CPU mining


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It's coded better, made only for Nvidia GPU's, and uses AVX instructions, depending upon what flags you've set.


Im using arCUDAminer 64 bit 1.0c, just the regular one, not the high perf one, and ive seen it jump as high as 2050 as I have been sitting here, never below 1900. I know this will fluctuate, but I'm impressed at the jump. All I did was take the mine.bat from the miner in this thread and changed the .exe to the cudaminer and left everything else the same. I see that it does 500 shares for the user and 15 for the dev. How does that fee compare to the PTSGPU miner? I may be getting 300 CPM more, but is it devoting it to the dev instead?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Im using arCUDAminer 64 bit 1.0c, just the regular one, not the high perf one, and ive seen it jump as high as 2050 as I have been sitting here, never below 1900. I know this will fluctuate, but I'm impressed at the jump. All I did was take the mine.bat from the miner in this thread and changed the .exe to the cudaminer and left everything else the same. I see that it does 500 shares for the user and 15 for the dev. How does that fee compare to the PTSGPU miner? I may be getting 300 CPM more, but is it devoting it to the dev instead?


Yea only the regular one shows good improvement. The 'highperf' one, although uses more memory, but still gives less CPM.

As far as the fees are concerned, well it's just the same. 15/500 * 100 = 3% (same as the previous one), except that you're getting more.

Are you running it at stock clocks?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Yea only the regular one shows good improvement. The 'highperf' one, although uses more memory, but still gives less CPM.
> 
> As far as the fees are concerned, well it's just the same. 15/500 * 100 = 3% (same as the previous one), except that you're getting more.
> 
> Are you running it at stock clocks?


I have no idea if I am stable because I am new to NVidia overclocking, but I am running my EVGA 780 ACX at 1150/7000. Ive gamed a bit and nothing crazy has happened yet. Is 1.0e way better than 1.0c?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I have no idea if I am stable because I am new to NVidia overclocking, but I am running my EVGA 780 ACX at 1150/7000. Ive gamed a bit and nothing crazy has happened yet. Is 1.0e way better than 1.0c?


It's better than the previous versions, but I haven't tried 1e, you got a link?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It's coded better, made only for Nvidia GPU's, and uses AVX instructions, depending upon what flags you've set.
> You didn't put the '-g 1' at the end of it, that's if you're running one GPU.


I'm glad I figured out this miner back when you were helping me originally. I think some people will be put off by having to create their own batch file rather than editing a existing one, but it's well worth it.

.3c 3% = 1840c/m
Arcuda = 2050c/m


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It's better than the previous versions, but I haven't tried 1e, you got a link?


I don't. the OP in that thread mentioned it and lists a link to another thread, but I didn't see a download for it. Im content with this one for now. It may cause me to spend 500 dollars on a 2nd card, however. Damn expensive hobbies!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> My folder looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Also check out the answer given by user "vm1990" in this. Looks like it could be a potential solution for you:
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=333111.0


Can anyone else confirm this is safe to download and use? I dont feel safe opening up hundreds of addresses just to sync this wallet.

Also I transferred 1 PTS to my wallet, which I cant get working now. Is that coin lost so long as I cant get into the wallet?

thanks


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm glad I figured out this miner back when you were helping me originally. I think some people will be put off by having to create their own batch file rather than editing a existing one, but it's well worth it.
> 
> .3c 3% = 1840c/m
> Arcuda = 2050c/m


All you really have to do is copy the batch file from PTSGPU miner download in this thread and change the .exe at the beginning. That's what I did.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Reinstall the miner folder.
> 
> Or: make sure your virus protection isn't deleting the .exe file. Mine was doing that.


Which miner folder are you referring to? The 3c folder? Do I copy and paste the new miner into that folder? I'm a noob at this and apologize for being such an annoying idiot. 3c no longer works for me (o cpm) and I have had to start using version 4.

Edit-Got it working but only on one GPU. At least I am getting closer.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> All you really have to do is copy the batch file from PTSGPU miner download in this thread and change the .exe at the beginning. That's what I did.


And add the "-m avx" argument


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> And add the "-m avx" argument


the miner said "using AVX" for me without adding that in.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> the miner said "using AVX" for me without adding that in.


Ahh fair enough. Some people will have to edit it though I think.

What cpu are you running? I'm sure it's in your sig rig, but I'm on mobile


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ahh fair enough. Some people will have to edit it though I think.
> 
> What cpu are you running? I'm sure it's in your sig rig, but I'm on mobile


4770k but I don't mine with it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Yep fair enough


----------



## drka0tic

Here's the link to arcudaminer 1.0e

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2214.0

However, on my 680 im getting way less with arcuda (800-1000 cpm). Im averaging 1400-1500 with ptsgpuz. Not sure what Im doing wrong. :-/


----------



## yanks8981

What driver is everyone using? I guess I have the latest supported driver, but theres a beta out. Thoughts?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Here's the link to arcudaminer 1.0e
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2214.0
> 
> However, on my 680 im getting way less with arcuda (800-1000 cpm). Im averaging 1400-1500 with ptsgpuz. Not sure what Im doing wrong. :-/


Found the exact same thing on my 680. Not sure why either but I'll be sticking with ptsgpuz.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Im using arCUDAminer 64 bit 1.0c, just the regular one, not the high perf one, and ive seen it jump as high as 2050 as I have been sitting here, never below 1900. I know this will fluctuate, but I'm impressed at the jump. All I did was take the mine.bat from the miner in this thread and changed the .exe to the cudaminer and left everything else the same. I see that it does 500 shares for the user and 15 for the dev. How does that fee compare to the PTSGPU miner? I may be getting 300 CPM more, but is it devoting it to the dev instead?


how do i make it work with 2 GPUs?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> how do i make it work with 2 GPUs?


add flag -g 2


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Here's the link to arcudaminer 1.0e
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2214.0
> 
> However, on my 680 im getting way less with arcuda (800-1000 cpm). Im averaging 1400-1500 with ptsgpuz. Not sure what Im doing wrong. :-/


It looks like C is doing best for me on the short sample size I have.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> add flag -g 2


could you be more specific please.

where exactly do I add it?

the .bat file?

thanks


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Here's the link to arcudaminer 1.0e
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2214.0
> 
> However, on my 680 im getting way less with arcuda (800-1000 cpm). Im averaging 1400-1500 with ptsgpuz. Not sure what Im doing wrong. :-/


Same here. 680's.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> could you be more specific please.
> 
> where exactly do I add it?
> 
> the .bat file?
> 
> thanks


yes edit the .bat file

arcudaminer.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u xxxxxxxxx.PTS_1 -p x -g 2
pause


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> 4770k but I don't mine with it.


What's your experience using the different variations of arcuda (highperf etc.) any differences you've seen?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> yes edit the .bat file
> 
> arcudaminer.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u xxxxxxxxx.PTS_1 -p x -g 2
> pause


thank you

I seem to be getting a little higher CPM with this miner
3500 with old one
3800-3900 with this one

this one has higher dev fee tho


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> What's your experience using the different variations of arcuda (highperf etc.) any differences you've seen?


My experience is just the basic one yields more cpm


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> My experience is just the basic one yields more cpm


Yep I kinda hoped so. Thought I must have some obscure power saving features on my PC when I saw the highperf CPM lol


----------



## theilya

PS: if you plug your monitor into onboard GPU you can browse internet and watch videos without lag


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> thank you
> 
> I seem to be getting a little higher CPM with this miner
> 3500 with old one
> 3800-3900 with this one
> 
> this one has higher dev fee tho


it mines 500 for the user 15 for the developer, 15/500 = .03 or 3%, still very low i think it is the same.


----------



## DizZz

*UPDATED OP WITH BETTER MINER*

(arCUDAminer 64 bit v1.0e)


----------



## drka0tic

Anyone here running both a 680 and a 780? Would like to get an estimate on the pair's cpm capability.

From reading around, it seems a pair of 680s averages 2500cpm.

I plan to get a 2nd card, but not sure if its worth to invest in a 780. I've been looking for a used 680, but cannot find anything less than $325 and ive seen 780's for about $100 more.


----------



## fleetfeather

A new Opencl pts miner for AMD cards got released today. Should bring some more interest to PTS and thus higher values


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> PS: if you plug your monitor into onboard GPU you can browse internet and watch videos without lag


Great tip. Never would've thought lol. Thx


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> (arCUDAminer 64 bit v1.0e)


Getting 2000 c/m with arCUDAminer compared to 2700 with PTSgpu


----------



## fleetfeather

It will no doubt depend on what cards you're mining on


----------



## lester007

what is the difference with new one compare to older ones has been used? did i miss somthing from the op?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Getting 2000 c/m with arCUDAminer compared to 2700 with PTSgpu


Hmm yeah I just saw a drop too. Must be compute 3.0 cards (680s and below) instead of 3.5 (780, 780 TI, Titan). Thanks I will put the other one back up for people with these cards.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Getting 2000 c/m with arCUDAminer compared to 2700 with PTSgpu


Apparently 680s don't benefit.

Does anyone know what the difference between arcudaminer.exe and arcudaminer_cm3.exe is? CM3 seems to be yielding me a bit more CPM.


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> PS: if you plug your monitor into onboard GPU you can browse internet and watch videos without lag


Oh my god you are a god. How did I not think of this one before xD


----------



## Outcasst

Also, in ypool live workers page, it shows a 4% dev fee?


----------



## caenlen

my 780 is getting 400 points more, thanks a lot for the OP update man


----------



## BulletSponge

Performance is way off for me as well with the new miner.



arCUDAminer.exe -u BulletSpongeRTR.PTS_1 -p x -m avx -g 2

Do I have anything wrong in my batch file?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> *UPDATED OP WITH BETTER MINER*
> 
> (arCUDAminer 64 bit v1.0e)


my results so far:
2x 780s SLI ON / 1250/7300

arCUDAminer 64 bit 1.0c = 3800-3950 CPM (3% dev fee)

arCUDAminer 64 bit 1.0e = 3700-3800 CPM (4% fee)

Original miner = 3400-3500 CPM


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> my results so far:
> 2x 780s SLI ON / 1250/7300
> 
> arCUDAminer 64 bit 1.0c = 3800-3950 CPM (3% dev fee)
> 
> arCUDAminer 64 bit 1.0e = 3700-3800 CPM (4% fee)
> 
> Original miner = 3400-3500 CPM


why did OP use 1.0e instead of 1.0c then on his updated post? hmm where do i get 1.0c at?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> why did OP use 1.0e instead of 1.0c then on his updated post? hmm where do i get 1.0c at?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> my results so far:
> 2x 780s SLI ON / 1250/7300
> 
> arCUDAminer 64 bit 1.0c = 3800-3950 CPM (3% dev fee)
> 
> arCUDAminer 64 bit 1.0e = 3700-3800 CPM (4% fee)
> 
> Original miner = 3400-3500 CPM


Which file out of 1.0c? arCUDAminer.exe or arCUDAminer_c3.exe?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> why did OP use 1.0e instead of 1.0c then on his updated post? hmm where do i get 1.0c at?


Here


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> why did OP use 1.0e instead of 1.0c then on his updated post? hmm where do i get 1.0c at?


1e gave me 50CPM more than 1c







I have a 780Ti so things might be different


----------



## DizZz

Just updated OP with 1.0c


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Which file out of 1.oc? arCUDAminer.exe or arCUDAminer_c3.exe?


I got it from here:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=410111.0

I'm using the "arCUDAminer"


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Just updated OP with 1.0c


well done Dizz, the 780 is 3.5 compute as well as 780 ti, so thats the one i need is the c.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Which file out of 1.0c? arCUDAminer.exe or arCUDAminer_c3.exe?
> Here


The longer they both run, they both are averaging out to the same for me. I wonder what happens if someone uses cm3 with a 680.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> The longer they both run, they both are averaging out to the same for me. I wonder what happens if someone uses cm3 with a 680.


In my experience, cm3 has more "ramp up" than the other versions.

For me, the regular client spikes hard at the start, then plateaus around 2000cpm. For cm3, I was pulling 1400cpm at the start, which l plateaued at 1900cpm after 5mins


----------



## caenlen

original miner i was getting around 1400-1600 cpm, not with 1.0c and correct 3.5 compute 1.0c and not 1.0e I am getting around 1880 cpm, with a 780 at 1300 core, temps not breaking 60 celsius









got +50 on mem too.

not sure if I should push the mem or not though, but that Nvidia list to find out what compute your card is really helped a lot in determining between e and c, i tried e and my temps spiked to 81 c, so yeah make sure u get the right one lol


----------



## fleetfeather

780Ti

Arcudaminer.exe v1.0c



Arcudaminer.exe v1.0e


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 780Ti
> 
> Arcudaminer.exe v1.0c
> 
> 
> 
> Arcudaminer.exe v1.0e


yeah i get more points, barely any more, but temps were crazy with e and c they are stable and wont break 60 celsius


----------



## yanks8981

My first pts complete!


----------



## theilya

is your card not overclocked?


----------



## GlowingBurrito

hovering around 1980 cpm with the new miner on my 780ti


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> yeah i get more points, barely any more, but temps were crazy with e and c they are stable and wont break 60 celsius


That's fair enough







I have precisionX limiting my gpu temp to 60C atm, so my voltage and clocks adjust dynamically according to running temps.

---

My card is currently sitting at 1167/1859 @ 1.112v

At night when the ambient is cooler, my card runs 1230/1900 @ 1.21v

VRM temps sit at 55C or 56C constant.


----------



## Outlawed

That ArCUDA miner is fantastic.

Between two 780s (NOT Ti) in two rigs.....

Superclocked EVGA 780 at 1171MHz ~2100 cpm
Reference 780 at 1042Mhz ~1880cpm.


----------



## BulletSponge

Whew, got 3c working again. Once I had read about the hidden processes in 3c I attempted to block the devs ip. Of course, the miner refused to give me ANY cpm after that. Took me a while to figure out how to unblock the ip and it is working again as it did originally.











Now for 30 minutes of BF4 and back to mining.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> That's fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have precisionX limiting my gpu temp to 60C atm, so my voltage and clocks adjust dynamically according to running temps.
> 
> ---
> 
> My card is currently sitting at 1167/1859 @ 1.112v
> 
> At night when the ambient is cooler, my card runs 1230/1900 @ 1.21v
> 
> VRM temps sit at 55C or 56C constant.


How do you monitor vrm temps? Gpuz isn't showing mine.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> How do you monitor vrm temps? Gpuz isn't showing mine.


Apparently the ability to monitor VRM temps is only built into certain models. My card is a EVGA Classified (not kingpin)


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Apparently the ability to monitor VRM temps is only built into certain models. My card is a EVGA Classified (not kingpin)


Mines the acx. It'd be nice to monitor them so I know I'm not going to fry it.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> How do you monitor vrm temps? Gpuz isn't showing mine.


Does afterburner or precision show them for you?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Mines the acx. It'd be nice to monitor them so I know I'm not going to fry it.


Might be worth buying a IR gun hey.. I agree, frying a card would not be ideal.

I run with both stock bios' so at least if something does go wrong, evga shouldnt have any issues with accepting and replacing it for me lol


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Might be worth buying a IR gun hey.. I agree, frying a card would not be ideal.
> 
> I run with both stock bios' so at least if something does go wrong, evga shouldnt have any issues with accepting and replacing it for me lol


if the card is going to fry they have to way to check what bios it was running


----------



## WaXmAn

WOW, arCUDAminer1.0c is a huge jump for my (3) Titans. Now @ 5950 C/M.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> That ArCUDA miner is fantastic.
> 
> Between two 780s (NOT Ti) in two rigs.....
> 
> Superclocked EVGA 780 at 1171MHz ~2100 cpm
> Reference 780 at 1042Mhz ~1880cpm.


how are you getting 2100, what are you running 1.0c with no modifications? im at 1300 core on my 780 non-ti and only getting 1850's cpm with it


----------



## DizZz

*ADDED CPU MINING GUIDE TO OP AND PROFITABILITY CALCULATOR*


----------



## Capwn

Well to hell with that miner then .. On to the next








This one actually getting me better CPM too









First off, Go see what compute your Nvidia card has
https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-gpus

Next download this new miner and run the corresponding miner for whatever gpu you have

https://www.dropbox.com/s/whj3ckuis6mgkhq/arCUDAminer1.0e.rar

Forewarning tho, For cards with compute 3.5 ( 780, 780 ti ), might get better CPM using the version listed in the OP..
I do.. Tho the developer is still working on the optimizations for 3.5 cards, he doesn't own one, which has hindered progress.


----------



## dolcolax

i dont get it, i get lower cpm with arcuda.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> i dont get it, i get lower cpm with arcuda.


The dev is on the chat of ypool, right now even, if you need help..
But as he explained it to me, reporting lower CPM isnt necessarily a bad thing, Can sometimes give more shares.. I'm no expert so I cant explain it like him..


----------



## dolcolax

arCUDAminer_highperf.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u u.PTS_1 -p x -g 1 -m sse4

my .bat file


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> arCUDAminer_highperf.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u u.PTS_1 -p x -g 1 -m sse4
> 
> my .bat file


put your -g 1 on the as the last flag

arCUDAminer_highperf.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u u.PTS_1 -p x -m sse4 -g 1


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> The dev is on the chat of ypool, right now even, if you need help..
> But as he explained it to me, reporting lower CPM isnt necessarily a bad thing, Can sometimes give more shares.. I'm no expert so I cant explain it like him..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Well to hell with that miner then .. On to the next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one actually getting me better CPM too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, Go see what compute your Nvidia card has
> https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-gpus
> 
> Next download this new miner and run the corresponding miner for whatever gpu you have
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/whj3ckuis6mgkhq/arCUDAminer1.0e.rar
> 
> Forewarning tho, For cards with compute 3.5 ( 780, 780 ti ), might get better CPM using the version listed in the OP..
> I do.. Tho the developer is still working on the optimizations for 3.5 cards, he doesn't own one, which has hindered progress.


I've tried both versions, the compute 3.5 isn't mature as yet. Just 1c with sgh flag is doing the best so far.


----------



## dolcolax

to be honest browsing the thread, it seems this arcuda is only for gtx 780 up


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> how are you getting 2100, what are you running 1.0c with no modifications? im at 1300 core on my 780 non-ti and only getting 1850's cpm with it


1c using just the standard "arCUDAminer.exe". The clocks were listed in the quoted post. Seems kind of outrageous to me as well but I'm not complaining lol.


----------



## BulletSponge

Ruh-roh, something tells me it's about time for a new PSU. Rig just shut down and re-booted @ 1 minute after launching 3c.


----------



## Vowels

PtsGPUz is still giving me the most CPM even after factoring in the higher fee compared to arCUDA.

PtsGPUz 0.4 : ~1300CPM
arCUDA 1.0e: ~1000CPM


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> 1c using just the standard "arCUDAminer.exe". The clocks were listed in the quoted post. Seems kind of outrageous to me as well but I'm not complaining lol.


What does ypool report your shares/hour are?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> PtsGPUz is still giving me the most CPM even after factoring in the higher fee compared to arCUDA.
> 
> PtsGPUz 0.4 : ~1300CPM
> arCUDA 1.0e: ~1000CPM


Try PtsGPUz 0.3 (in the OP). It has 3% fees and I found it a little faster than the 0.4 version.


----------



## wholeeo

Just broke the highest CPM I've had using Arcudaminer. 4212 CPM and still rising. This is with SLI enabled. I'm hoping I can reach more with it off.


----------



## SDMODNoob

averaging a +200 CPM gain with SLI Titans on the arcudaminer1.0c niceeee


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> What does ypool report your shares/hour are?


208 share/hour

On another note, anyone know how to setup the batch file to run automatically after a certain amount of inactivity on the PC? I found a program called "Watch 4 Idle" which was supposed to be perfect but it won't launch the mining batch file correctly.


----------



## dolcolax

so ill just run the original miner from OP and arcuda overnight. ill just see which miner has higher shares iin the morning. thats if neither gets dced. anyone tried enabling/disabling sli? i got caught in a bug with my sli controls i cant change it for some reason.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> 208 share/hour
> 
> On another note, anyone know how to setup the batch file to run automatically after a certain amount of inactivity on the PC? I found a program called "Watch 4 Idle" which was supposed to be perfect but it won't launch the mining batch file correctly.


just get teamviever and you can connect to your PC from a smartphone and launch it remotely if that what youre trying to do


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> just get teamviever and you can connect to your PC from a smartphone and launch it remotely if that what youre trying to do


Not really an option and not really what I'm looking for. I can't imagine having a batch file run after a certain amount of activity is a very hard thing to do.

Edit: Duh, task scheduler.


----------



## archit12

Hi,

Someone gave me a link of this thread over at ypool chat and I'm happy to see that you all are getting good numbers with my miner. For any help just send me a PM and I would be glad to help.

P.S I am the developer of arCUDAminer

Just to clarify one thing, the fees of 1.0c is 3%, The 15 rounds after 500 was from older versions and I forgot to remove the line(stupid me







)


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Someone gave me a link of this thread over at ypool chat and I'm happy to see that you all are getting good numbers with my miner. *For any help just send me a PM and I would be glad to help.*
> 
> P.S I am the developer of arCUDAminer
> 
> Just to clarify one thing, the fees of 1.0c is 3%, The 15 rounds after 500 was from older versions and I forgot to remove the line(stupid me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Glad you made it archit, with you here, and all these gpus to test. We should have this thing whipped








*
EDIT: R.I.P. your inbox*


----------



## archit12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> *
> EDIT: R.I.P. your inbox*


I got the first PM


----------



## theilya

are you working on CPU miner too by any chance?


----------



## archit12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> are you working on CPU miner too by any chance?


Not right now at least


----------



## Osea23

Archit, which version of your miner do you recommend for older video cards like the GTX 570, GTX 560 Ti, and GTX 460.


----------



## CroakV

Heh, first payout complete at ypool. Now to see how long it takes to actually show at BTER.









Oh, and I switched to arCUDA1.0c , regular .exe and getting around 3900 c/m after it settles down, two 780Ti, SLI disabled, 1150/7900 @1.062v.


----------



## theilya

im getting 3900 with 2 780s SLI On

weird..


----------



## archit12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> Archit, which version of your miner do you recommend for older video cards like the GTX 570, GTX 560 Ti, and GTX 460.


Try the non cm35 or cm3 versions. 560 Ti won't work with highperf though may try 570


----------



## Nightingale

Having an issue with ArCudaMiner 1.0c

arCUDAminer_cm3.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u u.PTS_1 -p x -m sse4 -g 1

as soon as I start the bat file it crashes. Now I have both a 480 primary and Gtx 780 secondary) in my system. I assume it's crashing since it's trying to mine on both cards, what must I do to instruct it to only use my Gtx 780?


----------



## Osea23

Edit: I'm dumb lol


----------



## archit12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> Having an issue with ArCudaMiner 1.0c
> 
> arCUDAminer_cm3.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u u.PTS_1 -p x -m sse4 -g 1
> 
> as soon as I start the bat file it crashes. Now I have both a 480 primary and Gtx 780 secondary) in my system. I assume it's crashing since it's trying to mine on both cards, what must I do to instruct it to only use my Gtx 780?


SLI of 480 and 780?


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> SLI of 480 and 780?


Cards are not SLI'ed. I am using an AMD Phenon II X4 if that matters.

480 is my first GPU in system where my display's are connected and I have the 780 as my secondary GPU for mining.










With PtsGPUz0.3c I was having no issues, and I could even instruct it on what gpu to use,


----------



## archit12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> Cards are not SLI'ed. I am using an AMD Phenon II X4 if that matters.
> 
> 480 is my first GPU in system where my display's are connected and I have the 780 as my secondary GPU for mining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With PtsGPUz0.3c I was having no issues, and I could even instruct it on what gpu to use,


Launch with -m sph


----------



## Nightingale

Thank you, that seemed to fix it. Do you mind explaining to me why sph worked over sse4?


----------



## archit12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> Thank you that seem to fix it. Do you mind explaining to me why sph worked over sse4?


It's your processor, it doesn't have the sse4 instruction set


----------



## Nightingale

CPU-Z says *SSE4A* I guess that is not exactly the same then.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> If you have compute capability version 3.5 get this miner:
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!JVpnjRAS!byuWd6ii-XiyOfx8NCw2fJAkyK4l1IjfzZgM2RFLQnI


I just installed this miner and it up'd my cpm from 1700 to 2000


----------



## CroakV

Just gotta watch out for memory errors in arCUDA with a GK110 card. Restarting the miner still leaves the GPU in low power crash recovery mode, running at about half speed, you'll need to reboot your PC to get it cranking full power again.


----------



## Noomercy

Thank you.


----------



## archit12

Hi,

I am thinking of adding 4 more stats, Accepted Share/h , Rejected Share/h, Total Share/h and Reject percentage. Will it help?


----------



## GlowingBurrito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Just gotta watch out for memory errors in arCUDA with a GK110 card. Restarting the miner still leaves the GPU in low power crash recovery mode, running at about half speed, you'll need to reboot your PC to get it cranking full power again.


Nice catch. I actually just rebooted because of this. Running fine again after the restart.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of adding 4 more stats, Accepted Share/h , Rejected Share/h, Total Share/h and Reject percentage. Will it help?


Can't hurt! Well, as long as they're reported on the same line as c/m to keep from becoming too spammy. And use abbreviations something like AS/H, RS/H, TS/H, R%, etc, with the description when starting the miner.


----------



## dolcolax

here is what I got after 3-4 hours 

top: arcuda
bottom: PTS

conclusion: I think arcuda will win if its on the same cpm


----------



## archit12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> here is what I got after 3-4 hours
> 
> top: arcuda
> bottom: PTS
> 
> conclusion: I think arcuda will win if its on the same cpm


It's a really bad idea to run 2 miners at the same time


----------



## dolcolax

oh i have 2 gpus i just set arcuda and pts to use one each. anyway archit12

ive used 1.0e and 1.0c with this batch file: arCUDAminer_cm3.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u dolcolax.PTS_1 -p x -g 1

with every combination of cm3 or high perf and i cant hit 1200, do you think theres something wrong with my batch file?


----------



## CroakV

Try just running the regular .exe instead of high perf or cm3 and see what your numbers are. My rig runs a fair bit higher c/m with the regular exe, even though it's a pair of cm3.5 high perf cards.


----------



## fleetfeather

What will the focus be for upcoming releases Archit? For me, 1.0e is pulling ahead of 1.0c in terms of CPM, so naturally I'm hoping this trend continues









Also Archit, any thoughts on the new OpenCL PTS miner which got released today/yesterday? Apparently 290X owners are pulling 2200CPM with it

Good to see you on OCN btw


----------



## CroakV

And Arcit, what's the proper address format with the -o command for beeeeer.org?

Using

Code:



Code:


arCUDAminer.exe -o 54.201.26.128:1337 -u PhAQ6RDijzPGvyGq1vAaW9oanfMZuj7UZy -p 0 -g 2 -m avx

or

Code:



Code:


arCUDAminer.exe -o ptsmine.beeeeer.org:1337 -u PhAQ6RDijzPGvyGq1vAaW9oanfMZuj7UZy -p 0 -g 2 -m avx

results in "Connection to server lost - Reconnect in 45 seconds" immediately.

Planning on sticking with ypool for the long haul, but I have a bit more to mine over at beeeer to get a payout and would like to use your miner to do it.


----------



## ozzy1925

i have gtx 680 sli set up.After 15 mins top one reaches 88-89c and i get cuda memcpy failed !
Is this beacuse gpu throttle down?The buttom one doesnt even reach 65c.
You think top card cant get enough air?


----------



## CroakV

Yeah, AC coolers are _crap_ for SLI or CF compared to a good blower cooler even with 3-slot spacing, and they're downright horrible at VRM cooling in any situation.

If you can get a fan with good static pressure on the back of those cards blowing cooler air on the heatsinks, you'll drop VRM temps a lot, plus it'll feed the AC fans with less pre-heated air from the bottom card, and that'll also drop GPU temps.

EDIT: Also, swap cards, put the one with the weaker 160W version on the bottom.


----------



## Outcasst

Replaced the TIM on my 680's last night, knocked about 5 degrees off load and 10 off idle (not that they're going to be idle!). Not bad for about 25 minutes work.


----------



## archit12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> And Arcit, what's the proper address format with the -o command for beeeeer.org?
> 
> Using
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> arCUDAminer.exe -o 54.201.26.128:1337 -u PhAQ6RDijzPGvyGq1vAaW9oanfMZuj7UZy -p 0 -g 2 -m avx
> 
> or
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> arCUDAminer.exe -o ptsmine.beeeeer.org:1337 -u PhAQ6RDijzPGvyGq1vAaW9oanfMZuj7UZy -p 0 -g 2 -m avx
> 
> results in "Connection to server lost - Reconnect in 45 seconds" immediately.
> 
> Planning on sticking with ypool for the long haul, but I have a bit more to mine over at beeeer to get a payout and would like to use your miner to do it.


I'm sorry but be^5r isn't supported
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> oh i have 2 gpus i just set arcuda and pts to use one each. anyway archit12
> 
> ive used 1.0e and 1.0c with this batch file: arCUDAminer_cm3.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u dolcolax.PTS_1 -p x -g 1
> 
> with every combination of cm3 or high perf and i cant hit 1200, do you think theres something wrong with my batch file?


The other miner can be set to use just GPU 2?










This look good?


----------



## ozzy1925

here is my solution for now i will watch the temps btw my cards were running 1852mhz. i think thats why i failed


----------



## JTHMfreak

Why is it that it will show something like 28-- shares found in the miner yet only 28 shares show up in the active window ala the http://ypool.net/. And should I change over to the other miner? Is it easy to do?

I currently get around 2200 cpm on my setup, is that good or should I be getting more?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> I'm sorry but be^5r isn't supported
> The other miner can be set to use just GPU 2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This look good?


Works for me!


----------



## ozzy1925

should we mine with overclocked gpu memory speed? I am afraid of degradation btw top gpu temp. dropped to 73c


----------



## CroakV

I get best results with as much memory overclock as possible, and a mild core overclock to feed the memory. Just enough on the core so that I don't have to run more volts for stability seems to work out well.


----------



## shadowguy

i tried to mine on my net book with intel atom @1.86Ghz 2 threads got 2.0cpm lol


----------



## yanks8981

My PTS transferred to BTer fairly quickly!


----------



## fleetfeather

Woah, 280x's are pulling the same CPM as 780 Ti's lol


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this is safe to download and use? I dont feel safe opening up hundreds of addresses just to sync this wallet.
> 
> Also I transferred 1 PTS to my wallet, which I cant get working now. Is that coin lost so long as I cant get into the wallet?
> 
> thanks


Can anyone help me with this please?

Also:

My onboard igpu doesnt work, i have a korean 1440p monitor, and when I try run the igpu my screen just goes green, red, blue, black/white and repeats. Ive tried downloading latest intel gpu driver and enabling onboard gpu in my bios, but nothing works.

Also I have a 7850 and 7870 spare, is it worht me mining for PTS on these also or should I just leave them on hashcow?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Woah, 280x's are pulling the same CPM as 780 Ti's lol


Yeah, the Nvidia advantage on PTS was short-lived. There's also a LOT more miners using AMD cards so a LOT more incentive for devs to make better miners for those folks (dev fees), not to mention a whole lot of OpenCL knowledge amassed since the dawn of GPU mining.

Good news is, the 780's tend to do it a bit cheaper and cooler, in terms of kWh and temps, so there's that.

Here's my primary 780Ti after a few hours of mining. Gotta love water cooling:



Silent, you're probably better off with Scrypt coins with those AMD cards, unless you are really keen on PTS. For Nvidia it's about the only game in town.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Yeah, the Nvidia advantage on PTS was short-lived. There's also a LOT more miners using AMD cards so a LOT more incentive for devs to make better miners for those folks (dev fees), not to mention a whole lot of OpenCL knowledge amassed since the dawn of GPU mining.
> 
> Good news is, the 780's tend to do it a bit cheaper and cooler, in terms of kWh and temps, so there's that.
> 
> Here's my primary 780Ti after a few hours of mining. Gotta love water cooling:
> 
> 
> 
> Silent, you're probably better off with Scrypt coins with those AMD cards, unless you are really keen on PTS. For Nvidia it's about the only game in town.


so you are saying mining with nvidia will be dead soon?


----------



## $ilent

if a 280x gets the same cpm as a 780, wouldnt it make sense to run my amd gpus on pts also?

Im gonna try an amd gpu in with my NV rig, how do I mine pts on amd anyone?

thanks


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> if a 280x gets the same cpm as a 780, wouldnt it make sense to run my amd gpus on pts also?
> 
> Im gonna try an amd gpu in with my NV rig, how do I mine pts on amd anyone?
> 
> thanks


You can try this:

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.0

Or this:

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2374.0


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> so you are saying mining with nvidia will be dead soon?


No, just saying AMD will take over PTS soon as well, and that'll increase difficulty in a hurry when all those AMD miners turn their eyes on it when they move on from Scrypt coins. PTS was supposed to be tough for GPUs to avoid this very problem, but it's not tough enough.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> No, just saying AMD will take over PTS soon as well, and that'll increase difficulty in a hurry when all those AMD miners turn their eyes on it when they move on from Scrypt coins. PTS was supposed to be tough for GPUs to avoid this very problem, but it's not tough enough.


pff that really sucks


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> pff that really sucks


So mine now before it becomes the Flavour of the Month.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Will it mine with multiple gpus by default? Or do i have to config?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Will it mine with multiple gpus by default? Or do i have to config?


Set up a batch file like so

Code:



Code:


arCUDAminer.exe -u YourypoolUserName.pts_1 -p x -g 2 -m avx
pause

-g 2 turns on your second GPU, -g 3 a third, and so on. SLI should be turned off in your Nvidia control panel.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> So mine now before it becomes the Flavour of the Month.


Where is mentioned that AMDs 290x can now do 2200cpm?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I'm in the process of rewriting this guide to switch pools to one with lower fees and also a miner with lower fees (8% from ypool to 3.5% at be^5r.org). It's also easier to set up and you still use bter and btc-e.


DizZz, any updates for this potential new pool?

I'm almost at 1 PTS on ypool and don't want to start on another one if there's a better solution.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> DizZz, any updates for this potential new pool?
> 
> I'm almost at 1 PTS on ypool and don't want to start on another one if there's a better solution.


I'm going to stick with ypool. I tried the be^5r.org miner for the last day and I usually get around .55 PTS per day and with the new miner and be^5r.org I am only getting .3 so I would stick with ypool even though it has higher fees.


----------



## hacktc

Here is one of the threads showing how well the AMD's are doing it. https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.0

One guy is getting like 10k+ cpm with a 5 x 280x setup


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hacktc*
> 
> Here is one of the threads showing how well the AMD's are doing it. https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.0
> 
> One guy is getting like 10k+ cpm with a 5 x 280x setup


280s is same price as 780 in U.S so its pretty much equal


----------



## wholeeo

My 290x's are getting 4500 at the moment and at a whole 200W less than when mining doge, Going to have to run some numbers but it may be more profitable for me to mine PTS after energy costs are considered.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 280s is same price as 780 in U.S so its pretty much equal


But 280s draw more power so I think it's actually more profitable to use a 780 compared to a 280.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> But 280s draw more power so I think it's actually more profitable to use a 780 compared to a 280.


im thinking about building a minning rig.
I can easily find 5-6 used 780s ranging from $420-450

Its a pain in the ass to find used AMD cards, and new ones are overpriced as hell









Its risky to invest into nv cards because there are not that many options if this falls through.
dont know what to doooooo

PS: tip for your guide, plug your monitor into integrated gpu to avoid lag while browsing. Also, hows the CPU mining guide coming along?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> im thinking about building a minning rig.
> I can easily find 5-6 used 780s ranging from $420-450
> 
> Its a pain in the ass to find used AMD cards, and new ones are overpriced as hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its risky to invest into nv cards because there are not that many options if this falls through.
> dont know what to doooooo
> 
> PS: tip for your guide, plug your monitor into integrated gpu to avoid lag while browsing. Also, hows the CPU mining guide coming along?


Thank you I will add that tip to the OP. I made a video last night for the CPU mining guide which is in the OP as well...would you like a written guide too?


----------



## theilya

oh, I missed it.
The video does very good job explaining things.

THank you

forgot to ask, how do you determine 1024 or 512 ram?

say I have 16gb ram, should I use 512 or 1024


----------



## $ilent

http://www.overclock.net/t/1464024/guide-mine-on-amd-nv-gpu-in-same-pc/0_40

Hey guys

I made a quick guide on how to run amd and nvidia gou in the same pc for mining if anyone is interested its here.


----------



## CroakV

Ok, just for the heck of it I overclocked higher, from 1150 to 1250, and picked up 300 cpm. Looks like arCUDA is more sensitive to GPU clocks than PTSGpuZ was, at least on my 780 Ti setup.


----------



## Ali Man

So AMD is in the game now, hopefully the difficulty level doesn't increase.... Now I gotta pick up a few more 780s cuz of them....


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Ok, just for the heck of it I overclocked higher, from 1150 to 1250, and picked up 300 cpm. Looks like arCUDA is more sensitive to GPU clocks than PTSGpuZ was, at least on my 780 Ti setup.


its same for ptsgpuz, for me the GPU clock made a big difference


----------



## lightsout

Bummer about the amd card thing. I agree mining is a hard investment right now. Nvidia is a big question mark and amd is way over priced


----------



## theilya

did some testing on CPU miner.

4770k @ 4.7ghz
16gb ram @ 2400hz

all cores/ 512 ram = ~300 cpm
all cores/1024 ram= 290 cpm
6 cores/512 ram= 270 cpm
6 cores/1024=220 cpm


----------



## Outcasst

Has anybody done testing on different driver versions and how they perform? I'm wondering if it's similar to [email protected] where any driver version past 327.23 would result in garbage performance. It would make sense because they both utilize CUDA, right?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> did some testing on CPU miner.
> 
> 4770k @ 4.7ghz
> 16gb ram @ 2400hz
> 
> all cores/ 512 ram = ~300 cpm
> all cores/1024 ram= 290 cpm
> 6 cores/512 ram= 270 cpm
> 6 cores/1024=220 cpm


And that's the kind of cpm the PTS founders thought the average consumer would bring to bear...I'm doing nearly 15 times that, and the big AMD miners will do 40x.


----------



## archit12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> did some testing on CPU miner.
> 
> 4770k @ 4.7ghz
> 16gb ram @ 2400hz
> 
> all cores/ 512 ram = ~300 cpm
> all cores/1024 ram= 290 cpm
> 6 cores/512 ram= 270 cpm
> 6 cores/1024=220 cpm


There are some very optimized CPU miners in development which may bring the performance on par or almost there


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Has anybody done testing on different driver versions and how they perform? I'm wondering if it's similar to [email protected] where any driver version past 327.23 would result in garbage performance. It would make sense because they both utilize CUDA, right?


I've asked the same question but it appears there's only one way for us to find out..lol


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I've asked the same question but it appears there's only one way for us to find out..lol


Well I just gave it a go, Quadro driver 331.87 got me 2720 c/m and 327.23 yielded 2670.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> There are some very optimized CPU miners in development which may bring the performance on par or almost there


Hey archi, we still aren't getting the most of the 3.5 compute with 780's, ti's, etc...

Any optimization in your latest 1e?


----------



## archit12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Hey archi, we still aren't getting the most of the 3.5 compute with 780's, ti's, etc...
> 
> Any optimization in your latest 1e?


Well, there are optimizations in 1.0e but they don't seem to work good.

Anyway, please PM me as I am going off to sleep and don't want to check over 10 pages


----------



## csimon

I can't get the new miner to download, it looks like the site is down or something. Is there another place to get it? I need the 3.0 or < compute capability version.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## theilya

I seem to be getting 1300 error with CPU miner

as per read me

Q: I am getting the following error:

Error: Can not enable [SeLockMemoryPrivilege] privilege, error=1300
Warning: Huge Pages not available, performance may degrade

How can I fix that?

A: From StackOverflow http://stackoverflow.com/questions/39059/how-do-i-run-my-app-with-large-pages-in-windows

You will have to assign the "Lock pages in memory" privilege to any user that runs your application. This includes administrators

Select Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Local Security Policy
Select Local Policies -> User Rights Assignment
Double click "Lock pages in memory", add users and/or groups
Reboot the machine

I'm confused as to what user am I adding?
my pc username? I did that and still getting the error










EDIT: FIXED IT BY RUNNING THE PROGRAM AS ADMIN

gained 100 CPM


----------



## caenlen

cpm isn't the only good reading factor I think - my 780 1300 core is getting 206 share value / h

http://ypool.net/pts/workers_live

is where you can check - post your share value / h and gpu plus OC see what we are all getting, cause I read a 7990 only gets 141 share value / h - may be Nvidia still owns this miner after all


----------



## theilya

As I'm playing around and testing things out I noticed that my CPM from Cudaminer increases by 100-200 when I have CPU miner running simultaneously.

weird


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> cpm isn't the only good reading factor I think - my 780 1300 core is getting 206 share value / h
> 
> http://ypool.net/pts/workers_live
> 
> is where you can check - post your share value / h and gpu plus OC see what we are all getting, cause I read a 7990 only gets 141 share value / h - may be Nvidia still owns this miner after all


is share value related to CPM? ill a little confused

I get 500 for 2x 780s
75 for my CPU


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> Cards are not SLI'ed. I am using an AMD Phenon II X4 if that matters.
> 
> 480 is my first GPU in system where my display's are connected and I have the 780 as my secondary GPU for mining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With PtsGPUz0.3c I was having no issues, and I could even instruct it on what gpu to use,


I'm having this same issue. Won't work when I initiate two cards (-g 2). I just want to mine both cards like I was doing with PtsGPU.

This is what I'm starting with:

arCUDAminer_cm3.exe -u yourusername.PTS_1 -p x -m avx -g 1
pause

And I am using FX-8350 cpu, GTX-770, & GTX-550.


----------



## CroakV

Shares are how you get paid. More shares per hour, more actual PTS per hour. SPH is somewhat random though, and heavily predicated on having a lot of collisions.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csimon*
> 
> I'm having this same issue. Won't work when I initiate two cards (-g 2). I just want to mine both cards like I was doing with PtsGPU.
> 
> This is what I'm starting with:
> 
> arCUDAminer_cm3.exe -u yourusername.PTS_1 -p x -m avx -g 1
> pause
> 
> And I am using FX-8350 cpu, GTX-770, & GTX-550.


try using cudaminer.exe not the c3 one


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csimon*
> 
> I'm having this same issue. Won't work when I initiate two cards (-g 2). I just want to mine both cards like I was doing with PtsGPU.
> 
> This is what I'm starting with:
> 
> arCUDAminer_cm3.exe -u yourusername.PTS_1 -p x -m avx -g 1
> pause
> 
> And I am using FX-8350 cpu, GTX-770, & GTX-550.


First off, pretty sure you don't have AVX instructions on your AMD CPU. Use -m SSE4.

Also, you'll find it's faster not using CM3 or high performance executables, just use the regular .exe.


----------



## CroakV

Lol, just fired up my Sony VIAO S15 laptop, which has a GT640LE flashed to a GT650M. Overclocked to 1000/1000 and it's getting 200 cpm.


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> First off, pretty sure you don't have AVX instructions on your AMD CPU. Use -m SSE4.
> 
> Also, you'll find it's faster not using CM3 or high performance executables, just use the regular .exe.


Does that come from a different .zp (download)? If so, where can I get it? I was just going with what's on the OP.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> cpm isn't the only good reading factor I think - my 780 1300 core is getting 206 share value / h
> 
> http://ypool.net/pts/workers_live
> 
> is where you can check - post your share value / h and gpu plus OC see what we are all getting, cause I read a 7990 only gets 141 share value / h - may be Nvidia still owns this miner after all


That 7990 must be running the older version of the miner, the new one has shown a dramatic improvement.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csimon*
> 
> Does that come from a different .zp (download)? If so, where can I get it? I was just going with what's on the OP.


There are 4 .exe files in the zip. Just use the "arCUDAminer.exe". And replace "-m avx" with "-m sse4" in the batch file.


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> There are 4 .exe files in the zip. Just use the "arCUDAminer.exe". And replace "-m avx" with "-m sse4" in the batch file.


Mine doesn't have 4 ...mine has the one you see. And another folder for MACOSX.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csimon*
> 
> Mine doesn't have 4 ...mine has the one you see. And another folder for MACOSX.


Get the one from the author, Arcit:

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2214.0


----------



## celebro

I got a good deal on a gtx 590 which is doing 2000 col/min at stock speeds (same as oc'ed 780 ti). Together with my 780 ti this is good for up to 1.5 protoshares a day


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> cpm isn't the only good reading factor I think - my 780 1300 core is getting 206 share value / h
> 
> http://ypool.net/pts/workers_live
> 
> is where you can check - post your share value / h and gpu plus OC see what we are all getting, cause I read a 7990 only gets 141 share value / h - may be Nvidia still owns this miner after all


Since I'm new to this anyone care explain how we profit from this?
My 780 is at 220

Edit, Google is my friend.


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Get the one from the author, Arcit:
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2214.0


Thanks


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Since I'm new to this anyone care explain how we profit from this?
> My 780 is at 220
> 
> Edit, Google is my friend.


I'm seeing around 350-400 shares per hour on average (restarts reset it, and I've been dciking around with the client a lot, plus a few crashes).

350-400 SPH, 2 780Ti @ 1200/8000 using arCUDAminer.exe, 3700-4000 cpm


----------



## theilya

you can bump your Ti to 1300 easy


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> you can bump your Ti to 1300 easy


I have already, but I can run them at 1200/8000 at 1.062v, need to increase to 1.212v for a stable 1300/8000, which sucks a lot more juice, about 200w both cards combined, and brings the heat up (no biggie, still under 50c, but still).


----------



## battleaxe

So how do I mine PTS with an AMD GPU? IS there a link somewhere?


----------



## swiftypoison

getting server error in btce when trying to deposit.... anyone else getting this?


----------



## Celcius

If I start mining and making money, will I have to pay government taxes?
Also, is there any chance of the government logging IP addresses and then making people pay taxes?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> If I start mining and making money, will I have to pay government taxes?
> Also, is there any chance of the government logging IP addresses and then making people pay taxes?


I'm a CPA, not in tax practice, but I know few things.
By law you're required to report supplementary/misc income. However, i suppose it is difficult for IRS to track this income as your only so called "paper trail" is paypal


----------



## GrumpyOne

I'm trying to figure out how much more I should expect my electricity bill to be if I were to leave it on 24/7. `$.16/kwh here.


----------



## bbond007

I started on this on Friday evening following this guide and finally created 1 PTS today and ypool says it payed out 1.004 PTS but I don't see it in Bter as of yet









Pending Deposit shows nothing.
What happened?
thanks


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> I started on this on Friday evening following this guide and finally created 1 PTS today and ypool says it payed out 1.004 PTS but I don't see it in Bter as of yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pending Deposit shows nothing.
> What happened?
> thanks


Give it time. It could take hours.


----------



## fleetfeather

Not sure about others, but I think PTS is only just beginning its climb. I heard a few people are thinking of selling at the current price (around 17 USD) but I'm not sure why


----------



## BulletSponge

Okay, I have given CPU mining a shot but the program locks up at the point shown in the picture. I cannot close out the program either. While I can do anything else on the PC while the CPU miner is frozen it will not allow me to shut down or re-start either. My rig gets stuck on the "Shutting Down" window. I downloaded the Win64_Ivy Bridge file and modified it to the letter as shown in the CPU mining how to video posted by DizZz. Any ideas?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Not sure about others, but I think PTS is only just beginning its climb. I heard a few people are thinking of selling at the current price (around 17 USD) but I'm not sure why


I hope your right. I have another 780 on the way to hopefully pull 1.4 PTS daily.


----------



## fleetfeather

The AMD mining client on just launched yesterday. This first week before difficultly climbs looks exciting to me


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csimon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> There are 4 .exe files in the zip. Just use the "arCUDAminer.exe". And replace "-m avx" with "-m sse4" in the batch file.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine doesn't have 4 ...mine has the one you see. And another folder for MACOSX.
Click to expand...

Yeah the "C" version in the OP is missing some stuff. Here is a dropbox link that I believe is from the dev.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/glecca0a5srhpzt/arCUDAminer1.0c.rar

Maybe this one should be added to the OP instead.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how much more I should expect my electricity bill to be if I were to leave it on 24/7. `$.16/kwh here.


You need to know a few values first. That is, what CPM you are getting on the miner and what the TDP of your GPU is.

Go to the OP and find the "Profitability Calculator". That's where you will type in CPM and figure out your average PTS income after 24 hours. You can than check how much a PTS is currently worth via the "Current Market Prices" link, again in the OP.

Next you go to THIS site and type in your TDP for your GPU into the wattage. There is also whatever extra watage the PSU is pulling for the rest of the system but it shouldn't be too much. Thpe in your kwh rate and 24 hours for amount of time used and you have how much it will cost to run approximatley.

Last you need to compare the two prices and see how profitable it is for you.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Give it time. It could take hours.


sweet. it showed up









my first digital coin.


----------



## Tatakai All

Am I doing something wrong or does it take days to get 1 PTS mining with a 680? Are there command settings that I can use like "-H 1 -C 2 -m 1 -d 0 -l K8x32 -i 0" with cudaminer or is 1340-1350 cpm's all I'm going to get? I'm on day 3 and only have .6yadayda PTS's is this normal or I'm wasting my time?


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or does it take days to get 1 PTS mining with a 680? Are there command settings that I can use like "-H 1 -C 2 -m 1 -d 0 -l K8x32 -i 0" with cudaminer or is 1340-1350 cpm's all I'm going to get? I'm on day 3 and only have .6yadayda PTS's is this normal or I'm wasting my time?


Approx. how many hours has it been mining?

@1350 cpm, you should be earning about 0.48 PTS/day.


----------



## CroakV

Yeah, should take a couple days with a single 680 at least. I'm pulling down about 1 a day now, at around 4000 cpm.

They're meant to take long, but unlike say Doge, a full PTS is actually worth something. You're still making about 7 bucks a day at the current rate.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how much more I should expect my electricity bill to be if I were to leave it on 24/7. `$.16/kwh here.


Try to borrow a Kill-a-Watt from a friend or neighbor. You can figure out for sure how much power your card is drawing.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Try to borrow a Kill-a-Watt from a friend or neighbor. You can figure out for sure how much power your card is drawing.


Thanks, repped both of you guys, I've got it narrowed down pretty much, might even stop by Home Depot and pick one of those up since they're ~$20.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The AMD mining client on just launched yesterday. This first week before difficultly climbs looks exciting to me


Man that's what worries me. Higher difficulty = harder to mine, but higher share value.

And the fact that 90% of miners in the world have AMD GPU's, this isn't looking good for us Nvidia Users. It's like the one thing that Nvidia had on their side is also taken over by them, lol....


----------



## $ilent

Did anyone like my amd & NV quick mining guide?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Man that's what worries me. Higher difficulty = harder to mine, but higher share value.
> 
> And the fact that 90% of miners in the world have AMD GPU's, this isn't looking good for us Nvidia Users. It's like the one thing that Nvidia had on their side is also taken over by them, lol....


I don't feel so dirty about it. If NV miners are consistently developed weeks/months before the AMD equivalent, you should tend to see the biggest gains by mining with NV cards before the value skyrockets.

That being said, I'm thinking of grabbing a R9 280X or 290X with the funds I'll earn from PTS.


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Did anyone like my amd & NV quick mining guide?


I've read it. I actually need something like this, I want to put my 280x's and 770's in one mobo, but i guess there will be too much heat


----------



## $ilent

Could be an issue; I run a watercooled gtx 670 and at the moment have my 7870 in the bottom pcie slot. Its at 65% fan which keeps it around 70C. Im not sure whats max temp I should aim for with this 7870, the fans are too loud at 65%.


----------



## Shogon

Well with the value rising I'm going to try mining a bit more. With the arCUDAminer1c I'm getting almost 6300 collisions/min on my 3 Titans at 1150/7000, that system is using around 900 watts says my Kill-A-Watt, the 690 is making about 2650 a minute for 330 watts. So for around 1250 watts a day I'll be making almost 9,000 collisions a day.

Even with 0.37cents per kw/h and all the transaction fees, I may actually make profit. My only worry is the eventual taxes.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I don't feel so dirty about it. If NV miners are consistently developed weeks/months before the AMD equivalent, you should tend to see the biggest gains by mining with NV cards before the value skyrockets.
> 
> That being said, I'm thinking of grabbing a R9 280X or 290X with the funds I'll earn from PTS.


Man, we haven't even seen actual improvement from Compute 3.5 of our 780's, ti's. That should give us a good boost, but apart from archi, no one else is even taking a look at it, let alone, optimizing or building it.


----------



## $ilent

guys sorry is this has been answered, but how do we mine on AMD gpus for PTS? Is it as simple as adding code to the .bat file?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> guys sorry is this has been answered, but how do we mine on AMD gpus for PTS? Is it as simple as adding code to the .bat file?


Google is your friend, he really is.









https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.0


----------



## $ilent

I would rather trust what you guys post than guessing on googles results


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> guys sorry is this has been answered, but how do we mine on AMD gpus for PTS? Is it as simple as adding code to the .bat file?


There's a OpenCL PTS miner now. I don't think adding any arguments to your bat file will allow you to mine with the cuda miners


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Approx. how many hours has it been mining?
> 
> @1350 cpm, you should be earning about 0.48 PTS/day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Yeah, should take a couple days with a single 680 at least. I'm pulling down about 1 a day now, at around 4000 cpm.
> 
> They're meant to take long, but unlike say Doge, a full PTS is actually worth something. You're still making about 7 bucks a day at the current rate.


Hmmm.. Today marks the 3rd day of 24/7 mining and I'm currently only at .8851. Doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## dolcolax

interesting might as well put my old 6850 to good use lol. i found some bnew 760's for $240. good value for 2000 more cpm. thing is 270x are almost at the same price.


----------



## swiftypoison

Soooo..

I went to best buy and picked up another 770 to test for the next 15 days (return period). Doing about 2600 cpm at the moment on 1200/8500 on both


----------



## dolcolax

whats your settings? and which miner? i cant get past 1000cpm on arcuda.


----------



## Caldeio

Man AMD is ruining this lol We need a Nvidia Cuda ONLY miner!

I get 1530 with my GTX770 1280/8412-PtsGPUz0.3c 3%fee









tomorrow I'll have my third coin, prices went up high today, and BTC went down so good time for all. I'm thinking it's still gonna peak really high especially with AMD in the game. Maybe back to 30$ again?

when I run yam for cpu mining of PTS, my gtx gets unstable and i gotta go a bin down but metis coins use more resouces and gets cpu hotter but is fine and I can go to my max clock if i wanted? I get 150c/m for PTS or 850k/hashs for MTC.....which is better?

Anyone know what an ASUS GTX550 ti gets?


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Man amd is ruining this lol We need a Nvidia Cuda ONLY miner!
> I get 1530 with my GTX770 1280/8412
> tomorrow I'll have my third coin, prices went up high today, and BTC went down so good time for all. I'm thinking it's still gonna peak really high especially with AMD in the game. Maybe back to 30$ again?
> 
> Anyone know what an ASUS GTX550 ti gets?


My 560 Ti gets 680CPM so you're looking at maybe 340CPM. Test and see.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> My 560 Ti gets 680CPM so you're looking at maybe 340CPM. Test and see.


What miner are you using and stock clocks??


----------



## $ilent

Your cpm seems low caldeio, my 670 is at 1450


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Man AMD is ruining this lol We need a Nvidia Cuda ONLY miner!
> 
> I get 1530 with my GTX770 1280/8412-PtsGPUz0.3c 3%fee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow I'll have my third coin, prices went up high today, and BTC went down so good time for all. I'm thinking it's still gonna peak really high especially with AMD in the game. Maybe back to 30$ again?
> 
> when I run yam for cpu mining of PTS, my gtx gets unstable and i gotta go a bin down but metis coins use more resouces and gets cpu hotter but is fine and I can go to my max clock if i wanted? I get 150c/m for PTS or 850k/hashs for MTC.....which is better?
> 
> Anyone know what an ASUS GTX550 ti gets?


MTC is definitely better in the cpu mining regard, I'd let the GPU take care of PTS.


----------



## bbond007

I'm getting like

2200 on FX 8320 - 32GB win 2GTX 760 GPUs 2GB.
930 on i7 3770 - 16GB with one GTX 660 TI 2GB
220 on i7 720QM - 8GB with GTX 460m 1.5GB


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Your cpm seems low caldeio, my 670 is at 1450


Wow that's high? Are you using the new arcuda miner? I'm gonna test it now.EDIT doesn't work, my processor doesn't support avx and sse4 works, but crashed on the next step. I think it's just this version of arcuda, cus I remember it worked before but i got less c/m's

EVERYONE!! try to post your miner and all related specs that aren't in your sig rigs please. This can help a lot!


----------



## $ilent

No im using the pts 0.3? I think it is miner. Its the first one that was posted in thia thread.

Ita clocked at 1293/3700


----------



## killer-x

Opinions on 2 580s vs 2 760s as far as PTS/day? Looking to make 1 pts/day or so.

Currently pulling 970 CPM and 105 shares/hour on a 460 and 560 stock clocks. Only pulling .25 pts/day


----------



## $ilent

Im guessing a 760 will get around 40% mpre cpm


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> Opinions on 2 580s vs 2 760s as far as PTS/day? Looking to make 1 pts/day or so.
> 
> Currently pulling 970 CPM and 105 shares/hour on a 460 and 560 stock clocks. Only pulling .25 pts/day


the 2 760s get bout 2150

I overclocked the GPU/RAM 128/428 and CPM did not increase, however rounds per second went from 5.0 to 5.7

don't know what that means









also power usage increased about 40watt with the OC.


----------



## yanks8981

Non overclocked 4770K getting 215 CPM right now using 6 threads on top of my 1948 CPM for my 780. My 2nd 780 will be coming on Wednesday!


----------



## theilya

im getting 400 with 4770k at 4.5ghz


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> im getting 400 with 4770k at 4.5ghz












I haven't really had a need to OC my processor to this point, and the time it would take to get it up and stable wouldn't be worth the extra 150 CPM since my entire rig would be down as I did so. I just added this in because its easy and a little extra, but will probably stop it once my 2nd 780 arrives.


----------



## ghostrider85

how do you mine with a CPU?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> how do you mine with a CPU?


It's on the original post, scroll down to the second youtube video.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> how do you mine with a CPU?


You'll be facepalming once you look at the OP a little closer.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> You'll be facepalming once you look at the OP a little closer.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> EVERYONE!! try to post your miner and all related specs that aren't in your sig rigs please. This can help a lot!


3570k - stock clocks
8gb Samsung RAM 1600 9-9-9-21
EVGA 780 SC - stock clocks

arcudaminer1c cm_3
~1940-1970 CPM
sv/h ~225

Huge difference by switching to arcuda from the original posted.

Old November 2013 331.82 driver.


----------



## lynxxyarly

The pool FEELS like it's gotten a lot harder the past 24 hours...Not sure what's going on. My actual PTS and unconfirmed PTS are moving SO SLOW. My mining hasn't changed in 48 hours straight nonstop so not sure what's goin on :/

Anyone else feeling it has gotten harder. Maybe I'm just getting super unlucky in finding coins.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> EVERYONE!! try to post your miner and all related specs that aren't in your sig rigs please. This can help a lot!


Intel i7 2700k @ 4.8ghz & 6 threads & 1024mb - 225 CPM
2 x Intel Xeon E5 2660 @ 2.3ghz & 1024mb - 950 CPM
MSI GTX 680 Lightning @ 1228/3500 - 1435 CPM (PtsGPUz0.3c)


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> The pool FEELS like it's gotten a lot harder the past 24 hours...Not sure what's going on. My actual PTS and unconfirmed PTS are moving SO SLOW. My mining hasn't changed in 48 hours straight nonstop so not sure what's goin on :/
> 
> Anyone else feeling it has gotten harder. Maybe I'm just getting super unlucky in finding coins.


ha! i thought it was just me. usually Id have almost another coin by now, but today i only got 35%, thats with almost the same mining time as before


----------



## bbond007

GTX 660 TI = 905 CPM
GTX 760 * 2 = 2427 CPM
Intel i7 3770 = 203 nCPM
AMD FX 8320 @ 4000MHZ = 190 230 CPM

I'm using the generic bdver1 x64 windows bin from the OP link for the CPU miner on the AMD FX.

the CPU usage is real strange on the FX. is a pattern like 100% all CPU's for 5 seconds, then 0% for 10 seconds or so, so I'm guessing the FX has more potential if I get it tuned. The i7 3770 is pegged at 100% usage.


----------



## lester007

GTX 670 = 1420CPM (160SPH) using ptsgpuz v3
= 1000CPM (120SPH) using arcudaminer c.








i7 4930k = 350CPM (40SPH) 8threads 512m

arcuda is better with titans and 780's and ti's for what i see in the thread


----------



## dougb62

GTX 660 *2 = 1410 CPM
arCUDAminer e

First day running here, so not at all sure what's up yet. Unfortunately, the BGB started tonight, and i have stopped the mining for a couple of days.

I don't have an accurate figure for overall time run today, but I'd guesstimate about 3.5 - 4.5 hrs. Have 0.116 for that time - sound about right??

Looking forward to the BGB getting over, so I can look more into this. Always had an interest in mining, but this is my first try.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> GTX 660 *2 = 1410 CPM
> arCUDAminer e
> 
> First day running here, so not at all sure what's up yet. Unfortunately, the BGB started tonight, and i have stopped the mining for a couple of days.
> 
> I don't have an accurate figure for overall time run today, but I'd guesstimate about 3.5 - 4.5 hrs. Have 0.116 for that time - sound about right??
> 
> Looking forward to the BGB getting over, so I can look more into this. Always had an interest in mining, but this is my first try.


You should be getting a little more, what miner are you running?


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> The pool *FEELS* like it's gotten a lot harder the past 24 hours...Not sure what's going on. My actual PTS and unconfirmed PTS are moving SO SLOW. My mining hasn't changed in 48 hours straight nonstop so not sure what's goin on :/


Left to watch the Superbowl, came back, unconfirmed points keep on accumulating but the total hasn't moved really, interedasting.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> You should be getting a little more, what miner are you running?


arCUDAminer1.0e


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Left to watch the Superbowl, came back, unconfirmed points keep on accumulating but the total hasn't moved really, interedasting.


Takes as long as 12 hours for a block to clear confirmation.


----------



## ItisMe

i5 4670k @ 3.8ghz & 3 threads 512mb - 215 CPM
GTX 760 Ref @ 1241/3366 - 1195 CPM 0.3c


----------



## Ali Man

@Diz, how about charting people and their values on the front page........


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Takes as long as 12 hours for a block to clear confirmation.


It's just something unusual for myself, balance has not risen in 12 or so hours, few hours after implementing the new miner....


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> It's just something unusual for myself, balance has not risen in 12 or so hours, few hours after implementing the new miner....


It depends on the block. Ypool is quite slow in this case. Mine takes a good 2-3 days before the unconfirmed is completely cleared up.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Hope I'm just overreacting, it was extremely fast before. The unconfirmed never trailed by much


----------



## Caldeio

everything is slow. the ypool app says I make .1 coin a day now? uh oh, difficulty estimater on front page is lower now too. did they raise the difficulty early?

got 340 on the 550ti, thats stock clocks.


----------



## theilya

i still get 500 shares value per hour with my setup


----------



## lynxxyarly

I think the pool difficulty got harder and spiked up OR a lot of people stopped mining at once in the past 24+ hours...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> EVERYONE!! try to post your miner and all related specs that aren't in your sig rigs please. This can help a lot!


Miners: 2xgtx680m @ 954/1125 - 1000cpm each. Using PtsGPUz 0.3c


----------



## Osea23

It seems the pool difficulty has stayed around the same but the number of people mining has increased by 40,000+. There's usually only 60,000 at one point in ypool, but there are almost 100,000 right now.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> It seems the pool difficulty has stayed around the same but the number of people mining has increased by 40,000+. There's usually only 60,000 at one point in ypool, but there are almost 100,000 right now.


So with more miners..shouldnt we (in theory) be solving blocks *faster*?


----------



## BulletSponge

What exactly does it mean "when a block is found"? What is a block? What is the reward for finding a block (value in either shares or PTS)?


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> So with more miners..shouldnt we (in theory) be solving blocks *faster*?


The reason for the huge jump in miners seems to be the new Open CL version of the miner for PTS, which makes it profitable for AMD mining...

Expect a drop in prices if the number I am seeing right now are true.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> What exactly does it mean "when a block is found"? What is a block? What is the reward for finding a block (value in either shares or PTS)?


A block is the unit that's being mined. When a block is "solved", the miner accounts involved in solving the problem are reward with a portion of the block value, and that's determined by the amount of shares divided by the amount of miners. Shares are accumulated when you successfully solve a portion of the block.

Once a block is solved and your percentage of the payout is calculated, it goes to "unconfirmed". Unconfirmed blocks need 150 confirmations that they are correctly solved before your percentage goes to "confirmed". Confirming blocks is part of what every miner is doing, by the way.

Take a look at the "Stats" section on ypool.net, study what's going on there. You'll find that most blocks are worth a bit over 15 PTS at the moment, and most people only get a few hundredth of a PTS or less (to be expected when you have to split ~15 PTS amongst 60,000-100,000 miners).

The fear of AMD miners showing up in massive numbers is that more miners mean less shares per miner (but blocks solve faster). But at a certain pre-determined point based on the amount of coins mined, the difficulty of solving a block will go up...and up...and up, meaning less and less payout over the same time period. Hopefully, with increased difficulty and increased rarity, the cost of the coin goes up as well, but there's no guarantee that will happen.


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> The reason for the huge jump in miners seems to be the new Open CL version of the miner for PTS, which makes it profitable for AMD mining...
> 
> Expect a drop in prices if the number I am seeing right now are true.


Is nothing off-limits to AMD farms? I thought I finally found a crypto I could mine decently with a single GTX 670.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> The reason for the huge jump in miners seems to be the new Open CL version of the miner for PTS, which makes it profitable for AMD mining...
> 
> Expect a drop in prices if the number I am seeing right now are true.


You're also seeing the end of the weekend in Asia and Europe...people are back at work and not surfing/*******/torrenting/gaming with their home rigs so they turn their part-time miners back on. And some of those people are surely switching their (illicit or not) office machines to PTS.


----------



## Shogon

I'm glad you wrote that Croak, I was going to ask something similar but you pretty much answered all my questions about it:thumb:. Reason is I guess I found a block earlier or something.

It's also pretty nuts how the round can last for any length of time, rounds ranging from 20+ minutes to even just 1.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> You're also seeing the end of the weekend in Asia and Europe...people are back at work and not surfing/*******/torrenting/gaming with their home rigs so they turn their part-time miners back on. *And some of those people are surely switching their (illicit or not) office machines to PTS.*


Funny you should say that, I have a friend working at a hospital CPU mining on 20+ of their PC's right now.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> You're also seeing the end of the weekend in Asia and Europe...people are back at work and not surfing/*******/torrenting/gaming with their home rigs so they turn their part-time miners back on. And some of those people are surely switching their (illicit or not) office machines to PTS.


Not really true as on an average ypool has around 60k miners on PTS. Been mining PTS for more than a month and have not seen those number move a lot higher than approx 60k. Today its waaaaay higher.


----------



## fleetfeather

Mining devices: 1x GPU

CPU: 4770k @ stock
RAM: 2x4gb @ stock 1333mhz
GPU: EVGA 780Ti Classified @ (1060-1230)/1900*
* core clock varies depending on temps, memory clock is constant

Mining client: ArCudaminer.exe
Version: 1.0e
CPM: 2050

(Version 1.0c pulls 1990CPM for me)

Pool: ypool
S/Hour: ~230


----------



## $ilent

thanks guys for the AMD openCL post, got my 7870 installed in about 30 seconds, no trouble even though im mining on gtx 670 too! Currently looking at just shy of 1200 cpm at 1200core/1200mem


----------



## Ali Man

It's pretty soon gonna cross the 100K mark, gear up guys!, now's the time for full speed!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It's pretty soon gonna cross the 100K mark, gear up guys!, now's the time for full speed!


You got that right!

im at 3700cpm now with my 670/7870/7850.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> You got that right!
> 
> im at 3700cpm now with my 670/7870/7850.


5600 cpm here, 3x 780's, really need a couple more gpu's!


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It's pretty soon gonna cross the 100K mark, gear up guys!, now's the time for full speed!


100K of what?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> 100K of what?


Workers!

Imagine the average being 50-60K and now, just as mentioned before, 40K more, boom!

Just saw it drop to 33K from 90K, whaaa?


----------



## $ilent

It says there are 85k workers on my screen.

I think 7870 will be sweet spot for this, they do about 1300cpm, so about same as a gtx 670.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Workers!
> 
> Imagine the average being 50-60K and now, just as mentioned before, 40K more, boom!
> 
> Just saw it drop to 33K from 90K, whaaa?


I guess I am unsure what that means. I have only been doing this for a few days









What PSU are you using for your 780s? I'd say theres a 10% chance that this goes so well I want to order a 3rd GPU someday.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> It says there are 85k workers on my screen.
> 
> I think 7870 will be sweet spot for this, they do about 1300cpm, so about same as a gtx 670.


Yea, now it's back again, weird how it went that low for a bit.

Correct, 7870 or 270x for low-end cards. The prob just is, you need a mobo with many slots or many mobos and more cards to take advantage of this...

But 280x gives the best performance for its price in the entire range, currently...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I guess I am unsure what that means. I have only been doing this for a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What PSU are you using for your 780s? I'd say theres a 10% chance that this goes so well I want to order a 3rd GPU someday.


Well, it's like the more the invest, the quicker you get it back. With mining, it's pretty much always been like that.

I'm running a single 750W for two 780's and one on a 660. Have room for another, but need a riser now....


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I guess I am unsure what that means. I have only been doing this for a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What PSU are you using for your 780s? I'd say theres a 10% chance that this goes so well I want to order a 3rd GPU someday.


Only 10%? That seems low


----------



## wholeeo

I'm a bit over 9000 cpm wtih my sig rig and 2x 290x mining rig.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Only 10%? That seems low


My wife doesnt really know about the 2nd 780 I just bought. I don't want to risk the 3rd until I have the 2nd paid for







. Theres also the complications of a new PSU and GPU temps on air when going with a 3rd card as well. I am too new to mining to know how profitable this will be for me, but as long as it makes me money, I'lll continue to do it and invest some back into it. Maybe a 3rd would fit into my Storm Trooper with a riser as long as I leave the side of my case off. All that hot air would make my PC a sauna.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm a bit over 9000 cpm wtih my sig rig and 2x 290x mining rig.


Could you share your earnings per day, if you've figured it out?

So you're saying 2x 780's and 2x 290x's ?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm a bit over 9000 cpm wtih my sig rig and 2x 290x mining rig.


Nice, im guessing ~2500 per 290x and then 2000 per 780?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> My wife doesnt really know about the 2nd 780 I just bought. I don't want to risk the 3rd until I have the 2nd paid for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Theres also the complications of a new PSU and GPU temps on air when going with a 3rd card as well. I am too new to mining to know how profitable this will be for me, but as long as it makes me money, I'lll continue to do it and invest some back into it. Maybe a 3rd would fit into my Storm Trooper with a riser as long as I leave the side of my case off. All that hot air would make my PC a sauna.


Fair point, I was only joking saying "only 10%"









PTS was over $30 not long ago, now its just under $15, but its still on the up as it was only $10 like a week ago.

Does anyone know if gpuz has a glitch in it for VRM monitoring? I have a 7870 in this pc and the vrm stays around 60C then flashes to like 250C for a second then back down...


----------



## archit12

Okay, I am back now.

Any problems with arCUDA anyone?


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> Okay, I am back now.
> 
> Any problems with arCUDA anyone?


No problem, but a question, if I may - Which ver. should I be running? Had someone tell me my CPM was a bit low earlier, they asked which miner I was running, and I told them arCUDAminer1.0e - didn't get any feedback to that, so I' thought I'd throw it out to you. (or at you...







)

GTX 660 *2 = 1410 CPM


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Could you share your earnings per day, if you've figured it out?
> 
> So you're saying 2x 780's and 2x 290x's ?


Main Rig 2x 780s 1x 660 = 4250 CPM

Mining Rig 2x 290x = 5000 CPM give or take.

I did the math, if everything goes according to plan I should be making 3.25 PTS per day which at current value is about $50 bucks a day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Nice, im guessing ~2500 per 290x and then 2000 per 780?


Pretty much. Switched the mining rig over from Doge as it uses 200W less or so mining PTS.


----------



## fragamemnon

Hello thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Could you share your earnings per day, if you've figured it out?
> 
> So you're saying 2x 780's and 2x 290x's ?
> 
> 
> 
> Main Rig 2x 780s 1x 660 = 4250 CPM
> 
> Mining Rig 2x 290x = 5000 CPM give or take.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Nice, im guessing ~2500 per 290x and then 2000 per 780?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much. Switched the mining rig over from Doge as it uses 200W less or so mining PTS.
Click to expand...

Hm.. You should be getting more from the 290Xs - what are your clocks, and which miner are you running?
I'm getting 2625-2630CPM on a single R9 290 (non-X).


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> Okay, I am back now.
> 
> Any problems with arCUDA anyone?


No sir, all engines are go for now!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Hello thread.
> Hm.. You should be getting more from the 290Xs - what are your clocks, and which miner are you running?
> I'm getting 2625-2630CPM on a single R9 290 (non-X).


I'm running version 0.2 of this miner,

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=7f0782a2da06d7dafd078b7743248fb8&topic=2598.0

Current clocks are 1100/1400. 13.12 WHQL drivers. Wonder if I'd get better rates on Windows 7 since the mining rig is on Windows Server 2008 R2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> Okay, I am back now.
> 
> Any problems with arCUDA anyone?


Works great. I'm wondering if I should switch my 660 to a different miner or run it under its own process separate from the 780s?


----------



## archit12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> No problem, but a question, if I may - Which ver. should I be running? Had someone tell me my CPM was a bit low earlier, they asked which miner I was running, and I told them arCUDAminer1.0e - didn't get any feedback to that, so I' thought I'd throw it out to you. (or at you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> GTX 660 *2 = 1410 CPM


It's really strange with my miners, I would say try all of them but 1.0c normal works fastest for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> No sir, all engines are go for now!


Thanks for the update, you did good!


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Hello thread.
> Hm.. You should be getting more from the 290Xs - what are your clocks, and which miner are you running?
> I'm getting 2625-2630CPM on a single R9 290 (non-X).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running version 0.2 of this miner,
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=7f0782a2da06d7dafd078b7743248fb8&topic=2598.0
> 
> Current clocks are 1100/1400. 13.12 WHQL drivers. Wonder if I'd get better rates on Windows 7 since the mining rig is on Windows Server 2008 R2.
Click to expand...

Ah, so it is the clocks mainly. I'm using the same miner, GPU @ 1200MHz and mem @ 1557MHz.
Under Win8.

In theory, Server 2008 ≥ Windows 7 in terms of performance.


----------



## BulletSponge

Okay, so today I am ordering a new GPU for my daughters rig which will be mining approximately 18 hours a day (when she is not using it herself). With a firm budget of $250 for a new card should I get a 760 or R9-270X? I had originally been dead set on a 760 but since AMD has caught up on PTS mining should I go with the 270X as it would allow me to mine a bit of scrypt should Nvidia PTS mining prove unprofitable in the near future?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Okay, so today I am ordering a new GPU for my daughters rig which will be mining approximately 18 hours a day (when she is not using it herself). With a firm budget of $250 for a new card should I get a 760 or R9-270X? I had originally been dead set on a 760 but since AMD has caught up on PTS mining should I go with the 270X as it would allow me to mine a bit of scrypt should Nvidia PTS mining prove unprofitable in the near future?


I would still pick the R9-270... If you can find a non-X, it is for the better. The only difference between the two are clock speeds...which you can manually adjust.









Unless it's the Toxic... The 270X toxic is sexy. But then again, that would depend on her computer case.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Okay, so today I am ordering a new GPU for my daughters rig which will be mining approximately 18 hours a day (when she is not using it herself). With a firm budget of $250 for a new card should I get a 760 or R9-270X? I had originally been dead set on a 760 but since AMD has caught up on PTS mining should I go with the 270X as it would allow me to mine a bit of scrypt should Nvidia PTS mining prove unprofitable in the near future?


If you're leaning towards both sides, then 270x is your best bet.

Otherwise, a 680 in the price for Nvidia would be great.


----------



## $ilent

Hi Frag









@Bullet, id go 270x personally so that you can go ltc, etc if worse comes to worse.


----------



## dougb62

I went through the thread over on bitShares, and can't seem to find a link to 1.0c - anyone have it?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> I went through the thread over on bitShares, and can't seem to find a link to 1.0c - anyone have it?


Its in the original post.

https://mega.co.nz/#!JVpnjRAS!byuWd6ii-XiyOfx8NCw2fJAkyK4l1IjfzZgM2RFLQnI


----------



## archit12

All the older versions are still up on my dropbox. If anyone wants I re paste the links


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I would still pick the R9-270... If you can find a non-X, it is for the better. The only difference between the two are clock speeds...which you can manually adjust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it's the Toxic... The 270X toxic is sexy. But then again, that would depend on her computer case.


Unfortunately the 270x Toxic is an inch too long for her case. The Sapphire R9-270X Dual-X is available for $249 , same cost as the EVGA GTX 760 SC. I'm looking at reviews now and trying to make a decision.

Edit-Amazon lists the PowerColor DEVIL R9 270X for $229 but it is out of stock ATM, figures.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Its in the original post.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!JVpnjRAS!byuWd6ii-XiyOfx8NCw2fJAkyK4l1IjfzZgM2RFLQnI


Thank you very much!


----------



## Outlawed

So after a few days of mining PTS, the whole mining phenomenon has defiantly peaked my interest. I'm thinking about maybe investing in some more hardware for it but I'm still a bit skeptical. Hopefully you guys can help me out with some questions here.

First, I would be curious to hear an educated guess on what will happen to PTS in the future. I know AMD is now jumping on board and the workers have almost doubled in the past day or two on the ypool. What exactly does that mean to us Nvidia miners on the ypool? Will our income go down? Is it most likely to quickly become unprofitable to us?

I'm currently getting ~$20 a day and only using ~$2 in power which seems like a hell of a deal, especially once those days turn to weeks, and weeks to months. Is PTS the only cyrpto currency that allows anywhere near this income on Nvidia GPUs? Also if PTS changes, how prevalent is it to find another cyrpto currency to mine with similar results in income? And if I'm going down that route, would I be better in investing in say 290x even though I already have two 780s mining?

Thanks!

Also for anyone interested, there is a site that offers rent to buy GPUs. If you have the $ to drop on a full priced GPU then it's *NOT* the way to go since they get a $100-200 cut after the 12 month payment period.

If you don't however it might be a option to look into. It would be a investment like anything else, with the risk and benefits. For example, a 290x is $79 a month. At current PTS prices you could make that back in just over 5 days mining. Now that all relies on what the value of the PTS continues to be. There always other crypto currencies out there too but not sure how prevalent profit is usually. That's one of things I was actually asking about above.


----------



## Ali Man

Now that is a good question. The way I see it, I always like buying stuff on deals, so that, even if everything goes south, it wont rape us when we sell the hardware.

My next 780 purchase would be entirely through the mining profit......


----------



## DarkTech

Can someone tell me how many CPM a GTX 580 can do?
I'm thinking about getting one for about 100€


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkTech*
> 
> Can someone tell me how many CPM a GTX 580 can do?
> I'm thinking about getting one for about 100€


1000 cpm on stock, can definitely do more, but it drinks electricity.


----------



## CroakV

GTX 550Ti 1GB, stock clocks, PTSGpuZ03
340 CPM, 43 SPH.

EDIT: Typo.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Now that is a good question. The way I see it, I always like buying stuff on deals, so that, even if everything goes south, it wont rape us when we sell the hardware.
> 
> My next 780 purchase would be entirely through the mining profit......


So you're obviously making profit. There has to be some kind of way to keep track of everything and decide what will be most profitable to you. I'm under the assumption that jumping on new currency that seems like it might take off is one of the major factors. Even so, I still see people mining Dodge and all sorts of other currencies so obviously multiple currencies are reaping gains for the miners.

Really all it comes down to for me is one major question. If I negate the initial parts, how likely is it to continue getting a decent profit off of mining cyrpto currencies after power? Here's another quick repeat question but never answered. Is PTS really just a rare find or have other currencies had similar income (for AMD or Nvidia)?

Also isn't this the first decent Nvidia miner and it's already being taken over by AMD? Just curious on why you would go for another 780 if that's the case.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Now that is a good question. The way I see it, I always like buying stuff on deals, so that, even if everything goes south, it wont rape us when we sell the hardware.
> 
> My next 780 purchase would be entirely through the mining profit......
> 
> 
> 
> So you're obviously making profit. There has to be some kind of way to keep track of everything and decide what will be most profitable to you. I'm under the assumption that jumping on new currency that seems like it might take off is one of the major factors. Even so, I still see people mining Dodge and all sorts of other currencies so obviously multiple currencies are reaping gains for the miners.
> 
> If I negate the initial parts, how likely is it to continue getting a decent profit off of mining cyrpto currencies after power?
> 
> Also isn't this the first decent Nvidia miner and it's already being taken over by AMD? Just curious on why you would go for another 780 if that's the case.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm very nervous about investing any money in nvidia as far as mining goes. Seems like a bad idea unless we see something come out that amd can'rt mine. Thought this was the one.


----------



## CroakV

Here's one you can get into early that actually looks pretty legit and will be on ypool:

http://www.riecoin.com/


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Okay, so today I am ordering a new GPU for my daughters rig which will be mining approximately 18 hours a day (when she is not using it herself). With a firm budget of $250 for a new card should I get a 760 or R9-270X? I had originally been dead set on a 760 but since AMD has caught up on PTS mining should I go with the 270X as it would allow me to mine a bit of scrypt should Nvidia PTS mining prove unprofitable in the near future?


Now you've got me wondering, what does a r9 270 pull as far as cpm and shares/hour?


----------



## drka0tic

Mining devices: 1x GPU

CPU: 2500k @ 4.6Ghz
RAM: 2x4gb @ stock 1600mhz
GPU: EVGA 680 @ 1066/1802

Mining client: PtsGPUz0.3c
CPM: 1380-1420

Pool: ypool
S/Hour: ~150

I think we should start a google spreadsheet to log in all our stats in one easy to reference location. Does anyone have a template we can use?

tia


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Here's one you can get into early that actually looks pretty legit and will be on ypool:
> 
> http://www.riecoin.com/


I

I got onto metiscoin early and zero returns till date. Not that I got much, but still, it was a week worth of mining


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Here's one you can get into early that actually looks pretty legit and will be on ypool:
> 
> http://www.riecoin.com/


So was I right in assuming that new currencies that might take off are one of the best ways to make profit with mining (assuming they actually take off)?

Still have a few unanswered questions in my last post but that was one of them.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Here's one you can get into early that actually looks pretty legit and will be on ypool:
> 
> http://www.riecoin.com/


Will this favor Nvidia or AMD when launched?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Will this favor Nvidia or AMD when launched?


It's a mystery since they won't be releasing any mining software before launch day, but since it's SHA256 and not Scrypt, you can expect ASIC miners to do well. Which means get in early and get as much as you can while it's still possible to CPU/GPU mine, then sit back and let the ASIC miners and GPU farms pump difficulty and hopefully value.


----------



## CroakV

Here's another one launching in a couple days:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=438150.0


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> It's a mystery since they won't be releasing any mining software before launch day, but since it's SHA256 and not Scrypt, you can expect ASIC miners to do well. Which means get in early and get as much as you can while it's still possible to CPU/GPU mine, then sit back and let the ASIC miners and GPU farms pump difficulty and hopefully value.


Is it worth mining these and stopping PTS? I sold my 7970 because I said i would never mine and went with a 780 because the cost to upgrade was low because of how high I could sell my 7970. Now that I see I can make some money with my 780, i decided why not, and bought a 2nd. If mining crashed tomorrow and nothing had value, the worst I would be out is the money for my 780, which I'm fine with. I'd like to at least make enough money to pay for it, but once thats done, I am all about high risk mining because I have nothing to lose. I don't see this as a huge money maker where I want to buy 15 290Xs, but If i can make a decent slush fund for upgrades and toys, thats my goal.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Here's another one launching in a couple days:
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=438150.0


Hmm, problem for us is...
Quote:


> GPU parallelization of Keccak is possible but currently does not exist for mining with our implementation of SHA-3.


But this is a good sign, right?
Quote:


> Q: Can I buy MaxCoin from you?
> A: Nope! I don't have any yet. Zero percent premine


----------



## DarkTech

I saw on Linus Tech Tips a while ago that we only need pci x1 for mining is that true? and it only applies for amd gpus or Nvidia also?


----------



## lester007

bandwidth doesnt matter in mining i guess ?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Mining devices: 1x GPU
> 
> CPU: 2500k @ 4.6Ghz
> RAM: 2x4gb @ stock 1600mhz
> GPU: EVGA 680 @ 1066/1802
> 
> Mining client: PtsGPUz0.3c
> CPM: 1380-1420
> 
> Pool: ypool
> S/Hour: ~150
> 
> I think we should start a google spreadsheet to log in all our stats in one easy to reference location. Does anyone have a template we can use?
> 
> tia


This is the template! It's nice

I'm gonna switch to one of those new coins from metiscoins and see what happens.


----------



## theilya

can someone recommend me a TRI -SLI board? I currently have ROG HERO and thought about switching to ROG Maximus , but apparently its for TRI CROSSFIRE.
I'm looking for high quality board for my main rig.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I
> 
> I got onto metiscoin early and zero returns till date. Not that I got much, but still, it was a week worth of mining


isnt metiscoin cpu only?


----------



## Outlawed

Well if anyone could at least answer me this, that would be greatley appreciated. Are two 780s and a 290 or 290x considered to be a profitable in the mining world?

How would a 290/x work in my system? There is space but the primary card is a 780. A bit of research tends to point out it working for mining but wouldn't the dual drivers make things funky?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> can someone recommend me a TRI -SLI board? I currently have ROG HERO and thought about switching to ROG Maximus , but apparently its for TRI CROSSFIRE.
> I'm looking for high quality board for my main rig.


what cpu socket?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> what cpu socket?


1150


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 1150


If you are mining the board does not have to be SLI compatible.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> If you are mining the board does not have to be SLI compatible.


its for my main rig so Ill be also gaming and doing work on that computer.
I already have 2 780s and wanted to add third one for mining, I know I can use the 1.0 slot, but why spend $450 on a GPU and not get any benefits for gaming


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> its for my main rig so Ill be also gaming and doing work on that computer.
> I already have 2 780s and wanted to add third one for mining, I know I can use the 1.0 slot, but why spend $450 on a GPU and not get any benefits for gaming


Honestly you wont see any advantage to adding a 3rd card in x16 slot for gaming. 2 way SLI is by far the best optimized.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Well if anyone could at least answer me this, that would be greatley appreciated. Are two 780s and a 290 or 290x considered to be a profitable in the mining world?
> 
> How would a 290/x work in my system? There is space but the primary card is a 780. A bit of research tends to point out it working for mining but wouldn't the dual drivers make things funky?


yes it can work you would just have to make sure the drivers work well together.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Well if anyone could at least answer me this, that would be greatley appreciated. Are two 780s and a 290 or 290x considered to be a profitable in the mining world?
> 
> How would a 290/x work in my system? There is space but the primary card is a 780. A bit of research tends to point out it working for mining but wouldn't the dual drivers make things funky?


My only funky issues come when I try to span Surround/Eyefinity on different resolution monitors.









But first: spanning multi-display setup is not very common
And second: spanning a virtual desktop with _different_ monitors is quite uncommon.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> My only funky issues come when I try to span Surround/Eyefinity on different resolution monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first: spanning multi-display setup is not very common
> And second: spanning a virtual desktop with _different_ monitors is quite uncommon.


Well I have my 780 hooked up to my overclocked 1440p monitor and then use the TV in my room as a secondary monitor at 1080p. I would like to have all the graphical processing for the system kept entirely on the 780 (that's the only card that's in this system currently). The AMD card would strictly be used for mining. Is that possible to do without funkiness?

Edit: Actually, thinking about picking up two of THESE instead. Seems cheaper while providing close to 290 results. So how about the same situation except I want to run two amd 270s JUST mining. Still doable?


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

1. Anyone know if its ok to run 780 ti reference at 100% fan speed all day (8-10) hours for mining?

2. Can you cpu mine and gpu mine at the same time and is it worth it?

3. What are some good settings as far as power saving to do whilst mining?

Thanks for this guide.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> My only funky issues come when I try to span Surround/Eyefinity on different resolution monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first: spanning multi-display setup is not very common
> And second: spanning a virtual desktop with _different_ monitors is quite uncommon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have my 780 hooked up to my overclocked 1440p monitor and then use the TV in my room as a secondary monitor at 1080p. I would like to have all the graphical processing for the system kept entirely on the 780 (that's the only card that's in this system currently). The AMD card would strictly be used for mining. Is that possible to do without funkiness?
Click to expand...

Yes. _*However*_,
Do keep one thing in mind.

If your AMD GPU gives issues when nothing is plugged to it (read: no control and no temp report via cgminer), you will need to enable a display of sorts - using a dummy plug or a dummy connection to one of your monitors.
Then this display will be considered active and the output of both GPUs need to be synchronized in order to be displayed (to avoid issues when you move windows across displays, for example). And within this lies the possible issue - if you farm at an intensity that would cause desktop stutter, it will transit onto the NVidia-rendered display(s) as well.
It's because of how the software architecture works... eventually all would be pushed out through the AMD GPU, even though it isn't rendered by it.

I still haven't conducted further issue on what exactly causes the odd behaviour on the AMD card's part when nothing is plugged to it. Some people report this issue, others don't.
If I come up with anything, though, I will make sure to report it. Still, be wary of this issue!


----------



## Hukkel

I am confused over the miners now. 10 pages back suddenly there was a scam about o.3c and a new miner software people started using.
Which software is best for a pair of 670s? Is that what having 3.0 or lower and 3.5 is about?


----------



## BulletSponge

Be careful with your trades on BTer guys. My last deposit from ypool was finally confirmed and now another pending deposit in the same amount is showing on my account page. If this happens to you don't double dip as it may get your account banned. I am leaving that deposit alone if it somehow gets confirmed to my account.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> 1. Anyone know if its ok to run 780 ti reference at 100% fan speed all day (8-10) hours for mining?
> 
> 2. Can you cpu mine and gpu mine at the same time and is it worth it?
> 
> 3. What are some good settings as far as power saving to do whilst mining?
> 
> Thanks for this guide.


I ran my reference 780 ti the same way, except that the gpu was under water, and right after a week, it fried. You can run both miners at the same time, but you'll probably need to limit some threads or cores, to feed the gpu miner.

For power saving, you can flash your card using skyn3ts bios here on ocn and underclock the vcore, depending upon your desired clock speed, which would decrease your overall power consumption. But for mining PTS, it shouldn't be much of an issue due to the nature of the miner.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I ran my reference 780 ti the same way, except that the gpu was under water, and right after a week, it fried. You can run both miners at the same time, but you'll probably need to limit some threads or cores, to feed the gpu miner.
> 
> For power saving, you can flash your card using skyn3ts bios here on ocn and underclock the vcore, depending upon your desired clock speed, which would decrease your overall power consumption. But for mining PTS, it shouldn't be much of an issue due to the nature of the miner.


Wait, you fried your 780 ti under water?!? I have two 780 ti's I want to mine with and want to set fan speed at 100%....I definitly don't want to fry them


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Yes. _*However*_,
> Do keep one thing in mind.
> 
> If your AMD GPU gives issues when nothing is plugged to it (read: no control and no temp report via cgminer), you will need to enable a display of sorts - using a dummy plug or a dummy connection to one of your monitors.
> Then this display will be considered active and the output of both GPUs need to be synchronized in order to be displayed (to avoid issues when you move windows across displays, for example). And within this lies the possible issue - if you farm at an intensity that would cause desktop stutter, it will transit onto the NVidia-rendered display(s) as well.
> It's because of how the software architecture works... eventually all would be pushed out through the AMD GPU, even though it isn't rendered by it.
> 
> I still haven't conducted further issue on what exactly causes the odd behaviour on the AMD card's part when nothing is plugged to it. Some people report this issue, others don't.
> If I come up with anything, though, I will make sure to report it. Still, be wary of this issue!


Good to know, +rep. I guess with two AMD cards in the system, the possibility of this happening is even greater. I'm tempted to do this but I don't want ruining my pc for all the other things I use it for in the process.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I ran my reference 780 ti the same way, except that the gpu was under water, and right after a week, it fried. You can run both miners at the same time, but you'll probably need to limit some threads or cores, to feed the gpu miner.
> 
> For power saving, you can flash your card using skyn3ts bios here on ocn and underclock the vcore, depending upon your desired clock speed, which would decrease your overall power consumption. But for mining PTS, it shouldn't be much of an issue due to the nature of the miner.


I'm surprised it fried. What were the temps?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Yes. _*However*_,
> Do keep one thing in mind.
> 
> If your AMD GPU gives issues when nothing is plugged to it (read: no control and no temp report via cgminer), you will need to enable a display of sorts - using a dummy plug or a dummy connection to one of your monitors.
> Then this display will be considered active and the output of both GPUs need to be synchronized in order to be displayed (to avoid issues when you move windows across displays, for example). And within this lies the possible issue - if you farm at an intensity that would cause desktop stutter, it will transit onto the NVidia-rendered display(s) as well.
> It's because of how the software architecture works... eventually all would be pushed out through the AMD GPU, even though it isn't rendered by it.
> 
> I still haven't conducted further issue on what exactly causes the odd behaviour on the AMD card's part when nothing is plugged to it. Some people report this issue, others don't.
> If I come up with anything, though, I will make sure to report it. Still, be wary of this issue!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know, +rep. I guess with two AMD cards in the system, the possibility of this happening is even greater. I'm tempted to do this but I don't want ruining my pc for all the other things I use it for in the process.
Click to expand...

I've heard speculation that the reason behind it could also be the mobo/chipset. I don't know for sure.







Sorry I can't be of further assistance.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I've heard speculation that the reason behind it could also be the mobo/chipset. I don't know for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't be of further assistance.


It's all good. I might just have to try and see for myself...


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I've heard speculation that the reason behind it could also be the mobo/chipset. I don't know for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't be of further assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good. I might just have to try and see for myself...
Click to expand...

If you do, please post info in the thread


Spoiler: and summon me



Code:



Code:


[@][/@]





Or shoot a PM.


----------



## Shogon

Hmm, I guess I'm at a cross roads with my future plans. The GTX 690 uses compute capability version 3.0, while Titan's use 3.5. My plan was to install 2 Titan's into my 2nd pc with the 690 and essentially dedicate them to folding/mining, I know I can have them in the same system, the only concern I have is the different miner clients mining at the same time.

Would I be able to run PtsGPUz0.3c_fee3 on the 690 and arCUDAminer1.0c on the 2 Titan's at the same time, so long as I edit the .bat file for both miners to only use the cards I want it to? For instance, editing the files so CUDAminer1c only uses the Titan's and the other miner for the 690? Question is probably confusing but hopefully someone can decipher the hieroglyphics I'm writing.

Also, all this mining brings me back to when I found out about [email protected] years ago. PG&E probably loves me so


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Hmm, I guess I'm at a cross roads with my future plans. The GTX 690 uses compute capability version 3.0, while Titan's use 3.5. My plan was to install 2 Titan's into my 2nd pc with the 690 and essentially dedicate them to folding/mining, I know I can have them in the same system, the only concern I have is the different miner clients mining at the same time.
> 
> Would I be able to run PtsGPUz0.3c_fee3 on the 690 and arCUDAminer1.0c on the 2 Titan's at the same time, so long as I edit the .bat file for both miners to only use the cards I want it to? For instance, editing the files so CUDAminer1c only uses the Titan's and the other miner for the 690? Question is probably confusing but hopefully someone can decipher the hieroglyphics I'm writing.
> 
> Also, all this mining brings me back to when I found out about [email protected] years ago. PG&E probably loves me so


Yes, you can. Just manage the device flags accordingly (usually it's -d ).
Hmmm.. But.. Titans? Are you sure they are worth it?


----------



## theilya

for some reason ypool is showing my CPU worker as connected even after I turned off the computer


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> for some reason ypool is showing my CPU worker as connected even after I turned off the computer





Spoiler: Don't worry about that
















All the 'home' workers are 1 CPU, 1 instance of the miner running.


----------



## swiftypoison

For those that are unsure about mining using Nvidia cards, you can test the waters by buying a GTX 770 from best buy since they have a 15 day return period. I just bought another one. Microcenter has a 30 day return period as well.

with 2 GTX 770s, I can do around .92 PTS...


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Wait, you fried your 780 ti under water?!? I have two 780 ti's I want to mine with and want to set fan speed at 100%....I definitly don't want to fry them


It was a universal GPU block and the GPU itself, didn't go above 45C on a really hot day, but a module in the VRM's fried. So just be careful. I personally don't think that 780 ti's reference PCB is good enough to handle the chip, a custom PCB would have been better.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I am confused over the miners now. 10 pages back suddenly there was a scam about o.3c and a new miner software people started using.
> Which software is best for a pair of 670s? Is that what having 3.0 or lower and 3.5 is about?


It was error on my part, it's working just fine!


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> It was error on my part, it's working just fine!


Ok so just keep with the miner we've been using for a couple of weeks now then?


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I am confused over the miners now. 10 pages back suddenly there was a scam about o.3c and a new miner software people started using.
> Which software is best for a pair of 670s? Is that what having 3.0 or lower and 3.5 is about?


There is no 'scam', it's people having a knee-jerk reaction to something that was made VERY clear in the readme. The dev has a fee that he takes out for development of the miner (5 shares for every 500 you mine). People who don't RTFM are at fault here. If you're on a 600 series card, use the 0.3c miner. The arcminer is better for 700 series cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It was a universal GPU block and the GPU itself, didn't go above 45C on a really hot day, but a module in the VRM's fried. So just be careful. I personally don't think that 780 ti's reference PCB is good enough to handle the chip, a custom PCB would have been better.


My guess is since you didn't have a full cover waterblock, the VRMs just didn't get any cooling. Need to actively cool those VRMs, guys!


----------



## Aparition

I did some testing on my 780 for heat management since I am interested in mining.
The Core is fine, I tried with a Kuhler 920 block mod, but the real issue are the VRM's.

The ACX cooler is adequate because it blows directly on the PCB plate above the VRM's. With just a block (any) on the core the VRM's will overheat without active cooling. Just relying on the PCB heat plate and case airflow isn't enough.

The PCB heat plate started to show signs of intense heat accumulation, the metal started to discolor, looks wet. Very VERY hot to the finger!

So for the 780 (dunno about the titan or ti) you'll want to add some active cooling to the VRM's.
I tested just with benchmarks and games. The Miner should be a bit harder on the VRM's.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I did some testing on my 780 for heat management since I am interested in mining.
> The Core is fine, I tried with a Kuhler 920 block mod, but the real issue are the VRM's.
> 
> The ACX cooler is adequate because it blows directly on the PCB plate above the VRM's. With just a block (any) on the core the VRM's will overheat without active cooling. Just relying on the PCB heat plate and case airflow isn't enough.
> 
> The PCB heat plate started to show signs of intense heat accumulation, the metal started to discolor, looks wet. Very VERY hot to the finger!
> 
> So for the 780 (dunno about the titan or ti) you'll want to add some active cooling to the VRM's.
> I tested just with benchmarks and games. The Miner should be a bit harder on the VRM's.


Are you saying the stock cooler is not adequate, or that the Kuhler 920 is not adequate?


----------



## CroakV

Both.


----------



## theilya

Interesting. There is no way to monitor VRM temps on 780 but I suppose warranty covers that?

How would I monitor the VRM temps ?


----------



## feartheturtle

I have a EVGA GTX780 Classified on air and my GPU-Z shows VRM temperature of 61C (64C max). Is this a safe 24/7 mining temperature if the temperature readings are to be accurate? The core temps are around 67C-69C.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Yes, you can. Just manage the device flags accordingly (usually it's -d ).
> Hmmm.. But.. Titans? Are you sure they are worth it?


Do you know of any sites where I can read up on flags for the bat file? I'll start searching here and on Google, thanks again I'll give it a shot







. Also need to find out how to have the 2nd and 3rd GPU mine while leaving the 1st alone. I think Alatar posted his settings or something like that but I may be wrong.

I have had these 3 Titan's in my surround gaming machine since March/April of last year so they are all done and paid for, lately I've just been using a single Titan for 3240x1920 @100 Hz Lightboost and not gaming much (Also having issues with strobelight4 from ToastyX with SLI), and when I do game it's Rome II (No SLI support) or Rising Storm/RO2 which I can manage on medium settings. So I might as well use them for something and throw them in the 24/7 machine and make some $, even with my high electricity (0.37¢ per Kwh) I can still make a profit by brute force power. Plus if I go with a GSYNC monitor and ditch surround I won't even need SLI or insane GPU's anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> My guess is since you didn't have a full cover waterblock, the VRMs just didn't get any cooling. Need to actively cool those VRMs, guys!


I've seen this happen before but to someone on the EVGA forums with Titan's, he was cooling the GPU nicely with some AIO mod for the GPU, but lacked anything else.



I think that's what you need to do right? Add some copper heatsinks to the chips and whatnot on the bottom pcb to help. I've always used full cover blocks sadly so I can't add anything else that may help in these situations.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> There is no 'scam', it's people having a knee-jerk reaction to something that was made VERY clear in the readme. The dev has a fee that he takes out for development of the miner (5 shares for every 500 you mine). People who don't RTFM are at fault here. If you're on a 600 series card, use the 0.3c miner. The arcminer is better for 700 series cards.
> My guess is since you didn't have a full cover waterblock, the VRMs just didn't get any cooling. Need to actively cool those VRMs, guys!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I did some testing on my 780 for heat management since I am interested in mining.
> The Core is fine, I tried with a Kuhler 920 block mod, but the real issue are the VRM's.
> 
> The ACX cooler is adequate because it blows directly on the PCB plate above the VRM's. With just a block (any) on the core the VRM's will overheat without active cooling. Just relying on the PCB heat plate and case airflow isn't enough.
> 
> The PCB heat plate started to show signs of intense heat accumulation, the metal started to discolor, looks wet. Very VERY hot to the finger!
> 
> So for the 780 (dunno about the titan or ti) you'll want to add some active cooling to the VRM's.
> I tested just with benchmarks and games. The Miner should be a bit harder on the VRM's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Are you saying the stock cooler is not adequate, or that the Kuhler 920 is not adequate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Interesting. There is no way to monitor VRM temps on 780 but I suppose warranty covers that?
> 
> How would I monitor the VRM temps ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feartheturtle*
> 
> I have a EVGA GTX780 Classified on air and my GPU-Z shows VRM temperature of 61C (64C max). Is this a safe 24/7 mining temperature if the temperature readings are to be accurate? The core temps are around 67C-69C.


I wanna clear a little misconception that people may have or not understand about the ACX vs reference designs.

EVGA's ACX coolers have a better and bigger design for cooling the GPU (compared to the reference), as the heatsink size is bigger, and more heat can be dissipated from the sides (inside the case). However, the ACX cooler has NO proper VRM cooling. Just by attaching a metal plate above the VRM's and memory chips, wont necessary cool it down. Now, however, the reference baseplate does have a dedicated heatsink welded to it and which does act to cool the VRM's. And ACX heatsinks send hot air to the baseplate, when the GPU is underload, and that's never a good thing, to cool something down with hot air, that's already hot.

My case was actually different, I was mining scrypt (heavier than PTS), overclocked to the max, 150% TDP on EVGA precisions graph, and runnig Skyn3ts unlocked bios, meaning, 1.212V at load.

After I got my refund from amazon, I then bought three 780's, all from different manufacturers, so see what's up with this VRM heating thing. One was a reference EVGA, the other was Galaxy's HOF series, and last was a lightning. This time I ran the stock EVGA bios with a full-cover XSPC waterblock and found that the VRM was still getting hot (not to the extent of my ti, though, particular of not overvolting it). The HOF and lightning were running under universal GPU blocks and only the lightning's VRM's are actually touchable (on load).

It makes sense as it has twice the no. of phases, which splits the load between all of them. The lightning's VRM's were running cooler on a universal GPU block than EVGA's reference card, with a full cover block. So you can figure it out yourselves.

People use HWinfo to monitor VRM temps, but I simply touch the back of the PCB as that gives me a good idea.

The classified shouldn't be a problem with those VRM temps on air, it's normal.


----------



## killer-x

Anyone know what the r9 270's CPM or shares/day or PTS/day is?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> Anyone know what the r9 270's CPM or shares/day or PTS/day is?


From my little bit of research 2 x 270s are about as powerful as a 290x in mining. I believe I read the 290x was getting 2200cpm out the AMD PTS miner currently. So maybe around 2000cpm or a little under is my best guess.

Granted that's a lot of speculation so take that with a grain of salt for now.

Edit: Found this over in the thread for the AMD PTS miner...
Quote:


> Here are some numbers of my cards:
> HD 7850: 930 cpm
> HD 7950: 1815 cpm
> R9 270: 1115 cpm
> R9 270X: 1265 cpm
> R9 290X: 2535 cpm


----------



## Outcasst

Do our profits depend on the price of BTC as well as the value of PTS? Since you can only trade PTS for BTC.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Do our profits depend on the price of BTC as well as the value of PTS? Since you can only trade PTS for BTC.


Absolutely.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Ok so just keep with the miner we've been using for a couple of weeks now then?


I moved up to the .4 version with fee 3. I don't have the link but it's on the bitshare page on the 12th or 13th page(almost end of thread)
Got about 15-20more c/m 10 more shares a hour or so. also 4 degress c less in temps!

Lynxxyarly that's not it at all. Let me make this clear, they are working just fine. I had error on my part that I troubleshooting not with any readme or help from this thread. I just have some old hardware.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Great. Now you guys are making me worried about leaving my 780sc acx on for the last 24 hours or so and now being stuck at work until midnight.


----------



## CyBorg807

So getting about 4180 cpm with 2 780 Ti, running reference cards, top card sits at about 86C mining with the stock bios and stock fan profile +200 on core, +400 on mem. Planning on adding backplates and high airflow brackets to the cards soon.


----------



## theilya

That a bit too hot. I got two 780s at 1270/7300 at 1.2v
Top cards stays below 79c and bottom below 72c. Both fans at 80% or so.
Try to reapply thermal paste or perhaps open your case ?
I'm getting same almost same cpm


----------



## lynxxyarly

For what it's worth, I have read in other threads here on OCN about the 780 780ti cards not having adequate VRM cooling for doing cudamining or PTS mining. If you search you'll find it, I don't want to do the legwork, but the long and the short of it is: If you don't get ACTIVE cooling on your VRMs, and you run them at intense mining levels, it has a huge potential to burn up the VRMs by heat alone.


----------



## Hukkel

@ali man: perhaps other brands do better with their waterblocks than xspc. I am interested though. Doesn't the HOF have heatsinks on its VRMs?


----------



## kzim9

When running PtsGPUz miner, do I need to add a flag for 2 gpus?

Right now it this....

PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u yourname.workername -p password
pause


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Great. Now you guys are making me worried about leaving my 780sc acx on for the last 24 hours or so and now being stuck at work until midnight.


What can I say man, already did mention it way back in the thread.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> That a bit too hot. I got two 780s at 1270/7300 at 1.2v
> Top cards stays below 79c and bottom below 72c. Both fans at 80% or so.
> Try to reapply thermal paste or perhaps open your case ?
> I'm getting same almost same cpm


I'd be careful there, for someone living in Canada, running these GPU's this hot, well you're pretty close to the boiling point of water, I'm sure your VRMs must be burning right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> @ali man: perhaps other brands do better with their waterblocks than xspc. I am interested though. Doesn't the HOF have heatsinks on its VRMs?


I heard that EK does a better job, when viewed through a thermal imaging device, but I don't necessarily believe that XSPC makes bad blocks.


----------



## Outlawed

If my 780s VRM pop because of lousy cooling while being used (even if it is 24/7) then that sounds like a easy warranty claim. PNY reference cards FTW with included lifetime warranty.

Regardless I did a bit of research on OCN and google and didn't really see any warnings of this when searching general 780 mining.


----------



## Ali Man

The Titan's first came out with this problem, followed by the ti's...


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> When running PtsGPUz miner, do I need to add a flag for 2 gpus?
> 
> Right now it this....
> 
> PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u yourname.workername -p password
> pause


I use -t 128 If you wanted to do differant cards I think you add -d and something. it's in the readme.

With the PtsGPUz0.4 I get max 64c temps. no vrm temp readings. my cooler is stock gigabyte windforce 70% fan speed. cooler touches all vrm's and front memory. Ordering heatsinks for top memory, aluminum or the copper plated ones? There the same price


----------



## caenlen

so you guys are using ptsgpuz miner and not arcuda? my 780 is getting 1868 cpm with arcuda - should i try switching?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> so you guys are using ptsgpuz miner and not arcuda? my 780 is getting 1868 cpm with arcuda - should i try switching?


I don't believe so. Pretty sure arcuda is the best miner for 780's, 780 Ti's and Titans.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Set up a batch file like so
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> arCUDAminer.exe -u YourypoolUserName.pts_1 -p x -g 2 -m avx
> pause
> 
> -g 2 turns on your second GPU, -g 3 a third, and so on. SLI should be turned off in your Nvidia control panel.


That made it not work at all, just tells me to press any key to continue, and yes sli was off. Here is a shot of the file.


----------



## Caldeio

Correct ^^^^^^^^ AMD I'd suggest one, but


----------



## drka0tic

Guys...I started up a google spreadsheet which you can sort by GPU or CPM:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvJQrCO1qIV5dHNlVmYzUGlIblJSMU9qbU1WZjFTOGc&usp=sharing#gid=2

If you guys could post your specs and performance results using the following template, I will update the spreadsheet.

Mining devices: 1x GPU

CPU: 2500k @ 4.6Ghz
RAM: 2x4gb @ stock 1600mhz
GPU: EVGA GTX 680 Reference @ 1066 Core/1802 Memory

Mining client: PtsGPUz0.3c
CPM Average: 1400

Shares/Hour: ~150

I will update the sheet as often as I can so it can serve as a good reference for those wondering what cards to invest in.

PS I went ahead and entered fleetfeather's info since he came up with the useful specs to include...thx


----------



## $ilent

Guys I could make a google spreadsheet if you like for us all to submit our points, I could give the link to DiZz if hes happy with that and include it in the first post?

Also anyone know why we get the unconfirmed points? When I was at 1450cpm my unconfirmed was like 0.1, but now im at 3600cpm my unconfirmed is actually higher than my confirmed points...I should have a whole nother pts but its like 50/50 confirmed, unconfirmed?

^^wow ninja'd by drka0tic!









edit: drka0tic you can make the spreadsheet update itself. You need a questionaiire and a spreadsheet and it auto updates.


----------



## kzim9

How do I tell my CPM?

collisions/min? My 2 680's @ 1150/1502 are getting 2409 combined.....

edit: bumped the adjusted my clocks to 1110/1800 and getting 2812 cpm


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> How do I tell my CPM?


It says in the mining cmd box "collision per minute: 1234 Shares total 1234"


----------



## Vowels

Mining devices: 1x GPU

CPU: 3570k @ 4.2Ghz
RAM: 2x4gb @ stock 1600mhz
GPU: Asus GTX 670 DCU II @ 1202 Core/1790 Memory

Mining client: PtsGPUz0.4_fee3
CPM Average: 1370

Shares/Hour: ~150


----------



## $ilent

Mining devices: 3x GPU

gtx 670 (1430)
7870 Ghz edition (1304)
7850 (920)

Mining client: PtsGPUz0.3c_fee3 & AMD OpenCL PTS miner
CPM average: 3650

Shares/hour: ~400


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Guys I could make a google spreadsheet if you like for us all to submit our points, I could give the link to DiZz if hes happy with that and include it in the first post?
> 
> Also anyone know why we get the unconfirmed points? When I was at 1450cpm my unconfirmed was like 0.1, but now im at 3600cpm my unconfirmed is actually higher than my confirmed points...I should have a whole nother pts but its like 50/50 confirmed, unconfirmed?
> 
> ^^wow ninja'd by drka0tic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: drka0tic you can make the spreadsheet update itself. You need a questionaiire and a spreadsheet and it auto updates.


HAHA.
I have no clue how to create a questionnaire that will autoupdate the sheet. Is there a tutorial you can link? thx


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> For what it's worth, I have read in other threads here on OCN about the 780 780ti cards not having adequate VRM cooling for doing cudamining or PTS mining. If you search you'll find it, I don't want to do the legwork, but the long and the short of it is: If you don't get ACTIVE cooling on your VRMs, and you run them at intense mining levels, it has a huge potential to burn up the VRMs by heat alone.


Is this an issue with the reference cards or aftermarket cooled? I wish it were possible to monitor vrm temps with software because I have yet to actually see anyone with an unmodified reference card that has died.


----------



## battleaxe

battleaxe 660 Asus DC2 GTX 660 1254 3510 3570k 4.7 8 2400 920 110 PtsGPUz0.3c W7
battleaxe 290 MSI 290 950 1250 2500k 4.5 8 1600 2200 270 OpenCL PTS miner W7
battleaxe CPU miner 2700k 2700k 3.5 16 1866 215 W7

There must be a better way.... lol


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> HAHA.
> I have no clue how to create a questionnaire that will autoupdate the sheet. Is there a tutorial you can link? thx


Its hard to explain but basically:

Google docs>create form>make your questions in this form.

Then you change the settings of the form to make it public to everyone on the internet and make sure "require log in" is unchecked.

Next you click on publish/share form, and then copy that link. The link it gives you is for the questionnaire.

Once you fill out the questionnaire and submit it, it creates the spreadsheet in your google documents, it will be called PTS Mining form (responses) or whatever you call the questionnaire.

once your in the responses form, Click share in top right corner and then copy that link it gives you. This link is the one you would post in a thread to show off the results of the questionnaire.

Let me know if you'd lke to try it yourself, or I could create the forms and post them here.


----------



## kzim9

Mining Devices - 2 GPU

GPU - Asus REF GTX 680's (under-water @ 36') 1110/1800

Mining client: PtsGPUz0.4_fee3

CPM Average: 2850

Shares / hour -325


----------



## $ilent

Also for anyone struggling with high temperatures...

I have my 7850 running down in the conservatory (where its bloody cold!), its running 100% load and maximum gpu temperature seen is 28C. Even the VRMS are under 30C whilst mining.

Thats better than custom watercooling temperatures and best of all its free!


----------



## kzim9

^ awesome! lol


----------



## bbond007

I was trying to locate PtsGPUz0.4_fee3 that has been referenced several times,the OP link is to PtsGPUz0.3c and I sure can't find this newer bin.

Is there another version?

thanks.


----------



## dolcolax

oh ive wondered about this many times, if you increase the voltage in say msi afterburner, does that increase the voltage for the memory? coz i cant raise my mems to 8000 offset, even 8000 is only 90% stable. OT: I ran a 280x+7950+270 = 4400 CPM


----------



## $ilent

no, the voltage increase in msi AB increases core voltage. Some gpus have memory and auxillary voltage control.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> oh ive wondered about this many times, if you increase the voltage in say msi afterburner, does that increase the voltage for the memory? coz i cant raise my mems to 8000 offset, even 8000 is only 90% stable. OT: I ran a 280x+7950+270 = 4400 CPM


no.


----------



## $ilent

Its a shame, because my gtx 670s stock keplar boost take it to 1293mhz on the core, but I cant overclock it even 20mhz more, not even with core voltage increase! Also my memory overclocks to something stupid like 7500mhz effective, if I could increase the voltage more on memory and core this thing would go like the clappers.


----------



## dolcolax

i guess im stuck with 8000, ive read some that get a performance boost by increasing core clock, unfortunately thats not the case for me


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> no, the voltage increase in msi AB increases core voltage. Some gpus have memory and auxillary voltage control.


Except on the r9 290's where the core voltage increase will help you achieve higher memory overclocks. It can be pretty hard to get over 1500mhz on the memory without adding voltage to the core. I don't know that the memory voltage actually goes up, but seems the memory controller is affected by what he core sees as voltage.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Guys...I started up a google spreadsheet which you can sort by GPU or CPM:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvJQrCO1qIV5dHNlVmYzUGlIblJSMU9qbU1WZjFTOGc&usp=sharing#gid=2
> 
> If you guys could post your specs and performance results using the following template, I will update the spreadsheet.
> 
> Mining devices: 1x GPU
> 
> CPU: 2500k @ 4.6Ghz
> RAM: 2x4gb @ stock 1600mhz
> GPU: EVGA GTX 680 Reference @ 1066 Core/1802 Memory
> 
> Mining client: PtsGPUz0.3c
> CPM Average: 1400
> 
> Shares/Hour: ~150
> 
> I will update the sheet as often as I can so it can serve as a good reference for those wondering what cards to invest in.
> 
> PS I went ahead and entered fleetfeather's info since he came up with the useful specs to include...thx


I would love to be able to add that to the OP but I tried earlier and couldn't figure it out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Guys I could make a google spreadsheet if you like for us all to submit our points, I could give the link to DiZz if hes happy with that and include it in the first post?
> 
> Also anyone know why we get the unconfirmed points? When I was at 1450cpm my unconfirmed was like 0.1, but now im at 3600cpm my unconfirmed is actually higher than my confirmed points...I should have a whole nother pts but its like 50/50 confirmed, unconfirmed?
> 
> ^^wow ninja'd by drka0tic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: drka0tic you can make the spreadsheet update itself. You need a questionaiire and a spreadsheet and it auto updates.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Its hard to explain but basically:
> 
> Google docs>create form>make your questions in this form.
> 
> Then you change the settings of the form to make it public to everyone on the internet and make sure "require log in" is unchecked.
> 
> Next you click on publish/share form, and then copy that link. The link it gives you is for the questionnaire.
> 
> Once you fill out the questionnaire and submit it, it creates the spreadsheet in your google documents, it will be called PTS Mining form (responses) or whatever you call the questionnaire.
> 
> once your in the responses form, Click share in top right corner and then copy that link it gives you. This link is the one you would post in a thread to show off the results of the questionnaire.
> 
> Let me know if you'd lke to try it yourself, or I could create the forms and post them here.


I will try this when I get home. I tried earlier and couldn't figure it out


----------



## lacrossewacker

Would a single 780 be able to pull its own weight? or would it be a negative return on "investment"


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Is this an issue with the reference cards or aftermarket cooled? I wish it were possible to monitor vrm temps with software because I have yet to actually see anyone with an unmodified reference card that has died.


If I recall correctly...It was Ti MOSTLY...but it's lost in the annals of this forum somewhere.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Would a single 780 be able to pull its own weight? or would it be a negative return on "investment"


How much do you pay per kW-h?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> How much do you pay per kW-h?


10.5 cents I think


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 10.5 cents I think


You would probably make a little over $200 a month before factoring in electricity cost. Do you have a kill-a-watt so you can measure your usage over say a 24 hour period? IMO, no one here on OCN should be without one.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> You would probably make a little over $200 a month before factoring in electricity cost. Do you have a kill-a-watt so you can measure your usage over say a 24 hour period? IMO, no one here on OCN should be without one.


I just trust what my cyberpower UPS says...


----------



## $ilent

Lacross are you asking in terms of power usage? If so uour electric price would have to be sky high to make mining unprofitable.

If your asking shoukd you buy a 780 to mine on id say no, dont go out and buy more hardware.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> I just trust what my cyberpower UPS says...


I definitely need a UPS myself. We never have long power outages here but do get the occasional fraction of a second outage in bad weather. How much did you pay for yours?


----------



## battleaxe

Anyone know how to make a batch file for the AMD miner?

It has command promt instructions but I have no idea how to implement them.


----------



## johnnybravo

Anyone getting this Error and could they help me out? Invalid Share: Reason: Share data time overflow. Anyone help?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybravo*
> 
> Anyone getting this Error and could they help me out? Invalid Share: Reason: Share data time overflow. Anyone help?


Check the date/time on your pc. Make sure you sync w/intermet time


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybravo*
> 
> Anyone getting this Error and could they help me out? Invalid Share: Reason: Share data time overflow. Anyone help?


Update your time setting in Windows and restart the miner.


----------



## johnnybravo

Thanks Rage that did the trick!!!


----------



## dougb62

Mining devices: 2x GPU

CPU: 3570k @ 4.2Ghz
RAM: 4x4gb @ stock 1600mhz
GPU: EVGA GTX 660 FTW Sig2 @ 1241 Core/1603 Memory

Mining client: arCUDAminer1.0e
CPM Average: 1430

Shares/Hour: ~160


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Anyone know how to make a batch file for the AMD miner?
> 
> It has command promt instructions but I have no idea how to implement them.


Make new text document, save it as launch.bat and file typoe all files. Then just copy the details from the readme into the bat file and use your own credentials.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> You would probably make a little over $200 a month before factoring in electricity cost. Do you have a kill-a-watt so you can measure your usage over say a 24 hour period? IMO, no one here on OCN should be without one.


without GPUs running my power bill is like $65. With 3 of my GPU's folding (2 x 780's, 1 x 670) I run my power bill up about $40.

So it seems like it's worth trying this out.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Make new text document, save it as launch.bat and file typoe all files. Then just copy the details from the readme into the bat file and use your own credentials.


The read me only has commands for a command promt. No instructions for the .bat file.


----------



## $ilent

The bat file is the command prompt, thats how you mine by running the bat file which runs the miner.


----------



## csimon

Mining devices: 2x GPU

CPU: FX-8350 @ 4.6Ghz
RAM: 2x4gb @2133mhz
GPU1: EVGA GTX 770 4GB Dual Classified Hydro Copper
GPU2: EVGA GTX 570 HD Superclocked

Mining client: PtsGPUz0.3c
CPM Average: 2175


----------



## S197Mach1

Mining devices: 2x GPU 1x CPU

CPU: 4770k @ reference
RAM: 2x8gb @ XMP 2133mhz
GPU: EVGA GTX 760 (SC +79mhz w/ acx from best buy) @ 1228.1 Core/1502.3 Memory
GPU: EVGA GTX 760 (SC +79mhz w/ acx from best buy) @ 1215.0 Core/1502.3 Memory

Mining client: PtsGPUz0.3c
CPM Average GPU: 2128
CPM Average CPU: 241 (7 Threads)

Shares/Hour GPU: ~230
Shares/Hour CPU: ~28

Mining devices: 2x GPU 1x CPU

CPU: 3930k @ 3.8 all cores
RAM: 2x8gb @ XMP 2133mhz
GPU: EVGA GTX 680 @ 1084.4 Core/1502.3 Memory
GPU: EVGA GTX 680 @ 1084.4 Core/1502.3 Memory

Mining client: PtsGPUz0.3c
CPM Average GPU: 2293
CPM Average CPU: 326 (10 Threads)

Shares/Hour GPU: ~248
Shares/Hour CPU: ~33

Shares might be off I'm not sure where you guys are looking at for that...


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I definitely need a UPS myself. We never have long power outages here but do get the occasional fraction of a second outage in bad weather. How much did you pay for yours?


I don't remember exactly because I bought them locally at Tiger Direct. Did not want to pay shipping on something like that.

They seem always have UPS on sale in the stores - unless that is what you walked in there looking for...

I know two smaller 600 watt (1000 va) ones were under $150.

I think this is it :

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3260287&Sku=

I outgrew one of the smaller ones so I got a 900watt one for the AMD FX machine.

I tripped the UPS overclocking and running firestrike benchmark. So now my 4 monitors and USB stuff is on the older one.

I think this is the larger one:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2244158&Sku=

I'm thinking it was $150 when I got it. I can't exactly remember I just remember it being a really good deal because I was on the fence if I really needed it or not.

Florida is #1 in lightning strikes (among other things), so I have UPS on everything. Have a real small one on my cable modem and router.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> The bat file is the command prompt, thats how you mine by running the bat file which runs the miner.


Okay. can you give me some sample script that I can edit? Can't seem to get it working right. It fires up, but zero shares. So something is wrong.

+1 BTW... thank you.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Okay. can you give me some sample script that I can edit? Can't seem to get it working right. It fires up, but zero shares. So something is wrong.


There is a sample script in the readme, all you need to do is change username and password in it. Are you sure your using the x86-x84 one?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> There is a sample script in the readme, all you need to do is change username and password in it. Are you sure your using the x86-x84 one?


You da man. Derrr... I'm so dumb. I'm not even gonna tell you what I did. LOL


----------



## S197Mach1

Can anyone explain how you can have 5 connected workers but only 4 instances running? It was 4 then it jumped to 5. Looks like my haswell cpu instance doubled up as a worker but looks like its running fine...


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S197Mach1*
> 
> Can anyone explain how you can have 5 connected workers but only 4 instances running? It was 4 then it jumped to 5. Looks like my haswell cpu instance doubled up as a worker but looks like its running fine...


I had that too


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Its hard to explain but basically:
> 
> Google docs>create form>make your questions in this form.
> 
> Then you change the settings of the form to make it public to everyone on the internet and make sure "require log in" is unchecked.
> 
> Next you click on publish/share form, and then copy that link. The link it gives you is for the questionnaire.
> 
> Once you fill out the questionnaire and submit it, it creates the spreadsheet in your google documents, it will be called PTS Mining form (responses) or whatever you call the questionnaire.
> 
> once your in the responses form, Click share in top right corner and then copy that link it gives you. This link is the one you would post in a thread to show off the results of the questionnaire.
> 
> Let me know if you'd lke to try it yourself, or I could create the forms and post them here.


Thanks alot!

Here is the form:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1TtFW169ocKmJUZN3vGNGoZL5kNzpMWKvwj3Ajww7soA/viewform

and the spreadsheet it creates:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvJQrCO1qIV5dDBfNDJIZXVuTndxQkx0V01HYU9tOVE&usp=sharing


----------



## S197Mach1

after the reset on ypool( 4 minutes ago) one haswell instance is pulling 0 now... weird


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> You da man. Derrr... I'm so dumb. I'm not even gonna tell you what I did. LOL


Did you use the wrong miner? lol









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Thanks alot!
> 
> Here is the form:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1TtFW169ocKmJUZN3vGNGoZL5kNzpMWKvwj3Ajww7soA/viewform
> 
> and the spreadsheet it creates:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvJQrCO1qIV5dDBfNDJIZXVuTndxQkx0V01HYU9tOVE&usp=sharing


Awesome! Now you need to edit the code for DiZz if he wants to put it in the first post. Here is how it looks after ive edited it for you:

*Full Page Spreadsheet >> here*
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvJQrCO1qIV5dDBfNDJIZXVuTndxQkx0V01HYU9tOVE&usp=sharing&output=html

You can edit this code to make it wider so that you can make it so people see more of the questions from the spreadsheet. Also you can edit the colour and height of the table. All you need to do is quote my post and then edit the code.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Does anyone know if it would be possible to mine on the PCIe card but defer to the iGPU for system activity? Trying to figure out a way to mine without the lag.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Filled in the google docs sheet. Over the past few hours, I've gained a considerable amount of CPM. I'm at 1400 avg CPM using EVGA GTX 770 SC Double Bios Ed. 1291 MHz Core, 2000 MHz Memory.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Does anyone know if it would be possible to mine on the PCIe card but defer to the iGPU for system activity? Trying to figure out a way to mine without the lag.


Yes you can. Just plug the monitor into the iGPU port.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Does anyone know if it would be possible to mine on the PCIe card but defer to the iGPU for system activity? Trying to figure out a way to mine without the lag.


Yeah it should be possible by using the onboard igpu, but for some reason why i try use my onboard igpu my monitor just flashes green, red, blue, black, white etc. Ive tried enabling onboard gou through bios and downloading latest intek vga driver but it never works.


----------



## DizZz

Finally got the spreadsheets working in the OP! Thanks to $ilent for the little write up









Go ahead and add in your numbers!


----------



## $ilent

Good stuff dizz! Now can anyone help me to get my igpu working?


----------



## battleaxe

Awesome. Just updated. This kinda sucks. I was all excited with how my Nvidia cards were doing. But I started my 290 up on this and holy.... I'm afraid to post my results. I don't want everyone and their monkey getting into PTS and killing it for us.


----------



## Outlawed

Added my results to the spreadsheet. Realized afterwards that I probably should have submitted two separate entries though. The Superclocked 780 gets 150-200 more cpm than my stock 780, which are both overclocked.

Also they are in different rigs but that doesn't seem to matter much going from the results I have seen in here.


----------



## lightsout

Can't use igpu on a Korean monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Does anyone know if it would be possible to mine on the PCIe card but defer to the iGPU for system activity? Trying to figure out a way to mine without the lag.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it should be possible by using the onboard igpu, but for some reason why i try use my onboard igpu my monitor just flashes green, red, blue, black, white etc. Ive tried enabling onboard gou through bios and downloading latest intek vga driver but it never works.
Click to expand...


----------



## $ilent

Oh snap whys that?


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Can't use igpu on a Korean monitor.


CRAP! Really?


----------



## lester007




----------



## wholeeo

Has the shares per hour dropped for everyone else?


----------



## hacktc

I run my Korean Qnix 2710 2560x1440 monitor from my onboard video. I just have to lower the resolution because my mobo doesn't support that high of a resolution. Not sure if this helps your problem.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Has the shares per hour dropped for everyone else?


The number of connected workers is back up to 103,000+ as people get home from work and start mining. Look at the connected workers tomorrow about noon your time and I'll bet it is down @ 75,000.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Oh snap whys that?


With most Korean 1440p monitors you need a dvid-d input. Also you need a native 1440p input as well since most don't contain scalers either.

I'm assuming he is saying one or both of those things are not available on igpu. I can't confirm or deny this though (about the igpu at least).


----------



## derpa

this may be a stupid questions, but I'm running the ORIGINAL PTS miner from the OP on all three of my machines/cards; how do I tell what my Shares/hour are? Thanks!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> The number of connected workers is back up to 103,000+ as people get home from work and start mining. Look at the connected workers tomorrow about noon your time and I'll bet it is down @ 75,000.


I've noticed. Shame cause I'm almost at 10,000 CPM and there's less shares up for grabs,







The 290x's are really moving, I'm at 5570 with my pair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> this may be a stupid questions, but I'm running the ORIGINAL PTS miner from the OP on all three of my machines/cards; how do I tell what my Shares/hour are? Thanks!


If you go to your ypool account the rate will be under Workers -> view connected miners.


----------



## lacrossewacker

quick question (i'm sure its been answered a dozen time already, but i'm in a rush)

I just installed the mining client for my 780 (3.5 Cuda compatible) It's working smoothly!

Now, what about my 670? How do I recruit that dormant GPU? Do I just download the 3.0 Cuda client, add my username and start mining just like the 780?

I suppose the bat file just looks for any compatible devices and just utilizes whatever it can?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> quick question (i'm sure its been answered a dozen time already, but i'm in a rush)
> 
> I just installed the mining client for my 780 (3.5 Cuda compatible) It's working smoothly!
> 
> Now, what about my 670? How do I recruit that dormant GPU? Do I just download the 3.0 Cuda client, add my username and start mining just like the 780?
> 
> I suppose the bat file just looks for any compatible devices and just utilizes whatever it can?


That's how I have it running on my system. The miner just picks up all the compatible GPU's and goes. I'm actually not sure if I should run the 660 separately on the PTS GPU miner. At the moment I have all my cards running under one instance of Arcuda Miner.


----------



## derpa

okay, so i just went and looked, and only one of my three workers is reporting shares/hour....?


----------



## DizZz

*Don't forget to add your data to the form in the OP!*


----------



## lacrossewacker

Do these cuda miners rely more on core clock or vram clock? Is it worth OCing at all? What happens if your OC is unstable, do you have to manually restart the miner or does the program just start over for another try?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hacktc*
> 
> I run my Korean Qnix 2710 2560x1440 monitor from my onboard video. I just have to lower the resolution because my mobo doesn't support that high of a resolution. Not sure if this helps your problem.


Multi input version? If so doesn't count, if not I did not know this was possible. How do you change the resolution though, with a different monitor?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Oh snap whys that?
> 
> 
> 
> With most Korean 1440p monitors you need a dvid-d input. Also you need a native 1440p input as well since most don't contain scalers either.
> 
> I'm assuming he is saying one or both of those things are not available on igpu. I can't confirm or deny this though (about the igpu at least).
Click to expand...

Yes this is true. If you look on the ebay lisitngs for them it says pretty clearly a gpu with dvi-d is required.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Do these cuda miners rely more on core clock or vram clock? Is it worth OCing at all? What happens if your OC is unstable, do you have to manually restart the miner or does the program just start over for another try?


it rely more on mem, when it crashed i think you need to restart the miner


----------



## lacrossewacker

Can these tolerate decent mem OCs or is it VERY touchy compared to gaming level OCs?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Can these tolerate decent mem OCs or is it VERY touchy compared to gaming level OCs?


I've been able to easily get my memory to +500mhz and I'm sure it is capable of more. It's a little less touchy both on the core and memory compared to gaming.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Anybody use one of the android apps to monitor your miners?


----------



## theilya

anyone running a card in PCI-E 2.0 x4 slot?


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Anybody use one of the android apps to monitor your miners?


Which ones? Interested


----------



## GrumpyOne

Anyone else using Precision X notice their CPU usage go to hell after a few adjustments? I noticed the fans ramp up and checked the task manager which was showing 4 instances of EVGAVoltageTuner running with each taking 25% of CPU's power.


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Anybody use one of the android apps to monitor your miners?


Yep i'm running the ypool mining monitor app. very handy when i'm at school and want to see progress.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Lacrosse, if your oc is unstable you will notice immediately in the cpm. I pushed by men over by only one and it took my cpm down to 321 from 22something. The miner will keep going though no matter what it seems. From what I have noticed in my exp is with a bad oc you have to reset and restart


----------



## antonio8

For everyone with the Nvidia cards.

I believe that the script jane will be on Nvidia's side.

I have both. Well 1 Nvidia and 5 AMD, I have always been an Nvidia fan until I started mining, but back to the point.

A Nvidia jane scrypt miner just came out and I went from about 270 kh/s on regular script down to 259-262 kh/s on jane. On the other hand my 2 7850 went from 360 kh/s down to 190 kh/s. My 280x went from 610 kh/s down to 425 kh/s. I have been following this and people are saying it is normal to lose 1/3 to 1/2 kh/s from scrypt to jane.

I believe that the jane coins will be on our side and if so it looks like I need to start getting some more Nvidia.

Just wanted to post this and hopefully my stats are correct. I am going back to page 105 now and get caught up on the thread.


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> For everyone with the Nvidia cards.
> 
> I believe that the script jane will be on Nvidia's side.
> 
> I have both. Well 1 Nvidia and 5 AMD, I have always been an Nvidia fan until I started mining, but back to the point.
> 
> A Nvidia jane scrypt miner just came out and I went from about 270 kh/s on regular script down to 259-262 kh/s on jane. On the other hand my 2 7850 went from 360 kh/s down to 190 kh/s. My 280x went from 610 kh/s down to 425 kh/s. I have been following this and people are saying it is normal to lose 1/3 to 1/2 kh/s from scrypt to jane.
> 
> I believe that the jane coins will be on our side and if so it looks like I need to start getting some more Nvidia.
> 
> Just wanted to post this and hopefully my stats are correct. I am going back to page 105 now and get caught up on the thread.


Which scrypt jane coin are you talking about? I'm dabbling in ultracoin for a bit and that is scrypt-jane based. Also, which Nvidia scrypt jane miner are you talking about? I'm currently using cbaucher's standard cudaminer that has scrypt-jane support.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> When running PtsGPUz miner, do I need to add a flag for 2 gpus?
> 
> Right now it this....
> 
> PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u yourname.workername -p password
> pause


-t 2
Is for your first two GPUs.

If you want to use only one of your GPUs, you can specify it like so: -t 1 -d 0 (or -t 1 -d 1 if you want your second GPU to mine)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Set up a batch file like so
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> arCUDAminer.exe -u YourypoolUserName.pts_1 -p x -g 2 -m avx
> pause
> 
> -g 2 turns on your second GPU, -g 3 a third, and so on. SLI should be turned off in your Nvidia control panel.
> 
> 
> 
> That made it not work at all, just tells me to press any key to continue, and yes sli was off. Here is a shot of the file.
> 
> *snip*
Click to expand...

You might be getting names per your GPUs.
Run this:

Code:



Code:


arCUDAminer.exe -d
pause

To get a list of your GPUs. Then set them accordingly, using the -d flag.
If you want multiple threads per GPU, you can add a -t flag.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Guys...I started up a google spreadsheet which you can sort by GPU or CPM:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvJQrCO1qIV5dHNlVmYzUGlIblJSMU9qbU1WZjFTOGc&usp=sharing#gid=2
> 
> If you guys could post your specs and performance results using the following template, I will update the spreadsheet.





Spoiler: Oops, nevermind this



Mining devices: 1x GPU

CPU: 3570k @ stock (for now, I disgraced my cooler







)
RAM: 2x4GB Samsung wonder ram @ 2200MHz 9-10-10-18
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 680 4GB @ 1293/1750MHz Core/VRAM (with a modded BIOS, capped @ 1.212V)

Mining client: PtsGPUz0.3c
CPM Average: 1260

Shares/hr: ~145



@drka0ticHow are you able to push out your Collision rate so high?







Mem clocks?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Anyone know how to make a batch file for the AMD miner?
> 
> It has command promt instructions but I have no idea how to implement them.


Open explorer, go to View options and remove "Hide extensions for know file types"
Then right-click in the folder you have the miner in -> New Text Document
Edit it and input the exe and your flags. For example:
miner.exe -o miningpool.comort -u username.worker -p password -otherflags
Change the extension to '.bat' and confirm the rename.

P.S. You can also create it in another directory, but then you have the specify the full path to the exe. Like so:
C:\this\is\my\miner\path\miner.exe -o miningpool.comort -u username.worker -p password -otherflags


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> Which scrypt jane coin are you talking about? I'm dabbling in ultracoin for a bit and that is scrypt-jane based. Also, which Nvidia scrypt jane miner are you talking about? I'm currently using cbaucher's standard cudaminer that has scrypt-jane support.


I am on Ultra Coin also

Give me a sec to find the link again

EDIT: Cuda Miner 2014-02-02 https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0

EDIT 2: My .bat setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
cudaminer.exe -C 1 -i 1 -H 2 -l auto -o stratum+tcp://utc.greekpool.eu:3337 -O USERNAMEASSWORD -a scrypt-jane:UltraCoin
P.S> I didn't create the bat, just used another poster's

Let me know if you see a good jump for the Ultra. (Even though I don't feel good about the coin. But I wanted to test a Jane Scrypt since they are the new thing going forward.)


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> -t 2
> Is for your first two GPUs.
> 
> If you want to use only one of your GPUs, you can specify it like so: -t 1 -d 0 (or -t 1 -d 1 if you want your second GPU to mine)
> You might be getting names per your GPUs.
> Run this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> arCUDAminer.exe -d
> pause
> 
> To get a list of your GPUs. Then set them accordingly, using the -d flag.
> If you want multiple threads per GPU, you can add a -t flag.
> Mining devices: 1x GPU
> 
> CPU: 3570k @ stock (for now, I disgraced my cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> RAM: 2x4GB Samsung wonder ram @ 2200MHz 9-10-10-18
> GPU: Gigabyte GTX 680 4GB @ 1293/1750MHz Core/VRAM (with a modded BIOS, capped @ 1.212V)
> 
> Mining client: PtsGPUz0.3c
> CPM Average: 1260
> 
> Shares/hr: ~145
> 
> @drka0ticHow are you able to push out your Collision rate so high?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mem clocks?
> *Open explorer, go to View options and remove "Hide extensions for know file types"
> Then right-click in the folder you have the miner in -> New Text Document
> Edit it and input the exe and your flags. For example:
> miner.exe -o miningpool.comort -u username.worker -p password -otherflags
> Change the extension to '.bat' and confirm the rename.
> *
> P.S. You can also create it in another directory, but then you have the specify the full path to the exe. Like so:
> C:\this\is\my\miner\path\miner.exe -o miningpool.comort -u username.worker -p password -otherflags


Thanks for this been trying to figure it out.


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I am on Ultra Coin also
> 
> Give me a sec to find the link again
> 
> EDIT: Cuda Miner 2014-02-02 https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0
> 
> EDIT 2: My .bat setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> cudaminer.exe -C 1 -i 1 -H 2 -l auto -o stratum+tcp://utc.greekpool.eu:3337 -O USERNAMEASSWORD -a scrypt-jane:UltraCoin
> 
> Let me know if you see a good jump for the Ultra. (Even though I don't feel good about the coin. But I wanted to test a Jane Scrypt since they are the new thing going forward.)


We'll see in a few days when the official exchange opens for UTC. If prices stay low after that point, I might just switch back to PTS.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> Which scrypt jane coin are you talking about? I'm dabbling in ultracoin for a bit and that is scrypt-jane based. Also, which Nvidia scrypt jane miner are you talking about? I'm currently using cbaucher's standard cudaminer that has scrypt-jane support.
> 
> 
> 
> I am on Ultra Coin also
> 
> Give me a sec to find the link again
> 
> EDIT: Cuda Miner 2014-02-02 https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0
> 
> EDIT 2: My .bat setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> cudaminer.exe -C 1 -i 1 -H 2 -l auto -o stratum+tcp://utc.greekpool.eu:3337 -O USERNAMEASSWORD -a scrypt-jane:UltraCoin
> P.S> I didn't create the bat, just used another poster's
> 
> Let me know if you see a good jump for the Ultra. (Even though I don't feel good about the coin. But I wanted to test a Jane Scrypt since they are the new thing going forward.)
Click to expand...

Could you reupload the miner anywhere? Pretty please.

The Mega download doesn't work for me. Doesn't start, I have to pause > resume it and then it gets stuck on 93-97%.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> We'll see in a few days when the official exchange opens for UTC. If prices stay low after that point, I might just switch back to PTS.


Give this a shot for Ultra.

I am definitely getting coins faster. I agree also. I do need to make some money.

If you use it let me know what you are getting on your kh/s.

Before this with the regular cuda version 12/18/13 I was only getting 6 kh/s. Like I said now I am up to 259ish. Definitely a good sign for Nvidia now with jane coins.


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Give this a shot for Ultra.
> 
> I am definitely getting coins faster. I agree also. I do need to make some money.
> 
> If you use it let me know what you are getting on your kh/s.
> 
> Before this with the regular cuda version 12/18/13 I was only getting 6 kh/s. Like I said now I am up to 259ish. Definitely a good sign for Nvidia now with jane coins.


I'm using it and I get ~295 - 300 khash/s with the following config which I modified from mining GabenCoin (scrypt-based)

cudaminer.exe --algo=scrypt-jane:UTC -H 2 -i 1 -m 1 -l K7x28 -o stratum+tcp://ultra.nitro.org:3337 -O username.workerassword


----------



## S197Mach1

Heads up just incase no one else saw this but the CPU miner just told me that it was mining the next 28 rounds for developers...


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> I'm using it and I get ~295 - 300 khash/s with the following config which I modified from mining GabenCoin (scrypt-based)
> 
> cudaminer.exe --algo=scrypt-jane:UTC -H 2 -i 1 -m 1 -l K7x28 -o stratum+tcp://ultra.nitro.org:3337 -O username.workerassword


Seems good.

Is that a big drop from what you were getting from regular scripts


----------



## fleetfeather

Pulling 2200 CPM on my Ti now. 1200/2000


----------



## Hukkel

Mining devices: 2x GPU

CPU: 3770k @ stock
RAM: 4x4gb @ stock 1600mhz
GPU: EVGA + KFA2 GTX 670 Reference @ 1254 Core / +700 Memory

Mining client: PtsGPUz0.3c
CPM Average: 2742 combined

Shares/Hour: ~325 combined


----------



## Nightingale

*Mining devices: 1x GPU

CPU: Phenom II X4 @ 3.8
RAM: 8gb @ stock 1600mhz
GPU: MSI 780 Lightning @ 1200 Core / +555 Memory &7100 Mhz)

Mining client: arCUDAminer1.0c
CPM Average: 2050*


----------



## fleetfeather

Have you guys found that your max gaming clocks = your max mining clocks?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Have you guys found that your max gaming clocks = your max mining clocks?


No my max mining clocks are substantially higher than my gaming clocks, especially on the memory. I am able to get +700 on the memory for mining but only +450 for gaming.


----------



## fleetfeather

Yep, I figured as much haha...

Fairly sure 1320/2029 @ 1.87v won't hold in Bf4


----------



## $ilent

Hmm this is strange. I came back to my pc today one miner is at 150s/h, the other two are low like 20 s/hour. My 7870 is running at about 100cpm but its not under any load whatsoever. Which is strange since I left it overclocked and its been running fine for at least 24 hours.

I checked my other rig and that is running as normal, soon as I checked the miners again both are back up to like 100 s/hour...weird.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yep, I figured as much haha...
> 
> Fairly sure 1320/2029 @ 1.87v won't hold in Bf4


1.87V?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> For everyone with the Nvidia cards.
> 
> I believe that the script jane will be on Nvidia's side.
> 
> I have both. Well 1 Nvidia and 5 AMD, I have always been an Nvidia fan until I started mining, but back to the point.
> 
> A Nvidia jane scrypt miner just came out and I went from about 270 kh/s on regular script down to 259-262 kh/s on jane. On the other hand my 2 7850 went from 360 kh/s down to 190 kh/s. My 280x went from 610 kh/s down to 425 kh/s. I have been following this and people are saying it is normal to lose 1/3 to 1/2 kh/s from scrypt to jane.
> 
> I believe that the jane coins will be on our side and if so it looks like I need to start getting some more Nvidia.
> 
> Just wanted to post this and hopefully my stats are correct. I am going back to page 105 now and get caught up on the thread.


So is that miner exclusive to one coin or will it work with pretty much any script jane coins?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> For everyone with the Nvidia cards.
> 
> I believe that the script jane will be on Nvidia's side.
> 
> I have both. Well 1 Nvidia and 5 AMD, I have always been an Nvidia fan until I started mining, but back to the point.
> 
> A Nvidia jane scrypt miner just came out and I went from about 270 kh/s on regular script down to 259-262 kh/s on jane. On the other hand my 2 7850 went from 360 kh/s down to 190 kh/s. My 280x went from 610 kh/s down to 425 kh/s. I have been following this and people are saying it is normal to lose 1/3 to 1/2 kh/s from scrypt to jane.
> 
> I believe that the jane coins will be on our side and if so it looks like I need to start getting some more Nvidia.
> 
> Just wanted to post this and hopefully my stats are correct. I am going back to page 105 now and get caught up on the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> So is that miner exclusive to one coin or will it work with pretty much any script jane coins?
Click to expand...

Pretty much any.
Even if they aren't preset (there are flags for different coins, e.g. scrypt-jane: YAC ), you can set the N factor. Readme that comes with the miner has it all.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> 1.87V?


Slight typo...

1.187v


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> @drka0ticHow are you able to push out your Collision rate so high?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mem clocks


Yea. Memory is up by +600. Core by +60.
I have a feeling it could do more but have to watch my temps. It's at 70C now and I have 780 on the way.


----------



## Nightingale

Automatic payment was sent to my BTER account 5 hours ago, and still has not shown up, is this normal?


----------



## CroakV

So I threw an old 6950 with unlocked shaders in a retired 2600K system along with two cheap cheap R9 270 cards (combined cost less than _half_ of one 780Ti).

3600 CPM, 440 Shares per hour, it's just a hair behind my Nvidia rig in both categories, and cost me $300 for the two new GPUs.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> Automatic payment was sent to my BTER account 5 hours ago, and still has not shown up, is this normal?


Yes...if it's from beeeeer.org you'll _never_ see it until you push more than 0.5 PTS. Ypool can take up to 12 hours or more.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> So I threw an old 6950 with unlocked shaders in a retired 2600K system along with two cheap cheap R9 270 cards (combined cost less than _half_ of one 780Ti).
> 
> 3600 CPM, 440 Shares per hour, it's just a hair behind my Nvidia rig in both categories, and cost me $300 for the two new GPUs.


How many CPM are your 270s getting each? I read somewhere they are around 1000?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> How many CPM are your 270s getting each? I read somewhere they are around 1000?


If this is the case it'd be better idea to snag a cheap 7870 if you can. Mine is at 1300cpm, and they cost same as a 270 gpu.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Which ones? Interested


Mainly the top 2. Had pretty good ratings. I'm just weary of putting in my credentials into a 3rd party app.


----------



## $ilent

^Can you not just put your worker name in the app? It shouldnt need to know your ypol login details if its only monitoring the workers, least thats my guess.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Mainly the top 2. Had pretty good ratings. *I'm just weary of putting in my credentials into a 3rd party app*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's why I decided to stay away from it. For example, notice that "good" raiting on the top one. When I checked yesterday it was made up of six reviews. The program had been out a number of days....

Maybe I'm just being paranoid but cyrpto mining seems like a good target for hackers.

Honestly the ypool website already seems pretty mobile optimized. Even the sidebar stays off screen until a simple swipe to get back over.


----------



## DizZz

I use the top one and it works perfectly for me


----------



## $ilent

Lets get dizz to 500!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> That's why I decided to stay away from it. For example, notice that "good" raiting on the top one. When I checked yesterday it was made up of six reviews. The program had been out a number of days....
> 
> Maybe I'm just being paranoid but cyrpto mining seems like a good target for hackers.
> 
> Honestly the ypool website already seems pretty mobile optimized. Even the sidebar stays off screen until a simple swipe to get back over.


I noticed the same thing, only 100+ DL's and a handful of reviews.

Sure, they were great reviews, but i'm too unfamiliar with my ypool account to know the repercussions if my credentials were "sent home."

Just being cautious.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> If this is the case it'd be better idea to snag a cheap 7870 if you can. Mine is at 1300cpm, and they cost same as a 270 gpu.


Used, maybe, or on clearance somewhere, but otherwise the 7870 sells for $20-$30 more than the 270 (non-x) and is essentially the same card other than the 25W TDP difference in favour of the 270, 100MHz higher factory clock speeds on the 7870 (the 270 will OC up near 1100), and 800MHz faster VRAM speeds on the 270 (with a little room to OC there as well).

http://gpuboss.com/gpus/Radeon-R9-270-vs-Radeon-HD-7870#differences

http://www.hwcompare.com/16573/radeon-hd-7870-vs-radeon-r9-270/

That said, this is a *NVIDIA* thread, we should stick to that and spin off yet another AMD mining thread if need be.

EDIT: So with my two 780ti's going on my main machine, a GT640LE and YAM running on my laptop, and the three AMD cards+YAM running on my old machine, I'm earning about 0.01 PTS per block at present. That adds up quick.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So is that miner exclusive to one coin or will it work with pretty much any script jane coins?


Not sure about that.

Haven't tried another yet.

I went back to PTS


----------



## dolcolax

Ive been mining pts for I think almost a week, but I dont know this, how many shares does it take to get a pts coin?


----------



## $ilent

After a week you should have 1 PTS by now, have you checked the bter site to check its not paid out? Whats your CPM?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> Ive been mining pts for I think almost a week, but I dont know this, how many shares does it take to get a pts coin?


Honestly I have no clue either how many shares per PTS it takes. I do know it takes around 2668 CPM to make 1 PTS a day though. Add in your collisions on this site (also listed in the first post, along with other info) http://mrx.im/pts.php, and you'll find out.


----------



## dolcolax

yeah i only go to ypool.net to check my shares per hour, before id do 1pts per day with ~2500 cpm, now it seems to take longer. I asked because I tried using my AMD rig to mine PTS. and since im RMAing a card today im just wondering which side to invest.

OT: I just got a kill-a-watt and its my first time using it! woohoo for first time! am i doing this right? my computer + monitor + speakers are plugged into a surge protector and that surge protector is plugged into the kill-a-watt, when i press WATT on the machine, it reads 221w. it just felt unrealistic with 2 gtx 770 mining PTS, ha!

edit: only 1 gtx 770 mining PTS, i forgot i turned off the other one coz im returning that too.


----------



## BulletSponge

For those interested in a good deal on a 270X for mining check this out. I had been wanting to order one of these but they were either OOS everywhere or showing up to a 4 week wait before shipping. So, being the impatient idiot I am I ordered an EVGA GTX 760 SC/ACX yesterday at noon and last night Newegg finally showed them in stock. Oh well, I'll run the 760 in my daughters rig until I get my tax refund and then I am picking up 2 of these.
PowerColor DEVIL AXR9 270X for $229


----------



## theilya

something seems off

I get ~4400-4500 combined CPM from GPU+CPU
The calculator says I should get 1.6 CPM per day

I mine about 20 hours a day so I should atleast get 1.3.
I only get 1


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> For those interested in a good deal on a 270X for mining check this out. I had been wanting to order one of these but they were either OOS everywhere or showing up to a 4 week wait before shipping. So, being the impatient idiot I am I ordered an EVGA GTX 760 SC/ACX yesterday at noon and last night Newegg finally showed them in stock. Oh well, I'll run the 760 in my daughters rig until I get my tax refund and then I am picking up 2 of these.
> PowerColor DEVIL AXR9 270X for $229


how much CPM are those getting?


----------



## Hukkel

People which gfx card is best CPM vs power use?

I am beginning to think AMD cards are beating the Nvidia gfx cards now or is Kepler so much more efficient? The GTX670 doesn't use a big load of power.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> People which gfx card is best CPM vs power use?
> 
> I am beginning to think AMD cards are beating the Nvidia gfx cards now or is Kepler so much more efficient? The GTX670 doesn't use a big load of power.


670's and 680s probably won't use much power on this type of mining, even with my 690 at 1176/6700 that pc is only using 330 watts for almost 1 PTS a day. I'd like to know the wattage of 2 670s or 680s.

Yeah with all this talk about AMD I was looking at the 270, maybe I can buy one somewhere local to see how it does then return it.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> 670's and 680s probably won't use much power on this type of mining, even with my 690 at 1176/6700 that pc is only using 330 watts for almost 1 PTS a day. I'd like to know the wattage of 2 670s or 680s.
> 
> Yeah with all this talk about AMD I was looking at the 270, maybe I can buy one somewhere local to see how it does then return it.


Two 680's are running at about 300w here.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> how much CPM are those getting?


I believe 7870's are getting @ 1300 so it should be the same or a tiny bit higher.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Are you saying the stock cooler is not adequate, or that the Kuhler 920 is not adequate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Both.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Interesting. There is no way to monitor VRM temps on 780 but I suppose warranty covers that?
> 
> How would I monitor the VRM temps ?


Sorry for the late reply.

But yes, the VRM's for a 780 with ACX are only adequately cooled, so games, etc, are fine. For mining though I'd highly recommend additional cooling, a full cover block would probably be worth the investment if you plan on mining continuously.

I dunno what the warranty would be but the PCB heat plate isn't good enough for the amount of heat generated. When I ran my 920 block I didn't have a fan over the VRM section of the PCB plate. It became significantly hot, just from playing games. It requires a dedicated fan, which with the ACX cooler is fine, but case air flow isn't enough (passive).

Obviously it wasn't designed for long term stress like mining produces.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> But yes, the VRM's for a 780 with ACX are only adequately cooled, so games, etc, are fine. For mining though I'd highly recommend additional cooling, a full cover block would probably be worth the investment if you plan on mining continuously.
> 
> I dunno what the warranty would be but the PCB heat plate isn't good enough for the amount of heat generated. When I ran my 920 block I didn't have a fan over the VRM section of the PCB plate. It became significantly hot, just from playing games. It requires a dedicated fan, which with the ACX cooler is fine, but case air flow isn't enough (passive).
> 
> Obviously it wasn't designed for long term stress like mining produces.


is it the same for stock cooling?


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> 670's and 680s probably won't use much power on this type of mining, even with my 690 at 1176/6700 that pc is only using 330 watts for almost 1 PTS a day. I'd like to know the wattage of 2 670s or 680s.
> 
> Yeah with all this talk about AMD I was looking at the 270, maybe I can buy one somewhere local to see how it does then return it.


That is not much indeed. I wonder how much a 280X or HD7950 soaks up. If the Nvidia cards are more efficient. People should add that to the Excel sheet as well


----------



## archit12

Where can I find the stats sheet?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> Where can I find the stats sheet?


Of people's reported CPM? In the OP


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

I wanted to start mining on my Ti's but I'm concerned about having my VRM's meltdown. Does anybody else have any experience in this matter? They are reference, superclocked.


----------



## archit12

New update for arCUDAminer with a performance increase for all cards, experimental upgrade for Compute 3.5 cards and Share values in miner coming soon!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Two 680's are running at about 300w here.


How much is your whole system using in total? My idle wattage for the entire pc (full water loop with d5 pump and 6 fans, 4 GHz 4820k @1.095v, GTX 690) is right around 103 watts idle, and around 320-330 under load. which means each gpu is using roughly 115 watts to produce around 1300 CPM at 1163/1150 / 6700.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> That is not much indeed. I wonder how much a 280X or HD7950 soaks up. If the Nvidia cards are more efficient. People should add that to the Excel sheet as well


My guess is they may use more wattage, but PTS mining doesn't seem to draw that much wattage, at least from my short time mining. I wonder how much a 270 pulls under load vs a 670/680 in wattage, they seem like a good balance of price, power usage, and CPM, if the 1000 figure is to be correct.

I would like to get that MARS dual 760 from Asus and mine with that..


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> New update for arCUDAminer with a performance increase for all cards, experimental upgrade for Compute 3.5 cards and Share values in miner coming soon!


excitedddd


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> How much is your whole system using in total?.


300w is the whole system purely mining. Everything else is idle.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> New update for arCUDAminer with a performance increase for all cards, experimental upgrade for Compute 3.5 cards and Share values in miner coming soon!


Will this help us using gtx 600 cards?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> I wanted to start mining on my Ti's but I'm concerned about having my VRM's meltdown. Does anybody else have any experience in this matter? They are reference, superclocked.


Safest bet is a waterblock, or find some creative ways to have a fan blowing air on the top of the cards PCB. So long as you keep it cool you should be fine. Its a pain for some but if the card does die that's where the warranty comes in. I should be worried to considering Titan's have so-so VRMs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> 300w is the whole system purely mining. Everything else is idle.


Undervolted at all? If not man that's some good wattage right there.

I bought a IR gun so I can have an idea of what my temps are like on the backs of my cards. They are warm, but not enough that my fingers will burn, each Titan GPU is around 42C so hopefully the VRMs are in the 60C or so range. The 690 GPUs are at 40-41C on the cores.


----------



## $ilent

bang bang bang, just found 3 shares in 1 second


----------



## theilya

I wonder how do people mine with 4-5 R9s? they run like 95c....

I currently have 2 780s minning pretty much 20 hours a day for 6 days now.
1250/7200 at 1.2v

I still have warranties on both of them so I'm not that worried. I want to test it out for a month and if everything is okay I will invest into NV minning rig.


----------



## CroakV

Serious miners use PCI-E riser cables so they're all outside of a case. And 95C is normal for that card, so other than dealing with 300W per card heat dump into a room (and fan noise) it's not a big deal.

But think about it...a 780Ti at 1.2v is pulling almost as much juice as a 290x, so there's almost the same amount of heat being _generated_...it's just that the cooling solution for a 780/Titan/Ti is much better than stock AMD...but there's still 250-300W of heat being dumped _somewhere_ with either card.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> For those interested in a good deal on a 270X for mining check this out. I had been wanting to order one of these but they were either OOS everywhere or showing up to a 4 week wait before shipping. So, being the impatient idiot I am I ordered an EVGA GTX 760 SC/ACX yesterday at noon and last night Newegg finally showed them in stock. Oh well, I'll run the 760 in my daughters rig until I get my tax refund and then I am picking up 2 of these.
> PowerColor DEVIL AXR9 270X for $229


Why wait for a 270x over a 270? It's better but only slightly from my understanding.

I'm currently working on trying to pick up two of THESE to throw in the sig rig to help out with mining.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I wonder how do people mine with 4-5 R9s? they run like 95c....
> 
> I currently have 2 780s minning pretty much 20 hours a day for 6 days now.
> 1250/7200 at 1.2v
> 
> I still have warranties on both of them so I'm not that worried. I want to test it out for a month and if everything is okay I will invest into NV minning rig.


Reference cooler?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Just installed my pci-e riser. Had to fabricate a spacer because the cable was stopping the gpu from being able to be screwed into rear i/o, like a normal gpu.

I have turned off the side fan and have both gpus at 100%.

It's so much quieter now and I haven't seen either gpu go over 60 degrees yet.

Best £15 I've ever spent.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> New update for arCUDAminer with a performance increase for all cards, experimental upgrade for Compute 3.5 cards and Share values in miner coming soon!


Awesome can't wait!


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Reference cooler?


yeah


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I wonder how do people mine with 4-5 R9s? they run like 95c....
> 
> I currently have 2 780s minning pretty much 20 hours a day for 6 days now.
> 1250/7200 at 1.2v
> 
> I still have warranties on both of them so I'm not that worried. I want to test it out for a month and if everything is okay I will invest into NV minning rig.


My 290 is under water. My mining temps for scrypt were around 46c core and 55c on VRM's.

Mining PTS core is 41c and 38c on VRM's max. So its obviously a much lower power draw. Nowhere near the volts even on AMD cards.

All told though; these aren't really better than 780ti's as the 780 is using even less power. Seems almost like a tie.


----------



## Outlawed

Quick question. Why is the current PTS price link provided in the OP always about ~$2 higher than the true price per PTS? I've been checking coinplorer a lot and they are pretty consistent with what bter is currently paying out.


----------



## $ilent

guys this might sound like a dumb question, but im using my kill-a-watt and it says one of my rigs is 145 watts. Does that definitely mean it consumes 145 watts AN HOUR or not? Im trying to gauge my potential profit. I notice there is a KWH button on the killawatt, but that says to leave it plugged in for hours.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quick question. Why is the current PTS price link provided in the OP always about ~$2 higher than the true price per PTS? I've been checking coinplorer a lot and they are pretty consistent with what bter is currently paying out.


Value is all over the place it seems haha. http://coinmill.com/PTS_USD.html#PTS=1

Also to those who know what they are doing, how the heck do I make a wallet so I can encrypt it and have 1 less thing to worry about? I have the PTS 0.4.0 wallet I think, but I can't get it to do anything. I know I have some PTS in my bter account, just would like to keep it safe if I do hold onto the coins a bit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> guys this might sound like a dumb question, but im using my kill-a-watt and it says one of my rigs is 145 watts. Does that definitely mean it consumes 145 watts AN HOUR or not? Im trying to gauge my potential profit. I notice there is a KWH button on the killawatt, but that says to leave it plugged in for hours.


http://www.citytrf.net/costs_calculator.htm

Check this site out it made figuring it out so much easier for me. At first I thought I wouldn't make money but after finding this site (or actually someone posted it in here earlier) I actually do make profit.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quick question. Why is the current PTS price link provided in the OP always about ~$2 higher than the true price per PTS? I've been checking coinplorer a lot and they are pretty consistent with what bter is currently paying out.


It looks accurate to me. Invictus claims it is worth .01564BTC per PTS. Looking at BTER, the most recent sale was .01564.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Value is all over the place it seems haha. http://coinmill.com/PTS_USD.html#PTS=1
> 
> Also to those who know what they are doing, how the heck do I make a wallet so I can encrypt it and have 1 less thing to worry about? I have the PTS 0.4.0 wallet I think, but I can't get it to do anything. I know I have some PTS in my bter account, just would like to keep it safe if I do hold onto the coins a bit.


Yea but coinplorer has been pretty much within a few cents of bter (which is the suggested method of payout for this thread) since I started mining on Thursday, while the link in OP continues to always say it's $2 higher.

As for the wallet, is it synced or just stuck at 12 weeks out? If it's stuck then you need to add the new server ips to the wallet's console.

Fleetfeather posted this a little bit back...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> When the protoshares qt client is open, find its icon down in the system tray. Right click it and click on the Debug Window option. In there, open up the Console Mode. Type in the following commands
> 
> addnode 162.243.67.4 add [enter]
> addnode 162.243.54.126 add [enter]
> addnode 37.139.29.236 add [enter]
> addnode 64.90.183.137 add [enter]
> addnode 180.183.205.118 add [enter]
> 
> This should hopefully add the addresses of the update servers, which should provide the updated/current block list for you and thus give you your PTS.
> 
> Let me know how you go
> 
> (This info is adapted from https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=325261.0)





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> It looks accurate to me. Invictus claims it is worth .01564BTC per PTS. Looking at BTER, the most recent sale was .01564.


I'm simply going off the $ price that it list per PTS. Something is wrong there.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> It looks accurate to me. Invictus claims it is worth .01564BTC per PTS. Looking at BTER, the most recent sale was .01564.


The difference is likely the transfer from BTC to USD, not PTS to BTC.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Value is all over the place it seems haha. http://coinmill.com/PTS_USD.html#PTS=1
> 
> Also to those who know what they are doing, how the heck do I make a wallet so I can encrypt it and have 1 less thing to worry about? I have the PTS 0.4.0 wallet I think, but I can't get it to do anything. I know I have some PTS in my bter account, just would like to keep it safe if I do hold onto the coins a bit.
> http://www.citytrf.net/costs_calculator.htm
> 
> Check this site out it made figuring it out so much easier for me. At first I thought I wouldn't make money but after finding this site (or actually someone posted it in here earlier) I actually do make profit.


awesome thanks!


----------



## g94

Anyone know where to get good quality riser cards? Looking for enough length to rest the cards on top of the case, if possible.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yea but coinplorer has been pretty much within a few cents of bter (which is the suggested method of payout for this thread) since I started mining on Thursday, while the link in OP continues to always say it's $2 higher.
> 
> As for the wallet, is it synced or just stuck at 12 weeks out? If it's stuck then you need to add the new server ips to the wallet's console.
> 
> Fleetfeather posted this a little bit back...
> I'm simply going off the $ price that it list per PTS. Something is wrong there.


They are listing the correct value in BTC based off what it is actually trading for. But BTC itself has a huge spread. This second it goes for anywhere from 794USD to 925USD. They are most likely using the highest value available.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g94*
> 
> Anyone know where to get good quality riser cards? Looking for enough length to rest the cards on top of the case, if possible.


I bought mine off fleabay!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141173140928?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> As for the wallet, is it synced or just stuck at 12 weeks out? If it's stuck then you need to add the new server ips to the wallet's console.
> 
> Fleetfeather posted this a little bit back...


Everything is up to date it says, 8 connections to the network, added all those things but it doesn't seem to have a balance yet. Is there anything else I have to add? Like adding a receiving address or changing something? Wish I could find a guide or something instead of pestering others.


----------



## g94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I bought mine off fleabay!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141173140928?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


How is the quality on that unit?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Everything is up to date it says, 8 connections to the network, added all those things but it doesn't seem to have a balance yet. Is there anything else I have to add? Like adding a receiving address or changing something? Wish I could find a guide or something instead of pestering others.


This might sound dumb but did you go to the "Receive" tab in the wallet and get the default address or create one specifically for ypool? Once you have that, that needs to be added to the "Main Options" under "Account" at the ypool site.


----------



## Rage19420

What happen to the video tutorials on the front page?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g94*
> 
> How is the quality on that unit?


Ive not used it sorry, but to be honest I checked beforehand and they all look the same. The only difference is powered ones and normal risers.

On another note I just worked out my costs for mining. It cosst me £40 a month to run my mining rigs, but my monthly output at the current price is around £330. So thats a very healthy £290 a month potential profit even after factoring running costs.

Which is not bad at all considering electricity is so bloody expensive here, its just under 20 cents a kwh here.


----------



## drka0tic

20 cents kw/h here in NYC as well


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> This might sound dumb but did you go to the "Receive" tab in the wallet and get the default address or create one specifically for ypool? Once you have that, that needs to be added to the "Main Options" under "Account" at the ypool site.


No I did not, I'm so noob at this lol. My ypool payment address is currently set to what bter gave me, so I pretty much switch that, to the address inside my Receive tab in the wallet? If that is the case, do I just deposit the PTS I've already mined from my bter account to that same wallet address?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> 20 cents kw/h here in NYC as well


its cheaper in brooklyn i think


----------



## lacrossewacker

Can somebody help me find the exact kw/h rate for me please?

You find it from this link; Virginia Rates and Prices (Dominion)


----------



## batman900

780 Ti Classy getting 1805 as stock voltage "1.174" 1200/7000. I had it at 1.21v 1243/7600 and was getting 1941 but the card ran a lot hotter. It's currently running silent at 70c GPU and 64c VRM. I have a 290X on the way to play with, I can't decide making a 2nd cheapo matx rig for it to mine, putting it in this rig with my 780 and just using 1 to mine? Both to mine? Or just replace the 780 with it and mine when I'm not using the comp haha. So many choices. Currently pay .10 kwh

+Rep for the amazingly easy to use tutorial!!


----------



## Shogon

I feel special with my 0.356 cents kw/h lol.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> is it the same for stock cooling?


I don't know as I only have the ACX cooler. However my past experiences with other NVidia cards which only have stock cooling would suggest that VRM cooling may be a bit better, but you'd have to let the blower run pretty high to get temps overall at a comfortable level.


----------



## Hacksword

got it up and running, thanks for the guide!


----------



## DemiseGR

Just went through the entire thread, took well over 3hours..
Excellent guide +rep Dizzz

Currently running a 780 classified at stock volts, +244 on the core and +900 on the mem
getting 2343 cpm and 266share/h


----------



## theilya

can i get a link to AMD mining thread?

I want to know how much 280x/290/290x are getting


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I don't know as I only have the ACX cooler. However my past experiences with other NVidia cards which only have stock cooling would suggest that VRM cooling may be a bit better, but you'd have to let the blower run pretty high to get temps overall at a comfortable level.


argh I have no way to measure VRM temps

I get 74c on top card and 68c on bottom but that GPU temps


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I feel special with my 0.356 cents kw/h lol.


Damn, time to tap into the neighbors power then.


----------



## CroakV

So anyone know how I can get my IGPU actually working as my primary display adaptor with Win 8.1 and a Z77 Asus Maximus Extreme?

So far I've had no luck, with my display port plugged into the onboard, as soon as Windows loads the login screen I lose signal...system boots fine, and if I plug my DP back into my GPU it's ok.

I know the IGPU works, if I uninstall my Nvidia drivers via DDU in safe mode and plug into the IGPU, next boot it's working fine, but just as soon as Nvidia drivers are installed, black screen of frustration.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> argh I have no way to measure VRM temps
> 
> I get 74c on top card and 68c on bottom but that GPU temps


You can count in VRM being 5-20C hotter than core. Go buy a cheap IR thermometer and you can get a pretty good rough measurement yourself.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Picked up one of these today to check my power consumption

3570k idling
780SC ACX stock clocks:










And then +50 core, +550 mem:










Hope this helps some of you with 780s trying to figure out your electricity usage


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> its cheaper in brooklyn i think


That's good to hear. Im in Westchester but my mom still lives in Brooklyn. Maybe ill set up a mining rig in her apartment


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> That's good to hear. Im in Westchester but my mom still lives in Brooklyn. Maybe ill set up a mining rig in her apartment


it's a good time to have a space heater







However, traditional space heaters are the root cause of ~80% of fatal house fires. You'd be doing your mom a favor by mining under her roof


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> What happen to the video tutorials on the front page?


They're still there click on the links. I couldn't get the forms working and the videos imbedded at the same time so I just posted the links. I'll try and fix that tonight.


----------



## Trypsky

Great guide. Running an ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 in my gaming rig. Been mining PTS for 2 days now, started on 1.0c (the one this guide recommends for 3.5 compute) and was getting about 1800-2000 cpm, but share value/h on ypool started around 200 and leveled out around 150 share value/h. When I tried running arcudaminer_cm35.exe (version 1.0e) in the bat instead of arcudaminer_cm3.exe, my cpm stays between 1400-1500, but my share value starts out around 200-290, then levels out to around 160. these are at stock clocks and voltage, overclocking seems to decrease share value/h for me and cpm stays the same. Also noticed the temps are lower with 1.0e (cm35 version) in cm3 1.0c version temps were around 61-62 degrees on core and board measured with temp gun read 65 on vram area. In cm35 1.0e temps stay at a solid 58 on core at 100% fan speed. Temp gun on vram area of back of board also drops from 65 to 60. Now what I gather is that the share value/h is more important in calculating profit than cpm? If that is true am I slightly increasing performace and lowering temps at the same time?


----------



## CroakV

Do keep in mind that share value has a high random factor...how many miners are on, how long you've been in the pool, the share bonus you get at times, and just plain luck on how long the block took. It's quite possible you could have had the same results with different versions and different clocks.
Quote:


> What is a share? What is share value?
> 
> On ypool we use shares as a measurement for how much you contributed to the mining process. The longer you mine, the more shares you will receive. Additionally each share is associated with a different value, called the share value. Depending on how 'useful' the share was you will receive more value. At the end of each round your share value will be used to determine how many coins you have earned.
> 
> Since finding high value shares is based on luck we use a simple rule to improve fairness: Each share is valid accross several rounds (20 for FTC, 160 for XPM). *When you start mining you will notice a 'ramp up' period in which your share value per round adds up. When you stop mining you will see the opposite effect. Because of this we recommend that you mine at least half a day before you draw any conclusions about your earnings*.
> 
> You can see your share value for the current round under 'SHARES' at the top right corner. When a block is found the round ends and the value is reset to zero. You can see a history of your share values per block on the personal stats page. Although be aware that the personal stats can be delayed by up to 20 minutes in rare cases.


All that said, until Archit releases his next version, with your 780 you should be running arCUDAminer.exe 1.0c, not any of the cmX versions or highper versions. They're bugged and actually reduce gpu load and even TDP drops 15% or more, a clear indication it's not working as hard (or it's super efficient, but the lower CPM gives lie to that idea)..


----------



## phenom01

I did everything like you said and when I hit mine.bat it starts mining on my 2 gpus and my shares are slowly going up. But it doesnt show any workers connected. Did I do something wrong? Nm just took it a bit to update.

Im looking at 346.4239Share value/h. Does that seem ok for heavily overclocked 770 4gb sli? Also how to I tell my CPM? thanks in advance.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Can somebody help me find the exact kw/h rate for me please?
> 
> You find it from this link; Virginia Rates and Prices (Dominion)


I tried, but your electric company is so confusing. Mine literally says this is how much your electricity costs...

Yours has about 10 different names for the electric schemes they provide. I think you should ring them up and ask or check your bill, it will say on there.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I tried, but your electric company is so confusing. Mine literally says this is how much your electricity costs...
> 
> Yours has about 10 different names for the electric schemes they provide. I think you should ring them up and ask or check your bill, it will say on there.


Hello. Im UK also.
Tell me, what CPM does that GPU in your sig get you? just wondering you see.


----------



## Trypsky

Thanks CroakV I understand it better now. +rep. So performance is decreasing, that would make sense. Temps are definitely lower though, especially vram. What would a frair estimate of max vram temps on my card can be without being a serious concern?


----------



## Hukkel

Here is a small comparison for a AMD 280X, it is the new Gigabyte 280X rev 2.0

I have a swap in card so currently only have 1 280X mining.

When it is mining scrypt: system pulls 358W constantly and the card hits 73 degrees constantly
When mining PTS the system pulls 230W constantly and the card hits 64 degrees celcius constantly

what the.....

This is more profitable (currently), I use less power, card core gets less hot.

This will be FLOODING with AMD miners soon.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Here is a small comparison for a AMD 280X, it is the new Gigabyte 280X rev 2.0
> 
> I have a swap in card so currently only have 1 280X mining.
> 
> When it is mining scrypt: system pulls 358W constantly and the card hits 73 degrees constantly
> When mining PTS the system pulls 230W constantly and the card hits 64 degrees celcius constantly
> 
> what the.....
> 
> This is more profitable (currently), I use less power, card core gets less hot.
> 
> This will be FLOODING with AMD miners soon.


how much cpm are you getting


----------



## Hukkel

In the 2030s with a clock of 1100 and memory of 1600.


----------



## jrp0079

So i keep getting PtsGPUz0.3c.exe has stopped working. Any ideas how to fix this? I have a 660ti if that helps.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Hello. Im UK also.
> Tell me, what CPM does that GPU in your sig get you? just wondering you see.


Gtx 670 = 1450cpm
7850 = 920cpm
7870 = 1300cpm


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Gtx 670 = 1450cpm
> 7850 = 920cpm
> 7870 = 1300cpm


Cheers bud. I was getting just over 1000 with one of my GTX480 undervolted and slightly underclocked but with the price of my electric (pre-pay) i was not breaking even. Sucks. i need new cards.
Maybe an R290X or GTX780 not made mind up yet.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Here is a small comparison for a AMD 280X, it is the new Gigabyte 280X rev 2.0
> 
> I have a swap in card so currently only have 1 280X mining.
> 
> When it is mining scrypt: system pulls 358W constantly and the card hits 73 degrees constantly
> When mining PTS the system pulls 230W constantly and the card hits 64 degrees celcius constantly
> 
> what the.....
> 
> This is more profitable (currently), I use less power, card core gets less hot.
> 
> This will be FLOODING with AMD miners soon.


Very interesting! Ty for that info







AMD still wins but at least we get a little piece of the pie lol


----------



## jrp0079

So i figured it out. I guess the file didn't like being in my documents.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Cheers bud. I was getting just over 1000 with one of my GTX480 undervolted and slightly underclocked but with the price of my electric (pre-pay) i was not breaking even. Sucks. i need new cards.
> Maybe an R290X or GTX780 not made mind up yet.


290x is about 20% faster for pts. But its a pain to use unless you go aftermarket cooling.


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Gtx 670 = 1450cpm
> 7850 = 920cpm
> 7870 = 1300cpm


1450 from a 670?

All I am getting from my 680 is roughly 1225.... 2450 combined between the two...


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> argh I have no way to measure VRM temps
> 
> I get 74c on top card and 68c on bottom but that GPU temps


I decided to touch the VRMs on my card today to see how hot they were to the touch. While they were quite hot, I could leave my finger on them without being burned. My GPU runs at about 62C with the fan around 55%. Does anyone know at what temperature you would be burned at? This is a perfectly scientific way of measuring temperature


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 290x is about 20% faster for pts. But its a pain to use unless you go aftermarket cooling.


280x is same price as 780 pretty much.
andd 290x goes for $700 now..


----------



## kzim9

Explain how one minute my CPM is 2450 and then the next its 2950, sometimes hit 3000?


----------



## lester007

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487007 i saw this wow really newegg price is high for 780 ti classy


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Explain how one minute my CPM is 2450 and then the next its 2950, sometimes hit 3000?


Your GPU getting stronger. It's the future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487007 i saw this wow really newegg price is high for 780 ti classy


AND they still ask $15 for shipping. Screw that.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> 1450 from a 670?
> 
> All I am getting from my 680 is roughly 1225.... 2450 combined between the two...


Its clocked at 1293/3700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 280x is same price as 780 pretty much.
> andd 290x goes for $700 now..


290x costs about $650 over here, but a 290 can be had for $490.

Anyone know if litecoin ASICs would affect us doing PTS mining?


----------



## Hukkel

Litecoin asic are not here yet.
The ones that are announced do not have the performance to make you sell your mining rig. They use less power yes, if it is all true. But we're a good time away from asics scaring the gpu miners


----------



## kzim9

3700 mem clock! crap I can't keep mine stable after 1850.

ahhhhh wait, your running a 4GB evga compared to my 2GB ref cards....lol


----------



## MichaelZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Its clocked at 1293/3700
> 290x costs about $650 over here, but a 290 can be had for $490.
> 
> Anyone know if litecoin ASICs would affect us doing PTS mining?


What driver and miner are you using for the gtx 670?

I am using the latest beta driver and the pts 3% fee for my dual gtx 770 and I am only getting around 2700 to 2800 top. Core at 1345/38xx and 1355/38xx.
Share per hour is around 295 after running for 6 hours


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Litecoin asic are not here yet.
> The ones that are announced do not have the performance to make you sell your mining rig. They use less power yes, if it is all true. But we're a good time away from asics scaring the gpu miners


thank god. I finally decided to give this a try. I wouldn't want my feelings hurt so soon


----------



## BulletSponge

Any link available to the new arCuda miner yet?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Can somebody help me find the exact kw/h rate for me please?
> 
> You find it from this link; Virginia Rates and Prices (Dominion)


Your electricity is tiered going off https://www.dom.com/dominion-virginia-power/customer-service/rates-and-tariffs/pdf/vasch1.pdf.

Above 800kwh is a different rate.

Basic service = $7/month ---- this is irrelevant , you need to pay it to keep the lights on
A distribution charge : 2.258¢ per kWh for first 800kwh , 1.285¢ per kWh over that
B. supply charge (see October to May):
3.795¢ per kWh , 2.927¢ per kWh over 800kwh * For summer (June-Sept) it is 3.795¢ per kWh , 5.773¢ per kWh --- more expensive when you use more
C. Transmission charge: All kWh @ 0.970¢ per kWh

PLUS TAX on this (if apppicable).

So for 800kwh or less NOW (not summer):
2.258+3.795+0.970= 7.023 cents per kwh (cheap btw)


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Litecoin asic are not here yet.
> The ones that are announced do not have the performance to make you sell your mining rig. They use less power yes, if it is all true. But we're a good time away from asics scaring the gpu miners


But if they can use ASICs for litecoin that means they can use ASICs for any scrypt based mining right? i.e making the days of using gpus to mine limited...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> 3700 mem clock! crap I can't keep mine stable after 1850.
> 
> ahhhhh wait, your running a 4GB evga compared to my 2GB ref cards....lol


No 3700 is 1850, same as yours. Its about 7.5ghz effective, but its displayed as 3700 on my windows sidebar gadget. Also im not using 4Gb evga cards, not sure where you saw that lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelZERO*
> 
> What driver and miner are you using for the gtx 670?
> 
> I am using the latest beta driver and the pts 3% fee for my dual gtx 770 and I am only getting around 2700 to 2800 top. Core at 1345/38xx and 1355/38xx.
> Share per hour is around 295 after running for 6 hours


Im using latest NV driver and the PtsGPUz0.3c_fee3 miner. s/h is 170 on the 670.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> 3700 mem clock! crap I can't keep mine stable after 1850.
> 
> ahhhhh wait, your running a 4GB evga compared to my 2GB ref cards....lol


Which miner are you using?

I'm getting 1400 cpm in my 680 @ 1800 MHz memory using PtsGPUz0.3c.

The arcuda gives lower results for me.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487007 i saw this wow really newegg price is high for 780 ti classy


Good lord !!!! That is insane!

Edit: Just noticed Canada lol, thought that was US $


----------



## ozzy1925

Can you guys confirm?
As i calculated 2xgtx 680 uses 300w that means if i mine 24 hours a day i have to pay $40 extra per month for electricty if i earn $15 day ($450 each month).So 450-40 i get $410 profit each month right?


----------



## CroakV

Except PTS isn't Scrypt, it's Momentum, and ASIC's won't be easily re-purposed to handle that algorithm, unlike switching between Litecoin and Doge, etc. And unless PTS really catches on, you'll probably never see a Momentum ASIC.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Can you guys confirm?
> As i calculated 2xgtx 680 uses 300w that means if i mine 24 hours a day i have to pay $40 extra per month for electricty if i earn $15 day ($450 each month).So 450-40 i get $410 profit each month right?


Mostly right. That's assuming the value holds on PTS, and that you're actually selling it at some point to turn it into fiat currency.

Me, I'm planning on holding onto PTS for the long haul, not turning it into income, and counting my monthly spend as investment costs. And hoping the other associated DAC products end up also being of value. You do know that PTS isn't really a coin, it's potential shares in other upcoming products, right?


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Which miner are you using?
> 
> I'm getting 1400 cpm in my 680 @ 1800 MHz memory using PtsGPUz0.3c.
> 
> The arcuda gives lower results for me.


Im using Ptsgpu.3.

I guess I am getting 1450- 1500cpm on my cards now after I added a - t 2 flag to my cmd prompt.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> But if they can use ASICs for litecoin that means they can use ASICs for any scrypt based mining right? i.e making the days of using gpus to mine limited...
> No 3700 is 1850, same as yours. Its about 7.5ghz effective, but its displayed as 3700 on my windows sidebar gadget. Also im not using 4Gb evga cards, not sure where you saw that lol.
> Im using latest NV driver and the PtsGPUz0.3c_fee3 miner. s/h is 170 on the 670.


ASIC.

*Application Specific* Integrated Circuit.

A SHA-256 ASIC does nothing for scrypt.

A scrypt ASIC does nothing for PTS / XPM as it's not scrypt. I wouldn't have that much faith in anything with SHA though.

* That's why it's GPGPU (general purpose graphics processing unit)

* Gridseed has SHA and scrypt parts on the same chip


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> No 3700 is 1850, same as yours. Its about 7.5ghz effective, but its displayed as 3700 on my windows sidebar gadget. Also im not using 4Gb evga cards, not sure where you saw that lol.


I just figured since its a 670 compared to 680 but I guess the memory is similar on both cards.


----------



## battleaxe

So what's the most efficient way to sell our Bit-coin?

I'm gonna sell some now. I saw someone posted about skipping PayPal somehow?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Mostly right. That's assuming the value holds on PTS, and that you're actually selling it at some point to turn it into fiat currency.
> 
> Me, I'm planning on holding onto PTS for the long haul, not turning it into income, and counting my monthly spend as investment costs. And hoping the other associated DAC products end up also being of value. You do know that PTS isn't really a coin, it's potential shares in other upcoming products, right?


you mean the part, where i should exchange pts in to btc and then btc to paypal?


----------



## RedWabbit

So I started mining last week using arcuda and then saw this and switched to the .3 miner after seeing it was faster. now yall are saying theres a fee but when i go and look for one for my workers it says 0. now the arcuda miner has a fee of 3% and shows up. so is everyone else getting the fee for the .3?

also had my mem clocked at +300(1652) and was getting good rates, 2200cpm. then I uped it even more +500(1752) and it was mining at around 2500cpm doing great. hour later the core clocks failed on one of the gpus and it went down hill from there and hasnt been right since







I dropped the mem back to 300 and started it back up and it started doin only like 300cpm so I shut down started back up and it went up to 2300 then dropped to 2100. left it alone did some stuff came back stopped it for some maintenence on other stuff and when I went to start it back up it would only do 250. close program restart 2000, it would take a few tries to get it to work again. after thinking I may have messed up the memory I took out the suspect card and threw in my spare 760(yes spare, I dont have a power supply big enough to put it in yet.) and its still doing the same thing. and even if I oc the mem now it wont do any better on the cpm's. any help with this?

**also I have since ran benchmarks and they test fine and since core clocks dont effect mining that much I have dropped the clock to 1215(was doing up around 1280) my temps do not go above 65 and right now they dont even hit 60.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> you mean the part, where i should exchange pts in to btc and then btc to paypal?


I'm already converted into Bit-Coin. Just need to sell for USD. But not sure how? Don't want to pay PayPal's exorbitant fees if I can avoid it.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I'm already converted into Bit-Coin. Just need to sell for USD. But not sure how? Don't want to pay PayPal's exorbitant fees if I can avoid it.


Use Payeer to direct deposit into your account.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Use Payeer to direct deposit into your account.


is this safe?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Use Payeer to direct deposit into your account.


+1 Thanks!


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> is this safe?


I have yet to use this option but others have posted success using this method.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> I have yet to use this option but others have posted success using this method.


I just signed up for an account and the security measures seem pretty stout.

Planning to get the funds out tomorrow, so we will see. I'll post results either way.


----------



## Outcasst

If you have any trouble with your account or a transaction, they'll ask you to provide a scan of your Passport.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> ASIC.
> 
> *Application Specific* Integrated Circuit.
> 
> A SHA-256 ASIC does nothing for scrypt.
> 
> A scrypt ASIC does nothing for PTS / XPM as it's not scrypt. I wouldn't have that much faith in anything with SHA though.
> 
> * That's why it's GPGPU (general purpose graphics processing unit)
> 
> * Gridseed has SHA and scrypt parts on the same chip


So your saying pts is protected from being overrun bi big asic miners?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> If you have any trouble with your account or a transaction, they'll ask you to provide a scan of your Passport.


WTH?


----------



## Trypsky

if in US, bter to coinbase to bank account I think is best


----------



## theilya

Can 6 nvidia cards run on a single system like amd? Also have anyone actually used PCI riser and it works with this?


----------



## WaXmAn

take ypool balance send to bter. In bter trade for Bitcoins, then send bit coins to coinbase (website) and transfer to bank account


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> If you have any trouble with your account or a transaction, they'll ask you to provide a scan of your Passport.


Please tell me they dont seriously expect someone to send a copy of their passport...


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Can 6 nvidia cards run on a single system like amd? Also have anyone actually used PCI riser and it works with this?


I do not see a reason for them to work .but may be you should get some risers with a molex connector in case of maninbaord overvolt problems


----------



## Biakuwai

Thanks OP! I got the miner to work however, my CPM seems to be really really low for my rig.

I have two 670 stock clock but I am only getting 260~300 CPM as read out, is there something wrong that I did or is not aware of? I see everyone else has CPM in the thousands.

Let me know if you guys want a screenshot.

Specs are: Windows 8.1, a 670 GTX Sli'ed with 3570K, 8 GB RAM @ 1600 mhz. Usings miner posted in the OP PTCGPUz0.3c.

I tried reading through the thread but at 140 pages, it gets difficult to sort through it all, I apologize if it has been answer already.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So your saying pts is protected from being overrun bi big asic miners?


Thats what people are saying. I don't understand this too well but I do know they also said PTS was protected from being overrun with GPUS too, and here we are....


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biakuwai*
> 
> Thanks OP! I got the miner to work however, my CPM seems to be really really low for my rig.
> 
> I have two 670 stock clock but I am only getting 260~300 CPM as read out, is there something wrong that I did or is not aware of? I see everyone else has CPM in the thousands.
> 
> Let me know if you guys want a screenshot.
> 
> Specs are: Windows 8.1, a 670 GTX Sli'ed with 3570K, 8 GB RAM @ 1600 mhz. Usings miner posted in the OP PTCGPUz0.3c.
> 
> I tried reading through the thread but at 140 pages, it gets difficult to sort through it all, I apologize if it has been answer already.


Your cards arent stable and as such are running at 2d clocks. Check your gpu speeds when they are running at 200cpm


----------



## Biakuwai

Thanks for the prompt replies! That's what I thought is happening because HWMonitor is showing 0.976 voltage at load which corresponds to 2D clocks. But the card are at stock clock (non-OC'd), how can I get them to be more stable than they are currently? Could it be that the loads isn't enough to kick the cards into 3D mode?

PrecisionX seems to show the cards running at 1084 mhz though, it's really weird!


----------



## $ilent

No, mining will make the cards go to keplar boost speeds (maximum at stock). You will need to restart your pc to get the cards back into normal speeds, then id try lower the core/mem speeds a tad or increase core voltage.

Although you shouldnt need to do this at stock mind.


----------



## g94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biakuwai*
> 
> Thanks OP! I got the miner to work however, my CPM seems to be really really low for my rig.
> 
> I have two 670 stock clock but I am only getting 260~300 CPM as read out, is there something wrong that I did or is not aware of? I see everyone else has CPM in the thousands.
> 
> Let me know if you guys want a screenshot.
> 
> Specs are: Windows 8.1, a 670 GTX Sli'ed with 3570K, 8 GB RAM @ 1600 mhz. Usings miner posted in the OP PTCGPUz0.3c.
> 
> I tried reading through the thread but at 140 pages, it gets difficult to sort through it all, I apologize if it has been answer already.


You should also disable SLI if you have it enabled. That has been proven to fix performance issues in this thread.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> guys this might sound like a dumb question, but im using my kill-a-watt and it says one of my rigs is 145 watts. Does that definitely mean it consumes 145 watts AN HOUR or not? Im trying to gauge my potential profit. I notice there is a KWH button on the killawatt, but that says to leave it plugged in for hours.


Sorry for possibly answering a already answered question, I'm a few pages behind.

Try not to think of your power draw as a "per hour" thing. Your system would be drawing 145W continuously every second. However, you only get charged for that power draw based on a hourly reading or sorts.

If you draw 145W, you end up paying 14.5% of the price your utilities company sets as its "KwH" price. You will get charged this price for each hour your PC is drawing that 145W.

Eg: your electricity costs $0.20/KwH. Your system draws 145W from the wall. Since your system draws 14.5% of one killawatt, you pay 14.5% of $0.20 for every hour your PC is on. That calculates as ~$0.03 per hour.


----------



## $ilent

Anyone else just hovering around this thread because your scared to leave it for 10 minutes and come back to 200 new posts? xD

Edit: thanks fleet, i worked it out by putting my total systems draw into online caklcukator, but your method was also handy as it produced the same result.


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Anyone else just hovering around this thread because your scared to leave it for 10 minutes and come back to 200 new posts? xD


yes lol. i've found it easier to keep track of this thread using the mobile version of the site because the mobile version shows you more posts/page in the thread.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Anyone else just hovering around this thread because your scared to leave it for 10 minutes and come back to 200 new posts? xD


Lol I know I was away all day and it was like 10 more pages.


----------



## Biakuwai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g94*
> 
> You should also disable SLI if you have it enabled. That has been proven to fix performance issues in this thread.


For others having same problem, I figured out thesolution, it's the newest beta Nvidia driver being unstable. I went back to 331.21 and it's now going at 2200 cpm.

Also another quick question, when I quit do I just close command prompt or is there a special method i need to do to submit the shares?


----------



## kzim9

Man, I need my 780's to get here and my w/c stuff. I would like to mine more than one coin. I did PTS for a few hours and then now just switched to Dogecoin for a bit. Seem to be gettting good kh/s on the pool I am in, but up in the air on which to mine for the night after I go to bed......

I try and keep up on the thread on my phone. Miss a day and it takes and hour just to catch up.....lol


----------



## drka0tic

Just got my kill-a-watt today. Following are some readouts from my sig rig using a GTX 680:

System idle: *130 KW*
Mining @ stock speed: *248 KW*
Mining @ +60 core/+600 memory: *260 KW*

I normally leave my system on 24/7 so my additional energy cost comes to approx. $19 @ 20 cents kwh.

Not too bad I guess


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Man, I need my 780's to get here and my w/c stuff. I would like to mine more than one coin. I did PTS for a few hours and then now just switched to Dogecoin for a bit. Seem to be gettting good kh/s on the pool I am in, but up in the air on which to mine for the night after I go to bed......
> 
> I try and keep up on the thread on my phone. Miss a day and it takes and hour just to catch up.....lol


Im sticking with pts, i just hope yhe price stays steady or increases. At this rate my paltry 3 gpus can mine like $450 a month after deducting electric bill.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biakuwai*
> 
> For others having same problem, I figured out thesolution, it's the newest beta Nvidia driver being unstable. I went back to 331.21 and it's now going at 2200 cpm.
> 
> Also another quick question, when I quit do I just close command prompt or is there a special method i need to do to submit the shares?


No you just close the command window, thata what i like about this you dont need to finish a work unit before closing like you do in [email protected] for instance.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biakuwai*
> 
> For others having same problem, I figured out thesolution, it's the newest beta Nvidia driver being unstable. I went back to 331.21 and it's now going at 2200 cpm.
> 
> Also another quick question, when I quit do I just close command prompt or is there a special method i need to do to submit the shares?


Just close it....pretty sure shares are actually submitted before you see them displayed...if you're really anal, try to close it right when you see a "collisions" message.


----------



## Osea23

So what are my options for transferring from Bitcoins to USD? I know BTC-E requires you to send at least $500 to your paypal...so are there alternatives to BTC-E? i still want to send money to paypal and not to my bank account.


----------



## Biakuwai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im sticking with pts, i just hope yhe price stays steady or increases. At this rate my paltry 3 gpus can mine like $450 a month after deducting electric bill.
> No you just close the command window, thata what i like about this you dont need to finish a work unit before closing like you do in f[email protected] for instance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Just close it....pretty sure shares are actually submitted before you see them displayed...if you're really anal, try to close it right when you see a "collisions" message.


That is certainly very nice! Thanks guys! I also happen to get a kill-a-watt today, I will post some power consumption stats in a moment.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> So what are my options for transferring from Bitcoins to USD? I know BTC-E requires you to send at least $500 to your paypal...so are there alternatives to BTC-E? i still want to send money to paypal and not to my bank account.


You have to go from BTC-E to Payeer and then to paypal. It's an extra step but you can withdraw any amount and it's the same amount of fees.


----------



## Trypsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> So what are my options for transferring from Bitcoins to USD? I know BTC-E requires you to send at least $500 to your paypal...so are there alternatives to BTC-E? i still want to send money to paypal and not to my bank account.


This what I'm doing... I just started but based on my research this is the least expensive for USA. Create an account at bter.com and coinbase.com. Send your pool payout to bter.com address, then exchange there to bitcoin. from there you send bitcoin to coinbase.com address. Coinbase can verify your bank account like paypal does, makes a small deposit and you report it back to them. took 2 days for me, they say up to 4 I think. And from there its a matter of transferring just like paypal except the fees are way lower. 1 percent fee from coinbase and .15 cents for bank transer. They are automatic payout options too.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Just got my kill-a-watt today. Following are some readouts from my sig rig using a GTX 680:
> 
> System idle: *130 KW*
> Mining @ stock speed: *248 KW*
> Mining @ +60 core/+600 memory: *260 KW*
> 
> I normally leave my system on 24/7 so my additional energy cost comes to approx. $19 @ 20 cents kwh.
> 
> Not too bad I guess


i hope you meant 0.26kw








thats weird because i read old posts and saw 2x 680 uses 300 watt


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> You have to go from BTC-E to Payeer and then to paypal. It's an extra step but you can withdraw any amount and it's the same amount of fees.


Thanks







BTW on payeer when i tell it to do an exchange from payeer to paypa it asks for my account number. are they asking for the paypal account number or the payeer account #?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> You have to go from BTC-E to Payeer and then to paypal. It's an extra step but you can withdraw any amount and it's the same amount of fees.


Cant we just go from bter to paypal/bank?


----------



## BulletSponge

The shares are barely trickling in right now. I wonder what it will be like tomorrow when the difficulty goes up?


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> No you just close the command window, thata what i like about this you dont need to finish a work unit before closing like you do in [email protected] for instance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Just close it....pretty sure shares are actually submitted before you see them displayed...if you're really anal, try to close it right when you see a "collisions" message.


cntrl c a message will pop up and ask if you want to terminate batch job. I was doing y(yes) but I found if I dont terminate then alot of my issues of 200-300cpm go away and it will start right back up at 2200
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> The shares are barely trickling in right now. I wonder what it will be like tomorrow when the difficulty goes up?










it will be slow, just add another graphics card and make up the difference.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Cant we just go from bter to paypal/bank?


I don't think that PayPal or any bank support these features as yet.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will be slow, just add another graphics card and make up the difference.


Fed-Ex should have it here by sundown.


----------



## leighteam

I downloaded the linked CPU miner, in my case, sandy bridge, windows x64, and every time I try to open it, I get a "yam.exe has stopped working" error. What am I doing wrong? I've followed the video as well...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I don't think that PayPal or any bank support these features as yet.


Ok so i have 1x pts in my bter account. Explain how i get that into my bank please?

Thats not a sarcastic comment, i genuinely would like to know ive not done anything past transferring from ypool to bter.

Thanks


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ok so i have 1x pts in my bter account. Explain how i get that into my bank please?
> 
> Thats not a sarcastic comment, i genuinely would like to know ive not done anything past transferring from ypool to bter.
> 
> Thanks


Watch the video on op. He explains it perfectly.








Quote:


> *How to Trade*
> 
> http://youtu.be/xHWcIVHigkI


----------



## swiftypoison

How do you guys know the difficulty will increase tomorrow?
I just got my second 770...I don't want to spend more


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> How do you guys know the difficulty will increase tomorrow?
> I just got my second 770...I don't want to spend more




You'll still be making a profit.


----------



## drka0tic

I was curious to see how much PTS I was actually earning so I tabulated a few hours of data today from my ypool account.
See below. Not sure if I am missing something, but the earning rate (PTS/day) varied dramatically for me.

Have you guys noticed if you have been earning on a more consistent basis?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Watch the video on op. He explains it perfectly.


Brilliant thanks! Good ol dizz making it seem so easy


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biakuwai*
> 
> For others having same problem, I figured out thesolution, it's the newest beta Nvidia driver being unstable. I went back to 331.21 and it's now going at 2200 cpm.
> 
> Also another quick question, when I quit do I just close command prompt or is there a special method i need to do to submit the shares?


Yeah new driver was crashing for me too.

guys I get no pts, for the past like 9-10 hours I've been at .89 and about 15-20 uncomfirmed and I think it's going down again. Maybe ypool is having server FPS problems again? I haven't gotten jack. I was hoping to have my 3rd, 4th and tomorrow halfway into my 5th, before all these amd guys and the multiple gpu miners.









Looks like Max and Rie coin's are gonna be on ypool they tweeted that they would like to. It's prelaunch so I wouldn't expect them to confirm it. I'll be switching from metiscoins to max for my cpu. Metis is super low on price right now, dropped by half last time i looked. I missed the boat.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Brilliant thanks! Good ol dizz making it seem so easy


I will make another video tomorrow explaining how to use Payeer which is required if you want to withdraw less than $500 but it's pretty straightforward if you want to try and figure it out yourself. Thanks!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW on payeer when i tell it to do an exchange from payeer to paypa it asks for my account number. are they asking for the paypal account number or the payeer account #?


BTER to Coinbase directly to bank is best for us in the USA. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I will make another video tomorrow explaining how to use Payeer which is required if you want to withdraw less than $500 but it's pretty straightforward if you want to try and figure it out yourself. Thanks!


Thanks!

if it possible to sort of give me a brief overview of the process now? I have the USD in Bte and I made a Payeer account. I just cant figure out what to put on the purse field in Bter.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> So I started mining last week using arcuda and then saw this and switched to the .3 miner after seeing it was faster. now yall are saying theres a fee but when i go and look for one for my workers it says 0. now the arcuda miner has a fee of 3% and shows up. so is everyone else getting the fee for the .3?
> 
> also had my mem clocked at +300(1652) and was getting good rates, 2200cpm. then I uped it even more +500(1752) and it was mining at around 2500cpm doing great. hour later the core clocks failed on one of the gpus and it went down hill from there and hasnt been right since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped the mem back to 300 and started it back up and it started doin only like 300cpm so I shut down started back up and it went up to 2300 then dropped to 2100. left it alone did some stuff came back stopped it for some maintenence on other stuff and when I went to start it back up it would only do 250. close program restart 2000, it would take a few tries to get it to work again. after thinking I may have messed up the memory I took out the suspect card and threw in my spare 760(yes spare, I dont have a power supply big enough to put it in yet.) and its still doing the same thing. and even if I oc the mem now it wont do any better on the cpm's. any help with this?
> 
> **also I have since ran benchmarks and they test fine and since core clocks dont effect mining that much I have dropped the clock to 1215(was doing up around 1280) my temps do not go above 65 and right now they dont even hit 60.


Uninstall your drivers _AND if you are using Precision, uninstall that, and make sure you delete any profiles that you may have created...manually make sure that they are gone from the folder that they are in, usually C:\Program Files (x86)\EVGA Precision X\Profiles

Reboot - reinstall drivers - Reboot

Re-install Precision.

I had a serious problem - thought I had fried one of my cards for three days - turned out when my mem crash occured, it corrupted Precision. So everytime I started Precision, it messed everything up, but I didn't know it was Precision until I posted in the EVGA forums, and after a couple of days, someone at the forum suggested this as an afterthought. Uninstalled that, reinstalled, and everything has been fine since.

Sounds like it could be that to me, as it's happening to your other card as well, which makes no sense... unless it's Precision causing it. (Or, I suppose, Afterburner)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Anyone else just hovering around this thread because your scared to leave it for 10 minutes and come back to 200 new posts? xD
> 
> Edit: thanks fleet, i worked it out by putting my total systems draw into online caklcukator, but your method was also handy as it produced the same result.


LOL!!! Yep!!!


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Uninstall your drivers _AND if you are using Precision, uninstall that, and make sure you delete any profiles that you may have created...manually make sure that they are gone from the folder that they are in, usually C:\Program Files (x86)\EVGA Precision X\Profiles
> 
> Reboot - reinstall drivers - Reboot
> 
> Re-install Precision.
> 
> I had a serious problem - thought I had fried one of my cards for three days - turned out when my mem crash occured, it corrupted Precision. So everytime I started Precision, it messed everything up, but I didn't know it was Precision until I posted in the EVGA forums, and after a couple of days, someone at the forum suggested this as an afterthought. Uninstalled that, reinstalled, and everything has been fine since.
> 
> Sounds like it could be that to me, as it's happening to your other card as well, which makes no sense... unless it's Precision causing it. (Or, I suppose, Afterburner)
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Sounds like I'm going through the same exact thing. It's mining around 2100 right now and I'm tired so tomorrow when I get home ill uninstall everything and go from there thanks.

It's an awful thought to sit there and think you lost a video card that cost 260$. I would hate to have those thoughts with a 780 or Titan.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> Sounds like I'm going through the same exact thing. It's mining around 2100 right now and I'm tired so tomorrow when I get home ill uninstall everything and go from there thanks.
> 
> It's an awful thought to sit there and think you lost a video card that cost 260$. I would hate to have those thoughts with a 780 or Titan.


Jeez - yeah... Titan.

I was feeling like my puppy died. Sure was happy when it turned out to be less fatal than I'd thought!!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> if it possible to sort of give me a brief overview of the process now? I have the USD in Bte and I made a Payeer account. I just cant figure out what to put on the purse field in Bter.


It's been awhile since I've used it so I can't remember exactly what is supposed to go there. I'll figure it out tomorrow before I make the video. Sorry


----------



## tian105

What goes there is your paypal address.


----------



## lacrossewacker

My situation
A.
GTX 780
1124mhz/ 3055mhz
1804 CPM
196 Sh/H

B.
GTX 670
1215mhz/ 3151mhz
1441 CPM
162 Sh/H

Are those average? I feel like my 780 is a little low, and that my 670 is a little high. Should I be more concerned with the CPM's reported in the cmd client or the Sh/H results posted in my ypool.com account?

How do I test my OC's for stability? Is this something where I just increase my memory by 50-100 at a time, give it a minute or two to see if the client crashes, then keep going? Will I see an immediate increase in CPM production to verify my OC is actually doing anything? How much of a pain in the butt is it to fix the client if you have an unstable OC?

EDIT: For instance, I just added +150 to my 780's memory. No affect on my CPM so far...but I don't want to go to bed and wake up in 8 hours to a dead client


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> The shares are barely trickling in right now. I wonder what it will be like tomorrow when the difficulty goes up?


what's this difficulty you speak of?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> My situation
> A.
> GTX 780
> 1124mhz/ 3055mhz
> 1804 CPM
> 196 Sh/H
> 
> B.
> GTX 670
> 1215mhz/ 3151mhz
> 1441 CPM
> 162 Sh/H
> 
> Are those average? I feel like my 780 is a little low, and that my 670 is a little high. Should I be more concerned with the CPM's reported in the cmd client or the Sh/H results posted in my ypool.com account?
> 
> How do I test my OC's for stability? Is this something where I just increase my memory by 50-100 at a time, give it a minute or two to see if the client crashes, then keep going? Will I see an immediate increase in CPM production to verify my OC is actually doing anything? How much of a pain in the butt is it to fix the client if you have an unstable OC?
> 
> EDIT: For instance, I just added +150 to my 780's memory. No affect on my CPM so far...but I don't want to go to bed and wake up in 8 hours to a dead client


These miners aren't fully optimized with GK-110 GPU's, meaning that you wont get the full potential as they're still running on GPU compute 3.0, the 670, 680 stuff.

We should see a good boost when an optimized miner with GPU Compute 3.5 is launched.....


----------



## theilya

So far I'm mining at same rate as before.
at 4400 CPM I been mining for 8 hours I got 0.5 pts


----------



## DizZz

Everyone remember to add your numbers to the form in the OP if you haven't already!


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what's this difficulty you speak of?


Quote:


> Difficulty is a measure of how difficult it is to find a new block. It is a human-friendly way of expressing the target.


Approx. 11 1/2 hours to go.


----------



## bbond007

I just put together a Pentium system with the following specs:

Dual Core Netburst P4 (2 hardware threads)
Intel 945 chipset PCIe 1.1
2GB DDR2 RAM
Nvidia GT 640 GDDR5 (actually makes it 2x as fast)
Windows 8.0 SSD

anyway, its getting around 325CPM

the CPU for the most part is not overwhelmed.

I have more 2GB & 1GB RAM CHIPS, but the computer won't boot with more than 2GB of RAM if a PCIe card is installed. Not with 4 * 1GB or 2 * 2GB.

I have another 945 MB but it has only 2 RAM slots, but so far the RAM does not even seem to be an issue.

Do you guys think its worth picking up a more powerful video board? Like a 290x or 780. Keep in mind I only have PCIe 1.1 but the GT 640 works...

Its actually goes faster than my notebook with i7 & GTX 460m & 8GB RAM


----------



## Ali Man

It shouldn't be too much if that's the next difficulty level. Not sure if anyone remembers, but it was at 0.015 in the beginning of last month....


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> So far I'm mining at same rate as before.
> at 4400 CPM I been mining for 8 hours I got 0.5 pts


That's hounds low to me. At 1450 com I get .5-.6 OTC a day


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> That's hounds low to me. At 1450 com I get .5-.6 OTC a day


according to the calculator in the OP i should be getting 1.64 a day.
At this rate ill have 1.5

I guess all the dev fees and ypool feed etc add up


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> My situation
> A.
> GTX 780
> 1124mhz/ 3055mhz
> 1804 CPM
> 196 Sh/H
> 
> B.
> GTX 670
> 1215mhz/ 3151mhz
> 1441 CPM
> 162 Sh/H
> 
> Are those average? I feel like my 780 is a little low, and that my 670 is a little high. Should I be more concerned with the CPM's reported in the cmd client or the Sh/H results posted in my ypool.com account?
> 
> How do I test my OC's for stability? Is this something where I just increase my memory by 50-100 at a time, give it a minute or two to see if the client crashes, then keep going? Will I see an immediate increase in CPM production to verify my OC is actually doing anything? How much of a pain in the butt is it to fix the client if you have an unstable OC?
> 
> EDIT: *For instance, I just added +150 to my 780's memory*. No affect on my CPM so far...but I don't want to go to bed and wake up in 8 hours to a dead client


I add +500, it's fine and actually makes a 150+ CPM difference


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> I have yet to use this option but others have posted success using this method.
> 
> 
> 
> I just signed up for an account and the security measures seem pretty stout.
> 
> Planning to get the funds out tomorrow, so we will see. I'll post results either way.
Click to expand...

In case you aren't in the US, or would like another transfer method - I used https://kraken.com/l
A pretty solid exchange, everything goes fast. They support Bank Wire transfers, and if you're in the EU - SEPA payments too. (Wire transfers have a €5 fee while SEPA has a €0.09 fee).
You don't have to send a scanned ID in order to get a fairly decent ($10,000, I think) monthly limit on transfers, and overall transactions go fairly fast.

Also, their support took ~4 days to answer my ticket, whilst I waited _over 2 weeks_ to get a reply form MtGOX.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> If you have any trouble with your account or a transaction, they'll ask you to provide a scan of your Passport.
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me they dont seriously expect someone to send a copy of their passport...
Click to expand...

They would, and people should. There's an enforced privacy policy and if you agree with it, this makes your account just that much safer against unauthorized access.
Plus, once you have submitted the documents, you can't review them, which means that if an attacker gains access to your account, your personal information will not be seen by him.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> So what are my options for transferring from Bitcoins to USD? I know BTC-E requires you to send at least $500 to your paypal...so are there alternatives to BTC-E? i still want to send money to paypal and not to my bank account.


You could try a currency exchange like Kraken or MtGOX, too. I use Kraken and I'm very happy with them. You deposit your BTC there, then trade and withdraw it. Or the same with USD/EUR/XPM (I think), etc.








Direct Wire Transfers are supported, too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> The shares are barely trickling in right now. I wonder what it will be like tomorrow when the difficulty goes up?
> 
> 
> 
> what's this difficulty you speak of?
Click to expand...

Blocks containing the currency reward are supposed to be found on a set time interval. If you assume that with 1,000MH/s of hashing power and a block target every 100 seconds, difficulty is a factor of 1. But, if the hashing power grows at a factor of 10x, that would reduce the block time to 10s. So the difficulty algorithm of the currency adjusts the difficulty to 10x, which means that 10% of the shares that would previously be valid, would be accepted now. Hence, block time is restored to 100s.

I hope it made sense, I'm a bit coffee deprived and it's very early in the morning.









*Also, guys. If you use a bank wire transfer,* I would recommend (as reassurance, not that it is mandatory) to contact your bank and open a new account that would only be used for cryptos.







That way you can keep your other funds safe.


----------



## Hukkel

There seems to be fear about ASIC in this thread.

Earlier @cool explained what an ASIC is.

The reason why ASIC are less to fear currently for both scrypt and this is because of the following;

1) the LTC scrypt is different from the SHA scrypt being used for Bitcoin mining. It uses a lot more memory to mine LTC and the likes therefore ASIC will be far more expensive to produce;
2) there are no ASIC available yet;
3) the ones announced are not performing much better than gfx cards in terms of performance vs investment, only the claimed energy use is far lower;
4) there is no knowing if those claims will be actually the truth. It wouldn't be the first time an ASIC was scam or downgraded their claims once or twice in the process. I am not saying it won't happen, I am just saying not now.


----------



## archit12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> These miners aren't fully optimized with GK-110 GPU's, meaning that you wont get the full potential as they're still running on GPU compute 3.0, the 670, 680 stuff.
> 
> We should see a good boost when an optimized miner with GPU Compute 3.5 is launched.....


arCUDAminer 1.0e is


----------



## theilya

best way to withdraw BTC to bank account in U.S?


----------



## Hukkel

How much CPM does a 270X give?

I have seen it somewhere in this thread but bloody 75 pages already O.0

It isn't yet in the opening excel sheet where people say what they have.


----------



## srkpvn

Can Any one suggest me I'm planning to buy a Radeon R9 280X or Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7950 3GB GDDR5 which one best is to mine pts ... if any another gpu please specify him my budget is 1600$


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> How much CPM does a 270X give?
> 
> I have seen it somewhere in this thread but bloody 75 pages already O.0
> 
> It isn't yet in the opening excel sheet where people say what they have.


I'm getting about 1300 CPM per 270 (non-X) running at 1050/1500 speeds, which is about what you'd see on 270X stock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> Can Any one suggest me I'm planning to buy a Radeon R9 280X or Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7950 3GB GDDR5 which one best is to mine pts ... if any another gpu please specify him my budget is 1600$


The 280X will outperform the 7950 but use a little more power at stock settings. It's also damned hard to find 7950's at good prices since they're no longer in production and the Scrypt miners bought all of them a couple months ago when they were cheap.

Of the currently produced AMD cards, it's a toss-up between the 270 and 280 on bang for the buck...and the 270 wins right now just because you can buy them for very close to retail. Two 270's are cheaper than one 290 and just as fast and uses the same or less power, but they take up twice the PCI-e slots. Depends on your motherboard or spare parts collection, if you're building from the ground up its' probably better to go with 280s since you can cram more on a motherboard, but if you already have old motherboards and power supplies, the 270 really shines as a way to turn those into miners cheap.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> I'm getting about 1300 CPM per 270 (non-X) running at 1050/1500 speeds, which is about what you'd see on 270X stock.


Thank you, that is quite a lot. That is GTX670 territory and a used 670 costs 35 euros more than a new 270.

Is the difference between the 270 and 270X that small? Do they have the same amount of shaders and such?\

edit; nvm, same GPU but different clocks. Odd they added only 1 6 pin on one and two on the other.

The hard thing: either a 280X that gets 2k CPM and costs 269 euros or 2 270s that do 1300 cpm a piece and cost 310 BUT take up twice as many mobo slots. meanign you need more and more systems to run the cards.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Thank you, that is quite a lot. That is GTX670 territory and a used 670 costs 35 euros more than a new 270.
> 
> Is the difference between the 270 and 270X that small? Do they have the same amount of shaders and such?


That is certainly in 670 (and matches 1 of my GPUs on the 690) terrrioty, and with a 150W TDP. The 270X seems to have a small bump in core speed, but the same amount of stream processors. Around here (on newegg) they are $209 for a new 270, so buying 2 would net you over 1 PTS a day using less then 400W (or more).

Do you happen to have an idea how much those 270's are pulling croak? Depending on that, 270s could be a cheap way to efficiently mine PTS if you just want to mine. Each of my 690 GPU's pull around 120W each @ 1202/6600 MHz 1.175v, maybe the 270 will use more but 2 270s cost less then a 780 and outproduce it.


----------



## Hukkel

270s seem to be a great choise short term, but long term I think a bigger GPU would be the betetr choice because otherwise you need to buy another mobo + cpu + ram + PSU + hdd to expand and run more cards.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> That is certainly in 670 (and matches 1 of my GPUs on the 690) terrrioty, and with a 150W TDP. The 270X seems to have a small bump in core speed, but the same amount of stream processors. Around here (on newegg) they are $209 for a new 270, so buying 2 would net you over 1 PTS a day using less then 400W (or more).
> 
> Do you happen to have an idea how much those 270's are pulling croak? Depending on that, 270s could be a cheap way to efficiently mine PTS if you just want to mine. Each of my 690 GPU's pull around 120W each @ 1202/6600 MHz 1.175v, maybe the 270 will use more but 2 270s cost less then a 780 and outproduce it.


With this miner they're actually only pulling about 110-120w each when it's cranking PTS.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> 270s seem to be a great choise short term, but long term I think a bigger GPU would be the betetr choice because otherwise you need to buy another mobo + cpu + ram + PSU + hdd to expand and run more cards.


What's nice about the 270 is that you can "sneak" one in on a system that couldn't handle that power needs of another 280X or larger. And ya'll do know that you can use PCI-e 1x slots to mine on, right? Just need a $10-$20 1x to 16x riser cable. Lane bandwidth doesn't matter at all when mining.


----------



## Hukkel

Well my mining pc uses 240 watt with a 280X in there. So most systems might be able to


----------



## archit12

Please keep this thread to nvidia


----------



## Hukkel

Why?


----------



## drka0tic

I believe the thread title says nvidia due to PTS mining only being available for nvidia cards at that time. Now that OpenCL miner was released, I'm not sure if it's best to create another thread solely for AMD, as it will get tough to follow both.

I don't see any green/red team fanboyism going on here at all. We are all looking for the most cost efficient method of mining, so I think it helps keeping this thread for both.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## uaedroid

How to properly exit the miner? Just click X of the miner window? Or any command to properly close the miner.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> How to properly exit the miner? Just click X of the miner window? Or any command to properly close the miner.


just x will do it, i think nothing else will close it


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> I believe the thread title says nvidia due to PTS mining only being available for nvidia cards at that time. Now that OpenCL miner was released, I'm not sure if it's best to create another thread solely for AMD, as it will get tough to follow both.
> 
> I don't see any green/red team fanboyism going on here at all. We are all looking for the most cost efficient method of mining, so I think it helps keeping this thread for both.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


I agree completely. We are all here to discuss how to make it work, what works best en find out what cards are most efficient. Having 2 threads means swapping constantly to compare info. It makes no sense.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> just x will do it, i think nothing else will close it


Thanks lester!


----------



## Shogon

I've done ctrl+c and then y and it closes, but I've also done the X. It's not like folding where you may have to wait for the WU to finish(core 17 bonus points), you can just shutdown the miner and start it back up whenever you want.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I've done ctrl+c and then y and it closes, but I've also done the X. It's not like folding where you may have to wait for the WU to finish(core 17 bonus points), you can just shutdown the miner and start it back up whenever you want.


Thanks Shogon. In CGminer, they say type Q to quit the miner to properly close it.


----------



## aznpersuazn

For those who don't know, Coinbase can be used to transfer BTC to cash via bank deposit. Here is the link http://bit.ly/1fuxInh


----------



## lacrossewacker

help!

Before, my PtsGPUz0.3c miner would be used JUST for my 670 and my arCUDAminer1.0c would be used just for my 780. I didn't have to select anything particular GPU previously, they did that themselves.

I just restarted my PC however and found that when I start up my PTsGPUz0.3c miner it recruits BOTH my 670 and 780.

As you can see in the picture, I've already started mining on my 780. Once I open up my 670 miner, you can see it verifies 2 threads (GPUs) and impacts the performance seen in my arCUDAminer.

Should I just let my 2 GPUs fold under the same miner? Isn't the arCUDAminer1.0c tailored to the GK110?



EDIT: My combined score found in the PTsGPUz0.3c miner is 2,700. That's less than the 3,200 combined score (arCUDAminer1.0c 1,800) and (PtsGPUz03.c 1,400)


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Thanks Shogon. In CGminer, they say type Q to quit the miner to properly close it.


Cool I'll remember that as well, maybe the same applies for Arcudaminer and ptsgpuz miner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> For those who don't know, Coinbase can be used to transfer BTC to cash via bank deposit. Here is the link https://coinbase.com


Another site to bookmark, thank you!


----------



## d0mini

There was some talk earlier about the difficulty level rising for mining PTS in Ypool

Here is the link from the Ypool API which shows the current difficulty level:

http://ypool.net/api/global_stats?coinType=pts

See for yourselves, the difficulty is 0.013745, which I don't think is very different to what it has always been, and certainly not higher than 10, like some people were saying. I think it would be a very good idea to keep tabs on this number, as I think it dictates how much computing power is required for every share found, i.e. difficulty rises=less shares=better hardware needed to get the same share value/hr.

Does someone want to correct me if I am wrong? I just want to get this straightened out, for me at the very least and for others if they are also a little confused.


----------



## lester007

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> help!
> 
> Before, my PtsGPUz0.3c miner would be used JUST for my 670 and my arCUDAminer1.0c would be used just for my 780. I didn't have to select anything particular GPU previously, they did that themselves.
> 
> I just restarted my PC however and found that when I start up my PTsGPUz0.3c miner it recruits BOTH my 670 and 780.
> 
> As you can see in the picture, I've already started mining on my 780. Once I open up my 670 miner, you can see it verifies 2 threads (GPUs) and impacts the performance seen in my arCUDAminer.
> 
> Should I just let my 2 GPUs fold under the same miner? Isn't the arCUDAminer1.0c tailored to the GK110?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: My combined score found in the PTsGPUz0.3c miner is 2,700. That's less than the 3,200 combined score (arCUDAminer1.0c 1,800) and (PtsGPUz03.c 1,400)





you should some code for ptsgpuz to just run the one gpu im not familiar to it you could check this link below

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0

-t The number of threads for mining (default all NVIDIA GPUs)
-t 128: All Nvidia display cards(default); -t 2: GPU 0 and 1;
-t 1: Only use One GPU, use -d 0 to specify to use CUDA device 0.
-d


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> snip


I hope you find a solution to your problem lacross, I know it has to do with editing the .bat file but I don't know what flags are correct.

Eventually I'll have to deal with the same mess you are in right now, but with a 690 and 2 Titans.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> help!
> 
> Before, my PtsGPUz0.3c miner would be used JUST for my 670 and my arCUDAminer1.0c would be used just for my 780. I didn't have to select anything particular GPU previously, they did that themselves.
> 
> I just restarted my PC however and found that when I start up my PTsGPUz0.3c miner it recruits BOTH my 670 and 780.
> 
> As you can see in the picture, I've already started mining on my 780. Once I open up my 670 miner, you can see it verifies 2 threads (GPUs) and impacts the performance seen in my arCUDAminer.
> 
> Should I just let my 2 GPUs fold under the same miner? Isn't the arCUDAminer1.0c tailored to the GK110?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: My combined score found in the PTsGPUz0.3c miner is 2,700. That's less than the 3,200 combined score (arCUDAminer1.0c 1,800) and (PtsGPUz03.c 1,400)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should some code for ptsgpuz to just run the one gpu im not familiar to it you could check this link below
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0
> 
> -t The number of threads for mining (default all NVIDIA GPUs)
> -t 128: All Nvidia display cards(default); -t 2: GPU 0 and 1;
> -t 1: Only use One GPU, use -d 0 to specify to use CUDA device 0.
> -d
Click to expand...

Yes, @lacrossewacker, this.

-t 1
-d 0 (or 1, see which works)

Do the same with the other miner, if needed.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> For those who don't know, Coinbase can be used to transfer BTC to cash via bank deposit. Here is the link http://bit.ly/1fuxInh


Where is the option to transfer to bank account? I transferred my bitcoins here and added my bank account to verify.


----------



## wholeeo

^When you go to sell off your BTC it lets you decide where to deposit the cash to.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Where is the option to transfer to bank account? I transferred my bitcoins here and added my bank account to verify.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> ^When you go to sell off your BTC it lets you decide where to deposit the cash to.





He beat me to it. Just go to the 'Sell Bitcoin" tab after clicking the "Buy/Sell" tab located on the left side of the site.


----------



## lacrossewacker

My first PTS done









Automatically deposited to my bter account. (I think thats where..)

Should I wait for more and more to be transfered before cashing out or do you all chash out as it comes?


----------



## wholeeo

I'm having an issue with Bter where my latest deposited PTS aren't showing. I should have about 10 PTS but it only shows that I have 8.7, meanwhile the total funds estimation seems to reflect 10.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm having an issue with Bter where my latest deposited PTS aren't showing. I should have about 10 PTS but it only shows that I have 8.7, meanwhile the total funds estimation seems to reflect 10.


Mine aren't showing up right either. I think the site is going slow for some reason.


----------



## theMillen

is there some reason i get this "Generate address failed, please try again later or report to the administrator [email protected] " when clicking on deposit on my bter.com account. and when i right click to copy address i just get: "http://bter.com/myaccount/deposit/PTS" ive got a full pts and i could've sworn i set it up correctly in the beginning but when i checked my ypool account options it said "not locked in" and no info :/ any info would be appreciated.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> is there some reason i get this "Generate address failed, please try again later or report to the administrator [email protected] " when clicking on deposit on my bter.com account. and when i right click to copy address i just get: "http://bter.com/myaccount/deposit/PTS" ive got a full pts and i could've sworn i set it up correctly in the beginning but when i checked my ypool account options it said "not locked in" and no info :/ any info would be appreciated.


The code generation error has been happening in the past. Make sure that you are getting the code for PTS deposits. If you are already doing so, check back at a later time to get the address.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Mine aren't showing up right either. I think the site is going slow for some reason.


What I find strange is that my funds estimation seems about right unless the value of PTS has gone up which I don't believe to be the case.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> What I find strange is that my funds estimation seems about right unless the value of PTS has gone up which I don't believe to be the case.


How long has yours been like this?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Has anyone tried running CPU as well? I get pretty good CPM on my fx8350 running all 8 cores but can i run 7 cores and a gpu miner?
I've got a gtx 780 classy hydro copper2


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> How long has yours been like this?


A few hours now.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> A few hours now.


Okay. I think it will clear up. Just guessing things are running behind for some reason. I wouldn't worry yet.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Okay. I think it will clear up. Just guessing things are running behind for some reason. I wouldn't worry yet.


A deposit for the missing 2 just came in after my last post. Still my funds estimation seem higher than they should be.

Total funds estimation: 183.25 USD or 0.22693 BTC

ProtoShare PTS 10.769859

Does that look right?


----------



## Hukkel

Why don't you people just use a PTS wallet instead?

They have stated on their website that a direct transfer like you are doing (that does not generate the system any money) have delays. They will do the payed ones first.

I am not selling them for a while. I hope that when a lot of AMD miners will join the fun the diff will go up significantkly and hopefully the coin gets momentum, maybe even a push and dump.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> A deposit for the missing 2 just came in after my last post. Still my funds estimation seem higher than they should be.
> 
> Total funds estimation: 183.25 USD or 0.22693 BTC
> 
> ProtoShare PTS 10.769859
> 
> Does that look right?


Edited for stupidity. (mine)


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> A deposit for the missing 2 just came in after my last post. Still my funds estimation seem higher than they should be.
> 
> Total funds estimation: 183.25 USD or 0.22693 BTC
> 
> ProtoShare PTS 10.769859
> 
> Does that look right?


No, at current prices you are lower.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> No, at current prices you are lower.


Yes, that's what I figured. I'm going to send my PTS to a local wallet moving forward. Not sure I'm comfortable with Bter.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Has anyone tried running CPU as well? I get pretty good CPM on my fx8350 running all 8 cores but can i run 7 cores and a gpu miner?
> I've got a gtx 780 classy hydro copper2


It's about 300 CPM at _best_ or with 6-8 threads on an AMD CPU, and will add 50W-100W to your system. Might be worth it just to pick up a few CPM, especially if your energy is cheap.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> It's about 300 CPM at _best_ or with 6-8 threads on an AMD CPU, and will add 50W-100W to your system. Might be worth it just to pick up a few CPM, especially if your energy is cheap.


Yea i get somewhere between 350-400 at stock. Right now i've got 9 quad core i5 machines and 2 octa core VMs cpu mining @ 180-240 CPM each, which is still profitable with the low power consumption of the boxes....buttt they don't have GPUs. overall i'm kicking out anywhere between 2000 - 2300 CPM on the CPUs but i'd like to get all i can while the difficulty is still as low as it is.


----------



## derpa

So I've been following this thread from the beginning, and now it's to the point where I can't remember everything, lol. I have been leaving my PTS @ ypool for now with all the delays everyone has been having transferring them over, but it sounds like a wallet is the way to go. I cannot for the life of me remember what wallet was decided to be the "best" to use, where to get it, or how to set it up, ha ha. I checked the OP, and it's not in there that I can see, unless it's in one of the videos I didn't watch. Right now, I'm at ~4 PTS, and am thinking I should be putting them somewhere other than @ ypool. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> So I've been following this thread from the beginning, and now it's to the point where I can't remember everything, lol. I have been leaving my PTS @ ypool for now with all the delays everyone has been having transferring them over, but it sounds like a wallet is the way to go. I cannot for the life of me remember what wallet was decided to be the "best" to use, where to get it, or how to set it up, ha ha. I checked the OP, and it's not in there that I can see, unless it's in one of the videos I didn't watch. Right now, I'm at ~4 PTS, and am thinking I should be putting them somewhere other than @ ypool. Thanks!!!!!!


Here ya go:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> To ease your confusion, getting a wallet and setting it up is pretty simple.
> 
> Download "Protoshares qt" which is linked on this page http://protoshares.com/mining.html (look at Step #2). Install it.
> 
> Check the recieving tab in the protoshares qt wallet. You'll see a long address of random characters next to the 'default address'. Ctrl+C that long string of numbers and letters.
> 
> Open up your ypool account. Check account settings > Main options. Ctrl+V that long address of random characters into the Payment Address box in ypool.
> 
> What you've now done is setup ypool to send the PTS you've mined into that protoshares wallet called Protoshares Qt.


EDIT: The DL link doesn't work. Here is one that has a working link: http://altcoins.com/pts-protoshares.html


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Here ya go:
> EDIT: The DL link doesn't work. Here is one that has a working link: http://altcoins.com/pts-protoshares.html


Thanks!!!!! Looks pretty straight forwards, same address steps as OP setup. Should I change anything else in the wallet; label, encryption, etc?

Also, I remember a lot of discussion about the wallet being "out of sync" and whatnot. What ever happened with that? Was there a resolution?


----------



## wholeeo

Anyone want to chime in on whats the safest way to keeping local wallets? Also in the case the hard drive they are on where to give out, how does one go about restoring them?


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Thanks!!!!! Looks pretty straight forwards, same address steps as OP setup. Should I change anything else in the wallet; label, encryption, etc?
> 
> Also, I remember a lot of discussion about the wallet being "out of sync" and whatnot. What ever happened with that? Was there a resolution?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone want to chime in on whats the safest way to keeping local wallets? Also in the case the hard drive they are on where to give out, how does one go about restoring them?


Here is what I've been told:
Quote:


> All you really need to do is make sure to 1) encrypt your wallet and 2) make a copy of your wallet.dat file found in %AppData%/protoshares on Windows and ~/.protoshares on Linux.
> 
> The wallet.dat file is small and fits easily on usb sticks, SD cards, etc. Make a few copies of it and keep them in different physical locations (home, work, etc.).
> 
> It is also important to understand that you should refresh this backup of your wallet.dat file at least every 99 transactions. The reason for this is that the wallet starts out with a pool of 100 key pairs that are used for transactions that require new key pairs. When you have burned through your pool of keys the wallet-qt client will create an additional 100 keys in the pool. At this point you would need to refresh all your backups of your wallet.dat file so that the new transactions using these keys are backed up as well.
> 
> If you need to use your backup simply install the client somewhere and copy your wallet.dat back into the directory you backed it up from. Once the block chain catches up you'll see all your transactions.
> 
> You can keep your wallet.dat file off line all the time and only drop it into a client data directory when you want to do a transaction. It doesn't need to stay in sync with the network until you're ready to do a transaction. None of my wallet.dat files with balances stay on a computer for more than the few minutes it takes to do a transaction. Even the best hackers can't steal a file sitting on an SD card on a shelf 8).
> 
> Think of the wallet.dat file sort of like a SIM card for a cell phone. It's the only thing that matters...the rest is just generic hardware/software.


----------



## derpa

Good to know, thanks aznpersuazn!


----------



## derpa

Question for all of you about a mining hardware upgrade: Some of you may remember me trying to get my GTX295 and GTX260 working to no avail. Well, those were both in some old render rigs I had laying around which I re-purposed to use as miners. In my main rig, I currently have a GTX680, and it's working just fine for me, so I am not going to upgrade it......yet.

Anywho, after I couldn't get the 2-series cards working, I went out and got a pair of GTX760s; paid ~$250 per card, slapped them into the older machines, and they're happily mining @ ~1040 - ~1050 CPM. Now to the question; would it be more cost effective to get another two GTX760s and add them into the machines, giving me a total of four, or should I just return the two I have, and get two better cards? The way I look at it is:

GTX760 = 1040cpm x 4 = 4160cpm + 1450cpm(680) = grand total of 5610cpm

The four 760s would be running 24/7, and the 680 in my main rig would be going as often as I can spare my computer.

Not too shabby to me! I am working with a power budget, so I know some of the higher end cards may be cut out; the PSUs are 520W, which I think should be good enough for two 760s, right?

Well, I would love to hear what you guys think, and thanks in advance for the feedback!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Here is what I've been told:


+rep


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Question for all of you about a mining hardware upgrade: Some of you may remember me trying to get my GTX295 and GTX260 working to no avail. Well, those were both in some old render rigs I had laying around which I re-purposed to use as miners. In my main rig, I currently have a GTX680, and it's working just fine for me, so I am not going to upgrade it......yet.
> 
> Anywho, after I couldn't get the 2-series cards working, I went out and got a pair of GTX760s; paid ~$250 per card, slapped them into the older machines, and they're happily mining @ ~1040 - ~1050 CPM. Now to the question; would it be more cost effective to get another two GTX760s and add them into the machines, giving me a total of four, or should I just return the two I have, and get two better cards? The way I look at it is:
> 
> GTX760 = 1040cpm x 4 = 4160cpm + 1450cpm(680) = grand total of 5610cpm
> 
> The four 760s would be running 24/7, and the 680 in my main rig would be going as often as I can spare my computer.
> 
> Not too shabby to me! I am working with a power budget, so I know some of the higher end cards may be cut out; the PSUs are 520W, which I think should be good enough for two 760s, right?
> 
> Well, I would love to hear what you guys think, and thanks in advance for the feedback!





Spoiler: What everyone says you should do given this is an NV thread



Buy gtx 670 if you can find them cheap, if not gtx 680. Gtx 760 is fine but they arent as fast as 670s or 680s for mining.





Spoiler: What I personally would do



I would look at getting cheap amd 270 or 7870 gpus, since a cheap 7870 can get over 1300cpm.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Here is what I've been told:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> All you really need to do is make sure to 1) encrypt your wallet and 2) make a copy of your wallet.dat file found in %AppData%/protoshares on Windows and ~/.protoshares on Linux.
> 
> The wallet.dat file is small and fits easily on usb sticks, SD cards, etc. Make a few copies of it and keep them in different physical locations (home, work, etc.).
Click to expand...

With regards to this, you can create a shortcut of the wallet .exe and add a ' -datadir= ' parameter in order to avoid downloading all of the blockchains in your OS drive.









Like so:

Code:



Code:


D:\Coins\SomeCoin\somecoin-qt.exe -datadir="D:\Coins\SomeCoin"

You can also close your wallet, add this to the shortcut and _before_ reopening the wallet again, move your blockchain info in the new directory.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Question for all of you about a mining hardware upgrade: Some of you may remember me trying to get my GTX295 and GTX260 working to no avail. Well, those were both in some old render rigs I had laying around which I re-purposed to use as miners. In my main rig, I currently have a GTX680, and it's working just fine for me, so I am not going to upgrade it......yet.
> 
> Anywho, after I couldn't get the 2-series cards working, I went out and got a pair of GTX760s; paid ~$250 per card, slapped them into the older machines, and they're happily mining @ ~1040 - ~1050 CPM. Now to the question; would it be more cost effective to get another two GTX760s and add them into the machines, giving me a total of four, or should I just return the two I have, and get two better cards? The way I look at it is:
> 
> GTX760 = 1040cpm x 4 = 4160cpm + 1450cpm(680) = grand total of 5610cpm
> 
> The four 760s would be running 24/7, and the 680 in my main rig would be going as often as I can spare my computer.
> 
> Not too shabby to me! I am working with a power budget, so I know some of the higher end cards may be cut out; the PSUs are 520W, which I think should be good enough for two 760s, right?
> 
> Well, I would love to hear what you guys think, and thanks in advance for the feedback!


stick with the 760s.

My 780 would put out 1800cpm, not quite double of yours, but then the 780 costs a little more than double (generally)

4x760's would give you more CPM's while costing less (if even by a little) than SLI 780's.

EDIT: Or what Silent said with the 270's/7870's.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> How long has yours been like this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Okay. I think it will clear up. Just guessing things are running behind for some reason. I wouldn't worry yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> A deposit for the missing 2 just came in after my last post. Still my funds estimation seem higher than they should be.
> 
> Total funds estimation: 183.25 USD or 0.22693 BTC
> 
> ProtoShare PTS 10.769859
> 
> Does that look right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> No, at current prices you are lower.


Sorry guys, I'm an idiot...







I just noticed I sold some things over at cryptothrift and actually had some BTC in my balance.


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Has anyone tried running CPU as well? I get pretty good CPM on my fx8350 running all 8 cores but can i run 7 cores and a gpu miner?
> I've got a gtx 780 classy hydro copper2


What client are you running that cpu with? I inquired about this last week but got no answer.


----------



## $ilent

Has DiZz put up his latest video yet?

Im hoping I can simply sell my BTC soon. Im guessing I need to just move my BTC from bter to BTC-E and then transfer from there to my paypal? Problem is I dont want to wait until I have $500 worth of shares incase it gets messed up.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Question for all of you about a mining hardware upgrade: Some of you may remember me trying to get my GTX295 and GTX260 working to no avail. Well, those were both in some old render rigs I had laying around which I re-purposed to use as miners. In my main rig, I currently have a GTX680, and it's working just fine for me, so I am not going to upgrade it......yet.
> 
> Anywho, after I couldn't get the 2-series cards working, I went out and got a pair of GTX760s; paid ~$250 per card, slapped them into the older machines, and they're happily mining @ ~1040 - ~1050 CPM. Now to the question; would it be more cost effective to get another two GTX760s and add them into the machines, giving me a total of four, or should I just return the two I have, and get two better cards? The way I look at it is:
> 
> GTX760 = 1040cpm x 4 = 4160cpm + 1450cpm(680) = grand total of 5610cpm
> 
> The four 760s would be running 24/7, and the 680 in my main rig would be going as often as I can spare my computer.
> 
> Not too shabby to me! I am working with a power budget, so I know some of the higher end cards may be cut out; the PSUs are 520W, which I think should be good enough for two 760s, right?
> 
> Well, I would love to hear what you guys think, and thanks in advance for the feedback!


What I would do is calculate the ROI for whatever cards you are considering and go with the fastest one. So for example:

GTX 780 Ti: $700 - 2200 CPM - 0.7668 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $10.34 USD/day - $700/$10.34 = 67.7 days ROI (break even)
GTX 780: $500 - 1900 CPM - 0.6623 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $8.93 USD/day - $500/$8.93 = 55.99 days ROI (break even)
GTX 770: $330 - 1450 CPM - 0.5054 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $6.81 USD/day - $330/$6.81 = 48.46 days ROI (break even)
GTX 760: $250 - 1050 CPM - 0.3660 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $4.93 USD/day - $250/$4.93 = 50.71 days ROI (break even)

And these are for new prices. I would look around and try and find either manufacturer refurbished or used as they are even better deals


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What everyone says you should do given this is an NV thread
> 
> 
> 
> Buy gtx 670 if you can find them cheap, if not gtx 680. Gtx 760 is fine but they arent as fast as 670s or 680s for mining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What I personally would do
> 
> 
> 
> I would look at getting cheap amd 270 or 7870 gpus, since a cheap 7870 can get over 1300cpm.


Okay, I'm going to make myself look stupid here, but that's okay. The 270/7870 basically the same thing, different iterations? And yes, those seem to be quite a bit less expensive than the NV cards!!







Also, two of either of those on a 520W PSU would be fine, correct? Thanks for the quick feedback $ilent!!


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What everyone says you should do given this is an NV thread
> 
> 
> 
> Buy gtx 670 if you can find them cheap, if not gtx 680. Gtx 760 is fine but they arent as fast as 670s or 680s for mining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What I personally would do
> 
> 
> 
> I would look at getting cheap amd 270 or 7870 gpus, since a cheap 7870 can get over 1300cpm.


What about GTX 690's? I see them go for about $450-$500 on fleabay, CL, etc.

Yes, No, Maybe?


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What I would do is calculate the ROI for whatever cards you are considering and go with the fastest one. So for example:
> 
> GTX 780 Ti: $700 - 2200 CPM - 0.7668 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $10.34 USD/day - $700/$10.34 = 67.7 days ROI (break even)
> GTX 780: $500 - 1900 CPM - 0.6623 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $8.93 USD/day - $500/$8.93 = 55.99 days ROI (break even)
> GTX 770: $330 - 1450 CPM - 0.5054 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $6.81 USD/day - $330/$6.81 = 48.46 days ROI (break even)
> GTX 760: $250 - 1050 CPM - 0.3660 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $4.93 USD/day - $250/$4.93 = 50.71 days ROI (break even)
> 
> And these are for new prices. I would look around and try and find either manufacturer refurbished or used as they are even better deals


DizZz, that's excellent, thanks!!! The 770 looks like it's the sweet spot for the NV cards for stock settings/retail prices. As far as cost, it sounds like the AMD cards have a leg up, though. I've been a NV supporter through and through for as long as I can remember, but I'm just trying to make these old hunks o' junk as efficient as possible, he he. Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Has DiZz put up his latest video yet?
> 
> Im hoping I can simply sell my BTC soon. Im guessing I need to just move my BTC from bter to BTC-E and then transfer from there to my paypal? Problem is I dont want to wait until I have $500 worth of shares incase it gets messed up.


New video will be up later today!


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csimon*
> 
> What client are you running that cpu with? I inquired about this last week but got no answer.


Using the bdver2 from: https://mega.co.nz/#F!h0tkXSxZ!f62uoUXogkxQmP2xO8Ib-g
if you're unsure about which one, do a search on the proc code at the end of an of those files and it'll bring up what category that specific miner falls into processor wise


----------



## dolcolax

i think the 780ti + arcuda miner provides the best ROI for nvidia PTS mining.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> i think the 780ti + arcuda miner provides the best ROI for nvidia PTS mining.


If what $ilent says is true:

HD 7870: $200 - 1300 CPM - 0.4531 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $6.11 USD/day - $200/$6.11 = 32.73 days ROI (break even)

Which would definitely make it the card to go with









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> i think the 780ti + arcuda miner provides the best ROI for nvidia PTS mining.


Unfortunately no...Look:

GTX 780 Ti: $700 - 2200 CPM - 0.7668 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $10.34 USD/day - $700/$10.34 = 67.7 days ROI (break even)
GTX 780: $500 - 1900 CPM - 0.6623 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $8.93 USD/day - $500/$8.93 = 55.99 days ROI (break even)
GTX 770: $330 - 1450 CPM - 0.5054 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $6.81 USD/day - $330/$6.81 = 48.46 days ROI (break even)
GTX 760: $250 - 1050 CPM - 0.3660 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $4.93 USD/day - $250/$4.93 = 50.71 days ROI (break even)


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> If what $ilent says is true:
> 
> HD 7870: $200 - 1300 CPM - 0.4531 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $6.11 USD/day - $200/$6.11 = 32.73 days ROI (break even)
> 
> Which would definitely make it the card to go with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no...Look:
> 
> GTX 780 Ti: $700 - 2200 CPM - 0.7668 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $10.34 USD/day - $700/$10.34 = 67.7 days ROI (break even)
> GTX 780: $500 - 1900 CPM - 0.6623 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $8.93 USD/day - $500/$8.93 = 55.99 days ROI (break even)
> GTX 770: $330 - 1450 CPM - 0.5054 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $6.81 USD/day - $330/$6.81 = 48.46 days ROI (break even)
> GTX 760: $250 - 1050 CPM - 0.3660 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $4.93 USD/day - $250/$4.93 = 50.71 days ROI (break even)


Yup, that's what I saw too DizZz. Another question (sorry, I know literally almost NOTHING about AMD cards), 270 vs. 270X? Worth it? I have no idea about the performance increase between the two...


----------



## lacrossewacker

For anybody asking about mining on the CPU, go to the first page of this thread, Cntr F and find "CPU"

the first result will bring up the 2 links that you will need. It takes 4 minutes to set up for the first time.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Okay, I'm going to make myself look stupid here, but that's okay. The 270/7870 basically the same thing, different iterations? And yes, those seem to be quite a bit less expensive than the NV cards!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, two of either of those on a 520W PSU would be fine, correct? Thanks for the quick feedback $ilent!!


I believe they are the same yes, 7870 at stock is 1000mhz, r9 270 runs at 900mhz, and lower power draw on the r9 270 thus cheaper to run. Also the 7870 at stock has higher memory bandwidth and pixel rates, wether or not this equates to better performance or not I cant say. See here - http://www.hwcompare.com/16573/radeon-hd-7870-vs-radeon-r9-270/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> What about GTX 690's? I see them go for about $450-$500 on fleabay, CL, etc.
> 
> Yes, No, Maybe?


Its all relative really. From the chart in the first post a gtx 680 can get up to 1500CPM, so one would assume a 690 can get up to 3000cpm. But the only gtx 690 in the chart only gets around 2500cpm, which is the same as an r9 290x. That being said I think a gtx 690 would be a good idea considering if you get at least 2500cpm, a gtx 780 gets around 2000cpm but I think they cost the same. At least over here a gtx 780 is like $500 still.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Yup, that's what I saw too DizZz. Another question (sorry, I know literally almost NOTHING about AMD cards), 270 vs. 270X? Worth it? I have no idea about the performance increase between the two...


From *here* the cards look identical apart form the fact the 270x at stock is 1000mhz core, vs 900mhz on the 270. Also the 270x has a higher power consumption by 20%. The 270x also seems to cost 20% more than the 270. I would go for 270 personally.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I believe they are the same yes, 7870 at stock is 1000mhz, r9 270 runs at 900mhz, and lower power draw on the r9 270 thus cheaper to run. Also the 7870 at stock has higher memory bandwidth and pixel rates, wether or not this equates to better performance or not I cant say. See here - http://www.hwcompare.com/16573/radeon-hd-7870-vs-radeon-r9-270/
> Its all relative really. From the chart in the first post a gtx 680 can get up to 1500CPM, so one would assume a 690 can get up to 3000cpm. But the only gtx 690 in the chart only gets around 2500cpm, which is the same as an r9 290x. That being said I think a gtx 690 would be a good idea considering if you get at least 2500cpm, a gtx 780 gets around 2000cpm but I think they cost the same. At least over here a gtx 780 is like $500 still.
> From *here* the cards look identical apart form the fact the 270x at stock is 1000mhz core, vs 900mhz on the 270. Also the 270x has a higher power consumption by 20%. The 270x also seems to cost 20% more than the 270. I would go for 270 personally.


Awesome, that's good to know. I was only asking because I can get 270Xs for ~$200 ($199.04 actually, ha ha), so I wasn't sure about the value vs. the 270s. I'm going to do some more digging, he he. Thanks again!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Has anyone tried running CPU as well? I get pretty good CPM on my fx8350 running all 8 cores but can i run 7 cores and a gpu miner?
> I've got a gtx 780 classy hydro copper2


what c/m for your cpu?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> If what $ilent says is true:
> 
> HD 7870: $200 - 1300 CPM - 0.4531 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $6.11 USD/day - $200/$6.11 = 32.73 days ROI (break even)
> 
> Which would definitely make it the card to go with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no...Look:
> 
> GTX 780 Ti: $700 - 2200 CPM - 0.7668 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $10.34 USD/day - $700/$10.34 = 67.7 days ROI (break even)
> GTX 780: $500 - 1900 CPM - 0.6623 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $8.93 USD/day - $500/$8.93 = 55.99 days ROI (break even)
> GTX 770: $330 - 1450 CPM - 0.5054 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $6.81 USD/day - $330/$6.81 = 48.46 days ROI (break even)
> GTX 760: $250 - 1050 CPM - 0.3660 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $4.93 USD/day - $250/$4.93 = 50.71 days ROI (break even)


DiZz I have an idea for the thread.

What if we added a section to the CPM submission table showing each cards profitability? That would make it easier for people to see which cards make what as apposed to having to ask people their CPM, then going to that CPM calculator then checking current exchange price etc etc.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> DiZz I have an idea for the thread.
> 
> What if we added a section to the CPM submission table showing each cards profitability? That would make it easier for people to see which cards make what as apposed to having to ask people their CPM, then going to that CPM calculator etc etc.


This would be awesome


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> DiZz I have an idea for the thread.
> 
> What if we added a section to the CPM submission table showing each cards profitability? That would make it easier for people to see which cards make what as apposed to having to ask people their CPM, then going to that CPM calculator then checking current exchange price etc etc.


I was thinking about that but I see two issues with adding it to the table. First, the current market price changes fairly frequently and can vary as much as $5 so that would skew the data. Also, when difficulty changes every 10 days or so, all the prior profitability calculations would be irrelevant since the PTS/day metric would be changed. I think I'll add and expand the ROI chart I made a couple posts up to the OP and that way I can edit it when either of these two variables change...does that seem logical?


----------



## Hukkel

@Dizzzzzzz: don't forget energy use








Even if the 760 has a very short roi period it could in the long run proof less profitable because it uses more power with two than a single 780.

And lets not forget that if you buy smaller cards you need more systems to put the cards in to get the same cpm total.


----------



## DarkTech

I have a 560 ti and I'm getting another one, my motherboard is a Asus P8H67-V it has support for crossfire but not for SLI, I will use the two GPUs for mining, so I should have no problem right? ( I have enough power for both)


----------



## Outcasst

So, interesting development; Punkbuster sees the mining client as a disallowed program, lol.

Edit: May have been a one off.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> So, interesting development; Punkbuster sees the mining client as a disallowed program, lol.
> 
> Edit: May have been a one off.


Euhh?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I was thinking about that but I see two issues with adding it to the table. First, the current market price changes fairly frequently and can vary as much as $5 so that would skew the data. Also, when difficulty changes every 10 days or so, all the prior profitability calculations would be irrelevant since the PTS/day metric would be changed. I think I'll add and expand the ROI chart I made a couple posts up to the OP and that way I can edit it when either of these two variables change...does that seem logical?


That would be awesome!









I plugged in those numbers you used to see if getting 6x 690's at $500 vs 12 x 7870's at $200 would be a better roi. Close. But no cigar. Only if able to grab the 690's at $400 a piece.

However there is a significant difference in wattage between the two. At full load the 690 pulls 400 watts. 7870 pulls 274 watts.

690 x 6 x 400 watts = 1200
7870 x 12 x 274 watts = 3288

Im wondering if you could load 6 690's onto one board?


----------



## lester007

A mobo that has more than 6pci e slots and a lot of risers


----------



## theilya

a need some mobo recommendations with atleast 5-6 pcie slots


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I was thinking about that but I see two issues with adding it to the table. First, the current market price changes fairly frequently and can vary as much as $5 so that would skew the data. Also, when difficulty changes every 10 days or so, all the prior profitability calculations would be irrelevant since the PTS/day metric would be changed. I think I'll add and expand the ROI chart I made a couple posts up to the OP and that way I can edit it when either of these two variables change...does that seem logical?


Can you not do it like a formula in an excel spreadsheet?

I.e like this:

GPU A $100 - 1000CPM - PTS Difficulty of 1.12345 - PTS/Day = 0.5 - ROI is 40 days (sum=amount of PTS mined per day x current value / GPU cost = amount of days to break even)
GPU B $150 - 1500CPM - PTS Difficulty of 1.12345 - PTS/Day = 0.75 - ROI is 45 days (sum=amount of PTS mined per day x current value / GPU cost = amount of days to break even)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> a need some mobo recommendations with atleast 5-6 pcie slots


The max for haswell seems to be 4 pcie slots. The SR-2 motherboard has 7 though but its expensive.


----------



## DemiseGR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What I would do is calculate the ROI for whatever cards you are considering and go with the fastest one. So for example:
> 
> GTX 780 Ti: $700 - 2200 CPM - 0.7668 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $10.34 USD/day - $700/$10.34 = 67.7 days ROI (break even)
> GTX 780: $500 - 1900 CPM - 0.6623 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $8.93 USD/day - $500/$8.93 = 55.99 days ROI (break even)
> GTX 770: $330 - 1450 CPM - 0.5054 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $6.81 USD/day - $330/$6.81 = 48.46 days ROI (break even)
> GTX 760: $250 - 1050 CPM - 0.3660 PTS/day - $13.48 PTS/USD - $4.93 USD/day - $250/$4.93 = 50.71 days ROI (break even)
> 
> And these are for new prices. I would look around and try and find either manufacturer refurbished or used as they are even better deals






To expand on this, you mention break even dates, i've calculated a 12m ROI(%)



It looks like GTX770 is where it is now.
Comparing a 780Ti with 2x 770s (double electricity cost)



Even after costs, it seems the two 770s give the best annual ROI, assuming expanding doesn't cost much, but honestly you can pick up a cpu/mobo/ram/case for sub 300 and will hold 6of these


----------



## $ilent

Im not that good with maths, but there must be a simple math formula for this.

It must contain: gpu cost, CPM, daily PTS rate, PTS - USD rate, difficulty.

Its just that aside from CPM and gpu cost, the rest are variables. Obviously once you have your estimated ROI you would need to factor in your electricity cost if you wanted to judge your profitability, but I think thats something you should work out afterwards.


----------



## BulletSponge

How about adding a section on the spreadsheet to show what drivers each of us are running?


----------



## Osea23

What do I put in the purse field on BTC-E to send USD to Payeer?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Can you not do it like a formula in an excel spreadsheet?
> 
> I.e like this:
> 
> GPU A $100 - 1000CPM - PTS Difficulty of 1.12345 - PTS/Day = 0.5 - ROI is 40 days (sum=amount of PTS mined per day x current value / GPU cost = amount of days to break even)
> GPU B $150 - 1500CPM - PTS Difficulty of 1.12345 - PTS/Day = 0.75 - ROI is 45 days (sum=amount of PTS mined per day x current value / GPU cost = amount of days to break even)
> The max for haswell seems to be 4 pcie slots. The SR-2 motherboard has 7 though but its expensive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> 
> To expand on this, you mention break even dates, i've calculated a 12m ROI(%)
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like GTX770 is where it is now.
> Comparing a 780Ti with 2x 770s (double electricity cost)
> 
> 
> 
> Even after costs, it seems the two 770s give the best annual ROI, assuming expanding doesn't cost much, but honestly you can pick up a cpu/mobo/ram/case for sub 300 and will hold 6of these


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im not that good with maths, but there must be a simple math formula for this.
> 
> It must contain: gpu cost, CPM, daily PTS rate, PTS - USD rate, difficulty.
> 
> Its just that aside from CPM and gpu cost, the rest are variables. Obviously once you have your estimated ROI you would need to factor in your electricity cost if you wanted to judge your profitability, but I think thats something you should work out afterwards.


Hmm I will look into this when I get home. I'm on my phone now so it's a little difficult


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Using the bdver2 from: https://mega.co.nz/#F!h0tkXSxZ!f62uoUXogkxQmP2xO8Ib-g
> if you're unsure about which one, do a search on the proc code at the end of an of those files and it'll bring up what category that specific miner falls into processor wise


Thanks, I'll give it a try this evening.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> a need some mobo recommendations with atleast 5-6 pcie slots


Here you go:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007627%20600485776&IsNodeId=1&name=5

Unfortunately its out of stock. It was in stock like 2 days ago. Apparently the mining effect happened :-(


----------



## CroakV

Here's a good, safe Android ypool monitor.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.github.michaelmarkieta&hl=en

Uses your ypool API key, which even if it got in the wrong hands can only show your stats, you can't access anything, start or stop anything, etc.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Here's a good, safe Android ypool monitor.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.github.michaelmarkieta&hl=en
> 
> Uses your ypool API key, which even if it got in the wrong hands can only show your stats, you can't access anything, start or stop anything, etc.


Yeah that's what I've been using for awhile. Definitely recommended


----------



## Outlawed

I guess bter should be taken out of the OP?

http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2014/02/05/cryptocurrency-exchanges-steal-just-badly-built-keep-away-bter-com/

Just not really sure what to use instead since they also put cryptsy in the same category.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Here's a good, safe Android ypool monitor.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.github.michaelmarkieta&hl=en
> 
> Uses your ypool API key, which even if it got in the wrong hands can only show your stats, you can't access anything, start or stop anything, etc.


Since we're at this, does anyone know of an Android app one could use to monitor PC's state/ temps and possibly shut it down (or shut the miner down) if needed? Security is my #1 goal of course.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I guess bter should be taken out of the OP?
> 
> http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2014/02/05/cryptocurrency-exchanges-steal-just-badly-built-keep-away-bter-com/
> 
> Just not really sure what to use instead since they also put cryptsy in the same category.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I guess bter should be taken out of the OP?
> 
> http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2014/02/05/cryptocurrency-exchanges-steal-just-badly-built-keep-away-bter-com/
> 
> Just not really sure what to use instead since they also put cryptsy in the same category.


Thank you for posting. I've updated the OP with a different exchange that I think will be more reliable. I hope I can get my 3 BTC out of Bter now


----------



## DizZz

Edit: nvm


----------



## CroakV

Dizz, careful there, you may just be spreading FUD. One case does not mean the whole thing is bad. You could find the same **** from Amazon (omg***bbq I haven't gotten my package/refund) or your local phone company (omg***bbq they mixed up my account!)

**** like this starts spreading, it'll take Bter down just like a bank run. For what?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Dizz, careful there, you may just be spreading FUD. One case does not mean the whole thing is bad. You could find the same **** from Amazon (omg***bbq I haven't gotten my package/refund) or your local phone company (omg***bbq they mixed up my account!)
> 
> **** like this starts spreading, it'll take Bter down just like a bank run. For what?


I realize it may not all be true but many people, including me and many others in this thread, have reported issues with Bter recently. I'm suggesting switching to Crptsy because of these reports, even if they are not guaranteed because I feel like it will be safer and more reliable for the community.


----------



## $ilent

Dizz youve said on the first page use crpysy, but that same page that says bter is bad says crypsy is exactly the same...so which is it?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Dizz youve said on the first page use crpysy, but that same page that says bter is bad says crypsy is exactly the same...so which is it?


Wow didn't see that. I'm in a bit of a pickle right now because after reading that second article I'm not sure. I would hold on to PTS for now until I can figure something out and find a more reliable exchange. My apologies for the confusion.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> That would be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plugged in those numbers you used to see if getting 6x 690's at $500 vs 12 x 7870's at $200 would be a better roi. Close. But no cigar. Only if able to grab the 690's at $400 a piece.
> 
> However there is a significant difference in wattage between the two. At full load the 690 pulls 400 watts. 7870 pulls 274 watts.
> 
> 690 x 6 x 400 watts = 1200
> 7870 x 12 x 274 watts = 3288
> 
> Im wondering if you could load 6 690's onto one board?


something to keep in mind, each 690 would NOT be using that much wattage each. Same would go with the 7870. But you seem to be on the right track









I just threw together a bunch of little CPU miners. My comp right now is getting 50cpm







but that's on an OLD core 2 duo. The i5-2400S's are running around 120CPM, the i7-3770R VM I have with 8 threads is running around 140cpm.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Wow didn't see that. I'm in a bit of a pickle right now because after reading that second article I'm not sure. I would hold on to PTS for now until I can figure something out and find a more reliable exchange. My apologies for the confusion.


Lol, that was one of the two things I mentioned in the two sentences that you quoted.









No worries though. I've been holding onto my PTS anyways.


----------



## $ilent

Also wgat are we to do with the cpoins currently on bter?


----------



## DizZz

*EVERYONE DOWNLOAD THE OFFICIAL PTS WALLET FOR NOW UNTIL A MORE RELIABLE TRADING SOLUTION IS FOUND*


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Also wgat are we to do with the cpoins currently on bter?


I just tried to withdraw them to btc-e and it looked like it worked so that is what I would recommend


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I just tried to withdraw them to btc-e and it looked like it worked so that is what I would recommend


So withdraw current ones to btce, but what about getting pts from ypool to btce?


----------



## battleaxe

I used Bter this morning and it worked fine. I used them for exchanging litecoins too. Worked fine. Although, I did not check the math. But it seemed close to correct.

Also, I downloaded the PTS wallet but it says "no block source available" in bottom. And its not updating. Anyone know whats wrong?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So withdraw current ones to btce, but what about getting pts from ypool to btce?


So if you have PTS in bter right now, trade them for BTC and then send that BTC to btc-e.

Right now without a reliable exchange to trade PTS to BTC, just hold your PTS in the official wallet (download link in the OP) until a more reliable solution is found.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> So if you have PTS in bter right now, trade them for BTC and then send that BTC to btc-e.
> 
> Right now without a reliable exchange to trade PTS to BTC, just hold your PTS in the official wallet (download link in the OP) until a more reliable solution is found.


I cant get that pt wallet to work, it just sits there saying 12 weeks behind, not mining etc etc. Ive tried everything to get it working.

So should I just set ypool to never payout and keep everything in my ypool?

what is our fund password? I dont remember setting that up


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> So if you have PTS in bter right now, trade them for BTC and then send that BTC to btc-e.
> 
> Right now without a reliable exchange to trade PTS to BTC, just hold your PTS in the official wallet (download link in the OP) until a more reliable solution is found.


Just to mention I transferred Bitcoin from Bter this morning into Coinbase. Worked fine too. Coinbase is another good one as far as I can tell similar to Btc-e and no minimum of 500.00 either. Coinbase can deposite directly into a bank account too without the high Paypal fees.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I cant get that pt wallet to work, it just sits there saying 12 weeks behind, not mining etc etc. Ive tried everything to get it working.
> 
> So should I just set ypool to never payout and keep everything in my ypool?


My wallet is doing the same thing. Just sits there.


----------



## Outcasst

I left mine on overnight and it eventually caught up.


----------



## ozzy1925

i am getting this result after modded my bios 2xzotac 680 amp


----------



## drka0tic

Looks like difficulty went up today.
Current difficulty: 0.01404314

My estimated earning @ 1400 cpm dropped a little from 0.52 to 0.488 PTS/day

Site says next jump will be on 2/19.

Estimated difficulty: 0.01520997 (108.31%)
Time to retarget: 13d 09:54:20 (2014-02-19 15:45:53 UTC+9)

I'm assuming this date will change as more miners get on board?


----------



## $ilent

Well this is superb.

Request error: Error: The transaction was rejected! This might happen if some of the coins in your wallet were already spent, such as if you used a copy of wallet.dat and coins were spent in the copy but not marked as spent here.

IS what im seeing after trying to send my BTC to btce, even though my bter wallet is now empty.

And btce is now not loading at all.

Absolutely fantastic...

Someone mind explaining to me what the friggin hell went wrong? All I did was go to btce and click deposit BTC and then used that address and put it in on bter as my send address...


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well this is superb.
> 
> Request error: Error: The transaction was rejected! This might happen if some of the coins in your wallet were already spent, such as if you used a copy of wallet.dat and coins were spent in the copy but not marked as spent here.
> 
> IS what im seeing after trying to send my BTC to btce, even though my bter wallet is now empty.
> 
> And btce is now not loading at all.
> 
> Absolutely fantastic...
> 
> Someone mind explaining to me what the friggin hell went wrong? All I did was go to btce and click deposit BTC and then used that address and put it in on bter as my send address...


Same here!



Tried to send them to Payeer.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I cant get that pt wallet to work, it just sits there saying 12 weeks behind, not mining etc etc. Ive tried everything to get it working.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> My wallet is doing the same thing. Just sits there.


Guys the wallet sync issue has been covered multiple times in this thread...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> When the protoshares qt client is open, find its icon down in the system tray. Right click it and click on the Debug Window option. In there, open up the Console Mode. Type in the following commands
> 
> addnode 162.243.67.4 add [enter]
> addnode 162.243.54.126 add [enter]
> addnode 37.139.29.236 add [enter]
> addnode 64.90.183.137 add [enter]
> addnode 180.183.205.118 add [enter]
> 
> This should hopefully add the addresses of the update servers, which should provide the updated/current block list for you and thus give you your PTS.
> 
> Let me know how you go
> 
> (This info is adapted from https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=325261.0)






I know it's gotten pretty long but that's where the thread search function comes into play. That's how I originally found this info. I was having issues with getting it to sync so I just searched the thread for "wallet". You might have to search through a little bit but it's better than making the thread even longer with questions that already have answers here.

Now I will say since the wallet is currently the suggested method in the OP then maybe those instructions needed to be added as well.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

I just tried to get my btc out of bter and got this message:

"Request error: Error: The transaction was rejected! This might happen if some of the coins in your wallet were already spent, such as if you used a copy of wallet.dat and coins were spent in the copy but not marked as spent here"


----------



## Outcasst

Seems like they've gone rogue and are stealing everyone's bitcoins!

Or they could just be overwhelmed with requests to withdraw stuff following the recent news article.


----------



## $ilent

maybe its not so bad


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Guys the wallet sync issue has been covered multiple times in this thread...
> 
> 
> I know it's gotten pretty long but that's where the thread search function comes into play. That's how I originally found this info. I was having issues with getting it to sync so I just searched the thread for "wallet". You might have to search through a little bit but it's better than making the thread even longer with questions that already have answers here.
> 
> Now I will say since the wallet is currently the suggested method in the OP then maybe those instructions needed to be added as well.


Still nothing. Weird.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Nuts to this crap. Whats the point in leaving your pc mining these shares for days on end just to have it screw up when you try cash out.
> 
> Its a scam...a total scam. How can we even trust any new wallet or exchange?
> 
> I just tried to cash out 15 BTC and they scammed me. I hate you bter!


Hey mine took a while to take effect this morning too. Bter seems to be running slow right now. Don't freak out on us.









We need to figure out why our wallets won't update...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> I just tried to get my btc out of bter and got this message:
> 
> "Request error: Error: The transaction was rejected! This might happen if some of the coins in your wallet were already spent, such as if you used a copy of wallet.dat and coins were spent in the copy but not marked as spent here"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Seems like they've gone rogue and are stealing everyone's bitcoins!
> 
> Or they could just be overwhelmed with requests to withdraw stuff following the recent news article.


Guys what happens when you try click on your blue link under the Address/TxID on bter for your BTC withdrawel? Mine goes to blockchain but says iInvalid Transaction Hash, so its like is just completely disappeared.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Guys what happens when you try click on your blue link under the Address/TxID on bter for your BTC withdrawel? Mine goes to blockchain but says iInvalid Transaction Hash, so its like is just completely disappeared.


Same. Invalid Hash.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Mine too.


----------



## $ilent

So we've been conned.

PT wallet doesnt work regardless of trying to add all those addresses.

So to me this leaves us in the middle of nowhere...how on Earth do you get this stupid bloody pt wallet so work?

edit: NVM finally got the wallet syncing. Need to use this command from a .bat file:

protoshares-qt.exe -connect=cryptoseed.cloudapp.net:80


----------



## theilya

bter is slow at time so calm down

I withdraw from them 3 times now and it all worked perfectly


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> bter is slow at time so calm down
> 
> I withdraw from them 3 times now and it all worked perfectly


Do you withdrawls always say invalid hash at blockchain?


----------



## Toque

Everyone just need to chill out! I got my PTS today, however it did take bter like 8 hours. Right now my wallet looks very tidy also. I don't think the sky is falling yet, perhaps just paranoia...


----------



## lester007

this works for me







you could check it out but basically its a dat file from addnodes thingy
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=333111.0


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Do you withdrawls always say invalid hash at blockchain?


nope, contact bter and see if there is anything wrong on their end.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> nope, contact bter and see if there is anything wrong on their end.


Not even gonna bother trying that, from reading the *vast* amount of stories on the internet, I dont think they reply to emails.


----------



## feartheturtle

OP, can you repost the youtube video on how to withdraw? I'm not seeing it on the first page.


----------



## Trypsky

has anyone tried coins-e.com yet for pts to btc?


----------



## $ilent

well fwiw ive tried emailing bter, not that ill get an answer mind.

So ive set my ypool to payout to my PT wallet now, is thsi best course of action? How do we get PTS from the walltet to our bank accounts?

oop hold the phone, the transaction is showng as unconfirmed in my btce account.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So we've been conned.
> 
> PT wallet doesnt work regardless of trying to add all those addresses.
> 
> So to me this leaves us in the middle of nowhere...how on Earth do you get this stupid bloody pt wallet so work?
> 
> edit: NVM finally got the wallet syncing. Need to use this command from a .bat file:
> 
> protoshares-qt.exe -connect=cryptoseed.cloudapp.net:80


Genius. Do we have to do that every time?

Transfer from your wallet to a currency exchanger (like Bter.... lol), then to Coinbase or similar.


----------



## CroakV

Ok, just for giggles, I tranferred 5 PTS from BTe to Cryptsy....took about 30 minutes from transfer to it being in my Cryptsy wallet.


----------



## Trypsky

nevermind about coins-e, further looking into it I find a lot of accusations about them too...cant trust any of them I guess


----------



## lester007

is there any chance that pts coins would go up again?







it nice before i trade my coins


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> well fwiw ive tried emailing bter, not that ill get an answer mind.
> 
> So ive set my ypool to payout to my PT wallet now, is thsi best course of action? How do we get PTS from the walltet to our bank accounts?
> 
> oop hold the phone, the transaction is showng as unconfirmed in my btce account.


If you look at the date of the transaction, mine says 1970-01-01 08:00:00. Seems like something has gone tits up in their database.


----------



## Outcasst

Double post


----------



## Toque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> is there any chance that pts coins would go up again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it nice before i trade my coins


I would hold them. The longer you can the better IMO.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Genius. Do we have to do that every time?
> 
> Transfer from your wallet to a currency exchanger (like Bter.... lol), then to Coinbase or similar.


Im not sure. BTCE shows my transaction but only as unconfirmed, so we now need to find a site that will safely convert PTS from our wallet to BTC so that we can transfer them to BTCE.

What a pain in the arse this is


----------



## battleaxe

I want some PTS from 1970. Bet those are valuable.


----------



## CroakV

Also, heard something in a chat that was interesting about Cryptocoins News, that they do these "panic panic panic PANIC!!!!111!" stories to both get hits, and to drive business to other exchanges. Something to think about.

And for God's sake, people need to realize that all of the crypto currency service providers are small operations. If you don't expect the same level of service OR professionalism you'd see from a "real" bank or a "real" brokerage firm you're less likely to get all stressed out about it.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I want some PTS from 1970. Bet those are valuable.


lol do you want pts that has not been made yet







i'll join the ride from past


----------



## hacktc

I've successfully deposited BTC into Bter today, as well as withdrawn, twice, from Bter into Coinbase. Today. I'm not sure what all this fuss is about.

Dizzz, thanks for all the help you have given. Quite honestly, I don't see how you've managed to keep patience with the onslaught of hand holding, and the ever growing "To Do List" that people seem so willing to ask of you.

And please don't feel its your responsibility to ensure that listed coin trading/selling sites are going to be 100% efficient. I think people here need to realize that this is THEIR money, and as such, need to impose a little self responsibility, do their own research, and make their own decision as to which trading sites best suits them.


----------



## feartheturtle

So when withdrawing BTC from bter to BTC-E, what goes in the "BTC Address" field?


----------



## Toque

CrytoCoinNews who are reporting this supposed abuse is also getting paid from a Bter competitor mcxNow and they also throw Cryptsy under the bus.

CrytoCoinNews looks very fishy here...

I call inside job BS!!! They even plant a recommendation in the comments to use mcsNow!


----------



## $ilent

IS it possible to remove an account? Ive started something up then been tld to swap so many times ive lost track of the onlne accounts ive got (ypool, liteguardian etc etc).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feartheturtle*
> 
> So when withdrawing BTC from bter to BTC-E, what goes in the "BTC Address" field?


Go to BTCE and click on BTC then click deposit. It will generate an address at the bottom of the page for you. Put this address in in bter.


----------



## feartheturtle

Thanks. Got it to work. Bter is showing "Processing" at the moment so I guess its just a waiting game from here on out.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> CrytoCoinNews who are reporting this supposed abuse is also getting paid from a Bter competitor mcxNow and they also throw Cryptsy under the bus.
> 
> CrytoCoinNews looks very fishy here...
> 
> I call inside job BS!!! They even plant a recommendation in the comments to use mcsNow!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They ran this one 8 months ago:

http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2013/12/06/withdraw-bitcoins-cryptsy-now/

Cryptsy is still going strong.

FUD


----------



## $ilent

Well panic over, my BTC arrived at BTCE from BTER, im not sure how since BTCE said it needed 3 conirmations.

Ah well, panic over for now. Ive tried sending 1 PTS from PT wallet to bter so I can send that to BTCE. Its not arrived just yet.


----------



## dolcolax

to cash out our coins we need a paypal address right? but where can we find that address? or how do we make it?


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> well fwiw ive tried emailing bter, not that ill get an answer mind.
> 
> So ive set my ypool to payout to my PT wallet now, is thsi best course of action? How do we get PTS from the walltet to our bank accounts?
> 
> oop hold the phone, the transaction is showng as unconfirmed in my btce account.


odd it gave us that error seeming like the transaction was lost. I just checked btc-e and the funds are in my account there in the form of btc and all verified.


----------



## BulletSponge

For those of you who may still being having difficulties getting your wallets to sync I found a "node" that finally worked for me. Try this one in your debug console. Good Luck!

addnode 5.9.24.81 add

addnode 5.9.24.81 onetry

FINALLY!










Edit-I can't believe how stupid I am. I posted earlier about the shares were really "trickling in". Well apparently when I had changed my auto-payout to 10 yesterday I made the mistake of NOT actually changing the auto-payout to 10 but instead changing the "pool donation" to 10%. People this careless should not be allowed on the internet.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> For those of you who may still being having difficulties getting your wallets to sync I found a "node" that finally worked for me. Try this one in your debug console. Good Luck!
> 
> addnode 5.9.24.81 add
> 
> addnode 5.9.24.81 onetry
> 
> FINALLY!


This worked for me!!! THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## theilya

was there a guide on how to go from btc-e to payeer to direct deposit?

on payeer website do I select trasnsfervia visa?


----------



## Shogon

With all this hullabaloo about bter, and the fact I want to see if PTS goes above $20 in the coming weeks (and I don't trust my PTS being online), I transferred my PTS from BTer to my wallet (via withdrawal) which took about 3 minutes to deposit (so many people to thank, took me forever to get it to work correctly so hopefully I repped you all who helped me). I was worried at first, then this big ole' pop up showed on my taskbar and blammo, unconfirmed PTS balance, which has now turned to a real balance. So now I just have to save it in multiple places and be mindful of placing where it isn't connected to the internet.

Also, I'm getting 2850 CPM on my GTX 690. I added it to the OP and clocks are 1212/1202 / 7000 MHz, 320.49 drivers, 340W total system draw stock bios "see The Deuce rig in my sig" for the other components.

6251 CPM on 3 Titans at 1202 / 7000 MHz 1.2v for 940W draw also 320.49 drivers (in Abomination system, what a power hog) and here is what I'm making currently as far as shares per hour on 5 GPUs.



Even with my window wide open and it being around 34F outside early in the mornings, my rooms stays around a toasty 83F with my 2 rigs mining. I may have lost my X1250 from Seasonic though the other day, or maybe it was just the dual PSU cable I was using that went bad. If that PSU is bad it's only been about 2-3 months since the last time I RMA'd it lol, oh well least the Enermax unit is doing fine.

Oh, anyone else's cards having coil whine while mining? My goodness my Titan's are singing to me..in the worst possible way imaginable lol. Only if waterblocks cancelled out coil whine







.

Also last question, I have my ypool payout to go to my wallet, lets say I don't have my wallet connected to the net. All I'd have to do is run the wallet and eventually it will catch up with my recent deposits yes? I'll find out in a little bit if not, still have 1 PTS as unconfirmed so hopefully I'll figure out what happens in a little bit.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well panic over, my BTC arrived at BTCE from BTER, im not sure how since BTCE said it needed 3 conirmations.
> 
> Ah well, panic over for now. Ive tried sending 1 PTS from PT wallet to bter so I can send that to BTCE. Its not arrived just yet.


Mine has arrived in Payeer.


----------



## Wirerat

in the guide I am stuck. I have copied the link form here



I have tried over and over to paste it here



but it keeps doing this when I save



Any help would be appreciated. I am a total bitcoin newb.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Mine has arrived in Payeer.


Can you explain what you did to transfer to Payeer? No one seems to want to answer that question


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> in the guide I am stuck. I have copied the link form here
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried over and over to paste it here
> 
> 
> 
> but it keeps doing this when I save
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. I am a total bitcoin newb.


When you are copying, don't double click to copy...just drag your cursor over the letters and copy


----------



## Shogon

Wirerat, do you have the ypool set to PTS at the top?



Every time I log into to ypool it goes to Primecoin first, I then have to change it to PTS.

Also make sure you are not adding any spaces when you copy the link over.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Wirerat, do you have the ypool set to PTS at the top?
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I log into to ypool it goes to Primecoin first, I then have to change it to PTS.
> 
> Also make sure you are not adding any spaces when you copy the link over.


omg thanks there was a space at the end duh me


----------



## kzim9

Norton keeps deleting the .exe file out of my PTS folder. ......

Really annoying as I keep setting it as a trusted file, but it must reset when I shut down the rig of the day......

Also my wallet say '' No block source available'' ''13 weeks behind'' Been like this for awhile now....


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> omg thanks there was a space at the end duh me


So glad its working for you now! I had some weird issue like that before also and I think someone told me, or I saw someone else mention a fix, and it worked for me as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Norton keeps deleting the .exe file out of my PTS folder. ......
> 
> Really annoying as I keep setting it as a trusted file, but it must reset when I shut down the rig of the day......
> 
> Also my wallet say '' No block source available'' ''13 weeks behind'' Been like this for awhile now....


Do this to update your wallet,
Quote:


> When the protoshares qt client is open, find its icon down in the system tray. Right click it and click on the Debug Window option. In there, open up the Console Mode. Type in the following commands
> 
> addnode 162.243.67.4 add [enter]
> addnode 162.243.54.126 add [enter]
> addnode 37.139.29.236 add [enter]
> addnode 64.90.183.137 add [enter]
> addnode 180.183.205.118 add [enter]
> 
> This should hopefully add the addresses of the update servers, which should provide the updated/current block list for you and thus give you your PTS.
> 
> Let me know how you go
> 
> (This info is adapted from https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=325261.0)


Thanks to fleetfeather and Outlawed for passing this info on in this thread as more wallets questions are being asked. When you have the time to DiZz, maybe add the info from here to the OP. Would help a lot of people (like me lol) that were having trouble with the wallet.

Also as far as your AV deleting the miner, I ended up just uninstalling Avast! entirely because it was so annoying.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> With all this hullabaloo about bter, and the fact I want to see if PTS goes above $20 in the coming weeks (and I don't trust my PTS being online), I transferred my PTS from BTer to my wallet (via withdrawal) which took about 3 minutes to deposit (so many people to thank, took me forever to get it to work correctly so hopefully I repped you all who helped me). I was worried at first, then this big ole' pop up showed on my taskbar and blammo, unconfirmed PTS balance, which has now turned to a real balance. So now I just have to save it in multiple places and be mindful of placing where it isn't connected to the internet.
> 
> Also, I'm getting 2850 CPM on my GTX 690. I added it to the OP and clocks are 1212/1202 / 7000 MHz, 320.49 drivers, 340W total system draw stock bios "see The Deuce rig in my sig" for the other components.
> 
> 6251 CPM on 3 Titans at 1202 / 7000 MHz 1.2v for 940W draw also 320.49 drivers (in Abomination system, what a power hog) and here is what I'm making currently as far as shares per hour on 5 GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Even with my window wide open and it being around 34F outside early in the mornings, my rooms stays around a toasty 83F with my 2 rigs mining. I may have lost my X1250 from Seasonic though the other day, or maybe it was just the dual PSU cable I was using that went bad. If that PSU is bad it's only been about 2-3 months since the last time I RMA'd it lol, oh well least the Enermax unit is doing fine.
> 
> Oh, anyone else's cards having coil whine while mining? My goodness my Titan's are singing to me..in the worst possible way imaginable lol. Only if waterblocks cancelled out coil whine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also last question, I have my ypool payout to go to my wallet, lets say I don't have my wallet connected to the net. All I'd have to do is run the wallet and eventually it will catch up with my recent deposits yes? I'll find out in a little bit if not, still have 1 PTS as unconfirmed so hopefully I'll figure out what happens in a little bit.


Yeh once your wallet syncs with the interwebs it will show your PTS. Also have you considered moving your rig to garage or conservatory if you have one? My 7870 is in there and it maxes out at something ridiculous like 28C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Mine has arrived in Payeer.


Good stuff! Im in the process of moving stuff onto bter just ot convert it to BTC, then I put it all on BTC-E.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Norton keeps deleting the .exe file out of my PTS folder. ......
> 
> Really annoying as I keep setting it as a trusted file, but it must reset when I shut down the rig of the day......
> 
> Also my wallet say '' No block source available'' ''13 weeks behind'' Been like this for awhile now....


Try this:

Make a new text document in your PTS wallet folder, rename is LAUNCH.bat and save it as file type "all files". Then paste this into the text document: protoshares-qt.exe -connect=cryptoseed.cloudapp.net:80. This will enable it to sync (this is useful if your firewall is stopping it from connecting to the network).

Then save that document and run it, it will then open up your PTS wallet and should start syncing!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yeh once your wallet syncs with the interwebs it will show your PTS. Also have you considered moving your rig to garage or conservatory if you have one? My 7870 is in there and it maxes out at something ridiculous like 28C.


Cool thanks for that clarification







I wish I could move my PC into the garage, pretty sure we have a dedicated 20 A breaker in there as well compared to this bad one for me (it's shared between my room and some other places in the house). Downside is, my dad is like his father, being a pack rat and all, we literally have no garage (I'm no better considering my room is barely walk able lol). Right now it would be so perfect but alas, one mans junk is another mans garage







.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Norton keeps deleting the .exe file out of my PTS folder. ......
> 
> Really annoying as I keep setting it as a trusted file, but it must reset when I shut down the rig of the day......
> 
> Also my wallet say '' No block source available'' ''13 weeks behind'' Been like this for awhile now....


When adding the miner as an exception in Norton did you check the box for "Include subfolders"? As for syncing your wallet, try adding this in the debug console........

addnode 5.9.24.81 add

addnode 5.9.24.81 onetry

Those are the only nodes that worked for me. None of the others mentioned in this thread worked when I added them.


----------



## kzim9

Ya I tired almost everything with Norton. Its not a biggy cause I have the zip folder and I just drag a drop everytime I log in......lol

$ilent that worked!!! thanks! +rep

Anyone else see a drop in CPM tonight?


----------



## Toque

Does Bter.com charge a fee for every withdraw or is it just trading?


----------



## Outlawed

So if encrypt my wallet and then use the backup function to create a pts.dat file, will I need the encryption key to restore my wallet?


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Ya I tired almost everything with Norton. Its not a biggy cause I have the zip folder and I just drag a drop everytime I log in......lol
> 
> $ilent that worked!!! thanks! +rep
> 
> Anyone else see a drop in CPM tonight?


No drop and after fixing my issue Im running at a steady 2400cpm at 6800mhz on the memory. I might even be able to get another 100-200 if I up the memory a little more.

In other news I want to thank dougb2 for his help in resolving my issue. My memory is now being complete used and no more weird cpm issues. Not sure if it was the drivers or precisionx that caused my issue after the crash but if it happens again I will try one first so I know which messed up. +1









besides the obvious fact norton sucks.... goto the quarantine tab or logs find the application right click and restore. mine even gives me an option of excluding from scan.


----------



## Donkey1514

Did I miss something in the guide about mining on multiple gpu's? It only recognizes my first 780ti and the second sits at idle...


----------



## i5-4670k

Getting 1300CPM with my 560Ti SLI, however the GPU display is unusable. I guess it was a right choice to get a CPU with an igpu!


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> In other news I want to thank dougb2 for his help in resolving my issue. My memory is now being complete used and no more weird cpm issues. Not sure if it was the drivers or precisionx that caused my issue after the crash but if it happens again I will try one first so I know which messed up. +1


Glad to hear you got it sorted!!









I've since had one other mem related crash, and I just started with Precision, since it's easier, and that was again the issue - I will always start with this first now! ( cause I'm lazy







)


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Did I miss something in the guide about mining on multiple gpu's? It only recognizes my first 780ti and the second sits at idle...


you should something on the bat file maybe when using multiple gpus


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5-4670k*
> 
> Getting 1300CPM with my 560Ti SLI, however the GPU display is unusable. I guess it was a right choice to get a CPU with an igpu!


Speaking of this, I tried going to igpu, but as soon as I started mining, I had the miner's CMD window just go scrolling into infinity @ hyper-warp speed. So I just gave up as I didn't want to try to figure out YET ANOTHER dang issue. Since this triggered my memory though, anyone had this happen? If so, why?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Did I miss something in the guide about mining on multiple gpu's? It only recognizes my first 780ti and the second sits at idle...


Edit your .bat file with:

-t The number of threads for mining (default all NVIDIA GPUs)
-t 128: All Nvidia display cards(default); -t 2: GPU 0 and 1;
-t 1: Only use One GPU, use -d 0 to specify to use CUDA device 0.
-d


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Edit your .bat file with:
> 
> -t The number of threads for mining (default all NVIDIA GPUs)
> -t 128: All Nvidia display cards(default); -t 2: GPU 0 and 1;
> -t 1: Only use One GPU, use -d 0 to specify to use CUDA device 0.
> -d


i think we should put that in op for those who aare using multiple gpus that would be cool


----------



## jrp0079

I had to stop today after i heard some scratching/beeping sound coming from my pc after being on for a full 24 hours.


----------



## Outcasst

Payeer is useless. They only have $5 in their PayPal account.


----------



## BulletSponge

Well, I just installed an EVGA GTX 760 SC in my daughters rig and it is chugging silently away at 1172 cpm. With my 670's I'm pulling just shy of 3600 now. I gotta admit, that ACX cooler is damn quiet. Sitting next to my rig's sli 670 FTW's seems unbearable in comparison.


----------



## Ali Man

I can't believe that most of you guys still mine on air









It's just get's impossible after a while, unless your ambients are 0 C 24/7.


----------



## i5-4670k

Can someone give an example bat file for yam's miner? (haswell one)

I kinda am lost on what to do.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I can't believe that most of you guys still mine on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just get's impossible after a while, unless your ambients are 0 C 24/7.


How so? Same amount of heat is generated either way. Perhaps more on water with all the fans we got spinning on our radiators compared to the one or two fans most video cards are equipped with. Now noise and clock potential on air is another issue.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5-4670k*
> 
> Can someone give an example bat file for yam's miner? (haswell one)
> 
> I kinda am lost on what to do.


Bat file: yam --config config.cfg

config file:

threads = 6
mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
mine = xpt2h://yourypoolusername.PTS_1:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
compact-stats = 1


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> How so? Same amount of heat is generated either way. Now noise and clock potential on air is another issue.


Nope, on air would literally boil a room up, water drop's temps by 20-30C, and radiates that amount of heat, there's a good difference, especially when running multiple GPU's.


----------



## DizZz

So has everyone gotten Bter to work again? After reading more and more about different exchanges, there seems to be problems with every one and Bter just seems to be slow so I think that is the one I am going to stick with. Thoughts? I have a lot planned for the OP tonight too that I'm working on right now


----------



## lester007

Even tho my ambient temps something around -20 to -25c, my gpu and cpu are still around 25-30c at load using cpu cooler mod on my gpu lol that's how hot when mining


----------



## i5-4670k

New problem, getting an error 1450 in hugepages. I have sufficient free ram (nearly 6gb free).


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> How so? Same amount of heat is generated either way. Perhaps more on water with all the fans we got spinning on our radiators compared to the one or two fans most video cards are equipped with. Now noise and clock potential on air is another issue.


Nah, with water, it can get a little complex, depending upon the fpi of rads and the specific fans for it (low or high RPM).

My MO RA3 runs quiter than any single stock blower type fan and alot cooler with those amazing prolimatech 140mm Blue Vortex. 9 of those in push, and 5 more in the rig. This thing is silent cooling three 780's and a OC'ed 4770K running 24/7.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Nope, on air would literally boil a room up, water drop's temps by 20-30C, and radiates that amount of heat, there's a good difference, especially when running multiple GPU's.


Your room actually gets hotter quicker on water as its more efficient at moving the heat away from the cards. Air or Water, the same amount of wattage/heat is being dealt with, one is just a lot better and efficient at moving the heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Nah, with water, it can get a little complex, depending upon the fpi of rads and the specific fans for it (low or high RPM).
> 
> My MO RA3 runs quiter than any single stock blower type fan and alot cooler with those amazing prolimatech 140mm Blue Vortex. 9 of those in push, and 5 more in the rig. This thing is silent cooling three 780's and a OC'ed 4770K running 24/7.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


But how much heat(wattage) is being generated by all those fans vs the one or two on a GPU.


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Speaking of this, I tried going to igpu, but as soon as I started mining, I had the miner's CMD window just go scrolling into infinity @ hyper-warp speed. So I just gave up as I didn't want to try to figure out YET ANOTHER dang issue. Since this triggered my memory though, anyone had this happen? If so, why?


did you unplug it and try to plug it in while the computer was running? if so turn it off move the cable go into bois and set it to use the igpu instead of the gpu's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Well, I just installed an EVGA GTX 760 SC in my daughters rig and it is chugging silently away at 1172 cpm. With my 670's I'm pulling just shy of 3600 now. I gotta admit, that ACX cooler is damn quiet. Sitting next to my rig's sli 670 FTW's seems unbearable in comparison.


and everyone was *****ing about how loud they were when they first came out. I have my fans kick on full speed at 65-70*c and I dont really notice them they arent that loud.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I can't believe that most of you guys still mine on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just get's impossible after a while, unless your ambients are 0 C 24/7.


my case stays around 20-30*c and I have no issues with temps for the gpus, the cpu is under water so.....


----------



## archit12

Everyone who PMed me for testing would be getting a beta 1.0f today!


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> Everyone who PMed me for testing would be getting a beta 1.0f today!


new miner to test? hit me up


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Your room actually gets hotter quicker on water as its more efficient at moving the heat away from the cards. Air or Water, the same amount of wattage/heat is being dealt with, one is just a lot better and efficient at moving the heat.


Wattage yes, heat, no. A card running on load at 70C blowing air out continuously at close to 70C is 'higher' and 'different' than a card running under water at load temp of 45C, the rad wouldn't be radiating heat of 60-70C, the 'heat' factor or the warm air coming from cooling the rad wouldn't even be close to 70C.


----------



## g94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Nope, on air would literally boil a room up, water drop's temps by 20-30C, and radiates that amount of heat, there's a good difference, especially when running multiple GPU's.


Water cooling does not simply make energy disappear. The same amount of heat is still being dumped into the air.


----------



## g94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Wattage yes, heat, no. A card running on load at 70C blowing air out continuously at close to 70C is 'higher' and 'different' than a card running under water at load temp of 45C, the rad wouldn't be radiating heat of 60-70C, the 'heat' factor or the warm air coming from cooling the rad wouldn't even be close to 70C.


Nevermind me. I see your point, there is a difference between wattage and heat. Hmmm


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g94*
> 
> Water cooling does not simply make energy disappear. The same amount of heat is still being dumped into the air.


I never said anything about energy, that's a principle of wattage.

Heat dissipation itself is radiated quite less when running under water, compared to a stock blower type fan cooler.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> Everyone who PMed me for testing would be getting a beta 1.0f today!


Is it suitable for gtx 670 or 7870/7850 gpus?


----------



## archit12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is it suitable for gtx 670 or 7870/7850 gpus?


It's a CUDA miner


----------



## DizZz

Get $ilent to 500!










Did everyone get Bter to work again? After doing a lot of reading about exchanges, I still think it's the best even though it's a little slow...thoughts?


----------



## Outcasst

I'm going to keep using it just because I can't be bothered to make an account elsewhere and learn to use the site again.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> It's a CUDA miner


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> It's a CUDA miner


Yeah but one cuda miner is good for compute 3.0, and others are better for compute 3.5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Get $ilent to 500!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did everyone get Bter to work again? After doing a lot of reading about exchanges, I still think it's the best even though it's a little slow...thoughts?


Thanks, almost there!

I got bter to work yes. Strange one, one minute it looks like I been scammed, next my transfer has magically worked. I think its a little slow too.


----------



## BulletSponge

Is it possible to transfer PTS from my Protoshares-QT wallet to BTer? If so I will store them on my wallet and only transfer them to BTer when I am ready to trade for BTC.


----------



## Osea23

I have the money on Payeer but how do I transfer the money on Payeer to my PayPal Account?


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Is it possible to transfer PTS from my Protoshares-QT wallet to BTer? If so I will store them on my wallet and only transfer them to BTer when I am ready to trade for BTC.


^ this


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Is it possible to transfer PTS from my Protoshares-QT wallet to BTer? If so I will store them on my wallet and only transfer them to BTer when I am ready to trade for BTC.


Yes, just put the deposit code from bter for PTS into your PTS wallet and then transfer it. You cant transfer from PTS wallet straight to BTC-E though, needs to be exchanged first.

Also:



This thread is


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> It's a CUDA miner


780 Ti owner checking in for beta testing!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Is it possible to transfer PTS from my Protoshares-QT wallet to BTer? If so I will store them on my wallet and only transfer them to BTer when I am ready to trade for BTC.


Yup that is what I am doing. I will make a video on how to do that too!


----------



## derpa

I want to publicly thank $ilent for all his help!!!! I traded in my two GTX760s for 4 270Xs, and he has been answering all my questions about how to set them up, helped me get all four mining, and even helped with questions about MSI AB!!! SUPER REP TO YOU!!!!! Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## Vowels

So if I want to get a dedicated mining rig set up, what would be the most cost effective CPU + mobo? GPU PTS mining doesn't really have a CPU requirement does it? I'm thinking of just grabbing a cheap quad-module APU and throwing two or 3 video cards on a budget ATX board.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> So if I want to get a dedicated mining rig set up, what would be the most cost effective CPU + mobo? GPU PTS mining doesn't really have a CPU requirement does it? I'm thinking of just grabbing a cheap quad-module APU and throwing two or 3 video cards on a budget ATX board.


Look for a board with at least 4 PCIe slots.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> I want to publicly thank $ilent for all his help!!!! I traded in my two GTX760s for 4 270Xs, and he has been answering all my questions about how to set them up, helped me get all four mining, and even helped with questions about MSI AB!!! SUPER REP TO YOU!!!!! Thanks again!!!!!


Your welcome! Good luck!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> So if I want to get a dedicated mining rig set up, what would be the most cost effective CPU + mobo? GPU PTS mining doesn't really have a CPU requirement does it? I'm thinking of just grabbing a cheap quad-module APU and throwing two or 3 video cards on a budget ATX board.


Grab the cheapest cpu going, i think the intel celeron G1610 is what id go with since i have no exp with amd cpus. Its only £32.


----------



## Ali Man

Just transferred 10 PTS from ypool to bter and it arrived in less than 10 mins.


----------



## derpa

Just in case anyone is wondering...

R9 270X x 4: $860 - 4430 CPM - 1.5441 PTS/day - $13.11 PTS/USD - $20.24 USD/day - $860/$20.24 = 42.49 days ROI (break even)

If I add my GTX680 to the equation:

R9 270X x 4 + GTX680: $860 - 5860 CPM - 2.0425 PTS/day - $13.11 PTS/USD - $26.78 USD/day - $860/$26.78 = 32.11 days ROI (break even)

I'm happy with those numbers









Thanks again to DizZz and $ilent for all the help and answered questions!


----------



## $ilent

Anyone k ow whwn we pay the dev and exchange fess? Do they get automatically taken from us when we mine/exchange?


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Anyone k ow whwn we pay the dev and exchange fess? Do they get automatically taken from us when we mine/exchange?


believe its as you mine. if you goto view connected miner in ypool it tells you and it tells you how much


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Speaking of this, I tried going to igpu, but as soon as I started mining, I had the miner's CMD window just go scrolling into infinity @ hyper-warp speed. So I just gave up as I didn't want to try to figure out YET ANOTHER dang issue. Since this triggered my memory though, anyone had this happen? If so, why?
> 
> 
> 
> did you unplug it and try to plug it in while the computer was running? if so turn it off move the cable go into bois and set it to use the igpu instead of the gpu's
Click to expand...

No - I set igpu to enabled in BIOS, booted, shutdown, plugged my monitor into the igpu and booted. As soon as I launched the miner it went nuts.completely unsure what happened, as I gave up immediately. (...as I said before, lazy.) But going through it in me head, I can't come up with an obvious reason for it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Just in case anyone is wondering...
> 
> R9 270X x 4: $860 - 4430 CPM - 1.5441 PTS/day - $13.11 PTS/USD - $20.24 USD/day - $860/$20.24 = 42.49 days ROI (break even)
> 
> If I add my GTX680 to the equation:
> 
> R9 270X x 4 + GTX680: $860 - 5860 CPM - 2.0425 PTS/day - $13.11 PTS/USD - $26.78 USD/day - $860/$26.78 = 32.11 days ROI (break even)
> 
> I'm happy with those numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to DizZz and $ilent for all the help and answered questions!


Thanks for the info. When I get my taxes next week I am going to do a little mining build. Grabbing a couple r9 270's. Need to start hunting down a super cheap setup. Only have about $500 and the two gpu's will take $400 of that.

On a side not I'm back to gpu mining! Got my 780 classy back from EVGA! Turnaround time was under a week. It died for unrelated reasons. CPU mining has been killing me.

EDIT
WHat miner are you guys using that have 78x cards. I have tried various versions of the arcudeminer. C and E and all the different versions included. Right now using the base one in the "C" version. At +500 memory I can't go higher than 1830 cpm. I thought I saw some guys were up to 2000. THis is with the core at stock, boosting to 1137.


----------



## BulletSponge

Question guys, after getting my 760 today I was told "not to buy anything else for a while". What exactly constitutes a "while" to the females of the species? I don't think we share the same definition of a "while". To me, it's the amount of time between paydays.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Question guys, after getting my 760 today I was told "not to buy anything else for a while". What exactly constitutes a "while" to the females of the species? I don't think we share the same definition of a "while".


Tomorrow should be fine.


----------



## uaedroid

This thread is moving so fast. Thanks again to OP and all the posters, I am absorbing tons of info.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Okay so I just downloaded and set up my ProtoShares Wallet.

What's the use of it compared to just using my depost code from my Bter account? Is the Protoshare just another "middle man"

Is it okay to just not worry about this ProtoShare Wallet and keep my setup (ypool -> Bter) from before?

I've had 1 PTS so far and I see it successfully transfered to my Bter account. That's good right?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Okay so I just downloaded and set up my ProtoShares Wallet.
> 
> What's the use of it compared to just using my depost code from my Bter account? Is the Protoshare just another "middle man"
> 
> Is it okay to just not worry about this ProtoShare Wallet and keep my setup (ypool -> Bter) from before?
> 
> I've had 1 PTS so far and I see it successfully transfered to my Bter account. That's good right?


People do it to keep the PTS safe. I think the safest thing is just transfer the PTS to bter and convert it to the BTC by leaving it over night at a little higher value than the going value (as it keeps fluctuating) and transfer it to coinbase the next day and then later on the the bank, unless you're one of those guys who wanna keep it forever, to see it increases, well then, may be yeah, an encrypted wallet is good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for the info. When I get my taxes next week I am going to do a little mining build. Grabbing a couple r9 270's. Need to start hunting down a super cheap setup. Only have about $500 and the two gpu's will take $400 of that.
> 
> On a side not I'm back to gpu mining! Got my 780 classy back from EVGA! Turnaround time was under a week. It died for unrelated reasons. CPU mining has been killing me.
> 
> EDIT
> WHat miner are you guys using that have 78x cards. I have tried various versions of the arcudeminer. C and E and all the different versions included. Right now using the base one in the "C" version. At +500 memory I can't go higher than 1830 cpm. I thought I saw some guys were up to 2000. THis is with the core at stock, boosting to 1137.


Running all my 780's at 1280Mhz, stock voltage, memory at 6700Mhz, getting 1850-1875 from all of them. This is the best at stock, pushing it further require more Vcore, causing a temp increase on everything else, which I don't think is worth it, for that little extra cpm.

Running the 1c version of archi's miner. He's supposed to release an updated version that would benefit us users with GPU compute 3.5, it's already 11pm, kinda feeling sleepy







, not sure if he'll pm me or not.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Tomorrow should be fine.


LOL... amen.... amen...


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Okay so I just downloaded and set up my ProtoShares Wallet.
> 
> What's the use of it compared to just using my depost code from my Bter account? Is the Protoshare just another "middle man"
> 
> Is it okay to just not worry about this ProtoShare Wallet and keep my setup (ypool -> Bter) from before?
> 
> I've had 1 PTS so far and I see it successfully transfered to my Bter account. That's good right?


The advantage to the downloaded wallet is that it can be encrypted and is stored on your computer so it's more secure but is only necessary if you're planning on holding PTS for awhile or you have a large amount. And yes the downloaded wallet is just another middle man.


----------



## theilya

has anyone used coinbase to get their money?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> The advantage to the downloaded wallet is that it can be encrypted and is stored on your computer so it's more secure but is only necessary if you're planning on holding PTS for awhile or you have a large amount. And yes the downloaded wallet is just another middle man.


So if I wanted to "cash out" every 2 weeks or so is storing my coins in Bter okay?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Okay so I just downloaded and set up my ProtoShares Wallet.
> 
> What's the use of it compared to just using my depost code from my Bter account? Is the Protoshare just another "middle man"
> 
> Is it okay to just not worry about this ProtoShare Wallet and keep my setup (ypool -> Bter) from before?
> 
> I've had 1 PTS so far and I see it successfully transfered to my Bter account. That's good right?
> 
> 
> 
> People do it to keep the PTS safe. I think the safest thing is just transfer the PTS to bter and convert it to the BTC by leaving it over night at a little higher value than the going value (as it keeps fluctuating) and transfer it to coinbase the next day and then later on the the bank, unless you're one of those guys who wanna keep it forever, to see it increases, well then, may be yeah, an encrypted wallet is good.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for the info. When I get my taxes next week I am going to do a little mining build. Grabbing a couple r9 270's. Need to start hunting down a super cheap setup. Only have about $500 and the two gpu's will take $400 of that.
> 
> On a side not I'm back to gpu mining! Got my 780 classy back from EVGA! Turnaround time was under a week. It died for unrelated reasons. CPU mining has been killing me.
> 
> EDIT
> WHat miner are you guys using that have 78x cards. I have tried various versions of the arcudeminer. C and E and all the different versions included. Right now using the base one in the "C" version. At +500 memory I can't go higher than 1830 cpm. I thought I saw some guys were up to 2000. THis is with the core at stock, boosting to 1137.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running all my 780's at 1280Mhz, stock voltage, memory at 6700Mhz, getting 1850-1875 from all of them. This is the best at stock, pushing it further require more Vcore, causing a temp increase on everything else, which I don't think is worth it, for that little extra cpm.
> 
> Running the 1c version of archi's miner. He's supposed to release an updated version that would benefit us users with GPU compute 3.5, it's already 11pm, kinda feeling sleepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , not sure if he'll pm me or not.
Click to expand...

Ok I'm doing ok then. Yeah I don't want to up the vcore going to keep it stock. Core is sitting at 63c and the vrms are at 56c according to gpuz. Memory seems stable at 7000. All I did was set it to +500, haven't done any other stability testing.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> has anyone used coinbase to get their money?


Yes. I used it this morning. Worked flawlessly.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> So if I wanted to "cash out" every 2 weeks or so is storing my coins in Bter okay?


It should be but if you want to take the extra precaution of storing your coins in the downloaded wallet, it wouldn't hurt. There are no extra fees involved so there's really no downside.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> So if I wanted to "cash out" every 2 weeks or so is storing my coins in Bter okay?


I'm using a wallet now just to avoid all the worrying that ensues each time one of these "don't trust 'em" stories gets circulated. When I'm ready to trade I'll do it all at one time. Wallet>BTer>BTC-e as quickly as the transactions clear each stage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Tomorrow should be fine.


I like the way you think.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Yes. I used it this morning. Worked flawlessly.


how did you set it up?

did you transfer straight from BTC-E to coinbase and then to your bank account?
if so, how do you trasnfer from BTC-E to coinbase?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> how did you set it up?
> 
> did you transfer straight from BTC-E to coinbase and then to your bank account?
> if so, how do you trasnfer from BTC-E to coinbase?


Transferred from Bter to Coinbase straight.

You have to convert PTS to Bitcoin first though within Bter.

You don't need the BTC-e step at all if you sent PTS shares straight to Bter. Just convert PTS to Bitcoin (on Bter), then transfer (from Bter) to Coinbase and then you can transfer straight into your bank account. Works pretty easy I thought.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Transferred from Bter to Coinbase straight.
> 
> You have to convert PTS to Bitcoin first though within Bter.


gotcha, so on BTER I have to add a BTC address, where can i find this address on coinbase?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Transferred from Bter to Coinbase straight.
> 
> You have to convert PTS to Bitcoin first though within Bter.
> 
> You don't need the BTC-e step at all if you sent PTS shares straight to Bter. Just convert PTS to Bitcoin (on Bter), then transfer (from Bter) to Coinbase and then you can transfer straight into your bank account. Works pretty easy I thought.


I'm looking at my Bter page right now. I only have 1 PTS. Where would I go about converting that 1 PTs to Bitcoin? I'm only seeing Deposit Withdraw Sync and Trade


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> gotcha, so on BTER I have to add a BTC address, where can i find this address on coinbase?


Edit: On coinbase click the "Account Settings" tab. Then find "Bitcoin Addresses" at the top of the page. Use the address on this page or create a new one.

On Bter:

Look for the "click to check total funds" on the right side. Then find the coin you want to deposit into and click "deposit", then copy that address as the address to send to from Ypool. When you meet the min PTS ypool sends the share directly to that purse. Then you will need to "trade" those shares into Bitcoin on Bter. After a bit the shares will show up on the same "click to check total funds page" but now under the Bitcoin section.

When you see the balance on Bitcoin you select "withdraw" and send it to the address you want it to go into on Coinbase. Obviously you will need to get your coinbase address to know where to send to in order for it to work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'm looking at my Bter page right now. I only have 1 PTS. Where would I go about converting that 1 PTs to Bitcoin? I'm only seeing Deposit Withdraw Sync and Trade


Click the trade button. Then you can trade PTS for Bitcoin. The section will show up in the middle of the page with an arrow pointing from PTS to Bitcoin. Enter your PTS shares to trade and do the deed.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'm looking at my Bter page right now. I only have 1 PTS. Where would I go about converting that 1 PTs to Bitcoin? I'm only seeing Deposit Withdraw Sync and Trade


First go here:



The use this:


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'm looking at my Bter page right now. I only have 1 PTS. Where would I go about converting that 1 PTs to Bitcoin? I'm only seeing Deposit Withdraw Sync and Trade


Look at the vid in the OP!


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Look for the "click to check total funds" on the right side. Then find the coin you want to deposit into and click "deposit", then copy that address as the address to send to from Ypool. When you meet the min PTS ypool sends the share directly to that purse. Then you will need to "trade" those shares into Bitcoin on Bter. After a bit the shares will show up on the same "click to check total funds page" but now under the Bitcoin section.
> 
> When you see the balance on Bitcoin you select "withdraw" and send it to the address you want it to go into on Coinbase. Obviously you will need to get your coinbase address to know where to send to in order for it to work.


thank you

I have everything set up I just dont know how do I setup the coinbase address


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> how did you set it up?
> 
> did you transfer straight from BTC-E to coinbase and then to your bank account?
> if so, how do you trasnfer from BTC-E to coinbase?
> 
> 
> 
> Transferred from Bter to Coinbase straight.
> 
> You have to convert PTS to Bitcoin first though within Bter.
> 
> You don't need the BTC-e step at all if you sent PTS shares straight to Bter. Just convert PTS to Bitcoin (on Bter), then transfer (from Bter) to Coinbase and then you can transfer straight into your bank account. Works pretty easy I thought.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Transferred from Bter to Coinbase straight.
> 
> You have to convert PTS to Bitcoin first though within Bter.
> 
> You don't need the BTC-e step at all if you sent PTS shares straight to Bter. Just convert PTS to Bitcoin (on Bter), then transfer (from Bter) to Coinbase and then you can transfer straight into your bank account. Works pretty easy I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at my Bter page right now. I only have 1 PTS. Where would I go about converting that 1 PTs to Bitcoin? I'm only seeing Deposit Withdraw Sync and Trade
Click to expand...

Trade?

Wait so why was BTCe ever involved if we can just do that on bter?


----------



## BulletSponge

Strange, my 670's at 2400 cpm are getting 263 Share value an hour and the single 760 in my daughters rig at 1175 cpm is getting 158.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> thank you
> 
> I have everything set up I just dont know how do I setup the coinbase address


You'll have to create one by going into the account settings, and then the bitcoin addresses...


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> thank you
> 
> I have everything set up I just dont know how do I setup the coinbase address


On coinbase click the "Account Settings" tab. Then find "Bitcoin Addresses" at the top of the page. Use the address on this page or create a new one.

Edit: I just got Ninja'd..


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Strange, my 670's at 2400 cpm are getting 263 Share value an hour and the single 760 in my daughters rig at 1175 cpm is getting 158.


As long as your CPM's are constant, don't pay too much attention to the share value/hr as some blocks have really high shares and some don't. You probably caught it at a wrong moment, if that's what you're not used to seeing.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> On coinbase click the "Account Settings" tab. Then find "Bitcoin Addresses" at the top of the page. Use the address on this page or create a new one.
> 
> Edit: I just got Ninja'd..


gotcha figured it out


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Trade?
> 
> Wait so why was BTCe ever involved if we can just do that on bter?


I don't know. I skipped this step the first time I did it.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> As long as your CPM's are constant, don't pay too much attention to the share value/hr as some blocks have really high shares and some don't. You probably caught it at a wrong moment, if that's what you're not used to seeing.


It was the first time I had checked to compare the 2. The 760 has been mining less than 6 hours total now.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Trade?
> 
> Wait so why was BTCe ever involved if we can just do that on bter?


btc-e is needed if you want to withdraw money to paypal. If you want to wire it to your bank account, use coinbase.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> It was the first time I had checked to compare the 2. The 760 has been mining less than 6 hours total now.


6 hrs is more than enough, I'd give it 30-mins to an hr at the max.

What CPM's are you getting from both of them, and are you using just one miner?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> 6 hrs is more than enough, I'd give it 30-mins to an hr at the max.
> 
> What CPM's are you getting from both of them, and are you using just one miner?


Both are running 3c. 670 FTWx2 gives @ 2400 cpm and the 760 seems to be a steady 1175 cpm every time I have checked.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Trade?
> 
> Wait so why was BTCe ever involved if we can just do that on bter?
> 
> 
> 
> btc-e is needed if you want to withdraw money to paypal. If you want to wire it to your bank account, use coinbase.
Click to expand...

So I can go straight from bter to coinbase?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Both are running 3c. 670 FTWx2 gives @ 2400 cpm and the 760 seems to be a steady 1175 cpm every time I have checked.


Interesting, everything's running stock?


----------



## derpa

This is what mine read. The 4 270Xs have been running for a few hours now. Their CPMs are staying consistent; in fact they've all pretty much leveled off at ~1110. I haven't really been paying attention to the SPH as long as my CPM stays where it should be. I guess I'm not really clear as to what the SPH really means or why I would want a higher one or not....


----------



## derpa

On another note, I DLd the yPool Mining Monitor app on my phone, and for the life of me, can't get it to update. And yes.....I hit the Refresh button on the top right....it doesn't do anything. Any ideas? It shows my 4 connected miners, the graph is empty and it says it's last update was over 2 hours ago....


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> On another note, I DLd the yPool Mining Monitor app on my phone, and for the life of me, can't get it to update. And yes.....I hit the Refresh button on the top right....it doesn't do anything. Any ideas? It shows my 4 connected miners, the graph is empty and it says it's last update was over 2 hours ago....


Maybe something is wrong because it keeps telling me the API is wrong but I triple checked and tried numerous API keys.

Found this site showing the value of popular coins.
http://coinmarketcap.com/
Not sure how accurate but looks good. Very few coins worth money has me nervous to invest much.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Maybe something is wrong because it keeps telling me the API is wrong but I triple checked and tried numerous API keys.
> 
> Found this site showing the value of popular coins.
> http://coinmarketcap.com/
> Not sure how accurate but looks good. Very few coins worth money has me nervous to invest much.


I use the one by Paolo and it works just fine. refreshes automatically but takes a second for all info to come in


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So I can go straight from bter to coinbase?


Yes!


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Maybe something is wrong because it keeps telling me the API is wrong but I triple checked and tried numerous API keys.
> 
> Found this site showing the value of popular coins.
> http://coinmarketcap.com/
> Not sure how accurate but looks good. Very few coins worth money has me nervous to invest much.


I got that error too, had to generate a new API and it worked first try


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Interesting, everything's running stock?


670's........

I'll get a screen of my daughters rig in the morning, don't wanna wake up motor mouth on a school night. Get this, after tucking her in she asked me,"Is my computer mining now, too?". I told her "Yep, just like mine until you get your homework done after school tomorrow". her response,"COOL, when do I get money?".


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Interesting, everything's running stock?
> 
> 
> 
> 670's........
> 
> I'll get a screen of my daughters rig in the morning, don't wanna wake up motor mouth on a school night. Get this, after tucking her in she asked me,"Is my computer mining now, too?". I told her "Yep, just like mine until you get your homework done after school tomorrow". her response,"COOL, when do I get money?".
Click to expand...

Thats awesome!


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> 
> This is what mine read. The 4 270Xs have been running for a few hours now. Their CPMs are staying consistent; in fact they've all pretty much leveled off at ~1110. I haven't really been paying attention to the SPH as long as my CPM stays where it should be. I guess I'm not really clear as to what the SPH really means or why I would want a higher one or not....


I believe $ilent said his 7870 was getting about 1300, your numbers seem awfully low. Next time you catch him in the thread you definitely need to compare notes. Your performance is at least 15% off his numbers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What I personally would do
> 
> 
> 
> I would look at getting cheap amd 270 or 7870 gpus, since a cheap 7870 can get over 1300cpm.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I believe $ilent said his 7870 was getting about 1300, your numbers seem awfully low. Next time you catch him in the thread you definitely need to compare notes. Your performance is at least 15% off his numbers.


I see that now....I am currently only running +150 on my memory putting me at 1550. I'm not sure where $ilent's memory is at....


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> I see that now....I am currently only running +150 on my memory putting me at 1550. I'm not sure where $ilent's memory is at....


Add your miner to your sig, you know you're gonna have more questions down the road, we all will.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> 670's........
> 
> I'll get a screen of my daughters rig in the morning, don't wanna wake up motor mouth on a school night. Get this, after tucking her in she asked me,"Is my computer mining now, too?". I told her "Yep, just like mine until you get your homework done after school tomorrow". her response,"COOL, when do I get money?".


Lol @ daugthers response. So she knows this stuff









I think it seems fine man, if one 760 is doing 1175 cpm, then two will do 2350, and you're already getting 2400cpm with the 670's. It may not be as perfect as how the share/h show it to be though, but the way I'm thinking about it is this that around 1800-1900cpm gives ~ 200 shares/h, and it takes 3700 - 3800cpm to give 380-420 shares/hr. Even though you're not close to 3000cpm, you're still getting decent share/hr according to your CPM's....


----------



## DizZz

Everyone keep putting your numbers in the form in the OP! Only takes a second and can be really helpful for others









On another note, working on an ROI (return on investment - break even) calculator.


----------



## Vowels

I wonder if Maxwell has any improvements when it comes to mining cryptocurrency. A GTX 750 Ti could be a sweet performance/watt card if we get any improvements.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> I wonder if Maxwell has any improvements when it comes to mining cryptocurrency. A GTX 750 Ti could be a sweet performance/watt card if we get any improvements.


While the technology is impressive, the 750 ti has some official rumors of underperforming compared to a 660, not sure what's up with that.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Lol @ daugthers response. So she knows this stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it seems fine man, if one 760 is doing 1175 cpm, then two will do 2350, and you're already getting 2400cpm with the 670's. It may not be as perfect as how the share/h show it to be though, but the way I'm thinking about it is this that around 1800-1900cpm gives ~ 200 shares/h, and it takes 3700 - 3800cpm to give 380-420 shares/hr. Even though you're not close to 3000cpm, you're still getting decent share/hr according to your CPM's....


To be honest, I could probably get a bit more out of the 670's if I wasn't lazy about enabling/disabling sli betwen mining and BF4. Hell, I just noticed last night that the tearing was crazy last night playing a round or two. Might as well disable sli and just bump everything down a bit from ultra. The first FTW I got as a replacement for one of the 670 SC's that were recalled. It was a great replacement for my SC (special thanks to EVGA-JacobF through OCN) but it was a terrible OC'er. Anything over +70/+250 and it crashed no matter the driver and firmware. The second I bought 8 months later and is one of the revision FTW's with fewer caps. I'm reasonably certain it can go a bit higher than the original 670 but I can only sit through so many runs of Valley before I say, "Thats good enough". I just synced the cards to the originals OC settings and called it a day.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for the info. When I get my taxes next week I am going to do a little mining build. Grabbing a couple r9 270's. Need to start hunting down a super cheap setup.


I just picked up 270x that i'm running on a Pentium D 935 with PCIe 1.1 & 2GB RAM.

works really well at 1200 CPM. Not limited by the CPU at all

Also running 2 GTX 760s (2300 CPM ) and a 660 TI 900CPM so I am over 4000 CPM total.

My goal to determine the feasibility of this endeavor is to order an e3-1230 xeon CPU (From Tiger Direct) using currency that I mined. From there I will focus on adding more video boards.

I have the rest of the components. I have this vintage Alienware AMD 2500+ MP workstation i'm going to gut. Actually its quite ugly but build quality is at least impressive.

I need ordered some RAM on a black friday special on newegg and it got lost in that storm and I had to fight with newegg (for over a month) so I eventually just bought more ram in the meantime.

I also bought a Roswell 750 gold rated PSU that is so nice but just could not physically fit in my case. Was such a good deal(rebates and codes) such nice quality, just could not part with









Got an extra digital readout temperature thing and just bought a larger SSD for my gaming rig so I also have the old SSD for the project.


----------



## Hukkel

I saw a post about a new CUDA miner (update) a few pages back.
Any news on if this is improving CPM?


----------



## fragamemnon

I can't keep up with the thread. Too much posts. At this rate, you might get past OMPT.

Anyway, does anybody need any help with something?


----------



## srkpvn

im planning to buy 4 gpu cards each 800 watts ... how much power supply i want to purchase???


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> im planning to buy 4 gpu cards each 800 watts ... how much power supply i want to purchase???


They don't draw 800 Watts each.

Which GPUs are you planning to buy?
Also, there is more to consider in a PSU than stated power output.


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> They don't draw 800 Watts each.
> 
> Which GPUs are you planning to buy?
> Also, there is more to consider in a PSU than stated power output.


r9 280x


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> They don't draw 800 Watts each.
> 
> Which GPUs are you planning to buy?
> Also, there is more to consider in a PSU than stated power output.
> 
> 
> 
> r9 280x
Click to expand...

A maximum theoretical power draw per card is 300W. It could go higher, but I doubt you would reach it while mining. A 1300W Gold should suffice in most cases. Also, keep in mind that you will most likely undervolt the GPUs, so I'd expect no more than 1000W consumption for them. Add another ~150W for the CPU, a hard drive and a couple of fans, and you should be set to go.


----------



## Hukkel

My previous mining rig I measured:

- Intel dual core;
- Z68 mobo
- 2 sticks of 2GB ram

With 1 280X it pulls 360 watts (complete system), with a 280X and a HD7950 together it pulled 600W exactly (complete system).

I recently built a miner for someone using the H81 ASRock BTC mobo and again a dual core and 3 (three) 280X and ran it fine off a Corsair RM1000 PSU.

To compare:

Again a single 280X + system draws 360W during scrypt mining; the exact same system + a single 280X pulls 260W from the wall when mining PTS.

An indication about real world power usage.


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> My previous mining rig I measured:
> 
> - Intel dual core;
> - Z68 mobo
> - 2 sticks of 2GB ram
> 
> With 1 280X it pulls 360 watts (complete system), with a 280X and a HD7950 together it pulled 600W exactly (complete system).
> 
> I recently built a miner for someone using the H81 ASRock BTC mobo and again a dual core and 3 (three) 280X and ran it fine off a Corsair RM1000 PSU.
> 
> To compare:
> 
> Again a single 280X + system draws 360W during scrypt mining; the exact same system + a single 280X pulls 260W from the wall when mining PTS.
> 
> An indication about real world power usage.


how much you will get power bill per month ??


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> My previous mining rig I measured:
> 
> - Intel dual core;
> - Z68 mobo
> - 2 sticks of 2GB ram
> 
> With 1 280X it pulls 360 watts (complete system), with a 280X and a HD7950 together it pulled 600W exactly (complete system).
> 
> I recently built a miner for someone using the H81 ASRock BTC mobo and again a dual core and 3 (three) 280X and ran it fine off a Corsair RM1000 PSU.
> 
> To compare:
> 
> Again a single 280X + system draws 360W during scrypt mining; the exact same system + a single 280X pulls 260W from the wall when mining PTS.
> 
> An indication about real world power usage.
> 
> 
> 
> how much you will get power bill per month ??
Click to expand...

How much does your power cost per kW/h?


----------



## lacrossewacker

If I plan on cashing out at every 3 or 4 PTS's, is there a benefit to using either PayPal or a dedicated Bank Account?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> If I plan on cashing out at every 3 or 4 PTS's, is there a benefit to using either PayPal or a dedicated Bank Account?


The one with the lower fees.
I would probably not cash out every now and then, rather hoard them and do a single transaction.


----------



## Outlawed

So didn't I read closer to the start of the thread that because of the nature of PTS, current price is supposed to be inversely related to current BTC price?

BTC is hitting some of the lowest prices I have seen in the past week, but so is PTS...


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So didn't I read closer to the start of the thread that current PTS price was inversely related to current BTC price?
> 
> Just curious because BTC is hitting some of the lowest prices I have sen in the past week, but so is PTS...


It would depend.
Mostly every other currency is connected to BTC unless it's perceived in its own value, rather than '1[currency] = x amount of BTC'. If people value PTS by the dollar, then it would be inverse.


----------



## archit12

arCUDAminer 1.0f BETA for Compute 3.5 only ATM - https://www.dropbox.com/s/x5vxgultwqpv77g/arCUDAminer1.0fBETA.rar


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Strange, my 670's at 2400 cpm are getting 263 Share value an hour and the single 760 in my daughters rig at 1175 cpm is getting 158.


I don't understand why you are confused. The 670's are faster so they would get more shares per hour. If anything it's a good thing that your 760 is doing that well. At the moment my 2 760's are doing 2367cpm and get about 268 shares per hour. So you are only slightly higher than half


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> arCUDAminer 1.0f BETA for Compute 3.5 only ATM - https://www.dropbox.com/s/x5vxgultwqpv77g/arCUDAminer1.0fBETA.rar


When can we see one for 3.0?


----------



## archit12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> When can we see one for 3.0?


Soon, really soon


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> arCUDAminer 1.0f BETA for Compute 3.5 only ATM - https://www.dropbox.com/s/x5vxgultwqpv77g/arCUDAminer1.0fBETA.rar


are we expecting arcuda miner will be optimized for compute 3.0 too







?


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> arCUDAminer 1.0f BETA for Compute 3.5 only ATM - https://www.dropbox.com/s/x5vxgultwqpv77g/arCUDAminer1.0fBETA.rar


Running on (3) Titans, getting 1000 less CPM on the Beta version vs arCUDAminer 1.0c (1.0f =5000 / 1.0c =6000+)


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Running on (3) Titans, getting 1000 less CPM on the Beta version vs arCUDAminer 1.0c (1.0f =5000 / 1.0c =6000+)


Not sure how indicative testing for a few minutes is (given how long ago he posted it to your reply) to average CPM.

Lets hope not very.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Not sure how indicative testing for a few minutes is (given how long ago he posted it to your reply) to average CPM.
> 
> Lets hope not very.


Doesn't take more than 5 minutes to figure out what its running at.....


----------



## archit12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Doesn't take more than 5 minutes to figure out what its running at.....


Well it does, there can be huge differences in speed. For example running this miner on my card for 5 minutes gave my 670 CPM but after 30 minutes it came to 570 CPM


----------



## $ilent

So just to clarify.

I use QT PTS wallet, transfer form that to bter, then bter to btce, then will eventually go from btce to bank. Throughout all of this the fees are subtracted automatically? I dont have to pay any fees myself?

Reason I ask is because I tried to transfer a small amount of BTC from bter to btce and it was saying you dont have enough in your account even though I was putting in the exact amount I had in my bter account.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> Well it does, there can be huge differences in speed. For example running this miner on my card for 5 minutes gave my 670 CPM but after 30 minutes it came to 570 CPM


That's a decrease in speed. Your 1.0c app gives me 6020 to 6030CPM for the last 24hrs.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So just to clarify.
> 
> I use QT PTS wallet, transfer form that to bter, then bter to btce, then will eventually go from btce to bank. Throughout all of this the fees are subtracted automatically? I dont have to pay any fees myself?
> 
> Reason I ask is because I tried to transfer a small amount of BTC from bter to btce and it was saying you dont have enough in your account even though I was putting in the exact amount I had in my bter account.


you could also go from Bter to Coinbase. And striaght into your account. Coinbase has lower fees than btce I believe. I was on btce site yesterday and seem to remember higher fees or something. Not sure but something turned me off about it.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> you could also go from Bter to Coinbase. And striaght into your account. Coinbase has lower fees than btce I believe. I was on btce site yesterday and seem to remember higher fees or something. Not sure but something turned me off about it.


Yes but what about the fees? Do they get taken away from us automatically or is it something we have to manually set aside and pay ourselfs?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So just to clarify.
> 
> I use QT PTS wallet, transfer form that to bter, then bter to btce, then will eventually go from btce to bank. Throughout all of this the fees are subtracted automatically? I dont have to pay any fees myself?
> 
> Reason I ask is because I tried to transfer a small amount of BTC from bter to btce and it was saying you dont have enough in your account even though I was putting in the exact amount I had in my bter account.
> 
> 
> 
> you could also go from Bter to Coinbase. And striaght into your account. Coinbase has lower fees than btce I believe. I was on btce site yesterday and seem to remember higher fees or something. Not sure but something turned me off about it.
Click to expand...

Or Mt.GOX if you can get approved - prices are high there.








I waited about 3 weeks for my approval, but the documents I sent were not in latin. Should go a lot faster if they are.

I was also very pleased with Kraken for their exceptionally fast service. Seeing that $ilent is not in the states - if your bank supports SEPA bank transfers, your fee for any transaction will be €0.09. And the transfers usually take 24 hours, if not less.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yes but what about the fees? Do they get taken away from us automatically or is it something we have to manually set aside and pay ourselfs?


Everything is automatic. Everything. you just setup the transfers to happen in the amounts you want. Just make sure to convert PTS into BTC on Bter first. Then transfer into Coinbase.

Edit: I have to say its really gratifying to see my balance climb on my PTS purse on my own PC. Feel like I have more control this way. On that thought I need to backup...

Mining is some of the most fun I've had on a PC... ever. Love this.


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Mining is some of the most fun I've had on a PC... ever. Love this.


+1


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> Soon, really soon


That would be awesome









I hope it will become more and more efficient time after time. Would be good to see Nvidia coming closer and closer to AMD in terms of efficiency regarding mining performance.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Can you clarify my understanding please.

My idea for PTS transactions...

YPool -> Bter (free)
Bter: PTS -> BTC trade (free?)
Bter: BTC -> Coinbase (fee based on percentage of value?)
Coinbase -> Bank (free? Bank of America)
or
Coinbase -> PayPal (free?)


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Can you clarify my understanding please.
> 
> My idea for PTS transactions...
> 
> YPool -> Bter (free)
> Bter: PTS -> BTC trade (free?)
> Bter: BTC -> Coinbase (fee based on percentage of value?)
> Coinbase -> Bank (free? Bank of America)


Yes. I think 1% or something giong from Bter to CB. But it happens automatic. It will show up while you do it as a "fee", or something to that nature. I don't think the Coinbase to Paypal is free. Pretty sure Paypal takes money when it shows up in there. Not sure though.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Yeah, PayPal's gotta stay afloat some how, I've just never used it before so I'm not 100% sure.

BTW, what's the "unconfirmed PTS" for in YPool? Some sort of validation process by the powers that be?


----------



## Aselert

DizZz: *"And click Download to Computer. Unzip the file and edit the mine.bat and put in your username on the first line where it says yourusername.PTS_1. Now just save it and double click on mine.bat and you should see it start mining!"*

I'm sorry to be a newbie lol but which name/code/adress must writen at the place of "yourusername"? Because if I put my Worker (coming from ypool.net), it does work...

Could somebody help me please?

Many thanks!


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> BTW, what's the "unconfirmed PTS" for in YPool? Some sort of validation process by the powers that be?


When a block is solved, your shares value is computed, and a payment amount is calculated and moved into a field called "Unconfirmed" just for your _reference_. It DOES NOT exist yet, because the block that paid hasn't been confirmed yet. It's not like the pool is sitting on your coins, they simply aren't there.

Each block found requires 150 validations before it's final, and that can take as long as 12 hours, depending on workers. Once the block is validated, your share rewards are moved into confirmed, because _now_ they actually exist. Validation of found coin blocks is what EVERY miner is doing besides solving the blocks themselves, FYI.


----------



## archit12

Anyway, please don't post speeds before letting it run for at least 30 minutes


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> When a block is solved, your shares value is computed, and a payment amount is calculated and moved into a field called "Unconfirmed" just for your _reference_. It DOES NOT exist yet, because the block that paid hasn't been confirmed yet. It's not like the pool is sitting on your coins, they simply aren't there.
> 
> Each block found requires 150 validations before it's final, and that can take as long as 12 hours, depending on workers. Once the block is validated, your share rewards are moved into confirmed, because _now_ they actually exist. Validation of found coin blocks is what EVERY miner is doing besides solving the blocks themselves, FYI.


How the heck do you know all of this??????

I tried explaining this to my gf...I think I confused both herself and myself more than anything lol. I'l have to watch one of those "what is bitcoin" youtube videos


----------



## BulletSponge

Here's what my daughter's 760 is pulling in. A bit higher than the 1050 estimates I have seen for 760's. I'm happy with it for now. This is with 3c, not the beta miner.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Getting a smidge over 2080 CPM with a reference 780 Ti running at 1150/7550. 3770K @ 4.3GHz + 16GB DDR3-1600 CL10.

I could go higher on the clocks but it's a new card in a mITX case so I don't want to chance it.

But my CPM seems/feels a bit low so I'm going to play around with it until I've optimized it before I enter into the spreadsheet.


----------



## oomalikoo

he had another wallet in the original post didnt he? he done switched up. I dont remember which one he said to sign up for originall. Does anyone know?


----------



## theilya

status report on new beta miner.

2x 780s SLI ON

Arcudamine1.0c = 4000 CPM top card stays at 77c
Betaminer= ~3400-3500 CPM at 72c

runs much cooler


----------



## archit12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> status report on new beta miner.
> 
> 2x 780s SLI ON
> 
> Arcudamine1.0c = 4000 CPM top card stays at 77c
> Betaminer= ~3400-3500 CPM at 72c
> 
> runs much cooler


Well, that sucks I have some more optimizations would be giving out more build in the coming days


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for the info. When I get my taxes next week I am going to do a little mining build. Grabbing a couple r9 270's. Need to start hunting down a super cheap setup.
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up 270x that i'm running on a Pentium D 935 with PCIe 1.1 & 2GB RAM.
> 
> works really well at 1200 CPM. Not limited by the CPU at all
> 
> Also running 2 GTX 760s (2300 CPM ) and a 660 TI 900CPM so I am over 4000 CPM total.
> 
> My goal to determine the feasibility of this endeavor is to order an e3-1230 xeon CPU (From Tiger Direct) using currency that I mined. From there I will focus on adding more video boards.
> 
> I have the rest of the components. I have this vintage Alienware AMD 2500+ MP workstation i'm going to gut. Actually its quite ugly but build quality is at least impressive.
> 
> I need ordered some RAM on a black friday special on newegg and it got lost in that storm and I had to fight with newegg (for over a month) so I eventually just bought more ram in the meantime.
> 
> I also bought a Roswell 750 gold rated PSU that is so nice but just could not physically fit in my case. Was such a good deal(rebates and codes) such nice quality, just could not part with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an extra digital readout temperature thing and just bought a larger SSD for my gaming rig so I also have the old SSD for the project.
Click to expand...

Wow so a pentium D is getting the job done huh. I was nervous to go to old on hardware but that makes me feel better about it.

Lucky you had the spare parts lying around. I recently used all mine to put together some HTPC's. So I've been browsing the classifieds here.

Was going to try out the beta miner but I think I will hold off for now, have to leave for work and want things to run smooth while I'm gone.

I got my first PTS today lol. Traded to BTC on BTer, was basically instant. Then sent the BTC to coinbase, which took like one minute. Happy with that. $11.54 is what I netted. Not sure if I'll pay again when I do the bank transfer. Going to hold off on that until I get some more money.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archit12*
> 
> Well, that sucks I have some more optimizations would be giving out more build in the coming days


Yea I'm also getting pretty much the same numbers. What I've noticed is that when the power usage increases (tdp % in afterburner or precision), then that increases the cpm, keeping this in mind all your other versions are giving a lower tdp, compared to the 1c, making it give lower cpm.

If you could implement 1c in such a way as to increase the power %, then that we could try out, if possible.


----------



## $ilent

Is this mining taxable? Im struggling to find an online definitive answer.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is this mining taxable? Im struggling to find an online definitive answer.


I'm guessing as long you don't tell the irs you should be okay.... I do think if this whole cryptomining business does take off, eventually exchanges will be require to collect more personal info and hand it over to the IRS. In turn exchanges will issue those 10-whatever forms saying how much you mined. Lol.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is this mining taxable? Im struggling to find an online definitive answer.


I'm sure that varies by country. In the US everything is taxable







I don't want to claim this income though lol, good question.


----------



## charliew

+125 / 250 (+13mV) = 3600 CPM
+175 / 100 (+25mV) = 3800 CPM
+178 / 0 (+13mV) = 4000 CPM

Using dual 780s. Weird stuff is weird







. Wonder if you can hit 4500 if overvolted and on water to avoid the downclock (Skynet bios etc)


----------



## $ilent

Hmm last I checked the HMRC were looking to make bitcoin a private currency.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quick question: Should mining cause my ISP to throttle my connection? Didn't think it was using a lot of bandwidth.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is this mining taxable? Im struggling to find an online definitive answer.


Its income, so it has to be. But the issue is that it should not be taxable until you pull funds out or cash out. Then those dollars are taxable.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Its income, so it has to be. But the issue is that it should not be taxable until you pull funds out or cash out. Then those dollars are taxable.


no necessarily.
you also get taxed on your investments.

However I believe congress hasn't ruled yet if cryptocurrency is an actual "currency". Hell, I can classify it as capital asset at this point and be taxed on capital gains or deduct a $3000 capital loss lol


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Quick question: Should mining cause my ISP to throttle my connection? Didn't think it was using a lot of bandwidth.


Mining takes minimal bandwidth so that would not be the cause of your ISP throttling your connection.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Mining takes minimal bandwidth so that would not be the cause of your ISP throttling your connection.


I figured. Just checked and the PC is fine only the wireless devices are crawling along, time to upgrade this cheapo router.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Its income, so it has to be. But the issue is that it should not be taxable until you pull funds out or cash out. Then those dollars are taxable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> no necessarily.
> you also get taxed on your investments.
> 
> However I believe congress hasn't ruled yet if cryptocurrency is an actual "currency". Hell, I can classify it as capital asset at this point and be taxed on capital gains or deduct a $3000 capital loss lol


So with this in mind technically we should pay tax when we go from btce to paypal or bank account?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So with this in mind technically we should pay tax when we go from btce to paypal or bank account?


Yes... but if you've made less than the cost of your computer I'd really think about it.
If you are using your computer to make money then you could possibly claim it as a deduction, and if you only made $200 against a $1500 computer... well you are still at a loss.

Then again... I'd only claim %20 of the PC cost, sine then you are getting into Home Office's which tend to be a red flag for the IRS.
I'd treat it as money you made as a contract job, or miscellaneous income, and consult a tax consultant.


----------



## Outlawed

Haha, bit off topic but still great.

I saw the official dogecoin shirt and thought "You know what, I think I want that." Of course the only way I can get such a thing is if I mine and pay for it in dogecoins.

So I decided to switch over to mining dogecoin for a bit on ypool. Needles to say, I had a nice big smile on my face when looking at the ypool menus on the dogecoin section.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Yes... but if you've made less than the cost of your computer I'd really think about it.
> If you are using your computer to make money then you could possibly claim it as a deduction, and if you only made $200 against a $1500 computer... well you are still at a loss.
> 
> Then again... I'd only claim %20 of the PC cost, sine then you are getting into Home Office's which tend to be a red flag for the IRS.
> I'd treat it as money you made as a contract job, or miscellaneous income, and consult a tax consultant.


Why would you take into account the cost of your pc for mining? Ive had this pc for ages and only just decided to mine on it. Im in the UK, so I dont think we mess about with deductions and stuff like that, least thats my guess.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Haha, bit off topic but still great.
> 
> I saw the official dogecoin shirt and thought "You know what, I think I want that." Of course the only way I can get such a thing is if I mine and pay for it in dogecoins.
> 
> So I decided to switch over to mining dogecoin for a bit on ypool. Needles to say, I had a nice big smile on my face when looking at the ypool menus on the dogecoin section.


Nice. I didn't catch it at first but then I got it. Well played ypool.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow so a pentium D is getting the job done huh. I was nervous to go to old on hardware but that makes me feel better about it.


I tried it first with a GT 640 DDR5 and got 330 CPM (or so). That as a success, so I went to BB and picked up a 270X

The CPU was basically bored so I was not too worried about that, but I has some fear concerning PCIe 1.1 limitations, but obviously a better board is unnecessary.Also, this board absolutely refuses to boot when more than 2GB RAM is installed, but that also is not an issue.

One thing I notice is that with AMD hardware is that when running the mining programs the computer remains responsive and is totally usable, unlike the other two vastly more powerful machines running Nvidia hardware which seem laggy.


----------



## charliew

Entered all the values in the calculators, it said about 1,3 PTS per 24h.

Its been about 1,5 hours now and Ive gotten ~0.027. Means Im getting about 1/3 of that : /.

Are the calculators off or is something wrong?

EDIT: Nvm it seems to be slow on updating







. Ypool I mean.

Also, does anyone know if I can only use a single card for mining and the other for gaming when Im sitting at the computer?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Update on my PCI-E riser:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/officia-l-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/6860#post_21732009

Now to get it mining


----------



## CroakV

So I got my R9 290 today, put it in the same rig as the two 270's. 4700 CPM. I've got parts for another similar rig coming, and once that's up and running I'll pull my 780Ti rig off of full-time mining duty, as it only pulls down 3800 CPM and I miss you know, actually using it for something besides watching shares climb.


----------



## v639dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm sure that varies by country. In the US everything is taxable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to claim this income though lol, good question.


Sounds about right.

Question to ask yourself is: If your tax return got audited, and an IRS agent was sitting in front of you and asked where that extra $4,000 or whatever amount of money came from in your bank account, would you be able to explain that, and defend your case?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v639dragoon*
> 
> Sounds about right.
> 
> Question to ask yourself is: If your tax return got audited, and an IRS agent was sitting in front of you and asked where that extra $4,000 or whatever amount of money came from in your bank account, would you be able to explain that, and defend your case?


If you didn't have a W2 form, you'd have a hard time.

There's a difference between having an extra $4,000 in your bank account with a 50 grand Salary vs having an extra $200,000 with a 50k salary.

I'd be happy enough to get a couple hundred bucks out of this lol, nothing to worry about.

Oh, and I'd have a hard time explaining myself just because I still have no idea how this entire system works....


----------



## Wirerat

I want to only load up my gpus to about 80 or 90% when mining. Is that possible?

The cards were minning at 2100 cpm lastnight. I would rather not peg the cards @ 100% for such long time.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Only 1 post in the last 30 minutes?

Whew!


----------



## Toque

This whole claiming tax talk is very stupid.

You would be a useless sheep if you claimed it. Nobody is going to kick down your door unless you're working for a drug cartel.

Until you see a mandatory "BitCoin income" list on your next tax form, you are fine.

Also I make just under $30,000 from one of my part-time small business and I don't have to claim a thing because I am a sole-proprietor.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> This whole claiming tax talk is very stupid.
> 
> You would be a useless sheep if you claimed it. Nobody is going to kick down your door unless you're working for a drug cartel.
> 
> Until you see a mandatory "BitCoin income" list on your next tax form, you are fine.
> 
> Also I make just under $30,000 from one of my part-time small business and I don't have to claim a thing because I am a sole-proprietor.


Tax laws are different I'd imagine between Canada and the US. The IRS doesn't kick down doors, it just gives you an audit in the mail :/. Those are always fun. I'd just hate to get one of those in 10-15 years though over this whole crypto mining thing, seeing as you have to use a website that logs your transactions to your bank account directly. Plus in the disarray California's roads/infrastructure is in, I'd be willing to let them tax this. If anything I could just dedicate a PC to mining, and figure out if I can deduct electricity costs. But I have to talk to some people before I do any of that, I'm just gonna hold onto my PTS till I feel ready to get some $.


----------



## charliew

Im sorry to be "that" guy, but can we get back to discussing PTS mining with Nvidia cards and maybe make a new thread for tax-issues with bitcoins?

Got some technical questions and theyre being swamped with discussions about the IRS


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Why would you take into account the cost of your pc for mining? Ive had this pc for ages and only just decided to mine on it. Im in the UK, so I dont think we mess about with deductions and stuff like that, least thats my guess.


You can claim expenses for equipment you buy to earn money. If you make a loss you are not taxed on the money gained (to a degree).
You can't claim all your electricity, but you can put the equipment used against the income gained.
Granted... a bit more complex than that, but if we are only talking a $100 than it is largely trivial anyways.

If you are talking $10k ... you can afford a professional to do it better for you.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Im sorry to be "that" guy, but can we get back to discussing PTS mining with Nvidia cards and maybe make a new thread for tax-issues with bitcoins?
> 
> Got some technical questions and theyre being swamped with discussions about the IRS


Not much else to discuss currently, a lot of people are unaware of the whole tax side of this mining craze so it's good to talk about it every once in a while. Considering googling it and you get a mix off, "don't tell them" or "talk to a CPA/lawyer" or nothing at all.

Besides that, I'm trying the new beta miner right now for 3.5 compute (least I think I am lol) so I'll update my CPM and whatnot after an hour or so. I have to say though I can move stuff around on my desktop and it doesn't lag as much as before, and my wattage is now 930 compared to 940 watts for total system draw.

Okay I did not get the new beta miner to work earlier, but I figured out what I had to do to get it working. So now it is in fact the new beta miner. I'll update in an hour with my findings on power used, shares/hour/other tidbits of info. Testing it on my 3 Titan's, initial thoughts though, this new miner is using less power from my video cards, down from 75%+ to ~65%.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Got some technical questions and theyre being swamped with discussions about the IRS


What are your questions? Here all evening to help out!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Im sorry to be "that" guy, but can we get back to discussing PTS mining with Nvidia cards and maybe make a new thread for tax-issues with bitcoins?
> 
> Got some technical questions and theyre being swamped with discussions about the IRS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What are your questions? Here all evening to help out!


I agree, ask away!


----------



## Outlawed

Is there anything special I need to know about PCI-E riser cables?

I only ask because a quick search seems to only show ones that are 6" or less. I want to be able to run the cable out of the case through the rear i/o slot that the card would use. I only want to lay it on the ground next to the case but this seems like it would require it to be at least a foot if not more.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Is there anything special I need to know about PCI-E riser cables?
> 
> I only ask because a quick search seems to only show ones that are 6" or less. I want to be able to run the cable out of the case through the rear i/o slot that the card would use. I only want to lay it on the ground next to the case but this seems like it would require it to be at least a foot if not more.


http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/8KC3-0726-0500/3M12026-ND/3641403

~ 20 inches

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/151211950712?lpid=82

~ 12 inches


----------



## $ilent

Ive not seen any that long.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ive not seen any that long.


that's what she said


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I agree, ask away!


Il ask again since it got lost back there.

Is there Anyway I can have only 80-90% of my gpus used instead of pegging them both at 99-100%?

If not. I guess I will just underclock clock slightly to ease the load.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What are your questions? Here all evening to help out!


Thx guys !

Well Im wondering if I can just run 1 gpu mining and 1 gaming.
I found PtsGPUz0.4;

Options:
-o, -O The miner will connect to this url
You can specifiy an port after the url using -o urlort
-u The username (workername) used for login
-p The password used for login
-t The number of threads for mining (default all NVIDIA GPUs)
-t 128: All Nvidia display cards(default); -t 2: GPU 0 and 1;
-t 1: Only use One GPU, use -d 0 to specify to use CUDA device 0.
-d

Seems a t -1 d-1 should work, but it doesnt. Is it possible to run with arCUDAminer?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> If you are talking $10k ... you can afford a professional to do it better for you.


Absolutely right, as my dad once told me (GS-13, 30 years IRS) he always told anyone going into business for themselves,"The best investment you can make as a new business owner is a good accountant. Once the IRS is after your ass they will be there ALL THE TIME. Believe me, I know." You can take that to the bank folks, no pun intended. Remember when the Hunt brothers cornered the silver market back in the 70's? That was my dads case.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Il ask again since it got lost back there.
> 
> Is there Anyway I can have only 80-90% of my gpus used instead of pegging them both at 99-100%?


Dont think its been asked in here, the only way i know is in miners like cgminer which use:setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100.

Why woukd you want to peg it down btw?

@lacross: boom!


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/8KC3-0726-0500/3M12026-ND/3641403
> 
> ~ 20 inches
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/151211950712?lpid=82
> 
> ~ 12 inches


$85 for that first one!!?? Screw that noise.

That second one looks prefect though. I might be putting another card on one of these too so I think a 20" one is probably my best bet. Otherwise I would basically have to stack the two cards on each other with 12".

China shipping though


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Thx guys !
> 
> Well Im wondering if I can just run 1 gpu mining and 1 gaming.
> I found PtsGPUz0.4;
> 
> Options:
> -o, -O The miner will connect to this url
> You can specifiy an port after the url using -o urlort
> -u The username (workername) used for login
> -p The password used for login
> -t The number of threads for mining (default all NVIDIA GPUs)
> -t 128: All Nvidia display cards(default); -t 2: GPU 0 and 1;
> -t 1: Only use One GPU, use -d 0 to specify to use CUDA device 0.
> -d
> 
> Seems a t -1 d-1 should work, but it doesnt. Is it possible to run with arCUDAminer?


I've discovered that the flags to force one thread don't work on version 0.4, only on 0.3c.

In other news, Payeer has temporarily disabled PayPal payouts if anybody was thinking about doing it.

I got this in an e-mail:
Quote:


> Payeer Support:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Money transfers on paypal is temporarily unavailable. In the coming days will be restored.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Dont think its been asked in here, the only way i know is in miners like cgminer which use:setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100.
> 
> Why woukd you want to peg it down btw?
> 
> @lacross: boom!


It just seems harsh having them maxed for 9 hours at a time. I only mine when im sleeping as power is the cheapest then.

I think I will just setup a downclocked profile in ab.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> $85 for that first one!!?? Screw that noise.
> 
> That second one looks prefect though. I might be putting another card on one of these too so I think a 20" one is probably my best bet. Otherwise I would basically have to stack the two cards on each other with 12".
> 
> China shipping though


what I gathered during my quick search was that your best bet is to search by using milimeters, ie; 300mm, 400mm, 500mm


----------



## Toque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Is there anything special I need to know about PCI-E riser cables?
> 
> I only ask because a quick search seems to only show ones that are 6" or less. I want to be able to run the cable out of the case through the rear i/o slot that the card would use. I only want to lay it on the ground next to the case but this seems like it would require it to be at least a foot if not more.


I'm pretty nooby myself but I believe when you're running multiple gpus like 3 R9 290x you may need "Power PCI-E risers" not just normal PCI-E risers.

"Power PCI-E" risers help with too much volts going though the PCI-E slots and overheating the board I believe.

Just got my Asrock H81 Pro BTC mobo which is specificly made for mining. I will be using just normal PCE-Risers.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> I'm pretty nooby myself but I believe when you're running multiple gpus like 3 R9 290x you may need "Power PCI-E risers" not just normal PCI-E risers.
> 
> "Power PCI-E" risers help with too much volts going though the PCI-E slots and overheating the board I believe.


Testing with PCI-E extender cables

Nothing unusual really than just putting it directly into the mobo's PCI-E slot. Those tests are with a HD 5870 too which is no whimp


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> It just seems harsh having them maxed for 9 hours at a time. I only mine when im sleeping as power is the cheapest then.
> 
> I think I will just setup a downclocked profile in ab.


The difference between 90% and 100% for hours is not a lot. A bigger concern would be temps. 90% load wont make a difference if your running at 85c, its still just as harsh.

Also powered pcue risers i believe are used for when the pcie slot doesnt provide enough power, so you connect a molex too. I think...


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> If I plan on cashing out at every 3 or 4 PTS's, is there a benefit to using either PayPal or a dedicated Bank Account?


Dedicated bank account. No fees.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what I gathered during my quick search was that your best bet is to search by using milimeters, ie; 300mm, 400mm, 500mm


Yea looks like 300m is really where it stops. I think that should be okay though I guess. Now let's see how long it takes to get here.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yea looks like 300m is really where it stops. I think that should be okay though I guess. Now let's see how long it takes to get here.


There are always other ways around it


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> The difference between 90% and 100% for hours is not a lot. A bigger concern would be temps. 90% load wont make a difference if your running at 85c, its still just as harsh.
> 
> Top card is 72c bottom is 65c. Temps not really an issue. Msi twin frozr isnt too bad.
> 
> ..


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yea looks like 300m is really where it stops. I think that should be okay though I guess. Now let's see how long it takes to get here.


I ordered this a day or so back. You'd want the USB risers, they anyways come powered, all it comes down to is the price.

Private sellers on forums are out of stock at the moment, where they were going for $20, that was the cheapest that I found, being a USA seller.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> There are always other ways around it


What the...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*


Id run at 100% then.


----------



## BulletSponge

Ypool down for anyone else? NM- down for maintenance atm.


----------



## lacrossewacker

not mine









I'd never want that cool moisture blowing directly onto my board. I can only imagine the condensation build up.

However, putting up a small office fan blowing directly into your PC will work wonders in keeping your GPU's from affecting each other.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Ypool down for anyone else? NM- down for maintenance atm.


Yep, but the shares would be collected if still mining.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I ordered this a day or so back. You'd want the USB risers, they anyways come powered, all it comes down to is the price.
> 
> Private sellers on forums are out of stock at the moment, where they were going for $20, that was the cheapest that I found, being a USA seller.


Do I really need it to be powered?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Testing with PCI-E extender cables


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> not mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd never want that cool moisture blowing directly onto my board. I can only imagine the condensation build up.
> 
> However, putting up a small office fan blowing directly into your PC will work wonders in keeping your GPU's from affecting each other.


i thought yours hahha


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> There are always other ways around it


Awesome!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> i thought yours hahha


No no, I have 2 PC's in my office. 1 with a 780 for 24/7 folding. another with a 780 and 670 mining 24/7 (as of 2 days ago)

My Gigabyte 780's and 670 FTW have zero problems with overheating and cause no noise disturbance outside of 10 feet.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> I'm pretty nooby myself but I believe when you're running multiple gpus like 3 R9 290x you may need "Power PCI-E risers" not just normal PCI-E risers.
> 
> "Power PCI-E" risers help with too much volts going though the PCI-E slots and overheating the board I believe.
> 
> Just got my Asrock H81 Pro BTC mobo which is specificly made for mining. I will be using just normal PCE-Risers.


where did you buy it?
its out of stock most places


----------



## lester007

did anyone lost connection to ypool servers?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Do I really need it to be powered?


Well not really, it kind depends on how many GPU's you're already running, If it's 2-3 or more, then I'd just be safe and get one


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> did anyone lost connection to ypool servers?


Yes. All down right now.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> did anyone lost connection to ypool servers?


Yup.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> did anyone lost connection to ypool servers?


yup, on both my miners.


----------



## lester007

oh ok time for some break of our gpus then







, they are adding some coins is it worth mining for nvidia gpus?


----------



## Outlawed

The strange thing is the fact that it still shows my miner being connected in ypool even though there is no connection according to the miner.

Anyways back to mining doge on the multipool then.


----------



## Shogon

Darn, and I was about to post some findings on the new beta miner vs the older one.


----------



## g94

What is the reason for ypool being down? I am freaking out


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> not mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd never want that cool moisture blowing directly onto my board. I can only imagine the condensation build up.
> 
> However, putting up a small office fan blowing directly into your PC will work wonders in keeping your GPU's from affecting each other.


Refrigerated air is quite dry actually.


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

new to this whole mining thing but so far its pretty damn fun im runing two msi 660ti pe at 1333/3660 1110cpm and an HIS iceq 7950 doin 1877cpm atm for a grand total of 4097cpm
i just bought a pair of r9 270x's what can i expect to get out of each card do you think?


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Yep, but the shares would be collected if still mining.


doubt that...
got "invalid share reason: share stale"

also Share value/h went to 0 after restarting the miner and waiting a few minutes


----------



## Shogon

Ypool is being restarted, the admins or whoever stated that in the chat system in Ypool. So we just wait and I'm sure it'll be back up. Maybe time to experiment with a new type of coin?









Miners are connected, crisis averted!


----------



## g94

Workers have reconnected ahhh yay


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKENBAKEN*
> 
> new to this whole mining thing but so far its pretty damn fun im runing two msi 660ti pe at 1333/3660 1110cpm and an HIS iceq 7950 doin 1877cpm atm for a grand total of 4097cpm
> i just bought a pair of r9 270x's what can i expect to get out of each card do you think?


According to the chart on the op, theres a chap running 4 x r270 getting 4430CPM. So I would think that you would get no less then around 1107 CPM.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I ordered this a day or so back. You'd want the USB risers, they anyways come powered, all it comes down to is the price.
> 
> Private sellers on forums are out of stock at the moment, where they were going for $20, that was the cheapest that I found, being a USA seller.


So I asked this a little bit back but is it really critical to get a powered one over one of those standard ribbon cables? If the cable has a 16x male adapter do you still need to have external power or is it only for the cables that have a 1x male adapter?

My mobo specifically has a molex female input that's suggested to be plugged up for SLI/Crossfire applications. Does that make it any different?

Also I'm pretty sure you can but I want to double check. You can plug a PCI-E 1x (such as the male adapter in the link you provided) into a 16x slot right?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g94*
> 
> Workers have reconnected ahhh yay


agreed


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So I asked this a little bit back but is it really critical to get a powered one over one of those standard ribbon cables? If the cable has a 16x male adapter do you still need to have external power or is it only for the cables that have a 1x male adapter?
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure you can but I want to double check. You can plug a PCI-E 1x (such as the male adapter in the link you provided) into a 16x slot right?


Yea, that's how it's usually done. I've already occupied three gpu's on my mobo, so any other gpu that I'll be adding, I'm anyways gonna use powered (on the x1 slots)


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Yea, that's how it's usually done. I've already occupied three gpu's on my mobo, so any other gpu that I'll be adding, I'm anyways gonna use powered (on the x1 slots)


Cool, thanks! Now to find a 16x male cable that's actually shipping from the states...

If I can't find one I honestly just might go with the 1x one you linked.

Edit: *BAM* Might still be a 1x connector but it still has a external power hookup and it's cheaper.


----------



## charliew

I ordered pci-e 1x -> 16x powered risers from china.

Because chinese prices :|.

Shipping took ages, but they costed like 2-3 bucks each, Ill try to find the retailer if you want. Should have a business card here somewhere.


----------



## hacktc

Last I checked, Newegg sells those as well. Normally w/ free shipping.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> I ordered pci-e 1x -> 16x powered risers from china.
> 
> Because chinese prices :|.
> 
> Shipping took ages, but they costed like 2-3 bucks each, Ill try to find the retailer if you want. Should have a business card here somewhere.


Check my edit from the post you quoted. Pretty good deal for being in the US I believe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hacktc*
> 
> Last I checked, Newegg sells those as well. Normally w/ free shipping.


They had two or three from my quick search and all were under 6". Not really a viable option if you want to take your GPUs fully out of the case.


----------



## Shogon

Extra long... 

I can't say if the new 3.5 beta miner is worth it. Before the whole ypool connection went down it was showing me making something over 550 shares / hour on 3 Titan's, 5500 CPM, 4% dev fee, and lower power usage from the cards while 1c gave me 750+ shares per hour with a 3% dev fee, ~6500 CPM, and a higher power draw. Thing is the new miner was using 10% less power according to Afterburner, 1c=75-80%, 1f=~65%. I'll let other people try it out if they want, I went back to 1c.


----------



## swiftypoison

Question..

So I have around 0.06438 BTC in Bter. Currently, BTC is trading at $761.. Do i keep this in case it increases or should i just transfer to Coinbase?


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Question..
> 
> So I have around 0.06438 BTC in Bter. Currently, BTC is trying at $761.. Do i keep this in case it increases or should i just transfer to Coinbase?


Since you already traded to BTC, just transfer.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> According to the chart on the op, theres a chap running 4 x r270 getting 4430CPM. So I would think that you would get no less then around 1107 CPM.


It's actually four 270Xs


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> According to the chart on the op, theres a chap running 4 x r270 getting 4430CPM. So I would think that you would get no less then around 1107 CPM.


Sounds a bit weird to me to be honest.

1100 CPM with 270x would make it by far the best CPM/$ no?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Sounds a bit weird to me to be honest.
> 
> 1100 CPM with 270x would make it by far the best CPM/$ no?


Kinda looks that way.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1454426/r9-270-underrated-the-holy-grail-of-mining-rigs-2-important-metrics/0_20


----------



## CroakV

My two 270's (non-X, overclocked to 1050/1500) are just a hair slower than my single 290 at 1100/1400. Combined they're hitting 4500+ CPM.

4 more 270's on the way at 135 pounds each (with BF4 codes), along with another reference 290 I caught on sale for 300 quid.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> My two 270's (non-X, overclocked to 1050/1500) are just a hair slower than my single 290 at 1100/1400. Combined they're hitting 4500+ CPM.
> 
> 4 more 270's on the way at 135 pounds each (with BF4 codes), along with another reference 290 I caught on sale for 300 quid.


Your two 270's are pullng 4500? Or is that in combo with your 290?


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> My two 270's (non-X, overclocked to 1050/1500) are just a hair slower than my single 290 at 1100/1400. Combined they're hitting 4500+ CPM.
> 
> 4 more 270's on the way at 135 pounds each (with BF4 codes), along with another reference 290 I caught on sale for 300 quid.


Dude what miner are you using?


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Extra long...
> 
> I can't say if the new 3.5 beta miner is worth it. Before the whole ypool connection went down it was showing me making something over 550 shares / hour on 3 Titan's, 5500 CPM, 4% dev fee, and lower power usage from the cards while 1c gave me 750+ shares per hour with a 3% dev fee, ~6500 CPM, and a higher power draw. Thing is the new miner was using 10% less power according to Afterburner, 1c=75-80%, 1f=~65%. I'll let other people try it out if they want, I went back to 1c.


Back to 1c on my (3) Titan's as well!


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Doesn't take more than 5 minutes to figure out what its running at.....


What are the Sh/h?


----------



## TheOx

Rightio fellas

I'm not sure I'm my Photoshares Wallet is setup correctly or not. Should my wallet be displaying the same PTS numbers as the YPool website or is it different? I have also performed the small troubleshoot in this guide by adding the nodes but my wallet is still displaying 0.00 PTS.


----------



## CroakV

***. I mean that the two 270's _combined_ with the 290 is getting 4500. And I've gotten three PM's asking me what miner I use, now I know why.









Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Rightio fellas
> 
> I'm not sure I'm my Photoshares Wallet is setup correctly or not. Should my wallet be displaying the same PTS numbers as the YPool website or is it different? I have also performed the small troubleshoot in this guide by adding the nodes but my wallet is still displaying 0.00 PTS.


Think of your local wallet as "cash", and you have to reach into it to use the money. Think of your pool earnings as payroll from work. Think of an exchange like a bank account.

You work in the pool, and you can withdraw your earnings from there directly to your local wallet, or you can have it deposited in a "bank". So they all have different account numbers, because they all point to different things. That's an abstract and over-simplified, but hopefully you get the gist.


----------



## TheOx

I get the gist, pretty good example too thanks.

EDITED: I resolved the problem, misread some information. Thanks again CroakV


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> What are the Sh/h?


1c I am getting 680 s/Hr, 3.5 beta I am getting less than 600 s/Hr.


----------



## CroakV

Lol.



Top is two 780Ti's in a 4.8GHz 3570K rig, overclocked 1200/8000 at 1.062v on water.

Middle is an old 2600K rig at stock clocks with two R9 270s at 1050/1500 and 1 R9 290 at 1050/1400, all on air. Loud but cranking out the PTS.

Bottom is a Sony VAIO laptop with GT640LE unlocked to a GT650M and running at 1000/1000. Hardly worth the effort and noise!


----------



## oomalikoo

Does anyone know why protoshares is tanking?


----------



## BulletSponge

Finally got around to disabling sli. Shoulda done this days ago.

sli on


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







sli off


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> Does anyone know why protoshares is tanking?


All altcoins are tanking today because BTC is tanking today. Don't sweat it too much.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> Does anyone know why protoshares is tanking?


It's like the stock market. It'll rise and fall. Sell high buy low!

Mining Maxcoins on my CPU now. 5544 k/hashes for a 1045t AMD. No money yet and alot of blocks solved. I'm gonna leave it going tonight and see whats happens


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> ***. I mean that the two 270's _combined_ with the 290 is getting 4500. And I've gotten three PM's asking me what miner I use, now I know why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion!


Do you know by chance what your 270s are getting by themselves?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Do you know by chance what your 270s are getting by themselves?


1200-1300 each, give or take.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> It's like the stock market. It'll rise and fall. Sell high buy low!
> 
> Mining Maxcoins on my CPU now. 5544 k/hashes for a 1045t AMD. No money yet and alot of blocks solved. I'm gonna leave it going tonight and see whats happens


FYI you can get a month/$200 worth of compute towards something like maxcoins for free via the windows azure trial.


----------



## phenom01

I have a random question...can you SLI two cards yet have 3-4 installed? As in i could use my two I have in sli for gaming and add 1-2 more for when im mining...to avoid the triple sli issues.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> I have a random question...can you SLI two cards yet have 3-4 installed? As in i could use my two I have in sli for gaming and add 1-2 more for when im mining...to avoid the triple sli issues.


yes


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> 1200-1300 each, give or take.


Hmmm...I'm really going to have to tweak mine then. With my mem at 1550 on each card, I'm averaging 1107 on the 270Xs....


----------



## derpa

Also, MSI AB isn't reporting temps for my cards. Do these cards (XFX R9 270X) not report temp, or is there somewhere else I can see it?


----------



## DizZz

Is this the OpenCL miner you guys are using? Is there a faster one?

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.0


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Is this the OpenCL miner you guys are using? Is there a faster one?
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.0


Yup, I'm using 0.2.1 per $ilent's recommendation


----------



## srkpvn

I have doubt in single motherboard we can use different gpu? i mean r9 270x and hd 7950 ?


----------



## Caldeio

cudaminer is up for Maxcoins. Look like a coin goes for .02. I get about 135 m/hashes with my gtx770. No stratum pools open for GPU mining yet, and I can't use YPOOL cus it's pushpull.

Any help with this stratum stuff?? Maxcoins doesn't have a opencl miner yet and i want to do some cuda mining!


----------



## lester007

it is worth mining max coins?


----------



## Caldeio

Tough to say. I got 2 coins already on my CPU doing 5.5 m/hashes.

if I do GPU, that's 130 or so m/hashes. at 14.90$ a coin, its more profitable than proto shares now that amd joined in. I just need help setting up a pool.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Tough to say. I got 2 coins already on my CPU doing 5.5 m/hashes.
> 
> if I do GPU, that's 130 or so m/hashes. at 14.90$ a coin, its more profitable than proto shares now that amd joined in. I just need help setting up a pool.


interesting thanks








anywhere we can trade those coin? bter, etc... ?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> interesting thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anywhere we can trade those coin? bter, etc... ?


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg4987675#msg4987675
Here's how to setup ypool. pulling 133-145 m/hashes looks stable at 137/8
get's about 2-3c higher than PTS, higher tdp, about 95-95% load

Hmm not getting any shares though.


----------



## swiftypoison

Not bad I guess.

The first 770 running stock. The second 770 is the one i bought from Best Buy ($400!) to test the waters. I am running it like crazy mad. I plan to up memory into the 700s, 800s hopefully. My new $300


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> 1200-1300 each, give or take.


Okay, so I've been messing with my 270Xs, and I've gotten them to the following settings: +10% power target/1100 core/1575 mem This is pretty much where they are stable. I'm still not breaking 1200 CPM though.....quite....annoying.







Right now, as I look at them, I'm getting 1160, 1160, 1170, 1140. That averages out to 1157.5, no where near 1200-1300. Does supporting hardware (CPU, NB, RAM) have that big of an affect on the proficiency of the cards?

Does put my total CPM up to 6060 with all 5 cards running all out, though


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> cudaminer is up for Maxcoins. Look like a coin goes for .02. I get about 135 m/hashes with my gtx770. No stratum pools open for GPU mining yet, and I can't use YPOOL cus it's pushpull.
> 
> Any help with this stratum stuff?? Maxcoins doesn't have a opencl miner yet and i want to do some cuda mining!


Ypool should have their xptproxy.exe updated in the next several hours, it already works with cudaminer and DOGE, just needs tweaks to work with MAX. jh00 over at ypool just doesn't have the energy to do it right away, he busted butt getting the pool setup and the xptminer working today.

And, I suspect he wants to keep GPUs off the pool for a bit...and ypool is now accounting for about 50% of Max mining right now already, CPU only.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Okay, so I've been messing with my 270Xs, and I've gotten them to the following settings: +10% power target/1100 core/1575 mem This is pretty much where they are stable. I'm still not breaking 1200 CPM though.....quite....annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, as I look at them, I'm getting 1160, 1160, 1170, 1140. That averages out to 1157.5, no where near 1200-1300. Does supporting hardware (CPU, NB, RAM) have that big of an affect on the proficiency of the cards?


Don't sweat it, every machine is different. My 780Ti setup doesn't hit over 1.9k, lots of folks are reporting 2K+. Feces occurs.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Don't sweat it, every machine is different. My 780Ti setup doesn't hit over 1.9k, lots of folks are reporting 2K+. Feces occurs.


I hear ya, but......














I MUST HAVE ALL THE CPM












































lol


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> 1200-1300 each, give or take.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I've been messing with my 270Xs, and I've gotten them to the following settings: +10% power target/1100 core/1575 mem This is pretty much where they are stable. I'm still not breaking 1200 CPM though.....quite....annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, as I look at them, I'm getting 1160, 1160, 1170, 1140. That averages out to 1157.5, no where near 1200-1300. Does supporting hardware (CPU, NB, RAM) have that big of an affect on the proficiency of the cards?
> 
> Does put my total CPM up to 6060 with all 5 cards running all out, though
Click to expand...

from what I've seen the average is more like 1100cpm. So you are doing good. I think the 1200-1300 estimate was a bit inflated.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Ypool should have their xptproxy.exe updated in the next several hours, it already works with cudaminer and DOGE, just needs tweaks to work with MAX. jh00 over at ypool just doesn't have the energy to do it right away, he busted butt getting the pool setup and the xptminer working today.
> 
> And, I suspect he wants to keep GPUs off the pool for a bit...and ypool is now accounting for about 50% of Max mining right now already, CPU only.


Yeah I'll check when I wake up. I hope they keep GPUs off a bit, nivida is gonna rape maxcoins!
everything is working good with the miner just need to get those shares. Rough math is about 3600 shares I can do a hour


----------



## dolcolax

@derpa do you have your 270x's in regular quad crossfire? what I mean is did you use pcie risers? im just wondering if I can fit these cards in a quadfire mobo on air.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg4987675#msg4987675
> Here's how to setup ypool. pulling 133-145 m/hashes looks stable at 137/8
> get's about 2-3c higher than PTS, higher tdp, about 95-95% load
> 
> Hmm not getting any shares though.


thanks but i couldnt work but i did try to run benchmark on it which is fun to see that hashes


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> @derpa do you have your 270x's in regular quad crossfire? what I mean is did you use pcie risers? im just wondering if I can fit these cards in a quadfire mobo on air.


On one of the boards, I have the two cards right next to each other; only because my bottom PCIe slot wouldn't read the card. I placed a little 3" fan on top of the cards where the heatpipes are exposed to pull some of the hot air out from between them. The other board, they are in the spaced slots. They aren't running in X-fire, and they are exposed (no case, basically just a MB tray). I can take a pic if ya' want...


----------



## Halo_003

Can any of you explain the differences of this and normal cudaminer? I don't follow the OP exactly.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Can any of you explain the differences of this and normal cudaminer? I don't follow the OP exactly.


Cudaminer mines scrypt coins like litecoin, dogecoin, etc. This miner is specialized for protoshares which is a different algorithm and is more profitable than scrypt coins. It is also more gentle on GPUs than cudaminer


----------



## dolcolax

its okay I kind of get the idea of what youre talking about. hows the temps of the one next to each other though?


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Cudaminer mines scrypt coins like litecoin, dogecoin, etc. This miner is specialized for protoshares which is a different algorithm and is more profitable than scrypt coins. It is also more gentle on GPUs than cudaminer


Thank you!!


----------



## Caldeio

Does anyone know how to setup solo mining? I don't have a MaxCoin wallet. can't find a download. pretty sure I have everything in my maxcoin.conf file right though.

people are finding whole blocks in a few hours

EDIT looks like Linux and osx have wallets so there the ones soloing.








Started up ptsgpu again and just gonna mine maxcoins with CPU for now, until I find a wallet then I'll post a guide


----------



## theilya

can i get some recommendations on powered pci risers in U.S?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Does anyone know how to setup solo mining? I don't have a MaxCoin wallet. can't find a download. pretty sure I have everything in my maxcoin.conf file right though.
> 
> people are finding whole blocks in a few hours


I would be careful of maxcoin...

http://www.reddit.com/r/maxcoinproject/comments/1x7l7x/epic_fail/

http://www.reddit.com/r/maxcoinproject/comments/1x7c4d/fair_launch_no_windows_wallet/

http://www.reddit.com/r/maxcoinproject/comments/1x7kqk/an_i_told_you_so_and_an_elaboration_on_why_this/

But if you really want to mine it, here's a step by step guide on how to set up the wallet and mining:

http://www.reddit.com/r/maxcoinproject/comments/1x840z/can_anyone_put_a_stepbystep_not_devs_bull****_for/


----------



## theilya

any reason why BTC is tanking?


----------



## theMillen

to put it simply it is like a commodity, like gold per say where its value changes based on perceived value and amount, and amount bought and sold .


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> any reason why BTC is tanking?


Apple deleted all bitcoin wallet apps from the app store which has led to uncertainty so people are overreacting. It is projected to rebound within the next couple of days, don't worry


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I would be careful of maxcoin...
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/maxcoinproject/comments/1x7l7x/epic_fail/
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/maxcoinproject/comments/1x7c4d/fair_launch_no_windows_wallet/
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/maxcoinproject/comments/1x7kqk/an_i_told_you_so_and_an_elaboration_on_why_this/
> 
> But if you really want to mine it, here's a step by step guide on how to set up the wallet and mining:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/maxcoinproject/comments/1x840z/can_anyone_put_a_stepbystep_not_devs_bull****_for/


yeah I saw the reddits and read about 50 pages on bitcointalk and the pre-ann mansion thread. It really looks like a failed launch but ypool is supporting them so far so idk yet. I just wanna cuda mine! Thanks buddy

EDIT that's only for CPU mining. I got that up and running. I also did this too and tried adapting it to cuda. no accepted shares. Failed launch. Hopefully RieCoin will be better


----------



## g94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Apple deleted all bitcoin wallet apps from the app store which has led to uncertainty so people are overreacting. It is projected to rebound within the next couple of days, don't worry


Why'd they do that?


----------



## Rage19420

Plus they banned it in Russia

http://rt.com/business/bitcoin-russia-use-ban-942/


----------



## oomalikoo

anyone know about this?

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2360.0


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> anyone know about this?
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2360.0


Old story, debunked.


----------



## theilya

will 1000w gold standard PSU be enough for a mining machine with 3 780s?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> will 1000w gold standard PSU be enough for a mining machine with 3 780s?


Yup should be fine. Look:

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## theilya

gotcha, thx.


----------



## Caldeio

Wow, soon might be a good time to sell those coins you hoarders! I sold mine so I'm watching them tank right now. I knew I should of setup transferred to my bank account with coinbase! 1 BTC is 730 or so. just a hour ago 830 dang


----------



## BulletSponge

It's gonna be a bumpy ride.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Wow, soon might be a good time to sell those coins you hoarders! I sold mine so I'm watching them tank right now. I knew I should of setup transferred to my bank account with coinbase! 1 BTC is 730 or so. just a hour ago 830 dang


Let's try and keep advice about when to buy and sell out of here because that can lead to misunderstandings and harsh feelings. Bitcoin is projected to rebound to where it was earlier today within the next couple of days anyway so there is nothing really to worry about.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Let's try and keep advice about when to buy and sell out of here because that can lead to misunderstandings and harsh feelings. Bitcoin is projected to rebound to where it was earlier today within the next couple of days anyway so there is nothing really to worry about.


Ok dokey OP. I'm guessing it'll actually go higher than before. Look what happened with the china scare.

Got solo working! It's was my .conf file, kept saving as a txt document so i saved it as a bat, then as the .conf and it worked. Time for bed, I'll post a guide in Distributed Computing - General when i can.


----------



## fleetfeather

Protoshares hasn't even begun climbing in any real difficulty. There are PLENTY of them still left to mine, before they convert into Bitshares. Bitshares will be used as venture capital for startups (think of a online currency which you can use to support indiegogo projects. That's what Bitshares is aiming to be).

"PTS is tanking" because its tied to BTC value. Everything which isn't being hyped atm is tanking today.

If you have no use for your left over PTS which isn't worth enough for your liking, please let me know via PM and ill gladly take it off your hands


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Ok dokey OP. I'm guessing it'll actually go higher than before. Look what happened with the china scare.
> 
> Got solo working! It's was my .conf file, kept saving as a txt document so i saved it as a bat, then as the .conf and it worked. Time for bed, I'll post a guide in Distributed Computing - General when i can.


That wasn't meant to come off as bossy or condescending so sorry if it sounded that way. As for MaxCoins, I'd be interested in seeing a guide and maybe some general information as well!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Protoshares hasn't even begun climbing in any real difficulty. There are PLENTY of them still left to mine, before they convert into Bitshares. Bitshares will be used as venture capital for startups (think of a online currency which you can use to support indiegogo projects. That's what Bitshares is aiming to be).
> 
> "PTS is tanking" because its tied to BTC value. Everything which isn't being hyped atm is tanking today.
> 
> If you have no use for your left over PTS which isn't worth enough for your liking, please let me know via PM and ill gladly take it off your hands


Yes whenever bitshares comes out. You get one bitshares for each Protoshare you mined. How idk?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> That wasn't meant to come off as bossy or condescending so sorry if it sounded that way. As for MaxCoins, I'd be interested in seeing a guide and maybe some general information as well!


It's cool! I didn't wanna spook anyone so good catch! Thanks!


----------



## theilya

I'm debating whether to buy 780s or 280x...

I'm not comfortable with buying 270x since I'm spending decent amount on motherboard, case, ram, PSU and I want to max out at 5 cards.

280x is safer, cost pretty much same as 780.

Anyone mining with a 280x? is it 2k CPM?


----------



## Osea23

Dizzz, how do I edit the .bat file so I can display different rigs on ypool? I don't want every one of workers to be called the same thing.

Here's what my .bat file says

Code:



Code:


PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u osea23.PTS_MAINRIG -p x
pause

It just gives me an error saying the username is invalid.


----------



## charliew

So I forgot to even consider something here.

Is PTS something you should save for valueincrease or just sell off when its about 13-15 dollars? Any speculations?


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> Dizzz, how do I edit the .bat file so I can display different rigs on ypool? I don't want every one of workers to be called the same thing.
> 
> Here's what my .bat file says
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u osea23.PTS_MAINRIG -p x
> pause
> 
> It just gives me an error saying the username is invalid.


Have you created different worker names in ypool? Once you do that you can put their names in your batch file. It's probably saying invalid username because you haven't created the worker "PTS_MAINRIG" on ypool. It's under the workers tab


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> Have you created different worker names in ypool? Once you do that you can put their names in your batch file. It's probably saying invalid username because you haven't created the worker "PTS_MAINRIG" on ypool. It's under the workers tab


Thank you


----------



## Hukkel

Guys I have an issue with the pts 0.3 version.

My dual 670 runs fine on it. Nice shares in ypool.

I just installed my itx system with a gigabyte gtx770 that runs stock at a core of 1254 and memory of 3500.
It gets around the 1100 cpm. But every share it finds it says:

"Invalid share, share data time overflow."

And ypool shows 0 shares per hour.

What am I doing wrong?

I made a 2nd worker in ypool for this one btw.

Edit: nvm, found it in a search in this thread. My bad!


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> As for MaxCoins, I'd be interested in seeing a guide and maybe some general information as well!


Not sure if it even needs a guide for the people that have already been mining here. Just go to ypool, the go to the "how to" and download the file miner for maxcoin, then setup the appropriate miner, and then use the same basic code as all other miners for a .bat launch file. The only real difference is the -t (threads) since it's CPU mining. For example mine is -t 12 since I have a 6 core hyperthreaded CPU.

It actually seems pretty profitable currently. I've only been mining it for ~7 hours on my CPU now but sitting at 1.1 maxcoin which is roughly $13 at the current BTC rate (which means it will be even higher with the BTC rebound, right?). I actually had to back my CPU clock down to 4.2ghz before I left it running too (combination of months of dust in my rad plus a year and a half since liquid swap = 85C at 100% load @ 4.2







Really need to work on that.)

Something people might want to look into is *THIS*. It has a $10 credit code included. I went ahead and picked up the 2 CPU/$20 month one for now. I will be setting it up to mine later tonight.

The only crappy thing is that the "minerd" miner that the tutorial shows you how to install is actually not supported by ypool. You either have to find another pool or wait for ypool to launch the linux version of xptminer which ypool claims will be any time now. Still that means you have to figure out how to install it by yourself via SSH terminal. If you don't think you're comfortable with that then go ahead and find another pool (talking generally here, not to you DizZz







).

And if you really want to squeeze out some power, you can use *THIS* for an extra $200 of free compute power.


----------



## drka0tic

Is ypool down again for everyone else?

Woke up to my GPU sitting idle :-/


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Is ypool down again for everyone else?
> 
> Woke up to my GPU sitting idle :-/


mine still doing its thing
edit mine is lost too


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Is ypool down again for everyone else?
> 
> Woke up to my GPU sitting idle :-/


Same here man, feels bad man


----------



## lester007

its back online


----------



## CroakV

Don't sweat it, they're still bringing the pools and servers up and down as they tweak code to support MaxCoin.

jh00 just woke up, it seems.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Not sure if it even needs a guide for the people that have already been mining here. Just go to ypool, the go to the "how to" and download the file miner for maxcoin, then setup the appropriate miner, and then use the same basic code as all other miners for a .bat launch file. The only real difference is the -t (threads) since it's CPU mining. For example mine is -t 12 since I have a 6 core hyperthreaded CPU.
> 
> It actually seems pretty profitable currently. I've only been mining it for ~7 hours on my CPU now but sitting at 1.1 maxcoin which is roughly $13 at the current BTC rate (which means it will be even higher with the BTC rebound, right?). I actually had to back my CPU clock down to 4.2ghz before I left it running too (combination of months of dust in my rad plus a year and a half since liquid swap = 85C at 100% load @ 4.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really need to work on that.)
> 
> Something people might want to look into is *THIS*. It has a $10 credit code included. I went ahead and picked up the 2 CPU/$20 month one for now. I will be setting it up to mine later tonight.
> 
> The only crappy thing is that the "minerd" miner that the tutorial shows you how to install is actually not supported by ypool. You either have to find another pool or wait for ypool to launch the linux version of xptminer which ypool claims will be any time now. Still that means you have to figure out how to install it by yourself via SSH terminal. If you don't think you're comfortable with that then go ahead and find another pool (talking generally here, not to you DizZz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> And if you really want to squeeze out some power, you can use *THIS* for an extra $200 of free compute power.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> That wasn't meant to come off as bossy or condescending so sorry if it sounded that way. As for MaxCoins, I'd be interested in seeing a guide and maybe some general information as well!


Nooo this isn't the guide I'll be doing. I have 97 coins btw, since I last longed off. 1 from ypool and SOLO mining. I'll be posting a quide on solo mining but using Maxcoin as the example. Also I'll be showing some more advanced batch files and whatnot.

So 97 coins at 8.493 a coin is 823.821$

P>S> Wrote this without my glasses so I hope I didn't spell stuff too bad.


----------



## uaedroid

Ypool is back. Is there any pool aside from ypool for protoshares mining?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Ypool is back. Is there any pool aside from ypool for protoshares mining?


Ok got my glasses. There are but you'll find Ypool is prolly the best. Even though it's slow and people like to DDOS it.
BOOM sold! 1.2 btc's! OMG OMG OMG! I'm writing the guide now guys!


----------



## battleaxe

I have one miner that won't come back online. All the rest are up. Weird.

Man... this is annoying. Get back to work miner!!!

My 670's are offline... !!!!!

AAAAAHhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Ypool is back. Is there any pool aside from ypool for protoshares mining?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok got my glasses. There are but you'll find Ypool is prolly the best. Even though it's slow and people like to DDOS it.
> BOOM sold! 1.2 btc's! OMG OMG OMG! I'm writing the guide now guys!
Click to expand...

Why would you sell now with the price so low?


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Ok got my glasses. There are but you'll find Ypool is prolly the best. Even though it's slow and people like to DDOS it.
> BOOM sold! 1.2 btc's! OMG OMG OMG! I'm writing the guide now guys!


cool, i just started lastnight just 2coins i earned so far @ my rate of 14.5 which is fine for 11threads lol
btw how the... you earn coins much faster?! guide would be nice to see


----------



## dolcolax

heh, i fail at mining.


----------



## battleaxe

My PTSGPUz v.3 is failing constantly on my 670's

I can fire up the ARcuda miner fine. What's going on? anyone know?

Also, how do I set up multiple cards on Arcuda? Its only running one card? I know I saw in here somewhere this is discussed but I don't have time to dig through all these pages.

Help?


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> My PTSGPUz v.3 is failing constantly on my 670's
> 
> I can fire up the ARcuda miner fine. What's going on? anyone know?
> 
> Also, how do I set up multiple cards on Arcuda? Its only running one card? I know I saw in here somewhere this is discussed but I don't have time to dig through all these pages.
> 
> Help?


DDoS Attacks on Ypool.net, perhaps?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> DDoS Attacks on Ypool.net, perhaps?


What's up with that? Is this normal? And what are DDoS attacks?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> DDoS Attacks on Ypool.net, perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with that? Is this normal? And what are DDoS attacks?
Click to expand...

Distributed Denial of Service attacks. You grasp the idea.

Also, Ypool seems to be stepping back up. Just hang on a while
Which pool are you connected to when you mine with the arCUDAminer?


----------



## drka0tic

I had to restart my PC to get the miner back on track.


----------



## dolcolax

I have 4 workers only 2 or 3 have been disconnected once. theyve been running for almost 24 hours, before that disconnect earlier. also check your internet connection


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Distributed Denial of Service attacks. You grasp the idea.
> 
> Also, Ypool seems to be stepping back up. Just hang on a while
> Which pool are you connected to when you mine with the arCUDAminer?


Ypool

Anyone know how to get my second 670 running on arCUDAminer?

Edit: Whats the code snippet that goes at the end to run two arCUDAminers for two GPUs? Someone here has to know it..

Edit: NVM... I found it.

-g 2 starts two GPU's

Blast! Now the Arcuda is down....


----------



## MerkageTurk

Dogecoin or this??


----------



## Caldeio

Guide's up. I broke the rules so my post got deleted. My bad








http://www.overclock.net/t/1465273/guide-solo-mining-and-being-a-baller-example-today-is-maxcoins

IM SORRY OVERCLOCK.NET!!!!!!!
IM SORRY OVERCLOCK.NET!!!!!!!
IM SORRY OVERCLOCK.NET!!!!!!!
I love this community!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Dogecoin or this??


AMD OR Nvidia? Amd I'd say doge coins or other script based coins.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Dogecoin or this??


PTS is more profitable for both Nvidia and AMD.


----------



## battleaxe

There must be something wrong at Ypool. There's only 37,000 miners showing now. Muy PTS miner won't stay up on one machine. Have to use ArCUDAminer for now. A lot slower on my 670 too.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> There must be something wrong at Ypool. There's only 37,000 miners showing now. Muy PTS miner won't stay up on one machine. Have to use ArCUDAminer for now. A lot slower on my 670 too.


They been getting DDOS all morning. Someone's mad at them!


----------



## Outcasst

Would it make sense to convert PTS to Bitcoin while the price is low? And then sell the Bitcoin when it goes higher?

Also: Payeer are no longer offering Bitcoin to PayPal it seems.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Would it make sense to convert PTS to Bitcoin while the price is low? And then sell the Bitcoin when it goes higher?
> 
> Also: Payeer are no longer offering Bitcoin to PayPal it seems.


Really? I use coinbase straight to my bank account. takes 2-3 days to verifiy and then 2-3 to send it. I'm waiting on verify now.

Well I sell when protoshares are highest. There tied to BTC like all Alt-coins. So once you have BTC you can hold on to it for a few days until the price goes back up.


----------



## dph314

I entered my bank account info into Coinbase over a week ago, still haven't seen them attempt to confirm it. It usually take this long there? Also, when I entered my bank account info, Coinbase said it doesn't think my account exists, even though I triple-checked the numbers.

Doing about 1940cpm on my Ti @ 1315/7500. Isn't that a bit low? Or are most Ti's around 1900-2000cpm? No clock speeds in the OP so I can't really compare that well.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Would it make sense to convert PTS to Bitcoin while the price is low? And then sell the Bitcoin when it goes higher?
> 
> Also: Payeer are no longer offering Bitcoin to PayPal it seems.


I think the value of bitcoins are directly tied to the value of PTS so waiting for dips to trade in doesnt change much, or am I wrong?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I entered my bank account info into Coinbase over a week ago, still haven't seen them attempt to confirm it. It usually take this long there? Also, when I entered my bank account info, Coinbase said it doesn't think my account exists, even though I triple-checked the numbers.
> 
> Doing about 1940cpm on my Ti @ 1315/7500. Isn't that a bit low? Or are most Ti's around 1900-2000cpm? No clock speeds in the OP so I can't really compare that well.


Yeah my account said that too. I manually intered the bank's name. Hmm you should send them a email!


----------



## charliew

Just got home, figured Id shut down the miner and play a game for a while.

Boom:



cant stop mining







.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Just got home, figured Id shut down the miner and play a game for a while.
> 
> Boom:
> 
> 
> 
> cant stop mining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's round-based. So you'll make less the first 6-8 hours or so when you first start, and you'll make less and less for 6-8 hours after you stop, until eventually it's nothing. There's a brief description in their FAQ, but I think it's pretty similar to PPLNS if you want to read any other mining pool's description of it.

Or you just mean you can't stop on purpose?


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> It's round-based. So you'll make less the first 6-8 hours or so when you first start, and you'll make less and less for 6-8 hours after you stop, until eventually it's nothing. There's a brief description in their FAQ, but I think it's pretty similar to PPLNS if you want to read any other mining pool's description of it.
> 
> Or you just mean you can't stop on purpose?


GRAPH MAKE NICEY NICEY CLIMB ME GO SMILESMILE WANT NOT STOPPING MINING







.

I think Im an addict. I just finished a hard week of work, I get home, pop a beer open and watch a graph while heating my feet at the 780s whirring about







.
Jesus christ Ill have to go out and try to get laid tonight, this is pathetic.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> GRAPH MAKE NICEY NICEY CLIMB ME GO SMILESMILE WANT NOT STOPPING MINING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I think Im an addict. I just finished a hard week of work, I get home, pop a beer open and watch a graph while heating my feet at the 780s whirring about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Jesus christ Ill have to go out and try to get laid tonight, this is pathetic.


LMAO! OMG this is hilarious!
















Yeah it's like -2F with wind chill and I had my big basement recess window open last night for a bit, still warm in my room


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> LMAO! OMG this is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's like -2F with wind chill and I had my big basement recess window open last night for a bit, still warm in my room


I kid you not, Ive never seen a room heater that can do what my 780's do with 600w heating-wise.

Also, if I put it on a table theres no need for pesky hair-dryers.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> GRAPH MAKE NICEY NICEY CLIMB ME GO SMILESMILE WANT NOT STOPPING MINING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I think Im an addict. I just finished a hard week of work, I get home, pop a beer open and watch a graph while heating my feet at the 780s whirring about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Jesus christ Ill have to go out and try to get laid tonight, this is pathetic.


And here I thought I was the only one that uses a mining rig as a foot warmer / foot rest . It only has a 270x in it though so it could be warmer.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> And here I thought I was the only one that uses a mining rig as a foot warmer / foot rest . It only has a 270x in it though so it could be warmer.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> I kid you not, Ive never seen a room heater that can do what my 780's do with 600w heating-wise.
> 
> Also, if I put it on a table theres no need for pesky hair-dryers.


I hang laundry to dry behind my rig. Those 670's dry denim in no time.


----------



## charliew

This ramp up period, is it reset after a set period of time?

Feels itll be profitable to rig up the ol' 6870s on the same worker if thats the case so I can game on my main rig when Id like.


----------



## battleaxe

anyone know a way to juice up the difficulty or intensity on the arCUDAminer?

I want it to push my GPU's harder and give more collisions...? Probably not but figured I'd ask.


----------



## dolcolax

looks like ypool finally went down. i guess its coz of their maxcoin pool. XD


----------



## Outcasst

So, it seems Payeer have stopped trading in BTC completely. You can't exchange it and you can't withdraw it.





Puts me in a difficult position because I can't withdraw them back to Bter, and I can't withdraw them to PayPal. They're stuck there...


----------



## CroakV

So I'm sitting on 220 Max coins after the CUDA feasting of last night. Not sure if they'll be worth anything, because despite hovering between 0.015 and 0.01 BTC all day, nobody is really buying. If they were, I'd be up a couple grand or so.

But I was willing to gamble the $20-$30 worth of PTS I might have mined instead, and who knows, Max might go to the moon. Yeah, right.


----------



## theilya

My build so far:

intel Pentium Processor G3220
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EUVG3P6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Kingston HyperX XMP Blu Red Series 8G
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104339

ASRock H81 Pro BTC
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157471

wifi card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833315091

Powered Riser PCI-E Express1X to 16X 19cm
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Powered-Riser-PCI-E-Express1X-to-16X-19cm-molex-Scrypt-Mining-1PCS-/171232646083?pt=US_Power_Cables_Connectors&hash=item27de42d3c3

just need to pick PSU and video cards now

the cheapest intel is kinda expensive









is 8gb ram too much?

will i need to use jumper wire with this motherboard?


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> So I'm sitting on 220 Max coins after the CUDA feasting of last night. Not sure if they'll be worth anything, because despite hovering between 0.015 and 0.01 BTC all day, nobody is really buying. If they were, I'd be up a couple grand or so.
> 
> But I was willing to gamble the $20-$30 worth of PTS I might have mined instead, and who knows, Max might go to the moon. Yeah, right.


They were up trading up to .04









I'm glad I kept the GPUs on PTS and did the stupid MaxCoin on CPU. I'd have been really pissed if i lost even more coins. I had set up my payout address from to go to coins-e and my 5 coins from ypool never arrived. There is nothing you can do besides email people that don't respond.

If anyone is thinking about taking that approach, I would advise against it. Honestly, I'm glads I got screwed over before I made a significant investment in this.


----------



## $ilent

Anyone elses ypool gone crazy?



Also my AMD miner is constantly saying:

connected to server using x.pushthough(xpt) protocol


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Anyone elses ypool gone crazy?


Yes. Been acting re-donkeulous (yes I spelled it that way on purpose) all morning long. Finally starting to mine normal for once today. Was giving me the hives having my 670's down. Nearly had a heart attack.


----------



## derpa

Yeah, my four AMDs have been all over the place this morning. One of them completely dropped out; won't reconnect/restart mining. Oh well....the other three and the 680 muscled through, and are runnin strong


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> They were up trading up to .04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I kept the GPUs on PTS and did the stupid MaxCoin on CPU. I'd have been really pissed if i lost even more coins. I had set up my payout address from to go to coins-e and my 5 coins from ypool never arrived. There is nothing you can do besides email people that don't respond.
> 
> If anyone is thinking about taking that approach, I would advise against it. Honestly, I'm glads I got screwed over before I made a significant investment in this.


so maxcoin anything worth? i did too on cpu b4 the guide was up


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Yeah, my four AMDs have been all over the place this morning. One of them completely dropped out; won't reconnect/restart mining. Oh well....the other three and the 680 muscled through, and are runnin strong


yeah strange on pts on ypool most workers are not up c/m were low, but my sph were up crazy


----------



## BulletSponge

Is this increase due to the lower number of workers mining PTS?


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Is this increase due to the lower number of workers mining PTS?


yeah and lower c/m


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> looks like ypool finally went down. i guess its coz of their maxcoin pool. XD


Yeah I can't connect to save my life. 6 cards were doing nothing. Now I just started scrypt mining again just to not have them being idle all day.

Cmon YPOOL!!! You ask for fees, make it worth those fees!


----------



## charliew

So I asked this yesterday to no avail.

Anyone figured out how to run PTS on a single gpu when using the other for gaming?

Shutdown sli -t 1 -d1?


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> So I asked this yesterday to no avail.
> 
> Anyone figured out how to run PTS on a single gpu when using the other for gaming?
> 
> Shutdown sli -t 1 -d1?


did it work for you? because that is one thread and using specific gpu to use


----------



## lightsout

The mod I think his name is Alatar? Posted that he was doing that. I think it was one titan mining while the other was gaming. Maybe pm him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> So I asked this yesterday to no avail.
> 
> Anyone figured out how to run PTS on a single gpu when using the other for gaming?
> 
> Shutdown sli -t 1 -d1?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> yeah and lower c/m


So with the lower poll cpm, even with the higher coins per block, blocks will take longer to complete and daily output will stay about the same?


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> So with the lower poll cpm, even with the higher coins per block, blocks will take longer to complete and daily output will stay about the same?


i hope thats not that case, most likely yeah it might take a little while to confirm the block


----------



## Shogon

Is around 200 CPM good for a quad core with HT @ 4 GHz? I tried using in on my 3970x but the darn thing sucks down almost 200 watts for 300+ CPM lol. The 4820k under load adds about 60 watts, for an extra 200 or so doesn't seem so bad.

Yeah my block yield almost doubled, same as value per block. Wait and see how things go, I just want PTS value to go up lol.


----------



## theilya

$2500 down on a minning rig

hopefully i can make that back in 2-3 months


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> $2500 down on a minning rig
> 
> hopefully i can make that back in 2-3 months


Didn't you hear?

Mining is officially over.
Like six hours ago.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Didn't you hear?
> 
> Mining is officially over.
> Like six hours ago.


not sure if srs

why you scare me

i got 30 day return window so I can sleep at night.....


----------



## Hukkel

This is rediculous.

My mining rig has 3 R9 280X.

ypool was down for a bit earlier so I went back to minging LTC. Power usage: 922 Watts! Ypool went back up (yeah) and switched. For the fun of it I checked the power use a tad later..... 570 watts!!!!! That is 350 watts less power use. Same hardware, different miner / coin.









edit; AAAAAAAAND ypool is down again.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> This is rediculous.
> 
> My mining rig has 3 R9 280X.
> 
> ypool was down for a bit earlier so I went back to minging LTC. Power usage: 922 Watts! Ypool went back up (yeah) and switched. For the fun of it I checked the power use a tad later..... 570 watts!!!!! That is 350 watts less power use. Same hardware, different miner / coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit; AAAAAAAAND ypool is down again.


Good job, you broke it.


----------



## wholeeo

These packet kiddies messing with my investments,


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Didn't you hear?
> 
> Mining is officially over.
> Like six hours ago.


What are you onabout?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Didn't you hear?
> 
> Mining is officially over.
> Like six hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you onabout?
Click to expand...

Oh come on.
I'm just messing with him.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Oh come on.
> I'm just messing with him.


----------



## Shogon

I guess it's time to game? Ypool has been crazy today lol.


----------



## lightsout

Anyone know of some cheap mobos that are good for mining? Looking under $100 for stuff that is actually in stock in the states. Thinking of just going AM3 or 1150 and get the $40 cpu micro center sells. Want to be able to run at least 4 gpus. But want to at first run 2 with no ribbon cables.


----------



## ghostrider85

lol i just ordered 2x 780 ti's


----------



## theilya

CPM seen to have gone down by 200 after ypool restart

edit: its still going down ***f

down to 3300 from 4000


----------



## lester007

ypool still down?
such lost
very sad
wow no coin

lol









edit im really sad


----------



## lynxxyarly

ypool is being DDOS'd right now, but they're back up...for however long, at any rate.


----------



## fleetfeather

Ypool is up for me lol


----------



## DizZz

Anyone else making more from ypool recently?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Anyone else making more from ypool recently?


Certainly looks like it, but 24 hours will really tell.


----------



## kzim9

I noticed my CPM being alot slower since I logged back on. As for making more, I don't see it....


----------



## Alatar

what's up with these ddos attacks...


----------



## Shogon

Everything was going fine..and now it disconnects again.









and now its back up again...

Ypool you funny.


----------



## 316320

I am having no disconnecting problems, actually I only have 3 miners running but ypool sees 5. lol

edit... it sees only 3 again


----------



## Munkypoo7

I wonder why people engage in this DDoS attack. Iv'e never really completely understood what would drive someone to do it.

Whatever, ended up using my desktop for homework... hopefully by tomorrow it's all cleared up so I can continue mining


----------



## kzim9

I have not been disconnected yet today? Well at least for the past 5 hours. All I have noticed is a 400 CPM decrease.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> They were up trading up to .04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I kept the GPUs on PTS and did the stupid MaxCoin on CPU. I'd have been really pissed if i lost even more coins. I had set up my payout address from to go to coins-e and my 5 coins from ypool never arrived. There is nothing you can do besides email people that don't respond.
> 
> If anyone is thinking about taking that approach, I would advise against it. Honestly, I'm glads I got screwed over before I made a significant investment in this.


I dunno man, even at the current .005 BTC it's floating at, I've potentially made 600 digital dollars (and counting) instead of $30 I might have seen with PTS.

Cudaminer on 1GH and arCUDA on ypool add up FAST with 5 good GPU's cranking out the Max.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*
> 
> I wonder why people engage in this DDoS attack. Iv'e never really completely understood what would drive someone to do it.
> 
> Whatever, ended up using my desktop for homework... hopefully by tomorrow it's all cleared up so I can continue mining


In this case, ALL the big pools are being attacked, most likely by big GPU mining farms that want to solo crank out lots of MaxCoin while it's still "easy" and keep the pool coins off the market and the pool miners from raising the difficulty.


----------



## phenom01

Ive been mining since 9pm last night and been checking ypool all day on my cell. No crashes at all.


----------



## derpa

Apparently my miners are dropping like flies now....I only have two left online. Though, it does show one of them twice


----------



## lester007

on ypool workers are back on 60k+ but c/m are half only from regular c/m


----------



## fleetfeather

Miner can't connect to the pool. Close miner. Reopen miner. Connects to pool.

:/ I can't sit around babysitting this miner via Remote Desktop all day haha


----------



## lightsout

Anyone got a bat file to mine Max on ypool with nvidia?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone got a bat file to mine Max on ypool with nvidia?


No not yet.


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> So I asked this yesterday to no avail.
> 
> Anyone figured out how to run PTS on a single gpu when using the other for gaming?
> 
> Shutdown sli -t 1 -d1?


yeah you should be able to use just one if you put in -d 1 or -d 0 which ever one you arent using


----------



## $ilent

my ypool is going great, shares/h up about 5% too.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> my ypool is going great, shares/h up about 5% too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> They were up trading up to .04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I kept the GPUs on PTS and did the stupid MaxCoin on CPU. I'd have been really pissed if i lost even more coins. I had set up my payout address from to go to coins-e and my 5 coins from ypool never arrived. There is nothing you can do besides email people that don't respond.
> 
> If anyone is thinking about taking that approach, I would advise against it. Honestly, I'm glads I got screwed over before I made a significant investment in this.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno man, even at the current .005 BTC it's floating at, I've potentially made 600 digital dollars (and counting) instead of $30 I might have seen with PTS.
> 
> Cudaminer on 1GH and arCUDA on ypool add up FAST with 5 good GPU's cranking out the Max.
Click to expand...

Still mining PTS? Hey silent do you have a link to the video you made to mine with nvidia and amd in the same system. Getting a 270 soon want to be ready when it shows up.


----------



## drka0tic

Here you go:

[Guide] Mine on AMD & NV gpu in same pc

http://www.overclock.net/t/1464024/guide-mine-on-amd-nv-gpu-in-same-pc/0_50

oops..just noticed you meant video :-/


----------



## theilya

can you explain the purpose of dummy plugs? do I need it for nv GPU?


----------



## drka0tic

I believe is to allow reading the temps and voltage from the the card which is not connected to the monitor.


----------



## DarkTech

Why do I need a PTS wallet if I can send directly to bter?


----------



## theilya

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321284145483?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649

are those the correct ones?


----------



## DarkTech

Aaaaaaand ypool is down again


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkTech*
> 
> Aaaaaaand ypool is down again


They are updating or what?


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321284145483?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> 
> are those the correct ones?


Yes.


----------



## DarkTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> They are updating or what?


I dont Know, but the site is online.


----------



## naws45

the ypool site said they were updating about an hour ago. then the site returned and the miners stopped connecting.


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naws45*
> 
> the ypool site said they were updating about an hour ago. then the site returned and the miners stopped connecting.


I thought it would be a good time to watch some videos on the OP to learn how to trade, I'm not finding anything about transferring to coinbase & direct to bank yet though.


----------



## WaXmAn

Hate having the watch (remote desktop) to see if my miner is connected. Now is a game of wasting power or not. When miners are not connecting its still wasting power running the video cards at full speed.


----------



## hacktc

It's pretty easy. Setup your coinbase account, then verify your phone/bank account with coinbase(took me about 2 days to do this because i chose to do it the hard way, with them depositing small amounts into my bank account, and me confirming what they deposited).

Then, go to your account settings in Coinbase, and then click the tab that says Bitcoin Addresses, and create a new address.

Next, take your bitcoins at BTER and go to withdraw, copy your Coinbase address that you created into where it says BTC address in Bter. Enter your fund password (you might have to recreate this password if you had forgotten it, like me







) , and submit request.

Your bitcoin will show up fairly quickly in Coinbase (took maybe an hour). Once your bank account is verified, you can then sell and deposit into bank account.


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hacktc*
> 
> It's pretty easy. Setup your coinbase account, then verify your phone/bank account with coinbase(took me about 2 days to do this because i chose to do it the hard way, with them depositing small amounts into my bank account, and me confirming what they deposited).
> 
> Then, go to your account settings in Coinbase, and then click the tab that says Bitcoin Addresses, and create a new address.
> 
> Next, take your bitcoins at BTER and go to withdraw, copy your Coinbase address that you created into where it says BTC address in Bter. Enter your fund password (you might have to recreate this password if you had forgotten it, like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) , and submit request.
> 
> Your bitcoin will show up fairly quickly in Coinbase (took maybe an hour). Once your bank account is verified, you can then sell and deposit into bank account.


Thanks, where do I find my coinbase address?


----------



## hacktc

"Then, go to your account settings in Coinbase, and then click the tab that says Bitcoin Addresses, and create a new address."

This will be your Coinbase address that you will be sending to.


----------



## dolcolax

ypool dropping maxcoin. i guess haters win. going back to PTS when ypool goes live.


----------



## battleaxe

Please let us all know when Ypool is back up. I switched over to my backup Mining in the meantime. But I want back on Ypool now...


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Hate having the watch (remote desktop) to see if my miner is connected. Now is a game of wasting power or not. When miners are not connecting its still wasting power running the video cards at full speed.


I find my system power consumption to be at idle ~200w (or maybe because i was running my gtx 770 solo mine) when my 280x is trying to connect to ypool. when both cards are mining i get to about 430w.


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hacktc*
> 
> "Then, go to your account settings in Coinbase, and then click the tab that says Bitcoin Addresses, and create a new address."
> 
> This will be your Coinbase address that you will be sending to.


This should really be in the OP. Again, thanks for the help.Everything was instant and the cash will be deposited to bank in 2 days, although it said Thursday of this coming week.


----------



## battleaxe

Are there any other pools doing PTS?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Are there any other pools doing PTS?


ypools backup and will probably stay that way for good since they dropped max.


----------



## dolcolax

my ypool PTS miners are online


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> my ypool PTS miners are online


Thank you! Mine are backup now too.


----------



## dolcolax

mining PTS is so slow now, before i could get 1 pts in day with 2200-2400cpm, now it seems i need double that to get 1 pts


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> mining PTS is so slow now, before i could get 1 pts in day with 2200-2400cpm, now it seems i need double that to get 1 pts


----------



## derpa

Mine have been up since last night around 9 CST....I know the site has been having issue, but overnight my miners kept chuggin along. I looked at my Personal Graph this morning on YPool, and it looks like they took a dip overnight in productivity, but they never disconnected.


----------



## killer-x

Somehow the one PTS I had in BTER multiplied into two PTS? I sold off the one, should I sell off the other one or wait and see if BTER fixes this error?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> Somehow the one PTS I had in BTER multiplied into two PTS? I sold off the one, should I sell off the other one or wait and see if BTER fixes this error?


I wouldn't sell the second if I were you.
This would probably render you guilty for double payment. But, on the other hand, the error is clearly on their side. I am not sure.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Dear Fellows

Would using PTSGPU for PTS be better than CUDAminer mining other coins?


----------



## Caldeio

Any one using this card for mining? Sapphire Radeon TOXIC R9 270X. Thinking about buying this and using it just for mining. I'm not sure what I should mine either. PTS like it'll do 2000c/m's right or is that for a reference card?


----------



## $ilent

I saw a post in here about my nv & amd gpu in same righ guide, its here if anyone needs it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1464024/guide-mine-on-amd-nv-gpu-in-same-pc/0_40


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I saw a post in here about my nv & amd gpu in same righ guide, its here if anyone needs it:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1464024/guide-mine-on-amd-nv-gpu-in-same-pc/0_40


can you mine with both GPUs that setup or just use one for gaming and other for minning?


----------



## $ilent

game/mine or mine/mine its up to you. I just played BF4 on my gtx 670 whilst my amd gpu was mining and still is. Plays like normal.


----------



## theilya

gotcha thanks


----------



## $ilent

you will likely ned to switch to windows classic to disable hardware acceleration in windows, its a neat little trick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> game/mine or mine/mine its up to you. I just played BF4 on my gtx 670 whilst my amd gpu was mining and still is. *Plays like normal*.


I say normal...I dont think battlefield 4 has ever played normal. Lets just say it plays normal in that it doesnt lagg, I cant say it wont crash/mess up in generla like battlefield 4 always does. Im sure every other game that wasnt rushed out will play fine.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Any one using this card for mining? Sapphire Radeon TOXIC R9 270X. Thinking about buying this and using it just for mining. I'm not sure what I should mine either. PTS like it'll do 2000c/m's right or is that for a reference card?


Where are you getting 2000cpm on a 270x from? The general consensus I have seen is that they get 1200-1300cpm.

It also seems like your best best is to go with a 270(non x) since once they overclock they can get very close to that. I just picked up one of THESE to add to my rig. It will be arriving Monday.









Just noticed that the price has already increased $20 since I purchased it though.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Where are you getting 2000cpm on a 270x from? The general consensus I have seen is that they get 1200-1300cpm.
> 
> It also seems like your best best is to go with a 270(non x) since once they overclock they can get very close to that. I just picked up one of THESE to add to my rig. It will be arriving Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed that the price has already increased $20 since I purchased it though.


And actually, all my 270Xs are between 1110-1170 OCd


----------



## $ilent

yes 270x wont get 2000cpm, heck even a 290x only gets up to 2500cpm.


----------



## DizZz

270x gets about 1100 CPM
280x gets about 1900 CPM
290 gets about 2400 CPM
290x gets about 2700 CPM


----------



## lightsout

I noticed that price increase as well. I've been eyeballing 270s waiting for my taxes. I like the gigabyte but for some reason it has two 6 pins. Makes it more of a pain dealing with multiple cards when selecting PSUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Any one using this card for mining? Sapphire Radeon TOXIC R9 270X. Thinking about buying this and using it just for mining. I'm not sure what I should mine either. PTS like it'll do 2000c/m's right or is that for a reference card?
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you getting 2000cpm on a 270x from? The general consensus I have seen is that they get 1200-1300cpm.
> 
> It also seems like your best best is to go with a 270(non x) since once they overclock they can get very close to that. I just picked up one of THESE to add to my rig. It will be arriving Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed that the price has already increased $20 since I purchased it though.
Click to expand...


----------



## theilya

I wish 280x had standard return policy on newegg...

I picked up 4 780s instead because I can return them for a refund within 30 days if anything goes wrong


----------



## dolcolax

I should add it on the list

club3d 7950 '13 series oc'd = 1900 CPM


----------



## drka0tic

I picked up a couple of MSI 270X @ Microcenter this morning for $220 a piece.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/428522/AMD_Radeon_R9_270X_OC_2GB_GDDR5_PCIe_30_Video_Card

I have one connected so far getting about 1240 cpm @ 1150/1550.

Will be putting in the 2nd shortly.


----------



## hacktc

My roommate gets 2100 cpm with his 280x, and thats with a fairly low OC. It also stays about 65c.


----------



## swiftypoison

Anyone getting a "Your PTS deposit address will be changed soon"?
I had 1 PST deposited to my bter account. it is currently under "pending deposit". When I click on it, it gives me that message.


----------



## Caldeio

Yeah I was thinking the 280x's. I'm still prolly gonna get a 270x for mining, with bitcoins I made mining. 270 on tigerdirect for a sapphire 270x toxic. With a powersupply, it looks like about 3 months to make that 400$ back in protoshares.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 270x gets about 1100 CPM
> 280x gets about 1900 CPM
> 290 gets about 2400 CPM
> 290x gets about 2700 CPM


I'm running a rig with 2x 290X and there getting about 2500-2550 Each. So it's no where near 2700. a 780 Lightning slightly OC was getting about 2000-2050.

Given the 290X is around 25% Faster than the 780 it would be a killer deal @ msrp but now that there around $800 a pop it's worthless.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> I'm running a rig with 2x 290X and there getting about 2500-2550 Each. So it's no where near 2700. a 780 Lightning slightly OC was getting about 2000-2050.
> 
> Given the 290X is around 25% Faster than the 780 it would be a killer deal @ msrp but now that there around $800 a pop it's worthless.


Which miner are you using?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> I picked up a couple of MSI 270X @ Microcenter this morning for $220 a piece.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/428522/AMD_Radeon_R9_270X_OC_2GB_GDDR5_PCIe_30_Video_Card
> 
> I have one connected so far getting about 1240 cpm @ 1150/1550.
> 
> Will be putting in the 2nd shortly.


Nice, don't think my local store has any, want to get a couple soon price is starting to creep and stock is low, come on tax return.


----------



## derpa

If these 270Xs keep chuggin along, cpm per dollar, I don't think I can beat them. I may just end up building a couple more 4 card rigs....maybe get up to ~17k CPM


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> If these 270Xs keep chuggin along, cpm per dollar, I don't think I can beat them. I may just end up building a couple more 4 card rigs....maybe get up to ~17k CPM


Go for 100,000CPM


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> yes 270x wont get 2000cpm, heck even a 290x only gets up to 2500cpm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> If these 270Xs keep chuggin along, cpm per dollar, I don't think I can beat them. I may just end up building a couple more 4 card rigs....maybe get up to ~17k CPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for 100,000CPM
Click to expand...


----------



## drka0tic

OK. 2nd one is running. Both OC'ed to 1150/1550.

They are averaging a combined ~ 2500 cpm

Power consumption

1 card connected: 130W idle, 210W load
2 cards connected: 135W idle, 340W load

Do you guys think my Corsair HX850 can safely run 4 of these babies?

P.S. Another plus is that for some reason I have absolutely no screen lag. I had horrible lag when mining on the 680. I will be moving that over to another PC.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Oh I thought you would either have to change something in the bios or the Nvidia Control Panel


Lucid Virtu would also be able to do that, it allows switching between the onboard gpu and the discrete gpu, sort of like Nvidia optimus (the laptop power saving technology) but for desktop. I think z68 and z78 motherboard support it. I've heard it may be buggy however, I've considered trying it myself but the lag while mining hasn't been a big enough issue to make me want to go through the trouble.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Go for 100,000CPM


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*


----------



## DizZz

Selling my GTX 680 for anyone who might be interested!

I mined on it for the last week and averaged 1435 CPM while undervolted and overclocked.



http://www.overclock.net/t/1465585/msi-gtx-680-lightning


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I wouldn't sell the second if I were you.
> This would probably render you guilty for double payment. But, on the other hand, the error is clearly on their side. I am not sure.


Hmmm... I'll wait a couple days and see if it goes away, then I'll sell it. I mean really, what would they do, just close your account?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Anyone getting a "Your PTS deposit address will be changed soon"?
> I had 1 PST deposited to my bter account. it is currently under "pending deposit". When I click on it, it gives me that message.


Yes I am getting that too.


----------



## Shogon

Since I sold a spare Titan the other day, I want to get a 290 (or maybe a cheap 280x). I just wish they were $400 still lol. Sad to see maxcoin gone from ypool, farmed a little on my CPUs but oh well, in my situation CPU mining is worthless, the 4820k only adds like 60w more, but the 6 core adds like 200+ watts for little to nothing.

Now I just need PTS value to go up, and I'll be happy. All those ddos attacks were insane the past 2 days or so. Hoping no more babysitting my rigs to make sure they are mining


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Anyone getting a "Your PTS deposit address will be changed soon"?
> I had 1 PST deposited to my bter account. it is currently under "pending deposit". When I click on it, it gives me that message.


Where do you see "pending deposit" I am getting that notice too when I click on deposit. I had a PTS sent over from ypool last night and it still hasn't shown up.


----------



## derpa

I love me some graphs!











Not 100% sure what they're telling me fully.....but they are bigger on the right than the left, which is moar, and moar is betterer!!!


----------



## brubakerjp

I am trying to get my CPU mining to ypool.net. I followed the youtube video instructions. Executed the mine.bat file and the miner started running. Ypool is showing my worker as active. However, I'm getting some abnormal commands in the command prompt. Says the following:

Share found!
xpt: Invalid share, reason: Double share submit detected.

It just repeats this over and over, but a few lines will appear that says the miner is running.

Any ideas? I found it might have something to do with java script, but on a site completely unrelated to mining.


----------



## bbond007

If you guys are using your exchange deposit address as your pool payout address, you might want to switch to PTS wallet to be safe. I dunno what this means exactly


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> I'm running a rig with 2x 290X and there getting about 2500-2550 Each. So it's no where near 2700. a 780 Lightning slightly OC was getting about 2000-2050.
> 
> Given the 290X is around 25% Faster than the 780 it would be a killer deal @ msrp but now that there around $800 a pop it's worthless.


I get 5600 CPM with my pair of 290x's.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Which miner are you using?


Arcuda for 3.5 compute for the 780.

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.0

The opencl miner from this thread for ypool. The .2x


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I get 5600 CPM with my pair of 290x's.


Overclocked? What speed on the cards? And which miner?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Overclocked? What speed on the cards? And which miner?


Yeah, 1200/1450. OpenCL PTS

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.0


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Yeah, 1200/1450. OpenCL PTS
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.0


Yep that explains it numbers I quoted was without any oc.


----------



## dph314

I thought Nvidia cards were supposed to be better than AMD cards for mining PTS with CUDA? Only reason I ask is I'm only getting around 1950cpm with my 780Ti. Is that normal?

Also, just one quick question if someone could help me - when starting my miner, and the command window says it's initializing the CUDA device or something like that, it says "14xxxxxxxxx bytes of memory and 11xxxxxxxxx available. When mining, my Ti only uses around 1200MBs of VRAM. Does anyone know the flag to use more memory? Why does it think I only have 1400MBs of VRAM?


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I thought Nvidia cards were supposed to be better than AMD cards for mining PTS with CUDA? Only reason I ask is I'm only getting around 1950cpm with my 780Ti. Is that normal?
> 
> Also, just one quick question if someone could help me - when starting my miner, and the command window says it's initializing the CUDA device or something like that, it says "14xxxxxxxxx bytes of memory and 11xxxxxxxxx available. When mining, my Ti only uses around 1200MBs of VRAM. Does anyone know the flag to use more memory? Why does it think I only have 1400MBs of VRAM?


I'm getting about 2200cpm per 780ti


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brubakerjp*
> 
> I am trying to get my CPU mining to ypool.net. I followed the youtube video instructions. Executed the mine.bat file and the miner started running. Ypool is showing my worker as active. However, I'm getting some abnormal commands in the command prompt. Says the following:
> 
> Share found!
> xpt: Invalid share, reason: Double share submit detected.
> 
> It just repeats this over and over, but a few lines will appear that says the miner is running.
> 
> Any ideas? I found it might have something to do with java script, but on a site completely unrelated to mining.


I don't know the anwser to this question. But I'm sure one of these guys knows the answer or what you could try. Any one got some help?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I thought Nvidia cards were supposed to be better than AMD cards for mining PTS with CUDA? Only reason I ask is I'm only getting around 1950cpm with my 780Ti. Is that normal?
> 
> Also, just one quick question if someone could help me - when starting my miner, and the command window says it's initializing the CUDA device or something like that, it says "14xxxxxxxxx bytes of memory and 11xxxxxxxxx available. When mining, my Ti only uses around 1200MBs of VRAM. Does anyone know the flag to use more memory? Why does it think I only have 1400MBs of VRAM?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting about 2200cpm per 780ti
Click to expand...

What are your clocks at? And your flags? I'm running mine at 1311mhz/7600mhz. And for the *-m* flag I tried switching it from AVX to SSE4, seems to have added 20cpm, unless there's some other factor that took me from 1940 to 1960cpm since the other day.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> If you guys are using your exchange deposit address as your pool payout address, you might want to switch to PTS wallet to be safe. I dunno what this means exactly


I'm not sure what the hell is wrong with that, it's giving the same error on all options.

And this just had to happen when I transferred some PTS.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I'm not sure what the hell is wrong with that, it's giving the same error on all options.
> 
> And this just had to happen when I transferred some PTS.


That's why I had to switch to cryptsy. The markets are flooding with PTS, while Cryptsy confirms my deposit. I guess I'll have to keep an eye on the market throughout the week before selling...


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> That's why I had to switch to cryptsy. The markets are flooding with PTS, while Cryptsy confirms my deposit. I guess I'll have to keep an eye on the market throughout the week before selling...


im converting all my **** into bitcoin.
Its headed down to $600 for sure...

the bounce back will be enough for me to buy another card P


----------



## Caldeio

Yeah bitcoins are dropping alot. My GF was pissed at me when I told her, I don't think she'll ever understand anything I say.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yeah bitcoins are dropping alot. My GF was pissed at me when I told her, I don't think she'll ever understand anything I say.


Wonder if it has to do with so many people converting from max and dumping.


----------



## derpa

Silly question; anyone know why MSI AB would not show info on the graphs across Remote Desktop? I've tried it with and without dummy plugs, and they seem to make no difference. I plug a single monitor into ONE of the cards, and both start reporting again. Do the dummy plugs have to be in on boot for them to work?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Silly question; anyone know why MSI AB would not show info on the graphs across Remote Desktop? I've tried it with and without dummy plugs, and they seem to make no difference. I plug a single monitor into ONE of the cards, and both start reporting again. Do the dummy plugs have to be in on boot for them to work?


For my AMD rigs the only way I can see the AB settings is when using apps like Teamviewer/Logmein


----------



## Caldeio

Well from what I've read. Russia banned crytpo currency during right before the Olympics and something about Apple pulling the last bitcoin app from the store? I don't like Apple and idk what's up Russia's butt. It'll bounce back, I'm not worried at all, even if it doesn't I'm out like 5 bucks in electric costs. I spent 400 on some pc upgrades through Tiger Direct. I'm very happy.

Watch Monday, it'll go right back to 850 and then prolly pump the price a bit. I have to wait at least a week before Coinbase approve my bank info and it's transferred anyways so I'm on this ride for now.


----------



## derpa

thoughts on a possible mining rig:



the PCI-e risers are just in there as placeholders; i would probably order some of the powered ones mentioned earlier in this thread. That 1Kw PSU should be more than enough, right?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> thoughts on a possible mining rig:
> 
> the PCI-e risers are just in there as placeholders; i would probably order some of the powered ones mentioned earlier in this thread. That 1Kw PSU should be more than enough, right?


How you going to run 6 cards off one PSU?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> thoughts on a possible mining rig:
> 
> 
> 
> the PCI-e risers are just in there as placeholders; i would probably order some of the powered ones mentioned earlier in this thread. That 1Kw PSU should be more than enough, right?


WOW!









Makes me want to get a 280x and not a 270x for mining. How much is that PSU? I'm thinking of getting Corsair RM650 for the 270x, and maybe down the line another. I don't think I could do two 280x on 650 watts or less..hmm?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> thoughts on a possible mining rig:
> 
> 
> 
> the PCI-e risers are just in there as placeholders; i would probably order some of the powered ones mentioned earlier in this thread. That 1Kw PSU should be more than enough, right?


Make sure you get powered risers.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> thoughts on a possible mining rig:
> 
> 
> 
> the PCI-e risers are just in there as placeholders; i would probably order some of the powered ones mentioned earlier in this thread. That 1Kw PSU should be more than enough, right?


Probably don't need to spend so much on the board. But shoot if your buying six gpus. Do those 1x risers work in a x16 slot? Never considered that.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> What are your clocks at? And your flags? I'm running mine at 1311mhz/7600mhz. And for the *-m* flag I tried switching it from AVX to SSE4, seems to have added 20cpm, unless there's some other factor that took me from 1940 to 1960cpm since the other day.


Tried the SSE4 instruction set and it actually lowered my cpm by 200.

Clocks

1185/7850 Ti Classified w/ Hynix

1124/7700 Ti Kingpin w/ Samsung


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Tried the SSE4 instruction set and it actually lowered my cpm by 200.
> 
> Clocks
> 1185/7850 Ti Classified w/ Hynix
> 1124/7700 Ti Kingpin w/ Samsung


Nice OC, are these GPUs on water?


----------



## fleetfeather

Can't speak for the poster himself, but my own Classy Ti @ 1250/7900 is on air. 55-63C depending on the ambient. 54-58C on the vrm's too.

Then again, my fan profile is fairly aggressive since I'm not in the same room as the rig. Fan's are sitting on 80% lol.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Nice OC, are these GPUs on water?


Air but that's in my garage with 40F/4.4C ambient









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Can't speak for the poster himself, but my own Classy Ti @ 1250/7900 is on air. 55-63C depending on the ambient. 54-58C on the vrm's too.
> 
> Then again, my fan profile is fairly aggressive since I'm not in the same room as the rig. Fan's are sitting on 80% lol.


The person I bought it from benchmarked it on water @ 1515/8600.

I want block before I push the volts higher


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> How you going to run 6 cards off one PSU?


Modify the power supply connectors to fit what I need. This PSU has 3 pairs, meaning I only need to supply another three pairs and 4-pin molex plugs for the risers. Worse come to worse, I use a second, low wattage, PSU to power the risers. Should be easy enough; I do low voltage in my sleep everyday for work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Make sure you get powered risers.


Yup, already planned on it. Just used the risers on Newegg to get a price estimate.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Probably don't need to spend so much on the board. But shoot if your buying six gpus. Do those 1x risers work in a x16 slot? Never considered that.


Yeah, I didn't really want to spend that much on a MB, but it has 6 PCIe slots....so yeah. If the 1x risers don't work, I can always use 16x risers, just have to track down a decent powered one.









I may and or may not do this build. I'm keeping an eye on the market to see how it rebounds, and I think that will be my deciding factor in all this.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> How you going to run 6 cards off one PSU?
> 
> 
> 
> Modify the power supply connectors to fit what I need. This PSU has 3 pairs, meaning I only need to supply another three pairs and 4-pin molex plugs for the risers. Worse come to worse, I use a second, low wattage, PSU to power the risers. Should be easy enough; I do low voltage in my sleep everyday for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Make sure you get powered risers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, already planned on it. Just used the risers on Newegg to get a price estimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Probably don't need to spend so much on the board. But shoot if your buying six gpus. Do those 1x risers work in a x16 slot? Never considered that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I didn't really want to spend that much on a MB, but it has 6 PCIe slots....so yeah. If the 1x risers don't work, I can always use 16x risers, just have to track down a decent powered one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may and or may not do this build. I'm keeping an eye on the market to see how it rebounds, and I think that will be my deciding factor in all this.
Click to expand...

I'm going for it. Just getting 2 cards though.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Air but that's in my garage with 40F/4.4C ambient










Chillin literally!


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm going for it. Just getting 2 cards though. Budget is super tight. 270's are getting scarce though. I don't want to wait too long.


Yeah no joke. Local MC had 23 GB 270's in stock. Someone came in and grabbed all they had.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Yeah no joke. Local MC had 23 GB 270's in stock. Someone came in and grabbed all they had.










that's crazy!!!

I wish I followed by gut and ordered a few of those 6 pci-e boards a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Alatar

Did payeer just remove their paypal withdraw option?


----------



## tian105

to anyone wondering what the message on BTER.COM says when you try to deposite PTS

"We are doing maintenance work on PTS. It'll be back up shortly. Do not send your PTS to the previous address on bter.com"


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hey Fellows,

Any way to increase my Collisions Per Minute on my 780TI, getting 1653cm clocks are at 1150 core and 3629 memory?

^ Yes, I am using my PTS wallet at the moment.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Did payeer just remove their paypal withdraw option?


Yes. They said it'll come back soon but I'm not so sure. They've also removed the ability to withdraw bitcoins, so they're stuck in my account I can't do anything with them.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> What are your clocks at? And your flags? I'm running mine at 1311mhz/7600mhz. And for the *-m* flag I tried switching it from AVX to SSE4, seems to have added 20cpm, unless there's some other factor that took me from 1940 to 1960cpm since the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried the SSE4 instruction set and it actually lowered my cpm by 200.
> 
> Clocks
> 1185/7850 Ti Classified w/ Hynix
> 1124/7700 Ti Kingpin w/ Samsung
Click to expand...

That's strange. Wonder why running mine at 1311mhz/7600mhz is so far below yours that are 150-200mhz less.

When you first start yours, what does it say your 'device' has as far as memory goes? It seems to think mine has 1400MBs of VRAM, unless that's something else. Only uses about 1200MBs while mining though.


----------



## Outlawed

So I have a month trial for 20 CPU threads on windows azure and then another 2 on digital ocean.

First question is, what currently is the most profitable coin for CPU mining? I'm not really sure where to look into this.

Second, I was thinking about just adding them to PTS mining. What miner can I use to do this on the servers while still connecting to ypool?

Thanks!


----------



## $ilent

All the above makes me glad I got my pts wallet sorted. To be blunt it doesnt sound like any of the internet based holding sites are reliable.

Just added 3 fans to my rad, 3 on their own wasnt cutting it as temps were getting over 50C. Dropped temps nicely now on my gtx 670:


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> to anyone wondering what the message on BTER.COM says when you try to deposite PTS
> 
> "We are doing maintenance work on PTS. It'll be back up shortly. Do not send your PTS to the previous address on bter.com"


No wonder my last PTS never showed up in Bter.


----------



## kzim9

Agreed. I have all my coins in their wallets on my PC and backed up to my server and then backed up to my servers back up......lol


----------



## wholeeo

Looks like I may have lost a PTS during transit to BTER. Guess I have my transaction ID to show for.


----------



## lightsout

Is there any exchange that accepts these besides bter? Or are we all just going to be stuck with them if they don't start taking them again?


----------



## Outcasst

I switched to https://www.cryptsy.com


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hey Fellows,
> 
> Any way to increase my Collisions Per Minute on my 780TI, getting 1653cm clocks are at 1150 core and 3629 memory?
> 
> ^ Yes, I am using my PTS wallet at the moment.


What miner are you using?


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> to anyone wondering what the message on BTER.COM says when you try to deposite PTS
> 
> "We are doing maintenance work on PTS. It'll be back up shortly. Do not send your PTS to the previous address on bter.com"


Maybe the wrong place

***, ypool did an auto payout 6-8 hours ago and it still hasn't shown up.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Maybe the wrong place
> 
> ***, ypool did an auto payout 6-8 hours ago and it still hasn't shown up.


sometimes it takes longer

people need to stop panicking every time they dont get a deposit within x time.


----------



## $ilent

Try not to panic guis


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> All the above makes me glad I got my pts wallet sorted. To be blunt it doesnt sound like any of the internet based holding sites are reliable.
> 
> Just added 3 fans to my rad, 3 on their own wasnt cutting it as temps were getting over 50C. Dropped temps nicely now on my gtx 670:


Took me a while but I understand how to get the wallet to work, and backed it up on external drives offline with an encryption. Maybe soon the sites will sort themselves out, but it seems like one day they are fine, next is polar opposite.

Now you're making me want to add more fans to my radiator..but I did check the back of the cards with my IR temperature gun from Amazon. 690 was 62C hottest on the back, about 53C on my hottest Titan's backplate, cores were ~ 10C lower. When I work on my PC's I'm doing to have to be speed racer when I take them apart, now with mining it seems like when my pc isn't on, it's losing $ lol. And not keeping my room at a toasty 85F with my window open


----------



## swiftypoison

Well that's just great.

There is no message on bter about not sending your PST due to maintenance. Ypool sent 1 yesterday and it currently shows as pending. I increased my payout amount to 10 in ypool to prevent any more PSTs from going to Bter.

Will be able to eventually get the ones already sent to bter?


----------



## Donkey1514

http://imgur.com/a/IISox


----------



## kzim9

I need to find those PCI connectors!

Found!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-E-1x-to-16x-Powered-USB-3-0-1M-Extender-Riser-Adapter-Card-Bitcoin-Litecoin-/310852430004

Cheaper one!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-e-express-1X-to-16X-Riser-Extender-Card-with-molex-power-50CM-USB-3-0-Cable/231153635760?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D389%26meid%3D4718264301516815684%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D1076%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D310852430004%26


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/IISox
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WOW whose rig is that?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> What miner are you using?


I am using the one which was advised by the OP in his/her tutorial

PTSGPUZ0.3

tried 0.4 and had only 1200cm


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> I need to find those PCI connectors!
> 
> Found!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-E-1x-to-16x-Powered-USB-3-0-1M-Extender-Riser-Adapter-Card-Bitcoin-Litecoin-/310852430004
> 
> Cheaper one!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-e-express-1X-to-16X-Riser-Extender-Card-with-molex-power-50CM-USB-3-0-Cable/231153635760?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D389%26meid%3D4718264301516815684%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D1076%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D310852430004%26


just look at expected delivery date lol


----------



## kzim9

From China it usually takes me 3-5 weeks to get anything at that cheap shipping. Maybe you can request a better shipping option....


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> WOW whose rig is that?


no clue... originally saw it here -> http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/Curious-where-all-those-AMD-R9-graphics-cards-are-going


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> I need to find those PCI connectors!
> 
> Found!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-E-1x-to-16x-Powered-USB-3-0-1M-Extender-Riser-Adapter-Card-Bitcoin-Litecoin-/310852430004
> 
> Cheaper one!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-e-express-1X-to-16X-Riser-Extender-Card-with-molex-power-50CM-USB-3-0-Cable/231153635760?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D389%26meid%3D4718264301516815684%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D1076%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D310852430004%26


the shipping takes a while from China


----------



## tian105




----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> no clue... originally saw it here -> http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/Curious-where-all-those-AMD-R9-graphics-cards-are-going


from looking at it it looks like 5-6x 270 or 270x

EVGA PSU, I would assume 1300 since 1000 is too little.

Arock H81 PRO motherboard

some random ram and very expensive PCI risers.

While I would love to have those, the only reason to spend premium is if your video cards are very far away from motherboard.

PS:
I got 5x 780s, but I overpayed for them since amazon taxes the **** out of me! going to return them within couple weeks.

Also, killer deal on PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139010&nm_mc=EMC-EXPRESS020814&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS020814-_-EMC-020814-Index-_-PowerSupplies-_-17139010-L02C

promo code EMCYTZT5643

comes out to $90

EDIT:
Can someone direct me where I can calculate or see how much power video card use?
I'm trying to calculate what PSU I need for 5x 280x vs 290


----------



## dolcolax

Theres a new version of the amd pts miner for those who mine on amd or both


----------



## theilya

how much power does 4770k at 1.3v pull?

is it worth mining with it at 400 CPM?


----------



## Alatar

Probably 150W or something like that


----------



## Aparition

Hi Guys,

I'm a tad confused where to put the address when I first setup?
Do I put the "receive" address from my wallet into the "payment address" on ypool?

Do I need to put any address in the "send" field of my wallet?

I guess I don't understand how the wallet works? Does it query the online pool for information? So I am not mining directly to my wallet?

Cheers!

I ran it for a brief moment and I have 10 shares at 1750 hash rate.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> how much power does 4770k at 1.3v pull?
> 
> is it worth mining with it at 400 CPM?


That;s what I have mine at, Alatar is right, about 150w.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm a tad confused where to put the address when I first setup?
> Do I put the "receive" address from my wallet into the "payment address" on ypool?


Exactly


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> Theres a new version of the amd pts miner for those who mine on amd or both


Thanks, performance done sky rocketed with that update.



And it's still rising.


----------



## S197Mach1

Anyone know what's up with bter and the message your pts address is going to change soon? My 7 th pts (1.0 increments) has yet to show up and I can't see any record on bter! But I have all the info on ypool saying it was transferred.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> That;s what I have mine at, Alatar is right, about 150w.


thx

any chance you know power draw on gtx 780?
say 1.15v vs 1.2?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Is there a PCI-E bandwidth requirement for this or can I mine on even a PCI-E x 1


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thanks, performance done sky rocketed with that update.
> 
> 
> 
> And it's still rising.


Mind giving a link to that version?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Exactly


Thanks!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Mind giving a link to that version?


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1ioh00043hqbsbk/hM2yiPSIkL/clpts-v0.2.2_win_x86-64.zip


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1ioh00043hqbsbk/hM2yiPSIkL/clpts-v0.2.2_win_x86-64.zip


tyvm

I want to try something other than doge on my AMD GPUs


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> tyvm
> 
> I want to try something other than doge on my AMD GPUs


At least for now, PTS is way more profitable than any scrypt coin on both AMD and NVIDIA.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> At least for now, PTS is way more profitable than any scrypt coin on both AMD and NVIDIA.


yup, better stay that way.


----------



## theilya

how much are r9 270 pulling with the new AMD miner?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> how much are r9 270 pulling with the new AMD miner?


My 270x rig is seeing less performance out of it. Trying to play around with different flags at the moment.

Edit: Actually seeing more performance now after playing with some settings, @ 1400 CPM now.

1500 CPM now.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thanks, performance done sky rocketed with that update.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's still rising.


Oh damn. What do you have that's pushing that CPM?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> At least for now, PTS is way more profitable than any scrypt coin on both AMD and NVIDIA.


I heard somebody suggest Vertcoin over in the main crypto thread. Looks intriguing.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Oh damn. What do you have that's pushing that CPM?
> I heard somebody suggest Vertcoin over in the main crypto thread. Looks intriguing.


2 x 290x


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> My 270x rig is seeing less performance out of it. Trying to play around with different flags at the moment.
> 
> Edit: Actually seeing more performance now after playing with some settings, @ 1400 CPM now.


damn that not bad

how many 270s you got?

1k gold std PSU should be able to handle 5x 270s non x?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 2 x 290x


Damn, weren't they roughly getting 3-400 more CPM than a 780 beforehand? If that's the case than R.I.P nvidia PTS mining.


----------



## naws45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Is there a PCI-E bandwidth requirement for this or can I mine on even a PCI-E x 1


x1 is fine


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 2 x 290x


dear god...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naws45*
> 
> x1 is fine


Thank you. Just tempts me a little bit to pick up a GPU or 2 since I have the slots


----------



## lacrossewacker

Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> damn that not bad
> 
> how many 270s you got?
> 
> 1k gold std PSU should be able to handle 5x 270s non x?


yes I wouldnt do anything funky with your CPU though


----------



## drka0tic

WOW! That update is insane. My pair of 270X are getting around 2950 cpm. About a 25% increase.

Update: 3125 cpm with the overclock


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> thx
> 
> any chance you know power draw on gtx 780?
> say 1.15v vs 1.2?


The 780 I'm not sure, my 780 Ti total system draw is 315w at the wall with my screen off and stock voltage 1.174V while mining. Total system at idle is around 115w with screen off, 145w with screen on. So the card it self is pulling about 200w getting 1700cpm. OC I get 1930cpm @ 1243/7600 and 1.21V. The power draw is then 350w at the wall or 235w from just the gfx card "with screen off." It's not a bad trade off to OC vs power usage "+230cpm & 35W" but I have a 2nd card coming and like to keep them sub 70C AND silent. "Living room system." The OC raises my cards temps by about 10C from 65 to 75 with fan at 65% vs 50%.


----------



## Alatar

My 7950 is doing 2300 cpm

Miner is absolutely useless on cards with less than 1.2GB memory. 5870 gets like 150cpm....

Does anyone have a good ocl pts miner for HD5000 ?

Or is it back to doge for those?


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> My 270x rig is seeing less performance out of it. Trying to play around with different flags at the moment.
> 
> Edit: Actually seeing more performance now after playing with some settings, @ 1400 CPM now.
> 
> 1500 CPM now.


What settings/flags did you end up using? I have four 270Xs I'd like to get set up...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> WOW! That update is insane. My pair of 270X are getting around 2950 cpm. About a 25% increase.


AAARRRRRGHHH!!!!! I'm stuck at work for another 5.5hrs!!!!!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1ioh00043hqbsbk/hM2yiPSIkL/clpts-v0.2.2_win_x86-64.zip


thanks man, my CPM on my stock 7850 went from 920cpm to ~1075, thats like ~20% increase.

Also its a real simple upgrade, just copied my LAUNCH.bat file from the old amd miner and put that in the folder of the new amd one and then it runs fine.

edit: this new amd miner is saying on the first line of the command "fee is 2.5%, use -d to set fee percentage. i.e -d 3.5 is 3.5% donation. So do we have to manually type the 2.5% donation fee in or does it take away the fee from us automatically?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> WOW! That update is insane. My pair of 270X are getting around 2950 cpm. About a 25% increase.
> 
> Update: 3125 cpm with the overclock


If that's the case 14 270xs here we come.... AMD is beating some nvidia a$$ in mining, now.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> damn that not bad
> 
> how many 270s you got?
> 
> 1k gold std PSU should be able to handle 5x 270s non x?


Only 1 at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> thanks man, my CPM on my stock 7850 went from 920cpm to ~1075, thats like ~20% increase.
> 
> Also its a real simple upgrade, just copied my LAUNCH.bat file from the old amd miner and put that in the folder of the new amd one and then it runs fine.
> 
> edit: this new amd miner is saying on the first line of the command "fee is 2.5%, use -d to set fee percentage. i.e -d 3.5 is 3.5% donation. So do we have to manually type the 2.5% donation fee in or does it take away the fee from us automatically?


It's an automatic 2.5. You only set the flag if you want to donate more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> What settings/flags did you end up using? I have four 270Xs I'd like to get set up...
> AAARRRRRGHHH!!!!! I'm stuck at work for another 5.5hrs!!!!!


clpts_x86-64 -u user -p x -t 0 -a 0 -d 2.5

I find that algorithm 0 gives me the best performance on my 270x.


----------



## $ilent

thanks wholeeo

Can I ask though, what do you have the flags -t 0 -a 0 -d 2.5 set for?

thanks


----------



## dolcolax

Is there anyone with 4 270/270x in a quadfire-like setup? im just curious if it can handle the temps without risers.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> thanks wholeeo
> 
> Can I ask though, what do you have the flags -t 0 -a 0 -d 2.5 set for?
> 
> thanks


-t 0 is for device 0
-a 0 is for algorithm (theres options 0,1,2,3)
-d 2.5 is to make sure I'm only donating the minimum. It's optional.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> -t 0 is for device 0
> -a 0 is for algorithm (theres options 0,1,2,3)
> -d 2.5 is to make sure I'm only donating the minimum. It's optional.


thanks, on my pc i have amd and nv gpu in my rig. I havent run any flags on my new amd miner, and its only mining on my amd card. Im guessing I dont need any more flags to keep it using only the amd gpu since it wont run on the nv one?

Also just to clarify, I dont need to run any donation flags? It will auto take that 2.5% fee? Also what about algorithm on a 7870/7850? Do i need these?


----------



## Shogon

Time to find deals on AMD. 2 290x's making the same as 3 780s or Titans, my goodness. CUDA needs an update or I just need to buy some 290s


----------



## theilya

so I purchased 4x 270x

they use 2x 6 pins

my only has 6 cables so I can support 3 cards.
the 4th one I have to use 2x molex connectors to pci.

that leaves me only 3 molex connectors to power the powered risers....

argh EVGA why do you include only 5x molex....

any ideas?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> thanks, on my pc i have amd and nv gpu in my rig. I havent run any flags on my new amd miner, and its only mining on my amd card. Im guessing I dont need any more flags to keep it using only the amd gpu since it wont run on the nv one?
> 
> Also just to clarify, I dont need to run any donation flags? It will auto take that 2.5% fee? Also what about algorithm on a 7870/7850? Do i need these?


It will automatically take 2.5. You can see the developer fee under connected miners over at ypool. My guess would be that -a 0 would be the best for those cards but I'd recommend testing that out on your own as I don't have those cards. I personally would use the d flag if I were you. I'm not sure how the miner behaves when both cards are in the mix.


----------



## S197Mach1

Does anyone have a better pts to btc exchange that they use? Bter is being extremely sketch.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> It will automatically take 2.5. You can see the developer fee under connected miners over at ypool. My guess would be that -a 0 would be the best for those cards but I'd recommend testing that out on your own as I don't have those cards. I personally would use the d flag if I were you. I'm not sure how the miner behaves when both cards are in the mix.


thanks, ill give it a try. So the NV miner is free to use? its 0% fee on ypool...

Also guys just a word of warning.

R9 270 prices whilst they are cheap, mayb be harder to pay back. Prior to using the new miner I was looking at ~$18 a day at 3600CPM, now my CPM is around 4000 but my daily output has dropped to $16 due to prices im guessing.

edit: just noticed you said you would use the d flag if you were me, what happens if we dont? Did you mean use the -t flag?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> thanks, ill give it a try. So the NV miner is free to use? its 0% fee on ypool...
> 
> Also guys just a word of warning.
> 
> R9 270 prices whilst they are cheap, mayb be harder to pay back. Prior to using the new miner I was looking at ~$18 a day at 3600CPM, now my CPM is around 4000 but my daily output has dropped to $16 due to prices im guessing.


BTC took a little drop in value that why


----------



## dolcolax

I get 200-400 more cpm with -a 1 Ive only run it for 5 minutes though so I dont know any negative effects. anyway, if you like the guy's work, i think his forum name(not in this forum though) is NaN be sure to donate to the guy. cause his work is awesome!


----------



## lightsout

Anyone know how I can measure profitability between max and pts on my 780? Trying to figure out how many PTS in a day at 2000 cpm. Is this http://mrx.im/pts.php?cpm=2060 accurate?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone know how I can measure profitability between max and pts on my 780? Trying to figure out how many PTS in a day at 2000 cpm. Is this http://mrx.im/pts.php?cpm=2060 accurate?


Thats what I use.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone know how I can measure profitability between max and pts on my 780? Trying to figure out how many PTS in a day at 2000 cpm. Is this http://mrx.im/pts.php?cpm=2060 accurate?


yeap

I get about 1.5 with 2


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone know how I can measure profitability between max and pts on my 780? Trying to figure out how many PTS in a day at 2000 cpm. Is this http://mrx.im/pts.php?cpm=2060 accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> yeap
> 
> I get about 1.5 with 2
Click to expand...

Ok so thats about $7 a day on a 780. Look just about where max is. But max seems way more unstable. Maybe I should stick to pts.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> so I purchased 4x 270x
> 
> they use 2x 6 pins
> 
> my only has 6 cables so I can support 3 cards.
> the 4th one I have to use 2x molex connectors to pci.
> 
> that leaves me only 3 molex connectors to power the powered risers....
> 
> argh EVGA why do you include only 5x molex....
> 
> any ideas?


Add another PSU with this: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5637/cpa-167/Lian_Li_Dual_Power_Supply_Adapter_Cable.html


----------



## Rage19420

I know this may sound like a dumb question, but I assume you can keep multiple currencies in one wallet on you computer.

Right?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok so thats about $7 a day on a 780. Look just about where max is. But max seems way more unstable. Maybe I should stick to pts.


PTS use to trade at $15 now its $10 or so due to BTC drop

I think that it will go back to old prices within couple weeks so its $10 per day or so


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Add another PSU with this: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5637/cpa-167/Lian_Li_Dual_Power_Supply_Adapter_Cable.html


I thought about it, but I will buy additional PSU within couple weeks when I get 2 more 470xs.

Meanwhile I got some sata to molex splitters for the PCI risers


----------



## $ilent

Also guys it seems the r9 270 is king at the moment with this new amd miner im sorry to say (to NV mining folks, which is me).

My 7870 with that new amd miner is busting out over 1600cpm, the r9 270s are priced at like £140. You could pay that back in just over a month


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I thought about it, but I will buy additional PSU within couple weeks when I get 2 more 470xs.
> 
> Meanwhile I got some sata to molex splitters for the PCI risers


That'll work!


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Also guys it seems the r9 270 is king at the moment with this new amd miner im sorry to say (to NV mining folks, which is me).
> 
> My 7870 with that new amd miner is busting out over 1600cpm, the r9 270s are priced at like £140. You could pay that back in just over a month


Sigh.... my second 780 Ti will be here tomorrow and I had a 290x just sitting here that I planned to sell. Now I dunno.... Darn you AMD!


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Add another PSU with this: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5637/cpa-167/Lian_Li_Dual_Power_Supply_Adapter_Cable.html


Or if you want to save that $15 you can use this...



Means you'll have to flip the switch on/off on the back of the extra psu when your power the pc on/off. It's up to you if the extra $15 is worth that hassle.

Since it's a mining rig it will most likely always be on so I would personally skip out on that prefab part.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Sigh.... my second 780 Ti will be here tomorrow and I had a 290x just sitting here that I planned to sell. Now I dunno.... Darn you AMD!


its not great, but 2x r9 270 cost about 65% the price of a r9 290 but give out the same CPM.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Fellows, how can i increase my 1600cpm on my 780ti i am using the tutorial software PtsGPUz0.3c

tried 0.4 got 1200

1150Core
3625 memoru


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Fellows, how can i increase my 1600cpm on my 780ti i am using the tutorial software PtsGPUz0.3c
> 
> tried 0.4 got 1200
> 
> 1150Core
> 3625 memoru


Use arCUDAminer1.0c


----------



## MerkageTurk

guide please?


----------



## Shogon

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> guide please?


It's in the first post how to do it, use the miner for 3.5 compute capability.







Then you'll see 2000 CPM possibly.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> guide please?


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=410111.0

FYI there is a button at the top that says "Search this thread". At least 20% of this thread has been dedicated to the arcudaminer. Also google is your friend. I typed "arcudaminer" and it was the second result.

Not to be that douche or anything but this thread is already hard enough to keep up as it is. Repeat questions just make it that much harder.

You should see quite a nice increase though. One 780 averages about 1900cpm while the other is around 2050cpm.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Fellows, how can i increase my 1600cpm on my 780ti i am using the tutorial software PtsGPUz0.3c
> 
> tried 0.4 got 1200
> 
> 1150Core
> 3625 memoru


I'm in the same boat. Was using 0.3c and got about that much, 0.4 dropped for me as well. Went to arCUDAminer and I seem to get slightly better results, but to pull a little over 1900cpm I have to set mine Ti at 1300mhz/7600mhz. Guess I'm stuch waiting for the next update to the CUDA miners for higher cpm's.


----------



## charliew

So Ive been mining for about 48 hours nonstop. Not a single issue, max temp of the top card at 77c, no crashing, no whining, no loss of CPM etc.

Then I boot into BF4 and suddenly my computer starts rebooting itself every now and then.

Has my PSU started having issues?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> So Ive been mining for about 48 hours nonstop. Not a single issue, max temp of the top card at 77c, no crashing, no whining, no loss of CPM etc.
> 
> Then I boot into BF4 and suddenly my computer starts rebooting itself every now and then.
> 
> Has my PSU started having issues?


Could be. If it was me id take the pc aaprt and run it outside of the case, just to rule out something shorting inside the pc. I know its a PITA but thast what id do.

FWIW my seasonic psu started making this 'clapping' sound everytime I turned it on for about 6 months, then one day i took my pc apart and when I put it together it booted for 1 second then shut down. I tested every component in my pc and put it down to the psu. It got rma'd and replaced.

Also you can use your motherboard box to put your components on to test it outside the case


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks i did google search now once i found out arCUDAminer i managed to get about 1960cpm with 1150core and 3260memory


----------



## kzim9

I really am getting tired of the PTS wallet. Every time I open it it does not sync.

What is the fix for this?

All the debugg address do not work and either does .bat


----------



## 316320

Well getting ready to post my 780s on ebay.... lol.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thanks i did google search now once i found out arCUDAminer i managed to get about 1960cpm with 1150core and 3260memory


Glad you got it working. Seems to be right in between what my two average.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> I really am getting tired of the PTS wallet. Every time I open it it does not sync.
> 
> What is the fix for this?
> 
> All the debugg address do not work and either does .bat


Arre you launching it with that edited .abt file to include:

"protoshares-qt.exe -connect=cryptoseed.cloudapp.net:80"?

You need to run this bat file, which opens up the wallet, then you can close that command window once the wallet is open.


----------



## kzim9

That's how I usually do it but now it won't work anymore


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Arre you launching it with that edited .abt file to include:
> 
> "protoshares-qt.exe -connect=cryptoseed.cloudapp.net:80"?
> 
> You need to run this bat file, which opens up the wallet, then you can close that command window once the wallet is open.


Hmm. The only thing I ever did was add those server IPs to it. I run it off the same .exe that it came with without an issue.


----------



## $ilent

strange, mine works fine everytime I open my wallet using this method and im same boat as you, it never used to sync until I did this. Double checked your bat file to make sure no mistakes in it?


----------



## BulletSponge

I can't get both GPU's to mine together anymore unless sli is enabled. When sli is not enabled and I have the .bat set to run both GPU's (-t 2) I get this. Is one of my 670's dying on me?


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S197Mach1*
> 
> Does anyone have a better pts to btc exchange that they use? Bter is being extremely sketch.


Mine still hasn't shown up either.


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> strange, mine works fine everytime I open my wallet using this method and im same boat as you, it never used to sync until I did this. Double checked your bat file to make sure no mistakes in it?


I even deleted the old one and made a new one......


----------



## S197Mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csimon*
> 
> Mine still hasn't shown up either.


Yeah mine was working fine then stopped and I saw a message about my address changing with no further details so I'm done with bter I just switched to coins-e


----------



## S197Mach1

Arcuda was about 200cpm lower on my 780ti than .3 I'm running about 1700cpm just on my 780ti.


----------



## theilya

going to give it 24-48 hours if PTS doesnt show up in BTER might as well switch


----------



## S197Mach1

Only thing I don't like about coins-e is it doesn't display to well on an iPad.


----------



## Caldeio

Sapphire Dual-X R9 280X Battlefield 4 Edition-449
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8744512&CatId=7387
or
Sapphire Radeon R9 280X VAPOR-X -459
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8573334&CatId=7387 No BF4 though (assuming digital download right?)

How are these cards for mining? Gf said get whatever lol

Also thinking of a Corsair RM650 power supply, off tigerdirect as well..thoughts? I might add another GFX card down the line, but I don't want to pay more than 120 for a PSU.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8744512&CatId=7387
> or
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8573334&CatId=7387 No BF4 though (assuming digital download right?)
> How are these cards for mining? Gf said get whatever lol
> 
> Also thinking of a Corsair RM650 power supply, off tigerdirect as well..thoughts? I might add another GFX card down the line, but I don't want to pay more than 120 for a PSU.


Not sure if youve sent the rught link, both show about 12 cards and the decent ones are all overpriced. Almost $400 for a 7870, that must be a joke.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Fellows, how can i increase my 1600cpm on my 780ti i am using the tutorial software PtsGPUz0.3c
> 
> tried 0.4 got 1200
> 
> 1150Core
> 3625 memoru
> 
> 
> 
> Use arCUDAminer1.0c
Click to expand...

Oh man thanks been messing around with so many miners was using the first one when I went back to pts. Went from 1820 to 2060 cpm on my 780. Running at 1250/3500


----------



## kzim9

I can get those cards in Canada for $469. Tiger is the most expensive out all the etailers if you ask me.....


----------



## Caldeio

Sapphire Radeon R9 280X VAPOR-X -459
and the
Sapphire Dual-X R9 280X Battlefield 4 Edition-449


----------



## 316320

Well my 780s are on ebay, someone go buy em


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> I can get those cards in Canada for $469. Tiger is the most expensive out all the etailers if you ask me.....


There that price on newegg and amazon. Tigerdirect I can use my BTC. So I think the price is fine.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Sapphire Radeon R9 280X VAPOR-X -459
> and the
> Sapphire Dual-X R9 280X Battlefield 4 Edition-449


Neither, buy 3 of those 7850s instead for over 3500cpm.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thanks i did google search now once i found out arCUDAminer i managed to get about 1960cpm with 1150core and 3260memory


Damn. Mine is 1300/3800 and still only doing 1920cpm. Doesn't seem to be caused by too high of an overclock either, as lowering the clocks just lowers the collision-rate too.

No clue what the problem could be. I may just give up. Does yours run at a constant 99% load? Mine bounces between 95 and 99% on my Ti, but on my laptop, my 650m's stay at 99%. Same miner, same worker at ypool, same Win 8 OS


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Neither, buy 3 of those 7850s instead for over 3500cpm.


Can't? this the board I'll be using to mine with until I can upgrade it.


Unless I got pci risers, but then I dont have a case, or anywhere to put the cards and that doesn't seem safe at all.

I'll prolly go with the vapor-x, it looks more durable and has a backplate so it should bend under it's own weight too bad and last longer.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Well my 780s are on ebay, someone go buy em


Give me a price I can't refuse (sdgk621)


----------



## $ilent

Hm tough choice then. Those prices are shocking on tiger i gotta say.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Hm tough choice then. Those prices are shocking on tiger i gotta say.


Well there the same on newegg.com and ncix is super super expensive. Amazon.com uses tigerdirect as the lowest on the vapor-x and the dual-x is 499 so more expensive. At the begining of the day, I was looking at a 270x toxic so a 280x is a big improvement. I wish I could get a 290x, but it's so much 720$ :S

USD prices btw


----------



## kzim9

I am at a loss with this Wallet....POS....

Hopefully it connects tomorrow, I will just have to increase my auto payout because I don't know what will happen with a out-of-sync wallet....


----------



## $ilent

Hmm thats tough news, 280x is £245 here and 290x is undrr $650.

Funny thing one if the UK sites has a poeercolor 290 for sale but says in big letyers NOT FOR MINING!!. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> I am at a loss with this Wallet....POS....
> 
> Hopefully it connects tomorrow, I will just have to increase my auto payout because I don't know what will happen with a out-of-sync wallet....


You can change payout to 0 and it wont payout at all.









I left my wallet on for like a hour and when I came back it was updating. Since then it starts up right away. Worth a shot?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Hmm thats tough news, 280x is £245 here and 290x is undrr $650.
> 
> Funny thing one if the UK sites has a poeercolor 290 for sale but says in big letyers NOT FOR MINING!!. I wonder why that is?


245pounds is 400$ here. The 290x I'm seeing or 720 is the MSI version Gaming 4G


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Give me a price I can't refuse (sdgk621)


what you willing to pay?


----------



## kzim9

Been on for about 2hrs now.....lol

I am going to leave it on...


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Sapphire Dual-X R9 280X Battlefield 4 Edition-449
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8744512&CatId=7387
> or
> Sapphire Radeon R9 280X VAPOR-X -459
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8573334&CatId=7387 No BF4 though (assuming digital download right?)
> 
> How are these cards for mining? Gf said get whatever lol
> 
> Also thinking of a Corsair RM650 power supply, off tigerdirect as well..thoughts? I might add another GFX card down the line, but I don't want to pay more than 120 for a PSU.


I thought it's already been confirmed that 270s are the way to go? That cost more than twice as much as a 270 but doesn't get twice as much cpm.

Edit: I see your predicament. Still would say just go for the risers and lay them down on or around your case. Unless you really have a hazardous house.


----------



## drka0tic

Hey guys... Does anyone know the minimum system memory required to run the miner?

I installed my 680 in an old nforce4 rig with 1GB of ram.

I get the following error:

cudaMalloc failed 3.4

Am I safe with an additional 1GB? The board uses DDR and can accomodate 4GB max.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I thought it's already been confirmed that 270s are the way to go? That cost more than twice as much as a 270 but doesn't get twice as much cpm.


They sure are...well if they perform like a 7870 does (I think they do). Over 1600CPM from 1 card. 2 of those bad boys will outperform a r9 290x for 2/3 of the price.

Back to mining can anyone think why its not advisable to mine on the powercolor r9 290x? All i can think of is the vrms arent cooled or something...but I have a 7850 that doesnt have any vrm or memory cooling and the vrms dont go over 55C anyway.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I thought it's already been confirmed that 270s are the way to go? That cost more than twice as much as a 270 but doesn't get twice as much cpm.
> 
> Edit: I see your predicament. Still would say just go for the risers and lay them down on or around your case. Unless you really have a hazardous house.


So a 270x gets better mining/price ratio on even the newest OpenCl miner? Is this for other coins too? I want the best I can afford and have no problems saving money


----------



## Outcasst

The wallet sucks, they charge to make withdrawals... 0.01 PTS per transaction. Not a lot, but a charge none the less.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Hey guys... Does anyone know the minimum system memory required to run the miner?
> 
> I installed my 680 in an old nforce4 rig with 1GB of ram.
> 
> I get the following error:
> 
> cudaMalloc failed 3.4
> 
> Am I safe with an additional 1GB? The board uses DDR and can accomodate 4GB max.


I just checked and with only my gtx 670 mining my pc uses 1.5GB ram on windows 7. Nothing else running apart from the wallet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> So a 270x gets better mining/price ratio on even the newest OpenCl miner? Is this for other coins too? I want the best I can afford and have no problems saving money


The problem with the 270x is it costs more, uses 20% more power than the 270, and the only difference is stock clocks (900mhz on the 270 vs 1000mhz on the 270x).


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> what you willing to pay?


$400 is the going price, but if you give me a better deal, may be we can talk....

Better than dumping $35 worth of fees to fleabay....


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> The problem with the 270x is it costs more, uses 20% more power than the 270, and the only difference is stock clocks (900mhz on the 270 vs 1000mhz on the 270x).


Yup, that's why I picked up one of the Gigabyte windforce 270 for $200. Seems like it should handle OCs pretty well.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yup, that's why I picked up one of the Gigabyte windforce 270 for $200. Seems like it should handle OCs pretty well.


It makes more sense to buy the cheaper 270 and overclock it to the moon.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I just checked and with only my gtx 670 mining my pc uses 1.5GB ram on windows 7. Nothing else running apart from the wallet.
> The problem with the 270x is it costs more, uses 20% more power than the 270, and the only difference is stock clocks (900mhz on the 270 vs 1000mhz on the 270x).


1.5gb? I'll be mining with 2gb memory cool

Hmm so a 7870 is like a 270x? So a XFX FX-787A-CNFC 7870 is the better deal?


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I just checked and with only my gtx 670 mining my pc uses 1.5GB ram on windows 7. Nothing else running apart from the wallet.
> The problem with the 270x is it costs more, uses 20% more power than the 270, and the only difference is stock clocks (900mhz on the 270 vs 1000mhz on the 270x).


^ This, and they're not guaranteed to get any higher mem clocks on OC, or mine any faster. The reason I got 270Xs when I did is because they were available and I got them for a very small difference over the 270s. My next purchase, possibly tonight still, lol







, is going to be 6 270s.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> It makes more sense to buy the cheaper 270 and overclock it to the moon.


You know I was talking about the 270 (non-x) right?

Are they even selling for under $200 at all? I thought $200 price was the current reference card price point actually. For example on the egg when I search "r9 270" and sort by cheapest, $210 is the lowest listed.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 1.5gb? I'll be mining with 2gb memory cool
> 
> Hmm so a 7870 is like a 270x? So a XFX FX-787A-CNFC 7870 is the better deal?


I believe they are virtually the same yeah. I have the XFX Double D FX-787A-CDFC, overclocked to 1200/1400 and it gets just over 1600cpm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> You know I was talking about the 270 (non-x) right?
> 
> Are they even selling for under $200 at all? I thought $200 price was the current reference card price point actually. For example on the egg when I search "r9 270" and sort by cheapest, $210 is the lowest listed.


Yeah, I was posting that about overclocking to the moon to caldeio.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I believe they are virtually the same yeah. I have the XFX Double D FX-787A-CDFC, overclocked to 1200/1400 and it gets just over 1600cpm.
> Yeah, I was posting that about overclocking to the moon to caldeio.


Gotcha. Missed that it was an agreeance post.


----------



## theilya

whats the power draw for 270 and 270x?

kicking myself for not getting a 1200 PSU

I got 4x 270x coming and I was thinking of adding 2x 270s, but I got 1000w PSU


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> They sure are...well if they perform like a 7870 does (I think they do). Over 1600CPM from 1 card. 2 of those bad boys will outperform a r9 290x for 2/3 of the price.
> 
> Back to mining can anyone think why its not advisable to mine on the powercolor r9 290x? All i can think of is the vrms arent cooled or something...but I have a 7850 that doesnt have any vrm or memory cooling and the vrms dont go over 55C anyway.


I don't trust the name....lol


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> whats the power draw for 270 and 270x?
> 
> kicking myself for not getting a 1200 PSU
> 
> I got 4x 270x coming and I was thinking of adding 2x 270s, but I got 1000w PSU


Next to nothing..I think 150w was what I measured the rig whilst mining. I can check tomorrow for you if you like.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> I don't trust the name....lol


Which name, powercolor?


----------



## Caldeio

Hmm looks like the 7850 is more like a 270 and the 7870 is a 270x. It's down to the double-d XFX 7850 or the Sapphire 270x Toxix again. I'm kinda limited in GPU choices since I want to use my BTC to buy them. Ok how about this, if me mining fails and I have to use this pc as a gamer, which is better? i know the 280x is like a reference, but slower than my gtx770.

Ok maybe a simpler question. Corsair RM650 or is there a better PSU on tiger direct I can get?

Here's the item number's for the GPU's
P450-7873 7850 double d
RLH-102014198 270x toxic


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> $400 is the going price, but if you give me a better deal, may be we can talk....
> 
> Better than dumping $35 worth of fees to fleabay....


just had one sell for $435


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Hmm looks like the 7850 is more like a 270 and the 7870 is a 270x. It's down to the double-d XFX 7850 or the Sapphire 270x Toxix again. I'm kinda limited in GPU choices since I want to use my BTC to buy them. Ok how about this, if me mining fails and I have to use this pc as a gamer, which is better? i know the 280x is like a reference, but slower than my gtx770.
> 
> Ok maybe a simpler question. Corsair RM650 or is there a better PSU on tiger direct I can get?


Not really, this is how they compare:

The Radeon HD 7850 has a core clock frequency of 860 MHz and a GDDR5 memory speed of 1200 MHz. It also uses a 256-bit memory bus, and uses a 28 nm design. It is comprised of *1024 SPUs, 64 Texture Address Units, and 32 Raster Operation Units*.

Compare all that to the Radeon R9 270, which has core clock speeds of 900 MHz on the GPU, and 1400 MHz on the 2048 MB of GDDR5 memory. It features *1280 SPUs as well as 80 TAUs and 32 Rasterization Operator Units.
*
Taken from hwcompare *http://www.hwcompare.com/16574/radeon-hd-7850-vs-radeon-r9-270/*.

Whereas 7870 vs 270:

The Radeon HD 7870 has a GPU core speed of 1000 MHz, and the 2048 MB of GDDR5 memory is set to run at 1200 MHz through a 256-bit bus. It also is made up of *1280 Stream Processors, 80 TAUs, and 32 ROPs.*

Compare all that to the Radeon R9 270, which features core clock speeds of 900 MHz on the GPU, and 1400 MHz on the 2048 MB of GDDR5 RAM. It features *1280 SPUs as well as 80 TAUs and 32 Rasterization Operator Units.*

Just faster memory on the r9 270.


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> .Which name, powercolor?


Ya Powercolor the brand. I guess I just like to stick to the major manufactures.

Hence why I have 6 Asus 270's coming my way......

My guess they cheaped out on something. Caps or VRM's would be my guess.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Next to nothing..I think 150w was what I measured the rig whilst mining. I can check tomorrow for you if you like.
> Which name, powercolor?


yeah, please.

If 270 pulls 150 and 270x 170 I should be able to run it on 1k gold standard PSU


----------



## lightsout

Prices on newegg for these cards are rising. Basically all amd cards, when you go to the product page the price is higher.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> yeah, please.
> 
> If 270 pulls 150 and 270x 170 I should be able to run it on 1k gold standard PSU


Well I say I will check, I have a 7870 Ghz that I can check for you. Sorry, I dont have a r9 270/270x.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Prices on newegg for these cards are rising. Basically all amd cards, when you go to the product page the price is higher.


It's up and down. I bought that 270 for $210 on newegg around the middle of last week. I saw it go up to $230 a day or two ago. Now it's back to $210.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> yeah, please.
> 
> If 270 pulls 150 and 270x 170 I should be able to run it on 1k gold standard PSU


If it's gold rated then you're probably gravy. Most of the gold rated PSUs I have seen tested actually handle a decent amount more than what they are rated for.


----------



## drka0tic

I'm getting 210W system draw when one 270X is mining, 340W when both are mining.


----------



## kzim9

Any CPM bonus to run the miner in Linux?

My new dedicated miner will most likely just run on linux on a flash drive.....


----------



## $ilent

@kzim9

I think I may have a possible fix for you for that PTS wallet. I just closed my wallet and tried opening it using my .bat file which has been working for ages and it started saying no block available, cant sync.

I opened up the debug console and typed in all the commands:
addnode cryptoseed.cloudapp.net add
addnode 162.243.67.4 add
addnode 162.243.54.126 add
addnode 37.139.29.236 add
addnode 64.90.183.137 add
addnode 180.183.205.118 add

One by one, pressing enter after each one. It started syncing after doing this, so I dunno you might wanna give it a try. For some reason the .bat file stopped working...


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well I say I will check, I have a 7870 Ghz that I can check for you. Sorry, I dont have a r9 270/270x.


Will you please?

Looks like the 7870 is 300mhz slower on the memory and 100mhz slower on the clock. 270x is 12 inches long. 7870 is 91/2 i think. 3 fans vs 1.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Will you please?
> 
> Looks like the 7870 is 300mhz slower on the memory and 100mhz slower on the clock. 270x is 12 inches long. 7870 is 91/2 i think. 3 fans vs 1.


I will check.

Where are you looking for that comparison?

The Radeon HD 7870 comes with a core clock frequency of 1000 MHz and a GDDR5 memory frequency of 1200 MHz. It also uses a 256-bit bus, and uses a 28 nm design. It features 1280 SPUs, 80 Texture Address Units, and 32 ROPs.

Compare those specifications to the Radeon R9 270X, which comes with core speeds of *1000 MHz on the GPU, and 1400 MHz on the 2048 MB of GDDR5 memory*. It features 1280 SPUs along with 80 TAUs and 32 ROPs.

Compare all that to the Radeon R9 270, which features core clock speeds of *900 MHz on the GPU, and 1400 MHz on the 2048 MB of GDDR5 RAM*. It features 1280 SPUs as well as 80 TAUs and 32 Rasterization Operator Units.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> I am at a loss with this Wallet....POS....
> 
> Hopefully it connects tomorrow, I will just have to increase my auto payout because I don't know what will happen with a out-of-sync wallet....


Have you tried closing and reopening it? Usually works for me.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I will check.
> 
> Where are you looking for that comparison?
> 
> The Radeon HD 7870 comes with a core clock frequency of 1000 MHz and a GDDR5 memory frequency of 1200 MHz. It also uses a 256-bit bus, and uses a 28 nm design. It features 1280 SPUs, 80 Texture Address Units, and 32 ROPs.
> 
> Compare those specifications to the Radeon R9 270X, which comes with core speeds of *1000 MHz on the GPU, and 1400 MHz on the 2048 MB of GDDR5 memory*. It features 1280 SPUs along with 80 TAUs and 32 ROPs.
> 
> Compare all that to the Radeon R9 270, which features core clock speeds of *900 MHz on the GPU, and 1400 MHz on the 2048 MB of GDDR5 RAM*. It features 1280 SPUs as well as 80 TAUs and 32 Rasterization Operator Units.


XFX Double D 7870 vs sapphire toxic 270x. The 270x is faster-Core is 1100 and memory is 1500.


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Have you tried closing and reopening it? Usually works for me.


Many of times.....


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> XFX Double D 7870 vs sapphire toxic 270x. The 270x is faster-Core is 1100 and memory is 1500.


Lol, you didnt say it was a factory overclocked 270x you were talking about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Many of times.....


Did you try what I posted above?

Ive checked my 7870 Ghz power reading. Max watts ive seen is 144 watts at the wall during mining.

Specs:

E4500? intel dual core 775 cpu
generic dell mobo
generic 2gb ram
7870 Ghz @ 1200/1400, stock volt.
Seasonic G series 550 w psu.
1600 cpm.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Prices on newegg for these cards are rising. Basically all amd cards, when you go to the product page the price is higher.
> 
> 
> 
> It's up and down. I bought that 270 for $210 on newegg around the middle of last week. I saw it go up to $230 a day or two ago. Now it's back to $210.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> yeah, please.
> 
> If 270 pulls 150 and 270x 170 I should be able to run it on 1k gold standard PSU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's gold rated then you're probably gravy. Most of the gold rated PSUs I have seen tested actually handle a decent amount more than what they are rated for.
Click to expand...

But its not really, go to the product page and it shows the real price, the listing page of all the 270's show wrong prices.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125491
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> I'm getting 210W system draw when one 270X is mining, 340W when both are mining.


Really wow, sounds like a good 650 would be fine for 3 cards. Should be right at 500w


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Lol, you didnt say it was a factory overclocked 270x you were talking about.
> .


My bad







I thought cus those where the cards I was talking about. So now with the difference what do you think?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*


500w? Awesome looks like I'm for sure getting this Corsair RM650 PSU then, it's Gold and 109.99 and 89.99 after rebate.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> But its not really, go to the product page and it shows the real price, the listing page of all the 270's show wrong prices.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125491


I was on the product page earlier and it was in fact listed as $209.99. Like I said, up and down.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Any recent updates on miners for *NVIDIA* GPUs?

I've been out skiing for 3 days so im a little disconnected. Same setup as the OP from earlier this week.

I hate everybody here btw. Ive had no reason to go out and buy any new hardware for a few months now....until I read the last 100 or so posts on 270's


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Any recent updates on miners for *NVIDIA* GPUs?
> 
> I've been out skiing for 3 days so im a little disconnected. Same setup as the OP from earlier this week.
> 
> I hate everybody here btw. Ive had no reason to go out and buy any new hardware for a few months now....until I read the last 100 or so posts on 270's


Don't jump in too soon. PTS has been slowing down a bit. Being new to the mining game, I'm not sure how close the profitability will be in the future with other currencies.

Since I've already invested in one, I hope it's very plausible to continue to profit off of it. The doubt is what's keeping me from ordering a second or third one currently.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> My bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought cus those where the cards I was talking about. So now with the difference what do you think?


id get whichever is cheapest amongst 7870/270/270x.

You aint gonna get much higher than stock looking at online reviews for that sapphire toxic 270x, maybe 1150 core, and another 150mhz memory overclock. From what Dizz says memory overclock affects mining so its up to you. The toxic is like almost 30% more expensive than a normal r9 270 here, so do you think its worth it?

Personally id just grab a r9 270 if you can get it cheap enough, but if the price is the same then its obvious what to get.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Any recent updates on miners for *NVIDIA* GPUs?
> 
> I've been out skiing for 3 days so im a little disconnected. Same setup as the OP from earlier this week.
> 
> I hate everybody here btw. Ive had no reason to go out and buy any new hardware for a few months now....until I read the last 100 or so posts on 270's


LMAO, hate you too







Now go buy a few!

I haven't heard of a new cuda miner, but i'm out of the loop a bit too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> id get whichever is cheapest amongst 7870/270/270x.
> .


219.99+30$rebate for the 7870 and 269.99 for the 270x.
Well my choices are those two cards, either the XFX double-d 7870 or the sapphire 270x toxic. I gotta decide in the next couple hours for the card to get here in time for RieCoin.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> LMAO, hate you too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now go buy a few!
> 
> I haven't heard of a new cuda miner, but i'm out of the loop a bit too.


A new version of cuda launched on the 7th and then another today. It's the cudaminer though so it has nothing to do with PTS.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Any recent updates on miners for *NVIDIA* GPUs?
> 
> I've been out skiing for 3 days so im a little disconnected. Same setup as the OP from earlier this week.
> 
> I hate everybody here btw. Ive had no reason to go out and buy any new hardware for a few months now....until I read the last 100 or so posts on 270's


I think there has been a few posts in here about nvidia mining, someone mentioned getting around 2000cpm on their 780 with arcuda? miner.

That being said like Outlawed said be careful. I think a couple 270s id be comfortable to buy because lets face it, if mining suddenly dies you could always sell the gpus and likely make your money back. Its these people who go out and spend $1000's buying loads of gpus that are risking it big time, its bigger loss they stand to face if not only prices drop but difficulty rises too.

I think I worked it out with 3 270s bought it'd prob take just over a month ROI. They are looking like the best gpu to buy with the new updated miner in terms of how quick you can break even. In principle mind.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I think there has been a few posts in here about nvidia mining, someone mentioned getting around 2000cpm on their 780 with arcuda? miner.
> 
> That being said like Outlawed said be careful. I think a couple 270s id be comfortable to buy because lets face it, if mining suddenly dies you could always sell the gpus and likely make your money back. Its these people who go out and spend $1000's buying loads of gpus that are risking it big time, its bigger loss they stand to face if not only prices drop but difficulty rises too.
> 
> I think I worked it out with 3 270s bought it'd prob take just over a month ROI. They are looking like the best gpu to buy with the new updated miner in terms of how quick you can break even. In principle mind.


Gonna have to think about where to put the GPUs, espcially since I generally buy my PSUs with a fairly low overhead.

Maybe its time for a quick tour of microcenter tomorrow evening.


----------



## $ilent

Well fwiw I just tested my 7870 ghz which is pretty much a r9 270 and it measured 144w from the wall during mining.

A word of advice, dont go rushing out to buy stuff based on what you read here. Think it through! The PTS price could crash, difficulty might go through the roof, some annoying ASIC type miner is released and all of a sudden we're all up crap creek without a paddle. Some potential situations to consider.


----------



## 316320

Still got one more 780 on ebay some one buy it


----------



## Caldeio

Looks like the XFX 7870 wont even oc to 270x toxic levels..and the cooler isn't so good so it'll get really hot in the case i'm using. This is so confusing. I might just get the 7870 and see what happens.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Still got one more 780 on ebay some one buy it


Call it 200 and you got a deal!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Looks like the XFX 7870 wont even oc to 270x toxic levels..and the cooler isn't so good so it'll get really hot in the case i'm using. This is so confusing. I might just get the 7870 and see what happens.


I had mine in my pc for a few days, it surprisingly ran kinda cool. It stayed under 70c just with acceptable noise levels. The fans get annoying over like 50%. Also OC ability is random, that sapphire tocis didnt go past 1150mhz in the review I saw, but memory was higher.


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Any CPM bonus to run the miner in Linux?
> 
> My new dedicated miner will most likely just run on linux on a flash drive.....


been thinking about this as well. I got a 32gb drive I wanna load ubuntu onto and see what happens. but its been quite a few years since Ive even looked at ubuntu I wouldnt even know where to start to get mining started on it.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> been thinking about this as well. I got a 32gb drive I wanna load ubuntu onto and see what happens. but its been quite a few years since Ive even looked at ubuntu I wouldnt even know where to start to get mining started on it.


huge waste for a 32gb flash drive. Just use like a cheapo 4gb flash drive


----------



## fleetfeather

Gonna sell my Ti Classy, EVBot and mATX mobo.

Buying 4 270X's, some sort of decent ATX mobo, and a Air 540


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Gonna sell my Ti Classy, EVBot and mATX mobo.
> 
> Buying 4 270X's, some sort of decent ATX mobo, and a Air 540


Would it fit all those?


----------



## derpa

Damn.....270s are goin outta stock like the plague....I'm gonna have to do the 270Xs....boo


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Damn.....270s are goin outta stock like the plague....I'm gonna have to do the 270Xs....boo


i canceled my 4x 270x order and got 5x 270s.

going to measure power usage and see if I can fit 6th one on my 1k PSU

with new updated miner people are getting 1400-1500CPM per 270.

crazy considering I get 2k on 780.

6x 270 can potentially pull 9k CPM which is 3.1 PTS

~ROI is about 2 months for entire rig net of electricity cost


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Would it fit all those?


Hmmm, it should. Providing I buy 2-slot 270x's


----------



## MerkageTurk

Well well guys and girls hold you're horses; I believe this thread is dedicated to nVidia Cuda and I believe AMD does not support CUDA as of yet








keep it guys and girls; better to have knowledge from both sides to succeed and help each other out


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Would it fit all those?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hmmm, it should. Providing I buy 2-slot 270x's


Yeah 8 slots available.

Looks like a 7850 gets hash of 300-370, 270x 450-500 in litecoin mining and that's a good idea of general mining performance. I went with the 270x, I checked out a lot of reviews and that XFX 7850, has a very lame cooler. I went on that alone. The 270x Toxic looks beefy like my gtx770. Getting ready to buy now.


----------



## g94

I was away for two days while my system was mining. I made two PTS which released to bter, but bter never got them. Usually it only takes a minute. Bter also won't show me my PTS deposit link anymore. $20 gone.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yeah 8 slots available.
> 
> Looks like a 7850 gets hash of 300-370, 270x 450-500 in litecoin mining and that's a good idea of general mining performance. I went with the 270x, I checked out a lot of reviews and that XFX 7850, has a very lame cooler. I went on that alone. The 270x Toxic looks beefy like my gtx770. Getting ready to buy now.


how much you getting the toxic for?


----------



## theilya

Im thinking of sticking one 270 in my main rig with 2x 780s for additional mining...

going to test it out and see how it effects overall temps.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> how much you getting the toxic for?


270 on TigerDirect, I'm using bitcoins as payment.


----------



## lightsout

Yeah 270's are basically gone already. Pissing me off I can't buy until wednesday. Only ones left take two 6 pins which makes things a pain with psu selection.


----------



## S197Mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g94*
> 
> I was away for two days while my system was mining. I made two PTS which released to bter, but bter never got them. Usually it only takes a minute. Bter also won't show me my PTS deposit link anymore. $20 gone.


Yep same **** as me but I only lost one.


----------



## DizZz

*EVERYONE SEND YOUR PTS TO THE DOWNLOADED WALLET*

Bter is revamping their PTS deposit system at the moment.


----------



## Shogon

Stopped by 3 Fry's in the bay area, basically every amd card above a r9 270 was gone and loads of Nvidia cards on the shelves in all the stores. Managed to get a Diamond 280x ($430) and a Asus Direct CUii 270x ($210). Going to debate which one to keep, I want both though lol. Oh yeah, first AMD cards ever for me lol.


----------



## fleetfeather

Ill go for 270x Hawks. The Toxic cooler is thicker than 2-slot.


----------



## S197Mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> *EVERYONE SEND YOUR PTS TO THE DOWNLOADED WALLET*
> 
> Bter is revamping their PTS deposit system at the moment.


How do you know. I can't find any amplifying info on the website?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S197Mach1*
> 
> How do you know. I can't find any amplifying info on the website?


I talked to their support team and when you click on *Deposit PTS* it says:

"Your PTS deposit address will be changed soon."


----------



## S197Mach1

I'm glad they got back to you =x. Yes that one statement with no announcements or extra details leaves a lot to the imagination.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Stopped by 3 Fry's in the bay area, basically every amd card above a r9 270 was gone and loads of Nvidia cards on the shelves in all the stores.


Is it not usually like this? And if not, why now?

AMD has always been the leader in mining so hasn't their inventory always been hard to come by? I'm new to actually being in the loop but what exactly has changed to make people start stockpiling cards even more? More publicity on cryptocurrency? Maybe it has to do with CPU only algorithms being finally broken into on GPUs? Although the only two I know about are Max and PTS.

I'm just hoping this isn't directly related to PTS. I don't want insane difficulties or a market crash.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Stopped by 3 Fry's in the bay area, basically every amd card above a r9 270 was gone and loads of Nvidia cards on the shelves in all the stores.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get this. AMD has always been the leader in mining so hasn't this always been the case? I'm new to actually being in the loop but what exactly has changed to make people start stockpiling cards even more? More publicity on cryptocurrency? Maybe it has to do with CPU only algorithms being finally broken into on GPUs? Although the only two I know about are Max and PTS.
> 
> I'm just hoping this isn't directly related to PTS. I don't want insane difficulties or a market crash.
Click to expand...

I think people recently turned to 270's realizing they are pretty good for mining.


----------



## derpa

All the 270s around me were out of stock







Ended up ordering 2 more 270Xs. I figure I'll build the 6 card rig with the 2 new ones and the 4 I already have and get it dialed in, make sure the market doesn't tank, then work on another one. Oh well. The new miner for the AMD cards is working great!


----------



## wholeeo

Built up a new baby today, should be adding my 290x's and another PSU to this once I figure out which risers to buy.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Built up a new baby today, should be adding my 290x's and another PSU to this once I figure out which risers to buy.


Why do people do open rigs like this?

Ended up getting the Sapphire 270x Toxic and a Corsair TX750v2 PSU.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Why do people do open rigs like this?
> 
> Ended up getting the Sapphire 270x Toxic and a Corsair TX750v2 PSU.


How else are you going to plug 5-6 cards to one motherboard?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Why do people do open rigs like this?
> 
> Ended up getting the Sapphire 270x Toxic and a Corsair TX750v2 PSU.


That's the only way to fit 6 cards and it gives the cards more air flow which makes them cooler and run quieter.


----------



## ghostrider85

I think nvidia users should create another thread, this thread is overtaken by amd users. This thread is about CUDA but it's all filled up with amd stuff.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> I think nvidia users should create another thread, this thread is overtaken by amd users.


I use both.....


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Why do people do open rigs like this?
> 
> Ended up getting the Sapphire 270x Toxic and a Corsair TX750v2 PSU.


That's how you setup mining rigs man (maybe a little more professional granted







). You have multiple hefty GPUs pushing out massive amounts of heat. You do NOT want to enclose them in a case unless you have to. Google image "mining rigs".

That's the whole point of pci-e risers.

Congrats on the buy.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> That's how you setup mining rigs man *(maybe a little more professional granted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).* You have multiple hefty GPUs pushing out massive amounts of heat. You do NOT want to enclose them in a case unless you have to. Google image "mining rigs".
> 
> That's the whole point of pci-e risers.
> 
> Congrats on the buy.


Hey now! That's a rough draft..







Thing is in my unfinished basement that looks like something out of Amnesia so no need for pretty though I will spice it up eventually,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> I think nvidia users should create another thread, this thread is overtaken by amd users. This thread is about CUDA but it's all filled up with amd stuff.


When Dizzz made the thread Nvidia cards were pretty much on top for this type of mining and other coins was more profitable to AMD users. That eventually changed. I'm sure this also sparked interest in mining for a lot of us Nvidia users which naturally had us looking at other options. Not sure why both AMD & Nvidia users can't coincide and converse in the same thread. It's actually nice to have a thread like this where there's no ridiculous flame bait from both sides.


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> huge waste for a 32gb flash drive. Just use like a cheapo 4gb flash drive


Im using my 8gb for something else and I aint got anything going on with this right now. I kinda wanna format it as NTFS and load it as an actual drive instead of fat32. having it ask me if I wanna install it or run as live each time is annoying


----------



## S197Mach1

Bter actually just emailed me back and said my request is being processed. Progress maybe.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Hey now! That's a rough draft..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is in my unfinished basement that looks like something out of Amnesia so no need for pretty though I will spice it up eventually,


I wasn't hating on you, trust me. Just trying to express that IS in fact how it's done.

Honestly I think that was brilliant. As soon as I saw it I knew what I would be looking for at walmart/target if/when I ever setup a dedicated mining rig.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I wasn't hating on you, trust me. Just trying to express that IS in fact how it's done.
> 
> Honestly I think that was brilliant. As soon as I saw it I knew what I would be looking for at walmart/target if/when I ever setup a dedicated mining rig.


As soon as I seen the pictures of that one rig a few pages back I got up and went to Lowes which happens to be right next to Micro Center.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I wasn't hating on you, trust me. Just trying to express that IS in fact how it's done.
> 
> Honestly I think that was brilliant. As soon as I saw it I knew what I would be looking for at walmart/target if/when I ever setup a dedicated mining rig.




if youre good with wood you can make something like this


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> As soon as I seen the pictures of that one rig a few pages back I got up and went to Lowes which happens to be right next to Micro Center.


Hahahaha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *if youre good with wood* you can make something like this


must...resist....That's what she said!

But yea that's awesome and extremely clean looking. I don't have any woodworking tools, otherwise I would look into that. Again that's if I ever build a dedicated mining rig.


----------



## 316320

Well just bought 7 r9 270s windforce edition


----------



## theilya

lol good one


----------



## S197Mach1

Yvg1900 has a new version of CPU miner up

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jvp4wwek8jpohj7/RlW6hzYqTz


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S197Mach1*
> 
> Yvg1900 has a new version of CPU miner up
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jvp4wwek8jpohj7/RlW6hzYqTz


Yup it's also posted in the OP as well for future reference:

https://mega.co.nz/#F!h0tkXSxZ!f62uoUXogkxQmP2xO8Ib-g


----------



## Caldeio

Well I only saw the two cards there, all these mining rigs and all that power makes me jealous









I next day mailed my order. Should be here tues, I'll be able to put it together just in time for RieCoin







Anyone one else joining me?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Well I only saw the two cards there, all these mining rigs and all that power makes me jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I next day mailed my order. Should be here tues, I'll be able to put it together just in time for RieCoin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone one else joining me?


I may have to take the day off or set up remote control for my rig, but I'll def be joining you either way.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yup it's also posted in the OP as well for future reference:
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#F!h0tkXSxZ!f62uoUXogkxQmP2xO8Ib-g


damn, my CPU CPM doubled
from 390 to 800


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Is it not usually like this? And if not, why now?
> 
> AMD has always been the leader in mining so hasn't their inventory always been hard to come by? I'm new to actually being in the loop but what exactly has changed to make people start stockpiling cards even more? More publicity on cryptocurrency? Maybe it has to do with CPU only algorithms being finally broken into on GPUs? Although the only two I know about are Max and PTS.
> 
> I'm just hoping this isn't directly related to PTS. I don't want insane difficulties or a market crash.


I'm not sure if it has been like that long, but I consider myself lucky to of found both of these cards seeing as there was literally nothing from amd. Plenty of 250s and lower, lots of 760s-780ti's. There was 1 Diamond 280X left for $430 at the CampbelI store when I left. I doubt it is due to PTS a lone, most likely LTC or doge and other coins from those few people who know how to mine and take 4+ cards. Most of the population haven't a clue what mining is, also the value of PTS has actually gone up. Lowest I've seen it the past 3 days was around $9.50, last I checked was close to $11. Hoping the value goes up more by the end of the month near my time of cashing in. Cover those electricity costs lol.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> damn, my CPU CPM doubled
> from 390 to 800


Edit: too much GPU mining. Forgot to add the conf file in the mix.

How are you getting such high CPM. I'm only at ~450cpm With a 3930k. I should be using the last one, "sandybridge" right?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Hmm haven't messed with CPU mining. Thought I would try it out. I'm using the very last one "sandybridge" (for 3930k) and my bat startup is as follows...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> threads = 11
> mining-params = pts:av=0&m=1024
> mine = xpt2://0ut1awed.pts_3:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
> compact-stats = 1
> print-timestamps = 0
> 
> But it closes immediately as it starts, like it literally blinks open then closed on my screen. Any suggestions?


Did you copy over your "yam-pts.cfg" file as well?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Hmm haven't messed with CPU mining. Thought I would try it out. I'm using the very last one "sandybridge" (for 3930k) and my bat startup is as follows...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> threads = 11
> mining-params = pts:av=0&m=1024
> mine = xpt2://0ut1awed.pts_3:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
> compact-stats = 1
> print-timestamps = 0
> 
> But it closes immediately as it starts, like it literally blinks open then closed on my screen. Any suggestions?


Try 10 threads instead of 11, also if you don't have enough memory try 512 instead of 1024. I'm going to test that new CPU miner on my 4820k.


----------



## SDMODNoob

I am also a bit confused on CPU mining as well. If you want to do CPU + GPU mining you need to leave some threads to feed the GPU correct? So running a 4960x I should have threads = 10 and leave 2 for my sli titans? I am also not sure what this warning message is when launching the miner that says "Protoshares memory block for thread # allocated in non-hugepages memory - thread performance may degrade". I understand that it mines 32 shares for the developer before it counts for your own correct, is it everytime you start the program that it mines 32 shares? Also is there a preference to which one you start out first to not hinder the performance of the other miner? GPU first or CPU first? Thanks guys for all the great info and research so far.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Did you copy over your "yam-pts.cfg" file as well?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Try 10 threads instead of 11, also if you don't have enough memory try 512 instead of 1024. I'm going to test that new CPU miner on my 4820k.


Figured it out and edited in above. Thanks for the replies though.

I feel as if something funky is going on because of the random "?' that seems to pop up next to the CPM sporadically.

Also if someone with a non enthusiast CPU is getting 800cpm, shouldn't I be above that on my 3930k? Is the very last file listed as "sandybridge" the correct one for me?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if youre good with wood you can make something like this


FTFY


----------



## theilya

im using 4770k
haswell miner
1024 memory
6 threads


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> im using 4770k
> haswell miner
> 1024 memory
> 6 threads


Are you getting those random "?" next to CPM?

Also Can I get a link to the official thread for the yam miner?


----------



## Caldeio

Its autotune, once it finishes look at the AV= and then put that in your config file and it wont do it again.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> im using 4770k
> haswell miner
> 1024 memory
> 6 threads


Screenshot of your cpm?? Not saying your lying thats just a huge increase. On an 8 core opteron I went from 120 to 140. But thats using the generic, maybe the haswell got super optimized? I'll have to give it a try on my 3570k in a little bit.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Its autotune, once it finishes look at the AV= and then put that in your config file and it wont do it again.


Added it to the params. Ran it again...



Edit: well looks like it stopped doing it after running a bit but now my cpm is 430 instead of 550.

Also any idea why this pops up at the start whenever I run it?


----------



## theilya




----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dang thats great. Can you share your bat file please? Would appreciate it.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Added it to the params. Ran it again...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: well looks like it stopped doing it after running a bit but now my cpm is 430 instead of 550.
> 
> Also any idea why this pops up at the start whenever I run it?


Did you let it run though all 30 or so AV's? or did you just pick that number 4 at random? When I did autotune it rans though the AV's 3 times and then picked one the best one. That error happened to me too. I couldn't fix it.


----------



## theilya

here you go

threads = 6
mining-params = pts:av=0&m=1024
mine = xpt2h://username[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
compact-stats = 1
print-timestamps = 0


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> here you go
> 
> threads = 6
> mining-params = pts:av=0&m=1024
> mine = xpt2h://username[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
> compact-stats = 1
> print-timestamps = 0


Is that your config file? How do you actually launch the miner?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Did you let it run though all 30 or so AV's? or did you just pick that number 4 at random? When I did autotune it rans though the AV's 3 times and then picked one the best one. That error happened to me too. I couldn't fix it.


Gotcha. I didn't realize that's what needed to be done. I'll let it do its thing for a bit. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is that your config file? How do you actually launch the miner?


It's in the video in the OP. You simply add the conf file to the same directory as the .exe then create a bat file that looks like so...

Code:



Code:


yam.exe --config yam-pts.cfg


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Did you let it run though all 30 or so AV's? or did you just pick that number 4 at random? When I did autotune it rans though the AV's 3 times and then picked one the best one. That error happened to me too. I couldn't fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha. I didn't realize that's what needed to be done. I'll let it do its thing for a bit. Thanks.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is that your config file? How do you actually launch the miner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in the video in the OP. You simply add the conf file to the same directory as the .exe then create a bat file that looks like so...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> yam.exe --config yam-pts.cfg
Click to expand...

My bad I just have the settings in a bat file. Guess its the same deal.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> My bad I just have the settings in a bat file. Guess its the same deal.


Don't worry I did the same thing at first (check a few post back lol). Yea your conf file is where you change everything. That bat file is just to startup the program and call that conf file at the same time.


----------



## Shogon

Now I see how and why AMD is so good for mining in general. 270x is making me 1500 CPM, PTS load is only 100 Watts or so, for a total system draw of 205W at stock speeds.

I'm wanting to try out the 280x to see what the CPM/ wattage is but I might go and visit the Fry's in Sac town tomorrow and snag another Asus 270x possibly. This direct cu2 is nice and super quiet at 50% fan speed, its at 55C same with the VRMs lol. How much does a 280x make with the latest miner? I wonder if it makes over 2600 CPM.

Outlawed my 3970x would only make about 350 CPM on the old CPU miner at 4.9, 4820k at 4.0 makes around 200. Problem with the 6 core is it sucks down the same amount of power as a video card, for a lot less CPM.


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Now I see how and why AMD is so good for mining in general. 270x is making me 1500 CPM, PTS load is only 100 Watts or so, for a total system draw of 205W at stock speeds.
> 
> I'm wanting to try out the 280x to see what the CPM/ wattage is but I might go and visit the Fry's in Sac town tomorrow and snag another Asus 270x possibly. This direct cu2 is nice and super quiet at 50% fan speed, its at 55C same with the VRMs lol. How much does a 280x make with the latest miner? I wonder if it makes over 2600 CPM.
> 
> Outlawed my 3970x would only make about 350 CPM on the old CPU miner at 4.9, 4820k at 4.0 makes around 200. Problem with the 6 core is it sucks down the same amount of power as a video card, for a lot less CPM.


yeah 280x can do 2600cpm. mine does 2679cpm lol. i think it could do 2800 if oced. weird thing is my oced 7950 can also do 2650cpm for a lot less price. i dunno about its power consumption though.


----------



## fleetfeather

Wow nup stuff the 270x purchase. Gonna try track down a pair of 7990's here in Aus where prices aren't stupid.

A pair of 7990's should pull 10k CPM. Ill put em under water and stuff em in my matx rig


----------



## Outlawed

I asked this before but does anyone have a link to the official thread for the yam miner ( would imagine it's on bitshares/bitalk)? I would like to look into optimization some more. I would also like the github address so I can throw this on my azure servers as well.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I asked this before but does anyone have a link to the official thread for the yam miner ( would imagine it's on bitshares/bitalk)? I would like to look into optimization some more. I would also like the github address so I can throw this on my azure servers as well.


Don't have that sorry, I do have it on my azure server. Those cpu's are pretty weak. Getting 140cpm on the 8 cores and 70cpm on the 4 core. Using all 20 cores. 3 threads on my OC'd 3570k gets 10 cpm less than 16 cores on the azure, lol.

Running it anyways though. Just using the generic miner. Probably not very optimized.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Don't have that sorry, I do have it on my azure server. Those cpu's are pretty weak. Getting 140cpm on the 8 cores and 70cpm on the 4 core. Using all 20 cores. 3 threads on my OC'd 3570k gets 10 cpm less than 16 cores on the azure, lol.
> 
> Running it anyways though. Just using the generic miner. Probably not very optimized.


Yea, but it's free so whatever.







I'll let it add the little bit extra, even if it is a very very small little bit. I'm only getting 90cpm on the 8 cores and 50cpm on the 4 core with what I'm using now.

Just was told in chat over on ypool that there is no github for it. I was suggested to use wget to install it on the server via the dropbox link. Not really sure how to do that. I've only started to dig into linux and terminal commands within the past month or two. Suggestions?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Don't have that sorry, I do have it on my azure server. Those cpu's are pretty weak. Getting 140cpm on the 8 cores and 70cpm on the 4 core. Using all 20 cores. 3 threads on my OC'd 3570k gets 10 cpm less than 16 cores on the azure, lol.
> 
> Running it anyways though. Just using the generic miner. Probably not very optimized.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but it's free so whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let it add the little bit extra, even if it is a very very small little bit. I'm only getting 90cpm on the 8 cores and 50cpm on the 4 core with what I'm using now.
> 
> Just was told in chat over on ypool that there is no github for it. I was suggested to use wget to install it on the server via the dropbox link. Not really sure how to do that. I've only started to dig into linux and terminal commands within the past month or two. Suggestions?
Click to expand...

Oh shoot you made a linux server? You can delte them at any time and make a new virtual machine. I have three, had to delete the first three becuase I forgot the login lol. Don't think it affected my credits. All mine run windows server 2008.

I just went to dropbox and copied over my bat file. Your right free is free, with my cpu and those cpu's on top of the 780 I'm now just under a pts a day.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh shoot you made a linux server? You can delte them at any time and make a new virtual machine. I have three, had to delete the first three becuase I forgot the login lol. Don't think it affected my credits. All mine run windows server 2008.
> 
> I just went to dropbox and copied over my bat file. Your right free is free, with my cpu and those cpu's on top of the 780 I'm now just under a pts a day.


Oh yea, linux is where it's at. Much better for CPU mining from my understanding. I honestly can say after using nothing but linux mint on my laptop for the past two months, I freaking dig it. I actually quite enjoy learning my way around the terminal. Not to mention it runs SOOO much faster than W7 on this ancient laptop from 2008.

I've setup probably about 5 different miners via ssh in ubuntu over the past few days but they have all been via github. I'm just not really sure how to use the wget command to install the yam miner.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh shoot you made a linux server? You can delte them at any time and make a new virtual machine. I have three, had to delete the first three becuase I forgot the login lol. Don't think it affected my credits. All mine run windows server 2008.
> 
> I just went to dropbox and copied over my bat file. Your right free is free, with my cpu and those cpu's on top of the 780 I'm now just under a pts a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, linux is where it's at. Much better for CPU mining from my understanding. I honestly can say after using nothing but linux mint on my laptop for the past two months, I freaking dig it. I actually quite enjoy learning my way around the terminal.
Click to expand...

Good for you, always wanted to learn it, do note that I am getting 140cpm over your 90, was 120 before this new miner update.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Good for you, always wanted to learn it, do note that I am getting 140cpm over your 90, was 120 before this new miner update.


I'm not using the yam miner. It was the one directly linked from the offical PTS site so it's probably pretty lousy in comparison. It's also directly tied to beeeeer.org, no external pool support. Was the only thing I could seem to find at the time.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Good for you, always wanted to learn it, do note that I am getting 140cpm over your 90, was 120 before this new miner update.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not using the yam miner. It was the one directly linked from the PTS site so it's probably pretty lousy in comparison.
Click to expand...

Ahh I see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> I'm getting 210W system draw when one 270X is mining, 340W when both are mining.


So then what do you guys think? Looks like a 750w could handle 4 270's. Maybe better to get an 800w? Trying to keep my budget tight.


----------



## wholeeo

Bter is ridiculous, an entire day to fix their issue? I think they are singlehandedly dropping PTS's value.


----------



## lester007

I feel my i7 4930k is trash,only doing 350cpm @ 11thread 4.8ghz oh well whatever


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> yeah 280x can do 2600cpm. mine does 2679cpm lol. i think it could do 2800 if oced. weird thing is my oced 7950 can also do 2650cpm for a lot less price. i dunno about its power consumption though.


Wow.... That's really close to what my 690 makes, equals it at stock speeds. How many watts is it pulling by chance? Meh I'm going to take the 270x out and find out







. 7950s are expensive now unless you find a used one, I haven't tried that for warranty purposes but maybe I shall. With the recent update in the miner I wonder what 260X's can get in CPM.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> yeah 280x can do 2600cpm. mine does 2679cpm lol. i think it could do 2800 if oced. weird thing is my oced 7950 can also do 2650cpm for a lot less price. i dunno about its power consumption though.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.... That's really close to what my 690 makes, equals it at stock speeds. How many watts is it pulling by chance? Meh I'm going to take the 270x out and find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 7950s are expensive now unless you find a used one, I haven't tried that for warranty purposes but maybe I shall. With the recent update in the miner I wonder what 260X's can get in CPM.
Click to expand...

I know I was wondering about 260x's lol. I should buy one somewhere that has a return policy. Would be a pain needing a bunch of them though in a system


----------



## MerkageTurk

Which one is more profitable at the moment or at the long tem

Doge?
PTS?


----------



## dolcolax

I wish 6850 can do better than 300cpm. Hmmmm I have another card in my system, but I think its 240 watts while mining.


----------



## theilya

what are some alternatives to BTER?


----------



## lightsout

Cryptsy but it has its share of people not happy with it. Only two I know of.


----------



## Alatar




----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*


Did you see that massive downward spike as well lol? Those guys who bought around 150 just made $$$.


----------



## Hukkel

Wow that is a massive drop indeed.

Does anyone have numbers as what the new version of the AMD miner does in CPM for a 280X?

I have 3 running but need to wait till I get home to switch in 5,5 hours


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Did you try what I posted above?


Yup, made a new one to.

Let it sit overnight and still nothing. This issue makes me almost not want to mine PTS if I can't even get it into my Wallet. Worked fine for 3 days and now all of the sudden it wants to **** the bed....


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Wow that is a massive drop indeed.
> 
> Does anyone have numbers as what the new version of the AMD miner does in CPM for a 280X?
> 
> I have 3 running but need to wait till I get home to switch in 5,5 hours


At stock I would make 2600, overclocked \ undervolted I get



I'm very close to 2900 CPM right now, so if you have 3 that's somewhere around 7800-8400 CPM for around 600W total system draw I say or lesa. My 280x rig is pulling 265W right now (140W PTS mining load) and out producing my 690, which is using 340 watts. 270x at load was around 100W for 1500 CPM, though I didn't try the -a 1 algorithm on it, it's increased my CPM on the 280x by a few hundred.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> At stock I would make 2600, overclocked \ undervolted I get
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very close to 2900 CPM right now, so if you have 3 that's somewhere around 7800-8400 CPM for around 600W total system draw I say or lesa. My 280x rig is pulling 265W right now (140W PTS mining load) and out producing my 690, which is using 340 watts. 270x at load was around 100W for 1500 CPM, though I didn't try the -a 1 algorithm on it, it's increased my CPM on the 280x by a few hundred.


So in sweden, where 270x costs about 20 dollars more than a 270.
The Gigabyte 270x OC windforce cooler is king?

Im thinking hard of getting 2 of em when I upgrade after my vacation.


----------



## $ilent

well this is strange...im running the latest amd miner. Come to my pc this morning to find its only at 1300cpm, and core/memory both at stock.

Ive put both back up to 1200/1400 and cpm is only 1400. Reset the miner and cpm is back up to 1600cpm.


----------



## Sozin

I'm still on the fence between getting a 770 and a 780, does the additional CPM a 780 gets outweigh the extra cost?


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> At stock I would make 2600, overclocked \ undervolted I get
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1883125/width/500/height/1000[
> 
> I'm very close to 2900 CPM right now, so if you have 3 that's somewhere around 7800-8400 CPM for around 600W total system draw I say or lesa. .


That is quite a performance hike O.0 We're talking 25% here.

Mine are running 2080 now @ 1.100/1.1500. I don't dare take the memory higher as it is aircooled. I fear for one going melty melty....

If it would be quite hazardfree I'd raise it as far as I could like I did with my 670s.

Thank you for the info!


----------



## fragamemnon

Well.. I just ordered a 7870.
Let's see what's leftover after I pay everything, may be getting a mining rig next month.









On a side note - what's with the massive dump?








10,600BTC dumped in MtGOX... wow!
That's not how you sell, tools.


----------



## $ilent

Not sure if they still sell them outside the UK, but 7870 tahiti LEs are still available and they cost same as a r9 270. Cant believe I didnt think of these before, they are pretty much a 7950 minus some speed.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not sure if they still sell them outside the UK, but 7870 tahiti LEs are still available and they cost same as a r9 270. Cant believe I didnt think of these before, they are pretty much a 7950 minus some speed.


I ordered this:
http://www.powercolor.com/us/products_features.asp?id=446

I didn't get the MYST edition.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I ordered this:
> http://www.powercolor.com/us/products_features.asp?id=446
> 
> I didn't get the MYST edition.


Ive got xfx 7870 ghz, does 1600cpm, not bad card at all provided you can withstand the noise or keep it cool.


----------



## lacrossewacker

If i use the PTS wallet (since I'm reading too much of Bter flaking out) do I have to leave the wallet open and online on my computer? What happens to the coin if ypool tries to deposit a coin and my wallet is offline?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> If i use the PTS wallet (since I'm reading too much of Bter flaking out) do I have to leave the wallet open and online on my computer? What happens to the coin if ypool tries to deposit a coin and my wallet is offline?


You wallet will sync once you open it up and recieve the coin!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> At stock I would make 2600, overclocked \ undervolted I get
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very close to 2900 CPM right now, so if you have 3 that's somewhere around 7800-8400 CPM for around 600W total system draw I say or lesa. My 280x rig is pulling 265W right now (140W PTS mining load) and out producing my 690, which is using 340 watts. 270x at load was around 100W for 1500 CPM, though I didn't try the -a 1 algorithm on it, it's increased my CPM on the 280x by a few hundred.


Try running two instances on the card.

As long as you have over 2x1.2GB memory it should just increase your GPU usage and give higher overall cpm


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> At stock I would make 2600, overclocked \ undervolted I get
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very close to 2900 CPM right now, so if you have 3 that's somewhere around 7800-8400 CPM for around 600W total system draw I say or lesa. My 280x rig is pulling 265W right now (140W PTS mining load) and out producing my 690, which is using 340 watts. 270x at load was around 100W for 1500 CPM, though I didn't try the -a 1 algorithm on it, it's increased my CPM on the 280x by a few hundred.
> 
> 
> 
> Try running two instances on the card.
> 
> As long as you have over 2x1.2GB memory it should just increase your GPU usage and give higher overall cpm
Click to expand...

This. I am running 3 threads on a R9 290.
For the record, during a moment of derp I tried 4 threads. CPM was halved, but at least I didn't crash.









_I wonder..._
*Guys!! I need a guinea pig!*
Can somebody allocate some system memory (for example, 1GB if you have a 4GB card) and try running 4 threads (4.8/5.0GB allocated) - I wonder if then the extra system bandwidth will help out a bit or degrade performance.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Try running two instances on the card.
> 
> As long as you have over 2x1.2GB memory it should just increase your GPU usage and give higher overall cpm


Interesting. I tried running one solo and all 3 of them. A single one does 2080 and 3 of them did about 6200. So the difference was so small I didn't want to go through all the hassle


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> You wallet will sync once you open it up and recieve the coin!


so where does the coin sit in the meantime? Does Ypool have some sort of "holding cell" just in case the deposit address isn't live?


----------



## wholeeo

I find it ridiculous that bter has yet to fix the PTS deposit address issue.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> so where does the coin sit in the meantime? Does Ypool have some sort of "holding cell" just in case the deposit address isn't live?


It is fired into the universe until it gets snatched by your pt wallet and brought back down to Earth.


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> *EVERYONE SEND YOUR PTS TO THE DOWNLOADED WALLET*
> 
> Bter is revamping their PTS deposit system at the moment.


Can you give a heads-up, maybe in the OP, as soon as bter has it's stuff together?
It's somewhat tough sifting through 200 pages of hardware details to get the important info on PTS mining in here.


----------



## Hukkel

It just is part of the blockchain. It is like some sort of ledger.

So when the wallet updates the network it updates itself with the blockchain / ledger.

edit; you should have all used the PTS wallet from the start. Such trading websites specifically say you should NOT have a pool do autosending to them. Coinedup even has constant changing deposit addresses. Cryptsy also says you shouldn't.


----------



## lacrossewacker

So you guys leave your wallets offline most of the time, then just fire up the wallet when you know you have a coin deposit pending?


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> So you guys leave your wallets offline most of the time, then just fire up the wallet when you know you have a coin deposit pending?


Whenever I feel like it yes. Sometimes once every few days. If I am not using it for sending something I don't see why I need to have it online.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Whenever I feel like it yes. Sometimes once every few days. If I am not using it for sending something I don't see why I need to have it online.


thanks









I have 3 PTS coins in bter. What should I do with them? Can I send them to my wallet without any hassle? Seems like the bter site needs a little bit of polishing up to do over the next few weeks, something I'd rather not risk my coins on.


----------



## $ilent

I just leave my wallet open.


----------



## theilya

can I get a guide on how to setup a wallet?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> can I get a guide on how to setup a wallet?


http://protoshares.com/mining.html

download the wallet

Set up a payment address in the wallet, put this payment address in on ypool.

In the pt wallet folder, create a new .bat file and type the following in: protoshares-qt.exe -connect=cryptoseed.cloudapp.net:80

Rename that bat file as launch.bat and then run that, and the wallet should open up and start syncing.

PS: Dont forget to encrypt the wallet with a good passphrase and back it up to your pc or a usb stick.


----------



## theilya

once I have PTS in the wallet and want to exchange them to BTC what website would you suggest?

thx btw


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> once I have PTS in the wallet and want to exchange them to BTC what website would you suggest?
> 
> thx btw


This I cant answer unfotunately, we dont seem to have a reliable one at the moment. Im keeping my coins in my wallet for now.


----------



## theilya

cant seem to download the wallet

404 not found


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> cant seem to download the wallet
> 
> 404 not found


are you using this link?
http://protoshares.com/#download


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> are you using this link?
> http://protoshares.com/#download


worked now, I was using different one.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> once I have PTS in the wallet and want to exchange them to BTC what website would you suggest?
> 
> thx btw


Cryptsy has become a little better than before, I've kept it as my payout for now....


----------



## theilya

when creating an address to the wallet it can be anything?

what would constitute a valid pts address?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> when creating an address to the wallet it can be anything?
> 
> what would constitute a valid pts address?


open your wallet, click the "receive" tab. THAT is your address. Copy that 30-50 character mumbojumbo into your ypool account to deposit to


----------



## theilya

got it all setup and just sent 1 PTS from ypool to the wallet.

how long shall I wait to for it to sync up?

it says out of sync so far


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> got it all setup and just sent 1 PTS from ypool to the wallet.
> 
> how long shall I wait to for it to sync up?
> 
> it says out of sync so far


What does your wallet show in the lower right-hand corner, like this?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> What does your wallet show in the lower right-hand corner, like this?


when i open it it says no peer block

when i type in the commands on last page posted by silnet

"addnode cryptoseed.cloudapp.net add
addnode 162.243.67.4 add
addnode 162.243.54.126 add
addnode 37.139.29.236 add
addnode 64.90.183.137 add
addnode 180.183.205.118 add"

it starts to sync










will i have to type those commands every time?


----------



## Ali Man

It only works after it's synced......


----------



## theilya

gotcha, will report on any new developments.

got my hardware coming in tomorrow.
hopefully bitcoin doesnt drop to nothing in mean time haha

edit: wallet working now!!

need to exchange into BTC now tho


----------



## Ali Man

Now is a good time before PTS dumps....


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Now is a good time before PTS dumps....


Whywould people dump pts?


----------



## charliew

In sweden a 290 costs 540 dollars, 270x is 250 dollars. Would this mean that a 290 is the better choice?

Seems that 290 is about 150% stronger than the 270x according to the graph no?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> In sweden a 290 costs 540 dollars, 270x is 250 dollars. Would this mean that a 290 is the better choice?
> 
> Seems that 290 is about 150% stronger than the 270x according to the graph no?


No, a 270x should be able to o 1600cpm each, so 2 would net you around 3200cpm. A r9 290 does around 2800cpm.


----------



## beatfried

I got a little problem here, I just started for fun the miner for my two Titans. I disabled SLI so I get the power of 2x Titan instead of 1.8x Titan now i got this:


They're running at the same core clock, same memory clock, same temperature but one got ~3000 CPM and the other can barley hold 1000CPM...

What I did:
I just changed the line in the Batch from:

Code:



Code:


arCUDAminer_cm3.exe -u username.PTS_1 -p pwd -m avx -g 1

for the first card to:

Code:



Code:


arCUDAminer_cm3.exe -u username.PTS_1 -p pwd -m avx -g 2

for the second card. The second card is running faster!

I also tried to create a seperate worker for the second card, this didn't work out, so I changed it back.

What did go wrong? :/

*aaaand after I posted I doublechecked everything again and saw, that the -g value is the number of threads. So I just start one Batch with the value -g 2 it will use both of my cards and create about 4k CPM.*


----------



## lacrossewacker

Does anybody here run both Nvidia and AMD GPU's mining on the same machine?


----------



## theilya

As a test I sent .10 PTS to cryptsy from my wallet.
Do I have to wait an hour for a sync or its supposed to be instant?

also, it will not connect to PTS network unless I type the commands

addnode cryptoseed.cloudapp.net add
addnode 162.243.67.4 add
addnode 162.243.54.126 add
addnode 37.139.29.236 add
addnode 64.90.183.137 add
addnode 180.183.205.118 add

is there anyway to avoid having to type this every time?


----------



## srkpvn

hi Im from INDIA .. Today went to Market i asked R9 280X he said 22,500 INR each Piece (363$)... But he saying i ll give XFX Brand i dono about XFX its a good brand and price is correct?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Does anybody here run both Nvidia and AMD GPU's mining on the same machine?


Yes - http://www.overclock.net/t/1464024/guide-mine-on-amd-nv-gpu-in-same-pc/0_40
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> As a test I sent .10 PTS to cryptsy from my wallet.
> Do I have to wait an hour for a sync or its supposed to be instant?
> 
> also, it will not connect to PTS network unless I type the commands
> 
> addnode cryptoseed.cloudapp.net add
> addnode 162.243.67.4 add
> addnode 162.243.54.126 add
> addnode 37.139.29.236 add
> addnode 64.90.183.137 add
> addnode 180.183.205.118 add
> 
> is there anyway to avoid having to type this every time?


You need to put that cloudapp.net line into the .bat while which should be in your pts wallet folder. You need to run this bat file to open the pt wallet, once its synced you can close the bat file.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yes - http://www.overclock.net/t/1464024/guide-mine-on-amd-nv-gpu-in-same-pc/0_40
> You need to put that cloudapp.net line into the .bat while which should be in your pts wallet folder. You need to run this bat file to open the pt wallet, once its synced you can close the bat file.


*Cha-Ching!!!!!*

Definitely gonna have to check out microcenter tonight.


----------



## $ilent

I also play BF4 on my gtx 670 whilst my 7850 mines


----------



## lacrossewacker

Too bad most of my "miners" are complete weak sauce


----------



## $ilent

what are they all?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yes - http://www.overclock.net/t/1464024/guide-mine-on-amd-nv-gpu-in-same-pc/0_40
> You need to put that cloudapp.net line into the .bat while which should be in your pts wallet folder. You need to run this bat file to open the pt wallet, once its synced you can close the bat file.


this is what i ahve in .bat

protoshares-qt.exe -connect=cryptoseed.cloudapp.net:80

it doesnt seem to work unless i input the commands in debug meny manually


----------



## $ilent

^Correct.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> what are they all?


The ones around 20 are i5 2400s's

Then a 670 and a 780.


----------



## wholeeo

Would PTS confirms happen quicker if I created 2 ypool accounts and distributed my CPM output between the two?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> My bad I just have the settings in a bat file. Guess its the same deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry I did the same thing at first (check a few post back lol). Yea your conf file is where you change everything. That bat file is just to startup the program and call that conf file at the same time.
Click to expand...

Seems like you can do either. I have got used to having it all in the bat file so I have been doing that with the various miners.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Would PTS confirms happen quicker if I created 2 ypool accounts and distributed my CPM output between the two?


I think the confirms only happen when a block is completed.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Would PTS confirms happen quicker if I created 2 ypool accounts and distributed my CPM output between the two?


I don't think the confirmation is reliant on ypool. I think it's the entire mining "community" that's essentially confirming your result versus what they have.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I don't think the confirmation is reliant on ypool. I think it's the entire mining "community" that's essentially confirming your result versus what they have.


^This, and it takes hours at times for those confirmations. When I start my workers up, the unconfirmed will gradually build up to to almost .5 unconfirmed until the confirmations start rolling in and the unconfirmed will slowly start to decline.


----------



## lacrossewacker

what can I expect from a R260X (yes, it sucks I'm sure)


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what can I expect from a R260X (yes, it sucks I'm sure)


Maybe 1000cpm? Pure guess. My 7850 does 1120 at stock.


----------



## naws45

any one heard anything about when bter is going to update their deposit address's?

its 0.0163 btc per pts at the mo wouldn't mind trading in but cant.

really new to this mining lark, don't really fancy switching exchange yet.


----------



## lacrossewacker

just withdrew 3 PTS's from bter with the destination address pointing to my newly created wallet (9 days behind sync)

I hope it works!

*anybody else have experience with R260X's*


----------



## Outlawed

@lightsout

*BOOM*

Told you linux was better.







That's only one of the two 8 cores and then I have the 4 core too.

Currently putting together a complete tutorial to post here.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naws45*
> 
> any one heard anything about when bter is going to update their deposit address's?
> 
> its 1.63 btc per pts at the mo wouldn't mind trading in but cant.
> 
> really new to this mining lark, don't really fancy switching exchange yet.


It's not 1.63 BTC per PTS

It's .0163 BTC per PTS

You'd need 62-63 PTS coins to equal one BTC


----------



## naws45

lol yeah sorry typo, ooh i wish it was 1.63 will go back and edit.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> No, a 270x should be able to o 1600cpm each, so 2 would net you around 3200cpm. A r9 290 does around 2800cpm.


A stock 290? A slightly overclocked 280X is making me 2715 CPM (close to 2900 before I dialed clocks back), in the readme I think it said something like a 290 makes 3.8k or something at 1025 MHz. My 270X made 1500 CPM at stock but I forgot to change the bat and use -a 1 because it's been beneficial on my 280x.

Also Alatar I did as you said and after a few hours the CPM eventually evened out to what it was running with 1 instance. So for me running 2 instances hasn't helped on the 280x. I'm debating on searching for a 290 or X model now, or at the very least another 280X from Diamond. It's pretty crazy how 2 280x's will gobble up around 5300 CPM or more by what I'm seeing for under 550W, my 3 Titans average 6500 all together for 890W.


----------



## lacrossewacker

My PTS wallet has been sitting at "9 days behind" for a good 2 hours or so. normal?

definitely staying away from bter for a bit. YPOOL shows that I've sent 5 PTS's to Bter, yet Bter only shows I have 3.....


----------



## Caldeio

Can anyone help me solo Vertcoins?

My .conf


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



rpcuser=caldeio
rpcpassword=x
addnode=p2pool.etyd.org:9171
addnode=anduin.yvr.sitkalogic.com:9171
addnode=192.241.167.131:9171
addnode=66.90.147.138:9171
addnode=198.199.111.11:9171
addnode=54.201.249.125
addnode=108.62.111.138:5889
addnode=54.201.240.25:5889
addnode=172.240.89.250:5889
addnode=50.190.0.70:5889
addnode=31.135.187.9:5889
addnode=198.27.66.162:5889
addnode=23.19.26.138:5889
addnode=144.76.226.151:5889
addnode=54.194.7.98:33761
addnode=125.115.76.67:5889
addnode=163.125.57.68:5889
addnode=180.142.110.247:5889
addnode=58.214.71.66:5889
addnode=125.112.244.84:50592
addnode=113.53.237.178:5889
addnode=23.107.61.194:5889
addnode=54.236.189.3:5889
addnode=172.241.151.154:5889
addnode=61.133.107.171:5889
addnode=171.211.52.150:5889
addnode=61.156.57.71:5889
addnode=218.85.134.178:5889
addnode=113.243.137.220:5889
addnode=212.7.200.9:5889
addnode=107.150.50.74:62370
addnode=117.30.44.152:5889
addnode=27.155.245.129:5889
addnode=222.212.42.72:5889
addnode=171.106.196.0:13499
addnode=107.150.49.74:5889
addnode=23.83.200.170:5889
addnode=76.72.163.54:5889
addnode=218.93.134.55:5889
addnode=142.91.231.50:5889
addnode=222.188.177.57:50775
addnode=61.164.87.130:26084
addnode=23.110.213.50:5889
addnode=222.188.177.58:5889
addnode=162.243.249.73:5889
addnode=123.137.244.39:5889
addnode=218.93.134.126:50580
addnode=182.236.160.83:5889
addnode=180.116.158.48:5889
addnode=54.196.183.56:41230
addnode=184.72.155.72:46586
addnode=50.19.51.19:36500
addnode=54.211.214.162:34151
addnode=184.72.186.246:47525
addnode=54.221.58.60:47161
addnode=54.211.198.34:57649
addnode=50.17.89.200:60650
addnode=54.221.118.164:55117
addnode=54.197.126.5:57311
addnode=222.188.179.28:49283
addnode=180.116.42.234:51106
addnode=27.38.71.233:5889
addnode=222.188.178.217:52151
addnode=54.197.77.13:57579
addnode=54.197.3.73:60394
addnode=54.197.76.193:33971
addnode=27.13.74.181:56003
addnode=23.106.56.18:5889
addnode=218.93.135.98:49978
addnode=207.12.89.54:34870
addnode=54.201.249.125
rpcport=8108
server=1
daemon=1



And my cuda .bat


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



cudaminer.exe --algo=scrypt:2048 -i 0 -H 1 -C 0 -m 1 -b 4096 -L 1 -l K8x31 -o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -O caldeio:x



I have vertcoin wallet open and solo'ing with the cpu. my gpu window looks good, but just need to make sure.
186 k/hash with stock clocks. Overclock stock run at 150..so idk whats going on with that. Vertcoin sure uses a lot of resources like PTS does.


----------



## lightsout

Nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> @lightsout
> 
> *BOOM*
> 
> Told you linux was better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only one of the two 8 cores and then I have the 4 core too.
> 
> Currently putting together a complete tutorial to post here.


----------



## fragamemnon

GUYS! GUYS!!!

R9 290 + 7870
Both Powercolor


Spoiler: Two screens of awesomeness!







I will update screenshot after they run a while more!
P.S. On the 7870 - 1139MHz > 1271MHz doesn't make much of a difference, if any.


----------



## Hukkel

I just changed to the new AMD miner software.

I went from:

6230 cpm to 7540 cpm . Not too shabby imo.

At first I saw power use increase from 575W to 620W. But it seems to hover between 575 and 620 all the time. Perhaps because I am typing this on that rig right now









edit; it is with 3 R9 280X @ 1100/1500.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> GUYS! GUYS!!!
> 
> R9 290 + 7870
> Both Powercolor
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Two screens of awesomeness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will update screenshot after they run a while more!
> P.S. On the 7870 - 1139MHz > 1271MHz doesn't make much of a difference, if any.


Must buy 290X's....

Must...

Nice boost Hukkel! Yeah thinking of selling another Titan of mine to afford more AMD expansion, problem is I don't think people would want to buy a Titan with a badly painted backplate on it done by yours truly







lol. A 280X just destroys a Titan in CPM..don't even get me started on the 80 or so watts less under load as well.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> GUYS! GUYS!!!
> 
> R9 290 + 7870
> Both Powercolor
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Two screens of awesomeness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will update screenshot after they run a while more!
> P.S. On the 7870 - 1139MHz > 1271MHz doesn't make much of a difference, if any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must buy 290X's....
> 
> Must...
> 
> Nice boost Hukkel! Yeah thinking of selling another Titan of mine to afford more AMD expansion, problem is I don't think people would want to buy a Titan with a badly painted backplate on it done by yours truly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. A 280X just destroys a Titan in CPM..don't even get me started on the 80 or so watts less under load as well.
Click to expand...

This is a 290. Non-X.










E:


Spoiler: It ran for a while


----------



## Hukkel

I'll trade you one of my 280X for your Titan ^^

Upped the memory from 1500 to 1600. nothing happened.
Memory back to 1500.
Upped the clock from 1100 to 1150.

CPM is now 7625 and still slowly Climbing.

How odd. The Nvidia version just LOVES memory bandwith. Maybe because it comes with "only" 2GB of memory on the 670 and 770?

The AMD version seems to really like clockspeed.


----------



## lacrossewacker

How long does it usually take you all for the PTS wallet to sync? A couple hours?


----------



## Biakuwai

I am still really new at this cypto mining thing, so I apologize if this has been asked already. I read alot of people have "PTS wallets" and they can store their mined currency in there. How/where can I obtain a wallet and how do I protect it?

It isn't the ypool number correct? Since that is located online, I distinctively remember people talking about storing the wallet offline on their computer/usb drives.
Thank you!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biakuwai*
> 
> I am still really new at this cypto mining thing, so I apologize if this has been asked already. I read alot of people have "PTS wallets" and they can store their mined currency in there. How/where can I obtain a wallet and how do I protect it?
> 
> It isn't the ypool number correct? Since that is located online, I distinctively remember people talking about storing the wallet offline on their computer/usb drives.
> Thank you!


Download
http://protoshares.com/#download

DL the one based on your OS.

Extract the files, open the application, THAT is your wallet









Open the receive tab, that address you see there is the address to your wallet. Add that to your payout address from YPOOL or to any other exchange site you want to transfer from.

It takes a while for it to sync. Go to the OP and you'll see some added instructions.

When you have a coin that's transfered to your wallet, some people like to store that elsewhere on a flashdrive and encrypt it. They're probably the ones getting a couple hundred-thousands of $$$ worth. I don't think we need to worry about that; for the most part.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> How long does it usually take you all for the PTS wallet to sync? A couple hours?


It takes a while. If you think the PTS wallet takes long wait till you download the Bitcoin one..


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I'll trade you one of my 280X for your Titan ^^
> 
> Upped the memory from 1500 to 1600. nothing happened.
> Memory back to 1500.
> Upped the clock from 1100 to 1150.
> 
> CPM is now 7625 and still slowly Climbing.
> 
> How odd. The Nvidia version just LOVES memory bandwith. Maybe because it comes with "only" 2GB of memory on the 670 and 770?
> 
> The AMD version seems to really like clockspeed.


I'll test my 280X right now and see with +100 on the cores and stock memory, 60C VRMS are fine yeah?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> How long does it usually take you all for the PTS wallet to sync? A couple hours?


Under an hour for me, I was having some terrible net issues the other day (ruining my shares) and I somehow managed to sync up the wallet with my latest ypool deposit.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> How long does it usually take you all for the PTS wallet to sync? A couple hours?


Took about 15 minutes I think to sync up first run, then maybe a few minutes for to sync last 8 hours when I had shut it down.


----------



## Biakuwai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Download
> http://protoshares.com/#download
> 
> DL the one based on your OS.
> 
> Extract the files, open the application, THAT is your wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open the receive tab, that address you see there is the address to your wallet. Add that to your payout address from YPOOL or to any other exchange site you want to transfer from.
> 
> It takes a while for it to sync. Go to the OP and you'll see some added instructions.
> 
> When you have a coin that's transfered to your wallet, some people like to store that elsewhere on a flashdrive and encrypt it. They're probably the ones getting a couple hundred-thousands of $$$ worth. I don't think we need to worry about that; for the most part.


Ahhh! Gotcha, this is very helpful, thank you! Let me try this out









Edit: on an unrelated note, I should really fill out my profile...Done.


----------



## Alatar

Until Nvidia makes architectural changes and focuses more on IOPS instead of DP FLOPS AMD cards will be better at mining.

Mining is just one of those relatively few GPGPU applications where integer perf matters much more than floating point.


----------



## Outlawed

*Add 500-550 CPM up to a month FOR FREE!*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Okay, so I'm going to walk through how to add some extra cpm onto your PTS mining. This requires you to sign up for Winidows Azure which requires a credit card. You will *NOT* get charged for it as long as you cancel it by the time the month ends or before your $200 balance runs out. On the default dash of the website when logged in, there is a big green button in the top middle that says "Credit Status". It's pretty easy to keep track of.

*Setting up the servers*

First you need to sign up for the free trial *HERE*.

Once you have your account setup you'll need to go to your *Account Portal*.

You can create 3 servers to get the full potential out of this, *aka repeat this process 3 times*. The free trial lets you use up to 20 cores but you can only use up to 8 in a single server. *However* the more servers you add, the more it eats up your $200 credit which again can be easily seen by clicking the "Credit Status" button in the top middle.

For reference, with this setup the 8 core should net you 200-225cpm each and then the 4 core should do between 90-110cpm.

Click on the "+New" link in the bottom left hand corner. "Compute" should be selected in the left column already, along with "Virtual Server" in the next one to the right. In the third column, select "From Gallery".

Select "Ubuntu Server 13.10" from the list that appears and then hit the arrow to continue in the bottom right.

What you're going to want to do on this next page is give the machine a name, something simple preferably. If you're making all three servers, I suggest using very similar usernames so it's easy to remember.

Then under the "Size" drop down selection, select "Extra Large(8 cores, 14 GB memory). *This is the only part that will change when/if you setup the three servers*. To get the full potential of your account, the first two will be the "Extra Large(8 core)" option while the last one will have to be the "Large(4 cores)"

Then select a username. I suggest using the same one on all three since that will be a part of address you need to use to log into the servers every time. Uncheck the "UPLOAD COMPATIBLE SSH KEY FOR AUTHENTICATION" and then check the password option. This will open up a password prompt. Again I suggest using the same password for all three servers since it will be easier on you that way.

Once you're on the next page there is really nothing you need to change. The "cloud service dns name" is how you will sign into the server along with your username and password. If you followed my instructions it should already be something simple since it imports the machine name from the previous page.

*DON'T WORRY* You will be able to see all this information (except the password) from simply clicking on the server in the Account Portal at any time.

The next page should be the final page and you don't need to worry about that. Just hit the check mark at the bottom right and your server should be created! It might take 5-10 minutes to finalize this process but once it's done you will see "running" next to the server name in your Account Portal.

*Setting up the miners on the servers*

Okay we that's how you setup the servers. Now let's go over how you get them mining for you. I would like to say being the linux noob I am, I figured most of this out with my limited knowledge and some intuition. Pretty proud lol.

You will need to SSH into them. To do this on a windows you will need *Putty*. Once you have that downloaded you will need to open it. Go back to your Account Portal and select which server you are trying to connect to (click on the name of the server to open up the details). There should be tabs listed across the top. Hit "Dashboard".

From here you should be able to scroll down and find the following info...



Take that info and put it here...



Be sure that SSH is selected. Then just hit open. A CMD prompt should pop up asking you for a user. This is your username that you made when creating the server. Type it in. Next it will ask you for the password. Again you created this when creating the server.

Once that's done you should be logged in and it's time to get some work done.









This following code you may or may not need. I've installed so many dependencies with the 5+ miners on this server that I can't keep track. Regardless it will NOT cause any problems if it is not needed so I would suggest doing it anyways.

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install -y yasm git make g++ build-essential libminiupnpc-dev
sudo apt-get install -y libboost-all-dev libdb++-dev libgmp-dev libssl-dev dos2unix

After this we need to download the miner and then extract it...

Code:



Code:


wget https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jvp4wwek8jpohj7/jmQEjyNV2Q/yam-yvg1900-M7m-linux64-generic.tgz
tar -zxvf yam-yvg1900-M7m-linux64-generic.tgz

^The first command is broken into two lines but it is actually only one (2 lines total there). The full first command is...
wget https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jvp4wwek8jpohj7/jmQEjyNV2Q/yam-yvg1900-M7m-linux64-generic.tgz

Then get into the directory where it was installed...

Code:



Code:


cd ~/yam-yvg1900-M7m-linux64-generic/

Now we need to go ahead and copy the conf file into the directory with the actual miner and then get into that directory as well.

Code:



Code:


cp yam-pts.cfg linux64-generic/
cd linux64-generic/

We need to edit the config file which is done like so...

Code:



Code:


nano yam-pts.cfg

Now we are in what is essentially notepad for the terminal. For anyone that has setup their miner on windows, this should look very similar.

This is what you should see....

Code:



Code:


threads = 0
mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
mine = xpt2h://yvg1900.pts_1:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8$
mine = xpt2://Pm9LE8UxTo5TQZdfH2RqcbNfCBiK1KWCtV:[email protected]:28988/pts
mine = xram4://[email protected]:1337/pts
#proxy = socks4a://127.0.0.1:9150
compact-stats = 1
print-timestamps = 0

Now this is actually already setup to connect to ypool so make it easier on yourself and edit the file instead of deleting everything out.

DO NOT COPY AND PASTE WHAT IS BELOW. If you notice below and above, there is a $ at the end of the the first line of the "mine =" That means there is more text that continues off screen. If you simply copy and paste, then you will be missing a section of that line and also adding in a "$" character that actually isn't there.

All you need to do is delete the second and third "mine =" line along with the "proxy" line.

It should then look something like this...

Code:



Code:


threads = 0
mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
mine = xpt2h://yvg1900.pts_1:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8$
compact-stats = 1
print-timestamps = 0

Now obviously you'll want to insert your username.workername and password accordingly like already shown with yvg1900s account. Do NOT delete out the xpt2H://.

After some optimizations, I suggest using the following for the first two lines.

For 8 core server...

Code:



Code:


threads = 8
mining-params = pts:av=3&m=1024

For the 4 core server...

Code:



Code:


threads = 4
mining-params = pts:av=3&m=1024

Okay once everything is set, you need to save the file. You do so by hitting ctrl+x. Then hit "y" followed by enter.

Now all that's left to do is run it. Your going to want to make sure it's proceeded by "screen" so it won't quit the miner when you exit the SSH session.

Code:



Code:


screen ./yam --config yam-pts.cfg

*And that's it!* You should see your miner running. You can exit out of the CMD prompt now.

If you want to get back to see the miner running when you log back in, simply type

Code:



Code:


screen -r





Also, look what came in today....










Time to add it to my already long list of workers....


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> win7 x64
> ASUS 280X 1125/1500 use two threads and -a 1 , 3280CPM
> ASUS R9 290nonX(reference) 1025/1250 use two threads -a 0 only 2900CPM , why?


Just found this in Nan his thread about the miner posted by a user.

That is a seriously high amount of cpm for a single 280X. It would mean with my 3 cards I would go near 10k cpm.

What do they mean with two threads? Is it like in cgminer a command to use two threads?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Just found this in Nan his thread about the miner posted by a user.
> 
> That is a seriously high amount of cpm for a single 280X. It would mean with my 3 cards I would go near 10k cpm.
> 
> What do they mean with two threads? Is it like in cgminer a command to use two threads?


Damn.......

I believe two threads means they have two of their CPU threads open for the GPU to use them if needed.


----------



## batman900

Efffff I can't get this 290x to play nice with my 780 Ti in the same system. 290x now for sale. Not even sure it's still worth it to mine with the 780 after seeing the 290x pts numbers but I suck at getting anything but arcuda working properly.


----------



## Alatar

Probably means running two instances of the miner at the same time.

I might play with those extra flags, see if they give more perf.


----------



## kskwerl

What should I be using to mine PTS with ati cards?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What should I be using to mine PTS with ati cards?


OpenCL PTS

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.0


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> OpenCL PTS
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.0


Ya da man!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Efffff I can't get this 290x to play nice with my 780 Ti in the same system. 290x now for sale. Not even sure it's still worth it to mine with the 780 after seeing the 290x pts numbers but I suck at getting anything but arcuda working properly.


Did you see my thread?

www.overclock.net/t/1464024/guide-mine-on-amd-nv-gpu-in-same-pc

You can also mine on one gpu and game on the other if that floats your boat.


----------



## theilya

jsut waiting for the video cards now


----------



## $ilent

Nice job theilya, looks great!


----------



## dolcolax

damn nice! I wish I have your craftsmanship


----------



## ColdFusionWi

@theilya

Is your mobo resting on and screwed directly on to the wood?


----------



## $ilent

Looks like its about a cm or two off the wood, im guessing he's using brass rivets.


----------



## dolcolax

theilya build guide pls


----------



## Rage19420

You should offer to sell your plans (in BTC) of course.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> jsut waiting for the video cards now


Did those boards come precut?

On another note, 1500W PSU's are becoming as rare to find as AMD cards.


----------



## 316320

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Woodys-DOUBLE-DECKER-Open-Air-Bitcoin-Litecoin-Mining-Miner-Rig-Frame-Case-Kit-/191059773574?pt=US_Computer_Cases&hash=item2c7c0cc886


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Woodys-DOUBLE-DECKER-Open-Air-Bitcoin-Litecoin-Mining-Miner-Rig-Frame-Case-Kit-/191059773574?pt=US_Computer_Cases&hash=item2c7c0cc886


this is it!!!

it comes precut

there are plastic standoff under the mobo


----------



## $ilent

@ theilya

What was that image before the one you just posted? lol.


----------



## theilya

I added a wrong one. It's screen shot from reddit


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Did you see my thread?
> 
> www.overclock.net/t/1464024/guide-mine-on-amd-nv-gpu-in-same-pc
> 
> You can also mine on one gpu and game on the other if that floats your boat.


Yeah, I kept getting the error gpuhash_gcn has failed while trying to use the 290x with pts miner. Gave up after a couple hours.


----------



## kzim9

Picked up my AsRock BTC Mobo today!

Then NCIX got an order for six Asus 270's, two XFX Pro 850w psu's, Adata 1600 2x4GB ram, 250GB WD Scorpio Blue HHD,

Then bought 6 X-long PCI risers off ebay.....

Sweetness.... off to get some aluminum angle and flat bar for the rack....


----------



## theilya

Is 8gb ram necessary or 4 is enough for mining ?

Edit , I'm pretty sure you can run 6x 270s on 1200 or maybe even 1000 if you undervolt


----------



## kzim9

I want to be safe and it was on sale......


----------



## lacrossewacker

On a mac trying to set up the CPU miner.

I've done this quite a few times on a Windows PC, but now I'm stuck at creating the "miner.bat" file with the "yam.exe --config yam-pts.cfg"

how the heck do I create a .bat file in Mac? I'm using TextEditor trying to save it, but it's just creating text documents


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Is 8gb ram necessary or 4 is enough for mining ?
> 
> Edit , I'm pretty sure you can run 6x 270s on 1200 or maybe even 1000 if you undervolt


6x270s on a 1000w PSU would be cutting it too close. you'd have to have your CPU at stock and each GPU running right at stock (if not a tad lower)

On a 1200w PSU though you're totally fine.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Is 8gb ram necessary or 4 is enough for mining ?
> 
> Edit , I'm pretty sure you can run 6x 270s on 1200 or maybe even 1000 if you undervolt


I mine with 2gb ram.


----------



## Outlawed

So can't get my PC to post with the 270 in it









I know it's not an AMD/nvidia issue either because I tried to install a 2nd 780 (to mess with for a few hours) a few weeks back with the exact same issue. Didn't think much of it at the time since the card wasn't destined for my rig.

Oh and I poured an hour of my heart into that last post and nobody even mentioned it?


----------



## kzim9

I went a little overkill, but why not....lol

I did this for future upgrades. With 1700w I should have enough for years to come. I went XFX pros because they are basically Seasonc X850's so they should be very reliable and efficient. Also for $149 (cdn) a piece I can't go wrong.....

Where you going to get a quality 1700w psu for $300...


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So can't get my PC to post with the 270 in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not an AMD/nvidia issue either because I tried to install a 2nd 780 (to mess with for a few hours) a few weeks back with the exact same issue. Didn't think much of it at the time since the card wasn't destined for my rig.
> 
> Oh and I poured an hour of my heart into that last post and nobody even mentioned it?


What mobo?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So can't get my PC to post with the 270 in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not an AMD/nvidia issue either because I tried to install a 2nd 780 (to mess with for a few hours) a few weeks back with the exact same issue. Didn't think much of it at the time since the card wasn't destined for my rig.
> 
> Oh and I poured an hour of my heart into that last post and nobody even mentioned it?


What are the specs of the rig your trying to run the 270 in?

Also i read your post, it was too much hassle for me for an extra 500cpm, also i wasnt too keen with putting my credit card detaila in im sorry.

I still repped you for the information you provided though







. Youd prob be better off starting a new thread for people with that post


----------



## 316320

I will be running seasonic platinum 1000w + corsair hx 750 for 7 270s, will be overclocked and an i7 3770k @ 4.7ghz @ 1.26v


----------



## kzim9

What pools are you guys in? I'm in ypool, made 1.5 coin there but have never found a block!

I need to find some blocks, anywhere else better? PTSpool?


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> What pools are you guys in? I'm in ypool, made 1.5 coin there but have never found a block!
> 
> I need to find some blocks, anywhere else better? PTSpool?


Ive made 4 coins now, still not found a block







.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> What pools are you guys in? I'm in ypool, made 1.5 coin there but have never found a block!
> 
> I need to find some blocks, anywhere else better? PTSpool?


Why would you need to?
If you're in a pool it doesn't matter if you find a block _unless_ the pool has a bonus for the block finder.
If you want to get the block reward for yourself - then you solomine. That's pretty much it.

Also, a funny fact is that I've been mining PTS for over three months and I still have 0 blocks found.








I've made a lot of PTS, regardless.


----------



## kzim9

Ok, I guess I keep chugging away with my 2500 cpm until my miner is built.....


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> What pools are you guys in? I'm in ypool, made 1.5 coin there but have never found a block!
> 
> I need to find some blocks, anywhere else better? PTSpool?


You only find whole blocks if you solo mine.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> What pools are you guys in? I'm in ypool, made 1.5 coin there but have never found a block!
> 
> I need to find some blocks, anywhere else better? PTSpool?


Ive found 2 blocks for ypool. You know what the reward is? Exactly the same as if someone else finds the blocks


----------



## kzim9

Is it better to Solo mine? I take it its harder?


----------



## wholeeo

I've found 4 so far, don't see anything special about it,


----------



## Alatar

I've only found one block.

Not that it matters at all in a pool....


----------



## kskwerl

I'm trying to run AMD OpenCL miner from here https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.0

I had a laptop i wanted to try with two 3870s and I'm getting this error



What am I doing wrong, I have the latest 13.9 drivers. Is it just cause the card are so old lol


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> What mobo?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What are the specs of the rig your trying to run the 270 in?


Asrock x79 extrem6 in the sig rig. I've been trouble shooting it HERE and I'm almost positive it's the mobo that's causing the issue.

I think I'm just gonna gut my freenas build and throw it in there. Anyone know how optomized/up to date the linux versions of the amd miners are? That's probably what I would want to throw on it.


----------



## kskwerl

nvm looks like the card doesn't support open CL


----------



## Outlawed

Can someone link me to the source for the amd miner? Want to do some research to see if linux is a viable option or not.


----------



## lacrossewacker

I see where it says CPM: 390's etc...

but what's the Cfg/Thr CPM: *?*/70's

What's that question mark over the second number mean?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I see where it says CPM: 390's etc...
> 
> but what's the Cfg/Thr CPM: *?*/70's
> 
> What's that question mark over the second number mean?


Your autotuning. Once it's done. Look at the AV= That number put it in your config file for next time. You'll know it's done when AV= is the same number every time, it goes though like 30# and might do it a few times.


----------



## Outlawed

sniped

Still waiting on that AMD PTS miner link









Can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## lacrossewacker

thanks









Also, I have yet to have a single one of my CPU clients to actually use 1gb for each thread. I'll change the cfg from 512 to 1024, start up the miner and it'll say something along the lines of "thread not part of large memory pool" or something like that. It'll just default to 512mb per thread.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> sniped
> 
> Still waiting on that AMD PTS miner link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't seem to find it anywhere.


I have the miner on my hard drive if you want that. But I don't have the original link.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have the miner on my hard drive if you want that. But I don't have the original link.


Well I'm looking for some source info since I'm thinking about putting the 270 in a system with linux. Want to see the optimization differences.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have the miner on my hard drive if you want that. But I don't have the original link.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm looking for some source info since I'm thinking about putting the 270 in a system with linux. Want to see the optimization differences.
Click to expand...

Duh glanced over that. Yeah I just have the windows version.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Well I'm looking for some source info since I'm thinking about putting the 270 in a system with linux. Want to see the optimization differences.


Are you saying you need the amd opencl miner original thread?


----------



## Osea23

Any update on going from BTC to Paypal? Payeer doesn't send to Paypal anymore







Is our once choice mining for $500 worth of PTS to send via BTC-E?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Can someone link me to the source for the amd miner? Want to do some research to see if linux is a viable option or not.


Here you go:

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.0


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> sniped
> 
> Still waiting on that AMD PTS miner link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't seem to find it anywhere.


Google is your friend. Its the first result.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Are you saying you need the amd opencl miner original thread?


That's exactly what I'm saying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Google is your friend. Its the first result.


That's weird. I didn't think the arcuda miner workerd for it....

https://www.google.com/search?q=amd+pts+mine&oq=amd&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j69i57j69i60j69i59l2j69i65.1505j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#q=amd+pts+miner

Now after some more resarch I found that what I really needed to look for was opencl pts miner. When I do that the most promising thing is a thread on January 12th, which was way before I though the real amd pts mining hit. Not to mention it's a pretty dead thread...

https://www.google.com/search?q=opencl+pts+miner&oq=ope&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j69i59j69i65l2j69i61l2.1819j0j9&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8

Is THIS it? I thought it was specifically AMD.


----------



## lacrossewacker

added up my share value/h on ypool. Is that the correct way of calculating my projected performance? I'm hanging right around 600 Sh/h. Just a bunch of CPU's really + 2 GPU's. How do I calculate my PTS/day from that?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> That's exactly what I'm saying.
> That's weird. I didn't think the arcuda miner workerd for it....
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=amd+pts+mine&oq=amd&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j69i57j69i60j69i59l2j69i65.1505j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#q=amd+pts+miner
> 
> Now after some more resarch I found that what I really needed to look for was opencl pts miner. When I do that the most promising thing is a thread on January 12th, which was way before I though the real amd pts mining hit. Not to mention it's a pretty dead thread...
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=opencl+pts+miner&oq=ope&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j69i59j69i65l2j69i61l2.1819j0j9&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8
> 
> Is THIS it? I thought it was specifically AMD.


I posted it two posts above yours:

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.0


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> added up my share value/h on ypool. Is that the correct way of calculating my projected performance? I'm hanging right around 600 Sh/h. Just a bunch of CPU's really + 2 GPU's. How do I calculate my PTS/day from that?


You need your total CPM to calculate your PTS/day and then use this link:

http://mrx.im/pts.php


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> added up my share value/h on ypool. Is that the correct way of calculating my projected performance? I'm hanging right around 600 Sh/h. Just a bunch of CPU's really + 2 GPU's. How do I calculate my PTS/day from that?


Because I also almost have the same Share/h, you should be getting anywhere between 1.7 - 2.0 PTS per day.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I posted it two posts above yours:
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.0


Damn, why was that so hard to find. +Rep.

Now being the linux guy you are, do you have any idea how well amd mining fairs on the os?

It's pretty much what I'm limited to since the only spare HDD I have is 20gb.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> added up my share value/h on ypool. Is that the correct way of calculating my projected performance? I'm hanging right around 600 Sh/h. Just a bunch of CPU's really + 2 GPU's. How do I calculate my PTS/day from that?


This is what we've been using to estimate PTS/day

http://mrx.im/pts.php

However, i've also been logging my confirmed PTS on ypool every day at same time. Actual earnings are about 20% less for me.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> added up my share value/h on ypool. Is that the correct way of calculating my projected performance? I'm hanging right around 600 Sh/h. Just a bunch of CPU's really + 2 GPU's. How do I calculate my PTS/day from that?


Use this
http://mrx.im/pts.php

Just add up your cpm and enter it.

EDIT Ninja'd


----------



## Shogon

Bought another Diamond 280X, there was also 3 XFX 280X's at the San Jose Fry's when I left. Kinda wish I found those first, warranty wise I think XFX is better.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Bought another Diamond 280X, there was also 3 XFX 280X's at the San Jose Fry's when I left. Kinda wish I found those first, warranty wise I think XFX is better.


Nice!!! I really need to move next to a Fry's :-|

Those were close to original MSRP...right? I saw the post on slickdeals.


----------



## Biakuwai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Bought another Diamond 280X, there was also 3 XFX 280X's at the San Jose Fry's when I left. Kinda wish I found those first, warranty wise I think XFX is better.


Lucky, I live less than 2 miles from Fry's but people here are fast! Our Fry's been out of stock on ALL amd cards for awhile now (anything 7850+, no R9s to be found). There are still some lower end stuff though like 7790s. etc


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Nice!!! I really need to move next to a Fry's :-|
> 
> Those were close to original MSRP...right? I saw the post on slickdeals.


Is $430 close to original MSRP? That's how much they were. The same Diamond 280X's I bought from Fry's are $490 over on newegg... + $5 shipping and then tax (I payed $429.99+tax). Talked to one of the guys in the computer area and he told me the 280X and above cards are hot selling items thanks to bitcoin mining. Soon as they get 290s they are off the shelves in no time, wish I could of got one instead of 280X's







.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Nice!!! I really need to move next to a Fry's :-|
> 
> Those were close to original MSRP...right? I saw the post on slickdeals.
> 
> 
> 
> Is $430 close to original MSRP? That's how much they were. The same Diamond 280X's I bought from Fry's are $490 over on newegg... + $5 shipping and then tax (I payed $429.99+tax). Talked to one of the guys in the computer area and he told me the 280X and above cards are hot selling items thanks to bitcoin mining. Soon as they get 290s they are off the shelves in no time, wish I could of got one instead of 280X's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Pretty sure MSRP of a 280x is $299.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Pretty sure MSRP of a 280x is $299.


Man, then this $469 I'm going to pay is criminal.


----------



## drka0tic

Looks like it was an Asus DirectCU that was on sale for $320:
http://slickdeals.net/f/6692908-frys-com-asus-r9-280x-r9280x-dc2t-3gd5-v2-319-no-longer-shipping-pickup-only-3-slot-card


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Pretty sure MSRP of a 280x is $299.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, then this $469 I'm going to pay is criminal.
Click to expand...

Lol I know, the way things are going right now. I wish AMD would flood the market.


----------



## srkpvn

Hi in INDIA R9 280X is 363$ XFX brand its worth to buy?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> Hi in INDIA R9 280X is 363$ XFX brand its worth to buy?


Short answer, yes.

Doubtful you'll find any other respectable brand/model for that price.


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Short answer, yes.
> 
> Doubtful you'll find any other respectable brand/model for that price.


Can you suggest me which brand is good... I there any another model in this price that performance is good?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> Can you suggest me which brand is good... I there any another model in this price that performance is good?


I'd personally buy the cheapest one I can find. It's a mining machine. You can expect it to be a little warm and loud. It's not like you're looking for maximum OC's either as you'd want stability over anything.


----------



## wholeeo

Anyone figure out on the AMD side of things whats the best algorithm flag to use on 290x's and 270s with opencl pts miner?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone figure out on the AMD side of things whats the best algorithm flag to use on 290x's and 270s with opencl pts miner?


I've heard -a 1 is the best for both 290x's and 270s.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Office is starting to get toasty. Trying to decide if I should use a desk fan blowing air into the office from the kitchen (cooler) or direct the fan to suck the air from the office and push it into the kitchen.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I've heard -a 1 is the best for both 290x's and 270s.


I'm using -a 1 on my 270Xs, getting ~1475CPM with them. With all 4 up and my GTX680, I'm at ~2 PTS/day


----------



## lester007

edit nvm its the op my bad LOL


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> I'm using -a 1 on my 270Xs, getting ~1475CPM with them. With all 4 up and my GTX680, I'm at ~2 PTS/day


How many 270's you running? and are they OC'ed?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> I'm using -a 1 on my 270Xs, getting ~1475CPM with them. With all 4 up and my GTX680, I'm at ~2 PTS/day


Try -a 0 and see if you get any better results


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> How many 270's you running? and are they OC'ed?


Four 270Xs, ~1475 each. OC'd to 1575 Mem, 1100 core
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Try -a 0 and see if you get any better results


I'll give that a shot, thanks!


----------



## wholeeo

My 270 and 270x after some tweaking are getting 2950. I'll play with the algorithms and clocks some more but apprently there's supposed to be equal to a 290/290x which are getting 3350 each....


----------



## theilya

what driver are you guys using for AMD cards?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> what driver are you guys using for AMD cards?


I'm using the latest 13.11 Beta drivers, think 5?


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Try -a 0 and see if you get any better results


So apparently I've been running -a 0 the whole time, lol. I switched to -a 1 just to see what's what, and my CPM actually went up. Gonna let it level off before I report results.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> what driver are you guys using for AMD cards?


Driver version 13.251 according to CCC


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> So apparently I've been running -a 0 the whole time, lol. I switched to -a 1 just to see what's what, and my CPM actually went up. Gonna let it level off before I report results.


Switching the flag to a 1 (-a 1), I'm now getting ~1530-1540 CPM.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Switching the flag to a 1 (-a 1), I'm now getting ~1530-1540 CPM.


Nice gain. What are the clocks?


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Nice gain. What are the clocks?


1575 mem, 1100 core, +10% power target


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Switching the flag to a 1 (-a 1), I'm now getting ~1530-1540 CPM.


Awesome


----------



## Ryld Baenre

BTER is telling me my PTS deposit address will be changed soon. Is this a normal occurrence?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> 1575 mem, 1100 core, +10% power target


What brand?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> BTER is telling me my PTS deposit address will be changed soon. Is this a normal occurrence?


For you and anyone else that may have some PTS loss in transit this is the reply I've got from Bter staff,
Quote:


> Dear Sir,
> PTS deposit is in maintenance and a new address will be enabled when the maintenance finishes.The coins sent to old address will be automatically credited to your account balance after the maintenance finishes, but it may take longer than usual.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> What brand?


XFX, this one here:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/radeon-r9-270x-2gb-ddr5-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card/2091002.p;jsessionid=6301D571057370438C8D0ECCD56649BA.bbolsp-app02-161?id=1219068840893&skuId=2091002&st=XFX%20R9%20270X&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## Outlawed

Well looks like linux is the way to go for CPU *AND* GPU. Just saw this...
Quote:


> Anyway, here are my Ubuntu results. R9 290X (1040/1250)
> 
> GPU 1 - [STATS] 2014-Feb-11 00:27:11 | 4153.40 c/m
> 
> GPU 2 - [STATS] 2014-Feb-11 00:21:54 | 4237.20 c/m
> 
> Decided to run one command line on each GPU with 2 threads each just to measure individual performance. I'll run -t 0,0,1,1 next.
> 
> This is a 1000cpm change over my Win7.64 Mining rig with the same specs.


I haven't been able to figure out how to overclock on linux yet so I'm running my 270 (non-x) on stock clocks. Getting 1400cpm.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> BTER is telling me my PTS deposit address will be changed soon. Is this a normal occurrence?


No it's not. They are doing maintenance on their PTS system which is why you are seeing that message.


----------



## theilya

are you guys using dummy plugs to monitor the other cards?

also, is anyone using ntel Pentium Processor G3220 to CPU mine?

I havent tested it yet because I only have 4gb ram in the minning rig...
i dont know if its worth the power


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> are you guy using dummy plugs to monitor the other cards?


Yes I just put one together yesterday.

Also -a 1 added about 80CPM to my 270, thanks Dizzz!


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer-x*
> 
> Yes I just put one together yesterday.


im still little confused. The dummy plugs let you monitor voltage, and core clocks? that all it does? or something extra?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Well looks like linux is the way to go for CPU *AND* GPU. Just saw this...
> I haven't been able to figure out how to overclock on linux yet so I'm running my 270 (non-x) on stock clocks. Getting 1400cpm.


hmmm


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> im still little confused. The dummy plugs let you monitor voltage, and core clocks? that all it does? or something extra?


I needed it for my 270 because without it I could not overclock, monitor temperature or monitor anything for that matter.
I don't need dummy plugs for my Nvidia cards though.


----------



## DizZz

Linux > Windows









I've found that for most computational tasks, linux is more efficient although I have not found a good method for overclocking GPUs on linux yet.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Linux > Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that for most computational tasks, linux is more efficient although I have not found a good method for overclocking GPUs on linux yet.


Have you seen *this*?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Have you seen *this*?


I can't believe I've never seen that. Thanks and +rep to you sir!


----------



## Shogon

Last time I tried to get Ubuntu to work I ended up installing Windows again







. I tried using the folding guides but man, I must be bad or something it would never work. If anyone makes a guide I'll try it out with my 280x









My 280x is making the same CPM as my 690 is, around 2875 (but for a total system draw of 265 watts vs. 340), clocks are 1,135 MHz core / stock memory / 1.05V, +20% power target. Core clock seems more beneficial for OpenCL, while CUDA seems to like both overclocked.


----------



## lightsout

Shot you a pm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> What brand?
> 
> 
> 
> XFX, this one here:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/radeon-r9-270x-2gb-ddr5-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card/2091002.p;jsessionid=6301D571057370438C8D0ECCD56649BA.bbolsp-app02-161?id=1219068840893&skuId=2091002&st=XFX%20R9%20270X&cp=1&lp=1
Click to expand...


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Last time I tried to get Ubuntu to work I ended up installing Windows again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I tried using the folding guides but man, I must be bad or something it would never work. If anyone makes a guide I'll try it out with my 280x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 280x is making the same CPM as my 690 is, around 2875 (but for a total system draw of 265 watts vs. 340), clocks are 1,135 MHz core / stock memory / 1.05V, +20% power target. Core clock seems more beneficial for OpenCL, while CUDA seems to like both overclocked.


Here is something cool I tried yesterday. It is odd but fun to use.

I am running 3*280X as you know.
When just running them (without adding any algorith flags) I am doing 7800 CPM with the 3 of them.

So I tried doing 2 threads:

1; I wait till the single thread is @ 7800 cpm. I then open a second thread by opening the same .bat file again. That thread gets to 2300cpm very fast and thread 1 slooooooowly goes down. I really mean VERY slowly. So I am running the for like 1,5 hours 9.000+ cpm. I think I am going to do this untill the total cpm drops under 7800. I will close thread 2 again, let thread 1 ramp up to 7800 again and repeat. Should give me quite a nice average.
2; I added the -a 1 flag and open two threads at the same time. Both go into the 2.000s cpm. Which is POO.

I would like to know how I would get that 3250 cpm per card like the other dude mentioned. I am running 1150/1500 btw.

I am now getting around 2,3 PTS/day with 7800 I think.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Anyone mining with a 4960x? I am getting 565 CPM average @ 4.5ghz wondering what others are like.


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Well looks like linux is the way to go for CPU *AND* GPU. Just saw this...
> I haven't been able to figure out how to overclock on linux yet so I'm running my 270 (non-x) on stock clocks. Getting 1400cpm.


I imitated the guy's parameter of -t 0,0 and my 280x(stock clocks and voltage) coming from 2600cpm, is now giving me 3200cpm. I dont know how does this reflect actual shares per hour. I mean cpm is good, but I think sph matters more.
I'm also trying out linux, I have no previous experience with it, so pls if anyone has a guide I'll appreciate it!


----------



## wholeeo

Looks like I'm not getting the most out of my 290x's. Some guy is hitting over 4000 CPM each over on the miners forum..










https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.msg35627#msg35627


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Anyone mining with a 4960x? I am getting 565 CPM average @ 4.5ghz wondering what others are like.


3930k @ 4.2ghz gave me 525cpm. Bumped it up to 4.8ghz and now it's giving me ~600cpm. So yea, seems about right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> I'm also trying out linux, I have no previous experience with it, so pls if anyone has a guide I'll appreciate it!


I'll see what I can do this next weekend but no promises.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Looks like I'm not getting the most out of my 290x's. Some guy is hitting over 4000 CPM each over on the miners forum..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.msg35627#msg35627


It seems like ubuntu is better for mining on then. Can you mine with nvidia gpus on ubuntu?


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Looks like I'm not getting the most out of my 290x's. Some guy is hitting over 4000 CPM each over on the miners forum..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.msg35627#msg35627


thats the guy where i copied -t 0,0 from. try it on one of your cards. just add -t 0,0 instead of -t 0. I cant get this to work on dual gpu setup. (eg. -t 0,0,1,1) only the first card gets the benefit of increased cpm. it didnt matter whether i did -t 0,0,1,1 or 2 separate instances like -t 0,0 and -t 1,1

edit: ok seems like -t 0,0,1,1 is a correct parameter I mustve made a mistake from my first run.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> It seems like ubuntu is better for mining on then. Can you mine with nvidia gpus on ubuntu?


Doesn't have to be unbuntu


----------



## Hukkel

I am going to try the same thing when I get home. -t 0,0,1,1,2,2 -a 1 on my 3 280X cards.
Someone there runs 4 of these babies and gets 14k cpm.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I am going to try the same thing when I get home. -t 0,0,1,1,2,2 -a 1 on my 3 280X cards.
> Someone there runs 4 of these babies and gets 14k cpm.


Is that t,0,0 running two threads im guessing? Can you do this on gpu like 7850 or 7870?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> For you and anyone else that may have some PTS loss in transit this is the reply I've got from Bter staff,


Yep, I got 2 of my 3 coins this morning in Bter. Instantly withdrew them into my wallet!

Good to know they were not just gone....


----------



## Aselert

Wooo massive increasing! Is it possible to do the same with Nvidia cards?


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is that t,0,0 running two threads im guessing? Can you do this on gpu like 7850 or 7870?


I don't think so. It depens on how much memory your card has. You need 1.2 GB per card. So basically only for 3GB and 4GB models.


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> 3930k @ 4.2ghz gave me 525cpm. Bumped it up to 4.8ghz and now it's giving me ~600cpm. So yea, seems about right.
> I'll see what I can do this next weekend but no promises.


Thanks!


----------



## wholeeo

Have you guys seen this?

http://www.btc2money.net/


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I am going to try the same thing when I get home. -t 0,0,1,1,2,2 -a 1 on my 3 280X cards.
> Someone there runs 4 of these babies and gets 14k cpm.


Forgot a - 1, bumped my stock clocked 270 up to 1500-1550cpm now.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Have you guys seen this?
> 
> http://www.btc2money.net/


my first thought is "looks too good to be true"

I mean, the "partners" section when you scroll down? Really? Maybe it's legit, it just hits too close to home to not be overly cautious


----------



## Sozin

Anyone ever use PowerColor before? I'm looking at their 280X and the reviews I've read make it appear to be pretty decent, and really it's hard to find the "major" brands in stock in places...


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Have you guys seen this?
> 
> http://www.btc2money.net/


I'd wait for the first 10k testers to report back








It logs your paypal address and provides you with an address to upload the bitcoin.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Anyone ever use PowerColor before? I'm looking at their 280X and the reviews I've read make it appear to be pretty decent, and really it's hard to find the "major" brands in stock in places...


yeah they're good. Anything is good at this point really. It's not like you're looking for the highest OC potential for benching.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Anyone ever use PowerColor before? I'm looking at their 280X and the reviews I've read make it appear to be pretty decent, and really it's hard to find the "major" brands in stock in places...


It is a product made by TUL just like Club 3D and a few other brands. Powercolor is fine.

All I know is the current XFX hd7970 and hd7950 coolers are not so much usefull for mining as it apparently isn't strong enough for that kind of thing. But that is from what I have read.
Reviews are happy about the new 280X coolers.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> yeah they're good. Anything is good at this point really. It's not like you're looking for the highest OC potential for benching.


Ha, yeah I suppose that's true. I think this is going to the one I snatch.

I remember reading earlier that people were thinking they were stuck having to have $500 to transfer out from BTC-E(?), is that still true or am I high and drunk?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Ha, yeah I suppose that's true. I think this is going to the one I snatch.
> 
> I remember reading earlier that people were thinking they were stuck having to have $500 to transfer out from BTC-E(?), is that still true or am I high and drunk?


I'm not entirely sure. I know there are some places that have a minimum of around $500 to make your transfer.

Back to the GPU thing though, I'd say go for the power cooler. It's completely okay to put one of these bad boys right next to your open system.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'm not entirely sure. I know there are some places that have a minimum of around $500 to make your transfer.
> 
> Back to the GPU thing though, I'd say go for the power cooler. It's completely okay to put one of these bad boys right next to your open system.


Luckily, it's been pretty much 0 degrees in Indiana, so I just have to crack open my deck sliding door and get some of that great cold air into my living room. Yeah, PowerColor seems to be the one to go. Hopefully it won't take me _too_ long to make up it's cost...


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I am going to try the same thing when I get home. -t 0,0,1,1,2,2 -a 1 on my 3 280X cards.
> Someone there runs 4 of these babies and gets 14k cpm.


Someone runs 4 x 280x with the optimization and gets 14k?


----------



## naws45

hello guys,

i recently purchased the gigabyte 270x oc to boost my numbers a bit.

I will be running a 680 and the 270 as a secondary card using silents guide.

Card has not arrived yet but was preempting a bit and have downloaded clpts-v0.2_win_x86-64

was just wondering if my bat looks ok?

clpts_x86-64 -u naws45.pts_2 -p x -t 0,2

I'm hoping the -t 0,2 means it will sure the second GPU?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Someone runs 4 x 280x with the optimization and gets 14k?


I'd be curious to see if their output actually changes.

I did a similar thing with [email protected] when I ran it on my CPU's in windows, then created a VM of ubuntu and ran it on my CPU on that too.

For a while, both clients added up gave me double the PPD, however, my ACTUAL output, was the same (a little loss due to overhead)

I wouldn't be surprised if that's the same thing happening here.


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

after adding that daul threads deal to my bat file my his iceq 7950 went from 2100cpm to 2700 cpm


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKENBAKEN*
> 
> after adding that daul threads deal to my bat file my his iceq 7950 went from 2100cpm to 2700 cpm


keep us updated a few hours out to see if that normalizes, or if it actually does increase productivity.

If it actually works, then I hope there's something similar for Nvidia!


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Someone runs 4 x 280x with the optimization and gets 14k?


Well that is what the person claims. He got 11k without this. I did 7880 on a single thread with 3 of them. So 10-11k is defenitely doable for 4 280X cards.
If the multiple threads actually work this is possible. I will have to try in 90 mins when i gethome from work and report back afterwards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naws45*
> 
> hello guys,
> 
> i recently purchased the gigabyte 270x oc to boost my numbers a bit.
> 
> I will be running a 680 and the 270 as a secondary card using silents guide.
> 
> Card has not arrived yet but was preempting a bit and have downloaded clpts-v0.2_win_x86-64
> 
> was just wondering if my bat looks ok?
> 
> clpts_x86-64 -u naws45.pts_2 -p x -t 0,2
> 
> I'm hoping the -t 0,2 means it will sure the second GPU?


You need to specify each GPU in this version. So if you have 3 cards running you need to use: -t 0,1,2
GPU 0, GPU 1, GPU 2 (3 in total).


----------



## tian105

im trying btc2money... i'll report back the results(hopefully positive)...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> im trying btc2money... i'll report back the results(hopefully positive)...


thanks!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> I imitated the guy's parameter of -t 0,0 and my 280x(stock clocks and voltage) coming from 2600cpm, is now giving me 3200cpm. I dont know how does this reflect actual shares per hour. I mean cpm is good, but I think sph matters more.
> I'm also trying out linux, I have no previous experience with it, so pls if anyone has a guide I'll appreciate it!


So yeah...basically my 280X like's this, with -t 0,0 , nets me about 3375 CPM at 1114 MHz core clock, stock memory. Gained almost 100 shares an hour (around 380-400 now, was 295-315), but I will let it mine for a few hours and check on it again. If it works and stays around the same CPM, I'm hooking up my other 280X that I thought of returning. I'd basically make the same CPM on 2 280X's vs. my 3 overclocked Titans at 1.2 / 7000...while consuming half the power...

Does this multiple instance running work for the CUDA miner as well? I imagine a Titan or a 780 can do 2 threads if possible, Titan could probably do 3.


----------



## Aparition

I ran 2 instances of the miner on my 780 overnight.

One normalized at 1730 hash rate, the other at 1000 hash rate.
138 SPM and 100 SPM.

With 1 instance running I was at about 210 SPM.

If there is a gain it is small.


----------



## Faithh

I can't get my 2nd 780 to work, it only uses 1 card.. Any ideas how to do this?


----------



## naws45

Ty hukkel.

Though im planning on keeping the nvid card on the cuda pts software.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naws45*
> 
> Ty hukkel.
> 
> Though im planning on keeping the nvid card on the cuda pts software.


Glad I could be of help


----------



## Scorpion667

Man I'm only at like 0.5PTS total after ~40+ hours of mining on my 680 at 1200/7000. Getting about 1385 collisions on average.
Isn't one "PTS" only worth like $11?

I don't think it's worth it in my case lol.
Was cool to try out though.

I couldn't get the miner running on my 3930k as it requires enabling "Lock Pages in Memory". It's not possible to enable this in Windows 8 Home Premium 64-bit as per Microsoft. That's Pro only feature, and am not interested in purchasing Pro at the current price.

Oh well.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I ran 2 instances of the miner on my 780 overnight.
> 
> One normalized at 1730 hash rate, the other at 1000 hash rate.
> 138 SPM and 100 SPM.
> 
> With 1 instance running I was at about 210 SPM.
> 
> If there is a gain it is small.


Tried on my Titan's and it eventually dropped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> I can't get my 2nd 780 to work, it only uses 1 card.. Any ideas how to do this?


In the .bat file to run the miner, add in -g 2. I had to add in -g 3 otherwise it just ran the miner on 1 out of 3 cards.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> I can't get my 2nd 780 to work, it only uses 1 card.. Any ideas how to do this?


Are you using any -d or -t commands?


----------



## caenlen

so basically, my 780 getting 2000 cpm is useless? AMD has taken over from what I have read so far... will we Nvidia folk ever get a break?


----------



## Sozin

Just placed my computer order, hopefully I can get this set up and start mining this week!


----------



## Alatar

I really need newer AMD GPUs though. Only my 7950 is useful for PTS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> so basically, my 780 getting 2000 cpm is useless? AMD has taken over from what I have read so far... will we Nvidia folk ever get a break?


If Nvidia decides to focus on IOPS as AMD has. Unlikely considering that their GPUs (high end) are mostly designed for DP FLOPs because that's what their supercomputer/tesla partners want.


----------



## Sozin

How many CPM are you getting with those cards?


----------



## theilya

my BTER PTS came through...


----------



## DemiseGR

to the UK Guys out there, best way to get PTS > GBP ? or do u keep USD in paypal ?


----------



## DemiseGR

Btw my i5 4670K at 4.6ghz is at 380CPM, but i dont know if its worth the wattage ? I'm assuming its pulling 80-100w from the wall (1.25v) ?


----------



## MerkageTurk

PTS address is back online on BTER


----------



## dph314

Anyone know what it means when the graph looks like this? I did stop mining on my laptop today. Is it dropping the value of the shares I mined because I stopped my laptop before the shares were confirmed our something?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> so basically, my 780 getting 2000 cpm is useless? AMD has taken over from what I have read so far... will we Nvidia folk ever get a break?


What do you mean by this? I don't understand, how can 2000CPM be useless?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> How many CPM are you getting with those cards?


Nvidia rig, above 6K, depends on OCs. 7950 gets around 2300cpm and the rest of the cards are mining doge.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Nvidia rig, above 6K, depends on OCs. 7950 gets around 2300cpm and the rest of the cards are mining doge.


Man, that's got to be making a good haul, have you cashed out any coins yet?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> so basically, my 780 getting 2000 cpm is useless? AMD has taken over from what I have read so far... will we Nvidia folk ever get a break?


Just like Alatar said it's in the architecture. Unless AMD drastically changes the next lineup of cards to decrease mining capability, they will always be ahead. Just how it is sometimes.

2000 CPM isn't useless, depending on your electricity cost and how much you make in a day in PTS (calculator in OP isn't entirely accurate) you could make a few dollars a day after covering utilities. I think I'm at about 1/3rd of a bitcoin's worth so far in PTS.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Man, that's got to be making a good haul, have you cashed out any coins yet?


I did get a couple of hundred dollars before BTC value started going down due to all that mtgox nonsense. So now I've been just been sitting on my BTC.

That and since payeer doesn't let you withdraw to paypal anymore (and I don't want to withdraw to my bank account) I'll just let my BTC sit on btc-e until bitcoin value is good. Then cash out and withdraw from there.


----------



## Shogon

Hey Alatar have you added -t 0,0 to your 7950 .bat? It added about 500 CPM for me on a 280x, should add something to your seeing as the 7950 and a 280x are near identical.


----------



## Alatar

Isn't that the same as running two instances of the miner though?

Anyways, will try later. Also what's the best setting for the -a flag?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> so basically, my 780 getting 2000 cpm is useless? AMD has taken over from what I have read so far... will we Nvidia folk ever get a break?
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Alatar said it's in the architecture. Unless AMD drastically changes the next lineup of cards to decrease mining capability, they will always be ahead. Just how it is sometimes.
> 
> 2000 CPM isn't useless, depending on your electricity cost and how much you make in a day in PTS (calculator in OP isn't entirely accurate) you could make a few dollars a day after covering utilities. I think I'm at about 1/3rd of a bitcoin's worth so far in PTS.
Click to expand...

I measured the calculator in the OP last night and it was accurate to about .01. Very good imo.

Man these 280x's seem great. I am about to buy some 270's but it looks like the 280x is doing better then 2x 270s. Does this translate over into scrypt as well or are 2x 270's better still?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Isn't that the same as running two instances of the miner though?
> 
> Anyways, will try later. Also what's the best setting for the -a flag?


-a 1 has been best for me. Not sure, when I ran 2 instances the CPM eventually turned into what I was already making (~2875 CPM) now I'm making ~ 3350 CPM and its stayed there this I changed it. Shares are steady around 350+ per hour.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I measured the calculator in the OP last night and it was accurate to about .01. Very good imo.
> 
> Man these 280x's seem great. I am about to buy some 270's but it looks like the 280x is doing better then 2x 270s. Does this translate over into scrypt as well or are 2x 270's better still?


Well that's good, I think it said in the calculator that reports were not accurate or something, but I can't say if it is or not because I've had terrible net issues during the latest rain storm (underground internet FTL) 2 days ago which ate up my production capacity. I really like the 280x over the 270x, I can adjust voltages for undervolting yet on the 270x I could not. I don't know if all 270's are like that, or just the ASUS direct CU2 I had. Have to say though this Diamond cooler on the 280x is quiet, my Titan at this same speed would drive me insane.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I did get a couple of hundred dollars before BTC value started going down due to all that mtgox nonsense. So now I've been just been sitting on my BTC.
> 
> That and since payeer doesn't let you withdraw to paypal anymore (and I don't want to withdraw to my bank account) I'll just let my BTC sit on btc-e until bitcoin value is good. Then cash out and withdraw from there.


So are you trading your PTS to BTC on bter.com and depositing your BTC at btc-e.com and waiting to sell?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> So are you trading your PTS to BTC on bter.com and depositing your BTC at btc-e.com and waiting to sell?


I switched to cryptsy.com since bter was annoying. But other than that yeah that's about it.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I switched to cryptsy.com since bter was annoying. But other than that yeah that's about it.


Bter is working again and has lower fees than cryptsy so it might be worth switching back.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I switched to cryptsy.com since bter was annoying. But other than that yeah that's about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Bter is working again and has lower fees than cryptsy so it might be worth switching back.
Click to expand...

Yep all good for me, got my PTS and have a deposit address. Although the charged .1 pts to transfer to my wallet.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Bter is working again and has lower fees than cryptsy so it might be worth switching back.


Any reason to go back to bter if our wallet is working for the time being?


----------



## theilya

got kill a wat today

apparently my 2x 780s at 1.2v only use 550-600 watts during mining and with my 4770k at 1.3v mining total watts is 700-750.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Bter is working again and has lower fees than cryptsy so it might be worth switching back.
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason to go back to bter if our wallet is working for the time being?
Click to expand...

No I wouldn't store them on BTer. Well I don't personally. Mine into your wallet and then when the time comes send them to Bter or wherever you decide. Bter has been quick for me besides the couple hiccups they had with PTS. Apparently cryptsy is very slow.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No I wouldn't store them on BTer. Well I don't personally. Mine into your wallet and then when the time comes send them to Bter or wherever you decide. Bter has been quick for me besides the couple hiccups they had with PTS. Apparently cryptsy is very slow.


This


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No I wouldn't store them on BTer. Well I don't personally. Mine into your wallet and then when the time comes send them to Bter or wherever you decide. Bter has been quick for me besides the couple hiccups they had with PTS. Apparently cryptsy is very slow.


Thanks


----------



## charliew

Just put my first sell order for 2.5 PTS up on bter!

Might be a bad time to sell but I want to play around on the DOGE/BTC action







.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Well that is what the person claims. He got 11k without this. I did 7880 on a single thread with 3 of them. So 10-11k is defenitely doable for 4 280X cards.
> If the multiple threads actually work this is possible. I will have to try in 90 mins when i gethome from work and report back afterwards.
> You need to specify each GPU in this version. So if you have 3 cards running you need to use: -t 0,1,2
> GPU 0, GPU 1, GPU 2 (3 in total).


Which pts miner are you using?


----------



## lightsout

Guys 4x 270s (non x single six pin) should be ok on a gold 750w psu you think? Its going to run two for now but want the ability to run up to four on it.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Guys 4x 270s (non x single six pin) should be ok on a gold 750w psu you think? Its going to run two for now but want the ability to run up to four on it.


Yes. Just fine.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Guys 4x 270s (non x single six pin) should be ok on a gold 750w psu you think? Its going to run two for now but want the ability to run up to four on it.


From what I've heard each 270 draws about 100w while mining so you should be fine.


----------



## battleaxe

The guys that are getting 3k plus on a 280x are you using Linux? or windows?

I'm currently putting a Linux machine together and was curious.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Guys 4x 270s (non x single six pin) should be ok on a gold 750w psu you think? Its going to run two for now but want the ability to run up to four on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Just fine.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Guys 4x 270s (non x single six pin) should be ok on a gold 750w psu you think? Its going to run two for now but want the ability to run up to four on it.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've heard each 270 draws about 100w while mining so you should be fine.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys, I made a thread in the psu section and people started recommending 1300w units .


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Which pts miner are you using?


I am using the clpts2.2.

I just started using the separate threads .bat file.

I am currently running a total of around 8.300 CPM with 3 * 280X.

Maybe I should open one window for each card. Each with two threads. See if that helps and gets me past the 9k mark.
I am using between 600 and 700 Watts now.


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> The guys that are getting 3k plus on a 280x are you using Linux? or windows?
> 
> I'm currently putting a Linux machine together and was curious.


I'm using windows 7 and 8.1 and vista(a 7950 that runs like a 280x). wow lol 3 generations of OS


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks guys, I made a thread in the psu section and people started recommending 1300w units .


What did Shilka recommend?


----------



## theilya

you can get two corsair 750s for $180

its cheaper than 1x 1k which I got

going to return the one I have and get two new ones.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> What did Shilka recommend?


Shilka's not a miner...afaik and not used to mining requirements. We don't run oced cpus, and if we oc we undervolt stuff, and we want both efficiency and cheapness...that won't melt if ran 24/7.
1300w is overkill. I can run 4 280X cards with a single 1000w unit easily.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> The guys that are getting 3k plus on a 280x are you using Linux? or windows?
> 
> I'm currently putting a Linux machine together and was curious.


Using Windows 7 64 with my 280X, 3.3K CPM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I am using the clpts2.2.
> 
> I just started using the separate threads .bat file.
> 
> I am currently running a total of around 8.300 CPM with 3 * 280X.
> 
> Maybe I should open one window for each card. Each with two threads. See if that helps and gets me past the 9k mark.
> I am using between 600 and 700 Watts now.


Have you added -a 1 flags and tried getting the - t 0,0,1,1,2,2 flags? I'm probably wrong on the -t flag but it's something like that I imagine for 3 cards.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Using Windows 7 64 with my 280X, 3.3K CPM.
> Have you added -a 1 flags and tried getting the - t 0,0,1,1,2,2 flags? I'm probably wrong on the -t flag but it's something like that I imagine for 3 cards.


I wonder how you're getting more than I am with a 290? I'm having trouble getting above 3150

Are you running more than one instance?


----------



## Hukkel

Yeah I added the following line: -t 0,0,1,1,2,2 -a 1

And this is the result. I am hovering more around the 8200 cpm constantly.

I am going to try 3 different windows now. See if it helps.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I wonder how you're getting more than I am with a 290? I'm having trouble getting above 3150


Mess with the algorithm flag (-a) and the -t flag (-t 0,0 for single GPU). -a 1 gave me the best CPM, might be different for a 290.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> you can get two corsair 750s for $180
> 
> its cheaper than 1x 1k which I got
> 
> going to return the one I have and get two new ones.


^This. I have two evga 750w PSUs coming because it seemed more efficient than one large one, they were cheaper and less work for me in the end modifying the cables


----------



## Hukkel

Listen to this. I have 3 280X.

1 Gigabyte 280X windforce OC
2 Sapphire 280X regular model.

the sapphires run now each in their own window @ 3496 & 3457 CPM each using 2 threads and -a 1 algorith

The Gigabyte does not like that. It stays around the 1.400 cpm mark. I do use it for the monitor but ok.
So i delete the -a 1 scrypt; 1600 cpm. MEH
So I take it back to basics: 1 thread and no algorith choice.
Now it runs happily at 2.600 cpm.

ODD

So one 280X is not the other 280X and for PTS mining I would RIGHT NOW recommend the Sapphire regular version of the 280X.

I am happily chugging away at 9700 cpm in total now with these 3 cards








And @ 1150 shares per hour.

Not too shabby. With the right cards a full rig of 280Xs (5 pieces) would ramp up to 16.500 cpm and 2.000 spm.

Thank you for listening










edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> ^This. I have two evga 750w PSUs coming because it seemed more efficient than one large one, they were cheaper and less work for me in the end modifying the cables


Watch out when buying PSUs for mining. You want a PSu with a SINGLE 12V RAIL. I have accidentally bought a 750W EVGA PSU and it had 3 12v rails and it is not funny. You want to be able to occupy ALL PCIE slots for cables without pulling too much from one rail and not enough of another.
I work together with www.geldfabriek.nu and we build and sell BIG scrypt mining PCs. We have tried XFX pro and the bloody connectors would come out the PSU, they wouldn't clamp. We tried BeQuiet PSUs and the 850 2nd PSUs died. MULTIPLE!!!! We are now rocking the RM1000 PSUs and they are working PERFECTLY. I don't care what the other thread says about it. They ALL worked, no RMA, no bad nothing. I know what PSU I am sticking with for sure. Another brand I would go for in a heartbeat is Cooler Master. Never had a problem with their PSUs yet. And I only used the semi-modular and full modular ones.


----------



## Shogon

Depending on how the future of mining goes it seems like a wooden fixture of some kind and 2 more 280Xs will be in my future. Some series CPM right there, easily destroys my 3 Titans by about 3000 CPM, and less wattage used.


----------



## Caldeio

Damn I should of got a 280x. Is this double thread thing good for sapphire 270x's?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Damn I should of got a 280x. Is this double thread thing good for sapphire 270x's?


yes, I am getting 1660 cpm on my 1 270 ( non x) windforce, 1200 core 1600 mem + 20% power and 6 more coming Friday.


----------



## Hukkel

Only for cards that have more than 2*1.2 GB ram.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Listen to this. I have 3 280X.
> 
> 1 Gigabyte 280X windforce OC
> 2 Sapphire 280X regular model.
> 
> the sapphires run now each in their own window @ 3496 & 3457 CPM each using 2 threads and -a 1 algorith
> 
> The Gigabyte does not like that. It stays around the 1.400 cpm mark. I do use it for the monitor but ok.
> So i delete the -a 1 scrypt; 1600 cpm. MEH
> So I take it back to basics: 1 thread and no algorith choice.
> Now it runs happily at 2.600 cpm.
> 
> ODD
> 
> So one 280X is not the other 280X and for PTS mining I would RIGHT NOW recommend the Sapphire regular version of the 280X.
> 
> I am happily chugging away at 9700 cpm in total now with these 3 cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And @ 1150 shares per hour.
> 
> Not too shabby. With the right cards a full rig of 280Xs (5 pieces) would ramp up to 16.500 cpm and 2.000 spm.
> 
> Thank you for listening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> Watch out when buying PSUs for mining. You want a PSu with a SINGLE 12V RAIL. I have accidentally bought a 750W EVGA PSU and it had 3 12v rails and it is not funny. You want to be able to occupy ALL PCIE slots for cables without pulling too much from one rail and not enough of another.
> I work together with www.geldfabriek.nu and we build and sell BIG scrypt mining PCs. We have tried XFX pro and the bloody connectors would come out the PSU, they wouldn't clamp. We tried BeQuiet PSUs and the 850 2nd PSUs died. MULTIPLE!!!! We are now rocking the RM1000 PSUs and they are working PERFECTLY. I don't care what the other thread says about it. They ALL worked, no RMA, no bad nothing. I know what PSU I am sticking with for sure. Another brand I would go for in a heartbeat is Cooler Master. Never had a problem with their PSUs yet. And I only used the semi-modular and full modular ones.


how do you identify a single raid PSU?

is this a single rail? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139010


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> thanks!


They deposited money into my paypal in less that 2 hours.

Also use this coupon for +5% cash out value

coupon: NWAGW5

Edit: to anyone wondering the site, its btc2money.net basically all you have to do is give them your paypal address and deposite btc into the address they give you, and expect money to show up in your account very soon.

the only scary part was that they didnt give me any confirmation, so it was a scary 2 hours until i saw the money in my paypal account


----------



## tian105

also to anyone wondering how to set up amd cards for mining on ubuntu, here's a good guide i found

http://litecoinsblog.com/installing-radeon-r9-290-gpu-drivers-in-xubuntu-64bit/


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> also to anyone wondering how to set up amd cards for mining, here's a good guide i found
> 
> http://litecoinsblog.com/installing-radeon-r9-290-gpu-drivers-in-xubuntu-64bit/


thanks! + rep


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Only for cards that have more than 2*1.2 GB ram.


So I would have to have min 3gb? So my 2gb card wont work?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> yes, I am getting 1660 cpm on my 1 270 ( non x) windforce, 1200 core 1600 mem + 20% power and 6 more coming Friday.


How many gb on that card? Very nice numbers!


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> So I would have to have min 3gb? So my 2gb card wont work?
> How many gb on that card? Very nice numbers!


2gb


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> 2gb


Ok that makes me feel better, awesome!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> What did Shilka recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> Shilka's not a miner...afaik and not used to mining requirements. We don't run oced cpus, and if we oc we undervolt stuff, and we want both efficiency and cheapness...that won't melt if ran 24/7.
> 1300w is overkill. I can run 4 280X cards with a single 1000w unit easily.
Click to expand...

Maybe I should just go 850.

850 bronze or
750 gold
for x4 270's (one 6 pin)


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> how do you identify a single raid PSU?
> 
> is this a single rail? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139010


yes, it says so in the specifications TAB.

+12V Rails: Single


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Bter is working again and has lower fees than cryptsy so it might be worth switching back.


Yep, got my coin that was missing for 2 days. I feel better about it now.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> They deposited money into my paypal in less that 2 hours.
> 
> Also use this coupon for +5% cash out value
> 
> coupon: NWAGW5
> 
> Edit: to anyone wondering the site, its btc2money.net basically all you have to do is give them your paypal address and deposite btc into the address they give you, and expect money to show up in your account very soon.
> 
> the only scary part was that they didnt give me any confirmation, so it was a scary 2 hours until i saw the money in my paypal account


Well that's good to hear, BTer works now and we have that site possibly. Looks like the fee's are low as well...also it says max wait time up to 3 hours, so I say they did you good in 2









Going to wait for the values to go up more and have at least 1/2 a bitcoin, I'm at 0.32 or so right now with the amount of PTS I have.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Shilka's not a miner...afaik and not used to mining requirements. We don't run oced cpus, and if we oc we undervolt stuff, and we want both efficiency and cheapness...that won't melt if ran 24/7.
> 1300w is overkill. I can run 4 280X cards with a single 1000w unit easily.


Fair enough, I didn't take that into consideration. He's always been my go-to source for PSU info but you make a very valid point.


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Listen to this. I have 3 280X.
> 
> 1 Gigabyte 280X windforce OC
> 2 Sapphire 280X regular model.
> 
> the sapphires run now each in their own window @ 3496 & 3457 CPM each using 2 threads and -a 1 algorith
> 
> The Gigabyte does not like that. It stays around the 1.400 cpm mark. I do use it for the monitor but ok.
> So i delete the -a 1 scrypt; 1600 cpm. MEH
> So I take it back to basics: 1 thread and no algorith choice.
> Now it runs happily at 2.600 cpm.
> 
> ODD
> 
> So one 280X is not the other 280X and for PTS mining I would RIGHT NOW recommend the Sapphire regular version of the 280X.
> 
> I am happily chugging away at 9700 cpm in total now with these 3 cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And @ 1150 shares per hour.
> 
> Not too shabby. With the right cards a full rig of 280Xs (5 pieces) would ramp up to 16.500 cpm and 2.000 spm.
> 
> Thank you for listening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> Watch out when buying PSUs for mining. You want a PSu with a SINGLE 12V RAIL. I have accidentally bought a 750W EVGA PSU and it had 3 12v rails and it is not funny. You want to be able to occupy ALL PCIE slots for cables without pulling too much from one rail and not enough of another.
> I work together with www.geldfabriek.nu and we build and sell BIG scrypt mining PCs. We have tried XFX pro and the bloody connectors would come out the PSU, they wouldn't clamp. We tried BeQuiet PSUs and the 850 2nd PSUs died. MULTIPLE!!!! We are now rocking the RM1000 PSUs and they are working PERFECTLY. I don't care what the other thread says about it. They ALL worked, no RMA, no bad nothing. I know what PSU I am sticking with for sure. Another brand I would go for in a heartbeat is Cooler Master. Never had a problem with their PSUs yet. And I only used the semi-modular and full modular ones.


does your cards doesnt like -t 0,0,1,1,2,2? cause thats what happened to me in t he morning, i tried -t 0,0,1,1 didnt work the first time. then by some miracle it worked the second time.


----------



## DizZz

If anyone else has success with btc2money.net let me know and I'll add it to the OP!


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> does your cards doesnt like -t 0,0,1,1,2,2? cause thats what happened to me in t he morning, i tried -t 0,0,1,1 didnt work the first time. then by some miracle it worked the second time.


I think it is due to the fact my Gigabyte 280X doesn't seem to like it somehow. And by putting them all in one scrypt that card also got the settings. By letting that card run different settings it now works better.


----------



## battleaxe

I've been using the Yam miner on my Sandy Bridge cpu's and it works fine. But I've had no success getting the Ivy bridge counterpart to fire up. The .exe file crashes every time. I've allowed it through my firewall and all that. The files are the same as on my Sandy machines, so my config files should work. Any ideas?


----------



## Shogon

Hmm Hukkel, you're making me think my Enermax 1500 would be a bad idea to use in the mining PC if I go with 2 Titans and a 690. It has like 6 12v rails but the GPU ones are each rated for 30A, as long as I split them properly it should be fine? I do have my X1250, I just don't know if it is dead or not. Going to use the 860W from Corsair for the 2 280X's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I've been using the Yam miner on my Sandy Bridge cpu's and it works fine. But I've had no success getting the Ivy bridge counterpart to fire up. The .exe file crashes every time. I've allowed it through my firewall and all that. The files are the same as on my Sandy machines, so my config files should work. Any ideas?



Here's what mine looks like. The mine document is the .bat and the yam pts file is the CFG. That's how mine is set up on my 4820k.


----------



## theilya

i myself debating whether to keep 2x corsair 750 gold for 6x 270s (overclock them as much as i can)

or

do i keep the 1x evga 1000w gold psu and try to run 6x 270s (probbaly will have to undervolt)

I measured my system usage without video cards in them and its 50-60 watt

the price of 2x 750 after rebate is $180+20 for multiple PSU adapter.
price of 1k evga psu is $200

leaning towards 2x 750s as I might return 1x 270 and pick up 280x


----------



## Hukkel

If you can split them then no problem. I used a evga 750 and I couldn't put two hd7950 on a single rail. Making it a 2 gpu max psu.

I am using a Platimax 1250 myself right now and it works perfectly.

I would like to add that pts mining uses less power. Scrypt I was using 922 and with pts now between 600 and 700 W.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> i myself debating whether to keep 2x corsair 750 gold for 6x 270s (overclock them as much as i can)
> 
> or
> 
> do i keep the 1x evga 1000w gold psu and try to run 6x 270s (probbaly will have to undervolt)
> 
> I measured my system usage without video cards in them and its 50-60 watt
> 
> the price of 2x 750 after rebate is $180+20 for multiple PSU adapter.
> price of 1k evga psu is $200
> 
> leaning towards 2x 750s as I might return 1x 270 and pick up 280x


Where you getting a 280x from?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> If anyone else has success with btc2money.net let me know and I'll add it to the OP!


just tried sent pts from ypool... didn't notice that the changed payment addresses sent to my old address so they probably gone... lol


----------



## Shogon

As long as you buy a good dual PSU connector nothing wrong with those 2 units. Ithink the one I bought from Amazon died after a few weeks, or just my x1250 did. I seem to have bad luck with Seasonic lol, I've done 3 RMA's with them in the past year or so lol.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Where you getting a 280x from?


either from newegg for $430 or so or used from craiglist for $375


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> As long as you buy a good dual PSU connector nothing wrong with those 2 units. Ithink the one I bought from Amazon died after a few weeks, or just my x1250 did. I seem to have bad luck with Seasonic lol, I've done 3 RMA's with them in the past year or so lol.


I have seasonic on my main rig and its been flawless so far.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DL3L2J6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

your thoughts on this connector?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Where you getting a 280x from?
> 
> 
> 
> either from newegg for $430 or so or used from craiglist for $375
Click to expand...

I was checking those out, has me nervous that they are "cheaper" than all the others.
But I feel like hash/$ is better on the 270's. But it does seem like the 280's keep getting better as people get them more optimized.

I had an offer for a 290 at $450 but they are so dang loud my wife would kill me.


----------



## theilya

I'm going to have extra watts left over from 2x PSUs combined so might aswell get 5x 270s and one 280


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I have seasonic on my main rig and its been flawless so far.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DL3L2J6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> your thoughts on this connector?


don't even need it. Just use a piece of metal and electrical tape and call it a day.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I'm going to have extra watts left over from 2x PSUs combined so might aswell get 5x 270s and one 280


If you got the cash by all means.


----------



## kzim9

All this AMD talk in the cuda thread is getting hard to sort though.

Maybe we should have different threads so people don't have to sort thought each in one thread?


----------



## kskwerl

can anyone help me pick out a PSU for 4 x 290Xs? or multiple PSU's?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> All this AMD talk in the cuda thread is getting hard to sort though.
> 
> Maybe we should have different threads so people don't have to sort thought each in one thread?


Its more of a PTS thread. Everything you need to know for CUDA is in the OP. There have been no developments since then except for some new CPU miners and AMD findings. Enjoy the extra info, it could be very beneficial


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> All this AMD talk in the cuda thread is getting hard to sort though.
> 
> Maybe we should have different threads so people don't have to sort thought each in one thread?


*THIS^^^^*


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I have seasonic on my main rig and its been flawless so far.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DL3L2J6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> your thoughts on this connector?


That's the one I bought so until I find out if the cable went bad, or the x1250 did, I don't know what to say about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> All this AMD talk in the cuda thread is getting hard to sort though.
> 
> Maybe we should have different threads so people don't have to sort thought each in one thread?


Well with the newest OpenCL miner it's created a big buzz in the land of PTS so the latest posts will most likely be AMD oriented. What are you trying to sort through though? We have a search function within the thread if you have an idea of what you're looking for. Thanks to that I found the updated CL miner that some people were talking about. Could rename the thread to "PTS MINING" as we have a guide and links for CPU , AMD, & Nvidia mining.


----------



## 316320

I have received my money from BTC2Money.net

Payment took about about 30min.

Will be using them from now on.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> can anyone help me pick out a PSU for 4 x 290Xs? or multiple PSU's?


Not sure what the mining load of 290X's will be, but I want to say 200 watts or so. I'm thinking in the range between 1000 and 1300 Watt power supply. I learn more towards 1200 or so..also look for a single rail PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> I have received my money from BTC2Money.net
> 
> Payment took about about 30min.
> 
> Will be using them from now on.


Cool







I'll give them a try in a week or two.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> I have received my money from BTC2Money.net
> 
> Payment took about about 30min.
> 
> Will be using them from now on.


Awesome I'll make a tutorial video in the next couple of days and add it to the OP


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> All this AMD talk in the cuda thread is getting hard to sort though.
> 
> Maybe we should have different threads so people don't have to sort thought each in one thread?


Someone's getting jelly of all the AMD cpms









I swear the PTS cuda miner was a hook and bait for nvidia users. I never even thought twice about investing in mining beforehand. Then I mined for a week on the 780s and started to dig it. Of course AMD came in and piss on those numbers so what else could I do?

270 purchased and I'm thinking hard about another 280x


----------



## naws45

to anyone using bter

i noticed the bter coins were accumulating in my account.

quick google told me what the were, doesn't seem to shabby.

"Bter.comSupport [email protected] via outlook.com

8:45 PM (17 hours ago)

to me

Dear Sir, It is created for encouraging customer to trade on our platform. The BTR can be used as certificate to share the end of month bounus of our trading fee."

For reference, it seems that my 65,000 Bter are worth about 0.035 BTC right now, according to my account fund estimation that the site provides.

THIS INFORMATION HAS NOT BEEN VERIFIED


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Awesome I'll make a tutorial video in the next couple of days and add it to the OP


that video will be like 30 seconds lol.


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> We have a search function within the thread if you have an idea of what you're looking for. Thanks to that I found the updated CL miner that some people were talking about. Could rename the thread to "PTS MINING" as we have a guide and links for CPU , AMD, & Nvidia mining.


How about parameters for the cuda miner and how they function? Is there a parameter to run 2 threads on a single gpu (gpu:0) while 1 thread on another (gpu:1)?

Why rename this thread? Because it's been hijacked? Why not create a separate thread for PTS mining and leave this one to cuda mining? Just a thought.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Someone's getting jelly of all the AMD cpms


Someone's lazy and doesn't like looking through 999 pages to find pertinent information..... I guess making an AMD thread would be too much work.


----------



## DizZz

*OP updated with http://btc2money.net/







*


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csimon*
> 
> How about parameters for the cuda miner and how they function? Is there a parameter to run 2 threads on a single gpu (gpu:0) while 1 thread on another (gpu:1)?
> 
> Why rename this thread? Because it's been hijacked? Why not create a separate thread for PTS mining and leave this one to cuda mining? Just a thought.


If you can't fond what you're looking for, go forth and google. https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2214.0

I don't think 2 threads work on CUDA clients like they do on OpenCL.

Why do we need 2 threads for the same cryptocoin? Everything was going so well, one of the few threads where AMD and Nvidia wasn't filled with mindless bashing.

Those with cuda, try using sse4 instead of avx. I'm seeing a small CPM increase. Will try out sph next.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> *THIS^^^^*


I was just thinking this exact same thing :/

It's tough finding a second 670 4gb superclocked :s While amd would be the logical buy for mining I don't see this as a full time thing and I want to SLI my 670 to game when I have the chance.


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Someone's getting jelly of all the AMD cpms


Im not jelly, I have six 270's coming my way.....


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Someone's lazy and doesn't like looking through 999 pages to find pertinent information..... I guess making an AMD thread would be too much work.


138 pages isn't so bad







it could be a lot longer by now.

sph gave me less CPM then avx and sse4, and I actually think avx is better but they are both pretty close. Testing these on my Titan's which have compute 3.5.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> All this AMD talk in the cuda thread is getting hard to sort though.
> 
> Maybe we should have different threads so people don't have to sort thought each in one thread?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> can anyone help me pick out a PSU for 4 x 290Xs? or multiple PSU's?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csimon*
> 
> How about parameters for the cuda miner and how they function? Is there a parameter to run 2 threads on a single gpu (gpu:0) while 1 thread on another (gpu:1)?
> 
> Why rename this thread? Because it's been hijacked? Why not create a separate thread for PTS mining and leave this one to cuda mining? Just a thought.


We could use a cudaminer/pts cuda/everything cuda thread...good idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> I was just thinking this exact same thing :/
> 
> It's tough finding a second 670 4gb superclocked :s While amd would be the logical buy for mining I don't see this as a full time thing and I want to SLI my 670 to game when I have the chance.


They are good for yacoin...4kh/s or so, good for 0.013btc/day at 70w (each).


----------



## theilya

******* newegg has been packing my 6x 270s for two days now

im pissed


----------



## ghostrider85

please create a separate thread for amd users!!!!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *csimon*
> 
> How about parameters for the cuda miner and how they function? Is there a parameter to run 2 threads on a single gpu (gpu:0) while 1 thread on another (gpu:1)?
> 
> Why rename this thread? Because it's been hijacked? Why not create a separate thread for PTS mining and leave this one to cuda mining? Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't fond what you're looking for, go forth and google. https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2214.0
> 
> I don't think 2 threads work on CUDA clients like they do on OpenCL.
> 
> Why do we need 2 threads for the same cryptocoin? Everything was going so well, one of the few threads where AMD and Nvidia wasn't filled with mindless bashing.
> 
> Those with cuda, try using sse4 instead of avx. I'm seeing a small CPM increase. Will try out sph next.
Click to expand...

Avx was the best for me (780)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> ******* newegg has been packing my 6x 270s for two days now
> 
> im pissed


Uh oh.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> ******* newegg has been packing my 6x 270s for two days now
> 
> im pissed


lol mine shipped yesterday. You a premier member?


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> ******* newegg has been packing my 6x 270s for two days now
> 
> im pissed


I ordered six from NCIX.ca yesterday when they showed they had 20+ at each warehouse, today they show 0. I called and asked and they said they are on Backorder now









I am so pissed, I let right into the person on the phone by telling them their stock system is crap.....

Do I cancel, or wait for who know how long......


----------



## derpa

Wanted to get the community's thoughts on these before I put the order in:

CPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116889#_=1337729095110&count=horizontal&dnt=true&id=twitter-widget-108&lang=en&original_referer=http%3a%2f%2fwww.newegg.com%2fProduct%2fProduct.aspx%3fItem%3dN82E16819116889

MB:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130643

or

http://www.microcenter.com/product/387556/GA-Z77X-UD3H_LGA_1155_Z77_ATX_Intel_Motherboard

The one I originally wanted from Newegg is out of stock, so these are the alternates I've found. Thanks!


----------



## 316320

Maybe the prices of 270s will go up and ill make more money!


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> We could use a cudaminer/pts cuda/everything cuda thread...good idea.
> They are good for yacoin...4kh/s or so, good for 0.013btc/day at 70w (each).


Do you have a link to a guide by any chance?


----------



## bitbotminder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> They deposited money into my paypal in less that 2 hours.
> 
> Also use this coupon for +5% cash out value
> 
> coupon: NWAGW5
> 
> Edit: to anyone wondering the site, its btc2money.net basically all you have to do is give them your paypal address and deposite btc into the address they give you, and expect money to show up in your account very soon.
> 
> the only scary part was that they didnt give me any confirmation, so it was a scary 2 hours until i saw the money in my paypal account


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> I have received my money from BTC2Money.net
> 
> Payment took about about 30min.
> 
> Will be using them from now on.


I made username to this website just to say thank you so much for the website.
I just withdraw 2.8 BTC and get money in 2 hours. Also thanks for the coupon it was VALID i get 5% more from the actual price.

Cheers


----------



## 316320

Anyone know what 7990s are getting cpm wise?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I have seasonic on my main rig and its been flawless so far.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DL3L2J6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> your thoughts on this connector?


Currently using it with my Seasonic's, works great!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> Do you have a link to a guide by any chance?


I live and breathe cudaminer xD (got a 780 for testing...I predict scrypt-jane / variable n factor scrypt and alternate algos will be really big once scrypt asics go mainstream, and cuda cards have a huge advantage with memory hard mining, so, common sense...nvidia will be the next big thing.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Anyone know what 7990s are getting cpm wise?


My guess is 5-6K, maybe even above 6K. The 280X is a 7970 right? If so one of those cores on the 7990 will most likely net you around 3k.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> My guess is 5-6K, maybe even above 6K. The 280X is a 7970 right? If so one of those cores on the 7990 will most likely net you around 3k.


Anyone know what 290X are getting as far as CPM is concerned? Are you saying the 7990 gets 5-6K CPM per card??


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Someone's lazy and doesn't like looking through 999 pages to find pertinent information..... I guess making an AMD thread would be too much work.


I feel you. I think as somebody already stated that this was really a PTS thread more than an nvidia thread. The only reason it started off specifically to cuda is because that's all that was the only option available at the time for PTS GPU mining.

As for pertinent information I think you have the best that's gonna be available. I can't see much chaining for nvidia because it already seems that they are at max optimization for what they are doing (which being in the possession of two 780s makes me cry a little).

I think maybe the best point of action is to create an nvidia only generic mining thread since it's still only a niche thing.

As somebody that now owns and mines on both, I would personally prefer to keep this as a generic PTS thread. But hey, maybe that is the laziness you speak of coming out.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Im not jelly, I have six 270's coming my way.....


That's right you do. Facepalm lol

As I said above, it might be better to create an all around nvidia mining thread since that seems to be what most people with nvidia cards are looking for.


----------



## phenom01

Ugg to bad I sent 20 bucks to payeer and now cant get it out. O well....


----------



## lacrossewacker

Don't split this into multiple threads.

I came here looking for info about Cuda mining. Since then, I've learned about how to mine on my CPU, about PTS coins, and about how to use all the various websites.

We don't need to duplicate all the guides across mutliple threads.

What if something about a new PTS CPU miner came out but people only said something about it in one thread...while I'm looking at the other?

It's hard enough to keep up with one thread, don't make it harder by making me keep track of two!

this isn't a Nvidia effort or an AMD effort, it's a collective community effort by OCN to help each other out get a few more bucks.

Let yourself go full circle, it's not too bad after you try.


----------



## $ilent

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466426/info-amd-pts-mining-discussion-thread/0_40

I made a new amd pts discussion thread, since people keep asking for it in here. Suppose it will help those mining nvidia to sift through the pages in here. I mine on both so will use both threads.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Anyone know what 290X are getting as far as CPM is concerned? Are you saying the 7990 gets 5-6K CPM per card??


290X could be close to 4K given correct algorithm and how ever many threads you use(-t 0,0 1,1 etc..). That is my guess. If a 280X can make 3.2k CPM, then I imagine a 7990, basically 2 7970s, will get about the same as 2 280X's, or actually a bit less but I think my estimation is alright.

Noooooo! The union is in tatters


----------



## Outlawed

So when running two threads with the -t 0,0 command, should I physically see the same cpm?

It seems to halve my cpm (which I would logically expect) but it isn't displaying cmd any faster nor is it displaying two at a time. It's simply displaying close to half what my original cpm is.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466426/info-amd-pts-mining-discussion-thread/0_40
> 
> I made a new amd pts discussion thread, since people keep asking for it in here. Suppose it will help those mining nvidia to sift through the pages in here. I mine on both so will use both threads.


curse you!


----------



## $ilent

Forgive me lacrosse, this is the nv thread!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So when running two threads with the -t 0,0 command, should I physically see the same cpm?
> 
> It seems to halve my cpm (which I would logically expect) but it isn't displaying cmd any faster nor is it displaying two at a time. It's simply displaying close to half what my original cpm is.


Are you doing this on a CUDA card or AMD? I haven't been running 2 threads because they don't work that well on my Titan's, and like you said the same CPM as before so my guess is running 2 threads on CUDA splits it up or something. So both miners work at 50% normal operation, hence why you add them up you get the same CPM as before.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Don't split this into multiple threads.
> 
> I came here looking for info about Cuda mining. Since then, I've learned about how to mine on my CPU, about PTS coins, and about how to use all the various websites.
> 
> We don't need to duplicate all the guides across mutliple threads.
> 
> What if something about a new PTS CPU miner came out but people only said something about it in one thread...while I'm looking at the other?
> 
> It's hard enough to keep up with one thread, don't make it harder by making me keep track of two!
> 
> this isn't a Nvidia effort or an AMD effort, it's a collective community effort by OCN to help each other out get a few more bucks.
> 
> Let yourself go full circle, it's not too bad after you try.


Agreed


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Forgive me lacrosse, this is the nv thread!


so will we need a CPU one too? Bc I have about 15 computer chugging away on their i5's. I'd like to know if a new miner is released somehow


----------



## $ilent

No if dizz makes this a general pts thread then people can stop whinging and we can all speak in here.


----------



## mocboy123

How many shares does it take to make a PTS? Sorry just a tad confused as I've currently got around 40 shares but .00038051 unconfirmed PTS.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466426/info-amd-pts-mining-discussion-thread/0_40
> 
> I made a new amd pts discussion thread, since people keep asking for it in here. Suppose it will help those mining nvidia to sift through the pages in here. I mine on both so will use both threads.


I think its redundant now we will need to look back and forth between the two. Not my choice though its a free site!!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mocboy123*
> 
> How many shares does it take to make a PTS? Sorry just a tad confused as I've currently got around 40 shares but .00038051 unconfirmed PTS.


No clue on the amount of shares it takes per PTS, but it's around 3200 CPM in a day for 1. How much CPM do you make? http://mrx.im/pts.php

But lets just try this, I'm probably wrong now..

My 280X says around 350 shares an hour, for 3376 CPM, so doing around 335 shares (a guesstimate on the amount needed per hour for 1 PTS a day) x 24 = 8040 shares a day. I'm probably wrong, I'm just tired..when I'm tired I think (and not very well mind you...







)


----------



## DizZz

Updated the OP with AMD instructions. Let's turn this into more of a PTS discussion thread, not vendor specific!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> I have received my money from BTC2Money.net


Unless something has changed recently Bitcoin sales are disallowed by Paypal. Thier CEO clarified that mining machines or ASICs are allowed to be sold - despite what their customer service has told people, but that BTC or any other digital currency was not.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Updated the OP with AMD instructions. Let's turn this into more of a PTS discussion thread, not vendor specific!


Right on!


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Right on!


Ya just split the OP into nvidia and amd parts


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Unless something has changed recently Bitcoin sales are disallowed by Paypal. Thier CEO clarified that mining machines or ASICs are allowed to be sold - despite what their customer service has told people, but that BTC or any other digital currency was not.


Haven't been emailed this..that sucks though. So what would we use then if not PayPal?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Haven't been emailed this..that sucks though. So what would we use then if not PayPal?


I've used Coinbase with great results - 1,000s of cash outs.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mocboy123*
> 
> How many shares does it take to make a PTS? Sorry just a tad confused as I've currently got around 40 shares but .00038051 unconfirmed PTS.
> 
> 
> 
> No clue on the amount of shares it takes per PTS, but it's around 3200 CPM in a day for 1. How much CPM do you make? http://mrx.im/pts.php
> 
> But lets just try this, I'm probably wrong now..
> 
> My 280X says around 350 shares an hour, for 3376 CPM, so doing around 335 shares (a guesstimate on the amount needed per hour for 1 PTS a day) x 24 = 8040 shares a day. I'm probably wrong, I'm just tired..when I'm tired I think (and not very well mind you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Man hearing the CPM of the 280x has me wanting one over 2x 270's. But I think in most other coins the 270's will come out on top?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> I've used Coinbase with great results - 1,000s of cash outs.


So this goes directly into your bank...cool thank you. rep for you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Man hearing the CPM of the 280x has me wanting one over 2x 270's. But I think in most other coins the 270's will come out on top?


I don't know about other coins, but PTS specifically I decided to go with 280X's. The 270X I had was nice and cool, and made about 1500 CPM for 100 watts of power, but if you figure 2 270x's vs 1 280x. The 280x will use less power, heat, noise and depending on overclocks you can make more CPM then 2 270s. Plus if mining goes well for you, buy another 280x. That's what I plan on doing if all goes well in the future, I need to convince my neighbor to build me a rack out of wood for this mining pc. There was a post in this thread earlier with a wonderful looking one, I'll probably have to copy it if possible







Just search this thread for "wood" and you'll see how awesome it looks!


----------



## drka0tic

Hey guys...the Asrock BTC board is back in stock at newegg for $69.99:

ASRock H81 Pro BTC

Hurry!!! Before it pops up on slickdeals.

They only allow one per person.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> I've used Coinbase with great results - 1,000s of cash outs.
> 
> 
> 
> So this goes directly into your bank...cool thank you. rep for you!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Man hearing the CPM of the 280x has me wanting one over 2x 270's. But I think in most other coins the 270's will come out on top?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about other coins, but PTS specifically I decided to go with 280X's. The 270X I had was nice and cool, and made about 1500 CPM for 100 watts of power, but if you figure 2 270x's vs 1 280x. The 280x will use less power, heat, noise and depending on overclocks you can make more CPM then 2 270s. Plus if mining goes well for you, buy another 280x. That's what I plan on doing if all goes well in the future, I need to convince my neighbor to build me a rack out of wood for this mining pc. There was a post in this thread earlier with a wonderful looking one, I'll probably have to copy it if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just search this thread for "wood" and you'll see how awesome it looks!
Click to expand...

Yeah I saw that rack. Was actually looking at it today on ebay today.

I have two 270's on the way. Will order two more tomorrow. I could go 280x but I think in the end the 270's will make more money. I don't expect pts to stay this profitable forever and it seems like 270's put more hash. Sorry this is more of a debate in my own head than anything. I have been going back and forth. 280 will take up less mobo slots.


----------



## Shogon

I hope PTS stays profitable! Otherwise what alternatives are there for CUDA, Doge?

I went through that whole debate myself, I think I decided on 280X's because they were more powerful and they had 2 at Fry's. Oh yeah, the same model 280X I bought is $529.99 on newegg. It went up from $489.99 a few days ago...more mining tax lool.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Hey guys...the Asrock BTC board is back in stock at newegg for $69.99:
> 
> ASRock H81 Pro BTC
> 
> Hurry!!! Before it pops up on slickdeals.
> 
> They only allow one per person.


Thanks! +Rep Also, anyone catching up on the thread; disregard my previous post. I got this board along with a compatible CPU. Thanks again drka0tic!


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I hope PTS stays profitable! Otherwise what alternatives are there for CUDA, Doge?


Me too, it seems so freaking solid between the dev/funding and just the general price per PTS as well.

With AMD doing so well with it, I'm just waiting to see a pump and dump to lead the market to a crash. :/


----------



## dolcolax

OT: For those running both ATI and NVidia cards in one system, is it normal to sometimes have artifacts? I cant determine if my 280x is artifacting, or is just allergic to my gtx 770. also, the card would randomly close its PTS client. and its CPM would drop from 2600 to 800, restarting the miner usually didnt help, had to restart the pc to fix it.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> OT: For those running both ATI and NVidia cards in one system, is it normal to sometimes have artifacts? I cant determine if my 280x is artifacting, or is just allergic to my gtx 770. also, the card would randomly close its PTS client. and its CPM would drop from 2600 to 800, restarting the miner usually didnt help, had to restart the pc to fix it.


The 280x does have an artifacting issue, i.e. known to be with the ASUS brand. Try underclocking it and see how it reacts....


----------



## wholeeo

So linux was a nightmare to set up. So much so that I gave up and went with Windows 8 again. I really wanted my 4000 CPM per card,







 It could be that I was trying to run it off a usb drive..


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> The 280x does have an artifacting issue, i.e. known to be with the ASUS brand. Try underclocking it and see how it reacts....


I cant say thats the issue, but since its with my nvidia card, no OC software can read it, they all just read the nvidia card. even GPUtweak(theyre both asus BTW) ah cant do much testing since im about to sleep(curse you riecoins for giving me a hard time setting you up!)


----------



## dolcolax

crap couldnt get it to work... i give up for tonight.

edit: wrong thread


----------



## SDMODNoob

hum... that paypal announcement makes me wary. I was saving up to 10 PTS before I tried cashing out for the first time. So is coinbase going to be the new way of transaction?


----------



## wholeeo

Finally got Ubuntu to work, 8200 cpm on stock 290x clocks. I think I'll make it to 9000+ with an overclock,


----------



## derpa

So I may be doing this wrong, though, I don't think I am. I cannot, for the life of me, get the dual threads to work. Are 2GB 270Xs not cool enough for this? I have -t 0,0 in my .bat, but when I do that, my cpm drops to like 160...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Finally got Ubuntu to work, 8200 cpm on stock 290x clocks. I think I'll make it to 9000+ with an overclock,


Wait what??? Screen shot please. Thats insanity, may have to change my plans up if true.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> So I may be doing this wrong, though, I don't think I am. I cannot, for the life of me, get the dual threads to work. Are 2GB 270Xs not cool enough for this? I have -t 0,0 in my .bat, but when I do that, my cpm drops to like 160...


I think the card needs to have 2x1.2g to do more than one thread.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Finally got Ubuntu to work, 8200 cpm on stock 290x clocks. I think I'll make it to 9000+ with an overclock,


one 290x?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> one 290x?


2 290x / 8200 CPM on stock settings at the moment. Still have to figure out how to overclock on Linux...

Give me a second on the screenshot, it's almost 3 in the morning and I've had to carry this rig about a dozen times up from the basement to get this thing working headless. You'd think this would be easy with Ubuntu,


----------



## lightsout

No worries thought you meant one 290.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> one 290x?
> 
> 
> 
> 2 290x / 8200 CPM on stock settings at the moment. Still have to figure out how to overclock on Linux...
> 
> Give me a second on the screenshot, it's almost 3 in the morning and I've had to carry this rig about a dozen times up from the basement to get this thing working headless. You'd think this would be easy with Ubuntu,
Click to expand...


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 2 290x / 8200 CPM on stock settings at the moment. Still have to figure out how to overclock on Linux...
> 
> Give me a second on the screenshot, it's almost 3 in the morning and I've had to carry this rig about a dozen times up from the basement to get this thing working headless. You'd think this would be easy with Ubuntu,


A bit back in the thread theres a link to a Linux AMD overdrive utility.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm gonna have to go with ubuntu server on my rigs, then install x on top and the amd drivers...and teamviewer, and cluster ssh









4100cpm is pretty damn good. Would make it better or on par with maxcoin.


----------



## Alatar

Scored a 280X for just over 200€. So I guess I'll have more PTS capable AMD cards after all...


----------



## Aselert

I really don't understand why AMD is "finally all the time" better than Nvidia for mining.








I'm using CUDA for rendering and this is a massively used platform which work very well!

So... WHY??


----------



## Alatar

One architecture focuses on integer performance and the other on floating point (and especially double precision). Or at least AMD focuses more on integer, it's not their main thing either.

Just architectural differences.


----------



## Aselert

Ok, thanks,

So the simple or double precision computing doesn't matter here?


----------



## ijapxjapi

Why are AMD GPUs faster than Nvidia GPUs
Quote:


> Firstly, AMD designs GPUs with many simple ALUs/shaders (VLIW design) that run at a relatively low frequency clock (typically 1120-3200 ALUs at 625-900 MHz), whereas Nvidia's microarchitecture consists of fewer more complex ALUs and tries to compensate with a higher shader clock (typically 448-1024 ALUs at 1150-1544 MHz). Because of this VLIW vs. non-VLIW difference, Nvidia uses up more square millimeters of die space per ALU, hence can pack fewer of them per chip, and they hit the frequency wall sooner than AMD which prevents them from increasing the clock high enough to match or surpass AMD's performance. This translates to a raw ALU performance advantage for AMD:
> 
> AMD Radeon HD 6990: 3072 ALUs x 830 MHz = 2550 billion 32-bit instruction per second
> Nvidia GTX 590: 1024 ALUs x 1214 MHz = 1243 billion 32-bit instruction per second
> This approximate 2x-3x performance difference exists across the entire range of AMD and Nvidia GPUs. It is very visible in all ALU-bound GPGPU workloads such as Bitcoin, password bruteforcers, etc.
> 
> Secondly, another difference favoring Bitcoin mining on AMD GPUs instead of Nvidia's is that the mining algorithm is based on SHA-256, which makes heavy use of the 32-bit integer right rotate operation. This operation can be implemented as a single hardware instruction on AMD GPUs (BIT_ALIGN_INT), but requires three separate hardware instructions to be emulated on Nvidia GPUs (2 shifts + 1 add). This alone gives AMD another 1.7x performance advantage (~1900 instructions instead of ~3250 to execute the SHA-256 compression function).
> 
> Combined together, these 2 factors make AMD GPUs overall 3x-5x faster when mining Bitcoins.


----------



## Aselert

Thanks ijapxjapi, very interesting!

I'm a 200% CUDA user, so I know Nvidia cards well, but absolutely not the AMD cards...
But now, with the new Kepler architecture, the comparaison with AMD isn't so far because Kepler as 3x more ALU/Shaders than FERMI...

So a GTX 680 for example have 1536 cores @ 1000MHz, when a GTX 580 have 512 Cores @ 770Mhz.... and GTX 580 is faster on some CUDA rendering app (MAX, Catia, Bunkspeed) and very close to 680 on other CUDA rendering app. When a GTX 680 is faster it's only about 10-20% better than a GTX580. Not 3x times.

In the same time, a R9 270 as 1280 shaders @1000 MHz (roughly), so close to a GTX 680. But the results are not the same. Or maybe a day, with another crazy CUDA Miner!


----------



## Hukkel

I never got those PayPal issues. I mean they are a payment platform. Why would they care what the reason is behind the payment? You can see the heavily involved government in this.

Next to this you can just put as a description "toothpaste" or "hamburger" and they will never know it were either BTC or a mining machine.

Currently we are having RMA issues because of this as well. When you go to RMA a gfx card and mention you were mining with it store members suddenly start to act reeeally annoying and trying to hold off the RMA etc etc. Like it is their business what I do with the gfx card. "I crush numbers with it, any other questions?"


----------



## Legonut

Is anyone else having trouble withdrawing BTC from bter? The site keeps saying that it's re-syncing the block chain, been doing that for about 20 hours now.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Currently we are having RMA issues because of this as well. When you go to RMA a gfx card and mention you were mining with it store members suddenly start to act reeeally annoying and trying to hold off the RMA etc etc. Like it is their business what I do with the gfx card. "I crush numbers with it, any other questions?"


Just tell them you are running [email protected] for science...that's what I always do and I have never had a problem


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I
> Currently we are having RMA issues because of this as well. When you go to RMA a gfx card and mention you were mining with it store members suddenly start to act reeeally annoying and trying to hold off the RMA etc etc. Like it is their business what I do with the gfx card. "I crush numbers with it, any other questions?"


When it comes to RMA, the less information the better.
I always just say I was running a graphics program and it stopped working. If you are using the card within the condition you received it (ie no solder mods or physical modifications) than your warranty should apply no matter what you ran on it.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble withdrawing BTC from bter? The site keeps saying that it's re-syncing the block chain, been doing that for about 20 hours now.


Same here, I am assuming it is related to the recent DDOS attacks.


----------



## DarkTech

I don't know if anyone need this, but that's how I send my money to my bank account:

ypool -> bteer (convert PTS to BTC) -> kraken.com

On kraken just register, then convert BTC to USD or EUR, after converting, go to funding -> withdraw-> select the curency -> choose the witdraw method and register your bank and then select the amount and that's it.

for EUR the transfer fee is only 0.09€, but you can see that on FAQ.

that's how I do and it works for me.


----------



## 316320

Well it looks like newegg adjusted AMDs gpu prices again lol, $300 for 270xs, $600ish for 280x, $700 for 290, $850 for 290x


----------



## lightsout

They won't stop. $600 280x is insane.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Well it looks like newegg adjusted AMDs gpu prices again lol, $300 for 270xs, $600ish for 280x, $700 for 290, $850 for 290x


----------



## Alatar

Never thought I'd see 7970s (well 280X but they're the same thing) go for higher prices than 780s, R9 290 prices rival 780Tis or that 290X would get so close to original Titan pricing.


----------



## BulletSponge

Damn, time to head to my local Best Buy and see how many 270x's they still have on the shelf.


----------



## naws45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkTech*
> 
> I don't know if anyone need this, but that's how I send my money to my bank account:
> 
> ypool -> bteer (convert PTS to BTC) -> kraken.com
> 
> On kraken just register, then convert BTC to USD or EUR, after converting, go to funding -> withdraw-> select the curency -> choose the witdraw method and register your bank and then select the amount and that's it.
> 
> for EUR the transfer fee is only 0.09€, but you can see that on FAQ.
> 
> that's how I do and it works for me.


Sounds good lots of the other straight to bank places seem to be us only.


----------



## lester007

I found a msi gaming r9 290 for 569$ cad which isn't that bad at all i guess rather than Newegg but still i got no money to spend lol


----------



## Shogon

Look's like another trip to the Silicon Valley. Better get 1 more 280X before they go extinct / over $500. I don't consider $430 for one cheap but compared to newegg my god the gouging...


----------



## fatlardo

Can someone tell me which amd model is equivalent to the gtx 780 for mining?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Can someone tell me which amd model is equivalent to the gtx 780 for mining?


I am getting 1650cpm on a 270 ( non x ) can get them for under 230$... for now


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aselert*
> 
> Thanks ijapxjapi, very interesting!
> 
> I'm a 200% CUDA user, so I know Nvidia cards well, but absolutely not the AMD cards...
> But now, with the new Kepler architecture, the comparaison with AMD isn't so far because Kepler as 3x more ALU/Shaders than FERMI...
> 
> So a GTX 680 for example have 1536 cores @ 1000MHz, when a GTX 580 have 512 Cores @ 770Mhz.... and GTX 580 is faster on some CUDA rendering app (MAX, Catia, Bunkspeed) and very close to 680 on other CUDA rendering app. When a GTX 680 is faster it's only about 10-20% better than a GTX580. Not 3x times.
> 
> In the same time, a R9 270 as 1280 shaders @1000 MHz (roughly), so close to a GTX 680. But the results are not the same. Or maybe a day, with another crazy CUDA Miner!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Never thought I'd see 7970s (well 280X but they're the same thing) go for higher prices than 780s, R9 290 prices rival 780Tis or that 290X would get so close to original Titan pricing.


Insane indeed...I'd much rather spend 500-600 on GTX 780s personally...memory hard algorithms are the future.

Also, read this: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg5105724#msg5105724


----------



## kzim9

Wow with all these crazy price hies I am at least glad I got my 270's for $229. I was going to cancel my order due to backorder, but that will just end up costing me more.....lol


----------



## theilya

what software do you guys use to overvolt 270?

I tried AB, enabled unofficial OC, but I cant even see the voltage slider.

I got those cards

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150687

I seem to be getting 1250 CPM per card
at 900/1400

does this seem right?

settings im using

-t 0,1,2,3 -a 1


----------



## lightsout

As I understand a lot of the 270s can't undervolt. I think a bios flash can do it on some cards but haven't looked into it. 1250 sounds low others are reporting 1400-1500. But your clocks are pretty low.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> what software do you guys use to overvolt 270?
> 
> I tried AB, enabled unofficial OC, but I cant even see the voltage slider.
> 
> I got those cards
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150687
> 
> I seem to be getting 1250 CPM per card
> at 900/1400
> 
> does this seem right?
> 
> settings im using
> 
> -t 0,1,2,3 -a 1


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> As I understand a lot of the 270s can't undervolt. I think a bios flash can do it on some cards but haven't looked into it. 1250 sounds low others are reporting 1400-1500. But your clocks are pretty low.


im looking to overvolt
Once I get my dummy plugs i shall OC to 1100/1400

I expect to get 1500-1600 per card


----------



## lacrossewacker

How're the values of the PTS coins right now?

Didn't know if now was a decent time or not to cash some out to paypal


----------



## lightsout

Oops duh misread. Hopefully dummy plugs allow ab to work properly. I'll be bummed if my cards don't have voltage control
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> As I understand a lot of the 270s can't undervolt. I think a bios flash can do it on some cards but haven't looked into it. 1250 sounds low others are reporting 1400-1500. But your clocks are pretty low.
> 
> 
> 
> im looking to overvolt
> Once I get my dummy plugs i shall OC to 1100/1400
> 
> I expect to get 1500-1600 per card
Click to expand...


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Well it looks like newegg adjusted AMDs gpu prices again lol, $300 for 270xs, $600ish for 280x, $700 for 290, $850 for 290x


Wow...I paid $419 for one yesterday and I thought that was insane. I should have bought two.


----------



## theilya

only using about 580 watts total

stock clocks so far
going to add 280x next week or so


----------



## batman900

Tried out 780 TI classy SLI and pulled 3400cm at stock clocks with 600w at the wall "screens off." Put in my XFX 290X OC and get 3300cm at stock with 315w at the wall "screens off."

All I can say is wow..........

GFX card temp = 67C VRM temp = 76C. Running fan on a silent 59%.

Edit: One more thing, I'm getting very little screen lag with this card where as with Nvidia it was almost un-usable.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Tried out 780 TI classy SLI and pulled 3400cm at stock clocks with 600w at the wall "screens off." Put in my XFX 290X OC and get 3300cm at stock with 315w at the wall "screens off."
> 
> All I can say is wow..........
> 
> GFX card temp = 67C VRM temp = 76C. Running fan on a silent 59%.
> 
> Edit: One more thing, I'm getting very little screen lag with this card where as with Nvidia it was almost un-usable.


Yeah, I am probably going to stop mining with my 780, even at 1900 cpm, dunno just not worth it. AMD wins again.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yeah, I am probably going to stop mining with my 780, even at 1900 cpm, dunno just not worth it. AMD wins again.


Why would you stop mining on the 780? You'd just give up 1,900 cpm?

You don't need to be getting 3k+ cpm on a GPU to be worth it! Look at my list of miners....they're not just a bunch of super computers, but together they all add up! That is, unless you have horrible power prices.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Why would you stop mining on the 780? You'd just give up 1,900 cpm?
> 
> You don't need to be getting 3k+ cpm on a GPU to be worth it! Look at my list of miners....they're not just a bunch of super computers, but together they all add up! That is, unless you have horrible power prices.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A 270 is matching a 780 almost, only 200-300 points off. I mean, why bother? I'm making maybe $4 a day after electricity, and the difficulty is only going to go up as more people get their 270 and 280's.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Why would you stop mining on the 780? You'd just give up 1,900 cpm?
> 
> You don't need to be getting 3k+ cpm on a GPU to be worth it! Look at my list of miners....they're not just a bunch of super computers, but together they all add up! That is, unless you have horrible power prices.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah don't stop, just don't waste any gaming time because you want to let it mine. I made 3 points over the past few days on a single 780 TI. Thats ~$36 before power which was I figure to be about $5. Still a great profit.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 
> 
> only using about 580 watts total
> 
> stock clocks so far
> going to add 280x next week or so


And you've successfully eliminated the need for heat of any kind in that room.


----------



## theilya

its actually pretty cold lol

the temps are below 60c with fan at 50%

going to OC cards to the max when i get the dummy plugs
tenp will prob go up to 70-75c


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> its actually pretty cold lol
> 
> the temps are below 60c with fan at 50%
> 
> going to OC cards to the max when i get the dummy plugs
> tenp will prob go up to *70-75c*.......


....ambient


----------



## caenlen

How do I send my 6 PTS in bter to my pts wallet? i didn't know there was a wallet until just now...


----------



## theilya

my 780s are running at 73c on 1.2v

i can add a fan if it gets too hot


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> its actually pretty cold lol
> 
> the temps are below 60c with fan at 50%
> 
> going to OC cards to the max when i get the dummy plugs
> tenp will prob go up to 70-75c


Do you still need dummy plugs? I thought newer driver solved this?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> How do I send my 6 PTS in bter to my pts wallet? i didn't know there was a wallet until just now...


http://protoshares.com/#download

Go there, DL the right version for your OS

Extract and open that.

Go to the OS and follow the instructions to add the right nodes.

It'll take while for your wallet to sync up to the network. it may take a few minutes to a few hours to see your coins show up.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Do you still need dummy plugs? I thought newer driver solved this?


Do you have to use a dummy plug if you have a second monitor to plug in?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Do you still need dummy plugs? I thought newer driver solved this?


what driver?

im using 13.251 and i cant OC my cards.
the gpu clock stays at 900


----------



## Alatar

I had no idea using dummy plugs was still a thing.

Last time I heard about that was when people still built G92 based folding rigs...


----------



## kzim9

I quoted a question and then quoted being asked a question .....lol

I asked cause I was curious since theilya was waiting for dummy plugs?


----------



## derpa

I know I have to have dummy plugs on my cards when I'm remote desktop'n to the two rigs (even though my dummy plugs aren't working














) If I have one monitor plugged into either card, though, I can see and OC both cards through AB.


----------



## theilya

god im stupid.....
all i had to do is plug in my tv into one of the DVI connectors and now I can OC every other card.

svaed myself $20 on buying vga to dvi adapters


----------



## lightsout

So they stay oc'd once you disconnect the TV right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> god im stupid.....
> all i had to do is plug in my tv into one of the DVI connectors and now I can OC every other card.
> 
> svaed myself $20 on buying vga to dvi adapters


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nvidia can mine scrypt jane and variable n factor coins just fine...and better than amd most of the time, jus sayin.


----------



## theilya

i didn't

i have 5 DVI ports in my tv so I just going to use my tv instead of monitor when i actually need it.
most of the times i just remote control...

edit: 1500 cpm per card at 1100/1600

going to see if i can push it more without over volting.

I need custom bios for this card to overvolt...


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nvidia can mine scrypt jane and variable n factor coins just fine...and better than amd most of the time, jus sayin.


A 270 does 188,000 Kh/s when mining maxcoin and it's equivalent counter part from the green team, being a 780 does 180,000 K/s.

AMD has taken over all fronts, lol...


----------



## wholeeo

If anyone knows how to overclock AMD cards on Ubuntu headless shoot me a PM. I tried with aticonfig but it says I need to have X running which I don't.


----------



## kzim9

Well decided to throw my 3-way 660ti's in too the mix.

Combined they are getting 3000 cpm with only a 400+ on the memory.

Would it be worth it to throw my cpu's into the mix? 2700k and 3930k. Or are they just a waste of power to cpm?

EDIT : bumped to 500+ memory and now 3260cpm.....








bumped to 600+ memory and now 3350


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> A 270 does 188,000 Kh/s when mining maxcoin and it's equivalent counter part from the green team, being a 780 does 180,000 K/s.
> 
> AMD has taken over all fronts, lol...


Except gaming.....lol


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> If anyone knows how to overclock AMD cards on Ubuntu headless shoot me a PM. I tried with aticonfig but it says I need to have X running which I don't.


1) OC in windows to find out card limits
2) Edit bios to max stable settings
3) flash
4) enjoy OCs in every OS ever


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> If anyone knows how to overclock AMD cards on Ubuntu headless shoot me a PM. I tried with aticonfig but it says I need to have X running which I don't.


what version of ubuntu you running?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> what version of ubuntu you running?


12.04 LTS


----------



## kskwerl

Can anyone confirm what a 290x is pulling in terms of CPM for PTS?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Can anyone confirm what a 290x is pulling in terms of CPM for PTS?


I just bought three so I'm trying to calculate this


----------



## theilya

1125/1600

4x 270s pulling 6200 CPM

******* newegg is off its mind...selling 280x for $580 ***?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Can anyone confirm what a 290x is pulling in terms of CPM for PTS?


According to the list on OP OCN member *battleaxe* is doing 3164cpm

But im not sure if he's using the latest optimizations.

A single 280x is pulling 3500cpm with those optimizations according to member *Shogun*


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> If anyone knows how to overclock AMD cards on Ubuntu headless shoot me a PM. I tried with aticonfig but it says I need to have X running which I don't.


sending pm now Probably better to make it public for anyone else that wants to know.

First off you're gonna want to download the amd overdrive for linux. Get that HERE.

Once it downloaded it should be in your downloads folder by default. In the meantime it will have a dependency it needs called libwxgtk2.8-0 so install that.

Open up terminal.

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.8-0

Now you might get an error message here. If so use this code afterwards

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get install -f

Do NOT add the libwxgtk2.8-0 after the -f. Once you do that you should see that it's installed.

Now to actually install it, going off the file being located in your downloads directory...

Code:



Code:


cd ~/Downloads/
sudo dpkg -i amdoverdrivectrl_1.2.7_amd64.deb

This code assumes you're using 1.2.7 version. Your best bet is to simply start typing it in and then hit tab for it to auto complete (you have to have enough of it typed out that it can't be the same as anything else in your downloads folder). Or you can right click on the file in the physical downloads folder and open the properties tab. Then copy and paste the file name from the text field into the appropriate part of the command in the terminal.

At this point it should be installed. Just look through your programs and it should be there.


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

i would like to know what the 4 gb 270x's can pull in terms of cpm cause if it was like 2000 then 270's would still be the way to go


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKENBAKEN*
> 
> i would like to know what the 4 gb 270x's can pull in terms of cpm cause if it was like 2000 then 270's would still be the way to go


1600-1700


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> According to the list on OP OCN member *battleaxe* is doing 3164cpm
> 
> But im not sure if he's using the latest optimizations.
> 
> A single 280x is pulling 3500cpm with those optimizations according to member *Shogun*


I'm using the lastest optimizations, but I haven't had time to tweak it much. I plan to switch to Linux soon where lots of guys are getting over 4000cpm. So I probably won't try too hard on Windows with the 290. Seems the 280x actually does a bit better on Windows at least in my experience. Not sure why.


----------



## theilya

currently who got higher rates BTER or cryptsy for withdrawal?


----------



## kzim9

Getting a connection attempt failed? I am still connected on the 680's but wont connect on the 660ti's anymore??


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> According to the list on OP OCN member *battleaxe* is doing 3164cpm
> 
> But im not sure if he's using the latest optimizations.
> 
> A single 280x is pulling 3500cpm with those optimizations according to member *Shogun*


Are you sure the 290X's are not getting as much as the 280X's? That just doesn't seem to make sense


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Are you sure the 290X's are not getting as much as the 280X's? That just doesn't seem to make sense


The bump that people are getting on their 280x's are of only the last couple of day. Check with Shogun he's the one who was able to achieve that. I don't know of anyone who has tried it on a 290x but am curious as well.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> The bump that people are getting on their 280x's are of only the last couple of day. Check with Shogun he's the one who was able to achieve that. I don't know of anyone who has tried it on a 290x but am curious as well.


Has tried what on a 290x?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> According to the list on OP OCN member *battleaxe* is doing 3164cpm
> 
> But im not sure if he's using the latest optimizations.
> 
> A single 280x is pulling 3500cpm with those optimizations according to member *Shogun*


3500?!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Getting a connection attempt failed? I am still connected on the 680's but wont connect on the 660ti's anymore??


Getting that right now too just as I'm trying to start up an E5 CPU...getting this connection failure, will try again at a reasonable time.

probably something wrong with ypool?


----------



## kzim9

Hopefully.

Kinda wierd that my 680's are still connected. I can shut them disconnect and reconnect on those just fine EVERY time....


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Hopefully.
> 
> Kinda wierd that my 680's are still connected. I can shut them disconnect and reconnect on those just fine EVERY time....


each miner is probably completely separate from one another, even if it's on your same PC.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Well it looks like newegg adjusted AMDs gpu prices again lol, $300 for 270xs, $600ish for 280x, $700 for 290, $850 for 290x


Not meaning to gloat, but I think its funny how USA prices are now higher than europe prices for gpus.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not meaning to gloat, but I think its funny how USA prices are now higher than europe prices for gpus.


Not if you spend more than 30 seconds researching your multiple hundred dollar purchase.









https://www.diamondmm.com/product/114-diamond-boost-amd-r9-280x-pcie-gddr5-3gb-memory-graphics-video-card?gclid=COerxIv0x7wCFURnOgod4B0Anw


----------



## theilya

if you have different cards in your system you can overclock each of them separately right?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> if you have different cards in your system you can overclock each of them separately right?


Yup.


----------



## mocboy123

So when I go in to mine, it says that the connection was lost because my worker username or password is incorrect. I've reset all my passwords and checked everything. I re-installed the miner, re-configured my wallet, but I still can't mine. Thoughts?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Not if you spend more than 30 seconds researching your multiple hundred dollar purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.diamondmm.com/product/114-diamond-boost-amd-r9-280x-pcie-gddr5-3gb-memory-graphics-video-card?gclid=COerxIv0x7wCFURnOgod4B0Anw


What the heck is a diamond boost r9 280x? Ive never heard of diamond boost. Is that new?


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Not if you spend more than 30 seconds researching your multiple hundred dollar purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.diamondmm.com/product/114-diamond-boost-amd-r9-280x-pcie-gddr5-3gb-memory-graphics-video-card?gclid=COerxIv0x7wCFURnOgod4B0Anw


Thanks! Rep+

Have you ordered any? Are they confirmed to be in stock?

It didn't cross my mind to check the manuf. pages.


----------



## Outlawed

Man with these numbers I'm seeing on the 290x, I'm thinking harder and harder about picking one up THIS way. Not like it ends up being too much different then some of these premium prices.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What the heck is a diamond boost r9 280x? Ive never heard of diamond boost. Is that new?


No idea but it's a 280x. That's really all that seems to matter when you're looking for mining applications.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Man with these numbers I'm seeing on the 290x, I'm thinking harder and harder about picking one up THIS way. Not like it ends up being too much different then some of these premium prices.
> No idea but it's a 280x. That's really all that seems to matter when you're looking for mining applications.


Aren't the 280x's doing better than the 290x's??


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Aren't the 280x's doing better than the 290x's??


I thought 280xs were around 3200cpm? I know 290xs are getting around 4200cpm.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Aren't the 280x's doing better than the 290x's??


Surely not.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Surely not.


I haven't seen anyone here on OCN post their CPM with the 290x, have you? I'm not trying to be a smart ass but I've been looking all day


----------



## phenom01

Hmmm I had a auto transfer today hours ago that supposedly went to Bter.com and it hasnt showed up. Also the new site to go fro btc to $ doesnt work for me I click the initial next button it just shows a loading bar for about 2.5 hours now.

Well Nm apparently my money was auto sent to the wrong account...yay. 20 bucks to payeer lost now 20 bucks more lost.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I thought 280xs were around 3200cpm? I know 290xs are getting around 4200cpm.


Again I'm not trying to be a wise guy but where have you seen this?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Again I'm not trying to be a wise guy but where have you seen this?


4200cpm posted over in the official thread for the amd miner. It was on linux though.

The only thing holding me back from pulling the triger on that long term investment for the 290x is these numbers actually.

Just not sure how profitable it can continue to be with everyone getting such massive cpm.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> 4200cpm posted over in the official thread for the amd miner. It was on linux though.


Yea I saw that but everyone else in that thread claims like 3100cpm with a 290X


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> 4200cpm posted over in the official thread for the amd miner. It was on linux though.


Confirmed.. On linux. Something about windows isn't agreeing with the Hawaii architecture for PTS mining. On Linux a totally different story. 4200 is the norm. Which is why my 290's are going on a Linux machine very soon.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Yea I saw that but everyone else in that thread claims like 3100cpm with a 290X


*Linux*. Go to the OP and look at DizZz's avatar. Says it all.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> *Linux*. Go to the OP and look at DizZz's avatar. Says it all.


I've always wanted to try Linux. Now I am being paid to do so. I'd call an extra 800cpm per card payment; if you ask me.


----------



## theilya

So I got 5x 270 running and 1x 280x on the way.
On windows 280x gets better CPM with double thread running?

stupid question, but how do i identify which GPU corresponds to what GPUID?
i.e which card is 1 and what card is #5?


----------



## Sozin

Anyone have any info handy for getting started with Linux PTS mining? I'm trying to find something on Google but nothing solid is coming up so far...


----------



## Outlawed

So anyone got any suggestion on a PSU my sig rig can handle? Thinking about gutting the 1050w for the mining rig since it's way overkill for the rig it's in.

The only power hungry things are the 3930k at 1.395v and the reference 780. Other than that, it's simply the ssd, hdd, pump, and fans+controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Anyone have any info handy for getting started with Linux PTS mining? I'm trying to find something on Google but nothing solid is coming up so far...


I can try to put up a complete guide this weekend if you still need it.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I can try to put up a complete guide this weekend if you still need it.


That would be dope. Which distro and program are you using?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So anyone got any suggestion on a PSU my sig rig can handle? Thinking about gutting the 1050w for the mining rig since it's way overkill for the rig it's in.
> 
> The only power hungry things are the 3930k at 1.395v and the reference 780. Other than that, it's simply the ssd, hdd, pump, and fans+controller.
> I can try to put up a complete guide this weekend if you still need it.


I have a 780 mining with a 4770, 2 SSD's, 1 HDD, 80Hi and I have a Corsair 860i and it's working great no hiccups at all. I would def recommend it


----------



## dovaboy

finally got on this too GPU miner is working

but having a problem with the CPU miner
***************************************************
Loading config file [yam-pts.cfg]
Miner version: yam M7m-win64-nehalem/yvg1900
Error: Can not enable [SeLockMemoryPrivilege] privilege, error=1300
Warning: Huge Pages not available, performance may degrade
Checking target [xpt2h://dovaboy.PTS_1[email protected]:10034:80
80:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts]...
Target OK
Checking params [pts:&m=512]...
Params OK
Checking PTS optimizations compatibility...
OK: PTS optimizations are compatible
ProtoShares: Memory usage 512M per thread, determine Algorithm Variation by fine
tuning
Using 4 mining threads
Warning: ProtoShares memory block for thread 0 allocated in non-hugepages memory
- thread performance may degrade
Warning: ProtoShares memory block for thread 1 allocated in non-hugepages memory
- thread performance may degrade
Warning: ProtoShares memory block for thread 3 allocated in non-hugepages memory
- thread performance may degrade
Warning: ProtoShares memory block for thread 2 allocated in non-hugepages memory
- thread performance may degrade
Will mine 16 rounds for miner developers to support development of the next ve
rsion
Follow @yvg1900 on Twitter to get information on new version availability on t
ime
xpt: Logged in with dovaboy.PTS_1
New ProtoShares Block 50814
PTS Agg. CPM: ?; Rnds C/I: 0/0, Don. C/I: 0/0; Cfg/Thr CPM: ?/? 0 rnds AV=1, ART
=?; FT AV/RT: 1/0, Best AV/RT: 1/0
mining.ypool.net: On-line, Shares Submitted 0, Accepted 0

and tried the fine tuning as well...maybe wrong miner i d-loaded the nehalim x64 for my 9850be thinking that was the corrrect one

EDIT:Turns out even though ive see Nehalem for the 9850, using the barcelona minor has now kept it from crashing and its working just fine


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> That would be dope. Which distro and program are you using?


Linux Mint. By far my favorite distro but a lot of that has to do with actual usability which doesn't matter too much when mining. I would suggest at least sticking to one based off of ubuntu for compatibility reasons (which mint is).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I have a 780 mining with a 4770, 2 SSD's, 1 HDD, 80Hi and I have a Corsair 860i and it's working great no hiccups at all. I would def recommend it


I was thinking I could easily do 750w, if not a 600w with what I'm working with.


----------



## theilya

how much watt does a small box fan use?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Linux Mint. By far my favorite distro but a lot of that has to do with actual usability which doesn't matter too much when mining. I would suggest at least sticking to one based off of ubuntu for compatibility reasons (which mint is).
> I was thinking I could easily do 750w, if not a 600w with what I'm working with.


Okay good, I'm only familiar with Ubuntu and CentOS anyway. Which mining program are you using?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Linux Mint. By far my favorite distro but a lot of that has to do with actual usability which doesn't matter too much when mining. I would suggest at least sticking to one based off of ubuntu for compatibility reasons (which mint is).
> I was thinking I could easily do 750w, if not a 600w with what I'm working with.


Yea I'm sure I could as well


----------



## Osea23

So are the R9 270s worth buying? How much CPM do they get?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> So are the R9 270s worth buying? How much CPM do they get?


1500


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 1500


Not bad...do you think they're worth buying if I can get them for $199?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> Not bad...do you think they're worth buying if I can get them for $199?


yeah considering theyre selling for $300 now....

6x at 200 is $1200

1500x6=9000

=

~4pts

= $40-45 a day

=about 1300 a month


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> Not bad...do you think they're worth buying if I can get them for $199?


Yup.

http://empiredealsonline.com/msi-computer-corp-video-graphics-card-r9-270-gaming-2g-20140203160124

Don't really know much about the site so you might need to look into it. It is based here in the states so that's always a plus.


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yup.
> 
> http://empiredealsonline.com/msi-computer-corp-video-graphics-card-r9-270-gaming-2g-20140203160124
> 
> Don't really know much about the site so you might need to look into it. It is based here in the states so that's always a plus.


Apparently these guys sell on Amazon, that website is just a store-front. Out of stock on those BTW.


----------



## theilya

looks like BTC settled at $650

sad.... because of scummy mtgox I could be selling PTS at $4 higher than what its selling now


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> Apparently these guys sell on Amazon, that website is just a store-front. Out of stock on those BTW.


Ah well I tried. :/


----------



## drka0tic

Can anyone confirm the power consumption from a 290 (non-X)? Trying to decide if I'm better off investing in 290s vs. 280X.


----------



## drka0tic

Someone posted earlier the link to Diamond's site. They have the 270X for $200:

https://www.diamondmm.com/product/115-diamond-amd-r9-270x-pcie-gddr5-2gb-memory-graphics-video-card


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> looks like BTC settled at $650
> 
> sad.... because of scummy mtgox I could be selling PTS at $4 higher than what its selling now


tell me about it, i am optimistic about BTC though.


----------



## Outlawed

Me wants...

http://imgur.com/a/rUE1N

Quick, someone give me $35,000.

Oh and he has his donation address's listed. Um, really?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> looks like BTC settled at $650
> 
> sad.... because of scummy mtgox I could be selling PTS at $4 higher than what its selling now


If you use http://btc2money.net and promo code *NWAGW5* you can sell BTC for just over $700.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> If you use http://btc2money.net and promo code *NWAGW5* you can sell BTC for just over $700.


Are the codes one time use? because I can see some problems with that lol.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Are the codes one time use? because I can see some problems with that lol.


Nope it can be used an infinite amount of times so keep sharing it!


----------



## theilya

does paypal still take 7%?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> does paypal still take 7%?


They did not for me.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> They did not for me.


did you use that site?
how long did it take to appear in your pp account?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Nope it can be used an infinite amount of times so keep sharing it!


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> did you use that site?
> how long did it take to appear in your pp account?


yep I used it. Was very easy. took 30 -40min to see in my papal account.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> yep I used it. Was very easy. took 30 -40min to see in my papal account.


damn, that awesome

when you use the website it gives you an address to sent BTC to. How do they know its coming from you?
they only ask for your pp email and that it


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Me wants...
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/rUE1N
> 
> Quick, someone give me $35,000.
> 
> Oh and he has his donation address's listed. Um, really?


That is impressive. Im curious about that main tho.

I would like to have at least 4 rigs running 3-4 cards each (280x's) up by May or June. We have a 150amp main from the street.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> damn, that awesome
> 
> when you use the website it gives you an address to sent BTC to. How do they know its coming from you?
> they only ask for your pp email and that it


It has to do with the payment address it is randomly generated for you, know one else is using that payment address, so I knows that is your BTC.


----------



## 316320

double post.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> Not bad...do you think they're worth buying if I can get them for $199?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah considering theyre selling for $300 now....
> 
> 6x at 200 is $1200
> 
> 1500x6=9000
> 
> =
> 
> ~4pts
> 
> = $40-45 a day
> 
> =about 1300 a month
Click to expand...

I think it actually takes 3000 cpm for one PTS. So more like 3 a day. Sorry just wanted to point that out.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think it actually takes 3000 cpm for one PTS. So more like 3 a day. Sorry just wanted to point that out.


youre right

that about $35 less $5 or so in electricity cost.
$210 per week
$840 per months

miscalculated i guess.

still not bad


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think it actually takes 3000 cpm for one PTS. So more like 3 a day. Sorry just wanted to point that out.
> 
> 
> 
> youre right
> 
> that about $35 less $5 or so in electricity cost.
> $210 per week
> $840 per months
> 
> miscalculated i guess.
> 
> still not bad
Click to expand...

Yes still good imo.

Just got tracking on two of the 4 270's I found, verified they had stock for the other two. Was worried I was going to get burnt and have to look elsewhere


----------



## derickwm

What kind of CPM do 290s get on average? Ive seen numbers from 2500-4000 around here.


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What kind of CPM do 290s get on average? Ive seen numbers from 2500-4000 around here.


my 4x290 getting about 15000 on ubuntu, 2 threads per card.
my 2x290x getting about 8200 on ubuntu, 2 threads per card as well.


----------



## derickwm

Cool, thanks. May switch over to PTS, numbers are looking good


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> looks like BTC settled at $650
> 
> sad.... because of scummy mtgox I could be selling PTS at $4 higher than what its selling now


Patience grasshopper, the coin shall rise again.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> my 4x290 getting about 15000 on ubuntu, 2 threads per card.
> my 2x290x getting about 8200 on ubuntu, 2 threads per card as well.


stock clocks??


----------



## Shogon

Wish I knew how to work Ubuntu!

Well I can't seem to get 2 threads working on both 280X's. Can only do -t 0,0,1 or -t 0,1,1 or else the miner just crashes instantly. So I'm not making the 6600 CPM I though I would, more like 5876 CPM. It does use 445 watts all together so it's not so bad, just wish I could get that 2nd thread to work.


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> stock clocks??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What kind of CPM do 290s get on average? Ive seen numbers from 2500-4000 around here.


until i figure out how to OC under linux, they will remain factory clocks..


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> until i figure out how to OC under linux, they will remain factory clocks..


Use this method for OCing

http://www.overclock.net/t/517861/how-to-overclocking-ati-cards-in-linux

but you can not OC past the BIOS frequency limits on Linux.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> my 4x290 getting about 15000 on ubuntu, 2 threads per card.
> my 2x290x getting about 8200 on ubuntu, 2 threads per card as well.


Do you have a rough guesstimate as to what to expect from a pair of 290X's on windows, with stock cards (obviously OC'd, but still)?


----------



## Caldeio

New full time miner pc
270x Toxic

1624c/m's
Stock clocks!

My .bat, any suggestions?
clpts_x86-64 -u USER -p PASS -t 0 -a 3


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 
> New full time miner pc
> 270x Toxic
> 
> 1624c/m's
> Stock clocks!
> 
> My .bat, any suggestions?
> clpts_x86-64 -u USER -p PASS -t 0 -a 3


Try 2 threads -t 0,1 and OC that MFer very nice cpm for stock. And why you decide -a 3? I found my best with -a 1


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Wish I knew how to work Ubuntu!
> 
> Well I can't seem to get 2 threads working on both 280X's. Can only do -t 0,0,1 or -t 0,1,1 or else the miner just crashes instantly. So I'm not making the 6600 CPM I though I would, more like 5876 CPM. It does use 445 watts all together so it's not so bad, just wish I could get that 2nd thread to work.


Post your .sh file


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Wish I knew how to work Ubuntu!
> 
> Well I can't seem to get 2 threads working on both 280X's. Can only do -t 0,0,1 or -t 0,1,1 or else the miner just crashes instantly. So I'm not making the 6600 CPM I though I would, more like 5876 CPM. It does use 445 watts all together so it's not so bad, just wish I could get that 2nd thread to work.


try not plugging the monitor into one of the cards.
Use onboard gpu or just access remotely and see if it works like that


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Try 2 threads -t 0,1 and OC that MFer very nice cpm for stock. And why you decide -a 3? I found my best with -a 1


I found -a 3 to be highest c/m for me. I'm overclocking now and then I'll report back


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Post your .sh file


Which file? I'm really tired and I can't seem to find it in the miner folder..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> try not plugging the monitor into one of the cards.
> Use onboard gpu or just access remotely and see if it works like that


Can't use onboard GPU, this 790i Ultra doesn't have one









I unplugged the monitor and used teamviewer and it still just crashes for whatever reason. Just weird but in the main thread in bitsharetalk about this miner there was someone else who had trouble getting 2 threads to work on 2 cards.


----------



## derickwm

Its amazing what some tweaking of simple things can do. Went from barely 4000 CPM to 6750 CPM with two R7970 Lightnings!


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Which file? I'm really tired and I can't seem to find it in the miner folder..


Your .sh (script) file , its like your .bat if you were on windows, should be in you miner folder on ubuntu.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Its amazing what some tweaking of simple things can do. Went from barely 4000 CPM to 6750 CPM with two R7970 Lightnings!


What did you change, great gains!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Your .sh (script) file , its like your .bat if you were on windows, should be in you miner folder on ubuntu.


Code:



Code:


clpts_x86-64 -u quicksilver.280X_1 -p x -t 0,1,1 -a 1

It says I run out of video memory and stuff when I try to run 2 threads on the 2nd GPU.

I'm on windows 7 64


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> clpts_x86-64 -u quicksilver.280X_1 -p x -t 0,1,1 -a 1
> 
> It says I run out of video memory and stuff when I try to run 2 threads on the 2nd GPU.
> 
> I'm on windows 7 64


ohh I thought you were on linux.

try
clpts_x86-64 -u quicksilver.280X_1 -p x -t 0,0,1,1 -a 1


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> ohh I thought you were on linux.
> 
> try
> clpts_x86-64 -u quicksilver.280X_1 -p x -t 0,0,1,1 -a 1



:/ lol

I'm making 6200 CPM right now with the .bat I mentioned earlier, it's not as much as I would expect with the 3300 CPM I would make with 1 280X. I must be goofing something up, or maybe I shouldn't hook it up to my u2711?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> 
> :/ lol


hmmm

what cards are you running again?


----------



## Shogon

2 Diamond 280X Boosts (that I still need to register)


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> 2 Diamond 280X Boosts (that I still need to register)


The numbers after -t are the DeviceIDs. For each number in the list the miner starts one thread. Normally, the first GPU has DeviceID 0 so that -t 0 mines with one thread on the first card and -t 1 means that the miner uses one thread on the second card... so on. Thus, -t 1,1 means that the miner should launch two threads on the second GPU. So -t 0,0,1,1 should be using 2 threads on both GPU 1 and 2.

How much RAM you using?

Also what drivers are you using?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> The numbers after -t are the DeviceIDs. For each number in the list the miner starts one thread. Normally, the first GPU has DeviceID 0 so that -t 0 mines with one thread on the first card and -t 1 means that the miner uses one thread on the second card... so on. Thus, -t 1,1 means that the miner should launch two threads on the second GPU. So -t 0,0,1,1 should be using 2 threads on both GPU 1 and 2.
> 
> How much RAM you using?
> 
> Also what drivers are you using?


I'm pretty sure I have the ID's correct, because both GPU's are being used it's just 1 doesn't seem to like 2 threads.

One GPU is using 1.3GBs of vram while the other has 2.7GBs used.

System memory barely 1 GB used out of 4.

Drivers are the latest BETA's, 14.1

Thanks for the help! I'm probably going to give up messing with it.. 6200CPM is fine, only 400 less then I'd imagine.

Wondering if I should keep this MSI 280X I bought today and put it in my crazy old p5n-d, or just return it. Thing is voltage locked on this FROZR


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have the ID's correct, because both GPU's are being used it's just 1 doesn't seem to like 2 threads.
> 
> One GPU is using 1.3GBs of vram while the other has 2.7GBs used.
> 
> System memory barely 1 GB used out of 4.
> 
> Drivers are the latest BETA's, 14.1
> 
> Thanks for the help! I'm probably going to give up messing with it.. 6200CPM is fine, only 400 less then I'd imagine.
> 
> Wondering if I should keep this MSI 280X I bought today and put it in my crazy old p5n-d, or just return it. Thing is voltage locked on this FROZR


Is crossfire enabled?

And try restarting your pc.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have the ID's correct, because both GPU's are being used it's just 1 doesn't seem to like 2 threads.
> 
> One GPU is using 1.3GBs of vram while the other has 2.7GBs used.
> 
> System memory barely 1 GB used out of 4.
> 
> Drivers are the latest BETA's, 14.1
> 
> Thanks for the help! I'm probably going to give up messing with it.. 6200CPM is fine, only 400 less then I'd imagine.
> 
> Wondering if I should keep this MSI 280X I bought today and put it in my crazy old p5n-d, or just return it. Thing is voltage locked on this FROZR


how much you paid for that 280?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Is crossfire enabled?
> 
> And try restarting your pc.


CF is disabled. I'll give a restart and see how it turns out..


----------



## dolcolax

have you tried making two .bat files? one with -t 0,0 and one with -t 1,1?

I see that a 290 got 4gb of memory i wonder if you can run 3 threads on it


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> have you tried making two .bat files? one with -t 0,0 and one with -t 1,1?
> 
> I see that a 290 got 4gb of memory i wonder if you can run 3 threads on it


I've done that before actually, and it spits out runtime c++ errors and the vram thing again. Far as the 290 test it out! I really wanted a 290 but every Fry's is sold out..I was lucky to find some 280X's.

Tried restarting and nada, but I am getting close to 6300 CPM now..







450W total system draw...put's my Titan's to shame.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> how much you paid for that 280?


Every 280X at Fry's is marked at $429.99, the only ones I've found are XFX, MSI, and Diamond. The Asus one is like $320 but GL finding that...

Also, my X1250 lives still! I thought it died but nope, guess something with the dual PSU wire happened and that's why my PC wouldn't boot weeks ago.


----------



## theilya

I was lucky to find 280x for $460 no tax on tiger direct . Newegg lost it's mind and selling it for $580


----------



## Shogon

Yeah..it's pretty crazy to think Fry's is selling these cards for cheap. Well, cheaper then Newegg that is. Kind of why I want to keep it though, because the cards are worth a lot now. I probably could be a d bag and attempt to sell it on here and maybe make a profit lol..

Meanwhile, my laptops wireless card must of died, seeing as I can't connect to my network >_>


----------



## Caldeio

+65 core
+60 mem
60c max

I get 1775-1790 now









Two threads doesn't work on this card though or at least not how I configured it. I get 500 c/m's or so when i do two threads!


----------



## fleetfeather

Did anyone figure out how to drop the intensity on arcuda miner as to allow smooth desktop and movie use? I have a Asus TUF series mobo, so I don't get Lucid


----------



## Hukkel

Imo currently the 280X is a much betetr choice than the 290 series. I mean I am running them in Windows 3499 CPM a piece. You need to pay such a premium for a 290. And for a mere 500 increase.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Agreed...280X is best for most miners.


----------



## $ilent

Well this is weird..woke up this morning to find my two seperate pcs mining have turned themselfs off...


----------



## Hukkel

Could be

a) energy settings
b) windows update settings
c) you have leprachauns


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Could be
> 
> a) energy settings
> b) windows update settings
> *c) you have leprachauns*




RUN.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Did anyone figure out how to drop the intensity on arcuda miner as to allow smooth desktop and movie use? I have a Asus TUF series mobo, so I don't get Lucid


I've been using my iGPU since I started mining PTS, no lag or anything, you may wanna try that....


----------



## Hukkel

Can you also do that when mining with AMD gfx cards? or only Nvidia?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Can you also do that when mining with AMD gfx cards? or only Nvidia?


I've yet to try that as yet, have no amd with me.

It probably depends upon your miner, if it'll be able to recognize the GPU's or not....


----------



## theilya

I was just reading that win8 only supports max of 5 GPUs

is this correct?


----------



## Sozin

Fedex sure delivers early at my work apparently...now I have to sit here until 5 before I get home and get this going. Already have my Ubuntu and Windows USB drives ready to go. The wait is killing me.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I was just reading that win8 only supports max of 5 GPUs
> 
> is this correct?


It's mostly 8 GPU's, but most people get 5-6 max working due to the pci-e limitation of their mobos.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It's mostly 8 GPU's, but most people get 5-6 max working due to the pci-e limitation of their mobos.


No it isn't. Windows 7 supports 4 GPUs max and WIndows 8 supports 5 max. I believe someone at Tweaktown created an extra driver that let you sneak in 1 more HD79** gfx card. So 5 in Windows 7 and 6 in Windows 8. But this doesn't work for R9 series gfx cards.


----------



## theilya

arghhh ****

so only 5 card under win 8?

gonna have to return one i guess


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> arghhh ****
> 
> so only 5 card under win 8?
> 
> gonna have to return one i guess


Or you could wait for my linux guide.


----------



## lacrossewacker

If I build a system that's just for GPU mining (probably AMD GPU's), what CPU would be a good pick? Can I get away with some cheapo i3 or even an APU?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> If I build a system that's just for GPU mining (probably AMD GPU's), what CPU would be a good pick? Can I get away with some cheapo i3 or even an APU?


Yeah definitely. Most people that build a dedicated mining rig use is cpu:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103888


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> If I build a system that's just for GPU mining (probably AMD GPU's), what CPU would be a good pick? Can I get away with some cheapo i3 or even an APU?


Alot use something as simple as a Celeron G1610


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> +65 core
> +60 mem
> 60c max
> 
> I get 1775-1790 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two threads doesn't work on this card though or at least not how I configured it. I get 500 c/m's or so when i do two threads!


Very nice. Toxic is a great card.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> How do I send my 6 PTS in bter to my pts wallet? i didn't know there was a wallet until just now...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> http://protoshares.com/#download
> 
> Go there, DL the right version for your OS
> 
> Extract and open that.
> 
> Go to the OS and follow the instructions to add the right nodes.
> 
> It'll take while for your wallet to sync up to the network. it may take a few minutes to a few hours to see your coins show up.


I still can't figure it out, I added the extra nodes, left it on all night, went to BTER and found my payment address I had copied from ypool, tried to create a new Receive address in the wallet itself with that address but it won't let me highlight the address field to type anything in it.

also how do i get my cpu to mine same time as my 780? i tried combining the mine.bat files and everything nothing works


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Very nice. Toxic is a great card.


I really like the backplate, I don't think I'll ever buy a card that doesn't have one again.
My Gigabyte GTX770 is a amazing mem clocker and pretty good core clock(1306 core, and 8550 mem) but it sags under it's own weight. The toxic weighs about the same, and is super solid!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I still can't figure it out, I added the extra nodes, left it on all night, went to BTER and found my payment address I had copied from ypool, tried to create a new Receive address in the wallet itself with that address but it won't let me highlight the address field to type anything in it.
> 
> also how do i get my cpu to mine same time as my 780? i tried combining the mine.bat files and everything nothing works


For you CPU miner use this...

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/102606345/caenlen.zip

I set it up to mine for your username.

I'm not sure if that's your same name as your ypool account. If not, go into caenlen\yam-yvg1900-M7m-win64-sandy-bridge\win64-sandy-bridge and open the yam-pts.cfg file in notepad and change the "caenlen" part to reflect your ypool username.

Once you've done that, click "mine" and it'll start up. It's set to mine on all 4 of your cores. If you'd like to change that to just 3 cores, go back into that yam-pts file and change the thread count at the top from 0 to 3. Save. Click on mine.bat.

As for your wallet. It can take a long time for it to sync up for the first time. Does your wallet say anything about "synchronization" at the bottom? Don't create a new address.

As for ypool and bter, where are your coins sitting now?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Any chance we could ever use our iGPU's to mine on?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> For you CPU miner use this...
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/102606345/caenlen.zip
> 
> I set it up to mine for your username.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's your same name as your ypool account. If not, go into caenlen\yam-yvg1900-M7m-win64-sandy-bridge\win64-sandy-bridge and open the yam-pts.cfg file in notepad and change the "caenlen" part to reflect your ypool username.
> 
> Once you've done that, click "mine" and it'll start up. It's set to mine on all 4 of your cores. If you'd like to change that to just 3 cores, go back into that yam-pts file and change the thread count at the top from 0 to 3. Save. Click on mine.bat.
> 
> As for your wallet. It can take a long time for it to sync up for the first time. Does your wallet say anything about "synchronization" at the bottom? Don't create a new address.
> 
> As for ypool and bter, where are your coins sitting now?


I have 8 PTS coins so far in BTER. No it says nothing, it already synced up, took all night. It won't let me delete the new address I made. Still no coins showing. I guess I can just use BTER and trade it for bitcoin? same thing really isn't it?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have 8 PTS coins so far in BTER. No it says nothing, it already synced up, took all night. It won't let me delete the new address I made. Still no coins showing. I guess I can just use BTER and trade it for bitcoin? same thing really isn't it?


i have to trade for BTC before I can put it in my bank account

FYI guys.
Still having problems with Coinbase, there email support is very slow and I'm not liking there service.
Using walmart debit card, first time was canceled by them, lost 100 dollars already becuase my price isn't locked in, and they wont do anything about it.
Walmart switched to a new bank, so I hope it works. I emailed and asked if it was valid, no answer.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have 8 PTS coins so far in BTER. No it says nothing, it already synced up, took all night. It won't let me delete the new address I made. Still no coins showing. I guess I can just use BTER and trade it for bitcoin? same thing really isn't it?


Let's make sure we're on the same page.

Step 1. Download PTS wallet -> Go to Receive tab -> Copy funky address

Step 2. Go to bter where you see your 8PTS -> Click withdraw -> Put in your credentials and paste the address from the PTS wallet.

Step 3. Wait

Step 4. Wait.

Step 5. Do not change the address of your wallet if you have funds on their way! If you change your address, and you've already completed step 2, how will those coins (designated for the previous address) ever find their way to your new address?

Does bter still show you having 8 coins?


----------



## lightsout

What does that equal for your final clocks? Would love to see my 270s near that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> +65 core
> +60 mem
> 60c max
> 
> I get 1775-1790 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two threads doesn't work on this card though or at least not how I configured it. I get 500 c/m's or so when i do two threads!


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What does that equal for your final clocks? Would love to see my 270s near that


wait what... he is getting 1750 with 270?

HOW?

i get 1500 CPM at 1110/1550


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What does that equal for your final clocks? Would love to see my 270s near that



+65 core
+40 mem

Lower the mem a bit for testing, get 1759
This is my sweet spot, unless I can raise my core.
-a 1 though

When i restart/stop the miner I get super low c/m's so each time I have to restart pc, Nvidia isn't like this in that regard.


----------



## 316320

Setting up drivers on linux (ubuntu)

Step 1. Open up a terminal then type:

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get update

This will update all the Ubuntu files to the latest before we install AMD Radeon linux drivers.

Step 2. Once done, type "sudo reboot" to reboot your computer.

Code:



Code:


sudo reboot

Step 3. Next download latest AMD Catalyst 14.1 drivers. This AMD Catalyst Linux driver supports most AMD Radeon graphic cards including HD7950, HD7970, R9 280X, R9 290, R9 290X, and many more.
http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Latest-LINUX-Beta-Driver.aspx

Step 4. Next, type:

For Ubuntu 64-bit:

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs dh-make dkms execstack dh-modaliases linux-headers-generic fakeroot libqtgui4 lib32gcc1

For Ubuntu 32-bit:

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs dh-make dkms execstack dh-modaliases linux-headers-generic fakeroot libqtgui4

This will basically install some of the essential software we need to install the AMD Radeon drivers.

Step 5. Once that's done type:

Code:



Code:


cd Downloads

Code:



Code:


unzip amd-catalyst-14.1-betav1.3-linux-x86.x86_64.zip

Code:



Code:


sudo sh *.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/raring

Step 6. Next type:

Code:



Code:


sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb

This will install the Radeon drivers. That's it!

Congrats you have installed your AMD drivers.

Step 7. Next, type:

Code:



Code:


sudo aticonfig --initial -f --adapter=all

This will set your GUI to use the new AMD Radeon graphic cards, it will work for single and multi graphic cards but if you don't use "-adapter=all", your Ubuntu may only use 1 or 2 graphic cards for mining even though you have 3 to 6.

After that, reboot your system by typing "sudo reboot".

Code:



Code:


sudo reboot

This is not my guide, I just shortened it. To see full guide on "How to Install Ubuntu and Optimize CGMiner for Litecoin Mining Rig!"
go here http://highoncoins.com/litecoin-rig/how-to-install-ubuntu-and-optimize-cgminer-for-litecoin-mining-rig/


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Very nice, I'm saving that! +rep



Errors?


----------



## theilya

ubuntu seems like such pain in the ass....

i hope there is some other way to install 6 video cards

edit: got a tip from a guy running 6x 270s on Windows 8

"Uninstall the drivers. Start with a single gpu plugged into the pcie slot closest to the cpu. Plug your display into that card and install the driver.
Shut down the system, install another card and restart. During the boot process Windows will recognize the new gpu and install the driver for it automatically.
Repeat until you have all 6. One trick that may help if you're still having trouble is to switch the display to the newly installed card after you reach the desktop.
Good luck."


----------



## Sozin

Anyone running an Ubuntu instance off of a flash drive? I'd rather not install Linux if I don't have to, but I'm not sure how much space I would actually use between any files, program, or wallet. I have an 8GB flash drive....


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> ubuntu seems like such pain in the ass....
> 
> i hope there is some other way to install 6 video cards


Um, you install linux (which is pretty much through the exact same GUI type setup as Windows). Then you spend 5 minutes typing in the code that we have already provided for you (seriously, you can just copy and paste it). Can't get much simpler than that.

But hey if you wan't to throw away cpm and deal with backwards ways to get multiple gpus working then be my guest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Anyone running an Ubuntu instance off of a flash drive? I'd rather not install Linux if I don't have to, but I'm not sure how much space I would actually use between any files, program, or wallet. I have an 8GB flash drive....


I used a 20gb 2.5" HDD and only used the install for mining (only extra thing installed was chrome). I have 5gb left. Granted that's linux mint.

If you're going to be installing applications on the OS and not just simply using it then it might be better to have a dedicated drive that's at least 16gb, be it usb or hdd/ssd.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Anyone running an Ubuntu instance off of a flash drive? I'd rather not install Linux if I don't have to, but I'm not sure how much space I would actually use between any files, program, or wallet. I have an 8GB flash drive....


wubi

http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer

run as dual boot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1-QoYacKI0


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> wubi
> 
> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
> 
> run as dual boot
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1-QoYacKI0


But if he's installing ubuntu to mine then he probably won't need dual boot. Otherwise it seems counterproductive since you want your miners online as much as possible.

I just assumed he had a dedicated mining rig and didn't want to use a big dedicated drive for it that it didn't need.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> But if he's installing ubuntu to mine then he probably won't need dual boot. Otherwise it seems counterproductive since you want your miners online as much as possible.
> 
> I just assumed he had a dedicated mining rig and didn't want to use a big dedicated drive for it that it didn't need.


Well Maybe he doesn't want to do mine 24/7 or he wants to play games on windows or he just wants to try it out. Using Dual boot is a lot faster when going from OS to OS.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> But if he's installing ubuntu to mine then he probably won't need dual boot. Otherwise it seems counterproductive since you want your miners online as much as possible.
> 
> I just assumed he had a dedicated mining rig and didn't want to use a big dedicated drive for it that it didn't need.


Well, I originally wanted this computer for gaming, but now I really just want to have it mine. The flash drive comes in because in the off chance I wanted to fire up Windows to play a game, I could just unplug the USB drive rather than dealing with dual booting. My Ubuntu install just needs Chrome and the mining program.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Well Maybe he doesn't want to do mine 24/7 or he wants to play games on windows or he just wants to try it out. Using Dual boot is a lot faster when going from OS to OS.


Yeah, basically this but with a Linux flash drive.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Um, you install linux (which is pretty much through the exact same GUI type setup as Windows). Then you spend 5 minutes typing in the code that we have already provided for you (seriously, you can just copy and paste it). Can't get much simpler than that.
> 
> But hey if you wan't to throw away cpm and deal with backwards ways to get multiple gpus working then be my guest.
> I used a 20gb 2.5" HDD and only used the install for mining (only extra thing installed was chrome). I have 5gb left. Granted that's linux mint.
> 
> If you're going to be installing applications on the OS and not just simply using it then it might be better to have a dedicated drive that's at least 16gb, be it usb or hdd/ssd.


im curious as what is the CPM dfference with 270s between win and ubuntu


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> im curious as what is the CPM dfference with 270s between win and ubuntu


Getting 1550-1600cpm but my OC is currently only 1050mhz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Well, I originally wanted this computer for gaming, but now I really just want to have it mine. The flash drive comes in because in the off chance I wanted to fire up Windows to play a game, I could just unplug the USB drive rather than dealing with dual booting. My Ubuntu install just needs Chrome and the mining program.
> Yeah, basically this but with a Linux flash drive.


Well not sure if 8gb is big enough for ubuntu. Like I said you probably want at least 16. But yea, your logic is sound. You end up with two different bootable drives to switch back and forth between.


----------



## 316320

Running AMD miner in linux (ubuntu)

First, make sure your AMD drivers have been installed.

Create a folder in Documents called miner.


Next, you are going to want to download the miner itself

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1ioh00043hqbsbk/Sy-drAhzU_/clpts-v0.2.2_linux_x86-64.tar.gz

Once the miner has been downloaded go to downloads, and click on the file.


It will open in archive manager. Select all the files and extract them to a Documents/miner (the folder you create in the beginning).


After extracting the files it is now time to make our .sh (script file) think of it like a .bat in windows.

Now, open up text editor and put this inside

Code:



Code:


#!/bin/bash

./clpts -u yourusername.PTS_1 -p x -t 0 -a 1

This will be what you are going to use to run your miner, you .sh ".bat"

Save this file as mine.sh and save it to the same location to where you extracted the other contents of the miner.

Now go to that location and make sure you have everything inside.

If you try to click on the mine.sh file it will only allow you to edit the text.

To allow ubuntu to run the miner you are going to have to do the following.

Step 1. Open terminal



Step 2. type the following

Code:



Code:


ls

Code:



Code:


cd Documents/

Code:



Code:


ls

Code:



Code:


cd miner/

Code:



Code:


ls

Code:



Code:


chmod 777 mine.sh



Now you are able to execute your mine.sh file you created.

Go to documents/miner And click on mine.sh and run in terminal and there you are done.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Getting 1550-1600cpm but my OC is currently only 1050mhz.


im at 1100/1550 and I get 1500 CPM

i guess you can get 1700 or so with same OC.

are you able to OC cards on ubuntu?


----------



## Sozin

gregg1494 I'd kiss you if I could. Thanks for the write ups.


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Do you have a rough guesstimate as to what to expect from a pair of 290X's on windows, with stock cards (obviously OC'd, but still)?


No need to guess as i came from win8.1 64bit..

with 1 thread on each card, there's no col/m difference between windows and ubuntu,

the difference comes in when you use 2 threads per card,

2 x 290x
in windows 8.1 : 6700 col/min, (OC)
in Ubuntu: 8100 col/min (NON-OC)

4x290
in windows 8.1 : 12500 col/min, (OC)
in Ubuntu: 15000 col/min (non OC)


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> im at 1100/1550 and I get 1500 CPM
> 
> i guess you can get 1700 or so with same OC.
> 
> are you able to OC cards on ubuntu?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-amd-pts-gpu-mining/2860#post_21770517

Right in between some of your post.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> im at 1100/1550 and I get 1500 CPM
> 
> i guess you can get 1700 or so with same OC.
> 
> are you able to OC cards on ubuntu?


yes, you can OC in ubuntu, but there is a catch. You can only over clock up to your cards BIOS frequency maxes, can not exceed them as of now.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> yes, you can OC in ubuntu, but there is a catch. You can only over clock up to your cards BIOS frequency maxes, can not exceed them as of now.


That's why the overdrive won't let me past 1050. Been trying to figure it out.

One of the mods posted a workaround for this though a day or two ago. It involved changing the bios settings in another OS I believe.


----------



## Osea23

How much CPM does a R9 280X get?


----------



## Shogon

Look's like I'm going to have to learn to use Ubuntu thanks to you gregg







I'll try it on the old pc I have with 1 280X, if it works (I'm really bad at new things!) then I'll do the same for the 2.

Do you think there are any benefits to using Ubuntu for CUDA as well?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> How much CPM does a R9 280X get?


I was seeing around 3300 CPM on a 280X 1.1GHz core and stock memory speeds with 2 threads. With 2 cards and 3 threads I'm getting 6275 CPM. Using windows 7 64 bit


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> That's why the overdrive won't let me past 1050. Been trying to figure it out.
> 
> One of the mods posted a workaround for this though a day or two ago. It involved changing the bios settings in another OS I believe.


yea i saw something about that too or you can flash. i am going to keep looking around, there will be away around this soon.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Do you think there are any benefits to using Ubuntu for CUDA as well?


Edit: ugh, completely misread the post I quoted. I swear I saw a post somewhere stating that linux did get better cpm in cuda. Not sure though.


----------



## Aselert

And using this "double thread" method is possible with CUDA? Or I'm dreaming?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Edit: ugh, completely misread the post I quoted. I swear I saw a post somewhere stating that linux did get better cpm in cuda. Not sure though.


well if I ever get it working on my old pc, I could also try it on my other pc with the 690 in it and let everyone know. I'm sure by the time I do though there will already be figures from here or other sites









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aselert*
> 
> And using this "double thread" method is possible with CUDA? Or I'm dreaming?


I don't know if it is, or isn't possible. I think it isn't.

I may be wrong but I think a new CUDA miner is in the works, I think I glanced a few posts about it in bitcointalk.


----------



## wholeeo

Well figured out how to OC on Linux, However I think my cards are throttling or don't have enough voltage. Still have to play with it some more.

2x290x @ 1125/1425


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I don't know if it is, or isn't possible. I think it isn't.


Is that just running two instances of the mining program on a single GPU?


----------



## DizZz

Great job Greg on the write ups! I will link them in the OP when I get back to my computer


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> ubuntu seems like such pain in the ass....
> 
> i hope there is some other way to install 6 video cards


Just use Ctrl+C then Ctrl+V on the guide @gregg1494 provided and then proceed to tell everyone you're a linux pro....


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Is that just running two instances of the mining program on a single GPU?


If it is then the 2 instances will eventually even out to what you were already making. At least in my experience with it.

and OMG wholeeo....thats how much I would make with 3 titans and my 690! Give or take a few hundred CPM off or so, but still!


----------



## Osea23

How much CPM does a R9 280X get?


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> How much CPM does a R9 280X get?


looking for someone to do the work for you?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> looking for someone to do the work for you?


Heck, the answer is in the OP in the chart.......... Heck I'll tell you that's a lot of work.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Heck, the answer is in the OP in the chart..........


SSSShhhhhhh!!!!!! that would be way too easy


----------



## dolcolax

How are the temps in ubuntu?


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> How are the temps in ubuntu?


probably the same as in Windows


----------



## Ryld Baenre

well, I just ordered another 670 4gb superclocked to sli and mine in the off hours.







they'll be going under water with my h320 in the next month or so.


----------



## Aselert

And so... Having a double instance in the same card could work for CUDA? Or the speed will be just divided..?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aselert*
> 
> And so... Having a double instance in the same card could work for CUDA? Or the speed will be just divided..?


from what we've seen in this thread, it ultimately makes no difference


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> How much CPM does a R9 280X get?


3.3k! Go to Fry's before I buy more of them!

just kidding I already had my fill of 280X's lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> probably the same as in Windows


Can you adjust fan speed in Ubuntu? Or would you need to flash the bios for that as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> well, I just ordered another 670 4gb superclocked to sli and mine in the off hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they'll be going under water with my h320 in the next month or so.


Nice! I'm debating whether or not to keep SLI in my game rig, or have 1 of the Titan's slugging away at mining 24/7 and just use 1.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Can you adjust fan speed in Ubuntu?


Yup. You have complete fan control in the overdrive utility that i went over how to set up.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Can you adjust fan speed in Ubuntu? Or would you need to flash the bios for that as well.


NV has fan control but I'm farily certain AMD doesn't. AMD can't even make drivers that are remotely on par with Windows performance for gaming


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> from what we've seen in this thread, it ultimately makes no difference


That's basically because 2 threads aren't really running. If you check the power %, it doesn't even budge, I think that it needs to somehow be encoded or hard coded in the miner itself for it to work, just like most of the AMD guys play with the flags of the opencl miners.

I talked to the guy that made the new AMD miner, that made it easily surpass Nvidia and the reason why he couldn't make a better miner for Cuda (or any miner at all), by using almost the same kind of implementations that he did for AMD, was because he didn't have an Nvidia card.

While GPU compute may be with AMD, we really wouldn't know for sure, as far as PTS is concerned, that if is really Nvidias best shot, or if there's something not thought of as yet. All I can say personally is that my reference 780's only use 48% of their overall TDP and give 1800-1850 cpm. What if we take that power % all the way till 80%, then those CPM's should be comparable to AMD.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> No need to guess as i came from win8.1 64bit..
> 
> with 1 thread on each card, there's no col/m difference between windows and ubuntu,
> 
> the difference comes in when you use 2 threads per card,
> 
> 2 x 290x
> in windows 8.1 : 6700 col/min, (OC)
> in Ubuntu: 8100 col/min (NON-OC)
> 
> 4x290
> in windows 8.1 : 12500 col/min, (OC)
> in Ubuntu: 15000 col/min (non OC)


Cool beans sir, +rep to you.









Have a pair of reference 290x's on the way so going to have to see what I can do to get the most out of them. Might even look into breaking my Linux cherry and try out Ubuntu.


----------



## istudy92

Question,

this link does not produce a download start for the miner. Am I missing something?
https://mega.co.nz/#!JVpnjRAS!byuWd6ii-XiyOfx8NCw2fJAkyK4l1IjfzZgM2RFLQnI


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yup. You have complete fan control in the overdrive utility that i went over how to set up.


I haven't looked at any guides for Linux because what's the point until I actually start using it







thank you though. I'm making 3200 CPM on my MSI 280X in Windows..one thing I notice though is some parts of the desktop seem to vanish and appear back quite fast. I can't adjust voltages on the card...so you think it is bad? I can always return to it back to Fry's if things go south on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> That's basically because 2 threads aren't really running. If you check the power %, it doesn't even budge, I think that it needs to somehow be encoded or hard coded in the miner itself for it to work, just like most of the AMD guys play with the flags of the opencl miners.
> 
> I talked to the guy that made the new AMD miner, that made it easily surpass Nvidia and the reason why he couldn't make a better miner for Cuda (or any miner at all), by using almost the same kind of implementations that he did for AMD, was because he didn't have an Nvidia card.
> 
> While GPU compute may be with AMD, we really wouldn't know for sure, as far as PTS is concerned, that if is really Nvidias best shot, or if there's something not thought of as yet. All I can say personally is that my reference 780's only use 48% of their overall TDP and give 1800-1850 cpm. What if we take that power % all the way till 80%, then those CPM's should be comparable to AMD.


lol I wish I knew how to make miners..or if he lived nearby I'd loan him some Nvidia card. We need those improvements badly..seeing as my 280X at stock is outproducing a highly clocked 690 by 400 CPM and using about 75W less.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> yes, you can OC in ubuntu, but there is a catch. You can only over clock up to your cards BIOS frequency maxes, can not exceed them as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the overdrive won't let me past 1050. Been trying to figure it out.
> 
> One of the mods posted a workaround for this though a day or two ago. It involved changing the bios settings in another OS I believe.
Click to expand...

You would find your stable OC clocks and then edit the bios. So that they would be your new default clocks. Easy with nvidia and kepler bios tweaker, never done it myself with AMD. Not sure how much info there is for 270's since they are n ot that popular for gaming.

Thanks to everyone for the linux write ups. When I get my mining rig going I am going to give it a try. Got them all bookmarked.


----------



## stren

Hmmm might try linux then - my 290 is only getting 2800cpm in windows, while the 7990s are getting 6250cpm each in the same rig (at least when they're not temperature throttling). I need some waterblocks.

Anyone got 290 settings to try for higher cpm in windows in the meantime?


----------



## lightsout

Someone posted this as a bat file for the amd miner. What does the -d 2.5 mean?

Code:



Code:


clpts_x86-64 -u user -p x -t 0 -a 0 -d 2.5


----------



## batman900

FFFFFFFF Ubuntu!!! Install and boot was cake, navigation is a posss but I figured it out. What was impossible was installing some dang AMD gfx drivers !!!! I got all the addons and tried everything in the world to install that thing. Looked up a dozen guides and tried them all. No luck


----------



## Ryld Baenre

linux mint is super easy. The interface is pretty close to windows. I really like it. When I get home in a few days I'll see how things run in mint.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Someone posted this as a bat file for the amd miner. What does the -d 2.5 mean?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> clpts_x86-64 -u user -p x -t 0 -a 0 -d 2.5


donations amount. They dont trust the program so they set it too the minimum


----------



## yanks8981

Does anyone have any thoughts on this card for mining?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127769

What sort of CPM should it pull, and how is the cooling?


----------



## lacrossewacker

I know I can do just a few math equations, but is there a simple way to see how much 1 PTS coin is worth real time?

I see 62.25 PTS coins = 1 BTC

Does that change based on the market? Just going based on the (1 PTS = .016 BTC)

Just wondering if there's anything as simple as a drop down box that says "I have X amount of XXXX Coins, which is equal to XX amount of $$$$"


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on this card for mining?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127769
> 
> What sort of CPM should it pull, and how is the cooling?


Should get you around 1500 cpm. Which is right now $5 a day. Its a twin frozr cooler they are usually good. Definitely the card I would have got had they been in stock.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I know I can do just a few math equations, but is there a simple way to see how much 1 PTS coin is worth real time?
> 
> I see 62.25 PTS coins = 1 BTC
> 
> Does that change based on the market? Just going based on the (1 PTS = .016 BTC)
> 
> Just wondering if there's anything as simple as a drop down box that says "I have X amount of XXXX Coins, which is equal to XX amount of $$$$"


Coinplorer.com will give you PTS price in USD


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Should get you around 1500 cpm. Which is right now $5 a day. Its a twin frozr cooler they are usually good. Definitely the card I would have got had they been in stock.


I am curious how the VRMs do, and if GPU-z can monitor their temps.


----------



## fleetfeather

If its a ref board, you can't monitor VRM temps.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> If its a ref board, you can't monitor VRM temps.


How can you tell if they are reference?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Just want to clarify something.

How many PCI slots are useful here for mining?

http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z77A-GD65.html

and

http://www.asrock.com/mb/intel/z77%20pro4-m/


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Just want to clarify something.
> 
> How many PCI slots are useful here for mining?
> 
> http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z77A-GD65.html
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/intel/z77%20pro4-m/


Maybe these will help

4 GPU Litecoin/Dogecoin Mining Rig Guide

6 GPU Litecoin Mining Rig

Then look at the OP for what people are gettin in CPM's with their cards on the Performance Results grid.

Then take that number (CPM's) and plug in here

*Profitability Calculator
*
http://mrx.im/pts.php

Then take the conversion results and plug that number in here to convert PTS to USD:

http://coinmill.com/PTS_USD.html#PTS=1

PROFIT


----------



## DizZz

These two are the ideal motherboards for a mining rig but they are usually really hard to find in stock right now:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157471

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138394

If you can't find either of those, I would go with this one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128654

You will need PCI riser cables which are about $15 each on Amazon. These motherboards are made to be used in an open air system btw.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Maybe these will help
> 
> 4 GPU Litecoin/Dogecoin Mining Rig Guide
> 
> 6 GPU Litecoin Mining Rig
> :


Just trying to maximize the hardware I currently have. Is it not safe for me to add a riser or two to either of those Mobos?


----------



## Sozin

Currently installing Windows! This PowerColor 280X even came with a backplate...and at first glace it looks like an ASUS style cooler.


----------



## kzim9

Got home from work to six Asus 270's waiting for me........









Still waiting on my PSU's, cpu, and risers....









Anyways,

Can someone post a .bat file for me to run these 6 cards....... or will the PTS miner auto tume them like the one for cuda cards?

Or can I get in depth with my code in the bat file like CGminer?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Got home from work to six Asus 270's waiting for me........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on my PSU's, cpu, and risers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways,
> 
> Can someone post a .bat file for me to run these 6 cards....... or will the PTS miner auto tume them like the one for cuda cards?
> 
> Or can I get in depth with my code in the bat file like CGminer?


clpts_x86-64 -u workername.pts_1 -p workerpass -t 0,1,2,3,4,5 -a 1


----------



## Outlawed

So while we are talking about mobos, I wanted to double check about mine. I had originally destined this mobo for a NAS build but now I'm switching it over to a mining build. It has three pci slots. I'll be able to use all three (with risers of course) to mine on correct?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130641

I'm almost 100% sure the answer is yes but I want to make sure before I invest in another card.


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So while we are talking about mobos, I wanted to double check about mine. I had originally destined this mobo for a NAS build but now I'm switching it over to a mining build. It has three pci slots. I'll be able to use all three (with risers of course) to mine on correct?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130641
> 
> I'm almost 100% sure the answer is yes but I want to make sure before I invest in another card.


You only have 2 usable slots, PCIE x1 and PCIEx16 the other is legacy PCI which from what I understand will not work


----------



## istudy92

soo..the link to download miner..it will not load.
Where can I get ahold of the miner program which will open up to download

below does not work.
https://mega.co.nz/#!JVpnjRAS!byuWd6ii-XiyOfx8NCw2fJAkyK4l1IjfzZgM2RFLQnI


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> You only have 2 usable slots, PCIE x1 and PCIEx16 the other is legacy PCI which from what I understand will not work


Hmm well that's good to know before I order the 280x. Guess the profit from the incoming 290x and the rest of my setup should allow for a new mobo soon enough.


----------



## kzim9

Goodies....


----------



## Panther Al

With the exception of the 290's I picked up, I am recycling hardware I have laying about, so will be using a ASUS Z87-WS board, since I don't plan on getting more than four cards at the moment, that should be fine.









Still reading up on Ubuntu though, as I am thinking that it might be better off not to use the copy of Windows 7 Home I have laying about. Hopefully, the two cards will net me a reasonably profit, let me get two more, and then build a heck of a X99 system when it is released.


----------



## Sozin

Currently mining under Windows 8, no overclock and no special flags set, getting about 2500 CPM. Seem okay?


----------



## kzim9

For one 280X?


----------



## Sozin

Yes.


----------



## kzim9

I thought they were getting into the 3200cpm range. But that may be tweaked....


----------



## Sozin

Well poo I better get on that.


----------



## MichaelZERO

I am getting around 3400 CPM with 7970 OC to 1100mhz and 1775 memory and 3000 CPM for 7950 at the same clock.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Well poo I better get on that.


what miner you running?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> what miner you running?


clpts-v0.2.2_win_x86-64


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> clpts-v0.2.2_win_x86-64


Are you running 2 threads? ex. -t 0,0 ?

Also I suck at Ubuntu so looks like Windows for me lol!


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Are you running 2 threads? ex. -t 0,0 ?
> 
> Also I suck at Ubuntu so looks like Windows for me lol!


This is what's in the bat file:

clpts_x86-64.exe -u Sozin.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0pause

Also if it matters, I installed the 14.1 beta driver.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> This is what's in the bat file:
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u Sozin.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0pause
> 
> Also if it matters, I installed the 14.1 beta driver.


change to this:

clpts_x86-64.exe -u Sozin.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0,0 pause


----------



## derpa

I'm so excited....UPS dropped off this afternoon, FedEx this evening as well as USPS. And the last shipment of UPS is coming tomorrow.....







All this talk about Linux....gonna have to look through all these guides so I'm ready tomorrow when the Mobo and CPU show up!


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> change to this:
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u Sozin.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0,0 pause


That dropped my CPM to 450...


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> That dropped my CPM to 450...


How much ram does the card have?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> That dropped my CPM to 450...


You on linux?

Two threads on windows does that to me too. 2gb here, but people with 2gb have done it. I think it depends os and not the card I hope


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> How much ram does the card have?


3GB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> You on linux?
> 
> Two threads on windows does that to me too. 2gb here, but people with 2gb have done it. I think it depends os and not the card I hope


Nope, Windows 8 with the 14.1 beta driver.


----------



## derpa

I don't have cards capable of running two threads (only have 2GB each), so I'm gonna let someone else take a stab at this one. I'm just basing my posts off what I've read here.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> change to this
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u Sozin.PTS_1 -p x -t 0,0 -a 1


Try this actually sozin.

Other then I don't know how this won't work for you, I have a 280X as well and have it running 2 threads for 3.2 CPM with that exact .bat minus the name / worker obviously.

Also using the latest AMD beta drivers.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Try this actually sozin.
> 
> Other then I don't know how this won't work for you, I have a 280X as well and have it running 2 threads for 3.2 CPM with that exact .bat minus the name / worker obviously.


You sure? My CPM started out at 450 and just hung around there for a little bit, whereas with what I originally posted it starts out at 2500.


----------



## drka0tic

That double thread flag also dropped my MSI 270X cpm to 3 digits








Cards are 2GB version.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> That double thread flag also dropped my MSI 270X cpm to 3 digits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cards are 2GB version.


I know the 2GB versions will NOT work this this; threads require 1.2GB each


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> You sure? My CPM started out at 450 and just hung around there for a little bit, whereas with what I originally posted it starts out at 2500.


Card OCed?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> That double thread flag also dropped my MSI 270X cpm to 3 digits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cards are 2GB version.


Windows? There have been people with 2gb 270x that it works for them. So idk what the deal is.

Sozin has 3gb and it doesn't work, I think it must be a linux thing, or we picked bad cards?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Card OCed?


Totally stock right now.

Currently:


Versus


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> I know the 2GB versions will NOT work this this; threads require 1.2GB each


Oh that clears it up. Thx


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> You sure? My CPM started out at 450 and just hung around there for a little bit, whereas with what I originally posted it starts out at 2500.


That's just weird, it should work. I don't know how it's working for my MSI 280X..if it isn't working for you. I have the same drivers as you as well, computers are just weird at times.









Is BTC2money.net still okay to use, even with the possible Paypal actions regarding freezing accounts due to bitcoin? Just hesitant to use them because I still have to sell PC hardware with that account hehe. Maybe I'll try out coinbase when I get over 1/2 a btc.


----------



## batman900

The double 0,0 two thread thing kills my cpm. Takes me from 3300 down to 2600. I ordered a 2nd 290X from Amazon. The price was fair for used very good at $572. But after tax and Saturday delivery It was like $630. XFX OEM model. Should get around 2 pts a day with these, even more if I decide to try .... shutter..... ubuntu again......


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Totally stock right now.
> 
> Currently:
> 
> 
> Versus


give this a try
clpts_x86-64 -u sozin.pts_1 -p x -t 0,1,3 -a 1


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> The double 0,0 two thread thing kills my cpm. Takes me from 3300 down to 2600. I ordered a 2nd 290X from Amazon. The price was fair for used very good at $572. But after tax and Saturday delivery It was like $630. XFX OEM model. Should get around 2 pts a day with these, even more if I decide to try .... shutter..... ubuntu again......


Doesn't make sense...my 280X makes 3.2K cpm, at stock (1020), granted I am using 2 threads...but why doesn't it seem to work for some and not others? I recall wholeeo getting 2 threads on a 290X to work, or maybe it wasn't..


----------



## $ilent

PTS value is dropping...its only $9 per PTS now.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> PTS value is dropping...its only $9 per PTS now.


Well have you see BTC...


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> give this a try
> clpts_x86-64 -u sozin.pts_1 -p x -t 0,1,3 -a 1


----------



## naws45

Sozin. You can also try changing the a value from 1 to 4. I cant remember which one is ment to be best for your card.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Sozin..

I'm not sure if this help....but do this









By default Windows shows many eye candy effects such as animations, shadow effects, etc to enhance user interface. You can turn off these kind of effects to speed up system performance.
1. Press "Win+R" keys together to open RUN dialog box. Now type sysdm.cpl and press Enter. It'll open System Properties window.
2. Now go to "Advanced" tab and click on "Settings" button present in "Performance" section.
3. It'll open a new window. Now uncheck following options:

Animate controls and elements inside windows
Animate windows when minimizing and maximizing
Animations in the taskbar
Fade or slide menus into view
Fade or slide ToolTips into view
Fade out menu items after clicking
Save taskbar thumbnail previews
Show shadows under mouse pointer
Show shadows under windows
Show translucent selection rectangle
Slide open combo boxes
Smooth-scroll list boxes

Uncheck those and hit Apply. I'm not sure if that'll make a difference, but I can only assume that each one of those settings tells Windows 8 to reserve a small amount of VRAM for the feature.

If it makes you feel better though, back when I bought my 780's for $700 each a few months back, they only get like 1,700-1,800 each at stock.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naws45*
> 
> Sozin. You can also try changing the a value from 1 to 4. I cant remember which one is ment to be best for your card.


Which value?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Sozin..
> 
> I'm not sure if this help....but do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By default Windows shows many eye candy effects such as animations, shadow effects, etc to enhance user interface. You can turn off these kind of effects to speed up system performance.
> 1. Press "Win+R" keys together to open RUN dialog box. Now type sysdm.cpl and press Enter. It'll open System Properties window.
> 2. Now go to "Advanced" tab and click on "Settings" button present in "Performance" section.
> 3. It'll open a new window. Now uncheck following options:
> 
> Animate controls and elements inside windows
> Animate windows when minimizing and maximizing
> Animations in the taskbar
> Fade or slide menus into view
> Fade or slide ToolTips into view
> Fade out menu items after clicking
> Save taskbar thumbnail previews
> Show shadows under mouse pointer
> Show shadows under windows
> Show translucent selection rectangle
> Slide open combo boxes
> Smooth-scroll list boxes
> 
> Uncheck those and hit Apply. I'm not sure if that'll make a difference, but I can only assume that each one of those settings tells Windows 8 to reserve a small amount of VRAM for the feature.
> 
> If it makes you feel better though, back when I bought my 780's for $700 each a few months back, they only get like 1,700-1,800 each at stock.


Turned them all off, doesn't seem to be making too much of a difference. I'm still waiting to install Ubuntu, so I can hope maybe that might be able to give me some more CPM.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Well have you see BTC...


Just bought 200 BTC. Hope it goes up!


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Just bought 200 BTC. Hope it goes up!


200? notsureifserious.gif


----------



## drka0tic

Are most people here planning to cash in on a regular basis?

I was reading that eventually Invictus Innovations will award 1 Bitshare for every PTS we own.

I just have no clue how soon this is expected to occur. Does anyone info on this?


----------



## lester007

BTC price is dropping but the exchange on PTSto BTC hasnt change , I hope BTC will bounce back soon


----------



## Caldeio

Guys can i multiple thread this card?
http://www.amazon.com/MSI-R9-270X-GAMING-4G/dp/B00HPS4AZ6/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1392342045&sr=1-7&keywords=270x+3gb


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Which value?
> Turned them all off, doesn't seem to be making too much of a difference. I'm still waiting to install Ubuntu, so I can hope maybe that might be able to give me some more CPM.


easiest way is to use a second hard drive and use that as your "mining" hard drive. I don't know how to dual boot....so if it was me, I'd take the hard drive out of an old laptop, or out of an external hard drive case, install it into my PC, install ubuntu, then use that. That way, when you want to use your real Windows 8 PC you can just swap out which HDD has the SATA cable plugged in.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Just bought 200 BTC. Hope it goes up!


----------



## Caldeio

200 btc is like 120k. even if that 20 btc. thats 12k....a big investment..


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Just bought 200 BTC. Hope it goes up!


id expect it to fall more, but then make a good recovery...hopefully.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> easiest way is to use a second hard drive and use that as your "mining" hard drive. I don't know how to dual boot....so if it was me, I'd take the hard drive out of an old laptop, or out of an external hard drive case, install it into my PC, install ubuntu, then use that. That way, when you want to use your real Windows 8 PC you can just swap out which HDD has the SATA cable plugged in.


Yeah, I'm going to probably try and install Ubuntu in a little bit and try that and see if the CPM gets any better.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Just bought 200 BTC. Hope it goes up!


are you serious?


----------



## Shogon

I hope he means 2 BTC lol, but you never know









What's this talk about bitshares? Is it like another crypo in the works or something? Oh yeah guys, it's 88F in my room and it's only February. Can't wait till summer hits and its 110F outside and 95 in my room lol, free sauna though


----------



## $ilent

200BTC is big moneyyy.


----------



## lacrossewacker

So what i've seen with the AMD GPU's is that the actual power drawl while mining in considerably less than while gaming,

Does this apply for Nvidia cards as well?

Just trying to calculate how much headroom I have left on both my PSU's before I go pickup a few cards.


----------



## dolcolax

DId someone happen to post a ubuntu pts guide? I might've missed it, havent been following the thread much coz of work.


----------



## naws45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Which value?
> Turned them all off, doesn't seem to be making too much of a difference. I'm still waiting to install Ubuntu, so I can hope maybe that might be able to give me some more CPM.


The -a value try replacing the 1 with 2 3 or 4 and have a check to see which gives best results. The developer recomends 1 or 3 for non 290x cards


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> So what i've seen with the AMD GPU's is that the actual power drawl while mining in considerably less than while gaming,
> 
> Does this apply for Nvidia cards as well?
> 
> Just trying to calculate how much headroom I have left on both my PSU's before I go pickup a few cards.


270X = ~100W PTS load
280X= ~160 PTS load
GTX 690=235W PTS load
GTX Titans=I want to say around 230 watts, but I haven't looked at my figures so much on that rig as accessibility is a little tough.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naws45*
> 
> The -a value try replacing the 1 with 2 3 or 4 and have a check to see which gives best results.


1 is definitely the best; 2 gave me 2200, 3 was about 2600, and 4 just crashed the program. Currently creating a persistence USB drive of Ubuntu to try that.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 200 btc is like 120k. even if that 20 btc. thats 12k....a big investment..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> are you serious?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I hope he means 2 BTC lol, but you never know


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*


Guys, if I had 1 hundred grand to blow on coins would I really be using a 3770k and single gtx 670?


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> What's this talk about bitshares? Is it like another crypo in the works or something


"BitShares PTS (a.k.a "proto-shares") is a digital currency just like Bitcoin. The difference is that PTS is backed by something of more tangible value - the future potential of an entire new industry of Decentralized Autonomous Companies (DACs), The PTS Social Consensus simply states that holders of PTS will give preference to DACs that initialize their internal money supplies proportionally to the current distribution of the PTS currency. Savvy DAC developers do this to gain the rapid support of PTS holders who represent the overwhelming majority of knowledgable early adopters of DAC-backed currencies. It is thus a more targeted give-away than the typical mining-based lottery system used by most crypto-currencies. It targets established early adopters who can help get the new DAC adopted quickly."

More info here:
https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=5.0

and here:
http://invictus-innovations.com/social-consensus/


----------



## lightsout

Two of my 270's showed up today. Getting 2950 CPM right now. Put both cards at 1100/1500 got me over 3000 cpm. But noticed the top card was idle a while later, it didn't like 1100mhz so I am running one at 1050/1450 and one at 1100/1450. Would like to squeeze a little more cpm out of them.

No voltage control so looking into bios editing. A little nervous not having a dual bios.

If anyone is interested here is the tool to edit your bios. I think it will support 270's since its basically a 7870.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/

Not much action in the thread about these cards besides people asking if it will work.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Guys, if I had 1 hundred grand to blow on coins would I really be using a 3770k and single gtx 670?


That was honestly the first thing I looked at when you said that. You are either very stupid with money or are trolling us


----------



## yanks8981

Anyone have thoughts on this card?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/radeon-r9-270x-2gb-ddr5-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card/2091002.p?id=1219068840893&skuId=2091002&st=270x&cp=1&lp=1

I figure I can get it for 264.99 after tax, and my best buy says they have them in stock. Assuming that's true, I can return it if it sucks.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on this card?
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/radeon-r9-270x-2gb-ddr5-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card/2091002.p?id=1219068840893&skuId=2091002&st=270x&cp=1&lp=1
> 
> I figure I can get it for 264.99 after tax, and my best buy says they have them in stock. Assuming that's true, I can return it if it sucks.


I've actually be keeping my eye on those and I'm pretty close to biting.

It's really the cheapest price compared to newegg and other typical etailers


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I've actually be keeping my eye on those and I'm pretty close to biting.
> 
> It's really the cheapest price compared to newegg and other typical etailers


I like that the price is cheaper after tax than the msi 270x 2gb, I can get it immediately and return it immediately if it doesn't work, and the warranty is lifetime (I believe)


----------



## lightsout

Mining these seems to be more finicky on amd than with my 780. Seems like if I do anything cpm drops like 800 and I need to reboot to fix it. Mildly annoyed.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Mining these seems to be more finicky on amd than with my 780. Seems like if I do anything cpm drops like 800 and I need to reboot to fix it. Mildly annoyed.


Reasons like these want me to just keep my 780's, regardless of getting lower money spent to profit ratio.


----------



## tian105

i think we need to find another coin to mine soon... as 73.63% of 2.016M PTS are already mined..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Mining these seems to be more finicky on amd than with my 780. Seems like if I do anything cpm drops like 800 and I need to reboot to fix it. Mildly annoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> Reasons like these want me to just keep my 780's, regardless of getting lower money spent to profit ratio.
Click to expand...

Yes I am a bit frustrated but I'll get it figured out. CGminer is way more complicated than anything I did with nvidia. Better I guess because its more tunable, just not as much info for my cards compared to others.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> i think we need to find another coin to mine soon... as 73.63% of 2.016M PTS are already mined..


they arent recycled into circulation when people sell them?

I hope we can all stick together like this thread has if we do change to a different coin.


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> they arent recycled into circulation when people sell them?
> 
> I hope we can all stick together like this thread has if we do change to a different coin.


when you sell a coin, another human being like you holds the coin you sold, and gives you his bitcoin he was holding..


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> when you sell a coin, another human being like you holds the coin you sold, and gives you his bitcoin he was holding..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> i think we need to find another coin to mine soon... as 73.63% of 2.016M PTS are already mined..


they arent recycled into circulation when people sell them?

I hope we can all stick together like this thread has if we do change to a different coin.

So what happens when all of the PTS coins are mined?


----------



## drka0tic

Oh..I just noticed this from http://mrx.im/pts.php

"15,579.66929562 PTS to BTS release"

Can anyone estimate how long this would take? This coin is very popular so I assume it'll be any day now.

And when BTS is released, has anyone heard of speculation on the valuation?


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> they arent recycled into circulation when people sell them?
> 
> I hope we can all stick together like this thread has if we do change to a different coin.


At the rate they are being mined, I think we will find out sooner rather than later.









That said, still half a million to go if I read it right.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> At the rate they are being mined, I think we will find out sooner rather than later.


Well I hope whatever we end up on next is just as accepting for nvidia hardware as PTS coins has been.


----------



## beaker7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> No it isn't. Windows 7 supports 4 GPUs max and WIndows 8 supports 5 max. I believe someone at Tweaktown created an extra driver that let you sneak in 1 more HD79** gfx card. So 5 in Windows 7 and 6 in Windows 8. But this doesn't work for R9 series gfx cards.


I have a 7 Titan CUDA rig at work. Runs Win 7 pro.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Reasons like these want me to just keep my 780's, regardless of getting lower money spent to profit ratio.


Its a great card, people have to remember that these cards are made for gaming not mining, just so happens AMD is better at mining right now. I would still take nvidia for gaming especially 780ti or even a 780.


----------



## DizZz




----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker7*
> 
> I have a 7 Titan CUDA rig at work. Runs Win 7 pro.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> i think we need to find another coin to mine soon... as 73.63% of 2.016M PTS are already mined..


they arent recycled into circulation when people sell them?

I hope we can all stick together like this thread has if we do change to a different coin.

What the heck are you doing woth a 7xtitan rig at work? Where do you work? Heaven!?!


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Its a great card, people have to remember that these cards are made for gaming not mining, just so happens AMD is better at mining right now. I would still take nvidia for gaming especially 780ti or even a 780.


Till the fat lady sings.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Till the fat lady sings.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> they arent recycled into circulation when people sell them?
> 
> I hope we can all stick together like this thread has if we do change to a different coin.
> 
> What the heck are you doing woth a 7xtitan rig at work? Where do you work? Heaven!?!


Yeah we tore though Maxcoins. People where like who has the super miner rigs? It was overclock.net


----------



## theilya

did he say he bought 200 BTC?

shiiiiiiit

i need to get a better job


----------



## lightsout

WHos mining these on AMD, shoot your bat file. Or any 270 owners care to share your bat files for cgminer?


----------



## fleetfeather

God it's bloody annoying when windows updates decides it wants to restart your PC...

Just lost about 14 hours of mining


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> God it's bloody annoying when windows updates decides it wants to restart your PC...
> 
> Just lost about 14 hours of mining


turn it off


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> God it's bloody annoying when windows updates decides it wants to restart your PC...
> 
> Just lost about 14 hours of mining


get team viewer on your phone


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WHos mining these on AMD, shoot your bat file. Or any 270 owners care to share your bat files for cgminer?


I use clpts2.2


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WHos mining these on AMD, shoot your bat file. Or any 270 owners care to share your bat files for cgminer?
> 
> 
> 
> I use clpts2.2
Click to expand...

I am using that for pts right now but theres a ton of other stuff to mine now on amd. Can't get cgminer running very good. Doesn't seem to like my .conf but its copied exactly from others who say it works fine.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I am using that for pts right now but theres a ton of other stuff to mine now on amd. Can't get cgminer running very good. Doesn't seem to like my .conf but its copied exactly from others who say it works fine.


Hmm can you use cgminer for PTS? If so, I'll test it!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Guys, if I had 1 hundred grand to blow on coins would I really be using a 3770k and single gtx 670?












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> "BitShares PTS (a.k.a "proto-shares") is a digital currency just like Bitcoin. The difference is that PTS is backed by something of more tangible value - the future potential of an entire new industry of Decentralized Autonomous Companies (DACs), The PTS Social Consensus simply states that holders of PTS will give preference to DACs that initialize their internal money supplies proportionally to the current distribution of the PTS currency. Savvy DAC developers do this to gain the rapid support of PTS holders who represent the overwhelming majority of knowledgable early adopters of DAC-backed currencies. It is thus a more targeted give-away than the typical mining-based lottery system used by most crypto-currencies. It targets established early adopters who can help get the new DAC adopted quickly."
> 
> More info here:
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=5.0
> 
> and here:
> http://invictus-innovations.com/social-consensus/


Thanks for the links. Wonder what the future has in store for PTS and the likes of us Nvidia miners..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> i think we need to find another coin to mine soon... as 73.63% of 2.016M PTS are already mined..


Doge? Think we can do that on Nvidia. Honestly with PTS though I haven't bothered looking at other coins to mine, but it's probably best to.

Anyone using Ubuntu with a 280X? I flail at installing AMD drivers so I can't see how much mine would of made.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I am using that for pts right now but theres a ton of other stuff to mine now on amd. Can't get cgminer running very good. Doesn't seem to like my .conf but its copied exactly from others who say it works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm can you use cgminer for PTS? If so, I'll test it!
Click to expand...

I don't think so, not sure, just going to run pts for now. Do you notice if you stop the amd pts miner you have to reboot the pc to get the max cpm again? It drops by almost 1000 for me if I close the miner at all.


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I don't think so, not sure, just going to run pts for now. Do you notice if you stop the amd pts miner you have to reboot the pc to get the max cpm again? It drops by almost 1000 for me if I close the miner at all.


never happened to me, until I changed one gpu.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I don't think so, not sure, just going to run pts for now. Do you notice if you stop the amd pts miner you have to reboot the pc to get the max cpm again? It drops by almost 1000 for me if I close the miner at all.


I sure did notice that.. It's very hard to test overclocks and have to restart each time I change that or a setting in the miner .bat
I thought it was just me.







The people doing multiple threads, should try a restart before thy decide it doesn't work. I'll do this tomorrow. I noticed when I was testing that it stayed at 1455mb memory dedicated and 51mb dynamic for one thread on my 270x.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I don't think so, not sure, just going to run pts for now. Do you notice if you stop the amd pts miner you have to reboot the pc to get the max cpm again? It drops by almost 1000 for me if I close the miner at all.
> 
> 
> 
> never happened to me, until I changed one gpu.
Click to expand...

What do you mean changed it?


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on this card?
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/radeon-r9-270x-2gb-ddr5-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card/2091002.p?id=1219068840893&skuId=2091002&st=270x&cp=1&lp=1
> 
> I figure I can get it for 264.99 after tax, and my best buy says they have them in stock. Assuming that's true, I can return it if it sucks.


Those are actually the cards I'm using....


























Risers were supposed to be here today according to the USPS site....oh well. Mobo and CPU will be here tomorrow, so hopefully the risers get dropped off too.


----------



## dolcolax

I had one 280x in one of my computers, it had artifacts so I had to replace it. I put a 7950 in it instead, and now when I close the miner the cpm drops by 1000 like what you said.


----------



## lightsout

I see. I just need to stop playing and let them mine. Losing money with all this messing about.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WHos mining these on AMD, shoot your bat file. Or any 270 owners care to share your bat files for cgminer?


Try this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1454426/r9-270-underrated-the-holy-grail-of-mining-rigs-2-important-metrics/0_100#post_21553238


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whos mining these on AMD, shoot your bat file. Or any 270 owners care to share your bat files for cgminer?
> 
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1454426/r9-270-underrated-the-holy-grail-of-mining-rigs-2-important-metrics/0_100#post_21553238
Click to expand...

I did and it gave me some error that Thread Concurrency was not recognized. I don't know if that number is a multiple of something or do people put whatever. Because I see the same numbers for this gpu. Still digging.

EDIT*** Yes it is better info here.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1461916/tutorial-ultimate-guide-to-tweaking-amd-cgminer-3-7-2-kalroth-edition-sgminer-instructions-included-aswell-get-the-most-hash-out-of-your-gpu


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> I had one 280x in one of my computers, it had artifacts so I had to replace it. I put a 7950 in it instead, and now when I close the miner the cpm drops by 1000 like what you said.


I get artifacts and lag when I mine, but none at all when I test metro2033 benchmark. Even at stock it has artifacts mining. I do 5 runs of the metro2033 benchmark (5 mins)
Is this just an AMD thing or is something wrong?

See here's some right now, they stay like this until I quit mining or I move the window/open another/tab ETC..


gonna go back to stock +40 memory and try again. If it isn't an AMD thing, I think my memory is too high and ill stock at stock again tomorrow.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> I had one 280x in one of my computers, it had artifacts so I had to replace it. I put a 7950 in it instead, and now when I close the miner the cpm drops by 1000 like what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> I get artifacts and lag when I mine, but none at all when I test metro2033 benchmark. Even at stock it has artifacts mining. I do 5 runs of the metro2033 benchmark (5 mins)
> Is this just an AMD thing or is something wrong?
> 
> See here's some right now, they stay like this until I quit mining or I move the window/open another/tab ETC..
Click to expand...

Its just lag, you didn't get that on the 770? I did on the 780 when it was being taxed mining. If you move the window and it goes away your fine.


----------



## Shogon

Disabling Aero and going to windows classic helped me remove those vanishing textures.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Its just lag, you didn't get that on the 770? I did on the 780 when it was being taxed mining. If you move the window and it goes away your fine.


Nope, just lag
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Disabling Aero and going to windows classic helped me remove those vanishing textures.


Yeah I have aero on. Ok good I'll keep my clocks the same and disable aero, see what happens. Thank you


----------



## Outlawed

This might be a universal issue for the AMD PTS miner but in linux whenever I drop connection it seems to terminate the miner instead of trying to actually reconnect.

I come back and see that it's sitting at the main terminal prompt after printing "reconnecting in 45 seconds" only one time.

This is going to become a real problem since ypool seems to have a hiccup at least once a day.


----------



## Caldeio

Turning aero off helped with the artifacts!







I'm going to being switching to linux on this miner soon enough. Gotta wait until my main pc is up, so next week sometime I hope.


----------



## lightsout

Thats a bummer.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats a bummer.


What?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats a bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

Oops was responding to outlawed.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Turning aero off helped with the artifacts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to being switching to linux on this miner soon enough. Gotta wait until my main pc is up, so next week sometime I hope.


Awesome!


----------



## Caldeio

Gained 20 c/m or so turning off aero too. I'm so looking forward to linux and the extra c/ms.


----------



## Shogon

You'll probably have better luck with Linux then me lol. I can't seem to understand the darn thing.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> You'll probably have better luck with Linux then me lol. I can't seem to understand the darn thing.


I used it a few times when I was younger. I'd mess up my windows, boot up linux and then get whatever files I could backed up. Make windows cd and install.
Sudo SU!

It is wayy different than windows, you have more control, but it's also harder to control I think. I never could play games on linux either so I never installed it permanently. Even with WINE, it lagged bad or didn't work. For mining, I'm sure I can figure it out though


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> You'll probably have better luck with Linux then me lol. I can't seem to understand the darn thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I used it a few times when I was younger. I'd mess up my windows, boot up linux and then get whatever files I could backed up. Make windows cd and install.
> Sudo SU!
> 
> It is wayy different than windows, you have more control, but it's also harder to control I think. I never could play games on linux either so I never installed it permanently. Even with WINE, it lagged bad or didn't work. For mining, I'm sure I can figure it out though
Click to expand...

If you do it post your results, I thought someone said it only got big gains with the gpus that can do the multi thread thing. Idk, when I get my full time miner up I'll probably give it a go. At least a dual boot to try it out.


----------



## derpa

I know earlier someone was asking about dual threading an NV card, and general consensus was no go.....SOOOO...I decided to take some measurements using two instances. I am getting about a 500 cpm increase over a single thread. The memory usage on the card only goes up about 200MB, and my temps only increased about 1C. So, in the end, well worth it for me.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> I know earlier someone was asking about dual threading an NV card, and general consensus was no go.....SOOOO...I decided to take some measurements using two instances. I am getting about a 500 cpm increase over a single thread. The memory usage on the card only goes up about 200MB, and my temps only increased about 1C. So, in the end, well worth it for me.


Wow thats good for a 680, notice your card has 4gb. How long has that been going? I think it was mentioned at first it looked good but after a while it averaged out to the usual cpm.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow thats good for a 680, notice your card has 4gb. How long has that been going? I think it was mentioned at first it looked good but after a while it averaged out to the usual cpm.


As of the screen shot, about 30 minutes. It is fluctuating slightly, so I'll report back in about an hour to see where it levels off


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow thats good for a 680, notice your card has 4gb. How long has that been going? I think it was mentioned at first it looked good but after a while it averaged out to the usual cpm.
> 
> 
> 
> As of the screen shot, about 30 minutes. It is fluctuating slightly, so I'll report back in about an hour to see where it levels off
Click to expand...

Yes please do.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> As of the screen shot, about 30 minutes. It is fluctuating slightly, so I'll report back in about an hour to see where it levels off


My gtx770 has 4gb too, I get about 1550 stock. Two threads would be nice!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> turn it off


Mmmm there really needs to just be a setting that says "when system is under load, don't restart".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> get team viewer on your phone


I have it. It's how I restarted the mining clients. But I don't check my PC every day when I'm on holidays.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> As of the screen shot, about 30 minutes. It is fluctuating slightly, so I'll report back in about an hour to see where it levels off


So after an hour, I'm at ~1811. Still a nice increase from a single instance of the miner. I'm going to let it run like this overnight and check again in the morning.


----------



## Caldeio

Dang guys, bitcoins keep going down and down








Now would sure be a good time to buy though.


----------



## Aselert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> I know earlier someone was asking about dual threading an NV card, and general consensus was no go.....SOOOO...I decided to take some measurements using two instances. I am getting about a 500 cpm increase over a single thread. The memory usage on the card only goes up about 200MB, and my temps only increased about 1C. So, in the end, well worth it for me.


Ohohoh! Very interesting! CUDA is back! Even if the gain isn't so crazy. Thank you derpa!


----------



## Aselert

http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/digital-living/30015749/bitcoin-cyberattack-a-big-warning-to-users

Ouch!


----------



## Shogon

Soon as this DDOS thing is over I bet the value will go up. Just have to wait it out.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> did he say he bought 200 BTC?
> 
> shiiiiiiit
> 
> i need to get a better job


No, I was joking but if I had had bought those 200 BTC yesterday the price was $575. Now its $612. Profit? Would have been $7400 in about 8 hours...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> As of the screen shot, about 30 minutes. It is fluctuating slightly, so I'll report back in about an hour to see where it levels off


What did your bat file look like to do this?

I'll try in my 780.

I don't think my 2gb 670 would work


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What did your bat file look like to do this?
> 
> I'll try in my 780.
> 
> I don't think my 2gb 670 would work


I'd suggest you revert to scrypt jane mining or maxcoin...at least with nvidia. You can make more $/watt with say yacoin, ultracoin, microcoin or maxcoin right now. With AMD, maxcoin > pts me thinks.


----------



## Alatar

280X now mining here as well:







Cheap 280X too, less than $300.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> No, I was joking but if I had had bought those 200 BTC yesterday the price was $575. Now its $612. Profit? Would have been $7400 in about 8 hours...


Well if you had bought maxcoins for those 200BTC yesterday at 0.0010 and sold at 0.0070 those 200 btc would be.

200 * 575 = 115 000 dollar investment

200 / 0.001 = 200 000 MAX
200 000 * 0.007 = 1400 BTC

1400 * 612 -> 856 800 dollar payout

741 800 dollar winnings on a 115 000 investment. 745% increase.

Duh, winning.


----------



## Athon

Hey guys I just started my first mining attempt using my HD7950 @1100/1450MHz and I got a few questions:

Is it still a good idea to mine protoshares?
is it still profitable using just a single hd7950 or will the power consumption costs eat up my earnings?
How do I optimize my HD7950 for mining?
What's the best driver for mining? Currently I'm using 14.1 Beta


----------



## Sozin

Anyone else experiencing coil whine while mining? Card temps and fan noise seem fine enough, but man is that noise irritating.


----------



## Athon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athon*
> 
> Hey guys I just started my first mining attempt using my HD7950 @1100/1450MHz and I got a few questions:
> 
> Is it still a good idea to mine protoshares?
> is it still profitable using just a single hd7950 or will the power consumption costs eat up my earnings?
> How do I optimize my HD7950 for mining?
> What's the best driver for mining? Currently I'm using 14.1 Beta


Edit: Also I'm getting artifacts while mining, no matter if I overclock the GPU or use stock speed. Even though my overclock was stable before I started mining.

And my GPU is not having constant 100% activity, it's jumping between 75% and 99%, most of the time being somewhere around 85%.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I like that the price is cheaper after tax than the msi 270x 2gb, I can get it immediately and return it immediately if it doesn't work, and the warranty is lifetime (I believe)


IMO Microcenter has been the least troublesome place ever when it comes to returns. How does Best Buy compare?


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athon*
> 
> Edit: Also I'm getting artifacts while mining, no matter if I overclock the GPU or use stock speed. Even though my overclock was stable before I started mining.
> 
> And my GPU is not having constant 100% activity, it's jumping between 75% and 99%, most of the time being somewhere around 85%.


does your artifacts only happen while mining? the same thing happened to me before, but it also happened while im just in windows browsing, or while playing bf3, in my case, it was a defective card. at least thats my conclusion.


----------



## Athon

The artifacts only happen while mining. I can crank the clocks up even more and play battlefield 4 for a few hours without experiencing artifacts.

Edit: I just did some calculations with ~2300 CPM I can nearly achieve 1 PTS per day. Now I found out that 1 PTS is worth ~ $10... how's that supposed to be profitable?


----------



## naws45

thought you guys may find this interesting

zotac gtx 680 4gb



4 threads uses almost all 4 gig of memory. only just started it so will report results in an hour or so.

Sorry seems the image is a bit crap.

current values
1st thread collisions/min 1379
2nd thread c/m 564
3rd thread c/m 410
4th thread c/m 366.750

EDIT

don't think i need to wait an hour results have lowered



1st thread 491
rounds per second 1.7
2nd thread 389
rounds per second 1.7
3rd thread 335
rounds per second 1.5
4th thread 351
rounds per second 1.6

totals
cpm 1566
rounds per second 6.5

results from a single miner
cpm 1320
rounds per second 6..3

slight gains but nothing amazing.

had to reopen the miner but the results after 10 minutes all lowered

1st thread


----------



## Aselert

Exactly the same for me, I've opened until 5 instances/threads on my GTX 580 3Gb, but at the end (from to 2 to 5 instances), the gain is roughly nothing, or just 5-10% increasing compared to 1 instance.


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athon*
> 
> The artifacts only happen while mining. I can crank the clocks up even more and play battlefield 4 for a few hours without experiencing artifacts.
> 
> Edit: I just did some calculations with ~2300 CPM I can nearly achieve 1 PTS per day. Now I found out that 1 PTS is worth ~ $10... how's that supposed to be profitable?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 1600-1700


even when running 2 threads? cause my 7950 went from 2100 to 2800 runing 2 threads

i got the same issue with the beta drivers i reverted to 13.12 and the artifacting went away

with my 7950 at 1050/1575 with 2 threads i get 3050 cpm

and ten bux a day usin only like 1 usd aday for power is very profitable in my mind (10.1cents per k/hr)


----------



## stren

Getting 13.1K on the 7990s and a paltry 2.8K on the 290:



Making a pts coin every 4 hours-ish I think for 1150W of power. I'd do better by installing linux but I'm moving house tomorrow so I just don't have time. Shouldn't even be posting this lol. Back to work!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKENBAKEN*
> 
> even when running 2 threads? cause my 7950 went from 2100 to 2800 runing 2 threads
> 
> i got the same issue with the beta drivers i reverted to 13.12 and the artifacting went away
> 
> with my 7950 at 1050/1575 with 2 threads i get 3050 cpm.
> 
> and ten bux a day usin only like 1 usd aday for power is very profitable in my mind (10.1cents per k/hr)


Yeah don't use the 14.1 drivers for sure, so many problems with those. And yes profit is about $$ leftover after power costs, and really about profit to power ratio if you ask me and your return on your hardware investment. With the way card prices are going and the uncertainty of the coin market it's hard to know what the right decision is as to whether to buy more cards or not







Obv the demand says a lot of people think it's a good idea, but I'm more conservative than most, and even sinking this much money in was only because I got a decent price.


----------



## Athon

And what about huge investments? Let's say I have spare $25.000, would I want to invest it all into mining rigs?
Or let's put it that way: What investment must be done to securely achieve at least $3000/month profit?


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athon*
> 
> And what about huge investments? Let's say I have spare $25.000, would I want to invest it all into mining rigs?
> Or let's put it that way: What investment must be done to securely achieve at least $3000/month profit?


Well, seeing as ~$3k/month profit is somewhere between 32K and 35K CPM, quite a bit....


----------



## Alatar

10 280Xs ought to do it.

So 2x mobo + 2x CPU +10x pci-e extender +10x R9 280X

Depending on where you live that should be doable for around 5 grand.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Getting 13.1K on the 7990s and a paltry 2.8K on the 290:
> 
> 
> 
> Making a pts coin every 4 hours-ish I think for 1150W of power. I'd do better by installing linux but I'm moving house tomorrow so I just don't have time. Shouldn't even be posting this lol. Back to work!
> Yeah don't use the 14.1 drivers for sure, so many problems with those. And yes profit is about $$ leftover after power costs, and really about profit to power ratio if you ask me and your return on your hardware investment. With the way card prices are going and the uncertainty of the coin market it's hard to know what the right decision is as to whether to buy more cards or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obv the demand says a lot of people think it's a good idea, but I'm more conservative than most, and even sinking this much money in was only because I got a decent price.


Is that case the same one in your sig? Case labs?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athon*
> 
> And what about huge investments? Let's say I have spare $25.000, would I want to invest it all into mining rigs?
> Or let's put it that way: What investment must be done to securely achieve at least $3000/month profit?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Well, seeing as ~$3k/month profit is somewhere between 32K and 35K CPM, quite a bit....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 10 280Xs ought to do it.
> 
> So 2x mobo + 2x CPU +10x pci-e extender +10x R9 280X
> 
> Depending on where you live that should be doable for around 5 grand.


But bear in mind this all assumes that the PTS and BTC markets remain as is. You might get 3k a month for the next few days but what about next week. Coins don't generate this revenue long term. Maybe it will last a few days or a week or two. Then maybe a different coin will come out and you can make money (more or less maybe) on that. Maybe things generally tank though and all you can do is mine LTC for much much less. It's a gamble that has payed off for the last few months and who knows how long it will continue. Personally I believe this is all a bubble, but if I can ride a bubble long enough and get out ahead, then I'm happy









Bear in mind that if things do tank big time the resale value of the amd gpus is going to drop horrifically.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Is that case the same one in your sig? Case labs?


Yeah TX10-D. It can fit two HPTX boards in one case









If things go well and I make enough money I'm looking to go quad 7990s in that side and 5x290s in the other. We'll see though, it's early days for me.


----------



## Athon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 10 280Xs ought to do it.
> 
> So 2x mobo + 2x CPU +10x pci-e extender +10x R9 280X
> 
> Depending on where you live that should be doable for around 5 grand.


Wow are you sure about that? So after 2 months I should have the costs back in plus a surplus of $1000 and will earn $3000 every following month?

So let's say I buy 20x mobo + 20x CPU + 100x pcie-extender + 100x r9 280x for about $50.000 and I will earn $30.000 per month? So.... what are the cons of spending $50.000 for a mining solution? Any reason not to do it?

Edit: Of course the coinvalue varies and is insecure, but only the first 2 months are critical to get the investment back in so the risk probably is not that high?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athon*
> 
> Wow are you sure about that? So after 2 months I should have the costs back in plus a surplus of $1000 and will earn $3000 every following month?
> 
> So let's say I buy 20x mobo + 20x CPU + 100x pcie-extender + 100x r9 280x for about $50.000 and I will earn $30.000 per month? So.... what are the cons of spending $50.000 for a mining solution? Any reason not to do it?


PTS was at $15 last week. Next week could be $5

Real time trading for PTS: https://coinplorer.com/PTS


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah TX10-D. It can fit two HPTX boards in one case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If things go well and I make enough money I'm looking to go quad 7990s in that side and 5x290s in the other. We'll see though, it's early days for me.


Man that is a sweet case. I may have to get that once more $$$ comes in.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athon*
> 
> Wow are you sure about that? So after 2 months I should have the costs back in plus a surplus of $1000 and will earn $3000 every following month?
> 
> So let's say I buy 20x mobo + 20x CPU + 100x pcie-extender + 100x r9 280x for about $50.000 and I will earn $30.000 per month? So.... what are the cons of spending $50.000 for a mining solution? Any reason not to do it?
> 
> Edit: Of course the coinvalue varies and is insecure, but only the first 2 months are critical to get the investment back in so the risk probably is not that high?


This is like the stock market, it can crash tomorrow. Bitcoins last night fell from 650$ to 450 dollars and back again overnight. I've seen from 850 to 100$ crash. If your rich then I'd say sure go ahead. But i'm assuming your an average joe/jane like the rest of us, take it easy.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> IMO Microcenter has been the least troublesome place ever when it comes to returns. How does Best Buy compare?


If this card sucks, I'll let you know. It doesnt look like there is a restocking fee, but I only have 15 days to return, which should be fine. Best Buy is 5 minutes from my house, where Microcenter is 3 hours. If I could snag some 280Xs at MSRP, I'd drive over there, but something tells me that is about as likely as walking into a store and purchasing a Wii circa 2007.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> PTS was at $15 last week. Next week could be $5
> 
> Real time trading for PTS: https://coinplorer.com/PTS


PTS's value is pretty stable from what I have seen, its BTC that is becoming worth less.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> If this card sucks, I'll let you know. It doesnt look like there is a restocking fee, but I only have 15 days to return, which should be fine. Best Buy is 5 minutes from my house, where Microcenter is 3 hours. If I could snag some 280Xs at MSRP, I'd drive over there, but something tells me that is about as likely as walking into a store and purchasing a Wii circa 2007.


Even if you called ahead and they held it for you. Thats 3 hours of gas added onto the price. (150 miles one way?) For me that's 35-45 bucks round trip (I have a Mazda b2500 mini-truck)

^guessing


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Man that is a sweet case. I may have to get that once more $$$ comes in.


Yeah but not cheap, and there are advantages to having open racks and riser cables although it's uglier that way. There's also advantages to having individual cases so that it's easier to work on one rig individually.

The TX10-D I think is $860 without accessories such as rad mounts, but you could fit all those GPUs in there and run 4x480s and 4x360s and 4 PSUs comfortably.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> This is like the stock market, it can crash tomorrow. Bitcoins last night fell from 650$ to 450 dollars and back again overnight. I've seen from 850 to 100$ crash. If your rich then I'd say sure go ahead. But i'm assuming your an average joe/jane like the rest of us, take it easy.


Personally im scaling it gradually as gains are realized. Plus i dont have the $$ to do a mass buy.

Phase one: 4x280x's to install in both rigs, 3 in one and 1 in the other. Get the main rig up immediately to generate $$. Use the other to configure/learn Ubuntu properly.
Phase two: Once returns have been realized purchase large Case Labs case like *stren* has put all four cards in.
Phase three: Add cards
Phase four: Repeat Phase two and so on....


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 280X now mining here as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap 280X too, less than $300.


Where did you get this? Share the wealth!


----------



## Athon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> This is like the stock market, it can crash tomorrow. Bitcoins last night fell from 650$ to 450 dollars and back again overnight. I've seen from 850 to 100$ crash. If your rich then I'd say sure go ahead. But i'm assuming your an average joe/jane like the rest of us, take it easy.


Let's assume I am a lucky guy and somehow earned enough to have a spare $50.000 which I am willing to invest. Could you imagine anything with a better risk/reward ratio than building a mega mining rig?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Is the premium for the 290X over the 290 worth it? Or are their mining performances essentially the same?

Just picked up a 280x at microcenter on clearance for $300


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athon*
> 
> Wow are you sure about that? So after 2 months I should have the costs back in plus a surplus of $1000 and will earn $3000 every following month?
> 
> So let's say I buy 20x mobo + 20x CPU + 100x pcie-extender + 100x r9 280x for about $50.000 and I will earn $30.000 per month? So.... what are the cons of spending $50.000 for a mining solution? Any reason not to do it?
> 
> Edit: Of course the coinvalue varies and is insecure, but only the first 2 months are critical to get the investment back in so the risk probably is not that high?


In theory yes it's that simple.

However;

-the values of BTC and PTS fluctuate like crazy
-the difficulty might jump up
-you need to factor in power costs
-Setting up the rigs will take time

etc. etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Where did you get this? Share the wealth!


Local deals, it was that much brand new on a local auction site. Probably not much use to you guys unless you live here.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athon*
> 
> Let's assume I am a lucky guy and somehow earned enough to have a spare $50.000 which I am willing to invest. Could you imagine anything with a better risk/reward ratio than building a mega mining rig?


I am assuming you mean $50,000 USD, not $50. Personally, I think spending 50K to earn money in a volatile market is something I would only do if I were rich and had nothing better to do. If you are in the US, I'd put that money into something with a proven track record like mutual funds. Something tells me from the wording of your question that its all hypothetical though, because most people dont have "a spare 50K", and those who do don't likely go to internet forums to ask how to spend it.


----------



## lightsout

HAving some issues with clpts. Was getting 2900 cpm when I went to bed, woke up and it was at 2200. Took the kids to school came back it was at 1200. GPU usage on both cards sitting around 50%?

Wth, not cool. I guess I will try to lower my OC which isn't very high but we'll see. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> HAving some issues with clpts. Was getting 2900 cpm when I went to bed, woke up and it was at 2200. Took the kids to school came back it was at 1200. GPU usage on both cards sitting around 50%?
> 
> Wth, not cool. I guess I will try to lower my OC which isn't very high but we'll see. Anyone have any ideas?


I had issues with mining MAX last week where my GPU was at 50%, but as soon as I launched Firefox, it spiked to 100%. If I left my PC alone, even with Firefox open, it would drop back down to 50%. Crazy I tell ya!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> HAving some issues with clpts. Was getting 2900 cpm when I went to bed, woke up and it was at 2200. Took the kids to school came back it was at 1200. GPU usage on both cards sitting around 50%?
> 
> Wth, not cool. I guess I will try to lower my OC which isn't very high but we'll see. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> I had issues with mining MAX last week where my GPU was at 50%, but as soon as I launched Firefox, it spiked to 100%. If I left my PC alone, even with Firefox open, it would drop back down to 50%. Crazy I tell ya!
Click to expand...

Man thats annoying. I should have mined a coin last night, hopefully I can get it sorted.


----------



## navynuke499

I must say im quite impressed by these 780s. i just upgraded from a 670 FTW and the 780s blow that thing out of the water.


----------



## Outcasst

Payeer have ceased trading in bitcoin all together now, avoid them at all costs. Joke of a company. Tried withdrawing it to VISA card (only option that would work) which didn't work. After I complained they removed bitcoin completley from their site and my coins are stuck there with no way to trade them or withdraw them.

Pissed me off.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> IMO Microcenter has been the least troublesome place ever when it comes to returns. How does Best Buy compare?


BB has a 15 day return policy with pretty much no questions asked.

Aka if you wanted to get shiesty wtih it you could go buy a card from BB, mine for 15 days, then return for your full refund.

Is this working the system? You bet. Pretty sure it's against their TOS somewhere too.
Would I suggest doing it? *Not at all.* Don't be that douche

Simply using it as an example on how easy the return process is with BB.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> BB has a 15 day return policy with pretty much no questions asked.
> 
> Aka if you wanted to get shiesty wtih it you could go buy a card from BB, mine for 15 days, then return for your full refund. You could indefinitely do this too I believe.
> 
> Is this working the system? You bet. Pretty sure it's against the TOS somewhere too.
> Would I suggest doing it? *Not at all.*
> 
> Simply using it as an example on how easy the return process is with BB.


I only plan to return this card if it doesn't work properly or overheats. I can't imagine 15 days of mining is going to make the purchase and return worth while.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I only plan to return this card if it doesn't work properly or overheats. I can't imagine 15 days of mining is going to make the purchase and return worth while.


on one card? Maybe not. on multiple cards









But actually I'm in luck, microcenter had $300 280X on clearance!!!!

*question*

Is the price premium for the 290*X* worth it over the 290? Strictly mining wise.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I only plan to return this card if it doesn't work properly or overheats. I can't imagine 15 days of mining is going to make the purchase and return worth while.


It probably would. But its douchy as heck.

In sweden our prices are higher but I sort of get dumbstruck of how bad terms you guys are getting seeing as competition between e-tailers should be so high.

komplett.se has a "buy now pay in 3 months" completely interest free payment, 30 days return no questions asked, and their support is amazing. Get a broken RAM stick in a 4-pack? No probs, theyll send you a new one without you sending the old one back. Theyll give tips etc too.

inet.se always sends a bar of candy hidden in your box when they ship you items etc.

Jesus guys... candy. :|


----------



## srkpvn

Please help me out... I'm newbie my monitor its not displaying... now only i set the rig with R9 280X


----------



## lacrossewacker

I'm trying to run the GPU miner on a server 2008 R2 machine.

Why am I getting this?


----------



## Outlawed

Anyone have an idea on how long it takes for coinbase to transfer $ into your bank account once everything is verified?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Anyone have an idea on how long it takes for coinbase to transfer $ into your bank account once everything is verified?


Approx 3 days.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Anyone have an idea on how long it takes for coinbase to transfer $ into your bank account once everything is verified?


Yes 3 days they say. hopefully my new account will be verified tomorrow and I can start the transfer process again. BTC went up, so I hope when I lock in my price, I at least get what I started with last week.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Approx 3 days.


Damn, that's what I figured but they advertised themselves specifically as having U.S. bank integration so I hoped it was better.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Damn, that's what I figured but they advertised themselves specifically as having U.S. bank integration so I hoped it was better.


Make sure your bank account accept ACH transfers btw or it won't go though. Should be most places.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'm trying to run the GPU miner on a server 2008 R2 machine.
> 
> Why am I getting this?


Install VNC and connect, RDP doesn't run 3d applications, only a 2d enviroment. (teamviewer works too, and runs on anything...via port 80)


----------



## theilya

ypool down again?

******* DDOSers


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> ypool down again?
> 
> ******* DDOSers


Yep. :\ Why can't we all just mine in peace


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> ypool down again?
> 
> ******* DDOSers


Yeap they put up riecoin, and its down!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Install VNC and connect, RDP doesn't run 3d applications, only a 2d enviroment.


but it's not a VM...

I have some running in HyperV, but I'm trying to run the miner on the local box.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Make sure your bank account accept ACH transfers btw or it won't go though. Should be most places.


Not 100% but since they recognized that my account was with wells fargo automatically and then allowed me to proceed, I'm going to guess they do.


----------



## Alatar

Will the workers auto connect again or do we have to restart them to reconnect?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Not 100% but since they recognized that my account was with wells fargo automatically and then allowed me to proceed, I'm going to guess they do.


Looks like a good sign to me. They do accept ACH transfer, there the #1 in it, according to Google.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Will the workers auto connect again or do we have to restart them to reconnect?


Mine are attempting to connect. If this is like Maxcoin DDOS, they'll pull riecoin.
I have no idea why someone would do this? Unless there doing it too tap in to these lost shares?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Will the workers auto connect again or do we have to restart them to reconnect?


From my experience, they'll reconnect.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Will the workers auto connect again or do we have to restart them to reconnect?


Doesn't seem so on open CL PTS for AMD. My money makers are offline and I'm at work,


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Doesn't seem so on open CL PTS for AMD. My money makers are offline and I'm at work,


DDOS is still going on, ypool is still down


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Doesn't seem so on open CL PTS for AMD. My money makers are offline and I'm at work,


oh really? Sorry Alater for my misguided statement. I'm just basing my experience on the PtsGPUz miners and the CPU miners.

I'll have a 280X running later tonight! (if i get a break from V-day)


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> DDOS is still going on, ypool is still down


Theyre up, they just need time to fix their pools.

Ah, there it is


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Theyre up, they just need time to fix their pools.
> 
> Ah, there it is


Yes im connected again


----------



## Crizume

For those wondering about withdrawals I tried the btc2money website last night with a descent amount and everything went smooth. After couple hours money was in paypal account.Recouped my 2 270's and 270x cost in less than a week with some maxcoin solo mining luck.

Anything from here on in I can play on the market (n prolly lose).


----------



## fleetfeather

They're doing it because the riecoin pool and miner are probably 10x more efficient than mining solo, and the RIC price is huuuuuuuge atm.

Ddos while everyone dumps I think


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> They're doing it because the riecoin pool and miner are probably 10x more efficient than mining solo, and the RIC price is huuuuuuuge atm.
> 
> Ddos while everyone dumps I think


Where do you trade RIECOIN? Are there GPU miners yet?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Geting a "cuda get device count failed" on my crappy quadro k600. Going to try to install the Geforce driver; maybe that'll help.

EDIT: Geforce driver helped. Getting a whopping 115 CPM on it


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> For those wondering about withdrawals I tried the btc2money website last night with a descent amount and everything went smooth. After couple hours money was in paypal account.Recouped my 2 270's and 270x cost in less than a week with some maxcoin solo mining luck.
> 
> Anything from here on in I can play on the market (n prolly lose).


how much overhead was there in service fees? I've never used paypal before so i'm not familiar with their transaction fees.


----------



## Crizume

No paypal fee and they charge a flat rate that was actually the lowest from anyone ive seen. At the bottom of the page click the fees dont remember off the top of my head.

If you are going to use them dont forget about about the .01 btc fee when inputting what you are depositing. After the home page and inputting your email and btc transfer amount it takes u directly to the deposit address and from then on its just waiting.

Edit: use promo on OP for an additional 5% on ur total. And fee is only $1 for up to 20 btc.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> how much overhead was there in service fees? I've never used paypal before so i'm not familiar with their transaction fees.


There is a $1 fee to withdraw money to paypal.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> They're doing it because the riecoin pool and miner are probably 10x more efficient than mining solo, and the RIC price is huuuuuuuge atm.
> 
> Ddos while everyone dumps I think


where is the price?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> sending pm now Probably better to make it public for anyone else that wants to know.
> 
> First off you're gonna want to download the amd overdrive for linux. Get that HERE.
> 
> Once it downloaded it should be in your downloads folder by default. In the meantime it will have a dependency it needs called libwxgtk2.8-0 so install that.
> 
> Open up terminal.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.8-0
> 
> Now you might get an error message here. If so use this code afterwards
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get install -f
> 
> Do NOT add the libwxgtk2.8-0 after the -f. Once you do that you should see that it's installed.
> 
> Now to actually install it, going off the file being located in your downloads directory...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd ~/Downloads/
> sudo dpkg -i amdoverdrivectrl_1.2.7_amd64.deb
> 
> (This code assumes you're using 1.2.7 version. Your best bet is to simply start typing it in and then hit tab for it to auto complete (you have to have enough of it typed out that it can't be the same as anything else in your downloads folder). Or you can right click on the file in the physical downloads folder and open the properties tab. Then copy and paste the file name from the text field into the appropriate part of the command in the terminal.)
> 
> At this point it should be installed. Just look through your programs and it should be there.


We seriously need a guide for this. Also, how do we install drivers efficiently? +1 BTW

Awesome!!!

On that note. Is there a guide to starting the miner in Linux?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Where do you trade RIECOIN? Are there GPU miners yet?


https://poloniex.com/exchange/btc_ric

No gpu miners are planned, pure cpu coin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> where is the price?


As above. To give you an idea, solo mining and finding a block rewards 50RIC. 50RIC is being valued at roughly half a BTC. Ill link a bit of a how-to guide from another OCN member once ypool comes back if you want


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> https://poloniex.com/exchange/btc_ric
> 
> No gpu miners are planned, pure cpu coin
> As above. To give you an idea, solo mining and finding a block rewards 50RIC. 50RIC is being valued at roughly half a BTC. Ill link a bit of a how-to guide from another OCN member once ypool comes back if you want


Its probably better to mine in a pool with a single 4770K than solo then, huh?


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> https://poloniex.com/exchange/btc_ric
> 
> No gpu miners are planned, pure cpu coin
> As above. To give you an idea, solo mining and finding a block rewards 50RIC. 50RIC is being valued at roughly half a BTC. Ill link a bit of a how-to guide from another OCN member once ypool comes back if you want


yea i got a block. we going for 0.2


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Its probably better to mine in a pool with a single 4770K than solo then, huh?


Correct. A few of us tried solo mining at launch. I think only 2 or 3 of us found a block. I didn't and I have a 4770k. Difficulty was extremely high due to the hype of this coin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> yea i got a block. we going for 0.2


Dayyuuuuum son.


----------



## theilya

ypool needs to confirm PTS faster.

I have like 2 unconfirmed now


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> ypool needs to confirm PTS faster.
> 
> I have like 2 unconfirmed now


maybe you shouldn't mine so fast!


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> ypool needs to confirm PTS faster.
> 
> I have like 2 unconfirmed now


How much do you have confirmed?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> yea i got a block. we going for 0.2


I have a bunch of peasant i5's mining for PTS's right now (about 10 or so + 3 i7's) Would I be better off switching those over to RIC? (potentially speaking)


----------



## Shogon

All of you guys doing Reicoin, I don't know if it is worth it. I may be wrong because this was said in the chat in ypool sometime yesterday, but "pttx" farmed most of the coins I think with his massive server of (a lot of cores..I'm not talking just 32 cores here..) and some optimized miner that gave 10x the speed others would get.

Besides that, how is everyone doing on the new coin in ypool? I'm still doing PTS, someone said DigiByte was an okay coin to mine on GPU wise.

Mmmm 91F in my room, with 35% humidity.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> All of you guys doing Reicoin, I don't know if it is worth it. I may be wrong because this was said in the chat in ypool sometime yesterday, but "pttx" farmed most of the coins I think with his massive server of (a lot of cores..I'm not talking just 32 cores here..) and some optimized miner that gave 10x the speed others would get.
> 
> Besides that, how is everyone doing on the new coin in ypool? I'm still doing PTS, someone said DigiByte was an okay coin to mine on GPU wise.
> 
> Mmmm 91F in my room, with 35% humidity.


4000 cores min
Its not even on any exchanges yet


----------



## drka0tic

4000 cores?







:

So why are so many people mining it?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 4000 cores min
> Its not even on any exchanges yet


I knew it was an absurd amount of cores...but my. 4000...with some nice miner








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> 4000 cores?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> So why are so many people mining it?


It may be worth a lot in the future..it's all in the air I think. Plus it's new!

I just think if this mining goes half well, maybe I'll invest into something on the CPU side. Or industrial air conditioning and a new circuit.


----------



## yanks8981

The new XFX 270X is getting 1600 CPM running at 1100/1500 and is pretty sweet. VRM temps show up in GPUZ and its fairly quiet. I think I may need to buy another one soon.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> *Just picked up a 280x at microcenter on clearance for $300*


I hate you, but in a good way


----------



## lacrossewacker

System 1: 3,300CPM 2x780's (stock gigabyte OC's)

System 2: 2,850CPM 1x280x (1150mhz/1600mhz)










A couple of my 280 shares are getting "invalid share: Reason: Share is outdated"

normal?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> System 1: 3,300CPM 2x780's (stock gigabyte OC's)
> 
> System 2: 2,850CPM 1x280x (1150mhz/1600mhz)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of my 280 shares are getting "invalid share: Reason: Share is outdated"
> 
> normal?


Have you been able to use 2 threads on your 280x using -t 0,0?

Share outdated thing is normal, that happens when someone found the block, yet you found a share for that block after it was already found. So that share doesn't count. After that I think something shows up on the command line saying " new block data aquired - xxxxxxx block) or something.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Have you been able to use 2 threads on your 280x using -t 0,0?
> 
> Share outdated thing is normal, that happens when someone found the block, yet you found a share for that block after it was already found. So that share doesn't count. After that I think something shows up on the command line saying " new block data aquired - xxxxxxx block) or something.


I'll try now. Needed a second to find a sweet spot for OC/stability.

EDIT: Like so...?
clpts_x86-64.exe -u lacrossewacker.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0,0
pause

Seems slower for me, ~2,600 cpm


----------



## Ali Man

Anyone know the best price for buying a 280x? or would you recommend a 270 in its place?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Anyone know the best price for buying a 280x? or would you recommend a 270 in its place?


300-400 is pretty good. They're selling for $450-550 new at etrailers.....


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'll try now. Needed a second to find a sweet spot for OC/stability.
> 
> EDIT: Like so...?
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u lacrossewacker.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0,0
> pause
> 
> Seems slower for me, ~2,600 cpm


It was slower for me to by a lot.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'll try now. Needed a second to find a sweet spot for OC/stability.
> 
> EDIT: Like so...?
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u lacrossewacker.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0,0
> pause
> 
> Seems slower for me, ~2,600 cpm


Quote:


> clpts_x86-64.exe -u lacrossewacker.PTS_1 -p x -t 0,0 -a 1


I don't have pause in my bat file so that's weird some do. I really don't understand how some 280s can use 2 threads what way and see CPM improvements, yet others do not. What drivers are you using? Pretty sure I'm using the latest BETA from AMD.

Ali man it seems like as long as you stay away from online shops it will be cheaper. At Fry's they are $429.99, not exactly cheap, but vs. Newegg it is.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I don't have pause in my bat file so that's weird some do. I really don't understand how some 280s can use 2 threads what way and see CPM improvements, yet others do not. What drivers are you using? Pretty sure I'm using the latest BETA from AMD.
> 
> Ali man it seems like as long as you stay away from online shops it will be cheaper. At Fry's they are $429.99, not exactly cheap, but vs. Newegg it is.


Using the latest (non beta) drivers.

meh, that's okay. I just wanna make sure it gets through its first day without any hiccups. My two i7's will make up for the loss at roughly ~350-400 each.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Anyone know the best price for buying a 280x? or would you recommend a 270 in its place?


At this time if you can get it under $400 act fast as thats a great price (at least right now)

But really finding one under $450 out the door is getting rough. Thats what I would shoot for. But these days under $500 and your doing ok I guess, sadly.


----------



## 316320

Any word on how many cpm a 7950 is doing?


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Any word on how many cpm a 7950 is doing?


mine hits 3070 at 1100/1575 with two threads activated


----------



## Shogon

Basically when AMD launches the new r9 280 (re-branded 7950) buy it before they are $400+. Seems like they will do damn near the same amount of CPM as a 280X for cheaper. I make about 3250 at 1020\1500 on my MSI 280X. Memory overclocking hasn't been as beneficial for me as it has been for my CUDA miners. Core clocks do the magic for CL I think.


----------



## battleaxe

I'm getting this error in Ubuntu.

Anyone know why?

error in xptMiner/gpuhash.cpp, line 79: Method clCreateBuffer(...) for binned_data failed (errorcode -61)


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Basically when AMD launches the new r9 280 (re-branded 7950) buy it before they are $400+. Seems like they will do damn near the same amount of CPM as a 280X for cheaper. I make about 3250 at 1020\1500 on my MSI 280X. Memory overclocking hasn't been as beneficial for me as it has been for my CUDA miners. Core clocks do the magic for CL I think.


Are you running this card:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127759


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Are you running this card:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127759


Yup. That be it. I also have these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103239

I like the Diamonds more, you can adjust voltages.

Glad I can drive to Fry's, otherwise I wouldn't pay that much for those Diamonds I have.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Yup. That be it. I also have these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103239
> 
> I like the Diamonds more, you can adjust voltages.
> 
> Glad I can drive to Fry's, otherwise I wouldn't pay that much for those Diamonds I have.


those diamonds where for sale on diamonds website for 399$, just checked today and are sold out now.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Yup. That be it. I also have these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103239
> 
> I like the Diamonds more, you can adjust voltages.
> 
> Glad I can drive to Fry's, otherwise I wouldn't pay that much for those Diamonds I have.
> 
> 
> 
> those diamonds where for sale on diamonds website for 399$, just checked today and are sold out now.
Click to expand...

Basically as soon as its posted here its going to be gone.

Check this out guys, got my other two 270's in the mail, or wait what...?











I bought four from the so I guess its buy four get one free.







In the past I would have probably kept them without thinking twice, but I already contacted the seller. Maybe they won't care lol, yeah right.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Yup. That be it. I also have these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103239
> 
> I like the Diamonds more, you can adjust voltages.
> 
> Glad I can drive to Fry's, otherwise I wouldn't pay that much for those Diamonds I have.


How're the temps on the diamonds compared to the MSi?

And they do overclock more?


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 280X now mining here as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap 280X too, less than $300.


Alatar, how many CPM are you getting from that? I saw Powercolor from a store here.


----------



## kskwerl

so I just transferred a few PTS from BTer.com to Coinbase, how long until I see them in coinbase?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> so I just transferred a few PTS from BTer.com to Coinbase, how long until I see them in coinbase?


I actually asked this same question not even 6 hours ago here. The answer is apparently 2-3 days.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I actually asked this same question not even 6 hours ago here. The answer is apparently 2-3 days.


You mean 2-3 hours? I transfer from Bret to coin base every 3 days and it never takes more than couple hours


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> You mean 2-3 hours? I transfer from Bret to coin base every 3 days and it never takes more than couple hours


lets hope your right, 3 days would be a huge bummer


----------



## Sozin

ypool down for anyone else?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> lets hope your right, 3 days would be a huge bummer


Sorry, misread. Thought you were asking for coinbase to transfer into your bank account.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> ypool down for anyone else?


Yes.


----------



## fleetfeather

Not down for me, but missing roughly 40% of my cpm


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> How're the temps on the diamonds compared to the MSi?
> 
> And they do overclock more?


Temps on the MSI are lower, mainly because the Diamonds are stacked in the same bad case while the msi is in another. Performance wise though it isn't bad, 1020 Mhz would net me 3250 CPM. Voltage is not adjustable though, sort of a bummer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> ypool down for anyone else?


Here. Can't connect on my miners either









Guess this mean less power usage and heat lol.


----------



## Alatar

PCPer is saying that their R7 265 they got was just a R9 270 flashed to a 265. So once the 265s come out I think some people here might be interested in trying to flash them and unlock the shaders. Should be cheaper than the 270.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Sorry, misread. Thought you were asking for coinbase to transfer into your bank account.


It actually was more like 15 minutes


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> PCPer is saying that their R7 265 they got was just a R9 270 flashed to a 265. So once the 265s come out I think some people here might be interested in trying to flash them and unlock the shaders. Should be cheaper than the 270.


Whoa way cool. AMD coming out with some nice stuff soon. Wonder if there is any chance they are not gouged from day one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Sorry, misread. Thought you were asking for coinbase to transfer into your bank account.
> 
> 
> 
> It actually was more like 15 minutes
Click to expand...

Yeah its the to your bank account part that takes a few days.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm using 4 R7 240 2gb cards...214mh/s mining max, more profitable than PTS for sure.
I can do 1250cpm at 100w between all four cards









Guys, you should ALL seriously switch to ptsweb.beeeeer.org, ypool has more than 51% of the global pts hashrate and that's dangerous.

Plus if we all switch there beeeeer will get a lot better, we have a fair bit of CPM at OCN, don't you guys think?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Probably gonna pick up some r290's tomorrow from microcenter









I need a third rig! No room for my GPUs


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Probably gonna pick up some r290's tomorrow from microcenter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a third rig! No room for my GPUs


Lucky you can just walk in a store and buy amd cards lol, no chance here in SoCal. I guess you have to just stalk the stores they have to come in sometimes. Unless the employees are buying them up.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm using 4 R7 240 2gb cards...214mh/s mining max, more profitable than PTS for sure.
> I can do 1250cpm at 100w between all four cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, you should ALL seriously switch to ptsweb.beeeeer.org, ypool has more than 51% of the global pts hashrate and that's dangerous.
> 
> Plus if we all switch there beeeeer will get a lot better, we have a fair bit of CPM at OCN, don't you guys think?


im getting more CPM on ypool tho

why would people switch to beeerg?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lucky you can just walk in a store and buy amd cards lol, no chance here in SoCal. I guess you have to just stalk the stores they have to come in sometimes. Unless the employees are buying them up.


microcenter is essentially a brick and mortar newegg. It's a gift from God to those that live near one. They either have the best prices, otherwise they'll match them


----------



## Panther Al

Whats been up with ypool lately? Again I can't get my miner to connect.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Whats been up with ypool lately? Again I can't get my miner to connect.


yep, down again.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm using 4 R7 240 2gb cards...214mh/s mining max, more profitable than PTS for sure.
> I can do 1250cpm at 100w between all four cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, you should ALL seriously switch to ptsweb.beeeeer.org, ypool has more than 51% of the global pts hashrate and that's dangerous.
> 
> Plus if we all switch there beeeeer will get a lot better, we have a fair bit of CPM at OCN, don't you guys think?


I'm all for it but can you explain to me why that's a bad thing? Just not really sure what the logic behind that is.

Also aren't there reports that the cpm via be^5 pool are lower? If that's the case the you're going to have a hard time convincing people to switch over, myself included.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm using 4 R7 240 2gb cards...214mh/s mining max, more profitable than PTS for sure.
> I can do 1250cpm at 100w between all four cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, you should ALL seriously switch to ptsweb.beeeeer.org, ypool has more than 51% of the global pts hashrate and that's dangerous.
> 
> Plus if we all switch there beeeeer will get a lot better, we have a fair bit of CPM at OCN, don't you guys think?


As mentioned, as beer is a small pool, one doesn't get much PTS per day from them. I tried them sometime back, but switched to ypool as it was more profitable. However, I decided to give it a try while ypool was down, but looks like they've made some changes. So basically, I wasn't able to even find the details to set it up, talk about running a good pool.

I couldn't find my old .bat file, some have deleted it.

As fas as Max is concerned, how can you call it profitable when the difficulty is 100K? What pool are you using for it?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lucky you can just walk in a store and buy amd cards lol, no chance here in SoCal. I guess you have to just stalk the stores they have to come in sometimes. Unless the employees are buying them up.
> 
> 
> 
> microcenter is essentially a brick and mortar newegg. It's a gift from God to those that live near one. They either have the best prices, otherwise they'll match them
Click to expand...

The only micro center in california is 12 miles from my house. But there are plenty of pc enthusiasts out here so their shelves are bare.

We also have the only MC that no longer sells their CPU's at the cheap prices because too many people would only buy cpus. Good times.


----------



## Shogon

I wish that MC we had here in Santa Clara was still around. I don't get how we can have 3-5 Fry's within 15 miles of another, but not a Microcenter.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I wish that MC we had here in Santa Clara was still around. I don't get how we can have 3-5 Fry's within 15 miles of another, but not a Microcenter.


Ive got 2 microcenters here in Chicago.


----------



## Ali Man

No one MC down here in FL, NOT ONE.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> No one MC down here in FL, NOT ONE.


Oh no how will all the retirees build their own computers?!


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Oh no how will all the retirees build their own computers?!


Bro, I'm not even from the USA.

But seeing such a big ass state and not even one MC does seem 'a little' lame. No frys either, TigerDirect are again fleecers. Their employees are pretty stupid too, one guy didn't know jack about OC'ing and still didn't get it after wasting my 30 mins explaining about it.

PPCs is the only decent shop in FL, but that like an hr's drive, one way, from my place. I'd rather save on gas and pay for priority shipping.


----------



## lightsout

Newegg came down on their prices a little bit. Still high but no 280x's over $499. I can't complain about that, More would be better of course.


----------



## Ali Man

I'm not sure how many of you guys have ordered from this place or how much patience you all have, but ever since the crazy price hike of AMD gpu's, I turned to one place that usually only sell at MSRP and i.e. http://www.shopblt.com/search/order_id=130758617&s_max=25&t_all=1&s_all=r9+280x

I ordered my ASUS 280x from over here, but it'll take over a week to reach me. The only catch is, if it's DOA, you gotta contact the manufacturer and not these guys, I'd say fair enough.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I'm not sure how many of you guys have ordered from this place or how much patience you all have, but ever since the crazy price hike of AMD gpu's, I turned to one place that usually only sell at MSRP and i.e. http://www.shopblt.com/search/order_id=130758617&s_max=25&t_all=1&s_all=r9+280x
> 
> I ordered my ASUS 280x from over here, but it'll take over a week to reach me. The only catch is, if it's DOA, you gotta contact the manufacturer and not these guys, I'd say fair enough.


Just saw a guy in another thread ordered four cards in two separate orders and all four had the warranty sticker broken.

So have you used them before Ali Man? Definitely would love to score a 280x right around msrp.


----------



## fleetfeather

I tried to buy a 290X from them at launch. They're nice people, but ran me around in circles when they couldn't secure stock at a cheap enough price to profit on the retail sale.

Wouldn't bother


----------



## batman900

Anyone familiar with AMD that could give me some insight here?

After a few hours my computer will go from mining 3300cpm down to 1100cpm. Not even a re-boot fixes it? I have to re-install drivers to make it work properly again. Also during this time, If I run a game or something the driver will instantly crash? I was using 14.1 but now I'm using the 13.12 to see if it gets any better.

This is with a 290X.

Thanks!!


----------



## fleetfeather

Sounds like a unstable OC to me, but I'm not too familiar with AMD behaviour


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Sounds like a unstable OC to me, but I'm not too familiar with AMD behaviour


No OC on the card


----------



## fleetfeather

Tried underclocking it just to be sure?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Note for OP

BTC to PayPal now requires a minimum of .5 BTC for your transaction. It was previously .1 BTC but I suppose their volume was overwhelming.

If I'm not mistaken, this means that it requires a minimum of about 31 PTS coins worth for a transfer.


----------



## csimon

I didn't realize there is a .01 fee when transferring from QT to BTer. Is the youtube still around to show noobs how to transfer from ypool>BTer>etc etc?


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Tried underclocking it just to be sure?


Have it underclocked now by 50mhz. Temps have never been a problem so between the older driver and lower clock maybe = win?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Just saw a guy in another thread ordered four cards in two separate orders and all four had the warranty sticker broken.
> 
> So have you used them before Ali Man? Definitely would love to score a 280x right around msrp.


I have, at Haswell's launch, I needed a motherboard, so these guys had listed the Z87 Deluxe for $150, where it's actual retail was $280, I picked it up, it came in good time and has been running great ever since.


----------



## Sozin

Got my 280X at ~3400CPM in Windows...awesome.


----------



## yanks8981

What do I have to do to the mine.bat for AMD PTS to run 2 270Xs at once?


----------



## csimon

Last Saturday when I brought 5 PTS it put $25. This Saturday 5 PTS is putting $80. I really like mining right now.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> What do I have to do to the mine.bat for AMD PTS to run 2 270Xs at once?


clpts_x86-64 -u username.pts_1 -p password *-t 0,1* -a 1 -d 2.5


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> What do I have to do to the mine.bat for AMD PTS to run 2 270Xs at once?


-t 0,1


----------



## phenom01

WTH .5 bitcoins minimum now....I lose 20 to payeer. 20 to my bter auto changing my payout code. Now it looks like im going to lose 40 more and just stop mining. Its going to take me a month to mine up .5 bitcoins.

hmm maybe not when i first went to btc2paypal site it said it changed to .5 minimum but its letting me trade .1


----------



## yanks8981

My 270X pair is now doing 3200 CPM. To sell the 780 and buy a 280X or not to sell..........


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> im getting more CPM on ypool tho
> 
> why would people switch to beeerg?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I'm all for it but can you explain to me why that's a bad thing? Just not really sure what the logic behind that is.
> 
> Also aren't there reports that the cpm via be^5 pool are lower? If that's the case the you're going to have a hard time convincing people to switch over, myself included.


Read up on 51% attacks, forks...nothing good comes from a pool with the capability of overpowering the whole Protoshares network, it can even kill the coin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> As mentioned, as beer is a small pool, one doesn't get much PTS per day from them. I tried them sometime back, but switched to ypool as it was more profitable. However, I decided to give it a try while ypool was down, but looks like they've made some changes. So basically, I wasn't able to even find the details to set it up, talk about running a good pool.
> 
> I couldn't find my old .bat file, some have deleted it.
> 
> As fas as Max is concerned, how can you call it profitable when the difficulty is 100K? What pool are you using for it?


Max has been more profitable, try it and see for yourself. Maybe with the crazy cpm some are getting pts is a more stable and sure way to get good profits but I couldn't get more than 3000cpm out of my 280x cards in win 8., and thus max was way better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Got my 280X at ~3400CPM in Windows...awesome.


How did you manage to do that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> My 270X pair is now doing 3200 CPM. To sell the 780 and buy a 280X or not to sell..........


Keep the 780 for gaming bro, or mine yacoin on it, it's good for 5kh/s, here's a calc: http://explorer.yacoin.org/static/calc.htm


----------



## yanks8981

I need to find a kind soul near a MC to hook me up


----------



## theilya

what clocks are you gus running your 280x at?

got mine at 1200/1600

getting 3400-3500 CPM


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I need to find a kind soul near a MC to hook me up


MC by me is charging 900 for the r9 290x.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> How did you manage to do that?


Windows 8, 13.12 drivers, these flags:

-p x -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> what clocks are you gus running your 280x at?
> 
> got mine at 1200/1600
> 
> getting 3400-3500 CPM


I'm at 1100/1500 and getting ~3400 CPM.

Just completed my first PTS!!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Windows 8, 13.12 drivers, these flags:
> 
> -p x -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1
> I'm at 1100/1500 and getting ~3400 CPM.
> 
> Just completed my first PTS!!


Gonna give your settings a try. Does W8 help in the performance boost?

if so it might be time to download a trial for my desktop!!!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> WTH .5 bitcoins minimum now....I lose 20 to payeer. 20 to my bter auto changing my payout code. Now it looks like im going to lose 40 more and just stop mining. Its going to take me a month to mine up .5 bitcoins.
> 
> hmm maybe not when i first went to btc2paypal site it said it changed to .5 minimum but its letting me trade .1


I checked the site, it changes to 0.5 BTC on the 17th. For now it is still 0.1 minimum.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> MC by me is charging 900 for the r9 290x.


seriously!?!?!

I went to mine this morning hoping to pick up one or two but their shipment was delayed bc of the snow storm on the east









Hmm if it's those prices though.....


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Gonna give your settings a try. Does W8 help in the performance boost?
> 
> if so it might be time to download a trial for my desktop!!!


I have no idea, I installed Windows 8 from the beginning. I originally had the beta drivers, switched out to the last stable release and used those flags and saw that huge CPM boos.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I checked the site, it changes to 0.5 BTC on the 17th. For now it is still 0.1 minimum.


good to know, thanks.


----------



## theilya

all done

5x 270s at 1100/1550 = 1500 CPM PER CARD
1x 280x= 1200/1600= 3600 CPM

TOTAL 900 WATT during mining


----------



## Sozin

Wow...that's nice. What's the total cost of all those cards?


----------



## theilya

$220 per 270
$420 for 280x
2x PSU = $200
MOBO+CPU+RAM=$150
6x POWERED PCI RISERS=$80

ROI estimate is 2 months


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> $220 per 270
> $420 for 280x
> 2x PSU = $200
> MOBO+CPU+RAM=$150
> 6x POWERED PCI RISERS=$80
> 
> ROI estimate is 2 months


That is nuts.


----------



## tehmaggot

I just started mining PTS on my main rig and HTPC/Server/miner rig and it seems like things are going alright so far. Can somebody tell me if these numbers seem about right?

What I'm mining with:
Main rig -- 7950 at 1000mhz core / 1500mhz memory -- around 2250 c/m
Secondary rig -- two 7870s at 1045mhz core / 1350mhz memory -- around 2270 c/m

Between these two rigs I'm looking at about 4520 c/m total. Any input would be appreciated.

Also, is it normal for my hardware to be running cooler mining PTS as compared to doge?


----------



## Caldeio

With old stable driver's my 270x toxic at stock clocks get 1635 c/m but way less artifacts anymore. I get them scrolling. Lag is a big better, still there though. I'm going to try my oc settings and see what i get.

Spoke to soon, is this a problem on linux? I'll be using a 120gb HDD, can someone recommend a linux distro that's small and can still do this? The rest of the space will be 20gb windows partition and then game/multimedia.


----------



## kskwerl

Let me pick your brain for a second. I have a 1200watt PSU, do you think it can handle 4 x 290X's mining? Or should I grab another PSU?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Let me pick your brain for a second. I have a 1200watt PSU, do you think it can handle 4 x 290X's mining? Or should I grab another PSU?


If it's dedicated to mining, you should be fine.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Have it underclocked now by 50mhz. Temps have never been a problem so between the older driver and lower clock maybe = win?


Sorry was asleep.

Yep that could be possible. If you find that the underclocking below stock solves the issue, I'd be looking to RMA the card though; sounds like a strong case for a replacement card.

Although again, I'm not really familiar with AMD cards


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Windows 8, 13.12 drivers, these flags:
> 
> -p x -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1
> I'm at 1100/1500 and getting ~3400 CPM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehmaggot*
> 
> I just started mining PTS on my main rig and HTPC/Server/miner rig and it seems like things are going alright so far. Can somebody tell me if these numbers seem about right?
> 
> What I'm mining with:
> Main rig -- 7950 at 1000mhz core / 1500mhz memory -- around 2250 c/m
> Secondary rig -- two 7870s at 1045mhz core / 1350mhz memory -- around 2270 c/m
> 
> Between these two rigs I'm looking at about 4520 c/m total. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, is it normal for my hardware to be running cooler mining PTS as compared to doge?


For the 7950 try and get 2 threads to work on it (it will not work on your 7870s). In the quote I linked above from Sozin, try out his bat file settings, mainly the -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1. If you can't get 2 threads to work that way, just try -t 0,0. If it works, you'd see around 3k CPM..if I remember correctly.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Anyone familiar with AMD that could give me some insight here?
> 
> After a few hours my computer will go from mining 3300cpm down to 1100cpm. Not even a re-boot fixes it? I have to re-install drivers to make it work properly again. Also during this time, If I run a game or something the driver will instantly crash? I was using 14.1 but now I'm using the 13.12 to see if it gets any better.
> 
> This is with a 290X.
> 
> Thanks!!


I had a similar issue with PTS. Started out at 2950cpm, woke up it was at 2100cpm, left the house for 30 minutes it was at 1150cpm. Rebooting always fixes it for me. But I do notice if I close the miner for any reason, I have to reboot to get the full CPM again. It will never get t he full cpm once I stop it and don't reboot.

This is with a pair of 270's on 13.12 driver. I lowered the oc but have been mining max so not sure if it helped.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I had a similar issue with PTS. Started out at 2950cpm, woke up it was at 2100cpm, left the house for 30 minutes it was at 1150cpm. Rebooting always fixes it for me. But I do notice if I close the miner for any reason, I have to reboot to get the full CPM again. It will never get t he full cpm once I stop it and don't reboot.
> 
> This is with a pair of 270's on 13.12 driver. I lowered the oc but have been mining max so not sure if it helped.


If everyone's having the same problem, do you think that it's a miner related issue?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I had a similar issue with PTS. Started out at 2950cpm, woke up it was at 2100cpm, left the house for 30 minutes it was at 1150cpm. Rebooting always fixes it for me. But I do notice if I close the miner for any reason, I have to reboot to get the full CPM again. It will never get t he full cpm once I stop it and don't reboot.
> 
> This is with a pair of 270's on 13.12 driver. I lowered the oc but have been mining max so not sure if it helped.


Are u doing anything funky like running multiple threads per GPU?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> If it's dedicated to mining, you should be fine.


Thank you for your input
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> If everyone's having the same problem, do you think that it's a miner related issue?


If this a windows problem or linux or both?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I had a similar issue with PTS. Started out at 2950cpm, woke up it was at 2100cpm, left the house for 30 minutes it was at 1150cpm. Rebooting always fixes it for me. But I do notice if I close the miner for any reason, I have to reboot to get the full CPM again. It will never get t he full cpm once I stop it and don't reboot.
> 
> This is with a pair of 270's on 13.12 driver. I lowered the oc but have been mining max so not sure if it helped.
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone's having the same problem, do you think that it's a miner related issue?
Click to expand...

Are you (or are you only on nvidia) or others having this issue? Makes me not want to mine pts when I'm not around though for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I had a similar issue with PTS. Started out at 2950cpm, woke up it was at 2100cpm, left the house for 30 minutes it was at 1150cpm. Rebooting always fixes it for me. But I do notice if I close the miner for any reason, I have to reboot to get the full CPM again. It will never get t he full cpm once I stop it and don't reboot.
> 
> This is with a pair of 270's on 13.12 driver. I lowered the oc but have been mining max so not sure if it helped.
> 
> 
> 
> Are u doing anything funky like running multiple threads per GPU?
Click to expand...

No the bat for clpts is super basic.


----------



## Outlawed

Asked this over in the official cyrpto thread with no response so maybe someone here can help me out.

I'm simply looking for a *cheap* motheboard to mine on that supports 4 GPUs (that's in stock). I was thinking about *this* one but I think two of the 4 PCI slots are legacy, correct? Someone on here told me you can't mine with legacy, is that correct? I'm not sure because I just found another thread about someone saying they could use legacy as long as they had powered risers.

Any inputs on either a mobo suggestion or the legacy support? Thanks!


----------



## Panther Al

Yep: Only two of the slots are PCI-E, where as the two inner ones are the older PCI standard. So with that board, you can only run two cards.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Asked this over in the official cyrpto thread with no response so maybe someone here can help me out.
> 
> I'm simply looking for a *cheap* motheboard to mine on that supports 4 GPUs (that's in stock). I was thinking about *this* one but I think two of the 4 PCI slots are legacy, correct? Someone on here told me you can't mine with legacy, is that correct? I'm not sure because I just found another thread about someone saying they could use legacy as long as they had powered risers.
> 
> Any inputs on either a mobo suggestion or the legacy support? Thanks!


if you live near a microcenter they always have a table/shelf of all their cheaper open box/clouseout mobo's. Worth a glance.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> if you live near a microcenter they always have a table/shelf of all their cheaper open box/clouseout mobo's. Worth a glance.


Sure don't. The closest thing I have is a tiger direct in Raleigh almost two hours away and even that is supposed to be kinda crappy.

So any suggestions for motherboards in general, hell maybe even one capable of only 3 GPUs at this point(4 is still greatly preferred).


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Sure don't. The closest thing I have is a tiger direct in Raleigh almost two hours away and even that is supposed to be kinda crappy.
> 
> So any suggestions for motherboards in general, hell maybe even one capable of only 3 GPUs at this point(4 is still greatly preferred).


I'm on my phone right now so my Google _skills_ are a little hindered, but take a look into PCI-E splitters


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Thank you for your input
> If this a windows problem or linux or both?


I'm thinking about it more of being a miner problem. The only other reason for a miner to drop CPM is for an unstable OC. In Nvidias case, the power % drops and the clock speed goes till something like 575Mhz. So it probably should be both, however, I can't be too sure about people running linux.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you (or are you only on nvidia) or others having this issue? Makes me not want to mine pts when I'm not around though for sure.


I'm only mining on Nvidia atm. My miner never crashes or drops CPM as I've been able to find stable OC's, and I mine 24/7, it's the fourth day since the last time I gave the PC some rest (due to installing a card) and I just crossed 10 PTS in that time. The only other time it chills is when ypool goes down, like it did quite a bit yesterday.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'm on my phone right now so my Google _skills_ are a little hindered, but take a look into PCI-E splitters


That does not sound like an ideal solution at all but I'll take a look.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Asked this over in the official cyrpto thread with no response so maybe someone here can help me out.
> 
> I'm simply looking for a *cheap* motheboard to mine on that supports 4 GPUs (that's in stock). I was thinking about *this* one but I think two of the 4 PCI slots are legacy, correct? Someone on here told me you can't mine with legacy, is that correct? I'm not sure because I just found another thread about someone saying they could use legacy as long as they had powered risers.
> 
> Any inputs on either a mobo suggestion or the legacy support? Thanks!


Yes you don't want those old pci slots they are useless. Are you planning on using risers? 4 cards with risers is easy. 4 cards plugged into the board is expensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Thank you for your input
> If this a windows problem or linux or both?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about it more of being a miner problem. The only other reason for a miner to drop CPM is for an unstable OC. In Nvidias case, the power % drops and the clock speed goes till something like 575Mhz. So it probably should be both, however, I can't be too sure about people running linux.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you (or are you only on nvidia) or others having this issue? Makes me not want to mine pts when I'm not around though for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only mining on Nvidia atm. My miner never crashes or drops CPM as I've been able to find stable OC's, and I mine 24/7, it's the fourth day since the last time I gave the PC some rest (due to installing a card) and I just crossed 10 PTS in that time. The only other time it chills is when ypool goes down, like it did quite a bit yesterday.
Click to expand...

I don't recall having these issues when I had my 780.


----------



## rickyman0319

do u guys know any amd gpu that has full cover block except 280x and 290x?

I want to get NVidia gpu for mining but NVidia gpu is weak on mining.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> That does not sound like an ideal solution at all but I'll take a look.


I'm not sure what your budget is, but this is probably the best mobo you can get for the price. Or by cutting a few bucks you can consider either this or that.


----------



## Outlawed

So most of the splitters I found seem to be legacy PCI, like *THIS* (which is a damn shame since that's actually located here in the town I live). Also as you can see they two PCI slots seem to be right next to each other so I would have to use risers to connect them if I found one that wasn't legacy right? Is daisy chaining risers like that a good idea?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yes you don't want those old pci slots they are useless. Are you planning on using risers? 4 cards with risers is easy. 4 cards plugged into the board is expensive.


Risers for sure.


----------



## Shogon

I'm mining with both Nvidia and AMD and neither have given me CPM drops over time. Unless it was a unstable overclock, or my monitor somehow made my cards go to stock everything and not my afterburner settings (some display port issue on my u2711). They have been on over 36 hours now, and nothing has really changed except I upped the speed on my msi 280x and it is doing 3348 CPM now.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So most of the splitters I found seem to be legacy PCI, like *THIS* (which is a damn shame since that's actually located here in the town I live). Also as you can see they two PCI slots seem to be right next to each other so I would have to use risers to connect them if I found one that wasn't legacy right? Is daisy chaining risers like that a good idea?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yes you don't want those old pci slots they are useless. Are you planning on using risers? 4 cards with risers is easy. 4 cards plugged into the board is expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Risers for sure.
Click to expand...

Here you go $80 shipped. Will take four cards.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F8AFO6W/?tag=extension-kb-20
The first board Ali recommended is better but not sure its necessary

Hey guys how about an 1150 board that I can run three gpu's on all with double spacing. On most board the bottom 2 pcie slots are only seperated by a single slot and that was basically cooking my middle card.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Here you go $80 shipped. Will take four cards.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F8AFO6W/?tag=extension-kb-20
> The first board Ali recommended is better but not sure its necessary


You sure are my hero.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I'm not sure what your budget is, but this is probably the best mobo you can get for the price. Or by cutting a few bucks you can consider either this or that.


You are my hero as well. Plus rep for both of you guys.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Here you go $80 shipped. Will take four cards.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F8AFO6W/?tag=extension-kb-20
> The first board Ali recommended is better but not sure its necessary
> 
> 
> 
> You sure are my hero.
Click to expand...

Ha no worries bro. Just remember thats a haswell board so get the proper cpu. I'm still trying to figure out which board to buy myself.


----------



## yanks8981

Mining is certainly the only thing winter is good for. Crack a window in the PC room and everything is super cool.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ha no worries bro. Just remember thats a haswell board so get the proper cpu. I'm still trying to figure out which board to buy myself.


Yea, nothing diffrent than any other CPU/MOBO combonation right? Socket type is all you really need to look for I believe, although there have been instances where a bios update were needed for some new gens.

Regardless just checked out with the Asrock one Ali linked and *THIS* CPU.

Edit: Kill-A-Watt meter is what I was looking for. Still surprised that they didn't have any at a massive hardware store like Lowes.


----------



## lightsout

Looks good. Just be aware that mobo is open box. So it's been returned. Might just come alone in a white box and some have issues the QC guys don't catch. I've had good luck with them though. Got an open box GPU that had to be rma'd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ha no worries bro. Just remember thats a haswell board so get the proper cpu. I'm still trying to figure out which board to buy myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, nothing diffrent than any other CPU/MOBO combonation right? Socket type is all you really need to look for I believe, although there have been instances where a bios update were needed for some new gens.
> 
> Regardless just checked out with the Asrock one Ali linked and *THIS* CPU.
> 
> Also can someone tell me what exactly that device is called that reads out what you're pulling from the wall? I figured it would be prevalent enough to find in a huge store like Lowes but I was told they didn't have any...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yea, nothing diffrent than any other CPU/MOBO combonation right? Socket type is all you really need to look for I believe, although there have been instances where a bios update were needed for some new gens.
> 
> Regardless just checked out with the Asrock one Ali linked and *THIS* CPU.
> 
> Also can someone tell me what exactly that device is called that reads out what you're pulling from the wall? I figured it would be prevalent enough to find in a huge store like Lowes but I was told they didn't have any...


What lightsout said, but then again, I've always had some good experience with newegg's openbox deals, I've also gotten accessories with them, even though they're not mandatorily supposed to be included.

It's called a Kill-o-watt. As far as the CPU is concerned, I'd just get this for a dollar more.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> What lightsout said, but then again, I've always had some good experience with newegg's openbox deals, I've also gotten accessories with them, even though they're not mandatorily supposed to be included.
> 
> It's called a Kill-o-watt. As far as the CPU is concerned, I'd just get this for a dollar more.


Yea, I saw it was openbox but I trust newegg enough. It has a 30 day return policy so I'm not too terribly worried.

Also figured out what it was called not even a minute after typing that. Should have just resorted to google first. Found *THIS* cheap one. Any thoughts?

As for the CPU, like I said above the mobo and cpu were already purchased. It's a mining rig so as long as the GPUs can be detected and mine that's all I really care about (unless there is something major I'm missing?)


----------



## Hl86

Im getting 173.2500 collisions/min with PtsGPUz0.3c on 2x 670 sli. Is that good?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Found *THIS* cheap one. Any thoughts?


That's the one I have. Couldn't be simpler to use.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Im getting 173.2500 collisions/min with PtsGPUz0.3c on 2x 670 sli. Is that good?


No, I get @ 2450 with my 670's.


----------



## rickyman0319

so 1 x 670 gtx get you about 1200 c/m.


----------



## drka0tic

Yes, that's the kill-a-watt model that is most popular. I just got mines last week.

For the CPU, I just picked up this Pentium G3220 from Microcenter for $50.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116950

I hear is a nice upgrade over the Celeron for not much more $.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> That's the one I have. Couldn't be simpler to use.


Awesome, thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Yes, that's the kill-a-watt model that is most popular. I just got mines last week.
> 
> For the CPU, I just picked up this Pentium G3220 from Microcenter for $50.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116950
> 
> I hear is a nice upgrade over the Celeron for not much more $.


Does it really matter for mining applications or is that just for general usability? If that's the case then I'll be in linux which always seems to perform much better than windows on that front (with subpar hardware that is)


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> so 1 x 670 gtx get you about 1200 c/m.


1200-1225 typically, I was getting about 1300 running them with sli disabled until the second card refused to mine like that any more. The only way I can get the second card to mine now is in sli. That's okay though, I'm putting a 280X in that slot come payday.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am trying to look for either NVidia or amd gpu card for mining.

it has to be watercooled. I think the only gpu I can wc is NVidia and amd doesnot have a lot of wc block for it except 280x and 290x. can anyone please help me out?

ty


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> so 1 x 670 gtx get you about 1200 c/m.


iget about 1440/1500 with a gtx 670 4gb superclocked with an unlocked bios to supply 1.212 volts and 1241 mhz core and a +833 mhz on the memory.

check out this thread for unlocking your card (nvidia guys 600 series)..


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Awesome, thanks!
> Does it really matter for mining applications or is that just for general usability? If that's the case then I'll be in linux which always seems to perform much better than windows on that front (with subpar hardware that is)


Just general use. Won't affect the mining GPUs.


----------



## rickyman0319

okay I think either get dual 260x or single 270.

dual 260x or single 270x watercooled with EK universal gpu .

what do u guys think?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> okay I think either get dual 260x or single 270.
> 
> dual 260x or single 270x watercooled with EK universal gpu .
> 
> what do u guys think?


I don't think I would bother water cooling it. Too much extra overhead into it.


----------



## rickyman0319

what about the temp inside the case and on the cpu temp? will it be effected or not?


----------



## wholeeo

So I finally got done setting up 5 gpus on one system, for the first time what a pain that was getting all of the cards to be recognized..

I advise everyone to stay away from the Asus Z87-A Micro Center open box deals. I got two back to back which the second PCIE x16 slot didn't work.







Fortunately when I had returned the first Z87-A I also picked up an open box Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H just in case. I think I'm going to invest in a cheap monitor for the basement. Having to carry a 5 gpu / 2 psu mining rig up 2 flight of stairs is not fun.









Anyone figure out what the best algorithm flag is for the 270's?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what about the temp inside the case and on the cpu temp? will it be effected or not?


It of course would if they're gonna use custom heatsink coolers as those exhaust the heat inside the case, and if everything else is also air cooled. 260's, 270's don't really run too hot, I'd worry watering cooling something like 280x's or above.


----------



## rickyman0319

right now I am watercooling i7 4770k cpu. that is why I am asking that Is why I ask. is it better to watercool since I am already watercooling cpu right now or not,.


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> right now I am watercooling i7 4770k cpu. that is why I am asking that Is why I ask. is it better to watercool since I am already watercooling cpu right now or not,.


Yes watercooling is better. Make sure you have a good match for your gpu or it won't fit. Ek has something for practically everything.


----------



## rickyman0319

EK only have Unviersal Supermacy vga only for 260x and 270(x).

it is not full waterblock. is that okay or not?


----------



## Sozin

IF I decided I wanted to invest in another 280X, what wattage should I be after? Would 750 be enough?


----------



## Outlawed

Noticed PTS has been relatively stable for quite some time, especially in relation to all other alt cryptos. Makes me feel pretty solid about holding onto it.

I remember somebody posting a few days ago saying that 73% of PTS has been mined. Is this correct? If so it can't have too much time left since it's only been out for a bit over two months and it's only been in the last month that GPUs got on board.

Or was that number referring to the fabled "halving" that currencies seem to go through after a certain amount have been mined. Not sure if that applies to PTS since it's really a share and not a coin.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> IF I decided I wanted to invest in another 280X, what wattage should I be after? Would 750 be enough?


Yes.

I see at max, 475W used, with 2 280X's 1.06v 1106 MHz core. Other specs in the system are: WD raptor 600GB, q9650 (disabled 2 cores), 790i ultra, and a AX860. 750W should be good, what brand were you thinking of?


----------



## $ilent

Anyone got a titanfall pc beta code they dont want?

If so could I have it?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I finally got done setting up 5 gpus on one system, for the first time what a pain that was getting all of the cards to be recognized..
> 
> I advise everyone to stay away from the Asus Z87-A Micro Center open box deals. I got two back to back which the second PCIE x16 slot didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately when I had returned the first Z87-A I also picked up an open box Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H just in case. I think I'm going to invest in a cheap monitor for the basement. Having to carry a 5 gpu / 2 psu mining rig up 2 flight of stairs is not fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone figure out what the best algorithm flag is for the 270's?


I use -a 1, getting 1650-1700 cpm


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> I use -a 1, getting 1650-1700 cpm


Any updates on getting higher clocks with the penguin?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I see at max, 475W used, with 2 280X's 1.06v 1106 MHz core. Other specs in the system are: WD raptor 600GB, q9650 (disabled 2 cores), 790i ultra, and a AX860. 750W should be good, what brand were you thinking of?


I was thinking of one of the Corsair CX750s, any objections? I've had a AX850 and loved it, and I currently have a CX600 but I'm thinking of returning it for something higher and getting another 280X.


----------



## beaker7

Now we're cookin. lol


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Noticed PTS has been relatively stable for quite some time, especially in relation to all other alt cryptos. Makes me feel pretty solid about holding onto it.
> 
> I remember somebody posting a few days ago saying that 73% of PTS has been mined. Is this correct? If so it can't have too much time left since it's only been out for a bit over two months and it's only been in the last month that GPUs got on board.
> 
> Or was that number referring to the fabled "halving" that currencies seem to go through after a certain amount have been mined. Not sure if that applies to PTS since it's really a share and not a coin.


The site im looking at (coinmill) is lowest ive seen PTS go. Its like $7 a share now, was about $12 like a week ago


----------



## lightsout

Wow dude saw this as I got on the freeway with one. Not open box though learned my lesson with them at mc. I have found that 3 is the best flag.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I finally got done setting up 5 gpus on one system, for the first time what a pain that was getting all of the cards to be recognized..
> 
> I advise everyone to stay away from the Asus Z87-A Micro Center open box deals. I got two back to back which the second PCIE x16 slot didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately when I had returned the first Z87-A I also picked up an open box Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H just in case. I think I'm going to invest in a cheap monitor for the basement. Having to carry a 5 gpu / 2 psu mining rig up 2 flight of stairs is not fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone figure out what the best algorithm flag is for the 270's?


----------



## rickyman0319

anyone have any other sugguestion?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> The site im looking at (coinmill) is lowest ive seen PTS go. Its like $7 a share now, was about $12 like a week ago


You've been watching the wrong site then...

https://coinplorer.com/

If you check on BTER what PTS-BTC currently is trading for and calculative out that to $ given the current BTC price, it's pretty much spot on and always has been. Between the time that I have started mining until now, it's been within $10-11 consistently.


----------



## $ilent

ah never mind then, cheers!


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> ah never mind then, cheers!


I think we are both glad that you were misinformed there.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Windows 8, 13.12 drivers, these flags:
> 
> -p x -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1
> I'm at 1100/1500 and getting ~3400 CPM.
> 
> Just completed my first PTS!!


just got a chance to try this out myself. CPM is on the rise to ~2,100 and still going right now with a 1150/1550 280x

I'll have to wait and see how high it goes.

Since you've set your flags this way, has the CPM slowly deteriorated or is it still holding up?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quick advise!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Powered-Riser-Extension-Cable-PCI-E-Express-1X-to-16X-w-Molex-In-Hand-in-USA/181314961771?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20232%26meid%3D4864353557804261925%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D8938%26rk%3D0%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D171232646083

buy or no buy?

Alternative options?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> just got a chance to try this out myself. CPM is on the rise to ~2,100 and still going right now with a 1150/1550 280x
> 
> I'll have to wait and see how high it goes.
> 
> Since you've set your flags this way, has the CPM slowly deteriorated or is it still holding up?


Nope, still going strong. Currently 3,393:


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quick advise!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Powered-Riser-Extension-Cable-PCI-E-Express-1X-to-16X-w-Molex-In-Hand-in-USA/181314961771?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20232%26meid%3D4864353557804261925%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D8938%26rk%3D0%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D171232646083
> 
> buy or no buy?


yes, they are standard, just make sure they are long enough to reach all gpus.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I was thinking of one of the Corsair CX750s, any objections? I've had a AX850 and loved it, and I currently have a CX600 but I'm thinking of returning it for something higher and getting another 280X.


The CX750 should be plenty, though, and this is a big though. If PTS value were to tank and we had to move to another cryptocoin, we may see higher power usage with our cards. Though it looks like you can get a CX750 for a good price, looks like $60 after the MIR and with the $10 off code.


----------



## kzim9

I tried the search function but it said no post found......

Whats the cpm and hash rate of a 7750?


----------



## Alatar

Depends on the amount of memory it has.

Dunno exactly how much a 2GB 7750 could push but a 1GB one will do horribly.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Noticed PTS has been relatively stable for quite some time, especially in relation to all other alt cryptos. Makes me feel pretty solid about holding onto it.
> 
> I remember somebody posting a few days ago saying that 73% of PTS has been mined. Is this correct? If so it can't have too much time left since it's only been out for a bit over two months and it's only been in the last month that GPUs got on board.
> 
> Or was that number referring to the fabled "halving" that currencies seem to go through after a certain amount have been mined. Not sure if that applies to PTS since it's really a share and not a coin.


I'm not sure how accurate that 73% is. I just checked http://mrx.im/pts.php and it still at the same exact count:

Coins generated: 1,484,625.32159891 PTS (*73.64%* of 2.016M PTS genarated,
15,374.67840109 PTS to BTS release)

What I'm really most concerned with is the date when BTS is released; since all PTS share holders will get rewarded 1 BTS per PTS


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> I'm not sure how accurate that 73% is. I just checked http://mrx.im/pts.php and it still at the same exact count:
> 
> Coins generated: 1,484,625.32159891 PTS (*73.64%* of 2.016M PTS genarated,
> 15,374.67840109 PTS to BTS release)
> 
> *What I'm really most concerned with is the date when BTS is released; since all PTS share holders will get rewarded 1 BTS per PTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not to be a huge noob.....but is the bolded part a good thing?


----------



## drka0tic

I'm not exactly sure, but I assume it's not. I haven't found concrete information on what will happen when all PTS shares are mined.


----------



## BulletSponge

Found my first PTS block.







Now, what exactly does that mean?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Found my first PTS block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, what exactly does that mean?


$10.66 earned









do you have your ypool setup to send it to a PTS wallet or to bter?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> $10.66 earned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have your ypool setup to send it to a PTS wallet or to bter?


PTS Wallet so I can watch my own meager stash.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> I use -a 1, getting 1650-1700 cpm


On a single 270? My 270X's get 3150 with 1100/1500 in Windows 8.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> On a single 270? My 270X's get 3150 with 1100/1500 in Windows 8.


yes on one 270 ( non x ) , 1200 core 1600 mem +20% power target


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> PTS Wallet so I can watch my own meager stash.


Good







same here

Make sure you don't delete that wallet folder!

I have ~14.8 PTS's in my wallet after a week. not sure what to do with them yet


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> yes on one 270 ( non x ) , 1200 core 1600 mem +20% power target


what operating system?

How many GPU slots are useful on my *Main Mobo*?

According to the specifications I have three PCI-E (gen 3) slots and four PCI-Ex1 slots.

Are those PCI-Ex1 slots any good?

How many GPU slots are useful on my *secondary mobo*?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow dude saw this as I got on the freeway with one. Not open box though learned my lesson with them at mc. I have found that 3 is the best flag.


Be sure to let me know how it goes for you with that board.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what operating system?
> 
> How many GPU slots are useful on my *Main Mobo*?
> 
> According to the specifications I have three PCI-E (gen 3) slots and four PCI-Ex1 slots.
> 
> Are those PCI-Ex1 slots any good?
> 
> How many GPU slots are useful on my *secondary mobo*?


pciex1 slots are fine, just need pcie risers.

Also how about that 670 then?


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what operating system?
> 
> How many GPU slots are useful on my *Main Mobo*?
> 
> According to the specifications I have three PCI-E (gen 3) slots and four PCI-Ex1 slots.
> 
> Are those PCI-Ex1 slots any good?
> 
> How many GPU slots are useful on my *secondary mobo*?


With risers, I would think they all would be on both boards since with AMD you only need 1x lane wise. But, then again, I am a noob on AMD.


----------



## srkpvn

Please urgent reply

I'm newbie for gpu using.. I installed the amd catalyst but it's not installing... In gpu how much power cables I want to add from smps I have cx750.. My system config

MOBO Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2P
PROS Dual core
Gpu R9 280X
Windows 7 64bit


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what operating system?


Windows 7 pro


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> Please urgent reply
> 
> I'm newbie for gpu using.. I installed the amd catalyst but it's not installing... In gpu how much power cables I want to add from smps I have cx750.. My system config
> 
> MOBO Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2P
> PROS Dual core
> Gpu R9 280X
> Windows 7 64bit


All of your cables are plugged in right? I can only assume your 280X requires 8 pin and 6 pin power cables.

I don't think that's an issue though if you're able to boot your PC up.

Is your monitor plugged into your AMD card? You might have your VGA/DVI/HDMI cable plugged into your mobo's integrated video out.

You need that plugged into your AMD GPU.

Make sure when you download the driver that you select the correct prerequisites; Operating system, GPU class, etc...


----------



## lacrossewacker

I'll probably be converting one of my rigs to an "open case" layout. Maybe on a shelf/box sort of setup.

I've looked at some of the ones here as a reference. Good stuff









Just wondering though, *what do you guys put directly under your motherboard? rubber standoffs? Bunch of rubber bands? Directly on cardboard?*


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quick advise!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Powered-Riser-Extension-Cable-PCI-E-Express-1X-to-16X-w-Molex-In-Hand-in-USA/181314961771?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20232%26meid%3D4864353557804261925%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D8938%26rk%3D0%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D171232646083
> 
> buy or no buy?
> 
> Alternative options?


I like that that seller has the solder points glued over. I should have done that to the ones I received before I put them to use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'll probably be converting one of my rigs to an "open case" layout. Maybe on a shelf/box sort of setup.
> 
> I've looked at some of the ones here as a reference. Good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering though, *what do you guys put directly under your motherboard? rubber standoffs? Bunch of rubber bands? Directly on cardboard?*


I used plastic spacers / and plywood and screwed the motherboard down like normal.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'll probably be converting one of my rigs to an "open case" layout. Maybe on a shelf/box sort of setup.
> 
> I've looked at some of the ones here as a reference. Good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering though, *what do you guys put directly under your motherboard? rubber standoffs? Bunch of rubber bands? Directly on cardboard?*


I used to put mine directly onto my mobo box, worked fine for months like that.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I used to put mine directly onto my mobo box, worked fine for months like that.


yup this works very well. You can use metal stand offs as well as plastic.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> The CX750 should be plenty, though, and this is a big though. If PTS value were to tank and we had to move to another cryptocoin, we may see higher power usage with our cards. Though it looks like you can get a CX750 for a good price, looks like $60 after the MIR and with the $10 off code.


is there another one you recommend? I honestly just picked Corsair because that's what I've been using the last couple years.


----------



## sentinal2

how do I know if I found a block?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> is there another one you recommend? I honestly just picked Corsair because that's what I've been using the last couple years.


Oh oh oh, a topic I'm familiar with









Buy a Cooler Master v700 or v850. Lowest RMA rate, based on a modified Seasonic platform (modified to be exempt from coil whine).


----------



## srkpvn

Please help me out I want to put out power cables to motherboard.. My model R9 280X and psu is cx750..


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Sorry was asleep.
> 
> Yep that could be possible. If you find that the underclocking below stock solves the issue, I'd be looking to RMA the card though; sounds like a strong case for a replacement card.
> 
> Although again, I'm not really familiar with AMD cards


After a ..... sigh ..... re-format ...... I figured out it is the OEM XFX card I just got from Amazon warehouse deals "very good." What a waste of time....... I came to the conclusion by setting up a miner for each card, the first 290x no issues, the second will driver crash within 30 seconds every time. POSS cost me a lot of my day off. Ah well, just sticking to one for now and sending this one back.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> After a ..... sigh ..... re-format ...... I figured out it is the OEM XFX card I just got from Amazon warehouse deals "very good." What a waste of time....... I came to the conclusion by setting up a miner for each card, the first 290x no issues, the second will driver crash within 30 seconds every time. POSS cost me a lot of my day off. Ah well, just sticking to one for now and sending this one back.










brutal. Sounds like the past owner was slack and decided to simply return the card within the 30 day period instead of submitting a RMA request.

Hopefully it gets sorted out soon!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I like that that seller has the solder points glued over. I should have done that to the ones I received before I put them to use.
> I used plastic spacers / and plywood and screwed the motherboard down like normal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I used to put mine directly onto my mobo box, worked fine for months like that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> yup this works very well. You can use metal stand offs as well as plastic.


Now, time for the most hazardous part....

How do I keep THIS away from my open PC?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brutal. Sounds like the past owner was slack and decided to simply return the card within the 30 day period instead of submitting a RMA request.
> 
> Hopefully it gets sorted out soon!


It was nice seeing over 6400cpm until those driver crashes lol. The 14.1 drivers also kept killing my cpm, 13.12 are golden. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Now, time for the most hazardous part....
> 
> How do I keep THIS away from my open PC?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Use this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I kid, I kid


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Oh oh oh, a topic I'm familiar with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a Cooler Master v700 or v850. Lowest RMA rate, based on a modified Seasonic platform (modified to be exempt from coil whine).


How about this Seasonic M12II?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Hahahahhhhaha


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> Please help me out I want to put out power cables to motherboard.. My model R9 280X and psu is cx750..


not sure what the issue is.

Is this your first PC build?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Now, time for the most hazardous part....
> 
> How do I keep THIS away from my open PC?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What does your open pc look like? Maybe you could cover it with some type of screen like they use on sliding doors. http://www.homedepot.com/b/Doors-Windows-Screens-Tools-Accessories-Rolls-of-Screen/N-5yc1vZbch7


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> Please help me out I want to put out power cables to motherboard.. My model R9 280X and psu is cx750..


I am not sure we understand what you are asking.


----------



## kskwerl

Can anyone answer this?

I have 4 x 290x in a mining rig, how long will this be profitable for?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Can anyone answer this?
> 
> I have 4 x 290x in a mining rig, how long will this be profitable for?


Not really.







There are a lot of factors that go into it.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Can anyone answer this?
> 
> I have 4 x 290x in a mining rig, how long will this be profitable for?


no one knows, but I do not thing that cryptocurrency is going away anytime soon, there will be a lot of ups and downs, it is very volatile.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> What does your open pc look like? Maybe you could cover it with some type of screen like they use on sliding doors. http://www.homedepot.com/b/Doors-Windows-Screens-Tools-Accessories-Rolls-of-Screen/N-5yc1vZbch7


it'll be caseless, either on wood or cardboard. Looked into tge topic and it sounds like spraying some white vinegar/water solution in the office should keep him out.

Heck, even a empty pizza box could work as my platform.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> How about this Seasonic M12II?


If looking for options that are 850w other than the cooler master V series, these are my picks:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817116030 (I'm a huge fan of this unit. The OEM did a amazing job with the internals. Great price if you don't mind the colour)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104143 (it's essentially the same as the Cooler Master v850, except possibly a bit cheaper and with a different look. Usually goes on sale for 150 on Amazon)


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Now, time for the most hazardous part....
> 
> How do I keep THIS away from my open PC?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


By bribing it with all the affirmation and rewards that a member of a clearly superior, even god-like, species deserves, starting with undying loyalty, toys, and free food of choice?









OK, joking. Sorta as I have had a few cats in my day as well....

But yeah... screen of some sort tacked around the PC might be best, though make are that its strong enough to be climbed on, because it will be


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> Please help me out I want to put out power cables to motherboard.. My model R9 280X and psu is cx750..
> 
> Yes it's my 1st PC build


So, plug them in?


----------



## Rage19420

Easiest solution is put the open air rig in this: http://www.amazon.com/Majestic-Pet-24-Inch-Double-Folding/dp/B000MECPO8


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> So, plug them in?


Please help me out I want to put out power cables to motherboard.. My model R9 280X and psu is cx750..

If i plug to motherboard then only smps and gpu fans are spinning.. But monitor display not showing.. What's the problem I did not instal drivers.. I think after gpu instal I need to install the drivers I'm correct.. Please any one help me who are all using R9 280X please help me


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> Please help me out I want to put out power cables to motherboard.. My model R9 280X and psu is cx750..
> 
> If i plug to motherboard then only smps and gpu fans are spinning.. But monitor display not showing.. What's the problem I did not instal drivers.. I think after gpu instal I need to install the drivers I'm correct.. Please any one help me who are all using R9 280X please help me


I am sorry, I have no idea what you are saying. Turn off your PC, plug in all of the power cables to everything (motherboard, CPU, GPU, hard drives, etc), and then turn it on. Your monitor will display without video drivers, it will just be at a low resolution.

http://lifehacker.com/5827491/how-to-build-a-computer-from-scratch-lesson-3-building-the-computer


----------



## Sozin

Someone talk me out of buying another 280X.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Someone talk me out of buying another 280X.


Do it


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Someone talk me out of buying another 280X.


Buy, buy, buy. Moar GPU, moar coins.


----------



## fleetfeather

Buying 3 year old tech at 500-600..... Not worth imo


----------



## Ali Man

^^ This guy.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Do it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Someone talk me out of buying another 280X.


Yea what he said...


----------



## fleetfeather

Thiiiiiiiis guyyy.


----------



## Sozin

Okay well riddle me this: I'm currently waiting on my H440 to be released/shipped, should I be concerned with just having the mobo sitting on the motherboard box? I really just don't want to burn my apartment down...


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Okay well riddle me this: I'm currently waiting on my H440 to be released/shipped, should I be concerned with just having the mobo sitting on the motherboard box? I really just don't want to burn my apartment down...


nope perfectly fine on the mb box


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> ^^ This guy.


I reported his posts. He doesn't listen and can't communicate effectively and continuously posts his PC specs.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Okay well riddle me this: I'm currently waiting on my H440 to be released/shipped, should I be concerned with just having the mobo sitting on the motherboard box? I really just don't want to burn my apartment down...


I've had one of my servers sitting on a motherboard box for almost two years straight now running 24/7 at 100% load so I think you should be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I reported his posts. He doesn't listen and can't communicate effectively and continuously posts his PC specs.


Same


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> nope perfectly fine on the mb box


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I've had one of my servers sitting on a motherboard box for almost two years straight now running 24/7 at 100% load so I think you should be fine.
> Same


Sweet...all signs are pointing to another order...after I sleep on it. Newegg is all out of the PowerColor cards, I'm thinking of going the MSI route. Any objections?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Sweet...all signs are pointing to another order...after I sleep on it. Newegg is all out of the PowerColor cards, I'm thinking of going the MSI route. Any objections?


Great company. I've had four MSI cards and only one experienced problems and their customer support was really helpful. I would not hesitate buying from them.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Great company. I've had four MSI cards and only one experienced problems and their customer support was really helpful. I would not hesitate buying from them.


sounds like you should buy 2


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow dude saw this as I got on the freeway with one. Not open box though learned my lesson with them at mc. I have found that 3 is the best flag.
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to let me know how it goes for you with that board.
Click to expand...

Seems I can't get it to detect the second card without uninstalling the drivers.

Can anyone comment on this? You guys running 2,3,4 etc cards. Do you have to uninstall the drivers when you add a card? I only have two cards but don't want to run into issues down the road.


----------



## derpa

Speculation:

How many CPM would a 4GB 270X get with two threads (-t 0,0 -a 1) get?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Speculation:
> 
> How many CPM would a 4GB 270X get with two threads (-t 0,0 -a 1) get?


best case scenario that I've seen for the 270X; 1600 CPM


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Seems I can't get it to detect the second card without uninstalling the drivers.
> 
> Can anyone comment on this? You guys running 2,3,4 etc cards. Do you have to uninstall the drivers when you add a card? I only have two cards but don't want to run into issues down the road.


In my case, I didn't need to, running four 780's.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> best case scenario that I've seen for the 270X; 1600 CPM


but that's 1600 for a single thread////so...between 2800-3000?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Seems I can't get it to detect the second card without uninstalling the drivers.
> 
> Can anyone comment on this? You guys running 2,3,4 etc cards. Do you have to uninstall the drivers when you add a card? I only have two cards but don't want to run into issues down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, I didn't need to, running four 780's.
Click to expand...

I never had this issue with my 660's. Would hate to take the board back just to have the same issue. AMD thing?

Anyone else want to comment on multi card setups with AMD? Do you have any issues adding additional cards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> best case scenario that I've seen for the 270X; 1600 CPM
> 
> 
> 
> but that's 1600 for a single thread////so...between 2800-3000?
Click to expand...

Idk about that, you should try it.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> but that's 1600 for a single thread////so...between 2800-3000?


I don't think it scales perfectly. I'm not sure if it would make much difference at all actually since the card's core is not that powerful so I'm not sure if it could drive two threads even though the memory would be able to handle it.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> but that's 1600 for a single thread////so...between 2800-3000?


no it does not work like that. lol


----------



## lightsout

Got everything installed and running, its now sitting on a small ikea table in my closet.


----------



## drka0tic

280x for $315 +tax for most.

http://slickdeals.net/f/6723750-visiontek-radeon-r9-280x-graphics-card-315-tax-for-most-at-dell-fs?p=66148266&utm_source=dealalerts&utm_medium=em-i&utm_term=228614&utm_content=u32001&utm_campaign=tu-9999
HURRY!!!


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> 280x for $315 +tax for most.
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/f/6723750-visiontek-radeon-r9-280x-graphics-card-315-tax-for-most-at-dell-fs?p=66148266&utm_source=dealalerts&utm_medium=em-i&utm_term=228614&utm_content=u32001&utm_campaign=tu-9999
> HURRY!!!


must restrain myself...


----------



## drka0tic

They also have a 290 for $428...use same coupon code

http://m.dell.com/mt/accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A7389425&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=0&~ck=baynoteSearch&mboxDisable=1&un_jtt_redirect

Unfortunately it's 1 max per customer.


----------



## lightsout

Wow nice deals.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> 280x for $315 +tax for most.
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/f/6723750-visiontek-radeon-r9-280x-graphics-card-315-tax-for-most-at-dell-fs?p=66148266&utm_source=dealalerts&utm_medium=em-i&utm_term=228614&utm_content=u32001&utm_campaign=tu-9999
> HURRY!!!




Thank you mister


----------



## Ali Man

If we wait till Monday (Presidents Day), no tax = $22.05 off


----------



## drka0tic

Glad to help my fellow miners


----------



## drka0tic

President's day is no tax?


----------



## rickyman0319

single 270(x) vs 7950

which one is better?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> They also have a 290 for $428...use same coupon code
> 
> http://m.dell.com/mt/accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A7389425&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=0&~ck=baynoteSearch&mboxDisable=1&un_jtt_redirect
> 
> Unfortunately it's 1 max per customer.


In for one, thanks.









Is it only me or has everyones confirmed PTS come to a halt. For some reason mine have been stuck on 0.96690006 for the past few hours while the unconfirmed keeps piling up.

Scratch, that, it just moved a tiny bit, but still seems like is moving a lot slower than usual.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Code: T2LLG$98G7$F19

R9 290 $426


----------



## rickyman0319

yeah got my 280x for $340


----------



## Caldeio

I'm thinking about getting another 270x toxic (1753c/m) and a 280x toxic. I cannot find a 290x toxic, are they out just sold out?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting another 270x toxic (1753c/m) and a 280x toxic. I cannot find a 290x toxic, are they out just sold out?


I literally bought them all I'm sorry


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting another 270x toxic (1753c/m) and a 280x toxic. I cannot find a 290x toxic, are they out just sold out?


Here in the states I wouldn't doubt so many of the higher end cards are gone. All I could find locally were 280X's.

Oh man...return my msi 280X and buy that 290...idk what they run in windows...I get 3.3k on my 280x and I can't remember if they will do better in windows. Ubuntu for sure, but I can't install AMD drivers at all to get that OS working :\

That 280X looks like a 3 slot design btw.


----------



## Sozin

That coupon code is dead now, dang it Dell.

Also, I think Dell just has a distorted image, it's a two slot card. Here's a review for it:

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5925/visiontek-radeon-r9-280x-3gb-video-card-review/index.html


----------



## lacrossewacker

My Nvidia miners are trying to reconnect to the servers. You guys having the same issues?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I literally bought them all I'm sorry


Do you have those all in your inferno office?

It's going to suck a huge one when my 290 gets in since it's the reference cooler....Hopefully it's mining temps/acoustics aren't too bad. Otherwise I'll have to buy a Accerlero 3 or something.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> My Nvidia miners are trying to reconnect to the servers. You guys having the same issues?


My 280X is mining away.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> That coupon code is dead now, dang it Dell.
> 
> Also, I think Dell just has a distorted image, it's a two slot card. Here's a review for it:
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5925/visiontek-radeon-r9-280x-3gb-video-card-review/index.html


Thanks for the link. The coupon still works on the 290 if your interested.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> My 280X is mining away.


Restarted the client. Working now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Thanks for the link. The coupon still works on the 290 if your interested.


If the code still works for the 290, it'll look something like this in your checkout










-


----------



## lacrossewacker

Looking at the coinplorer website at the different currencies.

I'm seeing; SCRYPT, PRIME, POW, CUSTOM-Q2Q, SCRYPT-JANE, SHA256....

If I'm not mistaken, those algorithms are somewhat indicative of the hardware you'd want/need for each coin (GPU (amd/nvidia) or CPU (intel)

Also, if I'm on the right track, all the SCRYPT coins would be pointless for me to look at with the many ASICs sold over the past year.

Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> For the 7950 try and get 2 threads to work on it (it will not work on your 7870s). In the quote I linked above from Sozin, try out his bat file settings, mainly the -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1. If you can't get 2 threads to work that way, just try -t 0,0. If it works, you'd see around 3k CPM..if I remember correctly.


Looks like that about cut it in half for me :/ Thanks for trying


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I literally bought them all I'm sorry










dang you!
Do you have a 280x toxic? c/m's?

I think overclock.net is scooping up all of these cards. It's DizZz's fault, he got us into mining!


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I think overclock.net is scooping up all of these cards. It's DizZz's fault, he got us into mining!


He's like a drug dealer, pushing his product on us unsuspecting, naive computer nerds.


----------



## drka0tic

Looks like we have 9 hrs and counting until the difficulty jumps a whopping ~22%









Estimated difficulty: 0.01712451 (121.94%)
Time to retarget: 0d 09:00:29 (2014-02-17 10:22:11 UTC+9)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Looking at the coinplorer website at the different currencies.
> 
> I'm seeing; SCRYPT, PRIME, POW, CUSTOM-Q2Q, SCRYPT-JANE, SHA256....
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, those algorithms are somewhat indicative of the hardware you'd want/need for each coin (GPU (amd/nvidia) or CPU (intel)
> 
> Also, if I'm on the right track, all the SCRYPT coins would be pointless for me to look at with the many ASICs sold over the past year.
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly?


scrypt can still work well for either amd or nv:
- dogecoin
- litecoin

SHA is asic dominated:
- bitcoin
- zetacoin

scrypt-jane heavily favours nv atm:
- yacoin

POW can work for either amd, nv, or cpu's, but depends on the specific implementation:
- protoshares
- riecoin

not sure about the rest sadly


----------



## dolcolax

clpts_x86-64 -u username.pts_1 -p x -t 0,0 -a 1

this is what i use for my 7950 clocked at (1050/1575 @ 1000mV). cpm when its on the same system as my gtx 770 2500-2800 but mostly 2500cpm, 3100cpm with the same system as a 280x,

i also have another 7950 which is in an independent system which has the same settings as above and gets around 3200cpm clocked at (1200/1575 @ 1200mV i Think)

The thing with this 7950 with an nvidia card installed, is that when I boot I have to put the dvi cable on the 7950, otherwise I'd get 800-900cpm, and also if I closed the client and reopen it, the cpm drops big time. So, what I do, and I guess, some others do as well, is boot up the computer open the client and never touch it!


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Looks like we have 9 hrs and counting until the difficulty jumps a whopping ~22%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated difficulty: 0.01712451 (121.94%)
> Time to retarget: 0d 09:00:29 (2014-02-17 10:22:11 UTC+9)


Ever since amd came in the game bro.........


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Looks like we have 9 hrs and counting until the difficulty jumps a whopping ~22%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated difficulty: 0.01712451 (121.94%)
> Time to retarget: 0d 09:00:29 (2014-02-17 10:22:11 UTC+9)


What exactly does this mean for us?


----------



## Alatar

Basically that you'd need 22% more cpm to get the same amount of PTS as before.

However we'll have to see how the value is going to be affected by this. If less people will mine etc.


----------



## navynuke499

has anyone else been getting a lot of outdated shares lately? seems like since i started mining with these 780s i get a lot more than i did with the 670.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Basically that you'd need 22% more cpm to get the same amount of PTS as before.
> 
> However we'll have to see how the value is going to be affected by this. If less people will mine etc.


Hopefully that value goes up 22%...

Anyone else's CPM just tank?


----------



## theilya

any reason for todays BTC price dump?


----------



## bitbotminder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> They deposited money into my paypal in less that 2 hours.
> 
> Also use this coupon for +5% cash out value
> 
> coupon: NWAGW5
> 
> Edit: to anyone wondering the site, its btc2money.net basically all you have to do is give them your paypal address and deposite btc into the address they give you, and expect money to show up in your account very soon.
> 
> the only scary part was that they didnt give me any confirmation, so it was a scary 2 hours until i saw the money in my paypal account


Bad news!
I tried to withdraw big amount of Bitcoins and bonus code now is not working








Is this just for me or?

Please if someone know any other code share it fast...

Thanks


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> any reason for todays BTC price dump?


I believe it's MTGOX issues


----------



## kskwerl

Does anyone know where I can get good powered risers quickly, the place I ordered them from is taking forever.

I have this mobo - http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/231958/MOTHERBOARD_SOCKET_LGA1150/Asrock/H81-PRO-BTC.asp

and I ordered the these powered risers -http://www.aliexpress.com/item/PCI-E-PCI-E-Express-1x-to-1X-4x-8x-16x-Riser-Extender-Adapter-Card-with/944387438.html


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bitbotminder*
> 
> Bad news!
> I tried to withdraw big amount of Bitcoins and bonus code now is not working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just for me or?
> 
> Please if someone know any other code share it fast...
> 
> Thanks


Here is the new code. I will add it to the OP as well!

US79JT


----------



## dolcolax

So I tried to withdraw btc to usd from btc-e.com earlier, just want to ask what address should I put? If its a paypal address, how do I get one? Only addresses I know of come from wallets XD

Edit: googled it.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get good powered risers quickly, the place I ordered them from is taking forever.
> 
> I have this mobo - http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/231958/MOTHERBOARD_SOCKET_LGA1150/Asrock/H81-PRO-BTC.asp
> 
> and I ordered the these powered risers -http://www.aliexpress.com/item/PCI-E-PCI-E-Express-1x-to-1X-4x-8x-16x-Riser-Extender-Adapter-Card-with/944387438.html


just ordered 3 of these

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Powered-Riser-Extension-Cable-PCI-E-Express-1X-to-16X-w-Molex-In-Hand-in-USA-/181314961771?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


----------



## lacrossewacker

So...even though this is the "eastiest way" to exchange my BTC to USD, what the heck do I put here?


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> So...even though this is the "eastiest way" to exchange my BTC to USD, what the heck do I put here?


i can help you on the second box thats the hardest one ,


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> just ordered 3 of these
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Powered-Riser-Extension-Cable-PCI-E-Express-1X-to-16X-w-Molex-In-Hand-in-USA-/181314961771?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


just grabbed some of these thanks


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> i can help you on the second box thats the hardest one ,


Oh I'd appreciate that!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Rage19420

You put in how much BTC you want to transfer to your paypal account, after the conversion takes place.


----------



## Hukkel

Wowsers soooo many pages since i last read. I cannot read them all :/

Has there been any update on the nvidia end since the beginning? Or are we still using the same miner?

Value of the pts seems quite solid amidst all the btc foolery.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> You put in how much BTC you want to transfer to your paypal account, after the conversion takes place.


Okay so let's say I put .65 BTC.....how does it know where to pull from?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Wowsers soooo many pages since i last read. I cannot read them all :/
> 
> Has there been any update on the nvidia end since the beginning? Or are we still using the same miner?
> 
> Value of the pts seems quite solid amidst all the btc foolery.


same old same old


----------



## dovaboy

so would 4 gtx660's in my mobo foxconn a79a-s 4x pci-e x16 be benificial or a waste to mine?

cpu - amd 9850 BE
mem - gskill 2x2gb ddr2 1066
psu - corsair TX-650 and im only running 1 660 but finding other 660's for ~$150 and thinking about getting them but obviously consulting the mining experts.

-will need new psu
-maybe not get the 4 660s and settle for 2 something else's? i love nvidia and amd equally so not a fan boy of either.

opinions very welcome, my profitability is....well none im sure
but i dont mind paying for education and fun along the way to maximizing the profit and fun in the process, hopefully a shorter rather than longer procewss albeit. all advice is wanted!.

pts on gpu ~940 cpm

riecoin on cpu dropped to ~7.5 2ch/s

maxcoin on gpu ~81000 kh/s was ~90000 kh/s+ not sure what happened maybe a better cudaminer bat setting? mine is --algo=keccak -d 0 -l K1000x32 -L 256 -i 0 -C 2 -H 2 -s 10


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Okay so let's say I put .65 BTC.....how does it know where to pull from?


there will be btc address you need to deposit while conversion is progress.
i idid early morning before tomorrow spikes to 0.5btc, mine takes <1hrs to get in my paypal


----------



## Rage19420

You put in the amount you want to transfer, your paypal address and then the next page will give you an unique identifier code to send your funds to.

Like so:


----------



## Jackripp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> You put in the amount you want to transfer, your paypal address and then the next page will give you an unique identifier code to send your funds to.
> 
> Like so:


sorry for interupting just want to ask what are the steps after this? does the paypal address needs to be registered on my name?? they are going to check that?

for example i write the amount lets say 3.54 btc
i write a paypal address
i write the bonus code US79JT
and then i send the btc to the unique address. what is next step??


----------



## lacrossewacker

Any particular reason BTC has taken a little dive today?

EDIT: Just found out

http://www.nasdaq.com/article/bitcoin-plunges-50-on-mt-gox-to-hit-usd230-as-troubles-continue-cm327028


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Looks like we have 9 hrs and counting until the difficulty jumps a whopping ~22%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated difficulty: 0.01712451 (121.94%)
> Time to retarget: 0d 09:00:29 (2014-02-17 10:22:11 UTC+9)


About 2 hours till we see the difficulty change. Looks like less gaming for me today till we see how things turn out.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackripp*
> 
> sorry for interupting just want to ask what are the steps after this? does the paypal address needs to be registered on my name?? they are going to check that?


It will go to whatever paypal address you enter.

Quote:


> for example i write the amount lets say 3.54 btc
> i write a paypal address
> i write the bonus code US79JT
> and then i send the btc to the unique address. what is next step??


It should show up in your paypal account usually under an hour.


----------



## Sozin

Well I forgot about the minimum Paypal limit for BTC-E, so now I just have $13 sitting there. Shucks.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Well I forgot about the minimum Paypal limit for BTC-E, so now I just have $13 sitting there. Shucks.


is it too late now?

darn time zones! oh well







Guess I'll have to wait until I get .5 BTC


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> is it too late now?
> 
> darn time zones! oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to wait until I get .5 BTC


Oh yeah, it's too late. Didn't even cross my mind. Oh well, I only have $486.93 left to go...


----------



## BulletSponge

So is there any other way currently other than BTC 2 Money for getting funds from BTC-e to a bank?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> They also have a 290 for $428...use same coupon code
> 
> http://m.dell.com/mt/accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A7389425&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=0&~ck=baynoteSearch&mboxDisable=1&un_jtt_redirect
> 
> Unfortunately it's 1 max per customer.


So I ended up picking up one of these earlier this afternoon(+rep btw). I wonder if they actually have the stock?

Also why is it $480 at the link above yet HERE it's much much more?

Idk. It would be fantastic but I'm not holding my breath on actually getting it between the pricing (especially with the coupon) and the fact that a large majority of miners saw this deal 24 hours before I even ordered it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> So is there any other way currently other than BTC 2 Money for getting funds from BTC-e to a bank?


www.coinbase.com


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Any particular reason BTC has taken a little dive today?
> 
> EDIT: Just found out
> 
> http://www.nasdaq.com/article/bitcoin-plunges-50-on-mt-gox-to-hit-usd230-as-troubles-continue-cm327028


That's insane! Mt.Gox needs to disappear...quick.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> So is there any other way currently other than BTC 2 Money for getting funds from BTC-e to a bank?


Yes, coinbase.com


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> www.coinbase.com


Forgot that I have an account there already, but I have never used it. Do I just create a new address in the section shown below and deposit to that address from BTC-e?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Forgot that I have an account there already, but I have never used it. Do I just create a new address in the section shown below and deposit to that address from BTC-e?


You got it.


----------



## BulletSponge

Doh, changed my password on BTC-e earlier today and now have a 48 hold on withdrawals.


----------



## lacrossewacker

I'll just wait until I get to .5 BTC

It'll let things settle hopefully and I'll have my 290 and 280 in this week.

Gonna need two new PSUs though


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> They also have a 290 for $428...use same coupon code
> 
> http://m.dell.com/mt/accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A7389425&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=0&~ck=baynoteSearch&mboxDisable=1&un_jtt_redirect
> 
> Unfortunately it's 1 max per customer.
> 
> 
> 
> So I ended up picking up one of these earlier this afternoon(+rep btw). I wonder if they actually have the stock?
> 
> Also why is it $480 at the link above yet HERE it's much much more?
> 
> Idk. It would be fantastic but I'm not holding my breath on actually getting it between the pricing (especially with the coupon) and the fact that a large majority of miners saw this deal 24 hours before I even ordered it.
Click to expand...

FYI I just got finished talking to a dell customer support rep. They not only assured me that they still had stock in but also didn't say a thing about the price on my order.









I was actually a bit worried for a second too. I gave them the order number and it took them like 5 minutes for a response which was "You got the VisionTek r9 290 right?" I was just waiting for them to say "Well it looks like there has been a error in pricing." lol.


----------



## Jackripp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackripp*
> 
> sorry for interupting just want to ask what are the steps after this? does the paypal address needs to be registered on my name?? they are going to check that?
> 
> for example i write the amount lets say 3.54 btc
> i write a paypal address
> i write the bonus code US79JT
> and then i send the btc to the unique address. what is next step??
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> It will go to whatever paypal address you enter.
> 
> It should show up in your paypal account usually under an hour.
Click to expand...

thanks! under an hour sound more than good! i will make the first sell tomorrow morning. as i understood i can transfer directly from btc-e wallet to the unique wallet which btc2money will give me?


----------



## bitbotminder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Here is the new code. I will add it to the OP as well!
> 
> US79JT


Hey, thanks a lot already got my money.

Insanely fast!


----------



## Sozin

Man, dropped down to making under 1PTS a day after the difficulty bump.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Man, dropped down to making under 1PTS a day after the difficulty bump.


whats your total CPM?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Man, dropped down to making under 1PTS a day after the difficulty bump.


Oh yeah haha. Now my Titan would make 1/2 a PTS, 2 280X make 1.6. Not sure how long I can sustain this


----------



## lightsout

1.5 on my 4x 270's.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> whats your total CPM?


Still hovering around 3400.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Oh yeah haha. Now my Titan would make 1/2 a PTS, 2 280X make 1.6. Not sure how long I can sustain this


Yeah, PTS -> BTC better start increasing...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Still hovering around 3400.
> Yeah, PTS -> BTC better start increasing...


What factors need to go into play to increase the value of a PTS coin


----------



## theilya

so before I would make 5 PTS a day at 15k CPM now 3.8 PTS

that $70 less per week...

shiiit


----------



## Panther Al

I wouldn't be too surprised to see PTS climb a little bit more: Now its more than just a figurative stake in something, now every PTS is a share in the DAC system that they are pushing, so it has a little more intrinsic value: especially if the DAC's they are pushing start to take off. Couple with a reduction in new supply, I would be shocked of over the next few weeks it stabilised a little bit higher.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What factors need to go into play to increase the value of a PTS coin


People wanting to buy it at a higher price?


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get good powered risers quickly, the place I ordered them from is taking forever.
> 
> I have this mobo - http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/231958/MOTHERBOARD_SOCKET_LGA1150/Asrock/H81-PRO-BTC.asp
> 
> and I ordered the these powered risers -http://www.aliexpress.com/item/PCI-E-PCI-E-Express-1x-to-1X-4x-8x-16x-Riser-Extender-Adapter-Card-with/944387438.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> just ordered 3 of these
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Powered-Riser-Extension-Cable-PCI-E-Express-1X-to-16X-w-Molex-In-Hand-in-USA-/181314961771?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> just grabbed some of these thanks


Just for knowledge sake, these are the powered risers I got (six of them):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HCBOHKO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They took about 2 days to arrive. Build quality is nice, so far as I can see; I'm still working on my rig stand so I haven't tested them electrically yet.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Just for knowledge sake, these are the powered risers I got (six of them):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HCBOHKO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> They took about 2 days to arrive. Build quality is nice, so far as I can see; I'm still working on my rig stand so I haven't tested them electrically yet.


$20.....ewww!!!!

But they should be good!


----------



## rickyman0319

i got a problem with sync wallet. It say out of sync. I will adding the port. it is still no good.







.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> $20.....ewww!!!!
> 
> But they should be good!


Ha! Just noticed that. Price went up; when I ordered them, they were 16.28









Edit: Nevermind, just did the math, apparently I did order them at 21


----------



## drka0tic

Now we need to get 3900 cpm to get 1 PTS/day... a 30% increase









To those that are currently mining dogecoin, LTC, etc....is PTS still the most profitable with this increase in difficulty?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i got a problem with sync wallet. It say out of sync. I will adding the port. it is still no good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


how out of sync is it? A couple days? A couple hours?

My first sync took a few hours to do...

Some people's only took like 15 minutes

I just leave my wallet up and running on my PC. It's not going anywhere


----------



## rickyman0319

here it is.

can I still mine pts even though the wallet is not sync?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Now we need to get 3900 cpm to get 1 PTS/day... a 30% increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To those that are currently mining dogecoin, LTC, etc....is PTS still the most profitable with this increase in difficulty?


I would also like to know this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> can I still mine pts even though the wallet is not sync?


Yes.


----------



## rickyman0319

I have 4770k @ 44ghz. how do I know what is my cpm?

it says: ?/90.000cpm


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I have 4770k @ 44ghz. how do I know what is my cpm?
> 
> it says: ?/90.000cpm


44Ghz you say?









Just give it a bit, it'll give you a CPM value.

Also
Quote:


> If you can't get your Protoshare wallet to sync try:
> 
> When the protoshares qt client is open, find its icon down in the system tray. Right click it and click on the Debug Window option. In there, open up the Console Mode. Type in the following commands
> 
> addnode cryptoseed.cloudapp.net add
> addnode 162.243.67.4 add
> addnode 162.243.54.126 add
> addnode 37.139.29.236 add
> addnode 64.90.183.137 add
> addnode 180.183.205.118 add


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I have 4770k @ 44ghz. how do I know what is my cpm?
> 
> it says: ?/90.000cpm


holy 44ghz


----------



## rickyman0319

I meant 4.4ghz


----------



## rickyman0319

I think I got around 640cpm right now according to mining.


----------



## lacrossewacker

I'm looking at the 630 CPM. Read the details.

Secondly, for better screenshots, hit the Windows button to search and type in "snip"

Use snipping tool. Click New and essentially whatever you crop out (drag and highlight) will be saved as a jpeg.


----------



## rickyman0319

is that okay or no good?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> is that okay or no good?


very good for a CPU!

EDIT: To add to this, you'd really want to be getting a GPU miner setup. CPU's are good for a couple hundred CPM, but GPU's can get you anywhere from 1,000-4,200 CPM each!!!


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> very good for a CPU!
> 
> EDIT: To add to this, you'd really want to be getting a GPU miner setup. CPU's are good for a couple hundred CPM, but GPU's can get you anywhere from 1,000-4,200 CPM each!!!


looking at your speedtest.net results.. Do you go to GMU also : O ?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> looking at your speedtest.net results.. Do you go to GMU also : O ?


I did









Majored in IT: Information Security

Do you go there?


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> very good for a CPU!
> 
> EDIT: To add to this, you'd really want to be getting a GPU miner setup. CPU's are good for a couple hundred CPM, but GPU's can get you anywhere from 1,000-4,200 CPM each!!!


I am just waiting for r8 280x to be here. I am just wondering if I want to buy r7 260x or not.


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majored in IT: Information Security
> 
> Do you go there?


Yup, I do : D

what a small world


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> Yup, I do : D
> 
> what a small world


Maybe I've run into you before, exposing my super secret identity









A little off topic but....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What are you studying there? I wish I had more info about things like [email protected] and maybe even this mining stuff back in school so I could take advantage of all that _free_ power. Make sure you do while you can if you live on campus.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am just waiting for r8 280x to be here. I am just wondering if I want to buy r7 260x or not.


okay well the 280X is good. I don't know about the R7 260X though. I really don't think it'd be worth it performance wise. It's considerably slower than a 270X which is about half as powerful CPM wise as a 280X.

There's a Microcenter in Kansas City though. I highly recommend you take a stroll there. Also, I'm not sure about the Best Buy's there, but the one near me has been selling XFX 270X's for $250


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> okay well the 280X is good. I don't know about the R7 260X though. I really don't think it'd be worth it performance wise. It's considerably slower than a 270X which is about half as powerful CPM wise as a 280X.
> 
> There's a Microcenter in Kansas City though. I highly recommend you take a stroll there. Also, I'm not sure about the Best Buy's there, but the one near me has been selling XFX 270X's for $250


Same deal for the 270x from dell...

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A7272921&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=0&~ck=baynoteSearch

The coupon code should still apply as well - T2LLG$98G7$F19

Again the 280x is $350 and the 290 is $475, both BEFORE the coupon code is added.

Also there is a 270x that isn't that bad in price (compared to the rest at least currently) that will probably come out similar to the price from dell. It's in stock too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131532


----------



## rickyman0319

how much if the code is add?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> how much if the code is add?


I gave you all the info. I believe you're more than capable of clicking on the link, hitting add to cart, and then typing in the code for yourself.







It's not like you have to type in any billing information before you can add it.

I edited in a newegg link above too.


----------



## rickyman0319

good if I don't have to pay tax and shipping. lol









how do I mine litecorn?


----------



## Outlawed

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2591.0
Quote:


> The last BTC and PTS block on feb 28 th will be used for the snapshot of the bitshares XT blockchain. This will be the first feature complete test network.


Does this mean we'll be getting our bitshares in a little over a week?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> good if I don't have to pay tax and shipping. lol


Pretty sure they give you free shipping. I got it on mine with the 290. Not sure if it's a part of the coupon code or not. It might be cheaper than newegg but idk, you'll have to check.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2591.0
> Does this mean we'll be getting our bitshares in a little over a week?
> Pretty sure they give you free shipping. I got it on mine with the 290. Not sure if it's a part of the coupon code or not. It might be cheaper than newegg but idk, you'll have to check.


what does it all mean?

what are bitshares?

can we still mine it?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> what does it all mean?
> 
> what are bitshares?
> 
> can we still mine it?


^^^^

What he said


----------



## rickyman0319

do u guys thinks if I buy antminer s1 better than another miner card like r9 270x?


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> what does it all mean?
> 
> what are bitshares?
> 
> can we still mine it?


As to that thread, it pretty much comes down, if I read it right, at the end of Feb. they will issue shares based off of the PTS you are holding on a certain date. A Bitshare, or BTS, is much like a stock certificate: it gives you a piece of the action when it comes to future DAC projects that Invictus comes up with in the future: a possibility that it might be, in a odd fashion, a lot like a dividend issuing stock. And while you can not mine BTS, there is still half a million PTS out there to be mined, so thats still a going thing.


----------



## rickyman0319

what are the best pool?


----------



## theilya

so what happens after all PTS are mined out?

Is there anything equivalent of PTS profits to mine right now?

i was hoping to get my money back on my mining rig within 2 months or so, but it looks like PTS wont last that long...

i might as well return the cards to newegg at end of months i guess


----------



## Panther Al

I think PTS has a few more than a couple months left in it: I haven't a solid idea how long, but I would guess we have at least six months at the current rate of advance (it was 73% a little over a week ago, now its 74%): remember, the difficulty will increase, which will slow things down. Question is, will the value of them keep up with the difficulty.


----------



## 316320




----------



## wholeeo

Anyone know how to get Arcudaminer to run on a specified GPU?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone know how to get Arcudaminer to run on a specified GPU?


You may wanna ask archi yourself, tried doing it, but not possible.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone know how to get Arcudaminer to run on a specified GPU?


Cant, on new version I think it will put that option in.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Cant, on new version I think it will put that option in.


The new version was a fail


----------



## Hukkel

What we really need is an updated Nvidia miner. One that brings the Nvidia cards a tad more to the AMD ones.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> so what happens after all PTS are mined out?
> 
> Is there anything equivalent of PTS profits to mine right now?
> 
> i was hoping to get my money back on my mining rig within 2 months or so, but it looks like PTS wont last that long...
> 
> i might as well return the cards to newegg at end of months i guess


Yeah, kind of feeling like returning the cards and snatching up something else.


----------



## srkpvn

how to use OpenCL PTS-miner please tell im newbie for this and tell me example .bat file im using R9 280X


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> how to use OpenCL PTS-miner please tell im newbie for this and tell me example .bat file im using R9 280X


Try these:

-p x -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1

Does the difficulty only continue to increase as the remaining PTS are mined?


----------



## Hukkel

The difficulty is determined by the total hashrate / sharerate of a coin vs the amount of coins/blocks being released by the system.

When many more people start mining the total sharerate goes up, amount of block being released stays the same = higher diff.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm holding my pts, waiting for the coin minting to end...it'll be the first coin to reach that state. Wonder what will happen with the price by then...


----------



## Sozin

Wow...I really should have looked at Newegg's return policy because they aren't accepting returns on these cards...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Wow...I really should have looked at Newegg's return policy because they aren't accepting returns on these cards...


where does it say that?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> where does it say that?




Replacements only.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> so what happens after all PTS are mined out?
> 
> Is there anything equivalent of PTS profits to mine right now?
> 
> i was hoping to get my money back on my mining rig within 2 months or so, but it looks like PTS wont last that long...
> 
> i might as well return the cards to newegg at end of months i guess


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Wow...I really should have looked at Newegg's return policy because they aren't accepting returns on these cards...


Man I really find it a bit weird that you guys spend so much on your hardware and yet do such little research lol.

There is defiantly other profitable crypto currency out there and always will be at this rate.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Man I really find it a bit weird that you guys spend so much on your hardware and yet do such little research lol.
> 
> There is defiantly other profitable crypto currency out there and always will be at this rate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Man I really find it a bit weird that you guys spend so much on your hardware and yet do such little research lol.
> 
> There is defiantly other profitable crypto currency out there and always will be at this rate.


It's more of a realization that I'd rather play than mine, but now I'm stuck with this card. Ugh.


----------



## Hukkel

Then just sell it, everyone wants AMD cards right now.


----------



## dph314

Is this normal? Still wondering why I seem to be slightly below average for a Ti. My 650M's in my laptop show the correct memory values, not my Ti though.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> It's more of a realization that I'd rather play than mine, but now I'm stuck with this card. Ugh.


I don't think you will have any problem getting rid of that card.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I don't think you will have any problem getting rid of that card.


Cards...I now own two actually.


----------



## beaker7

Ordered some of these: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4885#ov

Might build a rig out in the tool shed so they can keep cool. It's within wifi range of the house.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Cards...I now own two actually.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> It's more of a realization that I'd rather play than mine, but now I'm stuck with this *card*. Ugh.


You said it, not us.









Really though you won't have a problem selling them, probably for more than you paid. Still I'm guessing you already had a dedicated GPU for gaming before you started mining. Why not game on that while you're making money with the others?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Okay so sometime this week I'll get my risers in.

I got a new dining table yesterday, so I'm thinking I'll take the old one and put it in the office and have what basically looks like an open test bench. What I'm wondering though is how will I place the GPU's that are plugged in with the risers? I can get 3 GPU's into my mobo, but how should I place the 1 or 2 GPU's won't have a PCI-E slot home of their own?


----------



## beaker7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> What the heck are you doing woth a 7xtitan rig at work? Where do you work? Heaven!?!


Ha, no its for 3d rendering.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> You said it, not us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really though you won't have a problem selling them, probably for more than you paid. Still I'm guessing you already had a dedicated GPU for gaming before you started mining. Why not game on that while you're making money with the others?


I see they are pretty inflated on eBay, but you lose quite a bit in fees that way. Now that I think about it, I'm still on the fence about what to do. I mean, scheduled to make 1.7 PTS a day with both 280Xs, but if the difficulty goes up and the value doesn't move with it, then it's not worth it to keep going.

Amazon won't be getting any NZXT H440s for a few months now apparently, man that is weak.


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> 
> 
> Replacements only.


you still have rights as a consumer that supersede what the company states. You can claim the item is not fit for its intended purchase. How long have you had them for ?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I see they are pretty inflated on eBay, but you lose quite a bit in fees that way. Now that I think about it, I'm still on the fence about what to do. I mean, scheduled to make 1.7 PTS a day with both 280Xs, but if the difficulty goes up and the value doesn't move with it, then it's not worth it to keep going.
> 
> Amazon won't be getting any NZXT H440s for a few months now apparently, man that is weak.


pre-order?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146148

Also, at the current market prices and profitability calc, you'll be getting ~$500 a month with 2 x 280X's. Don't just think of the first month, think of the second, the third, the fourth, etc...


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I see they are pretty inflated on eBay, but you lose quite a bit in fees that way. Now that I think about it, I'm still on the fence about what to do. I mean, scheduled to make 1.7 PTS a day with both 280Xs, but if the difficulty goes up and the value doesn't move with it, then it's not worth it to keep going.
> 
> Amazon won't be getting any NZXT H440s for a few months now apparently, man that is weak.


Do you realize how many miners are on OCN alone? I can see you're no stranger to the marketplace. If you throw it up there it will probably be gone in a day. Also you could asked to be paid in BTC (or any other cyrptocurrency) and negate the paypal fees as well.

Again you seem set on thinking that PTS is the only thing out there that will make you money. If you really don't want to worry about researching coins you can join a multipool which automatically gets your miner to mine the most profitable coins at any time. Then they just pay you directly in BTC.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I see they are pretty inflated on eBay, but you lose quite a bit in fees that way. Now that I think about it, I'm still on the fence about what to do. I mean, scheduled to make 1.7 PTS a day with both 280Xs, but if the difficulty goes up and the value doesn't move with it, then it's not worth it to keep going.
> 
> Amazon won't be getting any NZXT H440s for a few months now apparently, man that is weak.


Sell them and move on. Place them in the marketplace here for sell and they will be snapped up within minutes.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> pre-order?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146148
> 
> Also, at the current market prices and profitability calc, you'll be getting ~$500 a month with 2 x 280X's. Don't just think of the first month, think of the second, the third, the fourth, etc...


what coin r u mining and what is the best pool?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Sell them and move on. Place them in the marketplace here for sell and they will be snapped up within minutes.


Hell, just sell em to me


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Hell, just sell em to me


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Try these:
> 
> -p x -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1
> 
> Does the difficulty only continue to increase as the remaining PTS are mined?


is correct path ? i registered in ypool.net

clpts_x86-64.exe -u 1.pts_1 -p 123 -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what coin r u mining and what is the best pool?


I think it's safe to say we're all in here using ypool for PTS. Most of us here haven't deviated from what the OP's guide says.

For example.

I'm using ypool.

I'm using the PTS wallet.

Every 1 PTS Coin earned, the coin is sent to the address specified in my wallet's "Receive" tab.

Then I'm using the necessary AMD/Nvidia/CPU miners located on the OP's guide.

Pretty simple. Not as hands on as the others I've seen (which is good for me







)


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> is correct path ? i registered in ypool.net
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u 1.pts_1 -p 123 -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1


Mine looks like this:

clpts_x86-64.exe -u username.PTS_1 -p x -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Mine looks like this:
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u username.PTS_1 -p x -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1


what should i want to replace in "username" i mean PTS wallet address is username or i register in ypool.net that should i want to add?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> what should i want to replace in "username" i mean PTS wallet address is username or i register in ypool.net that should i want to add?


Your ypool username.


----------



## Hukkel

@Sozin; come on man they will sell in seconds. Next to that, what is wrong with gaming with those babies?


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Your ypool username.


thanks a lot @sozin

Im getting collision is 3234... its good? or bad? im using R9 280X


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> @Sozin; come on man they will sell in seconds. Next to that, what is wrong with gaming with those babies?


Haven't gamed on them yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> thanks a lot @sozin
> 
> Im getting collision is 3234... its good? or bad? im using R9 280X


That's pretty good, close to what I am getting.


----------



## Hukkel

It is fine. Depends on if it is the monitor GFX card and what clocks.

My cards that are not plugged into a monitor and run @ 1150/1500 do around the 3400 / 3500 CPM.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> pre-order?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146148
> 
> Also, at the current market prices and profitability calc, you'll be getting ~$500 a month with 2 x 280X's. Don't just think of the first month, think of the second, the third, the fourth, etc...


Oh wow, releasing next Monday. This wait is killing me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Again you seem set on thinking that PTS is the only thing out there that will make you money. If you really don't want to worry about researching coins you can join a multipool which automatically gets your miner to mine the most profitable coins at any time. Then they just pay you directly in BTC.


I'm going to try out a pool and see how it goes for a few days, then I'll figure something out from there.


----------



## lightsout

Yeah they've been like that for quite a while to avoid people from binning cards I assume.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Wow...I really should have looked at Newegg's return policy because they aren't accepting returns on these cards...


----------



## rickyman0319

which one is better? RIE or PTS?


----------



## Hukkel

Isn't RIE a full on CPU coin atm?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Isn't RIE a full on CPU coin atm?


Last I checked in on the Riecoin thread here it was still CPU.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Oh wow, releasing next Monday. This wait is killing me.
> I'm going to try out a pool and see how it goes for a few days, then I'll figure something out from there.


Are you doing an air build or water cooled build in the H440? I want to see some water builds!


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Are you doing an air build or water cooled build in the H440? I want to see some water builds!


Air for now, but I have always wanted to water cool so who knows.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Air for now, but I have always wanted to water cool so who knows.


not questioning your tastes or anything, but what do you like about the case?

Ive never heard of it and the only case ive ever seen surrounded by excitement was the release of the Cooler Master Cosmos 2


----------



## lacrossewacker

Eerybody else here mining PTS on your CPUs too or are CPUs best suited elsewhere.

Im getting ~3,100 CPM on my CPUs. On ypool adding them up gives me
447.3 Share value/Hour


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> not questioning your tastes or anything, but what do you like about the case?
> 
> Ive never heard of it and the only case ive ever seen surrounded by excitement was the release of the Cooler Master Cosmos 2


I like the promise of easy cable management, the lack of 5.25" bays, PSU shroud, and that handy little light on by the I/O plate.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Eerybody else here mining PTS on your CPUs too or are CPUs best suited elsewhere.
> 
> Im getting ~3,100 CPM on my CPUs. On ypool adding them up gives me
> 447.3 Share value/Hour


3100??? My 4770K gave me 250. Are you sure?


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Eerybody else here mining PTS on your CPUs too or are CPUs best suited elsewhere.
> 
> Im getting ~3,100 CPM on my *CPUs*. On ypool adding them up gives me
> 447.3 Share value/Hour


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> 3100??? My 4770K gave me 250. Are you sure?


he has a pile of them running, if I remember correctly


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> 3100??? My 4770K gave me 250. Are you sure?


your 4770k should be pushing about 400. Cfm.
The difference though is that I have 3 i7's and about 10 i5-2400s


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> your 4770k should be pushing about 400. Cfm.
> The difference though is that I have 3 i7's and about 10 i5-2400s


wuuuuuuuuuuuuut

So this is a little weird, ever seen Afterburner just not display anything about a GPU?










Started getting low CPM, restarted, currently getting 3200 but I can't see any info about my card...


----------



## mocboy123

Quick question: can I mine PTS on my CPU as well as my GPU at the same time?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mocboy123*
> 
> Quick question: can I mine PTS on my CPU as well as my GPU at the same time?


Yes you can although I would leave one thread open to feed the GPUs


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mocboy123*
> 
> Quick question: can I mine PTS on my CPU as well as my GPU at the same time?


yes. On my systems with the i7 I keep 1 thread open just for my local computer tasks and JUST IN CASE the GPU miners need any cpu cycles.

If you have an i5 though, just go ahead and use all 4 cores. EDIT: I see you do have an i5. Go with 3 threads first. Then later, close the miner and change it to 4 threads. Try to observe any changes.

So far I've seen 0 impact on my GPU output.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> 3100??? My 4770K gave me 250. Are you sure?


Were you using the haswell yam miner that was released about a week or two ago? A 4770k with a decent overclock was reported as getting 800 CPM by someone on here, using the a=8 flag

The dev really optimized it for haswell. I'm only getting 615cpm on my 4.8ghz 3930k with 11 threads on the sandy bridge one.


----------



## Sozin

GPUZ sees the GPU, uninstalled HWMonitor and Afterburner and reinstalled, still not showing anything but memory usage. wat


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> 3100??? My 4770K gave me 250. Are you sure?


Try this..

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/102606345/HaswellMine.zip

Download zip. You'll probably get a Windows Security warning, that's fine. It just sees that there's an application in this.
Extract.
Right click on the yam-pts.cfg file, open in notepad, add your username. Save. Run .bat

PS: I set it to 7 threads on the CPU.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> wuuuuuuuuuuuuut
> 
> ..










Too bad their just a bunch of weak minions.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## theilya

im getting 800 CPM on 4.5ghz 4770k


----------



## Caldeio

I've decided to get another air 540 and it'll be my gf's gaming pc. It will have my mining build and will be mining when she isn't using it. Goal is to have one more 270x Toxic for two total. I don't think 3 270x will work on a corsair tx750?

This is first step, case, motherboard then another 270x. My goal for my case is to get one 280x. Possibly sell my gtx770 and buy another 280x. Then get a 270x for the bottom slot and have that full time miner, and the 280x's for when I'm not gaming. It'll be alot of heat. I might be better off going no bottom slot

Any reason to keep my gtx770 for gaming or nvidia? Metro and planetside are the only games I think that have physx that I play, and planetside disabled them. I could game on the 280x's in crossfire if I got another 280x instead of the gtx770 and get a msi or other small sized card-270x for the bottom slot for full time mining. I'd get something with backplates and bottom slot I'd have to take the backplate off so thats why a smaller sized card.
I do use solidworks, and play fallout/skyrim stuff.

I'm getting a killawatt soon, I wanna see how much power I use. More than likely the end of the week.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Were you using the haswell yam miner that was released about a week or two ago? A 4770k with a decent overclock was reported as getting 800 CPM by someone on here, using the a=8 flag
> 
> The dev really optimized it for haswell. I'm only getting 615cpm on my 4.8ghz 3930k with 11 threads on the sandy bridge one.


have u tried changing it to av=11 ?

im using [email protected] on 4930k giving me 665cpm
cant use 11 out memory lol


----------



## naws45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> wuuuuuuuuuuuuut
> 
> So this is a little weird, ever seen Afterburner just not display anything about a GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started getting low CPM, restarted, currently getting 3200 but I can't see any info about my card...


Sozin do you have a monitor or dummy plug connected to that card?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naws45*
> 
> Sozin do you have a monitor or dummy plug connected to that card?


It's the only card in the computer, and yes there is a monitor connected to it.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I've decided to get another air 540 and it'll be my gf's gaming pc. It will have my mining build and will be mining when she isn't using it. Goal is to have one more 270x Toxic for two total. I don't think 3 270x will work on a corsair tx750?
> 
> I'm getting a killawatt soon, I wanna see how much power I use. More than likely the end of the week.


750w PSU is plenty for 3 270X's.

You'll probably have to use 4x6pin PCI-E cables for 2 of them and use Molex-PCI-E adapters for your last 270X. No issue there.


----------



## Sozin

Here's a screenshot of what GPUZ says:


----------



## Ali Man

To date, when considering single core/ thread performance, a 4770k is the leader. You guys can clearly see how it's leaving behind hexa cores of Sandy.

In my experience, just one thread doesn't do the job when running multiple gpus, neither does two or even three. I personally leave one thread per gpu, only then my cpm isn't affected of my 780s.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 750w PSU is plenty for 3 270X's.
> 
> You'll probably have to use 4x6pin PCI-E cables for 2 of them and use Molex-PCI-E adapters for your last 270X. No issue there.


Thank you!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Thank you!


Don't fear the molex - PCI cables. I have a GTX 780 mining 24/7 running on two Molex to 8-pin PCI-E cables.

you probably got a couple of these with your GPU's


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> have u tried changing it to av=11 ?
> 
> im using [email protected] on 4930k giving me 665cpm
> cant use 11 out memory lol


Looks like it bumped it up to about 640cpm. Not ideal but hey I'll take every bit extra. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> To date, when considering single core/ thread performance, a 4770k is the leader. You guys can clearly see how it's leaving behind hexa cores of Sandy.
> 
> In my experience, just one thread doesn't do the job when running multiple gpus, neither does two or even three. I personally leave one thread per gpu, only then my cpm isn't affected of my 780s.


Well the 4930k mentioned is actually ivy, just saying.







These CPUs could be the powerhouse but like I said earlier he just spent more time developing for haswell. There isn't even specific programs for the enthusiast level CPUs. They simply fall under the whole family it's associated with.

I also only use 11 out of 12 to mine with because of my 780 mining, as you have already explained why. The rest of my mining equipment is or will be in a separate rig.


----------



## dph314

So...no one knows if this is normal or not?


I only have about 1050MBs of VRAM usage when mining. Shouldn't it be more? Using arCUDAminer1.0c.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So...no one knows if this is normal or not?
> 
> 
> I only have about 1050MBs of VRAM usage when mining. Shouldn't it be more? Using arCUDAminer1.0c.


Someone correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that "connecting with x.pushthrough" an indication that it isn't actually connecting to the servers?

What are your flags in the bat file?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Try this..
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/102606345/HaswellMine.zip
> 
> Download zip. You'll probably get a Windows Security warning, that's fine. It just sees that there's an application in this.
> Extract.
> Right click on the yam-pts.cfg file, open in notepad, add your username. Save. Run .bat
> 
> PS: I set it to 7 threads on the CPU.


That's the one I use. I get about 250.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> That's the one I use. I get about 250.


on how many threads? On a hyperthread enabled i7? what clock?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> on how many threads? On a hyperthread enabled i7? what clock?


stock, 7


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> stock, 7


hmm weird. And you can see that each thread is working and taking their 512mb chunk of ram?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> hmm weird. And you can see that each thread is working and taking their 512mb chunk of ram?


I believe so.


----------



## mocboy123

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## mocboy123

OK, big question coming up. I've been researching for a couple hours now, and I need to know: is it legal to mine Protoshares(crypto currency in general) and then exchange them for USD? Could anyone link a site that proves this? My research has reported that half of the sources say it is perfectly legal and half of them say that because it is not legal tender it is insanely illegal. What??? I used to think that the only thing illegal about bitcoin is that it is used to buy drugs and stuff anonymously, but cash is used for the same thing! Anyone got something to prove either side of this argument?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I believe so.


exit the miner. Restart it, watch it initialize each thread 0-6. See any threads that might have a funky message afterwards compared to the rest?

Also...

Try this.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/102606345/yankgeneric.zip


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mocboy123*
> 
> OK, big question coming up. I've been researching for a couple hours now, and I need to know: is it legal to mine Protoshares(crypto currency in general) and then exchange them for USD? Could anyone link a site that proves this? My research has reported that half of the sources say it is perfectly legal and half of them say that because it is not legal tender it is insanely illegal. What??? I used to think that the only thing illegal about bitcoin is that it is used to buy drugs and stuff anonymously, but cash is used for the same thing! Anyone got something to prove either side of this argument?


From bitcoin.org
Quote:


> *Is Bitcoin legal?*
> 
> To the best of our knowledge, Bitcoin has not been made illegal by legislation in most jurisdictions. However, some jurisdictions (such as Argentina and Russia) severely restrict or ban foreign currencies. Other jurisdictions (such as Thailand) may limit the licensing of certain entities such as Bitcoin exchanges.
> 
> Regulators from various jurisdictions are taking steps to provide individuals and businesses with rules on how to integrate this new technology with the formal, regulated financial system. For example, the Financial Crimes Enforcement Network (FinCEN), a bureau in the United States Treasury Department, issued non-binding guidance on how it characterizes certain activities involving virtual currencies.


----------



## mocboy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> From bitcoin.org


Thanks. The reason I wasn't sure of this was because this website: http://www.coindesk.com/information/is-bitcoin-legal/

Says that it isn't, if I understand correctly.
They say this:

" According to the FinCEN guidance, people creating bitcoins and exchanging them for fiat currency are not safe.

FinCEN: "By contrast, a person that creates units of convertible virtual currency and sells those units to another person for real currency or its equivalent is engaged in transmission to another location and is a money transmitter."

Miners seem to fall into this category, which could theoretically make them liable for MTB classification. This is a bone of contention for bitcoin miners, who have asked for clarification. This issue has not to our knowledge been tested in court."


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> If you use http://btc2money.net and promo code *NWAGW5* you can sell BTC for just over $700.


I used that site to convert all the bit coins I had and I have a feeling I got scammed. I sent in the bit coins using your code and first they said they have a lot of large orders so they can't process. Then they said send in some more bit coins and we will process. When I refused they said they will return my coins, but it will take a while. I don't know how long a while is but it's been quite a few hours with nothing to show.

Sad, but I don't know how this will end.

To the rest of you guys out there, don't use this site.


----------



## mocboy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I used that site to convert all the bit coins I had and I have a feeling I got scammed. I sent in the bit coins using your code and first they said they have a lot of large orders so they can't process. Then they said send in some more bit coins and we will process. When I refused they said they will return my coins, but it will take a while. I don't know how long a while is but it's been quite a few hours with nothing to show.
> 
> Sad, but I don't know how this will end.
> 
> To the rest of you guys out there, don't use this site.


Dang that sucks, but thanks for letting us all know.


----------



## mocboy123

Anyone? The only reason I'm so worried about the legality of mining is that my parents won't let me mine unless it is 100% legal.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> That's the one I use. I get about 250.


Pretty sure he sent you one with the conf file already setup, via a=8 or whatever it needs to be. sounds like the problem. Also just to be sure it is the haswell one and the most recent one correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mocboy123*
> 
> Anyone? The only reason I'm so worried about the legality of mining is that my parents won't let me mine unless it is 100% legal.


I'm gonna let you know that if it was in any way illegal, it would *NOT* be on OCN. You can't even use profanity on this site without getting it edited and receiving and infraction.

They actually didn't allow bitcoint talk a year or two ago here because of the vagueness surrounding it's legality at the time. It's perfectly clear now though , it is *completely legal* (hints why there is a whole subforum here dedicated to it pretty much).

The only part where illegal gets mixed in is the fact that people use it to pay for illegal things since it's virtually traceless (at least compared to fiat money via something like a credit card).


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I used that site to convert all the bit coins I had and I have a feeling I got scammed. I sent in the bit coins using your code and first they said they have a lot of large orders so they can't process. Then they said send in some more bit coins and we will process. When I refused they said they will return my coins, but it will take a while. I don't know how long a while is but it's been quite a few hours with nothing to show.
> 
> Sad, but I don't know how this will end.
> 
> To the rest of you guys out there, don't use this site.


Hopefully you get them back. How many did you have?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mocboy123*
> 
> Anyone? The only reason I'm so worried about the legality of mining is that my parents won't let me mine unless it is 100% legal.


Well it's not illegal, and that's as close to 100% as you're going to get.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Hopefully you get them back. How many did you have?
> Well it's not illegal, and that's as close to 100% as you're going to get.


I sent them approx 1 Btc and that too because I had to pay off my kids school fees and am in a bit of a financial crunch at the moment. If I didn't have to pay the fees I would probably have never exchanged the Btc to start with.


----------



## Rage19420

From that same article:
Quote:


> The legality of your bitcoin activities *will depend on who you are and what you are doing with it.*


and
Quote:


> Bitcoin has proven to be a contentious issue for regulators and law enforcers, both of which have targeted the virtual currency *in an attempt to control its use.*


at the same time:

Bitcoin Breaks Out, You Can Now Pay The IRS In Cryptocurrency


and certain well respected trading institutions have an alliance with BTC currency traders:
Quote:


> Wedbush currently partners with market leader Coinbase to accept payment via Bitcoin, and plans to engage with other members of the Bitcoin community in the coming months.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I sent them approx 1 Btc and that too because I had to pay off my kids school fees and am in a bit of a financial crunch at the moment. If I didn't have to pay the fees I would probably have never exchanged the Btc to start with.


I certainly hope your situation turns around in a matter of hours


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I sent them approx 1 Btc and that too because I had to pay off my kids school fees and am in a bit of a financial crunch at the moment. If I didn't have to pay the fees I would probably have never exchanged the Btc to start with.


Man, that sucks. I'm hoping it's just stuck up in something, I gotta imagine you didn't get scammed, I think a few people here have used that site without any problems.


----------



## kzim9

Seems that PTS seems to be the only stable thing going in the world of Crypto-currency..... everything is seeming to be tanking or getting more difficult to make a profit....


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Seems that PTS seems to be the only stable thing going in the world of Crypto-currency..... everything is seeming to be tanking or getting more difficult to make a profit....


crap....here come the hordes then


----------



## lightsout

Anybody used this?

https://www.joinsnapcard.com/index.html

Looks cool says 2% FEE.


----------



## kzim9

Looks too good to be true.....?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Looks too good to be true.....?


Idk about that but it seems strange. I guess they basically buy the item for you, so you would pay in BTC before they pay. Then have it shipped to your address. I guess if they do a lot of sales 2% could be good for them. Could be a pain as they would need accounts at every site on the net. IDK just ran acrossed it in the link above about the IRS accepting btc, which isn't actually true directly of course.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Idk about that but it seems strange. I guess they basically buy the item for you, so you would pay in BTC before they pay. Then have it shipped to your address. I guess if they do a lot of sales 2% could be good for them. Could be a pain as they would need accounts at every site on the net. IDK just ran acrossed it in the link above about the IRS accepting btc, which isn't actually true directly of course.


Or if you have a coinbase account, you can pay instantly.


----------



## kzim9

IRS accepting BTC....


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So...no one knows if this is normal or not?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have about 1050MBs of VRAM usage when mining. Shouldn't it be more? Using arCUDAminer1.0c.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that "connecting with x.pushthrough" an indication that it isn't actually connecting to the servers?
> 
> What are your flags in the bat file?
Click to expand...

It's not supposed to say that? I may be closer to finding out my problem. All I did was change the username and password, this is my .bat file:
Quote:


> arCUDAminer.exe -u dph314.dph314 -p 123 -m avx -g 1
> pause


I usually get just under 1900cpm, seems to working fine, aside from usually being on the lower-end of what most people say they get with a Ti. So it's not supposed to be using the xpt protocol?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Idk about that but it seems strange. I guess they basically buy the item for you, so you would pay in BTC before they pay. Then have it shipped to your address. I guess if they do a lot of sales 2% could be good for them. Could be a pain as they would need accounts at every site on the net. IDK just ran acrossed it in the link above about the IRS accepting btc, which isn't actually true directly of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you have a coinbase account, you can pay instantly.
Click to expand...

Not very instant for me. I don't have or want a credit card and they wouldn't accept my debit card for the instant payment thing.
But yeah I'll still use coinbase anyways over this, just thought I'd share. BTC to Paypal is definitely my preferred method. Still not sure about that BTC to money site though, and half a btc takes me a while to mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> IRS accepting BTC....


I know right.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Not very instant for me. I don't have or want a credit card and they wouldn't accept my debit card for the instant payment thing.
> But yeah I'll still use coinbase anyways over this, just thought I'd share. BTC to Paypal is definitely my preferred method. Still not sure about that BTC to money site though, and half a btc takes me a while to mine.


BTC-E wants $500 minimum for Paypal and BTC2Money might be sketchy and they want 0.5, so does Coinbase do BTC -> USD through Paypal? ah I see they connect right to your bank account...


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> It's not supposed to say that? I may be closer to finding out my problem. All I did was change the username and password, this is my .bat file:
> I usually get just under 1900cpm, seems to working fine, aside from usually being on the lower-end of what most people say they get with a Ti. So it's not supposed to be using the xpt protocol?


yea you need to add the address that it connects to and the ports









for ypool you just need add

-o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087


----------



## Rage19420

Theres also Gyft where you buy gift cards via bitcoin.
http://www.gyft.com/bitcoin/


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> It's not supposed to say that? I may be closer to finding out my problem. All I did was change the username and password, this is my .bat file:
> I usually get just under 1900cpm, seems to working fine, aside from usually being on the lower-end of what most people say they get with a Ti. So it's not supposed to be using the xpt protocol?
> 
> 
> 
> yea you need to add the address that it connects to and the ports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for ypool you just need add
> 
> -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087
Click to expand...

I thought that you only need to add the -o flag if you're not using ypool? Isn't ypool the default for that miner? Anyways, I tried adding that but the miner still says it's using the xpt protocol when it starts up, and cpm stayed the same.

Thanks for the reply though. But it doesn't seem to have changed anything.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I thought that you only need to add the -o flag if you're not using ypool? Isn't ypool the default for that miner? Anyways, I tried adding that but the miner still says it's using the xpt protocol when it starts up, and cpm stayed the same.
> 
> Thanks for the reply though. But it doesn't seem to have changed anything.


Oh yea I guess it is.

Also just realized you're on a ti. I think someone said 1.0e is where they were getting nice numbers with a ti. Worth a shot.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Oh yea I guess it is.
> 
> Also just realized you're on a ti. I think someone said 1.0e is where they were getting nice numbers with a ti. Worth a shot.


That's right. I forgot I tried to download that one a few days ago and the site said it had generated too much traffic and was temporarily taken down. Guess I forgot to check back.

Well, either way, it's not looking good. I'm in the 1500's now with the cm35 miner. I know it takes a bit to stabilize, but with 1.0c, I was at 1800-1900 right off the bat and stayed there. 1.0e isn't looking too good right now







Might be stuck going back to 1.0c.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Try this..
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/102606345/HaswellMine.zip
> 
> Download zip. You'll probably get a Windows Security warning, that's fine. It just sees that there's an application in this.
> Extract.
> Right click on the yam-pts.cfg file, open in notepad, add your username. Save. Run .bat
> 
> PS: I set it to 7 threads on the CPU.


Fantastic guide !!!! +Rep

I'm getting 560cpm on 6 threads from my 4770k pulling just 45w extra from the wall. I tried doing 7 threads but I started getting some weird stuff happening in Win-8. It would probably work if I wasn't also using the computer. Btw I'm at 4.3ghz. This should make up for what my 290x lost to the increasing difficulty.

Edit: Its getting 114. share per h compared to my 290x getting 334. Yet it's only doing 560cpm vs 3300cpm. Is this normal?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Fantastic guide !!!! +Rep
> 
> I'm getting 560cpm on 6 threads from my 4770k pulling just 45w extra from the wall. I tried doing 7 threads but I started getting some weird stuff happening in Win-8. It would probably work if I wasn't also using the computer. Btw I'm at 4.3ghz. This should make up for what my 290x lost to the increasing difficulty.
> 
> Edit: Its getting 114. share per h compared to my 290x getting 334. Yet it's only doing 560cpm vs 3300cpm. Is this normal?


yep sure is


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> BTC-E wants $500 minimum for Paypal and BTC2Money might be sketchy and they want 0.5, so does Coinbase do BTC -> USD through Paypal? ah I see they connect right to your bank account...


i set up coinbase and tomorrow 2/18/2014 I will transfer money to my bank account and see how long it takes, I will keep you guys posted


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> i set up coinbase and tomorrow 2/18/2014 I will transfer money to my bank account and see how long it takes, I will keep you guys posted


Yes please do, I'm curious how it works out.


----------



## theilya

Coin base takes two days to deposit. I used it twice already.


----------



## bitbotminder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> i set up coinbase and tomorrow 2/18/2014 I will transfer money to my bank account and see how long it takes, I will keep you guys posted


I used BTC2Money withdraw 8 BTC into paypal in 2 hours.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bitbotminder*
> 
> I used BTC2Money withdraw 8 BTC into paypal in 2 hours.


8 BTC good god.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Theres also Gyft where you buy gift cards via bitcoin.
> http://www.gyft.com/bitcoin/


are these legit? Interesting way to get your return without touching any of your bank accounts.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> are these legit? Interesting way to get your return without touching any of your bank accounts.


Gyft has been around for a couple of years and started accepting BTC about 9 months ago. They are legit. Just do your research as i did.









http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1qafee/


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Gyft has been around for a couple of years and started accepting BTC about 9 months ago. They are legit. Just do your research as i did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1qafee/


I don't mind doing research to cover my own rear, but I honestly just use you guys as my resources. 99% of the BTC sites are recent, made by what looks like a 15 year old, and are from everything but a .com TLD.

Not naive, just new/cautious to this topic


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I don't mind doing research to cover my own rear, but I honestly just use you guys as my resources. 99% of the BTC sites are recent, made by what looks like a 15 year old, and are from everything but a .com TLD.
> 
> Not naive, just new/cautious to this topic


I know what you mean. I do trust info posted here...but still have to verify for myself. So far i like Coinbase and Gyft, but have only used Coinbase. Will give Gyft a try. I already downloaded the iphone app. It looks pretty good but will see how it goes.


----------



## BulletSponge

No matter how strong the temptation.............never, EVER check out a link in the trollbox. Just trust me on this.

Edit-on the bright side, I can mine without sli again (2650 cpm) on this fresh windows install.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I know what you mean. I do trust info posted here...but still have to verify for myself. So far i like Coinbase and Gyft, but have only used Coinbase. Will give Gyft a try. I already downloaded the iphone app. It looks pretty good but will see how it goes.


To bad they don't have VISA gift cards. That way I could use the money for things I actually need like food and gas. An Amazon gift card would just grant me more.....gifts


----------



## Sozin

Wow this Coinbase seems pretty legit, dem low fees.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> To bad they don't have VISA gift cards. That way I could use the money for things I actually need like food and gas. An Amazon gift card would just grant me more.....gifts


I know right? I see a lot of amazon gift cards in my future.


----------



## VSG

Hey guys, just decided to try this out. I blindly followed the instruction in the OP and I am getting 2100 CPM on dual 780Ti classifieds at stock and about 2300 CPM with +300 core. Is this a normal rate for 2 cards? I would have assumed it would be more. Should I be doing something to ensure both cards are being used? Thanks!


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey guys, just decided to try this out. I blindly followed the instruction in the OP and I am getting 2100 CPM on dual 780Ti classifieds at stock and about 2300 CPM with +300 core. Is this a normal rate for 2 cards? I would have assumed it would be more. Should I be doing something to ensure both cards are being used? Thanks!


What's your bat file look like?


----------



## VSG

arCUDAminer_cm3.exe -u vsg28.PTS_1 -p x -m avx -g 1
pause


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> arCUDAminer_cm3.exe -u vsg28.PTS_1 -p x -m avx -g 1
> pause


Try changing to this

-g 0

Or

-g 0,1


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> *arCUDAminer.exe* -u vsg28.PTS_1 -p x -m avx *-g 2*
> pause


----------



## VSG

Ok will try both, thanks. Is there a way to close the miner other than directly clicking the X at the window? It caused a driver recovery lol

Edit: g 0 and g 0,1 gave me a "g out of range" error but g 2 is working great! Now I am seeing 4350 cpm, thanks and +1 to you both


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ok will try both, thanks. Is there a way to close the miner other than directly clicking the X at the window? It caused a driver recovery lol


I noticed this happens on my brothers PC as well. It never happens on mine though, same drivers, pretty much same set up, 780's vs 780 classy's.


----------



## Rage19420

Ctrl C to stop and will be asked to close y or n


----------



## VSG

Awesome, thanks again! One last thing- that profitability calculator on the OP seems broken. Is 4370 [email protected] kW/h profitable? I can try messing around with clocks and volts if needed.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Awesome, thanks again! One last thing- that profitability calculator on the OP seems broken. Is 4370 [email protected] kW/h profitable? I can try messing around with clocks and volts if needed.


Well you figure at current prices that would translate to $11.54 if you were to mine and sell 1.1193 PTS a day (not accounting for any fees of course), so as long as it wouldn't cost $11.54 to run your computer for 24 hours, then yeah it's profitable.


----------



## VSG

Ya, I just wanted to get an idea of how much that comes to in a dollar amount before fees and such. Seems like a profit of around $9-10/day or so before fees then at this rate.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Use cm3.5 on a compute 3.5 enabled card (GTX 780ti) (arcudaminer:cm35 or something)


----------



## VSG

The one I downloaded was off the link in the OP that was supposed to be for compute 3.5 enabled cards, I am not sure if there is a better one.

One more thing- the miner is getting shares a lot more than what my ypool live workers page shows. I have one worker at a share value of 482/h and so far my unconfirmed PTs is about 0.0042 after 30 min or so. At this rate, I only get about 0.2 PTS/day and not the 1.1 or so from the CPM calculations. Is this correct? Sorry for all the questions and thanks a lot for your patience.


----------



## wholeeo

I find that the regular arCUDAminer.exe gives the most CPM on my cards. (Arcudaminer 1.0c)


----------



## VSG

Ya, that's the one I downloaded from the OP.


----------



## skyisover

Maybe someone can help me here but I'm trying to set up this miner for my GTX 670 and everytime I open it up, it says to program is not recognized as an internal or external command. Pressing any key proceeds to close the window. Am I doing something wrong? I'm replacing yourusername.pst_1 with my ypool username.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The one I downloaded was off the link in the OP that was supposed to be for compute 3.5 enabled cards, I am not sure if there is a better one.
> 
> One more thing- the miner is getting shares a lot more than what my ypool live workers page shows. I have one worker at a share value of 482/h and so far my unconfirmed PTs is about 0.0042 after 30 min or so. At this rate, I only get about 0.2 PTS/day and not the 1.1 or so from the CPM calculations. Is this correct? Sorry for all the questions and thanks a lot for your patience.


I don't really understand the unconfirmed versus balance part, but it all eventually evens out over the course of the day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> Maybe someone can help me here but I'm trying to set up this miner for my GTX 670 and everytime I open it up, it says to program is not recognized as an internal or external command. Pressing any key proceeds to close the window. Am I doing something wrong? I'm replacing yourusername.pst_1 with my ypool username.


Post your bat file.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> Maybe someone can help me here but I'm trying to set up this miner for my GTX 670 and everytime I open it up, it says to program is not recognized as an internal or external command. Pressing any key proceeds to close the window. Am I doing something wrong? I'm replacing yourusername.pst_1 with my ypool username.


Post your bat file.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I don't really understand the unconfirmed versus balance part, but it all eventually evens out over the course of the day.


Sounds good, I will see how it looks tomorrow morning. I am a bit nervous about letting my watercooled build run without supervision lol


----------



## skyisover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Post your bat file.


PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u skyisover.PTS_1 -p x
pause


----------



## kskwerl

My whole thing with PayPal is it would still take 2-3 days to go into my bank account. I guess PayPal would be safer though just because PayPal is bigger and more established idk


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> My whole thing with PayPal is it would still take 2-3 days to go into my bank account. I guess PayPal would be safer though just because PayPal is bigger and more established idk


I'm going to try out Coinbase, I've got $27 in BTC that after my credit union account is verified I'm going to probably just use that and then transfer into my actual regular bank account. That way, there's at some some barrier before all my money.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I'm going to try out Coinbase, I've got $27 in BTC that after my credit union account is verified I'm going to probably just use that and then transfer into my actual regular bank account. That way, there's at some some barrier before all my money.


Well the reason I am waiting until tomorrow to transfer is because today is a holiday


----------



## SDMODNoob

Question on how to convert the PTS to USD. I used the original method that was in the OP by going through ypool --> bter --> BTCE. I also tried depositing into the wallet method then moving to BTER as well which I understand is a safety precaution thing but did not realize it took a fee when transferring out of the wallet so I am just sticking with the original method for now since I am not doing large amounts. Atm I traded off 10 PTS on BTER to get BTC which I sent to BTCE and sold for $97.5 . Now I am stuck at how to withdraw that money as the only option I think I could use is the paypal method that requires a minimum of $500 with a 7% fee on top? Is there another option to transfer this $97 or am I stuck until I reach $500? I only have a paypal account and a bank account atm and am not that comfortable releasing my bank account details which coinbase needs I believe.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Question on how to convert the PTS to USD. I used the original method that was in the OP by going through ypool --> bter --> BTCE. I also tried depositing into the wallet method then moving to BTER as well which I understand is a safety precaution thing but did not realize it took a fee when transferring out of the wallet so I am just sticking with the original method for now since I am not doing large amounts. Atm I traded off 10 PTS on BTER to get BTC which I sent to BTCE and sold for $97.5 . Now I am stuck at how to withdraw that money as the only option I think I could use is the paypal method that requires a minimum of $500 with a 7% fee on top? Is there another option to transfer this $97 or am I stuck until I reach $500? I only have a paypal account and a bank account atm and am not that comfortable releasing my bank account details which coinbase needs I believe.


This is the way I do it..

Ypool to Bter to Coinbase.

Sell PSt to get BTC. Transger BTC to Coinbase and sell BTC for USD. There will be a option to transfer the money to your bank account directly. You will have to verify the account, however.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Ya thats the thing with coinbase, it requires verification which makes you provide routing number and account number correct? Not too comfortable releasing that information. How would I get the money out right now that is stuck on BTCE? Any advice would be appreciated since I am not really doing heavy mining just some bit to pay back hardware costs so I don't have a large amount transferring at a time.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Well the reason I am waiting until tomorrow to transfer is because today is a holiday


I forgot today is a holiday.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Ya thats the thing with coinbase, it requires verification which makes you provide routing number and account number correct? Not too comfortable releasing that information. How would I get the money out right now that is stuck on BTCE? Any advice would be appreciated since I am not really doing heavy mining just some bit to pay back hardware costs so I don't have a large amount transferring at a time.


You can use the various options they choose, depending on how much you have with them. I know Paypal has a $500 minimum requirement and has a 7% fee, which is why I decided on using Coinbase.


----------



## theilya

I used coinbase two times to withdraw money and it works perfectly.
Takes 3 days to show up in my bank account.

I hate dealing with paypal.

I dont know if its allowed to post, if not ill delete my post.
If you want, for a fee I'll send you money via paypal for BTC/PTS on BTER.


----------



## Caldeio

Didn't know it was presidents day just yet. I even watched some shows on the presidents and thought it was wierd. So my coinbase verify should go though in 6 hours. I'm mining until then to add to what i have. Hopefully everything goes good this time.


----------



## lacrossewacker

*For those using Coinbase...*

Are you guys connecting it to one of your real accounts (checking/savings) or do you guys have a regular savings account on the side that you've dedicated to just deposits?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I used coinbase two times to withdraw money and it works perfectly.
> Takes 3 days to show up in my bank account.
> 
> I hate dealing with paypal.
> 
> I dont know if its allowed to post, if not ill delete my post.
> If you want, for a fee I'll send you money via paypal for BTC/PTS on BTER.


I just hate all the fees, and now the minimum requirement from BTC-E. I'd rather just use Coinbase at this point, and it seems like it takes the same amount of time to transfer as if you were using Paypal, so not even a negative.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> *For those using Coinbase...*
> 
> Are you guys connecting it to one of your real accounts (checking/savings) or do you guys have a regular savings account on the side that you've dedicated to just deposits?


I have a credit union account and an Ally account. I plan on using my credit union account (that has nothing in it) to connect to Coinbase, then from there transfer to my Ally account. But now that I think about it, a side savings account for deposits doesn't sound like a bad idea...


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> *For those using Coinbase...*
> 
> Are you guys connecting it to one of your real accounts (checking/savings) or do you guys have a regular savings account on the side that you've dedicated to just deposits?


regular, but im a broke ass college student.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Well with Bank of America is just need a third regular savings account. Very little requirements to avoid any maintenance cost.

HOWEVER, if coinbase just needs my account number and routing number, is there really anything dangerous about that. I'd assume those are just useful to deposit money, not withdraw anything?

Maybe I can just use my checking account but talk with BoA to make sure they put some security provisions on my account like to require Security Questions for transactions or Pin number.


----------



## Sozin

Ended up doing the instant verification with an Ally savings account, got $27.03 set to be deposited by Friday. How exciting!

Also, Bter to Coinbase was pretty much instant.


----------



## lacrossewacker

So is it possible to use both Nvidia and AMD GPU's on a Ubuntu system? It'd solve some headaches!


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Well with Bank of America is just need a third regular savings account. Very little requirements to avoid any maintenance cost.
> 
> HOWEVER, if coinbase just needs my account number and routing number, is there really anything dangerous about that. I'd assume those are just useful to deposit money, not withdraw anything?
> 
> Maybe I can just use my checking account but talk with BoA to make sure they put some security provisions on my account like to require Security Questions for transactions or Pin number.


They need to verify your bank account via depositing and withdrawing a very minute charge, which can take sometime (days). However you can give them your bank account username and pass and they'll log into verify it instantly.

Probably the sketchiest thing I've done on the internet to date but the site had it's credentials in order. I also changed my pass beforehand and changed it back afterwards. Not to mention I'm a broke college student as well so there wasn't too much to worry about.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> regular, but im a broke ass college student.


I am there with you lol


----------



## skyisover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u skyisover.PTS_1 -p x
> pause


Anyone seeing a problem here? I have not modified the password but research suggests that UAC may be the problem. I'm not sure that saving it too a secondary hard drive has done anything either. Any ideas?


----------



## derpa

Okay, hopefully someone here can help me....I'm setting up my six card (R9 270Xs) mining rig, but two cards keep failing the driver installation. I've tried uninstalling them from Device Manager, but they just fail again. It recognizes them as R9 200 series cards, but says

"Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems (Code 43)"....









I'm using Win7 Ultimate x64 with the latest non-Beta driver. Thanks!


----------



## theilya

Windows 7 supports maximum of 4 cards. Windows 8 supports 5 cards.
There is a trick to get 6 of them working tho.
I posted it before. Ill repost it when I get home


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Windows 7 supports maximum of 4 cards. Windows 8 supports 5 cards.
> There is a trick to get 6 of them working tho.
> I posted it before. Ill repost it when I get home


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! I remember seeing it before.....like days ago....of course that's about 17 bagillion.......and a half....posts ago. I can't seem to find it now....


----------



## wholeeo

Make sure in bios everything is set to PCIe 1x.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Make sure in bios everything is set to PCIe 1x.


not really sure how to do this on this board....I went through all the menus in the bios when I set it up. All I remember seeing is the setting for the PCIe 2.0 (either auto, or 1, or 2 if I remember right) Is that the setting you're talking about??

BTW, components in the sig


----------



## theilya

Uninstall the drivers. Start with a single gpu plugged into the pcie slot closest to the cpu. Plug your display into that card and install the driver.
Shut down the system, install another card and restart. During the boot process Windows will recognize the new gpu and install the driver for it automatically.
Repeat until you have all 6. One trick that may help if you're still having trouble is to switch the display to the newly installed card after you reach the desktop.
Good luck.

let me know if it works


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Uninstall the drivers. Start with a single gpu plugged into the pcie slot closest to the cpu. Plug your display into that card and install the driver.
> Shut down the system, install another card and restart. During the boot process Windows will recognize the new gpu and install the driver for it automatically.
> Repeat until you have all 6. One trick that may help if you're still having trouble is to switch the display to the newly installed card after you reach the desktop.
> Good luck.
> 
> let me know if it works


THANKS!! So, just so I have OoO down:

1: Uninstall all
2: With one card, install driver. Shutdown.
3: Add card, plug monitor into new card. Install driver. Shutdown.
4: Repeat Step 3 for remaining cards.

Correct?


----------



## theilya

sounds right

I havent tested this yet myself as im waiting on USPS to deliver another PCI riser for my 6th card, but this was passed on to me by someone running 6 cards on windws 8


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> not really sure how to do this on this board....I went through all the menus in the bios when I set it up. All I remember seeing is the setting for the PCIe 2.0 (either auto, or 1, or 2 if I remember right) Is that the setting you're talking about??
> 
> BTW, components in the sig


Just restarted and checked. My options for PCIE2 Link Speed: Auto, Gen1, Gen2


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> sounds right
> 
> I havent tested this yet myself as im waiting on USPS to deliver another PCI riser for my 6th card, but this was passed on to me by someone running 6 cards on windws 8


Okay, so I made it down to the 5th slot, and nothin. I have the monitor plugged into it, and right away I knew something wasn't right because I couldn't even see the boot screens. I've unplugged and reconnected the riser, checked power, etc.....nothin. I'm going to try unplugging one of the higher slots to see if the 5th slot activates....

Any other ideas?


----------



## theilya

did you switch to windows 8?


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> did you switch to windows 8?


negative, still on Win7 Ultimate x64


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> negative, still on Win7 Ultimate x64


if you know anyone with student email you can get 8.1 for free from

http://onthehub.com/

search for your school

PS: that guide i got from this guy:
http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/1wfsd9/finally_fully_complete_my_6x_msi_r9_270_rig_29mhs/


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> negative, still on Win7 Ultimate x64
> 
> 
> 
> if you know anyone with student email you can get 8.1 for free from
> 
> http://onthehub.com/
> 
> search for your school
> 
> PS: that guide i got from this guy:
> http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/1wfsd9/finally_fully_complete_my_6x_msi_r9_270_rig_29mhs/
Click to expand...

Got me excited there for a minute. My wife has a UCI email. It came up but no win 8 and you have to prove a bunch of stuff. Only had office.


----------



## derpa

so here's a question then....everyone seems to be getting higher numbers in Linux, so are there any restrictions/anything crazy to get 6 cards working there?? If I'm going to switch OS, I might as well go to the more efficient one for PTS

EDIT: And yes, I tried switching risers; no change.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> so here's a question then....everyone seems to be getting higher numbers in Linux, so are there any restrictions/anything crazy to get 6 cards working there?? If I'm going to switch OS, I might as well go to the more efficient one for PTS


No limit!


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> No limit!


That's what I was hoping, and yet afraid, you'd say. LOL







DizZz, any chance I could get a hand setting that up....I have absolutely ZERO experience with anything Linux....


----------



## srkpvn

Im getting for 1hr 420 shares its good? or bad? avg cpm 3220


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazzardous77jo*
> 
> well i exchanged from BTC2Money to Paypal and then to my bank account.
> 
> the whole BTC2Money - Paypal - Bank thing took 2 days. not extremely fast but it is good enough for me


Can you recommend a better site to convert alt coins like LTC or PTS to Bitcoin. Then from there, I will try your route.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Can you recommend a better site to convert alt coins like LTC or PTS to Bitcoin. Then from there, I will try your route.


I use http://www.bter.com.


----------



## Aselert

Hello guys,

I'm trying to found a viable model calculation to know the evolution of the mining of PTS. Even an approximation. But I do not exactly.
For example, with the same config/rig, the decrease in income will be 25% per month? If we take the fact that difficulty grows and the PTS value still stay around 10$.

Thank you for helping me!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Can I run both Nvidia and AMD GPU's in Ubuntu?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aselert*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm trying to found a viable model calculation to know the evolution of the mining of PTS. Even an approximation. But I do not exactly.
> For example, with the same config/rig, the decrease in income will be 25% per month? If we take the fact that difficulty grows and the PTS value still stay around 10$.
> 
> Thank you for helping me!


Just use http://mrx.im/pts.php to estimate your PTS and go from there.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Can I run both Nvidia and AMD GPU's in Ubuntu?


You can have a single driver for both, but not sure you can run them at the same time...

http://rudrageek.com/linux-now-supports-hybrid-graphics-systems-ubuntu-13-10/


----------



## Aselert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Just use http://mrx.im/pts.php to estimate your PTS and go from there.


Thank you Sozin, I known it. But what I'm searching is an estimate calculator, even imperfect. Because this is working only at time T, not before or after.

For example,I want to know what the estimated income in a month. An idea?

Thanks


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aselert*
> 
> Thank you Sozin, I known it. But what I'm searching is an estimate calculator, even imperfect. Because this is working only at time T, not before or after.
> 
> For example,I want to know what the estimated income in a month. An idea?
> 
> Thanks


An estimate calculator to see how much PTS you'll get in the future?

Here's what I did:

280X CFX CPM: 6900
PTS per day: 1.7673
PTS -> BTC: 0.01691 BTC per 1 PTS
BTC per day: 1.7673 * 0.01691 = 0.029885043
BTC -> USD: $640.02

$$$ per day: 0.029885043 * 640.02 = $19.12

This is of course not including trading fees or power costs.


----------



## Aselert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> An estimate calculator to see how much PTS you'll get in the future?
> 
> Here's what I did:
> 
> 280X CFX CPM: 6900
> PTS per day: 1.7673
> PTS -> BTC: 0.01691 BTC per 1 PTS
> BTC per day: 1.7673 * 0.01691 = 0.029885043
> BTC -> USD: $640.02
> 
> $$$ per day: 0.029885043 * 640.02 = $19.12
> 
> This is of course not including trading fees or power costs.


Yes, thanks, but after a month...? $10/day? $5/day?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aselert*
> 
> Yes, thanks, but after a month...? $10/day? $5/day?


I have no idea, I can't predict BTC or PTS' value in a month, you just need it hope if it doesn't go up at least it stays where it's at.


----------



## Aselert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I have no idea, I can't predict BTC or PTS' value in a month, you just need it hope if it doesn't go up at least it stays where it's at.


Yes, for sure, me either as you can imagine...! Just anticipate the mining profitability, with an hypothetical constant value (PTS/BTC), nobody as an idea? -25% profit every month? More or less?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aselert*
> 
> Yes, for sure, me either as you can imagine...! Just anticipate the mining profitability, with an hypothetical constant value (PTS/BTC), nobody as an idea? -25% profit every month? More or less?


Well, profit definitely dropped after the difficulty increase, so I assume just continue to watch for those and recalculate as needed.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aselert*
> 
> Yes, for sure, me either as you can imagine...! Just anticipate the mining profitability, with an hypothetical constant value (PTS/BTC), nobody as an idea? -25% profit every month? More or less?


well once you earn back the value of your investment (hardware) it's essentially ALL profit except for maybe a subtraction of $15-20 bucks for power costs.

This isn't really something you should base your lively hood or spending habits around. For instance, don't go buy a new car thinking you'll be able to pay off your monthly payments with a steady BTC income. Who knows what could happen.

Just enjoy the money you get here and now and remain hopeful but vigilant.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> well once you earn back the value of your investment (hardware) it's essentially ALL profit except for maybe a subtraction of $15-20 bucks for power costs.
> 
> This isn't really something you should base your lively hood or spending habits around. For instance, don't go buy a new car thinking you'll be able to pay off your monthly payments with a steady BTC income. Who knows what could happen.
> 
> Just enjoy the money you get here and now and remain hopeful but vigilant.


But what if you _could_ make a steady income from this...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> But what if you _could_ make a steady income from this...


then you're playing the market, just like with real investments. Not that it's bad, it's not bad at all, it's just a risk. I'd personally purchase things with cash that I've already gained from BTC. Not buying above my limit hoping I'll be able to continue earning the right amount.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Granted, there's nothing really personal about your account number and routing number. Those are on your personal checks that you use to pay the bills.

All you can do with an account number and routing number is deposit something. There's nothing at coinbase.com that asks for your Name, you address, you SSN, or any other Personal Identifiable Information.

You can surely enter it if you want, but it's not necessary.

No way can somebody just get your account number and routing number and call a bank saying "hi, I forgot my name and I don't know where I live, but can I withdraw some money from XXXX account?"

I just set up my Coinbase verification steps. Very simple process. They do have quite a few nice security features such as an access log. You can see who's logged into your account, when, where, and from what IP. Ideally you only see your own!


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Granted, there's nothing really personal about your account number and routing number. Those are on your personal checks that you use to pay the bills.
> 
> All you can do with an account number and routing number is deposit something. There's nothing at coinbase.com that asks for your Name, you address, you SSN, or any other Personal Identifiable Information.
> 
> You can surely enter it if you want, but it's not necessary.
> 
> No way can somebody just get your account number and routing number and call a bank saying "hi, I forgot my name and I don't know where I live, but can I withdraw some money from XXXX account?"
> 
> I just set up my Coinbase verification steps. Very simple process. They do have quite a few nice security features such as an access log. You can see who's logged into your account, when, where, and from what IP. Ideally you only see your own!


Did you do the instant verification?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Did you do the instant verification?


HECK NO.

That would require me to give up my username/password and probably a security question too.

Even if I had any sense of vague trust for Coinbase, it wouldn't matter if that data got into the wrong hands.

I'll gladly wait an extra day or two.

I did to the 2 step authentication however with my cell phone.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> HECK NO.
> 
> That would require me to give up my username/password and probably a security question too.
> 
> Even if I had any sense of vague trust for Coinbase, it wouldn't matter if that data got into the wrong hands.
> 
> I'll gladly wait an extra day or two.
> 
> I did to the 2 step authentication however with my cell phone.


Come on man, live a little.


----------



## Rage19420

What i like about Coinbase is that its a place that has an verifiable address and people who work there. Some of the other exchanges I have no idea who/where they are.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> What i like about Coinbase is that its a place that has an verifiable address and people who work there. Some of the other exchanges I have no idea who/where they are.


Based in the good ole US of A.


----------



## mav2000

K
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazzardous77jo*
> 
> well i exchanged from BTC2Money to Paypal and then to my bank account.
> 
> the whole BTC2Money - Paypal - Bank thing took 2 days. not extremely fast but it is good enough for me


Happy it worked for you. I don't know when my refund will happen. They have said 7-10 days.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazzardous77jo*
> 
> you can use BTC-E for LTC to Bitcoin. after that you can use BTC2Money for Bitcoin to Paypal. that way you get the best rates of both BTC-E and BTC2Money


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I use http://www.bter.com.


Thanks mates.


----------



## Aselert

Thanks guys for the replies, I will try to found the awswer by myself









I've an opportunity to buy a group of R9 280X for 261€ each shipping included, it looks good no?


----------



## Hukkel

I might have some interesting news for all the European members mining PTS. If you have an IBAn banc account you can very soon directly sell your PTS on this website: https://www.litebit.eu/

I was browsing some Dutch Bitcoin websites and came across this. They werealready directly selling and buying other coins besides the BTC; LTC and DOGE and some others. I had a chat with the CEO and they are setting up a Protoshare market now as well. No need to trade for BTC first. Your PTS for Euros.

PS no I am not affiliated with this website or the owners in any way.


----------



## Aselert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I might have some interesting news for all the European members mining PTS. If you have an IBAn banc account you can very soon directly sell your PTS on this website: https://www.litebit.eu/
> 
> I was browsing some Dutch Bitcoin websites and came across this. They werealready directly selling and buying other coins besides the BTC; LTC and DOGE and some others. I had a chat with the CEO and they are setting up a Protoshare market now as well. No need to trade for BTC first. Your PTS for Euros.
> 
> PS no I am not affiliated with this website or the owners in any way.


Oh yeah! Thanks!


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I was browsing some Dutch Bitcoin websites and came across this. They werealready directly selling and buying other coins besides the BTC; LTC and DOGE and some others. I had a chat with the CEO and they are setting up a Protoshare market now as well. No need to trade for BTC first. Your PTS for Euros..


That sounds pretty sweet actually.


----------



## Hukkel

I hope so guys. I am thinking about using their service myself. No more changing to BTC through Cryptsy.


----------



## Rage19420

Yeah that is really good actually.


----------



## rickyman0319

I have some question on wallet and pts.

I have like less than 1 pts on ypool.net. how do I transfer into the wallet? how do I also transfer wallet to Bter and other exchange?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I have some question on wallet and pts.
> 
> I have like less than 1 pts on ypool.net. how do I transfer into the wallet? how do I also transfer wallet to Bter and other exchange?


You can't. 1 PTS transfer is required.

Just set it to 1 PTS. When it hits 1 PTS it'll be sent to whatever address you submit. (ideally the address you got from bter or your wallet)


----------



## Aselert

Just a question for mining: if I have cards in PCI-Express x1 and cards in x16, is there a necessity to change/adapt something? Like the BIOS or so?

Thank you!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aselert*
> 
> Just a question for mining: if I have cards in PCI-Express x1 and cards in x16, is there a necessity to change/adapt something? Like the BIOS or so?
> 
> Thank you!


no.

If you were to have mutliple cards like 4-5-6 or so, there may need to be a BIOS change where you select your PCI-E lanes to run at Gen1 or PCI-Ex1.

But for just 2 cards, especially if they are both plugged in and working now, your'e good.


----------



## DizZz

If you haven't already, please post your numbers in the form in the OP! Thanks


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> That's what I was hoping, and yet afraid, you'd say. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DizZz, any chance I could get a hand setting that up....I have absolutely ZERO experience with anything Linux....


Check out these two awesome posts by Greg!

*Setting up Drivers on Linux (ubuntu)*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-amd-pts-gpu-mining/2900_100#post_21774790

*Running AMD Miner in Linux (ubuntu)*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-amd-pts-gpu-mining/3000_100#post_21775115

Added to the OP as well


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Check out these two awesome posts by Greg!
> 
> *Setting up Drivers on Linux (ubuntu)*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-amd-pts-gpu-mining/2900_100#post_21774790
> 
> *Running AMD Miner in Linux (ubuntu)*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-amd-pts-gpu-mining/3000_100#post_21775115
> 
> Added to the OP as well


Do you think I could get higher than 3400 CPM if I mined under Linux? Also my second 280X will be here tomorrow, what flags do I need to set in the miner to account for both cards?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Do you think I could get higher than 3400 CPM if I mined under Linux? Also my second 280X will be here tomorrow, what flags do I need to set in the miner to account for both cards?


I think linux makes a bigger difference for 290(x)s and I haven't tried it with my 7970s so I'm not sure. I am getting 6910 CPM on my dual 7970s @ 1100/1500 on Windows 7 with this config:

clpts_x86-64.exe -u yourusername.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0,0,1,1,3


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I think linux makes a bigger difference for 290(x)s and I haven't tried it with my 7970s so I'm not sure. I am getting 6910 CPM on my dual 7970s @ 1100/1500 on Windows 7 with this config:
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u yourusername.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0,0,1,1,3


I see, yeah I tried getting Ubuntu set up but that fell apart fairly quickly, and I'm pretty happy with Windows performance so far. Awesome, I will try that out tomorrow.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I think linux makes a bigger difference for 290(x)s and I haven't tried it with my 7970s so I'm not sure. I am getting 6910 CPM on my dual 7970s @ 1100/1500 on Windows 7 with this config:
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u yourusername.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0,0,1,1,3


Can I run both Nvidia and AMD GPU's in linux at the same time?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Can I run both Nvidia and AMD GPU's in linux at the same time?


I have no idea I have never tried. I can test it out next weekend if you would like.


----------



## VSG

I just got in my laptop with its 7970m mining to try out and it is at 1000 cpm on a laptop's meager TDP! Man, these AMD cards are certainly doing it better.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I have no idea I have never tried. I can test it out next weekend if you would like.


please do if you can


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Check out these two awesome posts by Greg!
> 
> *Setting up Drivers on Linux (ubuntu)*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-amd-pts-gpu-mining/2900_100#post_21774790
> 
> *Running AMD Miner in Linux (ubuntu)*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-amd-pts-gpu-mining/3000_100#post_21775115
> 
> Added to the OP as well


You are awesome! Looks like I have some learnin to do tonight! Thanks!


----------



## wholeeo

Installing the AMD drivers on Ubuntu can be much more simplified than what has been layed out in that post,

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates fglrx-updates-dev
aticonfig --lsa
sudo aticonfig --adapter=all --initial
sudo reboot

Your done.


----------



## rickyman0319

threads = 8
mining-params = pts:av=0&m=4096
mine = xpt2h://newminer0319.pts_1:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
compact-stats = 1
print-timestamps = 0

is this correct setting for my 4770k cpu?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> threads = 8
> mining-params = pts:av=0&m=4096
> mine = xpt2h://newminer0319.pts_1:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
> compact-stats = 1
> print-timestamps = 0
> 
> is this correct setting for my 4770k cpu?


use

threads = 0
mining-params = pts:av=0&m=1024
mine = xpt2h://newminer0319.pts_1:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
compact-stats = 1
print-timestamps = 0

then, create a notepad file with

*yam.exe --config yam-pts.cfg* and save that as mine.bat


----------



## rickyman0319

what is the difference between mine and your settings?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what is the difference between mine and your settings?


none except for the amount of RAM you allotted to each thread. "4096" is (AFAIK) an invalid entry. You'd have to have 33-34gb of system RAM for that to work anyways. I set it to "1024" Sometimes on my systems it still doesn't work and will automatically result in to 512mb per thread. No biggy really.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what is the difference between mine and your settings?


edit: lacrossewacker.......NINJA STRIKE!


----------



## derpa

Possibly a pointless question, but does it matter what version of Ubuntu I get? I remember someone mentioning "mint".....not really sure what that means, lol...... <-- Linux newb


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Possibly a pointless question, but does it matter what version of Ubuntu I get? I remember someone mentioning "mint".....not really sure what that means, lol...... <-- Linux newb


"mint" just had to do with his/her personal preference of the user interface.

They're mostly all the same.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> use
> 
> threads = 0
> mining-params = pts:av=0&m=1024
> mine = xpt2h://newminer0319.pts_1:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
> compact-stats = 1
> print-timestamps = 0
> 
> then, create a notepad file with
> 
> *yam.exe --config yam-pts.cfg* and save that as mine.bat


ur setting doesnot work, it crash when I start it.


----------



## Panther Al

Looks like I should be good to go as my hardware finally arrived: 2 290x's from a buddy in Germany. Have Ubuntu already installed on a spare mobo I have, so let's see how I do.


----------



## theilya

anyone try out new NV drivers 334.89?

any difference in CPM?


----------



## VSG

Ricky, you do not have 8+ gb of ram as per your sig. That is likely why it crashes. The way it is set up now, it takes 1 gb of memory per thread so it would be 8 gb for your 4770k.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> ur setting doesnot work, it crash when I start it.


This will work

threads = 5
mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
mine = xpt2h://newminer0319.pts_1:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
compact-stats = 1
print-timestamps = 0

you MIGHT be able to squeeze in this

threads = 6
mining-params = pts:av=0&m=512
mine = xpt2h://newminer0319.pts_1:[email protected]:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
compact-stats = 1
print-timestamps = 0

*Cause:* You need more RAM. Had 4GB of RAM and you can do 8 threads with 512mb each.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Installing the AMD drivers on Ubuntu can be much more simplified than what has been layed out in that post,
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates fglrx-updates-dev
> aticonfig --lsa
> sudo aticonfig --adapter=all --initial
> sudo reboot
> 
> Your done.


Do you know if I can run both AMD and Nvidia GPU's in ubuntu at the same time?


----------



## rickyman0319

yes I have 8gb of ram on windows 7.

I can do 8 thread with 512mb each and not 1024mb each.


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

what is a good vrm temp cause my middle 270x hits like 90 degrees?


----------



## navynuke499

havent checked in for a while, but has anyone else had any issues with your pts transferring to bter? its been 3 days and 2.7 pts still hasnt made it there.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> yes I have 8gb of ram on windows 7.
> 
> I can do 8 thread with 512mb each and not 1024mb each.


Okay, if you have 8GB, then you need to use 512mb option.

You have to account for Windows needing a good gigabyte or so itself leaving you with just 6-7GB to work with.

Fear not, I have my i7-3770k's with just 6 threads and 512mb at 4.3ghz getting around 350-400CPM.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKENBAKEN*
> 
> what is a good vrm temp cause my middle 270x hits like 90 degrees?


Bump that memory down some. I've yet to find anything saying that 90C VRM temps 24/7 is safe.

Other options...

Turn up the fan speed of that particular 270X to see if that helps.

OR

Remove the heatsink and make sure there's some sort of thermal adhesive pad on your VRM's to make sure they're in contact with the heatsink.


----------



## VSG

So what affects CPM more- core clocks or memory clocks?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKENBAKEN*
> 
> what is a good vrm temp cause my middle 270x hits like 90 degrees?


The core temp is 90C? or you are actually monitoring your VRAM temps?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> havent checked in for a while, but has anyone else had any issues with your pts transferring to bter? its been 3 days and 2.7 pts still hasnt made it there.


Nope, I've now used Bter twice and it's taken about 15 minutes to get there.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Okay, if you have 8GB, then you need to use 512mb option.
> 
> You have to account for Windows needing a good gigabyte or so itself leaving you with just 6-7GB to work with.
> 
> Fear not, I have my i7-3770k's with just 6 threads and 512mb at 4.3ghz getting around 350-400CPM.


which one is better :

8 thread x 512

or

6 or 7 thread x 1024


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> The core temp is 90C? or you are actually monitoring your VRAM temps?


on AMD, memory clock does. However, a burnt up 270X is a heavier burden than a slightly less productive one.

As gregg mentioned, thus is your VRM temp, not your core?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> which one is better :
> 
> 8 thread x 512
> 
> or
> 
> 6 or 7 thread x 1024


Try it out and see, it only takes a min or so to find out.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> which one is better :
> 
> 8 thread x 512
> 
> or
> 
> 6 or 7 thread x 1024


I would test both although I believe that 8 threads will be faster. Leave each running for 15 minutes and see which setting yields higher CPM.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> which one is better :
> 
> 8 thread x 512
> 
> or
> 
> 6 or 7 thread x 1024


Try 8x512

Or 7x512.

I personally haven't seen a big difference in output as a result of memory.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am testing 6 x 1024 right now.

I got around 550 cp/m on it.

last time I do pts. with 8 x 512 I got 630 cp/m.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am testing 6 x 1024 right now.
> 
> I got around 550 cp/m on it.
> 
> last time I do pts. with 8 x 512 I got 630 cp/m.


try 7x512

What GPU do you have


----------



## rickyman0319

I am only using cpu only. not gpu.

4770k cpu.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

The readme files that accompany the yam miner mention (anecdotally) that 512 mb of RAM is all that is needed for PTS mining. I messed around with 512/1024 and from what I saw 1024 didn't make a difference. I have a 3570k @4.5 GHz getting 350 cpm on av=8 and m=512 running on all 4 cores with my GPU mining a the same time.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Do you know if I can run both AMD and Nvidia GPU's in ubuntu at the same time?


Can't say for sure as I have never tried it but I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Sozin

If I plan on trading my PTS as soon as they are mined, should I even bother sending them to my wallet? Couldn't I just send them to my Bter account?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> If I plan on trading my PTS as soon as they are mined, should I even bother sending them to my wallet? Couldn't I just send them to my Bter account?


that's what we did up until the Wallet became available and bter straightened up their act


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> that's what we did up until the Wallet became available and bter straightened up their act


Well shoot, that's what I'm about to do.


----------



## Alatar

So uh, anyone planning on testing a 750Ti for PTS mining at some point?

They're 60W or under, some models can do 1400MHz even in reviews and the TDP limit can be unlocked with KBT.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> So uh, anyone planning on testing a 750Ti for PTS mining at some point?
> 
> They're 60W or under, some models can do 1400MHz even in reviews and the TDP limit can be unlocked with KBT.


there's a point where power efficiency just needs to give way to grunt power









Otherwise you'd have guys smirking saying "look at me, my system only uses 120 watts!"

While the other guy is rolling his eyes saying "whatever, I make $50 a day on my system."

Pretty nice OC though!


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> on AMD, memory clock does. However, a burnt up 270X is a heavier burden than a slightly less productive one.
> 
> As gregg mentioned, thus is your VRM temp, not your core?


yup vrm temp sensor on gpuz hit 92c but i fixed that by removing a card and letting the card have more air







unfortunately i will not be able to use 3 cards on my mining rig mobo till i get some risers


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKENBAKEN*
> 
> yup vrm temp sensor on gpuz hit 92c but i fixed that by removing a card and letting the card have more air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately i will not be able to use 3 cards on my mining rig mobo till i get some risers


don't remove it. Just downclock the heck out of it or spin up those fans!

Getting at least 700 CPM out of it is better than none!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Granted, there's nothing really personal about your account number and routing number. Those are on your personal checks that you use to pay the bills.
> 
> All you can do with an account number and routing number is deposit something. There's nothing at coinbase.com that asks for your Name, you address, you SSN, or any other Personal Identifiable Information.
> 
> You can surely enter it if you want, but it's not necessary.
> 
> No way can somebody just get your account number and routing number and call a bank saying "hi, I forgot my name and I don't know where I live, but can I withdraw some money from XXXX account?"
> 
> I just set up my Coinbase verification steps. Very simple process. They do have quite a few nice security features such as an access log. You can see who's logged into your account, when, where, and from what IP. Ideally you only see your own!


This is actually not true. With any check you can turn around and print as many more checks as you want with some $30 check paper from Staples/Office Depot. Draining your bank very easily. Or make a purchase anywhere that takes E-checks.

I'm not saying they are going to do this, just an FYI. Like most obvious fraud your probably going to gget your money back eventually, but what a pain while your dealing with it.

I'm not advocating against coinbase I use them myself.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> This is actually not true. With any check you can turn around and print as many more checks as you want with some $30 check paper from Staples/Office Depot. Draining your bank very easily. Or make a purchase anywhere that takes E-checks.
> 
> I'm not saying they are going to do this, just an FYI. Like most obvious fraud your probably going to gget your money back eventually, but what a pain while your dealing with it.
> 
> I'm not advocating against coinbase I use them myself.


Okay so I guess it's not 100% fool proof. On the other hand, Coinbase still requires 0 personal identifiable information. It'd be pretty easy to dispute a charge if the check was signed John Smith when my real name is Javier Xavier. The ONLY thing that I'm not too familiar with though is the level of action you get from disputing a charge. An unauthorized charge on a credit card, on the other hand, is much easier to dispute.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> havent checked in for a while, but has anyone else had any issues with your pts transferring to bter? its been 3 days and 2.7 pts still hasnt made it there.


If i recall bter wallet address changed. If you didn't update with the new one, then you sent your PTS into outer space.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Just curious, what are ya'lls estimates on the lifetime of the PTS coin? I've heard everything from 15 days to 6 months.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> This is actually not true. With any check you can turn around and print as many more checks as you want with some $30 check paper from Staples/Office Depot. Draining your bank very easily. Or make a purchase anywhere that takes E-checks.
> 
> I'm not saying they are going to do this, just an FYI. Like most obvious fraud your probably going to gget your money back eventually, but what a pain while your dealing with it.
> 
> I'm not advocating against coinbase I use them myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so I guess it's not 100% fool proof. On the other hand, Coinbase still requires 0 personal identifiable information. It'd be pretty easy to dispute a charge if the check was signed John Smith when my real name is Javier Xavier. The ONLY thing that I'm not too familiar with though is the level of action you get from disputing a charge. An unauthorized charge on a credit card, on the other hand, is much easier to dispute.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm sure you could get out of the charges.


----------



## rickyman0319

i am thinking that dell delay shipment for r9 280x. r9 290x and r9 270x.

I bought r9 280x and r9 270x. dell still say it is in production.


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> don't remove it. Just downclock the heck out of it or spin up those fans!
> 
> Getting at least 700 CPM out of it is better than none!


oh i have the 3rd card in another pc its still goin just wanted to try to get all my amd cards in one system

3rd card was a 7950 btw plus with all 3 in one system i was getting 300 fewer cpm


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> If i recall bter wallet address changed. If you didn't update with the new one, then you sent your PTS into outer space.


Where does one find the BTER wallet address? I don't see it anymore and the OP link to get the address from protoshares.com does not work anymore.

Edit: NVM, I got it under BTER Account->Other cryptocurrencies->PTS deposit address. So what's the point of the protoshare wallet being downloaded onto my PC then if everything goes straight from ypool to BTER?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah I'm sure you could get out of the charges.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bank of amurica*
> 
> 21. How do I dispute a transaction?
> All account disputes should be directed to Bank of America EDD Debit Card Customer Service at 1.866.692.9374. You should contact customer service as soon as you can if you think your transaction activity or receipt is wrong, or if you need more information about a transfer on the transaction activity or receipt.
> We must hear from you no later than 60 days after the earliest date you electronically access your account, if the error or problem could be viewed in your electronic history; or the date we sent the FIRST statement on which the error or problem appeared.
> A Bank of America EDD Debit Card Customer Service representative will provide you with a dispute form to complete and return. A dispute form may also be obtained on the Bank of America EDD Debit Card online custom


No guarantees I suppose


----------



## theilya

lowered my memory clock from 1600 to 1500 on 280x and gained 100 CPM...weird


----------



## SDMODNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Where does one find the BTER wallet address? I don't see it anymore and the OP link to get the address from protoshares.com does not work anymore.
> 
> Edit: NVM, I got it under BTER Account->Other cryptocurrencies->PTS deposit address. So what's the point of the protoshare wallet being downloaded onto my PC then if everything goes straight from ypool to BTER?


Well at one point BTER site went down and processing of PTS took forever. People send it to a wallet for security reasons or to have flexibility of sending it to different sites to play the market. However, there is a fee sending from your wallet to another site which occured for my transactions.


----------



## VSG

So the wallet in the OP doesn't do anything if we follow everything as is in those instructions? Anything mined goes straight to YPOOL and then to BTER, right?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> lowered my memory clock from 1600 to 1500 on 280x and gained 100 CPM...weird


turns out 1600mhz was too unstable


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> lowered my memory clock from 1600 to 1500 on 280x and gained 100 CPM...weird


Interesting, what does your bat file look like?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So the wallet in the OP doesn't do anything if we follow everything as is in those instructions? Anything mined goes straight to YPOOL and then to BTER, right?


Yes that's my understanding.


----------



## VSG

Thanks for the answers again, to be honest I am not sure if it is safe to run these cards mining at such loads for long. I heard some people already blew up reference 780 Ti cards but I am hopeful the KPEs can handle more. Speaking of load, why does GPU 2 show ~95% load and GPU 1 show 0% load on GPU-z? Anyone know?


----------



## lightsout

Yes I have seen some nvidia cards with burnt up vrms but your right it was reference cards.

I have never seen gpuz show zero load. Is the card really loaded. Sounds funky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Thanks for the answers again, to be honest I am not sure if it is safe to run these cards mining at such loads for long. I heard some people already blew up reference 780 Ti cards but I am hopeful the KPEs can handle more. Speaking of load, why does GPU 2 show ~95% load and GPU 1 show 0% load on GPU-z? Anyone know?


----------



## SDMODNoob

Is there an alternative payout situation that does not require bank account information or a high minimum to exchange? btc2money requires 0.5 BTC which is a lot considering I don't mine 24/7 (will take me about 2 weeks maybe to get there) and coinbase requires the bank account info and BTCE requires $500 minimum for paypal.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yes I have seen some nvidia cards with burnt up vrms but your right it was reference cards.
> 
> I have never seen gpuz show zero load. Is the card really loaded. Sounds funky.


Well I changed the bat file from -g 1 to -g 2 and that gave a big jump in performance. Other than that I don't really know, both GPU temps are the same too but they are watercooled in parallel so that doesn't say much.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Is there an alternative payout situation that does not require bank account information or a high minimum to exchange? btc2money requires 0.5 BTC which is a lot considering I don't mine 24/7 (will take me about 2 weeks maybe to get there) and coinbase requires the bank account info and BTCE requires $500 minimum for paypal.


Not that I've seen which is why I settled on using Coinbase.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Thanks for the answers again, to be honest I am not sure if it is safe to run these cards mining at such loads for long. I heard some people already blew up reference 780 Ti cards but I am hopeful the KPEs can handle more. Speaking of load, why does GPU 2 show ~95% load and GPU 1 show 0% load on GPU-z? Anyone know?


you don't need to worry about the wear and tear. I have run folding at home for a year straight over clocked on my graphics cards without any problems at all.

by the time your current video cards burn out, if ever, you will have already paid off your cards 20 times over.

An honorable sacrifice


----------



## drka0tic

That's good to know.


----------



## DizZz

Does anyone want these? BNIB (literally never opened) I decided to forego building another miner and it's past the return date.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161443


----------



## kzim9

To my fellow Canucks, how are you guys getting the money into your Bank?

I guy from the local PC shop says he is using Vault of Satoshi.....

Any feedback on this site?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> That's good to know.


to add to what I was saying, during the summer months my GPUs would run with 80% fan speed the entire time.

The difference now.....theyre a little dusty


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> So uh, anyone planning on testing a 750Ti for PTS mining at some point?
> 
> They're 60W or under, some models can do 1400MHz even in reviews and the TDP limit can be unlocked with KBT.


You got confirmation of tdp unlocking? Then I want 4...
I think they'll be better used for yacoin or other variable N factor algo coins though...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> turns out 1600mhz was too unstable


Nope, it has to do with the auto memory timings assigned by the memory controller. Amd's mem timings strap work at 1250-1375-1500-1650-1725mhz. Stuff in between is more likely to run low mhz for the loose timings it'll use, latency is what's most important for mining (except for keccak - maxcoin).


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Does anyone want these? BNIB (literally never opened) I decided to forego building another miner and it's past the return date.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161443


Sure, send em on over


----------



## kskwerl

can anyone help me. I can't run my mine.sh in ubuntu

I am also having trouble extracting the /home/kskwerl/Downloads/clpts-v0.2.2_linux_x86-64.tar.gz

it tells me "An error occurred while extracting files. Error setting owner: Operation not permitted."


----------



## Panther Al

I am having the same issue with running the sh script as well, but to get around the permissions issue, I just dragged them into the folder I set aside for it, think that will work.









Just got it all today.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I am having the same issue with running the sh script as well, but to get around the permissions issue, I just dragged them into the folder I set aside for it, think that will work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it all today.


Game on!

Hope you have ear muffs


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I am having the same issue with running the sh script as well, but to get around the permissions issue, I just dragged them into the folder I set aside for it, think that will work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it all today.


I tried that and I'm unable to do that as well


----------



## rickyman0319

i am wondering is kh/s same as cp/m? or not?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i am wondering is kh/s same as cp/m? or not?


No very different. Look here for common KH/s values.

https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> can anyone help me. I can't run my mine.sh in ubuntu
> 
> I am also having trouble extracting the /home/kskwerl/Downloads/clpts-v0.2.2_linux_x86-64.tar.gz
> 
> it tells me "An error occurred while extracting files. Error setting owner: Operation not permitted."


]

I found a way to get around that; move the .gz file into the directory you want the files to be in, and then in terminal type:

Code:



Code:


tar xzf <blah>.tar.gz

Still can't get it to run though: tried the mine.sh bit, even tried typing it all out in terminal, no dice.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering if 4770k @4.4ghz = r9 270x or not.

Radeon R9 270X 630 cpm and right now I have almost the same as this video card.

I got average of 630.9 on it


----------



## 316320

Tomorrow another PSU arrives then will get it all set up and running.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if 4770k @4.4ghz = r9 270x or not.
> 
> Radeon R9 270X 630 cpm and right now I have almost the same as this video card.
> 
> I got average of 630.9 on it


My 270X does about 1600 cpm at 1100/1500.


----------



## rickyman0319

according to PTS.1gh.com:

http://pts.1gh.com/

it says it is 630cpm

strange.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow another PSU arrives then will get it all set up and running.


Very nice, what PSU's are you using?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow another PSU arrives then will get it all set up and running.


No wonder ypool was down.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Very nice, what PSU's are you using?


seasonic platinum 1000w and corsair 1200i


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> seasonic platinum 1000w and corsair 1200i


You just use the paper clip method?

Also, $11.11 per PTS coin right now







Haven't seen it in the $11 since I started (2 weeks ago)

anything that could've prompted this little jump?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> You just use the paper clip method?
> 
> Also, $11.11 per PTS coin right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen it in the $11 since I started (2 weeks ago)
> 
> anything that could've prompted this little jump?


The popularity of this coin seems to be increasing which is driving up prices.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow another PSU arrives then will get it all set up and running.


Wow looks dope gregg! Cheers


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> You just use the paper clip method?
> 
> Also, $11.11 per PTS coin right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen it in the $11 since I started (2 weeks ago)
> 
> anything that could've prompted this little jump?


Perhaps Bitshares X conversion. More people holding on to their PTS for it. I have 30 in my wallet, holding out to see if it jumps any during the transition..


----------



## kskwerl

anyone know how to overlock a 290 and a 290x in ubuntu?


----------



## Panther Al

Yep: I believe wholeeo posted earlier in the thread an overview, wanna say somewhere around page 300.

Did you get it to run?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Yep: I believe wholeeo posted earlier in the thread an overview, wanna say somewhere around page 300.
> 
> Did you get it to run?


Yea I'm pulling 8126 CPM with two 290X's and the 290 is only pulling 2500, what a POS.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Perhaps Bitshares X conversion. More people holding on to their PTS for it. I have 30 in my wallet, holding out to see if it jumps any during the transition..


I sure hope so, got 24 right now...Just setup the coinbase account today so I'll have that ready to make moves if necessary.

Question...

If my Coinbase is verified and read to go, how long will it take for PTS coins in my wallet to go from my wallet, to Bter, to Coinbase, to bank?

That IS the right order right?

Does bter make the exchange near instantly? Does bter transfer the coins to coinbase quickly? etc...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Yea I'm pulling 8126 CPM with two 290X's and the 290 is only pulling 2500, what a POS.


is that typical for a 290??????????????????????????

Could've sworn that's about where the 280x is


----------



## kskwerl

I'm digging around page 300 but still can't locate that overclocking in ubuntu guide, 1 PTS to someone that helps me configure it I need a linux guru so i don't mess it up


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I sure hope so, got 24 right now...Just setup the coinbase account today so I'll have that ready to make moves if necessary.
> 
> Question...
> 
> If my Coinbase is verified and read to go, how long will it take for PTS coins in my wallet to go from my wallet, to Bter, to Coinbase, to bank?
> 
> That IS the right order right?
> 
> Does bter make the exchange near instantly? Does bter transfer the coins to coinbase quickly? etc...


The process which will take the longest is coinbase to your bank. All the other steps should take about an hour or less. (PTS to BTC on Bter is going to depend on the price you set for them.) I have yet to do any Coinbase to Bank transactions as I'm going to be waiting for BTC to gain some traction but from what I've read around these parts it usually takes 2-3 days.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I'm digging around page 300 but still can't locate that overclocking in ubuntu guide, 1 PTS to someone that helps me configure it I need a linux guru so i don't mess it up


Download od6config

http://epixoip.github.io/od6config/

PM me if you need any help, I think the instructions dude layed out are pretty straight forward though.

edit:

How are you running CLPTS on your 290? Interested since I have one coming from Dell soon.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Download od6config
> 
> http://epixoip.github.io/od6config/
> 
> PM me if you need any help, I think the instructions dude layed out are pretty straight forward though.
> 
> edit:
> 
> How are you running CLPTS on your 290? Interested since I have one coming from Dell soon.


What about the CLPTS on my 290?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> is that typical for a 290??????????????????????????
> 
> Could've sworn that's about where the 280x is


I've actually seen 280xs getting around 3600. So yea something is wrong with your 290 flags.

Speaking of which, guess what arrived today?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Although I feel pretty shown up by some of the setups I've seen posted in the past day or so.









Still I have another 290 (non x) incoming as welll. That will bring me to 2x780, 270, 290x, 290, 3930k, and 4770k mining. Approximately 15k CPM









Might throw another 270 in there just for kicks too, who knows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> How are you running CLPTS on your 290? Interested since I have one coming from Dell soon.


FYI I purchased my 290 via dell on Saturday too. My order looks completely legit and good to go (even to this moment) but I contacted them to be sure. Was told on Sunday by a rep that everything was in order and it was in fact truly in stock. I contacted them a day later and they changed their story and said it's actually out of stock. Again my order does not currently show this.

You may or may not be in the same boat. I would say there's a good chance though.


----------



## Ali Man

Sold 13 PTS a day back when it was struggling to cross over 0.0160, now it's at 0.020, just great!


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I'm digging around page 300 but still can't locate that overclocking in ubuntu guide, 1 PTS to someone that helps me configure it I need a linux guru so i don't mess it up


Overclocking in linux is a fail


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> FYI I purchased my 290 via dell on Saturday too. My order looks completely legit and good to go (even to this moment) but I contacted them to be sure. Was told on Sunday by a rep that everything was in order and it was in fact truly in stock. I contacted them a day later and they changed their story and said it's actually out of stock. Again my order does not currently show this.
> 
> You may or may not be in the same boat. I would say there's a good chance though.


Thanks for the heads up. It appears that they changed my order number without notice after they called me for verification. I have another 290x($620) at Micro Center waiting for me to pick it up. I might just do that if Dell doesn't play nice though it's going to take me a couple more days to recoup the costs over the 290.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. It appears that they changed my order number without notice after they called me for verification. I have another 290x($620) at Micro Center waiting for me to pick it up. I might just do that if Dell doesn't play nice though it's going to take me a couple more days to recoup the costs over the 290.


that mean my order will be out of stock, I just pay for 270x and 280x on dell.com


----------



## lacrossewacker

Got a 280x and 290 from that dell coupon that night too









No shipping information received yet, just order confirmations.

How were you able to score a 290 at microcenter?? I keep trying.....

They do price match btw

Edit: 280x is expected to arrive Monday, 290 is Expected to come Tuesday.

Crap I should have paid for quicker shipping.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I've actually seen 280xs getting around 3600. So yea something is wrong with your 290 flags.
> 
> Speaking of which, guess what arrived today?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I feel pretty shown up by some of the setups I've seen posted in the past day or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still I have another 290 (non x) incoming as welll. That will bring me to 2x780, 270, 290x, 290, 3930k, and 4770k mining. Approximately 15k CPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might throw another 270 in there just for kicks too, who knows.
> FYI I purchased my 290 via dell on Saturday too. My order looks completely legit and good to go (even to this moment) but I contacted them to be sure. Was told on Sunday by a rep that everything was in order and it was in fact truly in stock. I contacted them a day later and they changed their story and said it's actually out of stock. Again my order does not currently show this.
> 
> You may or may not be in the same boat. I would say there's a good chance though.


What should my flags be then, I have it just set to -t 0 and thats it

If I try -t 0,0 it gets like 30CPM and lags like crazy


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Sold 13 PTS a day back when it was struggling to cross over 0.0160, now it's at 0.020, just great!


HOLY MOLY! I just checked and they're running 1PTS/0.021 of a BTC right now! I sold 5PTS at 0.017 YESTERDAY. And now it's 0.021


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> HOLY MOLY! I just checked and they're running 1PTS/0.021 of a BTC right now! I sold 5PTS at 0.017 YESTERDAY. And now it's 0.021


PTS has already gotten pretty dam hard to mine, so this time, I'll have to keep whatever I mine. This is certainly gonna go close to BTB.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> HOLY MOLY! I just checked and they're running 1PTS/0.021 of a BTC right now! I sold 5PTS at 0.017 YESTERDAY. And now it's 0.021


yeah it just went up a dollar per coin in this past hour!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> PTS has already gotten pretty dam hard to mine, so this time, I'll have to keep whatever I mine. This is certainly gonna go close to BTB.


whats BTB?


----------



## Sozin

Holy crap the value jumped, this is awesome.


----------



## rickyman0319

my 270x (dell.com) delevied by 20th. I don't think it will happened. I think it is going to be out of stock also.

my 280x also from dell will be here next wk, I hope so.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> whats BTB?


bitbar i think its a scrypt coin like bitcoin


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> my 270x (dell.com) delevied by 20th. I don't think it will happened. I think it is going to be out of stock also.
> 
> my 280x also from dell will be here next wk, I hope so.


go to your order confirmation email and click on that link for your status. Is it in production or shipped?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> whats BTB?


Bit Bar. I bought some at 0.074, then the value jumped today till 0.125 BTC, now back to 0.08 again....


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> bitbar i think its a scrypt coin like bitcoin


go on....

Lol I'm new to this so you or he will need to elaborate to noobs such as myself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Bit Bar. I bought some at 0.074, then the value jumped today till 0.125 BTC, now back to 0.08 again....


Oh that sucks lol


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> go to your order confirmation email and click on that link for your status. Is it in production or shipped?


both says in production.









does that mean out of stock?


----------



## lester007

i dont have much information about it, im just looking for a coin to mine just look into it a little bit can mine it on nv cards not worth it imo
till i saw PTS







such coin very profitable fly to to mars

LOL


----------



## Sozin

This price jump is just in time for my 280X tomorrow...now just don't drop down plz thnks pts


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazzardous77jo*
> 
> once i was also facing a refund because my withdraw was not in the withdraw level at that time but i got the payout after slightly enlarging my sell amount. i do not know about the level now but you can ask them about it - they should explain you about their withdraw level at this time.


I dont have any extra BTC at the moment and they are telling me that it will take 7-10 days for them to refund. I really dont understand why..


----------



## Outlawed

Guys, anyone heard about a pump and dump for PTS? Going up that much in a mater of hours after it's been relatively stable for a month scares me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> both says in production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does that mean out of stock?


If you ordered it a few days ago then I would say yes given my situation. Who knows when it will be back in. I've talked to a few people. The guy in chat said March 4th but then the guy on the phone later that day said February 21st. Who knows....


----------



## Ali Man

A drop always comes when the value sky rockets like that, people are now gonna dump like anything, morons....


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> If you ordered it a few days ago then I would say yes given my situation. Who knows when it will be back in. I've talked to a few people. The guy in chat said March 4th but then the guy on the phone later that day said February 21st. Who knows....


did u cancel it or wait for it?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> A drop always comes when the value sky rockets like that, people are now gonna dump like anything, morons....


Someone just unloaded 21 BTC worth of PTS...


----------



## lacrossewacker

$13.74!!!


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> did u cancel it or wait for it?


I'm still in the process of talking a back and forth via management to see what I can get worked out. See I contacted them on Sunday like I said earlier and specifically brought this up. I asked if it was truly in stock or not, since I knew all the miners had heard about it. I was told yes, for sure after they checked into my order.

I have this all in documentation so we'll see what happens.


----------



## wholeeo

I think I'm going to stay patient and wait some more before I sell off my stash. I was comfortable selling off at .016.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I think I'm going to stay patient and wait some more before I sell off my stash. I was comfortable selling off at .016.


That's been my plan all along, especially with difficulty going up, BTS being released, and the end of PTS mining looking like it's coming closer and closer. I've been mining for weeks and only sold 2 PTS just to see how the process worked.

It's either going to die an extremely violent death or become pretty profitable imo. Given how sturdy PTS has been I doubt the former will happen.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Turning 25 in 40 minutes.... Time for bed. Hope the fun continues.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Someone just unloaded 21 BTC worth of PTS...


There were never really any large sell orders of PTS until the new AMD miners came out. So pretty much all those 100+ PTS sell orders are those guys who have 30 GPU racks.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Turning 25 in 40 minutes.... Time for bed. Hope the fun continues.


Happy Birthday man!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Turning 25 in 40 minutes.... Time for bed. Hope the fun continues.


So is PTS if it continues on its path...lol 0.025 that is.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Turning 25 in 40 minutes.... Time for bed. Hope the fun continues.


Happy Birthday dude!


----------



## derpa

As far as Ubuntu is concerned....12.04 vs 13.10....does it matter? Better CPM in over vs the other....easier installing/running the miner in either?

I plan on making the switch tonight as my Win7 will still only recognize 4/6 cards despite every "trick" in the book. Also, it decided to lock up half way through the day today as PTS started to raise in prices.....yippie.....


----------



## lester007




----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> As far as Ubuntu is concerned....12.04 vs 13.10....does it matter? Better CPM in over vs the other....easier installing/running the miner in either?


I decided to stick to 12.04 because its an LTS release. I really didn't want to go bleeding edge on my mining rig. Between the two the only thing I can see that could even make a difference is the gpu driver you choose. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Turning 25 in 40 minutes.... Time for bed. Hope the fun continues.


Haha happy birthday. I've been 25 for about a month now. I think I've decided I would like to stop aging now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I decided to stick to 12.04 because its an LTS release. I really didn't want to go bleeding edge on my mining rig. Between the two the only thing I can see that could even make a difference is the gpu driver you choose. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


I believe I heard drivers are actually specific to different releases too. Not sure if that's the actual drivers, the install process, or both.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I'm still in the process of talking a back and forth via management to see what I can get worked out. See I contacted them on Sunday like I said earlier and specifically brought this up. I asked if it was truly in stock or not, since I knew all the miners had heard about it. I was told yes, for sure after they checked into my order.
> 
> I have this all in documentation so we'll see what happens.


I am guessing they did not charge my r9 270x. when I see my statement it is not there ( on recent purchase).


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> As far as Ubuntu is concerned....12.04 vs 13.10....does it matter? Better CPM in over vs the other....easier installing/running the miner in either?
> 
> I plan on making the switch tonight as my Win7 will still only recognize 4/6 cards despite every "trick" in the book. Also, it decided to lock up half way through the day today as PTS started to raise in prices.....yippie.....


use 12.04, had some problems with 13.10


----------



## lightsout

Anyone with clpts have issues with cpm dropping? I left pts alone when I switched to amd because of this. Sucks to wake up and see you are getting burned for 1000 cpm for no reason.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone with clpts have issues with cpm dropping? I left pts alone when I switched to amd because of this. Sucks to wake up and see you are getting burned for 1000 cpm for no reason.


Sounds like unstable clocks.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone with clpts have issues with cpm dropping? I left pts alone when I switched to amd because of this. Sucks to wake up and see you are getting burned for 1000 cpm for no reason.


before mine crashed this afternoon, the freeze frame of the lockup showed all my 270Xs doing about 1200 CPM.....quite a drop from the almost 1600 cpm they were doing when I went to bed last night...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone with clpts have issues with cpm dropping? I left pts alone when I switched to amd because of this. Sucks to wake up and see you are getting burned for 1000 cpm for no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like unstable clocks.
Click to expand...

Idk, could be. They've been stable with scrypt which seems to tax my system way more than PTS. I'm going to give it another go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone with clpts have issues with cpm dropping? I left pts alone when I switched to amd because of this. Sucks to wake up and see you are getting burned for 1000 cpm for no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> before mine crashed this afternoon, the freeze frame of the lockup showed all my 270Xs doing about 1200 CPM.....quite a drop from the almost 1600 cpm they were doing when I went to bed last night...
Click to expand...

Yeah see thats what I mean, I woke up to mine at 2000 from 2900. And then left to drop off the kid and they were at like 1100 when I got home.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone with clpts have issues with cpm dropping? I left pts alone when I switched to amd because of this. Sucks to wake up and see you are getting burned for 1000 cpm for no reason.


No problems here. Although that was on the 270. The 290x has only been up and running for 8 hours or so.

I probably shouldn't be running it since it's sitting at 94C







but I think it can hold of 12 hours or so until that new PSU comes in. With the value of PTS doing what it's doing, now is not the time to give up my new gem miner lol.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> No problems here. Although that was on the 270. The 290x has only been up and running for 8 hours or so.
> 
> I probably shouldn't be running it since it's sitting at 94C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I think it can hold of 12 hours or so until that new PSU comes in. With the value of PTS doing what it's doing, now is not the time to give up my new gem miner lol.


Exactly. I rebooted, checked fan settings, and set the boys to work again! Lol









is there anything special I need to do to install/run Ubuntu off a USB stick?


----------



## Crizume

Sold 5 to complete my ROI on the 3 cards I bought last week. (2 solo max coin blocks who woulda thought).

Now to keep watching the show. It seems like 2 whales are pumping and dumping into each other on cryptsy while on bter theirs a huge sell was that hasn't moved in 15 min's.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Exactly. I rebooted, checked fan settings, and set the boys to work again! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there anything special I need to do to install/run Ubuntu off a USB stick?


Well I think my fans aren't working because I currently have it plugged up in my previous NAS build that only has a 350w PSU lol. It's running fine but the fan is obviously not running anywhere near full speed (at least I don't think so. My 4 high static fans on the rad of the sig rig are making it seem extremley quiet in comparisons. Doesn't seem right for the supposed jet turbo engine a 290x should be putting out. And of course the 94C temp is a pretty obvious indicator as well). Also amdoverdrive in linux says it can't adjust/detect clock and fan settings.

Pretty sure it's just the PSU causing it, at least I hope so. We'll see when the new PSU gets here tomorrow.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Well I think my fans aren't working because I currently have it plugged up in my previous NAS build that only has a 350w PSU lol. It's running fine but the fan is obviously not running anywhere near full speed (pretty quite currently which obviously is not indicative of the jet turbo engine a 290x should be putting out And of course the 94C temp is a pretty obvious indicator as well). Also amdoverdrive in linux says it can't adjust/detect clock and fan settings.
> 
> Pretty sure it's just the PSU causing it, at least I hope so. We'll see when the new PSU gets here tomorrow.


Hopefully!!


----------



## kskwerl

ok flags were wrong on my 290, its now pulling 3890 cpm, the other two 290x together are pulling 8878 cpm


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Perhaps Bitshares X conversion. More people holding on to their PTS for it. I have 30 in my wallet, holding out to see if it jumps any during the transition..


So, I'm trying to read up on all this; is BTS just another currency, and that you will be given an amount based on the PTS holding you have at the time of release? I know they are trying to do this whole banking/loan thing, but I'm just sure exactly what they are promising...


----------



## beaker7

290x's came in. On my win8 build they boot to a black screen. Will try Ubuntu but otherwise they're going back.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> is that typical for a 290??????????????????????????
> 
> Could've sworn that's about where the 280x is


I've seen people report in the vicinity of 3200 with 280x's. Hopefully, mine is here by Friday.


----------



## uaedroid

PTS keeps going north. It is near LTC.


----------



## Panther Al

FYI folks:

If you are looking at using Ubuntu, stay away from 13.10. Had a lot of help from others, and we just couldn't get it to work. Wiped, and reinstalled 12.04, and done in no time at all with 8100cpm no problem. All I have to do now is tweak.

Thanks to those that helped, +rep to you all!

*edit*

My word though, those things are LOUD....


----------



## derpa

So......I used the universal ubuntu installer program maderba.....and anyway, got it to "boot" off a usb....but after the Ubuntu 'loading screen' (the purple one with the flashing dots) I get a black screen with a mouse cursor.....and that's all..... Did it fail? Is it running off the usb? Is there something else I have to/ was supposed to do?

Also, I couldn't figure out how to just make a bootable usb image of the installer to install it onto a traditional HDD instead of the USB....if that's a more reliable/stable/easier option, I'm all for it. I have the HDD already, so it's not money out of pocket or anything, just want to get all 6 cards running, ha ha


----------



## antonio8

I have not been able to keep up with the post yet but just wanted to say if anyone was curious about the new GTX750ti.

I have tried it on PtsGPUz0.3bfee3 and got 550 c/m. On arCUDAminer1.0c I only got about 330 c/m. These are on YPool.

I have the MSI OC non powered edition. Have not had time to overclock it yet. Will do it tomorrow and see what I get.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I have not been able to keep up with the post yet but just wanted to say if anyone was curious about the new GTX750ti.
> 
> I have tried it on PtsGPUz0.3bfee3 and got 550 c/m. On arCUDAminer1.0c I only got about 330 c/m. These are on YPool.
> 
> I have the MSI OC non powered edition. Have not had time to overclock it yet. Will do it tomorrow and see what I get.


Thats not very good. 270 gets three times that. But hopefully it gets more optimized.


----------



## derpa

I apparently fail HARD and Linux.....so painful


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> I apparently fail HARD and Linux.....so painful


Lol, install windows and get four of those babies running for the time being.

I feel your pain though I'm a total linux noob myself.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol, install windows and get four of those babies running for the time being.
> 
> I feel your pain though I'm a total linux noob myself.


I had that....too late to turn back now though....I THINK linux is installing....but I can't be sure....I have a spinning wheel of death....but nothing has changed on the screen for about 5 minutes.....so yeah......take that win7 installl....all your sectors are belong to US! WE ARE LINUX!.....I'm pretty buzzed right now....lol....might be why I'm failing so hard....ha ha


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol, install windows and get four of those babies running for the time being.
> 
> I feel your pain though I'm a total linux noob myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I had that....too late to turn back now though....I THINK linux is installing....but I can't be sure....I have a spinning wheel of death....but nothing has changed on the screen for about 5 minutes.....so yeah......take that win7 installl....all your sectors are belong to US! WE ARE LINUX!.....I'm pretty buzzed right now....lol....might be why I'm failing so hard....ha ha
Click to expand...

Ahhh buzzed and installing OSes. Very nice lol.


----------



## theilya

something very weird is occurring.

My main rig would get blue screen time to time when mining, which I assumed from high CPU OC, HOWEVER!!! whenever my main rig would blue screen my mining rig which is no way connected to main rig has video card driver crash and mining stop...


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ahhh buzzed and installing OSes. Very nice lol.


Indeed! Makes tomorrow morning interesting, lol


----------



## lightsout

Anyone mining pts on GH1? Curious of CPM numbers with their miner. I'm off to bed so don't want to mess with my miners right now but may check it out tomorrow.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> ok flags were wrong on my 290, its now pulling 3890 cpm, the other two 290x together are pulling 8878 cpm


Wow I thought that PTS wasn't that bad for Nvidia cards but seems the gap between AMD and Nvidia is even higher here. My dual 780Ti classifieds pull 4450 cpm overclocked. I thought the new cudaminer update had closed the gap? Or am I doing something wrong? My second GPU still shows zero load on GPU-z even though the - g 2 edit to the bat file increased the cpm.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Wow I thought that PTS wasn't that bad for Nvidia cards but seems the gap between AMD and Nvidia is even higher here. My dual 780Ti classifieds pull 4450 cpm overclocked. I thought the new cudaminer update had closed the gap? Or am I doing something wrong? My second GPU still shows zero load on GPU-z even though the - g 2 edit to the bat file increased the cpm.


Which cues miner are you using?


----------



## VSG

arCUDAminer 1.0c


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I have not been able to keep up with the post yet but just wanted to say if anyone was curious about the new GTX750ti.
> 
> I have tried it on PtsGPUz0.3bfee3 and got 550 c/m. On arCUDAminer1.0c I only got about 330 c/m. These are on YPool.
> 
> I have the MSI OC non powered edition. Have not had time to overclock it yet. Will do it tomorrow and see what I get.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Wow I thought that PTS wasn't that bad for Nvidia cards but seems the gap between AMD and Nvidia is even higher here. My dual 780Ti classifieds pull 4450 cpm overclocked. I thought the new cudaminer update had closed the gap? Or am I doing something wrong? My second GPU still shows zero load on GPU-z even though the - g 2 edit to the bat file increased the cpm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> arCUDAminer 1.0c


We have greener pastures than PTS now...







(gtx 780 owner here)

I'd reccomend trying out yacoin or similar variable N factor coins, Nvidia has an edge there. NaN's fast opencl miner kicks the cuda pts miners in the nuts. I'm testing the new aropenclmax miner soon, might be viable for Nvidia too, but yacoin will probably still be better. Got to 5.7kh/s with my 780.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> We have greener pastures than PTS now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (gtx 780 owner here)
> 
> I'd reccomend trying out yacoin or similar variable N factor coins, Nvidia has an edge there. NaN's fast opencl miner kicks the cuda pts miners in the nuts. I'm testing the new aropenclmax miner soon, might be viable for Nvidia too, but yacoin will probably still be better. Got to 5.7kh/s with my 780.


BladeMaster said YAC was useless in terms of returns. Also not enough new scrypt-jane coins out atm.

Had a crack at what I thought was a fresh scrypt coin this past week. My Ti was pulling roughly 740khash/s with the latest CudaMiner. Unfortunately the coin's source was hacked and prematurely released, but it was a good insight into what to expect using NV for scrypt. Wouldn't recommend scrypt mining on reference cards tho; will quickly destroy your VRM's.


----------



## ozzy1925

guys, i want to make a new mining ring and i am thinking of buying either 3x sapphire r270x toxic :
http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/Ekran%20Kartı/sapphire-11217-02-40g-r9-270x-toxic-gddr5-2gb-256bit-amd-radeon-dx112-ekran-karti/productdetails.aspx?I_ID=71326
or 3xasus directcu II top:
http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/Ekran%20Kartı/asus-r9270x-dc2t-2gd5-r9-270x-directcu-ii-top-2gb-gddr5-256bit--amd-radeon-dx112-ekran-karti/productdetails.aspx?I_ID=69185
what you think ?asus or sapphire?

edit:i also can buy 2x sapphire r290 tri x oc. + 1x r270 tri x oc.


----------



## Outlawed

Okay well I figured out my fan issue with the 290x in Linux. Apparently amdoverdrive just doesn't work with my distro and the 290x. Also the fan also doesn't seem to throttle automatically with temps, which again could be related to my distro.

So as everything else in Linux, time to resort to the terminal








*
Changing fan speed in Linux (AMD)*

Code:



Code:


export DISPLAY=:0
aticonfig --pplib-cmd "set fanspeed 0 100"

export DISPLAY=:0.1
aticonfig --pplib-cmd "set fanspeed 0 100"

This changes it to 100%. "export DISPLAY=:0.X" --> Change X to whatever GPU you want to change the fan speed on. If you only have one GPU, the "export display" line is not necessary.

All I have to say is damn....This thing literally sounds like a hairdryer.

Also why I'm at it....

*Getting full overclocks in Linux (AMD)*

Code:



Code:


aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-setclocks=1140,1500

Obviously the adapter number would be which GPU. The first value in setclocks is the core clock and the second is memory.

All this was gathered via the bitshares thread. Still searching for an undervolt method.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> FYI folks:
> 
> If you are looking at using Ubuntu, stay away from 13.10. Had a lot of help from others, and we just couldn't get it to work. Wiped, and reinstalled 12.04, and done in no time at all with 8100cpm no problem. All I have to do now is tweak.


Well just saw this over in the bitshares thread lol....
Quote:


> I've tried ubuntu 12.04 many times(with many version catalyst), but no luck.
> After reinstall ubuntu 13.10 , all works well.
> So I suggest using ubuntu 13.10 .


As I said earlier on, I'm pretty sure drivers are proprietary to specific distros AND releases for AMD. I would honestly just suggest googling installing amd drivers with whatever distro/version you have


----------



## drka0tic

Will those commands work if you set the fan speed a little lower (e.g. 75%)?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Will those commands work if you set the fan speed a little lower (e.g. 75%)?


Yup


----------



## rickyman0319

Dear Customer,
We wanted to let you know that there is a delay with one or more items in your order.

Based on the latest available information, we have adjusted your Estimated Delivery Date and your order is now projected to reach you on or before 2/21/2014

We are sorry for the delay and appreciate your patience.

this is for r9 270x


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> Dear Customer,
> We wanted to let you know that there is a delay with one or more items in your order.
> 
> Based on the latest available information, we have adjusted your Estimated Delivery Date and your order is now projected to reach you on or before 2/21/2014
> 
> We are sorry for the delay and appreciate your patience.
> 
> this is for r9 270x


no biggy man. I ordered my 280x and 290 that first night (friday or saturday?) They're not getting here until the 24th & 25th....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> BladeMaster said YAC was useless in terms of returns. Also not enough new scrypt-jane coins out atm.
> 
> Had a crack at what I thought was a fresh scrypt coin this past week. My Ti was pulling roughly 740khash/s with the latest CudaMiner. Unfortunately the coin's source was hacked and prematurely released, but it was a good insight into what to expect using NV for scrypt. Wouldn't recommend scrypt mining on reference cards tho; will quickly destroy your VRM's.


http://explorer.yacoin.org/static/calc.htm

YAC/LTC profitability: 154.78% (compare to crapcoins)
YAC is the most profitable!
YAC Mined per day: 335.68 YAC / 0.00910699 BTC / 2.4 USD
LTC Mined per day: 0.23 LTC / 0.00588366 BTC / 1.55 USD
BTC Mined per day: 0 BTC / 0 USD

5.7kh/s 62% tdp...1293mhz core, 1150mv and auto fan. Scrypt makes my card run too hot at 105% tdp running 1267mhz core.


----------



## lacrossewacker

So what sort of cycle is PTS in now?

Things looking good?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> http://explorer.yacoin.org/static/calc.htm
> 
> YAC/LTC profitability: 154.78% (compare to crapcoins)
> YAC is the most profitable!
> YAC Mined per day: 335.68 YAC / 0.00910699 BTC / 2.4 USD
> LTC Mined per day: 0.23 LTC / 0.00588366 BTC / 1.55 USD
> BTC Mined per day: 0 BTC / 0 USD
> 
> 5.7kh/s 62% tdp...1293mhz core, 1150mv and auto fan. Scrypt makes my card run too hot at 105% tdp running 1267mhz core.


@TheBlademaster01 this looks way out of line compared to your experience. :/


----------



## ozzy1925

i just bought 2x 290 tri-x oc and 1x r270x toxic for $1500 .Are these good for a starter?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> So what sort of cycle is PTS in now?
> 
> Things looking good?


As long as this value keeps up then I'm good.

Also, my 280X came so now I'm just waiting on that PSU...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i just bought 2x 290 tri-x oc and 1x r270x toxic for $1500 .Are these good for a starter?


how much did you buy each card for? Good hardware for the job but you better mine 24/7 to recoupe the costs


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> As long as this value keeps up then I'm good.
> 
> Also, my 280X came so now I'm just waiting on that PSU...


Out of watts or out of cables? Dont be worried abiut using molex to PCIE adapters if your PSU still has juice to spare


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i just bought 2x 290 tri-x oc and 1x r270x toxic for $1500 .Are these good for a starter?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> how much did you buy each card for? Good hardware for the job but you better mine 24/7 to recoupe the costs


That's what, like 10k CPM? That'll be a few weeks before you recoupe those costs but otherwise nice gear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Out of watts or out of cables? Dont be worried abiut using molex to PCIE adapters if your PSU still has juice to spare


Watts. Returning the CX600 and getting a 750W in its place.


----------



## lacrossewacker

And what is it that increases the value of PTS? just hype?

How high could you reasonably see the value go? Maybe a range?


----------



## Outcasst

Woah, ypool.net is coming up as a virus according to avast. Hacked?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Woah, ypool.net is coming up as a virus according to avast. Hacked?


does avast monitor websites based on "reputatuon"?


----------



## Outcasst

I don't think it does. It was working fine an hour ago.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> And what is it that increases the value of PTS? just hype?
> 
> How high could you reasonably see the value go? Maybe a range?


1 PTS was worth about @ $30 back in December. Maybe they will get that high again?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> 1 PTS was worth about @ $30 back in December. Maybe they will get that high again?


$30? Jeez. Is everyone here using ypool?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> $30? Jeez. Is everyone here using ypool?


I am


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> how much did you buy each card for? Good hardware for the job but you better mine 24/7 to recoupe the costs


$600 each r290 and $318 for r270x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> That's what, like 10k CPM? That'll be a few weeks before you recoupe those costs but otherwise nice gear.


i have the r270x with me and will get the 290`s tomorrow .i currently have corsair hx 850 v1 psu .you think is that enough?
pic of 270x


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> ok flags were wrong on my 290, its now pulling 3890 cpm, the other two 290x together are pulling 8878 cpm


What clocks?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> $600 each r290 and $318 for r270x
> i have the r270x with me and will get the 290`s tomorrow .i currently have corsair hx 850 v1 psu .you think is that enough?


yes, these GPUs dont pull as much power mining as theu do when theyre gaining.

Even if each 290 pulled 200 watts and the 270x pulled 150 you'd still have a 300W overhead.

You'll probably run out of PCI 6 or 8 pin cables from the 290s, so if need be, use the molex to PCI cables for your 270x.

EDIT: just looked up your PSU. You have an excellent PSU. Nothing to worry about


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> http://explorer.yacoin.org/static/calc.htm
> 
> YAC/LTC profitability: 154.78% (compare to crapcoins)
> YAC is the most profitable!
> YAC Mined per day: 335.68 YAC / 0.00910699 BTC / 2.4 USD
> LTC Mined per day: 0.23 LTC / 0.00588366 BTC / 1.55 USD
> BTC Mined per day: 0 BTC / 0 USD
> 
> 5.7kh/s 62% tdp...1293mhz core, 1150mv and auto fan. Scrypt makes my card run too hot at 105% tdp running 1267mhz core.


That would make it not so profitable as compared to PTS. Or am I reading it wrong. But still want to understand how to setup scrypt jane on cuda. Can you post a batch file for that?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> yes, these GPUs dont pull as much power mining as theu do when theyre gaining.
> 
> Even if each 290 pulled 200 watts and the 270x pulled 150 you'd still have a 300W overhead.
> 
> You'll probably run out of PCI 6 or 8 pin cables from the 290s, so if need be, use the molex to PCI cables for your 270x.
> 
> EDIT: just looked up your PSU. You have an excellent PSU. Nothing to worry about


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> yes, these GPUs dont pull as much power mining as theu do when theyre gaining.
> 
> Even if each 290 pulled 200 watts and the 270x pulled 150 you'd still have a 300W overhead.
> 
> You'll probably run out of PCI 6 or 8 pin cables from the 290s, so if need be, use the molex to PCI cables for your 270x.
> 
> EDIT: just looked up your PSU. You have an excellent PSU. Nothing to worry about


thanks for the help +rep! i am really excited


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks for the help +rep! i am really excited


It's crazy; I built this desktop to game on but since I started mining I have only played 30 minutes of the Titanfall Beta. It's pretty cool once you start seeing money roll in.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> It's crazy; I built this desktop to game on but since I started mining I have only played 30 minutes of the Titanfall Beta. It's pretty cool once you start seeing money roll in.


thank god I got a Xboner. Makes abandoning my PC for a while much easier.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> thank god I got a Xboner. Makes abandoning my PC for a while much easier.


Yeah, having a One makes this whole process a lot easier.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> I apparently fail HARD and Linux.....so painful


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol, install windows and get four of those babies running for the time being.
> 
> I feel your pain though I'm a total linux noob myself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> I had that....too late to turn back now though....I THINK linux is installing....but I can't be sure....I have a spinning wheel of death....but nothing has changed on the screen for about 5 minutes.....so yeah......take that win7 installl....all your sectors are belong to US! WE ARE LINUX!.....I'm pretty buzzed right now....lol....might be why I'm failing so hard....ha ha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ahhh buzzed and installing OSes. Very nice lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Indeed! Makes tomorrow morning interesting, lol


So.....woke up this morning......still had the spinning wheel of death on the screen, but it was on a desktop! The install windows was still up, and not doing anything though. After clicking around for a little bit, I closed the install window and it said install complete, have to restart. Hooray.....







......or so I thought. restarted...black screen full of yelling computer... ending with the line:

init: failsafe-x main process (9124) terminated with status 2
























sooo..... I'm thinkin win 8.1 here I come....


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> That would make it not so profitable as compared to PTS. Or am I reading it wrong. But still want to understand how to setup scrypt jane on cuda. Can you post a batch file for that?


you'd probably use CudaMiner for scrypt-jane rather than ArCudaMiner. This is the bat I use for pure scrypt:

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -o [local address or pool address] -O [username]:[password] --algo=scrypt -d 0 -i 0 -b 4096 -l T26x24 -m 1 -L 1 -C 0 -H 1 -s 10
pause

the only change needed for scrypt-jane is:

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -o [local address or pool address] -O [username]:[password] --algo=scrypt-jane -d 0 -i 0 -b 4096 -l T26x24 -m 1 -L 1 -C 0 -H 1 -s 10
pause

keep in mind you might need to look at some of those flags at then end to ensure they apply to your card (the above works well for a 780 or 780 Ti). The README in the Cudaminer zip explains what each flag does very clearly.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> sooo..... I'm thinkin win 8.1 here I come....


No issues on Windows 8.1 for me, kicking out 3400 CPM right now.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Coinbase is verified.

The only thing I haven't done before is make a PTS-BTC exchange at bter.

Step by step.

Send PTS coins from local wallet to deposit address in Bter (PTS)

Click trade in bter.

Click (Sell PTS -> BTC) ??? Do I just leave the price per PTS where its at?

Wait....

Check back at bter and I show up as having .XX Bitcoins?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> thank god I got a Xboner. Makes abandoning my PC for a while much easier.


How are you making money? Bitcoin has plummeted to $240 a coin now... and I am sure PTS will be affected by it soon enough. How much was PTS selling for $15 a pop at start? Whats it at now around $7?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> How are you making money? Bitcoin has plummeted to $240 a coin now... and I am sure PTS will be affected by it soon enough. How much was PTS selling for $15 a pop at start? Whats it at now around $7?


$240? Where the heck are you trading at? Coinbase is selling them for $627 right now. And PTS is sitting at 0.02319 right now...


----------



## thetippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> How are you making money? Bitcoin has plummeted to $240 a coin now


It's only 240 at MtGox all the other exchanges are around 625


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> $240? Where the heck are you trading at? Coinbase is selling them for $627 right now. And PTS is sitting at 0.02319 right now...


mtgox shows $240


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> mtgox shows $240


Coinbase and BTC-E are both over $600 right now.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> mtgox shows $240


Mtgox is part of the problem...


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Mtgox is part of the problem...


----------



## rickyman0319

‎9‎:‎16‎:‎41‎ ‎AM System System
You are now being connected to an agent. Thank you for using Dell Chat

‎9‎:‎16‎:‎41‎ ‎AM System System
Connected with Anish_Malhotra

‎9‎:‎16‎:‎47‎ ‎AM Agent Anish_Malhotra
Welcome to Dell US Customer Care Chat! My name is Anish. How may I assist you today?

‎9‎:‎16‎:‎47‎ ‎AM Customer ricky man
hello

‎9‎:‎17‎:‎06‎ ‎AM Customer ricky man
I am wondering why my order is still in processing?

‎9‎:‎17‎:‎11‎ ‎AM Agent Anish_Malhotra
Mr. Man, how are you doing today >

‎9‎:‎19‎:‎06‎ ‎AM Agent Anish_Malhotra
Your order is estimated to be delivered on or before 02/25/2014, however, this is the maximum timeframe but you may get the order before that date as well. In future you can just visit www.dell.com/orderstatus and check the progress of your order yourself anytime. You will get an e-mail with tracking information as soon as the order is shipped. A case specialist will follow up on your order till delivery. Once your order ships from Dell, you will receive an email notification with the tracking number. Also, please keep a check on junk and spam email folders.

‎9‎:‎19‎:‎11‎ ‎AM Agent Anish_Malhotra
May I have your cell number for the order status message to be sent once it will be shipped out from Dell ?

‎9‎:‎19‎:‎46‎ ‎AM System System
Connected with Anish_Malhotra

‎9‎:‎19‎:‎53‎ ‎AM Customer ricky man
I am here

‎9‎:‎20‎:‎09‎ ‎AM Customer ricky man
u can just email my tracking number

‎9‎:‎20‎:‎38‎ ‎AM Agent Anish_Malhotra
Ok. I will also assign a Case Specialist, who will be in touch with you, till the time the order is delivered. May I know your best and alternate phone number please ?

‎9‎:‎20‎:‎47‎ ‎AM Customer ricky man
I did check almost everyday and still say in process

‎9‎:‎21‎:‎35‎ ‎AM Customer ricky man
r9 280x is in stock

‎9‎:‎21‎:‎40‎ ‎AM Customer ricky man
yes or no

‎9‎:‎22‎:‎06‎ ‎AM System System
Connected with Anish_Malhotra

‎9‎:‎22‎:‎06‎ ‎AM Agent Anish_Malhotra
Mr. Man, we are facing inventory shortage due to high volume of orders being placed for VISIONTEK RADEON R9 280X, hence the delay. We do apologize for the extended lead time. Unfortunately, strong demand for our products has extended the amount of time it takes to complete your order. We have already sent a request to the concern team to work on all pending orders on priority basis, so it can be shipped as soon as possible.

‎9‎:‎22‎:‎31‎ ‎AM Agent Anish_Malhotra
Mr. Man, I have just received the update, and I see that item is not available in the inventory.

‎9‎:‎23‎:‎12‎ ‎AM Agent Anish_Malhotra
And, they do not have specific time frame for the item to be available, I will request you to please cancel the order and reorder the available item, which can be delivered as soon as possible.


----------



## VSG

http://invezz.com/news/forex/8924-forex-news-bitcoin-usd-resumption-of-play-at-mtgox-any-time-now


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Coinbase is verified.
> 
> The only thing I haven't done before is make a PTS-BTC exchange at bter.
> 
> Step by step.
> 
> Send PTS coins from local wallet to deposit address in Bter (PTS)
> 
> Click trade in bter.
> 
> Click (Sell PTS -> BTC) ??? Do I just leave the price per PTS where its at?
> 
> Wait....
> 
> Check back at bter and I show up as having .XX Bitcoins?


I have mine setup to go right to Bter, but I've just been leaving the price at whatever it's set at.


----------



## rickyman0319

no I am buying r9 280x on dell and I am going to cancel it

how much


----------



## drka0tic

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> ‎9‎:‎16‎:‎41‎ ‎AM System System
> You are now being connected to an agent. Thank you for using Dell Chat
> 
> ‎9‎:‎16‎:‎41‎ ‎AM System System
> Connected with Anish_Malhotra
> 
> ‎9‎:‎16‎:‎47‎ ‎AM Agent Anish_Malhotra
> Welcome to Dell US Customer Care Chat! My name is Anish. How may I assist you today?
> 
> ‎9‎:‎16‎:‎47‎ ‎AM Customer ricky man
> hello
> 
> ‎9‎:‎17‎:‎06‎ ‎AM Customer ricky man
> I am wondering why my order is still in processing?
> 
> ‎9‎:‎17‎:‎11‎ ‎AM Agent Anish_Malhotra
> Mr. Man, how are you doing today >
> 
> ‎9‎:‎19‎:‎06‎ ‎AM Agent Anish_Malhotra
> Your order is estimated to be delivered on or before 02/25/2014, however, this is the maximum timeframe but you may get the order before that date as well. In future you can just visit www.dell.com/orderstatus and check the progress of your order yourself anytime. You will get an e-mail with tracking information as soon as the order is shipped. A case specialist will follow up on your order till delivery. Once your order ships from Dell, you will receive an email notification with the tracking number. Also, please keep a check on junk and spam email folders.
> 
> ‎9‎:‎19‎:‎11‎ ‎AM Agent Anish_Malhotra
> May I have your cell number for the order status message to be sent once it will be shipped out from Dell ?
> 
> ‎9‎:‎19‎:‎46‎ ‎AM System System
> Connected with Anish_Malhotra
> 
> ‎9‎:‎19‎:‎53‎ ‎AM Customer ricky man
> I am here
> 
> ‎9‎:‎20‎:‎09‎ ‎AM Customer ricky man
> u can just email my tracking number
> 
> ‎9‎:‎20‎:‎38‎ ‎AM Agent Anish_Malhotra
> Ok. I will also assign a Case Specialist, who will be in touch with you, till the time the order is delivered. May I know your best and alternate phone number please ?
> 
> ‎9‎:‎20‎:‎47‎ ‎AM Customer ricky man
> I did check almost everyday and still say in process
> 
> ‎9‎:‎21‎:‎35‎ ‎AM Customer ricky man
> r9 280x is in stock
> 
> ‎9‎:‎21‎:‎40‎ ‎AM Customer ricky man
> yes or no
> 
> ‎9‎:‎22‎:‎06‎ ‎AM System System
> Connected with Anish_Malhotra
> 
> ‎9‎:‎22‎:‎06‎ ‎AM Agent Anish_Malhotra
> Mr. Man, we are facing inventory shortage due to high volume of orders being placed for VISIONTEK RADEON R9 280X, hence the delay. We do apologize for the extended lead time. Unfortunately, strong demand for our products has extended the amount of time it takes to complete your order. We have already sent a request to the concern team to work on all pending orders on priority basis, so it can be shipped as soon as possible.
> 
> ‎9‎:‎22‎:‎31‎ ‎AM Agent Anish_Malhotra
> Mr. Man, I have just received the update, and I see that item is not available in the inventory.
> 
> ‎9‎:‎23‎:‎12‎ ‎AM Agent Anish_Malhotra
> And, they do not have specific time frame for the item to be available, I will request you to please cancel the order and reorder the available item, which can be delivered as soon as possible.






I chatted with a couple of reps within a few minutes and each told me something different :-/

The first said the item was not in stock, and the second said that it was sent to their carrier and I should call customer service for a tracking number. Yet, my order status still shows "In Production". So screwed up.


----------



## caenlen

i still feel like we are screwed being nvidia owners, a 290 on linux is rocking what 4200 cpm? lol... i dunno crazy


----------



## VSG

Did anyone else notice their ypool balance go down a bit about 10 min ago? I was at 1.3ish PTS and now I am at 1.02


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Did anyone else notice their ypool balance go down a bit about 10 min ago? I was at 1.3ish PTS and now I am at 1.02


I currently have a 0.37 balance and .23 unconfirmed, but that sounds about right for me.

PTS value just keeps going up...


----------



## VSG

So if PTS value goes up, why do the number of PTS we have decrease? That makes no sense unless the account has to have a fixed money value.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So if PTS value goes up, why do the number of PTS we have decrease? That makes no sense unless the account has to have a fixed money value.


Oh I have no idea why your numbers changed, that has nothing to do with the price I don't think.


----------



## lacrossewacker

$15.60

Dang


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> $15.60
> 
> Dang


Yeah it's starting to get crazy in here.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> $15.60
> 
> Dang


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> No issues on Windows 8.1 for me, kicking out 3400 CPM right now.


Thats awesome!









Which pool are you using? I have a few 280x's coming on friday and am really anxious to get them up and running. Can you share your tweaks that you made?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Sent a test PTS coin from my wallet to bter. I suppose this could take a few hours? Just want to make sure I see that go through before I send the rest.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Coinbase is verified.
> 
> The only thing I haven't done before is make a PTS-BTC exchange at bter.
> 
> Step by step.
> 
> Send PTS coins from local wallet to deposit address in Bter (PTS)
> 
> Click trade in bter.
> 
> Click (Sell PTS -> BTC) ??? Do I just leave the price per PTS where its at?
> 
> Wait....
> 
> Check back at bter and I show up as having .XX Bitcoins?


I'm still waiting on verification, I emailed and they said to redo email verification resend it.. that's not what I meant lol so I emailed them back. I setup my account details on Thursday I think. I found out Wednesday they canceled me so it was wednes or Thurs I did it. 4 business days since then? my first verifaction came in two days, so I'm very worried.


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Sent a test PTS coin from my wallet to bter. I suppose this could take a few hours? Just want to make sure I see that go through before I send the rest.


takes about 20min or so


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> takes about 20min or so


oh okay good







I was afraid it could take a few hours for just my test, then another couple hours for the real deal.

20 minutes is good


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> oh okay good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was afraid it could take a few hours for just my test, then another couple hours for the real deal.
> 
> 20 minutes is good


to anyone who ordered from dell deal couple days ago, including you..

I called dell about 10 min ago wanted to cancel my 290 because i dont see it coming anytime soon..

and the rep i spoke with told me he can give me 60$ back to my card if I wanted to wait.

I paid 460 after shipping and tax for the 290, after the deal he give me, which would have set it to 400$

This is an extremely good deal.

Anyone ordered might wanna give it a try.

number i called: 1800-624-9897. 7am-7pm cst


----------



## beaker7

Is there a definitive guide somewhere to getting Ubuntu / Radeon going? Planning to transition but hoping it'll be as quick and painless as possible to minimize downtime.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Thats awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which pool are you using? I have a few 280x's coming on friday and am really anxious to get them up and running. Can you share your tweaks that you made?


I'm using ypool. My second 280X was delivered today but I can't set it up until after I get off work (thinking of going home for lunch), but my current bat file is:

*clpts_x86-64.exe -u username.PTS_1 -p x -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1
*
However, DizZz told me to try these settings for when I have both 280X in:

*clpts_x86-64.exe -u username.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0,0,1,1,3*


----------



## rickyman0319

everyone that has 280x gpu, do u just have 2 gpu mine 1 coin or 1 gpu per coin?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I'm using ypool. My second 280X was delivered today but I can't set it up until after I get off work (thinking of going home for lunch), but my current bat file is:
> 
> *clpts_x86-64.exe -u username.PTS_1 -p x -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1
> *
> However, DizZz told me to try these settings for when I have both 280X in:
> 
> *clpts_x86-64.exe -u username.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0,0,1,1,3*


Awesome bud, thanks! Ill send you a coin when i get up a running!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I'm using ypool. My second 280X was delivered today but I can't set it up until after I get off work (thinking of going home for lunch), but my current bat file is:
> 
> *clpts_x86-64.exe -u username.PTS_1 -p x -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1
> *
> However, DizZz told me to try these settings for when I have both 280X in:
> 
> *clpts_x86-64.exe -u username.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0,0,1,1,3*


Those are the same thing


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Those are the same thing


lol


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Those are the same thing


You know, as I was typing it out I noticed that but hey, I figured maybe the position changes actually have meaning.

So I can just throw in my second card and start up the miner?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> That would make it not so profitable as compared to PTS. Or am I reading it wrong. But still want to understand how to setup scrypt jane on cuda. Can you post a batch file for that?


I can get up to 2100cpm out of my 780...Would net me 0.0112959 btc per day, roughly but at 265w compared to 204w running yacoin.
If power costs or heat make a difference then yac's not so bad.
I'm not even running the 780 in my pc anymore, I'm using 4 R7 240 2GB cards for yacoin, netting me 8.5kh/s at 100w power draw, 180w full system load.









I'm looking forward to getting 4 GTX 750ti's...I'm guessing they'll make the ultimate miners $$$/watt and $$$/perf compared even to AMD's best offerings, but shhh.


----------



## Caldeio

Ok I checked my emails, it was last wednesday I added my bank account info for coinbase. So today is 4 business days.
Coinbase isn't emailing me and they don't have a telephone number that i can see and I asked for one too.

I tried to add the account again without deleting it. It says it's already initialized the verify thing, so I know its trying. My first verification only took 2 days but they canceled it so idk whats up.

what can I do guys?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> You know, as I was typing it out I noticed that but hey, I figured maybe the position changes actually have meaning.
> 
> So I can just throw in my second card and start up the miner?


Yes!


----------



## derpa

So.....up to 5/6...



Weird thing is, device manager doesn't show an error, and all six cards show they are operating normally. AB only shows information for 5/6 as well....any ideas why the sixth would show up, but act like a lazy bum and not do anything? BTW, I'm on Win8.1 x64

Thanks!!!


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Ok I checked my emails, it was last wednesday I added my bank account info for coinbase. So today is 4 business days.
> Coinbase isn't emailing me and they don't have a telephone number that i can see and I asked for one too.
> 
> I tried to add the account again without deleting it. It says it's already initialized the verify thing, so I know its trying. My first verification only took 2 days but they canceled it so idk whats up.
> 
> what can I do guys?


What happen again? The deposit verifications never happen?

I know when i signed up the deposits showed up in the account the next day.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yes!


but run separate bat files for each or just one?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> What happen again? The deposit verifications never happen?
> 
> I know when i signed up the deposits showed up in the account the next day.


Yes, it's the 4th day on this verify.

This is my second attempt and second bank account. First one took 2 days, everything looked good but coinbase canceled it and said there isn't anything they can do or why just to try again. Saw one computer email that said the first attempt account wasn't valid so I'm trying to bank account now. With this attempt there not emailing and the one email I did get, they think I'm having problems doing the email verification.


----------



## bitbotminder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yes, it's the 4th day on this verify.
> 
> This is my second attempt and second bank account. First one took 2 days, everything looked good but coinbase canceled it and said there isn't anything they can do or why just to try again. Saw one computer email that said the first attempt account wasn't valid so I'm trying to bank account now. With this attempt there not emailing and the one email I did get, they think I'm having problems doing the email verification.


I had the same problem, and then started looking for companies that do not require verifications and i am so happy i found one!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> but run separate bat files for each or just one?


You can run just one. The *-t* flag is selecting which GPUs you want to mine so *-t 0,1* will run two GPUs


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yes, it's the 4th day on this verify.
> 
> This is my second attempt and second bank account. First one took 2 days, everything looked good but coinbase canceled it and said there isn't anything they can do or why just to try again. Saw one computer email that said the first attempt account wasn't valid so I'm trying to bank account now. With this attempt there not emailing and the one email I did get, they think I'm having problems doing the email verification.


Thats is strange. Have you contacted your bank to see if there was a problem with the auth on the banks end?

There is a phone number i found for coinbase here:
http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapId=225488472


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bitbotminder*
> 
> I had the same problem, and then started looking for companies that do not require verifications and i am so happy i found one!


That is?

Anyone try bitpay?nevermind on bitpay, can't sign up with business websites.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Thats is strange. Have you contacted your bank to see if there was a problem with the auth on the banks end?
> 
> There is a phone number i found for coinbase here:
> http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapId=225488472


Bank said there should of been no problem last time, or this time. They accept ACH transfer I have positive account balance. I just don't know what's going on.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> You can run just one. The *-t* flag is selecting which GPUs you want to mine so *-t 0,1* will run two GPUs


And for three 280x's would it be *-t 0,1,2*?

I swore i found a thread explaining all the flags in the miner for tweaking but cant seem to track it down.

Would you happen to know?


----------



## bitbotminder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> That is?


I am using www.btc2money.net


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> You can run just one. The *-t* flag is selecting which GPUs you want to mine so *-t 0,1* will run two GPUs


Perfect!

My PSU was just dropped off, so I think I'm going to try and go home for lunch and get these quickly set up and starting to mine today.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bitbotminder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yes, it's the 4th day on this verify.
> 
> This is my second attempt and second bank account. First one took 2 days, everything looked good but coinbase canceled it and said there isn't anything they can do or why just to try again. Saw one computer email that said the first attempt account wasn't valid so I'm trying to bank account now. With this attempt there not emailing and the one email I did get, they think I'm having problems doing the email verification.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problem, and then started looking for companies that do not require verifications and i am so happy i found one!
Click to expand...

Doesn't do much good if you don't share.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bitbotminder*
> 
> I had the same problem, and then started looking for companies that do not require verifications and i am so happy i found one!
> 
> 
> 
> That is?
> 
> Anyone try bitpay?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Thats is strange. Have you contacted your bank to see if there was a problem with the auth on the banks end?
> 
> There is a phone number i found for coinbase here:
> http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapId=225488472
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bank said there should of been no problem last time, or this time. They accept ACH transfer I have positive account balance. I just don't know what's going on.
Click to expand...

Did it do the little deposits in your bank yet? We did just have a holiday that could be holding things up a bit.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> So.....up to 5/6...
> 
> 
> 
> Weird thing is, device manager doesn't show an error, and all six cards show they are operating normally. AB only shows information for 5/6 as well....any ideas why the sixth would show up, but act like a lazy bum and not do anything? BTW, I'm on Win8.1 x64
> 
> Thanks!!!


Windows 8 only allows 5 gpu's right? Probably why its acting weird.

oops double post


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Doesn't do much good if you don't share.
> Did it do the little deposits in your bank yet? We did just have a holiday that could be holding things up a bit.


No that's what I'm waiting on. 4 business days though, Yeah that's what I was thinking yesterday but then today nothing, and coinbase's lack of email support has me worried I'll never get my money lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bitbotminder*
> 
> I am using www.btc2money.net


This goes to paypal, not bank account. I would have to request a check and if paypal knows it's bitcoins they'll shut down my account.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Windows 8 only allows 5 gpu's right? Probably why its acting weird.
> 
> oops double post


i remembered that after I posted. Started doing some more research on here and with the almighty google....found that reddit post again talking about the modified drivers for win8. I'm giving that a shot now to see how it fares, will report back when it's done. Thanks again!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Doesn't do much good if you don't share.
> Did it do the little deposits in your bank yet? We did just have a holiday that could be holding things up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> No that's what I'm waiting on. 4 business days though, Yeah that's what I was thinking yesterday but then today nothing, and coinbase's lack of email support has me worried I'll never get my money lol
Click to expand...

Sorry I'm of no help thaty would be frustrating. You should be able to transfer your btc back to a wallet no? Or did you already convert to USD?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> And for three 280x's would it be *-t 0,1,2*?
> 
> I swore i found a thread explaining all the flags in the miner for tweaking but cant seem to track it down.
> 
> Would you happen to know?


Yes but 280x's are powerful enough that you can run two threads per gpu so for three 280x's you would want to run *-t 0,0,1,1,2,2*

There aren't that many flags and I believe you're thinking of the NVIDIA miner that has all the flags in the official thread. As for this AMD miner here are the flags and what they mean:

-u (pool username)
-p (pool password)
-a (algorithm - 0,1,2,3 - choose one (0 or 1 tend to be the fastest on newer GPUs)
-t (GPU DeviceID - use two threads for more powerful GPUs (0,0))


----------



## lester007

Anyone using a 7870 what cpm is getting?
if its worth it i gonna buy one lol for just 224CAD
is it same like 270x or non x?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> We have greener pastures than PTS now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (gtx 780 owner here)
> 
> I'd reccomend trying out yacoin or similar variable N factor coins, Nvidia has an edge there. NaN's fast opencl miner kicks the cuda pts miners in the nuts. I'm testing the new aropenclmax miner soon, might be viable for Nvidia too, but yacoin will probably still be better. Got to 5.7kh/s with my 780.


Have a question about PTS and YAC.

You say that PTS isn't as profitable now. With the current price I am getting 2.8-3.0 PTS per day. That would mean I would need 4,200 YAC per day to keep up. I tried YAC for a day and only got 100, but I was not able to get mt 670 running on it. I would love to try it with the 670 and the 570ti now. Is there a pool that you recommend and cuda miner? Or are you solo now with your has rate? I was only able to do about 1 kh/s with cpus and 1 AMD card.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sorry I'm of no help thaty would be frustrating. You should be able to transfer your btc back to a wallet no? Or did you already convert to USD?


No, I can transfer to my wallet. I might have to use this
www.btc2money.net, isn't there a promo code?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yes but 280x's are powerful enough that you can run two threads per gpu so for three 280x's you would want to run *-t 0,0,1,1,2,2*
> 
> There aren't that many flags and I believe you're thinking of the NVIDIA miner that has all the flags in the official thread. As for this AMD miner here are the flags and what they mean:
> 
> -u (pool username)
> -p (pool password)
> -a (algorithm - 0,1,2,3 - choose one (0 or 1 tend to be the fastest on newer GPUs)
> -t (GPU DeviceID - use two threads for more powerful GPUs (0,0))


Awesome, thanks for your help!

Ill send a coin your way as well when i get it up and running!


----------



## bitbotminder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> No, I can transfer to my wallet. I might have to use this
> www.btc2money.net, isn't there a promo code?


Yes it's mentioned in the beginning of this thread
Quote:


> Now when you want to exchange BTC to USD and send that money to paypal, go to http://btc2money.net and follow the instructions. Use the code below for +5% cash out value:
> 
> US79JT


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Have a question about PTS and YAC.
> 
> You say that PTS isn't as profitable now. With the current price I am getting 2.8-3.0 PTS per day. That would mean I would need 4,200 YAC per day to keep up. I tried YAC for a day and only got 100, but I was not able to get mt 670 running on it. I would love to try it with the 670 and the 570ti now. Is there a pool that you recommend and cuda miner? Or are you solo now with your has rate? I was only able to do about 1 kh/s with cpus and 1 AMD card.


What setup do you have that gives you ~3 PTS/day?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sorry I'm of no help thaty would be frustrating. You should be able to transfer your btc back to a wallet no? Or did you already convert to USD?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I can transfer to my wallet. I might have to use this
> www.btc2money.net, isn't there a promo code?
Click to expand...

If you have enough btc that method will be faster. Just say a little prayer before that it goes well


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Game on!
> 
> Hope you have ear muffs


You ain't joking, I knew they would be loud, but wow.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> If you have enough btc that method will be faster. Just say a little prayer before that it goes well


That's not funny!
Yeah I have a lot of money to send. 1.4k I don't want to to not work. Is it instant?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> That's not funny!
> Yeah I have a lot of money to send. 1.4k I don't want to to not work. Is it instant?


no took about 30min for me with 100$ to test it. that was before they changed minimum to .5 btc. I don't know if bigger transactions take longer.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What setup do you have that gives you ~3 PTS/day?


I should be getting close to 4 a day once my 290 finally comes in.







Posted *full mining parts* a few pages back.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> i remembered that after I posted. Started doing some more research on here and with the almighty google....found that reddit post again talking about the modified drivers for win8. I'm giving that a shot now to see how it fares, will report back when it's done. Thanks again!


no go....only supports up to the 7900 series cards...


----------



## wholeeo

http://invictus.io/bitsharesx.php

Good info on what Bitshares X has planned. May not be smart to sell just yet.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> http://invictus.io/bitsharesx.php
> 
> Good info on what Bitshares X has planned. May not be smart to sell just yet.


Yeah I really have no idea about any of that because it only benefits you if Bitshare X takes off or whatever right?


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bitbotminder*
> 
> I am using www.btc2money.net


Don't use this site. I am currently stuck at trying to get my Btc back from them for a while. If all goes well and I do get my Btc back in like 7-10 days as they say, then I will post on this site. But till then please don't use this site.


----------



## Shogon

I just like how PTS has increased value since the change in difficulty. Already sold those 280X's though because my room is just not the right place to have a mining farm, so I'll just continue with my power hungry Nvidia cards. Oh yeah, Fry's raised the price on 280X's, the one's I bought last week are $100 higher now.


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Don't use this site. I am currently stuck at trying to get my Btc back from them for a while. If all goes well and I do get my Btc back in like 7-10 days as they say, then I will post on this site. But till then please don't use this site.


I've used em 3 times... all flawless


----------



## lightsout

Looks like a bunch of marketing. Hopefully it turns into something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> http://invictus.io/bitsharesx.php
> 
> Good info on what Bitshares X has planned. May not be smart to sell just yet.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What setup do you have that gives you ~3 PTS/day?


I have 8 cards now running.
1) 280X, 1) 270X, 1) 270 2) 7850 1) gtx670 and 1) gtx750ti. Total of about 10k c/m


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Don't use this site. I am currently stuck at trying to get my Btc back from them for a while. If all goes well and I do get my Btc back in like 7-10 days as they say, then I will post on this site. But till then please don't use this site.


Sorry that it didnt work for you. Various other users in this thread have used it with great result including my self with almost a whole btc. Money was in paypayl in about an hour.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Yeah I really have no idea about any of that because it only benefits you if Bitshare X takes off or whatever right?


This is the reason why im holding on to my PTS for now:

"After 1 of March when BitShares X will be released you will import BitShares-PTS (ProtoShares) wallet.dat to BitShares X and will get your BitShares X."

"But the only date that is critically important is February 28th.(long before close of business GMT)
Have every PTS in one of your own wallets by then. Don't leave anything out on an exchange or they will get your BitShares!"

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2995.msg37645#msg37645

Edit: A new PTS wallet has been created. Linked above. We need that wallet to be able to get our free BTS shares on March 1st. The original plan was to award 1 BTS per PTS owned. Not sure if that is still the case.

Edit 2: Make sure to carefully follow the instructions on how to transfer your wallet.dat file to the new wallet.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> This is the reason why im holding on to my PTS for now:
> 
> "After 1 of March when BitShares X will be released you will import BitShares-PTS (ProtoShares) wallet.dat to BitShares X and will get your BitShares X."
> 
> "But the only date that is critically important is February 28th.(long before close of business GMT)
> Have every PTS in one of your own wallets by then. Don't leave anything out on an exchange or they will get your BitShares!"
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2995.msg37645#msg37645


Right, but that's only beneficial if BitShares X takes off right.

bter.com down for anyone else?


----------



## VSG

Can someone explain to this newb what's going on with the update? As I see it, the currency will be renamed on Mar 1 and the wallet needs to be modified. But for someone like me who is just mining straight to ypool->BTER without a wallet, will I need to do anything? Thanks a lot, I appreciate all the help.

BTER down for me too atm.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Don't use this site. I am currently stuck at trying to get my Btc back from them for a while. If all goes well and I do get my Btc back in like 7-10 days as they say, then I will post on this site. But till then please don't use this site.


What happened to you?

Idk what else to do, I like the 5% promo though and have a paypal I can use. It seems there partnered with paypal and convert to USD before they trasnfer into my account. I can get what I originally would of if coinbase didn't mess up my stuff.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Can someone explain to this newb what's going on with the update? As I see it, the currency will be renamed on Mar 1 and the wallet needs to be modified. But for someone like me who is just mining straight to ypool->BTER without a wallet, will I need to do anything? Thanks a lot, I appreciate all the help.
> 
> BTER down for me too atm.


From the site linked:
"This release is just an update to your current "ProtoShares" wallet. You don't need to wait until after the 28th to switch to the new version. This version gets rid of the lingering "Protoshares" name in favor of BitShares-PTS, since "Protoshares" turns out to be trademarked by someone else as the name of their entirely unrelated product.

After installing the new wallet, you will need to copy the "wallet.dat" file from your [username]\AppData\Protoshares directory into the new [username]\AppData\BitShares-PTS directory."

In addition, they claim we need the new wallet to allow them to credit us our new BTS shares.

In your specific case, since you are storing all your earned PTS in ypool. "YPOOL" will get the BTS shares, not you unfortunately.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> From the site linked:
> "This release is just an update to your current "ProtoShares" wallet. You don't need to wait until after the 28th to switch to the new version. This version gets rid of the lingering "Protoshares" name in favor of BitShares-PTS, since "Protoshares" turns out to be trademarked by someone else as the name of their entirely unrelated product.
> 
> After installing the new wallet, you will need to copy the "wallet.dat" file from your [username]\AppData\Protoshares directory into the new [username]\AppData\BitShares-PTS directory."
> 
> In addition, they claim we need the new wallet to allow them to credit us our new BTS shares.
> 
> In your specific case, since you are storing all your earned PTS in ypool. "YPOOL" will get the BTS shares, not you unfortunately.


Are BTS shares worth anything? I am assuming there is some value to them if they are encouraging us to store our PTS in our PTS wallet vs BTer?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Are BTS shares worth anything? I am assuming there is some value to them if they are encouraging us to store our PTS in our PTS wallet vs BTer?


That's what I've been trying to find out, and I don't think they are right now, they are just expecting them to be?

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2579.0


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> From the site linked:
> "This release is just an update to your current "ProtoShares" wallet. You don't need to wait until after the 28th to switch to the new version. This version gets rid of the lingering "Protoshares" name in favor of BitShares-PTS, since "Protoshares" turns out to be trademarked by someone else as the name of their entirely unrelated product.
> 
> After installing the new wallet, you will need to copy the "wallet.dat" file from your [username]\AppData\Protoshares directory into the new [username]\AppData\BitShares-PTS directory."
> 
> In addition, they claim we need the new wallet to allow them to credit us our new BTS shares.
> 
> In your specific case, since you are storing all your earned PTS in ypool. "YPOOL" will get the BTS shares, not you unfortunately.


But I don't have a protoshares wallet anywhere, and neither do I have a folder as you mentioned in the directory path


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> But I don't have a protoshares wallet anywhere, and neither do I have a folder as you mentioned in the directory path


You'd need to download the new wallet and have your pool need your PTS to the wallet instead of an exchange.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Sorry that it didnt work for you. Various other users in this thread have used it with great result including my self with almost a whole btc. Money was in paypayl in about an hour.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> I've used em 3 times... all flawless


Well, happy for you guys.....I am just waiting for my coin to come back. Will happily recommend them once it does.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> That's what I've been trying to find out, and I don't think they are right now, they are just expecting them to be?
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2579.0


I have sold my PTS trading them for other coins. I wonder if its worth buying them back.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Are BTS shares worth anything? I am assuming there is some value to them if they are encouraging us to store our PTS in our PTS wallet vs BTer?


There's a thread here about that very question.

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2579.0

There is no solid info, but speculations vary. The company has some really good ideas and have been getting alot of exposure recently.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> There's a thread here about that very question.
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2579.0
> 
> There is no solid info, but speculations vary. The company has some really good ideas and have been getting alot of exposure recently.


Are Bitshares seperate from PTS, or are they renaming PTS to Bitshares?


----------



## lacrossewacker

I went ahead and exchanged some of PTS coins (my first time







)

So now I have 0.59715 BTC

How do I send that to Coinbase?

Looks like within Coinbase I got o my Wallet -> Account Setting -> Bitcoin Address -> click New Addresses

Is that new address that it generates my "receive" address?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> You'd need to download the new wallet and have your pool need your PTS to the wallet instead of an exchange.


So essentially download the new wallet, find out its address and change the address in my ypool account (currently set to BTER) to this new address, correct?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Well, happy for you guys.....I am just waiting for my coin to come back. Will happily recommend them once it does.


Saw your posts in bitcointalk. btc2money.net doesn't seem to be legit. Seems they aren't really partnered with anyone. Mav2000 is out like 5 btc!







Damn you coinbase, please work or email me!


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Are Bitshares seperate from PTS, or are they renaming PTS to Bitshares?


BitShareX is the new thing that is coming out next week or whatever, Protoshares were renamed to Bitshares.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I went ahead and exchanged some of PTS coins (my first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> So now I have 0.59715 BTC
> 
> How do I send that to Coinbase?
> 
> Looks like within Coinbase I got o my Wallet -> Account Setting -> Bitcoin Address -> click New Addresses
> 
> Is that new address that it generates my "receive" address?


Yes so on Bter do Withdraw and put in your Coinbase address.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So essentially download the new wallet, find out its address and change the address in my ypool account (currently set to BTER) to this new address, correct?


Yes.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> BitShareX is the new thing that is coming out next week or whatever, Protoshares were renamed to Bitshares.
> Yes so on Bter do Withdraw and put in your Coinbase address.
> Yes.


okay just sent a nice chunk over to the address Coinbase provided me









Time to pay off a 280X









I've heard it takes 2-3 hours to go from bter to Coinbase, then 2-3 days from Coinbase to bank account.

correct?


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Saw your posts in bitcointalk. btc2money.net doesn't seem to be legit. Seems they aren't really partnered with anyone. Mav2000 is out like 5 btc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you coinbase, please work or email me!


They seem to work for some, so I am a bit confused. And I am not out 5 btc, I have about 1 stuck. That's someone else


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> okay just sent a nice chunk over to the address Coinbase provided me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pay off a 280X


Yeah Coinbase is pretty legit, I'm liking them so far. Waiting for some deposits myself.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> BitShareX is the new thing that is coming out next week or whatever, Protoshares were renamed to Bitshares.
> Yes so on Bter do Withdraw and put in your Coinbase address.
> Yes.


So we wont own Bitshares and Protoshares, just Bitshares? Today, PTS is worth about 15 dollars. If March 1st, Bitshares are worth 20, we would be 5 dollars richer, not 20. Is this correct?


----------



## ozzy1925

i am getting around 1600 collisions per minute with the 270x without overcIocking.Is this normal?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> So we wont own Bitshares and Protoshares, just Bitshares? Today, PTS is worth about 15 dollars. If March 1st, Bitshares are worth 20, we would be 5 dollars richer, not 20. Is this correct?


Well right now, I think Protoshares and Bitshares are the same thing, just the name Protoshare isn't being used in the wallet name. Bitshare X though, I think that's a totally different currency.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i am getting around 1600 collisions per minute with the 270x without overcIocking.Is this normal?


Yeah that actually looks a little better than normal


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yeah that actually looks a little better than normal


i cant see voltage control with this card with afterburner but i see vddc thing with trixx.Is that core voltage or ram voltage?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> They seem to work for some, so I am a bit confused. And I am not out 5 btc, I have about 1 stuck. That's someone else


still 1 btc is a lot. I have 2.2 to send and I just don't know.

coin base is in Cali but I'm going to call them around 4 or so, 1pm there time. I really hope I can get this taken care of today and get the verify amounts in my account tomorrow. ugh


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, you can try campbx.com, they are legit in my book.


----------



## tehmaggot

Just tried to send some PTS to my Coins-E account about half an hour ago using the "old" PTS client. Still 0 confirmations. Copied my AppData folder and upgraded to the Bitshares PTS client a few minutes ago and still 0 confirmations :/

Please tell me I didn't lose coins for a superficial name change.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, you can try campbx.com, they are legit in my book.


They don't do ACH transfers only usps money order for USA customers. Or did you mean to trade on?


----------



## Hukkel

Alright so these Bitshares are the reason people are buying PTS? And the reason behind the price increase? Would explain a lot.

Need to get a new wallet then.

My current plan was: sell your PTS high now for BTC. Keep your BTC for now. When MtGox starts trading btc again the value with skyrocket. Sell pts.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i am getting around 1600 collisions per minute with the 270x without overcIocking.Is this normal?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yeah that actually looks a little better than normal


Indeed! I'm at 1100/1500 and I'm averaging 1562 cpm per 270X


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Indeed! I'm at 1100/1500 and I'm averaging 1562 cpm per 270X


1673 with a stock clocked 270x toxic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazzardous77jo*
> 
> coin base probably will bring $100-150 less than btc2money. but not sure if coin base is faster than 3 hours? it might be.
> 
> as the last reply i got from btc2money - today they are paying amount only over 2.0 btc because of lot of requests. you should be fine with over 2.0 btc


coinbase takes 3 days to verify then 3 days to send. I'm 10 days into it with coinbase.

Yes there support emailed me in 3 mins after i used the website support ticket thing. anything over 2btc will get processed in 3 hours max. Anyone else want to vouch for btc2money.net? That's used large amounts


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Indeed! I'm at 1100/1500 and I'm averaging 1562 cpm per 270X


could be because my core is factory set to 1150?Also i cant change the voltage from afterburner.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Edit 2: Make sure to carefully follow the instructions on how to transfer your wallet.dat file to the new wallet.


And where exactly do you see those?


----------



## Rage19420

Protoshares is going thru the name change as that name has already been TM'd.

ie: http://www.protoshare.com/


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> And where exactly do you see those?


all i saw was "manually copy your wallet.dat file from your ...AppData/Roaming/Protoshares... to the new BTS-Protoshares folder"
Quote:


> New version doesn't touch AppData\ProtoShares folder, instead it's creates new folder BitShares-PTS. You need to copy wallet.dat manually, and sure, it's also a good time to make a backup copy of your wallet.dat:
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=1964.0


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> They don't do ACH transfers only usps money order for USA customers. Or did you mean to trade on?


Im going to keep an eye on them. Thy are local here in GA with a physical address. I know exactly where they are at.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Im going to keep an eye on them. Thy are local here in GA with a physical address. I know exactly where they are at.


They did do ACH transfers but whomever they used to do that with, didn't like the recent bad news with bitcoins and quit.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> all i saw was "manually copy your wallet.dat file from your ...AppData/Roaming/Protoshares... to the new BTS-Protoshares folder"


So if I make up a backup wallet.dat there should be no difference correct?


----------



## bitbotminder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 1673 with a stock clocked 270x toxic
> coinbase takes 3 days to verify then 3 days to send. I'm 10 days into it with coinbase.
> 
> Yes there support emailed me in 3 mins after i used the website support ticket thing. anything over 2btc will get processed in 3 hours max. Anyone else want to vouch for btc2money.net? That's used large amounts


definitely vouch for this site, i received over 6k until now


----------



## lightsout

Curious if we will have our pts coins and also bitshares? Or will pts be absorbed. I don't have much so not a huge deal. Guess I'll update to the new wallet later.

Anyone done it? Do we have to send our pts to the new wallet or does transferring the .dat handle that?


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So if I make up a backup wallet.dat there should be no difference correct?


as long as there is a wallet.dat in the new BTS-Protoshare folder, not that I can see


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bitbotminder*
> 
> definitely vouch for this site, i received over 6k until now


Awesome! Anyone else? The only stuff on the web is one thread on bitcointalk about its a scam, and then this thread.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So if I make up a backup wallet.dat there should be no difference correct?


I'm not home yet to try, but I assume that if you make a backup copy and drop it in the new folder it should work.

What I'm not sure is, will the old wallet still work after you've synced with the new wallet


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Curious if we will have our pts coins and also bitshares? Or will pts be absorbed. I don't have much so not a huge deal. Guess I'll update to the new wallet later.
> 
> Anyone done it? Do we have to send our pts to the new wallet or does transferring the .dat handle that?


I'm about to...just waiting for the last .08 PTS to confirm on ypool so it auto-transfers to my wallet before I start messing with anything.


----------



## Jackripp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 1673 with a stock clocked 270x toxic
> coinbase takes 3 days to verify then 3 days to send. I'm 10 days into it with coinbase.
> 
> Yes there support emailed me in 3 mins after i used the website support ticket thing. anything over 2btc will get processed in 3 hours max. Anyone else want to vouch for btc2money.net? That's used large amounts


i did direct 3 btc transfer from btc-e to btc2money yesterday and it went ok... it took 1 hour for getting the funds tho


----------



## theilya

win 8.1

6 GPU no problem
plugged in monitor into 6th GPU when installing and that it
had some problems OCing one of the cards so I just dummy plugged it and everything works


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> I'm not home yet to try, but I assume that if you make a backup copy and drop it in the new folder it should work.
> 
> What I'm not sure is, will the old wallet still work after you've synced with the new wallet


Well the wallet looks the same. Still I don't see a way to actually import or recover your wallet.dat. Guess I'll let it sync fully with the network first.


----------



## Sozin

Currently getting ~6650 CPM with these two 280X, but man are the temps on the top card out of control.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> win 8.1
> 
> 6 GPU no problem
> plugged in monitor into 6th GPU when installing and that it
> had some problems OCing one of the cards so I just dummy plugged it and everything works


AAAARRRRGHHHHH!!!









Props to you for getting it up!!









So, like you mentioned earlier....uninstall all software, only have one card attached. Install AMD driver, restart. Shutdown, connect 2nd card, install, restart, shutdown. Etc, etc, etc, moving the monitor to the newest card everytime?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Sorry, I'm a little confused about the PTS wallet right now. Are we supposed to be upgrading it right now?

Also, I have my BTC in Coinbase. They have 1 BTC valued at $636.27 USD each right now. Are we expected to see BTC go up anytime soon? Also, if I was to cash out RIGHT NOW, would I lock in at $636.27?


----------



## Inferno_CSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Awesome! Anyone else? The only stuff on the web is one thread on bitcointalk about its a scam, and then this thread.


I got my money about 20 minutes. Awesome service must admit


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Sorry, I'm a little confused about the PTS wallet right now. Are we supposed to be upgrading it right now?
> 
> Also, I have my BTC in Coinbase. They have 1 BTC valued at $636.27 USD each right now. Are we expected to see BTC go up anytime soon? Also, if I was to cash out RIGHT NOW, would I lock in at $636.27?


They stated we should be using the new wallet by Feb. 28th.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> AAAARRRRGHHHHH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Props to you for getting it up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, like you mentioned earlier....uninstall all software, only have one card attached. Install AMD driver, restart. Shutdown, connect 2nd card, install, restart, shutdown. Etc, etc, etc, moving the monitor to the newest card everytime?


didnt have to do any of that.
Simply plugged in the monitor into 6th card....280x and it worked

using powered risers and asrock HTC 81 board


----------



## Sozin

Forgot my UD3 has more than two PICe slots. Moved the MSI 280X down to the bottom slot, temps are muuuuch better.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> I'm not home yet to try, but I assume that if you make a backup copy and drop it in the new folder it should work.
> 
> What I'm not sure is, will the old wallet still work after you've synced with the new wallet


Yup it works fine. My question now is what the heck is encrypting a wallet for? I thought the whole point was for the backup wallet.dat, so you would need to decrypt it when recovering. Not the case. Just copy and paste and it worked fine. That scares me.

Maybe it's the original wallet.dat that is encrypted? Still wish they all were.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Sorry, I'm a little confused about the PTS wallet right now. Are we supposed to be upgrading it right now?
> 
> Also, I have my BTC in Coinbase. They have 1 BTC valued at $636.27 USD each right now. Are we expected to see BTC go up anytime soon? Also, if I was to cash out RIGHT NOW, would I lock in at $636.27?


It wont hurt. It works and looks the same as the original wallet. Plus you'll be guaranteed your BTS once the snapshot is taken on the 28th.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Currently getting ~6650 CPM with these two 280X, but man are the temps on the top card out of control.


Maybe you need one of these:



Fresh air intake manifold so it's not sucking hot air off the card next to it!
















dropped the card temp 2-3C depending on fan speed


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> didnt have to do any of that.
> Simply plugged in the monitor into 6th card....280x and it worked
> 
> using powered risers and asrock HTC 81 board


Hmmm....I have powered risers as well, H81 Pro BTC board, 270Xs... when I plugged my monitor into the sixth card, before it was giving me the error 43, it had no signal......I've already tried swapping risers, that's not it....


----------



## Sozin

That's hilarious. The PCIe slot on the UD3 is way at that bottom of board so there's a few lanes between both cards. Hopefully this ends up being enough.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Hmmm....I have powered risers as well, H81 Pro BTC board, 270Xs... when I plugged my monitor into the sixth card, before it was giving me the error 43, it had no signal......I've alreay tried swapping risers, that's not it....


weird

try this:
uninstall the drivers completely
uninstall all the cards in device manager.
restart
install 13.12 amd driver with one card
shut down
install new card and plug monitor into that card

PS where did you get those air thingy


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> That's hilarious. The PCIe slot on the UD3 is way at that bottom of board so there's a few lanes between both cards. Hopefully this ends up being enough.


making one of those for each card to try and keep the frame/rig as small of a foot print as possible... plus, with two stacks per card....it's gonna look like an old school F1 12Cyl


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> weird
> 
> try this:
> uninstall the drivers completely
> uninstall all the cards in device manager.
> restart
> install 13.12 amd driver with one card
> shut down
> install new card and plug monitor into that card
> 
> PS where did you get those air thingy


I'll give that a shot again.

Printed them myself







My roomate and I came up with the designs, he modeled them in Maya and we printed the test one (the one in the picture) out last night. Works like a champ! Gonna get the others printed, then we're working on redesigning the frame system so the whole this is as universally modular as possible


----------



## theilya

PTS up to $16 !!

should of held on to my PTS.....
i predict $20 by toimorrow


----------



## Caldeio

Guys btc2money.net is just too risky.

I'm going to call my bank and see if I got any transfers and its just not reporting online. Then I'm going to try calling coinbase. If that goes nowhere I added another bank account/card, this one is american express bank.

It's noon at coinbase and still no emails back from them. They normally send them at closing time, 4pm cali time, I'm guessing or the next day. I hope this number I have works.


----------



## kifsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Guys btc2money.net is just too risky.
> 
> I'm going to call my bank and see if I got any transfers and its just not reporting online. Then I'm going to try calling coinbase. If that goes nowhere I added another bank account/card, this one is american express bank.
> 
> It's noon at coinbase and still no emails back from them. They normally send them at closing time, 4pm cali time, I'm guessing or the next day. I hope this number I have works.


Good luck bro, btw btc2money is more awesome even then coinbase, insanely‎ fast.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kifsteve*
> 
> Good luck bro, btw btc2money is more awesome even then coinbase, insanely‎ fast.


you still have to wait 3 days for paypal to deposit to your bank anyway


----------



## kifsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> you still have to wait 3 days for paypal to deposit to your bank anyway


Right, but getting money into paypal is like magic.


----------



## lightsout

Just get the PayPal MasterCard. It's free just works like a debit card for your PayPal account. It's awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kifsteve*
> 
> Good luck bro, btw btc2money is more awesome even then coinbase, insanely‎ fast.
> 
> 
> 
> you still have to wait 3 days for paypal to deposit to your bank anyway
Click to expand...


----------



## lacrossewacker

BitShares-PTS-1.0.0-win32-setup.exe is good right?

doesn't seem as portable as the original .zip Wallet.


----------



## ozzy1925

guys,i think the 270x toxic doesnt have voltage control and cant monitor vrm temps but it gives around 1600 cpm with stock settings should i return it back?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kifsteve*
> 
> Right, but getting money into paypal is like magic.


What made you post now and not since 2011? lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kifsteve*
> 
> Good luck bro, btw btc2money is more awesome even then coinbase, insanely‎ fast.


How did it go for you? What do you mine with?


----------



## VSG

So correct me if I am wrong here, but once the renaming happens, do we need a new miner or at least modify the bat file to continue mining the Bitshare X? What happens if I continue to use the miner as it is now, mine into ypool, set it up to transfer automatically to BTER with a new address for the renamed currency (I assume there is going to be a new address) and not deal with the wallet at all?


----------



## kifsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> What made you post now and not since 2011? lol
> How did it go for you? What do you mine with?


I am bitcoin maniac now.


----------



## Sozin

Sitting at 6775 CPM right now, two 280X at 1100/1500, seem about right?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> PTS up to $16 hory ****
> 
> should of held on to my PTS.....
> i predict $20 by toimorrow


I don't care what it goes to. Volility is not good. Maybe If your day trading...I want a consistent price. So I can get a good estimate on what I will be making other wise its just a guess. But if it can hit a higher price and stay there that would also be nice.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> I don't care what it goes to. Volility is not good. Maybe If your day trading...I want a consistent price. So I can get a good estimate on what I will be making other wise its just a guess. But if it can hit a higher price and stay there that would also be nice.


considering difficulty increases volatility is good


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> considering difficulty increases volatility is good


Not if it goes to 5$


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> to anyone who ordered from dell deal couple days ago, including you..
> 
> I called dell about 10 min ago wanted to cancel my 290 because i dont see it coming anytime soon..
> 
> and the rep i spoke with told me he can give me 60$ back to my card if I wanted to wait.
> 
> I paid 460 after shipping and tax for the 290, after the deal he give me, which would have set it to 400$
> 
> This is an extremely good deal.
> 
> Anyone ordered might wanna give it a try.
> 
> number i called: 1800-624-9897. 7am-7pm cst


I wish I could REP you so hard.......

$35 taken off my order









It was hard to act "surprised" when he was like, "well I'm sorry for the inconvenience but maybe I can apply a discount for you?"

"oh really? that'd be great"


----------



## ivanlabrie

Paypal is reversable...mixing that and bitcoin is not reccomended. I'd suggest to man up and use localbitcoins.com


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> okay just sent a nice chunk over to the address Coinbase provided me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to pay off a 280X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard it takes 2-3 hours to go from bter to Coinbase, then 2-3 days from Coinbase to bank account.
> 
> correct?


Never used bter, I transfer straight from wallet.

But it does take about 2 business days for the transaction to clear your bank account. I have used CoinBase about 4 times now. Works really good. The only thing I don't like is the price of BTC seems lower than other places.

You have already linked your bank account and did the test transactions first?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Never used bter, I transfer straight from wallet.
> 
> But it does take about 2 business days for the transaction to clear your bank account. I have used CoinBase about 4 times now. Works really good. The only thing I don't like is the price of BTC seems lower than other places.
> 
> You have already linked your bank account and did the test transactions first?


yeah link verified this morning. They sent me two small deposits after about 20 hours.

Went bck into coinbase and verified the amount. Walahhh!


----------



## Outlawed

If someone wants to pick up a 290 for cheap (realtivley speaking) in the next half hour, looks like you might have a chance...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gigabyte-Radeon-R9-290-/171243015136?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item27dee10be0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-Radeon-R9-290-/171243024081?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item27dee12ed1


----------



## lacrossewacker

Just sold .59 BTC on coinbase. Should be in by Monday.

I don't doubt that it'll work, but I'll keep ya'll posted


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Just sold .59 BTC on coinbase. Should be in by Monday.
> 
> I don't doubt that it'll work, but I'll keep ya'll posted


You should be happy either Saturday or Monday.


----------



## tian105

We cant mine pts anymore after the 27th.. bts is not mineable


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> We cant mine pts anymore after the 27th.. bts is not mineable


wut?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> We cant mine pts anymore after the 27th.. bts is not mineable


I got the same impressions when I read the info on that Bitshares website about the grand new design and such, it made the currency seem more of a trade-only unit. Hopefully I am wrong here!


----------



## rickyman0319

what is wrong with ypool.com? I got a virus.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> We cant mine pts anymore after the 27th.. bts is not mineable
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same impressions when I read the info on that Bitshares website about the grand new design and such, it made the currency seem more of a trade-only unit. Hopefully I am wrong here!
Click to expand...

I sure hope not, so whatever is in circulation now is all there will be? Seems weird.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what is wrong with ypool.com? I got a virus.


Those guys want yo monay!


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I sure hope not, so whatever is in circulation now is all there will be? Seems weird.


According to their site:

"Total of 2 million PTS will be mined in 2 years, after that there will be 1% inflation each year"

They have to keep letting people mine PTS or else everyone would quit and the value would drop right?

Currently getting 6800 CPM. Anyone know what a safe temp a card can continuously mine at?


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Those guys want yo monay!


really.


----------



## Rage19420

Going to need to get one of these:

Tripp Lite SRCOOL12K Portable Cooling / Air Conditioner Stand Alone Spot Air Cooler


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> According to their site:
> 
> "Total of 2 million PTS will be mined in 2 years, after that there will be 1% inflation each year"
> 
> They have to keep letting people mine PTS or else everyone would quit and the value would drop right?
> 
> Currently getting 6800 CPM. Anyone know what a safe temp a card can continuously mine at?


On what cards?

I ran my GPU's at 80-82C 24x7x365.

It was really just a balance between heat and noise and clock. The hotter the card, the more it downclocked.

Im' not sure about the 270X's but the 290's are fine at 95C (apparently)

I'd say 85C 24/7 is good.

We have warranties on these things.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> On what cards?
> 
> I ran my GPU's at 80-82C 24x7x365.
> 
> It was really just a balance between heat and noise and clock. The hotter the card, the more it downclocked.
> 
> Im' not sure about the 270X's but the 290's are fine at 95C (apparently)
> 
> I'd say 85C 24/7 is good.
> 
> We have warranties on these things.


Dam bra, you can cook an egg on that 290!


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> On what cards?
> 
> I ran my GPU's at 80-82C 24x7x365.
> 
> It was really just a balance between heat and noise and clock. The hotter the card, the more it downclocked.
> 
> Im' not sure about the 270X's but the 290's are fine at 95C (apparently)
> 
> I'd say 85C 24/7 is good.
> 
> We have warranties on these things.


PowerColor and MSI. It's also pretty hot in my apartment (77F), so I guess that might be it. I'll just have to monitor it, the PowerColor is the top card and is currently at 80C with 50% fan.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Going to need to get one of these:
> 
> Tripp Lite SRCOOL12K Portable Cooling / Air Conditioner Stand Alone Spot Air Cooler


For that amount of money, you can set up a custom water loop!


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> We cant mine pts anymore after the 27th.. bts is not mineable


Did you check your facts before you started spreading that around?

It honestly sounds like you're mixing up BTS (renamed PTS) and BTS X which they have clarified multiple times are two very different things.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> For that amount of money, you can set up a custom water loop!


Yeah but that wouldn't look nearly as cool.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Going to need to get one of these:
> 
> Tripp Lite SRCOOL12K Portable Cooling / Air Conditioner Stand Alone Spot Air Cooler


You know, I was planning on looking for a small A/C unit to throw in the empty room my mining rig will be going in. Now that I see the price that's not gonna happen (not to mention the extra electricity it will kill monthly).

It can't get too hot (at least for pc components) and I'll undervolt if I have to. The rig will be in it's own sectioned off room so no worries, especially at that price point.

I'm starting to freaking cook in my room though as the temp outside has started to hit 75 in the day here. Can't wait until that 75ft ethernet cord comes in so i can move the mining rig out. The sig rig will still be mining away in my room though.


----------



## BulletSponge

Does anyone have a .bat file handy to post for mining on the second GPU only? I'm tired of wasting mining time when gaming and since I have sli disabled for mining no point in letting that second 670 sit idle.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Does anyone have a .bat file handy to post for mining on the second GPU only? I'm tired of wasting mining time when gaming and since I have sli disabled for mining no point in letting that second 670 sit idle.


For what, arcuda? The flag you're looking for is -t 1


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> You know, I was planning on looking for a small A/C unit to throw in the empty room my mining rig will be going in. Now that I see the price that's not gonna happen (not to mention the extra electricity it will kill monthly).
> 
> It can't get too hot (at least for pc components) and I'll undervolt if I have to. The rig will be in it's own sectioned off room so no worries, especially at that price point.
> 
> I'm starting to freaking cook in my room though as the temp outside has started to hit 75 in the day here. Can't wait until that 75ft ethernet cord comes in so i can move the mining rig out. The sig rig will still be mining away in my room though.


you can just buy $10 wifi dongle


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> you can just buy $10 wifi dongle


I don't mind routing the ethernet cable. It's overall considered to be a much smarter idea to have hardwired connections on devices that run off the internet 24/7, especially if those devices are providing you profit.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> For what, arcuda? The flag you're looking for is -t 1


I'm using PTsGPUz0.3c, I am just not sure where the -t 1 actually fits into the .bat file. I'll try a few things and see what happens.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> you can just buy $10 wifi dongle


A 75ft Ethernet cable is pretty legit though.


----------



## BulletSponge

This,
Quote:


> PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u BulletSpongeRTR.PTS_1 -p -t 1
> pause


Gives me this,


Edit-Figured it out. With -t 1 though it is mining on the first card and not the second. The desktop is still laggy as hell for me.


----------



## lacrossewacker

I suppose we can send out PTS coins on our old wallet to our new wallet using the normal send/receive methods


----------



## theilya

5x 270s + 1x 280x = 11400 CPM
2x 780s+4770= 4800 CPM

at this rate i should have hefty profit this week


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I suppose we can send out PTS coins on our old wallet to our new wallet using the normal send/receive methods


You have a wallet.bat file in your current wallet. You literately take that and put that in the folder of the new wallet and it becomes your "old" wallet so to speak.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> You have a wallet.bat file in your current wallet. You literately take that and put that in the folder of the new wallet and it becomes your "old" wallet so to speak.


before I launch the new wallet for the first time? Just want to make sure I dont overwrite anything!


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 5x 270s + 1x 280x = 11400 CPM
> 2x 780s+4770= 4800 CPM
> 
> at this rate i should have hefty profit this week


Wow yeah after this price jump that's huge.


----------



## lightsout

I launched the new one first. Let it sync and then closed it.

Then overwrote the .dat file.

I had backed up my original .dat file just in case before all that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> You have a wallet.bat file in your current wallet. You literately take that and put that in the folder of the new wallet and it becomes your "old" wallet so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> before I launch the new wallet for the first time? Just want to make sure I dont overwrite anything!
Click to expand...


----------



## Caldeio

ok guys, called bank. Said no transactions have been recorded at all from coinbase anyone else that i dont know about. Tried that number for coinbase, and it reroute to another number and that it's unavailable and the voicemail box is full. No email from them yet so im going to make another support email.

I was mining maxcoins, but with after the 28th you can't mine PTS anymore and the fact I dont have money to get my CPU now so I'm stuck with my miner until that happens. I'm going to try this and then after the 28th switch back to maxcoins if there still around the same price


----------



## VSG

Where are you guys hearing that one can't mine PTS/BTS anymore?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I was mining maxcoins, but with after the 28th you can't mine PTS anymore and the fact I dont have money to get my CPU now so I'm stuck with my miner until that happens. I'm going to try this and then after the 28th switch back to maxcoins if there still around the same price


Where does it say this? I thought PTS was becoming BTS. I was also under the assumption that you couldn't mine BTS X which is the fabled original bitshares we have been hearing about all along.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Where does it say this? I thought PTS was becoming BTS. I was also under the assumption that you couldn't mine BTS X which is the fabled original bitshares we have been hearing about all along.


Oh it could be, I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## ivanlabrie

You can redeem 5% of all new invictus innovations DACs by owning PTS, and you can redeem BTS using your PTS, but that doesn't mean that you won't be able to mine or keep using PTS after that.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Where are you guys hearing that one can't mine PTS/BTS anymore?


I have no idea, if you can't mine PTS/BTS the value drops which is the whole point of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Where does it say this? I thought PTS was becoming BTS. I was also under the assumption that you couldn't mine BTS X which is the fabled original bitshares we have been hearing about all along.


BTS is PTS renamed because someone had a trademark on Protoshares. BitShare X is the new thing they are rolling out; I'm not sure if you can mine that or not though.

I feel like this PSU fan is louder than my GPUs...


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Oh it could be, I'm not sure what's going on.


The officla Bitshares forum is a great resource on whats happening and whats coming up.

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php

Maybe should add to the original post.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Fast guys

Can this PSU handle 2x780's and 1x670 Mining

If I had the 670 I'll stop mining the CPU

http://www.microcenter.com/product/358411/Silencer_760_Watt_ATX_Power_Supply

At least as a temporary solution. AFAIK the 780's shouldn't pull anymore than 200W each and the 670 should be considerably less right?


----------



## lynxxyarly

So random: Is there a reason PTS just went up to like 16 dollars?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> So random: Is there a reason PTS just went up to like 16 dollars?


Shhhhhhhh

Don't jinx it.


----------



## ozzy1925

guys i need help ,when i plug my hdmi cable to integrated cpu i cant see anything related to my r270x with gpu-z and msi afterburner.I can only see core temperatures from hwinfo


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> So random: Is there a reason PTS just went up to like 16 dollars?


Went up again or went up from yesterday?


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Went up again or went up from yesterday?


I don't think I've ever seen it this high before.


----------



## Shogon

Yeah the value has been pretty high lately, on bter it is also higher then what I've seen. Few days ago my amount of PTS was around 0.85 BTC, earlier today it was around 1.18 BTC. I cashed out my 44 protoshares in case the value dropped, and so far it looks like coinbase is an okay place to deal with. Let's see how much I made when I get my electric bill lol..


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Yeah the value has been pretty high lately, on bter it is also higher then what I've seen. Few days ago my amount of PTS was around 0.85 BTC, earlier today it was around 1.18 BTC. I cashed out my 44 protoshares in case the value dropped, and so far it looks like coinbase is an okay place to deal with. *Let's see how much I made when I get my electric bil*l lol..


Yeah that's what I keep forgetting to think about too.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Yeah that's what I keep forgetting to think about too.


Everyone here should have a lower bill then me I'd hope







I don't think many pay $0.37 kw/h for electricity.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Anybody have any input on my post # 4223?

I'm at microcenter now trying to figure out if I need to pick up a new PSU.

I have my 2x780's plugged in now into that PSU, but I THINK I can squeeze my 670 in just under one of the GPU's. I'm just making sure my PSU can handle it.


----------



## Panther Al

I am lucky enough to be at 5.8 cents till May, when it jumps to 6.1, with that in mind, what I have running as far as the 290's and my other hardware is about 1200ish kw/h. That's if my maths are right, about 864kw per 30day month, and at the 6.1 figure, 53 bucks. With 12k cpm, I havn't any worries about the electric bill.









At least till the summer and the AC is running 24/7....


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Anybody have any input on my post # 4223?
> 
> I'm at microcenter now trying to figure out if I need to pick up a new PSU.
> 
> I have my 2x780's plugged in now into that PSU, but I THINK I can squeeze my 670 in just under one of the GPU's. I'm just making sure my PSU can handle it.


At stock clocks yes it should. I ran 2 overclocked 780 Ti classies with an OC 4770K and was only pulling 650 from the wall which is like 550? from the psu. So you should have no problems.

Edit: That was also with 2 120hz monitors, 6 fans and other hhd, ssd etc etc etc while mining and browsing at the same time.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Everyone here should have a lower bill then me I'd hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think many pay $0.37 kw/h for electricity.


Yikes, over here were about avg .125 kw/h


----------



## ozzy1925

guys, do we need dummy plug for the amd cards to use with igpu?Because when i click gpu-z my pc restart itself


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Everyone here should have a lower bill then me I'd hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think many pay $0.37 kw/h for electricity.


Woah woah woah $0.37? That's insane. I'm just over $0.12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I am lucky enough to be at 5.8 cents till May, when it jumps to 6.1, with that in mind, what I have running as far as the 290's and my other hardware is about 1200ish kw/h. That's if my maths are right, about 864kw per 30day month, and at the 6.1 figure, 53 bucks. With 12k cpm, I havn't any worries about the electric bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least till the summer and the AC is running 24/7....


That's some low rates you got there.


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> This is the reason why im holding on to my PTS for now:
> 
> "After 1 of March when BitShares X will be released you will import BitShares-PTS (ProtoShares) wallet.dat to BitShares X and will get your BitShares X."
> 
> "But the only date that is critically important is February 28th.(long before close of business GMT)
> Have every PTS in one of your own wallets by then. Don't leave anything out on an exchange or they will get your BitShares!"
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2995.msg37645#msg37645
> 
> Edit: A new PTS wallet has been created. Linked above. We need that wallet to be able to get our free BTS shares on March 1st. The original plan was to award 1 BTS per PTS owned. Not sure if that is still the case.
> 
> Edit 2: Make sure to carefully follow the instructions on how to transfer your wallet.dat file to the new wallet.


I'm using protoshares-qt-0.4.0, does this still apply to me? It was on the OT but I think it has been removed. Also, I don't see any .dat file.


----------



## batman900

Whew been fun watching this coin climb today. The same 8 coins went from ~120 this morning to ~160 now. Worth about $18 each at the moment.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Whew been fun watching this coin climb today. The same 8 coins went from ~120 this morning to ~160 now. Worth about $18 each at the moment.


I wish I hadnt sold mine for other coins, just to have to buy them back.


----------



## fleetfeather

PTS -> BTS conversion has got PTS prices going huge.

My original "sell threshold" was 20USD, but now I think I'll revise that


----------



## Osea23

Dear jesus...every PTS is worth 3% of a Bitcoin...this is...beautiful...So sad i sold mine at 0.017 the other day









Anyone know why the price is soaring?


----------



## Sozin

Wow...it's doubled in value since yesterday. That's insane.


----------



## phenom01

Boy good thing ive lost 100 bucks so far doing this. Well mined 100 and lost all of it. Damn payeer and BTCER. And now my 3 days of PTS mining are in bit coins and l lost even more...yay!

*edit* uh nm...they are trading for 18 bucks dunno where the double value comments came from.


----------



## fleetfeather

Spike is due to imminent conversion of Protoshares into the first Bitshares (Bitshares X) in early March.

Nope, I do not know how Bitshares X and the final form Bitshares will differ.


----------



## yanks8981

Lets hope the hype drives these babies to 100 bucks a piece! Anyone know when the difficulty goes up? I can limp along on the current one with two 270X and a 780.


----------



## Outcasst

Holy crap, should I be trading my BTC back to PTS? lol


----------



## VSG

Any way to get the PTC sent to BTER back to ypool?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Lets hope the hype drives these babies to 100 bucks a piece! Anyone know when the difficulty goes up? I can limp along on the current one with two 270X and a 780.


Estimated difficulty: 0.02349649 (136.23%)
Time to retarget: 5d 14:14:06 (2014-02-26 00:37:58 UTC+9)


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Any way to get the PTC sent to BTER back to ypool?


You dont want to go back to ypool. You want to download the newest PTS wallet and send them there.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Lets hope the hype drives these babies to 100 bucks a piece! Anyone know when the difficulty goes up? I can limp along on the current one with two 270X and a 780.
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated difficulty: 0.02349649 (136.23%)
> Time to retarget: 5d 14:14:06 (2014-02-26 00:37:58 UTC+9)
Click to expand...

Again already, jeez. Does that mean it will be 36% harder? Thats rough if so.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Again already, jeez. Does that mean it will be 36% harder? Thats rough if so.


I'm not entirely sure how to read that, but I believe the last time the difficulty went up it hit 122%...


----------



## yanks8981

At this rate, I'll have about 15 PTS when March 1st hits. Hopefully thats worth something.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> You have a wallet.bat file in your current wallet. You literately take that and put that in the folder of the new wallet and it becomes your "old" wallet so to speak.


I'm not seeing this wallet.bat file in my current wallet?



that's all there is. I just click on the protoshare application and leave it on.

which one is this "wallet.bat"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> At this rate, I'll have about 15 PTS when March 1st hits. Hopefully thats worth something.


what's your CPM?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> At this rate, I'll have about 15 PTS when March 1st hits. Hopefully thats worth something.


A couple hundred bucks at least.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> You dont want to go back to ypool. You want to download the newest PTS wallet and send them there.


I have most of mine in the wallet, but ive turned off ypool auto-dump now.

The idea is to save the latest PTS you've mined in ypool for now and see exactly what balance of confirmed+unconfirmed you have. Then, once you're done with PTS and preparing for BTS, set the auto-dump value to be exactly the balance you have in ypool.

This way, you don't leave any fractions of protoshares left behind in ypool which can't be transferred because it doesn't equate to a value of 1PTS


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'm not seeing this wallet.bat file in my current wallet?
> 
> 
> 
> that's all there is. I just click on the protoshare application and leave it on.
> 
> which one is this "wallet.bat"


I believe its in your appdata/roaming/protoshares directory


----------



## wholeeo

From what I've read come Feb 28th for the amount of PTS you hold in the new wallet you'll be given 1:1 BTS. You'll then be able to either keep the PTS or sell it. I feel a dump coming on the 28th..


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I have most of mine in the wallet, but ive turned off ypool auto-dump now.
> 
> The idea is to save the total PTS you've mined in ypool for now and see exactly what balance of confirmed+unconfirmed you have. Then, once you're done with PTS and preparing for BTS, set the auto-dump value to be exactly the balance you have in ypool.
> 
> This way, you don't leave any fractions of protoshares left behind in ypool which can't be transferred because it doesn't equate to a value of 1PTS


Not a bad idea!


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> From what I've read come Feb 28th for the amount of PTS you hold in the new wallet you'll be given 1:1 BTS. You'll then be able to either keep the PTS or sell it. I feel a dump coming on the 28th..


If the BTS X are worth something, its not all bad.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> From what I've read come Feb 28th for the amount of PTS you hold in the new wallet you'll be given 1:1 BTS. You'll then be able to either keep the PTS or sell it. I feel a dump coming on the 28th..


Yeah, I'm curious how PTS will be valued after the BTS X release.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I believe its in your appdata/roaming/protoshares directory


after you did this, did your wallet address stay that same? That's what I've noticed.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> after you did this, did your wallet address stay that same? That's what I've noticed.


I've never used a wallet. I've always had ypool send my PTS to BTer. I installed the new release for the first time and will have to transfer my PTS out of BTer to my wallet


----------



## VSG

I think I will probably do the same now (transfer from BTER to my wallet) even though it is pretty enticing at the current prices to cash out. In the worst case that everyone sells, what is the best place to cash out low amounts of USD? I want to be prepared for everything lol.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I think I will probably do the same now (transfer from BTER to my wallet) even though it is pretty enticing at the current prices to cash out. In the worst case that everyone sells, what is the best place to cash out low amounts of USD? I want to be prepared for everything lol.


If the bubble pops and you want to get rid of them quick, just convert them to BTC. You dont have to cash them out to USD.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> If *When* the bubble pops and you want to get rid of them quick, just convert them to BTC. You dont have to cash them out to USD.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> You dont want to go back to ypool. You want to download the newest PTS wallet and send them there.
> 
> 
> 
> I have most of mine in the wallet, but ive turned off ypool auto-dump now.
> 
> The idea is to save the latest PTS you've mined in ypool for now and see exactly what balance of confirmed+unconfirmed you have. Then, once you're done with PTS and preparing for BTS, set the auto-dump value to be exactly the balance you have in ypool.
> 
> This way, you don't leave any fractions of protoshares left behind in ypool which can't be transferred because it doesn't equate to a value of 1PTS
Click to expand...

Well the minimum is 1.0. Or do you mean you will manually dump the exaxct amount.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> From what I've read come Feb 28th for the amount of PTS you hold in the new wallet you'll be given 1:1 BTS. You'll then be able to either keep the PTS or sell it. I feel a dump coming on the 28th..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm curious how PTS will be valued after the BTS X release.
Click to expand...

Me too, could possibly drop in value as things change. I will probably dump what I have right before (or when value starts to drop) . But I'm not holding any sort of stash like some guys.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I suppose. I wish we had an idea of what BTS X was worth. Lets say PTS gets up to, oh, lets say .05. I can't say that I want to risk it by waiting out BTS X.

.03821 on BTer right now!

edit: dropped a bit.


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> after you did this, did your wallet address stay that same? That's what I've noticed.


My address stayed the same.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I suppose. I wish we had an idea of what BTS X was worth. Lets say PTS gets up to, oh, lets say .05. I can't say that I want to risk it by waiting out BTS X.
> 
> .03821 on BTer right now!


Me too, the people on BitShares seem to think it's going to be worth waaaay more than I think it will be.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Me too, the people on BitShares seem to think it's going to be worth waaaay more than I think it will be.


Look at Bitcoins. They were worth around 100 bucks 6 months ago, and then they went nuts. I'd kick myself if I missed out on something like that, but I'd be real pissed if PTS hits .015 and BTS X are worth 5 bucks. I don't know enough about this stuff to know for sure.


----------



## Caldeio

I only have one coin! I've been mining max, geeze now I wish I stayed with bitshares-pts! I just sold 3 a few days ago, because the price dropped. I'm bad at this lol


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Look at Bitcoins. They were worth around 100 bucks 6 months ago, and then they went nuts. I'd kick myself if I missed out on something like that, but I'd be real pissed if PTS hits .015 and BTS X are worth 5 bucks. I don't know enough about this stuff to know for sure.


Yeah but like someone thought BTS X was going to be $100 right out the gate, that seems like a really generous guess.


----------



## drka0tic

This increase is insane. I woke up owning the equivalent of 0.25 BTC, now i'm at 0.55 BTC


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Well the minimum is 1.0. Or do you mean you will manually dump the exaxct amount.
> Me too, could possibly drop in value as things change. I will probably dump what I have right before (or when value starts to drop) . But I'm not holding any sort of stash like some guys.


I will manually dump the exact amount. I have 1.2 PTS in ypool currently, and when I'm done ill set the auto-dump to = my entire balance left on ypool (or 0.000000001 less than my balance). Ypool scans your balance every 2-30mins, so it shouldn't be a huge delay.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I will manually dump the exact amount. I have 1.2 PTS in ypool currently, and when I'm done ill set the auto-dump to = my entire balance left on ypool (or 0.000000001 less than my balance). Ypool scans your balance every 2-30mins, so it shouldn't be a huge delay.


Whenever I've done a number less than my balance it transfer everything over. So if I have 9 coins and I set it to 1. Everything gets sent, then 1 coin after that and that never really 1 coin it always a tiny bit over


----------



## rickyman0319

can anyone go insdie the ypool site?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> can anyone go insdie the ypool site?


I suppose you mean inside, and by inside you mean access the site? If that's the case, yes it's up. If you're asking if we're the admins....lol then nope. If you're asking if one of us is Neo, then nope.


----------



## rickyman0319

what is the site address?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what is the site address?


Are you serious or are you trolling...

It's in the op and a quick google search will find the answer too. It's ypool.net


----------



## rickyman0319

I got a virus when I try to go inside it.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I got a virus when I try to go inside it.


That's odd. Are you sure your browser is not being hijacked. Try a different browser.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Whenever I've done a number less than my balance it transfer everything over. So if I have 9 coins and I set it to 1. Everything gets sent, then 1 coin after that and that never really 1 coin it always a tiny bit over


If there's a dump on the 28th, ill have to get my bank card out haha.

ah yep, makes sense. the "little bit extra" is always the confirmed amount that is added in the time between hitting 1.000 PTS and ypool checking to see if you've hit 1.000 PTS yet.


----------



## fleetfeather

for those people with 270X's:

- what is your khash rate per card?
- what is your cpm per card?
- how much did you pay for each of your respective 270X's?
- what OS are you mining on?


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> for those people with 270X's:
> 
> - what is your khash rate per card?
> - what is your cpm per card?
> - how much did you pay for each of your respective 270X's?
> - what OS are you mining on?


- N/A
- 1555 - 1570
- $215
- Win 8.1 x64


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> for those people with 270X's:
> 
> - what is your khash rate per card?
> - what is your cpm per card?
> - how much did you pay for each of your respective 270X's?
> - what OS are you mining on?


Sapphire 270x toxic- 1190= +40 on the core
498k/hash-stock clocks
1700c/m-oc'd
270$
win 7 pro sp1


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> for those people with 270X's:
> 
> - what is your khash rate per card?
> - what is your cpm per card?
> - how much did you pay for each of your respective 270X's?
> - what OS are you mining on?


+

-unsure
-1650ish
-264.00 after tax
-win 8.1


----------



## yanks8981

Has anyone ever tried to reset their fund password in Bter? I try and it tells me my email or login password is not correct. I am 90% sure both are correct, and I cannot find my email address in my account anywhere.


----------



## fleetfeather

great thanks guys, all repped


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I got a virus when I try to go inside it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> That's odd. Are you sure your browser is not being hijacked. Try a different browser.


This may help....


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> for those people with 270X's:
> 
> - what is your khash rate per card?
> - what is your cpm per card?
> - how much did you pay for each of your respective 270X's?
> - what OS are you mining on?


1. I don't know yet. I will receive and setup when I am ready.
2. I don't know yet also.
3. 246
4. windows os


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> for those people with 270X's:
> 
> - what is your khash rate per card?
> - what is your cpm per card?
> - how much did you pay for each of your respective 270X's?
> - what OS are you mining on?


- not sure
- 1600-1650 OC'd +100/+200
- $220
- Win 7 x64


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Are you serious or are you trolling...
> 
> It's in the op and a quick google search will find the answer too. It's ypool.net


sorry I am not trolling. cause on my mining pc it works fine and on my other pc I installed avast. it tells me I got a virus.


----------



## derpa

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Sapphire 270x toxic- 1190= +40 on the core
> 498k/hash-stock clocks
> 1700c/m-oc'd
> 270$
> win 7 pro sp1








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> +
> 
> -unsure
> -1650ish
> -264.00 after tax
> -win 8.1








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> - not sure
> - 1600-1650
> - $220
> - Win 7 x64






HA HA HA HA....my cards fail so hard, lol


----------



## kskwerl

When is this transfer to BTS coming? Also when will BTS be added to places like bter.com? The reason I ask is what will we be doing with our BTS coins, hoarding them?

Pardon my ignorance but I've tried to keep up on this and I'm not really sure what is going on.

Will we still be using the same miner?

Will BTS be added to a pool such as ypool.net? (is there a current pool already set up?)


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> sorry I am not trolling. cause on my mining pc it works fine and on my other pc I installed avast. it tells me I got a virus.


..... :facepalm:

Post 4290.....3 minutes ago.....like 5 posts above this....


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> When is this transfer to BTS coming? Also when will BTS be added to places like bter.com? The reason I ask is what will we be doing with our BTS coins, hoarding them?
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but I've tried to keep up on this and I'm not really sure what is going on.
> 
> Will we still be using the same miner?
> 
> Will BTS be added to a pool such as ypool.net? (is there a current pool already set up?)


PST (Protoshares) is trademarked already....re branding is all that is happening as of March 1st as far as PTS -> BTS is concerned.

Some people are hoarding their PTS/BTS in hopes the price keeps climbing as well as for the upcoming release of BTS-X, and that the BTS-X is worth what the company is claiming right out of the gate.

They have also released a new wallet (linked a few pages back, not sure if on OP yet). Again, just a rebranding. You can move your current wallet.dat file over and nothing will change as far as usability goes.

Same miner


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> When is this transfer to BTS coming? Also when will BTS be added to places like bter.com? The reason I ask is what will we be doing with our BTS coins, hoarding them?
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but I've tried to keep up on this and I'm not really sure what is going on.
> 
> Will we still be using the same miner?
> 
> Will BTS be added to a pool such as ypool.net? (is there a current pool already set up?)


"early march" according to Invictus. expect it to hit exchanges either on launch day or 2-3 days after.

same miner is fine to use. Any miner which can be pointed to a pool of your choice will work (arcuda, PTSminer, CUDAminer etc.)

we don't know yet, but 99% certain it will. there is no pool yet, probably because Invictus hasn't released the required source to any pools yet. The coin also isn't live yet.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> PST (Protoshares) is trademarked already....re branding is all that is happening as of March 1st as far as PTS -> BTS is concerned.
> 
> Some people are hoarding their PTS/BTS in hopes the price keeps climbing as well as for the upcoming release of BTS-X, and that the BTS-X is worth what the company is claiming right out of the gate.
> 
> They have also released a new wallet (linked a few pages back, not sure if on OP yet). Again, just a rebranding. You can move your current wallet.dat file over and nothing will change as far as usability goes.
> 
> Same miner


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> "early march" according to Invictus. expect it to hit exchanges either on launch day or 2-3 days after.
> 
> same miner is fine to use. Any miner which can be pointed to a pool of your choice will work (arcuda, PTSminer, CUDAminer etc.)
> 
> we don't know yet, but 99% certain it will. there is no pool yet, probably because Invictus hasn't released the required source to any pools yet. The coin also isn't live yet.


Ok thanks you both, one last question for now. So whats going on with the PTS we will have in our wallet on March 1st (or did someone say the 28th?) , will it be converted to BTS-X and how would they happen?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I got a virus when I try to go inside it.


ypool.net @ypool_net
For some reason Avast has decided to blacklist our website. This is a false positive and we already emailed Avast about the issue.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> great thanks guys, all repped


Are you still just mining on that single ti?


----------



## yanks8981

How long does it take PTS in the wallet to confirm?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Ok thanks you both, one last question for now. So whats going on with the PTS we will have in our wallet on March 1st (or did someone say the 28th?) , will it be converted to BTS-X and how would they happen?


I'm under the impression that you will have both BTS and BTS-X (or whatever they use to abbreviate).


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> How long does it take PTS in the wallet to confirm?


I'd like to know this as well


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Are you still just mining on that single ti?


Haha yeah. Shoulda lashed out for the Classy Ti man; VRM's are nice and cool over here







Looking to expand my khash/cpm a bit though, thus looking into 270X's and risers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Ok thanks you both, one last question for now. So whats going on with the PTS we will have in our wallet on March 1st (or did someone say the 28th?) , will it be converted to BTS-X and how would they happen?


So there's a bit of info about it here: https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2995.msg37645#msg37645

But I'll break down my interpretation for you:

The first thing which is happening is a new wallet called Bitshares-PTS is coming out / has been released. This isn't a "game changer", since it's just a rename of the existing Protoshares-QT wallet with a few extra improvements and features. To change over to this wallet, you simply need to download it from the link above, and copy + paste your protoshares-QT wallet.dat file over to the new wallet called Bitshares-PTS. I haven't bothered doing it myself yet, but I'll do it before Feb 28th. If you're going to attempt it yourself, it might be a good idea to backup your existing wallet.dat file in the protoshares-qt wallet.

The next thing that's happening is Protoshares as a cryptocurrency is being replaced by Bitshares X. This is the supposed "game changer", where the value is expected to move heavily. It will happen sometime early march (don't know exact date yet). I don't know how the conversion process will happen yet, but for sure you'll need the new wallet Bitshares-PTS discussed above.

More info and updates as I find it


----------



## drka0tic

Is the cryptocurrency market in operation 24/7?

I see the prices fluctuating all day. So I'm assuming it doesnt close like the regular stock exchange.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Haha yeah. Shoulda lashed out for the Classy Ti man; VRM's are nice and cool over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to expand my khash/cpm a bit though, thus looking into 270X's and risers.
> So there's a bit of info about it here: https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2995.msg37645#msg37645
> 
> But I'll break down my interpretation for you:
> 
> The first thing which is happening is a new wallet called Bitshares-PTS is coming out / has been released. This isn't a "game changer", since it's just a rename of the existing Protoshares-QT wallet with a few extra improvements and features. To change over to this wallet, you simply need to download it from the link above, and copy + paste your protoshares-QT wallet.dat file over to the new wallet called Bitshares-PTS. I haven't bothered doing it myself yet, but I'll do it before Feb 28th. If you're going to attempt it yourself, it might be a good idea to backup your existing wallet.dat file in the protoshares-qt wallet.
> 
> The next thing that's happening is Protoshares as a cryptocurrency is being replaced by Bitshares X. This is the supposed "game changer", where the value is expected to move heavily. It will happen sometime early march (don't know exact date yet). I don't know how the conversion process will happen yet, but for sure you'll need the new wallet Bitshares-PTS discussed above.
> 
> More info and updates as I find it


Thanks again, I've already moved my .dat over and already have the new Bitshares PTS wallet. I'v noticed I got transfer over 1 PTS (which is my settings on ypool.net) but it still hasn't confirmed and when I go to transactions it says "Unconfirmed (0 out of 6 confirmations)" and it's been like that for prob an hour. I have also encrypted the wallet with a passphrase, does this have anything to do with why its taking so long to confirm, am I not doing something correctly?


----------



## fleetfeather

I think at this point of time, the most important thing we all need to know right now is that you aren't missing the boat atm by not doing anything. More info will come out as this week progresses and we'll sift through it all and figure out with certainty what's going on.

All us miners need to do now is make sure you keep mining, and make sure you finish up any trades you want to do before this time next week. Don't get caught with PTS in a exchange after Feb 28 haha. (if you simply must have currency of some sort in a exchange, covert it to something other than PTS)










edited for clarity


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Thanks again, I've already moved my .dat over and already have the new Bitshares PTS wallet. I'v noticed I got transfer over 1 PTS (which is my settings on ypool.net) but it still hasn't confirmed and when I go to transactions it says "Unconfirmed (0 out of 6 confirmations)" and it's been like that for prob an hour. I have also encrypted the wallet with a passphrase, does this have anything to do with why its taking so long to confirm, am I not doing something correctly?


honestly not too sure since I haven't done it myself yet. My understanding is that the confirmations need to come from peers and I'm guessing you aren't getting any confirmations because there's a connection not being made somewhere. My first guess is ypool can't point fellow users to your blocks in need of confirmation, but i don't know for sure haha


----------



## Sozin

Weird. Installed the BitShare wallet, got this error:


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I think at this point of time, the most important thing we all need to know right now is that you aren't missing the boat atm by not doing anything. More info will come out as this week progresses and we'll sift through it all and figure out with certainty what's going on.
> 
> All us miners need to do now is make sure you keep mining, and make sure you finish up any trades you want to do before this time next week. Don't get caught with PTS in a exchange after Feb 28 haha. (if you simply must have currency of some sort in a exchange, covert it to something other than PTS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edited for clarity


that's good to know since I just sold 95% of my coins today









I do have 3x290's on the way and another 280x.

I will ravage my power bill


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Weird. Installed the BitShare wallet, got this error:
> ]


run as administrator?

Windows 8 vs windows 7 issue?

Run in compatibility mode?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Is the cryptocurrency market in operation 24/7?
> 
> I see the prices fluctuating all day. So I'm assuming it doesnt close like the regular stock exchange.


Correct it never closes!


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Weird. Installed the BitShare wallet, got this error:


Do you have another wallet already open?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> Do you have another wallet already open?


Nope.


----------



## kskwerl

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2995.45

What is this guy referring to , what is AGS?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2995.45
> 
> What is this guy referring to , what is AGS?


I believe Angelshares.


----------



## derpa

Finally just set up YAM on my machine....it's weird, I have it set to 10 threads and 1024 mem, but it's only using 5GBs of RAM.....interesting.....


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2995.45
> 
> What is this guy referring to , what is AGS?


it really just sounds like something referring to sending donations

I read a little bit of this.
https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2753.0

still not too sure though.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I think at this point of time, the most important thing we all need to know right now is that you aren't missing the boat atm by not doing anything. More info will come out as this week progresses and we'll sift through it all and figure out with certainty what's going on.
> 
> All us miners need to do now is make sure you keep mining, and make sure you finish up any trades you want to do before this time next week. Don't get caught with PTS in a exchange after Feb 28 haha. (if you simply must have currency of some sort in a exchange, covert it to something other than PTS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edited for clarity


You will still be able to mine PTS after the 28th. PTS isn't being replaced by BTS. Whatever wallets hold PTS on the 28th (need confirmation on date) will be credited BTS-X at a 1:1 ratio. That's why its recommended that no PTS be held in exchanges during this date as the exchange will be who is credited the BTS-X, not the actual owner.


----------



## kskwerl

The new Bitshare-PTS wallet is taking forever on confirmations for 1PTS i sent to it like an hour ago


----------



## Ryld Baenre

I decided to carry out some testing yesterday with my configuration to see what sort of performance numbers I saw. I ran each round for 1 hour and took the current cpm reading from the window when I looked and I logged onto ypool to get the share/hour. The watts reading was taken from a kill-a-watt meter and is total system load with the monitor off (it also has the modem/router and ~3 chargers plugged into it so the numbers are *slightly* higher than they would be if it was only the pc).

Configuration:

i5 3570k @ 4.5 GHz, 1.246v, PLLv= 1.6 also delidded with CLU and a swiftech H320
Patriot Viper Black Mamba 16 Gb (2x8 Gb) 2133 MHz
EVGA GTX 670 superclocked 4 Gb @ 1241 MHz core, 7660 MHz memory, 1.212v, unlocked bios, Driver 332.21 (GPU CPM appears to be the same in 334.89)
Windows Professional 64-bit

Load:

CPU= 100%
GPU=99%

Load Temps:

CPU=55 C
GPU=60 C

GPU - 1 Thread:

Cpm= 1451
Sh/hr= 155
Watts= 277

GPU - 2 Threads:

Cpm1= 739
Cpm2= 712
Sh/hr1= 73.6
Sh/hr2=70.7
*Cpmtotal=1451
Sh/hrtotal= 144.3
Watts= 284*

**This is a little curious as far as watts goes as when I run the GPU+CPU regardless of threads they are the same. I have replicated it a couple times now.

GPU (1 Thread) + CPU (4 Threads):

CPMGPU= 1449.5
Sh/hrGPU= 147
CPMCPU= 352.8
Sh/hrCPU= 47
*CPMTotal 1802.3
SH/hrTotal= 194*
Watts= 334

GPU (2 Threads) + CPU (4 Threads):

CPMGPU1= 710
CPMGPU2= 728
Sh/hrGPU1= 80.1
Sh/hrGPU2= 83
CPMCPU= 315.8
Sh/hrCPU32.9
*CPMtotal= 1753.8
Sh/hrtotal= 196*
Watts= 334

**The CPM for the CPU is low here for some reason. The auto tune on yam seemed to have missed the mark as every other time I have run it it settles around 350 CPM. It seems to settle on AV=2 right now.

So there are some stats for the sake of having stats







I should be getting my second gtx 670 tomorrow and will have it running for a few days while I am gone on a ski trip







If anyone would like anymore info I should be able to fill in any missing pieces.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> You will still be able to mine PTS after the 28th. PTS isn't being replaced by BTS. Whatever wallets hold PTS on the 28th (need confirmation on date) will be credited BTS-X at a 1:1 ratio. That's why its recommended that no PTS be held in exchanges during this date as the exchange will be who is credited the BTS-X, not the actual owner.


Exactly and thank you. There is so much misinformation in this thread being spread as 100% fact and people are believing it. We need to put a stop to it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> You will still be able to mine PTS after the 28th. PTS isn't being replaced by BTS. Whatever wallets hold PTS on the 28th (need confirmation on date) will be credited BTS-X at a 1:1 ratio. That's why its recommended that no PTS be held in exchanges during this date as the exchange will be who is credited the BTS-X, not the actual owner.


I think you can still mine PTS after "the date" (since we haven't finished the block chain), but it will be in the form of BTSX (simple name change). I'm not sure if the PTS wallet we have now will be functional or be able to connect to a block chain.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> The new Bitshare-PTS wallet is taking forever on confirmations for 1PTS i sent to it like an hour ago


I have 1 PTS that's unconfirmed in the wallet. No status bar or anything. Just chillin there.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I think you can still mine PTS after "the date" (since we haven't finished the block chain), but it will be in the form of BTSX (simple name change). I'm not sure if the PTS wallet we have now will be functional or be able to connect to a block chain.


Again more misinformation. Protoshares = Bitshares (because of the trademark issue). Bitshares *X* = The bitshares we have been hearing about all along that are promised to be met at a 1:1 ratio with BTS (aka PTS).

So in layman's terms, PTS will continue to be mined but will be called BTS. BTS X is what we PTS/BTS owners will be gaining.

I honestly blame this on them for changing the name of PTS to the thing they were calling their new stock all along, and then simply adding an X to differentiate the two. It can be pretty confusing for people that fully aren't in the loop.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I think you can still mine PTS after "the date" (since we haven't finished the block chain), but it will be in the form of BTSX (simple name change). I'm not sure if the PTS wallet we have now will be functional or be able to connect to a block chain.


PTS won't ever fully be mined out

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2716.0

PTS and BTSX will always be separate. You'll be able to exchange PTS to BTSX and vice versa. Both will operate on different wallets.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Again more misinformation. Protoshares = Bitshares (because of the trademark issue). Bitshares *X* = The bitshares we have been hearing about all along that are promised to be met at a 1:1 ratio with BTS (aka PTS).


thanks outlaw. Nice to have some clarity in here.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I have 1 PTS that's unconfirmed in the wallet. No status bar or anything. Just chillin there.


same


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Again more misinformation. Protoshares = Bitshares (because of the trademark issue). Bitshares *X* = The bitshares we have been hearing about all along that are promised to be met at a 1:1 ratio with BTS (aka PTS).
> 
> So in layman's terms, PTS will continue to be mined but will be called BTS. BTS X is what we PTS/BTS owners will be gaining.
> 
> I honestly blame this on them for changing the name of PTS to the thing they were calling their new stock all along, and then simply adding an X to differentiate the two. It can be pretty confusing for people that fully aren't in the loop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Exactly and thank you. There is so much misinformation in this thread being spread as 100% fact and people are believing it. We need to put a stop to it.


oh, so I'm mixing up BTSX and BTS then.

I'm not posting anything as "100% fact" and/or trying to mislead people, I'm still getting my head around things just the same as everyone else


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I have 1 PTS that's unconfirmed in the wallet. No status bar or anything. Just chillin there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> same


Give it 15 minutes at most and it should clear


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Give it 15 minutes at most and it should clear


been over an hour


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> PTS won't ever fully be mined out
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2716.0
> 
> PTS and BTSX will always be separate. You'll be able to exchange PTS to BTSX and vice versa. Both will operate on different wallets.


Could've sworn I read a month or so ago that there was an finite amount of PTS to be mined, and 'that' was the reason why BTSX wouldn't launch until after?









sigh, the biggest problem with this "innovative" currency is that it's so innovative that I have 0 clue what they're doing hah


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> oh, so I'm mixing up BTSX and BTS then.
> 
> I'm not posting anything as "100% fact" and/or trying to mislead people, I'm still getting my head around things just the same as everyone else


Well your post seemed a bit more factual then questionable and I saw a few take it as fact. No offense to you but I just wanted to stop it before it got out of control and we had people running for the hills for all the wrong reasons.









Like I said, their idea to change their current share name to another share name that they have been saying would be something else completely, and then just adding an X to the other share name....

Yea that is confusing as poo.


----------



## Ali Man

I don't see why everyone is being all this happy regardless of the fact that PTS will continue or not as on Monday, the difficulty is going up over 75% and people with 10K cpm setup would fall to their knees.

I mean, just look at the blue graph at ypool stats, I used to mine PTS with three 780's and get over 0.01 PTS (in the blue graph), now I'm using four 780's and I'm getting half that, 0.005 PTS.

And it's not just the difficulty, look at the C/M increase. Just two days ago, the overall C/M was 100x10^5, now it's 165x10^5......

Before the new AMD miner came out, it was just 70x10^5 C/M at the max! (regardless of the number of workers as one worker can have 6 GPU's behind it).

In short, the amount of PTS being mined per day is decreasing drastically, and soon there will be a point when it wont be worth it, just like maxcoin.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> been over an hour


I tried it on the protoshare wallet and the Bitshare-PTS wallet, same thing with both. I thought that maybe it was something with the new wallet so I backed up my wallet.dat and transferred it to the protoshare wallet and it did the same thing


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> been over an hour


Is it coming from ypool? have you tried restarting the application?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I don't see why everyone is being all this happy regardless of the fact that PTS will continue or not as on Monday, the difficulty is going up over 75% and people with 10K cpm setup would fall to their knees.
> 
> I mean, just look at the blue graph at ypool stats, I used to mine PTS with three 780's and get over 0.01 PTS (in the blue graph), now I'm using four 780's and I'm getting half that, 0.005 PTS.
> 
> And it's not just the difficulty, look at the C/M increase. Just two days ago, the overall C/M was 100x10^5, now it's 165x10^5......
> 
> Before the new AMD miner came out, it was just 70x10^5 C/M at the max! (regardless of the number of workers as one worker can have 6 GPU's behind it).
> 
> In short, the amount of PTS being mined per day is decreasing drastically, and soon there will be a point when it wont be worth it, just like maxcoin.


So then we switch to a more profitable currency once the difficulty gets too hard!


----------



## lightsout

Can't get the yam haswell miner to run on a haswell celeron. Miner keeps crashing, I know its probably not worth it but was curious what it would get with the haswell optimizations.

Tried 2 threads, 1 thread. 512 ram 256 ram (system has 4 gigs) av=0 which is supposed to autotune. Is this cpu lacking some instruction sets maybe?

EDiT* Working on the generic version...


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Is it coming from ypool? have you tried restarting the application?


Yea a few times, I'm gonna reboot my comptuer all together


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> So then we switch to a more profitable currency once the difficulty gets too hard!


yea lol... did someone think that this would last forever lol


----------



## kskwerl

When I hover over the yellow lock it says "Wallet is encrypted and currently locked"


----------



## theilya

can i get a link to a new wallet


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> yea lol... did someone think that this would last forever lol


Not forever, but definitely longer than the next few days....


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> can i get a link to a new wallet


Here you

http://invictus.io/bitshares-pts.php

*OP: EDIT THIS INTO THE FIRST POST*


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Here you
> 
> http://invictus.io/bitshares-pts.php
> 
> *OP: EDIT THIS INTO THE FIRST POST*


Got it thank you


----------



## VSG

Sent my 1.039 PTS from BTER to the new wallet, took 10 min for everything to go confirmed balance. BTER took 0.1 PTS as fee and did not allow me to take the remaining 0.000666 PTS either lol

I have set up ypool to transfer over 1 PTS each time to my wallet now till the last day when I will manually transfer everything left over. For better or for worse, I will ride into the BTS-X journey.


----------



## lynxxyarly

I just cashed out my 15 coins for almost 24 dollars a coin. I'm pretty happy about it. I see the difficulty of mining PTS going through the roof now, so I feel it's a good time to get out of it. Was a very profitable couple weeks, though. I made a HUGE profit off these coins.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> We cant mine pts anymore after the 27th.. bts is not mineable


Where did you get this info?


----------



## theMillen

don't listen to the misinformation please...


----------



## kskwerl

ypool down?


----------



## ghostrider85

^yup


----------



## kskwerl

So when the difficulty comes up some will the profitability calculator is the OP adjust with them?


----------



## theilya

is there a guide on how to set up the new walletR?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> is there a guide on how to set up the new walletR?


Just back up your wallet.DAT file, uninstall the old wallet and reinstall the new one. Then place and overwrite the wallet.DAT backup file into where the new wallet stores its wallet.DAT


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> So when the difficulty comes up some will the profitability calculator is the OP adjust with them?


It does mention the difficulty, so yea....


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Just back up your wallet.DAT file, uninstall the old wallet and reinstall the new one. Then place and overwrite the wallet.DAT backup file into where the new wallet stores its wallet.DAT


didnt seem to work.

WHere do i paste the waallet.dat file?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> didnt seem to work.
> 
> WHere do i paste the waallet.dat file?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*


nope, no go.
I pasted the wallet.dat and opened up the program
it synced but it wont trasnfer the amount of money i had on rpevious wallet

granted its less than 1 PTS...but still


----------



## mav2000

Ypool down..still for me...dont know if the miners are working though.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Ypool down..still for me...dont know if the miners are working though.


Share found = miners online


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> nope, no go.
> I pasted the wallet.dat and opened up the program
> it synced but it wont trasnfer the amount of money i had on rpevious wallet
> 
> granted its less than 1 PTS...but still


Just to be clear, you don't transfer the PTS from the old wallet to the new wallet. Your address(s) stays the same. When you install the new one and copy the wallet.dat over, it *should* carry over all your PTS. At least, that is what it did for me.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Just to be clear, you don't transfer the PTS from the old wallet to the new wallet. Your address(s) stays the same. When you install the new one and copy the wallet.dat over, it *should* carry over all your PTS. At least, that is what it did for me.


yeah, it didnt do that for me.
I installed new wallet, then loged into my old one and created a backup.
copied the backup into new folder and luanched it.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Ypool down..still for me...dont know if the miners are working though.


ypool down but my miner still works, should i stop till ypool gets back?


----------



## Exidous

Ya I'm seeing ypool down as well. My avast is freaking out about the site now too not just the .exe


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> yeah, it didnt do that for me.
> I installed new wallet, then loged into my old one and created a backup.
> copied the backup into new folder and luanched it.


Is it possible to "send" the PTS from the old wallet to the new wallets "receive" address?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Is it possible to "send" the PTS from the old wallet to the new wallets "receive" address?


i got like 0.2 so i dont really care about it.
Might aswell create new wallet


----------



## Caldeio

website is down for me, I'm on the backup pool for both riecoin and pts so my miners are good


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> website is down for me, I'm on the backup pool for both riecoin and pts so my miners are good


what is the backup pool? My miners are still plugging away


----------



## Wrathvon

Hey, just a quick question! I am running two 280x amd cards and i am having trouble getting both to mine. When i start the miner only the one of the cards picks up. Any idea how i can fix it? :3

Thanks in advance


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathvon*
> 
> Hey, just a quick question! I am running two 280x amd cards and i am having trouble getting both to mine. When i start the miner only the one of the cards picks up. Any idea how i can fix it? :3
> 
> Thanks in advance


the -t flag is -t 0,1 or 0,0,1,1


----------



## Wrathvon

Thanks!


----------



## 316320

How many cards have you guys been able to run in windows and what drivers?


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Is it possible to "send" the PTS from the old wallet to the new wallets "receive" address?


]

It would be no different than sending coins to any other address....


----------



## Osea23

ypool down for anyone else?


----------



## d0mini

Yup.. Got big plans for my PTS, but can't do them unless ypool is up...


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I don't see why everyone is being all this happy regardless of the fact that PTS will continue or not as on Monday, the difficulty is going up over 75% and people with 10K cpm setup would fall to their knees.
> 
> I mean, just look at the blue graph at ypool stats, I used to mine PTS with three 780's and get over 0.01 PTS (in the blue graph), now I'm using four 780's and I'm getting half that, 0.005 PTS.
> 
> And it's not just the difficulty, look at the C/M increase. Just two days ago, the overall C/M was 100x10^5, now it's 165x10^5......
> 
> Before the new AMD miner came out, it was just 70x10^5 C/M at the max! (regardless of the number of workers as one worker can have 6 GPU's behind it).
> 
> In short, the amount of PTS being mined per day is decreasing drastically, and soon there will be a point when it wont be worth it, just like maxcoin.


Dude why are you trying to make a big fuss out of this?
Do you know how the world of these currencies works?

It is all just supply and demand. If it becomes useless to mine PTS everyone will quit and the diff will decrease again.

BTW the price has gone up more than 36% the past days so your payout is the same or even more.
If the BTC will rise again as well your pay out is even higher.

Stop panicing and making other people panic.

Yeah YPOOL is down for me as well. But their servers are up because my systems are mining and getting shares fine.

This can either mean two things; a) they are stealing out PTS







or b) they are busy because of the Avast stuff and the interface and wallet system will be back up in a few hours.


----------



## naved777

just configured mine



showing 1230-1247 CPM but cant get the wallet to sync


----------



## Exidous

Add the IP's in the OP. It should sync then. I had to do this.


----------



## ivanlabrie

New wallet synced right away...Trying some mining on my R7 240s now









1250cpm at 100w


----------



## Hukkel

YPOOL Y U NO LET ME IN?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> So then we switch to a more profitable currency once the difficulty gets too hard!


Alright you were hip to the PTS craze what's the next big coin on the up and up?

Also got my first Coinbase money deposit this morning, super legit.


----------



## TyH97

cant access ypool website =|


----------



## Jackripp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazzardous77jo*
> 
> hey guys i have just received an email from BTC2Money. their 5% bonus codes are valid for 24 hour more [20 minutes already gone from receiving the email]. time for us to overuse the code while it is still valid


are you sure we can make multiple sells today with the bonus codes before they expire? because i already made 1 sell this morning.
is it better to use the same code or different codes for different sells?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyH97*
> 
> cant access ypool website =|


I don't think anyone can, but as long as your miners are connected it's all good.


----------



## ozzy1925

i have a spare 2600k and sabertooth p67 mobo how many cards can i connect to sabertooth p67 with risers?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i have a spare 2600k and sabertooth p67 mobo how many cards can i connect to sabertooth p67 with risers?


5


----------



## Hukkel

I also can't get into Ypool, but it does deposit the PTS in my wallet. So all is good.


----------



## ozzy1925

ypool is back!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Ypool is up for me.

Now I can see how few coins I'm getting now


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> ypool is back!


Yep back in as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Ypool is up for me.
> 
> Now I can see how few coins I'm getting now


I hear KittehCoin is pretty hoppin' right meow.


----------



## kzim9

Holy crap miss a day on here and now BTS wallets and transfering? I have 7 pts on cryptsy will that be affected? Should I sell to btc to avoid losing them?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Holy crap miss a day on here and now BTS wallets and transfering? I have 7 pts on cryptsy will that be affected? Should I sell to btc to avoid losing them?


You won't lose them, you just wouldn't be credited for BTS X when they are released. If you want them, you need to transfer them into your Wallet.


----------



## ozzy1925

is it possible to reduce clpts-v0.2.2 dev fee which is %2.5?


----------



## naved777

my wallet is still not syncing
I did typed in the nodes and waited for 20 mins but still nothing.Is there something wrong am i doing ?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> my wallet is still not syncing
> I did typed in the nodes and waited for 20 mins but still nothing.Is there something wrong am i doing ?
> 
> ]


do you not have this at the bottom right of your wallet?










If you do, you're fine. You just need to wait.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> is it possible to reduce clpts-v0.2.2 dev fee which is %2.5?


If you know how to compile your own binaries and modify the miners code and get access to the source, you could comment out the donations...


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If you know how to compile your own binaries and modify the miners code and get access to the source, you could comment out the donations...


stealing others work and not giving credit (2.5% fee) is a big no-no.....


----------



## Outlawed

So yea, I gave up with the dell situation with the 290. I was offered $50 off to wait but was also told it would probably be a while for the backorder (middle of next month). From a mining point of view, you would actually loose much more than that in that time frame. FYI I was also told February 21st and then March 4th by two other reps. I think it's safe to say that none of them know what they are talking about and it will be a while.

So I went looking for a 280x and just found an open box Asus 280x DC2 on newegg for $420. Shouldn't be too much worse considering it should get ~3700cpm.


----------



## BulletSponge

Hmm, 30 minutes ago I had .90 confirmed showing in Ypool. When I looked again just now it had gone DOWN to .81.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Hmm, 30 minutes ago I had .90 confirmed showing in Ypool. When I looked again just now it had gone DOWN to .81.


They're taking your monies man.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Hmm, 30 minutes ago I had .90 confirmed showing in Ypool. When I looked again just now it had gone DOWN to .81.


I am fairly certain I lost about 0.3 PTS yesterday as well. I sent them a support message but nothing. Who knows what happened during last night's blackout either? My PTS balance now is lower than it should have been at the CPM I get.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> They're taking your monies man.


Off with their heads! Gotta be a glitch, I hope. Anyone else expecting more DDoS attacks on Ypool in the final days before BTS-X release?


----------



## uaedroid

I have already copy + paste my wallet.dat file to Bitshares PTS. Do I have to uninstall the old Protoshares-QT wallet? Thanks.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am fairly certain I lost about 0.3 PTS yesterday as well. I sent them a support message but nothing. Who knows what happened during last night's blackout either? My PTS balance now is lower than it should have been at the CPM I get.


Weird, I got a 1.0 PTS payout this morning at 2AM and right now have a balance of 0.556PTS which is inline with my CPM.

At least I think so...I'm not really sure how the whole shards -> unconfirmed -> balance works.


----------



## Hukkel

They are probably correcting the balances and wallets.

I don't think they're actually stealing coins from us.

edit; I am having a look and it seems servers have been down for a while:

Connected since: 2014-02-20 12:55

And it has been running for days now. So a server reset or whatever took place at the given time.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Dude why are you trying to make a big fuss out of this?
> Do you know how the world of these currencies works?
> 
> It is all just supply and demand. If it becomes useless to mine PTS everyone will quit and the diff will decrease again.
> 
> BTW the price has gone up more than 36% the past days so your payout is the same or even more.
> If the BTC will rise again as well your pay out is even higher.
> 
> Stop panicing and making other people panic.
> 
> Yeah YPOOL is down for me as well. But their servers are up because my systems are mining and getting shares fine.
> 
> This can either mean two things; a) they are stealing out PTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or b) they are busy because of the Avast stuff and the interface and wallet system will be back up in a few hours.


Because something that was going good and that could have gone good for months has shortened its span to days.

Ignoring these facts are worse. I see new people wanting to mine everyday in this thread, even though they have no idea that it wont be that profitable to them, with these single GPU setups.

Just like I predicted, now at 0.004 PTS today.

You don't see the fact that the price of PTS isn't stagnant, it rose to it's peak in a day, and it could fall just a bad in that same day, but guess what? Our mining performance would still be decreasing......making it surely unprofitable.

So this price increase with a ratio to lower payouts is just 'luck' that we may be getting the same, for now......


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Because something that was going good and that could have gone good for months has shortened its span to days.
> 
> Ignoring these facts are worse. I see new people wanting to mine everyday in this thread, even though they have no idea that it wont be that profitable to them, with these single GPU setups.
> 
> Just like I predicted, now at 0.004 PTS today.
> 
> You don't see the fact that the price of PTS isn't stagnant, it rose to it's peak in a day, and it could fall just a bad in that same day, but guess what? Our mining performance would still be decreasing......making it surely unprofitable.
> 
> So this price increase with a ratio to lower payouts is just 'luck' that we may be getting the same, for now......


No you are incorrect. I believe you don't understand the way difficulty is being calculated.

If the price drops like crazy people will swap their systems to another coin and the difficulty will fall again.

The cryptocurrency market works like this. A very profitable coin loads of people will adopt, difficulty goes up. We had our fun, we move to another coin.

Mining these currencies you cannot do for months and get the most out of it. If that was the deal it would be an easy decision and I would have loaned 100k to build me an enormous mining farm, quit my job and play videogames all day.

This coin is going like every other coin is going and currently far better due to the BTSX coin release soon.

Thinking we could keep this up is rather ignorant. The market changes constantly.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> No you are incorrect. I believe you don't understand the way difficulty is being calculated.
> 
> If the price drops like crazy people will swap their systems to another coin and the difficulty will fall again.
> 
> The cryptocurrency market works like this. A very profitable coin loads of people will adopt, difficulty goes up. We had our fun, we move to another coin.
> 
> Mining these currencies you cannot do for months and get the most out of it. If that was the deal it would be an easy decision and I would have loaned 100k to build me an enormous mining farm, quit my job and play videogames all day.
> 
> This coin is going like every other coin is going and currently far better due to the BTSX coin release soon.
> 
> Thinking we could keep this up is rather ignorant. The market changes constantly.


It's good to have your broad insight. Especially for somebody like me that's only paid attention to this since about 2 weeks ago.

When this coin falls flat on its face, how long is it until people (we) find a new one? For instance, before PTS there was...? And when that coin failed, how long was it until people realized "hey it looks like PTS is doing okay!"


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> It's good to have your broad insight. Especially for somebody like me that's only paid attention to this since about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> When this coin falls flat on its face, how long is it until people (we) find a new one? For instance, before PTS there was...? And when that coin failed, how long was it until people realized "hey it looks like PTS is doing okay!"


We have tons of coins to mine. LTC, DOGE, etc etc just to name the most well known.

If it was that easy to move from coin to coin everyone would do it.

100.000s miners do the same thing and try and find the new best thing.

1. PTS used to be a CPU coin only.
2. Some smart guy goes and builds a CUDA based miner for it.He posts it on forums. The first people go and adopt it and word spreads.
3. a week later someone creates a B-version AMD miner and a week after the A-version. AMD rocks Nvidia cards with mining again. CPM goes sky high. Again people adopt it. Word gets out.
4. Due to the BTSX release soonish people start buying PTS with BTC and the value of the PTS skyrockets.
5. The coin wil soon be the same as all coins in mining profit. The market itself has found balance with the other coins.

It is a very natural route for a cryptocurrency.

Only a hand full of coins (such as the Doge recently) stay the same price for a long time and then BAM value goes skyhigh.

Short term profit miners constantly need to be on the lookout for new succesfull coins such as the maxcoin, the PTS (now), etc.
It is a game, trying to be ahead of the market if only for a short while.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Getting about 870~ CPM with my 470..

Sound about right?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Thanks hukkel for that explanation


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> We have tons of coins to mine. LTC, DOGE, etc etc just to name the most well known.
> 
> If it was that easy to move from coin to coin everyone would do it.
> 
> 100.000s miners do the same thing and try and find the new best thing.
> 
> 1. PTS used to be a CPU coin only.
> 2. Some smart guy goes and builds a CUDA based miner for it.He posts it on forums. The first people go and adopt it and word spreads.
> 3. a week later someone creates a B-version AMD miner and a week after the A-version. AMD rocks Nvidia cards with mining again. CPM goes sky high. Again people adopt it. Word gets out.
> 4. Due to the BTSX release soonish people start buying PTS with BTC and the value of the PTS skyrockets.
> 5. The coin wil soon be the same as all coins in mining profit. The market itself has found balance with the other coins.
> 
> It is a very natural route for a cryptocurrency.
> 
> Only a hand full of coins (such as the Doge recently) stay the same price for a long time and then BAM value goes skyhigh.
> 
> Short term profit miners constantly need to be on the lookout for new succesfull coins such as the maxcoin, the PTS (now), etc.
> It is a game, trying to be ahead of the market if only for a short while.


Are you planning on mining PTS after this BTSX release?


----------



## Hukkel

The entire BTSX thing is kinda confusing me. The explanation about it is not in my native language and contains quite some financial terms.

Wether I will mine it afterwards is purely due to the profitability. If it drops below that of (for example) the Litecoin I will try and find another coin.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> The entire BTSX thing is kinda confusing me. The explanation about it is not in my native language and contains quite some financial terms.
> 
> Wether I will mine it afterwards is purely due to the profitability. If it drops below that of (for example) the Litecoin I will try and find another coin.


English is my native language and it's still confusing to me.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> No you are incorrect. I believe you don't understand the way difficulty is being calculated.
> 
> If the price drops like crazy people will swap their systems to another coin and the difficulty will fall again.
> 
> The cryptocurrency market works like this. A very profitable coin loads of people will adopt, difficulty goes up. We had our fun, we move to another coin.
> 
> Mining these currencies you cannot do for months and get the most out of it. If that was the deal it would be an easy decision and I would have loaned 100k to build me an enormous mining farm, quit my job and play videogames all day.
> 
> This coin is going like every other coin is going and currently far better due to the BTSX coin release soon.
> 
> Thinking we could keep this up is rather ignorant. The market changes constantly.


You still don't get it, it's like my first reply was just for fun. I'll just say it once more.

The difficulty is NOT the only thing taken into account by the drop of PTS by our miners, hell, it retargets itself after a few days, not hours or minutes. Keeping that on the side, it's the overall CPM of the ypool network which is making it harder to mine PTS as THAT IS increasing everyday by a good amount.

And I don't know why does everyone call this a coin, it's a share, not Protocoin.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> You still don't get it, it's like my first reply was just for fun. I'll just say it once more.
> 
> The difficulty is NOT the only thing taken into account by the drop of PTS by our miners, hell, it retargets itself after a few days, not hours or minutes. Keeping that on the side, it's the overall CPM of the ypool network which is making it harder to mine PTS as THAT IS increasing everyday by a good amount.
> 
> And I don't why does everyone call this a coin, it's a share, not Protocoin.


The overall CPM of the network is what determines the difficulty (apart from choices being made by the PTS team itself).
If the price of the PTS rises as much as the difficulty does profitability stays the same.

You shouldn't worry about CPM so much and how many coins a day you get.

If you get 0,02 PTS a day but PTS sell for 1BTC a piece you're still doing fine.

The overall CPM on the Ypool network has nothing to do with the PTS. Only the CPM on all pools and solo miners together for the PTS alone.

And come on man, who cares if it is a coin or a share or a piece of cake. It is a cryptocurrency at the end of the day no matter what the Bitshare teams says.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> We have tons of coins to mine. LTC, DOGE, etc etc just to name the most well known.
> 
> If it was that easy to move from coin to coin everyone would do it.
> 
> 100.000s miners do the same thing and try and find the new best thing.
> 
> 1. PTS used to be a CPU coin only.
> 2. Some smart guy goes and builds a CUDA based miner for it.He posts it on forums. The first people go and adopt it and word spreads.
> 3. a week later someone creates a B-version AMD miner and a week after the A-version. AMD rocks Nvidia cards with mining again. CPM goes sky high. Again people adopt it. Word gets out.
> 4. Due to the BTSX release soonish people start buying PTS with BTC and the value of the PTS skyrockets.
> 5. The coin wil soon be the same as all coins in mining profit. The market itself has found balance with the other coins.
> 
> It is a very natural route for a cryptocurrency.
> 
> Only a hand full of coins (such as the Doge recently) stay the same price for a long time and then BAM value goes skyhigh.
> 
> Short term profit miners constantly need to be on the lookout for new succesfull coins such as the maxcoin, the PTS (now), etc.
> It is a game, trying to be ahead of the market if only for a short while.


Funnily I I tried out CPU mining last night and it seemed terrible at getting shares.


----------



## Ali Man

Share value of block 53901 down to 693, probably the lowest that I've seen.....


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Share value of block 53901 down to 693, probably the lowest that I've seen.....


You should definitely quit mining bro, its over.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You should definitely quit mining bro, its over.


Yes please....quit mining. We could use a lower difficulty.....


----------



## Rage19420

Latest offering from Primochill


----------



## lacrossewacker

Who needs a fireplace when you have that?


----------



## Donkey1514

For anyone looking for a 270x....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121802R


----------



## drka0tic

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Latest offering from Primochill






That looks sweet and not ridiculously priced.
I would like to use those T-slotted frames, but i dont have the tools to cut them


----------



## wholeeo

That case looks nice but I'll stick to my $20 dollar metal shelving and angled aluminum


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> That case looks nice but I'll stick to my $20 dollar metal shelving and angled aluminum


Ha! My motherboard box works just as good, granted I have a feeling it's going to catch on fire at any moment.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> That case looks nice but I'll stick to my $20 dollar metal shelving and angled aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! My motherboard box works just as good, granted I have a feeling it's going to catch on fire at any moment.
Click to expand...

Thats what mine is sitting on in a crate. SHould be safe don't you think? Or should I put it on something else?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats what mine is sitting on in a crate. SHould be safe don't you think? Or should I put it on something else?


Nothing's burned down yet, but I'm really just waiting on my H440 to ship out.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> For anyone looking for a 270x....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121802R


What is the best CPM on one of these? Thinking of getting 2!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Like 1500 to 1700


----------



## wholeeo

I haven't been able to get past 1500 on any of my 270's. Probably because they're on stock clocks on Linux. That or I'm using the wrong algorithm flag.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You should definitely quit mining bro, its over.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Yes please....quit mining. We could use a lower difficulty.....


Say the guys who produce more cpm than me, fail upon yourselves, lol....


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I haven't been able to get past 1500 on any of my 270's. Probably because they're on stock clocks on Linux. That or I'm using the wrong algorithm flag.


Overclock them man. This should be correct for 270(non x).

Code:



Code:


aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-setclocks=1050,1450

Where adapter=0 is which GPU. Also it will probably come up and say you need to enable overdrive first. Just type in the command it prompts then type in the overclock command again.


----------



## Osea23

Has anyone noticed their block performance has been lacking these past few days? My block performance (in terms of coin yield via ypool app) has been like 0.0013.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Overclock them man. This should be correct for 270(non x).
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-setclocks=1050,1450
> 
> Where adapter=0 is which GPU. Also it will probably come up and say you need to enable overdrive first. Just type in the command it prompts then type in the overclock command again.
> Got you covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deserve it for the tutorials.


I've tried that but it also asks for a performance level and power state variable.

Code:



Code:


invalid input. Please use the following format
"--od-setclocks=<NewCoreClock>,<NewMemoryClock>,<PowerState>,<Performance Level>"

I'll try it again once I get home.


----------



## d0mini

Well, it's been a fun month, but me n my 770 are finished with PTS mining. I don't really understand what's goin to happen by the end of this month, but as it stands I have made about half the cost of my card in a month, and that is good enough for me. Thanks guys, it's been great


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Well, it's been a fun month, but me n my 770 are finished with PTS mining. I don't really understand what's goin to happen by the end of this month, but as it stands I have made about half the cost of my card in a month, and that is good enough for me. Thanks guys, it's been great


awesome!


----------



## Shogon

I stopped mining to, but of course I end up selling yesterday and now the value goes even higher lol.


----------



## Outcasst

As soon as I get enough for the 0.5 BTC payout, I'm out too. It was worth it at the start but the difficulty increases makes it seem not worth it anymore.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> As soon as I get enough for the 0.5 BTC payout, I'm out too. It was worth it at the start but the difficulty increases makes it seem not worth it anymore.


I am interested in seeing how this BTS X thing turns out. I think I am going to mine PTS until that date and see what happens. Difficulty will likely be not worth it any longer, so I will probably switch coins.


----------



## theilya

im making 4 PTS a day
that $75 or so per day

still profitable for me


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I am interested in seeing how this BTS X thing turns out. I think I am going to mine PTS until that date and see what happens. Difficulty will likely be not worth it any longer, so I will probably switch coins.


same, if I get my gamer up and running I'll use my gtx770 for pts and my 550ti for max. Got 5 days until difficulty change and currently pts is more profitable.


----------



## drka0tic

WOW! Why is everyone jumping ship so soon? Just as we came across PTS, other opportunities are sure to pop up. We just need to invest time in doing the proper research.

Things are getting more interesting as the days go by. For example...Bitcoin ATMs!!!









http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/18/tech/innovation/bitcoin-atms/


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> im making 4 PTS a day
> that $75 or so per day
> 
> still profitable for me


What cards are you running?

I have four 280x's being delivered tomorrow. Some people are making me feel I may have been to late to the party.


----------



## kskwerl

When the difficulty goes up we should stick together in this thread and figure out what our next move will be, that way we could help each other with whatever coin we will mine next.

On a side note, whats up with the profitability calc in the OP , it's not working


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> What cards are you running?
> 
> I have four 280x's being delivered tomorrow. Some people are making me feel I may have been to late to the party.


2x 780
5x 270
1x 280x
4770k


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> What cards are you running?
> 
> I have four 280x's being delivered tomorrow. Some people are making me feel I may have been to late to the party.


mining isnt going to stop when PTS becomes unprofitable to mine. You just switch coins. I am not as invested into this as you are, but I am not going to sell the 270Xs I just bought when I cant mine PTS anymore.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> When the difficulty goes up we should stick together in this thread and figure out what our next move will be, that way we could help each other with whatever coin we will mine next.
> 
> On a side note, whats up with the profitability calc in the OP , it's not working


Cool idea!


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 2x 780
> 5x 270
> 1x 280x
> 4770k


Ok thanks, thats very encouraging.









I estimated you cards alone are running about 14.4k cpm? Is that about right? Are you running all of them 24/7?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Cool idea!


Should just stay in this thread and modify the OP


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Ok thanks, thats very encouraging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I estimated you cards alone are running about 14.4k cpm? Is that about right? Are you running all of them 24/7?


16k CPM

the AMD cards are running 24/7 while my main rig 15-18 hours


----------



## Shogon

Hope I don't make anyone worried with what I said regarding me pulling out







it's just if I payed 1/2 in electricity in what I pay now, and had another room where I can throw 3 loud as GPUs I'd stay in the game. I just can't take waking up and it's 87F in my room with the window wide open and same with my door, when it's 64F outside lol.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Hope I don't make anyone worried with what I said regarding me pulling out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's just if I payed 1/2 in electricity in what I pay now, and had another room where I can throw 3 loud as GPUs I'd stay in the game. I just can't take waking up and it's 87F in my room with the window wide open and same with my door, when it's 64F outside lol.


it was just below 30 in NYC.....


----------



## Outcasst

I've just discovered localbitcoins.com... well that removes my problems selling BTC for money.


----------



## Sozin

What do you think could sell these two 280X for? I'd like to keep all options open...


----------



## Outcasst

In other news, just tried these 334.95 drivers and my performance has gone up by about 40-50 c/m. Link here


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> it was just below 30 in NYC.....


It's been warm here considering it's February, only rained about 6 times. Going to be a bad drought this year









Oh, coinbase did me good! I used them and it says on Monday I'll have the $ in my bank account. So when Monday comes I'll chime in and let everyone know how thing's went.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> What do you think could sell these two 280X for? I'd like to keep all options open...


65 dollars each. I will even buy them from you. Win for all!


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> 65 dollars each. I will even buy them from you. Win for all!


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*


$65.50 ??


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> $65.50 ??


----------



## Exidous

Freaking avast is still pissy about ypools site. Something about a virus in the poll.


----------



## Donkey1514

I'm looking to trade or sell these for some 280x or higher cards if anyone is interested in either buying or trading..... Need MOAR CPM/PTS!!!!!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1468354/fs-ft-evga-780-ti-classifieds#post_21818699


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exidous*
> 
> Freaking avast is still pissy about ypools site. Something about a virus in the poll.


do you have avast? Uninstall that. I work for a company that farms out their tech support, worst job I've ever had


----------



## antonio8

I understand the conversion when it happens but my question is what after the conversion.

Say we are still mining and getting the BTS/PTS. Are the new ones converted to Bitshares or the conversion only happens the one time and we never get any more BitShares for mining after the conversion date?

I really hope that made sense.


----------



## Exidous

Any free suggestion for another antivirus?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exidous*
> 
> Any free suggestion for another antivirus?


AVG 2014 Free, do the custom installation and uncheck everything. All you want is the antivirus. You might need to call them to have them uninstall it, we have to use a tool to uninstall it


----------



## kzim9

So everyone bailing on PTS?

I think I'm gonna stick to it for awhile more......


----------



## ivanlabrie

Mining PTS here...price is going up, just hold them and rejoice by then.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mining PTS here...price is going up, just hold them and rejoice by then.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exidous*
> 
> Freaking avast is still pissy about ypools site. Something about a virus in the poll.


If only BTC wasn't dropping...


----------



## batman900

Got my Alienware lappy mining now, the pathetic 1GB GTX in there only pulls 250 but the nice 4700 i7 gets 500. That plus my 290x and 4770k pull a total of ~4600 not OC'd using about 500W. Not sure if the lappy is worth the extra 100w or not. It has an annoying fan to...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> So everyone bailing on PTS?
> 
> I think I'm gonna stick to it for awhile more......


I cashed out mine yesterday morning. I'll keep mining for PTS coins though until the consensus here (by the smarties) is to move elsewhere.

but that might not be for a few weeks.

People gotta get used to seeing the value go up and down daily. There's nothing THAT easy in life.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> If only BTC wasn't dropping...


not a bad thing for us IMO

if you trade your PTS for BTC now you get more BTC
when the price rebounds from gox failure youre going to be make hefty profit


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> not a bad thing for us IMO
> 
> if you trade your PTS for BTC now you get more BTC
> when the price rebounds from gox failure youre going to be make hefty profit


Duh,







, how could I forget that.


----------



## BulletSponge

Still mining here as well, the amount of PTS I earn per block has gone way down but it seems that with the huge number of people mining them on Ypool blocks are being finished faster so my daily yield is now too far off what it was before. Plus, UPS just dropped off a shiny new 280X so I am in mining for the long haul now (whatever crypto is most profitable of course). Now if the damn mailman would hurry up and get my resistors here I could make my dummy plug and get this baby mining.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Still mining here as well, the amount of PTS I earn per block has gone way down but it seems that with the huge number of people mining them on Ypool blocks are being finished faster so my daily yield is now too far off what it was before. Plus, UPS just dropped off a shiny new 280X so I am in mining for the long haul now (whatever crypto is most profitable of course). Now if the damn mailman would hurry up and get my resistors here I could make my dummy plug and get this baby mining.


im not using dummy plugs in mine

everything works without


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> im not using dummy plugs in mine
> 
> everything works without


Well, I'll give it a shot right now then.


----------



## Hukkel

You don't need dummy plugs on 280x cards.

I don't understand why everyone is bailing.

If you have the hardware just get everything out the pts while you can. Price has doubled in a few days. If you make one a day you get 0,03 btc every day. That is not bad.

I am doing around 10k cpm so around 2 pts per day. Which is euros right now it like 25 euros a day. I am not complaining. Defenitely not.


----------



## Caldeio

Ok added a real bank account, first merit. Even instant verify came up and that didn't with my debit cards. Declined that and went old fashioned way. Hopefully it'll come tomorrow and I can get my money!

You guys like BTC prices? I don't lol But I love PTS prices! I'll have 2.5 coins before the difficulty goes up.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> You don't need dummy plugs on 280x cards.
> 
> I don't understand why everyone is bailing.
> 
> If you have the hardware just get everything out the pts while you can. Price has doubled in a few days. If you make one a day you get 0,03 btc every day. That is not bad.
> 
> I am doing around 10k cpm so around 2 pts per day. Which is euros right now it like 25 euros a day. I am not complaining. Defenitely not.


You sure do you doing just 2PTS with 10K cpm? You mine 24/7?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> You sure do you doing just 2PTS with 10K cpm? You mine 24/7?


http://mrx.im/pts.php?cpm=10000


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> You sure do you doing just 2PTS with 10K cpm? You mine 24/7?


I get 1.7 at 6800 CPM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I don't understand why everyone is bailing.
> 
> If you have the hardware just get everything out the pts while you can. Price has doubled in a few days. If you make one a day you get 0,03 btc every day. That is not bad.
> 
> I am doing around 10k cpm so around 2 pts per day. Which is euros right now it like 25 euros a day. I am not complaining. Defenitely not.


I think people are concerned that the value is going to drop after the BTS-X release, or that the difficulty is going to keep jumping to the point where you don't mine enough to sustain as much a profit.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exidous*
> 
> Freaking avast is still pissy about ypools site. Something about a virus in the poll.


Avast has been getting on my nerves lately, that and the spam popups, too bad it's the best free AV.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Avast has been getting on my nerves lately, that and the spam popups, too bad it's the best free AV.


Sadly all the pool specific cpu miners flag as viruses due to the amount of malware infected with them.

Avast's managed software is certainly the best enterprise av...never used their personal one.


----------



## Inferno_CSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazzardous77jo*
> 
> guys any advice?? should i make the sell? it is amount of 4 btc so not sure if i should wait for better price or make the sell now with BTC2Money.net and their bonus code of 5% while it is still valid??


I cannot give you advice, but i can tell you that i sold all my btc, and get my money already.

So good luck with your decision.


----------



## BulletSponge

Nice, 3200 cpm on the 280X and 1300 on the 670. Can't OC the 280X yet though. I'll figure it out somehow.

Edit-after rebooting, the 280X is still going strong but when I launch the Nvidia miner I am getting 0 cpm now. Any ideas?


----------



## Inferno_CSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazzardous77jo*
> 
> Well lets do it! 5% bonus is not a little so i am gonna use it! starting the transaction now with total $2480 !!


Nice, inform us for how much time you will receive the money


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> http://mrx.im/pts.php?cpm=10000


I think there's a difference between 2 PTS and 2.5 PTS, considering that now we gotta count each and every point value....


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> So everyone bailing on PTS?
> 
> I think I'm gonna stick to it for awhile more......


Not bailing yet, at 18K CPM its still profitable for me and I tried to do the math and it will still be profitable with the difficulty increase in 4 days


----------



## Alatar

My PtsGPUz0.3c_fee3 miners suddenly stopped working.

I had plenty of them setup and now none of them does anything. Everything gets 0cpm. Different arcuda miner versions work just fine though. However they give me less cpm.


----------



## 316320

Anyone running 7970s? Whats your cpm?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Anyone running 7970s? Whats your cpm?


Should be pretty much the same as a 280X, which is about 3400.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> My PtsGPUz0.3c_fee3 miners suddenly stopped working.
> 
> I had plenty of them setup and now none of them does anything. Everything gets 0cpm. Different arcuda miner versions work just fine though. However they give me less cpm.


arcuda definitely gives me more cpm.


----------



## kzim9

How much is the increase?

I'm hopefully bring my new miner on tonight for another 8600 cpm....


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> My PtsGPUz0.3c_fee3 miners suddenly stopped working.
> 
> I had plenty of them setup and now none of them does anything. Everything gets 0cpm. Different arcuda miner versions work just fine though. However they give me less cpm.


So that's why one my miners is down. Rushing home now to see what happened. Arcuda gave me lower cpm on my 680. But anything is better than 0 :-/


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> My PtsGPUz0.3c_fee3 miners suddenly stopped working.
> 
> I had plenty of them setup and now none of them does anything. Everything gets 0cpm. Different arcuda miner versions work just fine though. However they give me less cpm.


All my Pts miner are still running? wierd....


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> My PtsGPUz0.3c_fee3 miners suddenly stopped working.
> 
> I had plenty of them setup and now none of them does anything. Everything gets 0cpm. Different arcuda miner versions work just fine though. However they give me less cpm.


Try them one more time, I had the same problem a few minutes ago but the miner is now working again.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> My PtsGPUz0.3c_fee3 miners suddenly stopped working.
> 
> I had plenty of them setup and now none of them does anything. Everything gets 0cpm. Different arcuda miner versions work just fine though. However they give me less cpm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> arcuda definitely gives me more cpm.


Getting more cpm with these, but they are for beeeeer:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3kfltieq4e7t2cy/cudaptswin-0.2-SM35.7z

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qd43k4l5el9g2aj/clpts-v0.1.4_win_x86-64.zip

Seems like the devs focused on improving the beeeeer miners further somehow...join me at beeeeer, it's better for the health of the network and with higher cpm and lower fees you'll make more money in the long run.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Anyone running 7970s? Whats your cpm?


I'm running two and getting 6920 CPM so 3460 CPM per GPU


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> My PtsGPUz0.3c_fee3 miners enly stopped working.
> 
> I had plenty of them setup and now none of them does anything. Everything gets 0cpm. Different arcuda miner versions work just fine though. However they give me less cpm.


Edit: Wrong miner on my part


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazzardous77jo*
> 
> got the money just 1 minute ago mate!


That is a nice payout.


----------



## kzim9

Will BTC2money.net send to a Canadian paypal address? I am thinking it will because its all the same paypal, but want to make sure.....


----------



## Alatar

Miners work again now... Dunno why they went down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Will BTC2money.net send to a Canadian paypal address? I am thinking it will because its all the same paypal, but want to make sure.....


Well it sends to EU paypal addresses just fine so I doubt it'd have any issue with canada


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> My PtsGPUz0.3c_fee3 miners suddenly stopped working.
> 
> I had plenty of them setup and now none of them does anything. Everything gets 0cpm. Different arcuda miner versions work just fine though. However they give me less cpm.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> arcuda definitely gives me more cpm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting more cpm with these, but they are for beeeeer:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3kfltieq4e7t2cy/cudaptswin-0.2-SM35.7z
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qd43k4l5el9g2aj/clpts-v0.1.4_win_x86-64.zip
> 
> Seems like the devs focused on improving the beeeeer miners further somehow...join me at beeeeer, it's better for the health of the network and with higher cpm and lower fees you'll make more money in the long run.
Click to expand...

Got some comparative numbers when you say "higher cpm"?

I don't even find links to the miners on their site, or pool address for that matter.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Edit: Wrong miner on my part


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Miners work again now... Dunno why they went down.
> Well it sends to EU paypal addresses just fine so I doubt it'd have any issue with canada


Match this:



Top: GTX 780 at 1293mhz core and 3663mhz mem. Skynet bios and auto fan, using the beeeeer miner I linked a few posts ago.
Bottom: 4 R7 240 2GB Sapphire cards at stock (for now, need dummy plugs to get ADL to work and oc them and get 1300cpm)

Total power draw: 304w plus cpu and whatnot.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Edit: Wrong miner on my part
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Miners work again now... Dunno why they went down.
> Well it sends to EU paypal addresses just fine so I doubt it'd have any issue with canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Match this:
> 
> 
> 
> Top: GTX 780 at 1293mhz core and 3663mhz mem. Skynet bios and auto fan, using the beeeeer miner I linked a few posts ago.
> Bottom: 4 R7 240 2GB Sapphire cards at stock (for now, need dummy plugs to get ADL to work and oc them and get 1300cpm)
> 
> Total power draw: 304w plus cpu and whatnot.
Click to expand...

Lol those 240's idk. You have to devote a whole system to them for 800cpm. Thats rough. Less money for one 270 and it smokes all 4 of them . Was that just an experiment or?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol those 240's idk. You have to devote a whole system to them for 800cpm. Thats rough. Less money for one 270 and it smokes all 4 of them . Was that just an experiment or?


I too am wondering about those 240s.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol those 240's idk. You have to devote a whole system to them for 800cpm. Thats rough. Less money for one 270 and it smokes all 4 of them . Was that just an experiment or?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I too am wondering about those 240s.


Each nets me 2.15kh/s mining yacoin...25w and no risers needed. Got them for free, they cost 85usd each.
I'm mining pts now, for the heck of it, it's my main rig. Got the 240's as payment for a job.

Big plus: they don't heat up my room nor make noise, the 780 alone heats it up noticeably if I mine scrypt. Mining pts or yac not so much, hence I gravitate to those.

If pts declines I'll go back to yacoin with my 14kh/s rig which you make fun of, 350w full load.
http://explorer.yacoin.org/static/calc.htm


----------



## lightsout

I didn't mean to make fun of them. Sweet if you got them for free.

What's that in yacoin $3 a day? Did I do the calc right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol those 240's idk. You have to devote a whole system to them for 800cpm. Thats rough. Less money for one 270 and it smokes all 4 of them . Was that just an experiment or?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I too am wondering about those 240s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each nets me 2.15kh/s mining yacoin...25w and no risers needed. Got them for free, they cost 85usd each.
> I'm mining pts now, for the heck of it, it's my main rig. Got the 240's as payment for a job.
> 
> Big plus: they don't heat up my room nor make noise, the 780 alone heats it up noticeably if I mine scrypt. Mining pts or yac not so much, hence I gravitate to those.
> 
> If pts declines I'll go back to yacoin with my 14kh/s rig which you make fun of, 350w full load.
> http://explorer.yacoin.org/static/calc.htm
Click to expand...


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I didn't mean to make fun of them. Sweet if you got them for free.
> 
> What's that in yacoin $3 a day? Did I do the calc right?


Why does that calculator say BTC/USD is only $95?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Why does that calculator say BTC/USD is only $95?


Because that is how much BTC costs on Mt. Gox since they have been having so many issues lately.


----------



## kzim9

Wow this sucks. Got the new miner together an running but what I thought was going to be easy to do has somehow stumped me ......

Asrock Pro BTC mobo with six 270's and I can't see a single gpu?

Flash BIOS, change PCI settings, nothing....


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I didn't mean to make fun of them. Sweet if you got them for free.
> 
> What's that in yacoin $3 a day? Did I do the calc right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Why does that calculator say BTC/USD is only $95?


Change the btc to market value, and put in his khash.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Change the btc to market value, and put in his khash.


If this is right, that's actually not bad.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Because that is how much BTC costs on Mt. Gox since they have been having so many issues lately.


They're causing all the problems in BTC value currently so I would think to stay away from them. But on the other hand it's BTC at $95 and they still claim they will reopen.

What to do...


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> They're causing all the problems in BTC value currently so I would think to stay away from them. But on the other hand it's BTC at $95 and they still claim they will reopen.
> 
> What to do...


I think if they reopen, BTC prices will surge past the 850 they where for the past few weeks. I wish I had the money to buy one btc from there. It's like the lottery lol


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> If this is right, that's actually not bad.


I noticed that as well. Im trying to see what it would be for a 280x.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I think if they reopen, BTC prices will surge past the 850 they where for the past few weeks. I wish I had the money to buy one btc from there. It's like the lottery lol


Yea, think I might actually buy one and cross my fingers.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yea, think I might actually buy one and cross my fingers.


Are they even allowing buys and withdraws right now?


----------



## lightsout

Why does their wiki show an r7 240 better than a 7970 or 7950? Do these newer cards do better at yacoin?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol those 240's idk. You have to devote a whole system to them for 800cpm. Thats rough. Less money for one 270 and it smokes all 4 of them . Was that just an experiment or?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I too am wondering about those 240s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each nets me 2.15kh/s mining yacoin...25w and no risers needed. Got them for free, they cost 85usd each.
> I'm mining pts now, for the heck of it, it's my main rig. Got the 240's as payment for a job.
> 
> Big plus: they don't heat up my room nor make noise, the 780 alone heats it up noticeably if I mine scrypt. Mining pts or yac not so much, hence I gravitate to those.
> 
> If pts declines I'll go back to yacoin with my 14kh/s rig which you make fun of, 350w full load.
> http://explorer.yacoin.org/static/calc.htm
Click to expand...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I didn't mean to make fun of them. Sweet if you got them for free.
> 
> What's that in yacoin $3 a day? Did I do the calc right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> If this is right, that's actually not bad.


16.39 USD / day on 350w








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Are they even allowing buys and withdraws right now?


I think they do...but it's a bit risky.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 16.39 USD / day on 350w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they do...but it's a bit risky.


Risky how...these prices do seem seriously too good to be true.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Are they even allowing buys and withdraws right now?


buys, no withdrawl that why prices are down.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Hey just want to make sure I'm using the right miner for my 780 and 670. Anything change? I'm still using whatever was in the OP a week ago


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> buys, no withdrawl that why prices are down.











Ha well I'm out, only been here for three months.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha well I'm out, only been here for three months.


wow thats a crazy signup lol I don't have an account.


----------



## Rage19420

I dont get it, what was the big attraction with Mtgox?


----------



## ghostrider85

guys, how do you exactly send BTC from bter.com to coinbase.com?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I dont get it, what was the big attraction with Mtgox?


bitcoins started in japan, and that's a japanese company. That's all I get from this.

546.9 for BTC


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> guys, how do you exactly send BTC from bter.com to coinbase.com?


Put your Coinbase address at the deposit form at Bter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> bitcoins started in japan, and that's a japanese company. That's all I get from this.
> 
> 546.9 for BTC


Yeah I wouldn't sell right now.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Put your Coinbase address at the deposit form at Bter.


where can i find my coinbase address?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> where can i find my coinbase address?


https://coinbase.com/account then go to the Bitcoin Address tab.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha well I'm out, only been here for three months.


Yea my drivers license was issued in 2009 and I had only moved out of my parents place two years prior to that. Therefore it has their address still listed on it even though I live in another city (same state though). They need a copy of the drivers license AND current bill to that address.

Think I might be out of luck on that front but I contacted them to see if anything can be done. If they want to turn customers away from their sinking business then by all means lol.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yea my drivers license was issued in 2009 and I had only moved out of my parents place two years prior to that. Therefore it has their address still listed on it even though I live in another city (same state though). They need a copy of the drivers license AND current bill to that address.
> 
> Think I might be out of luck on that front but I contacted them to see if anything can be done. If they want to turn customers away from their sinking business then by all means lol.


Yeah that's what I'm feeling too.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> https://coinbase.com/account then go to the Bitcoin Address tab.]


thanks man, i have another question, bter is asking me for a "fund password", where can i find this password?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> https://coinbase.com/account then go to the Bitcoin Address tab.]
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man, i have another question, bter is asking me for a "fund password", where can i find this password?
Click to expand...

You made it when you created the account.


----------



## WaXmAn

Just got these from a friend today...to bad they only have (712mb ram) Quardo FX 4000's







Or they be mining!!!

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/waxman/media/IMG_20140220_184816_zps9d291f21.jpg.html


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> thanks man, i have another question, bter is asking me for a "fund password", where can i find this password?


I don't know what it is, but I never need it. I never set it up...so I never need it


----------



## wholeeo

The fund password is an extra layer of security. If someone manages to get into your account they won't be able to do anything with your funds without that password as well.


----------



## naved777

What is the current value if 1 PTS ?
And where can I get the updates ?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> What is the current value if 1 PTS ?
> And where can I get the updates ?


https://coinplorer.com/

scroll down to protoshare


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> https://coinplorer.com/
> 
> scroll down to protoshare


Interesting. I always just used Bter since you can't do PTS -> USD.

Also what the heck is a BitBar and why is it worth $48?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Interesting. I always just used Bter since you can't do PTS -> USD.
> 
> Also what the heck is a BitBar and why is it worth $48?


I don't know but the value of one alone doesn't mean much if it takes like 4 days to earn one lol


----------



## ghostrider85

so, how long will it take to transfer BTC from bter to coinbase?


----------



## lightsout

About thirty minutes tops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> so, how long will it take to transfer BTC from bter to coinbase?


----------



## Crizume

Is it my miners or has ypool been going offline intermittently for the past hour or so. Seems like the website is doing the same. Just wanna double check b/c I just installed powered risers and want to rule that out as the problem


----------



## 316320

Need some opinions

Option 1:

sell my 6 gigabyte 270s and buy 3 280xs

or

Option 2:

mine with my 7990 and 3 other 270s until I save to buy another mother board, cpu, ram which is 175$ and run 3 270s of that.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Is it my miners or has ypool been going offline intermittently for the past hour or so. Seems like the website is doing the same. Just wanna double check b/c I just installed powered risers and want to rule that out as the problem


yup happening to me right now.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Anybody doing the buy low/sell high thing?


----------



## theilya

anyone tried minign with 750ti


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> anyone tried minign with 750ti


you just read that article?


----------



## theilya

yeah


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> yeah


haven't used one yet, but Id imagine it is a nice little card only thing you will need a farm to do any real damage.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Need some opinions
> 
> Option 1:
> 
> sell my 6 gigabyte 270s and buy 3 280xs
> 
> or
> 
> Option 2:
> 
> mine with my 7990 and 3 other 270s until I save to buy another mother board, cpu, ram which is 175$ and run 3 270s of that.


why waste soo much $$$$ on RAM. divide your ram amongst your systems.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> why waste soo much $$$$ on RAM. divide your ram amongst your systems.


I found a motherboard and ram combo for 106$ and cpu for 69$


----------



## lightsout

There's a thread about them in this forum section. Also someone posted in this thread I think he was getting 550 cpm at stock clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> anyone tried minign with 750ti


----------



## VSG

Wow now the AMD miner is not even working for me, it crashes when I open it. Anyone see anything wrong here:

clpts_x86-64.exe -u myusername.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0
pause


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Wow now the AMD miner is not even working for me, it crashes when I open it. Anyone see anything wrong here:
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u myusername.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0
> pause


no .exe


----------



## theilya

http://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/bitstamp/btcusd

is there a similar website for PTS?

automatic price update?


----------



## VSG

Didn't change anything, I am afraid.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Didn't change anything, I am afraid.


no pause


----------



## VSG

Still crashing, I will try a driver reinstall and see but this is weird.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> http://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/bitstamp/btcusd
> 
> is there a similar website for PTS?
> 
> automatic price update?


Oops umm here https://coinplorer.com/Charts/PTS/USD


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Wow now the AMD miner is not even working for me, it crashes when I open it. Anyone see anything wrong here:
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u myusername.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0
> pause


shouldn't you have a address for your pool/local machine?

-o ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> shouldn't you have a address for your pool/local machine?
> 
> -o ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087


new amd miner automatically directs it to ypool.


----------



## VSG

I am not sure, it worked so far without any problem. I downloaded the miner again and it is pretty much the same as the one that I have been using till now except that I put in my username. Can anyone using the AMD miner tell me how their bat file looks? If there is a different miner worth trying out (for AMD or Nvidia), I am all ears too. Thanks!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> new amd miner automatically directs it to ypool.


oh, that's neat!









does the miner have a readme explaining which arguments is handles automatically?


----------



## naved777

Will the unconfirmed PTS be gone if I stop the miner midway or will it resume from the point where it stopped ? when I start the miner next time


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Will the unconfirmed PTS be gone if I stop the miner midway or will it resume from the point where it stopped ? when I start the miner next time


They will be confirmed even if your not mining.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> oh, that's neat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does the miner have a readme explaining which arguments is handles automatically?


this is the read me

penCL PTS - fast GPU miner for Protoshares by NaN
==================================================

This is a protoshares pool miner that runs on AMD GPUs (3800 c/m with Radeon
R9 [email protected]). It connects only to the pool on ypool.net, which is at the
moment hardcoded. The xpt-protocol support is based on jh00's
[jhProtominer] (https://github.com/jh000/jhProtominer) and uses clintar's
[xptMiner v1.1] (https://github.com/clintar/xptMiner).

It is optimized to work on GCN devices. It should also work on Radeon HD 5000
and Radeon HD 6000 series GPUs but not very fast.

Notes:
- The miner supports multiple GPUs, but running one instance of the miner on
different cards (e.g. R270X together with R290X) sometimes does not work.
- At least 1.2 GB of free GPU memory on each card is needed
- The developer fees are 2.5%. If you like lower fees please consider using
v0.1.x of the miner, which has ~1.9% fees and connects to ptsmine.beeeeer.org
- low power usage compared to scrypt miners
- if the GPU has enough RAM you might try to run two threads on one card, which
is for some users faster

Usage:
- make sure that a non-outdated Catalyst version is installed and that OpenCL
is working
- unpack the archive into a folder
- start a command prompt (cmd) and switch to the directory of the miner.
- run the miner by executing the following command in the command prompt
clpts_x86-64 -u . -p -t [-a
e.g.
clpts_x86-64 -u workername.pts_1 -p workerpass -t 0,1
or
clpts_x86-64 -u workername.pts_1 -p workerpass -t 0 -a 1
can be 0, 1, 2 or 3. The default is 0.

TODO:
- support additional pools and join the codebranches of v0.1.x and v0.2
- 32bit Linux-binaries
- optimize for VLIW architectures
- increase speed
- is it necessary to run with <1 GB memory?
- is support of Nvidia-GPUs desired?

Depending on the feedback, the income of donations and fees I will support
more GPUs and will further optimize the miner.

Feedback:
[email protected]

Donations:
PTS: PajuVUWrcPn5ksCFfrBiWQXvpwtE29dcN2
BTC: 1AumJ5uzz1nuER7pBA6Bh4gNusaxhN85rc


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Match this:
> 
> 
> 
> Top: GTX 780 at 1293mhz core and 3663mhz mem. Skynet bios and auto fan, using the beeeeer miner I linked a few posts ago.
> Bottom: 4 R7 240 2GB Sapphire cards at stock (for now, need dummy plugs to get ADL to work and oc them and get 1300cpm)
> 
> Total power draw: 304w plus cpu and whatnot.


Thanks for the tip for beeeer/miner.

Definitely did better for the GTX570ti. Pic attached. It is the bottom left. Lost about 150 c/m on my 670 compared to pts 3 fee.

Just wanted to show what these new GTX 570ti are capable of and seeing the future looks bright. You can also see the minor overclock I did.


----------



## wholeeo

I wish all these workers would go away,


----------



## BulletSponge

What's the general consensus on best AMD driver for mining PTS currently? I am using Catalyst 13.12 for the moment.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> anyone tried minign with 750ti


I actually just posted a few above.

Was getting 550 stock.

Using the link from Ivan to beeeeer and overclocking I got about 730 c/m but switched back yo ypool because my other miner lost about 150 c/m.

Now back on ypool with same overclock I have about 613 c/m. Still not done playing with it yet though.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I actually just posted a few above.
> 
> Was getting 550 stock.
> 
> Using the link from Ivan to beeeeer and overclocking I got about 730 c/m but switched back yo ypool because my other miner lost about 150 c/m.
> 
> Now back on ypool with same overclock I have about 613 c/m. Still not done playing with it yet though.


that not a bad I think

how hot does it get?

I'm thinking of just sticking it into my main rig since it doesnt require PCI E power I believe...

I just dont want my 2x 780s getting any hotter


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> that not a bad I think
> 
> how hot does it get?
> 
> I'm thinking of just sticking it into my main rig since it doesnt require PCI E power I believe...
> 
> I just dont want my 2x 780s getting any hotter


It barely breaks 50C if you get the custom version. The difference is hardly 10 bucks, but it may need an extra 6-pin connector.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> that not a bad I think
> 
> how hot does it get?
> 
> I'm thinking of just sticking it into my main rig since it doesnt require PCI E power I believe...
> 
> I just dont want my 2x 780s getting any hotter


Like Ali said, it didn't get above 50 degrees. Ihad the fan at 70% but could easily lower it and be fine. It wasn't too loud though.

I have the non 6 pin connector but would like to see what the 6 pin powered edition can do.

These little cards might have a future for something.

I did get 2.9-3.03 kh/s mining YaCoin also and it wasn't overclocked. I am going to switch it over to that was I am done with the BTS/PTS. I keep seeing talk about that coin and with the one GTX570ti doing that much kh/s I believe is actually ok.


----------



## ozzy1925

i wanted to send my first 1pts from my protoshare wallet to bter.com and it says i have to pay 0.01 fee.Is that normal?Also what would happen if i set ypool to send pts directly to bter.com?


----------



## naws45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i wanted to send my first 1pts from my protoshare wallet to bter.com and it says i have to pay 0.01 fee.Is that normal?Also what would happen if i set ypool to send pts directly to bter.com?


i have never sent from my pts wallet to bter but that charge seems to high to me. Ypool straight to bter is how i used to do it and there seems to be no charge for that process. I am currently saving to my wallet tho for the bit share exchange come the 28th of feb.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naws45*
> 
> i have never sent from my pts wallet to bter but that charge seems to high to me. Ypool straight to bter is how i used to do it and there seems to be no charge for that process. I am currently saving to my wallet tho for the bit share exchange come the 28th of feb.


i am not sure that 0.1 amount fee is taken from each 1 pts .Is there any place that i can read the wallet fees?


----------



## naved777

mining is going on BUT the unconfirmed balance is not increasing its going back and forth between 0.049 and 0.050



is this normal ?


----------



## steelblue

How are you guys getting 3400-3500 cpm per 280x? I get like 2700cpm max per card with 2 in my comp. My settings are win 8.1, cat 3.12, 1140, 1640 mem, and my .bat is clpts_x86-64.exe -u -p -a 1 -t 0,0,1,1,2


----------



## Aselert

Hi guys, I found this:

http://www.digibyte.co/

Who have an idea to mine it with GPU?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> mining is going on BUT the unconfirmed balance is not increasing its going back and forth between 0.049 and 0.050
> 
> 
> 
> is this normal ?


if the unconfirmed balance is staying roughly the same, and the confirmed balance is slowly increasing, then you're doing it right.


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> if the unconfirmed balance is staying roughly the same, and the confirmed balance is slowly increasing, then you're doing it right.


Perfect








dats what happening


----------



## srkpvn

Will PTS mining continue after Feb 28?


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelblue*
> 
> How are you guys getting 3400-3500 cpm per 280x? I get like 2700cpm max per card with 2 in my comp. My settings are win 8.1, cat 3.12, 1140, 1640 mem, and my .bat is clpts_x86-64.exe -u -p -a 1 -t 0,0,1,1,2


Im getting 3220 t0 3200 CPM


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Thanks for the tip for beeeer/miner.
> 
> Definitely did better for the GTX570ti. Pic attached. It is the bottom left. Lost about 150 c/m on my 670 compared to pts 3 fee.
> 
> Just wanted to show what these new GTX 570ti are capable of and seeing the future looks bright. You can also see the minor overclock I did.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I actually just posted a few above.
> 
> Was getting 550 stock.
> 
> Using the link from Ivan to beeeeer and overclocking I got about 730 c/m but switched back yo ypool because my other miner lost about 150 c/m.
> 
> Now back on ypool with same overclock I have about 613 c/m. Still not done playing with it yet though.


I'd suggest sticking to beeeeer if we don't want to see bitshares/pts fork (price will go to hell if it does).
No pool can have more than 50% of the total hash rate, it's dangerous to support that and ypool isn't doing anything to stop miners from joining them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Like Ali said, it didn't get above 50 degrees. Ihad the fan at 70% but could easily lower it and be fine. It wasn't too loud though.
> 
> I have the non 6 pin connector but would like to see what the 6 pin powered edition can do.
> 
> These little cards might have a future for something.
> 
> I did get 2.9-3.03 kh/s mining YaCoin also and it wasn't overclocked. I am going to switch it over to that was I am done with the BTS/PTS. I keep seeing talk about that coin and with the one GTX570ti doing that much kh/s I believe is actually ok.


I'd reccomend yac over any other coin for nvidia cards right now.


----------



## Aselert

Yes it's true with YPOOL. There is more than 100K workers right now, that's a lot!

But what is the risk to exceed 50% total hash rate barrier? I'm newbie, sorry...

Thanks


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

ypool is suckin balls atm consistent disconnects and loads of invalid shares all of a sudden


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd suggest sticking to beeeeer if we don't want to see bitshares/pts fork (price will go to hell if it does).
> No pool can have more than 50% of the total hash rate, it's dangerous to support that and ypool isn't doing anything to stop miners from joining them.


So you make more CPM and pay less in pool fees with beeeeer?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelblue*
> 
> How are you guys getting 3400-3500 cpm per 280x? I get like 2700cpm max per card with 2 in my comp. My settings are win 8.1, cat 3.12, 1140, 1640 mem, and my .bat is clpts_x86-64.exe -u -p -a 1 -t 0,0,1,1,2


Try:

clpts_x86-64.exe -u username.PTS_1 -p x -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1


----------



## fleetfeather

ivan, what are your Sh/h on beeer? pretty sure you recommended it to me at the very beginning, but I went with ypool after hearing that they weren't consistently paying out


----------



## Sozin

I almost want to switch to beeeeer after all these constant disconnects with ypool.


----------



## lacrossewacker

So is beeeeeeer just another pool like ypool?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I almost want to switch to beeeeer after all these constant disconnects with ypool.


I am looking into that as well but am a little frustrated by the lack of info for it. Or at least what I have been able to find.

I think I downloaded the miner but seems there are others, idk...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> So is beeeeeeer just another pool like ypool?


Yup, beeeeer is way less greedy and run by an upright guy called xolokram. His primecoin pool is superb and always was more profitable to me than the rest.
They have fewer miners but they would benefit if we could get a few of us to mine there.

Even if they get fewer blocks per day, you get a bigger cut of the cake for mining there and lower fees so either it evens out over the course of a few days or you get more.

These are the best miners for beeeeer:

Nvidia: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3kfltieq4e7t2cy/cudaptswin-0.2-SM35.7z
AMD: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d5qvec5kxlug1bm/orGYlB-PKP/clpts-v0.1.4_win_x86-64.zip

Stats: http://mypts.eu.org/


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yup, beeeeer is way less greedy and run by an upright guy called xolokram. His primecoin pool is superb and always was more profitable to me than the rest.
> They have fewer miners but they would benefit if we could get a few of us to mine there.
> 
> Even if they get fewer blocks per day, you get a bigger cut of the cake for mining there and lower fees so either it evens out over the course of a few days or you get more.
> 
> These are the best miners for beeeeer:
> 
> Nvidia: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3kfltieq4e7t2cy/cudaptswin-0.2-SM35.7z
> AMD: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d5qvec5kxlug1bm/orGYlB-PKP/clpts-v0.1.4_win_x86-64.zip
> 
> Stats: http://mypts.eu.org/


Mmm interesting. I have about 0.27 PTS at ypool, you think it's worth leaving those there and moving to beeeeer?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yup, beeeeer is way less greedy and run by an upright guy called xolokram. His primecoin pool is superb and always was more profitable to me than the rest.
> They have fewer miners but they would benefit if we could get a few of us to mine there.
> 
> Even if they get fewer blocks per day, you get a bigger cut of the cake for mining there and lower fees so either it evens out over the course of a few days or you get more.
> 
> These are the best miners for beeeeer:
> 
> Nvidia: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3kfltieq4e7t2cy/cudaptswin-0.2-SM35.7z
> AMD: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d5qvec5kxlug1bm/orGYlB-PKP/clpts-v0.1.4_win_x86-64.zip
> 
> Stats: http://mypts.eu.org/


Im expecting 4 280x's today. Will give it a go once i get them installed.


----------



## Sozin

Here's what I'm getting with the beeeeer miner:










How exactly do I read the stats page? What is the minimum PTS payout?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yup, beeeeer is way less greedy and run by an upright guy called xolokram. His primecoin pool is superb and always was more profitable to me than the rest.
> They have fewer miners but they would benefit if we could get a few of us to mine there.
> 
> Even if they get fewer blocks per day, you get a bigger cut of the cake for mining there and lower fees so either it evens out over the course of a few days or you get more.
> 
> These are the best miners for beeeeer:
> 
> Nvidia: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3kfltieq4e7t2cy/cudaptswin-0.2-SM35.7z
> AMD: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d5qvec5kxlug1bm/orGYlB-PKP/clpts-v0.1.4_win_x86-64.zip
> 
> Stats: http://mypts.eu.org/


do you get same CPM with those miners? or lower?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> do you get same CPM with those miners? or lower?


For me, as of this second, it's about 100 CPM lower than ypool, but it is steady increasing since I started it.

~6850 vs 6736.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> These are the best miners for beeeeer:
> 
> Nvidia: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3kfltieq4e7t2cy/cudaptswin-0.2-SM35.7z
> 
> Stats: http://mypts.eu.org/


For all nvidia GPUs? I thought I should stick to arcuda still on my 780 even for be^5r, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Ali Man

I tried beeeeer last night for a few minutes, but their pool keeps disconnecting (a lot more than ypool), and when that happens, the CPM isn't consistent e.g. my 780 give me 1800cpm there (same as ypool), so with a new block or disconnect, or even randomly, it would go down to 600 - 900 cpm. And after you're mining for a while, you really have no idea as it takes a few hrs to get updated.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> For all nvidia GPUs? I thought I should stick to arcuda still on my 780 even for be^5r, correct me if I'm wrong.


That CUDA miner only works on beeeeer.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> do you get same CPM with those miners? or lower?


I get higher cpm with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> For all nvidia GPUs? I thought I should stick to arcuda still on my 780 even for be^5r, correct me if I'm wrong.


My 780 does 2450-2390 vs 1950/2100 with arcuda. Lower fees too, dev takes 1.9% and splits 2/3 with the original cuda pts dev DGA, a nice guy indeed.


----------



## Sozin

According to his post, payout is currently 0.2 PTS? My CPM is about 50 less than with ypool right now.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> do you get same CPM with those miners? or lower?


Pretty much the same here on linux.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Pretty much the same here on linux.


I switched back to ypool and my CPM is higher than before...~6900.


----------



## kskwerl

ypool.net website down?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I switched back to ypool and my CPM is higher than before...~6900.


What was it on beer? I'm getting 13550 on my 290xs which is pretty much the same as ypool for me. My 270x's are also matching what I use to get on ypool.


----------



## srkpvn

2 hours mined im getting 3250 cpm but i got 0.01 PTS only any server down?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> ypool.net website down?


nvm its up

so anyway, can someone please explain the PTS to BTS conversion and the BTSX


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> What was it on beer? I'm getting 13550 on my 290xs which is pretty much the same as ypool for me. My 270x's are also matching what I use to get on ypool.


6820, ypool is currently 6880 and up.


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> 6820, ypool is currently 6880 and up.


How you getting so much... i got 3200 cpm only


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> How you getting so much... i got 3200 cpm only


I have two 280Xes, when I was running just one I was about 3400. Mine are clocked 1100/1500 if that makes any difference.


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I have two 280Xes, when I was running just one I was about 3400. Mine are clocked 1100/1500 if that makes any difference.


Ypool is down? im mining since two hours i got 0.01


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I have two 280Xes, when I was running just one I was about 3400. Mine are clocked 1100/1500 if that makes any difference.


You in Linux or windows?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> Ypool is down? im mining since two hours i got 0.01


My miners are up and I'm logged into the site, I'm seeing my balance and unconfirmed changes as it should.


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> My miners are up and I'm logged into the site, I'm seeing my balance and unconfirmed changes as it should.


whats the problem? can i use other pool with same miner?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> whats the problem? can i use other pool with same miner?


I dunno playboy. If you mean beeeeer, you'd need to use that specific miner.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d5qvec5kxlug1bm/FR3Y_78Eag


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I dunno playboy. If you mean beeeeer, you'd need to use that specific miner.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d5qvec5kxlug1bm/FR3Y_78Eag


Hahaha I'm not Playboy... How to register with beeer


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> Hahaha I'm not Playboy... How to register with beeer


You use your PTS wallet address in the config file for the miner.


----------



## lightsout

I just tried the beeer miner on one of my 270's , got basically the same cpm as ypool. Ypool has been good to me going to stick with them for now. Beeeer needs some sort of real website.


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> You use your PTS wallet address in the config file for the miner.


i hear in wallet for one transaction its will cost 0.10 PTS


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I just tried the beeer miner on one of my 270's , got basically the same cpm as ypool. Ypool has been good to me going to stick with them for now. Beeeer needs some sort of real website.


Yeah I'm sticking with ypool for now too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> i hear in wallet for one transaction its will cost 0.10 PTS


Or I mean, wherever you are sending the PTS you mine.


----------



## ozzy1925

guys,i am only getting around 3250 cpm with my r290 with this
clpts_x86-64.exe -u username.PTS_1 -p x -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1

when i check gpuz it says gpu load %3


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I just tried the beeer miner on one of my 270's , got basically the same cpm as ypool. Ypool has been good to me going to stick with them for now. Beeeer needs some sort of real website.


I prefer the underdog, ypool has more than 50% of the total PTS network, so they could theoretically kill the coin and run with everyone's funds.
Rendering mining pts useless...
Also, beeeer's site is cool, you just don't get it xD
It's hi definition, needs 3d glasses to be properly appreciated lol (the pool admin is pretty funny, he sort of made it on purpose)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> guys,i am only getting around 3250 cpm with my r290 with this
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u username.PTS_1 -p x -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1
> 
> when i check gpuz it says gpu load %3


try -a 0 or -a 2 instead.


----------



## VSG

Hmmm.. My CPM is the same but my share value has gone down to about half of what it was yesterday on ypool. This is on my Nvidia cards, my AMD miner is still not working for me.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I prefer the underdog, ypool has more than 50% of the total PTS network, so they could theoretically kill the coin and run with everyone's funds.
> Rendering mining pts useless...
> Also, beeeer's site is cool, you just don't get it xD
> It's hi definition, needs 3d glasses to be properly appreciated lol (the pool admin is pretty funny, he sort of made it on purpose)
> try -a 0 or -a 2 instead.


Did they fix their server issues though, or are they still losing people's shares?


----------



## Rage19420

Feeling excited!


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I just tried the beeer miner on one of my 270's , got basically the same cpm as ypool. Ypool has been good to me going to stick with them for now. Beeeer needs some sort of real website.


I agree


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I prefer the underdog, ypool has more than 50% of the total PTS network, so they could theoretically kill the coin and run with everyone's funds.
> Rendering mining pts useless...
> Also, beeeer's site is cool, you just don't get it xD
> It's hi definition, needs 3d glasses to be properly appreciated lol (the pool admin is pretty funny, he sort of made it on purpose)
> try -a 0 or -a 2 instead.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Did they fix their server issues though, or are they still losing people's shares?


i dont know whats wrong but i am getting 2500 cpm now


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Feeling excited!


Did those come with a BF4 code?


----------



## Rage19420

Yes it did. Why you want?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Yes it did. Why you want?


Well I mean if you have extra.....................................


----------



## Outlawed

Well I guess I'll be switching over to be^5r as soon as I get a full PTS finished in ypool. Seems like income is the same if not better and it will support the longevity of PTS/BTS at the same time.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Well I guess I'll be switching over to be^5r as soon as I get a full PTS finished in ypool. Seems like income is the same if not better and it will support the longevity of PTS/BTS at the same time.


I'm curious about switching to beer as well, how do I set it up though? The website confuses the piss out of me


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Well I guess I'll be switching over to be^5r as soon as I get a full PTS finished in ypool. Seems like income is the same if not better and it will support the longevity of PTS/BTS at the same time.


It was a simple choice for me after calculating what I'm giving up in fees to ypool. (Nearly all of a single 270's CPM were going to fees.)


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Well I mean if you have extra.....................................


This!


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I'm curious about switching to beer as well, how do I set it up though? The website confuses the piss out of me


I don't think the website is actually used for anything. You need to enter your PTS address in the config file for the beer miner.

From the Read Me:

Code:



Code:


Usage:
- unpack the archive into a folder
- start a command prompt (cmd) and switch to the directory of the miner.
- run the miner by executing the following command in the command prompt
    clpts_x86-64 <PTS-payout-address> -t <GPU DeviceID list> [-a <algorithm>]
  e.g.
    clpts_x86-64 PtLx9kDLTXtR1ae3u7naXLPeGjjHZ1PGoR -t 0,1
  or
    clpts_x86-64 PtLx9kDLTXtR1ae3u7naXLPeGjjHZ1PGoR -t 0 -a 1
  <algorithm> can be 0, 1, 2 or 3. The default is 0.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I don't think the website is actually used for anything. You need to enter your PTS address in the config file for the beer miner.


You can use it to check your productivity via the deposit address you use.

beeeeer.org/user/"wallet-deposit-address"


----------



## joarangoe

Hey guys.

Is 1 share in ypool = 1 share in beeeeer? Cause even as my cpm is lower on beeeeer (1900 vs 2300), I have the impression that there are more shares coming in that on ypool. Or is CPM all that matters?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> You can use it to check your productivity via the deposit address you use.
> 
> beeeeer.org/user/"wallet-deposit-address"


Uh, well there you go. I wonder what all info they give you.

I should get my next PTS around 10PM, I'll try out beer after that I guess. If it's for the good of the currency...


----------



## ozzy1925

guys can you give me a setting for my new r290 i am getting around 2500 cpm .Is there something wrong with my card?


----------



## Caldeio

No verify today, 1 business day down.


----------



## Outlawed

I'm seeing a crap ton of invalid/outdated shares today on all three of my miners for ypool.

I guess they are trying to prolong me leaving them for be^5r lol.


----------



## Rage19420

Is ypool down????


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I'm seeing a crap ton of invalid/outdated shares today on all three of my miners for ypool.
> 
> I guess they are trying to prolong me leaving them for be^5r lol.


Speak of the devil:


----------



## kskwerl

i get this error when trying to run the beer miner

./clpts: error while loading shared libraries: libboost_system.so.1.55.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
[email protected]:~/Documents/beer$


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> i get this error when trying to run the beer miner
> 
> ./clpts: error while loading shared libraries: libboost_system.so.1.55.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> [email protected]:~/Documents/beer$


But the file libboost_system.so.1.55.0 is in the folder


----------



## Rage19420

Well i have 2 of the 280x's up. Other two pending.

Is this good? Im on beer. and set as: *-t 0,1*


----------



## dolcolax

moved one of my 7950's to beer, working properly i think, same cpm with ypool. I cant get my nvidia card to run with the nvidia miner, the miner just keeps crashing. Anyway, how do you set payout to beeeer?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Well i have 2 of the 280x's up. Other two pending.
> 
> Is this good? Im on beer. and set as: *-t 0,1*


You should be getting more than that, I was in the 6800s with mine. Try:

-t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1


----------



## Outlawed

FYI for anyone waiting to switch over to be^5r from ypool when they get 1 PTS between confirmed and unconfirmed.

I just found out that your shares are actually good for 20 blocks AFTER you stop mining. 20 blocks are usually found in a little over an hour on ypool. So what this means is that you can stop mining at about an hour out from hitting 1 PTS and you should still get your full PTS.

This will also stop you from waisting an hour on a percent of a PTS that you will never get (if you don't continue mining on ypool).


----------



## Rage19420

I think that did the trick.

No?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Well I guess I'll be switching over to be^5r as soon as I get a full PTS finished in ypool. Seems like income is the same if not better and it will support the longevity of PTS/BTS at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a simple choice for me after calculating what I'm giving up in fees to ypool. (Nearly all of a single 270's CPM were going to fees.)
Click to expand...

Wait what? How much are the dang fees? Thats crazy. I guess I should look into it more. Going to put a couple 270's on beer and see how it goes.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wait what? How much are the dang fees? Thats crazy. I guess I should look into it more. Going to put a couple 270's on beer and see how it goes.


ypool charges 5% and then the miner usually has a dev fee too. I know arcuda is 3% here so that's 8% on my two 780s.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> FYI for anyone waiting to switch over to be^5r from ypool when they get 1 PTS between confirmed and unconfirmed.
> 
> I just found out that your shares are actually good for 20 blocks AFTER you stop mining. 20 blocks are usually found in a little over an hour on ypool. So what this means is that you can stop mining at about an hour out from hitting 1 PTS and you should still get your full PTS.
> 
> This will also stop you from waisting an hour on a percent of a PTS that you will never get (if you don't continue mining on ypool).


So, say right now I have .20 unconfirmed. Could I stop ypool when I have a .80 balance, once that confirms at 1 PTS have it deposited, and start the beer miner?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I think that did the trick.
> 
> No?


Mmmm, I just started up that miner and was getting around 4800...so I'm not sure maybe someone smarter than me can chime in here.


----------



## Rage19420

4800cpm on one card or two?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> 4800cpm on one card or two?


Two. Was 6800 a few hours ago. And now ypool won't connect.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> you'd probably use CudaMiner for scrypt-jane rather than ArCudaMiner. This is the bat I use for pure scrypt:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o [local address or pool address] -O [username]:[password] --algo=scrypt -d 0 -i 0 -b 4096 -l T26x24 -m 1 -L 1 -C 0 -H 1 -s 10
> pause
> 
> the only change needed for scrypt-jane is:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o [local address or pool address] -O [username]:[password] --algo=scrypt-jane -d 0 -i 0 -b 4096 -l T26x24 -m 1 -L 1 -C 0 -H 1 -s 10
> pause
> 
> keep in mind you might need to look at some of those flags at then end to ensure they apply to your card (the above works well for a 780 or 780 Ti). The README in the Cudaminer zip explains what each flag does very clearly.


What the best site to mine YAC?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> So, say right now I have .20 unconfirmed. Could I stop ypool when I have a .80 balance, once that confirms at 1 PTS have it deposited, and start the beer miner?


Well you need to think about unconfirmed and confirmed. When the total of those two balances is about an hour out from being 1 PTS it should be safe to pull the plug.

You wont see the upcoming 20 blocks worth of your shares in either your confirmed or unconfirmed because simply put, they haven't been mined yet.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> 4800cpm on one card or two?


Here is my screenshot from earlier using that miner:


----------



## VSG

I want to try out Beeeeer but that Nvidia miner has no readme instructions so I have no idea how to set it up. Anyone have the time and patience to help?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I want to try out Beeeeer but that Nvidia miner has no readme instructions so I have no idea how to set it up. Anyone have the time and patience to help?


Here's mine:

CPTSM.exe Po8wq4cZ4ecVHDygDzM27Wcf6zmTGU9u7B 1 avx

The exe file, the payout address, which GPU you wanna mine and the instruction set, you're good to go. Forgot to mention that this should be a bat file.


----------



## VSG

So for 2 GPUs will it be 0,1 or 2? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So for 2 GPUs will it be 0,1 or 2? Thanks a lot!


For two GPU's, you'll have to run multiple instances with two bat files, referring to the GPU no.

I haven't tried it the other way though as it wasn't mentioned by the dev.


----------



## lightsout

Anyone noticing rejects with Beeer? Just looked at my miners and both popped up a couple.

Also noticing a little less cpm. May need to reboot though for some reason the pts miners are weird and need a pc reboot if anything is messed with, like core clocks. At least for me they do.


----------



## VSG

Ok so two versions, one with "1 avx" and another with "2 avx"?

Edit: 0 and 1 instead, and they seem to be working. I need to verify through that stats link earlier mentioned in here but thanks a lot. +1


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone noticing rejects with Beeer? Just looked at my miners and both popped up a couple.
> 
> Also noticing a little less cpm. May need to reboot though for some reason the pts miners are weird and need a pc reboot if anything is messed with, like core clocks. At least for me they do.


Funny how no one read my posts









I mentioned these two facts a few pages back, last night. Ypool may charge more fees, but in the end, they don't have screw ups like beer does, and compensating with the lower fees, if you think about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ok so two versions, one with "1 avx" and another with "2 avx"?
> 
> Edit: 0 and 1 instead, and they seem to be working. I need to verify through that stats link earlier mentioned in here but thanks a lot. +1


Yep, but it starts from 0 and then 1, etc.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> i get this error when trying to run the beer miner
> 
> ./clpts: error while loading shared libraries: libboost_system.so.1.55.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> [email protected]:~/Documents/beer$


Type "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH." without the quotation marks and hit enter before running the miner.


----------



## VSG

Ya got them working as you suggested but that stats link isn't showing anything for me yet, does it take a while? My CPMs and power consumption seem the same so far.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone noticing rejects with Beeer? Just looked at my miners and both popped up a couple.
> 
> Also noticing a little less cpm. May need to reboot though for some reason the pts miners are weird and need a pc reboot if anything is messed with, like core clocks. At least for me they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how no one read my posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned these two facts a few pages back, last night. Ypool may charge more fees, but in the end, they don't have screw ups like beer does, and compensating with the lower fees, if you think about it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ok so two versions, one with "1 avx" and another with "2 avx"?
> 
> Edit: 0 and 1 instead, and they seem to be working. I need to verify through that stats link earlier mentioned in here but thanks a lot. +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, but it starts from 0 and then 1, etc.
Click to expand...

I read your post. There are more users and opinions on this forum than yourself though sorry. Just saying that beeeer "screws up" doesn't help me much. I did see some people complaining in their thread though on another site. Not sure if some rejects here and there are better or worse than the fee at ypool.
Ypool 7.5% (pool + miner)
Beeeeer 4.4% (pool + miner)


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Type "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH." without the quotation marks and hit enter before running the miner.


Thank you that worked, is there a way I don't have to type that everytime?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Thank you that worked, is there a way I don't have to type that everytime?


ok there ya go


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Why doesn't PTS miner pickup my new R9-290x? It mines off my 760 (which is connected to a dummy display) but not my 290x. How do I fix this? Thanks


----------



## kskwerl

trying to figure out the stats using beer pool

wth does this even mean

[EU=17109 US=13879 AP=1888 @ #414218]


----------



## lightsout

No one mining PTS on 1gh? I was very happy with that pool mining max. Going to give their miner a go and see what it can do.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Thank you that worked, is there a way I don't have to type that everytime?


You'd be better off asking a linux guru on here. Off the top of my head the easiest way is making a bash script.

Code:



Code:


#! /bin/bash
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH.
./clpts paytoaddress flags etc etc etc


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> You'd be better off asking a linux guru on here. Off the top of my head the easiest way is making a bash script.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #! /bin/bash
> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH.
> ./clpts paytoaddress flags etc etc etc


Thank you


----------



## beaker7

new 290x's are currently reminding me of why i stopped buying AMD products and will not do so again.

Tempermental, hot, loud, crap drivers.

Trainwreck.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker7*
> 
> new 290x's are currently reminding me of why i stopped buying AMD products and will not do so again.
> 
> Tempermental, hot, loud, crap drivers.
> 
> Trainwreck.


that sucks! I'm mining 4 290x's and they aren't going above 62C


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No one mining PTS on 1gh? I was very happy with that pool mining max. Going to give their miner a go and see what it can do.


just tried it, don't like it.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I read your post. There are more users and opinions on this forum than yourself though sorry. Just saying that beeeer "screws up" doesn't help me much. I did see some people complaining in their thread though on another site. Not sure if some rejects here and there are better or worse than the fee at ypool.
> Ypool 7.5% (pool + miner)
> Beeeeer 4.4% (pool + miner)


Listen man, I used beeeeer two weeks before this thread was even created. It used to be hell fast (CPM and share/min wise), but even then, the payout seemed very less. Now I used it again due to Ivan, but it just seemed worse than before.

Compare beer's ~ 2.5K workers with that of ypools 90K and seeing that beer from now only has started throwing invalid shares really does tell you something about a pool.

While I agree with Ivan that Ypool should have stopped registrations for not going overboard for the total load, but then again, it's still going good.

May be next time you wanna take what I say with a little more than just a grain of salt, just may be.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> that sucks! I'm mining 4 290x's and they aren't going above 62C


Watercooled? What's your setup?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No one mining PTS on 1gh? I was very happy with that pool mining max. Going to give their miner a go and see what it can do.
> 
> 
> 
> just tried it, don't like it.
Click to expand...

Yeah me too. CPM was crazy low. I'm running two cards on beer and two on ypool. Give beer a chance for a while.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah me too. CPM was crazy low. I'm running two cards on beer and two on ypool. Give beer a chance for a while.


yea like terrible low and a couple gpus were coil whining so i stopped that right quick


----------



## lightsout

Dude you seem to get an attitude quickly if someone doesn't take your side. Chill. I just wanted to get some other opinions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I read your post. There are more users and opinions on this forum than yourself though sorry. Just saying that beeeer "screws up" doesn't help me much. I did see some people complaining in their thread though on another site. Not sure if some rejects here and there are better or worse than the fee at ypool.
> Ypool 7.5% (pool + miner)
> Beeeeer 4.4% (pool + miner)
> 
> 
> 
> Listen man, I used beeeeer two weeks before this thread was even created. It used to be hell fast (CPM and share/min wise), but even then, the payout seemed very less. Now I used it again due to Ivan, but it just seemed worse than before.
> 
> Compare beer's ~ 2.5K workers with that of ypools 90K and seeing that beer from now only has started throwing invalid shares really does tell you something about a pool.
> 
> While I agree with Ivan that Ypool should have stopped registrations for not going overboard for the total load, but then again, it's still going good.
> 
> May be next time you wanna take what I say with a little more than just a grain of salt, just may be.
Click to expand...


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Watercooled? What's your setup?


No Sapphire Tri-X 290X OC, just sitting on a wood bench with fans at 90% and some yate loons sitting on top of them


----------



## kskwerl

I wish someone could tell me how to view these stats on beeeeerrr


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I want to try out Beeeeer but that Nvidia miner has no readme instructions so I have no idea how to set it up. Anyone have the time and patience to help?


cudaptswin wallet 0,1,2 (gpu device id) avx (cpu instruction set)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No one mining PTS on 1gh? I was very happy with that pool mining max. Going to give their miner a go and see what it can do.


1gh's miner is way slower...upcpu gave me good results despite their miner showing lower cpm.
It's a viable alternative to beeeeer and ypool as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I wish someone could tell me how to view these stats on beeeeerrr


http://mypts.eu.org/


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> cudaptswin wallet 0,1,2 (gpu device id) avx (cpu instruction set)
> 1gh's miner is way slower...upcpu gave me good results despite their miner showing lower cpm.
> It's a viable alternative to beeeeer and ypool as well.
> http://mypts.eu.org/


Thank you, so at work point does the beer pool transfer me my PTS? For example at ypool.net I have it set to pay out at 1 PTS


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Got my GTX 470 doing over 1000+ CPM...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I want to try out Beeeeer but that Nvidia miner has no readme instructions so I have no idea how to set it up. Anyone have the time and patience to help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cudaptswin wallet 0,1,2 (gpu device id) avx (cpu instruction set)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No one mining PTS on 1gh? I was very happy with that pool mining max. Going to give their miner a go and see what it can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1gh's miner is way slower...upcpu gave me good results despite their miner showing lower cpm.
> It's a viable alternative to beeeeer and ypool as well.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I wish someone could tell me how to view these stats on beeeeerrr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://mypts.eu.org/
Click to expand...

Thanks, seems like ypool is going well for me, beer seemed alright but both miners had like 9% reject rate. I don't see that value in the ypool miner so who knows.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Thank you, so at work point does the beer pool transfer me my PTS? For example at ypool.net I have it set to pay out at 1 PTS


The post on the BitShares forum says it's 0.2 PTS


----------



## VSG

Is there any way to change that set point? What if there is something like 0.19 PTS left over from when the change happens on Mar 1?


----------



## legoman786

Gonna sub. Will try going back to PTS.


----------



## Hukkel

Is ypool getting ddos again?

I am so tired of all the ypool mess. The website is down half of the time and the servers half of that.
Is someone really hating them or don't they know how to set up a pool properly?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Is there any way to change that set point? What if there is something like 0.19 PTS left over from when the change happens on Mar 1?


Nothing? You'll have 0.19 less BTSX?


----------



## VSG

I thought as much. I also think my yield on beeeer is quite lower than ypool.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I thought as much. I also think my yield on beeeer is quite lower than ypool.


I'm really conflicted about switching pools with all these posts.


----------



## VSG

Well it's just that the stats link has not given me any updates in a while and so far I have mined 0.06 PTS unconfirmed after over 3 hours. This contrasts to ypool where I had an average of about 1.1 to 1.2 PTS a day. I will run beeeer for a little longer and see if the stats update, else I am going back to ypool and sticking to it.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Is ypool getting ddos again?
> 
> I am so tired of all the ypool mess. The website is down half of the time and the servers half of that.
> Is someone really hating them or don't they know how to set up a pool properly?


This. Ypool sucks they seem to be having server problems all the damn time. But beer sucks even more; regardless of cpm rate I only seem to ever get about half the pts I should be getting. Does anyone know of a pool that actually works?


----------



## Rage19420

Ok heres the latest with three 280x's up and running on ypool


----------



## Sozin

I'm thinking that looks pretty good.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Getting a XFX R9 290 tonight







Unfortunately it's $500 and is 54 miles away.

/dedication


----------



## Rage19420

How accurate is afterburner?

Temps are 97c, 67c, 67c


----------



## Sozin

I usually use Afterburner or HWMonitor.


----------



## omari79

guys is there a command line for the PTS miner which will decrease it's GPU load?

i want to keep the miner working 24/7 while being able to do light things like web-browsing

right now..my command line for the PTS miner is this and it near freezes my Sig rig









*PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o
mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u username.PTS_1 -p x
pause*


----------



## kskwerl

Using http://mypts.eu.org/ how do you see your confirmed points???


----------



## Rage19420

HW monitor is showing 94c on one card. Is that too high?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> HW monitor is showing 94c on one card. Is that too high?


That would be too high for me.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> guys is there a command line for the PTS miner which will decrease it's GPU load?
> 
> i want to keep the miner working 24/7 while being able to do light things like web-browsing
> 
> right now..my command line for the PTS miner is this and it near freezes my Sig rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o
> mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u username.PTS_1 -p x
> pause*


No you can't. Do you have an integrated VGA output on your mobo? You can try using that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> HW monitor is showing 94c on one card. Is that too high?


on a 280x? Yes. If it's the top 280x then clearly you need to add a box fan to the side of your case. If not, you probably need to take that particular card out, take off the shroud/heat sink and apply some thermal paste to the GPU.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Is ypool getting ddos again?
> 
> I am so tired of all the ypool mess. The website is down half of the time and the servers half of that.
> Is someone really hating them or don't they know how to set up a pool properly?


Do your miners actually go down though when the site is down. Mine seem to always be chugging away when I check on them.


----------



## Jackripp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazzardous77jo*
> 
> Well lets do it! 5% bonus is not a little so i am gonna use it! starting the transaction now with total $2480 !!


congratulations that is a good number you got there. any idea if the codes are still valid? it seems that BTC2Money still accepts them


----------



## navynuke499

im a little lost now as the op has been changed so much. i am now using the wallet in the op but where on bter do i find where to send it from the wallet?


----------



## DemiseGR

Whats up with Ypool, with the same setup (same CPM) my unconfirmed pts used to range from 0.25-0.35 and now i cant get past 0.08 ??
Time to switch to beeeer ?


----------



## Osea23

Is the stock AMD miner optimized enough for an R9 270X? I've read that if you've got the VRAM, you can open "2 threads" onto the GPU. Is it worth it to do that on one R9 270X w/ 2GB VRAM?


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> Is the stock AMD miner optimized enough for an R9 270X? I've read that if you've got the VRAM, you can open "2 threads" onto the GPU. Is it worth it to do that on one R9 270X w/ 2GB VRAM?


i believe you need at least 1.4gb per thread, therefore at least a 3gb card


----------



## Rage19420

Got the temps under control, now rocking close to 10k cpm on three 280x's


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> i believe you need at least 1.4gb per thread, therefore at least a 3gb card


Alright thanks for responding. I'm gonna go for another R9 270X sometime soon!


----------



## kskwerl

[WORKER1] share found: 36331910 <-> 37316870 #1503 (369168) @ 1393034809
[WORKER0] share found: 1303322 <-> 51830553 #1504 (369380) @ 1393034872
[STATS] 2014-Feb-21 20:33:37 | 17194.51 c/m | 69.95 sh/m | VL: 1488 (98.94%), RJ: 16 (1.06%), ST: 0 (0.00%)
[WORKER2] share found: 43418288 <-> 58683816 #1505 (369716) @ 1393035058
[WORKER0] share found: 18088399 <-> 36576284 #1506 (369794) @ 1393034976
[WORKER1] share found: 8985337 <-> 29010976 #1507 (369842) @ 1393034985
[WORKER5] share found: 50308251 <-> 31227185 #1508 (369990) @ 1393035181


----------



## srkpvn

Any problem ypool? balance is not increasing properly per hour 0.02 PTS... same CPM before in one hour 0.04 to 0.05 PTS im getting now its very slow?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> [WORKER1] share found: 36331910 <-> 37316870 #1503 (369168) @ 1393034809
> [WORKER0] share found: 1303322 <-> 51830553 #1504 (369380) @ 1393034872
> [STATS] 2014-Feb-21 20:33:37 | 17194.51 c/m | 69.95 sh/m | VL: 1488 (98.94%), RJ: 16 (1.06%), ST: 0 (0.00%)
> [WORKER2] share found: 43418288 <-> 58683816 #1505 (369716) @ 1393035058
> [WORKER0] share found: 18088399 <-> 36576284 #1506 (369794) @ 1393034976
> [WORKER1] share found: 8985337 <-> 29010976 #1507 (369842) @ 1393034985
> [WORKER5] share found: 50308251 <-> 31227185 #1508 (369990) @ 1393035181


Is that with beeeer?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> Any problem ypool? balance is not increasing properly per hour 0.02 PTS... same CPM before in one hour 0.04 to 0.05 PTS im getting now its very slow?


It has gotten slow, but everything else seems fine from how I see it.


----------



## wholeeo

What are usual overclocks for 270s?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Is that with beeeer?


Yea


----------



## dovaboy

the girl has gotten fascinated with all this stuff and wants to build a 2 x 280x so i said ok let me ask the folks.

Dear Folks,

So i was thinking about demoting my gamer to a miner and it consits of:
CPU:

AMD 9850 BE

OC 3.2 probably no need in mining

Board:

Foxconn A79A-S AM2+/AM2 AMD 790FX ATX

Memory:

Gskill 2 x 2gb

Power:

Corsair TX 650

GPU's:

2 x ASUS Radeon R9 280X DC2T-3GD5 1070MHz 3GB GDDR5

around 800$ for the 280x's ? will be replacing my gtx660 which is going in newer machine.

questions:
1. Is the CPU that important? any bottelnecking in mining or some ratio of process power generally recommended?
2. Is the board to old? it runs great still and has 4 x PCI Express 2.0 x16, 1 x PCI Express x1, 1 x PCI Slots
3. Is memory a factor for mining? minimums or wasted maximums?
4. The power can run this total miner? im sure it can run the cards alone, but the total system power?
5. Are these acceptable miners for acceptable prices?

opinions on this before i throw it together if you can.

sincerely, Dova


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Got the temps under control, now rocking close to 10k cpm on three 280x's


Are you using risers?


----------



## tian105

1. CPU is not important.
2. board is fine.
3. dont worry about ram.
4. 650 would be more than enough. I was pulling 550 with the whole system on 2x 290x
5. that you have to judge for yourself, you will get about 7000 cpm with 280x mining pts under ubuntu with 2 threads on each card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> the girl has gotten fascinated with all this stuff and wants to build a 2 x 280x so i said ok let me ask the folks.
> 
> Dear Folks,
> 
> So i was thinking about demoting my gamer to a miner and it consits of:
> CPU:
> 
> AMD 9850 BE
> 
> OC 3.2 probably no need in mining
> 
> Board:
> 
> Foxconn A79A-S AM2+/AM2 AMD 790FX ATX
> 
> Memory:
> 
> Gskill 2 x 2gb
> 
> Power:
> 
> Corsair TX 650
> 
> GPU's:
> 
> 2 x ASUS Radeon R9 280X DC2T-3GD5 1070MHz 3GB GDDR5
> 
> around 800$ for the 280x's ? will be replacing my gtx660 which is going in newer machine.
> 
> questions:
> 1. Is the CPU that important? any bottelnecking in mining or some ratio of process power generally recommended?
> 2. Is the board to old? it runs great still and has 4 x PCI Express 2.0 x16, 1 x PCI Express x1, 1 x PCI Slots
> 3. Is memory a factor for mining? minimums or wasted maximums?
> 4. The power can run this total miner? im sure it can run the cards alone, but the total system power?
> 5. Are these acceptable miners for acceptable prices?
> 
> opinions on this before i throw it together if you can.
> 
> sincerely, Dova


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> the girl has gotten fascinated with all this stuff and wants to build a 2 x 280x so i said ok let me ask the folks.
> 
> Dear Folks,
> 
> So i was thinking about demoting my gamer to a miner and it consits of:
> CPU:
> 
> AMD 9850 BE
> 
> OC 3.2 probably no need in mining
> 
> Board:
> 
> Foxconn A79A-S AM2+/AM2 AMD 790FX ATX
> 
> Memory:
> 
> Gskill 2 x 2gb
> 
> Power:
> 
> Corsair TX 650
> 
> GPU's:
> 
> 2 x ASUS Radeon R9 280X DC2T-3GD5 1070MHz 3GB GDDR5
> 
> around 800$ for the 280x's ? will be replacing my gtx660 which is going in newer machine.
> 
> questions:
> 1. Is the CPU that important? any bottelnecking in mining or some ratio of process power generally recommended?
> 2. Is the board to old? it runs great still and has 4 x PCI Express 2.0 x16, 1 x PCI Express x1, 1 x PCI Slots
> 3. Is memory a factor for mining? minimums or wasted maximums?
> 4. The power can run this total miner? im sure it can run the cards alone, but the total system power?
> 5. Are these acceptable miners for acceptable prices?
> 
> opinions on this before i throw it together if you can.
> 
> sincerely, Dova


----------



## tian105

Deleted


----------



## VSG

I am off beeeer for good I think, it has been 6+ hours now and I have not received even 0.2 PTS in my wallet. I am back on ypool now but my CPM has gone down here since the transition.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am off beeeer for good I think, it has been 6+ hours now and I have not received even 0.2 PTS in my wallet. I am back on ypool now but my CPM has gone down here since the transition.


same...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am off beeeer for good I think, it has been 6+ hours now and I have not received even 0.2 PTS in my wallet. I am back on ypool now but my CPM has gone down here since the transition.


Beeeeer takes a few blocks to get up to speed, like 120 or so. Read the thread at bitsharestalk.

I'll stick with them, don't wanna support ypool for now.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> What are usual overclocks for 270s?


i am @ 1200/1600


----------



## ozzy1925

what ever i did i couldnt pass 1000cpm with r270x with ubuntu.(thanks kskwerl for the ubuntu help).On the other hand r290 doing around 3600cpm.What am i doing wrong?


----------



## VSG

So now I see GPU 1 is stuck at 550 MHz while GPU 2 is at its standard 1300+ MHz core. Anyone know why?

Edit: Restarted the PC and it is fine now, beeer has at least 0.2 of my PTS that it has not yet sent. I will give it another chance if it sends those to my wallet.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> what ever i did i couldnt pass 1000cpm with r270x with ubuntu.(thanks kskwerl for the ubuntu help).On the other hand r290 doing around 3600cpm.What am i doing wrong?


you need od6config installed and you need these settings


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> what ever i did i couldnt pass 1000cpm with r270x with ubuntu.(thanks kskwerl for the ubuntu help).On the other hand r290 doing around 3600cpm.What am i doing wrong?


were you using 2 threads for the 270x?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> you need od6config installed and you need these settings


od6config --adapter 0 --set core=1100,mem=1300,fan=90,power=+50

od6config --adapter 1,2,3 --set core=1100,mem=1300,fan=90,power=+50

od6config --adapter 0,1,2,3 --get clocks,temp,fan

Once you set fans to 90 percent and power to at least +40 you will see them start cranking. As for the "set core, mem" don't worry about those for now

What I would do first would be to run this first

od6config --adapter 0,1,2 --get clocks,temp,fan

and see what the clocks are

Then depending on what device ID your 270 has use this command

od6config --adapter 0 --set fan=90,power=+40

Next, depending on what device ID your 290s are use this command

od6config --adapter 1,2 --set fan=90,power=+40


----------



## kskwerl

The hardest part is getting od6config installed (it was for me anyway)


----------



## kskwerl

is there a beer pool miner for nvidia and windows?


----------



## VSG

Ya, I was using one linked from a couple pages back.

Edit: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3kfltieq4e7t2cy/cudaptswin-0.2-SM35.7z


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ya, I was using one linked from a couple pages back.
> 
> Edit: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3kfltieq4e7t2cy/cudaptswin-0.2-SM35.7z


got it thanks, what flag should I be using avx,sse4 or sph?

I have a 4770


----------



## VSG

I just used avx but then again I am off beeeeer for now so maybe you can get more info from someone like Ivan.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Levels out to around 985-990 CPM. Anything else I can do?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I just used avx but then again I am off beeeeer for now so maybe you can get more info from someone like Ivan.


what pool are you using?


----------



## VSG

Back to ypool now, unless I get my 0.3ish PTS from beeeeer soon.


----------



## 316320

Anyone else mining with ypool having server disconnection problems?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> What are usual overclocks for 270s?


3 out of the 4 I have do 1100/1500 (most I've tried, no voltage control) One of them is a bit of a dog and only does about 1050.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Anyone else mining with ypool having server disconnection problems?


All day.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Anyone else mining with ypool having server disconnection problems?


yes


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Anyone else mining with ypool having server disconnection problems?


Better question would be who doesn't ever not have connection issues with ypool.


----------



## VSG

lol PTS doesn't have any reliable pool apparently. Hopefully that doesn't cause the death of it!


----------



## Outlawed

Have you guys been checking your stats on the site for the beer pool? It might be a bit more informative of what's happening.


----------



## VSG

I have been checking my stats and, as I said, my PTS adds up to over 0.3 but nothing has come to my wallet yet.

Grrr ypool down again. I am seriously contemplating either going to a better coin for nvidia cards or just giving up altogether. My PTS experience has been pretty trying.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> same...


I was having this issue. Its hard to understand the personal stats page. Once .2 pts is confirmed it should send it to wallet. I got already got two payments to my wallet of .2 pts


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I have been checking my stats and, as I said, my PTS adds up to over 0.3 but nothing has come to my wallet yet.
> 
> Grrr ypool down again. I am seriously contemplating either going to a better coin for nvidia cards or just giving up altogether. My PTS experience has been pretty trying.


Gotta wait for confirmations, like 120 of them (like if you were solo mining).


----------



## lacrossewacker

just got my XFX 290.

crap it's a reference cooler one...even a bigger crapper when the 2nd one comes in


----------



## VSG

It has been over 150 blocks so far there but nothing so far for me. I figured that was enough of a confirmation?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It has been over 150 blocks so far there but nothing so far for me. I figured that was enough of a confirmation?


I'm like *this* close to switching; I can't maintain a decent connection to ypool to save my life.


----------



## lightsout

I'm having issues with ypool as well. Outdated shares, rebooted and took a couple minutes to be able to connect one miner. And now the cpm on the cpu miner has dropped was down. Was only getting like 33% of regular, Worked its way back up to about 60% but I see it having connection issues so I just killed it.

I mined on beeer a couple hours ago and got what looks like .02 when I add them up but still didn't get a payment. How long should it take? Really don't want to wake up tomorrow to see ypool has been down a bunch all night. Maybe its time for beer.

Weird there are not any reliable pts pools.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It has been over 150 blocks so far there but nothing so far for me. I figured that was enough of a confirmation?


there's a 120 block delay. I think I'm noticing it working fine because I'm getting more PTS than most of you doing 19K CPM. Give it so time, believe me it was pissing me off at first but just let it go and keep an eye on your personal stats of beer


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm having issues with ypool as well. Outdated shares, rebooted and took a couple minutes to be able to connect one miner. And now the cpm on the cpu miner has dropped was down. Was only getting like 33% of regular, Worked its way back up to about 60% but I see it having connection issues so I just killed it.
> 
> I mined on beeer a couple hours ago and got what looks like .02 when I add them up but still didn't get a payment. How long should it take? Really don't want to wake up tomorrow to see ypool has been down a bunch all night. Maybe its time for beer.
> 
> Weird there are not any reliable pts pools.


It is really weird, I don't understand it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It has been over 150 blocks so far there but nothing so far for me. I figured that was enough of a confirmation?
> 
> 
> 
> there's a 120 block delay. I think I'm noticing it working fine because I'm getting more PTS than most of you doing 19K CPM. Give it so time, believe me it was pissing me off at first but just let it go and keep an eye on your personal stats of beer
Click to expand...

How often are you now getting payouts with all that cpm? Should be rolling in pretty often no?

Anyone used this one? PTSpool? http://54.238.185.113/

Claiming about 8900 workers more than 3 times that of beeeer.

Or here but I can't read it.









http://ptspool.com/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ptspool was kinda scammy...if you're gonna go China, use upcpu.com


----------



## Sozin

I'm so tired of ypool. Even if I have to mine something else, I'm done with them. I can't stand these disconnections.


----------



## WaXmAn

So....I have a server board with 2 Xeon E5410's... what app can I use to mine on them? Both CPU's are 4 core each, so 8 core total . Wondering if I could even Mine on them. Can I mine with this app for ypool?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ptspool was kinda scammy...if you're gonna go China, use upcpu.com


How about the other one I posted thats just an ip address? They aren't the same site are they?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

*Here is the english PTSPool:*
http://pts.rpool.net/
http://pts.rpool.net/
http://pts.rpool.net/
http://pts.rpool.net/
There is a reddit page for this. VERY helpful.


----------



## VSG

Ypool servers down for maintenance, geez! I guess I try out beeeeer once more and give it all night to see if it's worth it. I really wish PTS had a decent pool, people will be forced away from it at this rate.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I was having this issue. Its hard to understand the personal stats page. Once .2 pts is confirmed it should send it to wallet. I got already got two payments to my wallet of .2 pts


ok I see that now.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> *
> There is a reddit page for this. VERY helpful.*


Link? Not a reddit guy.


----------



## LuminatX

So is this whole thing worth doing? I haven't done any huge research on it, but with my sig rig, what kind of actual profit do you think I could make.
and how much are people making on here?


----------



## 316320




----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Link? Not a reddit guy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Here is the english PTSPool:
> http://pts.rpool.net/
> 
> There is a reddit page for this. VERY helpful.


http://www.reddit.com/r/protoshare/

ypool just started responding to me though.


----------



## TheOx

So I just did a reformat and upgraded to win 8.1 from 7. Now when i'm mining every share is invalid with 'Reason: Share data time overflow'.

Can anyone tell me whats happened and how to correct this. FYI i'm mining on a single 780.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> So I just did a reformat and upgraded to win 8.1 from 7. Now when i'm mining every share is invalid with 'Reason: Share data time overflow'.
> 
> Can anyone tell me whats happened and how to correct this. FYI i'm mining on a single 780.


check your time and timezone


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> So I just did a reformat and upgraded to win 8.1 from 7. Now when i'm mining every share is invalid with 'Reason: Share data time overflow'.
> 
> Can anyone tell me whats happened and how to correct this. FYI i'm mining on a single 780.


Yeah make sure your time is correct in windows.

Man so many disconnects with ypool.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah make sure your time is correct in windows.
> 
> Man so many disconnects with ypool.


They are doing maintenance so hopefully the can get this thing up and running shorty.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah make sure your time is correct in windows.
> 
> Man so many disconnects with ypool.
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing maintenance so hopefully the can get this thing up and running shorty.
Click to expand...

I just saw that. I am going to stick with them for the night, threw 3100cpm at beer for a coupe hours and my stats don't seem to want to change at all. Plus I have 16% and 11% rejects on the miners. Figure for the little disconnects ypool has its still probably better than that.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How often are you now getting payouts with all that cpm? Should be rolling in pretty often no?
> 
> *Payouts I've gotten so far from beer since mining around 6PM EST* (the stat chart is in a different time zone)
> 
> Date: 2/21/2014 19:44
> 
> Date: 2/21/2014 20:53
> 
> Date: 2/22/2014 00:39
> 
> *Here's the whole log:*
> 
> Last 30 days (including unpaid):
> date pays USD EUR blocks
> 2014-02-22 1.0PTS $19.0 12.9EUR 16
> 2014-02-21 0.4PTS $ 8.1 5.5EUR 7
> block date reward pays sh/min pool sh/m confirm
> 55080 2014-02-22 07:12:04 12.524 0.069 69.9 12699.0 000/120
> 55069 2014-02-22 06:49:12 12.528 0.068 65.6 12154.2 001/120
> 55063 2014-02-22 06:38:33 12.527 0.075 72.1 12021.4 002/120
> 55049 2014-02-22 06:19:22 12.527 0.068 69.8 12823.8 000/120
> 55032 2014-02-22 05:33:43 12.597 0.072 0.0 0.0 040/120
> 55030 2014-02-22 05:31:36 12.517 0.074 71.7 12129.3 042/120
> 55010 2014-02-22 05:03:30 12.519 0.071 62.8 11104.3 046/120
> 55002 2014-02-22 04:49:34 12.522 0.068 62.4 11524.1 040/120
> 
> Unconfirmed: 0.5642704PTS ($10.78, 7.29EUR)
> be^5.org workers: 2679 @ #55094
> 
> Last 100 confirmed blocks:
> block date reward pays sh/min pool sh/m
> 54993 2014-02-22 04:38:26 0.000 0.000 00.0 11698.9
> 54959 2014-02-22 03:28:36 12.532 0.067 60.5 11310.6
> 54951 2014-02-22 03:21:28 12.517 0.063 00.0 0.0
> 54949 2014-02-22 03:20:24 12.590 0.066 59.3 11264.4
> 54943 2014-02-22 03:10:27 12.608 0.070 63.4 11441.2
> 54932 2014-02-22 02:51:39 12.518 0.064 57.4 11143.9
> 54925 2014-02-22 02:42:58 12.518 0.064 61.5 11928.7
> 54886 2014-02-22 01:11:56 12.518 0.036 33.4 11647.7
> 54813 2014-02-21 23:12:31 12.517 0.063 61.2 12083.4
> 54806 2014-02-21 22:56:47 12.518 0.066 63.1 12044.9
> 54777 2014-02-21 21:44:53 12.529 0.077 00.0 0.0
> 54775 2014-02-21 21:42:23 12.518 0.072 63.9 11178.1
> 54772 2014-02-21 21:37:51 12.517 0.065 60.4 11701.5
> 54749 2014-02-21 20:58:45 12.575 0.071 62.5 11135.4
> 54739 2014-02-21 20:49:26 12.528 0.012 10.4 10956.2


----------



## lightsout

Nice. Seems like the stats stopped updating for me. Feels weird not knowing if I'm getting anything. But I went back to ypool because of the high reject percentage. Are you seeing a lot of rejects?


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Do your miners actually go down though when the site is down. Mine seem to always be chugging away when I check on them.


My miners can't connect it says. All 4 systems couldn't connect about 9 hours ago. I just tried and they still couldn't.

It says something like "can't connect to host retry in 45 seconds"


----------



## lightsout

I just connected two of mine. I have gotten that error though. Took a couple re-trys. And I do see the same error while mining but it seems to reconnect quickly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Do your miners actually go down though when the site is down. Mine seem to always be chugging away when I check on them.
> 
> 
> 
> My miners can't connect it says. All 4 systems couldn't connect about 9 hours ago. I just tried and they still couldn't.
> 
> It says something like "can't connect to host retry in 45 seconds"
Click to expand...


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Nice. Seems like the stats stopped updating for me. Feels weird not knowing if I'm getting anything. But I went back to ypool because of the high reject percentage. Are you seeing a lot of rejects?


3.4% between 1 x 290 and 3 x 290x


----------



## lightsout

Wow yeah I had 16% and 11% running an instance on each 270.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Nice. Seems like the stats stopped updating for me. Feels weird not knowing if I'm getting anything. But I went back to ypool because of the high reject percentage. Are you seeing a lot of rejects?
> 
> 
> 
> 3.4% between 1 x 290 and 3 x 290x
Click to expand...


----------



## lacrossewacker

I'll have a 280x and 290 in the same machine in just under an hour or so. Can somebody send me the optimal batch file settings? (windows 7)

I assume both the 280x and the 290 use the same miner?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'll have a 280x and 290 in the same machine in just under an hour or so. Can somebody send me the optimal batch file settings? (windows 7)
> 
> I assume both the 280x and the 290 use the same miner?


clpts_x86-64 -u xxxxxx.pts_1 -p x -t 0,0,1,1 -a 1

give that a try


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Hey guys, just started mining PTS. However, I am only mining on one of the 4 GPUs. All of them are seen when starting the miner. I have tried adding

Code:



Code:


-d 0,1,2,3

to my file but that doesn't help at all. Any ideas? Plus, I'd love an optimal bat as well, rep in it for you guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hey guys, just started mining PTS. However, I am only mining on one of the 4 GPUs. All of them are seen when starting the miner. I have tried adding
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -d 0,1,2,3
> 
> to my file but that doesn't help at all. Any ideas? Plus, I'd love an optimal bat as well, rep in it for you guys!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Try -t instead of -d


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Try -t instead of -d


Sorry, didn't work







Changed -d 0,1,2,3 to -t 0,1,2,3


----------



## Deuce65

Can you post your entire bat file contents?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Can you post your entire bat file contents?


Code:



Code:


clpts_x86-64.exe -u Jeffinslaw.PTS_1 -p 123 -a 1 -t 0pause -t 0,1,2,3

Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* Wow... I can't read. I see what's wrong. I didn't see that there was already a -t command in there. Any ideas on how I can bump up the CPMs? Currently at a total of ~9800.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u Jeffinslaw.PTS_1 -p 123 -a 1 -t 0pause -t 0,1,2,3
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> *EDIT* Wow... I can't read. I see what's wrong.


clpts_x86-64.exe -u Jeffinslaw.PTS_1 -p 123 -t 0,1,2,3 -a 0

you had it backwards you silly goose


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u Jeffinslaw.PTS_1 -p 123 -a 1 -t 0pause -t 0,1,2,3
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> *EDIT* Wow... I can't read. I see what's wrong.


do:

clpts_x86-64 -u Jeffinslaw.PTS_1 -p 123 -t 0,1,2,3

pause

or for better numbers do -t 0,0,1,1,2,2,3,3


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u Jeffinslaw.PTS_1 -p 123 -t 0,1,2,3 -a 0
> 
> you had it backwards you silly goose


Yep lol, I noticed it. It's been a long day








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> do:
> 
> clpts_x86-64 -u Jeffinslaw.PTS_1 -p 123 -t 0,1,2,3
> 
> pause
> 
> or for better numbers do -t 0,0,1,1,2,2,3,3


Will try this, thanks!


----------



## ozzy1925

guys can someone show me where to download beeeeer client for ubuntu?


----------



## Deuce65

oh, and -a 1 at the end.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> oh, and -a 1 at the end.


Not much difference. Using:

Code:



Code:


clpts_x86-64 -u Jeffinslaw.PTS_1 -p 123 -t 0,0,1,1,2,2,3,3 -a 1 pause

and I am getting about 10,250. Getting closer! My clocks are 1060/1500 @ 1.1V. Should I up the overclocks at all?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> 3.4% between 1 x 290 and 3 x 290x


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Not much difference. Using:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> clpts_x86-64 -u Jeffinslaw.PTS_1 -p 123 -t 0,0,1,1,2,2,3,3 -a 1 pause
> 
> and I am getting about 10,250. Getting closer! My clocks are 1060/1500 @ 1.1V. Should I up the overclocks at all?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I would leave it at that for now, you don't wanna wake up 7-8 hours later to find itot running because clocks weren't stable


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> guys can someone show me where to download beeeeer client for ubuntu?


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d5qvec5kxlug1bm/FR3Y_78Eag


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I would leave it at that for now, you don't wanna wake up 7-8 hours later to find itot running because clocks weren't stable


Sounds good. Thanks for helping guys! +rep to those who helped!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## kskwerl

Just ordered two more 290x's I think I'm gunna throw up


----------



## LuminatX

would someone mind adding me on steam, new to this and just want to see if i have it setup right etc.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/roberts77/


----------



## Bluemustang

Cant seem to get decent performance. Seen others in this thread with 7970s get 3400 but the best i can get to is in the 2900s. And strangely enough with both beeer and ypool adding a second thread reduces my c/m significantly. Tried every combination of -a -t with both 1 and 2 threads and the best result is -a 3 -t 0 . Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## lester007

less than 2 days before difficulty goes up again seems so fast








idk if value will go up more


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Cant seem to get decent performance. Seen others in this thread with 7970s get 3400 but the best i can get to is in the 2900s. And strangely enough with both beeer and ypool adding a second thread reduces my c/m significantly. Tried every combination of -a -t with both 1 and 2 threads and the best result is -a 3 -t 0 . Anyone got any ideas?


are you running with an nvidia card in the same system?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Estimated difficulty: 0.03195348 (185.27%)
> Time to retarget: 1d 08:07:57 (2014-02-24 05:55:44 UTC+9)


*!!!*


----------



## lester007

Estimated difficulty: 0.03194931 (185.24%)










seems almost double, correct me if im wrong


----------



## lacrossewacker

Is there a reason my AMD miner keep crashing whenever I try using my R9 290? I'm using the one from the OP (clpts-v0.2.2_win_x86-64)

Is there anything specific I should be using for the 290? Every time I use what I've been using for the 280X on the 290 the miner crashes within 10 seconds and I'll get some driver stopped working message. I've even gotten the BSOD last night when trying to use both the 280x and 290.

Issue?


----------



## drka0tic

An 85% increase is friggin nuts!!!

Something I don't understand is in ypool the amount of total workers almost doubled to approx 143K, yet my share values/hour for my main rig increased from 350 to 460. How is that possible?


----------



## battleaxe

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Running AMD miner in linux (ubuntu)
> 
> First, make sure your AMD drivers have been installed.
> 
> Create a folder in Documents called miner.
> 
> 
> Next, you are going to want to download the miner itself
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1ioh00043hqbsbk/Sy-drAhzU_/clpts-v0.2.2_linux_x86-64.tar.gz
> 
> Once the miner has been downloaded go to downloads, and click on the file.
> 
> 
> It will open in archive manager. Select all the files and extract them to a Documents/miner (the folder you create in the beginning).
> 
> 
> After extracting the files it is now time to make our .sh (script file) think of it like a .bat in windows.
> 
> Now, open up text editor and put this inside
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> ./clpts -u yourusername.PTS_1 -p x -t 0 -a 1
> 
> This will be what you are going to use to run your miner, you .sh ".bat"
> 
> Save this file as mine.sh and save it to the same location to where you extracted the other contents of the miner.
> 
> Now go to that location and make sure you have everything inside.
> 
> If you try to click on the mine.sh file it will only allow you to edit the text.
> 
> To allow ubuntu to run the miner you are going to have to do the following.
> 
> Step 1. Open terminal
> 
> 
> 
> Step 2. type the following
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ls
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd Documents/
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ls
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd miner/
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ls
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> chmod 777 mine.sh
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are able to execute your mine.sh file you created.
> 
> Go to documents/miner And click on mine.sh and run in terminal and there you are done.






How are you overclocking in Linux? I have a 290 and the Overdrive program doesn't work right. Are there commands to use in terminal?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> An 85% increase is friggin nuts!!!


Yeah, it's pretty crazy.

I finished out my last PTS at ypool, moved to beer and getting 6900 CPM with a rejection rate of 4.3%, seem okay?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty crazy.
> 
> I finished out my last PTS at ypool, moved to beer and getting 6900 CPM with a rejection rate of 4.3%, seem okay?


How do I setup for beeeeeer? Do need to create a pool account like I did with ypool?


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Is there a reason my AMD miner keep crashing whenever I try using my R9 290? I'm using the one from the OP (clpts-v0.2.2_win_x86-64)
> 
> Is there anything specific I should be using for the 290? Every time I use what I've been using for the 280X on the 290 the miner crashes within 10 seconds and I'll get some driver stopped working message. I've even gotten the BSOD last night when trying to use both the 280x and 290.
> 
> Issue?


What if you just replace the 280x with the 290? Sorry if youve tried this already. The clpts 2.2 or whatever suits 290s. Its actually mentioned in the readme that it gets 3800 cpm


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> What if you just replace the 280x with the 290? Sorry if youve tried this already. The clpts 2.2 or whatever suits 290s. Its actually mentioned in the readme that it gets 3800 cpm


Yeah I'll give it a shot. DL'ing the latest drivers too.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> How do I setup for beeeeeer? Do need to create a pool account like I did with ypool?


No, it's all done with your PTS address; you put that in the .bat file and check your stats with that as well.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> No, it's all done with your PTS address; you put that in the .bat file and check your stats with that as well.


mind sending me what the .bat file should have? I'll be using a 280x and hopefully a 290


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> mind sending me what the .bat file should have? I'll be using a 280x and hopefully a 290


This is what mine is:

clpts_x86-64.exe PgBvcMUPfWpggdHMAycY4RLoCgorpLpQAb -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> This is what mine is:
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe PgBvcMUPfWpggdHMAycY4RLoCgorpLpQAb -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1


So this just mines stright to your PTS coin bank on your PC?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> So this just mines stright to your PTS coin bank on your PC?


Yes. I'm holding onto them to see what the fuss over BitShares X is.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> This is what mine is:
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe PgBvcMUPfWpggdHMAycY4RLoCgorpLpQAb -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1


and that's your wallet receive address?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

For the bat file configs. -t specify amount of threads. Works best when you have 2 threads per GPU. With 4 cards and 2 thread each would be: 0,0,1,1,2,2,3,3

-a is algorithm. 1 works fine for me.

You need 2GB of system RAM per thread. I needed 16GB of RAM for 4 GPUs with 2 threads each. I tried 8GB but it crashes.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> and that's your wallet receive address?


Uh....no that's yours. You can just copy and paste it I took care of the whole thing for you!

wow

such nice


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> are you running with an nvidia card in the same system?


No but i figured it out. I needed to install AMD APP SDK. 2 threads now work and and I am now getting a CPM in the 3700s, highest i saw was 3752!!. For some reason i thought amd app sdk was included in 13.12 drivers.

Also while i was researching PTS mining the last few hours i remember reading something saying you need .net framework, AMD APP SDK and a number of other things. But i cant remember where. Wish i thought to save that site.

Any idea what others it might have mentioned, anyone?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Is there a reason my AMD miner keep crashing whenever I try using my R9 290? I'm using the one from the OP (clpts-v0.2.2_win_x86-64)
> 
> Is there anything specific I should be using for the 290? Every time I use what I've been using for the 280X on the 290 the miner crashes within 10 seconds and I'll get some driver stopped working message. I've even gotten the BSOD last night when trying to use both the 280x and 290.
> 
> Issue?


If you get driver stopped working message in the bottom right corner it means your driver crashed and is unstable. You need more voltage or lower clock.


----------



## MerkageTurk

A little bit of help here;

I have about 3 pts every two days with my 780ti,

What should we do now.


----------



## VSG

How are you getting 1.5 PTS each day with a single 780Ti? I don't get that much with 2 of them.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> If you get driver stopped working message in the bottom right corner it means your driver crashed and is unstable. You need more voltage or lower clock.


the card is a lemon. I've changed PCI-E slots, changed the power cables, tried Heave 4.0. It'd crash each time starting with multicolored streaks everywhere.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> the card is a lemon. I've changed PCI-E slots, changed the power cables, tried Heave 4.0. It'd crash each time starting with multicolored streaks everywhere.


Careful with the OC man. Last time I got muticolor streaks, I fried a 7850.


----------



## drka0tic

What's considered a bad rejection rate in beeeeer? I'm ranging from 19-25%










Is there anything on my end causing this?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> What's considered a bad rejection rate in beeeeer? I'm ranging from 19-25%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything on my end causing this?


I'm not sure, but I'm seeing 3-7% right now.


----------



## theilya

what is the current difficulty %?


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I'm not sure, but I'm seeing 3-7% right now.


Nice.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Careful with the OC man. Last time I got muticolor streaks, I fried a 7850.


Just submitted a support ticket on XFX's website. I described all the steps I've tried so hopefully they can skip the formalities and get straight to the RMA process









I've tried downclocking it to like 800mhz/1000mhz. Crashed program and crashed driver. I've tried running benchmarks at stock. Crashed within 5 seconds to multi-colored dots all over the screen. One of the times I was treated to staring at this...


----------



## steelblue

How much cpm are you guys getting with the r9 290. I can only get 2700 cpm when I know 280x get 3500 cpm. Doesn't seam right.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> This is what mine is:
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe PgBvcMUPfWpggdHMAycY4RLoCgorpLpQAb -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1


btw how do i make this work for a 780?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Nice.


Still seeing huge numbers?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How are you getting 1.5 PTS each day with a single 780Ti? I don't get that much with 2 of them.


well it is running 24hrs and with 2400cpm, and overclock of 1354core


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Still seeing huge numbers?


Yep, Very good cpm, but high rejection %.

Gonna go back to ypool and complete my last PTS..then figure out whats happening at beer.


----------



## cam51037

Is anybody else getting a virus warning when you try and visit Ypool? Avast seems to be finding something every time I attempt to load the page.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Yep, Very good cpm, but high rejection %.
> 
> Gonna go back to ypool and complete my last PTS..then figure out whats happening at beer.


Dang that sucks.

Between ypool and beer, are the payout amounts different? Like, can I expect my PTS amount to be similar on beer to what it was on ypool or are there other factors at work here?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Is anybody else getting a virus warning when you try and visit Ypool? Avast seems to be finding something every time I attempt to load the page.


Yes it's happened to a few people here.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> Yes it's happened to a few people here.


Hmm, like, has it been happening for a few days or weeks already? Or is this a new thing, do you know?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Hmm, like, has it been happening for a few days or weeks already? Or is this a new thing, do you know?


I'm not sure, as far as I knew it was a recent development.

https://twitter.com/ypool_net/status/436282967439466496
Quote:


> For some reason Avast has decided to blacklist our website. This is a false positive and we already emailed Avast about the issue.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> I'm not sure, as far as I knew it was a recent development.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ypool_net/status/436282967439466496


Ah ok thanks. +Rep for the info.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Is anybody else getting a virus warning when you try and visit Ypool? Avast seems to be finding something every time I attempt to load the page.


Are you using avast?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> well it is running 24hrs and with 2400cpm, and overclock of 1354core


So are mine, at 4500cpm total and they get around 1.1-1.2 PTS each day.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> What's considered a bad rejection rate in beeeeer? I'm ranging from 19-25%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything on my end causing this?


Thats the complaint about beeer.

Heres some info from the guy that runs the pol about it.
https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=234.1260


----------



## omari79

anyone knows whats the avg cpm for a 270x?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats the complaint about beeer.
> 
> Heres some info from the guy that runs the pol about it.
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=234.1260


Don't have it that bad on my end. Roughly ~8% here between my miners. Between the lower rates and the cpm increase I believe I'm coming out at least even.

Probably gonna stay on beer even if the rejects go up. All the talk about ypool having over 50% of the network and the fact that they are getting flooded with workers scares me. I would really like my PTS to continue to be worth something.

Edit: Wow, speaking of beer, look what I just found in the payouts page for PTS...

"PPfbysQ2CgRG6PbfYjvrsDNCnW2L1KifB9": 2.0200347785337236

That's how much someone is getting for a block, that seems to happen around *every 20-30 minutes*.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Don't have it that bad on my end. Roughly ~8% here between my miners. Between the lower rates and the cpm increase I believe I'm coming out at least even.
> 
> Probably gonna stay on beer even if the rejects go up. All the talk about ypool having over 50% of the network and the fact that they are getting flooded with workers scares me. I would really like my PTS to continue to be worth something.
> 
> Edit: Wow, speaking of beer, look what I just found in the payouts page for PTS...
> 
> "PPfbysQ2CgRG6PbfYjvrsDNCnW2L1KifB9": 2.0200347785337236
> 
> That's how much someone is getting for a block, that seems to happen around *every 20-30 minutes*.


Someone is getting 2 PTS every 30 minutes?


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelblue*
> 
> How much cpm are you guys getting with the r9 290. I can only get 2700 cpm when I know 280x get 3500 cpm. Doesn't seam right.


Install AMD APP SDK. My 7970 was getting 3000 before with 1 thread, 2 threads lowered it. Now im able to use 2 threads and am getting over 3800, 3829 best i seen so far


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Install AMD APP SDK. My 7970 was getting 3000 before with 1 thread, 2 threads lowered it. Now im able to use 2 threads and am getting over 3800, 3829 best i seen so far


first time I've heard of this. Is anybody else doing this as well?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> first time I've heard of this. Is anybody else doing this as well?


SDK is vital for mining...first thing I install after the AMD drivers.

So is ram, 16gb is a must for a 4 gpu rig if you use two threads. Gonna go ram shopping soon.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> first time I've heard of this. Is anybody else doing this as well?


Just tried it, I can run 2 threads now without it killing my cpm but it made no dif in overall how much I get.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> SDK is vital for mining...first thing I install after the AMD drivers.
> 
> So is ram, 16gb is a must for a 4 gpu rig if you use two threads. Gonna go ram shopping soon.


Huh I have never heard of it either. I'll have to try that out I guess.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> So is ram, 16gb is a must for a 4 gpu rig if you use two threads. Gonna go ram shopping soon.


Wait, the threads count isn't for the GPU itself, therefore relying on the GPUs VRAM? Are you sure about that? I don't see any intensive RAM usage when mining.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Wait, the threads count isn't for the GPU itself, therefore relying on the GPUs VRAM? Are you sure about that? I don't see any intensive RAM usage when mining.


I think that's correct. GPU memory not system memory. No?

Also i installed the SDK, is there anything special that needs to run? I didnt get a perceptible bump. Still getting about 9800cpm on three 280x's


----------



## Osea23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> anyone knows whats the avg cpm for a 270x?


It's going to be around 1600CPM. If you get a good overclocker you're looking at 1700CPM-ish.


----------



## 316320




----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> For the bat file configs. -t specify amount of threads. Works best when you have 2 threads per GPU. With 4 cards and 2 thread each would be: 0,0,1,1,2,2,3,3
> 
> -a is algorithm. 1 works fine for me.
> 
> You need 2GB of system RAM per thread. I needed 16GB of RAM for 4 GPUs with 2 threads each. I tried 8GB but it crashes.


I only have 4GB installed and I'm running four cards fine.

I thought the SDK was included with the latest a drivers? And seriously guys, HOW are you getting so many CPM with your 280X's???


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I only have 4GB installed and I'm running four cards fine.
> 
> I thought the SDK was included with the latest a drivers? And seriously guys, HOW are you getting so many CPM with your 280X's???


On ypool miner yes. On beeer miner, no. Was around 7k


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Wait, the threads count isn't for the GPU itself, therefore relying on the GPUs VRAM? Are you sure about that? I don't see any intensive RAM usage when mining.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I only have 4GB installed and I'm running four cards fine.
> 
> I thought the SDK was included with the latest a drivers? And seriously guys, HOW are you getting so many CPM with your 280X's???


Hit the nail in the head...you need more ram.
Did some testing and concluded that you need 2.4gb of ram per card for PTS mining with two threads, and it needs to be free system memory when starting the miner up. It gets cached in system memory and swap and then tossed into the gpu's vram, but you won't get max performance from your cards without enough system ram.

Same thing is true for yacoin and other ram intensive algorithms. My 4 280X righ with 8gb of ram does 3250 per card, whereas my 3 280x rig with 4gb of memory only manages to get to 2500cpm per gpu with one thread. If I up the count to two per gpu cpm goes down and starts to lower a lot.


----------



## wholeeo

I also only have 4gb of ram on my mining rig which is running Ubuntu. 3x290x's 3x270s. Going to see if putting 16 changes anything.

Can someone please help me figure out whens the best time to close out my miners for minimal loss? I find myself conflicted any time I want to make a change to my system. Also, if you have multiple workers do you still lose out on the current shares of a block if one is stopped?


----------



## rickyman0319

is it stil worthly to mine pts even though we got like 8 days to go until it changes?


----------



## ivanlabrie

windows is way worse with RAM. I'm sure you can get away with less and better results in Linux.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> windows is way worse with RAM. I'm sure you can get away with less and better results in Linux.


Still, I wonder if more ram would fix the performance issue with 290's and the clpts miner on Windows or if even manually installing the SDK like the user above would remedy it.


----------



## Bluemustang

Is there a minimum size payout on beeer?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Is there a minimum size payout on beeer?


0.2


----------



## Rage19420

I take that you have to wait for your wallet to finish sync before launching the miner.

Right?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Still, I wonder if more ram would fix the performance issue with 290's and the clpts miner on Windows or if even manually installing the SDK like the user above would remedy it.


I think so, my 290s run slower than the 280x's...both rigs have 8gb of ram but it doesn't seem to be enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I take that you have to wait for your wallet to finish sync before launching the miner.
> 
> Right?


Nope, you only wait to receive coins...


----------



## Panther Al

Oh good grief:

Blocks to retarget: 851
Measured: 78.89%
Estimated difficulty: 0.03318334 (192.40%)
Time to retarget: 0d 21:32:57 (2014-02-24 01:25:21 UTC+9)

Difficulty is gonna double. I hope that it helps the price of the coin to make up for that.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Oh good grief:
> 
> Blocks to retarget: 851
> Measured: 78.89%
> Estimated difficulty: 0.03318334 (192.40%)
> Time to retarget: 0d 21:32:57 (2014-02-24 01:25:21 UTC+9)
> 
> Difficulty is gonna double. I hope that it helps the price of the coin to make up for that.


Don't bring that evil in here!


----------



## 316320




----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osea23*
> 
> It's going to be around 1600CPM. If you get a good overclocker you're looking at 1700CPM-ish.


WOW









my 460 gets ~550...so a single 270X is like 3 460s..this is crazy!


----------



## VSG

I am still getting the "CLPTS.exe has stopped running" error message on my AMD card no matter what I do. I will try dowloading and installing that SDK but I don't think that is going to help since the miner was running 2 days ago without any problem.

Edit: As I suspected, no change


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hit the nail in the head...you need more ram.
> Did some testing and concluded that you need 2.4gb of ram per card for PTS mining with two threads, and it needs to be free system memory when starting the miner up. It gets cached in system memory and swap and then tossed into the gpu's vram, but you won't get max performance from your cards without enough system ram.
> 
> Same thing is true for yacoin and other ram intensive algorithms. My 4 280X righ with 8gb of ram does 3250 per card, whereas my 3 280x rig with 4gb of memory only manages to get to 2500cpm per gpu with one thread. If I up the count to two per gpu cpm goes down and starts to lower a lot.


Okay, well I will try installing the other 8GB of RAM I have. My RMA with corsair was interesting. I sent in one faulty stick and received two new ones back. I asked them about it and never received a response or a charge so yay for me I guess.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## lacrossewacker

Just want to make sure I setup the beeeeer miner correctly. All I dod was extract the miner and add the bat file with my wallet address in it. Is that 100 percent everything that needs to be done. The address is to the same PTS Wallet I'm using with ypool

Good?


----------



## theilya

if difficulty doubles its time to move on to a different coin unless price goes to $30 per PTS by 28th


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Just want to make sure I setup the beeeeer miner correctly. All I dod was extract the miner and add the bat file with my wallet address in it. Is that 100 percent everything that needs to be done. The address is to the same PTS Wallet I'm using with ypool
> 
> Good?


yup


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> if difficulty doubles its time to move on to a different coin unless price goes to $30 per PTS by 28th


better start looking!

I will mine PTS till i am getting around 1 pts a day.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> if difficulty doubles its time to move on to a different coin unless price goes to $30 per PTS by 28th


Doge?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> better start looking!
> 
> I will mine PTS till i am getting around 1 pts a day.


Yeah I think that's my plan as well.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Just want to make sure I setup the beeeeer miner correctly. All I dod was extract the miner and add the bat file with my wallet address in it. Is that 100 percent everything that needs to be done. The address is to the same PTS Wallet I'm using with ypool
> 
> Good?


Same options and flags as the ypool miner, it's for amd or nvidia? Can't recall...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Doge?
> Yeah I think that's my plan as well.


I'll stick to pts and yacoin on my main rig...for the mining farm I'll go with whatever's the best coin each week.


----------



## DemiseGR

Hey guys, running a Nvidia and AMD gfx in the same rig, my nvidia miner is fine but what should my .bat file be for the AMD miner ?
Thanks!!

edit: this is my bat file atm:

clpts_x86-64.exe -u demisegr.PTS_1 -p x -t 0,0 -a 1
pause

When i run my Nvidia miner the AMD card spikes up to 100%, what am i missing here ?


----------



## DemiseGR

i get this when i run my .bat file


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'll stick to pts and yacoin on my main rig...for the mining farm I'll go with whatever's the best coin each week.


How much do you get khash in yacoin? what gpu too, im just too curious


----------



## ozzy1925

i have 24 gb ram on my mining rig which is my main rig and getting 3650 cpm x2 (r290) and 1700 cpm with r270x(2gb) under linux.All of them are @ stock speeds


----------



## omari79

anyone has a paypal account?

i am trying to set up one so i can transfer USD to my bank account

the problem is..

it asks for my credit card..not my debit card nor my bank account address so i am not sure how to follow through!


----------



## dph314

Just a quick question for hooking up a friend of mine. I think I already know the answer, but I'd just like to get verification before screwing his rig up









He's got a simple A10 6800k build for his backup rig that a few BFLabs miners run on. He was wondering if I could throw a 750 Ti in there for him to play with and use for PTS mining. So if I put one in there, that won't cause any problems will it? Just install the Nvidia drivers, keep the integrated 8670D enabled for the display, and no problems will occur?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> is it stil worthly to mine pts even though we got like 8 days to go until it changes?


18 hours til difficulty increase


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> anyone one ever get an error when trying to launch the PTS wallet?


Only if I try to launch my btc wallet and doge wallet at the same time


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> anyone has a paypal account?
> 
> i am trying to set up one so i can transfer USD to my bank account
> 
> the problem is..
> 
> it asks for my credit card..not my debit card nor my bank account address so i am not sure how to follow through!


Click on "My Account" - > "Withdraw"

There's probably a drop down selection that says something along the lines of hooking up a bank account there


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Click on "My Account" - > "Withdraw"
> 
> There's probably a drop down selection that says something along the lines of hooking up a bank account there


so are you saying it is ok to follow through with the registration and give paypal my full credit card info?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i have 24 gb ram on my mining rig which is my main rig and getting 3650 cpm x2 (r290) and 1700 cpm with r270x(2gb) under linux.All of them are @ stock speeds


What settings are you using in Terminal on Ubuntu to get those numbers on the 290's?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hit the nail in the head...you need more ram.
> Did some testing and concluded that you need 2.4gb of ram per card for PTS mining with two threads, and it needs to be free system memory when starting the miner up. It gets cached in system memory and swap and then tossed into the gpu's vram, but you won't get max performance from your cards without enough system ram.
> 
> Same thing is true for yacoin and other ram intensive algorithms. My 4 280X righ with 8gb of ram does 3250 per card, whereas my 3 280x rig with 4gb of memory only manages to get to 2500cpm per gpu with one thread. If I up the count to two per gpu cpm goes down and starts to lower a lot.


I got 4gb ram and 5x 270s and 1x 280x

280x is ghetting 3500-3600cpm


----------



## Ali Man

Looks like PTS is tanking like a batch....


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Looks like PTS is tanking like a batch....


its at 16.50 What are you talking about....

it was $10 couple days ago


----------



## antonio8

i installed the Bitshares-PTS waleet and moved my wallet dat file over. Everything went fine.

Just tried to open it back up but getting "Error loading block database. Do you want to rebuild the block database now?"

Could have sworn I seen this in one of the many tabs I have open. Anyone know a fix to this?


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> its at 16.50 What are you talking about....
> 
> it was $10 couple days ago


as a denomination of BTC its dropping, but i reckon its cause BTC is going up abit now


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> What settings are you using in Terminal on Ubuntu to get those numbers on the 290's?


i just use this for miner
-p x -t 0,0,1,1 -a 2


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> its at 16.50 What are you talking about....
> 
> it was $10 couple days ago


And it was $26 a few days back, I just see a smooth drop curve without gains. Not sure if it'll stay the same after the difficulty jump.


----------



## dolcolax

Im already setting up my miners for yacoin. Just trying to get some r7 240 and I think ill be set. If you have questions about yacoin just ask ivan he helped me get started.


----------



## navynuke499

so ive got my 34 core 4P sitting here that doesnt fold until the FAT. is there any coin that i should be mining with this thing that would be profitable?


----------



## kskwerl

lol so what coin you guys moving to? Time to retarget: 0d 12:32:33


----------



## Alatar

What's the promo code atm on btc2money?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> so ive got my 34 core 4P sitting here that doesnt fold until the FAT. is there any coin that i should be mining with this thing that would be profitable?


You'll probably get some good intelligent answer here in this thread, but ask this same question in this thread and this thread too.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> lol so what coin you guys moving to? Time to retarget: 0d 12:32:33


If I can't sell these cards I'll probably just join a multipool and have it spit out BTC.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> lol so what coin you guys moving to? Time to retarget: 0d 12:32:33
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't sell these cards I'll probably just join a multipool and have it spit out BTC.
Click to expand...

Selling already? Did you get into mining solely for PTS?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> If I can't sell these cards I'll probably just join a multipool and have it spit out BTC.


what cards do you have?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> If I can't sell these cards I'll probably just join a multipool and have it spit out BTC.
> 
> 
> 
> what cards do you have?
Click to expand...

Lol your going to have a sick farm in no time.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Selling already? Did you get into mining solely for PTS?


Not entirely but PTS was the main motivation. I'm curious about what's going to happen to it after all these difficulty increases and the BTSX thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> what cards do you have?


PowerColor and MSI.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i just use this for miner
> -p x -t 0,0,1,1 -a 2


Got it. Thank you! +1

Just gave me a 100pts increase.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> PowerColor and MSI.


yea there in the for sale section.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1468624/msi-280x-powercolor-280x


----------



## Sozin

Is there a way calculate future PTS based on the difficulty percentage it's going to be retargeted to?


----------



## battleaxe

Anyone know how to overclock in Ubuntu (the GPU), I've tried the CGMiner protocol but it didn't work for me. PTS miner doesn't recognize the CGminer sets it seems. So how can it be done?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Anyone know how to overclock in Ubuntu (the GPU), I've tried the CGMiner protocol but it didn't work for me. PTS miner doesn't recognize the CGminer sets it seems. So how can it be done?


http://www.overclock.net/t/517861/how-to-overclocking-ati-cards-in-linux


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/517861/how-to-overclocking-ati-cards-in-linux


Yup, tried that. Didn't work. Maybe I'm missing a program I need or something?

+1 for trying..

Forget it. I found the read me. I'll report when I figure it out.

Very strange. I got the correct lines from the readme provided by AMD OD within the Terminal. But when I set it to apply the changes it says "clocks persist" then I check them and sure enough they didn't change. The script I"m entering is clearly correct as it is taking the settings. But not changing the settings. BTW, just so you know you must have the entire line in there like this: "aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-setclocks=950,1250,135,1"

Problem is it doesn't like my settings so not taking them. Gonna experiment some more on this.

Edit: Got it. I assumed that my GPU was GPU "0". But it was in fact --adapter=1 not --adapter=0

And now my cps are climbing like crazy. Awesome!


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Is there a way calculate future PTS based on the difficulty percentage it's going to be retargeted to?


50% of what you getting now.....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> How much do you get khash in yacoin? what gpu too, im just too curious


5.6kh/s with a GTX 80...205w
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I got 4gb ram and 5x 270s and 1x 280x
> 
> 280x is ghetting 3500-3600cpm


What Os are you using?

I'm having a hard time getting higher than 3100 on the XFX R9 280X's the rigs I manage have, as well as the ref R9 290s. All rigs have 8gb of ram (4 cards) and one has 4gb (3 cards).


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 50% of what you getting now.....


Man that's rough, I'm out of the PTS game at that point.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting higher than 3100 on the XFX R9 280X's the rigs I manage have, as well as the ref R9 290s. All rigs have 8gb of ram (4 cards) and one has 4gb (3 cards).


What is your .bat file for your 280x's? On my dual 7970s I'm pulling 3450 CPM each with this:

-t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Man that's rough, I'm out of the PTS game at that point.


I just calculated future profits and PTS will still be more profitable than scrypt mining even after the difficulty jump.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I just calculated future profits and PTS will still be more profitable than scrypt mining even after the difficulty jump.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Man that's rough, I'm out of the PTS game at that point.
> 
> 
> 
> I just calculated future profits and PTS will still be more profitable than scrypt mining even after the difficulty jump.
Click to expand...

On what hardware? What scrypt coin are you comparing that to? Seems like a lot of scrypt stuff out there to make a blanket statement like that. Not saying you are wrong but some numbers would be sweet.


----------



## beaker7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> so ive got my 34 core 4P sitting here that doesnt fold until the FAT. is there any coin that i should be mining with this thing that would be profitable?


4 sockets with 8.5 cores each?


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker7*
> 
> 4 sockets with 8.5 cores each?


4 8 cores


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> 4 8 cores


32 cores silly


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 32 cores silly


I see what you did there. Yes it has (4) 8 core cpus for a total of 32 cores.


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What is your .bat file for your 280x's? On my dual 7970s I'm pulling 3450 CPM each with this:
> 
> -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1


My r9280x .bat clpts_x86-64.exe -u xxx.xx -p xxx -t 0,0 -a 1

its correct ?

Im getting 3250 cpm only


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> My r9280x .bat clpts_x86-64.exe -u xxx.xx -p xxx -t 0,0 -a 1
> 
> its correct ?
> 
> Im getting 3250 cpm only


Yes, I use the same flags on my 6 x 290x


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> My r9280x .bat clpts_x86-64.exe -u xxx.xx -p xxx -t 0,0 -a 1
> 
> its correct ?
> 
> Im getting 3250 cpm only


How much RAM do you have?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> My r9280x .bat clpts_x86-64.exe -u xxx.xx -p xxx -t 0,0 -a 1
> 
> its correct ?
> 
> Im getting 3250 cpm only
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I use the same flags on my 6 x 290x
Click to expand...

Dang you got six going? Whatever room they are in must be an oven. My wife made me take the two open air 270's out of our room because it heated it up during the day while she was sleeping (works nights)


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> On what hardware? What scrypt coin are you comparing that to? Seems like a lot of scrypt stuff out there to make a blanket statement like that. Not saying you are wrong but some numbers would be sweet.


I was on my phone so I was too lazy to write out all my findings









For dual 7970s...

For PTS profitability:

6,800 CPM - 1.6546 PTS/day at current difficulty so 0.8273 after the difficulty adjustment

0.8273 PTS/day *x* 0.026 PTS/BTC (current rate on Bter) *=* 0.022 BTC/day

For Scrypt profitability:

I use http://www.clevermining.com which is an automatic profit switching pool which mines the most profitable coin and then converts it automatically to BTC and sends it to your wallet. On their site they show that over the last 30 days the average is 0.01242 BTC/day per MH/s. A 7970 gets about 750 KH/s so two of them would equal around 1.5 MH/s.

0.01242 *x* 1.5 *=* 0.01863 BTC/day

Obviously if you were to hop on new coins and try and instamine them and constantly switch coins, then you could probably make it more profitable but that is a lot of work and is very time consuming so I do not think that is a reasonable strategy for the majority of people.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I was on my phone so I was too lazy to write out all my findings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dual 7970s...
> 
> For PTS profitability:
> 
> 6,800 CPM - 1.6546 PTS/day at current difficulty so 0.8273 after the difficulty adjustment
> 
> 0.8273 PTS/day *x* 0.026 PTS/BTC (current rate on Bter) *=* 0.022 BTC/day
> 
> For Scrypt profitability:
> 
> I use http://www.clevermining.com which is an automatic profit switching pool which mines the most profitable coin and then converts it automatically to BTC and sends it to your wallet. On their site they show that over the last 30 days the average is 0.01242 BTC/day per MH/s. A 7970 gets about 750 KH/s so two of them would equal around 1.5 MH/s.
> 
> 0.01242 *x* 1.5 *=* 0.01863 BTC/day
> 
> Obviously if you were to hop on new coins and try and instamine them and constantly switch coins, then you could probably make it more profitable but that is a lot of work and is very time consuming so I do not think that is a reasonable strategy for the majority of people.


Math checks out. Either the value will keep going up along with the difficulty or the value drops back down to .016 and you're back to making 2.5 PTS a day or whatever I was at with 6800 CPM.

With a less than 1 PTS a day situation are you staying with ypool or going with beer and getting those smaller payouts throughout the day?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I was on my phone so I was too lazy to write out all my findings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dual 7970s...
> 
> For PTS profitability:
> 
> 6,800 CPM - 1.6546 PTS/day at current difficulty so 0.8273 after the difficulty adjustment
> 
> 0.8273 PTS/day *x* 0.026 PTS/BTC (current rate on Bter) *=* 0.022 BTC/day
> 
> For Scrypt profitability:
> 
> I use http://www.clevermining.com which is an automatic profit switching pool which mines the most profitable coin and then converts it automatically to BTC and sends it to your wallet. On their site they show that over the last 30 days the average is 0.01242 BTC/day per MH/s. A 7970 gets about 750 KH/s so two of them would equal around 1.5 MH/s.
> 
> 0.01242 *x* 1.5 *=* 0.01863 BTC/day
> 
> Obviously if you were to hop on new coins and try and instamine them and constantly switch coins, then you could probably make it more profitable but that is a lot of work and is very time consuming so I do not think that is a reasonable strategy for the majority of people.


Agreed, that or mine stable not so well known coins...or learn how to trade with your profits from multipools?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> On what hardware? What scrypt coin are you comparing that to? Seems like a lot of scrypt stuff out there to make a blanket statement like that. Not saying you are wrong but some numbers would be sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> I was on my phone so I was too lazy to write out all my findings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dual 7970s...
> 
> For PTS profitability:
> 
> 6,800 CPM - 1.6546 PTS/day at current difficulty so 0.8273 after the difficulty adjustment
> 
> 0.8273 PTS/day *x* 0.026 PTS/BTC (current rate on Bter) *=* 0.022 BTC/day
> 
> For Scrypt profitability:
> 
> I use http://www.clevermining.com which is an automatic profit switching pool which mines the most profitable coin and then converts it automatically to BTC and sends it to your wallet. On their site they show that over the last 30 days the average is 0.01242 BTC/day per MH/s. A 7970 gets about 750 KH/s so two of them would equal around 1.5 MH/s.
> 
> 0.01242 *x* 1.5 *=* 0.01863 BTC/day
> 
> Obviously if you were to hop on new coins and try and instamine them and constantly switch coins, then you could probably make it more profitable but that is a lot of work and is very time consuming so I do not think that is a reasonable strategy for the majority of people.
Click to expand...

Thanks for those numbers. I agree the stats on that site are not super appealing. Set it and forget it is nice. I agree with you constantly hopping around is time consuming. But I think my putting a small amount of effort you can keep up with whats best at the time.

From the numbers I ran with 4x 270's, it is basically equal between pts and clevermining. Comes out to about $12 a day. Dang thats quite a big drop. Needs to find something better


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I was on my phone so I was too lazy to write out all my findings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dual 7970s...
> 
> For PTS profitability:
> 
> 6,800 CPM - 1.6546 PTS/day at current difficulty so 0.8273 after the difficulty adjustment
> 
> 0.8273 PTS/day *x* 0.026 PTS/BTC (current rate on Bter) *=* 0.022 BTC/day
> 
> For Scrypt profitability:
> 
> I use http://www.clevermining.com which is an automatic profit switching pool which mines the most profitable coin and then converts it automatically to BTC and sends it to your wallet. On their site they show that over the last 30 days the average is 0.01242 BTC/day per MH/s. A 7970 gets about 750 KH/s so two of them would equal around 1.5 MH/s.
> 
> 0.01242 *x* 1.5 *=* 0.01863 BTC/day
> 
> Obviously if you were to hop on new coins and try and instamine them and constantly switch coins, then you could probably make it more profitable but that is a lot of work and is very time consuming so I do not think that is a reasonable strategy for the majority of people.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, that or mine stable not so well known coins...or learn how to trade with your profits from multipools?
Click to expand...

Trading is something I really need to get into but I'm scared to lose the little moneys I'm making.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> Math checks out. Either the value will keep going up along with the difficulty or the value drops back down to .016 and you're back to making 2.5 PTS a day or whatever I was at with 6800 CPM.
> 
> With a less than 1 PTS a day situation are you staying with ypool or going with beer and getting those smaller payouts throughout the day?


Well the 7970s are in my backup rig so with my main mining rig's four 290x's I'll be making well over 1 PTS/day. I think it's irrelevant whether or not you get a payment every day and from reading other's experiences with be^5r.org, I would stick with YPool even though they've been a little shaky lately.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Agreed, that or mine stable not so well known coins...or learn how to trade with your profits from multipools?


I agree all are legitimate strategies but the ones you mentioned require a little extra research and knowledge which some people just don't have time for so my calculations were based off the easiest mining methods. You're right though, if you put the time in, there are more profitable ways to mine.


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> How much RAM do you have?


i have 3gb ram in gpu
4 gb ram in cpu


----------



## derpa

Just to add more info to the "what the system ram 'needs' to be" discussion:

ASRock Pro BTC board, 6x 270x (5 working







), 2GBs Ram...

Each of the 5 cards are getting ~1550 CPM

"Full" stats for the rig in sig

These 5 cards are getting:

885 S/Hr
7723 CPM
1.8792 PTS per day (before difficulty increase)

These numbers don't include my GTX680 (~1400 CPM) or my CPU on my main rig (~450 CPM)

So far, for me, PTS is still profitable, and I too am going to keep mining to see what this BTS-X is all about. I haven't cashed out any of my PTS since I started mining a few weeks ago, so we'll see how that fares for me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Well, then my 280x XFX cards suck xD


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> i installed the Bitshares-PTS waleet and moved my wallet dat file over. Everything went fine.
> 
> Just tried to open it back up but getting "Error loading block database. Do you want to rebuild the block database now?"
> 
> Could have sworn I seen this in one of the many tabs I have open. Anyone know a fix to this?


I had this problem earlier too. Basically I solved it with the following steps:
1. *Make a backup of your latest wallet.dat.* Save it on your desktop or whatever.
2. Delete all the files from within the new BitShares-PTS folder.
3. Run the BitShares-PTS wallet until you see new files created within the folder.
4. Close the wallet.
4. Replace the wallet.dat file in the folder with your latest wallet.dat file that you backed up in step 1.
5. Open BitShares-PTS wallet and it should resync and confirm all your PTS.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Just to add more info to the "what the system ram 'needs' to be" discussion:
> 
> ASRock Pro BTC board, 6x 270x (5 working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), 2GBs Ram...
> 
> Each of the 5 cards are getting ~1550 CPM
> 
> "Full" stats for the rig in sig
> 
> These 5 cards are getting:
> 
> 885 S/Hr
> 7723 CPM
> 1.8792 PTS per day (before difficulty increase)
> 
> These numbers don't include my GTX680 (~1400 CPM) or my CPU on my main rig (~450 CPM)
> 
> So far, for me, PTS is still profitable, and I too am going to keep mining to see what this BTS-X is all about. I haven't cashed out any of my PTS since I started mining a few weeks ago, so we'll see how that fares for me.


isn't it only going to be profitable for you for the next 12-15 hours?


----------



## lightsout

Should still be profitable for everyone right? Just not as much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Just to add more info to the "what the system ram 'needs' to be" discussion:
> 
> ASRock Pro BTC board, 6x 270x (5 working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), 2GBs Ram...
> 
> Each of the 5 cards are getting ~1550 CPM
> 
> "Full" stats for the rig in sig
> 
> These 5 cards are getting:
> 
> 885 S/Hr
> 7723 CPM
> 1.8792 PTS per day (before difficulty increase)
> 
> These numbers don't include my GTX680 (~1400 CPM) or my CPU on my main rig (~450 CPM)
> 
> So far, for me, PTS is still profitable, and I too am going to keep mining to see what this BTS-X is all about. I haven't cashed out any of my PTS since I started mining a few weeks ago, so we'll see how that fares for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't it only going to be profitable for you for the next 12-15 hours?
Click to expand...


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Should still be profitable for everyone right? Just not as much.


yes even if you get 1 PTS that is ~17$ I would assume no one is paying that to run there PC


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> I had this problem earlier too. Basically I solved it with the following steps:
> 1. *Make a backup of your latest wallet.dat.* Save it on your desktop or whatever.
> 2. Delete all the files from within the new BitShares-PTS folder.
> 3. Run the BitShares-PTS wallet until you see new files created within the folder.
> 4. Close the wallet.
> 4. Replace the wallet.dat file in the folder with your latest wallet.dat file that you backed up in step 1.
> 5. Open BitShares-PTS wallet and it should resync and confirm all your PTS.


Thanks.

I deleted everything but wallet .dat and reran the wallet earlier.

Seems to be fine now.


----------



## mav2000

Ok, so I have been officially scammed out of every single bitcoin that I made over the last 2 months by BTC2money.net. I needed this money to pay my sons term fees and this guy scammed me big time. I begged, pleaded and went ballistic, but the guy wont even bother to reply anymore, after promising that he would return my money in 48 hours. That was 3 days ago and since then he has not bothered to reply to me at all.

So, I am going to take a few steps....to start with. ;D ;D

1. I sent a mail to Virwox yesterday and they are very clear that they have nothing to do with this site. I can post a copy of this email if anyone wants it.

2. I sent a mail to Paypal this morning and they have passed on the site address and its contents to their legal department. They have also promised to keep me posted on their outcome. Again, I am happy to share that they have nothing whatsoever to do with this site, even though the site mentions them as partners.

3. I have sent an email to HSBC Bank UK and they have informed me that they have passed on my message to their frauds department. I have a couple of friends working there so I will be putting a bit of pressure on them to go after this guy.

4. I have also pushed one more of my friends into doing something on this guy. Hopefully, I will have more news on this as well.

Basically, I have lost my money and even though its not a large sum, I am going to go out of my way to make sure this guy gets his just rewards. There are two of his friends or two accounts run by him on this very site whom I have reported to the mods. They only talk of btc2money.net and keep asking for suggestions and showing how great a site it is.

This guy asked me to take down my comments after which he would return my money in 48 hours. I know he is still in touch with a few other people he has scammed. Now he is going to be sorry for scamming me and others like me.

Best of luck Mr. btc2money.net.......I hope the next few months will be rather eventful for you.

Guys, please stay away from this site. Its as clear as day that it is a *SCAM*.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Just started mining thanks to this. Thanks OP!


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Ok, so I have been officially scammed out of every single bitcoin that I made over the last 2 months by BTC2money.net. I needed this money to pay my sons term fees and this guy scammed me big time. I begged, pleaded and went ballistic, but the guy wont even bother to reply anymore, after promising that he would return my money in 48 hours. That was 3 days ago and since then he has not bothered to reply to me at all.
> 
> So, I am going to take a few steps....to start with. ;D ;D
> 
> 1. I sent a mail to Virwox yesterday and they are very clear that they have nothing to do with this site. I can post a copy of this email if anyone wants it.
> 
> 2. I sent a mail to Paypal this morning and they have passed on the site address and its contents to their legal department. They have also promised to keep me posted on their outcome. Again, I am happy to share that they have nothing whatsoever to do with this site, even though the site mentions them as partners.
> 
> 3. I have sent an email to HSBC Bank UK and they have informed me that they have passed on my message to their frauds department. I have a couple of friends working there so I will be putting a bit of pressure on them to go after this guy.
> 
> 4. I have also pushed one more of my friends into doing something on this guy. Hopefully, I will have more news on this as well.
> 
> Basically, I have lost my money and even though its not a large sum, I am going to go out of my way to make sure this guy gets his just rewards. There are two of his friends or two accounts run by him on this very site whom I have reported to the mods. They only talk of btc2money.net and keep asking for suggestions and showing how great a site it is.
> 
> This guy asked me to take down my comments after which he would return my money in 48 hours. I know he is still in touch with a few other people he has scammed. Now he is going to be sorry for scamming me and others like me.
> 
> Best of luck Mr. btc2money.net.......I hope the next few months will be rather eventful for you.
> 
> Guys, please stay away from this site. Its as clear as day that it is a *SCAM*.


yea I more meant profitable is a sense of money actually worth it,

THanks for informing us and sorry you had to deal with that. I'm sure he'll get what's coming to him


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> yea I more meant profitable is a sense of money actually worth it,
> 
> THanks for informing us and sorry you had to deal with that. I'm sure he'll get what's coming to him


I dont think I am going to get my money back...and I am ok with that. But I am going to do everything that I can to ctach the sneaky bas***d


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I dont think I am going to get my money back...and I am ok with that. But I am going to do everything that I can to ctach the sneaky bas***d


That's really unfortunate dude.... I really hope everything works out for you....either way! Best of luck!!!


----------



## lightsout

Dang I was hoping to use that site. We need a good option for btc to paypal. Good luck man.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Ok, so I have been officially scammed out of every single bitcoin that I made over the last 2 months by BTC2money.net. I needed this money to pay my sons term fees and this guy scammed me big time. I begged, pleaded and went ballistic, but the guy wont even bother to reply anymore, after promising that he would return my money in 48 hours. That was 3 days ago and since then he has not bothered to reply to me at all.
> 
> So, I am going to take a few steps....to start with. ;D ;D
> 
> 1. I sent a mail to Virwox yesterday and they are very clear that they have nothing to do with this site. I can post a copy of this email if anyone wants it.
> 
> 2. I sent a mail to Paypal this morning and they have passed on the site address and its contents to their legal department. They have also promised to keep me posted on their outcome. Again, I am happy to share that they have nothing whatsoever to do with this site, even though the site mentions them as partners.
> 
> 3. I have sent an email to HSBC Bank UK and they have informed me that they have passed on my message to their frauds department. I have a couple of friends working there so I will be putting a bit of pressure on them to go after this guy.
> 
> 4. I have also pushed one more of my friends into doing something on this guy. Hopefully, I will have more news on this as well.
> 
> Basically, I have lost my money and even though its not a large sum, I am going to go out of my way to make sure this guy gets his just rewards. There are two of his friends or two accounts run by him on this very site whom I have reported to the mods. They only talk of btc2money.net and keep asking for suggestions and showing how great a site it is.
> 
> This guy asked me to take down my comments after which he would return my money in 48 hours. I know he is still in touch with a few other people he has scammed. Now he is going to be sorry for scamming me and others like me.
> 
> Best of luck Mr. btc2money.net.......I hope the next few months will be rather eventful for you.
> 
> Guys, please stay away from this site. Its as clear as day that it is a *SCAM*.


I've explained why you never want to deal with paypal when selling cryptos before, back when people were selling btc and other alts at ebay (in the original btc club thread). Here's the reason why: BTC and other coins transactions are not reversible, whereas credit card/paypal payments are.
I would never send btc before receiving the cash first, and that normally either requires an escrow (like localbitcoins.com) or a really trustworthy individual on the other end.

Sorry for your loss bro, hope you can at least get someone to kick this guy's ass.
I noticed the spammers promoting that site, looked fishy as hell.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> That's really unfortunate dude.... I really hope everything works out for you....either way! Best of luck!!!


Thanks man...but I dont think my moneys coming back..


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Thanks man...but I dont think my moneys coming back..


Yeah, kinda seems like that....but hopefully your actions can stop others from losing theirs


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Ok, so I have been officially scammed out of every single bitcoin that I made over the last 2 months by BTC2money.net. I needed this money to pay my sons term fees and this guy scammed me big time. I begged, pleaded and went ballistic, but the guy wont even bother to reply anymore, after promising that he would return my money in 48 hours. That was 3 days ago and since then he has not bothered to reply to me at all.
> 
> So, I am going to take a few steps....to start with. ;D ;D
> 
> 1. I sent a mail to Virwox yesterday and they are very clear that they have nothing to do with this site. I can post a copy of this email if anyone wants it.
> 
> 2. I sent a mail to Paypal this morning and they have passed on the site address and its contents to their legal department. They have also promised to keep me posted on their outcome. Again, I am happy to share that they have nothing whatsoever to do with this site, even though the site mentions them as partners.
> 
> 3. I have sent an email to HSBC Bank UK and they have informed me that they have passed on my message to their frauds department. I have a couple of friends working there so I will be putting a bit of pressure on them to go after this guy.
> 
> 4. I have also pushed one more of my friends into doing something on this guy. Hopefully, I will have more news on this as well.
> 
> Basically, I have lost my money and even though its not a large sum, I am going to go out of my way to make sure this guy gets his just rewards. There are two of his friends or two accounts run by him on this very site whom I have reported to the mods. They only talk of btc2money.net and keep asking for suggestions and showing how great a site it is.
> 
> This guy asked me to take down my comments after which he would return my money in 48 hours. I know he is still in touch with a few other people he has scammed. Now he is going to be sorry for scamming me and others like me.
> 
> Best of luck Mr. btc2money.net.......I hope the next few months will be rather eventful for you.
> 
> Guys, please stay away from this site. Its as clear as day that it is a *SCAM*.


revenge is sweet ain't it. Really though, you're doing our community and the bitcoin "community" a big favor by helping to expose these untrustworthy entities.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> revenge is sweet ain't it. Really though, you're doing our community and the bitcoin "community" a big favor by helping to expose these untrustworthy entities.


Thanks man....I am going to be following up with Paypal to make sure they are going to do something about it. But I have made sure it goes to the legal team.


----------



## theilya

Haven't several people used that site on here before and got their money within few minutes?

I personally use coinbase and its outstanding


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Haven't several people used that site on here before and got their money within few minutes?
> 
> I personally use coinbase and its outstanding


Yeah that's what I'm trying to figure out. I've used it 8 separate times and exchanged about 20 BTC in total without any problems so I'm a little confused. Hate seeing people scammed though, good luck Mav resolving this issue


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yeah that's what I'm trying to figure out. I've used it 8 separate times and exchanged about 20 BTC in total without any problems so I'm a little confused. Hate seeing people scammed though, good luck Mav resolving this issue


Dizzz, if you are willing to help me to sort this out with the guy it will be great...but as of now I am stuck with nothing to show for the last two months....I would really appreciate your help.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Dizzz, if you are willing to help me to sort this out with the guy it will be great...but as of now I am stuck with nothing to show for the last two months....I would really appreciate your help.


I'm not sure how I could be of assistance but PM and we can talk!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Dizzz, if you are willing to help me to sort this out with the guy it will be great...but as of now I am stuck with nothing to show for the last two months....I would really appreciate your help.


if I was in a position to help you out, I'd certainly send you whatever you need. Whenever I see something like this involving a mother or father just trying to look out for their kid I get a little empathetic. Unfortunately I'm not in that position so talk is cheap.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I'm not sure how I could be of assistance but PM and we can talk!


PM sent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> if I was in a position to help you out, I'd certainly send you whatever you need. Whenever I see something like this involving a mother or father just trying to look out for their kid I get a little empathetic. Unfortunately I'm not in that position so talk is cheap.


Appreciate the sentiment man...things are tough right now...thats all I can say right now.


----------



## theMillen

so what happened? did you just not get the paypal money, or did u get it and it reversed or? hoping it wasnt more than 1 btc :/ sorry for your loss and hope something good comes your way!


----------



## mav2000

Nope, I didnt get my BTC back or money in Paypal. The guy just stopped responding to my emails after saying that he would pay me back..


----------



## lightsout

Do these rejects on beeer calm down after a while? One is at 10% I guess the other has gotten better only at 6%. Just had a "too many rejects in a row forcing a reconnect" error.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Do these rejects on beeer calm down after a while? One is at 10% I guess the other has gotten better only at 6%. Just had a "too many rejects in a row forcing a reconnect" error.


Doing 17k CPM if I start the beeer miner reject percent starts at 5-6% but if I run it over a 24 hour period it drops to 3.4%


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Do these rejects on beeer calm down after a while? One is at 10% I guess the other has gotten better only at 6%. Just had a "too many rejects in a row forcing a reconnect" error.
> 
> 
> 
> Doing 17k CPM if I start the beeer miner reject percent starts at 5-6% but if I run it over a 24 hour period it drops to 3.4%
Click to expand...

Thanks, posts like this make me hesitant. Do you feel like you are getting paid out what you should?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Secret sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for scrypt jane and low power...good for home mining without heating up the room really, that's about it.
> 
> 
> 
> im mining pts at beeeer but for half a day i have only received 0.2, according to the calculator i should be doing at least 2.5 pts per day
Click to expand...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hey guys, complete nub here.

Just started mining tonight (PTS) using a GTX 670, getting around 1125 CPM.
I just followed the OP to get started, but is there anything I should do / can do to optimize and get the most out of it?


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hey guys, complete nub here.
> 
> Just started mining tonight (PTS) using a GTX 670, getting around 1125 CPM.
> I just followed the OP to get started, but is there anything I should do / can do to optimize and get the most out of it?


Overclock the memory and thats about it. Your core wont affect cpm to much but crank that memory up and you can see another 100 cpm probably. I know i get around 1250-1300 on mine with a slight memory overclock. Some people reported even higher with higher clocks.


----------



## Nightingale

Can someone explain in simple terms why people are saying in a matter of hours that the PTS difficulty is going to increase by 50%?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks, posts like this make me hesitant. Do you feel like you are getting paid out what you should?


I think so but there's a 120 confirmation delay


----------



## Bluemustang

I don't think this looks right, i think im done with beeer. What does this look like to everyone else? Keep in mind my CPM is 3800 and my miner claims 14-15 shares/min. The numbers are all over the place and some of those are 0.000

block date reward pays sh/min pool sh/m
55962 2014-02-23 04:23:46 12.523 0.019 15.2 9913.6
55960 2014-02-23 04:22:09 12.579 0.019 16.5 10879.8
55958 2014-02-23 04:18:34 0.000 0.000 00.0 10959.8
55949 2014-02-23 04:05:58 0.000 0.000 00.0 11263.8
55881 2014-02-23 02:29:58 0.000 0.000 00.0 11691.6
55672 2014-02-22 21:45:10 12.517 0.011 10.2 11968.9
55625 2014-02-22 20:25:39 12.519 0.003 02.0 9190.1
55288 2014-02-22 12:09:56 12.518 0.007 07.8 13435.0
55258 2014-02-22 11:07:49 12.529 0.011 10.9 12307.9
55225 2014-02-22 10:19:41 12.517 0.007 06.2 10624.5
55223 2014-02-22 10:18:34 12.517 0.010 09.9 12546.5
55189 2014-02-22 09:34:20 12.517 0.010 10.2 12466.6
55186 2014-02-22 09:31:03 12.517 0.004 03.1 11055.3
55184 2014-02-22 09:29:09 12.529 0.003 02.7 12798.3


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I don't think this looks right, i think im done with beeer. What does this look like to everyone else? Keep in mind my CPM is 3800 and my miner claims 14-15 shares/min. The numbers are all over the place and some of those are 0.000
> 
> block date reward pays sh/min pool sh/m
> 55962 2014-02-23 04:23:46 12.523 0.019 15.2 9913.6
> 55960 2014-02-23 04:22:09 12.579 0.019 16.5 10879.8
> 55958 2014-02-23 04:18:34 0.000 0.000 00.0 10959.8
> 55949 2014-02-23 04:05:58 0.000 0.000 00.0 11263.8
> 55881 2014-02-23 02:29:58 0.000 0.000 00.0 11691.6
> 55672 2014-02-22 21:45:10 12.517 0.011 10.2 11968.9
> 55625 2014-02-22 20:25:39 12.519 0.003 02.0 9190.1
> 55288 2014-02-22 12:09:56 12.518 0.007 07.8 13435.0
> 55258 2014-02-22 11:07:49 12.529 0.011 10.9 12307.9
> 55225 2014-02-22 10:19:41 12.517 0.007 06.2 10624.5
> 55223 2014-02-22 10:18:34 12.517 0.010 09.9 12546.5
> 55189 2014-02-22 09:34:20 12.517 0.010 10.2 12466.6
> 55186 2014-02-22 09:31:03 12.517 0.004 03.1 11055.3
> 55184 2014-02-22 09:29:09 12.529 0.003 02.7 12798.3


yea I'm not sure if mine is right either, I just posted in there thread

Last 30 days (including unpaid):
date pays USD EUR blocks
2014-02-23 0.4PTS $ 6.4 4.0EUR 8
2014-02-22 2.6PTS $44.4 27.6EUR 44
2014-02-21 0.4PTS $ 7.3 4.5EUR 7
block date reward pays sh/min pool sh/m confirm
56085 2014-02-23 07:38:39 12.581 0.073 62.9 10910.3 000/120
56014 2014-02-23 05:48:33 12.528 0.074 64.3 10901.2 035/120

Unconfirmed: 0.1465116PTS ($2.52, 1.57EUR)
Pending balance: 0.00PTS (min. payout 0.2)
be^5.org workers: 2001 @ #56101

Last 100 confirmed blocks:
block date reward pays sh/min pool sh/m
55962 2014-02-23 04:23:46 12.523 0.077 60.9 9913.6
55960 2014-02-23 04:22:09 12.579 0.075 64.6 10879.8
55958 2014-02-23 04:18:34 0.000 0.000 00.0 10959.8
55949 2014-02-23 04:05:58 0.000 0.000 00.0 11263.8
55881 2014-02-23 02:29:58 0.000 0.000 00.0 11691.6
55774 2014-02-23 00:00:27 12.527 0.076 61.4 10174.6
55772 2014-02-22 23:59:35 12.529 0.066 61.8 11675.8
55766 2014-02-22 23:54:28 12.517 0.087 75.5 10832.7
55764 2014-02-22 23:52:58 12.518 0.070 62.3 11206.7
55698 2014-02-22 22:27:26 12.518 0.070 64.4 11508.6
55672 2014-02-22 21:45:10 12.517 0.067 64.5 11968.9
55625 2014-02-22 20:25:39 12.519 0.063 46.4 9190.1
55523 2014-02-22 17:39:03 12.527 0.056 59.1 13225.4
55522 2014-02-22 17:38:37 12.517 0.060 14.1 2936.0
55445 2014-02-22 16:00:48 12.517 0.056 09.8 2207.3
55409 2014-02-22 15:12:49 12.517 0.056 61.1 13547.4
55386 2014-02-22 14:40:17 12.518 0.063 67.3 13482.0
55351 2014-02-22 13:53:06 12.520 0.059 69.1 14686.0
55348 2014-02-22 13:49:45 12.520 0.053 62.3 14859.8
55340 2014-02-22 13:43:02 12.523 0.055 66.6 15168.2
55329 2014-02-22 13:18:23 12.548 0.054 65.3 15235.5
55310 2014-02-22 12:53:42 12.636 0.055 65.3 15025.9
55289 2014-02-22 12:10:20 12.517 0.019 09.8 6585.0
55288 2014-02-22 12:09:56 12.518 0.057 60.7 13435.0
55258 2014-02-22 11:07:49 12.529 0.066 65.0 12307.9
55225 2014-02-22 10:19:41 12.517 0.064 54.7 10624.5
55223 2014-02-22 10:18:34 12.517 0.066 66.3 12546.5
55189 2014-02-22 09:34:20 12.517 0.077 76.2 12466.6
55186 2014-02-22 09:31:03 12.517 0.059 52.4 11055.3
55184 2014-02-22 09:29:09 12.529 0.065 66.7 12798.3
55115 2014-02-22 08:01:15 12.517 0.058 62.1 13318.4
55108 2014-02-22 07:47:59 12.517 0.064 66.4 13083.1
55096 2014-02-22 07:31:46 12.518 0.071 70.4 12475.0
55090 2014-02-22 07:25:34 12.519 0.066 64.7 12366.1
55080 2014-02-22 07:12:04 0.000 0.000 00.0 12699.0
55069 2014-02-22 06:49:12 12.528 0.068 65.6 12154.2
55063 2014-02-22 06:38:33 12.527 0.075 72.1 12021.4
55049 2014-02-22 06:19:22 0.000 0.000 00.0 12823.8
55032 2014-02-22 05:33:43 12.597 0.072 00.0 0.0
55030 2014-02-22 05:31:36 12.517 0.074 71.7 12129.3
55010 2014-02-22 05:03:30 12.519 0.071 62.8 11104.3
55002 2014-02-22 04:49:34 12.522 0.068 62.4 11524.1
54993 2014-02-22 04:38:26 0.000 0.000 00.0 11698.9
54959 2014-02-22 03:28:36 12.532 0.067 60.5 11310.6
54951 2014-02-22 03:21:28 12.517 0.063 00.0 0.0
54949 2014-02-22 03:20:24 12.590 0.066 59.3 11264.4
54943 2014-02-22 03:10:27 12.608 0.070 63.4 11441.2
54932 2014-02-22 02:51:39 12.518 0.064 57.4 11143.9
54925 2014-02-22 02:42:58 12.518 0.064 61.5 11928.7
54886 2014-02-22 01:11:56 12.518 0.036 33.4 11647.7
54813 2014-02-21 23:12:31 12.517 0.063 61.2 12083.4
54806 2014-02-21 22:56:47 12.518 0.066 63.1 12044.9
54777 2014-02-21 21:44:53 12.529 0.077 00.0 0.0
54775 2014-02-21 21:42:23 12.518 0.072 63.9 11178.1
54772 2014-02-21 21:37:51 12.517 0.065 60.4 11701.5
54749 2014-02-21 20:58:45 12.575 0.071 62.5 11135.4
54739 2014-02-21 20:49:26 12.528 0.012 10.4 10956.2


----------



## nickcnse

Hey guys, finally joined the club with a MSI GTX 660 TF/OC +35 core clock and +500 memory running between 890-950 cpm. My i7 4770k @4.2 running all threads is between 470 & 550. Do these figures look right? I'm mining PTS on ypool still. Anyone have any suggestions or does all of that seem correct?

Additionally: From my calculations from the front page, it will take me 60 days at the current difficulty to be able to exchange for a half a bitcoin? Does that sound correct? Daily earning @ 1500 cpm: 0.3650 PTS (http://mrx.im/pts.php?cpm=1500) x current exchange rate of 0.02514 (from http://invictus.io/bitshares-pts.php) so that's 0.3650 x 0.02514 = 0.0091761.


----------



## Deuce65

Beer is definitely a ripoff. I have tried it on several different occasions and the numbers never even come close to adding up. I get about 5pts a day on ypool and beer gives me between 2 and 2.5 for the exact same cpm. It isn't rejects either because those are between 5 and 10 percent. I don't care for ypool because it's down half the time but at least they aren't ripping anyone off as near as I can tell.


----------



## Ali Man

So PTS is coming back to it's original price, soon. I'd actually feel satisfied even by selling at the same $10 as that's how much my last transaction was...


----------



## lester007

I used btc2money.net it was fine, idk what's up with them now

anyone has experience using coin2pal.info
i tried a small amount like 0.057btc
it was less than 10min i got my money in paypal, but their exchange rate is a little bit less.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hit the nail in the head...you need more ram.
> Did some testing and concluded that you need 2.4gb of ram per card for PTS mining with two threads, and it needs to be free system memory when starting the miner up. It gets cached in system memory and swap and then tossed into the gpu's vram, but you won't get max performance from your cards without enough system ram.
> 
> Same thing is true for yacoin and other ram intensive algorithms. My 4 280X righ with 8gb of ram does 3250 per card, whereas my 3 280x rig with 4gb of memory only manages to get to 2500cpm per gpu with one thread. If I up the count to two per gpu cpm goes down and starts to lower a lot.


I am sorry but this is just not true. I am running one 4gb ram stick 1333 mhz. I have 3 280X cards. The one with the screen attached runs a single thread and the other 2 run 2 threads each. So 5 threads total. This would mean I should need 6 gb ram. My cards are running 1180/1500 and get 2700/3600/3600 cpm.


----------



## srkpvn

how to get 3600 CPM with R9 280X?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I am sorry but this is just not true. I am running one 4gb ram stick 1333 mhz. I have 3 280X cards. The one with the screen attached runs a single thread and the other 2 run 2 threads each. So 5 threads total. This would mean I should need 6 gb ram. My cards are running 1180/1500 and get 2700/3600/3600 cpm.


Yea I'm with this guy

I have 6 x 290x running 4gb of ram lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> how to get 3600 CPM with R9 280X?


Linux


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Yea I'm with this guy
> 
> I have 6 x 290x running 4gb of ram lol
> Linux


i want to change the OS ?


----------



## ozzy1925

what does the amd miner say when my cards failed @overclocked speed?


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> how to get 3600 CPM with R9 280X?


Nothing special. Clock to 1180 and two threads with a of 1. Running fine in Windows 7 with clpts2.2.

One slightly above 3600, one slightly below.

I am pretty sure there is more if the clocks would go up even more.


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Nothing special. Clock to 1180 and two threads with a of 1. Running fine in Windows 7 with clpts2.2.
> 
> One slightly above 3600, one slightly below.
> 
> I am pretty sure there is more if the clocks would go up even more.


I may have a lemon of a card, my AMD miner wont run even at stock clocks on my saphire 280x at 1070mhz, i have to tone it down to 1000 to run smoothly... whats up with that ? RMA it ?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> I may have a lemon of a card, my AMD miner wont run even at stock clocks on my saphire 280x at 1070mhz, i have to tone it down to 1000 to run smoothly... whats up with that ? RMA it ?


Powertune cranked up? ASIC quality? Voltage? Threads?


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Powertune cranked up? ASIC quality? Voltage? Threads?


Noob question, whats powertune ?
ive left voltages stock, asic is ats 75% , two threads running at 2.7gb gpu mem.

im still getting this when i load up my miner :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## drka0tic

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> yea I'm not sure if mine is right either, I just posted in there thread
> 
> Last 30 days (including unpaid):
> date pays USD EUR blocks
> 2014-02-23 0.4PTS $ 6.4 4.0EUR 8
> 2014-02-22 2.6PTS $44.4 27.6EUR 44
> 2014-02-21 0.4PTS $ 7.3 4.5EUR 7
> block date reward pays sh/min pool sh/m confirm
> 56085 2014-02-23 07:38:39 12.581 0.073 62.9 10910.3 000/120
> 56014 2014-02-23 05:48:33 12.528 0.074 64.3 10901.2 035/120
> 
> Unconfirmed: 0.1465116PTS ($2.52, 1.57EUR)
> Pending balance: 0.00PTS (min. payout 0.2)
> be^5.org workers: 2001 @ #56101
> 
> Last 100 confirmed blocks:
> block date reward pays sh/min pool sh/m
> 55962 2014-02-23 04:23:46 12.523 0.077 60.9 9913.6
> 55960 2014-02-23 04:22:09 12.579 0.075 64.6 10879.8
> 55958 2014-02-23 04:18:34 0.000 0.000 00.0 10959.8
> 55949 2014-02-23 04:05:58 0.000 0.000 00.0 11263.8
> 55881 2014-02-23 02:29:58 0.000 0.000 00.0 11691.6
> 55774 2014-02-23 00:00:27 12.527 0.076 61.4 10174.6
> 55772 2014-02-22 23:59:35 12.529 0.066 61.8 11675.8
> 55766 2014-02-22 23:54:28 12.517 0.087 75.5 10832.7
> 55764 2014-02-22 23:52:58 12.518 0.070 62.3 11206.7
> 55698 2014-02-22 22:27:26 12.518 0.070 64.4 11508.6
> 55672 2014-02-22 21:45:10 12.517 0.067 64.5 11968.9
> 55625 2014-02-22 20:25:39 12.519 0.063 46.4 9190.1
> 55523 2014-02-22 17:39:03 12.527 0.056 59.1 13225.4
> 55522 2014-02-22 17:38:37 12.517 0.060 14.1 2936.0
> 55445 2014-02-22 16:00:48 12.517 0.056 09.8 2207.3
> 55409 2014-02-22 15:12:49 12.517 0.056 61.1 13547.4
> 55386 2014-02-22 14:40:17 12.518 0.063 67.3 13482.0
> 55351 2014-02-22 13:53:06 12.520 0.059 69.1 14686.0
> 55348 2014-02-22 13:49:45 12.520 0.053 62.3 14859.8
> 55340 2014-02-22 13:43:02 12.523 0.055 66.6 15168.2
> 55329 2014-02-22 13:18:23 12.548 0.054 65.3 15235.5
> 55310 2014-02-22 12:53:42 12.636 0.055 65.3 15025.9
> 55289 2014-02-22 12:10:20 12.517 0.019 09.8 6585.0
> 55288 2014-02-22 12:09:56 12.518 0.057 60.7 13435.0
> 55258 2014-02-22 11:07:49 12.529 0.066 65.0 12307.9
> 55225 2014-02-22 10:19:41 12.517 0.064 54.7 10624.5
> 55223 2014-02-22 10:18:34 12.517 0.066 66.3 12546.5
> 55189 2014-02-22 09:34:20 12.517 0.077 76.2 12466.6
> 55186 2014-02-22 09:31:03 12.517 0.059 52.4 11055.3
> 55184 2014-02-22 09:29:09 12.529 0.065 66.7 12798.3
> 55115 2014-02-22 08:01:15 12.517 0.058 62.1 13318.4
> 55108 2014-02-22 07:47:59 12.517 0.064 66.4 13083.1
> 55096 2014-02-22 07:31:46 12.518 0.071 70.4 12475.0
> 55090 2014-02-22 07:25:34 12.519 0.066 64.7 12366.1
> 55080 2014-02-22 07:12:04 0.000 0.000 00.0 12699.0
> 55069 2014-02-22 06:49:12 12.528 0.068 65.6 12154.2
> 55063 2014-02-22 06:38:33 12.527 0.075 72.1 12021.4
> 55049 2014-02-22 06:19:22 0.000 0.000 00.0 12823.8
> 55032 2014-02-22 05:33:43 12.597 0.072 00.0 0.0
> 55030 2014-02-22 05:31:36 12.517 0.074 71.7 12129.3
> 55010 2014-02-22 05:03:30 12.519 0.071 62.8 11104.3
> 55002 2014-02-22 04:49:34 12.522 0.068 62.4 11524.1
> 54993 2014-02-22 04:38:26 0.000 0.000 00.0 11698.9
> 54959 2014-02-22 03:28:36 12.532 0.067 60.5 11310.6
> 54951 2014-02-22 03:21:28 12.517 0.063 00.0 0.0
> 54949 2014-02-22 03:20:24 12.590 0.066 59.3 11264.4
> 54943 2014-02-22 03:10:27 12.608 0.070 63.4 11441.2
> 54932 2014-02-22 02:51:39 12.518 0.064 57.4 11143.9
> 54925 2014-02-22 02:42:58 12.518 0.064 61.5 11928.7
> 54886 2014-02-22 01:11:56 12.518 0.036 33.4 11647.7
> 54813 2014-02-21 23:12:31 12.517 0.063 61.2 12083.4
> 54806 2014-02-21 22:56:47 12.518 0.066 63.1 12044.9
> 54777 2014-02-21 21:44:53 12.529 0.077 00.0 0.0
> 54775 2014-02-21 21:42:23 12.518 0.072 63.9 11178.1
> 54772 2014-02-21 21:37:51 12.517 0.065 60.4 11701.5
> 54749 2014-02-21 20:58:45 12.575 0.071 62.5 11135.4
> 54739 2014-02-21 20:49:26 12.528 0.012 10.4 10956.2






i'm done with beer as well. Had it running for 10 hours and all I earned was:
Unconfirmed: 0.0500901PTS ($0.88, 0.56EUR)
Pending balance: 0.05PTS (min. payout 0.2)

I would've had approx. 0.30-0.35 with ypool. Either beer is a scam or is in desperate need of some work. Going back to ypool.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I was on my phone so I was too lazy to write out all my findings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dual 7970s...
> 
> For PTS profitability:
> 
> 6,800 CPM - 1.6546 PTS/day at current difficulty so 0.8273 after the difficulty adjustment
> 
> 0.8273 PTS/day *x* 0.026 PTS/BTC (current rate on Bter) *=* 0.022 BTC/day
> 
> For Scrypt profitability:
> 
> I use http://www.clevermining.com which is an automatic profit switching pool which mines the most profitable coin and then converts it automatically to BTC and sends it to your wallet. On their site they show that over the last 30 days the average is 0.01242 BTC/day per MH/s. A 7970 gets about 750 KH/s so two of them would equal around 1.5 MH/s.
> 
> 0.01242 *x* 1.5 *=* 0.01863 BTC/day
> 
> Obviously if you were to hop on new coins and try and instamine them and constantly switch coins, then you could probably make it more profitable but that is a lot of work and is very time consuming so I do not think that is a reasonable strategy for the majority of people.


Thanks for this Dizzz. Do you know if nvidia cards can run this miner?
Also, does anyone know how many KH/s a 270X can get?


----------



## VSG

Ya beeeeer has some serious issues but then I woke up today and see my ypool miners in a loop of "unable to connect". I restart it and it works again









Between the pool incompetency, the ridiculous difficulty increase and the confusion about the name change and the new DAC, it's like PTS is on a self crash.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Thanks for this Dizzz. Do you know if nvidia cards can run this miner?
> Also, does anyone know how many KH/s a 270X can get?


my 270x gets around 1750 [email protected]


----------



## bigup

tried beeeer for the first time about 15 hours now and my results so far:
Quote:


> Last 30 days (including unpaid):
> date pays USD EUR blocks
> 2014-02-23 1.0PTS $17.9 11.4EUR 14
> 2014-02-22 0.2PTS $ 2.8 1.8EUR 4
> 2014-02-21 0.0PTS $ 0.3 0.2EUR 2
> block date reward pays sh/min pool sh/m confirm
> 56263 2014-02-23 13:28:35 12.550 0.051 45.8 11249.6 000/120
> 56254 2014-02-23 13:13:00 12.517 0.060 54.7 11372.8 -01/120
> 
> Unconfirmed: 0.111283PTS ($1.96, 1.25EUR)
> Pending balance: 0.06PTS (min. payout 0.2)
> be^5.org workers: 1971 @ #56352
> 
> Last 100 confirmed blocks:
> block date reward pays sh/min pool sh/m
> 56227 2014-02-23 12:11:20 12.519 0.075 69.5 11621.3
> 56221 2014-02-23 11:53:41 12.342 0.062 11.3 2249.6
> 56126 2014-02-23 08:43:27 12.329 0.076 69.6 11266.6
> 56108 2014-02-23 08:20:25 12.370 0.075 67.7 11182.5
> 56085 2014-02-23 07:38:39 12.392 0.080 70.1 10910.3
> 56014 2014-02-23 05:48:33 12.340 0.081 71.5 10901.2
> 55962 2014-02-23 04:23:46 12.335 0.075 60.0 9913.6
> 55960 2014-02-23 04:22:09 12.390 0.085 75.1 10879.8
> 55958 2014-02-23 04:18:34 12.329 0.077 68.7 10959.8
> 55949 2014-02-23 04:05:58 12.391 0.077 70.4 11263.8
> 55881 2014-02-23 02:29:58 12.329 0.075 71.2 11691.6
> 55774 2014-02-23 00:00:27 12.527 0.064 52.3 10174.6
> 55772 2014-02-22 23:59:35 12.529 0.073 68.0 11675.8
> 55766 2014-02-22 23:54:28 12.517 0.079 68.3 10832.7
> 55764 2014-02-22 23:52:58 12.518 0.008 06.8 11206.7
> 55340 2014-02-22 13:43:02 12.523 0.001 01.1 15168.2
> 54680 2014-02-21 18:56:38 12.519 0.007 05.6 9773.5
> 54662 2014-02-21 18:25:39 12.522 0.011 08.7 9601.1


according to the calc i should be getting 4.6 PTS per day but at this rate i will probably just hit 2.x PTS

this is with total: 6x 280x and 2x 270

or am i missing something here?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> Noob question, whats powertune ?
> ive left voltages stock, asic is ats 75% , two threads running at 2.7gb gpu mem.
> 
> im still getting this when i load up my miner :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Post your batch file contents. But I suspect you'll need to run one instance for the Nvidia card and one for the AMD. Use the -t command to specify which gpu to run in each batch file.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> what does the amd miner say when my cards failed @overclocked speed?


don't stress trying to get your OC's as high as your normal gaming OC's.

If you driver/miner doesn't crash, it'll just terribly inefficient. Instead of getting 1,500 CPM maybe i'll drop to 1,200 CPM. So in this case, backing off on the OC would give you more performance!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Thanks for this Dizzz. Do you know if nvidia cards can run this miner?
> Also, does anyone know how many KH/s a 270X can get?


Nvidia's scrypt miner is called cudaminer which you can find here:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0

A 270x gets about 450 KH/s. You can find lots of statistics here:

https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Post your batch file contents. But I suspect you'll need to run one instance for the Nvidia card and one for the AMD. Use the -t command to specify which gpu to run in each batch file.


this is my nvidia bat file

Code:



Code:


arCUDAminer_cm3.exe -u demisegr.PTS_1 -p x -m avx -g 1
pause

AMD bat file

Code:



Code:


clpts_x86-64.exe -u demisegr.PTS_1 -p x -t 0,0 -a 1
pause

i run the Nvidia first and AMD second.

Im also using the onboard gpu which might be complicating things ?
thanks


----------



## DemiseGR

The miner is running now, but my cpm are only 2700 for my R9 280x and i cant get Afterburner to register it as a secondary gpu ...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> The miner is running now, but my cpm are only 2700 for my R9 280x and i cant get Afterburner to register it as a secondary gpu ...


You might need to put a dummy plug in it.


----------



## theilya

i will probably start returning/selling my equipment after difficulty increase as its not profitable as i thought.
My mining rig cost me $2200 and so far in 3 weeks i made $900 which is on point with my calculations.
I was hoping the ROI will be no more than 2 months, but with difficulty increase ill be only making 2 PTS per day and difficulty will be increasing more.
I cant sustain my profit


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> i will probably start returning/selling my equipment after difficulty increase as its not profitable as i thought.
> My mining rig cost me $2200 and so far in 3 weeks i made $900 which is on point with my calculations.
> I was hoping the ROI will be no more than 2 months, but with difficulty increase ill be only making 2 PTS per day and difficulty will be increasing more.
> I cant sustain my profit


if you sell your stuff, try locally. Otherwise you'll cut so far into your profits with paypal fees and shipping fees (on top of the reduced priced you'll be selling them for)


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> if you sell your stuff, try locally. Otherwise you'll cut so far into your profits with paypal fees and shipping fees (on top of the reduced priced you'll be selling them for)


not much to sell really except risers and htc pro 81 mobo

everything else is still under 30 day return period to newegg and amazon.


----------



## Outlawed

Yea, I'm with everyone else on beer now. Over 24 hours and I'm inbetween .8-1.0 PTS. usually make close to 2 PTS a day on what I currently have up. It's a damn shame because ypool doesn't need more workers but I'm losing money otherwise.

Also where are you guys seeing your confirmed/unconfirmed in beer? I use the personal stats on the PTS section of beta.beeeeer.org and only see PTS as it actually gets confirmed.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> i will probably start returning/selling my equipment after difficulty increase as its not profitable as i thought.
> My mining rig cost me $2200 and so far in 3 weeks i made $900 which is on point with my calculations.
> I was hoping the ROI will be no more than 2 months, but with difficulty increase ill be only making 2 PTS per day and difficulty will be increasing more.
> I cant sustain my profit


There's a lot more altcoins out there besides PTS, some almost if not _more_ profitable. No sense bailing out unless you really don't like the process. And PTS might (_might_) increase in value to reflect the difficulty, and there are other Invictus products coming out after BTS that will be eligible for dividends. The coin ain't going anywhere.

I started with PTS, made a little money, found the other altcoins and made a LOT of money in the last month. Enough to pay for 4 290's, 8 270's, motherboards to hold them, risers, power supplies, cpus, ram, etc.

I'm back on PTS this week just to stock my wallet for the BTS launch, but after that I'm diving back into the rest of the altcoin market. It's just too much fun and too much profit right now, and hopefully this bubble won't pop for a while.


----------



## lacrossewacker

I'm not too sure. I used beeeeeeer for a day on one of my GPU's. I switched back to ypool as I found the lack of detailed feedback pretty mehhhh.

I mean, I have no idea how my GPU's performance was really. I'd rather have a detailed report like ypool's....I can put up with the occasional site down nonsense.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> There's a lot more altcoins out there besides PTS, some almost if not _more_ profitable. No sense bailing out unless you really don't like the process. And PTS might (_might_) increase in value to reflect the difficulty, and there are other Invictus products coming out after BTS that will be eligible for dividends. The coin ain't going anywhere.
> 
> I started with PTS, made a little money, found the other altcoins and made a LOT of money in the last month. Enough to pay for 4 290's, 8 270's, motherboards to hold them, risers, power supplies, cpus, ram, etc.
> 
> I'm back on PTS this week just to stock my wallet for the BTS launch, but after that I'm diving back into the rest of the altcoin market. It's just too much fun and too much profit right now, and hopefully this bubble won't pop for a while.


how do you find those proftable alt coins?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> There's a lot more altcoins out there besides PTS, some almost if not _more_ profitable. No sense bailing out unless you really don't like the process. And PTS might (_might_) increase in value to reflect the difficulty, *and there are other Invictus products coming out after BTS that will be eligible for dividends. The coin ain't going anywhere.*
> 
> I started with PTS, made a little money, found the other altcoins and made a LOT of money in the last month. Enough to pay for 4 290's, 8 270's, motherboards to hold them, risers, power supplies, cpus, ram, etc.
> 
> I'm back on PTS this week just to stock my wallet for the BTS launch, but after that I'm diving back into the rest of the altcoin market. It's just too much fun and too much profit right now, and hopefully this bubble won't pop for a while.


I may actually continue to hold my PTS even after the snapshot or sell high and buy back low. It's looking like we'll be receiving 1.33 BTSX per PTS we hold.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> how do you find those proftable alt coins?


Here's a good place to keep an eye on new coin launches, where the fast profits are to be had:

http://www.cryptocoinscalendar.com/

I've made good money on Max, Mint, Dark, Panda, Photon and Vert. I've made peanuts comparatively on PTS.

EDIT: Just avoid any coin with an IPO and most coins with a pre-mine. Be ready to solo mine at once when the coins go live, and cash out on those early blocks fairly quickly (it's cool to hold some if you think they'll appreciate a lot, but most coins do best at launch and struggle thereafter, it's the rare few that have legs). And have a good default coin to mine when you're not doing launches (Doge, PTS, Vert, LTC and even Max are all good choices right now).


----------



## DizZz

Difficulty retarget in 4 minutes!


----------



## Sozin

dat difficulty


----------



## Ali Man

This is it girls!


----------



## wholeeo

We did it!


----------



## theilya

lol next difficulty increase in 4 days

im done with this


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> lol next difficulty increase in 4 days
> 
> im done with this


Blocks to retarget: 4027
Measured: 0.12%
Estimated difficulty: 0.12022726 (331.86%)
Time to retarget: 4d 04:20:21 (2014-02-28 06:33:17 UTC+9)

Amazing.


----------



## VSG

Where are you guys seeing the difficulty retargets? My poor rig is now down to 0.6 PTS/day now









Good thing I only mine when I am afk so the overall loss is not big.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Where are you guys seeing the difficulty retargets? My poor rig is now down to 0.6 PTS/day now


http://mrx.im/pts.php


----------



## VSG

lol why is it tripling from this increase in another 4 days? That's about a 6x increase in 4 days now.


----------



## Ali Man

I think they've overhyped the next difficulty, it should have been something like 0.074...


----------



## DizZz

...still more profitable than scrypt


----------



## VSG

For now, yeah. I really have no idea why the next retarget is so soon. That will stop me mining PTS anymore for sure.

Anything else worth it for Nvidia cards?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> ...still more profitable than scrypt


You sure? I just saw someone reporting over in the main crypto thread that they got about .05 BTC off a multipool in 18 hours with two 780s. Sounds pretty profitable to me.

Speaking of which, what's the go to scrypt miner for AMD on Linux? Since my mining escapades started in PTS the only one I really know about is cudaminer but obviously that's for nvidia (and is it even available for Linux?)

I posted over in the other thread but nobody's apparently down to help a brotha out. I was thinking it might be cgminer but when I went ot the github page it seemed to imply that it was specifically for BTC mining.


----------



## VSG

^ Mind sharing that post? I would like to know more in case I have to switch over from PTS. Thanks!


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> ^ Mind sharing that post? I would like to know more in case I have to switch over from PTS. Thanks!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/official-bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread/13920#post_21837278

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/official-bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread/13930#post_21837344

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/official-bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread/13930#post_21837370


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> You sure? I just saw someone reporting over in the main crypto thread that they got about .05 BTC off a multipool in 18 hours with two 780s. Sounds pretty profitable to me.
> 
> Speaking of which, what's the go to scrypt miner for AMD on Linux? Since my mining escapades started in PTS the only one I really know about is cudaminer but obviously that's for nvidia (and is it even available for Linux?)
> 
> I posted over in the other thread but nobody's apparently down to help a brotha out. I was thinking it might be cgminer but when I went ot the github page it seemed to imply that it was specifically for BTC mining.


A couple of posts below that you can see that he's getting nowhere close to that on his second day of mining. It was an outlier so PTS is still the most profitable









CGMiner is the best scrypt miner for linux and you can find it here:

http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/3.7/


----------



## VSG

He said his pool is registering half the hashes but that could be an anomaly if the miner itself says the same hash rate as before. Even if it has halved, he is still getting 0.03 BTC per day on his dual 780s which is more than what I can get now with my dual 780 Ti setup on PTS.


----------



## theilya

can someone explain to me why my cgminer just opens up and closes?

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
C:\Users\mine\Desktop\cgminer-4.0.0-windows/cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum-us.trademybit.com:3330 -u login.workername -p password

i just can not figure out how to configure cgminer....

https://pool.trademybit.com/start/

I created the bar file with what they told me and it wont even open


----------



## ozzy1925

so what are we doing guys?Keep mining PTS or move to another currency


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> so what are we doing guys?Keep mining PTS or move to another currency


PTS


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> so what are we doing guys?Keep mining PTS or move to another currency


I'm staying with pts until the next difficulty change which at current rate, is in one week.


----------



## Caldeio

Tried appcoin on my cpu just now, dev premined 900 some blocks already. I can't solo mine, it looses connection when i start the 4 nodes i have.

I'm staying PTS for now aswell, I'm very tempted by the 28th. So I'll stick around until then. Hopefully get my other gpus up and running by then.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Tried appcoin on my cpu just now, dev premined 900 some blocks already. I can't solo mine, it looses connection when i start the 4 nodes i have.
> 
> I'm staying PTS for now aswell, I'm very tempted by the 28th. So I'll stick around until then. Hopefully get my other gpus up and running by then.


What happens on the 28th?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> PTS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I'm staying with pts until the next difficulty change which at current rate, is in one week.


ok then which pool ypool or beeeer?


----------



## theilya

why the FUUUUUU my cgminer will not work i dont understand this

it opens and closes


----------



## dolcolax

Why dont you add pause and post it here so we all can help identify the problem


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> ok then which pool ypool or beeeer?


I am still with ypool. just gonna stick with them till i switch.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> I am still with ypool. just gonna stick with them till i switch.


ok then i will too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> What happens on the 28th?


diffuculty will jump again


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolcolax*
> 
> Why dont you add pause and post it here so we all can help identify the problem





i really dont understand what am i doing wrong here

wasted like 2 hour snow

when i open cgminer by it self without the .bat file it asks me for the pool address

but when i try to open it with .bat file it just opens and closes


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> A couple of posts below that you can see that he's getting nowhere close to that on his second day of mining. It was an outlier so PTS is still the most profitable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CGMiner is the best scrypt miner for linux and you can find it here:
> 
> http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/3.7/


Ahh gotcha. I knew something was up with those numbers.

Well thanks for the miner link. I'll keep that on the back burner in case I need to resort back to something else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> diffuculty will jump again


Also the snapshot for BTS X is on the 28th as well.

Now the golden question is do I sell before then or hold and collect BTS X?


----------



## VSG

How about holding till one gets PTS + BTS-X and sell both if/when they go up?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How about holding till one gets PTS + BTS-X and sell both if/when they go up?


Well I've purchased a ton of stuff since I started mining a month ago. 290x, 280x, 270, mobo, cpu, psu, risers, etc.

As much as I want to hold on to it I'll probably have to sell most of my PTS by the first of the month. Need to make back some $.

Speaking of which the open box mobo I got from newegg seems to be DOA. As soon as I get to the bios splash screen it seems to jam up. :/

Now that leaves with my only other extra mobo for the time being that can only support two GPUs. Crappy timing with the incoming BTS X and ever increasing difficulty.


----------



## antonio8

Anyone have any ideas?

My 280X went from 3,100 c/m to 2,200 c/m. I haven't changed anything at all. All my other miners are at the same c/m.

Mining on YPool with Windows 7 using clptsv2.2win: clpts_x86-64 -u MYUSER -p MYPASS -t 1,1 -a 1

I have tried changing the algo to 1, 2, and 3 and even changed the number of threads.


----------



## kskwerl

So I just woke up and I see the new diffculty is in play. Looks like I'm still turning a nice profit


----------



## swiftypoison

INSANE.

Few days ago, i was getting around 2600CPM and doing around .7 or .8 PTS per day. With new difficulty, I am doing .29









Going to return my other GTX 770. Nvidia cards are just not worth mining.


----------



## dolcolax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really dont understand what am i doing wrong here
> 
> wasted like 2 hour snow
> 
> when i open cgminer by it self without the .bat file it asks me for the pool address
> 
> but when i try to open it with .bat file it just opens and closes


In my small experience I dont see anything wrong in your.bat but then again im not familiar with cgminer 4. Didnt even know theres one. Is the version 4 the required miner to use?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Well I've purchased a ton of stuff since I started mining a month ago. 290x, 280x, 270, mobo, cpu, psu, risers, etc.
> 
> As much as I want to hold on to it I'll probably have to sell most of my PTS by the first of the month. Need to make back some $.
> 
> Speaking of which the open box mobo I got from newegg seems to be DOA. As soon as I get to the bios splash screen it seems to jam up. :/
> 
> Now that leaves with my only other extra mobo for the time being that can only support two GPUs. Crappy timing with the incoming BTS X and ever increasing difficulty.


haha people that think they were going to make there money back with PTS, its for the long term.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> haha people that think they were going to make there money back with PTS, its for the long term.


Who said I planned on making back all my money with PTS or in a extremely timely manner? I invested for mining in general, not just PTS and I'm NOT jumping ship (hints why I'm not trying to sell all my equipment at the first sign of troubles with PTS like others on here).

I was simply noting that I can't hold onto all my PTS like I want to because I need to go ahead and start generating some of the revenue back.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Who said I planned on making back all my money back with PTS or in a extremely timely manner? I invested for mining in general, not just PTS and I'm NOT jumping ship (hints why I'm not trying to sell all my equipment at the first sign of troubles with PTS like others on here).
> 
> I was simply noting that I can't hold onto all my PTS like I want to because I need to go ahead and start generating some of the revenue back.


Ok I read your post wrong. lol i miss understood the mother board is DOA, I stand corrected sir!









I selling my stuff just because I am upgrading!


----------



## Panther Al

Heh... As long as a pair of 290x's can generate 250-300 bucks a month relative, I'm OK with it. Come summer when the AC starts kicking on, that might be a different story.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Heh... As long as a pair of 290x's can generate 250-300 bucks a month relative, I'm OK with it. Come summer when the AC starts kicking on, that might be a different story.


AC < Mining


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> why the FUUUUUU my cgminer will not work i dont understand this
> 
> it opens and closes


Because you're running the CGminer for ASIC miners dude. Go find CGminer 3.7.2.

EDIT here: http://www.minedogecoin.com/cgminer-3.7.2-windows.zip


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Heh... As long as a pair of 290x's can generate 250-300 bucks a month relative, I'm OK with it. Come summer when the AC starts kicking on, that might be a different story.


This^
Just ordered a 2nd 290X. The power usage is fine but the heat may be a deal breaker come summer in Texas.


----------



## derpa

Wow.....







with the difficulty jump, I went from 2.75 PTS/day to ~.88 PTS/day.... boooooooooo


----------



## omari79

the 280X is being sold for ~390 dollars before taxes in Turkey
*
how much is it in the US?*


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> the 280X is being sold for ~390 dollars before taxes in Turkey
> *
> how much is it in the US?*


$400 +

the toxic is $500 +


----------



## theilya

going to be selling my miner as I dont have the time to research around for coins to mine.
I thought I could just leave it and forget it...

pretty much everything is going back to newegg/amazon except powered risers, h81 motherboard with 4gb ram, the wooden case and 2x corsair 750 power supplies


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> going to be selling my miner as I dont have the time to research around for coins to mine.
> I thought I could just leave it and forget it...
> 
> pretty much everything is going back to newegg/amazon except powered risers, h81 motherboard with 4gb ram, the wooden case and 2x corsair 750 power supplies


already bro. dang.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> already bro. dang.


i made good money with PTS, but having tried this mining thing.....its just not for me.
Its just too consuming and It distracts me from studying for CPA exam


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> i made good money with PTS, but having tried this mining thing.....its just not for me.
> Its just too consuming and It distracts me from studying for CPA exam


That's why you just set it to do something and leave it alone. That's what I do and I am a full time student in college. I just check it in the morning and evening to make sure it is still functioning correctly and I have plenty of time to study and do other college activities.

But mining isn't meant for everyone.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> That's why you just set it to do something and leave it alone. That's what I do and I am a full time student in college. I just check it in the morning and evening to make sure it is still functioning correctly and I have plenty of time to study and do other college activities.
> 
> But mining isn't meant for everyone.


^^This.

Doing engineering, not the easiest thing to take out time from, but all you do is set it up, check temps, may be the exchange once in a while, and leave it alone.


----------



## Hukkel

It can be easy.
If you have a stable miner and clock etc.
Even when mining Litecoin it can be still very profitable.
Especially if the btc will gain in value again and take the ltc with it.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> ^^This.
> 
> Doing engineering, not the easiest thing to take out time from, but all you do is set it up, check temps, may be the exchange once in a while, and leave it alone.


Exactly.

So I installed the AND SDK, restarted, no improvements in CPMs. So I installed another 4GB and that boosted me to almost 13000 CPM. Weird how some people get high CPM with 4GB and 8GB lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> So I installed the AND SDK, restarted, no improvements in CPMs. So I installed another 4GB and that boosted me to almost 13000 CPM. Weird how some people get high CPM with 4GB and 8GB lol.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


what was your cpm before?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> what was your cpm before?


It was 10,700 for 4 280X's. Now it is 13,000 for 4 280X's.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> $400 +
> 
> the toxic is $500 +


is it comparable in gaming performance to the 770? cause that too is ~ $400


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really dont understand what am i doing wrong here
> 
> wasted like 2 hour snow
> 
> when i open cgminer by it self without the .bat file it asks me for the pool address
> 
> but when i try to open it with .bat file it just opens and closes


As someone else said switch to 3.7.2 and also use remove the .exe from cgminer.exe in your bat.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> is it comparable in gaming performance to the 770? cause that too is ~ $400


I would take 770 over 280x for gaming, do some research, nvidia cards are cheaper at the moment. Take a look at AMDs mantle. Take a look at what games you will be playing and how well the cards play them. many variables. Both have there pros and cons remember the 280x msrp is 299$ so you are paying inflation prices.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> going to be selling my miner as I dont have the time to research around for coins to mine.
> I thought I could just leave it and forget it...
> 
> pretty much everything is going back to newegg/amazon except powered risers, h81 motherboard with 4gb ram, the wooden case and 2x corsair 750 power supplies


Better check the Egg's return policy. Most, if not all, mining capable GPU's are "30 day replacement only" now on Newegg.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Better check the Egg's return policy. Most, if not all, mining capable GPU's are "30 day replacement only" now on Newegg.


The egg is a batchhhh to return to. I'd still say keep them and stay on PTS or switch to another coin. I have a full time job in another state, ex wife, wife, kid with ex wife etc and still manage just fine. It will be worth it if you don't get to discouraged.

Edit: I wish I still had as much free time as I did in college + part time job.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> The egg is a batchhhh to return to. I'd still say keep them and stay on PTS or switch to another coin. I have a full time job in another state, ex wife, wife, kid with ex wife etc and still manage just fine. It will be worth it if you don't get to discouraged.
> 
> Edit: I wish I still had as much free time as I did in college + part time job.


Dam bro, how're you still alive....


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Dam bro, how're you still alive....


One word...... Prozac <--- not lying lol


----------



## drka0tic

I'm gonna try middlecoin which is one of those multipools for a day or two and see if it works out. It's as close as 'set it and forget it' as I can do for now.

Several multipools discussed here:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=424541.msg4623156#msg4623156

Middlecoin as well as some others have an auto-exchange (for a small fee of course) that will send your earnings directly to your bitcoin wallet.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> I'm gonna try middlecoin which is one of those multipools for a day or two and see if it works out. It's as close as 'set it and forget it' as I can do for now.
> 
> Several multipools discussed here:
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=424541.msg4623156#msg4623156
> 
> Middlecoin as well as some others have an auto-exchange (for a small fee of course) that will send your earnings directly to your bitcoin wallet.


I heard that a lot of people are having issues with middlecoin as of late. Most seem to be jumping onto *Clever Mining* or *Trade My Bit*.

You can see on clever mining to expect ~.01 BTC a day with 1Mh/s (which I assume is 1024Kh/s). As DizZz pointed out, it still seems that PTS is more profitable currently.


----------



## drka0tic

I tried Trade my Bit and was getting a very high rejection %. I'll check out clevermining too.


----------



## bigup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> I'm gonna try middlecoin which is one of those multipools for a day or two and see if it works out. It's as close as 'set it and forget it' as I can do for now.
> 
> Several multipools discussed here:
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=424541.msg4623156#msg4623156
> 
> Middlecoin as well as some others have an auto-exchange (for a small fee of course) that will send your earnings directly to your bitcoin wallet.


alot of people leaving MC at the moment,

http://wafflepool.com/ has just taken over them in terms of hash power which is really something as MC were huge!

id go wafflepool if you want multipool with auto payout (low fees at Waffle too!)


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> I would take 770 over 280x for gaming, do some research, nvidia cards are cheaper at the moment. Take a look at AMDs mantle. Take a look at what games you will be playing and how well the cards play them. many variables. Both have there pros and cons remember the 280x msrp is 299$ so you are paying inflation prices.


actually, as i mentioned before, the 770 is being sold for ~$400 too, but thanks for all the info and +rep


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> actually, as i mentioned before, the 770 is being sold for ~$400 too, but thanks for all the info and +rep


cheaper as in not inflated, they're are close to there msrp value.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> I tried Trade my Bit and was getting a very high rejection %. I'll check out clevermining too.


Try restarting your miner. It does level out quite quickly. I get about 0.8-1.1% rejects.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigup*
> 
> alot of people leaving MC at the moment,
> 
> http://wafflepool.com/ has just taken over them in terms of hash power which is really something as MC were huge!
> 
> id go wafflepool if you want multipool with auto payout (low fees at Waffle too!)


Great. Thanks!


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Try restarting your miner. It does level out quite quickly. I get about 0.8-1.1% rejects.


Where you using the scrypt-n port?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Where you using the scrypt-n port?


No, regular scrypt.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> The egg is a batchhhh to return to. I'd still say keep them and stay on PTS or switch to another coin. I have a full time job in another state, ex wife, wife, kid with ex wife etc and still manage just fine. It will be worth it if you don't get to discouraged.
> 
> Edit: I wish I still had as much free time as I did in college + part time job.


i shouldnt have a problem returning

i get free shipping back to them too

as someone mentioned that mining PTS is more profitable than script.
For me, that 2 PTS a day which is $30-35 less $4 in electricity cost.

$150 a week is nothing...

I made $400 this week and $300 week before that which i consider worthwhile return, but $150 that nothing....


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> going to be selling my miner as I dont have the time to research around for coins to mine.
> I thought I could just leave it and forget it...
> 
> pretty much everything is going back to newegg/amazon except powered risers, h81 motherboard with 4gb ram, the wooden case and 2x corsair 750 power supplies


Hopefully gpu's are not from newegg most of theirs graphics cards can only be returned for replacements. Probably from so many people binning gpu's.


----------



## LuminatX

Any opinions on AppCoin?
Been mining it since launch earlier today.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hopefully gpu's are not from newegg most of theirs graphics cards can only be returned for replacements. Probably from so many people binning gpu's.


from egg, but at the time of purchase they didn't implement the replacement only policy on 270s

so im good


----------



## lightsout

Congrats on that I got burned before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hopefully gpu's are not from newegg most of theirs graphics cards can only be returned for replacements. Probably from so many people binning gpu's.
> 
> 
> 
> from egg, but at the time of purchase they didn't implement the replacement only policy on 270s
> 
> so im good
Click to expand...


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Any opinions on AppCoin?
> Been mining it since launch earlier today.


Someone else posted about it earlier...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-amd-pts-gpu-mining/5000_50#post_21838106

Seems like he wasn't successful.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Any opinions on AppCoin?
> Been mining it since launch earlier today.


Yeah I tried, I could not connect for anything. Tried solo and tried in a pool. Pool connected but nothing else happened. I went back to PTS


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yeah I tried, I could not connect for anything. Tried solo and tried in a pool. Pool connected but nothing else happened. I went back to PTS


It's working for me, made about 1300 coins so far.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> It's working for me, made about 1300 coins so far.


Pool?
I tried hashfever


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> It's working for me, made about 1300 coins so far.


got a link for nvidia miner and the pool?


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> It's working for me, made about 1300 coins so far.


How much KH/s did you have on it? Solo or pool?

I have one of my 270Xs mining it at hashfever. Almost 1 hour and nothing in my wallet thus far :-/


----------



## LuminatX

I'm using the cuda miner. this is the bat file info.

cudaminer.exe --algo=scrypt -o stratum+tcp://app.coins-pool.com:3333 -u USERNAME -p PASSWORD

and I'm making only 300KH/s on my gtx670


----------



## VSG

Which pool are you using? Which version of the CUDA miner?


----------



## LuminatX

I'm using this website http://app.coins-pool.com/index.php
and I'm running the latest 64bit version from this link
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0

I've noticed the difficulty is skyrocketing quick though, when i started earlier today it was at 64, and now its at 256.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> I'm using the cuda miner. this is the bat file info.
> 
> cudaminer.exe --algo=scrypt -o stratum+tcp://app.coins-pool.com:3333 -u USERNAME -p PASSWORD
> 
> and I'm making only 300KH/s on my gtx670


Yikes. I'm making around 1125 kh/s on my gtx670.
Though I'm mining PTS on ypool.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yikes. I'm making around 1125 kh/s on my gtx670.
> Though I'm mining PTS on ypool.


Im new to this so I may be wrong but, PTS is different
I mined it too, and was making 1200c/m, though I'm not sure the difference between c/m and kh/s besides their names lol.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> I'm using the cuda miner. this is the bat file info.
> 
> cudaminer.exe --algo=scrypt -o stratum+tcp://app.coins-pool.com:3333 -u USERNAME -p PASSWORD ]
> 
> try this in script i was getting like 350-380khash.
> give it atry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe --algo=scrypt -H 1 -i 0 -l K7x32 -C 1 -m 0 -o stratum+tcp://app.coins-pool.com:3333 -u USERNAME -p PASSWORD
> 
> pause
> edit messed up in quoting


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yikes. I'm making around 1125 kh/s on my gtx670.
> Though I'm mining PTS on ypool.


No you're not








You're getting 1125 C/M. PTS isnt the same as the kh/s from scrypt based coins.

Also i havnt done the calculations but based off what i make in pts and that PTS diff has gone way up youre probably better off mining scrypt coins than PTS with a nvidia gpu. ex. My 7970 gets 3800 CPM and a 670 can only get around 1300. But for scrypt my 7970 gets 760 kh/s and a 670 can probably get 400 or maybe 500 kh/s.


----------



## LuminatX

Trying your added flags now Lester, will let you know


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Trying your added flags now Lester, will let you know


ok







i hope it helps


----------



## lacrossewacker

I found a block today @ ypool


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I found a block today @ ypool


nice do they give reward for it?


----------



## LuminatX

Done 100 shares with the new tag, and still getting 300kh/s, maybe you're card is able to OC higher than mine?


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Done 100 shares with the new tag, and still getting 300kh/s, maybe you're card is able to OC higher than mine?


aw ok , maybe thats the case. my clocks were 1320/7380..








whats ur btw?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> nice do they give reward for it?


I don't think I get anything in particular. Just contributing to the pool like every body else!


----------



## LuminatX

not sure where you got your numbers from, but here's my precisionx
weird because i have my card unlocked to 1.2v, but with this miner its not pushing the card to its max.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Done 100 shares with the new tag, and still getting 300kh/s, maybe you're card is able to OC higher than mine?


FYI I did a bit of research on Appcoin while I actually mined it for a few hours. I ended up stopping because all the stuff that I found led to it being a major scam coin.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> FYI I did a bit of research on Appcoin while I ended up mining it for a few hours. I ended up stopping though because all the stuff that I found led to it being a major scam coin.


yeah, I've seen the thread with a bunch of controversy, I figure I'll end up changing back to pts tonight, but hold onto the coins i did make and see what happens.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> not sure where you got your numbers from, but here's my precisionx
> weird because i have my card unlocked to 1.2v, but with this miner its not pushing the card to its max.


weird is there something limiting your card like power target? or maybe the miner utilization on the card not fully using it
here's mine too


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> FYI I did a bit of research on Appcoin while I actually mined it for a few hours. I ended up stopping because all the stuff that I found led to it being a major scam coin.


All I seen that made me lose interest in it was the dev premined 900 blocks. I have no idea how many coins to a block but that was enough for me.


----------



## LuminatX

that's weird, cause I have my power target set to 145%, yet I notice in my log, its just hovering at 99%
I'm running the latest 334.89 drivers

EDIT: lol weird, I lowered my power target, then raised it back up, and now im at least at 137%, and my kh/s is at 350
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> weird is there something limiting your card like power target? or maybe the miner utilization on the card not fully using it
> here's mine too
> 'snip'


----------



## lester007

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> that's weird, cause I have my power target set to 145%, yet I notice in my log, its just hovering at 99%
> I'm running the latest 334.89 drivers
> 
> EDIT: lol weird, I lowered my power target, then raised it back up, and now im at least at 137%, and my kh/s is at 350
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> weird is there something limiting your card like power target? or maybe the miner utilization on the card not fully using it
> here's mine too
> 'snip'
Click to expand...




yeah atleast you gain a little more


----------



## VSG

Yikes, I had pretty much set up everything for Appcoin. I really want to try out something else before the next PTS difficulty because that's when it stops being worth mining anymore for me at the current prices. Is there anything else I should try out for Nvidia?


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yikes, I had pretty much set up everything for Appcoin. I really want to try out something else before the next PTS difficulty because that's when it stops being worth mining anymore for me at the current prices. Is there anything else I should try out for Nvidia?


try yacoin or vertcoin, but pts is a little bit profitable


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yikes, I had pretty much set up everything for Appcoin. I really want to try out something else before the next PTS difficulty because that's when it stops being worth mining anymore for me at the current prices. Is there anything else I should try out for Nvidia?


It really depends, I'm trying out Reddcoin now, sort of gambling cause its new and had some buzz on reddit.


----------



## naved777

How much cpm can I expect by mining from my CPU ?


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> How much cpm can I expect by mining from my CPU ?


between 150-500 is what i've seen.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> How much cpm can I expect by mining from my CPU ?


4.8GHz 24/7? I'd say 500-600 CPM. I'd bump that clock down though and even free up a thread or two. Just to favor stability over clock and to give some breathing room for your GPU miners.

I get 400-450 on my 3770k @ 4.3ghz on 6 threads.


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Yea I'm with this guy
> 
> I have 6 x 290x running 4gb of ram lol
> Linux


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> try yacoin or vertcoin, but pts is a little bit profitable


How to mine yacoin? It's a scryt Jane it's gives only 6 to 8 kash.. Now yacoin also little bit increase difficult and price is down very much.. I think pts only profitable coin.. If in there any fast yacoin miner please mention it


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> No you're not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting 1125 C/M. PTS isnt the same as the kh/s from scrypt based coins.
> 
> Also i havnt done the calculations but based off what i make in pts and that PTS diff has gone way up youre probably better off mining scrypt coins than PTS with a nvidia gpu. ex. My 7970 gets 3800 CPM and a 670 can only get around 1300. But for scrypt my 7970 gets 760 kh/s and a 670 can probably get 400 or maybe 500 kh/s.


What settings do u use to get 3800CPM? I can get max 3200.


----------



## LuminatX

My 670 is getting 350kh/s, so either way nvidia is still getting the short end of the stick as far as any mining goes.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levi1984*
> 
> What settings do u use to get 3800CPM? I can get max 3200.


-a 1 -t 0,0pause

And 1250mhz core clock


----------



## levi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> -a 1 -t 0,0pause
> 
> And 1250mhz core clock


I will try this. What about memory?


----------



## Bluemustang

1500


----------



## kskwerl

I'm not any reponses in the other threads so I'm gonna post this here, anyone using cgminer? wth is wrong with my config. GPU 0 is a 290 and the rest are 290x's


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I'm not any reponses in the other threads so I'm gonna post this here, anyone using cgminer? wth is wrong with my config. GPU 0 is a 290 and the rest are 290x's


Well right off the bat i see you have all the same thread concurrency. 290 has fewer shaders. Thread concurrency is a multiple of shaders.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Well right off the bat i see you have all the same thread concurrency. 290 has fewer shaders. Thread concurrency is a multiple of shaders.


So what should the thread concurr be for a 290 because I think I have the correct value in there for the 290xs

Also I figured it out kinda, they are all pulling over 900kh but what I had to do was only put one value for each parameter instead of four.

So with that being said how would I change thread concurr for the 290 but all the same time use the other values for the 290xs?

Thanks for your time


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> So what should the thread concurr be for a 290 because I think I have the correct value in there for the 290xs
> 
> Also I figured it out kinda, they are all pulling over 900kh but what I had to do was only put one value for each parameter instead of four.
> 
> So with that being said how would I change thread concurr for the 290 but all the same time use the other values for the 290xs?
> 
> Thanks for your time


Just as you did with the commas. You can test what the ideal thread con is for each card.

First delete all the .bins then make 4 basic batch files (like CGMiner --scrypt -o site -u yours -p yours) and run them specifying each gpu individually. cgminer will automatically make a bin with your ideal settings.


----------



## CroakV

Something else to consider for folks bailing on PTS because of double diff...do keep in mind that BTS payout is 1:33 BTS for every PTS in your wallet on the 28th. So, it's BOGO on PTS, basically, pretty much negating the difficulty if the value on BTS is as predicted.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Something else to consider for folks bailing on PTS because of double diff...do keep in mind that BTS payout is 1:33 BTS for every PTS in your wallet on the 28th. So, it's BOGO on PTS, basically, pretty much negating the difficulty if the value on BTS is as predicted.


Good to know. So ive been hearing about this and i read up a bit on google about bitshares. So whats going to happen on the 28th is that PTS will die and be converted to BTS?


----------



## Bluemustang

Looked into this some more and found this site on bitshares and this thread posted talking about BTS, PTS and angelshares. https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=3004.0

On the second post someone mentiones "The disadvantage is, that if you are only interested in BTS X holding PTS will only give you about 40 % the amount of BTS X per dollar compared to buying AGS."

Anyone know what this is about? Should i be converting my PTS into AGS before the BTS's launch? So confused


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It was 10,700 for 4 280X's. Now it is 13,000 for 4 280X's.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Did you have a separate miner window for each card?
I have a .bat file for each card individually.


----------



## bigup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Something else to consider for folks bailing on PTS because of double diff...do keep in mind that BTS payout is 1:33 BTS for every PTS in your wallet on the 28th. So, it's BOGO on PTS, basically, pretty much negating the difficulty if the value on BTS is as predicted.


so for every 1 PTS i have i will get 33 back? is this confirmed 100%?

im still not sure which one to go to, Beeeer or ypool - any ideas?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Looked into this some more and found this site on bitshares and this thread posted talking about BTS, PTS and angelshares. https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=3004.0
> 
> On the second post someone mentiones "The disadvantage is, that if you are only interested in BTS X holding PTS will only give you about 40 % the amount of BTS X per dollar compared to buying AGS."
> 
> Anyone know what this is about? Should i be converting my PTS into AGS before the BTS's launch? So confused


Thing is, you "donate" PTS to get Angelshares, which then convert into BTS when it releases. But you get BTS for "free" based on how many PTS you hold in your wallet, and you can then sell _both_ instruments (or hold them), whereas Angelshares are just _gone_ once they convert.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigup*
> 
> so for every 1 PTS i have i will get 33 back? is this confirmed 100%?
> 
> im still not sure which one to go to, Beeeer or ypool - any ideas?


Typo. 1.33.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigup*
> 
> so for every 1 PTS i have i will get 33 back? is this confirmed 100%?
> 
> im still not sure which one to go to, Beeeer or ypool - any ideas?


Ypool. Myself and others here have had issues with beeeer. When compared to ypool,I was getting approx.40% less PTS.


----------



## bigup

thanks guys


----------



## Hukkel

The problem is that most miners in this thread are expecting too much from mining PTS.

We have all had a short good run. That is all. Average mining gets us less profits but still enough.

With this double diff it still gets us 100s of monies per month. For doing next to nothing.

You just need to find another PTS now and again to keep it fun and keep motivated.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Thing is, you "donate" PTS to get Angelshares, which then convert into BTS when it releases. But you get BTS for "free" based on how many PTS you hold in your wallet, and you can then sell _both_ instruments (or hold them), whereas Angelshares are just _gone_ once they convert.
> Typo. 1.33.


Strange. Still though it sounds more profitable to convert to AGS and then to BTS from the numbers ive heard?

Also if i get BTS for free based on how much PTS i have, how and who do i confirm my PTS with in order to receive BTS?

This all seems pretty strange to me at first hearing lol.


----------



## Hukkel

I honestly cannot understand anything about the whole BTS X and Angelshare system. Not how it works nor what they are.
So much English financial and economical terms. Very dazzling.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Strange. Still though it sounds more profitable to convert to AGS and then to BTS from the numbers ive heard?
> 
> Also if i get BTS for free based on how much PTS i have, how and who do i confirm my PTS with in order to receive BTS?
> 
> This all seems pretty strange to me at first hearing lol.


PTS MUST BE IN YOUR WALLET on or before the 28th. Simple matter to see what you own and how much you are owed in BTS at that point. Exact mechanism for exchange TBA, but it should be fairly straightforward.

Angelshares are a 1:1 TRADE for BTS...you _buy_ Angelshares (which can't be traded to others) by donating PTS. Angelshares become BTS when it launches at a 1:1 ratio of PTS donated. All you have at the end are BTS, as your donated PTS are gone, and the Angelshares have been converted

Holding PTS on the 28th gets you that bonus BTS, and then you can sell or keep _both_ instruments. At the end, you have your PTS _and_ your BTS. Savvy? Said this already, but evidently it didn't stick.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> PTS MUST BE IN YOUR WALLET on or before the 28th. Simple matter to see what you own and how much you are owed in BTS at that point. Exact mechanism for exchange TBA, but it should be fairly straightforward.
> 
> Angelshares are a 1:1 TRADE for BTS...you _buy_ Angelshares (which can't be traded to others) by donating PTS. Angelshares become BTS when it launches at a 1:1 ratio of PTS donated. All you have at the end are BTS, as your donated PTS are gone, and the Angelshares have been converted
> 
> Holding PTS on the 28th gets you that bonus BTS, and then you can sell or keep _both_ instruments. At the end, you have your PTS _and_ your BTS. Savvy? Said this already, but evidently it didn't stick.


Explanation with a side of attitude necessary?

I'll elaborate, as well as repeat myself, as evidently it didnt stick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> On the second post someone mentiones "The disadvantage is, that if you are only interested in BTS X holding PTS will only give you about 40 % the amount of BTS X per dollar compared to buying AGS."


Roughly searching around ive seen where PTS is convertible to AGS at a less than 1:1 ratio meaning getting more AGS shares from PTS shares which you can then turn in 1:1 for BTS. Some of the figures i saw seemed like it could be better than what you said about PTS and BTS but i wasnt sure and was just asking.


----------



## Bluemustang

So beeeer payouts are automatic at .2 or is there a manual way?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Yesterday was my first day of not receiving a full protoshare.

*weeping*

No biggie. I'll keep an eye on what happens with this BTS thing, then probably migrate to another coin if that's what the general consensus here does too.


----------



## mav2000

Me too man...first day and its quite painful now....

Any ideas on what to switch miners to?

Am getting some new cards tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Me too man...first day and its quite painful now....
> 
> Any ideas on what to switch miners to?
> 
> Am getting some new cards tomorrow, hopefully.


I'd mine maxcoin, and/or protoshares for now...or go to wafflepool if you want a steady quick buck without doing nothing. Problem is pts might be better in the not so long run, or max, whereas with wafflepool you'd be making between 0.008-0.011btc per mh/s

Are you mining on nvidia? If you do try qqcoin and hold it, or mine yacoin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I am sorry but this is just not true. I am running one 4gb ram stick 1333 mhz. I have 3 280X cards. The one with the screen attached runs a single thread and the other 2 run 2 threads each. So 5 threads total. This would mean I should need 6 gb ram. My cards are running 1180/1500 and get 2700/3600/3600 cpm.


Thanks! I'm trying to figure it out, it seemed to make a difference with my rigs using win 8 64, enterprise edition.


----------



## Caldeio

Mtgox is down for the count guys.
That's why BTC rose yesterday and then is crashing again.

2nd business day on a Coinbase. No emails still or verify's. I don't think they like me at all. I'm just gonna go crazy at overstock.com and tigerdirect it looks like


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Mtgox is down for the count guys.
> That's why BTC rose yesterday and then is crashing again.
> 
> 2nd business day on a Coinbase. No emails still or verify's. I don't think they like me at all. I'm just gonna go crazy at overstock.com and tigerdirect it looks like


Remember you can also buy gift cards at Gyft as well. Good for Amazon purchases.









http://www.gyft.com/bitcoin/


----------



## Caldeio

i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Remember you can also buy gift cards at Gyft as well. Good for Amazon purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gyft.com/bitcoin/


Yes! noww this is a site I could use







First thing I see is 16k Facebook likes at the bottom. Nice rep+


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yes! noww this is a site I could use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing I see is 16k Facebook likes at the bottom. Nice rep+


let me just direct your attention to this channel.
His other videos are also cool.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> i
> Yes! noww this is a site I could use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing I see is 16k Facebook likes at the bottom. Nice rep+


Yeah i like them as well. Have used them in the past. Been around since 2012 and started accepting BTC about 9 months ago.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Yeah i like them as well. Have used them in the past. Been around since 2012 and started accepting BTC about 9 months ago.


Yes they have reviews on tech sites since sept 2012 just from a 5 minute Google search I did. Even reddit likes them lol


----------



## caenlen

how do I send my BTER pts coins to my wallet? do i go to withdraw, sync, deposit through bter then copy my wallet address into the field when it asks where I want it sent?

which one though, withdraw, sync, or deposit? i was mining pts before the wallet came out, so they are all in my bter account still.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> how do I send my BTER pts coins to my wallet? do i go to withdraw, sync, deposit through bter then copy my wallet address into the field when it asks where I want it sent?
> 
> which one though, withdraw, sync, or deposit? i was mining pts before the wallet came out, so they are all in my bter account still.


Withdraw = withdraw coins
Deposit = deposit coins

You wan't to withdraw coins from BTER correct? So do withdraw and use your wallet address.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> how do I send my BTER pts coins to my wallet? do i go to withdraw, sync, deposit through bter then copy my wallet address into the field when it asks where I want it sent?
> 
> which one though, withdraw, sync, or deposit? i was mining pts before the wallet came out, so they are all in my bter account still.


withdraw, go to wallet get your address put it in the blank, specify amount you want to withdraw and submit.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Withdraw = withdraw coins
> Deposit = deposit coins
> 
> You wan't to withdraw coins from BTER correct? So do withdraw and use your wallet address.


ty got it done.

but yeah my 780 only gets one pts every 3 days now... sucks bad.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ty got it done.
> 
> but yeah my 780 only gets one pts every 3 days now... sucks bad.


This will probably be my last week of PTS, will have to see.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ty got it done.
> 
> but yeah my 780 only gets one pts every 3 days now... sucks bad.


Yeah I'm only sticking it out for another PTS or two then trying Ruby or Mint.


----------



## ozzy1925

you guys getting disconnects very often today?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> you guys getting disconnects very often today?


with ypool i have a had some.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> with ypool i have a had some.


can you remember when was the last time?Sometimes i see my miner was closed could it be because of timeout?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> can you remember when was the last time?Sometimes i see my miner was closed could it be because of timeout?


as I type this it disconnected and then like 10 minutes ago before that.


----------



## Caldeio

Ok I have my miner pointed to my rubycoin pool. With the difficulty changing every block this coin is gonna be crazy.
8 mins to launch.

I couldn't get appcoin to work so I think I might have a bad version or cgminer. Tried 3.7.3 that came with my max stuff and 4.0 listed on the github.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> as I type this it disconnected and then like 10 minutes ago before that.


I've been getting a lot too. Really messed up my c/ms It's like every min there's one.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I've been getting a lot too. Really messed up my c/ms It's like every min there's one.


yea now its getting bad.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> as I type this it disconnected and then like 10 minutes ago before that.


yea same like me thanks


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Ok I have my miner pointed to my rubycoin pool. With the difficulty changing every block this coin is gonna be crazy.
> 8 mins to launch.
> 
> I couldn't get appcoin to work so I think I might have a bad version or cgminer. Tried 3.7.3 that came with my max stuff and 4.0 listed on the github.
> I've been getting a lot too. Really messed up my c/ms It's like every min there's one.


I cant even find the wallet, miner, etc? Is it even up?


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Ok I have my miner pointed to my rubycoin pool. With the difficulty changing every block this coin is gonna be crazy.
> 8 mins to launch.
> 
> I couldn't get appcoin to work so I think I might have a bad version or cgminer. Tried 3.7.3 that came with my max stuff and 4.0 listed on the github.
> I've been getting a lot too. Really messed up my c/ms It's like every min there's one.


What should my Mh/s be on this? I'm currently getting 689.9 and slowly going up. No idea if this is good or not. Should I change my intensity to something? I think I selected "d" Thanks!

Edit: I'm using bfgminer and my card isn't working hard at all...
Edit #2 Answered part of my question. Note to self do NOT set intensity to "20"


----------



## kzim9

So I got the new miner (six 270's) and DL the AMD miner from the OP and edited the .bat to this......

clpts_x86-64 -u workername.pts_1 -p workerpass -t 0,1,2,3,4,5 -a 1

When I start the miner it comes up, but then quickly closes? Whats going on with that?

Also on a related note, my PTS wallet stopped working? Do I need to switch it to the new BTS wallet?


----------



## Outlawed

purge


----------



## LuminatX

wow first I read about the guy who bought one 780 and received 2 on accident, and now you getting a free 290,
I think its time to play the gpu buying lottery game haha.


----------



## ozzy1925

edited...


----------



## drka0tic

Removed


----------



## batman900

It will all be lost in the mix. If you feel bad for dell then you can let them know about it. I wouldn't.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> its better to call them and tell them the situation


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> It will all be lost in the mix. If you feel bad for dell then you can let them know about it. I wouldn't.


I have the money to pay for it (although I really shouldn't use it). If I end up getting charged, then I end up getting charged. Doesn't look like that's the case so far though.


----------



## DizZz

Please keep discussions about getting a card sent to you by accident out of this thread because someone else started a thread a couple days ago with a similar situation and it was removed so I do not want any repercussions for any of you for posting that in here. Thanks!


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I have the money to pay for it (although I really shouldn't use it). If I end up getting charged, then I end up getting charged. Doesn't look like that's the case so far though.


Given how incompetent Dell seems to be I would call them ONCE to let them know what happened and see where it goes from there. I bet you never hear from them again.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Please keep discussions about getting a card sent to you by accident out of this thread because someone else started a thread a couple days ago with a similar situation and it was removed so I do not want any repercussions for any of you for posting that in here. Thanks!


No problem. Edited.

I'll actually end up calling them just to make sure. Still a 290 at a killer price.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Just as you did with the commas. You can test what the ideal thread con is for each card.
> 
> First delete all the .bins then make 4 basic batch files (like CGMiner --scrypt -o site -u yours -p yours) and run them specifying each gpu individually. cgminer will automatically make a bin with your ideal settings.


How do I specify each GPU?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

What are the best setting for 2 280x?


----------



## kzim9

Anyone else having sync issues with their wallet? I am still using the old wallet and don't know if I need to change it? A few hundred pages back there was talk about it......


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> What are the best setting for 2 280x?


try this x -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1


----------



## Darth Scabrous

but i have no 3rd gpu, why would I need that 3?

Other than that, those are my settings, and I'm only getting 4337


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> How do I specify each GPU?


If using cudaminer of c/sgminer, you use the -d flag, example:

Code:



Code:


-d 0,1,2

Jeffinslaw


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> but i have no 3rd gpu, why would I need that 3?
> 
> Other than that, those are my settings, and I'm only getting 4337


well, i copied that from a user who was getting 3600cpm per r280x and i am using the same for my 2x 290 it also works


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> If using cudaminer of c/sgminer, you use the -d flag, example:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -d 0,1,2
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I'm sorry can you give me an example. where do I put the -d flag? at the tail end of the .bat file?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Dodgecoin or RieCoin hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I'm sorry can you give me an example. where do I put the -d flag? at the tail end of the .bat file?


Close to the beginning. I only use -d flag for PTS. With PTS it is -t though. Example:

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -d 0 -scrypt

like that.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## batman900

Sigh I haven't been able to log into ypool all day.... Wanna see how close I am to my next coin...


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yikes. I'm making around 1125 kh/s on my gtx670.
> Though I'm mining PTS on ypool.
> 
> 
> 
> Im new to this so I may be wrong but, PTS is different
> I mined it too, and was making 1200c/m, though I'm not sure the difference between c/m and kh/s besides their names lol.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yikes. I'm making around 1125 kh/s on my gtx670.
> Though I'm mining PTS on ypool.
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting 1125 C/M. PTS isnt the same as the kh/s from scrypt based coins.
> 
> Also i havnt done the calculations but based off what i make in pts and that PTS diff has gone way up youre probably better off mining scrypt coins than PTS with a nvidia gpu. ex. My 7970 gets 3800 CPM and a 670 can only get around 1300. But for scrypt my 7970 gets 760 kh/s and a 670 can probably get 400 or maybe 500 kh/s.
Click to expand...

Yeah guys, I realized this morning that I typed in response to kh/s when I was talking about cpm.
I'm dumb, disregard









I might check out Scyptcoin then, I was wondering what's best to mine.
Just started mining PTS because someone suggested it's a good place to start.

I think I might look into CPU & CUDA mining simultaneously, as I only mine while I'm at work or sleeping.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Sigh I haven't been able to log into ypool all day.... Wanna see how close I am to my next coin...


think about where you want to be.......Now half that


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> think about where you want to be.......Now half that


Lmao, after I said that, the page that had been loading the site for over 10 minutes finally succeeded. Good lord half a point........ Indeed. ... I am sad. Doesn't even feel like half of what it used to be.


----------



## Bluemustang

Guys my PTS on beeeeer has said paid for like 12 hours now and ive still got nothing in my wallet. Whats the deal?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Guys my PTS on beeeeer has said paid for like 12 hours now and ive still got nothing in my wallet. Whats the deal?


what wallet you using?


----------



## kzim9

So I DL the new wallet and went to transfer the 1 PTS I had in my old wallet and it says I don't have enough to cover the FEE?

I already lost 1 PTS not getting the new wallet and and the old wallet falling out of sync.......

Whats up with that???


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> So I DL the new wallet and went to transfer the 1 PTS I had in my old wallet and it says I don't have enough to cover the FEE?
> 
> I already lost 1 PTS not getting the new wallet and and the old wallet falling out of sync.......
> 
> Whats up with that???


I didn't have to transfer anything with the new wallet. Literally DL it, install it, then copy the wallet.dat file from your C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\PTSwhatever\wallet.dat over to the new BTSwhatever folder

I did this after I ran the new wallet once so it would generate a wallet.dat of it's own, then I exited and did the copy/paste = DONE

I had NO out of sync issues, NO missing PTS, NO corrupt file errors, nada.....everything was pretty straight forward; all I did was follow the steps they laid out on the forum. I wish I had the link, like someone else mentioned, it was being discussed about a bagillion pages ago, but those are literally all the steps I did.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> what wallet you using?


Downloaded the wallet from somewhere official just recently. BitShares-PTS version v1.0.0.0-unk-beta Is what it says in the about window.

That is the most recent yes? I had originally downloaded 1 wallet that wouldnt synch then i found this one that is synched so i think it should be right.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> I didn't have to transfer anything with the new wallet. Literally DL it, install it, then copy the wallet.dat file from your C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\PTSwhatever\wallet.dat over to the new BTSwhatever folder
> 
> I did this after I ran the new wallet once so it would generate a wallet.dat of it's own, then I exited and did the copy/paste = DONE
> 
> I had NO out of sync issues, NO missing PTS, NO corrupt file errors, nada.....everything was pretty straight forward; all I did was follow the steps they laid out on the forum. I wish I had the link, like someone else mentioned, it was being discussed about a bagillion pages ago, but those are literally all the steps I did.


Link to wallet download?


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Link to wallet download?


This is the one I used:
https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2995.0

Direct link:
https://github.com/InvictusInnovations/BitShares-PTS/releases


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> This is the one I used:
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2995.0
> 
> Direct link:
> https://github.com/InvictusInnovations/BitShares-PTS/releases


Yup, that's the one!


----------



## Bluemustang

Yeah thats the one im using. Apparently even though i had it open and it said it was connected it wasnt downloading new blockchains. I closed it and reopened it and now its downloading new blocks and my transfer showed up.

Unfortunately beeer sent me as soon as i got .2 PTS and the couple payments after that are wasted. I already wasted a lot longer then it should have taken to get to those .2 so what i had before wasnt wasted, now i get a little waste anyway.

They've so lost me, sticking to ypool.


----------



## derpa

I've not left ypool since I started way back when, and I'm glad I didn't based on all the talk around Duff or whatever it's called. Sure ypool is having some teething issues with the sudden rush of miners flooding the site, and a few of my workers have dropped offline during the day, but overall, everything is still chugging away, and I've been racking up PTS the whole time.

The day they announced the new BTS wallet, I was thinking about selling and dropping PTS and whatnot. Did the reading on the forums over there and decided to keep chugging along. Since then, I've garnered 6 more PTS, almost 7, and plan to have another 3-5 before the end of the month. Guess we'll see if my plan pays off or not.... COME ON BTS-X!!!!


----------



## NapalmV5

finally got into mining thanks to this thread







gtx580s @ 5600+ cpm

even the dual 8core


----------



## VSG

It says 1380 cpm though?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> This is the one I used:
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2995.0
> 
> Direct link:
> https://github.com/InvictusInnovations/BitShares-PTS/releases


Thanks! +rep!


----------



## Bluemustang

5600 CPM 580s? To quote super troopers, In Irish accent "I'll believe ya when me (edit: poop) turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbet."


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It says 1380 cpm though?


yeh 1378.. why?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> 5600 CPM 580s? To quote super troopers, In Irish accent "I'll believe ya when me (edit: poop) turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbet."


lol thats 5x 580s


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> finally got into mining thanks to this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtx580s @ 5600+ cpm
> 
> even the dual 8core


how to download this miner... its look so good


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> yeh 1378.. why?


Where are you reading 5600+ cpm though? Usually the miner is what everyone refers to.


----------



## Caldeio

Report!

Coinbase said, i can't verify at all on my account and to try again in a few weeks. I had my mom sign up and verify phone number. Tomorrow is the 3rd today if nothing goes though, im taking that bank account off and doing it on hers.

Gyft.com Works great! Too bad I didn't notice BTC had gone down so much. Was thinking it was still at 550. Bought a 125$ giftcard for Amazon. with the BTC rates, it would be 133.32 if it was at 550 still. 157 if it was 650 still. Oh well I got to use some of my coins!


----------



## Rage19420

Is it just me or have the CPM's taken a hit? Was at 3400 with a single 280x and now barely breaking 3000.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Is it just me or have the CPM's taken a hit? Was at 3400 with a single 280x and now barely breaking 3000.


they seem to be down, im on ypool


----------



## Darth Scabrous

what core and memory does everyone have their 280x on? I've tried the -t 0,0,1,1 -a 1, but it only gets me 5500 for 2 of them. Seems like I'm much lower, and I'm using the clpts 2.2


----------



## Bluemustang

Installed amd app sdk?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Installed amd app sdk?


?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well today has been terrible for me for PTS. First, I loose 2 PTS upgrading to the new Bitshares-PTS wallet. Then, the display driver decides to crash after mining PTS for over 30 hours straight. This is the first crash I have had since I set the computer up. I didn't touch ANYTHING or change ANYTHING. Not to mention all the other crap that has happened within the last 24 hours.

So I decided to mine Ruby on trademybit. According the the site, it's 240% more profitable than Litecoin. Will see how long that stays...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> what core and memory does everyone have their 280x on? I've tried the -t 0,0,1,1 -a 1, but it only gets me 5500 for 2 of them. Seems like I'm much lower, and I'm using the clpts 2.2


I'm running 1150 core and 1600 memory. Getting 3400 cpm with same miner and config as you. Except I only have one card.


----------



## Crizume

Ya idk about ruby. Seems sketchy. I took half my hash and put it blackcoin. Hopefully one of them takes off so one of of us gets lucky.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Installed amd app sdk?


I've seen this mentioned elsewhere. Does it make a noticeable difference?


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> I'm running 1150 core and 1600 memory. Getting 3400 cpm with same miner and config as you. Except I only have one card.


Then I give up, I running the exact same thing as most everyone else, yet I'm only getting 4320 for 2 280x. I have no clue what I'm doing wrong, and the amd app sdk didn't help either. I downloaded and installed it, but nothing different.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> ?


http://developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/heterogeneous-computing/amd-accelerated-parallel-processing-app-sdk/downloads/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> I've seen this mentioned elsewhere. Does it make a noticeable difference?


Most certainly does. I significantly improved my performance. My 7970 gets 3800 CPM.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Do you just download and install? Or do you have to do something with it?


----------



## Bluemustang

I just dld and installed. Using with 13.12.


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Maybe I need to restart computer for it to take effect.


----------



## Rage19420

Ok this a new one. Two 280x's stock settings. Starts off at 6400 cpm's, within a few minutes...crawling at 4000.?

No idea what that warning is referring too.???


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> http://developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/heterogeneous-computing/amd-accelerated-parallel-processing-app-sdk/downloads/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> I've seen this mentioned elsewhere. Does it make a noticeable difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most certainly does. I significantly improved my performance. My 7970 gets 3800 CPM.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure its included in the driver isn't it?


----------



## Bluemustang

Nope, scroll back a few pages this was already discussed.

My previous post. "Thought so too but nope. Using 13.12 and i was getting 3k cpm with 1 thread, 2 threads lowered me to 1900 CPM. Installed AMD APP SDK now i got 3800 CPM with 2 threads."


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I'm on 13.11. Think that could have any real impact?


----------



## Rage19420

I installed the SDK last evening even tho my cpm's were on target for my cards 3400 for a single 280x and 9800 for three. There was no perceivable difference after.

Now suddenly tonight my CPM's are all over the place.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Nope, scroll back a few pages this was already discussed.
> 
> My previous post. "Thought so too but nope. Using 13.12 and i was getting 3k cpm with 1 thread, 2 threads lowered me to 1900 CPM. Installed AMD APP SDK now i got 3800 CPM with 2 threads."


Well either way does no good for my 270's running scrypt. Or is this supposed to only help PTS?


----------



## Bluemustang

All i can tell you is ive always read amd app sdk is needed for mining because of OpenCL and that without amd app sdk i couldnt get more than 1900 CPM with 2 threads, had to use 1 thread. With it i get 3800.


----------



## Caldeio

Get about 20-40 extra c/m's with the APP sdk on my 270x toxic. Miner uses 1385mb to run one thread.


----------



## theilya

anyone interested in buying wooden mining case, asrock h81 bitcoin mobo and 2x corsair 750 PSU plus some powered risers?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> anyone interested in buying wooden mining case, asrock h81 bitcoin mobo and 2x corsair 750 PSU plus some powered risers?


why you selling it?


----------



## 316320

gyft.com worked great!


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> why you selling it?


too much work for little porfit

mining is not for me


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> too much work for little porfit
> 
> mining is not for me


what were you mining with? and what kind of risers are they, are they USB?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> what were you mining with? and what kind of risers are they, are they USB?


5x 270s
1x 280

I have 2 1x to 16x powered riser with two wires
and 1 16x to 16x powered riser with two wires

not usb


----------



## kskwerl

did you guys see that some people are saying mtgox is going to claim insolvency?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> did you guys see that some people are saying mtgox is going to claim insolvency?


Yes, I'm following this. About to sleep though.

They have like 750m in BTC stolen or lost over the past year I read in this powerpoint. Did you read that PowerPoint? Idk if it's real though.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yes, I'm following this. About to sleep though.
> 
> They have like 750m in BTC stolen or lost over the past year I read in this powerpoint. Did you read that PowerPoint? Idk if it's real though.


Link to it?


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> how to download this miner... its look so good


im using the cpu miner for ivy bridge posted by DizZz at first post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Where are you reading 5600+ cpm though? Usually the miner is what everyone refers to.


heres all 3 systems.. all in! total 7900cpm

2x 1.5gb 580 stock reference cooled - 980x stock cooled/ram @ 2288


2x 3gb 580 stock windforce cooled - 990x stock cooled/ram @ 2133
these 580s oced should do 2300 cpm but oc doesnt work same cpm default clocks or oced


1x 3gb 580 stock windforce cooled - dual s2011 true coppers cooled/ram @ 2072


----------



## SDMODNoob

the BTC market is going nuts over at BTCE a $150+ price fluctuation lol


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Link to it?


Read about it on ARS

http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/02/mt-gox-once-the-worlds-largest-bitcoin-exchange-shuts-down/


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Link to it?


http://www.scribd.com/doc/209050732/MtGox-Situation-Crisis-Strategy-Draft


----------



## ozzy1925

1BTC is down to $430 should we trade PTS to BTC now?


----------



## Crizume

Here is a great summary of the events that have transpired for those unaware.

http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1yvdcd/heres_a_summary_of_what_has_happened_over_the/


----------



## derpa

Okay, so I FINALLY got ubuntu up and running.....drivers installed, miner in, .sh file created. My problem is, after about 1-2 minutes of the miner going, the computer just restarts. No beeps, no error codes, just black screen and reboot.... Any ideas?


----------



## Hukkel

YPOOL was all over the place last night.
I am happy it is stable again now. It was a nightmare with diconnects.
They really need to get their act together or I am gone to Maxcoin and another pool.

Mt Gox is gone. This can only be good for BTC in general. It can rise in price back again.

@theilya; you cannot sell stuff in a random topic. Use the market for it.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> 1BTC is down to $430 should we trade PTS to BTC now?


I'm wondering the exact same thing!


----------



## battleaxe

Man... PTS started off so good. What a shame it went south so fast. I'm disappointed. I loved that Nvidia could actually mine something for once. Didn't last long though.


----------



## Hukkel

*Estimated difficulty: 0.04228686 (116.72%)
Time to retarget: 10d 15:05:01 (2014-03-08 13:22:00 UTC+9)
*

Looks like the hype is over. People getting in for a quick buck are now onto Rubycoin.
Looks like this is a stabelish diff. Not too bad.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> *Estimated difficulty: 0.04228686 (116.72%)
> Time to retarget: 10d 15:05:01 (2014-03-08 13:22:00 UTC+9)
> *
> 
> Looks like the hype is over. People getting in for a quick buck are now onto Rubycoin.
> Looks like this is a stabelish diff. Not too bad.


that's all mumbo jumbo to me. So is the difficulty still rising, just slower now?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> 1BTC is down to $430 should we trade PTS to BTC now?


When BTC drops in value it does not change the PTS>BTC exchange rate.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> When BTC drops in value it does not change the PTS>BTC exchange rate.


but you do get more BTC per PTS....


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> but you do get more BTC per PTS....


No it doesn't, that is what he tries to say. The value BTC > dollar isn't 100% connectoed to the BTC>PTS value.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> No it doesn't, that is what he tries to say. The value BTC > dollar isn't 100% connectoed to the BTC>PTS value.


so if 1 PTS is $100 when 1 BTC is for example $1000
you will get 1/10th of BTC

not if 1 BTC is $500 and PTS is still $100 you will get 2/10th of BTC

is this not correct?


----------



## batman900

Yep I'm confused now to. As I look at bter it shows I will now get .18 btc for the same amount that would have given me .17 yesterday.


----------



## Ali Man

Its because PTS was 0.025 yesterday and its 0.027 today. Do you guys even check the PTS values before comparing the amount with BTC?


----------



## lacrossewacker

what's a good wallet to use for BTC


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> so if 1 PTS is $100 when 1 BTC is for example $1000
> you will get 1/10th of BTC
> 
> not if 1 BTC is $500 and PTS is still $100 you will get 2/10th of BTC
> 
> is this not correct?


No.

If PTS is worth .025 BTC, then when a bitcoin is worth 1000 dollars, PTS is worth 25 USD. If BTC drops to 500 dollars, PTS is worth 12.50 USD. You are buying the same amount of bitcoins with your PTS as long as the PTS/BTC (in this example, .025) stays the same. The reason your PTS are worth less USD is because BTC is worth less.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Its because PTS was 0.025 yesterday and its 0.027 today. Do you guys even check the PTS values before comparing the amount with BTC?


I don't think so









Value is still high guys. Even on my 270x, it's more profitable than other coins. I'm trying to get cgminer 3.7.2 setup and working so I can mine new altcoins. I missed scam appcoin, blackcoin and rubycoin. Next coins that are coming out that seem popular are on March 1st. I'd like to be ready to go, full steam.


----------



## Shogon

Well CoinBase worked out for me, deposit is in the bank.









I tried doing vertcoin but I can't mine if my life depended on it







. To busy being pampered by guides by fine people to understand how to set up a miner/wallet for a new coin







.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I don't think so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Value is still high guys. Even on my 270x, it's more profitable than other coins. I'm trying to get cgminer 3.7.2 setup and working so I can mine new altcoins. I missed scam appcoin, blackcoin and rubycoin. Next coins that are coming out that seem popular are on March 1st. I'd like to be ready to go, full steam.


If you figure out how to get it working in linux, please do share. I've been having issues as noted *here*.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Well CoinBase worked out for me, deposit is in the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried doing vertcoin but I can't mine if my life depended on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . To busy being pampered by guides by fine people to understand how to set up a miner/wallet for a new coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


just got my deposit too from Coinbase yesterday. Painless. Pretty confident in their system


----------



## Caldeio

http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2014/02/25/secondmarket-bitcoin-exchange/?iid=HP_LN

Anyone see that SecondMarket is a exchange entering the USA market?


----------



## Ali Man

Anyone else experiencing massive disconnects on ypool?


----------



## VSG

Ya, has been the case for about 3 hours or so now. I can't even access my account to transfer over the mined PTS to my wallet!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Anyone else experiencing massive disconnects on ypool?


Yeap like crazy...again lol Normal server and backup too.
riecoin is on normal and PTS is on backup both keep going down.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Anyone else experiencing massive disconnects on ypool?


yes


----------



## VSG

Finally back online!


----------



## Panther Al

Huh. Ok, Linux newb here. As expected, my miner crashed and stopped when ypool did. Is there a way to automate it so it restarts on its own?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Huh. Ok, Linux newb here. As expected, my miner crashed and stopped when ypool did. Is there a way to automate it so it restarts on its own?


well i am looking for that command also linux is very good at mining but not for a newbie


----------



## caenlen

ok I am done mining,

I have 5.9625 PTS, how do I sell them or trade them? i just want to get it done and overwith so i can uninstall my wallet, mining just isnt for me.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Bter > PTS > BTC > USD


----------



## beaker7

Now that the BTC bubble is bursting, what do you all plan to do with all these AMD cards? Ebay?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker7*
> 
> Now that the BTC bubble is bursting, what do you all plan to do with all these AMD cards? Ebay?


why is it bursting? It's outlook just got brighter...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker7*
> 
> Now that the BTC bubble is bursting, what do you all plan to do with all these AMD cards? Ebay?


how much has it gone down? last i checked it was 600ish... i'd call that far from bursting...


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker7*
> 
> Now that the BTC bubble is bursting, what do you all plan to do with all these AMD cards? Ebay?


nope why should i ?Already ordered my 3rd r290


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker7*
> 
> Now that the BTC bubble is bursting, what do you all plan to do with all these AMD cards? Ebay?


wish ypool wasnt hit or miss, i love how people are craving amd cards for gaming when nvidia is just as good if not better for gaming (at current prices anyway).


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> how much has it gone down? last i checked it was 600ish... i'd call that far from bursting...


I dont see a problem with it. Mtgox was the problem. And now they gone. Hopefully btc can make a recovery.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ok I am done mining,
> 
> I have 5.9625 PTS, how do I sell them or trade them? i just want to get it done and overwith so i can uninstall my wallet, mining just isnt for me.


go back to page 1 and watch the tutorial on selling your ProtoShare on Bter...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-amd-pts-gpu-mining


----------



## lacrossewacker

It's kind of a weird time to sell now. Aren't you a little curious about what will happen to PTS in the near future


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> It's kind of a weird time to sell now. Aren't you a little curious about what will happen to PTS in the near future


while i am interested in what will happen to it, im more concerned with what will happen when the change hits will bts be worth anything?, how will the market react to the change? to be on the "safe side" im selling now to at least have some btc b4 the price goes back up (hopefully)









side note: guess the new beta driver is out for amd im gonna try and see if that gives me any boost in mining performance (hopefully no artifacting.)


----------



## ozzy1925

does the ypool and the miner both down?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> does the ypool and the miner both down?


Yea ypool is pretty bad.


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Yea ypool is pretty bad.


well it was quite good when this thread was made lol but now its been hammered by new miners and i dont think ypool was prepared or done anything to prevent the massive downtimes


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Yea ypool is pretty bad.


how about beeer?


----------



## VSG

I wouldn't trust beeeeer if that was the last pool left, I would rather solo mine given my experiences with it.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I wouldn't trust beeeeer if that was the last pool left, I would rather solo mine given my experiences with it.


so no ypool and no beeer, what miner you using?


----------



## VSG

Still on ypool, I don't want to switch anything at this point so close to the 28th. Anyone know exactly when the snapshot will be taken? I want to time it so that I can get the most PTS into my wallet then.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> so no ypool and no beeer, what miner you using?


Anyone tried 1gh lately? http://pts.1gh.com/


----------



## kzim9

Can I use cg miner for pts? The op amd miner will not run on my 6 card miner in win 8.1 pro.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> If you figure out how to get it working in linux, please do share. I've been having issues as noted *here*.


Well, I can tell you that it can be a huge pain to get it working. Took me upwards of 35 hours to figure it all out. But, getting 4150cps on my 290 now, so very worth it.

I'll guide you to a few of the sites that helped me. Number one: I guess you have to know what base system you are using. I am using Ubuntu but the base setup is Precise it seems.

http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide (this one is precise, but they have a version here for almost any setup I think)

http://highoncoins.com/litecoin-rig/how-to-install-ubuntu-and-optimize-cgminer-for-litecoin-mining-rig/

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.0;topicseen

I have noticed that when you startup the miner you must have the entire scrypt in place such as this:

#!/bin/sh
export DISPLAY=:0
export GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS=1
./clpts -u user.pts_gpuname -p x -t 0,0,1,1 -a 2

And you can overclock the GPU with this:

aticonfig --adapter=1 --od-setclocks=1110,1415,150,1

aticonfig --adapter=1 --od-commitclocks
aticonfig --adapter=1 --od-gettemperature
aticonfig --adapter=1 --od-getclocks

Cut and past the entire thing in there, it will set the clocks and commit them all at once. I usually open another terminal window in addition to the miner to do so. You can adjust the clocks while it is mining and watch results.

You may have to adjust the clocks above, but that made it work for me, assuming you have all the software playing nice of course.

From the looks of it though, you need to start with the guides above if you haven't already found those. The good news is you'll be a pro with Linux when its all over. I love it now.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Can I use cg miner for pts? The op amd miner will not run on my 6 card miner in win 8.1 pro.


The miner wont let you? Have you tried another miner to see if it works? Are all your cards recognized by windows? If you answered yes to that last question. Send me a pm


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> The miner wont let you? Have you tried another miner to see if it works? Are all your cards recognized by windows? If you answered yes to that last question. Send me a pm


I sent you a PM

I got all cards recognized in Win7 with generic AMD drivers, but the OP AMD miner will not run. It starts and then shuts down after a couple seconds.....

Going to attempt in Win 8.1 Pro

I also tried BAMT and Ubuntu 12.10 but getting Kernal issues and/or boot/install issues, so I gave up on them....


----------



## VSG

Anyone else just having their shares accumulating on ypool but not depositing into PTS? I am at over 500 shares at the moment.


----------



## kzim9

So I ran the OP miner and from 6 Asus 270's I am getting 8300 cpm. Is this about right? 1383cpm / card? Only thing is I don't hear the gpu fans ramping up.....!?

EDIT:

Seems to have leveled off at 8160 to 8220 cpm......

AND the fans ARE ramping







Its actually working .....







It been 3 days of hell getting this thing running.....


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Anyone else just having their shares accumulating on ypool but not depositing into PTS? I am at over 500 shares at the moment.


i think im in the same boat last time i looked i was at 850....


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKENBAKEN*
> 
> i think im in the same boat last time i looked i was at 850....


now im at 1100

oops sory for double post hit the wrong button to edit


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Well, I can tell you that it can be a huge pain to get it working. Took me upwards of 35 hours to figure it all out. But, getting 4150cps on my 290 now, so very worth it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll guide you to a few of the sites that helped me. Number one: I guess you have to know what base system you are using. I am using Ubuntu but the base setup is Precise it seems.
> 
> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide (this one is precise, but they have a version here for almost any setup I think)
> 
> http://highoncoins.com/litecoin-rig/how-to-install-ubuntu-and-optimize-cgminer-for-litecoin-mining-rig/
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.0;topicseen
> 
> I have noticed that when you startup the miner you must have the entire scrypt in place such as this:
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> export DISPLAY=:0
> export GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS=1
> ./clpts -u user.pts_gpuname -p x -t 0,0,1,1 -a 2
> 
> And you can overclock the GPU with this:
> 
> aticonfig --adapter=1 --od-setclocks=1110,1415,150,1
> 
> aticonfig --adapter=1 --od-commitclocks
> aticonfig --adapter=1 --od-gettemperature
> aticonfig --adapter=1 --od-getclocks
> 
> Cut and past the entire thing in there, it will set the clocks and commit them all at once. I usually open another terminal window in addition to the miner to do so. You can adjust the clocks while it is mining and watch results.
> 
> You may have to adjust the clocks above, but that made it work for me, assuming you have all the software playing nice of course.
> 
> From the looks of it though, you need to start with the guides above if you haven't already found those. The good news is you'll be a pro with Linux when its all over. I love it now.


That's the clpts miner for PTS. Took me about 20 minutes to get that one working.









I was referring to cgminer which is used for the mass majority of other alt currencies these days. If you looked at the link you can see that I have tried everything feasible, it just doesn't seem to want to compile correctly. Problems with it detecting the OpenGL correctly I believe.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKENBAKEN*
> 
> now im at 1100
> 
> oops sory for double post hit the wrong button to edit


Finally deposited for me after 700ish shares


----------



## kzim9

Wow @ my total 13800cpm I will only make 1.5 PTS day !?

I think it may be time for me to get out of PTS if this keeps up......lol


----------



## legoman786

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Well, I can tell you that it can be a huge pain to get it working. Took me upwards of 35 hours to figure it all out. But, getting 4150cps on my 290 now, so very worth it.
> 
> I'll guide you to a few of the sites that helped me. Number one: I guess you have to know what base system you are using. I am using Ubuntu but the base setup is Precise it seems.
> 
> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide (this one is precise, but they have a version here for almost any setup I think)
> 
> http://highoncoins.com/litecoin-rig/how-to-install-ubuntu-and-optimize-cgminer-for-litecoin-mining-rig/
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2598.0;topicseen
> 
> I have noticed that when you startup the miner you must have the entire scrypt in place such as this:
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> export DISPLAY=:0
> export GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS=1
> ./clpts -u user.pts_gpuname -p x -t 0,0,1,1 -a 2
> 
> And you can overclock the GPU with this:
> 
> aticonfig --adapter=1 --od-setclocks=1110,1415,150,1
> 
> aticonfig --adapter=1 --od-commitclocks
> aticonfig --adapter=1 --od-gettemperature
> aticonfig --adapter=1 --od-getclocks
> 
> Cut and past the entire thing in there, it will set the clocks and commit them all at once. I usually open another terminal window in addition to the miner to do so. You can adjust the clocks while it is mining and watch results.
> 
> You may have to adjust the clocks above, but that made it work for me, assuming you have all the software playing nice of course.
> 
> From the looks of it though, you need to start with the guides above if you haven't already found those. The good news is you'll be a pro with Linux when its all over. I love it now.






Yeah, with *Nix you can paste the ENTIRE script into terminal and it'll go. I really dislike using CMD because of that.


----------



## dovaboy

my PTS took forever today as well.

BTW:

is this ok? did scan today and had this show up, its the OP PTS gpu miner

MAX coin didnt show up and neither did the RIE coin

"";"Virus found Win32/Heur, C:\Users\Dova\Desktop\ProtoShares Coin\PtsGpuMiner\PtsGPUz0.3c.exe";"Infected"

and this one IDP.Virus.E2B43537

false positives?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Wow @ my total 13800cpm I will only make 1.5 PTS day !?
> 
> I think it may be time for me to get out of PTS if this keeps up......lol


still 20$ a day.

20 x 30 = 600$ a month not bad.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Wow @ my total 13800cpm I will only make 1.5 PTS day !?
> 
> I think it may be time for me to get out of PTS if this keeps up......lol


i was getting 1700cpm from my 270x toxic with default clocks @linux.I think you should try that

edit.i tought you said 8300 cpm


----------



## kzim9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i was getting 1700cpm from my 270x toxic with default clocks @linux.I think you should try that
> 
> edit.i tought you said 8300 cpm


I did, 8300 combined from 6 a stock clocks....


----------



## derpa

i still can't get my linux machine to mine for more than about 1-2 minutes without it rebooting on it's own. I've tried:
stock clocks
OC clocks
increasing the fan curve
all 6 threads
one thread
individual terminal threads per card
six threads in one terminal
changing PCIe communication to Gen1/Gen2

dunno what else to try?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> i still can't get my linux machine to mine for more than about 1-2 minutes without it rebooting on it's own. I've tried:
> stock clocks
> OC clocks
> increasing the fan curve
> all 6 threads
> one thread
> individual terminal threads per card
> six threads in one terminal
> changing PCIe communication to Gen1/Gen2
> 
> dunno what else to try?


does it do that with 5 running? Could be the PSU


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> does it do that with 5 running? Could be the PSU


yup, doesn't matter how many cards I have working, within 1-2mins after starting, just black screen, reboot


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> yup, doesn't matter how many cards I have working, within 1-2mins after starting, just black screen, reboot


well running 5 in windows is better than running 0 in linux...


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> well running 5 in windows is better than running 0 in linux...


while that is 100% true, and a point which cannot be argued; I am so far into this, and it's )#(($ me off that it's not working, I'm determined, lol









I followed the guides in the OP to a T to set this up, so I am really lost as to what to do. I'm working on purging/re-installing my fglrx (whatever that is), then going to re-initialize the ATI drivers and reboot. Guess I'll see what happens then.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Give it another shot, but remember, time IS money


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Give it another shot, but remember, time IS money


true. I'm not too concerned...I have like 7-8 PTS on ypool now, and 23 in my wallet, so if I can't get this back up before thursday night, I'll just transfer everything to my wallet and see how it falls


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

ugh even if i got better cpm it seems like ypool is taking eons to process my unconfirmed balance i had a total of 1 early this morning but yet 12 hours later it still hasn't confirmed....... and i was staying at equilibrium with my confirmed and unconfirmed balance but now it seems to be gaining more unconfirmed than confirmed








guess i will just wait it out might just keep whatever pts i mine from now till the 28th to see what happens


----------



## derpa

so, i typed:

Code:



Code:


aticonfig --initial

into the terminal, and it said something like "No compatible devices found" or something of that nature.....gah?


----------



## Rage19420

Any advice to get 4 280x's to play nice in clpts?

Keeps crashing, tried various combinations:

x -a 1 -t 0,0,1,1,2,2,3,3

x -a 1 -t 0,0,1,1

x -a 1 -t 2,2,3,3

x -a 1 -t 0,0

x -a 1 -t 1,1

x -a 1 -t 2,2

x -a 1 -t 3,3


----------



## lightsout

Man we need a good pool for pts. Weird there is not more popping up.1gh gives me like half the cpm.


----------



## kzim9

How to run 6th AMD card in Win 8.1 Pro.....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1469927/how-i-got-my-6th-gpu-in-win-8-1-pro-amd

It seems to work for me......


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> so, i typed:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> aticonfig --initial
> 
> into the terminal, and it said something like "No compatible devices found" or something of that nature.....gah?


Try

Code:



Code:


export DISPLAY=:0
xhost +

aticonfig --lsa

If it lists all of your cards then do the following,

sudo aticonfig --adapters=all --initial -f


----------



## lacrossewacker

Trying to use clevermining.com

I'm using cgminer 4.0

what's wrong with this?

cgminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u MYBTCADDRESS -p MYPASSWORD
pause



No idea what I'm doing wrong....

Directions according to clevermining.com

http://www.clevermining.com/start
Quote:


> CleverMining doesn't require registration and you can start mining within a minute! Simply point your miner at our pool using your Bitcoin address as username and anything as password:
> 
> stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u YOUR_BTC_ADDRESS -p anything
> 
> Please don't forget to use --scrypt parameter in your miner.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Trying to use clevermining.com
> 
> I'm using cgminer 4.0
> 
> what's wrong with this?
> 
> cgminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u MYBTCADDRESS -p MYPASSWORD
> pause
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what I'm doing wrong....
> 
> Directions according to clevermining.com
> 
> http://www.clevermining.com/start


Doesn't look like thats a GPU miner.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Trying to use clevermining.com
> 
> I'm using cgminer 4.0
> 
> what's wrong with this?
> 
> cgminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u MYBTCADDRESS -p MYPASSWORD
> pause
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what I'm doing wrong....
> 
> Directions according to clevermining.com
> 
> http://www.clevermining.com/start


You need cgminer 2.7.2 4.0 is for ASIC


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> You need cgminer 2.7.2 4.0 is for ASIC


now what?


----------



## DizZz

CGMiner 3.7.2 was the last version that supported GPUs and it comes bundled with GUI Miner so download that here and just delete everything except CGMiner:

http://guiminer.org/guiminer-scrypt.html


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> CGMiner 3.7.2 was the last version that supported GPUs and it comes bundled with GUI Miner so download that here and just delete everything except CGMiner:
> 
> http://guiminer.org/guiminer-scrypt.html


can anybody dropbox it to me? that link hasn't worked all day


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> can anybody dropbox it to me? that link hasn't worked all day


https://mega.co.nz/#!Vg9i0DKK!FIduoitTjVyQ7w-jw7RJfSFaIS5so1XAuJOcw4DPJjE


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!Vg9i0DKK!FIduoitTjVyQ7w-jw7RJfSFaIS5so1XAuJOcw4DPJjE


thanks Dizz.

That worked for me


----------



## derpa

Just a heads up for all those over in this thread who may or may not care, I have found a solution to the "six graphics cards/error 43" problem plaguing some of us. I take absolutely NO credit for the fix; I just happened to find it on the interwebs while waiting for my machine to reboot a billion times. I have it posted in kzim9's thread here

Hopefully this is handy for others, because it was a real PITA for me


----------



## joarangoe

Code:



Code:


Blocks to retarget: 3262
Measured: 19.10%
Estimated difficulty: 0.03895916 (107.54%)
Time to retarget: 13d 21:01:55 (2014-03-12 10:47:28 UTC+9)

Network hashing speed: 
Last 100 blocks: 26,514,464.82 cpm ETA: 13d 07:03:02
Last  50 blocks: 25,401,339.19 cpm ETA: 13d 21:01:55
Last  15 blocks: 20,585,054.11 cpm ETA: 17d 02:57:05
Last   5 blocks: 22,715,348.44 cpm ETA: 15d 12:24:42

Shoo. shoo... more people need to leave so we can make more profit


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Just a heads up for all those over in this thread who may or may not care, I have found a solution to the "six graphics cards/error 43" problem plaguing some of us. I take absolutely NO credit for the fix; I just happened to find it on the interwebs while waiting for my machine to reboot a billion times. I have it posted in kzim9's thread here
> 
> Hopefully this is handy for others, because it was a real PITA for me


is it just 6 more than than 6 as well


----------



## srkpvn

Im newbie for http://ptsweb.beeeeer.org/

I mined almost 2 hours but still my wallet is zero... please help me address are correct
or
I need to wait a some time ?

My wallet address Pss7tH58jcVkMYfHu3D3HECV7dD5NAkN3P

BitShares-PTS version v1.0.0.0-unk-beta


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> Im newbie for http://ptsweb.beeeeer.org/
> 
> I mined almost 2 hours but still my wallet is zero... please help me address are correct
> or
> I need to wait a some time ?
> 
> My wallet address Pss7tH58jcVkMYfHu3D3HECV7dD5NAkN3P
> 
> BitShares-PTS version v1.0.0.0-unk-beta


To check your balance Go here : http://mypts.eu.org/?a=Pss7tH58jcVkMYfHu3D3HECV7dD5NAkN3P

The thing with beeeeer is that is only confirms after 120 blocks, at the current speed of the pool it takes a loong time to get a transaction. +12hrs


----------



## srkpvn

@joarangoe thanks

Im getting 3230 CPM only in there any chance to get some high i hear someones are getting 3500 to 3600 CPM with R9 280X

.bat is correct?

clpts_x86-64 Pss7tH58jcVkMYfHu3D3HECV7dD5NAkN3P -t 0,0 -a 1


----------



## LuminatX

Giving this a try, only 1% fees, and suppose to be pretty profitable.
http://wafflepool.com/


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Giving this a try, only 1% fees, and suppose to be pretty profitable.
> http://wafflepool.com/


I have only 1 GPU R9 280x its gives 600kash only... so its a not profitable for me


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Giving this a try, only 1% fees, and suppose to be pretty profitable.
> http://wafflepool.com/
> 
> 
> 
> I have only 1 GPU R9 280x its gives 600kash only... so its a not profitable for me
Click to expand...

only 600 on a 280x, isn't that low?


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> only 600 on a 280x, isn't that low?


ye sits low only... how to increase a kash power


----------



## MapRef41N93W

So how exactly am I getting 3050-3090 cpm @ 1-4% GPU load on my 290x? I just loaded this up to test it with the new drivers and all of a sudden I am getting these numbers.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> I have only 1 GPU R9 280x its gives 600kash only... so its a not profitable for me


A 280x should be getting around 750 KH/s


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Giving this a try, only 1% fees, and suppose to be pretty profitable.
> http://wafflepool.com/


I just tried it and it brought my power usage up tremendously! From 380 watts on PTS to 500 watts. I didn't know scrypt used so much power.
This was on a gtx 560 and r9 270. I suppose I'll just have to deal with it though.


----------



## seanstizz

I figured i'd give this a try, after 20 mins i'm only getting 170 cpm's. I have 2 GTX 560's running on an amd chipset and cpu with hyperSLI. is it hyperSLI or are GTX 560's just not worth my time?


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Any advice to get 4 280x's to play nice in clpts?
> 
> Keeps crashing, tried various combinations:
> 
> x -a 1 -t 0,0,1,1,2,2,3,3
> 
> x -a 1 -t 0,0,1,1
> 
> x -a 1 -t 2,2,3,3
> 
> x -a 1 -t 0,0
> 
> x -a 1 -t 1,1
> 
> x -a 1 -t 2,2
> 
> x -a 1 -t 3,3


I Always suggest for people to create a .bat file for each card they run. So one with -t 0 or -t 0,0, another one with -t 1 etc etc.
You can easily troubleshoot that way. See the performance for the card at hand. Restart one card that isn't working properly without messing with the ones working fine etc etc.
For me it also gives me more CPM somehow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joarangoe*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Blocks to retarget: 3262
> Measured: 19.10%
> Estimated difficulty: 0.03895916 (107.54%)
> Time to retarget: 13d 21:01:55 (2014-03-12 10:47:28 UTC+9)
> 
> Network hashing speed:
> Last 100 blocks: 26,514,464.82 cpm ETA: 13d 07:03:02
> Last  50 blocks: 25,401,339.19 cpm ETA: 13d 21:01:55
> Last  15 blocks: 20,585,054.11 cpm ETA: 17d 02:57:05
> Last   5 blocks: 22,715,348.44 cpm ETA: 15d 12:24:42
> 
> Shoo. shoo... more people need to leave so we can make more profit


Well it is true in one way but the price of the PTS is another variable here.
Currently PTS are in demand which has boosted the value from 0,015 2 weeks agao to 0,028ish nowadays. Which is almost a double value per PTS. Compared to 2/3 weeks ago our profits have declined but not nearly as much as a lot of short term miners are thinking.

I have a feeling the following will happen: when BTS-X gets released and everyone will obtain their share for the PTS in the wallet all short term miners will dump their PTS. Demand will drop a terrible lot, supply will rise a terrible lot. Drop in difficulty (big one) but also enormous drop in value per PTS. Question is; will the diff drop and value drop be equal? I personally think value will drop a lot more. Because of the big dump of the coin.

Also we've mined about 80% of all PTS that will be released already.


----------



## mav2000

True that, but how is bitshares x going to help us to recover the value in any way? You get 1.3 per PTS holding, and then what?


----------



## Hukkel

And then you have them in your wallet I guess. A new market for them will open.


----------



## kskwerl

When Bitshare X is released and the snapshot is taken etc, where will our bitshare X go? Into our bitshare wallet?


----------



## nickcnse

Ok guys, finally got my rig up and running. I'm getting 3300 cpm with a gtx 690 + gtx 660 tf/oc and then another 590 from my i7 4770k. Does this all look correct? Still mining on protoshares, if there's something better let me know.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> When Bitshare X is released and the snapshot is taken etc, where will our bitshare X go? Into our bitshare wallet?


This is a nice article with an explanation: http://letstalkbitcoin.com/caution-watch-for-falling-pts/#.Uw3GUkpgW70


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> This is a nice article with an explanation: http://letstalkbitcoin.com/caution-watch-for-falling-pts/#.Uw3GUkpgW70


if PTS were to actually plummet due to a splitting of value between PTS and BTS, it would simply be due to lack of awareness by PTS owners as to 'what their PTS is now worth'. If the collective is clued on, PTS/BTS should do nothing but move upward in value since it's abundantly clear that PTS is no longer "just another altcoin".


----------



## Hukkel

The article actually does make sense. Contrary to a lot of Bitcoin articles and such around the web.
And so does your reply.

The PTS is now a "share". Well now completely as there is no ownership. We do not collectively own 10% of Invictus. But next to a worth as a coin is also gives the right to a percentage of the future DAC released by them.

But there are many different type of miners out there. From extremely short to extremely long term miners. A big portion of the miners are short term miners. Mining for profit right now. They will sell asap as well as their BTS-X.


----------



## TheOx

Anyone here used or familiar with ANXBTC (formerly Asia Nexgen) and can comment on their legitimacy?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Anyone here used or familiar with ANXBTC (formerly Asia Nexgen) and can comment on their legitimacy?


No btc to $$ site is trustworthy, you're always better off using localbitcoins to trade for cash.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> The article actually does make sense. Contrary to a lot of Bitcoin articles and such around the web.
> And so does your reply.
> 
> The PTS is now a "share". Well now completely as there is no ownership. We do not collectively own 10% of Invictus. But next to a worth as a coin is also gives the right to a percentage of the future DAC released by them.
> 
> But there are many different type of miners out there. From extremely short to extremely long term miners. A big portion of the miners are short term miners. Mining for profit right now. They will sell asap as well as their BTS-X.


For sure, for sure. I agree with all of what you've said as well. I guess my response and outlook is based on a Utopian response to this BTS change; obviously we'll all be at the mercy of some short-term miners.

It'll be interesting to see what will happen; I think the value change we'll see (if any) will speak volumes of the crypto community


----------



## ozzy1925

i am stocking my pts at bter.com.Should i send them to my wallet?


----------



## Crizume

If u want your share ot Bitshares then yes. Update to the newest wallet and transfer them before the 28.

This will make you eligible for shares for each protoshare you have in your wallet at the time.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> If u want your share ot Bitshares then yes. Update to the newest wallet and transfer them before the 28.
> 
> This will make you eligible for shares for each protoshare you have in your wallet at the time.


is this the new wallet?
http://invictus.io/bitshares-pts.php


----------



## Crizume

Yup that should be it.


----------



## LuminatX

Instead of using the PtsGPUz0.3c miner on my nvidia card to mine PTS, could I use the Cudaminer? would there be any difference?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Instead of using the PtsGPUz0.3c miner on my nvidia card to mine PTS, could I use the Cudaminer? would there be any difference?


Yea, this is specifically meant for PTS, whereas that's mainly for scrypt.


----------



## Crizume

No cudaminer wont work.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Instead of using the PtsGPUz0.3c miner on my nvidia card to mine PTS, could I use the Cudaminer? would there be any difference?


better choice would probably be arCUDAminer 1.0c or 1.0e


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Instead of using the PtsGPUz0.3c miner on my nvidia card to mine PTS, could I use the Cudaminer? would there be any difference?


If your nVidia card is compute capability version 3.0 or lower you will see a loss of performance. At least I did when I tried it.


----------



## LuminatX

yeah, my card is 3.0
The only reason I ask is because I notice the cudaminer actually pushes my card harder i've noticed.
It fully uses my 140% power target, and the pts miner just sits at 90-100%

Was just curious if I could get anymore c/m out of what i got haha, making about 1250 on my gtx 670, and 115 on my 2500k


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No btc to $$ site is trustworthy, you're always better off using localbitcoins to trade for cash.


What about BTC-E?


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> yeah, my card is 3.0
> The only reason I ask is because I notice the cudaminer actually pushes my card harder i've noticed.
> It fully uses my 140% power target, and the pts miner just sits at 90-100%
> 
> Was just curious if I could get anymore c/m out of what i got haha, making about 1250 on my gtx 670, and 115 on my 2500k


Your result may vary. I didn't notice the higher power target thing at all, maybe it's fixed idunno.
If you try it and get better results please let us know.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What about BTC-E?


I have used CoinBase 5 times now and everything has always been smooth.

Now granted I only transfer BTC when I am selling so they are never in the exchange longer than 20 minutes. I just don't see how people leave coins in exchanges and pools. I understand the people who did it was hoping BTC would go back up in value and sell then but that is like giving someone on the street money and tell them to hold it for you until you need it.


----------



## mihco

How long does it take for trasfered funds from cryptsy or bter to show in wallet?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What about BTC-E?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I have used CoinBase 5 times now and everything has always been smooth.
> 
> Now granted I only transfer BTC when I am selling so they are never in the exchange longer than 20 minutes. I just don't see how people leave coins in exchanges and pools. I understand the people who did it was hoping BTC would go back up in value and sell then but that is like giving someone on the street money and tell them to hold it for you until you need it.


BTC to paypal I mean, too damn risky...better go with stuff that can't be reversed, like btc.


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What about BTC-E?


idk i love coinbase cause its gone smooth for me every time as well as no stupid minimum amount, and i get a shady vibe from btce


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> How long does it take for trasfered funds from cryptsy or bter to show in wallet?


And when is the EXACT date/hour of BTS-X release?


----------



## LuminatX

too bad coinbase is for us residents only :/


----------



## kzim9

^ I hear ya. I am looking for a good place to do BTC to Paypal.

VoS needs scans of your passport and such, aswell as banking info. A guy at the local PC shop says they are good, but I dunno.....


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> BTC to paypal I mean, too damn risky...better go with stuff that can't be reversed, like btc.


Yeah I know. BTC-E has an option to withdraw to paypal. Would you trust them given their excellent reputation over the years?


----------



## lightsout

I didn't realize that. Is there a minimum?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> BTC to paypal I mean, too damn risky...better go with stuff that can't be reversed, like btc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know. BTC-E has an option to withdraw to paypal. Would you trust them given their excellent reputation over the years?
Click to expand...


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I didn't realize that. Is there a minimum?


Yeah unfortunately. $500 minimum with a 7% fee but it might be worth it if it is reliable.


----------



## JAKENBAKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I didn't realize that. Is there a minimum?


last time i looked there was a 500$ minimum to transfer to Paypal from btce, though i may be mistaken
oops was beaten to the response, also isnt paypals monthly withdraw limit to your bank account 500 aswell?
i suppose if you use paypal alot for buying things this wont be a problem


----------



## lightsout

Oh that's way to high for my system. Used coinbase it's been reliable. Would prefer to PayPal but that's expensive.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Do you all recommend a different kind of coin? PTS seems to take too long after the difficulty hike.


----------



## ivanlabrie

7% fee kills it...there's virwox too, for usd - paypal - btc but prices are higher and they have high fees.

Just do cash via localbitcoins, or coinbase if you are in the US and don't fear being taxed


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> too bad coinbase is for us residents only :/


Not US residents, just US banks.


----------



## Panther Al

Use coinbase, and have had no issues so far whatso ever.


----------



## ozzy1925

well, i sent 4 pts to the bitshare-pts wallet.How much time we left for the new currency?


----------



## VSG

Ya, I want to know that too so I can get the max amount of PTS from Ypool into my wallet in time.


----------



## kzim9

Who's going to stay and mine BTS when PTS is no more?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Who's going to stay and mine BTS when PTS is no more?


depends on difficulty. it's not fun now


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> well, i sent 4 pts to the bitshare-pts wallet.How much time we left for the new currency?


It says two days:

http://invictus.io/bitsharesx.php


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Who's going to stay and mine BTS when PTS is no more?


PTS will continue to be mined, where did you get that idea from?

Also, pts won't disappear, you'll just get free bitshare x "coins" with your wallet.dat, so you get to have both bitshares-pts and bitshares-x in your possession.


----------



## kzim9

? I thought its was taking PTS turning into BTS-X,

I guess I read wrong. So the new wallet Bitshares - PTS will now receive 2 different shares? X and PTS?

Man I'm confused now,,,,lol

I'm just gonna keep plugging away at PTS I guess. Still profitable at 1.5pts/day for me.....


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> ? I thought its was taking PTS turning into BTS-X,
> 
> I guess I read wrong. So the new wallet Bitshares - PTS will now receive 2 different shares? X and PTS?
> 
> Man I'm confused now,,,,lol
> 
> I'm just gonna keep plugging away at PTS I guess. Still profitable at 1.5pts/day for me.....


Well that was just for the name, so now it's no more Protoshares, it's Bitshares-PTS, for some reason.


----------



## kzim9

Anyone else running 270's? On 6 cards I am getting 8350cpm which works out to about 1390cpm/card.

Mind you these are at stock clocks and I have no way up increasing the mem clock as I can't run any gpu tweak software because it causes code 43 on one card.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Anyone else running 270's? On 6 cards I am getting 8350cpm which works out to about 1390cpm/card.
> 
> Mind you these are at stock clocks and I have no way up increasing the mem clock as I can't run any gpu tweak software because it causes code 43 on one card.


Gonna try one soon...I was wondering if the 4gb card can run 2 threads, anyone tried that?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Anyone else running 270's? On 6 cards I am getting 8350cpm which works out to about 1390cpm/card.
> 
> Mind you these are at stock clocks and I have no way up increasing the mem clock as I can't run any gpu tweak software because it causes code 43 on one card.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna try one soon...I was wondering if the 4gb card can run 2 threads, anyone tried that?
Click to expand...

Its come up a few times, but they are $300+. At that price its probably better to save a bit more and get a 280x. Unless you get lucky and two threads works and puts out a good amount extra.


----------



## battleaxe

Anything else to mine besides PTS now? This isn't going so well anymore.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Anyone else running 270's? On 6 cards I am getting 8350cpm which works out to about 1390cpm/card.
> 
> Mind you these are at stock clocks and I have no way up increasing the mem clock as I can't run any gpu tweak software because it causes code 43 on one card.


Seems about right. I'm running six 270Xs and getting about 1470 CPM per card @ stock clocks.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Anything else to mine besides PTS now? This isn't going so well anymore.


I have also been mining Black Coin on my AMD cards since it came out a couple days ago. Seems pretty decent coin. Only problem is there are only about 4 or 5 more days left until all coins are mined.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Its come up a few times, but they are $300+. At that price its probably better to save a bit more and get a 280x. Unless you get lucky and two threads works and puts out a good amount extra.


Here the price difference is negligible...3600 pesos for 2gb, 3900 for 4gb.

1 usd = 11.53 pesos


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Its come up a few times, but they are $300+. At that price its probably better to save a bit more and get a 280x. Unless you get lucky and two threads works and puts out a good amount extra.
> 
> 
> 
> Here the price difference is negligible...3600 pesos for 2gb, 3900 for 4gb.
> 
> 1 usd = 11.53 pesos
Click to expand...

Oh well then heck yeah. Lucky you.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Did the difficulty skyrocket or something?

Noticed my production has tanked drastically over the past couple days.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Did the difficulty skyrocket or something?
> Noticed my production has tanked drastically over the past couple days.


It went up quite a bit yes.


----------



## VSG

Ya, it doubled 2 days ago


----------



## nickcnse

Is there any other coins that are optimized for NVIDIA? Or at least competitive to PTS?


----------



## Hukkel

This thread started out great with people helping eachother, testing cards, sharing knowledge etc.

Now it has become a pool of extremely short minded miners that only ask and never search for anything themselves and nag about how slow PTS gets mined and can't even understand that if the value is doubled and the diff as well profit stays the same.
Also not manypeople use the search function or read the thread.

If you want to be into mining then invest some time and effort into knowing what you are doing and how it all works. There is a difference between asking for help on something that doesn't work or you dont understand and wanting others to hold your hand and pretty much doing everything for you.

/rant


----------



## srkpvn

IM getting R9 280x with 630kh only... and Temp 83c and fan speed is 88... its good or bad please tell me


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> IM getting R9 280x with 630kh only... and Temp 83c and fan speed is 88... its good or bad please tell me


bad


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> bad


in there any settings pls tell me


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickcnse*
> 
> Is there any other coins that are optimized for NVIDIA? Or at least competitive to PTS?


Sure thing, go to the cudaminer thread over at bitcointalk and read it from page one like I did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> in there any settings pls tell me


First of all, 630kh/s, kh/s is not a measure of performance related to protoshares, and this is the bitshares-pts (aka protoshares) thread.
Second, you need to use 1000mhz core and 1500mhz mem as a baseline and experiment with different core speeds first, for regular scrypt coins (that do use kh/s to measure speed).

Lots of info in these forums, just gotta dig a little.


----------



## Aselert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> This thread started out great with people helping eachother, testing cards, sharing knowledge etc.
> 
> Now it has become a pool of extremely short minded miners that only ask and never search for anything themselves and nag about how slow PTS gets mined and can't even understand that if the value is doubled and the diff as well profit stays the same.
> Also not manypeople use the search function or read the thread.
> 
> If you want to be into mining then invest some time and effort into knowing what you are doing and how it all works. There is a difference between asking for help on something that doesn't work or you dont understand and wanting others to hold your hand and pretty much doing everything for you.
> 
> /rant


I totally agree. Although I admit to be an "actor" of such things: I sometimes wonder irrelevant but I want to help as much as be helped (as I was at first by DizZz, thank you!) .

I have good knowledge in CUDA, including 3D rendering and owns 16 GTX580 3Gb that I assemble for a Renderfarm, it would run 20K cpm, although it may be too late for PTS... Plus the fact that OpenCL is still the best for mining.

The fact is that I have little time to myself and when I come back the flood of questions tripled on the forum! Also, English is not my native language, it always asks me an extra effort to translate and understand the intricacies of ...

But thank you all for this thread I am a newbie, I find it very rewarding!


----------



## 316320

powered risers

http://www.overclock.net/t/1470255/fs-7-pcie-risers-usb-and-powered


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hey Fellows,

Do you recommend DOGEcoin instead of PTS for GTX 780TI


----------



## nickcnse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sure thing, go to the cudaminer thread over at bitcointalk and read it from page one like I did.


Thank you for the suggestions. I will make sure to go ahead and start reading there and see what I can come up with! Seems to be so much information to begin with and then everything changes on a daily basis so I better get started.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hey Fellows,
> 
> Do you recommend DOGEcoin instead of PTS for GTX 780TI


i'd recommend neither.

you're not going to be pulling much profit with any coin atm if you have a NV card. Certainly not with PTS or DOGE which are currently being pooped on by AMD owners


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks, but I don't pay for electricity and I already have £125 worth of bit coins from two weeks mining DOGEcoin during 9am to 9pm and PTS during 9pm to 9am over night; what would you recommend?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thanks, but I don't pay for electricity and I already have £125 worth of bit coins from two weeks mining DOGEcoin during 9am to 9pm and PTS during 9pm to 9am over night; what would you recommend?


if you're happy with the profits you get from either of them, pick whichever you prefer.

If you actually _do_ have 125 euro's worth of btc after 2 weeks of mining on a 780 Ti, it sounds like DOGE is a cash cow. I say this because in no way, shape or form are you going to acquire 125 euro's worth of PTS mining on a 780 Ti for 2 weeks (maybe a month ago you would have, but not at current difficulty)


----------



## srkpvn

i have doubt on march 1st onwards new difficult for BTS-X? or same PTS difficult ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aselert*
> 
> I totally agree. Although I admit to be an "actor" of such things: I sometimes wonder irrelevant but I want to help as much as be helped (as I was at first by DizZz, thank you!) .
> 
> I have good knowledge in CUDA, including 3D rendering and owns 16 GTX580 3Gb that I assemble for a Renderfarm, it would run 20K cpm, although it may be too late for PTS... Plus the fact that OpenCL is still the best for mining.
> 
> The fact is that I have little time to myself and when I come back the flood of questions tripled on the forum! Also, English is not my native language, it always asks me an extra effort to translate and understand the intricacies of ...
> 
> But thank you all for this thread I am a newbie, I find it very rewarding!


You have 3gb cards, might as well try yacoin, but keep in mind Fermi cards kinda suck for mining.
I'd resell them and get a boatload of 750ti's for the render farm, way more power efficient and will also mine well. See below replies for more details.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hey Fellows,
> 
> Do you recommend DOGEcoin instead of PTS for GTX 780TI


Read below-.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickcnse*
> 
> Thank you for the suggestions. I will make sure to go ahead and start reading there and see what I can come up with! Seems to be so much information to begin with and then everything changes on a daily basis so I better get started.


Go ahead, you'll see that nvidia cards are better suited to more 'memory hard' algorithms, so no scrypt, nor momentum or other algos where AMD has them beat. Vertcoin or scrypt-jane coins like qqcoijn, yacoin, microcoin or ultracoin would take my pick.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You have 3gb cards, might as well try yacoin, but keep in mind Fermi cards kinda suck for mining.
> I'd resell them and get a boatload of 750ti's for the render farm, way more power efficient and will also mine well. See below replies for more details.
> Read below-.
> Go ahead, you'll see that nvidia cards are better suited to more 'memory hard' algorithms, so no scrypt, nor momentum or other algos where AMD has them beat. Vertcoin or scrypt-jane coins like qqcoijn, yacoin, microcoin or ultracoin would take my pick.


i talked to you a few days ago about YACoin. While NV cards perform better than AMD cards when it comes to scrypt-jane, there's simply very little profit in those coins in my experience. Expect a 780 Ti to gross $5 USD in a YACoin pool (5.3kh/s). Can't imagine great things are coming from QQ, Micro or Ultra either.

Vertcoin may genuinely be the only option as of right now.


----------



## battleaxe

Is anyone still cpu mining on PTS? Seems we're over the threshold of making money on the CPU?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Is anyone still cpu mining on PTS? Seems we're over the threshold of making money on the CPU?


I did up until about a week ago. I've just been mining RieCoin. No idea if it'll go anywhere, but at least it's a coin that my CPU's can make a worthwhile dent in if it does gain any traction.


----------



## Aselert

Quote:


> You have 3gb cards, might as well try yacoin, but keep in mind Fermi cards kinda suck for mining.
> I'd resell them and get a boatload of 750ti's for the render farm, way more power efficient and will also mine well. See below replies for more details.


Yes it's true. That's why I've bought 4x R9 280X too (just received tuesday). This card are 3 times more efficient than GTX 580's: for the same consumption they are 3 times more cpm/Hash or reach the same mining performances for 1/3 of the watts!

Anyway, mines 580 are here for rendering and at this "game" they are very very strong (price/speed). But I have too create a AMD farm for mining









Just about PTS mining in YPOOL, I'm little bit surprise because if we compare the worker number to the total cpm number, we just obtain between 100 and 200cpm (it depends) per worker in average... It looks very low no? Some guys are really mining at 50cpm? Maybe it's enough to buy a croissant every week


----------



## Aselert

And what's about the Digibyte? I've asked it previously but nobody replies to me. Is it possible to mine it with GPU?

Cheers


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I did up until about a week ago. I've just been mining RieCoin. No idea if it'll go anywhere, but at least it's a coin that my CPU's can make a worthwhile dent in if it does gain any traction.


I decided to put a few CPU's on Ricoin too. My shares in the miner are showing as 0.0000 is that normal?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I decided to put a few CPU's on Ricoin too. My shares in the miner are showing as 0.0000 is that normal?


Depending on the cpu, the 2cluster rate should be between 5 and 20. Your 3 cluster rate between 0.5 and 5. Your 4 cluster rate between 0 and 3.

Very rough estimates above, but yeah.

My 4770k on 6 threads pulls 12/3/0.5 respectively iirc

Edit: oh, and RIC appears to have a massive ramp up too.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Depending on the cpu, the 2cluster rate should be between 5 and 20. Your 3 cluster rate between 0.5 and 5. Your 4 cluster rate between 0 and 3.
> 
> Very rough estimates above, but yeah.
> 
> My 4770k on 6 threads pulls 12/3/0.5 respectively iirc
> 
> Edit: oh, and RIC appears to have a massive ramp up too.


Ramp up. In difficulty I suspect?

All of these are temporary I guess. But that's the way it goes right?

Edit: Ah there we go. Now the RieCoin shares are moving a little bit... lol....


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Ramp up. In difficulty I suspect?
> 
> All of these are temporary I guess. But that's the way it goes right?
> 
> Edit: Ah there we go. Now the RieCoin shares are moving a little bit... lol....


Ramp up in terms of cluster rates. Not sure what diff is at now, wouldn't imagine it's too high since there's no solid returns on RIC atm. I'd suspect its dropped off a bit since launch


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I decided to put a few CPU's on Ricoin too. My shares in the miner are showing as 0.0000 is that normal?


hmmm it could take a little bit.

Are your workers producing according to the pool stats?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> hmmm it could take a little bit.
> 
> Are your workers producing according to the pool stats?


Seems to be working now. I'm not OC my CPU's now to keep energy down, but they're doing okay.


----------



## Donkey1514

Found some reading material... not sure if double post

http://blogs.marketwatch.com/thetell/2014/02/27/bitcoin-exchange-btc-e-a-mt-gox-alternative-is-an-internet-black-hole/


----------



## Bluemustang

Oh great....now ypools starting their constant disconnect crap again. Theyre gonna end up causing me not to be able to get my final PTS before the snapshot.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Oh great....now ypools starting their constant disconnect crap again. Theyre gonna end up causing me not to be able to get my final PTS before the snapshot.


Lol, yup. It wouldn't be such an issue if the clpts on linux didn't decide to drop the miner completely after a minute or two of a disconnect.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Lol, yup. It wouldn't be such an issue if the clpts on linux didn't decide to drop the miner completely after a minute or two of a disconnect.


although its a bit late, we definitely need a fix for this issue


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> This thread started out great with people helping eachother, testing cards, sharing knowledge etc.
> 
> Now it has become a pool of extremely short minded miners that only ask and never search for anything themselves and nag about how slow PTS gets mined and can't even understand that if the value is doubled and the diff as well profit stays the same.
> Also not manypeople use the search function or read the thread.
> 
> If you want to be into mining then invest some time and effort into knowing what you are doing and how it all works. There is a difference between asking for help on something that doesn't work or you dont understand and wanting others to hold your hand and pretty much doing everything for you.
> 
> /rant


I have to agree, it seems like most people don't even catch up on the posts they missed while they were gone as they ask the same question that is sometimes on the same page if not the previous one.


----------



## mihco

anyone else getting 0 c/m?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> anyone else getting 0 c/m?


On and off the past hour or two, yeah. Keeps disconnecting/reconnecting. YPool having issues I suppose.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> On and off the past hour or two, yeah. Keeps disconnecting/reconnecting. YPool having issues I suppose.


Ypool's been down for me since this morning.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> On and off the past hour or two, yeah. Keeps disconnecting/reconnecting. YPool having issues I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Ypool's been down for me since this morning.
Click to expand...

Yeah. Just in time for my 750 Ti's too, unfortunately









They came in the other day, little beasts, for sure. I got two to play around with and throw in my main rig for mining when I leave it on for my 780 Ti. Both have a stock Boost of 1333mhz, max temp on the bottom one is 36C







Boosted my collision-rate about 1300cpm so far, haven't had time to play around with them yet.


----------



## battleaxe

YPool is proving very annoying. Wish there were a valid alternative.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> YPool is proving very annoying. Wish there were a valid alternative.


at least the miners reconnect...otherwise we'd have a lot of down time.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> at least the miners reconnect...otherwise we'd have a lot of down time.


Yeah. Except Linux doesn't reconnect. All my Windows machines are fine. but when its doing this I have to babysit my Linux machine. Kinda annoying.


----------



## VSG

My Windows miners have been offline for the past 30 min or so at least


----------



## kskwerl

snapshot of our wallets is soon right?


----------



## csimon

Is the step by step video still in the OP someplace that shows how to setup withdraw's/deposits? It was posted a few pages back I think but couldn't open it at work, and I have no idea how to do a search for that.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csimon*
> 
> Is the step by step video still in the OP someplace that shows how to setup withdraw's/deposits? It was posted a few pages back I think but couldn't open it at work, and I have no idea how to do a search for that.


Yes, its in the 1st post of the this thread.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> YPool is proving very annoying. Wish there were a valid alternative.


Oh but there is. Not for PTS though, but it's still better than having the GPUs sit there idle- ScryptGuild.com

Just got home from work and set it up, since I've seen my YPool miners down. New CUDAminer is sweet- my 780 Ti is at almost 700kh/s. Each 750 Ti is doing just under 300. Not a bad alternative when YPool is down either. I've had my BTC miners on BTCGuild for quite some time now and it's a great site. I talked to the (one and only) guy who started/runs the pool and site and he's pretty cool, and quite talented. I've been waiting for YPool to have problems to motivate me into setting up a ScryptGuild account and finally did it. Already made 0.00000240 BTC


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Anybody been able to get on ypool? God that site is pretty bad but it is the only good pool for PTS... I need to cashout my PTS from there... been trying to load the page for 30 minutes so far.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Anybody been able to get on ypool? God that site is pretty bad but it is the only good pool for PTS... I need to cashout my PTS from there... been trying to load the page for 30 minutes so far.


Been down all day, on and off.


----------



## kzim9

This sucks. I guess I may mine a bit of Doge........


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> at least the miners reconnect...otherwise we'd have a lot of down time.


Unfortunately the stupid thing doesnt reconnect. I lost a bunch of mining time while i was sleeping, the miner was just full of "no connection, try in 45 seconds". But then i manually restart the miner and i connect right away. Reconnect didnt work, but manual did. GAH!! Not sure i can get to 1 PTS now. I have to be here to babysit this stupid thing.


----------



## derpa

....Meanwhile, I've been at work all day, watching my miners log on, log off, log on...log off, log on..log off........







Oh well, they seem to be online....for now.....so I should hit my next full PTS before I get home. Sounds like I be best served to transfer my yPool PTS to my wallet ASAP when I get home to avoid yPool being down again. Tomorrow/Saturday should be interesting!


----------



## v639dragoon

I'm very confused about what's happening to PTS. I have some sitting in YPool, some in BTER. Do I need to withdraw them to an external wallet for this "snapshot" thing that is going on? Will the PTS just disappear if I leave them there?

Thanks!


----------



## Bluemustang

Yea IF ypool can stay connected constantly i can get my 1 PTS by 2pm tomorrow, 5 hours before the snapshot. But thats probably not enough time to get it all confirmed. If it hadnt screwed up id have 1.2 by noon. So pissed.

I guess you cant exchange PTS for BTS after the snapshot?

Or trade PTS for AGS then to BTS?


----------



## battleaxe

Good questions. So where do the PTS need to be to take advantage of this? Mine are in my purse on my PC right now. Do we need to transfer them somewhere at a certain time?


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Good questions. So where do the PTS need to be to take advantage of this? Mine are in my purse on my PC right now. Do we need to transfer them somewhere at a certain time?


No, make sure you have the newest wallet (link in OP), and have all your BTS/PTS shares deposited to your wallet. That is ALL you have to do.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> This sucks. I guess I may mine a bit of Doge........


Yeah I've switched to http://www.clevermining.com for the time being as it's the most profitable alternative until YPool can get their **** together.


----------



## v639dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> No, make sure you have the newest wallet (link in OP), and have all your BTS/PTS shares deposited to your wallet. That is ALL you have to do.


Thanks for clarifying for me and probably several others!

I'll download the new wallet when I get home. Should I continue to mine PTS on ypool, or will those just disappear? _the fractional shares_


----------



## Ali Man

Funny how the workers are mining on ypool, but the shares aren't being shown or updated in the user stats, not sure what's been going on all day long.


----------



## kzim9

shhhh, I'm connected back......


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, read: https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2940.0

And watch the vid: http://vimeo.com/user24356268/review/87448377/66716b27fa


----------



## MapRef41N93W

So how exactly is this switch to BitsharesX going to work? Apparently it is happening tomorrow? I ask this because I have heard that you will lose all of your PTS if they are not in your wallet, but I can't transfer over my .66 pts because Ypool requires atleast 1 to transfer. Is this true?


----------



## Bluemustang

Indeed that is true, which is why im so pissed with ypool for having lost so much mining time i may not get my 1 pts in time.


----------



## DizZz

*Bter update for PTS! Please read:*

http://bter.com/article/177


----------



## srkpvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> *Bter update for PTS! Please read:*
> 
> http://bter.com/article/177


Hi i have a doubt tomo onwards we can mine BTS?


----------



## dph314

So...do I make more money by keeping the PTS in my wallet to get the BTS, or selling the PTS before the value drops in half after the snapshot? Anyone have any advice? I'm not really sure what to do. I assume keeping the PTS will be the way to go because the value of the BTS will make up for the fall in value of PTS?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> *Bter update for PTS! Please read:*
> 
> http://bter.com/article/177


So basically 9pm EST, which is just 5 mins from now.


----------



## dovaboy

so what do we do with our old Proto wallet and our old default Proto address? I have built a new system and saved my wallet.dat from a few days ago, Do i just put that wallet.dat into the new wallet folder , if so, then what?

or send PTS from the old PTS wallet address to the new BitShare wallet address?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So...do I make more money by keeping the PTS in my wallet to get the BTS, or selling the PTS before the value drops in half after the snapshot? Anyone have any advice? I'm not really sure what to do. I assume keeping the PTS will be the way to go because the value of the BTS will make up for the fall in value of PTS?


I'm wondering the same thing.

It looks like Bter will give us BTS for our PTS shares. If I understand it correctly. So we don't have to keep them in our wallets. They will do it for us either way. Maybe I'm reading it wrong though.

So is PTS expected to tank after the snapshot?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So...do I make more money by keeping the PTS in my wallet to get the BTS, or selling the PTS before the value drops in half after the snapshot? Anyone have any advice? I'm not really sure what to do. I assume keeping the PTS will be the way to go because the value of the BTS will make up for the fall in value of PTS?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering the same thing.
> 
> It looks like Bter will give us BTS for our PTS shares. If I understand it correctly. So we don't have to keep them in our wallets. They will do it for us either way. Maybe I'm reading it wrong though.
> 
> So is PTS expected to tank after the snapshot?
Click to expand...

I never used Bter, so I just have them in my wallet.

In the video posted on the other page, the guy says they expect it to drop to about half I believe. I was half asleep when I watched it, getting to bed now. But when I get to work in the morning I'll log back on and see what I can learn before time's up.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Maybe, slightly but it's a good idea to hold a long position imho.

Cash out as much as you need, if you can spare some $$ hold some pts/bts x.


----------



## ivanlabrie

-Delete plz-


----------



## Outlawed

So I hate to be that noob but.....what are the best 280x flags? I searched and it seemed to be -a 0 with two threads (as also I recall seeing in my time in this thread). Well I'm using that (tried -a 1 and 2 as well) with my new Asus DC2 280x at it's standard 1070mhz clock speed and a 1150mhz memory clock. It's going between 2950-3200cpm.

From what I had seen around, I was expecting 3400 or above, especially for being on linux.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Maybe, slightly but it's a good idea to hold a long position imho.
> 
> Cash out as much as you need, if you can spare some $$ hold some pts/bts x.


That's kinda what I think too. I'm holding as much as possible. Why not unless its expected to really drop.


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Yes, its in the 1st post of the this thread.


Thanks, I don't doubt you, I just don't see it.


----------



## lightsout

nevermind


----------



## srkpvn

Now can i mine PTS with http://beeeeer.org/ ???


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> Now can i mine PTS with http://beeeeer.org/ ???


I wouldn't. It's even more unreliable and inconsistent than YPool.


----------



## ghostrider85

this is my command line on arcudaminer:

arCUDAminer_cm3.exe -u ghostriderz85.PTS_1 -p x -m avx -g 1
pause

what do i need to change/add if i want my two gtx 780 to mine? only one is working currently.


----------



## Twinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> this is my command line on arcudaminer:
> 
> arCUDAminer_cm3.exe -u ghostriderz85.PTS_1 -p x -m avx -g 1
> pause
> 
> what do i need to change/add if i want my two gtx 780 to mine? only one is working currently.


Code:



Code:


arCUDAminer_cm3.exe -u ghostriderz85.PTS_1 -p x -m avx -g 2
pause


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So I hate to be that noob but.....what are the best 280x flags? I searched and it seemed to be -a 0 with two threads (as also I recall seeing in my time in this thread). Well I'm using that (tried -a 1 and 2 as well) with my new Asus DC2 280x at it's standard 1070mhz clock speed and a 1150mhz memory clock. It's going between 2950-3200cpm.
> 
> From what I had seen around, I was expecting 3400 or above, especially for being on linux.


For PTS, I look at around 1050/1500 , that seems the best for me. Sometimes with clocks that are not stable, cpm actually comes down. So try that out. on the -a and -t, it seems you are fine.

I hope someone writes a tutorial on setting up linux and how to run miners from linux. I will be the first person to try it out.


----------



## srkpvn

which ubuntu version is best for mining for PTS


----------



## antonio8

I have been on ypool for a while. Never had any problems until the last few days.

I am just thinking out loud. Wonder if ypool's problem isn't an accident. That is a lot of fractions they get to keep for themselves. And I know that the workers went up a lot but to have these many problems right before the conversion.


----------



## NapalmV5

missed the boat by a long one but committed for the long haul

4x dcIIoc


----------



## drka0tic

Ypool has been having random disconnect issues for a few weeks now. Apart from the usual ddos attacks which I heard were running rampant at many pools yesterday, ypool has had a significant increase in pts workers over the past few days. I noticed they were up to 175K the other night. I think all these factors contribute somewhat.

However something must've improved just recently I n their end cause my confirmed value jumped by 0.3 pts overnight with only my gtx680 mining it


----------



## omari79

is the 6970 a better miner than the 270X?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> is the 6970 a better miner than the 270X?


Looks to me like the 270x is a little better.

https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Looks to me like the 270x is a little better.
> 
> https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


indeed, i was looking for that page too, cheers mate and +rep


----------



## Outlawed

So apparently my daisy chain of a 650w and 350w PSU for the 290, 290x, and 280x is giving me some issues.

So selling my pretty much new 270 and a brand new 8" riser for $210 if anyone is interested. Check *HERE*.


----------



## BulletSponge

I see the projected difficulty in 10 days has dropped below current levels. I hope that remains the case and yes I know that number could change wildly in the meantime.


----------



## battleaxe

That's because lots of us are bailing out. So they're getting concerned? Good. They should be.


----------



## fleetfeather

PTS is dead atm







too many other options out there which are far more profitable.

UTC, MAX, NOBL to name a few


----------



## dph314

PTS dropping hard. Still worth holding onto it for the snapshot? Or bail out?

Not sure how this BTS thing is going to work. What happens after the snapshot is over with? Your PTS just turn into BTS or what?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Not sure what to do with my PTS


----------



## Ali Man

Planning to sell mine ASAP after the snapshot....


----------



## lacrossewacker

dang I impulsively sent it to bteer and can't send it back


----------



## fleetfeather

snapshot eta?


----------



## antonio8

I have the BitShares-PTS version 1.0.0.0-unk-beta

I just open it and leave it open until snapshot is done?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I have the BitShares-PTS version 1.0.0.0-unk-beta
> 
> I just open it and leave it open until snapshot is done?


that's what I understand it to be.

Man that "CEO" of Invictus....dry as dirt personality....though he's probably rolling in gold right now.

Crap just realized I was still using my old wallet. Just sent my PTS to my new wallet.


----------



## srkpvn

Now can i mine PTS?


----------



## dph314

I don't think you actually need the wallet "open", just need the coins in it. They're taking a snapshot of the blockchain, so as long as your coins are on your wallet's keys then you're good. Didn't he also say to keep your coins in your wallet until March 2 just to be safe?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> Now can i mine PTS?


You always could, yes. If you're talking about YPool being down, then yes, they're back up and running.

I use ScryptGuild when YPool is down. No need to let those GPUs just sit there idle


----------



## srkpvn

I mining with http://ptsweb.beeeeer.org/ .. its much profit? https://www.scryptguild.com/


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> I mining with http://ptsweb.beeeeer.org/ .. its much profit? https://www.scryptguild.com/


I haven't been using it long, not sure. I just saw it advertised one day in the News section of BTCGuild, which I've been using for my BFLabs miners for a while. Once PTS isn't as profitable I might switch over to ScryptGuild for a while. Tried it out yesterday while YPool was down, seems to work fine.


----------



## VSG

Ypool has over 1 PTS of mine and I can't even redeem it into my wallet since it is down. I had changed it to manually redeem the highest PTS amount possible before the snapshot and it looks like that will backfire on me!


----------



## WaXmAn

Dang it....I waited too long...wanted to withdrawl my 10 PTS from Bter, but now its saying:

PTS withdrawal is disabled. Waiting for BTS redemption. PTS网络繁忙，为防止BTS分红前无法确认的情况，PTS关闭提现，等待处理BTS股权分红。

My luck!!


----------



## derpa

I transferred 9 PTS this morning from yPool to my wallet just to make sure I didn't miss out on those for the snapshot today. I'm sitting at ~32+ in my wallet right now, and I'm going to leave them there and see how this whole BTS thing plays out. If it works in my favor, hooray; if not, oh well. I'll cash out on the PTS if it crashes and move on. With six 270Xs, I'm sure I can find something else to mine, or join one of the auto-change pools. Either way, I'm not going to drop and bail on PTS solely on speculation.


----------



## battleaxe

That's exactly what I'm doing. Hopefully it will work out for us.

I'm hopeful. PTS isn't going away. Some will still mine it. And the diff is likely to go back down as a result. Lots have already gotten out of PTS mining. That's only good. As Btc rebounds I think it will be good.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Dang it....I waited too long...wanted to withdrawl my 10 PTS from Bter, but now its saying:
> 
> PTS withdrawal is disabled. Waiting for BTS redemption. PTS网络繁忙，为防止BTS分红前无法确认的情况，PTS关闭提现，等待处理BTS股权分红。
> 
> My luck!!


Yep, they disabled withdrawals/deposits for the snapshot. I heard they're honoring the BTS shares people get though. Like in your case you'll get your 10PTS-worth of BTS from them. So no worries, you're good


----------



## VSG

What about left over PTS on Ypool?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What about left over PTS on Ypool?


I haven't heard anything from them. Might not get your BTS if you leave your coins on YPool. I sent all my PTS to my wallet last night.


----------



## Aselert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yeah I've switched to http://www.clevermining.com for the time being as it's the most profitable alternative until YPool can get their **** together.


Hi DizZz. It looks cool. But is it possible to mine PTS with it? I've only see BTC and LTC. And the PTS's miners cool work with it?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I haven't heard anything from them. Might not get your BTS if you leave your coins on YPool. I sent all my PTS to my wallet last night.


I figured as much, I am at 0.977 confirmed and another 0.3ish unconfirmed on ypool lol


----------



## naws45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> dang I impulsively sent it to bteer and can't send it back


bter said they would change any pts to bter for peeps anyway, so no need to worry.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aselert*
> 
> Hi DizZz. It looks cool. But is it possible to mine PTS with it? I've only see BTC and LTC. And the PTS's miners cool work with it?


You can't mine PTS with it since PTS isn't a scrypt coin and that pool only mines scrypt coins. You need CGMiner or Cudaminer to mine scrypt coins so you can't use the same miner you used for PTS.


----------



## Aselert

Thanks DizZz


----------



## fleetfeather

hnnnnnnggg PTS gonna move one of two ways once bter starts accepting deposits haha


----------



## Hukkel

Ypool is a big joke. Everyday around the same time the pool has enormous connecting issues, can't be accessed for a few hours. It is a joke they dare ask for a fee. What a mess.


----------



## VSG

lol I am at 0.987 PTS confirmed on Ypool and the snapshot is in another 2.5 hours I believe.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Ypool is a big joke. Everyday around the same time the pool has enormous connecting issues, can't be accessed for a few hours. It is a joke they dare ask for a fee. What a mess.


Would you ever recommend using P2P pools


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Would you ever recommend using P2P pools


Guys, seriously, we have to stop supporting a pool with 70% of the hash rate. It can cause the coin to fork and might cause it to die if not all exchanges or wallets are on the main chain (same as ypool).
Say you end up in a different chain, so will your coins, and they'll get invalidated if the main

A p2pool for pts would be amazing...we need as many nodes as possible, it'd be 10 times better for the health of the coins as well as for our pockets.


----------



## GrumpyOne

I'm running to work now, sorry to ask a total noob question but can somebody link me to info regarding this "snapshot"? I would hate to miss out on that. All of my PTS are on my local machine. TIA


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, seriously, we have to stop supporting a pool with 70% of the hash rate. It can cause the coin to fork and might cause it to die if not all exchanges or wallets are on the main chain (same as ypool).
> Say you end up in a different chain, so will your coins, and they'll get invalidated if the main
> 
> A p2pool for pts would be amazing...we need as many nodes as possible, it'd be 10 times better for the health of the coins as well as for our pockets.


See, I see this come up from time to time, and the way I see it is, how is this any of our responsibility? I don't mean to support Ypool by saying this; I think they're garbage and stopped using them because their site is ALWAYS having problems, but if you want to mine pts what is the alternative? Beer which steals half the shares you mine? 1gh which steals 3/4 of the shares you mine? The fact is that even with all their downtime and huge fees they are still way more profitable than any other pool for pts so why would anyone mine on a different pool?
Anyways, as to the long term viability of pts, reality is that 99% of the various coins out there are garbage and will be gone in a year. There simply is no need for hundreds of different coins. Speculation keeps them afloat for now but that doesn't last forever.
Anyways, getting off topic here though, back to the health of pts. The way I see it, that is invictus' problem\concern not mine.


----------



## csimon

I've never left ypool. I just deal with the disconnects, which I have to manually reconnect after work.

On another note - with about 3000 cpm it has taken me all week to produce a single pts, which I almost have, but can't tell exactly because the site is down again.


----------



## battleaxe

I hate ypool. I can't wait till this is over so I don't (hopefully) ever have to deal with them again. What a piece of crap.


----------



## VSG

I am at 0.9886 PTS now on Ypool, I am fairly certain they will screw me over with that 1 PTS limit before the snapshot is taken.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am at 0.9886 PTS now on Ypool, I am fairly certain they will screw me over with that 1 PTS limit before the snapshot is taken.


Oh of course. Mine too. I'm sitting at about the same.


----------



## VSG

They should just have transferred over all the unconfirmed PTS to the confirmed lot knowing today will be crazy but instead the servers go down and nothing happens


----------



## lynxxyarly

I'm sitting on the edge of my seat, as it were, as well. I have near 1 pts left on ypool and can't see if it's been confirmed or not....Awaiting the loss :/

From here, where will we go for mining the new shares. Stil ypool?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> I'm sitting on the edge of my seat, as it were, as well. I have near 1 pts left on ypool and can't see if it's been confirmed or not....Awaiting the loss :/
> 
> From here, where will we go for mining the new shares. Stil ypool?


I sure hope not. Ypool has cut into my profits long enough. And by that I mean mostly their downtime. I can tolerate fees, if they're well deserved. But downtime such as Ypool suggests the fees are not well deserved.


----------



## 316320

Anyone interested in a corsair 1200i PM me and ill put it in the auctions


----------



## drka0tic

Something weird happened today..ypool sent me 0.09 PTS



The min. autopay is 1

Im wondering if they are transferring the fractional amounts before the snapshot time :/


----------



## csimon

BALANCE (PTS)
0.98163383
UNCONFIRMED (PTS)
0.14750404

please finish before the snap..


----------



## battleaxe

When's the snapshot again? Its gotta be soon.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Something weird happened today..ypool sent me 0.09 PTS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The min. autopay is 1
> 
> Im wondering if they are transferring the fractional amounts before the snapshot time :/


Yea, I hadn't synced my wallet in 2 days since I had no reason to. Saw that so I just synced it up. Sure enough I got a deposit of .05 PTS around 24 hours ago. Wish I had my current confirmed balance though. :/

Kinda sucks that bter disabled deposits as well. I was planning on letting my PTS go tonight but I guess I'll be getting BTS X instead.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Something weird happened today..ypool sent me 0.09 PTS
> 
> 
> 
> The min. autopay is 1
> 
> Im wondering if they are transferring the fractional amounts before the snapshot time :/


Ok thats what happened. I had $5 on bter all of a sudden. I guess they sent it over.

EDIT*** I lied. they still have my .4 PTS. Admin said manual payouts are not possible so for now its stuck unless I mine pts for a day.


----------



## naved777

i am getting 0.00cpm after waking up this morning
is there something wrong ?


----------



## Crizume

WOW. I Sold before it happened but some guy just took a huge dump on cryptsy.


----------



## VSG

lol I saw that: 112 BTC worth of PTS. I don't even know if the BTS snapshot took place so I am still keeping my PTS.


----------



## uaedroid

Mates, are you using the new Bitshares-PTS wallet now or still the old PTS wallet?


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Mates, are you using the new Bitshares-PTS wallet now or still the old PTS wallet?


You should be on the new one by now.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> You should be on the new one by now.


Thanks brother, will do. But I cannot mine anymore on Ypool, always saying disconnected, any alternative pool or any other coin suggestion?


----------



## drka0tic

Unfortunately ypool is the most reliable one. You have 1GH (http://pts.1gh.com/) & beeer (https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=234.0), but many people have been having worse luck with those.


----------



## uaedroid

Thanks for the info drka0tic! +rep


----------



## battleaxe

Anyone know how long until the other coin shows up after the snapshot? Where does it show up? In our PTS purse? This is weird.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Anyone know how long until the other coin shows up after the snapshot? Where does it show up? In our PTS purse? This is weird.


I was cruisin around on the forum while yPool was down, and I thought I read the snapshot was today and they expect to have the BTS-X stuff implemented by the 15th. I could be VERY INCORRECT about this, but that's what I remember.

Anyone else, PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## lynxxyarly

So for the next two weeks...gotta find another coin to mind?


----------



## Caldeio

hmm this is all very confusing. with ypool down so much and difficulty up so high then this huge 112btc worth dump.

Maxcoins it is! Some new coins come out tomorrow but I still can't get my amd miner to work. What is this GUIminer i've been seeing?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> hmm this is all very confusing. with ypool down so much and difficulty up so high then this huge 112btc worth dump.
> 
> Maxcoins it is! Some new coins come out tomorrow but I still can't get my amd miner to work. What is this GUIminer i've been seeing?


Why can't you get cgminer to work? Are you talking about for scrypt or keccak?(sp)


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Why can't you get cgminer to work? Are you talking about for scrypt or keccak?(sp)


I've tried only scrypt. It just logins in whatever pool says 30 diffuculty and then nothing. No accepting or denying shares, no other status. It's like it freezes. Tried 4.0, 3.7.2, 3.7.3 versions.

Finally ordered my 4770k CPU, paid more than I wanted to. 335 but will be here tues from Amazon. I used my bitcoins though Gyft.com for it.







Once it comes I'll turn my gtx770 and 550 on and start cookin!


----------



## Ali Man

Not sure if anyone noticed, but the snapshot was taken at Bter:


----------



## killer-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I've tried only scrypt. It just logins in whatever pool says 30 diffuculty and then nothing. No accepting or denying shares, no other status. It's like it freezes. Tried 4.0, 3.7.2, 3.7.3 versions.


Does your "hw" number go up? Because mine does the same thing on scrypt.


----------



## srkpvn

can i mine pts right now?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> can i mine pts right now?


Yes why wouldn't you be able too?


----------



## Panther Al

No idea, but I can't mine either: Just sits there and does nothing (Ubuntu setup).

Annnnnd.... Now it does. so never mind.


----------



## joarangoe

Code:



Code:


Blocks to retarget: 2635
Measured: 34.65%
Estimated difficulty: 0.03036331 (83.81%)
Time to retarget: 21d 16:40:33 (2014-03-23 13:40:13 UTC+9)

Retarget is getting ever further away.


----------



## yanks8981

So PTS is back to .0145 again from .026. Oh well.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> So PTS is back to .0145 again from .026. Oh well.


Yea, had $210, now I got $112. Stupid Bter wouldn't let me sell....


----------



## lacrossewacker

So what're you plans? Everybody trying to sell out?


----------



## fleetfeather

Holding / buying lols


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> So what're you plans? Everybody trying to sell out?


I am going to hold and see what happens.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Did you guys get any indication of the snapshot on your wallet? I know people on bteer can see the snapshot. I have the 1.0.0 version, just wondering if I was supposed to see anything


----------



## lightsout

I sold mine off before everything went down. Didn't have much though.


----------



## VSG

No point selling now tbh, I will wait out for the BTS-X and see if the PTS values change.


----------



## ivanlabrie

PTS value was expected to dilute since you get free BTS X for them. Now, it'll get interesting to see what happens with BTS X and the whole DAC ecosystem.


----------



## VSG

So am I mistaken in that the PTS we have in our wallet get changed to BTS now? Or are they going to remain PTS in which case it is best to get rid of them since BTS will be the replacement?


----------



## Admiral AnimE

I didn't get anything from the PTS > BTS stuff. Should I mine PTS to the new BTS-PTS wallet, or wait for BTS X, or move to another coin?


----------



## Outlawed

So after so much reformatting and tinkering, I finally got the keccak build of cgminer 3.7.2 to work.

I'm completely new to cgminer so can anyone explain how to setup the flags for intensity and all that when I have multiple GPUs that aren't the same model nor do they run the same clocks (290 and 290x)?

Obviously I can hit "G" to get into the GPU management and do all of that from there but I would rather not have to do that every time I start the miner up or point it at another coin/pool.

Also not really sure what to be looking for. I think kh/s is reliant on specific coin/pool as well? I'm just on max via 1gh trying to get everything sorted out. The only flag I added was -I 14 which set both GPUs to an intensity of 14.

After about 30 seconds I see (0 is the 290x, 1 is the 290)..

Code:



Code:


GPU 0:  60.0C  80%    | 496.8M/527.7Mh/s | R:0.0% HW:0 WU:109.2/m T:1 I:14
GPU 1:  63.0C  80%    | 447.8M/470.7Mh/s | R:0.0% HW:0 WU: 98.8/m T:1 I:14

Seem right?


----------



## Rage19420

I had to dig around for ideal settings for my 280x cards as well. It took a little bit of tweaking

Start here for examples:

https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


----------



## Rage19420

And this is a good resource as well: http://www.overclock.net/t/1461916/tutorial-ultimate-guide-to-tweaking-amd-cgminer-3-7-2-kalroth-edition-sgminer-instructions-included-aswell-get-the-most-hash-out-of-your-gpu/0_50#post_21654370


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I had to dig around for ideal settings for my 280x cards as well. It took a little bit of tweaking
> 
> Start here for examples:
> 
> https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison


Thanks for the response! Specific settins really wasn't my issue. My issue is how to add flags specific to my 290 and then add more flags specific to my 290x (and then more to my 280x once the new PSU comes in).


----------



## Bluemustang

Ive heard what happens to PTS-BTS but what about people with AGS? When and how will i get bitshares from that?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Thanks for the response! Specific settins really wasn't my issue. My issue is how to add flags specific to my 290 and then add more flags specific to my 290x (and then more to my 280x once the new PSU comes in).


This is what i do:

cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://bc-pool.crypto-coinz.com:3333 -u Rage19420.Rage19420 -p x *-d 0* -g 2 -w 256 -I 13 --thread-concurrency=11200 --gpu-engine=1000 --gpu-memclock=1500

The device flag is -d

I have three bat files for each card:

-d 0
-d 1
-d 2


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> This is what i do:
> 
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://bc-pool.crypto-coinz.com:3333 -u Rage19420.Rage19420 -p x *-d 0* -g 2 -w 256 -I 13 --thread-concurrency=11200 --gpu-engine=1000 --gpu-memclock=1500
> 
> The device flag is -d
> 
> I have three bat files for each card:
> 
> -d 0
> -d 1
> -d 2
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you sir! That's exactly what I was looking for. +rep


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Thank you sir! That's exactly what I was looking for. +rep


Thanks. It actually works better that way as you can try out different pools/coins, etc without taking the others offline. Make specific tweaks to each card, etc.


----------



## Outlawed

It's noob day for me apparently...

So I only transfered a small bit of PTS into bter about two weeks ago just to make sure I had the process down. I did it with no hiccup and I remember it showing up pretty much instantly in recent deposit records. Well I transfered some more over about 20 minutes ago and nothing yet, not even listed as pending in bter.

I noticed on bter that it mentioned something about funds not coming in if you didn't pay the transaction fee to the network. I remember when I did it last (on the old wallet) I believe it prompted me to pay a fee to the PTS network from my wallet, although I could be mistaken.

This time that never popped up for sure. I just sent the PTS that I had asked and that was that. So I'm guessing I need to add a network transaction fee to it? Not sure why that wasn't automatic or how to add that now.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> It's noob day for me apparently...
> 
> So I only transfered a small bit of PTS into bter about two weeks ago just to make sure I had the process down. I did it with no hiccup and I remember it showing up pretty much instantly in recent deposit records. Well I transfered some more over about 20 minutes ago and nothing yet, not even listed as pending in bter.
> 
> I noticed on bter that it mentioned something about funds not coming in if you didn't pay the transaction fee to the network. I remember when I did it last (on the old wallet) I believe it prompted me to pay a fee to the PTS network from my wallet, although I could be mistaken.
> 
> This time that never popped up for sure. I just sent the PTS that I had asked and that was that. So I'm guessing I need to add a network transaction fee to it? Not sure why that wasn't automatic or how to add that now.


if anything you'll just have to wait a little longer for the transfer. Took mine a few hours to get there...


----------



## lacrossewacker

So I just sent my PTS to Bteer. Should I send them back to the wallet? I have no idea if they were captured for the snapshot.


----------



## Panther Al

Let me guess...

Ypool is acting up again?

Can't get my amd/linux machine to start mining at all, whilst my nvidia machine has no issues.


----------



## dph314

So, even though I've read about what the snapshot actually does, I haven't seen much on what happens _after_. Are PTS just getting thrown to the curb and BTS X are going to be mined? Should I keep my PTS for future snapshots? And, one more...will the price go back up? (meaning, basically, will PTS stay relevant and I should hold them, or everyone will mine BTS X from now on).

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## battleaxe

Sure looks like PTS is tanking hard. Jeez man.


----------



## kzim9

Ya I see it tanking pretty good. I still pointed all my miners back to it after the Helix Coin FAIL.....


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Ya I see it tanking pretty good. I still pointed all my miners back to it after the Helix Coin FAIL.....


I'm so sick of Ypool's disconnects I couldn't bring myself to mine PTS anymore. Back to script for me until I get something else figured out.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So, even though I've read about what the snapshot actually does, I haven't seen much on what happens _after_. Are PTS just getting thrown to the curb and BTS X are going to be mined? Should I keep my PTS for future snapshots? And, one more...will the price go back up? (meaning, basically, will PTS stay relevant and I should hold them, or everyone will mine BTS X from now on).
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated


Well you could technically hold them till the next snapshot if you want, but that would be after a while and we really don't know what would the real value be at that time. Im personally gonna keep mine until BTS-X officially launches. They first said that BTS's beta would launch on the 28th too, but now theyre saying one to two weeks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Ya I see it tanking pretty good. I still pointed all my miners back to it after the Helix Coin FAIL.....


Not really a fail, but it was really worth it on the first day to mine and sell, pretty short life.


----------



## kzim9

I missed the sell. Mined 200+ and stuck with now. Lol


----------



## VSG

I will take them off your hand if you want


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> I missed the sell. Mined 200+ and stuck with now. Lol


I hear you. I mined about 60 which was worth around $10 for a minute. Should have dumped them when I had the chance. Keeping an eye on the price.


----------



## Tatakai All

Wow PTS really took a dive huh? I really need to pay more attention to these things. Is this a temporary thing or is it going down for good?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Wow PTS really took a dive huh? I really need to pay more attention to these things. Is this a temporary thing or is it going down for good?


I think temporary until these ypool issues are fixed and people get a better sense of what BTS is and will be in the future.


----------



## lightsout

Doesn't the difficulty usually go down when people jump off coin? PTS seems to be its own thing. I see the target date is getting pushed back but difficulty still has not gone down.


----------



## fleetfeather

if RIC and PTS could get more reliable pools, that'dbegreat.jpg


----------



## mihco

People panicing and selling now is actualy what is bringing the price down at the moment. The price should settle at around 0.016, but someone will profit from your dump at this low value.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Wow PTS really took a dive huh? I really need to pay more attention to these things. Is this a temporary thing or is it going down for good?
> 
> 
> 
> I think temporary until these ypool issues are fixed and people get a better sense of what BTS is and will be in the future.
Click to expand...

Is PTS always going to be used for the snapshot of new BTS DACs like it was for this first one?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Is PTS always going to be used for the snapshot of new BTS DACs like it was for this first one?


Yup, every time a new DAC comes out PTS and AGS holders will get a stake in it (10%?)
For BTS X PTS and AGS both got 50% of the initial "coins".

Gotta wait till they finish the testing phase, it'll take them till the 15th or so.


----------



## uaedroid

Mates what is the bat command in order to use two R9-280X using clpts-v0.2.x? Thanks.


----------



## antonio8

Unless another dependable pool comes along BTS/PTS might not have a good future. Just my opinion.

On a side note, as much as YPool charges in fees how can it not be ddos protected?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Mates what is the bat command in order to use two R9-280X using clpts-v0.2.x? Thanks.


I believe it would be clpts_x86-64 -u USERNAME -p PASSWORD -t 0,1

Some people say it is better to run the on seperate .bats


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I believe it would be clpts_x86-64 -u USERNAME -p PASSWORD -t 0,1
> 
> Some people say it is better to run the on seperate .bats


Thanks bro, will try that. + rep


----------



## kskwerl

why did i wake up and PTS is worth 5 bucks


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> On a side note, as much as YPool charges in fees how can it not be ddos protected?


That's what they are apparently currently rolling out. It won't be up in full until Tuesday though.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Thanks bro, will try that. + rep


No problem.

You are running AMD cards though?

Just seen Titan in your sig rig.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Mates what is the bat command in order to use two R9-280X using clpts-v0.2.x? Thanks.


clpts_x86-64 -u USERNAME -p PASSWORD -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1


----------



## mav2000

Hey dizz, did you get a chance to speak to that guy?

I am not going back to pts till ypool sort out their ****. Anyway at current difficulty and price I really don't see a single coin worth mining. Any ideas?


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> You are running AMD cards though?
> 
> Just seen Titan in your sig rig.


I have not updated in my sig my other AMD rig with 2 280X. Thanks.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> clpts_x86-64 -u USERNAME -p PASSWORD -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1


Thanks a lot. Very helpful.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Hey dizz, did you get a chance to speak to that guy?
> 
> I am not going back to pts till ypool sort out their ****. Anyway at current difficulty and price I really don't see a single coin worth mining. Any ideas?


I've emailed him twice. The first time he responded that he will look into it and get back to me and the second time when I asked if he had gotten a chance to look into, he never replied.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> clpts_x86-64 -u USERNAME -p PASSWORD -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1


DizZz, do I have to add pause in the command line?


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I've emailed him twice. The first time he responded that he will look into it and get back to me and the second time when I asked if he had gotten a chance to look into, he never replied.


Thanks man. Appreciate the help.

To the guy above, the pause is added at the end only if you are trying to figure out why the bat file won't work. Otherwise it does not serve any purpose


----------



## uaedroid

Thank you mav2000!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Is PTS always going to be used for the snapshot of new BTS DACs like it was for this first one?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, every time a new DAC comes out PTS and AGS holders will get a stake in it (10%?)
> For BTS X PTS and AGS both got 50% of the initial "coins".
> 
> Gotta wait till they finish the testing phase, it'll take them till the 15th or so.
Click to expand...

So...PTS will convert into BTS X, and then BTS XI and BTS XV. And then all the other DACs will come from PTS as well, and all we'll need to receive any future BTS-anything coins is PTS.

I think I understand now. Found this image and was finally starting to make sense of everything. Looks like everything stems from PTS (and AGS), but BTS X is separate from all the other DACs. All come from PTS though, as you said.


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=485166.0


----------



## 316320

I have a 2 PSU to 1 24 pin adapter $15, will put in auctions if anyone interested.


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> DizZz, do I have to add pause in the command line?


You don't have to. But adding pause will freeze it if it returns an error so you can see the error instead of the box going away.


----------



## kzim9

I'll be watching PTS value tonight. I have a feeling its gonna dip well below .01.

I may have to put in a decent buy order......


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> clpts_x86-64 -u USERNAME -p PASSWORD -t 0,0,1,1,3 -a 1


What is up with thet 3 at the end? What is it for? You tell the miner to use 2 cards with both 2 threads. And the point towards a 4th card which isn't there. I keep seeing thisin this topic. What is the deal?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> What is up with thet 3 at the end? What is it for? You tell the miner to use 2 cards with both 2 threads. And the point towards a 4th card which isn't there. I keep seeing thisin this topic. What is the deal?


I have no idea to be honest but it gives me an extra 400 or so CPM per card. I saw it on some other forum - I'll try and find it again and reread the explanation.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Anyway at current difficulty and price I really don't see a single coin worth mining. Any ideas?


Could try Solo mining Max and hope, HOPE, you get a block. I tried for 12 hours but stopped after that I stopped. Meh.


----------



## kzim9

Anyone else having issues with the Cuda miner? My AMD miners has been up all day on Ypool, but the Cuda miners are connected but getting no CPM?


----------



## battleaxe

Wow. PTS values are looking swell.... just swell.

I think I'll go jump off a bridge now. lol


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Wow. PTS values are looking swell.... just swell.
> 
> I think I'll go jump off a bridge now. lol


What did you think would happen after the snapshot? lol

It just sucks because my plan all along was to sell before the snapshot. I went to sell at .028 and of course the exchanges locked up deposits as well. Really needed that $ but I can't bear to sell at the current prices since I know they will go back up.

Pretty crappy but that's what happens when you rely on money via such a volatile environment. Oh well, I got some BTS X I guess.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Wow. PTS values are looking swell.... just swell.
> 
> I think I'll go jump off a bridge now. lol
> 
> 
> 
> What did you think would happen after the snapshot? lol
> 
> It just sucks because my plan all along was to sell before the snapshot. I went to sell at .028 and of course the exchanges locked up deposits as well. Really needed that $ but I can't bear to sell at the current prices since I know they will go back up.
> 
> Pretty crappy but that's what happens when you rely on money via such a volatile environment. Oh well, I got some BTS X I guess.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you waited a bit too long.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sounds like you waited a bit too long.


It would have been fine if I would have known that they were locking up deposits along with withdrawals 24 hours or so before the snapshot....

Oh well lesson learned and BTS X earned. PTS will be assigned for future DAC shares so it will be still be profitable once again soon.

Speaking of which, now seems like a hell of a time to buy in.

Edit: USB 3.0 powered risers for $15....

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=429780.0


----------



## 316320

Have 2 PSUs for sale seasnoic platinum 1000w and corsair 1200i, corsair in in auctions if anyone if interested in seasonoic i will put in auctions as well. 330$ shipped corsair, 200$ shipped seasnoic.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1470797/fs-corsair-1200i-psu


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> Have 2 PSUs for sale seasnoic platinum 1000w and corsair 1200i, corsair in in auctions if anyone if interested in seasonoic i will put in auctions as well. 330$ shipped corsair, 200$ shipped seasnoic.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1470797/fs-corsair-1200i-psu


Holy..... I thought the 1200 for $300 I'm getting was a pricey PSU but dang that 1200i at $400 is crazy! GLWS

Are you getting out of mining completely? I see why is listed in your sale.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Holy..... I thought the 1200 for $300 I'm getting was a pricey PSU but dang that 1200i at $400 is crazy! GLWS
> 
> Are you getting out of mining completely? I see why is listed in your sale.


No just downsizing.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with the Cuda miner? My AMD miners has been up all day on Ypool, but the Cuda miners are connected but getting no CPM?


Same here, cpu miner does the same as well.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> You don't have to. But adding pause will freeze it if it returns an error so you can see the error instead of the box going away.


Thanks bro.


----------



## Hukkel

The biggest issue is that sooooo many people were mining it before the snapshot.

After it everyone stopped instantly.

So what happens now is that the difficulty will drop a LOT, BUT because no one is mining them anymore the time for that to happen has run up to 43 days now. After that at least a 30% drop in difficulty will occur. Which might end up to take 60+ days if people keep stopping mining this.

I might just keep the PTS for the long run. See what happens at the next snapshot for a DAC.

No coin really stands out right now. I am mining some PTS, some Helix (just to have some in case the price ever goes up) and some LTC.
PTS had a good run. But their own strategy is now the problem of it.


----------



## mav2000

I am going to start mining only after the diff come below 2....after that its good to make about 1 PTS a day for me. Right now, it makes no sense...


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I am going to start mining only after the diff come below 2....after that its good to make about 1 PTS a day for me. Right now, it makes no sense...


I agree. Why can' t they move the diff change date up? Seems stupid that most of us are dropping out as a result of this silly diff level. Just makes PTS plummet even more. You would think this would move them to change it pronto. If the difficulty would come back to a reasonable level I'd mine it again just cause I like PTS mining.

Then again. I also wish someone besides Ypool would host. I hate Ypool now.


----------



## lacrossewacker

growth, maturity, and pop
growth, maturity, and pop
growth, maturity, and pop
growth, maturity, and pop
rinse and repeat


----------



## battleaxe

Well. Bring on the new coins then. Moving on.


----------



## NapalmV5

guys how often is the beeeer payout? been more than 24 hours and no payout to my wallet.. got payout from ypool though


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> guys how often is the beeeer payout? been more than 24 hours and no payout to my wallet.. got payout from ypool though


Beer is not really recommended for various reasons, od payouts being one of them.


----------



## kzim9

Id stay with it if ypool ever gets the cudaminer straightened out.

Right now doing some doge.


----------



## LostKauz

I get the following error:

Could not connect to cuda device.

cant seem to find anything after a quick google search either.


----------



## dotaduck

I'm getting 2 GTX 750 Ti. Is this method the most profitable way to get BTC as opposed to DOGE or LTC?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> I'm getting 2 GTX 750 Ti. Is this method the most profitable way to get BTC as opposed to DOGE or LTC?


The most profitable is using this pool which mines the most profitable coin and automatically converts it to BTC so this is the most profitable mining method right now:

http://www.clevermining.com


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> I'm getting 2 GTX 750 Ti. Is this method the most profitable way to get BTC as opposed to DOGE or LTC?
> 
> 
> 
> The most profitable is using this pool which mines the most profitable coin and automatically converts it to BTC so this is the most profitable mining method right now:
> 
> http://www.clevermining.com
Click to expand...

You should be a bit more clear on that Dizz. That may be the most profitable method if you just want to set it and forget it. But if you try and stay up on things you can do better than that.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You should be a bit more clear on that Dizz. That may be the most profitable method if you just want to set it and forget it. But if you try and stay up on things you can do better than that.


You are correct, my mistake. I should have been more clear


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> I get the following error:
> 
> Could not connect to cuda device.
> 
> cant seem to find anything after a quick google search either.


anyone?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> I'm getting 2 GTX 750 Ti. Is this method the most profitable way to get BTC as opposed to DOGE or LTC?
> 
> 
> 
> The most profitable is using this pool which mines the most profitable coin and automatically converts it to BTC so this is the most profitable mining method right now:
> 
> http://www.clevermining.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be a bit more clear on that Dizz. That may be the most profitable method if you just want to set it and forget it. But if you try and stay up on things you can do better than that.
Click to expand...

I use ScryptGuild, keep an eye on the small spikes in value, and exchange to BTC at the right time. If someone wants to put a little time into it, then that's one way. Know of another good one?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dotaduck*
> 
> I'm getting 2 GTX 750 Ti. Is this method the most profitable way to get BTC as opposed to DOGE or LTC?
> 
> 
> 
> The most profitable is using this pool which mines the most profitable coin and automatically converts it to BTC so this is the most profitable mining method right now:
> 
> http://www.clevermining.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be a bit more clear on that Dizz. That may be the most profitable method if you just want to set it and forget it. But if you try and stay up on things you can do better than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use ScryptGuild, keep an eye on the small spikes in value, and exchange to BTC at the right time. If someone wants to put a little time into it, then that's one way. Know of another good one?
Click to expand...

Right now I am just trying to keep an eye on whats hot and mine what seems to be looking good. Trying to learn all this but Dizz is right. When you get away from the set it and forget it pools your going to need to spend a good amount of time on this. More than I had expected or want to to be honest.


----------



## mav2000

I really can't spend a whole lot of time on this, so this pool makes more sense to me. Thinking of putting in a second card for some more hash rates.

In other news btc2money still has not paid me.


----------



## Crizume

Wow im sorry to hear that mav. Have they at least responded to you in anyway recently or been in contact?


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> The most profitable is using this pool which mines the most profitable coin and automatically converts it to BTC so this is the most profitable mining method right now:
> 
> http://www.clevermining.com


Which miner should i use to mine this coin ?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I really can't spend a whole lot of time on this, so this pool makes more sense to me. Thinking of putting in a second card for some more hash rates.
> 
> In other news btc2money still has not paid me.


That's unreal man, I can't even imagine the rage you must have.


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Which miner should i use to mine this coin ?


On Nvidia cards cudaminer.


----------



## BulletSponge

Congrats on the promotion DizZz, too bad we can't +rep ya' anymore tho'.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Which miner should i use to mine this coin ?


cgminer


----------



## alawadhi3000

I don't know why would a mod on OCN advertise a scam site like BTC2Money.

I sent 0.5BTC to them 4 days ago and still nothing, they're not even replying to emails.

I hope you are happy now...


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Congrats on the promotion DizZz, too bad we can't +rep ya' anymore tho'.


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*
> 
> I don't know why would a mod on OCN advertise a scam site like BTC2Money.
> 
> I sent 0.5BTC to them 4 days ago and still nothing, they're not even replying to emails.
> 
> I hope you are happy now...


That's strange. There's only one other person who has had problems with the site and tons of others, including me, who have used it with great success. I will take it out of the OP though.


----------



## Outlawed

OH SNAP! Now I have to worry about bans from DizZz?









Congrats man.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> OH SNAP! Now I have to worry about bans from DizZz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats man.


Haha watch out









And thanks!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*
> 
> I don't know why would a mod on OCN advertise a scam site like BTC2Money.
> 
> I sent 0.5BTC to them 4 days ago and still nothing, they're not even replying to emails.
> 
> I hope you are happy now...


The vast majority have had no issues with them :/, I have no experience though so I can't say how they are, sorry you to hear it happened to you and the few others. I used Coinbase because I was scared of PayPal closing my account if I used BTC2money, so far 2/2 deposits, and 1 was 1.13 worth of BTC. The volatile world of crypto :/

Gratz on the promotion DizZz!

I'll try that clevermining site later today, just trying to solo max :/


----------



## lacrossewacker

Congrats Dizz! Definitely a fair and balanced type poster here and certainly helpful here in the mining community; I think this particular thread is single handily responsible for bringing a good portion of OCN members to the mining front. (me included)


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Congrats Dizz! Definitely a fair and balanced type poster here and certainly helpful here in the mining community; I think this particular thread is single handily responsible for bringing a good portion of OCN members to the mining front. (me included)


I appreciate the kind words









Back on topic, has everyone here jumped ship from PTS for now until the difficulty goes down again? And if so, what are you mining and where?


----------



## ozzy1925

i advise people from outside usa to use wafflepool untill clevermining opens eu server because clever mining has a very high rejected rate


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I appreciate the kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic, has everyone here jumped ship from PTS for now until the difficulty goes down again? And if so, what are you mining and where?


I'm mining on us.trademybit.com. Basically like clevermining but more info available.

I'd like to go back to mining PTS but the value just isn't there.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I appreciate the kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic, has everyone here jumped ship from PTS for now until the difficulty goes down again? And if so, what are you mining and where?


I switched to clevermining.com until either PTS becomes more profitable or some other profitable coin comes along


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I appreciate the kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic, has everyone here jumped ship from PTS for now until the difficulty goes down again? And if so, what are you mining and where?


Right now, still on PTS, but looking at seeing what else is out there. Looking at clever mining, but first I have to get my clueless newb head about how to get it all set up, which considering the fun I had setting up Ubuntu in the first place promises to be entertaining.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I appreciate the kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic, has everyone here jumped ship from PTS for now until the difficulty goes down again? And if so, what are you mining and where?


Tried solo mining Max, Execoin, and Digitalcoin a bit but nada so far.

Basically I'm just waiting to see if PTS will be better to mine once again, while messing around learning how to solo mine.


----------



## kzim9

Since the drop in value and same diff, I had to stop PTS. This and the issues with Ypool, its not profitable at the current time. If the value were to go up some I would redirect my power to it, but in the mean time I'm back on Doge, but looking into other coins.


----------



## theMillen

@dizz possibly a guide to fully setting up clevermining?

anyone else thinking of mining GPUCoin tonight? relaunch is tonight and has an interesting idea behind it.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> @dizz possibly a guide to fully setting up clevermining?
> 
> anyone else thinking of mining GPUCoin tonight? relaunch is tonight and has an interesting idea behind it.


It is so easy to set up mining for cleverming:

Code:



Code:


cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u <YOUR BTC ADDRESS> -p anything <literally anything>

Jeffinslaw


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It is so easy to set up mining for cleverming:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u <YOUR BTC ADDRESS> -p anything <literally anything>
> 
> Jeffinslaw


for nvidia?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> for nvidia?


Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u <YOUR BTC ADDRESS> -p anything <literally anything>

Jeffinslaw


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> for nvidia?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u <YOUR BTC ADDRESS> -p anything <literally anything>
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Not so easy...

More like: cudaminer.exe -d GTX780* -m 0 -l T* -i 0 -H 2 -o stratum+tcp://useast.middlecoin.com:3333 -O 13jFjtuKoCfSd3bkLJQJg7EoBXWmebvA8x:x

Replace your pool and worker info for yours, and then replace the device id and the kernel letter marked with * with the appropriate one for your card.

Say, GTX 680 mining at clevermining: cudaminer.exe -d GTX680 -m 0 -l K -i 0 -H 2 -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -O 13jFjtuKoCfSd3bkLJQJg7EoBXWmebvA8x:x
pause

It'll auto tune for a long time and find the ideal parameters, which you can see when doing control+c whenever you want.

If you want to use the pc while mining cudaminer has a pretty cool feature called interactive mode, you need to run the auto tune again with it should you decide to mine whilst using the pc.

Batch would look like this: cudaminer.exe -d GTX680 -m 0 -l K -i 1 -H 2 -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -O 13jFjtuKoCfSd3bkLJQJg7EoBXWmebvA8x:x
pause


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not so easy...
> 
> More like: cudaminer.exe -d GTX780* -m 0 -l T* -i 0 -H 2 -o stratum+tcp://useast.middlecoin.com:3333 -O 13jFjtuKoCfSd3bkLJQJg7EoBXWmebvA8x:x
> 
> Replace your pool and worker info for yours, and then replace the device id and the kernel letter marked with * with the appropriate one for your card.
> 
> Say, GTX 680 mining at clevermining: cudaminer.exe -d GTX680 -m 0 -l K -i 0 -H 2 -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -O 13jFjtuKoCfSd3bkLJQJg7EoBXWmebvA8x:x
> pause
> 
> It'll auto tune for a long time and find the ideal parameters, which you can see when doing control+c whenever you want.
> 
> If you want to use the pc while mining cudaminer has a pretty cool feature called interactive mode, you need to run the auto tune again with it should you decide to mine whilst using the pc.
> 
> Batch would look like this: cudaminer.exe -d GTX680 -m 0 -l K -i 1 -H 2 -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -O 13jFjtuKoCfSd3bkLJQJg7EoBXWmebvA8x:x
> pause


To get it simply running it is, isn't it? That's what he asked for. How to get started, not how to get started and refine it.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> To get it simply running it is, isn't it? That's what he asked for. How to get started, not how to get started and refine it.


And Jeff for the snap!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> And Jeff for the snap!


I'm not trying to be a smart ass lol. I was just answering the guys question on how to get started mining. If you have to put in all the extra flags to just simply getting started, then now I know!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## ivanlabrie

You do...and no need for scrypt, it is enabled by default.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You do...and no need for scrypt, it is enabled by default.


Okay, cool! I'll rep your post because I learned something new!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Thx









I'd still wouldn't mine scrypt on nvidia cards...unless it's a GTX 750ti.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Right now, still on PTS, but looking at seeing what else is out there. Looking at clever mining, but first I have to get my clueless newb head about how to get it all set up, which considering the fun I had setting up Ubuntu in the first place promises to be entertaining.


LOL... I feel you pain man. I just got Ubuntu running too and man that was a... well.... you know.

Congrats Dizzz!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Wish me luck, I'll migrate the rigs to Ubuntu dekstop 64bits and use sgminer and cudaminer on some, as well as a server with cgremote hooked to the ip's/sgminer api ports of each rig for monitoring using teamviewer (investors want to see the rigs and they only know how to use teamviewer really).


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Wish me luck, I'll migrate the rigs to Ubuntu dekstop 64bits and use sgminer and cudaminer on some, as well as a server with cgremote hooked to the ip's/sgminer api ports of each rig for monitoring using teamviewer (investors want to see the rigs and they only know how to use teamviewer really).


Have fun with that. Hope you're real familiar with Ubuntu.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> @dizz possibly a guide to fully setting up clevermining?
> 
> anyone else thinking of mining GPUCoin tonight? relaunch is tonight and has an interesting idea behind it.


Yes I will have a guide on CleverMining up tomorrow









MSI R9 290 Gaming w/ BF4 for $469 on newegg for anyone who is interested:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127774


----------



## derpa

Probably a newb questions, but: 290 vs 290X comparable to 270 vs 270X?


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yes I will have a guide on CleverMining up tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI R9 290 Gaming w/ BF4 for $469 on newegg for anyone who is interested:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127774


Advance thank you for the CleverMining Guide!

And congratz for the promotion!


----------



## derpa

So I did a search for the CGMiner stuff, and followed the links/threads to setup my .conf and .bat files, but I have a questions. Is it necessary to run individual .conf/.bat files for each card (six in total) or can I have one .conf/.bat pair startup all six cards at once? I ask because the cmd window shows each device individually anyway, and that's all I'm really looking for.

I'm not giving up on PTS yet, just want to have this setup as a backup in case the world ends.







Thanks!!!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> So I did a search for the CGMiner stuff, and followed the links/threads to setup my .conf and .bat files, but I have a questions. Is it necessary to run individual .conf/.bat files for each card (six in total) or can I have one .conf/.bat pair startup all six cards at once? I ask because the cmd window shows each device individually anyway, and that's all I'm really looking for.
> 
> I'm not giving up on PTS yet, just want to have this setup as a backup in case the world ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!


What cards?

You need to be more specific, your sig shows a 680...

One bat or conf per rig, I'd reccomend a bat first, then try to learn how to make a conf file, and maybe try cgwatcher.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What cards?
> 
> You need to be more specific, your sig shows a 680...
> 
> One bat or conf per rig, I'd reccomend a bat first, then try to learn how to make a conf file, and maybe try cgwatcher.


Yeah, my miner is in my sig as 'Miner'









I have six 270X cards. I have a .conf and a .bat set up for each card, then one bat set up to launch all six .bat files at once. So it kind of looks like this....:

launch.bat :

Code:



Code:


start mine_0.bat
start mine_1.bat
start mine_2.bat
start mine_3.bat
start mine_4.bat
start mine_5.bat

Individual .bat files (numerical of cgminer_X changes per device ID):

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
timeout /t 4
cgminer.exe --scrypt -c cgminer_0.conf

Individual .conf files (numerical of "device" changes per device ID):

Code:



Code:


{
"pools" : [
        {
                "url" : "stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333",
                "user" : "my BTC wallet",
                "pass" : "workerpassword"
        }
]
,
"xintensity" : "4",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "8193",
"temp-cutoff" : "90",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"device" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "2"
}

I assume there is a way to condense those 13 files into 2....right? Thanks again!!









EDIT: I have tried:

Code:



Code:


"device" : "0","1","2","3","4","5"

but that just crashed and burned right away









EDIT: Like I mentioned, it works; the user interface just hints there is a more efficient way as it lists all devices in all windows.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Yeah, my miner is in my sig as 'Miner'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have six 270X cards. I have a .conf and a .bat set up for each card, then one bat set up to launch all six .bat files at once. So it kind of looks like this....:
> 
> launch.bat :
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> start mine_0.bat
> start mine_1.bat
> start mine_2.bat
> start mine_3.bat
> start mine_4.bat
> start mine_5.bat
> 
> Individual .bat files (numerical of cgminer_X changes per device ID):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> timeout /t 4
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -c cgminer_0.conf
> 
> Individual .conf files (numerical of "device" changes per device ID):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "url" : "stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333",
> "user" : "my BTC wallet",
> "pass" : "workerpassword"
> }
> ]
> ,
> "xintensity" : "4",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "8193",
> "temp-cutoff" : "90",
> "expiry" : "1",
> "failover-only" : true,
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "0",
> "scan-time" : "1",
> "device" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "2"
> }
> 
> I assume there is a way to condense those 13 files into 2....right? Thanks again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I have tried:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "device" : "0","1","2","3","4","5"
> 
> but that just crashed and burned right away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Like I mentioned, it works; the user interface just hints there is a more efficient way as it lists all devices in all windows.


Sure, need more sleep sorry









Use a single conf and start cgminer.exe or whatever it is.

Code:



Code:


{
"pools" : [
        {
                "quota" : "50;stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333",
                "user" : "my BTC wallet",
                "pass" : "workerpassword"
        },
{
                "quota" : "50;stratum+tcp://useast.wafflepool.com:3333",
                "user" : "my BTC wallet",
                "pass" : "workerpassword"
        }
]
,
"xintensity" : "4,4,4,4,4,4",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2,2,2,2,2,2",
"thread-concurrency" : "8193,8193,8193,8193,8193,8193",
"temp-cutoff" : "90",
"expiry" : "1",
"load-balance" : "true",
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"gpu-threads" : "2"
}

Try that and tell me how it goes, it sends 50% of the hashing power to clevermining and 50% to wafflepool...if say clevermining goes down, you don't lose time catching up from scratch since you've been sending shares to the second backup pool all along.

I like that strategy, but I do it with hashco.ws which mines other more profitable coins, cause they have lower total hash rate. (it's more profitable at times, but not so reliable)


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sure, need more sleep sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use a single conf and start cgminer.exe or whatever it is.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "quota" : "50;stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333",
> "user" : "my BTC wallet",
> "pass" : "workerpassword"
> },
> {
> "quota" : "50;stratum+tcp://useast.wafflepool.com:3333",
> "user" : "my BTC wallet",
> "pass" : "workerpassword"
> }
> ]
> ,
> "xintensity" : "4,4,4,4,4,4",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2,2,2,2,2,2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "8193,8193,8193,8193,8193,8193",
> "temp-cutoff" : "90",
> "expiry" : "1",
> "load-balance" : "true",
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "0",
> "scan-time" : "1",
> "gpu-threads" : "2"
> }
> 
> Try that and tell me how it goes, it sends 50% of the hashing power to clevermining and 50% to wafflepool...if say clevermining goes down, you don't lose time catching up from scratch since you've been sending shares to the second backup pool all along.
> 
> I like that strategy, but I do it with hashco.ws which mines other more profitable coins, cause they have lower total hash rate. (it's more profitable at times, but not so reliable)


Awesome!!!














Do i need the "device" tag though?


----------



## mav2000

I have turned my miners onto clever mining. With all the rise and falls, I just cant seem to mine the right coin at the right time.

Anyway, PTS seems to be down in the dumps right now and again, will wait for diff to go waaaaay down.


----------



## Hukkel

Did you guys see the GPUcoin being postponed for the 3rd time? hahaha

Also the Auroracoin is going to the moon. There is an enormous push. Price per coin was 0,025 and is now 0,134 per Auroracoin!
The diff doubled again to OVER 9000!!!!! (Always wanted to say that).


----------



## kskwerl

I could use some suggestions for mobo's that are known to work with at least 4 cards, I have 3 Pro BTC and they are ok but I think one is messed up and for 69 bucks I don't feel like RMAing it.

Suggestions are greatly appreciated, I'm looking for a board where I can just plug and go and don't have to short out any slots


----------



## DizZz

CleverMining now has an EU server!

stratum+tcp://eu.clevermining.com:3333


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do i need the "device" tag though?


Nope, you don't....I removed it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I have turned my miners onto clever mining. With all the rise and falls, I just cant seem to mine the right coin at the right time.
> 
> Anyway, PTS seems to be down in the dumps right now and again, will wait for diff to go waaaaay down.


Yeah, I'm doing clever, waffle and hashco.ws...buying pts with my earned btc.
And yacoin on other low power rigs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I could use some suggestions for mobo's that are known to work with at least 4 cards, I have 3 Pro BTC and they are ok but I think one is messed up and for 69 bucks I don't feel like RMAing it.
> 
> Suggestions are greatly appreciated, I'm looking for a board where I can just plug and go and don't have to short out any slots


I'd reccomend the Asus Z87 Pro for a hassle free linux compatible 6 gpu board, either that or the Msi z77 gd65, z87 g45*, z87x-oc* for 4 gpus without risers and the m5a99x pro for amd rigs (5 gpus) or the msi 990fx gd65 for up to 6. Z77x-u3h* is good too btw.

*These require some rain dance and other rites to get the ethernet working using *nix


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, you don't....I removed it.
> Yeah, I'm doing clever, waffle and hashco.ws...buying pts with my earned btc.
> And yacoin on other low power rigs.
> I'd reccomend the Asus Z87 Pro for a hassle free linux compatible 6 gpu board, either that or the Msi z77 gd65, z87 g45*, z87x-oc* for 4 gpus without risers and the m5a99x pro for amd rigs (5 gpus) or the msi 990fx gd65 for up to 6. Z77x-u3h* is good too btw.
> 
> *These require some rain dance and other rites to get the ethernet working using *nix


As far as motherboards go, using an Asus z87-WS that I had laying about, and had no issues with the board at all with Ubuntu. Can use 6 cards with a riser, or 4 without, and has a plex chip so you can run four Nvidia cards at 8x.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, you don't....I removed it.
> Yeah, I'm doing clever, waffle and hashco.ws...buying pts with my earned btc.
> And yacoin on other low power rigs.
> I'd reccomend the Asus Z87 Pro for a hassle free linux compatible 6 gpu board, either that or the Msi z77 gd65, z87 g45*, z87x-oc* for 4 gpus without risers and the m5a99x pro for amd rigs (5 gpus) or the msi 990fx gd65 for up to 6. Z77x-u3h* is good too btw.
> 
> *These require some rain dance and other rites to get the ethernet working using *nix


LOL @ rain dance, thanks I'll pick up the Asus Z87 Pro and see how it works


----------



## DemiseGR

Hi guys,

I need some help with my sgminer config for my 280x, its undervolted to 1093.

Code:



Code:


"gpu-platform" : "2",
"device" : "0",
"intensity" : "13",
"vectors" : "1",
"kernel" : "scrypt",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "11200",
"shaders" : "2048",
"gpu-usage" : "100",
"gpu-engine" : "1070",
"gpu-memclock" : "1500",
"gpu-powertune" : "-20",
"temp-cutoff" : "95",
"temp-overheat" : "90",
"temp-target" : "85",
"gpu-threads" : "2",
"log" : "15",
"scan-time" : "1",
"scrypt" : true,
"shares" : "0",
"kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"

ive tried thread concurrency at 8191,8192,8193, and gpu-engine at 1020,1050,1080 but i cant seem to crack 680Khash.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> LOL @ rain dance, thanks I'll pick up the Asus Z87 Pro and see how it works


If you live close to a Microcenter they usually have a bunch of open box boards. I picked up z77 Pro for 130.00 out the door last week. Great for mining. They had a bunch of z87 boards there too, but I didn't bother checking prices.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> LOL @ rain dance, thanks I'll pick up the Asus Z87 Pro and see how it works
> 
> 
> 
> If you live close to a Microcenter they usually have a bunch of open box boards. I picked up z77 Pro for 130.00 out the door last week. Great for mining. They had a bunch of z87 boards there too, but I didn't bother checking prices.
Click to expand...

Make sure you check them out, I went through a good twenty open box boards at the tustin store. Every single one had bent pins.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Make sure you check them out, I went through a good twenty open box boards at the tustin store. Every single one had bent pins.


This is true. Mine had a bent pin. I straightened it though and its been singing ever since. Just have to use a magnifying glass and be very careful. No big deal.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> If you live close to a Microcenter they usually have a bunch of open box boards. I picked up z77 Pro for 130.00 out the door last week. Great for mining. They had a bunch of z87 boards there too, but I didn't bother checking prices.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Make sure you check them out, I went through a good twenty open box boards at the tustin store. Every single one had bent pins.


He said he just needed 4 cards right? I picked THIS up brand new and it works fine, although I only use three cards. That said the 16x slot in the bottom is the one left open. Therefore I can't see it being an issue with 4 since I would think the 1x slots would be the ones causing issues if that was the case.

A lot cheaper than the $130 open box mobo that was mentioned. Looks like it's already went up $10 since I purchased it two weeks ago though.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> This is true. Mine had a bent pin. I straightened it though and its been singing ever since. Just have to use a magnifying glass and be very careful. No big deal.


I'm in northeast florida, they have no idea what computers are


----------



## wholeeo

For those of us who held onto our PTS till the snapshot some guy over at bitsharetalk made a website which you can use to check your upcoming BTSX balance.

http://bitbalance.azurewebsites.net/


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> For those of us who held onto our PTS till the snapshot some guy over at bitsharetalk made a website which you can use to check your upcoming BTSX balance.
> 
> http://bitbalance.azurewebsites.net/


8 lol


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> 8 lol


3.2 for me lol


----------



## DizZz

40.1 for me


----------



## VSG

Ok people, DizZz will now give 1 BTS-X to everyone in this thread to celebrate his promotion. Ain't that right?


----------



## BulletSponge

6.44922984 here.


----------



## Outlawed

Don't have my wallet on me currently so I can't check but isn't supposed to be a 1:1 ratio?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ok people, DizZz will now give 1 BTS-X to everyone in this thread to celebrate his promotion. Ain't that right?


Naturally


----------



## lightsout

0.13973105

Oh yeah!!!! My wallet was empty


----------



## derpa

41.63119779 here


----------



## derpa

Question for all those who've used Clevermining before with the cgminer:

I left my rig on it last night to make sure all the settings were stable and the machine wouldn't lock up/crash overnight. Anyway, each of the six 270Xs is getting ~462Kh/s totaling ~2.772Mh/s for the rig. Should I have even a fraction of anything in my BTC wallet at this point (about 18-19hrs of straight mining)?? I'm just concerned it's not linking to my wallet correctly. Thanks!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Question for all those who've used Clevermining before with the cgminer:
> 
> I left my rig on it last night to make sure all the settings were stable and the machine wouldn't lock up/crash overnight. Anyway, each of the six 270Xs is getting ~462Kh/s totaling ~2.772Mh/s for the rig. Should I have even a fraction of anything in my BTC wallet at this point (about 18-19hrs of straight mining)?? I'm just concerned it's not linking to my wallet correctly. Thanks!


Go here:

http://www.clevermining.com/users/YourBitcoinWalletAddress

And scroll to the bottom and it will show if any payouts have been made. I think it pays out after you reach .01 BTC


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Go here:
> 
> http://www.clevermining.com/users/YourBitcoinWalletAddress
> 
> And scroll to the bottom and it will show if any payouts have been made. I think it pays out after you reach .01 BTC


Thanks DizZz!!


----------



## derpa

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sure, need more sleep sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use a single conf and start cgminer.exe or whatever it is.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {
> "pools" : [
> {
> "quota" : "50;stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333",
> "user" : "my BTC wallet",
> "pass" : "workerpassword"
> },
> {
> "quota" : "50;stratum+tcp://useast.wafflepool.com:3333",
> "user" : "my BTC wallet",
> "pass" : "workerpassword"
> }
> ]
> ,
> "xintensity" : "4,4,4,4,4,4",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "lookup-gap" : "2,2,2,2,2,2",
> "thread-concurrency" : "8193,8193,8193,8193,8193,8193",
> "temp-cutoff" : "90",
> "expiry" : "1",
> "load-balance" : "true",
> "log" : "5",
> "queue" : "0",
> "scan-time" : "1",
> "gpu-threads" : "2"
> }
> 
> Try that and tell me how it goes, it sends 50% of the hashing power to clevermining and 50% to wafflepool...if say clevermining goes down, you don't lose time catching up from scratch since you've been sending shares to the second backup pool all along.
> 
> I like that strategy, but I do it with hashco.ws which mines other more profitable coins, cause they have lower total hash rate. (it's more profitable at times, but not so reliable)






Sorry, finally got around to trying out that .conf file. It only starts the sixth card, though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> 
> Sorry, finally got around to trying out that .conf file. It only starts the sixth card, though.


Odd...then add "device" : "0,1,2,3,4,5",


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Odd...then add "device" : "0,1,2,3,4,5",


ha ha ha, mah' bad!!! I went to add that line and realized I forgot to delete the "device" line originally! Whoops!!







I deleted it, and BAM, all six started! Thanks again!!! +rep


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> ha ha ha, mah' bad!!! I went to add that line and realized I forgot to delete the "device" line originally! Whoops!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deleted it, and BAM, all six started! Thanks again!!! +rep


lol, was about to go crazy xD Didn't make sense at all


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Don't have my wallet on me currently so I can't check but isn't supposed to be a 1:1 ratio?


1.33 per each PTS.

59 here.


----------



## battleaxe

33.25 here. Well, lets hope waiting pays off... lol...


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> 33.25 here. Well, lets hope waiting pays off... lol...


Agreed!!


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 1.33 per each PTS.
> 
> 59 here.


And 3.38 i believe it was from AGS. 3.75 here, would have been another nearly 3.5 had ypool not screwed me over.


----------



## fleetfeather

not sure i understand what addresses i need to enter into that tool. also not overly keen on DLing the bitcoinqt blockchain (Electrum wallet ftw)


----------



## kskwerl

I just wanted to quickly comment on the ASrock Pro BTC boards for anyone thinking of buying them, they are pretty low quality and a giant PITA I would stay away from them. I have three of them and googling will show you many people have issues with these boards.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Give this a shot guys: http://coinshift.com/about/

I think it's way better than the other multipools...0% fee for now too.


----------



## ozzy1925

guys, i am about to buy ax 1200i but not sure if this psu able to handle 4x r290?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> guys, i am about to buy ax 1200i but not sure if this psu able to handle 4x r290?


Pft, yea it can. You'd be fine with a non-i and save yourself $100.

I'm pretty sure I've seen people say that they've been able to use 4x 290 off a 1000w when mining too but not 100% sure on that. My 290 and 290x both seem to pull around 240-250w each when mining with overclocks.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Pft, yea it can. You'd be fine with a non-i and save yourself $100
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've seen people say that they've been able to use 4x 290 off a 1000w when mining too but not 100% sure on that.


i have 2x r290 working and they are undervolted , i have a watt meter installed on the wall and giving 680-690w reading.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i have 2x r290 working and they are undervolted , i have a watt meter installed on the wall and giving 680-690w reading.


Something in your system must be a power hog. I have a Intel Celeron G1830 with a 54w TDP and pretty much nothing else other than a 2.5" HDD running off the PSU. With both the 290 and 290x overclocked I get between 550-600W power draw from the wall. Granted the voltage of the cards haven't been touched at all since they are running in linux.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I just wanted to quickly comment on the ASrock Pro BTC boards for anyone thinking of buying them, they are pretty low quality and a giant PITA I would stay away from them. I have three of them and googling will show you many people have issues with these boards.


I suggested THIS that was cheaper and had been proven to be solid but you just didn't listen lol.

I also originally got an Asrock board for my mining rig although it wasn't a BTC (THIS one). It wouldn't even boot up... Also my Asrock x79 extreme6 in the sig rig has always given me tons of weird issues since I've had it (and I think recently just acquired some permanent damage to one of the transistors). And while we're on the subject I remember my Asrock 775 socket mobo back in the day gave me a lot of issues too.

All in all I think I'm going to stay away from Asrock now.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Something in your system must be a power hog. I have a Intel Celeron G1830 with a 54w TDP and pretty much nothing else other than a 2.5" HDD running off the PSU. With both the 290 and 290x overclocked I get between 550-600W power draw from the wall.


could it be my cpu? [email protected] turbo disabled


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> could it be my cpu? [email protected] turbo disabled


I mean the CPU technically shouldn't be drawing much when mining but at the same time that's a pretty powerful CPU so idk. Is this purley a mining rig you have? If so I would take that 4770k out and put it in a gaming machine or sell it. You defiantly don't need it.


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Give this a shot guys: http://coinshift.com/about/
> 
> I think it's way better than the other multipools...0% fee for now too.


Whats the BTC/1mhash/24h on it ? I cant seem to get anything off the Stats page


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I just wanted to quickly comment on the ASrock Pro BTC boards for anyone thinking of buying them, they are pretty low quality and a giant PITA I would stay away from them. I have three of them and googling will show you many people have issues with these boards.


Sometimes you have to do siome trickery to make them work like you want to. But overall they are the cheapest motherboards to mine 6 cards on. We use them all the time. Both H61 and H81. Defenitely not a great mobo. But for it's task and considering its price I am happy with them.

I have used many ASRock motherboards and have never had a single issue with any of them. Not too sure where the hate comes from. Ever since Sandy bridge they have been pretty decent.

@power usage; I have 3 280X mining with a celeron and 2*2GB ram and it draws 925 watts from the wall. I would personally NOT suggest doing a quad mining rig with a single 1200 Watt PSU. Either get a beefy one of two smaller ones (which will probably be cheaper as well). But each to his own. I like a bit of overhead power in systems that draw this much.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> @power usage; I have 3 280X mining with a celeron and 2*2GB ram and it draws 925 watts from the wall. I would personally NOT suggest doing a quad mining rig with a single 1200 Watt PSU. Either get a beefy one of two smaller ones (which will probably be cheaper as well). But each to his own. I like a bit of overhead power in systems that draw this much.


Agreed, i have three 280x's on a Coolermaster V1000. Mining scrypt it pushes close to the limit. Waiting on another PSU to come to add the fourth 280x. 2x Corsair CS750m.


----------



## ivanlabrie

4 280X, each eats 210w from the psu here...undervolted to 1.14v running at 1035/1500mhz and netting 740kh/s.

Undervolt guys.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I mean the CPU technically shouldn't be drawing much when mining but at the same time that's a pretty powerful CPU so idk. Is this purley a mining rig you have? If so I would take that 4770k out and put it in a gaming machine or sell it. You defiantly don't need it.


i know 4770k is useless but i dont use my pc anymore and changed it to mining rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> @power usage; I have 3 280X mining with a celeron and 2*2GB ram and it draws 925 watts from the wall. I would personally NOT suggest doing a quad mining rig with a single 1200 Watt PSU. Either get a beefy one of two smaller ones (which will probably be cheaper as well). But each to his own. I like a bit of overhead power in systems that draw this much.


i think wall reading is higher than the actual psu usage but i am not sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Agreed, i have three 280x's on a Coolermaster V1000. Mining scrypt it pushes close to the limit. Waiting on another PSU to come to add the fourth 280x. 2x Corsair CS750m.


i dont know about the 280x power usage but as i said 2x r290 (undervolted) +4770k+msi mpower max,24gb ram+2ocz ssd+3x noctua NF-A14 PWM uses 680-690w from the wall.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 4 280X, each eats 210w from the psu here...undervolted to 1.14v running at 1035/1500mhz and netting 740kh/s.
> 
> Undervolt guys.


Wish it were possible in linux buddy, really do. :/

The only way I've found is a very sketchy looking process HERE and it doesn't even seem to incorporate any r9 series cards.


----------



## battleaxe

You guys still mining PTS?

IS mining PTS the same as BTS? I'm confused... so if I continue mining PTS is this just BTS?

Edit: Well, I switched three machines back to PTS. I'm hopeful for a turnaround on PTS/BTS or whatever it is. And I just like this miner better. I hate Ypool though, so as soon as they go down, I'm switching back.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 4 280X, each eats 210w from the psu here...undervolted to 1.14v running at 1035/1500mhz and netting 740kh/s.
> 
> Undervolt guys.


To undervolt them you would need to flash the bios correct?
I mean I cannot see the voltage in MSI Afterburner


----------



## wholeeo

I desperately need to undervolt all my cards. After using Stilt's bios on my 290x's they are using more juice. I'm pulling near 1400W from the wall with my setup, 2 290x's, 1 270x, 2 270's. Thing is MSI AB turns to crap when it has a mixed set of a cards hence I don't even use it.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> To undervolt them you would need to flash the bios correct?
> I mean I cannot see the voltage in MSI Afterburner


Do you have the latest Beta of AB? If not download that and make sure to check unlock voltage control in the settings tab


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Wish it were possible in linux buddy, really do. :/
> 
> The only way I've found is a very sketchy looking process HERE and it doesn't even seem to incorporate any r9 series cards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> To undervolt them you would need to flash the bios correct?
> I mean I cannot see the voltage in MSI Afterburner


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Do you have the latest Beta of AB? If not download that and make sure to check unlock voltage control in the settings tab


I prefer bios flashing...even for normal usage. More convenient than using the buggy as heck AB.

You need atiwinflash, gpu-z to extract the original bios and then modify it with VBE if using R9 or R7 series cards.

290 and 290x won't work AFAIK, you'd need Stilt's lower voltage bioses but they might not work, hence why I don't consider 290s to be good mining cards for the more professional miner/farmer.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I prefer bios flashing...even for normal usage. More convenient than using the buggy as heck AB.
> 
> You need atiwinflash, gpu-z to extract the original bios and then modify it with VBE if using R9 or R7 series cards.
> 
> 290 and 290x won't work AFAIK, you'd need Stilt's lower voltage bioses but they might not work, hence why I don't consider 290s to be good mining cards for the more professional miner/farmer.


Strange... I've never had a single issue with AB, maybe I got lucky


----------



## Ryld Baenre

I'm checking out yacoin and vertcoin on my 670s and will see how they go then decide. Is a multipool (clevermining etc..) a viable option for nvidia GPUs using cudaminer? I'm not worried about rolling in the BTC.

This is my setting for yacoin after a quick autotune with cudaminer. My 2nd 670 isn't tuned in quite as nicely as the one in the photo yet. They both have a custom BIOS.

BAT file:
cudaminer -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane -d 0,1 -L 2 -l k64x2,k20x6 -b 4096,4096 -i 0 -C 2 -o stratum+tcp://yac.coinmine.pl:9088 -O Username.Minernameassword


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> I'm checking out yacoin and vertcoin on my 670s and will see how they go then decide. Is a multipool (clevermining etc..) a viable option for nvidia GPUs using cudaminer? I'm not worried about rolling in the BTC.
> 
> This is my setting for yacoin after a quick autotune with cudaminer. My 2nd 670 isn't tuned in quite as nicely as the one in the photo yet. They both have a custom BIOS.
> 
> BAT file:
> cudaminer -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane -d 0,1 -L 2 -l k64x2,k20x6 -b 4096,4096 -i 0 -C 2 -o stratum+tcp://yac.coinmine.pl:9088 -O Username.Minernameassword


Very nice...my 780 did close to 6kh/s but that's very good for a 670.

See profitability calc here: http://explorer.yacoin.org/static/calc.htm

Yac will be like 30% better than LTC and surely better than multipools most of the time, whilst drawing less power on your card.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

do you know if the -s 10 flag is needed or if there are any more improvements I could make to the batch file to quicken things up off hand? I'll be doing some trial and error over the next few days. I just put the pounds sign in front of the no good lines.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I just wanted to quickly comment on the ASrock Pro BTC boards for anyone thinking of buying them, they are pretty low quality and a giant PITA I would stay away from them. I have three of them and googling will show you many people have issues with these boards.


Really? I bought one a few weeks ago, and outside of the Win8 limitation of 5 cards (which I got around with that modified driver) it's been running merrily along since I took it out of the box. I'm using six 270Xs with powered risers on it. I have two 4-pin MOLEX connectors hooked to the board to help with power supply to the PCIe slots, too. Using two eVGA 750W Bronze PSUs.... I haven't had a single issue with the BIOS, PCIe slots, CPU, etc. Perhaps bad QC at ASROCK?

I actually picked up 3 more from Microcenter last time I was there because they were on sale (~$57 each after taxes) just in case I decide to do a few more rigs with 280Xs


----------



## lightsout

Careful. Many reports of using the onboard molex power and powered risers can fry cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I just wanted to quickly comment on the ASrock Pro BTC boards for anyone thinking of buying them, they are pretty low quality and a giant PITA I would stay away from them. I have three of them and googling will show you many people have issues with these boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I bought one a few weeks ago, and outside of the Win8 limitation of 5 cards (which I got around with that modified driver) it's been running merrily along since I took it out of the box. I'm using six 270Xs with powered risers on it. I have two 4-pin MOLEX connectors hooked to the board to help with power supply to the PCIe slots, too. Using two eVGA 750W Bronze PSUs.... I haven't had a single issue with the BIOS, PCIe slots, CPU, etc. Perhaps bad QC at ASROCK?
> 
> I actually picked up 3 more from Microcenter last time I was there because they were on sale (~$57 each after taxes) just in case I decide to do a few more rigs with 280Xs
Click to expand...


----------



## ghostrider85

so, what is the best thing to mine on nvidia GPUs now?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> For those of us who held onto our PTS till the snapshot some guy over at bitsharetalk made a website which you can use to check your upcoming BTSX balance.
> 
> http://bitbalance.azurewebsites.net/


8.07253236 over here...

Just out of curiosity, does our wallet need to be open when the snapshots happen?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Careful. Many reports of using the onboard molex power and powered risers can fry cards.












Really? I have the sata connector plugged into my gigabyte board which also provides extra power to the PCIE slots. Have any links?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> 8.07253236 over here...
> 
> Just out of curiosity, does our wallet need to be open when the snapshots happen?


The wallet doesn't have to be open.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Very nice...my 780 did close to 6kh/s but that's very good for a 670.
> 
> See profitability calc here: http://explorer.yacoin.org/static/calc.htm
> 
> Yac will be like 30% better than LTC and surely better than multipools most of the time, whilst drawing less power on your card.


What's your bat for Yacoin, mine doesn't validate on the cpu no matter what I try on the 780's.


----------



## ghostrider85

Can anyone show us how to mine yacoin on nvidia gpu?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Give this a shot guys: http://coinshift.com/about/
> 
> I think it's way better than the other multipools...0% fee for now too.


Hmm... very interesting. Might try there if I receive another low payout from clevermining. +rep!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Can anyone show us how to mine yacoin on nvidia gpu?


What card are you planning on mining with?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> What's your bat for Yacoin, mine doesn't validate on the cpu no matter what I try on the 780's.


Did you try the example bat from the help file?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> What card are you planning on mining with?


dual gtx 780,


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> Did you try the example bat from the help file?


Yea I did, gives the same error. I tried your settings and only that worked, but I just get 0.46 kh/s.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Yea I did, gives the same error. I tried your settings and only that worked, but I just get 0.46 kh/s.


what is your GPU?


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> dual gtx 780,


cudaminer -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane -d 0,1 -L 3 -l auto -b x0,x1 -C 2 -i 1 -m 0 stratum+tcp://yac.coinmine.pl:9088 -O Poolusername.workernameassword

x0,x1 = current N value may be best
Let the card auto tune and then replace "auto" with the autotune setting. I use "k64x2,k20x6", the lowercase k corresponds to high N factor (>12) mining on kepler so it will be different for a 780.

See if that works.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> what is your GPU?


Running five 780's.

This is what the readme says:
Quote:


> Example for Yacoin Mining on yac.coinmine.pl pool with GTX 780
> 
> cudaminer -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane -d gtx780 -L 3 -l T9x21 -b 4096 -C 0 -i 1 -m 0 -o stratum+tcp://yac.coinmine.pl:9088 -O workernameassword


But it doesn't work.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> cudaminer -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane -d 0,1 -L 3 -l auto -b x0,x1 -C 2 -i 1 -m 0 stratum+tcp://yac.coinmine.pl:9088 -O Poolusername.workernameassword
> 
> x0,x1 = amount of ram in the respective cards
> Let the card auto tune and then replace "auto" with the autotune setting. I use "k64x2,k20x6", the lowercase k corresponds to high N factor mining on kepler so it will be different for a 780.
> 
> See if that works.


where do i get the miner? same miner we used in mining pts?


----------



## lightsout

I was referring to the asrock boards only. Don't have a link on my phone but it's been brought up a lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Careful. Many reports of using the onboard molex power and powered risers can fry cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I have the sata connector plugged into my gigabyte board which also provides extra power to the PCIE slots. Have any links?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> 8.07253236 over here...
> 
> Just out of curiosity, does our wallet need to be open when the snapshots happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wallet doesn't have to be open.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Running five 780's.
> 
> This is what the readme says:
> But it doesn't work.


Try replacing gtx 780 with "-d 0,1,2,3,4"
replace t9x21 with auto to auto tune the cards then replace auto with the results of autotune. it is easiest to autotune each card individually.
-b correspons to memory of your cards in mb, it could be less than 4096 which wouldreturn an error.
it's not just workernameassword. It's Poolusername.workernameassword (i use the same password for pool and worker).


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> where do i get the miner? same miner we used in mining pts?


Get the latest version of CUDAminer from here.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> Try replacing gtx 780 with "-d 0,1,2,3,4"
> replace t9x21 with auto to auto tune the cards then replace auto with the results of autotune. it is easiest to autotune each card individually.
> -b correspons to memory of your cards in mb, it could be less than 4096 which wouldreturn an error.
> it's not just workernameassword. It's Poolusername.workernameassword (i use the same password for pool and worker).


Thanks, so I did get autotuning running, but tuning on -L 2 is taking ages, does it usually take that long?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> Get the latest version of CUDAminer from here.


is this batch file correct? my config file is titled cudaminer-yac.cfg

*cudaminer.exe --config cudaminer-yac.cfg*


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> What's your bat for Yacoin, mine doesn't validate on the cpu no matter what I try on the 780's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> dual gtx 780,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> cudaminer -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane -d 0,1 -L 3 -l auto -b x0,x1 -C 2 -i 1 -m 0 stratum+tcp://yac.coinmine.pl:9088 -O Poolusername.workernameassword
> 
> x0,x1 = amount of ram in the respective cards in Mb
> Let the card auto tune and then replace "auto" with the autotune setting. I use "k64x2,k20x6", the lowercase k corresponds to high N factor (>12) mining on kepler so it will be different for a 780.
> 
> See if that works.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Running five 780's.
> 
> This is what the readme says:
> But it doesn't work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Thanks, so I did get autotuning running, but tuning on -L 2 is taking ages, does it usually take that long?


It takes forever but with yacoin you want -L 6 and a hefty core oc. Oc mem too...

Mine does 5.6kh/s with skynet's bios and slight oc whilst being undervolted to 1100mv with precision x.

Try this for size: cudaminer.exe -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane:xxx -d gtx780 -i 0 -C 2 -b 8192 -L 6 -l t12x32 -o stratum+tcp://xxxxxx:xxxx -u xxx.xxx -p xxx

or

cudaminer.exe -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane:xxx -d gtx780 -i 0 -C 2 -b 8192 -L 6 -l T12x24 -o stratum+tcp://xxxxxx:xxxx -u xxx.xxx -p xxx


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It takes forever but with yacoin you want -L 6 and a hefty core oc. Oc mem too...
> 
> Mine does 5.6kh/s with skynet's bios and slight oc whilst being undervolted to 1100mv with precision x.
> 
> Try this for size: cudaminer.exe -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane:xxx -d gtx780 -i 0 -C 2 -b 8192 -L 6 -l t12x32 -o stratum+tcp://xxxxxx:xxxx -u xxx.xxx -p xxx
> 
> or
> 
> cudaminer.exe -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane:xxx -d gtx780 -i 0 -C 2 -b 8192 -L 6 -l T12x24 -o stratum+tcp://xxxxxx:xxxx -u xxx.xxx -p xxx


I tried your kernels but they didn't work, I could only get this working with 2/5 of my 780's:



This coin really sucks in finding good launch configs.....


----------



## MerkageTurk

hmm at the moment i am mining DOGEcoin, with a 697kh/s using CUDAminer.

Is this good?


----------



## Caldeio

Wait so is there gonna be more snapshots?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> hmm at the moment i am mining DOGEcoin, with a 697kh/s using CUDAminer.
> 
> Is this good?


That's quite decent actually. Reminds me that OC'ed 750 ti's are close to that hash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Wait so is there gonna be more snapshots?


Yea buddy!


----------



## battleaxe

Back on PTS and Ypool. Shoot me now.


----------



## theMillen

for the love of god... bump up the difficulty retarget date Q.Q


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I tried your kernels but they didn't work, I could only get this working with 2/5 of my 780's:
> 
> 
> 
> This coin really sucks in finding good launch configs.....


did you try -d 0,1,2,3,4 ?
Also use -t and not -T

I spent a good 2 hours trying to figure this all out on my own


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> for the love of god... bump up the difficulty retarget date Q.Q


Exactly









PTS will be profitable again only after the difficulty decreases


----------



## legoman786

I have clearly missed the boat.... What is a snapshot?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I tried your kernels but they didn't work, I could only get this working with 2/5 of my 780's:
> 
> 
> 
> This coin really sucks in finding good launch configs.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> did you try -d 0,1,2,3,4 ?
> Also use -t and not -T
> 
> I spent a good 2 hours trying to figure this all out on my own


Yep, that...instead of -d gtx780, and try to auto tune with -L 6, ergo, remove the -l T12x24 or whatever part. Just leave the -l T and -L 6 in place.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I have clearly missed the boat.... What is a snapshot?


When they take a picture of the current PTS blockchain (aka see who has what where) and use it to assign shares since that's one of the main purposes for PTS, shares in future DACs. The last one was taken on the 28th and was for BTS X.


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Beer is not really recommended for various reasons, od payouts being one of them.


had to give it a try since ypool was so bad over the weekend..

after 4 days now i finally received from beeeeer .31 pts which shouldve been more than 10 times that

2.5% fee - more like 2.5% payout.. no more beeeeer for me

atm doing 39250+ cpm/4500+ share value/h @ ypool


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Back on PTS and Ypool. Shoot me now.


Really? Why? With my 6300cpm I will make like $4 a day. Definitely better stuff out there than that.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Really? Why? With my 6300cpm I will make like $4 a day. Definitely better stuff out there than that.


He could be in it for the long haul. PTS really always has been about the big picture over time, not really the quick buck.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Really? Why? With my 6300cpm I will make like $4 a day. Definitely better stuff out there than that.
> 
> 
> 
> He could be in it for the long haul. PTS really always has been about the big picture over time, not really the quick buck.
Click to expand...

I guess your right, but it was definitely the quick buck when things were going well, much more than anything going on right now.


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> atm doing 39250+ cpm/4500+ share value/h @ ypool


i found 2 blocks within 9 hours

come on guys!


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Really? Why? With my 6300cpm I will make like $4 a day. Definitely better stuff out there than that.


Such as? Is there anything a lot better? Or just a little bit better?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Really? Why? With my 6300cpm I will make like $4 a day. Definitely better stuff out there than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Such as? Is there anything a lot better? Or just a little bit better?
Click to expand...

I should be able to at least double that fairly easily. I think a multipool should double that. I have 1.6Mh/s scypt hashrate. Not sure about your nvidia cards.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I should be able to at least double that fairly easily. I think a multipool should double that. I have 1.6Mh/s scypt hashrate. Not sure about your nvidia cards.


Good to know. Thanks man. I've been jumping around too much I guess.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I should be able to at least double that fairly easily. I think a multipool should double that. I have 1.6Mh/s scypt hashrate. Not sure about your nvidia cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. Thanks man. I've been jumping around too much I guess.
Click to expand...

Me too man, really want to just find something and leave it alone but always looking for something big.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Me too man, really want to just find something and leave it alone but always looking for something big.


Any idea what the r9 290's can do on Dwarfpools? I can't find data anywhere on that. My 290's are on HashCo.ws right now, but maybe I should switch them over to Dwarf?


----------



## Caldeio

1gh has a pts pool. I'm mining aurora coin right now. 323kh/s on 270x toxic.

When is the next snapshot?


----------



## ghostrider85

Anyone here mining yacoin using gtx 7xx? Can you post your bat file? I tried the sample in the readme but it doesn't work. I have dual gtx 780


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Me too man, really want to just find something and leave it alone but always looking for something big.
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what the r9 290's can do on Dwarfpools? I can't find data anywhere on that. My 290's are on HashCo.ws right now, but maybe I should switch them over to Dwarf?
Click to expand...

I think similar to 4 270's. Which is about $9 a day right now.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Good to know. Thanks man. I've been jumping around too much I guess.


Look at http://www.clevermining.com

It automatically mines the most profitable coin and then converts it automatically into bitcoins and then sends them to you so it is really easy and generally way more profitable than mining one well established scrypt coin.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Look at http://www.clevermining.com
> 
> It automatically mines the most profitable coin and then converts it automatically into bitcoins and then sends them to you so it is really easy and generally way more profitable than mining one well established scrypt coin.


Wish it said somewhere what coin everyone was mining. Heck we could be mining PTS when the value goes up but they're only giving us the value of a lesser coin and keeping the profits......


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Wish it said somewhere what coin everyone was mining. Heck we could be mining PTS when the value goes up but they're only giving us the value of a lesser coin and keeping the profits......


While I don't necessarily think this is happening, I do agree it would be nice to see what coin it is currently switched to.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> While I don't necessarily think this is happening, I do agree it would be nice to see what coin it is currently switched to.


It was just a passing thought I had


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> It was just a passing thought I had


well i think that is part of the point, consider it a fee. basically they do the leg work and profit from it. if user wanted to do the work...


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> well i think that is part of the point, consider it a fee. basically they do the leg work and profit from it. if user wanted to do the work...


I don't mind them charging a 2% fee for doing the "work"







Without knowing the current coin we just have to hope that they are being honest.....


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> I don't mind them charging a 2% fee for doing the "work"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without knowing the current coin we just have to hope that they are being honest.....


If you would like an automatic profit switching pool with a little more transparency, check out http://wafflepool.com. I've found them slightly less profitable than CleverMining but they tell you what coin you are mining and they only have a 1% fee and less rejects as well.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> If you would like an automatic profit switching pool with a little more transparency, check out http://wafflepool.com. I've found them slightly less profitable than CleverMining but they tell you what coin you are mining and they only have a 1% fee and less rejects as well.


Wait a sec....they tell you what you're mining, have less rejects, and only a 1% fee, but they're less profitable? I'm not doubting you at all, I just don't get it...


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Wait a sec....they tell you what you're mining, have less rejects, and only a 1% fee, but they're less profitable? I'm not doubting you at all, I just don't get it...


My only guess would be that their algorithm for determining the most profitable coin is inferior to CleverMining's. You can look at the stats too:

WafflePool - 0.00805992 BTC/day per 1MH/s
CleverMining - 0.01066 BTC/day per 1MH/s


----------



## Hukkel

So many new subjects









*1) perhaps someone could make a new topic for the YAC? If I read correctly it is more profitable than LTC. So if people get good results with Nvidia cards this could be a good next coin for a lot of people. Perhaps someone wants to make a guide like Dizz did for this topic?*

2) the multipools only mine LTC-typ scryptcoins. Not other coins with different scrypt. So it wouldn't have jumped onto PTS or Vertcoin or any coin with a different type of scrypt.

3) they will not interfere in the blockchain and day to switch to a lower difficulty. They only thing we can do is just all mine PTS again so a lot of blocks get found and the date comes closer. But you all need to understand it is a constant changing market. 1.000s of miners constantly are on the lookout for a good or better coin. When the day comes that the PTS diff drops 40% (like the current estimate) and profitability will be high again loads of miners will swap again to PTS. Which will mean within no time the diff is higher again. The market will baklance itself. It is just that easy, a coin such as this can only be more profitable than the rest for a short period.

4) @IVANLABRIE; I am not flashing a bios untill warranty has run out. Warranty is gone after a bios flash. Not having that. I want to have full waranty when I am mining with it.


----------



## jk47

Are there any Cuda PTS miners that work with compute 1.2? I have a GT 240 and get the following error:

kernel_protoshares launch failed 1: invalid device function


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> So many new subjects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1) perhaps someone could make a new topic for the YAC? If I read correctly it is more profitable than LTC. So if people get good results with Nvidia cards this could be a good next coin for a lot of people. Perhaps someone wants to make a guide like Dizz did for this topic?*
> 
> 2) the multipools only mine LTC-typ scryptcoins. Not other coins with different scrypt. So it wouldn't have jumped onto PTS or Vertcoin or any coin with a different type of scrypt.
> 
> 3) they will not interfere in the blockchain and day to switch to a lower difficulty. They only thing we can do is just all mine PTS again so a lot of blocks get found and the date comes closer. But you all need to understand it is a constant changing market. 1.000s of miners constantly are on the lookout for a good or better coin. When the day comes that the PTS diff drops 40% (like the current estimate) and profitability will be high again loads of miners will swap again to PTS. Which will mean within no time the diff is higher again. The market will baklance itself. It is just that easy, a coin such as this can only be more profitable than the rest for a short period.
> 
> 4) @IVANLABRIE; I am not flashing a bios untill warranty has run out. Warranty is gone after a bios flash. Not having that. I want to have full waranty when I am mining with it.


1) Scrypt-Jane setup is well documented in the Cudaminer readme. It is not necessarily more profitable than pure scrypt coins.

2) due to the nature of N factor coins, you can't make a switchable pool for them (or at least no pools are willing to try to). All the mutlipools mine scrypt or sha256 coins.

3) PTS's time to retarget needs to be altered, it's that simple. The cycle of 'profit -> hype -> no profit' will continue until the TTR is dropped to a shorter period.

4) RMA departments have no way to check if your bios is modified if your VRM's fry (which is what will most likely happen to mining cards if they die).


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 1) Scrypt-Jane setup is well documented in the Cudaminer readme. It is not necessarily more profitable than pure scrypt coins.
> 
> 2) due to the nature of N factor coins, you can't make a switchable pool for them (or at least no pools are willing to try to). All the mutlipools mine scrypt or sha256 coins.
> 
> 3) PTS's time to retarget needs to be altered, it's that simple. The cycle of 'profit -> hype -> no profit' will continue until the TTR is dropped to a shorter period.
> 
> 4) RMA departments have no way to check if your bios is modified if your VRM's fry (which is what will most likely happen to mining cards if they die).


1) seeing the amount of question about it here I thought there would be a big demand for it. If there isn't, then don't.

2) I know, that is what I am trying to explain. Before people step into such a multipool know what you step into.

3) If you alter it,your coin is a joke. You have set parameters and you should keep with them. altering for the sake of the profit of the miners means the coin is useless for what it is originally intended.

4) I very much doubt that. More can be die on your gfx card. your cooler for example. I have talked with people in RMA centres and some to check such things. Plus with flashing you can brick it. Now warranty for you if you do. But each to his own. I don't want to. But if others do then fine.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> So many new subjects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1) perhaps someone could make a new topic for the YAC? If I read correctly it is more profitable than LTC. So if people get good results with Nvidia cards this could be a good next coin for a lot of people. Perhaps someone wants to make a guide like Dizz did for this topic?*
> 
> 2) the multipools only mine LTC-typ scryptcoins. Not other coins with different scrypt. So it wouldn't have jumped onto PTS or Vertcoin or any coin with a different type of scrypt.
> 
> 3) they will not interfere in the blockchain and day to switch to a lower difficulty. They only thing we can do is just all mine PTS again so a lot of blocks get found and the date comes closer. But you all need to understand it is a constant changing market. 1.000s of miners constantly are on the lookout for a good or better coin. When the day comes that the PTS diff drops 40% (like the current estimate) and profitability will be high again loads of miners will swap again to PTS. Which will mean within no time the diff is higher again. The market will baklance itself. It is just that easy, a coin such as this can only be more profitable than the rest for a short period.
> 
> 4) @IVANLABRIE; I am not flashing a bios untill warranty has run out. Warranty is gone after a bios flash. Not having that. I want to have full waranty when I am mining with it.


1 - Agreed, a guide wouldn't hurt...the readme does explain most of the stuff but from experience I can tell that you need to find your ideal settings manually.

2 - Yeah, I prefer alternate algo coins for that reason, that and the scrypt asic resistance.

3 - A modified diff retarget time would help, similarly to what the Digitalcoin dev implemented.

4 - All serious miners flash their bioses, you save a LOT on psus, plus the cards run cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk47*
> 
> Are there any Cuda PTS miners that work with compute 1.2? I have a GT 240 and get the following error:
> 
> kernel_protoshares launch failed 1: invalid device function


What miner is that and what are you trying to mine with it?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> 1) seeing the amount of question about it here I thought there would be a big demand for it. If there isn't, then don't.
> 
> 2) I know, that is what I am trying to explain. Before people step into such a multipool know what you step into.
> 
> 3) If you alter it,your coin is a joke. You have set parameters and you should keep with them. altering for the sake of the profit of the miners means the coin is useless for what it is originally intended.
> 
> 4) I very much doubt that. More can be die on your gfx card. your cooler for example. I have talked with people in RMA centres and some to check such things. Plus with flashing you can brick it. Now warranty for you if you do. But each to his own. I don't want to. But if others do then fine.


1. Well I can throw one together tonight and I guess if it people use it, great. If they don't, so be it.

2.









3. There's no way that this coin isn't going to get negatively effected in some way. As I said, this cycle will continue unless the way diff is calculated changes. If it doesn't, the coin will simply die anyway.

4. Ofc more can happen than VRM frying, but they aren't as common as as VRM frying haha. Furthermore, you can usually flash a bios back if the card still fires up, so you should still be fine with anything happening. If card boots = you can reflash a bios. If it doesn't boot = the mfg can't read the bios







there's no CMOS on a gpu afaik haha.


----------



## jk47

PtsGPUz v0.4c (also tried 0.3c), PTS.


----------



## mav2000

I am using sapphire trixx with my card and on Trixx I have my voltage set to aroun 1.1V, for 1065/1500, for scrypt.

But GPU-z shows .998 or so. So are any of them right...

Been mining on clevermining for last 3 days and it seems to have taken a big hit as to the profitability. Even though its still slightly higher than LTC, its got to be much better to survive. I guess with most altcoins falling, this was bound to happen. Maybe a rebound in altcoin prices will affect the profitibilty positively.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Indeed, all multipools are affected...


----------



## fleetfeather

ivan, i got up to 400khash on scrypt-n tonight... but my card can't do 1233 on the core without crashing









---

also i won't be able to do a guide for yac tonight sorry


----------



## Hukkel

Well no one said it needed to be done tonight









It was more as in "does anyone feel like doing it because perhaps people feel like it is helpfull to them"









You're not obligated to do anything.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Something in your system must be a power hog. I have a Intel Celeron G1830 with a 54w TDP and pretty much nothing else other than a 2.5" HDD running off the PSU. With both the 290 and 290x overclocked I get between 550-600W power draw from the wall. Granted the voltage of the cards haven't been touched at all since they are running in linux.
> I suggested THIS that was cheaper and had been proven to be solid but you just didn't listen lol.
> 
> I also originally got an Asrock board for my mining rig although it wasn't a BTC (THIS one). It wouldn't even boot up... Also my Asrock x79 extreme6 in the sig rig has always given me tons of weird issues since I've had it (and I think recently just acquired some permanent damage to one of the transistors). And while we're on the subject I remember my Asrock 775 socket mobo back in the day gave me a lot of issues too.
> 
> All in all I think I'm going to stay away from Asrock now.


I know i know lol







I don't feel too angry because I got them at 65 USD but I'm gonna grab some new boards to try


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> When they take a picture of the current PTS blockchain (aka see who has what where) and use it to assign shares since that's one of the main purposes for PTS, shares in future DACs. The last one was taken on the 28th and was for BTS X.


I know you tried, but that does not help. :\ In fact, it made me more confused.


----------



## kskwerl

Does anyone find that the reject % of clevermining is really high compared to say multi pool?


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Does anyone find that the reject % of clevermining is really high compared to say multi pool?


Yes, I get a lot of rejects on clever. Didn't figure my overall daily coin amount but I went back to waffle where I get almost no rejects.

Edit: At about 1mh I'm getting .012 on waffle daily. Clever gave me .009 within the 24 hours I tried it.


----------



## lightsout

I remember some people were using gyft.com

Is it instant? If I buy an amazon card I can use it today right?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I know you tried, but that does not help. :\ In fact, it made me more confused.


Lol I don't know how to make it much simpler. First and foremost PTS is Proto*Shares*. The whole point of PTS is to give holders stakes in future DAC (Decentralized Autonomous Corporations) that Invictus (the company that invented PTS) comes up with.

The first stakes they gave out were for BTS X and the "snapshot" taken to assign those shares were taken on the 28th of February. Those shares are supposed to be given out around the middle of this month.

Here is a video explaining their future plans for future shares....

http://vimeo.com/user24356268/review/87448377/66716b27fa

I have to say though, that video production/presentation is NOT what I would expect from a company that is in charge of millions of dollars worth of cyrptos/shares.


----------



## srkpvn

really Satoshi Nakamoto found??? read this

http://mag.newsweek.com/2014/03/14/bitcoin-satoshi-nakamoto.html


----------



## ozzy1925

not sure if i go back to ypool?Currently i am earning $7-8 daily with wafflepool 1.8m/hash and 710w power usage


----------



## DizZz

Check this out:

http://poolpicker.eu/text.php


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> http://poolpicker.eu/text.php


That is cool.

Thank you.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

After removing all the 0 values from waffle pool and averaging them out clevermining wins with wafflepool a close second in daily payout per mhash and in average payout.


----------



## 316320

just gonna leave this here









http://www.overclock.net/t/1472020/fs-powercolor-turboduo-r9-280x-395-obo-shipped


----------



## MerkageTurk

How do i get CUDAminer running with CleverMining.com or any other multi coin pool/

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://eu.clevermining.com:3333 -u Bitcoin Address -p anything

I use Bters bitcoin address.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> How do i get CUDAminer running with CleverMining.com or any other multi coin pool/
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://eu.clevermining.com:3333 -u Bitcoin Address -p anything
> 
> I use Bters bitcoin address.


Try this:

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe --algo=scrypt -o stratum+tcp://eu.clevermining.com:3333 -u Bitcoin Address -p anything


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Try this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe --algo=scrypt -o stratum+tcp://eu.clevermining.com:3333 -u Bitcoin Address -p anything


Thank you +rep


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thank you +rep


Did that work? And just out of curiosity, what GPU are you using? Your 780 Ti?


----------



## naws45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Try this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe --algo=scrypt -o stratum+tcp://eu.clevermining.com:3333 -u Bitcoin Address -p anything


works on my 680

324 khashes not sure if thats anygood or not.

any idea on the best miner to use for amd clevermining?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naws45*
> 
> works on my 680
> 
> 324 khashes not sure if thats anygood or not.
> 
> any idea on the best miner to use for amd clevermining?


sgminer 4.1.0: http://www.reddit.com/r/litecoinmining/comments/1xanpt/ann_sgminer_410_release/cf9wak

324 is a bit on the low side for a 680...stock?

I find it's best to mod the bioses to undervolt whilst keeping the power target high and oc as much as possible.


----------



## naws45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> sgminer 4.1.0: http://www.reddit.com/r/litecoinmining/comments/1xanpt/ann_sgminer_410_release/cf9wak
> 
> 324 is a bit on the low side for a 680...stock?
> 
> I find it's best to mod the bioses to undervolt whilst keeping the power target high and oc as much as possible.


yeah the 680 is stock, kept it stock with this miner to try and keep the temps down as its a bit harsher than pts mining.

have not modded the bios yet will look into it.

ty


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Did that work? And just out of curiosity, what GPU are you using? Your 780 Ti?


Yes it worked however i cannot see my stats at clevermining.com due to starting just now.

yes mining on my 780ti average 697kh/s


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naws45*
> 
> works on my 680
> 
> 324 khashes not sure if thats anygood or not.
> 
> any idea on the best miner to use for amd clevermining?


what does auto config set for you on cudaminer, u can tweak that a little more, if its on stock i wouldnt worry much


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Yes it worked however i cannot see my stats at clevermining.com due to starting just now.
> 
> yes mining on my 780ti average 697kh/s


Awesome! Glad you got it working


----------



## naws45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> what does auto config set for you on cudaminer, u can tweak that a little more, if its on stock i wouldnt worry much


still new to this mining lark didn't know about the auto config

just put -l auto that in my bat to see what happens.

its using k8x32

still 325 hash rate


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naws45*
> 
> still new to this mining lark didn't know about the auto config
> 
> just put -l auto that in my bat to see what happens.
> 
> its using k8x32
> 
> still 325 hash rate


thats fine
*--algo=scrypt -H 2 -i 0 -l K8x32 -C 0 -m 0* try this but i gonna see almost same results
u could try using *-H 1* too if that helps
anthing else doing overclock will increase it


----------



## naws45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> thats fine
> *--algo=scrypt -H 2 -i 0 -l K8x32 -C 0 -m 0* try this but i gonna see almost same results
> u could try using *-H 1* too if that helps
> anthing else doing overclock will increase it


ty again

tried the above got a 5 khsh improvement with h2
10 khash with h1

what are the h's doing?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I remember some people were using gyft.com
> 
> Is it instant? If I buy an amazon card I can use it today right?


I've used about 1.5 btc though them since I couldn't get my coinbase working and gave up.

It's instant. Process of buying a card is the same as tigerdirect so they might use the same company. I bought my 4770k on amazon though them and a few other orders. I used about 5-6 stores all together though these cards.

Only problem I had was I used the points you get by buying cards and didn't complete a transaction. I didn't get my points back, but it was only like 3 dollars in points so whatever.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naws45*
> 
> ty again
> 
> tried the above got a 5 khsh improvement with h2
> 10 khash with h1
> 
> what are the h's doing?


if you have the cudaminer readme txt doc u can find there
what does H is
0 hashes this single threaded on the CPU.
1 to enable multithreaded hashing on the CPU.
2 offloads everything to the GPU

cpu could limit or boost your hash rate
and may notice hash drop on cpu side when your mining it too. if not nothing to worry about


----------



## WaXmAn

Would this be the best for (3) Titans?

*cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 1 -l T9x20 -C 2 -o stratum+tcp://eu.clevermining.com:3333 -u BitCoin -p Pass* ????


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Would this be the best for (3) Titans?
> 
> *cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 1 -l T9x20 -C 2 -o stratum+tcp://eu.clevermining.com:3333 -u BitCoin -p Pass* ????


you want H 2, H 1 relies on the cpu for part of the hashing process... -i 1 makes the pc rather usable, -i 0 makes it hash faster (difference isn't too huge though, -i 1 is pretty cool, way more usable than amd gpus whilst mining)


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> you want H 2, H 1 relies on the cpu for part of the hashing process... -i 1 makes the pc rather usable, -i 0 makes it hash faster (difference isn't too huge though, -i 1 is pretty cool, way more usable than amd gpus whilst mining)


Thanks that helped a lot!!!


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Thanks that helped a lot!!!


Did you auto tune to get T9x20?


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> Did you auto tune to get T9x20?


Didn't try the auto at all, using this now on my Titans:

cudaminer.exe -H 2 -i 1 -l T9x20 -C 2 -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u BitcoinAddy -p x


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Thanks that helped a lot!!!


What's your hash rate like now? You should be near 700kh/s with a slight oc.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What's your hash rate like now? You should be near 700kh/s with a slight oc.


Only getting 450 kh/s per Titan...wish I was @ 700


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Only getting 450 kh/s per Titan...wish I was @ 700


From memory, you need to be using T24x32 for max hash on a Titan.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> From memory, you need to be using T24x32 for max hash on a Titan.


Just tired that, and it froze my pc


----------



## WaXmAn

So I found this on the internet and it's giving me 620+ kh/s per titan, but its only seeing 2 on my titans. What do I need to change for it to see all 3?

*cudaminer.exe -d 0,1 -H 1 -i 0 -l T14x24 -C 2 -o*


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> So I found this on the internet and it's giving me 620+ kh/s per titan, but its only seeing 2 on my titans. What do I need to change for it to see all 3?
> 
> cudaminer.exe *-d 0,1* -H 1 -i 0 -l T14x24 -C 2 -o


Change that to -d 0,1,2 Each one is a gpu. Each number that is, represents a gpu.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Change that to -d 0,1,2 Each one is a gpu.


WoW, just changed that and it see's all three now. But they are only doing 100 kh/s now? weird?


----------



## SDMODNoob

not bad using the settings you just posted WaXmAn and getting up to 730khash on my sli titans. However, it is not very stable I am dropping to 500s and back up again. Am I getting some throttling from my cards?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> So I found this on the internet and it's giving me 620+ kh/s per titan, but its only seeing 2 on my titans. What do I need to change for it to see all 3?
> 
> *cudaminer.exe -d 0,1 -H 1 -i 0 -l T14x24 -C 2 -o*


Alright, I'm back at my mining PC now. Sorry about the prior freeze up.

For 830khash on my 780 Ti, I use:

-i 0 -l T15x24 -H 2 -m 1

Try messing around with -H 0/1/2 and -i 1/0 depending on whether you also mine on your CPU.


----------



## WaXmAn

Well, I got it to run by running two instances:

cudaminer.exe -d 0,1 -H 1 -i 0 -l T14x24 -C 2 -o (first two titans)

cudaminer.exe -d 2 -H 1 -i 0 -l T14x24 -C 2 -o (third titan)

All 3 together getting 1800 kh/s, 1076 watts from the wall!!!


----------



## fleetfeather

if someone wants to direct me to a good, free screen capture software, I'll do a quick video guide for Scrypt-Jane, Keccak and Scrypt-N coins tonight.

FFsplit is being dumb, and I usually use shadowplay these days for game streaming.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> if someone wants to direct me to a good, free screen capture software, I'll do a quick video guide for Scrypt-Jane, Keccak and Scrypt-N coins tonight.
> 
> FFsplit is being dumb, and I usually use shadowplay these days for game streaming.


fraps or msi afterburner is good.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> fraps or msi afterburner is good.


fraps has that ugly watermark and im not really in the mood to trawl websites to find a cracked version. Is afterburner capable of recording the desktop, or only 3D applications?


----------



## ghostrider85

afterburner can record desktop but you need to edit the cfg file in order to do so.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Well, I got it to run by running two instances:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -d 0,1 -H 1 -i 0 -l T14x24 -C 2 -o (first two titans)
> 
> cudaminer.exe -d 2 -H 1 -i 0 -l T14x24 -C 2 -o (third titan)
> 
> All 3 together getting 1800 kh/s, 1076 watts from the wall!!!


Monitor the temps, GK-110's get extremely hot on scrypt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryld Baenre*
> 
> did you try -d 0,1,2,3,4 ?
> Also use -t and not -T
> 
> I spent a good 2 hours trying to figure this all out on my own


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yep, that...instead of -d gtx780, and try to auto tune with -L 6, ergo, remove the -l T12x24 or whatever part. Just leave the -l T and -L 6 in place.


Well guys, it's been quite a day, and I can easily say that I've learnt a lot from getting Yacoin to mine and get the best Hashes. Spent 24 hrs trying over 100 different combinations of launch codes with other codes like '-L, -C,', etc. Although, by saying that, I wasn't successful on getting even close to 5 Kh/s, after fine tuning for hrs, it comes up to be getting a max of 4 kh/s to 4.20 Kh/s. These are with OC's of 1280Mhz on the core and 6700Mhz on the memory.

I came out with the following code that worked well for me:
Quote:


> cudaminer.exe -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane:YAC -H 1 -d 0 -i 0 -C 2 -m 0 -b 4096 -L 10 -l t157x2


I don't wanna go into detail as there's a lot to say about it, but if you're wondering, the '-H 1' helped in smoothing out the GPU usage, while decreasing massive spikes. The batch size 8192 and above works great with higher wraps or launch configs, just like the one that I've mentioned, but I was able to run 4096 as well. Increasing the -L increases the load on the GPU, but while decreasing the wrap size in mb. Increasing -L helps unbottleneck the launch config.

I was unsuccessful in autotuning it as I couldn't wait any longer than 1:30 mins and also by running multiple GPU's in the same miner. Tried all ways, but didn't work. I could get may be 2 cards to run well together, but with the rest 3, it was a no show.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Well, I got it to run by running two instances:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -d 0,1 -H 1 -i 0 -l T14x24 -C 2 -o (first two titans)
> 
> cudaminer.exe -d 2 -H 1 -i 0 -l T14x24 -C 2 -o (third titan)
> 
> All 3 together getting 1800 kh/s, 1076 watts from the wall!!!


Holy potatoes. I thought the nvidia cards would have been less power hungry. My 3 280x cards do 2050 and use 925 watts from the wall.


----------



## ozzy1925

my 2xr290s does 1830 k/hash and using 725w from the wall


----------



## uaedroid

I would like to try clevermining as suggested by some of you. Kindly help to fix my bat file for two 280X. Thanks.

Is this bat file correct for Two 280X?

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u 1CPLq4W6vE3j5cDgys4eS968688EMSfmkp -p x
--thread-concurrency 32765 --lookup-gap 0 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-memclock 1500 --shaders 2048 --gpu-powertune 20 -w 512 -I 20 -g 2


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> I would like to try clevermining as suggested by some of you. Kindly help to fix my bat file for two 280X. Thanks.
> 
> Is this bat file correct for Two 280X?
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u 1CPLq4W6vE3j5cDgys4eS968688EMSfmkp -p x
> --thread-concurrency 32765 --lookup-gap 0 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-memclock 1500 --shaders 2048 --gpu-powertune 20 -w 512 -I 20 -g 2


Does it startup?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> I would like to try clevermining as suggested by some of you. Kindly help to fix my bat file for two 280X. Thanks.
> 
> Is this bat file correct for Two 280X?
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u 1CPLq4W6vE3j5cDgys4eS968688EMSfmkp -p x
> --thread-concurrency 32765 --lookup-gap 0 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-memclock 1500 --shaders 2048 --gpu-powertune 20 -w 512 -I 20 -g 2


This is what i use on Clevermining

setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
sgminer -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u 12vcCvpnDC9EimKamvrfm7GVrhKpikAWB8 -p x --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 11200 -g 2 -I 13 -w 256 --auto-fan --gpu-fan 30-75 --temp-cutoff 90 --temp-overheat 85 --temp-target 72 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-powertune -20 --expiry 1 --scan-time 1 --queue 0 --no-submit-stale
pause


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Does it startup?


Yes bro but the khash is 60 khash per card.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> This is what i use on Clevermining
> 
> setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
> setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
> sgminer -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u 12vcCvpnDC9EimKamvrfm7GVrhKpikAWB8 -p x --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 11200 -g 2 -I 13 -w 256 --auto-fan --gpu-fan 30-75 --temp-cutoff 90 --temp-overheat 85 --temp-target 72 --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1000 --gpu-powertune -20 --expiry 1 --scan-time 1 --queue 0 --no-submit-stale
> pause


Thanks a lot bro, will try this.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> I would like to try clevermining as suggested by some of you. Kindly help to fix my bat file for two 280X. Thanks.
> 
> Is this bat file correct for Two 280X?


Try this too:

cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u 1CPLq4W6vE3j5cDgys4eS968688EMSfmkp -p x
--thread-concurrency 32765 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-memclock 1500

BTW: clevermining takes forever to update the correct hash rate. So if that's what you are looking at then its not accurate. Look at the hashrate in the miner. (if you were then disregard, this is just something I've noticed)


----------



## fleetfeather

alright I've got a VERY relaxed video guide coming for YAC mining on NV gpu's... just gotta find a way to edit the parts together and ill upload it.


----------



## kskwerl

Can anyone tell me why my orders to exchange DOGE to BTC on BTER are taking so long?


----------



## MerkageTurk

My Dogecoin/BTC on BT took about two days; so I guess it is normal.

One quick question, best multi pool such as clevermining? As I am getting about 5% rejection.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> My Dogecoin/BTC on BT took about two days; so I guess it is normal.
> 
> One quick question, best multi pool such as clevermining? As I am getting about 5% rejection.


Thanks for the input, I was getting really high rejects with cleverming. Like 9% farm wide


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Thanks for the input, I was getting really high rejects with cleverming. Like 9% farm wide


Me too. I went back to HashCows. What use is it getting a .010 BTC per day if I'm getting 35% less hashes. Not only was I getting 15% rejects they were only seeing 1.4mh/s instead of the 1.7 I was sending them.

Sum Ting Wong over there.


----------



## kskwerl

is anyone trying Coinshift?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> is anyone trying Coinshift?


I messed with it a bit but if you go to the BCT thread they are having issues and profits are way lower than 1mhs/.01. They are still trying to get their software figured out


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I messed with it a bit but if you go to the BCT thread they are having issues and profits are way lower than 1mhs/.01. They are still trying to get their software figured out


ah i see, I guess I'll stay away for now


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks everyone

So how do I get CUDAminer working with Hashcows


----------



## fleetfeather

It's 3am, but my scrypt-jane (YACoin) guide for NV owners is live


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> ah i see, I guess I'll stay away for now


I have been doing Coinshift for the last 3 days. Now it did take about a day and a half to get going with the balances.

My current hash rate is about 2,200 so the payouts aren't where the others might be. You can see that for 3/7/2014 at about 12-13 hours of mining I am just over .01

The only thing I don't like is that the site is about 4 hours ahead of my time zone and I don't know how to change it to match mine.

This graph is actually at a full 2 days withing +/- 30 mins. I started at 11 a.m. my time zone so I have been figuring out my payouts manually.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> ah i see, I guess I'll stay away for now
> 
> 
> 
> I have been doing Coinshift for the last 3 days. Now it did take about a day and a half to get going with the balances.
> 
> My current hash rate is about 2,200 so the payouts aren't where the others might be. You can see that for 3/7/2014 at about 12-13 hours of mining I am just over .01
> 
> The only thing I don't like is that the site is about 4 hours ahead of my time zone and I don't know how to change it to match mine.
> 
> This graph is actually at a full 2 days withing +/- 30 mins. I started at 11 a.m. my time zone so I have been figuring out my payouts manually.
> 
> Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

So your getting about .01/Mhs Thats cool, wish someone could come up with a site that could do better.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Try this too:
> 
> cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.clevermining.com:3333 -u 1CPLq4W6vE3j5cDgys4eS968688EMSfmkp -p x
> --thread-concurrency 32765 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-memclock 1500
> 
> BTW: clevermining takes forever to update the correct hash rate. So if that's what you are looking at then its not accurate. Look at the hashrate in the miner. (if you were then disregard, this is just something I've noticed)


Thanks for this bro.


----------



## Kiros

I apologize if this question has been asked hundreds of times but.my phone has a tendency of crashing when viewing threads with a lot of pages. I'm even crashing right now typing this lol.

Is there anyone still mining for PTS? Market seems to have crashed with everyone selling due to snapshot. I'm not jumping boat yet since I still don't have enough to consider exchanging.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> It's 3am, but my scrypt-jane (YACoin) guide for NV owners is live


Sounds good! Where can people find it?


----------



## lightsout

There may be a few just because they don't want to deal with finding something else. But profit is beyond weak. I wouldn't bother with it personally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> I apologize if this question has been asked hundreds of times but.my phone has a tendency of crashing when viewing threads with a lot of pages. I'm even crashing right now typing this lol.
> 
> Is there anyone still mining for PTS? Market seems to have crashed with everyone selling due to snapshot. I'm not jumping boat yet since I still don't have enough to consider exchanging.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> I apologize if this question has been asked hundreds of times but.my phone has a tendency of crashing when viewing threads with a lot of pages. I'm even crashing right now typing this lol.
> 
> Is there anyone still mining for PTS? Market seems to have crashed with everyone selling due to snapshot. I'm not jumping boat yet since I still don't have enough to consider exchanging.


If your'e looking for instant mine and sell, then PTS wouldn't be a good choice to mine. It may be more worth it in the longer run, when the difficulty decreases, but then again, BTS-X should be out by then, so not too sure where PTS would stand.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> It's 3am, but my scrypt-jane (YACoin) guide for NV owners is live


where?


----------



## ghostrider85

is cudaminer supposed to freeze your PC? i have dual gtx 780 and this is my bat file:

cudaminer -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane -d 0,1 -L 3 -l auto -b 3072,3072 -C 2 -i 1 -m 0 stratum+tcp://yac.coinmine.pl:9088 -O Poolusername.workernameassword


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> is cudaminer supposed to freeze your PC? i have dual gtx 780 and this is my bat file:
> 
> cudaminer -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane -d 0,1 -L 3 -l auto -b 3072,3072 -C 2 -i 1 -m 0 stratum+tcp://yac.coinmine.pl:9088 -O Poolusername.workernameassword


Not really. Have you tried with a single GPU as yet?

You may wanna try this for one GPU:
Quote:


> cudaminer -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane -H 0 -d 0 -L 6 -b 4096 -C 2 -i 1 -l t88x2-m 0 stratum+tcp://yac.coinmine.pl:9088 -O Poolusername.workernameassword


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Not really. Have you tried with a single GPU as yet? I don't see any launch config in that bat.


what launch config? that's all there is in my bat file. i have not tried running only one gpu.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> is cudaminer supposed to freeze your PC? i have dual gtx 780 and this is my bat file:
> 
> cudaminer -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane -d 0,1 -L 3 -l auto -b 3072,3072 -C 2 -i 1 -m 0 stratum+tcp://yac.coinmine.pl:9088 -O Poolusername.workernameassword


Scrypt jane is very hard on your system. I had to drop intensity way down to be able to use my rig at all. And on the machine running headless it was unresponsive using team viewer until I dropped the intensity, this was with cgminer though.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Scrypt jane is very hard on your system. I had to drop intensity way down to be able to use my rig at all. And on the machine running headless it was unresponsive using team viewer until I dropped the intensity, this was with cgminer though.


how do i reduce intensity, and what is launch config? do i need it?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> how do i reduce intensity, and what is launch config? do i need it?


-l auto was your launch config, it was there but I couldn't see it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Scrypt jane is very hard on your system. I had to drop intensity way down to be able to use my rig at all. And on the machine running headless it was unresponsive using team viewer until I dropped the intensity, this was with cgminer though.
> 
> 
> 
> how do i reduce intensity, and what is launch config? do i need it?
Click to expand...

I don't know what he meant by launch config. In cgminer intensity is "-I"
You have that set to auto. Not sure if its the same thing in cudaminer though.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> -l auto was your launch config, it was there but I couldn't see it.


ok, thanks! do i need to turn off sli?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> -l auto was your launch config, it was there but I couldn't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ok, thanks! do i need to turn off sli?
Click to expand...

Yes you should


----------



## ghostrider85

I got it working, i'm getting 5KH/s on the dual gtx 780, is it good?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> I got it working, i'm getting 5KH/s on the dual gtx 780, is it good?


Both 780's?


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> I got it working, i'm getting 5KH/s on the dual gtx 780, is it good?


if both 780s seems low imo, tweak it after you getting your auto config launch set by your miner








idk you know already this thread you kind find this very useful https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0

my 670 can do 4.5khash on yac note it is heavy oc and new cudaminer give boost on compute 3.0 and later , just saying


----------



## ghostrider85

both 780s, autotune crashes my display driver, i'm using t88x2

cudaminer -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane -H 2 -d 0,1 -L 6 -l auto -b 4096,4096 -C 2 -i 1 -m 0 -o stratum+tcp://yac.coinmine.pl:9088 -O


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> both 780s, autotune crashes my display driver, i'm using t88x2
> 
> cudaminer -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane -H 2 -d 0,1 -L 6 -l auto -b 4096,4096 -C 2 -i 1 -m 0 -o stratum+tcp://yac.coinmine.pl:9088 -O ghostriderz85.ghostriderz85:321654987Zz


That doesn't run well for both, only good for single instances.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> That doesn't run well for both, only good for single instances.


what should i do then?


----------



## lightsout

Anyone know what a 270 does hash wise on yacoin. Can't seem to find stuff that's not nvidia.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> if both 780s seems low imo, tweak it after you getting your auto config launch set by your miner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk you know already this thread you kind find this very useful https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0
> 
> my 670 can do 4.5khash on yac note it is heavy oc and new cudaminer give boost on compute 3.0 and later , just saying


None of my 780's can do 4.5kh/s, regardless of it being compute 3.0 or being high OC'ed.....



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> what should i do then?


First GPU:
Quote:


> cudaminer -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane -H 2 -d 0 -L 6 -l auto -b 4096,4096 -C 2 -i 1 -m 0 -o stratum+tcp://yac.coinmine.pl:9088


Second GPU:
Quote:


> cudaminer -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane -H 2 -d 1 -L 6 -l auto -b 4096,4096 -C 2 -i 1 -m 0 -o stratum+tcp://yac.coinmine.pl:9088


You need two bat files.

You could also try using this, the best I could do that works on most 780's:
Quote:


> cudaminer -s 10 --algo=scrypt-jane -H 0 -d 0 -L 10 -l t157x2 -b 8192 -C 2 -i 0 -m 0 -o stratum+tcp://yac.coinmine.pl:9088


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone know what a 270 does hash wise on yacoin. Can't seem to find stuff that's not nvidia.


I was told that it does 1.1 kh/s.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone know what a 270 does hash wise on yacoin. Can't seem to find stuff that's not nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> I was told that it does 1.1 kh/s.
Click to expand...

Lol that just sounds so wrong. Woohoo I'm getting 1kh/s.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone know what a 270 does hash wise on yacoin. Can't seem to find stuff that's not nvidia.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I was told that it does 1.1 kh/s.


I can do better...normally hardware comparisons are weaker than my results.
New yacminer beats the crap out of the old version (by a different dev).

I'm mining Ultracoin with a 2gb 270, 85kh/s at 1000/1400mhz.

Yacoin, it can do 3kh/s or so.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone know what a 270 does hash wise on yacoin. Can't seem to find stuff that's not nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I was told that it does 1.1 kh/s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do better...normally hardware comparisons are weaker than my results.
> New yacminer beats the crap out of the old version (by a different dev).
> 
> I'm mining Ultracoin with a 2gb 270, 85kh/s at 1000/1400mhz.
> 
> Yacoin, it can do 3kh/s or so.
Click to expand...

Cool thanks, thats what I get on my 270 with UTC, about 85.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> None of my 780's can do 4.5kh/s, regardless of it being compute 3.0 or being high OC'ed.....
> 
> 
> First GPU:
> Second GPU:
> You need two bat files.
> 
> You could also try using this, the best I could do that works on most 780's:


display driver crashes when i set it to autotune.


----------



## lester007

--algo=scrypt-jane:YAC -L 3 -l k7x24 -C 0 -H 1 -i 0 -m 0
these are what i use in 670 k is for kepler tho


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> --algo=scrypt-jane:YAC -L 3 -l k7x24 -C 0 -H 1 -i 0 -m 0
> these are what i use in 670 k is for kepler tho


What's your memory usage out of the 2 gigs?


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> What's your memory usage out of the 2 gigs?


it would be 2046 LOL
Yeah its laggy when doing internet or other stuff

on the left side cpu mining nutcoin


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> it would be 2046 LOL
> Yeah its laggy when doing internet or other stuff
> 
> on the left side cpu mining nutcoin


125% power usage speaks for itself, how did you find the kernels? autotuning?


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone know what a 270 does hash wise on yacoin. Can't seem to find stuff that's not nvidia.


I have 2 270's and tried playing with it last night. Granted it was 3 am when I got home and started.

Anytime I went above intensity 8 I would get hardware errors. So it got to about 4am and I just left intensity at 8 to go some sleep. So with a very basic setting you will get 1.1 kh/s.

I do plan on messing with it Saturday morning because I have seen people say that they are getting 3-4 kh/s.

I did get it as high as 4.5 kh/s but was getting 6


----------



## ivanlabrie

DizZz, perhaps you can help:

Xubuntu 64bit 13.10, 13.11 v9.5 quad 290s, cgminer 3.1.1

I get a strange crash when starting cgminer with my usual 290 config...two gpus show 0 kh/s and two 60kh/s or so, everything freezes instantly and one gpu shows 511c wut. ???

Maybe it's ULPS related?


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> 125% power usage speaks for itself, how did you find the kernels? autotuning?


yeah i found in valley isnt stable benchmarking









not really tho, because autotune sets me different which got me like 2.5-3.5 with same oc tho
find some stuff in bitcointalk, then trial and error configs before i got those


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> yeah i found in valley isnt stable benchmarking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really tho, because autotune sets me different which got me like 2.5-3.5 with same oc tho
> find some stuff in bitcointalk, then trial and error configs before i got those


Are you also running the latest drivers on these?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Sounds good! Where can people find it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> where?


Sorry, was asleep hehe. Guide is here if you still haven't found it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1472235/guide-yacoin-mining-on-nvidia-gpus


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Are you also running the latest drivers on these?


indeed yeah 334.89 WHQL


----------



## kskwerl

Can anyone tell me the hash rate of a 290 with yacoin?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd say close to 4.2kh/s...not the best, too many shaders for the amount of ram it has.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> indeed yeah 334.89 WHQL


Thanks man, I guess it's clear that Yacoin favors Nvidia 600 series compared to the 700 series.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not really, favors lower end gpus with still a bit of power...it's like this: think of a card with the same cuda cores as the top dog, but with a low cuda core count and with 2-3-4gb of vram.
That's the ideal yacoin miner, which happens to line up nicely with the 750ti, 660ti 3-4gb and the 760 4gb cards.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not really, favors lower end gpus with still a bit of power...it's like this: think of a card with the same cuda cores as the top dog, but with a low cuda core count and with 2-3-4gb of vram.
> That's the ideal yacoin miner, which happens to line up nicely with the 750ti, 660ti 3-4gb and the 760 4gb cards.


Is the TItan any good for yacoin since it has 6gb of vram? How about a tesla with 12gb? I have no experience with yacoin at all.


----------



## Ali Man

Well man, long story short, till a specific amount of Cuda Cores Yacoin performs well, and anything above it isn't worth it, which comes to the final conclusion that the miner just isn't optimized well enough for them.


----------



## SDMODNoob

So had my first payout from clevermining which I had set to send to BTCE. The end result after the fees from clevermining was 0.0071 BTC so do you guys think that was even worth it? That was roughly 24 hrs running @ 1.3MH/s on sli Titans.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> So had my first payout from clevermining which I had set to send to BTCE. The end result after the fees from clevermining was 0.0071 BTC so do you guys think that was even worth it? That was roughly 24 hrs running @ 1.3MH/s on sli Titans.


Payouts have been a little on the low side the past couple of days so that looks right. Normally I have been getting around .01 BTC/MHs/day except for the last three days or so...


----------



## SDMODNoob

Ah I see, thanks for the quick reply. Just trying to figure out what I can mine and play the market until I make that $500 quota on BTCE to actually get money back. Anyone else mining on clevermining using Titans? Is my hashrate decent? Man mining PTS was so much simpler and my room didn't feel like an oven. Barely reached 50c mining PTS, broke 61c today on clevermining.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Ah I see, thanks for the quick reply. Just trying to figure out what I can mine and play the market until I make that $500 quota on BTCE to actually get money back. Anyone else mining on clevermining using Titans? Is my hashrate decent? Man mining PTS was so much simpler and my room didn't feel like an oven. Barely reached 50c mining PTS, broke 61c today on clevermining.


You should use coinbase, unless your stuck on paypal for some reason. You can withdrawl straight to your bank and there is no minimum. I've done like 6 withdrawls.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Is the TItan any good for yacoin since it has 6gb of vram? How about a tesla with 12gb? I have no experience with yacoin at all.


It's pretty good, I'd reccomend ultracoin right now though. Yac is still good and pretty stable but harder to tweak with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Well man, long story short, till a specific amount of Cuda Cores Yacoin performs well, and anything above it isn't worth it, which comes to the final conclusion that the miner just isn't optimized well enough for them.


It's not the miner but the algorithm...it can't be done any better AFAIK.

Cudaminer's lookup gap works very well, it can make the miner run more threads despite not having enough ram with a gpu core performance penalty (extra work for the gpu).
If you have a very strong core you can run high -L and get way better hash rates anyway. Still not as efficient $/perf and hash/watt wise compared to a GTX 750ti for instance.
The best card ever would be something like a 750ti but with a 4gb vram buffer.


----------



## navynuke499

so ive been out of this for a while now. is it really still worth doing? ive also been wondering, is there a way to pull just 0.1 BTC out of bter of do i need 0.5?


----------



## theilya

summer is coming...

stay safe guys


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> summer is coming...
> 
> stay safe guys


more heat coming up


----------



## Alex132

do i need more than 1gb of vram to mine?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd reccomend 2-4gb per card...more future proof.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> summer is coming...
> 
> stay safe guys
> 
> 
> 
> more heat coming up
Click to expand...

Its 82f in Huntington Beach. Got home and my cards were pushing 90c. Put a box fan right on them and they dropped to the mid 70's. Guess my crate needs more air flow.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd reccomend 2-4gb per card...more future proof.


Just found out that PtsGPUz0.4c doesn't need more than 1.2GB of VRAM, but clpts-v0.2.x does...


----------



## antonio8

I know this thread has went in different directions from PTS but I have a question because I am not always the sharpest tool in the shed.

I am finally getting around to under volting my cards. Strange thing is when I do this the cards show the temp actually rising. I thought this should be the exact opposite. I am using After Burner and lowering the Core Voltage. Or am I just doing this plain backwards?


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I know this thread has went in different directions from PTS but I have a question because I am not always the sharpest tool in the shed.
> 
> I am finally getting around to under volting my cards. Strange thing is when I do this the cards show the temp actually rising. I thought this should be the exact opposite. I am using After Burner and lowering the Core Voltage. Or am I just doing this plain backwards?


What card do you have? I know with some of my AMD cards, changing the voltage in afterburner didn't do anything until I changed the bios.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> What card do you have? I know with some of my AMD cards, changing the voltage in afterburner didn't do anything until I changed the bios.


Msi 7850, Asus 7850, and Asus R9280X. GPU-Z shows the voltage change. My other 3 AMD cards would not even bring up the voltage.

The 2 7850's went from about 58 degrees to 61 and 62 degrees.

I think I would have to flash those.


----------



## joarangoe

Blocks to retarget: 2085
Measured: 48.29%
Estimated difficulty: 0.01702978 (47.01%)
Time to retarget: *54d 02:51:02* (2014-05-03 14:06:17 UTC+9)


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joarangoe*
> 
> Blocks to retarget: 2085
> Measured: 48.29%
> Estimated difficulty: 0.01702978 (47.01%)
> Time to retarget: *54d 02:51:02* (2014-05-03 14:06:17 UTC+9)


Yeah pts is done for lol Even with more snapshots, Idk if it's even worth it. I'm mining max right now and thats not worth it either. I'm stuck


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yeah pts is done for lol Even with more snapshots, Idk if it's even worth it. I'm mining max right now and thats not worth it either. I'm stuck


Mine vertcoin and hold!


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mine vertcoin and hold!


What pool are you mining at?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mine vertcoin and hold!


More profitable than CleverMining?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> More profitable than CleverMining?


Yup, slightly better...was 0.0082btc/mh


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mine vertcoin and hold!


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh haha


----------



## ivanlabrie

Just sayin'...









It's common sense really. Dumping them now would be stupid.


----------



## fleetfeather

inb4 VTC difficulty hike









have you been tracking the vtc reddit page ivan?


----------



## lester007

i gonna wait for pts like 46day b4 i go back mining i think if the diff goes back to 0.014








right now looking for new coin


----------



## derpa

Speaking of vertcoin....anyone have any suggestions about setting up the bat/conf files? I basically mimicked the cgminer bat/conf files I have since those are running rocksteady, but I'm get HW errors all over the place. I checked out the wiki to find common settings for my cards (270X) and tried those, but no dice. Below are my two files...

.bat

Code:



Code:


setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
timeout /t 4
vertminer.exe --scrypt-vert -c vertminer_conf.conf

.conf

Code:



Code:


{
"pools" : [
        {
                "url" : "stratum+tcp://54.193.29.65:9171",
                "user" : "VERTCOIN WALLET ADDRESS",
                "pass" : "PASSWORD"
        }       
]
,
"intensity" : "14",
"worksize" : "256",
"lookup-gap" : "2",
"thread-concurrency" : "8193",
"temp-cutoff" : "90",
"expiry" : "1",
"failover-only" : true,
"log" : "5",
"queue" : "0",
"scan-time" : "1",
"gpu-threads" : "1"
}

I've tried intensity 13,14,15,16,17,18, & 19 along with different "thread-concurrency" settings. Right now, it seems my most stable is I: 13 T-C: 8193; just drops my kh/s to about 170/card. I know vert has lower hashrates than other scrypt coins, but I'm trying to get up to about 200 kh/s if possible.

I'm gonna keep messin with it, just hoping someone might have some pointers. Thanks!


----------



## rickyman0319

if u want ur gpu to be full speed, ur system has to be 8GB at least in order to work. if u get 4GB then u r limit to half of ur gpu speed. I am mining gpuc right now.

if I have 4GB, my speed is 240 kh/s but with 8GB I get at least 400 kh/s for 290 (non x).


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> if u want ur gpu to be full speed, ur system has to be 8GB at least in order to work. if u get 4GB then u r limit to half of ur gpu speed. I am mining gpuc right now.
> 
> if I have 4GB, my speed is 240 kh/s but with 8GB I get at least 400 kh/s for 290 (non x).


Are you talking about vertcoin mining, or another scrypt coin? Because when I'm on clevermining, I'm getting ~462 kh/s per 270X, and on vertcoin, I'm averaging ~170 kh/s.

I know my clevermining numbers are in line, and my PTS numbers were in line too, and I've only ever had 4GB of RAM on this build.


----------



## rickyman0319

vertcoin and gpucoin use the same program. they use vertminer for it.

u can search if they use the same asic or not.

vertcoin and gpucoin use scythc-n and not scythc.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Since many here are referring to coinbase as the go to for withdrawing their bitcoins... I caved in and made an account as well







Just to be sure before I do my first withdrawal, coinbase isn't the one with the promotion code I remember reading about way back in this thread somewhere to give % extra on withdraw was it?


----------



## fleetfeather

Scrypt-N =/= Scrypt

Scrypt-N = VTC, GPUC










As hot as scrypt-n runs, it's good to see 780 Ti's holding the same hash as 290's when you set up the batch file correctly


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Scrypt-N =/= Scrypt
> 
> Scrypt-N = VTC, GPUC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As hot as scrypt-n runs, it's good to see 780 Ti's holding the same hash as 290's when you set up the batch file correctly


Yeah, I used to get 305 out of my former 780, could get more but the cooling on it wasn't enough to take the volts and clocks. (WF OC).
Got it up to 350kh/s


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, I used to get 305 out of my former 780, could get more but the cooling on it wasn't enough to take the volts and clocks. (WF OC).
> Got it up to 350kh/s


Temps are a genuine limiter for scrypt-n hey. If I let my classy move up to 80C on the core, I can hold 400khash on VTC (until it crashes cos my card is rubbish hehe). Currently holding 380khash with 1180mhz on the core (1.15v)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Temps are a genuine limiter for scrypt-n hey. If I let my classy move up to 80C on the core, I can hold 400khash on VTC (until it crashes cos my card is rubbish hehe). Currently holding 380khash with 1180mhz on the core (1.15v)


I feel ya brother...Do you remember that 900kh/s at scrypt with a 780ti guy? Using WC of course.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I feel ya brother...Do you remember that 900kh/s at scrypt with a 780ti guy? Using WC of course.


I do, I do... People really need to remember to link that screenshot with a disclaimer noting that the card is WC'd... Too many people around here are getting bummed when their own air-cooled cards aren't pulling the full 900khash haha...


----------



## Hukkel

The more people will bail the PTS the later the PTS will diff will drop.

Scrypt-N is a horrible scrypt. It is even more hard on the hardware than regular scrypt. I stay away from all -N coins to mine.

LTC diff went up to 4737!!! that is just outright silly. An historical high and historical low profit. Since all coins are dropping like crazy people are going back to the big ones; LTC.

DOGE has been on a steady drop in value for days on end. It has almost halved in value.

I am not sure what to mine right now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> The more people will bail the PTS the later the PTS will diff will drop.
> 
> Scrypt-N is a horrible scrypt. It is even more hard on the hardware than regular scrypt. I stay away from all -N coins to mine.
> 
> LTC diff went up to 4737!!! that is just outright silly. An historical high and historical low profit. Since all coins are dropping like crazy people are going back to the big ones; LTC.
> 
> DOGE has been on a steady drop in value for days on end. It has almost halved in value.
> 
> I am not sure what to mine right now.


Not really, as soon as you go with higher n factors power consumption starts to drop.








18w mining yac on a GTX 750 Ti vs 45w mining scrypt.

I'd reccomend you look into mining Myriad coin, try Groestl, Skein or Qubit algorithms: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=483515.0


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> The more people will bail the PTS the later the PTS will diff will drop.
> 
> Scrypt-N is a horrible scrypt. It is even more hard on the hardware than regular scrypt. I stay away from all -N coins to mine.
> 
> LTC diff went up to 4737!!! that is just outright silly. An historical high and historical low profit. Since all coins are dropping like crazy people are going back to the big ones; LTC.
> 
> DOGE has been on a steady drop in value for days on end. It has almost halved in value.
> 
> I am not sure what to mine right now.


You better hop on N because it keeps getting more popular. I notice about the same heat from N as I do scrypt. Its just a pain to get dialed in for me.


----------



## battleaxe

Maxcoin is making a comeback man!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Maxcoin is making a comeback man!










We'll see.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Maxcoin is making a comeback man!


and the 8-track tape too!


----------



## battleaxe

I can hope can't I?

lol


----------



## MerkageTurk

wow i did not receive my bitcoins from clever mining to my bter address and it has been over 3 days


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> wow i did not receive my bitcoins from clever mining to my bter address and it has been over 3 days


That is odd. I get the payouts daily. But i have them sent directly to my local wallet.


----------



## MerkageTurk

here is what it says however i am unable to see it on BTER

March 9, 2014 1:32am 0.00355253 3ba072efe6e8de356d48e2ab753c83972c049a5354f4c6e69225d86813d627de


----------



## kskwerl

what the best mh/day the multi pools are getting now? didnt it used to be 0.01mh/day??


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> here is what it says however i am unable to see it on BTER
> 
> March 9, 2014 1:32am 0.00355253 3ba072efe6e8de356d48e2ab753c83972c049a5354f4c6e69225d86813d627de


You seem to be not alone with that problem


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> what the best mh/day the multi pools are getting now? didnt it used to be 0.01mh/day??


With CleverMining yes it seems to be the case.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> With CleverMining yes it seems to be the case.


but there stats for last 24 hours are 0.006 per day?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> but there stats for last 24 hours are 0.006 per day?


There are no pools that have anywhere near the 0.01BTC/1Mhs a day lately.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> There are no pools that have anywhere near the 0.01BTC/1Mhs a day lately.


yea I just remember like a week ago or so they were at 0.01btc/1mhs a day


----------



## kskwerl

I'm trying to figure out what I want to mine, i guess I'll just mine at a multi pool for now


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> yea I just remember like a week ago or so they were at 0.01btc/1mhs a day


Oh it's been much longer than a week. :/


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Oh it's been much longer than a week. :/


there charts say like 10-11 days

so whats the best multi pool to mine at? I am hearing that one guy a page or two back with payment issues and then i literally just read a few seconds ago so other guy with payment issues saying he hasn't been paid in 2 days


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> there charts say like 10-11 days
> 
> so whats the best multi pool to mine at? I am hearing that one guy a page or two back with payment issues and then i literally just read a few seconds ago so other guy with payment issues saying he hasn't been paid in 2 days


That guy was using bter as his BTC wallet mining from Clevermining. There seems to be a lot of people not getting their deposits correctly on bter. Best to use your local wallet as i have been getting daily payouts from Clevermining.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> there charts say like 10-11 days


It hasn't been over 0.01 since the first day of March. Almost two weeks.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It hasn't been over 0.01 since the first day of March. Almost two weeks.


almost 10 days ago, it's literally just as close to 2 week as it is to 10 days ago LOL


----------



## ozzy1925

yes i am also waiting for 2 days for my payment from clever


----------



## Hukkel

All coins are down in value, that is why clevermining aren't reaching 0,01BTC per day. And neither are similar other websites.

Over here people are massively dumping their cards and complete mining rigs. So if anyone is looking for stuff PM me








Seriously though people ARE dumping their cards and rigs over here. I wanted to build something new so wanted to sell my current rig.
And I saw used rigs for sale everywhere.
I even saw people selling their R9 290s ref for 290 euros a piece.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Weak hands everywhere...


----------



## uaedroid

Do you guys still mining PTS? What other coins can you suggest?


----------



## battleaxe

Really hate seeing my profits go right down the drain.


----------



## fleetfeather

A gaming friend of mine retired his two 7990's a few months ago for a pair of 290X's. Has the 7990's sitting in a box on the shelf, and never even considered mining on them (or the 290X's for that matter).

He's offered to sell them to me for around 300 AUD each.

Currently selling off my assets to acquire the funds for them. I don't pay utilities at my apartment. Shiz is about to get real.


----------



## MerkageTurk

so where did my BTC go from Clevermining>BTER; is this Bters fault, as i can see the amount of BTC Clevermining has sent to my BTC address.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> so where did my BTC go from Clevermining>BTER; is this Bters fault, as i can see the amount of BTC Clevermining has sent to my BTC address.


Very well could be on Bter side. Seems like a lot of people are having the same problems. I use my local wallet and receive my payouts daily.


----------



## MerkageTurk

I am using MultiBit wallet is that okay??


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I am using MultiBit wallet is that okay??


That's what I'm using


----------



## ozzy1925

guys they say they are giving double Ltc for 1 week better hurry!

https://ghash.io


----------



## ivanlabrie

Those sites suck...you never get profit unless you day trade there.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Those sites suck...you never get profit unless you day trade there.


i dont know yet i just joined 30mins ago and many multipool users switching their miners to them atm.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i dont know yet i just joined 30mins ago and many multipool users switching their miners to them atm.


I wouldn't reccomend mining litecoin right now...and I wouldn't give those guys any money or fees. They have a huge chunk of the Bitcoin network and were suspected of pulling off illicit moves a while ago. (25% attack, selfish mining, kinda technical, but it was fishy).

Their mining contracts suck too, it's practically a scam xD


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I wouldn't reccomend mining litecoin right now...and I wouldn't give those guys any money or fees. They have a huge chunk of the Bitcoin network and were suspected of pulling off illicit moves a while ago. (25% attack, selfish mining, kinda technical, but it was fishy).
> 
> Their mining contracts suck too, it's practically a scam xD


well with 2.75 mh/s i earned 0.06420343LTC in 1 hour


----------



## Mercyflush64

Is there a wallet that can handle different coins? I don't like having several wallets, and them being open all the time.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> well with 2.75 mh/s i earned 0.06420343LTC in 1 hour


Wha? That's insane xD

EDIT: LTC, right, not so impressive.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Wha? That's insane xD
> 
> EDIT: LTC, right, not so impressive.


just converted my 2 hours earning to BTC which is: 0.00582442 (3.59usd) in 2 hours.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> Is there a wallet that can handle different coins? I don't like having several wallets, and them being open all the time.


No there is not one combined wallet however you do not need to keep them open to receive coins.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> just converted my 2 hours earning to BTC which is: 0.00582442 (3.59usd) in 2 hours.


If that's true, by the end of the day you'll probably only pocket 0.01 BTC. Given their current options, there's no way in the world the whales won't come flooding in, thus skyrocketing the difficulty on anything the pool points to.

Still, might as well take advantage of it while it lasts


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> If that's true, by the end of the day you'll probably only pocket 0.01 BTC. Given their current options, there's no way in the world the whales won't come flooding in, thus skyrocketing the difficulty on anything the pool points to.
> 
> Still, might as well take advantage of it while it lasts


yea according to their promotion it will only last for 6 days

you can check my payout in 2hours:


----------



## ivanlabrie

You'd make 0.009 per mh/s mining other coins.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You'd make 0.009 per mh/s mining other coins.


daily,like vertcoin?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> daily,like vertcoin?


Per 24hs, yeah, not Vert, Ultracoin and Myriad coin.


----------



## bowness437

Can you guys help me out

I have it running, but I can't seem to get my second GPU to start mining? And you guys are confusing me?

Some of you guys are talking in kH/s? Isn't this supposed to be Collissions? Some of the code you guys are talking about is the Scrypt code that I usually use with Doge or LTC? Are we able to use the same clients? If so I would love to do that.

Any help? Please and thank you


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowness437*
> 
> Can you guys help me out
> 
> I have it running, but I can't seem to get my second GPU to start mining? And you guys are confusing me?
> 
> Some of you guys are talking in kH/s? Isn't this supposed to be Collissions? Some of the code you guys are talking about is the Scrypt code that I usually use with Doge or LTC? Are we able to use the same clients? If so I would love to do that.
> 
> Any help? Please and thank you


PTS is no longer as profitable as it used to be and actually the right scrypt coins are proving to be the better coins to mine right now so this thread has shifted away from PTS and more towards the most profitable coin/mining method









Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## lester007

25days more b4 its gets back to 0.013 diiff
then i gonna go back again


----------



## bowness437

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> PTS is no longer as profitable as it used to be and actually the right scrypt coins are proving to be the better coins to mine right now so this thread has shifted away from PTS and more towards the most profitable coin/mining method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion!


Gatcha

PTS and Bitshare is one of the most confusing things I keep reading about. 3/4 of the people say it is dead, but another 1/4 are saying to keep mining PTS to await the next DAC thingy to pop up so they can gain shares into it.

Really confused at that type of stuff. Is Bitshare or PTS or something like that still profitable? Or will be in the future most likely(obviously nobody here is a saint but just a question on your opinion).

I mine LTC and DOGE mainly personally.


----------



## Dlux1

Hi all very new to this mining lark, need help setting up a bat file for dual evga gtx780ti classifieds, both are water cooled if this helps.. Also have 5 r9 280x an 3 hd7950 just waiting on components for my frames for the ati gear... Any advice would be useful at this stage as I am a noob at this point. Tia


----------



## mav2000

Is nvidia any good for vertcoin and the likes?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Is nvidia any good for vertcoin and the likes?


Potentially yes. Depends on your card, power consumption, and your willingness to potentially kill your card's VRMs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dlux1*
> 
> Hi all very new to this mining lark, need help setting up a bat file for dual evga gtx780ti classifieds, both are water cooled if this helps.. Also have 5 r9 280x an 3 hd7950 just waiting on components for my frames for the ati gear... Any advice would be useful at this stage as I am a noob at this point. Tia


What type of coin are you trying to mine, or what specific coin are you trying to mine? Different coins run on different algorithms, and in turn batch files will look different. I have a single Ti Classy, so I can help regarding mining on them up until the point where you need to specify that you're trying to mine of multiple cards (at which point I'm sure almost anyone will be able to help you with).


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Potentially yes. Depends on your card, power consumption, and your willingness to potentially kill your card's VRMs.


I'd say mining LTC directly would surely toast them, but with VTC, not till that extent.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I'd say mining LTC directly would surely toast them, but with VTC, not till that extent.


Why is it that mining LTC and other coins makes the card more hot as compared to mining PTS? I noticed that the cards temps are cooler when mining PTS. Why is it so?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I'd say mining LTC directly would surely toast them, but with VTC, not till that extent.


Scrypt-N runs hotter than Scrypt








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Why is it that mining LTC and other coins makes the card more hot as compared to mining PTS? I noticed that the cards temps are cooler when mining PTS. Why is it so?


Different algorithms running different calculations. It's like how Prime Small FTT's run hotter than Large FTT's, or like how Furmark runs hotter than Crysis.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Scrypt-N runs hotter than Scrypt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different algorithms running different calculations. It's like how Prime Small FTT's run hotter than Large FTT's, or like how Furmark runs hotter than Crysis.


Thanks fleetfeather for the explanation.


----------



## Dlux1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Potentially yes. Depends on your card, power consumption, and your willingness to potentially kill your card's VRMs.
> What type of coin are you trying to mine, or what specific coin are you trying to mine? Different coins run on different algorithms, and in turn batch files will look different. I have a single Ti Classy, so I can help regarding mining on them up until the point where you need to specify that you're trying to mine of multiple cards (at which point I'm sure almost anyone will be able to help you with).


This is the bat im currently using, will be doing my learningcurve with doge an litecoin. cudaminer.exe --algo=keccak -d gtx780 ti -i 0 -m 1 -l T2304x24 -o stratum+tcp://dog80.scryptpools.com:80 -u Dlux75.1 -p x


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> 25days more b4 its gets back to 0.013 diiff
> then i gonna go back again


Blocks to retarget: 1727
Measured: 57.17%
Estimated difficulty: 0.01335967 (36.88%)
Time to retarget: 47d 04:07:30 (2014-05-03 23:06:09 UTC+9)

Not quite sadly.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dlux1*
> 
> This is the bat im currently using, will be doing my learningcurve with doge an litecoin. cudaminer.exe --algo=keccak -d gtx780 ti -i 0 -m 1 -l T2304x24 -o stratum+tcp://dog80.scryptpools.com:80 -u Dlux75.1 -p x


for DOGE, try running both of these at the same time (two separate batch files running, one for each of your Ti's):

cudaminer.exe -d gtx780ti#1 --algo=scrypt -o stratum+tcp://dog80.scryptpools.com:80 -u Dlux75.1 -p x -l T15x24 -i 0 -H 1 -m 1

cudaminer.exe -d gtx780ti#2 --algo=scrypt -o stratum+tcp://dog80.scryptpools.com:80 -u Dlux75.1 -p x -l T15x24 -i 0 -H 1 -m 1

---

Previously, you were trying to mine a "scrypt" coin with the "keccak" algorithm. For dogecoin, scrypt is the algorithm you need to be using. The kernel that you were using (T2304x24) also wasn't valid. I've replaced that invalid kernel with the kernel I know to be most efficient currently for 780 Ti's.


----------



## Twinkadink

780ti here, T15x24 for me is lag city lol with like 50 khashes....kinda weird

I get about 700 with
T30x16, -H 2, -C 2, -m 1, -i 0

*shrugs*


----------



## fleetfeather

780Ti mining Scrypt (Flappycoin)



830-840Khash sustained (this screeny isn't showing my miner fully ramped up yet)


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 780Ti mining Scrypt (Flappycoin)
> 
> 
> 
> 830-840Khash sustained (this screeny isn't showing my miner fully ramped up yet)


Very decent man, what drivers are you running?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Very decent man, what drivers are you running?


I've gotten that result on 335.23 and [whatever the previous release was]


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I've gotten that result on 335.23 and [whatever the previous release was]


You could be one of the few that can break the 900kh/s barrier of this beast!

Why not fine tune it with that same Vcore?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> You could be one of the few that can break the 900kh/s barrier of this beast!
> 
> Why not fine tune it with that same Vcore?


That would be the dream. I believe I hold the highest Hash for VTC on a 780Ti so far too, which I've broken 400khash on before driver crash hehe.

Well it's something that I need to do at some point, but currently I don't pay for utilities so I'm in no really rush atm. That 830-840khash is being done at 1.125Vcore currently however.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> That would be the dream. I believe I hold the highest Hash for VTC on a 780Ti so far too, which I've broken 400khash on before driver crash hehe.
> 
> Well it's something that I need to do at some point, but currently I don't pay for utilities so I'm in no really rush atm. That 830-840khash is being done at 1.125Vcore currently however.


Makes me feel like getting a 780 ti back again


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Makes me feel like getting a 780 ti back again


Hehe







I'm sure your 290's are going strong enough anyways. At least they aren't giving you VRM troubles


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure your 290's are going strong enough anyways. At least they aren't giving you VRM troubles


I'm no AMD fan boy!

Running 5 strong GTX 780's! Lightning, HOF, EVGA, Zotac, Gigabyte, you name it


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I'm no AMD fan boy!
> 
> Running 5 strong GTX 780's! Lightning, HOF, EVGA, Zotac, Gigabyte, you name it


Oh wow! I thought I heard you say you replaced your fried 780Ti ACX with two Tri-X's? Maybe I'm confusing you with someone else









Man I love me some of that white PCB. I was so tempted to hold out on getting a classy until the Ti HOF came out, but alas it was taking (and still is taking) forever to come to retail release


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Oh wow! I thought I heard you say you replaced your fried 780Ti ACX with two Tri-X's? Maybe I'm confusing you with someone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I love me some of that white PCB. I was so tempted to hold out on getting a classy until the Ti HOF came out, but alas it was taking (and still is taking) forever to come to retail release


I hear you man, I wanted to also get the Poseidon 780 when it was first previewed last year, and you can barely even find it in the market a year later!

The 780 HOF is my fav out of all my 780's, and because she's been a good girl, I've gotten her a nice full EK white block


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I hear you man, I wanted to also get the Poseidon 780 when it was first previewed last year, and you can barely even find it in the market a year later!
> 
> The 780 HOF is my fav out of all my 780's, and because she's been a good girl, I've gotten her a nice full EK white block










nice! white coolant too by chance?

If only physics wasn't lame and we could see white pcb mobo's with solid trace performance


----------



## Dlux1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> for DOGE, try running both of these at the same time (two separate batch files running, one for each of your Ti's):
> 
> cudaminer.exe -d gtx780ti#1 --algo=scrypt -o stratum+tcp://dog80.scryptpools.com:80 -u Dlux75.1 -p x -l T15x24 -i 0 -H 1 -m 1
> 
> cudaminer.exe -d gtx780ti#2 --algo=scrypt -o stratum+tcp://dog80.scryptpools.com:80 -u Dlux75.1 -p x -l T15x24 -i 0 -H 1 -m 1
> 
> ---
> 
> Sorry for late reply, just got back into town, added a second worker, an entered your bat files, its failing to connect "couldnt resolve host 'dog80.scryptpools.com'
> sure it is a simple thing, I just am struggling. Thanks


----------



## dovaboy

ypool PTS

using clpts-v0.2.2_win_x86-64 with two r9 dual-x 4gb 270x's

the default miner.bat is this:
clpts_x86-64.exe -u x -p x -a 1 -t 0
pause

lots of pages to catch up on and did a search for clpts bat settings but came up a bit lost. i know ive seen settings like this 0,0 1,1 and so on, any advice on the miner i should be using and if this is the correct miner any advice on the bat file with two 270x ?

getting 1450.cpm not sure if thats both cards

think i got it, made another bat file:
clpts_x86-64.exe -u x -p x -a 1 -t 0,0
pause

clpts_x86-64.exe -u x -p x -a 1 -t 1,1
pause

and each card is around 1900 cpm. sound about right? any advice very welcomed please!


----------



## ivanlabrie

I wouldn't mine pts now...better things to try on your card. More profitable right now.

Give myriad coina shot, try a multipool like coinmine.pw or maybe do some fuguecoin mining.

For more info, bitcointalk has the miners and threads with pool links and whatnot.
Or you can ask here,.

A good stable coin is Ultracoin, which you can mine at 90kh/s with your card if it does 1120mhz core and 1480mhz memory and you got 8gb of ram.


----------



## dovaboy

thanks Ivan, hows the CPM sound? 1900 each card ok? im at stock clock 1070/1400

ill look into the other stuff mentioned


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> thanks Ivan, hows the CPM sound? 1900 each card ok? im at stock clock 1070/1400
> 
> ill look into the other stuff mentioned


It's pretty good...I was at 2400 with a hefty oc on my 780


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dlux1*
> 
> Sorry for late reply, just got back into town, added a second worker, an entered your bat files, its failing to connect "couldnt resolve host 'dog80.scryptpools.com'
> sure it is a simple thing, I just am struggling. Thanks


Hehe no problem. It's an issue with your pool address. Got a link to the pool you're trying to mine at?

Edit: I'd sign up for another pool btw. A quick google search seems to indicate that pool you're trying to mine at is a bit dodgy.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice! white coolant too by chance?
> 
> If only physics wasn't lame and we could see white pcb mobo's with solid trace performance


Nah, not as yet. Always wanted to try Mayhems, but cuz I switch hardware too often, haven't really used it.


----------



## omari79

guys i just downloaded the AMD miner to use on my HD6470HD laptop,

i am using the following code for the miner but its giving me *0 CPM*

clpts_x86-64.exe -u mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u xxxxxx.PTS_1 -p x
pause

what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Outlawed

BTS X, where are you!!??

I see don't see even a general date update listed on their forums.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Maybe that integrated gpu doesn't work?

no point mining pts with it anyway...maybe try primecoin at rapidprime.com with the cpu?

You'd need an integrated nvidia laptop gpu for some yacoin action...those with 4-8gb of vram.
Other laptop setups are pointless.


----------



## omari79

are you sure? so there is nothing wrong with the miner's code?

this is what i get when i run the miner



anyone?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> are you sure? so there is nothing wrong with the miner's code?
> 
> this is what i get when i run the miner
> 
> 
> 
> anyone?


How long did you let it run?


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> How long did you let it run?


for 15-20 minutes but the picture i posted is from a very short run just to show what i am getting


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> guys i just downloaded the AMD miner to use on my HD6470HD laptop,
> 
> i am using the following code for the miner but its giving me *0 CPM*
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u xxxxxx.PTS_1 -p x
> pause
> 
> what am i doing wrong?


You have a typo in your batch file. It should be

clpts_x86-64.exe *-o* mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u xxxxxx.PTS_1 -p x
pause

(look above and you'll see you had the "-u" prefix in front of the ypool address, instead of "-o")


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You have a typo in your batch file. It should be
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe *-o* mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u xxxxxx.PTS_1 -p x
> pause
> 
> (look above and you'll see you had the "-u" prefix in front of the ypool address, instead of "-o")


thanks but i already tried the -o prefix and its still 0 CPM :/

does it have to do with me using a laptop with dual GPU's? HD6320M (E 450) and a dedicated HD6470M


----------



## Outlawed

So a few weeks ago (back before the golden age of PTS demised) I had just started folding on my cpu 24/7 (had been on my 780 for a while). Only a few days after I started to get whiffs of an electronic burning smell. Stopped cpu mining but continued on my 780 and just went about my days. Then it just started randomly powering down. I should have checked it but I've been pretty busy with school as of late.

Well it finally bit the dust completely a week ago. I was just double checking to make sure it was the mobo before I replaced it. I pulled out the 24 pin and it looked fine. Then I went to pull the 8 pin,...



PTS killed my PC and I still don't have any BTS X to show for it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> thanks but i already tried the -o prefix and its still 0 CPM :/
> 
> does it have to do with me using a laptop with dual GPU's? HD6320M (E 450) and a dedicated HD6470M


there's lots of things in this situation that I'm not familiar with:

Why do you have "/pts" after the port numbers? Is that a clpts miner thing?
I'm not sure how to setup 2 different graphics cards for clpts miner, but I have a feeling you need to add "-d 0,1" somewhere in your batch file
I think you should still be able to mine PTS with mobile graphics; do both of your graphics cards have more than 1.2GB of vram?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So a few weeks ago (back before the golden age of PTS demised) I had just started folding on my cpu 24/7 (had been on my 780 for a while). Only a few days after I started to get whiffs of an electronic burning smell. Stopped cpu mining but continued on my 780 and just went about my days. Then it just started randomly powering down. I should have checked it but I've been pretty busy with school as of late.
> 
> Well it finally bit the dust completely a week ago. I was just double checking to make sure it was the mobo before I replaced it. I pulled out the 24 pin and it looked fine. Then I went to pull the 8 pin,...
> 
> 
> 
> PTS killed my PC and I still don't have any BTS X to show for it.


ASRock.


----------



## omari79

does it even see my GPU?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> does it even see my GPU?


yes, it does


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> there's lots of things in this situation that I'm not familiar with:
> 
> Why do you have "/pts" after the port numbers? Is that a clpts miner thing?
> I'm not sure how to setup 2 different graphics cards for clpts miner, but I have a feeling you need to add "-d 0,1" somewhere in your batch file
> I think you should still be able to mine PTS with mobile graphics; do both of your graphics cards have more than 1.2GB of vram?


i am not sure if it has something to do with clpts miner but this is the same code i use when i mine on my main rig (GTX460 1gb) using ptsGPUz0.3c

i think the HD6470M has 2Gb of dedicated RAM but the HD6320 (E 450) is an APU so it must be using the system RAM which i have 8GB of

anyway what should the code look like after i add -d 0,1?

also i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> yes, it does


i also wanted to show you this



is it having trouble connecting to the server?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> i am not sure if it has something to do with clpts miner but this is the same code i use when i mine on my main rig (GTX460 1gb) using ptsGPUz0.3c
> 
> i think the HD6470M has 2Gb of dedicated RAM but the HD6320 (E 450) is an APU so it must be using the system RAM which i have 8GB of
> 
> anyway what should the code look like after i add -d 0,1?
> 
> also i
> i also wanted to show you this
> 
> 
> 
> is it having trouble connecting to the server?


Okay so there's a few things going on here.

I don't know if clpts miner batch files are interchangeable with ptsgpuz batch files. They may have very different layouts and commands.

The 6470M should be able to mine since it has enough dedicated VRAM. The intergrated graphics however will not be able to mine I don't think; it has access to your system ram (your ram sticks), but it's not dedicated vram so I'm pretty sure you're out of luck there.

With that said, you can forget about that "-d 0,1" part since it only applies to multi-gpu mining.

That ping shows that the miner is indeed connecting to the pool. That's a good thing. I believe the problem you're having is due to your batch file configuration, but I can't diagnose what's wrong with it because I don't have a AMD graphics card and therefore don't use clpts miner. Hopefully another OCN reader can help you out with it.

Ill say, from the screenshots you've shown me, I can see that:

Your discrete graphics card is being detected by the miner (being assigned as device ID 0)
Your miner is connecting to the ypool server itself (since you're getting occasional ping responses)
Your card is attempting to number crunch, but not registering successful hits or getting successful shares (I think due to your clpts config, or possibly the graphics card isn't compatible, but I think that's the least likely explanation)


----------



## omari79

well thank you anyway for the input and i really hope that someone can help me solve it,

+ rep


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> guys i just downloaded the AMD miner to use on my HD6470HD laptop,
> 
> i am using the following code for the miner but its giving me *0 CPM*
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u xxxxxx.PTS_1 -p x
> pause
> 
> what am i doing wrong?


have a look up a few posts up from yours, at my clpts ypool bat file.

you seem to be using something like this:

*PtsGPUz0.3c.exe* -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts

which was used for *NVIDIA* if i remember right as i used it for my gtx660 before i got my 270x's and switched to *ATI* miner *CLPTS*


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> have a look up a few posts up from yours, at my clpts ypool bat file.
> 
> you seem to be using something like this:
> 
> *PtsGPUz0.3c.exe* -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts
> 
> which was used for *NVIDIA* if i remember right as i used it for my gtx660 before i got my 270x's and switched to *ATI* miner *CLPTS*


thanks mate but i ended up with the following results

*first try:*

"clpts_x86-64.exe -u mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u username.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0,0
pause"

*Result*

"no device with a 1 id was found"

*second try*

"clpts_x86-64.exe -u mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u username.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 1,1
pause"

*result*

"open CL library is not for this device"

*third try*

"clpts_x86-64.exe -u mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u username.PTS_1 -p x -a 0
pause"

this is the only code that works but i still get 0 CPM :/


----------



## antonio8

Off topic, kinda.

Runny scrypt on a 280X and only getting 395kh/s. I know the reason is the card is only running at 85% load and 1056MB of dedicated memory.

Is there a trick to get the gpu to 100% without rebooting the computer or disable and then reable the card in device manager?

This is a rig that does not have a monitor hooked up and I don't want to have to move it upstars to connect to a monitor to restart everything.


----------



## dovaboy

omari79


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



thanks mate but i ended up with the following results

first try:

"clpts_x86-64.exe -u mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u username.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0,0
pause"

Result

"no device with a 1 id was found"

second try

"clpts_x86-64.exe -u mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u username.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 1,1
pause"

result

"open CL library is not for this device"

third try

"clpts_x86-64.exe -u mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u username.PTS_1 -p x -a 0
pause"

this is the only code that works but i still get 0 CPM :/



I think your issue is youre still using the *PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts* string.

use the *clpts_x86-64.exe -u username.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0
pause"* string only,

and if you have two cards create two bat files like i did in my earlier post a few posts *above* yours a couple pages ago.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Off topic, kinda.
> 
> Runny scrypt on a 280X and only getting 395kh/s. I know the reason is the card is only running at 85% load and 1056MB of dedicated memory.
> 
> Is there a trick to get the gpu to 100% without rebooting the computer or disable and then reable the card in device manager?
> 
> This is a rig that does not have a monitor hooked up and I don't want to have to move it upstars to connect to a monitor to restart everything.


Make a dummy plug if running Winblows.
Use a dvi to vga adapter, it's pretty easy, grab 3 75 ohm resistors and have fun!









What are your settings?


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> omari79
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate but i ended up with the following results
> 
> first try:
> 
> "clpts_x86-64.exe -u mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u username.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0,0
> pause"
> 
> Result
> 
> "no device with a 1 id was found"
> 
> second try
> 
> "clpts_x86-64.exe -u mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u username.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 1,1
> pause"
> 
> result
> 
> "open CL library is not for this device"
> 
> third try
> 
> "clpts_x86-64.exe -u mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u username.PTS_1 -p x -a 0
> pause"
> 
> this is the only code that works but i still get 0 CPM :/
> 
> 
> 
> I think your issue is youre still using the *PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts* string.
> 
> use the *clpts_x86-64.exe -u username.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0
> pause"* string only,
> 
> and if you have two cards create two bat files like i did in my earlier post a few posts *above* yours a couple pages ago.


no mate i am not...the guide clearly states that i sould use CLPTS for an AMD GPU

i did try the bat file you posted and its giving me this



maybe its only detecting the APU (HD6320M) which has less than 512 of video memory hence why i get 0 PTS..

i need to find a way to disable this device and boot using the dedicated HD6470M 2GB..i think

*edit:*

i was wrong..CLPTS. detect both GPUs

it gives the HD6320M the codename: Loveland and the HD6470M the codename: Gaicos..but i still end up with 0CPM for both so the solution must be elsewhere


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Make a dummy plug if running Winblows.
> Use a dvi to vga adapter, it's pretty easy, grab 3 75 ohm resistors and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your settings?


I have the dummy plug in it already and when I am at full load usually get about 610 kh/s. here is my bat.

cgminer.exe --scrypt -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I have the dummy plug in it already and when I am at full load usually get about 610 kh/s. here is my bat.
> 
> cgminer.exe --scrypt -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192


Seems like you need to tweak clock speeds and/or mod the bios.

You should be getting 700 or more.

Try 1000/1500 as a starting point.

EDIT: stick to 13.12 or 13.11 beta...14.x drivers suck for mining


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Seems like you need to tweak clock speeds and/or mod the bios.
> 
> You should be getting 700 or more.
> 
> Try 1000/1500 as a starting point.
> 
> EDIT: stick to 13.12 or 13.11 beta...14.x drivers suck for mining


Got it back up to full load. Just went ahead and rebooted it. PITA because any time I change bat with a scrypt coin I have to reboot to get it to full load.

Just a pain to restart everything on that system.

It is about 640 kh/s but I'll play around with the settings tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Kozmos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So a few weeks ago (back before the golden age of PTS demised) I had just started folding on my cpu 24/7 (had been on my 780 for a while). Only a few days after I started to get whiffs of an electronic burning smell. Stopped cpu mining but continued on my 780 and just went about my days. Then it just started randomly powering down. I should have checked it but I've been pretty busy with school as of late.
> 
> Well it finally bit the dust completely a week ago. I was just double checking to make sure it was the mobo before I replaced it. I pulled out the 24 pin and it looked fine. Then I went to pull the 8 pin,...
> 
> 
> 
> PTS killed my PC and I still don't have any BTS X to show for it.


I had the exact same burn with ASRock Extreme 4 X79, 2 years ago.

My PC was in Idle mode, with CPU working at [email protected] volt, yet that did prevent the cheap components mobo from burning things up.

Watch:


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozmos*
> 
> I had the exact same burn with ASRock Extreme 4 X79, 2 years ago.
> 
> My PC was in Idle mode, with CPU working at [email protected] volt, yet that did prevent the cheap components mobo from burning things up.
> 
> Watch:


Yea, I've had this mobo for about two years and it's given me issues since day one. For example, I can get a 24/7, 7 days a week solid overclock but as soon as I unplug the power source (not just turn off, but unplug) and then plug it back in, stability goes to hell.

I recently picked up an asrock 1150 socket board for my mining rig as well and that was basically DOA on arrival. So yea I'm staying away from asrock.


----------



## Kozmos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yea, I've had this mobo for about two years and it's given me issues since day one. For example, I can get a 24/7, 7 days a week solid overclock but as soon as I unplug the power source (not just turn off, but unplug) and then plug it back in, stability goes to hell.
> 
> I recently picked up an asrock 1150 socket board for my mining rig as well and that was basically DOA on arrival. *So yea I'm staying away from asrock*.


Best thing to do, good luck with ur new mobo.


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> i am not sure if it has something to do with clpts miner but this is the same code i use when i mine on my main rig (GTX460 1gb) using ptsGPUz0.3c


I understood this as you're using the same "code" for your ati miner and product, which is stated to be for your nvidia miner and product

*PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u yourusername.PTS_1 -p x
pause
*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> no mate i am not...the guide clearly states that i sould use CLPTS for an AMD GPU


yes, you're correct, it does state that you should use the clpts miner and also the suggested bat file for clpts.

*clpts_x86-64.exe -u yourusername.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0
pause*

but then why are you using *clpts* miner with the *PtsGPUz0* "code" time after time?:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> *first try:*
> 
> "clpts_x86-64.exe -u mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u username.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0,0
> pause"
> 
> *Result*
> 
> "no device with a 1 id was found"
> 
> *second try*
> 
> "clpts_x86-64.exe -u mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u username.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 1,1
> pause"
> 
> *result*
> 
> "open CL library is not for this device"
> 
> *third try*
> 
> "clpts_x86-64.exe -u mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u username.PTS_1 -p x -a 0
> pause"... :/





im very new and would give myself a rating of suck*, but in order to figure stuff out we need to understand the first things first. as I understand it your issue has been trying to use
*-o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts* with the clpts miner for ati, when its suposed to be used only with PtsGPUz0 for nvidia,


----------



## omari79

how can you even connect to ypool.net with such a simple code? 

anyway..

i tired..

clpts_x86-64.exe -u xxxxxx.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0...miner says Open CL library is not for this device and shuts down

clpts_x86-64.exe -u xxxxxx.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 1...no device with ID = 1..gives 0CPM

clpts_x86-64.exe -u xxxxxx.PTS_1 -p x -a 0 -t 0...miner says Open CL library is not for this device and shuts down

clpts_x86-64.exe -u xxxxxx.PTS_1 -p x -a 0 -t 1...no device with ID = 1..gives 0CPM

what else can i try?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> how can you even connect to ypool.net with such a simple code?
> 
> anyway..
> 
> i tired..
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u xxxxxx.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0...miner says Open CL library is not for this device and shuts down
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u xxxxxx.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 1...no device with ID = 1..gives 0CPM
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u xxxxxx.PTS_1 -p x -a 0 -t 0...miner says Open CL library is not for this device and shuts down
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u xxxxxx.PTS_1 -p x -a 0 -t 1...no device with ID = 1..gives 0CPM
> 
> what else can i try?


Try a different mining program, say cgminer for maxcoin: http://maxdl.1gh.com/cgminer-windows.zip?nocache=0.020293578039854765

Settings are dead simple, and the miner includes a premade bat file. Can't go wrong.

If that doesn't work your hardware will not mine pts, or something's wrong with it.


----------



## Caldeio

Can anyone help me setup cudaminer or cgminer for scrypt and scrypt:N

Cudaminer crashes, and cgminer works but I dont connect to the pool somehow.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Can anyone help me setup cudaminer or cgminer for scrypt and scrypt:N
> 
> Cudaminer crashes, and cgminer works but I dont connect to the pool somehow.


What card?


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Try a different mining program, say cgminer for maxcoin: http://maxdl.1gh.com/cgminer-windows.zip?nocache=0.020293578039854765
> 
> Settings are dead simple, and the miner includes a premade bat file. Can't go wrong.
> 
> If that doesn't work your hardware will not mine pts, or something's wrong with it.


thank you very much for the miner..it appears to be working no?



i have some question about adding ypool.et to the list of pools

it asked for the pool url first so i input http://ypool.net:8080 or should i use the stratum one?
username: is this my website access username or worker name?

i tried a couple of different combination but it says the pool is down or slow and cannot connect

what do you suggest?

please note that i checked the pool on my Sig rig and its working fine..so what am i doing wrong on the laptop?


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> BTS X, where are you!!??
> 
> I see don't see even a general date update listed on their forums.


Agreed!!!! I've been mining VTC like a fiend for what seems like forever now, lol. Just wish I knew what was going on with the BTS-X stuff. Last I saw they had pushed it back, and were talking about BTSme or something....


----------



## Panther Al

Well, good news for those still banging away at Protoshares, is the value has gone up over the past couple days to .009 to .012 on average at Cryptsy.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> thank you very much for the miner..it appears to be working no?
> 
> 
> 
> i have some question about adding ypool.et to the list of pools
> 
> it asked for the pool url first so i input http://ypool.net:8080 or should i use the stratum one?
> username: is this my website access username or worker name?
> 
> i tried a couple of different combination but it says the pool is down or slow and cannot connect
> 
> what do you suggest?
> 
> please note that i checked the pool on my Sig rig and its working fine..so what am i doing wrong on the laptop?


Nice!









You can't mine at ypool with that miner, but no biggie, mine at 1gh and voila.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Well, good news for those still banging away at Protoshares, is the value has gone up over the past couple days to .009 to .012 on average at Cryptsy.


Yeah!!!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What card?


770 4gb on cuda

and 270x toxic on cgminer


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 770 4gb on cuda
> 
> and 270x toxic on cgminer


Nice, 4gb, might as well mine yacoin on it.

As for the 270, I'd reccomend ultracoin right now.

Settings:

--scrypt-chacha --nfmin 4 --nfmax 30 --starttime 1388361600 --no-submit-stale --expiry 10 --scan-time 1 -d 3 --remove-disabled --queue 0 --gpu-engine 0-1100,0-1100,0-1100,0-1100 --gpu-memclock 1000,1000,1000,1200 --gpu-fan 70-100 --temp-target 85 --temp-cutoff 100 --temp-overheat 90 --auto-gpu --auto-fan --rawintensity 5120 --buffer-size 1400 -g 1 -w 256 --lookup-gap 2

(using yacminer 3.5 for ultracoin with the 270x...experiment with clock speeds)

For cudaminer, I'd say mine yac, ultracoin or microcoin with it:

cudaminer.exe --algo=scrypt-jane:UTC -d GTX770 -i 0 -L 2 -H 2 -C 2 -m 1 -l K -s 3

That will take 30 minutes or maybe less and it'll find the ideal launch config for your card. Experiment with -L you can try values from 1 to 4.
With 4gb of vram 1 or 2 might work best.
Once you find which auto tuned launch config is faster you can add it to the bat file, for example: cudaminer.exe --algo=scrypt-jane:UTC -d GTX770 -i 0 -L 2 -H 2 -C 2 -m 1 -l K8x32 -s 3 *

*keep in mind I have absolutely no clue what will be best for your card.









Good luck!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aj3vcsuY-JFNdERoRWIyOXp3bzg2TWdveWNudWxaVkE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## srkpvn

can you give me best settings for mine YAC or UTC R9 280X ... Miner download link also please


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srkpvn*
> 
> can you give me best settings for mine YAC or UTC R9 280X ... Miner download link also please


Don't be lazy!









Head to the ultracoin site, and then check out the pool's getting started pages.
It's all there, at least for amd owners.


----------



## Rage19420

Is it just me, or is VTC seem to be getting a better return then YAC?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Is it just me, or is VTC seem to be getting a better return then YAC?


Depends on your hardware...if you have a GT 640 yac will be better, same with a GTX 750 Ti probably.

Edit:

Join me at heavycoinpool, they have a bonus making it the most profitable coin for GTX 780 and 750ti users (not sure for other models).

When that's over we can migrate to either yac, utc, vtc or maxcoin (those are pretty much tied in profitability, with max ahead on 780/780ti and 750ti cards, and yac ahead for older 6xx and 7xx cards with 2-3-4gb vram buffers).

We need more hash to find more blocks and get that sweet bonus, so come on!

https://heavycoinpool.com/index.php?page=statistics&action=pool


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't mine at ypool with that miner, but no biggie, mine at 1gh and voila.


hi mate..i am mining PTS @ 1gh

so why is the mining value in Mh/s and not CPM?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> hi mate..i am mining PTS @ 1gh
> 
> so why is the mining value in Mh/s and not CPM?


You're stubborn eh mate?









The miner I linked you to is for heavycoin! Not PTS...and definitely NOT for ypool.


----------



## omari79

oh i am sorry, i thought its for PTS but not on ypool









anyway..do you mean Maxcoin when you see heavycoin? if so then i can't get this maxcoin wallet to sync (no block source available) its says..any ideas?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> oh i am sorry, i thought its for PTS but not on ypool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway..do you mean Maxcoin when you see heavycoin? if so then i can't get this maxcoin wallet to sync (no block source available) its says..any ideas?


lol no! I mean heavycoin, hvc, not max









HVC at heavycoinpool.com is really profitable right now. (gotta wait for blocks but it pays off)


----------



## fleetfeather

the cat's out of the bag









http://hvc.1gh.com/ is ultra consistent too


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> lol no! I mean heavycoin, hvc, not max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HVC at heavycoinpool.com is really profitable right now. (gotta wait for blocks but it pays off)


oh..i see

anyway cheers for all the help mate and +rep


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> HVC at heavycoinpool.com is really profitable right now. (gotta wait for blocks but it pays off)


just took your advice for it and started mining using my Gtx460 (sig rig) (cudaminer) but why is my kh/s performance going crazy?



i am using the cudaminer 64 bit binary for the because the GTX460 has compute 2


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> just took your advice for it and started mining using my Gtx460 (sig rig) (cudaminer) but why is my kh/s performance going crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> i am using the cudaminer 64 bit binary for the because the GTX460 has compute 2


That's perfect! Nvidia runs slightly better than AMD using this algorithm...low power draw too. Gotta love it! (while it lasts)

You seem to be getting 2800kh/s roughly, should net 50 coins per day -> 0,001205 BTC


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's perfect! Nvidia runs slightly better than AMD using this algorithm...low power draw too. Gotta love it! (while it lasts)
> 
> You seem to be getting 2800kh/s roughly, should net 50 coins per day -> 0,001205 BTC


that's like $ 0.6/day at the current exchange rate of BTC?

isn't that what i would roughly make mining PTS using the GTX460? (600 CPM)?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> that's like $ 0.6/day at the current exchange rate of BTC?
> 
> isn't that what i would roughly make mining PTS using the GTX460? (600 CPM)?


No clue...but wait, mine fuguecoin instead!

Fermi got a big performance boost just now, 5 minutes ago: http://dwarfpool.com/fc/

Download the fuguecoin wallet, and the ccminer 0.2 from here: https://github.com/cbuchner1/ccminer/releases/download/v0.2/ccminer-v0.2.zip
Bat comes pre made, edit it with the dwarfpool details.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> oh i am sorry, i thought its for PTS but not on ypool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway..do you mean Maxcoin when you see heavycoin? if so then i can't get this maxcoin wallet to sync (no block source available) its says..any ideas?


you have to start the wallet... then it will create a folder called

%appdata%\MaxCoin

in there you'll need to create a put a maxcoin.conf

rpcuser=username
rpcpassword=password
rpcallowip=localhost
rpcport=
port=
gen=0
server=1
addnode=maxcoin.cloudapp.net
addnode=maxcoinus.cloudapp.net
addnode=maxcoinasia.cloudapp.net
addnode=maxexplorer.cloudapp.net

once you restart the wallet, it should eventually sync up.... takes a long time.

you can also start most of these wallets with --datadir=d:\data\maxcoin_wallet or something if you don't want them all on your system drive, which may wear out a SSD.


----------



## omari79

i switched over to HVC but thanks for the info mate and +rep


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> i switched over to HVC but thanks for the info mate and +rep


thanks!

that procedure works with other wallets that don't have a default .conf file so you may see that again. I know there was at least one other one.

I think Maxcoin wally is just a little more flaky than most


----------



## uaedroid

PTS value going up eh.


----------



## Hukkel

Indeed. Very slowly but surely it is recovering after the dump.
I held onto my PTS. Still doing so. Waiting for when the diff goes down again.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Indeed. Very slowly but surely it is recovering after the dump.
> I held onto my PTS. Still doing so. Waiting for when the diff goes down again.


Where is the BTS X they are telling about?


----------



## Hukkel

I believe it is not done yet.


----------



## antonio8

Has 78% of BTS/PTS really been mined already?

I might have misread that on the PTS estimate per day page.


----------



## Hukkel

Server time: 2014-03-25 18:00:40 UTC+9

Current block: 59131 (since 2014-03-25 17:09:41 UTC+9, duration 50:59)
Current difficulty: 0.03622848
Block reward: 11.29677705 PTS
Coins generated: 1,582,983.46484624 PTS (78.52% of 2.016M PTS genarated,
-82,983.46484624 PTS to BTS release)

Blocks to retarget: 1349
Measured: 66.54%
Estimated difficulty: 0.01137778 (31.41%)
Time to retarget: 21d 05:47:13 (2014-04-15 23:47:53 UTC+9)

Network hashing speed:
Last 100 blocks: 6,243,526.90 cpm ETA: 23d 08:19:33
Last 50 blocks: 6,862,491.70 cpm ETA: 21d 05:47:13
Last 15 blocks: 11,754,249.04 cpm ETA: 12d 09:37:45
Last 5 blocks: 13,831,123.27 cpm ETA: 10d 12:56:15


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Server time: 2014-03-25 18:00:40 UTC+9
> 
> Current block: 59131 (since 2014-03-25 17:09:41 UTC+9, duration 50:59)
> Current difficulty: 0.03622848
> Block reward: 11.29677705 PTS
> Coins generated: 1,582,983.46484624 PTS (78.52% of 2.016M PTS genarated,
> -82,983.46484624 PTS to BTS release)
> 
> Blocks to retarget: 1349
> Measured: 66.54%
> Estimated difficulty: 0.01137778 (31.41%)
> Time to retarget: 21d 05:47:13 (2014-04-15 23:47:53 UTC+9)
> 
> Network hashing speed:
> Last 100 blocks: 6,243,526.90 cpm ETA: 23d 08:19:33
> Last 50 blocks: 6,862,491.70 cpm ETA: 21d 05:47:13
> Last 15 blocks: 11,754,249.04 cpm ETA: 12d 09:37:45
> Last 5 blocks: 13,831,123.27 cpm ETA: 10d 12:56:15


Do you think mining pts will be profitable again after difficulty drop?


----------



## Hukkel

If the price stays the same as now and the diff will be just above what you see there we're basically back to the point when this thread began. Value of about 0,013 BTC and diff of about 0,013.

So yes it will be nice and profitable again.


----------



## DizZz

Fingers crossed! PTS has been the easiest coin I've ever mined so I would love to be able to go back to it.


----------



## Hukkel

With all current coins it is almost profitable to mine it right now.

Value won't go to 0,03 again due to the fact there is no snapshot date incoming.

Do remember the temps are way lower and use way less power than scrypt coin. for my triple 280X rig 600W vs 925W.


----------



## ozzy1925

yea i wish that too







.My 290s were using 230w from the wall and was earning x2 more than todays profit


----------



## derpa

Though, the catch 22 of all this is once the diff. drops, everyone will hop back on, accelerating the speed at which the diff. goes back up...


----------



## BulletSponge

18 days until PTS turns into the orgy scene from "History of the World, Pt. 1".


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> Though, the catch 22 of all this is once the diff. drops, everyone will hop back on, accelerating the speed at which the diff. goes back up...


Exactly. All coins are pretty poo at the moment so this is a win-win share. Will be regular profitable but at 60% of power use.


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Fingers crossed! PTS has been the easiest coin I've ever mined so I would love to be able to go back to it.


Actually, I haven't had time to ever leave.


----------



## BulletSponge

Down to 15 days!


----------



## beaker7

Boom

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/03/irs-bitcoin-is-property-like-a-stock-or-bond-and-not-a-currency/

Distant sounds of BTC bubble bursting, growing louder.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker7*
> 
> Boom
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/03/irs-bitcoin-is-property-like-a-stock-or-bond-and-not-a-currency/
> 
> Distant sounds of BTC bubble bursting, growing louder.


This is awesome. Knew it would happen sooner or later.

Too much money passing hands.

So basically this means you can also claim losses if they are treating this as stock.


----------



## dovaboy

yay for PTS, ypool takes days to confirm and 1 gh takes well, i dont even think it takes to be honest, dont even think 99.99% of coin show up after mining and thats using 1gh pts miner with its simple instructions.

my rant on the arstechnica article posting above


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



fortunately the irs doesnt write or legislate law from their meeting room nor have a place in private citizen money of this nature. Actually we dont need to do anything unless we want to empower them just because they issue an opinion with a FAQ.
It looks like a federal judge has already stated tax implication.
If they wanna some how give the impression of "catching" people doing something it has no business in telling what to do or make up rules about in the first place, then it looks like more court for them to attend.
Its an international entity now and has nothing to do with cheating the united states or its tax system.

But its an important step for all those involved to stand together with their pardners and competition and make sure not to give an inch of that kinda regulation to operate, coin creation, exchanges and everything else that goes with this.. its only an inch but then its reporting on your self so they then can design regulations on how to squeeze your pennies and then hen pecking and then a mess. So just say no from the beginning loud and clear by not acknowledging, and then in court you say "look what the judge said".

They dont get to tell people what is and what isnt. and Im not against the man and tax system and appreciate its intentions, but the irs telling the world what is and what isnt just makes me scratch my head.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> yay for PTS, ypool takes days to confirm and 1 gh takes well, i dont even think it takes to be honest, dont even think 99.99% of coin show up after mining and thats using 1gh pts miner with its simple instructions.


I really want to get back into PTS.

Is 1GH taking long or are you saying you are not getting your coins you mined?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> If the price stays the same as now and the diff will be just above what you see there we're basically back to the point when this thread began. Value of about 0,013 BTC and diff of about 0,013.
> 
> So yes it will be nice and profitable again.


Sadly though the difficulty seems to go up 100x faster than it drops.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sadly though the difficulty seems to go up 100x faster than it drops.


Well that is the system. It revalues every so many blocks. If diff is low and everyone mines the blocks go fast and so will the new evaluate moment. If the diff is high and no one mines then it takes ages for that many blocks to pass.


----------



## beaker7

Last 50 blocks: 6,713,558.13 cpm ETA: 20d 09:02:04
Last 15 blocks: 7,737,878.39 cpm ETA: 17d 16:17:51
Last 5 blocks: 13,284,018.51 cpm ETA: 10d 07:09:04

Thats a pretty good increase suddenly


----------



## battleaxe

Some CPM headed that way now. WTH


----------



## naved777

got some unconfirmed PTS in my wallet but when it be confirmed ?
does it take time ?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> got some unconfirmed PTS in my wallet but when it be confirmed ?
> does it take time ?


If I remember correctly it'll take 15-20 minutes at most


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> If I remember correctly it'll take 15-20 minutes at most


Thank You








it's now showing up in confirmed balance
now i have sent 0.6PTS to Bter but its not showing up in bter.Is it instant or it takes time too ?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's now showing up in confirmed balance
> now i have sent 0.6PTS to Bter but its not showing up in bter.Is it instant or it takes time too ?


takes time. you can check it's progress by checking the Transactions tab in your PTS wallet; if there's a green tick icon next to a transaction, it means that transaction has gone through. If there is a red, or yellow clock icon next to the transaction, the transaction is still processing (mouse over the icon to see how many more confirmations are needed).

hope that helps


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> takes time. you can check it's progress by checking the Transactions tab in your PTS wallet; if there's a green tick icon next to a transaction, it means that transaction has gone through. If there is a red, or yellow clock icon next to the transaction, the transaction is still processing (mouse over the icon to see how many more confirmations are needed).
> 
> hope that helps


thanx








its not showing any clock icon for now rather a ? icon


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> thanx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not showing any clock icon for now rather a ? icon


just means it's a really, really new transaction. the ? icon will eventually change to a clock icon, followed by a tick icon


----------



## fasttracker440

Hi all sorry if this had already been answered. When i launch the miner.bat everything looks great for a second then i get a error cuda get device count failed. I am scratching my head and like *** this is not that hard anyways any help would be great


----------



## Kiros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> Hi all sorry if this had already been answered. When i launch the miner.bat everything looks great for a second then i get a error cuda get device count failed. I am scratching my head and like *** this is not that hard anyways any help would be great


I get that issue after enabling/disabling SLI. You just need to reset your PC if I'm assuming you're running 2+ cards.


----------



## Hukkel

Server time: 2014-03-27 17:09:31 UTC+9

Current block: 59260 (since 2014-03-27 17:06:45 UTC+9, duration 02:46)
Current difficulty: 0.03622848
Block reward: 11.29677705 PTS
Coins generated: 1,583,012.61053103 PTS (78.52% of 2.016M PTS genarated,
-83,012.61053103 PTS to BTS release)

Blocks to retarget: 1220
Measured: 69.74%
Estimated difficulty: 0.01118415 (30.87%)
Time to retarget: 19d 15:37:29 (2014-04-16 08:47:00 UTC+9)

Network hashing speed:
Last 100 blocks: 6,712,013.61 cpm ETA: 19d 15:22:26
Last 50 blocks: 6,708,444.62 cpm ETA: 19d 15:37:29
Last 15 blocks: 6,598,818.35 cpm ETA: 19d 23:27:36
Last 5 blocks: 5,878,358.02 cpm ETA: 22d 10:13:24

It varies from moment to moment based on the combined CPM at that moment.

Count on about 25 days,


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> I get that issue after enabling/disabling SLI. You just need to reset your PC if I'm assuming you're running 2+ cards.


yes i am runnning 2 card i tried restarting i also am wondering if comming in over remote desktop could be the problem. I can not access nvidia control panel over rd might be part of the problem. Not sure where to go from here


----------



## Faithh

Anyone who has an idea to make both gpu's mine at 99%? Theyre averaging between 50-80%.

Using this miner for heavycoin: https://github.com/cbuchner1/ccminer/releases


----------



## Hydraulic

Ive got a 680 and a 760, I just started mining today. Ive looked into it some in the past, butstill unsure about it. I am getting 1k collisions per minute with the 760 and a little over 1200 on the 680, is it recommended to still follow this guide and go through ypool.net, or do something different? What kind of profit am I looking at not considering power? Thanks!


----------



## ivanlabrie

mine heavy coin or yacoin...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker7*
> 
> Boom
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/03/irs-bitcoin-is-property-like-a-stock-or-bond-and-not-a-currency/
> 
> Distant sounds of BTC bubble bursting, growing louder.


it sounds as if you have not much clue about what you're talking about. Most of the cryptocurrency community expected this to happen, and in fact it isn't completely bad news in itself. As it's being treated as captial gains, it gets hit with a 20% tax as opposed to income tax which is 36%. Obviously, most people would prefer "No tax at all", but certainly capital gains tax is the lesser of two evils.

If anything, the fact that cryptocurrencies are being treated the same as shares you buy on a (completely legalised and somewhat mainstream) stock exchange only reaffirms the legitimacy of the movement....


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> it sounds as if you have not much clue about what you're talking about. Most of the cryptocurrency community expected this to happen, and in fact it isn't completely bad news in itself. As it's being treated as captial gains, it gets hit with a 20% tax as opposed to income tax which is 36%. Obviously, most people would prefer "No tax at all", but certainly capital gains tax is the lesser of two evils.
> 
> If anything, the fact that cryptocurrencies are being treated the same as shares you buy on a (completely legalised and somewhat mainstream) stock exchange only reaffirms the legitimacy of the movement....


I agree. Its a good thing.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I agree. Its a good thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> it sounds as if you have not much clue about what you're talking about. Most of the cryptocurrency community expected this to happen, and in fact it isn't completely bad news in itself. As it's being treated as captial gains, it gets hit with a 20% tax as opposed to income tax which is 36%. Obviously, most people would prefer "No tax at all", but certainly capital gains tax is the lesser of two evils.
> 
> If anything, the fact that cryptocurrencies are being treated the same as shares you buy on a (completely legalised and somewhat mainstream) stock exchange only reaffirms the legitimacy of the movement....


I think it's good also.

But I am still hung up on the part where it says that when you mine bitcoins you must consider it as income at that time. Isn't that an income tax? I am still trying to understand.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Is there a PTS miner that can mine on a card with a CC of 1.1?

EDIT: Trying to PTS mine on an 8800 GTS 512MB.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> I think it's good also.
> 
> But I am still hung up on the part where it says that when you mine bitcoins you must consider it as income at that time. Isn't that an income tax? I am still trying to understand.


The IRS is requiring American residents to declare crypto's as a form of income, and that income will indeed be taxed, however it is being taxed at a lower rate than mainstream salaries/wages are being taxed at (20% rather than 36%).

Not too sure on the specifics of the American system, but I know that in Australia at least, there is a threshold of income you must reach before even being taxed. Many low income earners (such as myself as a university student) don't get taxed on any money I earn via any means, simply because I don't earn enough of it.


----------



## ozzy1925

can i mine pts @ linux amd and nvidia cards together?


----------



## naved777

configured YAcoin but i am getting 1.4 -1.5 khash/s
isn't it low ? I am getting around 230 in PTS


----------



## bbond007

OK guys... its the IRS... not NSA

I really don't see how they are going to trace those coins you generated back to you. I really don't think they have the resources.

If it makes you feel any better, I think you are much more likely to have the DEA kick in the door thinking your are running a grow-op due to a spike in your energy usage


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> configured YAcoin but i am getting 1.4 -1.5 khash/s
> isn't it low ? I am getting around 230 in PTS


Nope, fermi sucks...can't do better than that.
I'd reccomend ccminer v0.5 and mining heavycoin with it.

Guys, do you know if the Maximus Hero can run 6 gpus?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> OK guys... its the IRS... not NSA
> 
> I really don't see how they are going to trace those coins you generated back to you. I really don't think they have the resources.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I think you are much more likely to have the DEA kick in the door thinking your are running a grow-op due to a spike in your energy usage


They will look to catch you when you try to convert to usd, which shows how out of touch they are since many people are hoping crypto's will be accepted more broadly in the future (rather than converting to fiat and using fiat for purchases)

Even with that part ignored, I agree it will be a huge resource strain to track down the sources of cash deposits from what will no doubt be a endless supply of companies looking to facilitate cash <-> crypto trading (for a small fee, of course)


----------



## ozzy1925

guys is there a beginner running guide for newest amd miner (clpts-v1.0a)@linux?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, fermi sucks...can't do better than that.
> I'd reccomend ccminer v0.5 and mining heavycoin with it.
> 
> Guys, do you know if the Maximus Hero can run 6 gpus?


It should be able to, running six on my Deluxe.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It should be able to, running six on my Deluxe.


Thanks, I hope it does, it's really cheap and way better than the z87 g45 I was using which started acting out (code 43 all of a sudden on all cards, 6 750 ti's with usb risers).

Really pissed me off :/


----------



## Hydraulic

So do you recommend using ypool with PTS or something else for a 760 and a 680 in two i7 rigs?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, fermi sucks...can't do better than that.
> I'd reccomend ccminer v0.5 and mining heavycoin with it.
> 
> Guys, do you know if the Maximus Hero can run 6 gpus?


what kind of returns are you getting on heavycoin?


----------



## g94

I'm getting 9mhash from a GTX760 on Heavycoin with ccminer0.5 which is turning out to be 0.7HVC per hour. From what I can find, 1HVC = $0.02

It's not looking good for me


----------



## naved777

any guide on HeavyCoin for Nvidia users out there ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> So do you recommend using ypool with PTS or something else for a 760 and a 680 in two i7 rigs?


HVC or yacoin on those cards.-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> what kind of returns are you getting on heavycoin?


39 hvc/day per 750 ti atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> any guide on HeavyCoin for Nvidia users out there ?


No guide, download ccminer v0.5 and edit the runme.bat file with your pool and worker details. You can add the -d 0,1 or whatever flag if you want.

I'd reccomend running the gpus in pairs, two per instance, otherwise hashrate goes down.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g94*
> 
> I'm getting 9mhash from a GTX760 on Heavycoin with ccminer0.5 which is turning out to be 0.7HVC per hour. From what I can find, 1HVC = $0.02
> 
> It's not looking good for me


Lol not good at all.


----------



## navynuke499

So I did this for a short time and i know a lot has changed since I did it. Is there a way to remove 0.1 BTC and get money for it some how or is the minimum i need to get cash 0.5? It currently sitting in Bter doing nothing.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

I don't know about direct cash outs but I am considering going the gyft.com route and just using an amazon gift card. Sucks they don't do amazon.ca though


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> So I did this for a short time and i know a lot has changed since I did it. Is there a way to remove 0.1 BTC and get money for it some how or is the minimum i need to get cash 0.5? It currently sitting in Bter doing nothing.


Yeah I would recommend Gyft as well. I've used it a couple times now and it's been incredibly easy and reliable.


----------



## Caldeio

They even have walmart cards now at gyft! I used all my bitcoins though them lol
I like how they where around for awhile before they started accepting bitcoins.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Anybody know of a miner for a card with a CC of 1.1? Trying to mine an 8800GTS.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Anybody know of a miner for a card with a CC of 1.1? Trying to mine an 8800GTS.


Forget it, not worth it...sell it or use it as a paper weight, or bench it.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Forget it, not worth it...sell it or use it as a paper weight, or bench it.


I dont pay for electricity, and I paid 5 dollars for the card. Is there any kind of mining that can be done on it? People used to fold on these all the time?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> I dont pay for electricity, and I paid 5 dollars for the card. Is there any kind of mining that can be done on it? People used to fold on these all the time?


It utterly sucks...get an R7 240 2gb and mine yac, or get some GT 640 4gb gddr5 cards if you want cheap.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Maybe.


----------



## Hydraulic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Maybe.


I do remember folding with mine, but when anything newer was out, like others said, it just wasnt worth it. It folded for like 5% of what everything else did.

I bet stanford hates these digital currencies. lol


----------



## beaker7

Last 100 blocks: 8,296,756.49 cpm ETA: 10d 03:48:22
Last 50 blocks: 8,248,814.46 cpm ETA: 10d 05:13:24
Last 15 blocks: 8,947,107.28 cpm ETA: 9d 10:05:04
Last 5 blocks: 28,655,642.13 cpm ETA: 2d 22:35:24

uhhh


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker7*
> 
> Last 100 blocks: 8,296,756.49 cpm ETA: 10d 03:48:22
> Last 50 blocks: 8,248,814.46 cpm ETA: 10d 05:13:24
> Last 15 blocks: 8,947,107.28 cpm ETA: 9d 10:05:04
> Last 5 blocks: 28,655,642.13 cpm ETA: 2d 22:35:24
> 
> uhhh


The estimates for the most recent blocks are usually skewed since the sample size is so small which is why you see that huge jump.


----------



## Hydraulic

I am considering making a little 3-6 gpu rig to play with mining. Any recommendations? 500 ish budget. I was messing around and went ahead and make a little rack for it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> I am considering making a little 3-6 gpu rig to play with mining. Any recommendations? 500 ish budget. I was messing around and went ahead and make a little rack for it.


Get 6 750 ti 2gb cards, an h81 pro btc and a pentium g3220 paired with 2x4gb low latency ram and a 550w good quality psu.
You'd benefit from an ssd and win 7 64 too, since there are some cool programs coming (windows only). More versatile too, compared toa flash drive.


----------



## Hydraulic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Get 6 750 ti 2gb cards, an h81 pro btc and a pentium g3220 paired with 2x4gb low latency ram and a 550w good quality psu.
> You'd benefit from an ssd and win 7 64 too, since there are some cool programs coming (windows only). More versatile too, compared toa flash drive.


So ill start with two of those probably. Then progress my way up from there. What is the word about those USB mining things?


----------



## Ali Man

So, as it's not profitable by mining many coins and also due to BTC's value, I was thinking that why shouldn't we all come as a community and start mining PTS for a bit, bring the target time low and have fun a bit.

I'll have around 10K cpm at my disposal, the rest everyone can chip in and make the difference.


----------



## Hydraulic

Like start our own pool?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> So ill start with two of those probably. Then progress my way up from there. What is the word about those USB mining things?


Good call, asics are kinda hard to reccomend.
They are better than investing in btc asics a year ago for sure, since they won't advance as fast performance wise (those started at 90nm and went all the way down to 28nm now in like a year and a half).
You would never get ROI cause of pre-order schemes, at least till now.
Anyway, it might be better to invest in cheap btc now and buy some vertcoin while at it, and maybe some lite and doge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> So, as it's not profitable by mining many coins and also due to BTC's value, I was thinking that why shouldn't we all come as a community and start mining PTS for a bit, bring the target time low and have fun a bit.
> 
> I'll have around 10K cpm at my disposal, the rest everyone can chip in and make the difference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> Like start our own pool?


It'd be really hard, fighting against ypool's massive hash rate but it would strenghten the coin.

A protoshares p2pool would be absolutely amazing, for descentralization's sake.


----------



## Hukkel

I am rocking 10 Gridseed asic as we speak. Including all pheripherals such as the TP link and the USB powered hub under 100 watt and getting 3600 kh/s on scryptmode. I payed 1990 euros for it.
My triple R9 280X setup was pulling 925 watts continuesly.

It is hard to recommend what to do. But for short term income gfx cards are currently not much fun. The revenu from coins has dropped like 75% and the energy bill is eating at least half of what is left.
I am glad I went to Gridseed for now. Maybe I will be sorry in 3 months time. But then again I can run this thing forever without feeling much difference in my energy bill. Almost every coin I mine is a profit fo me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I am rocking 10 Gridseed asic as we speak. Including all pheripherals such as the TP link and the USB powered hub under 100 watt and getting 3600 kh/s on scryptmode. I payed 1990 euros for it.
> My triple R9 280X setup was pulling 925 watts continuesly.
> 
> It is hard to recommend what to do. But for short term income gfx cards are currently not much fun. The revenu from coins has dropped like 75% and the energy bill is eating at least half of what is left.
> I am glad I went to Gridseed for now. Maybe I will be sorry in 3 months time. But then again I can run this thing forever without feeling much difference in my energy bill. Almost every coin I mine is a profit fo me.


Yeah, I don't think they are too shabby, but if knc delivers in time then the Titan is a much better buy.
A group buy would make it a pretty excellent investment as long as knc ships them on schedule like they did the last time I ordered from them (saturn). This time around their neptune got delayed, but mainly because it's a 20nm part...the titan is 28nm so I don't think it'll be a problem for them.

250mh/s for 10k usd, if you pay in cash, and wait for bitcoin's price to recover and go past 500usd again, you should get ROI pretty damn fast once you receive it.
I did some math and I calculated that you'd make roughly between 10 and 12 btc the first month, taking into consideration the amount of new miners that will join the network by June.

The two best prospects are a Titan or a Fibonacci device (fibonacci.io), khs/$ and khs/watt wise.


----------



## Hukkel

Not everyone can cough up 10k$ for such a machine. But performance per watt yeah it is superior, far superior.

Currently the scrypt market and btc market is on its butt completely. BTC and LTC are lowest in months time. It is structurally going down for weeks now if you look at the big picture.
I wonder if investing right now is a smart thing to do. One can hope for a big rise in value.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Not everyone can cough up 10k$ for such a machine. But performance per watt yeah it is superior, far superior.
> 
> Currently the scrypt market and btc market is on its butt completely. BTC and LTC are lowest in months time. It is structurally going down for weeks now if you look at the big picture.
> I wonder if investing right now is a smart thing to do. One can hope for a big rise in value.


I'd only advise it if you were going to be part of a group buy naturally...for instance I might do so and grab 1/40 of one Titan a friend's ordering.


----------



## beaker7

So after the difficulty drops by 2/3 in a week, I wonder how long it'll remain that low...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker7*
> 
> So after the difficulty drops by 2/3 in a week, I wonder how long it'll remain that low...


It was jumping very fast when everyone was mining PTS. It seemed like it started retargeting every couple days or something. All depends how many people jump back on.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker7*
> 
> So after the difficulty drops by 2/3 in a week, I wonder how long it'll remain that low...


My guess is 7 days tops when everyone piles back on PTS next week.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> My guess is 7 days tops when everyone piles back on PTS next week.


shhhh


----------



## mav2000

Anyone mining on a 280X and what kind of CPM and which miner?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Anyone mining on a 280X and what kind of CPM and which miner?



GPU 1 is a Diamond R9-280X, GPU 2 is an XFX R9-280X DD. Miner is clpts-v0.2.2_win_x86-64.


----------



## Hydraulic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> SNIP
> 
> GPU 1 is a Diamond R9-280X, GPU 2 is an XFX R9-280X DD. Miner is clpts-v0.2.2_win_x86-64.


Whats your config file like? I have 4 280x's coming in monday =)


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> Whats your config file like? I have 4 280x's coming in monday =)


Nothing fancy, I have XFire disabled and run a separate launcher for each GPU.


----------



## Hydraulic

Why the "pause"?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> Why the "pause"?


If I understand correctly, it just keeps the info at startup (of the miner) from zipping by so fast you cannot read it. If the miner fails to run and displays some sort of error the "pause" should give you a chance to read it before the miner closes. Then again, I could be entirely wrong about that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> shhhh


----------



## Caldeio

Pause is what BulletSponge said. It allows you to press a button first before the program closes. Allows easy debugging.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Server time: 2014-04-07 16:33:49 UTC+9
> 
> Current block: 60082 (since 2014-04-07 16:25:56 UTC+9, duration 07:53)
> Current difficulty: 0.03622848
> Block reward: 11.29677705 PTS
> Coins generated: 1,583,198.32954572 PTS (78.53% of 2.016M PTS genarated,
> -83,198.32954572 PTS to BTS release)
> 
> Blocks to retarget: 398
> Measured: 90.13%
> Estimated difficulty: 0.01073005 (29.62%)
> Time to retarget: 4d 16:45:20 (2014-04-12 09:19:09 UTC+9)


The day of the diff drop is getting closer. Closer and closer.
I sold 2 280X cards though









But I still have a bit of firepower left.









I think I will turn the system on one to 2 days in advance.


----------



## Hydraulic

I always use the Shift + rightclick when I want it to stay open, and when is the diff drop that you speak of?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> I always use the Shift + rightclick when I want it to stay open, and when is the diff drop that you speak of?


Approximately 4 days. While "time to retarget", as shown in Hukkels post, may fluctuate up and down by a day the one constant is "blocks to retarget". It is currently at 374 and if more people start mining PTS before the difficulty changes those 374 could go VERY quickly.


----------



## Hukkel

But it would also mean a higher diff if a lot fo people start mining before the diff change.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Approximately 4 days. While "time to retarget", as shown in Hukkels post, may fluctuate up and down by a day the one constant is "blocks to retarget". It is currently at 374 and if more people start mining PTS before the difficulty changes those 374 could go VERY quickly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> But it would also mean a higher diff if a lot fo people start mining before the diff change.


I'll give you that, It would make me sick to my stomach to see the difficulty estimate double the last day before recalculating. I haven't stopped mining PTS except for the occasional re-boot since I first started.


----------



## Rage19420

1ghs PTS pool seems to be slow or almost nonexistent.

Ypool confirmations seem to be stuck and or much slower then i recall.


----------



## BulletSponge

For those PTS miners still using Nvidia cards I just downloaded the latest 337.50 "wonder drivers" and there is no noticeable difference in cpm. This was on my daughters i3-4130/GTX 760 rig. 1186 cpm before updating and 1190 after.


----------



## Hydraulic

On a 680 I can only manage 1250cpm, is that normal?


----------



## kskwerl

no more talk about diff retarget for PTS for the love of god, we'll talk about it after it happens but for now shhh


----------



## Hydraulic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> no more talk about diff retarget for PTS for the love of god, we'll talk about it after it happens but for now shhh


How bout them yankees?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> On a 680 I can only manage 1250cpm, is that normal?


IIRC ,my 670 FTW's were getting @ 1275-1300 each. Have you OC'ed your 680's VRAM in Afterburner or some other utility? I had the 670's memory at +275 in Afterburner. Other than that all Afterburner settings were default and the bat file was vanilla, no tweaks.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Don't mine pts on nvidia...not worth it compared to heavycoin, yacoin, or similar more cuda friendly algos.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> How bout them yankees?


Yea they're doing great I love Eli Manning etc


----------



## Hydraulic

Ill switch those off to some other coin then. 280x's are coming in tomorrow!


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Don't mine ppts on nvidia...not worth it compared to heavycoin, yacoin, or similar more cuda friendly algos.


Nevermind we where told to be quite about PTS


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Nevermind we where told to be quite about PTS


Huh?

Wha? xD


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Nevermind we where told to be quite about PTS


Excuse me, who said what?


----------



## kskwerl

shhh stop


----------



## kinsilent

help

I have 5, 270X please help me to configure the BAT file thread, thank you


----------



## Hydraulic

I got two of my 280x's up and running before I left out, and on doge I can pull about 1.4-1.5mhs, and for PTS I am running around 5k cpm. Is that good? Because its doing a heck of alot better than my 760, lol

But looking into it further, One of mine is putting out near 3300cpm and the other is only outting out 1700cpm, any thoughts on that?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> I got two of my 280x's up and running before I left out, and on doge I can pull about 1.4-1.5mhs, and for PTS I am running around 5k cpm. Is that good? Because its doing a heck of alot better than my 760, lol
> 
> But looking into it further, One of mine is putting out near 3300cpm and the other is only outting out 1700cpm, any thoughts on that?


I get that sometimes when starting GPU 2 first instead of GPU 1. I'm assuming you have disabled Crossfire?


----------



## Hydraulic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I get that sometimes when starting GPU 2 first instead of GPU 1. I'm assuming you have disabled Crossfire?


Well, I never enabled it. When installing these two cards I uninstalled all my nvidia stuff, shut down, installed the two 280x's, booted, installed drivers, rebooted and went on my way mining.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> I got two of my 280x's up and running before I left out, and on doge I can pull about 1.4-1.5mhs, and for PTS I am running around 5k cpm. Is that good? Because its doing a heck of alot better than my 760, lol
> 
> But looking into it further, One of mine is putting out near 3300cpm and the other is only outting out 1700cpm, any thoughts on that?


What I am doing when I experience that one is to close and restart several times the miner until both will have approximately the same output. Sometimes I will restart the PC and try again to open the miner.


----------



## kinsilent

Please help me, thank you. How to configure the GPU's 270 x 5 BAT file


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinsilent*
> 
> Please help me, thank you. How to configure the GPU's 270 x 5 BAT file


What coin?


----------



## kinsilent

clpts_x86-64.exe -u yourusername.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0
pause


----------



## kinsilent

clpts_x86-64.exe -u yourusername.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0
pause

help me 5 GPU 270X How to set up?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinsilent*
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u yourusername.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0
> pause
> 
> help me 5 GPU 270X How to set up?


clpts_x86-64.exe -u yourusername.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0,1,2,3,4
pause


----------



## kinsilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> clpts_x86-64.exe -u yourusername.PTS_1 -p x -a 1 -t 0,1,2,3,4
> pause


How need not add mine pool?


----------



## beaker7

Everything you need is in the first post.


----------



## kinsilent

help me Look at the picture 5 gpu 270 x is normal?


----------



## NixZiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinsilent*
> 
> help me Look at the picture 5 gpu 270 x is normal?


Looks fine to me.


----------



## Hydraulic

While I dont know what a 270x should get, two of my 280x's are getting close to 7200 cpm, so I would imagine 5 270x's would be higher. I had to run individual bat files for mine to get their best per card. Otherwise one card was getting max and the other card was doing 50%


----------



## mav2000

How are you getting 3600 cpm per card? Clocks and bay file if possible??


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> How are you getting 3600 cpm per card? Clocks and bay file if possible??


----------



## Hydraulic

Exactly like that. mine has a variance of around 100cpm, i dunno why, but it will climb and drop occasionally. I did what bullet did and ran two bat files. Buecause running one was getting one card 3500 but the other was doing 1900. It was hard to tell at first, because the bat was registering that I was doing like 5400 total.


----------



## Rage19420

4x280x


----------



## Outlawed

So I've been away from this thread for a while but it seems like the difficulty re-target is approaching and everyone seems pretty happy about it.

That re-target is set to be 95% of what made everyone abandon ship..... Is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## Rage19420

After the retarget it will be more profitable then anything else out there at the moment. And remember that it is also easy on the wattage as well.


----------



## Hydraulic

That looks good Rage


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> After the retarget it will be more profitable then anything else out there at the moment. And remember that it is also easy on the wattage as well.


We are talking about a 5% difference. If that's the case then it should be pretty profitable now right?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> We are talking about a 5% difference. If that's the case then it should be pretty profitable now right?


When you factor in energy savings yes a little bit. Right now my 13000 cpms with 4x280x's gets about $5.90 a day.


----------



## beaker7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> That re-target is set to be 95% of what made everyone abandon ship..... Is there something I'm missing here?


Move along...nothing to see here.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> I got two of my 280x's up and running before I left out, and on doge I can pull about 1.4-1.5mhs, and for PTS I am running around 5k cpm. Is that good? Because its doing a heck of alot better than my 760, lol.


even without the retarget its still the most profitable coin


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> I got two of my 280x's up and running before I left out, and on doge I can pull about 1.4-1.5mhs, and for PTS I am running around 5k cpm. Is that good? Because its doing a heck of alot better than my 760, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> even without the retarget its still the most profitable coin
Click to expand...

Thats pretty sad.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> After the retarget it will be more profitable then anything else out there at the moment. And remember that it is also easy on the wattage as well.


And also easy on the GPU temps.


----------



## beaker7

BTC getting continually hammered. Wonder if it'll bottom some day.


----------



## wholeeo

Well, I think its nearly time for me to have a fire sale with all these cards...lol


----------



## Ali Man

Funny how the time for mining PTS finally arrives, but BTC takes that glory away.


----------



## Hukkel

You should think less short term.
Gfx card fire sale has already begun in Holland weeks ago.

China has added new and more annoying rules to Bitcoin which has dropped it another 30-40 euros.

At some point I hope the downs will end and the positive can overcome again.

Blocks to retarget: 128
Measured: 96.83%
Estimated difficulty: 0.01070088 (29.54%)
Time to retarget: 1d 08:48:46 (2014-04-12 08:20:18 UTC+9)

So about a day before the hashing can begin again.
Ypool will become extremely unstable again xD


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> You should think less short term.
> Gfx card fire sale has already begun in Holland weeks ago.
> 
> China has added new and more annoying rules to Bitcoin which has dropped it another 30-40 euros.
> 
> At some point I hope the downs will end and the positive can overcome again.
> 
> Blocks to retarget: 128
> Measured: 96.83%
> Estimated difficulty: 0.01070088 (29.54%)
> Time to retarget: 1d 08:48:46 (2014-04-12 08:20:18 UTC+9)
> 
> So about a day before the hashing can begin again.
> Ypool will become extremely unstable again xD


No need to use ypool, the new clpts has failover support for different pools.
You can use upcpu with a fast miner for instance.


----------



## Hukkel

There is a new clpts now? Does it also raise cpm? Or is it just better with regards to options?


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> There is a new clpts now? Does it also raise cpm? Or is it just better with regards to options?


if anyone missed it, there is a new PtsGPUz v0.5

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0

PtsGPUz v0.5 (2014-03-13), 7.99 MB, MD5: f14402a12e24ded9402904f54ded99c2
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yfh74r3dztr8yh2/PtsGPUz0.5.zip


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> There is a new clpts now? Does it also raise cpm? Or is it just better with regards to options?


Seems to be slightly faster too.


----------



## Hydraulic

When I run it, I get the error no cuda device found. But if I run 0.3c it runs without a problem. The 64 bit version that is.

EDIT again, read the readme, 64bit is only for 750 + 750ti. so far it seems to be running about 100cpm less than the 0.3c one.will let it run overnight and see what happens.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> if anyone missed it, there is a new PtsGPUz v0.5
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0
> 
> PtsGPUz v0.5 (2014-03-13), 7.99 MB, MD5: f14402a12e24ded9402904f54ded99c2
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yfh74r3dztr8yh2/PtsGPUz0.5.zip


This version does not work well with 750ti's that are on risers.

I left a message with abc123 and he is looking into it. He suggests to use 3b version if you are on risers.


----------



## ozzy1925

can i mine pts @ linux amd and nvidia cards together?


----------



## naws45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> When I run it, I get the error no cuda device found. But if I run 0.3c it runs without a problem. The 64 bit version that is.
> 
> EDIT again, read the readme, 64bit is only for 750 + 750ti. so far it seems to be running about 100cpm less than the 0.3c one.will let it run overnight and see what happens.


i'm also on a 680 and seeing about 100 less cpm


----------



## ivanlabrie

There are WAY better coins to mine on nvidia these days...


----------



## Hydraulic

Well speak up. I am still new to this thing. I am thinking about just doing something like middlecoin...


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> Well speak up. I am still new to this thing. I am thinking about just doing something like middlecoin...


That's even worse. Look into yacoin or heavycoin.


----------



## Caldeio

Crytpometh, is good for nvidia. It becoming quite popular, based on breaking bad show.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Crytpometh, is good for nvidia. It becoming quite popular, based on breaking bad show.


It's nothing to write home about...isn't it just keccak?

Nvidia does alright but amd is better at it...Nvidia shines at groestlcoin/quark/x11 (with the latest tweaks ccminer got, not yet released), high n factor scrypt jane/chacha coins, and heavycoin.


----------



## Ali Man

So everyone climbing aboard the PTS train now..


----------



## beaker7

Just for fun I installed 8.1 on a trashcan mac pro with D700's. CPMing about 5000


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It's nothing to write home about...isn't it just keccak?
> 
> Nvidia does alright but amd is better at it...Nvidia shines at groestlcoin/quark/x11 (with the latest tweaks ccminer got, not yet released), high n factor scrypt jane/chacha coins, and heavycoin.


Do these coins even bring profit?


----------



## BulletSponge

I swear the next time I get home from work and find all my room fans shut off and my 280X's hitting 93c someone in this house is getting an old fashioned jail house beat down.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Do these coins even bring profit?


Sure! I have a rig running yacoin right now, 6 750 ti cards...I'll probably switch to primecoin or groestlcoin (or something x11) once the new ccminer is published.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I swear the next time I get home from work and find all my room fans shut off and my 280X's hitting 93c someone in this house is getting an old fashioned jail house beat down.


lel


----------



## Rage19420




----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sure! I have a rig running yacoin right now, 6 750 ti cards...I'll probably switch to primecoin or groestlcoin (or something x11) once the new ccminer is published.
> lel


What kind of profit are we talking about?

How much btc / day does your 6 750ti rig?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> What kind of profit are we talking about?
> 
> How much btc / day does your 6 750ti rig?


Yac: 0.01192476 BTC/day
LTC: 0.3 LTC/day
Vert: 2.96 VTC/day

Groestlcoin will rock once the new ccminer is out...50mh/s per 6 750 ti rig, and the optimizations are not 100% finished.
Same with Myriad, x11 coins and quark algo.

Nvidia will beat amd by a far stretch, specially after the 880 is out! Think 5x750 ti in one slot, and drawing 230w.


----------



## DizZz

Back to making just over 20 PTS/day


----------



## antonio8

Well boys and girls, have fun while we can.

The retarget date looks like it moved from 23 days down to 6. I am just hoping that it is an error on my end looking at that.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Well boys and girls, have fun while we can.
> 
> The retarget date looks like it moved from 23 days down to 6. I am just hoping that it is an error on my end looking at that.


Yeah i saw that. Everyone jumping on i guess.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Yeah i saw that. Everyone jumping on i guess.


Yeah because it's by far the most profitable coin to mine right now.


----------



## kskwerl

even without the retarget its the most proftiable coin to mine with AMD for a pump and dump

if anyone knows a better pump and dump and wants to let me know i'll throw you .1 BTC


----------



## mihco

Is it posible to rent a rig and mine PTS with it? Are sites like leaserig and betarigs only for scrypt, sha,... algos?


----------



## lester007

difficulty gonna fly again


----------



## Ali Man

4 days left to retarget, soon to be 3, this fun would just last till over the weekend.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> 4 days left to retarget, soon to be 3, this fun would just last till over the weekend.


I'm just hoping it doesn't bring the difficulty back up higher than it was before this retarget


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I'm just hoping it doesn't bring the difficulty back up higher than it was before this retarget


Blocks to retarget: 3647
Measured: 9.55%
*Estimated difficulty: 0.02329491 (216.50%)*
Time to retarget: 5d 09:03:47 (2014-04-18 05:20:42 UTC+9)

I forget where the difficulty was before.


----------



## Rage19420

Difficulty before was at .03


----------



## beaker7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> Blocks to retarget: 3647
> Measured: 9.55%
> *Estimated difficulty: 0.02329491 (216.50%)*
> Time to retarget: 5d 09:03:47 (2014-04-18 05:20:42 UTC+9)
> 
> I forget where the difficulty was before.


0.03622848


----------



## Panther Al

Its tanking the value of PTS, but the lower diff is rather nice. Figure to hold onto the coins until the end of the month, when the price should - hope upon hopes - be back around .012-.014.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd mine and hold at this point, then go back to VTC, same strategy...


----------



## lacrossewacker

what should I put for the latest verion's batch file for 2x280X's?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> what should I put for the latest verion's batch file for 2x280X's?


clpts_x86-64 -o 7,0 PuRrjgkZHSJUooZag3eQedpFMSSisPpJeq -u ivanlabrie.pts -p x -t 0,0,1,1 -a 1
pause

That's my batch, has two pools, upcpu first, then beeeeer, and ypool as a failover for those two.


----------



## BulletSponge

Ah, what a weekend, broiling next to a pair of 280X's and removing snap.do for the umpteenth time from my daughters rig. Her record for detected threats in Malwarebytes is 2504. I get the feeling she may have topped herself this time. And that download folder, oh boy.


----------



## Hukkel

Blocks to retarget: 2677
Measured: 33.61%
Estimated difficulty: 0.03245097 (301.59%)
Time to retarget: 2d 13:53:53 (2014-04-16 08:48:03 UTC+9)

Just as I predicted on the PTS forum. The same thing as with the Ron Paul Coin happens.

Diff is high, no one mines, takes forever to get to the diff drop again, then diff is lower, everyone starts mining, takes only a few days and diff is back up again to the rediculous high and we begin from the start again.


----------



## Caldeio

Guys check your ypool, I had switched to a new computer/wallet. And I wasted a whole day on ypool. It won't let you store pts anymore and sent right out to some unknown wallet. I changed it 4 times to my new wallet, but next time I login its the other one.

I only make 1 pts a day.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Guys check your ypool, I had switched to a new computer/wallet. And I wasted a whole day on ypool. It won't let you store pts anymore and sent right out to some unknown wallet. I changed it 4 times to my new wallet, but next time I login its the other one.
> 
> I only make 1 pts a day.


That is strange. I checked mine but it seems that the payouts are happening at the .35 min payouts. 4/12 payout was 4.7pts for 13k cpm's.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> That is strange. I checked mine but it seems that the payouts are happening at the .35 min payouts. 4/12 payout was 4.7pts for 13k cpm's.


Yeah I had mine set to 0, which you can't set anymore..so I was mining away. I check my wallet and nothing was in there. Login to ypool and it was seding to a wallet address I didn't put. Must be default or something. I fixed it now, got my first .35 payout a few hours ago.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yeah I had mine set to 0, which you can't set anymore..so I was mining away. I check my wallet and nothing was in there. Login to ypool and it was seding to a wallet address I didn't put. Must be default or something. I fixed it now, got my first .35 payout a few hours ago.


Was it an old bter address? I recall people having issues when bter changed the deposit address.


----------



## Ali Man

So, PTS difficulty pretty much gonna be the same within a day, tripled.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> So, PTS difficulty pretty much gonna be the same within a day, tripled.


Yeah. Good Times eh?


----------



## DizZz

Yeah it seems like this is going to be the cycle - crazy high difficulty for a while, nobody mines it so it drops after a month - low difficulty for a couple days, everyone mines it and the difficulty skyrockets


----------



## Panther Al

If anything kills PTS as a coin, its going to be this boom and bust cycle of its Difficulty.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> If anything kills PTS as a coin, its going to be this boom and bust cycle of its Difficulty.


^^ I'm converting all my PTS to vert immediately.


----------



## Ali Man

All I know is that since AMD came in the game, PTS no longer became a long term mining coin.

As Ypool holds majority of c/m, they could actually sustain PTS by limiting the no. of workers and c/m per machine, in that way, everyone gets equal profits, and can keep getting it for a longer period of time.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I was holding some pts, still am but the wait's getting long and without a difficulty retarget fix this coin is not mature enough.
Might sell if it gets a decent high and buy into some Myr or BC.


----------



## kskwerl

Should invest some PTS into Angleshares


----------



## Outlawed

I always looked down on these sort of post but no one said anything, so if you can't beat them join them.

I have my 290 and 290x for sale in the marketplace. $330, and $380 respectively.

It just isn't worth wasting everyday keeping up with the market when I'm only working with a mere 2 card dedicated rig.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I always looked down on these sort of post but no one said anything, so if you can't beat them join them.
> 
> I have my 290 and 290x for sale in the marketplace. $330, and $380 respectively.
> 
> It just isn't worth wasting everyday keeping up with the market when I'm only working with a mere 2 card dedicated rig.


Aren't those prices extremely low???


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Aren't those prices extremely low???


Low? Yes. Extremely? Not really (at least not in comparison with other used cards)

I looked at current prices in the marketplace and set the cards up at competitive pricing.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Low? Yes. Extremely? Not really (at least not in comparison with other used cards)
> 
> I looked at current prices in the marketplace and set the cards up at competitive pricing.


Guess I'm keeping my 290x's


----------



## DizZz

290x's seem to be going for around $450 while 290s are going for $350

It's a really bad time to sell though since the market is over saturated with miners dumping their hardware. Good time to buy actually


----------



## antonio8

So what is everyone's next move tomorrow?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> So what is everyone's next move tomorrow?


I'm looking into blackcoin as an alternative but I might just go back to a scrypt multipool.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I'm looking into blackcoin as an alternative but I might just go back to a scrypt multipool.


I am thinking so hard to put my miners on BC. With 3,500 kh/s I should get about 54 coins a day. Not much but I would hold them and wait for the price to go up.

Sitting on some now but no where near the amount I want. The wife keeps saying to cash them out but I am holding.

If not BC then maybe Myriad. Does anyone know if that would be wise?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 290x's seem to be going for around $450 while 290s are going for $350
> 
> It's a really bad time to sell though since the market is over saturated with miners dumping their hardware. Good time to buy actually


Well buy my cards then. They are the cheapest on the market.







I brought the 290 down to $320 to undercut the guy trying to unload his farm that was posted a few post back.

Taking a $50-100 loss on two cards is much better than 45 or even 4 for that matter. I did get a few months of mining on them not to mention I traded a 270 (non-x) for a Corsair 1200ax a month back. I'll be looking to sell that as well now. I'm not even sure I'll be at a loss with all that taken into consideration.


----------



## VSG

PM me if you are putting up the PSU for sale.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I'm looking into blackcoin as an alternative but I might just go back to a scrypt multipool.


I mined BC today for the bonuses...you're better off mining something else and buying into it probably but it's WAY more work.
I like the scrypt-n BC multipool though, shame there's not many miners there.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I always looked down on these sort of post but no one said anything, so if you can't beat them join them.
> 
> I have my 290 and 290x for sale in the marketplace. $330, and $380 respectively.
> 
> It just isn't worth wasting everyday keeping up with the market when I'm only working with a mere 2 card dedicated rig.


I came to this conclusion a month ago. Just too much of my time being consumed for little return. Haven't regretted it at all. For some reason I continue to monitor this thread though









Man a 290 in the $300 range sounds crazy low though after recent prices. Too bad I'm not looking to buy.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Better buy some btc and get into blackcoin trading instead....more profit in trading vs mining right now.


----------



## Ali Man

The current estimated difficulty (0.037) of PTS has officially passed the previous (0.036).

This is just getting better.


----------



## Hukkel

Yup, in a good day everyone will leave PTS again.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Yup, in a good day everyone will leave PTS again.


at .036 it was the most profitable coin to mine and sell every 24 hrs. I would just mine it and sell it at the end of the day. Now I have to find a new coin


----------



## ivanlabrie

We still got some time left to mine some more...once it retargets it'll net something like 0.006btc/day with two r9 280x cards, which is kinda low.


----------



## Hukkel

Blocks to retarget: 1246
Measured: 69.10%
Estimated difficulty: 0.03827618 (355.73%)
Time to retarget: 1d 02:20:20 (2014-04-16 01:03:58 UTC+9)

ROFL. 38!!!!

One more day brethern. Get it while you can!


----------



## DizZz

Yeah this is getting so ridiculous. I think these enormous swings will eventually kill this coin.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yeah this is getting so ridiculous. I think these enormous swings will eventually kill this coin.


What about all the DACs that Invictus is releasing in the future. I've already donated a lot of BTC towards AGS


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> What about all the DACs that Invictus is releasing in the future. I've already donated a lot of BTC towards AGS


They were suppose to release BTS last month I believe, but just by seeing how long they've prolonged it only shows their unreliability.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> They were suppose to release BTS last month I believe, but just by seeing how long they've prolonged it only shows their unreliability.


I hope I am proved wrong, but so far they haven't delivered.
They need developers, so AGS will go towards reaching that goal faster.

I'll have to buy back in before the next snapshot me thinks.
We should post in their forum, demanding the implementation of DGW diff retarget.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I hope I am proved wrong, but so far they haven't delivered.
> They need developers, so AGS will go towards reaching that goal faster.
> 
> I'll have to buy back in before the next snapshot me thinks.
> We should post in their forum, demanding the implementation of DGW diff retarget.


That was talked about along with the possible of terminating PTS last month.
https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=3356.120

The main stuff gets going around page 7.

Bytemaster had an idea. Someone else wanted the KGW, wich meant a hard fork.

In the end they left everything alone.


----------



## Hashiriya415

Am I on the right track? Dogecoin?
Just upgraded my rig with three 270's. Figure I'll let it mine when not in use.
I've set up Dogecoin with the gui miner but seems like running bit slow compared to what you guys are getting. I'm thinking I should be getting 450~ ish Kh/s. I'm only around 300~
Suggestion and tips are very appreciated.
Win7 64bit SP1. 2x asus and 1x sapphire 270's. No crossfire bridge. Stable AMD driver 13.12 and SDK 2.9
I used this guide http://www.reviewoutlaw.com/how-to-mine-dogecoins-dogecoin-review-doge-coin-profitable-altcoin/


----------



## ivanlabrie

I wouldn't mine dogecoin...

http://www.whattomine.com/coins?utf8=%E2%9C%93&factor%5Bscrypt_hash_rate%5D=1400&factor%5Bscrypt_power%5D=475&factor%5Bcost%5D=0.05&commit=Calculate&factor%5Bscrypt_n_hash_rate%5D=700&factor%5Bscrypt_n_power%5D=470&factor%5Bscrypt_jnf12_hash_rate%5D=100&factor%5Bscrypt_jnf12_power%5D=450&factor%5Bx11_hash_rate%5D=4400&factor%5Bx11_power%5D=275&factor%5Bheavycoin_hash_rate%5D=30&factor%5Bheavycoin_power%5D=300

That's roughly equivalent to 3 r9 270s at stock.


----------



## DizZz

6 more hours!

*Estimated difficulty: 0.04040228*


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 6 more hours!
> 
> *Estimated difficulty: 0.04040228*


Until the fat lady sings!


----------



## Caldeio

Yeah idk what's gonna happen next. 400% diff lol


----------



## Hukkel

Blocks to retarget: 52
Measured: 98.71%
Estimated difficulty: 0.04112998 (382.25%)
Time to retarget: 0d 00:47:43 (2014-04-15 21:01:26 UTC+9)

47 minutes left of the goodness. After this 4x harder to mine.

Expect empty miningpools lol

I am shutting down my systems from PTS over teamviewer in 45 minutes.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Blocks to retarget: 52
> Measured: 98.71%
> Estimated difficulty: 0.04112998 (382.25%)
> Time to retarget: 0d 00:47:43 (2014-04-15 21:01:26 UTC+9)
> 
> 47 minutes left of the goodness. After this 4x harder to mine.
> 
> Expect empty miningpools lol
> 
> I am shutting down my systems from PTS over teamviewer in 45 minutes.


Same here, I hate ypool so much...just putting that out there


----------



## beaker7

.041. lol.

Later PTS


----------



## ivanlabrie

Back to xpm mining...


----------



## DizZz

It's been real PTS


----------



## battleaxe

Invictus (or whomever is responsible for this cluster truck) has done a nice job of killing PTS. Thanks guys. Good job.


----------



## wholeeo

Goodnight sweet prince.


----------



## beaker7

Blocks to retarget: 3856
Measured: 4.37%
Estimated difficulty: 0.02273138 (55.15%)
Time to retarget: 33d 14:27:39 (2014-05-20 14:12:24 UTC+9)

Network hashing speed:
Last 100 blocks: 16,473,110.05 cpm ETA: 28d 18:36:34
Last 50 blocks: 14,106,681.24 cpm ETA: 33d 14:27:39
Last 15 blocks: 15,231,169.84 cpm ETA: 31d 02:55:17
Last 5 blocks: 24,327,078.42 cpm ETA: 19d 11:38:49

Retarget keeps drifting further out and diff estimate drifts lower. Sometime in June we might have another day of mining at a sensible diff.

What a fail PTS has become.


----------



## ivanlabrie

They are discussing getting rid of mining altogether...didn't delve deep enough into the concepts though.


----------



## bbond007

I took my 290Xs off PTS, however I still have 2 GTX 760s and a 660TI on it trying to finish that last coin that was started before the difficulty change.

BALANCE (PTS) 0.61114015 UNCONFIRMED (PTS) 0.18298779

taking forever : /


----------



## theMillen

so whats the best weekly dump coin for nv camp right now?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Wait for the new ccminer...groestlcoin and x11 coins will rock.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> so whats the best weekly dump coin for nv camp right now?


Mining isn't really that profitable anymore - the real money is made by trading crypto-currencies. If you still want to mine though, I would look into yac, heavy coin, or vert for nvidia.


----------



## caenlen

I have 5 pts coins, how much is it worth you think in $?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have 5 pts coins, how much is it worth you think in $?


See here: https://coinplorer.com/

PTS: $4.23 each


----------



## VSG

lol I really should have just sold my 6 PTS before the snapshot. I put in misplaced confidence in the grand schemes of the PTS guys and now it looks like I was mining at break-even at best.


----------



## MerkageTurk

I am not sure which coin to mine? 780ti


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I am not sure which coin to mine? 780ti


whattomine.com


----------



## battleaxe

83 days to retarget... it may as well be 83 years at this point.

and... PTS is dead. Nice job admins. You killed it. Fantastic... its really a shame too. Could have been so good.


----------



## DizZz

Yeah I don't see this coin getting revitalized. Too bad since I saw this coin having a bright future initially.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yeah I don't see this coin getting revitalized. Too bad since I saw this coin having a bright future initially.


Its the upcoming DACs that have a bright future for invictus


----------



## ivanlabrie

Once they release more stuff and maybe implement the changes they were planning something might come out of this but for now pts is stagnant.

I've sold for now, invested in other alts for trading but I still have my wallet dat which will grant me a few bts x.


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yeah I don't see this coin getting revitalized. Too bad since I saw this coin having a bright future initially.


you single handedly got me into this, and i feel fine about it, i don't mind long term mining, for at the end of the year, when all is said and done, my margin will afford me what i was wanting, a new 5.56 upper







just for letting computer run.
It felt good to believe in a coin though, aint gonna lie. i was all in. now i wander about, here and there doing a little clever, switcher, max, feather...NUT for good times sake. upcpu from ivan has worked for me, i couldnt stand ypool any longer. and the 270x's isnt for solo i dont believe anymore, if it ever was.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> you single handedly got me into this, and i feel fine about it, i don't mind long term mining, for at the end of the year, when all is said and done, my margin will afford me what i was wanting, a new 5.56 upper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for letting computer run.
> It felt good to believe in a coin though, aint gonna lie. i was all in. now i wander about, here and there doing a little clever, switcher, max, feather...NUT for good times sake. upcpu from ivan has worked for me, i couldnt stand ypool any longer. and the 270x's isnt for solo i dont believe anymore, if it ever was.


What upper you going with? Im just about to finish my AR, just gotta get a White Oak Armament 18" spr barrel and i'm done


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Should I sell my PTS now? or will there be another snapshot soon. I only have 1.8 i think. I've been mining cryptometh for awhile, and once it's on mintpal I'll prolly sell. I have about 4k coins


----------



## uaedroid

Same question, do I have to sell my 40 PTS coins now? Any suggestions?


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> What upper you going with? Im just about to finish my AR, just gotta get a White Oak Armament 18" spr barrel and i'm done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I sell my PTS now? or will there be another snapshot soon. I only have 1.8 i think. I've been mining cryptometh for awhile, and once it's on mintpal I'll prolly sell. I have about 4k coins


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Same question, do I have to sell my 40 PTS coins now? Any suggestions?


I'd sell it at the next highest pump, PTS has no real reason to stay at its value currently.


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> What upper you going with?


that looks like a fine barrel Caldeio!

not settled yet, my requirements are piston operated, 556 cause i wanna use 223 also, but not recommended other way around. Another requirement is with a 1/9 twist barrel so i can use over 75 grain. i think your barrel has the 1/7 with is absolutely fine up to 75 grain i think!! higher twist stablizes the heavier rounds. but my price tag is around 5-6$ i imagine, i have time to shop









edit: I had this backwards, higher twist per inch i believe, 1/7 twist stabilzes heavier rounds better than the 1/9, i flipped them while typing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Should I sell my PTS now?...


i sell mine when it goes up almost as i get them. im not sure about another snap shot, i didnt have much on the first snap to begin with and wont have much now so im not affected by that bitshares reward thing, i mean how much of a reward for under 10 pts? I couldnt imagine it would cause regret if i didnt get in on it.. but thats me. im just dumping almost everything weekly except nut and rei to btc and growing my wallet for my present at chrstmas.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> that looks like a fine barrel Caldeio!
> 
> not settled yet, my requirements are piston operated, 556 cause i wanna use 223 also, but not recommended other way around. Another requirement is with a 1/9 twist barrel so i can use over 75 grain. i think your barrel has the 1/7 with is absolutely fine up to 75 grain i think!! higher twist stablizes the heavier rounds. but my price tag is around 5-6$ i imagine, i have time to shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i sell mine when it goes up almost as i get them. im not sure about another snap shot, i didnt have much on the first snap to begin with and wont have much now so im not affected by that bitshares reward thing, i mean how much of a reward for under 10 pts? I couldnt imagine it would cause regret if i didnt get in on it.. but thats me. im just dumping almost everything weekly except nut and rei to btc and growing my wallet for my present at chrstmas.


Yeah the WOA barrel is 1/7 and it's Wylde so it'll shoot 5.56 and 223, but is leaning more towards 223 in accuracy. 1/9 would be nice all around twist. Yes higher twist is for heavier bullets. I am only gonna have one AR, so I wanted a bit of everything. A Noveske or Rainer barrel are good match barrels (stainless). If I didn't choose this specific barrel I would of went with a Rainer. Noveske is a long wait and $$$ but most people say there top notch.

Ok Im selling my pts right now. I really liked pts too up until the first snapshot lol


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yeah the WOA barrel is 1/7 and it's Wylde so it'll shoot 5.56 and 223, but is leaning more towards 223 in accuracy. 1/9 would be nice all around twist. Yes higher twist is for heavier bullets. I am only gonna have one AR, so I wanted a bit of everything. A Noveske or Rainer barrel are good match barrels (stainless). If I didn't choose this specific barrel I would of went with a Rainer. Noveske is a long wait and $$$ but most people say there top notch.
> 
> Ok Im selling my pts right now. I really liked pts too up until the first snapshot lol


ohok ill look a bit deeper and maybe piece some of the upper instead of a complete.

those pts, dont let me get ya doing something you dont feel good about, ask some of the pros we have here, i have no real clue and dont really care at this point, just tagging along, learning and hiopefully we all find something marvelous and share with each other. i dont want you losing out on something. jus saying.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I'd sell it at the next highest pump, PTS has no real reason to stay at its value currently.


Thanks Ali.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> I'd sell it at the next highest pump, PTS has no real reason to stay at its value currently.


Agreed


----------



## beaker7

Blocks to retarget: 3452
Measured: 14.38%
Estimated difficulty: 0.01032447 (25.05%)
Time to retarget: 82d 23:11:25 (2014-07-15 21:17:30 UTC+9)

Network hashing speed:
Last 100 blocks: 5,757,154.94 cpm ETA: 73d 17:01:31
Last 50 blocks: 5,114,806.43 cpm ETA: 82d 23:11:25
Last 15 blocks: 4,207,416.59 cpm ETA: 100d 20:37:08
Last 5 blocks: 6,335,720.85 cpm ETA: 66d 23:28:52

lol. 82 days. failTS


----------



## ozzy1925

if anyone intrested there is a new coin similar to PTS named NoirShares can be mined at ypool. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=565623.0


----------



## PR-Imagery

ypool is a joke. You'd think with their high fees they can build a stable platform.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> ypool is a joke. You'd think with their high fees they can build a stable platform.


of corse people try to bring it down,none of my miners disconnected or i got drop from the web site


----------



## kskwerl

is there a profit calc for NRS?


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> is there a profit calc for NRS?


Dont need one...prfitability is a little more than 0


----------



## BulletSponge

So I see that NRS uses the same miner as PTS. Does that mean simply editing my current bat file is all I have to do to mine NRS?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> So I see that NRS uses the same miner as PTS. Does that mean simply editing my current bat file is all I have to do to mine NRS?


I believe you have to use the latest version of clpts-v1.1

Code:



Code:


Usage:
- unpack the archive into a folder
- start a command prompt (cmd) and switch to the directory of the miner.
- run the miner by executing the following command in the command prompt
    clpts_x86-64 -o <PoolID list> <payout-address> -u <ypool-username>.<worker> -p <ypool-worker password> -t <GPU DeviceID list> [-a <algorithm>]
  e.g.
    clpts_x86-64 -o 0,6 Pk3mHjZrW3HGmx5jMNaN1GhXT2WgXHjRCz -u nanpic.test -p x -t 0,1
  or
    clpts_x86-64 -o 0,6,1 Pk3mHjZrW3HGmx5jMNaN1GhXT2WgXHjRCz -u nanpic.test -p x -t 0 -a 1
  where in both cases beeeeer.org is the primary pool.
  The supported pools are:
    PoolID 0: beeeeer.org (ptsmine.beeeeer.org:1337, pts)
    PoolID 1: ptspool.com (112.124.13.238:28988, xpt5)
    PoolID 2: ptspool.com (112.124.23.109:28988, xpt5)
    PoolID 3: ptspool.com (112.124.13.238:28888, pts)
    PoolID 4: ptspool.com (112.124.23.109:28888, pts)
    PoolID 5: rpool.net (pts.rpool.net:2336, pts)
    PoolID 6: ypool.net (ypool.net:8080-8087, xpt6)
    PoolID 7: upcpu.com (xptspool.upcpu.com:8080-8087, xpt5)
  <algorithm> can be 0, 1, 2 or 3. The default is 0.

Heres mine:

GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
clpts_x86-64 -o 6 -u Rage19420.Rage19420 -p x -t 0,0,1,1,2,2,3,3 -a 1
pause


----------



## naws45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> So I see that NRS uses the same miner as PTS. Does that mean simply editing my current bat file is all I have to do to mine NRS?


The same miner is fine you just need to create new workers on ypool then update your bat. I'm mining nrs on clptsv0.3

Nrs has very little value currently though.


----------



## uaedroid

Is Ypool down? My NRS miner getting zero.


----------



## Rage19420

NRS is off line per ypool twitter feed

_A bug in the NRS wallet was found that caused a fork on the network. We are working together with devs to locate and fix the problem.

Until then the NRS pool is on hold._


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> NRS is off line per ypool twitter feed
> 
> _A bug in the NRS wallet was found that caused a fork on the network. We are working together with devs to locate and fix the problem.
> 
> Until then the NRS pool is on hold._


Thanks for the information.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Anyone still using clevermining with their nvidia cards? Just looking at their charts is disappointing. Doesn't look like profit can be made anymore with nvidia cards.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Anyone still using clevermining with their nvidia cards? Just looking at their charts is disappointing. Doesn't look like profit can be made anymore with nvidia cards.


Of course it can!

Gotta pick the right coin...what card do you own?


----------



## SDMODNoob

Using tri-sli titans with moderate overclocks. Only able to mine 10 hours a day.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Using tri-sli titans with moderate overclocks. Only able to mine 10 hours a day.


Ok, then try a pps pool...I'd reccomend mining yacoin with them.

Either that or one of the coins ccminer does (like groestlcoin, jackpotcoin, etc.).


----------



## uaedroid

Please help, I still can not open my NRS wallet after the issue. It is saying "Error loading blkindex.dat. How to fix this one? Thanks.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Please help, I still can not open my NRS wallet after the issue. It is saying "Error loading blkindex.dat. How to fix this one? Thanks.


See here: https://forum.feathercoin.com/index.php?/topic/4222-solved-error-loading-blkindexdat-please-help/


----------



## uaedroid

Thanks ivan. + rep!


----------



## dovaboy

btw, i no longer pump/dump. something came over me. i like this and dont want it to be a childs game of instant gradification only undercutting ourselves later. i do exchange but with respect and a little more diligence for the future, yes most te coins are gonna go bye bye but there are a few that hold steady in the tidal surges. thats showing steadiness dependability and a baseline for futre accepted value to me anyway. i consider myself now an official beginner after a few months of brute force knocks on the chin and some outstanding guidesmanship here.

I mentioned earlier I just dump what i get and stack up my btc wallet but now i sit a little tighter and not try and ease my ego being the guy whose willing to make the least % on a coin splurge by undermining the next guys sell price. giving myself a few days at my 5-10% +..018 fee price generally rewards me i have found, when before id check constantly all day, get impatient and just shave a few more % off to get my loot and bail to the next heist. waiting has shown me that eventually a lot of te times holding still brings up the value to where i was originally setting my sale anyway. i suppose with enough coin the 1% profit can be understandable every day, but im a "money ball" miner,
this maybe old news to the studs 'round here, but its something i appreciate learning on the journey.

well thats enough of my romantic poetry for the day,

Dova
xoxo


----------



## dovaboy

after watching now for a week and a half, im concluding, she's a gonner. did all you guys off load and go gridseed for the power cost?
only seems logical. gonna get rid of these dual-x 270xs and make the move, im thniking.


----------



## battleaxe

Yes, the admins successfully killed PTS from a mining perspective. She's done unless they do something very fast to fix the difficulty problems.


----------



## Kiros

I'm not sure if I'm looking at the correct site but
http://mrx.im/pts.php

Blocks to retarget: 2925
Measured: 27.46%
Estimated difficulty: 0.00544417 (13.21%)
Time to retarget: 164d 11:52:21 (2014-10-26 11:24:51 UTC+9)

That extreme low difficulty..


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm looking at the correct site but
> http://mrx.im/pts.php
> 
> Blocks to retarget: 2925
> Measured: 27.46%
> Estimated difficulty: 0.00544417 (13.21%)
> Time to retarget: 164d 11:52:21 (2014-10-26 11:24:51 UTC+9)
> 
> That extreme low difficulty..


if the pts still exists


----------



## dovaboy

so what ya think about dropping gpu mining? i was thinking that "she" was the gonner as well.


----------



## Kiros

Because of Scrypt ASICs coming out? I was curious about buying one since a 1.2 M/H costs $199 whereas my 2 780's GTX has the same hashrate but costs $1000 lol. But hey it's just me putting these cards to work when I'm not around or using it.

On a good note, PTS is slowly going back up in value. What was it it? it dipped down to the 0.005 per BTC? now it's like 0.008xx


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> after watching now for a week and a half, im concluding, she's a gonner. did all you guys off load and go gridseed for the power cost?
> only seems logical. gonna get rid of these dual-x 270xs and make the move, im thniking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> so what ya think about dropping gpu mining? i was thinking that "she" was the gonner as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> Because of Scrypt ASICs coming out? I was curious about buying one since a 1.2 M/H costs $199 whereas my 2 780's GTX has the same hashrate but costs $1000 lol. But hey it's just me putting these cards to work when I'm not around or using it.
> 
> On a good note, PTS is slowly going back up in value. What was it it? it dipped down to the 0.005 per BTC? now it's like 0.008xx


No, don't get asics!!!

They are overpriced and you have to compete with the manufacturer's big guns...Stick to gpus, get into primecoin mining at ypool or something.


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No, don't get asics!!!
> 
> They are overpriced and ...


ok ivan, you have been one of the common bright smiles around here, ive gauged your inputs in public and private, applying/learning for myself, what you and a few of the other good men/woman preach and seems to often be positve and productive for some of us that ive seen.
i'll keep for awhile longer i suppose. BTW MAX +50%, just paid off for me on my latest learning philosophy of patience and instant gratification. stacked up a nice gain after waiting some weeks. gains like that make the wait worth it. especially if your bank roll is healthy, my 10-20% a month return makes me smile. just working on the bank roll to flip once or twice a month







treat the girl to some sushi and things get real nice.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Heh, indeed!

That's what I aim for, not to get super rich...MY goals are being debt free by July, and starting accumulating BTC and get a decent altcoin, gold, and asset portfolio. No fiat money for me, local currency keeps inflating at ridiculous rates, it's not even funny anymore.
If I could short ars/usd I'd be rich! :/

Curecoin is a coin for the long run, I'll try to buy once the guys who invested in the IPO dump. sub 0.0015 is a good entry for now, but we'll see.
As for nvidia, I'm really looking forward to get an 880 or two for my main rig and retire this R9 290.


----------



## Panther Al

Is there anything out there anymore than a pair of 290X's can do and still get anywhere between say, 300-500 USD a month in production?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Is there anything out there anymore than a pair of 290X's can do and still get anywhere between say, 300-500 USD a month in production?


That sounds ambitious...you can mine sync while it lasts, and sell immediately or wait for a pump after you can't mine it anymore.
It's an x11 coin, lasts 3 or 4 days.

Folding at curecoin is really profitable too.


----------



## Panther Al

Thats what I was afraid of. I figure between power and what have you, I would need to make about 200-350 a month to break even. Summer months mean AC would be on *all* the time.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nah, no need for AC...you can fold, it draws way less power. I have no ac during summer and the 290 copes fine.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=603757.0

For now it's a really good idea, might not be worth it later on, but I have faith in the project.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Fermi guys: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg6812514#msg6812514

You can mine x11 coins with that miner, but keep in mind you'll need vs c++ redistributable 2010 x86 for it to work.
Not sure if it'll be better than folding @ curecoin though, post your hash rates if you try. (and your ppd)

Folding stats here: http://stats.curecoinfolding.com/daily.html


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Fermi guys: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.msg6812514#msg6812514
> 
> You can mine x11 coins with that miner, but keep in mind you'll need vs c++ redistributable 2010 x86 for it to work.
> Not sure if it'll be better than folding @ curecoin though, post your hash rates if you try. (and your ppd)
> 
> Folding stats here: http://stats.curecoinfolding.com/daily.html


I just switched everything over to this Folding. Much cooler and easier on the hardware. How have you found this to be profitable? Compared to Vertcoin that is?

Edit: I have to say that I really like this. Helping out medical research and making money. What's not to like? This is pretty cool. Hope it makes some decent cash though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I just switched everything over to this Folding. Much cooler and easier on the hardware. How have you found this to be profitable? Compared to Vertcoin that is?
> 
> Edit: I have to say that I really like this. Helping out medical research and making money. What's not to like? This is pretty cool. Hope it makes some decent cash though.


Check the folding stats page, control+f ivanlabrie.

I'm running an r9 290, 3 R7 240 2gb cards and my i7 3820 folding for the curecoin team.
I'll hold the coins till they reach a higher price, closer to 0.01btc per coin which is the amount I consider fair for them, based on the amount of total coins, and the characteristics of said coin.
Might get pretty big eventually, but if you want less of a gamble you can sell them at poloniex.com for 0.002-0.0035btc and roll in cash. xD

Guide:


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Check the folding stats page, control+f ivanlabrie.
> 
> I'm running an r9 290, 3 R7 240 2gb cards and my i7 3820 folding for the curecoin team.
> I'll hold the coins till they reach a higher price, closer to 0.01btc per coin which is the amount I consider fair for them, based on the amount of total coins, and the characteristics of said coin.
> Might get pretty big eventually, but if you want less of a gamble you can sell them at poloniex.com for 0.002-0.0035btc and roll in cash. xD
> 
> Guide:


Thanks Ivan. For now, I'm pretty happy to mine something that actually has a cause behind it. This is cool. Thanks for pointing this out BTW.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Check the folding stats page, control+f ivanlabrie.
> 
> I'm running an r9 290, 3 R7 240 2gb cards and my i7 3820 folding for the curecoin team.
> I'll hold the coins till they reach a higher price, closer to 0.01btc per coin which is the amount I consider fair for them, based on the amount of total coins, and the characteristics of said coin.
> Might get pretty big eventually, but if you want less of a gamble you can sell them at poloniex.com for 0.002-0.0035btc and roll in cash. xD
> 
> Guide:


Hi, thanks for the guide. Would you suggest this for a single 280x?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Hi, thanks for the guide. Would you suggest this for a single 280x?


Yup, cpu+gpu is what I'd reccomend.
We all got decent cpus here at OCN, why not put them to fold?

I make 4.5 curecoins a day, sometimes a bit more. Got an r9 290, 3 r7 240 cards and my trusty i7 3820 at stock.


----------



## mav2000

thanks...any ideas on how to set it to auto restart on power on?


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> thanks...any ideas on how to set it to auto restart on power on?


i just put a batch file in:

%AppData%\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup

COLOR 0A
echo off
@echo "*********************************************************"
@echo "*** STARTING MINER DELAY ***"
@echo "*********************************************************"

TIMEOUT 15

rem cd C:\Users\bbond007\Desktop\MINERS\VERTICOIN\
rem cd C:\Users\bbond007\Desktop\MINERS\HEAVYCOIN\
rem cd C:\Users\bbond007\Desktop\MINERS\PROTOSHARE\
rem cd C:\Users\bbond007\Desktop\MINERS\EXECOIN\
cd C:\Users\bbond007\Desktop\MINERS\SYNC\

COLOR 03
@echo "*********************************************************"
@echo "*** STARTING MINE.BAT ***"
@echo "*********************************************************"

MINE.BAT


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> thanks...any ideas on how to set it to auto restart on power on?


Does it automatically...the batch above is cool for regular mining stuff, but placing the [email protected] shortcut in the startup folder would suffice (it auto starts normally though, so look in the hidden taskbar icons first)


----------



## mav2000

So, which file do I need to add to startup on win 7?

Also got another rig running [email protected] for curecoin on the same username...i guess thats not an issue right...

Finally, the second rig is running an i5 and a gtx 770....seems to be getting more points than the 280x....is that possible?


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Thanks ivan. + rep!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> So, which file do I need to add to startup on win 7?
> 
> Also got another rig running [email protected] for curecoin on the same username...i guess thats not an issue right...
> 
> Finally, the second rig is running an i5 and a gtx 770....seems to be getting more points than the 280x....is that possible?


How many ppd on gtx770. I get around 95k


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> So, which file do I need to add to startup on win 7?
> 
> Also got another rig running [email protected] for curecoin on the same username...i guess thats not an issue right...
> 
> Finally, the second rig is running an i5 and a gtx 770....seems to be getting more points than the 280x....is that possible?


Double check the startup folder in the start menu, it tends to do it by itself, but you'd need to create a shortcut to [email protected] from the programs menu and place it there.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> How many ppd on gtx770. I get around 95k


how do i check PPD?


----------



## mihco

estimated PPD are shown in [email protected] client


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yup, cpu+gpu is what I'd reccomend.
> We all got decent cpus here at OCN, why not put them to fold?
> 
> I make 4.5 curecoins a day, sometimes a bit more. Got an r9 290, 3 r7 240 cards and my trusty i7 3820 at stock.


How long does it take to start showing coins? I've been at it for 24 hours and still nothing. I can see my progress on Stanford, but its not showing up on the pool. Is this normal?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> How long does it take to start showing coins? I've been at it for 24 hours and still nothing. I can see my progress on Stanford, but its not showing up on the pool. Is this normal?


Yes, it's because of Stanford's API, it takes at least 3 days for points to show up.
Just keep at it and start amassing coins.

I have 90 so far, and counting, single r9 290 and 3 r7 240s, + i7 3820.
Power usage is low and the coin has great potential.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yes, it's because of Stanford's API, it takes at least 3 days for points to show up.
> Just keep at it and start amassing coins.
> 
> I have 90 so far, and counting, single r9 290 and 3 r7 240s, + i7 3820.
> Power usage is low and the coin has great potential.


Thanks Ivan. Good to know. I'll just keep going then.

Edit: I'm getting about 400k on the daily points. I think my 670's aren't doing very well. One 290 is more powerful than 2 670's and a 660... by far. Are you getting about 150k with your 290? That's what I'm getting on each of mine. But I haven't done much tweaking at all. Just turned them on and walked away. lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Keep at it, see you at the other side.









We should start spreading the word, this is really awesome.








I missed folding, had to convert to mining because of power costs and to supplement my income.

This is the best of both worlds, and it'll bring more and more compute power into the fold, which is awesome.
People who don't have hardware can contribute symbolically buying compute power, by purchasing bitcoin and then putting money into Curecoin.

It's a new way of contributing with [email protected]


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Keep at it, see you at the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should start spreading the word, this is really awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed folding, had to convert to mining because of power costs and to supplement my income.
> 
> This is the best of both worlds, and it'll bring more and more compute power into the fold, which is awesome.
> People who don't have hardware can contribute symbolically buying compute power, by purchasing bitcoin and then putting money into Curecoin.
> 
> It's a new way of contributing with [email protected]


Agreed, my buddy is folding on here now too. This is by far the coolest thing I've done with a computer. Really glad I have all this horsepower now to be honest.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, it's pretty cool...I've always enjoyed folding.
I can see the huge bump in compute power at Stanford's disposal to speed up research, who knows what this will help achieve. Definitely a good project to get involved with.


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty cool...I've always enjoyed folding.
> I can see the huge bump in compute power at Stanford's disposal to speed up research, who knows what this will help achieve. Definitely a good project to get involved with.


Jup...basicaly cure coin gave Stanford a supercomputer at there disposal. I hope they make good use out of it.

Nvidia users(kepler and fermi) should definitely jump on train since there is nothing that comes even close to profitability of folding curecoin.


----------



## mav2000

now, my [email protected] client shows the 280x as failed.....have no clue what to do now. Updated to 14.4 drivers, but same issue.

And even though I have setup an account on cryptobullion, the value is 0


----------



## ivanlabrie

the pool takes at least three days to update.
make sure the users are identical, cap sensitive.


----------



## Hydraulic

I have a 680 and a 760 that I dont normally mine with, what is the profitability of this set up?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Head to stats.curecoinfolding.com/daily and compare your PPD top the guys in there.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> the pool takes at least three days to update.
> make sure the users are identical, cap sensitive.


Thats fine, but now I cant even fold...says failed..


----------



## uaedroid

Where can I check the updated Noirshares Coin (NRS) exchange value to USD?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Where can I check the updated Noirshares Coin (NRS) exchange value to USD?


Convert it to BTC then to USD


----------



## uaedroid

Thanks DizZz!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> How many ppd on gtx770. I get around 95k


What driver?
I get 45k on newest beta 337.50 for my gtx770


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> What driver?
> I get 45k on newest beta 337.50 for my gtx770


327.23 ! ...or older


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> What driver?
> I get 45k on newest beta 337.50 for my gtx770


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> 327.23 ! ...or older


This! You should be getting around 100k PPD depending on your overclock. Also, memory clock doesn't matter so you can even underclock it to save power and heat and just push the core clock.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, there's a new project in the works, will keep you posted.








Gonna be something big.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, there's a new project in the works, will keep you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be something big.


For PTS?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> For PTS?


Nope, I'm working on something new myself...might benefit the nvidia miners and be of interest to the distributed computing donors too.


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, I'm working on something new myself...might benefit the nvidia miners and be of interest to the distributed computing donors too.


Looking forward...i hope kepler wont be handicapped


----------



## ivanlabrie

Kepler? nah...Maxwell and Kepler are both good at high n factor coins...hint.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> This! You should be getting around 100k PPD depending on your overclock. Also, memory clock doesn't matter so you can even underclock it to save power and heat and just push the core clock.


What should I be getting on GTX670s? I"m only getting about 45k too. I tried the 327 drivers as recommended but they went down to like 6k then. Ideas?

Something's not right. I've installed the 327 drivers like 10 times, uninstalled them etc., etc... one of my 670's is only doing 25k one is doing 43k, and the 660 is doing 25k. Not acting right at all.

This is folding Curecoin BTW...

Edit: Seems to all be working now. The 670's are running at 95k now. Just took forever to settle in I guess. Now its just the GTX660 that is still really low at 25k... I'll just let it run though. Maybe it will figure itself out...


----------



## derpa

I remember reading somewhere (for the life of me, I can't remember where now, and of course I can't find it again....







), for [email protected], the rig should have a CPU which has 1 core/GPU which is folding. Is this correct/recommended? I am asking because my mining rig (sig) being used for PTS LiteCoin CleverMining VertCoin HeavyCoin ....well, it was doing stuff....anyway, now I'm trying to use that for [email protected]/CureCoin and am noticing some problems. First, the PPD/WU seems quite low for 6x 270Xs. Also, the display driver keeps crashing (this, of course, does not happen when mining coins)

The specs for the rig are in my sig, but suffice it to say, I'm running a dual core Celeron w/ 6 cards on the board. Would it be beneficial to the cause to change this out for a 1150 to allow 1 core/GPU? Any solid input would be great as I really don't want to throw money at this without KNOWING it will solve these issues. Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## ivanlabrie

You can switch to nvidia, or get a better cpu...I have issues with crashes on a g3220 and 5 7970s, so yeah, I think that's part of the problem.


----------



## derpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can switch to nvidia, or get a better cpu...I have issues with crashes on a g3220 and 5 7970s, so yeah, I think that's part of the problem.


Thanks for the quick reply! HA HA, I'll switch out to nVidia cards GLADLY when you buy all my R9 270Xs









I had assumed as much about the CPU.....looks like I'll be jumpin into a base 4770....







Anyone on here happen to be selling a used one for super cheap? lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm 1000% satisfied with my i7 3820...the x79 platform is awesome sauce and it was cheap (board+cpu combo)->4 16x slots and 2 1x ones.
Great for mining at home, or folding heh


----------



## battleaxe

Man, cure keeps tanking... should I stop folding for this coin? Is this thing dying or what?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpa*
> 
> I remember reading somewhere (for the life of me, I can't remember where now, and of course I can't find it again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), for [email protected], the rig should have a CPU which has 1 core/GPU which is folding. Is this correct/recommended? I am asking because my mining rig (sig) being used for PTS LiteCoin CleverMining VertCoin HeavyCoin ....well, it was doing stuff....anyway, now I'm trying to use that for [email protected]/CureCoin and am noticing some problems. First, the PPD/WU seems quite low for 6x 270Xs. Also, the display driver keeps crashing (this, of course, does not happen when mining coins)
> 
> The specs for the rig are in my sig, but suffice it to say, I'm running a dual core Celeron w/ 6 cards on the board. Would it be beneficial to the cause to change this out for a 1150 to allow 1 core/GPU? Any solid input would be great as I really don't want to throw money at this without KNOWING it will solve these issues. Thanks in advance!!!!!


Thread per gpu is the general rule, any reasonably powerful chip (i3+) should be able to handle 6 gpus.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Man, cure keeps tanking... should I stop folding for this coin? Is this thing dying or what?


I just started folding for curecoins lol


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I just started folding for curecoins lol


Yeah, I've noticed the coin isn't worth much... But since BTC has risen so much in the last few weeks, its still a wash overall... I'm staying on CureCoin. I believe in this.









Plus, I love how easy it is on my hardware.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I fold on cpu and r9 290, and mine yac on 3 r7 240s...or 750 ti's


----------



## uaedroid

ivanlabrie, are you mining NRS also? What is your comment about NoirShare coin?


----------



## Hydraulic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> ivanlabrie, are you mining NRS also? What is your comment about NoirShare coin?


I like the coin so far. I hope it does well. So far it is more profitable for me to mine it than xpm or pts


----------



## ivanlabrie

Haven't tried NRS...how good is it?


----------



## DizZz

Sticking with Cure over here


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Sticking with Cure over here


With the latest price drops curecoin folding has become unprofitable. 1mh/day(150k ppd) yields about 0,0002btc max. Too bad...


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> With the latest price drops curecoin folding has become unprofitable. 1mh/day(150k ppd) yields about 0,0002btc max. Too bad...


Yeah but I'm not mining this for the short term value. I think the future looks promising so I'm just stockpiling and holding for now.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*
> 
> I like the coin so far. I hope it does well. So far it is more profitable for me to mine it than xpm or pts


They say the NRS devs are great and hardworking.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nrs is a bitshares copy?

Dunno, would rather fold at home and mine x11 or x13, or scryptn on my mining rigs now.
Primecoin is down atm, but it's usually good to mine as well.

Waiting for yacoin to become profitable again, it's my favorite coin to mine after curecoin.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yeah but I'm not mining this for the short term value. I think the future looks promising so I'm just stockpiling and holding for now.


This...


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hi Ladies and Gentlemen

I was wondering which is the best coin at the moment for my 780ti @ 635kh/s mining doge?

I need quick money


----------



## Hydraulic

Nothing is quick about this, but I'll try to find you a link. It was about a scrypt that mined alt coins with nvidia cards and then converted it to ltc and gave you that.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks, what is CCminer, could someone give me a quick guide for the most profitable


----------



## MerkageTurk

Is clevermining a good alternative?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Is clevermining a good alternative?


You'll be lucky to make $15 a month mining 24/7 on clever with that hash. Wow I knew mining had tanked but thats just sad.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hi Ladies and Gentlemen
> 
> I was wondering which is the best coin at the moment for my 780ti @ 635kh/s mining doge?
> 
> I need quick money


http://www.whattomine.com/


----------



## MerkageTurk

all i need is another 20 bucks

Do buy a wireless adapter


----------



## BulletSponge

I just noticed that BTS-X is listed on BTer. Has anyone ever received theirs from the snapshot? If so, where do you get the necessary wallet?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I have a few...really happy with it.

The guys took forever, but they are delivering.
Wish I invested into AGS and PTS pre-snapshot more instead of just mining.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I have a few...really happy with it.
> 
> The guys took forever, but they are delivering.
> Wish I invested into AGS and PTS pre-snapshot more instead of just mining.


Is there a wallet somewhere to download for them? I have not been able to locate info on how to collect mine. It's not much, just 12 measly BTS-X but I hate to just let them slip away.

Edit-think I may have found it. There is a "wallet download" link on BTer. I'll give it a go after work.


----------



## Donkey1514

FYI, difficulty dropped on PTS and the value is slowly climbing. IIRC, there should be another snapshot on the 21st.

Difficulty: 0.010304


----------



## Kiros

Wish the current value was 0.03 BTC like the first snapshot. But whatevs it's pretty nice to mine at the moment.








By the way, should I have PTS in BTER account or my wallet by the 21st?


----------



## Panther Al

Is there a new webpage that allows you to figure out your production? Looks like the old one is down.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Is there a new webpage that allows you to figure out your production? Looks like the old one is down.


That page has been down for quite some time now. There is no PTS difficulty estimator available at this time that I know of.

Edit- I wish I was getting this kind of cpm from my 280X's back in February. The latest AMD drivers are noticeably better than 13.12 for me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> Wish the current value was 0.03 BTC like the first snapshot. But whatevs it's pretty nice to mine at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, should I have PTS in BTER account or my wallet by the 21st?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> That page has been down for quite some time now. There is no PTS difficulty estimator available at this time that I know of.
> 
> Edit- I wish I was getting this kind of cpm from my 280X's back in February. The latest AMD drivers are noticeably better than 13.12 for me.


Guys, isn't PTS mining done? I think I read at the bitshares forum that they switched to a different transaction validation method. (TAPOS?)


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, isn't PTS mining done? I think I read at the bitshares forum that they switched to a different transaction validation method. (TAPOS?)


I am just mining for a couple of days until the difficulty is off the charts again. It is currently lower than I have ever seen. I should have traded my few PTS yesterday for BTC and bought FRSH, it is up over 1600% right now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

You can't figure out when people will pump coins like that...don't chase scams.
Focus on good coins and you'll be alright. (ergo ether/ium, nxt, bts/bts-x, xmr, btc and that's about it xD)
If you want to cash out, cash out, you can't trade and expect to make money without some knowledge and experience, don't worry.

Btw, I'm mining PTS now, thought they couldn't be mined anymore.









Been busy at work and with trading, so I was a bit outdated on that. It was flying under the radar for ages, same as xpm.

Tested xpm mining: 0.059btc per month per each R9 280x.
Testing PTS now.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You can't figure out when people will pump coins like that...don't chase scams.
> Focus on good coins and you'll be alright. (ergo ether/ium, nxt, bts/bts-x, xmr, btc and that's about it xD)
> If you want to cash out, cash out, you can't trade and expect to make money without some knowledge and experience, don't worry.
> 
> Btw, I'm mining PTS now, thought they couldn't be mined anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been busy at work and with trading, so I was a bit outdated on that. It was flying under the radar for ages, same as xpm.
> 
> Tested xpm mining: 0.059btc per month per each R9 280x.
> Testing PTS now.


I never stopped mining PTS when the difficulty increased lol too lazy.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> I never stopped mining PTS when the difficulty increased lol too lazy.


I had no choice, the first month of West Texas summer my electric bill was up almost $100 over last year.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I had no choice, the first month of West Texas summer my electric bill was up almost $100 over last year.


mine went up $75 and stayed there since i never quit mining PTS







Never surrender!


----------



## Panther Al

I shut down mining back when my AC started turning on more than once or twice a day back when they did the first snapshot. Thinking about selling the pair of 290X's and getting 4 290's instead should I dive back in this winter.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I shut down mining back when my AC started turning on more than once or twice a day back when they did the first snapshot. Thinking about selling the pair of 290X's and getting 4 290's instead should I dive back in this winter.


My power bill increased $90 - $100 or so running 4 r9 290x with 1230v3 and i5-4670K. I run 2 of the boards at 700mhz and the other 2 at 850mhz and my power draw is 375watt and 400watt mining PTS.

My AC unit is about a year old and it seems to handle it without issue.

My old 15 year old AC would freeze up if you opened the doors too frequently or for too long









With that AC it would have never worked....


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Bumping this, got a small question and would rather not make a thread about it.

Overclocking either RAM or Core clocks does not yield an increase in CPM in any miner I try. This is on a PNY GTX650 XLR8 2GB, I've bumped the core 170MHz above stock, and RAM is 100MHz bumped up, and there is no increase. Ideas?


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Bumping this, got a small question and would rather not make a thread about it.
> 
> Overclocking either RAM or Core clocks does not yield an increase in CPM in any miner I try. This is on a PNY GTX650 XLR8 2GB, I've bumped the core 170MHz above stock, and RAM is 100MHz bumped up, and there is no increase. Ideas?


Last time I mined (months ago) overclocking mem made all the difference, IIRC +500 on my 780.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

May have to try that again. Its just been weird. Overclocking on some occasions seems to lower CPM as well.


----------



## Mercyflush64

With mining you bump the memory clock and lower the core, below stock in some cases.


----------



## Clockdisaster

Does anyone tried 980 or 9xx nvidia series for bitcoin mining? What are the capabilities and information about that . Thinking of getting this video card, and would like to try the bitcoin mining .


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockdisaster*
> 
> Does anyone tried 980 or 9xx nvidia series for bitcoin mining? What are the capabilities and information about that . Thinking of getting this video card, and would like to try the bitcoin mining .


you are not going to mine bitcoins directly with that GPU. You'll have to mine something else (such as PTS) and trade on an exchange.

reads

http://cryptomining-blog.com/tag/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980/

credit to this post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/official-bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread/20720#post_22873679


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Can anyone point me in the direction of a PTS GPU CUDA miner that can be used by GTX2xx series cards?
cudaPTSwin seems to have disappeared.


----------



## BulletSponge

YPool has a link to a newer PTS miner than the one I had been using before I had to re-install Windows a month ago. Can anyone give me any pointers on setting this one up? It is supposed to give a little over 5,000 cpm with a single 280X and I'd like to give it a shot. I was able to get the older (v0.2.2) miner running again but the performance is only a bit over 3,000 cpm for me currently. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

OpenCL PTS miner v1.3


----------



## ivanlabrie

It's always been hit and miss, there's not much to tweak really.
It'd be better if you were using linux apparently.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a PTS GPU CUDA miner that can be used by GTX2xx series cards?
> cudaPTSwin seems to have disappeared.


Gonna bump...


----------



## PimpSkyline

I'm new to the Mining.
Quote:


> Open another tab and go to the link below and download the Protoshares Wallet. This is where all your mined PTS will be sent. If you can't get it to sync, see instructions below:
> 
> http://invictus.io/bitshares-pts.php


The link won't work, what do i do?

EDIT: I just DL a wallet on bter.com

Now my 770 is getting 0.000 Collisions and 0 shares, what did i do wrong?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Are you using yPool?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Are you using yPool?


Yeah i followed the OP to the Letter, minus me having to find the PTS wallet manually.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Yeah i followed the OP to the Letter, minus me having to find the PTS wallet manually.


https://github.com/BitShares/BitShares-PTS/releases


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Yeah i followed the OP to the Letter, minus me having to find the PTS wallet manually.
> 
> 
> 
> https://github.com/BitShares/BitShares-PTS/releases
Click to expand...

Yeah thats the one i got. So why is my Collision thing not working?

ypool.net sees my worker, but in Windows, the Command Prompt just keeps saying 0 everything.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Can you post your .bat/config file text here? remove the password/username stuff


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Can you post your .bat/config file text here? remove the password/username stuff


Sure

PtsGPUz0.3c.exe -o mining.ypool.net:10034:8080:8081:8082:8083:8084:8085:8086:8087/pts -u username.PTS_1 -p x
pause


----------



## MR KROGOTH

You're using a VERY VERY old miner. look for the latest here:

https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> You're using a VERY VERY old miner. look for the latest here:
> 
> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=2183.0


Oh, thanks, i will hit up the link


----------



## MR KROGOTH

If you need the layout for a config file let us know!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> If you need the layout for a config file let us know!


Like the one in the OP, where I ONLY add my name and it Mines? If i need a config file for that, then yes i would love one.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Like the one in the OP, where I ONLY add my name and it Mines? If i need a config file for that, then yes i would love one.


Code:



Code:


PtsGPUz0.5.exe -o ypool.net:8081 -u Username.Workername -p workerpass

This is for PTS GPUz 0.5. To make it work for 0.5b just add a "b".


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Like the one in the OP, where I ONLY add my name and it Mines? If i need a config file for that, then yes i would love one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PtsGPUz0.5.exe -o ypool.net:8081 -u Username.Workername -p workerpass
> 
> This is for PTS GPUz 0.5. To make it work for 0.5b just add a "b".
Click to expand...

okay thanks

The OP only said put in a worker name, what about a pass?

This is what I have:

PtsGPUz0.5b_x64.exe -o ypool.net:8081 -u Username -p
pause


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> okay thanks
> 
> The OP only said put in a worker name, what about a pass?


Typically its just "x".

So "-p x" is all it needs.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> okay thanks
> 
> The OP only said put in a worker name, what about a pass?
> 
> 
> 
> Typically its just "x".
> 
> So "-p x" is all it needs.
Click to expand...

PtsGPUz0.5b_x64.exe -o ypool.net:8081 -u Username -p x
pause

That correct?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> PtsGPUz0.5b_x64.exe -o ypool.net:8081 -u Username -p x
> pause
> 
> That correct?


You're forgetting workname.

If you didnt mess with it it'll be:

" -u USERNAME.PTS_1 -p x


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> PtsGPUz0.5b_x64.exe -o ypool.net:8081 -u Username -p x
> pause
> 
> That correct?
> 
> 
> 
> You're forgetting workname.
> 
> If you didnt mess with it it'll be:
> 
> " -u USERNAME.PTS_1 -p x
Click to expand...

I followed the OP, so i guess no Workername, just User

PtsGPUz0.5b_x64.exe -o ypool.net:8081 -u username.PTS_1 -p x
pause

Better?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I followed the OP, so i guess no Workername, just User
> 
> PtsGPUz0.5b_x64.exe -o ypool.net:8081 -u username.PTS_1 -p x
> pause
> 
> Better?


That looks better.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I followed the OP, so i guess no Workername, just User
> 
> PtsGPUz0.5b_x64.exe -o ypool.net:8081 -u username.PTS_1 -p x
> pause
> 
> Better?
> 
> 
> 
> That looks better.
Click to expand...

So i am Green Light to Mine?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> So i am Green Light to Mine?




Go for it!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> So i am Green Light to Mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it!
Click to expand...

Looking forward to that game lol

I hope i did everything else Right in the OP, considering it's outdated.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Looking forward to that game lol
> 
> I hope i did everything else Right in the OP, considering it's outdated.


It's still fairly accurate. yPool hasnt changed much if at all, besides adding and removing different coins.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Looking forward to that game lol
> 
> I hope i did everything else Right in the OP, considering it's outdated.
> 
> 
> 
> It's still fairly accurate. yPool hasnt changed much if at all, besides adding and removing different coins.
Click to expand...

Okay that makes me feel better.

I can already tell this Mining Hobby isn't for the faint of heart lol

Are you still able to Mine on say a 9800GTX+ or 8800 Ultra still? If so, what programs and batch files do i need?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Okay that makes me feel better.
> 
> I can already tell this Mining Hobby isn't for the faint of heart lol
> 
> Are you still able to Mine on say a 9800GTX+ or 8800 Ultra still? If so, what programs and batch files do i need?


You cant mine PTS on those architectures, you're going to need Fermi or newer. I've only seen legacy support for older cards in Linux, which ive been pondering dabbling in for the sake of these gtx295's.

You can however, mine with altcoins like dogecoins with them with CUDAminer. I'll tell you though, even with a GTX260 it isnt worth it.


----------



## hrockh

thanks, though a fair amount of the links are now broken. OP, can you update please?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> thanks, though a fair amount of the links are now broken. OP, can you update please?


Many people have moved on from PTS/BTS I think. Value dropped considerably.


----------



## Mercyflush64

I thought mining died off a while ago actually. When i was doing it I ended up spending more money in electricity than I ever made.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> I thought mining died off a while ago actually. When i was doing it I ended up spending more money in electricity than I ever made.


fair enough. At the moment I am staying in a place where electricity is included in the rent, so I may as well do it. Even if it's only for $20 a month, I may use it to grab a couple of indies on Steam.

Instead of going from coin to coin to see which one is more profitable, is there a way where it automatically picks the best coin to mine, mines it, converts that coin to B$ and sends it to my account?
That'd be sweet.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> fair enough. At the moment I am staying in a place where electricity is included in the rent, so I may as well do it. Even if it's only for $20 a month, I may use it to grab a couple of indies on Steam.
> 
> Instead of going from coin to coin to see which one is more profitable, is there a way where it automatically picks the best coin to mine, mines it, converts that coin to B$ and sends it to my account?
> That'd be sweet.


try HashCows


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> try HashCows


HashCows is down. Using multipool at the moment, let's see how it goes.


----------



## PimpSkyline

When will my Unconfirmed PTS turn into my Balance?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> When will my Unconfirmed PTS turn into my Balance?


Don't know, been waiting on mine for awhile, PTS value just shot to crap, and network hash dropped too


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> When will my Unconfirmed PTS turn into my Balance?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know, beebeeniting for awhile, PTS value just shot to craps, and network hash dropped too
Click to expand...

Oh, well that doesn't exactly inspire confidence. lol


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Oh, well that doesn't exactly inspire confidence. lol


No, it certainly doesnt. I began mining XMR in the meantime as well.


----------



## battleaxe

Has anyone trued the 970 cards? What are you getting for collisions?


----------

